# **2015 August Fireflies** 90 bundles of summer Love!



## KylasBaby

Seeing as there wasn't an August group yet I decided to make one :D. Welcome to the August Fireflies! Congrats all Mamas-to-be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to all!!

About me, I'm Kyla. My girlfriend and I are happily expecting our rainbow! Very early days yet, but staying positive and looking to connect with other August mamas to be! This is our first and our rainbow! Couldn't be more excited!!!

BIG thanks to *greats* for making this AMAZING banner! Just add the ] after the IMG at the end, but I couldn't post it with that or it would just post the image and nobody would get the code. 
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img661/8559/EgYukw.gif[/IMG
[IMG]https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img661/8559/EgYukw.gif
Another BIG thanks to *ashxd* for making this AMAZING banner as well! Same as the top, just add the ] after the IMG at the end. 
https://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag313/ashxw1/smallaf_zpstjt2io2l.gif[/IMG
[IMG]https://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag313/ashxw1/smallaf_zpstjt2io2l.gif

We DO have a Facebook group for the 2015 August Fireflies; however it is a secret group. Therefore you have to friend request one of the admins and we will add you to the group. This way no one can see the group or that any of us are in it except for us. A lot of us aren't announcing for a while so this is how to do it without anyone we don't want to see it seeing it. 
PLEASE JOIN THIS GROUP HERE FIRST - INTRODUCE YOURSELF, LET US KNOW YOUR EDD, ETC. THEN FRIEND REQUEST TO JOIN THE GROUP. AND PLEASE MESSAGE US ALONG WITH THE FRIEND REQUEST SO WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE. 
Here is the link to my Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxox
Nursenikki112: https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess
Wifey1013: https://www.facebook.com/kelly.freire.100


:cloud9::cloud9:*August Due Dates*:cloud9::cloud9:
*Team  33 *
*Team  24 *
*Team  33 
*

*July 31*
Pinkee:pink: *Charlotte Lucy Rose born July 31 6lbs 8oz!*
greats:pink: *Livia Avery born July 28 7lbs 15oz 20in!*
Tridda:blue: *Bryce Evan born July 30 7lbs 8oz 21 1/2in!*
*August 1*
Kristina6292 :yellow:
*Jo77*:blue::pink::pink: *born May 27th at 30+4! 
Alec Henry 3lb2oz sadly passed at 6 days old, Lydia Annalise 2lb7oz & Heidi Lucia 2lb4oz*
QueenQueso:pink: *Daisy River born July 31 6lbs 13oz 20in!*
*August 2*
Laura27 :yellow:
BoobsMcGee22:pink: *Josephine Sandra born July 27 6lbs 12oz 19in!*
:pink:hopingnowsit:pink: *Essence Eliza born June 26 4lbs 15oz 19in!*
plerosei:blue: *Abraham David born August 11 8lbs 13oz 21 1/4in!*
Wiggler :yellow:
*August 3*
jacksonl8805:pink: *Ariah Ann born July 22 at 38+1 7lbs 11oz 19in!*
citypirate :yellow:
*August 4*
LaurenH2B:pink: *Scarlett Autumn born July 30 7lbs 10oz!*
wishing4bub#3 :yellow:
Zephyr :yellow:
Rees:blue: *Ruben born July 29 8lbs 7oz!*
:blue:cranberry987:blue:
*August 5*
KylasBaby:pink: *Ashlyn Juliana born July 30 at 39+1 7lbs 9oz 19in! *
ace28:pink: *Shiloh Michelle born July 28 7lbs 13oz 19in!*
:blue:mummytobe_93:blue:
*August 6*
Karb :yellow:
annabananas:blue: *Gruff Meilyr born August 12 9lbs!*
:pink:Kdear95:pink:
Nursenikki112:blue: *Dawson Daniel born July 26 6lbs 11oz 19 1/2in!*
Beckzter :yellow:
mumanddad:blue: *Landyn Albie born July 23 6lbs 10oz!*
*August 7*
:pink:lulu83:pink:
biscuits104 :yellow:
luckyeleven:pink: *Naomi born August 3 at 39+3 7lbs 2oz!*
*August 8*
mewolkens :yellow:
mlm115 :yellow:
Dsemcho:blue:* Cole Robert born August 12 9lbs 1oz!*
:blue:CormacksGirl:blue:
techheather:pink: *Cora Lynn born August 6 6lbs 14oz 20 1/2in!*
*August 9*
Love4you :yellow:
:pink:Ashley25:pink:
*August 10*
Snoopee :yellow:
*August 11*
:blue:Abbey08:blue:
:pink:CaribbeanBaby:pink:
*August 12*
Poppiebug:blue: *Howard born August 1 7lbs 7oz!*
:blue:Ahughes:blue:
*August 13*
Wifey1013:pink: *Zoey Marie born August 12 7lbs 12oz 21 1/2in!*
:pink:Pink1981:pink:
*August 14*
MrsHudson:blue: *Oliver Turner born August 13 7lbs 12oz 20 1/2in!*
:blue:disha:blue:
raggamuffin82 :yellow:
nixm:pink: *Lisa born August 6 7lbs 3oz 18 3/4in!*
*August 15*
MrsBallard :yellow:
Beaned up:pink: 
:pink:jennahlou:pink:
*August 16*
Missy :yellow:
:blue:EmyDra:blue:
ashxd :yellow:
:pink:lian_83:pink:
:yellow:bebedreamr:yellow:
*August 17*
:pink:Sass827:pink:
:pink:aw1990:pink:
Pearly86:blue: *August 12 at 39+1 6lbs 6oz 19in!*
*August 18*
:blue:MrsG09:blue:
Mrs. Eddie:blue: *Ethan born August 17!*
*August 19*
:blue:Maggs:blue:
*August 20*
:pink:Lii24:pink:
*August 21*
:pink:wonders10:pink:
:pink:Pnutsprincess:pink:
*August 22*
:pink:Buffyx:pink:
donnarobinson :yellow:
*August 23*
hivechild:pink::pink: *born June 29th at 32+1!*
*August 24*
hopeful_ttc :yellow:
*August 25*
mum140381:blue: *Jayden born August 12 at 39+2 7lbs 5oz!*
Puppylove52 :yellow:
:blue:fisher640:blue:
*August 26*
mummymelsy :yellow:
*August 27*
xprincessx :yellow:
Ivoryapril :yellow::yellow:
*August 28*
:pink:LavenderLove:pink:
:blue::blue:Praying4BB:blue::blue:
kwills55 :yellow:
*August 29*
Siobhan14 :yellow:
MrsChezek:blue: *Tristan born July 22 at 34+5 5lbs 10oz 17 3/4in!*
:yellow:Loobs:yellow:
:blue:lysrae:blue:
*August 31*
Twilighter< 3 :yellow:
ReadynWaiting :yellow:
:pink:amelia26:pink:

:angel::angel: *17 Angels* :angel::angel:
Newbie32, Bee Bee, NDH, mrsmonkey10, sunshine2014, CelticNiamh, wantingagirl, jtink28, RAFMrs2, .hopeful.one., OneMore Time, mummy3ds, jaspie, Fit_Mama2Be:blue:, Kipod:pink:, rachieroo, 2kidsplusttc3
​


----------



## greats

Woooo! I'm so excited! I'm Em, expecting baby #2! We were NTNP but honestly with a super long cycle this cycle we were not expecting a bfp at all. I think I figured out my ovulation date so my due date should be around August 2nd. Feeling crampy especially when my bladder starts getting full, lower back ache, sore boobs, and they're getting huge!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm crampy too. It's just this one spot where I'm assuming the little nugget implanted. And my boobs are so sore and noticeably bigger. I need to eat every 2-3 hours or I feel like I'm gonna die. My lower back kills too. Basically an all around a good time ;)


----------



## QueenQueso

Hello ladies!! I am due on Aug 1 with baby #3! We've been trying for a few months now and I had been feeling like this month wasn't going to be the month when I got a faint BFP at 10dpo. So far my symptoms are sore boobs, frequent potty trips, sore boobs, being really tired, and sore boobs. Did I mention sore boobs? Lol. They did not hurt this bad in my previous pregnancies, so I'm hoping that perhaps this will mean they will actually produce milk in the amounts they're supposed to!

FX for a happy and healthy 9 months for all of us!


----------



## RAFMrs2

Am 31st July but I'll stay with you ladies as it's all pot luck when they arrive anyway . Woke up this morning gasping for litres of orange juice, I was exactly the same a with our first.


----------



## Laura27

Yay! I'm Laura, due my first baby on the 2nd August and so so so excited!! (and scared lol)


----------



## LaurenH2B

Hi ladies, I'm due 4th August :D

My first baby with husband! Been married for almost 4 months and we started ttc last month didn't think It would happen so quickly! But I'm very excited to be a mummy!

Oh and I'm Lauren and I'm 19, My husband is 21 

xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Updated the front page! Congrats to everyone and a healthy and happy 9 months!!

We needs. Name for this group. We discussed it a bit in another threat, but I am open to suggestions. We were thinking a beach/summer theme since we are due in August! Can you believe it?! I still can't yet. 

Some suggestions thus far - August Starfish, August Sanddollars, August Fireflies, August Seahorses......Please suggest some names! We will also need someone to make us all a group banner at some point. You know, the ones people put in their signatures...but that can wait until more ladies join. It is still very early!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

August 2nd for me!

I'm Amanda. I have a son from my first marriage who is awesome and almost 10 (time flies!). My hubs and I just got married in September. I love ska and reggae. I live in Northern NJ. I study Buddhism. Wooooo!

My boobs get sore a lot, though they are not as bad today. I am gassy. Some nausea here and there. I get tired...last night I passed out at 8:30. Lots of back pain. Lots of cramping during the day. Sharp, quick, stabs. We had a MC last year so I am paranoid! I ask the bean all the time to please stay!!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
I'm Emma. My due date is August 2nd. We finally have our baby after 4 IVF cycles so it's been a long journey full of heartbreak, but we finally did it! 
I have a 6 week scan on December 9th. 

Anyone else have the urge to do a test every day? I've already done 7 since Saturday ooops 

Xx


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I am still testing every day. I feel a little better if I see the line is nice and dark!


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome new ladies. H&H 9 months to everyone! Looks like August 2 is a popular day!

Still looking for suggestions for a name for the group if anyone has any. 

I am still testing daily as well, and every other with a FRER then weekly with the cb weeks estimator one. Makes me feel better :). I am still only 13dpo though. AF isn't even due until Friday.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh I'm glad Im not the only crazy test lady! 
I did a clear blue digi on Sunday morning & it said 2-3 weeks. So if I did another on Sunday should I expect to see 3+? 

Looking forward to getting to know you all :0)

Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Oh I'm glad Im not the only crazy test lady!
> I did a clear blue digi on Sunday morning & it said 2-3 weeks. So if I did another on Sunday should I expect to see 3+?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all :0)
> 
> Xx

That's the idea, yes. I got 1-2 at 11dpo so I may test at 14dpo when I will be 2 weeks past O and see if I get 2-3. The weeks are all since conception, not since your lmp. So even though I will be 4 weeks tomorrow that's only 2 weeks past conception.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I ran out of tests. Getting more on the way home!


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> I ran out of tests. Getting more on the way home!

I think we all fully support that decision lol ;)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

hahahaha!

Need to change my name to NeuroticMcGee22


----------



## RAFMrs2

Evening ladies, I went to the docs today, he was as useless as predicted. All he did was calculate my due date, which I already had, then told me to ring the hospital myself and arrange midwife care, as the doctors play no further part. Great. 

Feeling quite sluggish today, I'm quite an exercise junkie, but found myself suffering in circuit class today. I put 56lbs on with our daughter, and it was a truly stupendous effort to shift it all. I did, 9 months of hubby in Afghan saw me running with the buggy every day..stopping to breast feed in the park then carry on. Needless to say I'm stubborn and determined this time to at least stay in control of my food input so I don't have to thrash it again. Sorry for waffling, it's just I'm sure we all have various fears about being pregnant aside from obvious health concerns. It's easier to talk to the computer than real friends, as mine don't know I'm pregnant yet.

Early night in bed with TV for me..it's 8pm, got the dog one side, the cat the other, and daughter chattering away in her room, she should've been asleep an hour ago but I love listening to her chat to her teddies. 

Crap, you can tell hubby is away and I've no one to talk to! Sorry ladies


----------



## jacksonl8805

Hi Ladies! My name is Lakin :hi: Based on LMP we have an EDD of August 3.

DH and I have been trying for 27 months. We had 3 chemicals in that time and had just finished our 4th round of Clomid. In December we were going to start IUI but had taken November off due to a family vacation. Low and behold, :bfp: November 19!

So far I have had 3 betas:
Nov 19: 33 (CB Weeks Estimator 1-2)
Nov 21: 80
Nov 24: 330 (CB Weeks Estimator 2-3)

So doubling every 35 hours :happydance: I am cautiously optimistic, but like most of you I am still testing every day :haha: I also purchased another pack of FRER just because I want to see progression :blush:

My first appointment isn't until January 21, but I may end up with an early scan next month. Excited to follow this thread!


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> I ran out of tests. Getting more on the way home!
> 
> I think we all fully support that decision lol ;)Click to expand...

:haha: I would agree! I still love hpt posts and pictures :thumbup: The darkening lines are so reassuring!


----------



## greats

I've done 3 FRERs so far, have 2 left. Testing tomorrow morning and Friday morning as well. Once the test line is darker than the control then I'm done POAS lol! My boobs are so sore, I swear they weren't nearly as sore with my DD. She used me to get off the couch today by pushing off my boob and I swear I almost passed out it hurt so bad! Cramping is coming and going, and my back isn't too achy today. 

Suggest some group names, please, ladies! :)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I like the sea horse and dragon fly ideas!


----------



## jacksonl8805

I like dragon fly or firefly :)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Oh Firefly is a good one too!


----------



## greats

I made a few... It's my first time making any, I have no idea how to resize them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## greats

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## greats

..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## greats

...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## greats

If anyone else knows how to make banners, please do! These are just suggestions on possible ones. I tried finding cute background pics lol


----------



## QueenQueso

I like Firefly! 

I also poas this morning. Lol. I had two left, one IC and one frer, so I used the IC. I was sad that it wasn't super dark. Lol. Spent today calling a few midwives, had to leave messages with most of them so now waiting on callbacks. Also waiting on DH to get home. We're going to go buy a couple new bras tonight. I use underwires so the increased size is making bruises where the ends of the wire press against the skin. :( DH told me I had monster boobs today, which I assume he meant as a compliment. Lol! I feel like it's not normal to have increased what seems like half a cup size already.


----------



## KylasBaby

Love all of those banners! My top pics are Seahorses or fireflies for names. Fireflies and Seahorses for banners. Of the banners I like the firefly one the best!


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> I like Firefly!
> 
> I also poas this morning. Lol. I had two left, one IC and one frer, so I used the IC. I was sad that it wasn't super dark. Lol. Spent today calling a few midwives, had to leave messages with most of them so now waiting on callbacks. Also waiting on DH to get home. We're going to go buy a couple new bras tonight. I use underwires so the increased size is making bruises where the ends of the wire press against the skin. :( DH told me I had monster boobs today, which I assume he meant as a compliment. Lol! I feel like it's not normal to have increased what seems like half a cup size already.

Mine have definitely gone up a LOT already. So I'm guessing it's normal...


----------



## greats

Just realized I forgot one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## greats

I'm torn between fireflies, dragonflies, and starfish lol


----------



## jacksonl8805

I'm torn between fireflies and dragonflies! Such cute banners.


----------



## greats

One more... Another fireflies. If you ladies find any cute background pictures I can use the app I've been using on my iPad to make these. I figure we can give it a week or two for everyone to get a chance to view them or submit some more before we vote?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## greats

Cupcakes, anyone? Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## greats

Last one, I promise... Summer Love
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## QueenQueso

greats said:


> .

I like how the colors contrast in this photo.

Edit: Oops, guess I can't quote an attachment! Lol. This was referring to the first fireflies pic, the dark one with the hot pink lettering.


----------



## KylasBaby

Cupcakes pic is so cute!


----------



## greats

Ladies, please take a look at my FRER progression... I'm freaking myself out bc I feel like there's absolutely no change from the 24th and this mornings... Dh says it's darker but I don't see it :shrug:

Edit: bottom is todays. Put a better pic up. Excuse the one from the 24th I have no idea why it looks like that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

That looks like a great progression, greats!!!

I took a cheapy this morning and got a strong line. Had another temp dip though. Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## greats

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> That looks like a great progression, greats!!!
> 
> I took a cheapy this morning and got a strong line. Had another temp dip though. Not sure what to think about that.

Thanks! Just worrying myself bc my cramping and back aches have stopped since yesterday, only sore boobs. 

Not sure about the temp thing, I've never temped before. I'm sure all is fine.


----------



## KylasBaby

greats - Progression looks good. When the line is dark it's hard to see much progression, but I'm sure all is fine!

BoobsMcGee22 - my temps are so wonky. They keep dipping and rising. I'm sure it's just the natural flow. As long as you don't have a HUGE dip like 2+ degrees I'm sure it's okay

AFM - pregnancy rhinitis anyone? My nose had been so congested and running non stop. I have bad allergies, so pregnancy is just making it worse. Even when there isn't anymore mucous in my noise it's still congested bc it's all so swollen. I really hope it goes away soon because I am quite miserable.


----------



## jacksonl8805

greats said:


> Ladies, please take a look at my FRER progression... I'm freaking myself out bc I feel like there's absolutely no change from the 24th and this mornings... Dh says it's darker but I don't see it :shrug:
> 
> Edit: bottom is todays. Put a better pic up. Excuse the one from the 24th I have no idea why it looks like that.

I think it looks darker too!! :thumbup: The test line looks darker and the control line looks lighter than your test from the 24th!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I have sniffles every morning! Last night I had a cough too! I have nasty seasonal allergies and the fall is when they get real nasty. Something about the mold in the leaves on the ground. I know I have a dust allergy too, but now it is HYPER! I have to clean the bedroom this weekend because I can't sleep without sneezing my head off!

My boob pain subsided and I started to panic about that too. Cramps and back pain are still off and on. 

My biggest temp dip was today, and that is still above where it was when i got my BFP. I am just worried because this is the third day in a row that it has come down. I can't see my doctor soon enough!!!


----------



## RAFMrs2

greats said:


> Ladies, please take a look at my FRER progression... I'm freaking myself out bc I feel like there's absolutely no change from the 24th and this mornings... Dh says it's darker but I don't see it :shrug:
> 
> Edit: bottom is todays. Put a better pic up. Excuse the one from the 24th I have no idea why it looks like that.

Definitely can see an increase. :happydance: 

How long do you think you all think you will test for? Up to the first scan?


----------



## RAFMrs2

Today my boobs are ok too. I'm getting really out of breath though, even walking the dog my daughter keeps asking why are you huffing and puffing mummy?! Mummy's just tired today. And my gums are a bit sore and bleedy.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
I did a panic test today because I some really bad cramping & this awful feeling something was wrong. The Digi test still says 2-3 weeks like it did on Sunday & I don't have any bleeding, so I feel a bit reassured now. 
I've bought enough tests to test every other day until my 6 weeks scan. 
I can't believe how anxious I am now I finally got my BFP :0(
Xx


----------



## greats

I have one FRER left and plan on using it Friday morning. And I told myself that's it. Way too expensive and I'm going to drive myself crazy lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Totally took a 4.5 hour nap....don't feel the least bit bad about it haha. I took Benadryl to try to help my nose...did nothing, but that's another story, and it always makes me sleepy. I'm sure it's a preview of nap times to come haha


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Totally took a 4.5 hour nap....don't feel the least bit bad about it haha. I took Benadryl to try to help my nose...did nothing, but that's another story, and it always makes me sleepy. I'm sure it's a preview of nap times to come haha

Enjoy your naps now... With a toddler they're non-existent! Lol


----------



## Laura27

Morning ladies!! I had a scare with some brown blood yesterday but got a 2-3 on a digi and a nice dark FRER!! 

Last night I dozed off on the sofa at 9pm...really unusual for me!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citypirate

Hello Everyone!

I tested on Monday....with my first ever BFP! *I'm due August 3rd *

I'm 26...will be 27 in December and my fiancé is 34. I'm currently a "stepmom" (hate that phrase) to his two boys so I do have some mothering under my belt...but I've never been pregnant until now! I'm a touch nervous because this pregnancy happened while we were NTNP. We planned for children a year or two from now. My Grandmother always says, "if you want to make God laugh, tell him your plans". 

Looking to get up to speed with what I should be doing next. Currently on the hunt for a midwife.


----------



## KylasBaby

Laura - glad the tests were reassuring. I'm sure the spotting was nothing to be concerned about :)

citypirate - congrats on your BFP!


----------



## greats

Hi Citypirate, congrats on your bfp!!! So exciting! 

Laura, I had lots of brown spotting with my daughter and from what I've read it's really very common. :)


----------



## greats

Anyone else get af cramps and back ache when they do too much? Thanksgiving here and between cooking a ton of food and running after my toddler, I'm feeling super crampy and my lower middle back aches like crazy!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Anyone else get af cramps and back ache when they do too much? Thanksgiving here and between cooking a ton of food and running after my toddler, I'm feeling super crampy and my lower middle back aches like crazy!

Not especially when I've been doing too much. I'm laying in bed with the dog watching TV and am feeling pretty crampy and have a backache. It comes and goes.


----------



## greats

Trying to figure out a pattern, I think I'm cramping more when I'm moving around like crazy and before I go to bed. I wake up in the morning and feel fantastic haha my sense of smell this pregnancy is amazing, I can smell everything from a mile away. Didn't have that with my dd at all. I'm praying I don't get morning sickness this time around. I had it horrible before, I never wish it on anyone.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Hello ladies.
I am an Aussie mum hoping to bring home another baby. We are due Aug 4th but I generally have a late implant so dates will most likely be pushed back.

I love the firefly or dragonfly banner. The cupcakes are good too but firefly is my fav. 

My symptoms are a little crazy for this early. The nausea and bloating is killing me. I even have food cravings already. Normally for me that kicks in week 7. I do have back ache when I wake and cramps when my bladder thinks its full


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome wishing. H&h 9 months!

We need to get a name decided on. Can everyone choose one favorite and post it please? And if there is a clear winner that will be our name :). If not we will vote again.


----------



## greats

I vote cupcakes first, and then fireflies.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Firefly!


----------



## greats

Took my last FRER this morning... I'm very very happy with my progression. It looks just like the ones from when I was pregnant with my dd! I'm done testing now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Karb

Hi Everyone
Can I cautiously join. EDD 6th August with baby number 3.

No symptoms so far- trying to enjoy the lack nausea- I suffered with my previous two from 6 to 26 weeks. 

Still obsessed with taking tests- glad I'm not alone in the madness. 
I hate keeping it all a secret but far to early to tell anyone.


----------



## KylasBaby

greats - good looking lines!

Karb - welcome. H&h 9 months! I'm glad someone is after me in the due dates now :)

AFM - finally went to the doctor for this nasty cold/allergies business I've had going on 4 weeks now. She said its most likely a sinus infection. Said I could wait a bit longer and see if it goes away or give me antibiotics. I've been waiting 4 weeks for it to go away I'll take the medicine. Took her a while to find something safe, but I'm excited to have some relief soon!

As for group name I vote Fireflies!


----------



## greats

Karb said:


> Hi Everyone
> Can I cautiously join. EDD 6th August with baby number 3.
> 
> No symptoms so far- trying to enjoy the lack nausea- I suffered with my previous two from 6 to 26 weeks.
> 
> Still obsessed with taking tests- glad I'm not alone in the madness.
> I hate keeping it all a secret but far to early to tell anyone.

Hi, and congratulations! A lot of us are testing mad women haha love peeing on a stick!

That's why I love this forum, I can tell all you wonderful ladies everything lol We weren't planning on telling family until 12 weeks but if we have a scan before then we may do Christmas when I'll be 8.5 weeks. Friends we are waiting until the gender scan. :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Karb said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> Can I cautiously join. EDD 6th August with baby number 3.
> 
> No symptoms so far- trying to enjoy the lack nausea- I suffered with my previous two from 6 to 26 weeks.
> 
> Still obsessed with taking tests- glad I'm not alone in the madness.
> I hate keeping it all a secret but far to early to tell anyone.
> 
> Hi, and congratulations! A lot of us are testing mad women haha love peeing on a stick!
> 
> That's why I love this forum, I can tell all you wonderful ladies everything lol We weren't planning on telling family until 12 weeks but if we have a scan before then we may do Christmas when I'll be 8.5 weeks. Friends we are waiting until the gender scan. :flower:Click to expand...

Agreed! We aren't telling for a while. With my last experience I'm a bit scared this time around. But I can come here and talk about it and show everyone my tests :). We are waiting till 12 weeks as well. I wish it was in time for Christmas, but sadly now :(. Ideally I want to wait until our gender scan but I'm not sure the other half will wait that long.


----------



## Snoopee

Hey. Can I join please? Got BFP today, EDD 10th August. I have a DD who is 20 months, looking forward to giving her a little brother or sister x


----------



## greats

Snoopee said:


> Hey. Can I join please? Got BFP today, EDD 10th August. I have a DD who is 20 months, looking forward to giving her a little brother or sister x

Yay congratulations on your bfp!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Snoopee - congrats on the BFP!


----------



## techheather

oh can I join. first for me. 3rd for husband. but he has one in heaven. due aug 14..
which is totally weird. having a due date..


----------



## KylasBaby

tech - congrats on the BFP!

It's weird to have due dates after mine. I still feel so early in this pregnancy. It's exciting for everyone! Can't wait until we have a nice big, full group :)


----------



## jaspie

Hey guys! I vote fireflies! 

I'm 3 weeks 5 days and due on 10th August 2015. It will be our first baby :D So excited!

Feeling sick already, always hungry with heartburn, painful gas and sore boobs. Feel sick when I'm hungry, full or hot! Sensitive sense of smell started yesterday too. Looking forward to sharing the journey with you ladies :flower: happy and healthy 9 months to us all! Xx


----------



## Pinkee

FF puts me at July 30th, but I'm joining in, because dates always change!


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome new ladies! Congrats :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I am officially LATE! Crazy how I've known for a week and AF was only due yesterday. Crazy

Just showing off my tests ;). I'm a compulsive POASer lol. I still test once a day. Got 2-3 weeks on a digital at 15dpo so will do one more in a week or so to see that 3+

Still not starting a pregnancy journal yet. I don't want to jinx anything. I'm being very superstitious this time around. I want to have at least bloodwork before I do that. 

FRER tests are marked (the p means PM. My pregnancy tests are always better at night) the others are from 10-15dpo. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg3_zps3f63d8da.jpg
10-15dpo. Wish I still had the first positive from 9dpo but I accidentally threw it out...
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg4_zpsbc99c2f3.jpg


----------



## ace28

Kyla I commented on the original thread, but can you add me here to the group?

My wife/partner is 4w3d pregnant and we are due August 7!


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats ace! It's great to find another same sex couple expecting around the same time we are! H&H 9 months!


----------



## jaspie

Great lines kyla!! I can't wait to officially be late too :D That's Tuesday for me!

Congratulations Ace!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Like a lot of you I have been testing every day :blush:

But today was the last day of testing for me! Time to try and relax :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jacksonl8805

Those are progressing lovely, Kylasbaby! How exciting!!:thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks! I'm obsessing due to my last experience. Even though my tests from then looked great too. Oh well. Nothing I can do now really :(. Hate not having some control over this. 

Your tests look great too!


----------



## jaspie

Looking good Jackson! When my tests look like yours kyla and jackson i'll stop too. For now though I've just ordered a couple more! ;)


----------



## greats

I love looking at FRERs lol nice lines, ladies! Anyone have their first scan booked? I'm calling next week to schedule a visit for the week of Dec. 8th. Anyone else so thirsty? I'm constantly drinking water!


----------



## greats

Let's vote! This is Choice #1.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## greats

And choice #2.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jacksonl8805

Greats: I have my first scan booked for January 21st; they won't do them until you're 12 weeks here. Since I've been spotting every day though, she said we will most likely be doing an early scan in December. Can't wait to see how your scan goes! :)

And my vote is Choice #1!


----------



## ace28

Thanks guys! For the record, I vote fireflies too. Can we find a gif for the banner that has twinkling fireflies (I ask, but have no idea how to actually DO, lol!)

Kyla I totally agree. Same sex couples are a rarity. :)

I love seeing all your lines. My wife is best described as POAS-reluctant. :nope: I had to MAKE her test to get our BFP and even then, she was in the middle of yelling at me for opening the test when the second line popped up! Hormonal much? :haha: that being said, here are the tests I've gotten her to take so far. The top is our original BFP at 12DPO, the last was a few days ago at 14DPO. We had a digital too that said 1-2 weeks, taken at 13DPO, but it's gone blank now. We have one more digi to take- hopefully on Monday to correspond with her bloods she's having done...

She goes in for bloods on Monday, but after that we won't be seen by our OB until mid January at almost 12 weeks! And we don't get a 12 week scan which makes me really nervous. Just a twenty week one. But, the doctor we have is the best in town and she delivers at the nice hospital that just got its maternity ward beautifully redone. So, our choice to stay with her I guess. 

Did I read that you guys are NOT planning on telling family at Christmas? We totally are, but then we also don't get to see our family very often as they live all the way across the continent... So, we want to take the chance to tell them in person while we can!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KylasBaby

greats - I have an email into my OB just waiting to hear back. They schedule an appointment first, then they will schedule a scan. I am going to push hard for one around 8 weeks. After last time they really shouldn't have a reason against giving me one. 
I get really thirsty too, but mostly at night. I tend to drink less then because that's when I test so that's probably why lol. Other than that I chug water all day. So thirsty. 

I like the first banner, but any way we can make it less tall? I'm only thinking of how we would put something that big in our signatures. They need to be a bit smaller to fit I think. But I do love it. 

ace - how can she not POAS? I'd go mental. It makes me feel a little better seeing the lines progress. I would be nuts not getting an ultrasound until 20 weeks! Is there anywhere you can get a private one done before that?

AFM - is anyone else super gassy? I feel so bald for anyone around me lol. I was babysitting these twins I've been watching for nearly 3 years to say and we were watching disney Christmas stories and I almost cried a couple times. Hormonal much? 

We are not telling at Christmas, no. I'll only be 8 weeks on Christmas Eve and that's when I had my last ultrasound with my MMC and found out I needed a D&C. I probably won't get an ultrasound before that (and don't want one before 8 weeks so I will worry about not seeing certain things. I'm aiming for 8-9weeks) so I won't be comfortable telling anyone. I can see why you would though if you don't see them often and want to do it in person. Maybe we will around Valentines Day. That's 15.5weeks and hopefully we will have our private gender scan by then or on that date. I'm aiming for on that date. GREAT way to spend Valentines Day!

If for some reason they won't let me get an ultrasound, which they really should or I will cry and pitch a fit, I found a private place that does them starting at 10 weeks. The same place we are going for our 15wk gender scan.


----------



## techheather

I am rediciulous gassy as well. I thought it was related to turkey day. But I only had maybe half a serving of turkey. So idk. I can't imagine at 3 weeks Id have much action. But gas is there. Wow.


----------



## mewolkens

Hello Everybody! This was our first try after my September miscarriage, so I'm pretty cautious about joining, but I vote for Choice #1! I love all of the banners, thank you for making them Greats!


----------



## KylasBaby

mewolkens said:


> Hello Everybody! This was our first try after my September miscarriage, so I'm pretty cautious about joining, but I vote for Choice #1! I love all of the banners, thank you for making them Greats!

Congrats! What's your EDD so I can add to the front page?

I'm also going to make the executive decision to name the group the AUGUST FIREFLIES! Not many people gave their opinion, but those who did preferred that one :)


----------



## mewolkens

August 8th! Thanks!


----------



## ace28

KylasBaby said:


> greats - I have an email into my OB just waiting to hear back. They schedule an appointment first, then they will schedule a scan. I am going to push hard for one around 8 weeks. After last time they really shouldn't have a reason against giving me one.
> I get really thirsty too, but mostly at night. I tend to drink less then because that's when I test so that's probably why lol. Other than that I chug water all day. So thirsty.
> 
> I like the first banner, but any way we can make it less tall? I'm only thinking of how we would put something that big in our signatures. They need to be a bit smaller to fit I think. But I do love it.
> 
> ace - how can she not POAS? I'd go mental. It makes me feel a little better seeing the lines progress. I would be nuts not getting an ultrasound until 20 weeks! Is there anywhere you can get a private one done before that?
> 
> AFM - is anyone else super gassy? I feel so bald for anyone around me lol. I was babysitting these twins I've been watching for nearly 3 years to say and we were watching disney Christmas stories and I almost cried a couple times. Hormonal much?
> 
> We are not telling at Christmas, no. I'll only be 8 weeks on Christmas Eve and that's when I had my last ultrasound with my MMC and found out I needed a D&C. I probably won't get an ultrasound before that (and don't want one before 8 weeks so I will worry about not seeing certain things. I'm aiming for 8-9weeks) so I won't be comfortable telling anyone. I can see why you would though if you don't see them often and want to do it in person. Maybe we will around Valentines Day. That's 15.5weeks and hopefully we will have our private gender scan by then or on that date. I'm aiming for on that date. GREAT way to spend Valentines Day!
> 
> If for some reason they won't let me get an ultrasound, which they really should or I will cry and pitch a fit, I found a private place that does them starting at 10 weeks. The same place we are going for our 15wk gender scan.

I don't know how she can not POAS. She's got the patience of a saint! Whereas I'm over here going crazy...:wacko:

And yeah. The gas thing? She's got it. I try not to say anything because I don't want to be snapped at :haha: and also because I remember being gassy two years ago when I was pregnant!

The scan: yes, we will be getting a private early one! Probably around 15 weeks so we can hopefully see gender (might have to push it to 16-17 weeks). There is a local top-quality consignment sale in our area right at 20 weeks and we plan on getting Baby a lot of stuff there, so it will be nice to know gender before shopping! I might see if I can talk the doctor, my wife, or both into an earlier (like 8 or 12week) US too... Maybe we can pretend we don't know the exact dates she got pregnant or something (we'll just leave out the whole lesbian bit, for now :haha:)


----------



## jaspie

I'm super gassy too, it was the first thing that was really unusual I've had it bad since 2dpo! Heartburn and burping every time I eat or drink anything. I'm a delight!


----------



## KylasBaby

I just wanna cry. For absolutely no reason. Is that normal? Lol


----------



## Pinkee

From 9dpo to 13dpo and the final one at 18 dpo

No scam scheduled yet, but soon!
 



Attached Files:







20141121_144102.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 23









2014-11-28 21_opt.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ace28

KylasBaby said:


> I just wanna cry. For absolutely no reason. Is that normal? Lol

Yes. It's normal. Hugs! Also, I've heard ice cream can help with that. :) or a nice bubble bath...



Pinkee said:


> From 9dpo to 13dpo and the final one at 18 dpo
> 
> No scam scheduled yet, but soon!

I'm impressed with all your lines! Very nice, very nice.


----------



## greats

I have no idea how to make the banner glitter as a gif. Going to see if there's an app for my iPad to do it. Also going to fix the size.


----------



## greats

I redid the size and made it glitter but I have no idea how to embed it. I did it on this random website lol


----------



## ace28

greats said:


> [gif]https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img905/9316/JVjdBt.gif[/gif]


Nope :nope: not showing up.


----------



## greats

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img905/9316/JVjdBt.gif


----------



## greats

Is it still too big? On my iPad it looks fine but I don't know how it might look on a computer.


----------



## jacksonl8805

It is big on a computer and I can't click on it to save it :( Love the twinkling fireflies though!!


----------



## greats

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img904/5075/ABXy5R.gif


----------



## ace28

So funny little side-story: Wifey and I have had a boy's name agreed upon for ages. Way before she got up the duff. :haha: We like the name Felix. It means happy, in Latin, and it goes with our son's name (Pax, which means peace). So we both love it and agree. :thumbup:

Girls' names are a whole different story! We both originally looooooved Bailey, for months and months. It was "decided." Until one day, Wifey changed her mind! Now she likes Felicity, which I like but have too many people I've known named it to want to name MY child it. I still love Bailey, so I have been subtely waging a war to have that be the name.

My latest tactic? Lunch time surprise attacks. Wifey works overnights currently and I pack her lunches. So today, I decided to do a good deed: I reminded her to take her prenatals and eat her veggies, and I waged name-war, all in the same fell swoop. :thumbup: See below. Can't wait for her to find them :haha:

Anyone else have any names they've been dreaming up?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ace28

greats said:


> https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img905/9316/jvjdbt.gif



loooovveeee itttttt!


----------



## greats

If you ladies want the signature banner, just copy and paste the following below into your signature. Just make sure you add the ] at the end of [/IMG to complete it. I didn't do it already bc then the link wouldn't show up, just the gif lol

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img661/8559/EgYukw.gif[/IMG


----------



## jacksonl8805

greats said:


> If you ladies want the signature banner, just copy and paste the following below into your signature. Just make sure you add the ] at the end of [/IMG to complete it. I didn't do it already bc then the link wouldn't show up, just the gif lol
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img913/3394/NoWiNW.gif[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome! Thanks!! You did an amazing job :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Besides the glittering, is it jumping side to side for anyone? It's jumping side to side on my iPad and driving me crazy!

We had Brayden for a boy picked out when we were pg with dd but my step sister stole it for her son when she heard me talking about it. Very rude! We are leaning towards Mason for a boy and possibly Livia for a girl, Liv for short.


----------



## jacksonl8805

It does jump side to side a bit, but I still love it :)

We have always liked the name Mason for a boy...Piper or Harper for a girl. I'm sure those will change a hundred times before August!


----------



## greats

I updated the link with a new image... This new one doesn't jump side to side so you'll have to update your signature.


----------



## greats

I love Harper for a girl but dh doesn't care for it. He doesn't care too much for Mason either. But he wants Wyatt and there's this wwe wrestler with that name and I shot that one down so quick! Lol


----------



## ace28

greats said:


> I love Harper for a girl but dh doesn't care for it. He doesn't care too much for Mason either. But he wants Wyatt and there's this wwe wrestler with that name and I shot that one down so quick! Lol

Harper is one of the ones we have tossed around as well. I love it, but I think she likes felicity more and I don't love it more than I love Bailey!


----------



## QueenQueso

Had to catch up on 6 pages! Lol, haven't been on since Wednesday. Love the sparkly banner, glad that my favorite was the winner even though I missed the voting! Congrats to all the new members!

As for names, we have a 'short list' of like 25 girls names, haven't started on boys yet. I went through a HUGE baby name book and wrote down everything that I liked, it took three days for just the girls names, I probably wrote down close to a hundred! Then DH went through and crossed off everything that was an immediate no and I re-wrote what was left on a fresh page. Some other day, we'll revisit the list and narrow it down some more. I'll probably start the boys names list sometime later this week.

Does anyone have a gut feeling on gender yet? We'd like another boy, DH thinks it's a boy, but I have a feeling it's a girl.


----------



## greats

QueenQueso said:


> Had to catch up on 6 pages! Lol, haven't been on since Wednesday. Love the sparkly banner, glad that my favorite was the winner even though I missed the voting! Congrats to all the new members!
> 
> As for names, we have a 'short list' of like 25 girls names, haven't started on boys yet. I went through a HUGE baby name book and wrote down everything that I liked, it took three days for just the girls names, I probably wrote down close to a hundred! Then DH went through and crossed off everything that was an immediate no and I re-wrote what was left on a fresh page. Some other day, we'll revisit the list and narrow it down some more. I'll probably start the boys names list sometime later this week.
> 
> Does anyone have a gut feeling on gender yet? We'd like another boy, DH thinks it's a boy, but I have a feeling it's a girl.

I'm glad you ladies like the banner! It was my first time making anything like that, it was fun to be creative lol

I think I'm going to do what you guys did... Take out a big baby name book and make a list. I want to think of names but dh is having a difficult time getting excited about this pregnancy. I know he's scared I'll mc again, so hopefully after I have a scan in a few weeks he'll start getting more excited. 

I want a boy so bad, as does dh, bc then we will be done having kids but we both have this little feeling that it's a girl. Which is totally fine bc I know our dd will be super excited! Lol


----------



## jaspie

Thanks for sorting the banner it looks fab! I have bought a book called The Day by Day Pregnancy Book and it tells you exactly what is happening every single day I can't wait for it to arrive! I like Anabel for a girl and Alfie for a boy so far, I need a book of names too! 
Did another test this morning 13 dpo and line is now as dark as the control line! Due to miss af tomorrow which is kind of a milestone in my head! 

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20141130_052456_zpsvih4iqrd.jpg


----------



## greats

Your line progression looks amazing!! Mine didn't progress that fast. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## jaspie

I'm burping after everything i eat or drink! Bad gas both ends haha! Hungry every couple of hours, nausea on and off especially when hungry, full or too hot! Cramps on and off and very sore and firm boobs. I thought I had sore boobs before AF but this is something else!
How are you feeling Greats? I still can't believe this is happening!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, can I please join? Cautiously excited as I got a very faint :bfp: on FRER and Forelife yesterday at 10DPO and a stronger line on both this morning at 11DPO. I believe my EDD to be 12th August 2015! This will be #2 for us :)


----------



## Zephram

Can I join, ladies? I'm due 4 August with number two. Excited but we have a lot of life stress at the moment so I feel like I've barely had a chance to think about it.


----------



## Poppiebug

So I just caught up on all the pages. Love the choice of fireflies for the thread, my DH loved the Firefly series so it's a bit cool that you all chose that one. :thumbup:

Someone mentioned they had some spotting, I had brown spotting yesterday which I am sure was implantation blood. With my first pregnancy I had spotting around 6 weeks and was able to have a scan at that point where they told me it was most likely left over blood from implantation as well. 

I don't really have any major symptoms so far, except bloating and gas. Boobs maybe a little tender but could just be cuz I'm checking them lots lol! With #1 I hardly had any morning sickness and I am hoping that I am lucky this time around too, although I bet I get double!!

I would love to have a little girl, however we have names we love for both genders so having another boy wouldn't be so bad. I love ladybugs so having a girl would mean I could do a ladybug nursery and have all those gorgeous girly things. Overall though, a happy, healthy baby, no matter the gender, would be perfect. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats to new mamas to be! I'm going to add you to the front page as soon as I update this. 

We have names. Makenna Grace for a girl or Parker Owen for a boy. We both feel this is a girl! 11 weeks until we can find out lol. 

FRER from today the test line is darker than the control!

Thanks so much for the banner greats! I added it to the front page :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hey Ladies, I'm due August 2nd :) h&h 9 months to all :dust:


----------



## Karb

Hi all,
Glad to see more people joining. Fireflies was one of my favourites too.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Has anyone else had an issue with a stuffy nose? I noticed it when I got my BFP and thought I was getting sick. A week and a half later, it's still here and I never got sick :shrug: Anyone have any ideas on what I can do to relieve it? Not being able to breathe is driving me crazy :wacko: Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful regardless but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## greats

Yay congratulations to all the new ladies!!! Yesterday didn't feel pg at all, today full blown symptoms galore. I've gone up an entire cup size already. Feel different than my pg with my dd. Maybe a boy? Lol


----------



## KylasBaby

jacksonl8805 said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with a stuffy nose? I noticed it when I got my BFP and thought I was getting sick. A week and a half later, it's still here and I never got sick :shrug: Anyone have any ideas on what I can do to relieve it? Not being able to breathe is driving me crazy :wacko: Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful regardless but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask!

Me! But my allergies were bad for twoish weeks before I Oed and then were made worse after that as I couldn't take my allergy medicine as it isn't prefnancy safe. So it turned into a sinus infection and I got antibiotics for it friday. I've been miserable for a month so I couldn't wait it out any longer. 

Showers helped me the most. And Benadryl. It's safe but I can only take it at night as it makes me sleepy. I also got an all natural version of vaporub. Unfortunately because I have a sinus infection none of those helped me much but should for you if its just badal congestion.


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> Me! But my allergies were bad for twoish weeks before I Oed and then were made worse after that as I couldn't take my allergy medicine as it isn't prefnancy safe. So it turned into a sinus infection and I got antibiotics for it friday. I've been miserable for a month so I couldn't wait it out any longer.
> 
> Showers helped me the most. And Benadryl. It's safe but I can only take it at night as it makes me sleepy. I also got an all natural version of vaporub. Unfortunately because I have a sinus infection none of those helped me much but should for you if its just badal congestion.

Thankfully I can take my allergy med while pregnant. I don't have any other allergy symptoms, so I don't think it's that. 

I will give them a try! I Do think it's just bad congestion. Thanks :)


----------



## mewolkens

I've only have congestion in the mornings, but I keep waking up thinking, "today will be the day this cold starts" and then it never actually happens. At least it keeps the ability to smell the entire world away for a while...


----------



## mumanddad

Hay ladies may I join please? 

I'm Hayleigh 27 from the uk, just found I am pregnant &#9786; and due roughly the 7th of August.

H &H 9 months to you all xoxo


----------



## greats

Hi mumanddad! Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you  congratulations on yours too xx


----------



## lulu83

Mind if I join? Due with #3 on August 7th. I'm in Maine (USA) and have 2 daughters, Ava (28months) and Ivy (13 months). 2 under 2 was so fun we're doin it again!

I had terrible hyperemesis with my girls, needed a Picc line with my 2nd so I could get iv fluids and anti nausea meds from home. Hoping this time around isn't as bad! 
I'm going to try I catch up on the last 14 pages...and update my signature. Haven't been on bnb for a while..

Congrats everyone!


----------



## annabananas

Yay, I have been waiting for this group! 

I'm 28 (29 next month) and DH is 31. We've been married almost 4.5 years and together 10.5. 

My EDD is around 6 August 2015, so I'm 4+3 as of today :) This is my first pregnancy, and although we were TTC, I'm still slightly in shock that I'm actually pregnant. 

My boobs are sore, I'm so bloated, and so, sooooo tired. 

My booking appt is on 10th December, so quite early, I think I'll be 6+6. We haven't told anyone yet, so debating whether to go for an early private scan so we can use the photo to announce just to our parents at Christmas.


----------



## annabananas

I'm on Anglesey too, RAFMrs2! Although Anna isn't my real name... I'm trying to be incognito until I've passed 12wks just in case anyone figures out it's me!

We might be at the hospital together if you go late and I go early :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I would love to join you ladies :) I'm due August 6! I'm so excited and freaked out all at the same time.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies!! Just found out I'm pregnant 2 days ago (YAY!) Due date is August 10. I'm going to read some posts and get caught up lol.

Excited to join the group. I was in the January 2015 one previously, but I feel good vibes about my August baby <3


----------



## greats

Hi ladies and welcome! Yay for all these lovely BFPs! How's everyone feeling today? I am so unbelievably tired it's ridiculous. I took a 3 hour nap earlier and it doesn't even feel like it.


----------



## Pinkee

Super tired. So tired. Tomorrow I will Call and see if I can get a scan scheduled before Christmas


----------



## mewolkens

I was not this nauseous this early last time around! It's probably a good sign, but damn! I thought it would wait till at least week 6.


----------



## greats

Pinkee said:


> Super tired. So tired. Tomorrow I will Call and see if I can get a scan scheduled before Christmas

I'm calling tomorrow as well to get a scan in before Xmas. It's my first pregnancy with my new OB/gyn so I don't know how his office runs things.


----------



## greats

mewolkens said:


> I was not this nauseous this early last time around! It's probably a good sign, but damn! I thought it would wait till at least week 6.

My morning sickness with my daughter started around 6.5 weeks. I'm praying I do not get it this time around, it was awful!


----------



## plerosei

Many thanks to jacksonl8805 for telling me about this group. Hey everyone! I got my BFP after my second IUI this year. Since this cycle has been under such scrutiny, I can be fairly certain that my EDD is August 3, 2015.

I'm thrilled, because this is my first BFP with my husband of eight years. So far, my symptoms have been negligible... some pulling and thumping feelings, gas, sleepiness, increased hunger, increased urination, and sore bbs.

I'm not looking forward to morning sickness, I have to say.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

greats said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Super tired. So tired. Tomorrow I will Call and see if I can get a scan scheduled before Christmas
> 
> I'm calling tomorrow as well to get a scan in before Xmas. It's my first pregnancy with my new OB/gyn so I don't know how his office runs things.Click to expand...

I was also hoping to get in before Xmas but I'm a few days behind you two. I am so antsy to tell our parents and I think Christmas would be perfect. I'm nervous to do anything before going to the doctor though.


----------



## greats

Yeah I refuse to tell anyone until I have a scan. Convinced dh to tell family on Christmas! We are toying around with some announcement ideas lol


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies, cautiously joining this thread....I got my first ever bfp on Saturday, due 10th August according to Ovia (but I wasn't temping) . Terrified of the risks of mc, but trying not to worry...my husband and I have been married for 5 years and TTC for a loooooong time...


----------



## plerosei

greats said:


> Yeah I refuse to tell anyone until I have a scan. Convinced dh to tell family on Christmas! We are toying around with some announcement ideas lol

We're telling family at Christmas when I'll be around 8 weeks, but the rest of the world will have to wait until 14 weeks. 

I've had two miscarriages so far (with an ex prior to getting married) and those experiences just made me want to appreciate this pregnancy even more. 

I had a plan for how I wanted to tell my parents, but my husband came up with a better idea. My sister-in-law just gave birth to her first child earlier this month. We're going to pack a baby blanket in a gift bag and tell them it's a "grandparents' gift."

They won't suspect that the blanket is for anyone other than my niece. At the bottom of the bag, we'll include a pregnancy announcement card with my husband's name, my name, my cat's name, and "Baby [Last Name]."


----------



## Pinkee

Hi & welcome everyone!


----------



## QueenQueso

So far, I've gotten nauseas every time I _think_ about potentially being nauseas. Which of course means that now I'm nauseas...

I had really bad morning sickness with my first, I lost 15 pounds and at one point my dr said if I lose one more pound, she was putting me on bed rest but I really don't know if she was serious at all. That was at 5 months, the nausea finally cleared up at around 6 months. My second pregnancy, I could literally count on my fingers the number of times I was really nauseas and I only actually threw up three time. Fingers crossed that this one is more like the second one!

We had a Thanksgiving party yesterday and told one of our friends while she was here, because we don't get to see her in person very often. So now the total of 'real life' people who know is at 8. Spoke to SO briefly about when he wants to announce and he said the same thing that I was thinking, he doesn't want to 'ruin' Christmas with the news, so we're going to wait until like mid-January or later.


----------



## greats

QueenQueso I loooove your HP avatar! And Pinkee, is that your real hair color? If so, I'm obsessed. I used to have hot pink hair, was about to dye it again but then got my bfp lol

Anyone else DTD still? I told myself no sex until after first trimester, but... I couldn't help myself. My sex drive is thru the roof! I never had one before my bfp. I never had one during my pregnancy with dd either, so weird!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, still feeling pretty good here. Slightly sore boobs and very light backache and crampy feeling. 

I told my mum today only because I'd want her support if anything were to happen and need someone to talk about it with other than DH. What's really funny is that the morning I got my positive with #1, my Mum was telling me how she had a dream the night before that she was pregnant (not possible as she's 70 and has had a hysterectomy). I knew I was pregnant but I didn't tell her until a week later. Then last week in 2WW she tells me again she'd had a dream she was pregnant! She sort of knew we were trying but I didn't even know I was pregnant at that stage! So weird! 

I'll call my Dr tomorrow and see if she'll do my referral for the Obs for me. I only saw her a few weeks ago so hoping I won't actually have to go for an appointment. 

Hope everyone is travelling along ok.

xo


----------



## jaspie

Poppie that's so cool about your mum! My mum is the only person I've told too.

14 dpo today and I should miss my period! I just did a test and the line is now darker than the control line and I got a decent line on an internet cheapie at last!

I just retched taking my prenatals this morning. And I don't even take the big ones I take seven seas which are the size of a bcp!


----------



## DSemcho

Hello!!

I got a BFP on 27November (Thanksgiving!!) And now I'm cautiously 4w3d - 5w pregnant! I'm due between Aug 3 and Aug 7 - so let's just go for the 5th as of now. I had my qualitative blood draw today and I'm waiting for my first appointment. They are seeing me earlier than normal due to my previous losses (four this year). They normally do not see you here until 9-10 weeks.

Boobs started hurting yesterday and nausea kicked in this am. I'm having lower back pain - but not like a MC.. Any advice for loewr back pain in early pregnancy?


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> QueenQueso I loooove your HP avatar! And Pinkee, is that your real hair color? If so, I'm obsessed. I used to have hot pink hair, was about to dye it again but then got my bfp lol
> 
> Anyone else DTD still? I told myself no sex until after first trimester, but... I couldn't help myself. My sex drive is thru the roof! I never had one before my bfp. I never had one during my pregnancy with dd either, so weird!

We are on a sex ban now till I have seen the consultant and had my doppler scans due to previous still birth. So its going to be a hard few months haha 

Woke up this morning feeling so so sick, I'm currently doing slimming world too so I can't eat the usual to help ease the quezyness :( 

Going to try book in with the mw this morning for a booking in appointment and bloods 

Hope you all have a nice easy day xx


----------



## DSemcho

I'm on a no sex thing also. My MC in July we DTD and I started spotting so I tihink my cervix is SUPER sensitive. DH will be fine for a couple of weeks, but we will see how it goes past that. We haven't DTD since the weekend of 21-23Nov.


----------



## LaurenH2B

Ah I've missed out on so much! I've been sooo ill :-(

Had such bad constipation/wind pains ive been in and out of docs/hosps! Finally h6ad some lactulose last night and been up all night with diarrhea (sorry tmi) but hoping thats sorted that!!

Had my blood drawn last thursday at 4w2d and my hcg was 491 and my progesterone was 62, which they seemed happy with! Was supposed to go for another draw today but had too much bathroom troubles to go!

And ms/nausea has started as well, :-(

Anyway, hope everyone is okay and doing well!!

xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Sounds like some great ideas for announcements. We told my parents the day I found out, because we were going over there and wouldn't see them again until Christmas. Plus, I tell my parents everything haha. So they know, but as far as dh's family, we will wait. Friends are not finding out until 16 weeks or so when we find out the gender.
Last time I was not scared of miscarriage, and decided to tell everyone too early. We made a nice announcement on fb and told our friends. While it was nice to have the support when we had the miscarriage shortly after, there were also some people who would check in on me and didn't know what happened. So, I've decided to wait this time until I get the go ahead. 

There seems to be a few ladies on here who have been through a loss. Sorry if we sound like downers...I think we're just extra cautious this time, and don't want to take it for granted. I'm definitely ending every sentence to my dh with, "if it lasts this time", "if I'm pregnant still in the April". It's not a bad thing, we just know how precious this time is and are aware of how careful we need to be :) 

I'm taking my vitamins and eating lots of veggies/fruit. I'm also going back to the gym today, so I'm looking forward to that. Last time I was sooo sick, I was unable to work out, so I'm hoping to stick with it this time around.

Okay, long ramble...who's next? :)


----------



## DSemcho

Sunshine I'm doing the same thing "If it makes it that long" or "if it sticks". We are planning to tell our parents in Feb or Mar because we move back to the states in April.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya my EDD is 14th August forgot how much I hate 1st tri :dohh:


----------



## mumanddad

Definitely going to be very cautious, we are so excited but in till I have a healthy baby in my arms I will be able to relax.

We can all lean on each other for advice and comfort x


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome all new ladies! I'll add you all to the front page once I get a break from work. It should be picking up soon, but usually only for a bit then I might have time. But it will get updated today. It is a lot of work I will say lol. I have to write the names and dates down in my phone then go update the front page lol. 

Anyway, nothing really new for me. Antibiotics are working wonders on my sinus infection which I am SO SO SO thankful for. I was so miserable. Been having a very hard time sleeping. Seems I can only sleep for a few hours at a time despite that I am extremely exhausted. Hoping to hear back from my OB today or tomorrow about an appointment. They make you have an appointment first then they will schedule an ultrasound. I have a week and a half off from work over Christmas and my GF took it off too so I'm hoping during my first appointment they can schedule an ultrasound for then. Hopefully they can get my first appointment soon or I may call and beg haha. 

As for symptoms, tired although I can't sleep, super sore boobs, some cramping and lower back pain, a bit of nausea here and there mostly when I start getting hungry and I need to eat every 2-4 hours or else I get so hungry I feel like I'm going to die. And that's not a lie. 

I'm with you ladies on our losses. I feel like it's taken the magic of pregnancy away. Like now I'm petrified something will be wrong or I'll go for an ultrasound and not see anything. And I'm not telling anyone! It makes it hard to really relax and enjoy being pregnant. Can't wait till we all get our first ultrasounds and can relax a bit :)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hi ladies!
Hope everyone had a splendid weekend!
So i had my first visit with my doctor. No exam yet, we just discussed what our next steps are. Had my first round of blood work. I should get my HCG count today and then I will be going for another round. When it is high enough, I will go for my first ultrasound.
Having some pains in my back that are just awful! Didn't hardly sleep last night. Constipated. Boobs hurt.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## QueenQueso

greats said:


> QueenQueso I loooove your HP avatar! And Pinkee, is that your real hair color? If so, I'm obsessed. I used to have hot pink hair, was about to dye it again but then got my bfp lol
> 
> Anyone else DTD still? I told myself no sex until after first trimester, but... I couldn't help myself. My sex drive is thru the roof! I never had one before my bfp. I never had one during my pregnancy with dd either, so weird!

Thank you, I <3 HP! And yeah, we're still DTD when the mood strikes (so, not often, lol). It's been only twice since I found out, maybe twice before the + test. With the TTC, we've actually DTD less than usual, I think, because of all the 'pressure' to do it during the right time it makes us NOT want to do it the rest of the time.



jaspie said:


> Poppie that's so cool about your mum! My mum is the only person I've told too.
> 
> 14 dpo today and I should miss my period! I just did a test and the line is now darker than the control line and I got a decent line on an internet cheapie at last!
> 
> I just retched taking my prenatals this morning. And I don't even take the big ones I take seven seas which are the size of a bcp!

Have you tried taking them in the evening instead of the morning? I take mine at night because in previous pregnancies, I haven't been able to keep them down in the morning.

AFM, still waiting for confirmation of insurance plan change so I can make a dr appt. No pregnancy coverage currently. It's only been a week since I called, she said it usually takes 3 days to switch but the offices were closed for non-emergencies on Thursday and Friday for the holiday, so I'm hoping that it will be fixed tomorrow! I'd like to make an apt before Christmas.


----------



## cranberry987

hi everyone, im due early august some time, 5th possibly, this was our 5th clomid cycle, first after an ectopic in september. all more normal this cycle so fingers crossed we'll have an august baby, or july. im breastfeeding my nearly 3 year old many many times a day, not so tender at the moment, just need to keep my fluids up i think. im also following the brewers diet due to previous gd, its a *lot* of food to eat a day, all healthy stuff, hopefully can manage it when ive a bit more appetite.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I have had luck with chewy prenatals. They taste like candies.


----------



## ace28

Hi all. Welcome new people. Sorry I haven't been on for a little bit, wifey and I have both been so so sick! One of our current Things (children) brought home a stomach bug... UGH. 

Other than that things are going well. Wifey continues to have morning sickness/all day sickness, poor thing. Sucking on peppermint seems to help, as does making sure she and baby don't get too hungry! We've been leaving crackers at the bedside and she eats one or two as soon as she gets up to line her stomach. Works alright.

Also, my ticker is wrong but I don't know how to fix it! We are 4w5d along, not 4w3d. I calculated due date based on ovulation date, but the ticker made me put it in as LMP. I want credit for those 2 days! LOL


----------



## KylasBaby

Just got a call from my doctor. The rapid strep test she did Friday came back negative, but the culture which takes a couple days was positive. So on top of my sinus infection I have strep throat too. No wonder I was so miserable. But, good news is the antibiotic she put me on for my sinus infection will kill the strep too. It's actually what they put me on back in May when the boys I nanny gave me strep. The GF did get strep a cpl months ago and then never finished her round of antibiotics so I wonder if that's where I got it from this time. Hopefully convincing her to go get a strep test, but she probably won't. She doesn't like doctors and the antibiotic they gave her gave her bad tummy issues. But hopefully she will go and get tested and maybe put on a different antibiotic. With my weakened immune system we have to be careful. 

I really want to go get my butt on the treadmill for half an hour or so, but I'm just so tired. Not sleeping well even though I'm exhausted.

jaspie - I second taking them at night if you can. Or switching to a different brand you can stomach better. 

ace - hope you all get to feeling better! That's no fun.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> I have had luck with chewy prenatals. They taste like candies.

I'm also taking the chewy ones! I have yet to take them this morning though because I feel nausea. It's kind of exciting though, everything must be good so far.


----------



## greats

Feeling so blah this morning. Headache, super tired, light cramping, just blahhhhhh. Babysitting my daughter's play friend today so running after 2 toddlers as well. About to give my doctor a call to schedule an appt in the next couple weeks.


----------



## DSemcho

Doctor called and I'm definitely pregnant lol. Said I can do my prenatal blood work this week or in 2-3 weeks. I'm going to go ahead and do them tomorrow. She said I'm roughly 4w5d so my guess of Aug 5 is accurate! I've never made it to the prenatal bloodwork stage before!


----------



## wantingagirl

Cranberry - haven't seen you in ages. 

Congrats everyone! :) 

I remember my loss like it was yesterday although it was 4 years ago and had a chemical in May I'm hoping that all of our pregnancies will run smoothly. June-August is gonna be pretty expensive for me lol. 

I don't have anymore room to put the august banner underneath :( 

I got a darker frer this morning and 1-2 digi 

Xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Not that I'm wishing for the pregnancy symptoms I had previously, but I have NOTHING. Nada. At all. haha. Not even sore boobs. I remember how those felt last time though from weeks 6-12 and I'm not exactly looking forward to it. But anyone else not have any symptoms at all? I'm not even tired.... hmmm


----------



## KylasBaby

Duplicate post


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Feeling so blah this morning. Headache, super tired, light cramping, just blahhhhhh. Babysitting my daughter's play friend today so running after 2 toddlers as well. About to give my doctor a call to schedule an appt in the next couple weeks.

I hear ya. I'm a nanny so I'm chasing kids most if the day, but have a 3 or so your break after I drop them off at school so taking it easy during that time except for some exercise on the treadmill!



DSemcho said:


> Doctor called and I'm definitely pregnant lol. Said I can do my prenatal blood work this week or in 2-3 weeks. I'm going to go ahead and do them tomorrow. She said I'm roughly 4w5d so my guess of Aug 5 is accurate! I've never made it to the prenatal bloodwork stage before!

We are due August 5th too!



wantingagirl said:


> Cranberry - haven't seen you in ages.
> 
> Congrats everyone! :)
> 
> I remember my loss like it was yesterday although it was 4 years ago and had a chemical in May I'm hoping that all of our pregnancies will run smoothly. June-August is gonna be pretty expensive for me lol.
> 
> I don't have anymore room to put the august banner underneath :(
> 
> I got a darker frer this morning and 1-2 digi
> 
> Xxx

I second hoping all our pregnancies run smoothly. I'm so scared something will happen like last time though. Definitely scared by my last experience.



sunshine2014 said:


> Not that I'm wishing for the pregnancy symptoms I had previously, but I have NOTHING. Nada. At all. haha. Not even sore boobs. I remember how those felt last time though from weeks 6-12 and I'm not exactly looking forward to it. But anyone else not have any symptoms at all? I'm not even tired.... hmmm

You're still very early. I'm sure they will come. Or you will be one of the lucky ones with a symptom free pregnancy.


----------



## jacksonl8805

I also have zero symptoms! I'm not complaining and I'm hoping I just get lucky. It's still nerve wracking though...I don't feel pregnant! :shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

My symptoms just started showing up. The ones I noticed first were the fatigue and short temper lol. Then Saturday I started getting back pain. Yesterday my boobs started to hurt and then today the morning sickness kicked in slightly.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ladies, I have a few (probably stupid) questions... 

1. How do I get the cute August banner thing on my signature?

2. How early should I be making an appointment with the doc? I'm going back and forth about hospital or home birth and I have no idea where to start.

3. Has anyone used a midwife in the US? If I choose to find a midwife, would I still see my Ob/Gyn first? 

Sorry but this is my first pregnancy and I'm clueless!


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> Ladies, I have a few (probably stupid) questions...
> 
> 1. How do I get the cute August banner thing on my signature?
> 
> 2. How early should I be making an appointment with the doc? I'm going back and forth about hospital or home birth and I have no idea where to start.
> 
> 3. Has anyone used a midwife in the US? If I choose to find a midwife, would I still see my Ob/Gyn first?
> 
> Sorry but this is my first pregnancy and I'm clueless!

1. August banner is in the front page with instructions how to post :)

2. Depends on your doctors practices. They usually have a time they recommend, but no problem calling and asking or scheduling a booking appointment to confirm pregnancy even if you have to wait a while for an ultrasound. You will need care no matter what kind if birth you prefer. My advice would be to start with your OB and go from there. 

3. No idea on that, sorry. But your OB might be able to refer you/recommend somewhere?


----------



## greats

Waiting for the nurse to call me back to schedule my appt. Actually hoping they don't want to see me until next week bc I'm babysitting all this week. There's no way I can bring 2 toddlers (3 if on Thursday!) to a doctor appointment. :dohh:


----------



## DSemcho

.hopeful.one. said:


> 2. How early should I be making an appointment with the doc? I'm going back and forth about hospital or home birth and I have no idea where to start.
> 
> 3. Has anyone used a midwife in the US? If I choose to find a midwife, would I still see my Ob/Gyn first?
> 
> Sorry but this is my first pregnancy and I'm clueless!

I say calling sooner is the best. Some doctors (I know here on this base at least) are packed and it can take a bit to get in. And this way you can possibly get through you prenatal blood works already. 

I think you may see your OB/GYN initially and then go to the Midwife but I'm not 100% sure - this is my first. I'd suggest going to the OB/GYN and then letting them know you want to go Midwife.

I personally want to do a hospital birth all natural. I'm terrified of an epidural.


----------



## sunshine2014

I called my doctor last week and have an appointment for the 10th. It won't be much though, just a pee test probably to confirm. Then scheduling blood work. We get our first u.s at 8 weeks, then another one at 13 I believe. I'm hoping the monitor me a little closer this time. We'll see!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

DSemcho said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 2. How early should I be making an appointment with the doc? I'm going back and forth about hospital or home birth and I have no idea where to start.
> 
> 3. Has anyone used a midwife in the US? If I choose to find a midwife, would I still see my Ob/Gyn first?
> 
> Sorry but this is my first pregnancy and I'm clueless!
> 
> I say calling sooner is the best. Some doctors (I know here on this base at least) are packed and it can take a bit to get in. And this way you can possibly get through you prenatal blood works already.
> 
> I think you may see your OB/GYN initially and then go to the Midwife but I'm not 100% sure - this is my first. I'd suggest going to the OB/GYN and then letting them know you want to go Midwife.
> 
> I personally want to do a hospital birth all natural. I'm terrified of an epidural.Click to expand...

I hear you on the whole epidural thing. No thank you! I don't even like my mouth numbed at the dentist lol Thanks for the help, I think I'll call my doctor today.


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 2. How early should I be making an appointment with the doc? I'm going back and forth about hospital or home birth and I have no idea where to start.
> 
> 3. Has anyone used a midwife in the US? If I choose to find a midwife, would I still see my Ob/Gyn first?
> 
> Sorry but this is my first pregnancy and I'm clueless!
> 
> I say calling sooner is the best. Some doctors (I know here on this base at least) are packed and it can take a bit to get in. And this way you can possibly get through you prenatal blood works already.
> 
> I think you may see your OB/GYN initially and then go to the Midwife but I'm not 100% sure - this is my first. I'd suggest going to the OB/GYN and then letting them know you want to go Midwife.
> 
> I personally want to do a hospital birth all natural. I'm terrified of an epidural.Click to expand...

I refuse to have an epidural this time. I had a horrible experience with it with my dd. It took the doctor 3x to get it in then it only took on my right side. Was stuck like that for 4 hours until the doctor fixed it and then it was too strong, pushed for 2 hours and it wore off in the end. Not worth my time or money tbh lol


----------



## greats

But I do know a lot of women who had amazing experiences with an epidural.


----------



## KylasBaby

I already want an epidural haha. Like right now. So I really don't feel it come d-day lol

Just did 45 mins on the treadmill! Feel great, but I'm really shaky for some reason....


----------



## DSemcho

My mom had a problem with her epidural with me, it made the fluid from her brain leak out of her spine. And my sister has back problems because she had it with both if her kids.


----------



## Tridda

Hey ladies! May I join? I am also due in August, the 5th :) hoping to make it to my first appt 12/29, and my first ultrasound 1/12 ! Until then just sitting here worrying about my back pain/cramping that I've had since before I got my first BFP :(!


----------



## DSemcho

Is the back pain constant from one side to the other and more in the middle than lower? Or is it just lower and sporadic? Any spotting??

fx'd


----------



## Tridda

My back pain has been in my left lower side for over a week now, almost feels like I pulled something. The first couple days I couldn't bend over without having a lot of pain, it's gotten better but it's still there. The cramping is similar to AF cramps both in front and in my lower back. :/


----------



## KylasBaby

Tridda - welcome and congrats! We are due the 5th as well!


----------



## Tridda

Kyla's- thanks, and congrats to you as well! Hoping for sticky babies for all of us!


----------



## mewolkens

I hate to say it, but I'm glad I'm not the only 'pregnant after a loss' person here. I need someone to share the paranoia with!


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh I'm big time paranoid


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh I'll definitely share the paranoia with you! hahaha...


----------



## DSemcho

I pretty sure a lot of us share the paranoia lol. 

Tridda I hope things work out. I wouldn't worry until there is bleeding :)


----------



## Tridda

Very paranoid here! I Expect things to go wrong almost :/ but that's what having a previous MC will do to ya.


----------



## greats

It's normal to be paranoid after a loss. I was a complete wreck with my pg with dd. I looked back at all the posts I made in first tri and I feel sorry for all the ladies who read through all of my craziness lol you can't help thinking what if and what is this cramping, is this back pain normal? Etc. that's all I did with my last pregnancy and never got to enjoy it. I told myself this time around whatever happens will happen and I'll meet it when it does. In the mean time I'm thoroughly enjoying this pregnancy to the fullest (even the exhaustion lol).


----------



## plerosei

I'm exactly five weeks today and went in for my follow-up bloodwork this morning. Haven't heard back yet, but while I was there, the doctor said, "you know, I want to do an ultrasound on you."

It was totally unexpected and he told me we probably wouldn't see anything, but there it was... MY BUBBLE! :happydance: The doctor said it's a really good sign that the sac is so visible already, as it means my hcg has to be pretty high. It was 204 six days ago and he wants it to be above 1,800 today.

Fingers crossed and lots of prayers lifted. Meanwhile, the mild cramps I was having last week have re-emerged. I'm not having any bleeding and they don't hurt, so I'm hoping it just my uterus expanding. They don't feel anything like my miscarriages did, fortunately.
 



Attached Files:







20141201_094631.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mumanddad

Ouch sneezing hurts so bad, every time I sneeze I feel pulling low down in my stomach


----------



## greats

plerosei said:


> I'm exactly five weeks today and went in for my follow-up bloodwork this morning. Haven't heard back yet, but while I was there, the doctor said, "you know, I want to do an ultrasound on you."
> 
> It was totally unexpected and he told me we probably wouldn't see anything, but there it was... MY BUBBLE! :happydance: The doctor said it's a really good sign that the sac is so visible already, as it means my hcg has to be pretty high. It was 204 six days ago and he wants it to be above 1,800 today.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of prayers lifted. Meanwhile, the mild cramps I was having last week have re-emerged. I'm not having any bleeding and they don't hurt, so I'm hoping it just my uterus expanding. They don't feel anything like my miscarriages did, fortunately.

Beautiful scan!!! How exciting! And cramping is normal! Just your uterus making the baby nice and cozy :thumbup:


----------



## mumanddad

plerosei said:


> I'm exactly five weeks today and went in for my follow-up bloodwork this morning. Haven't heard back yet, but while I was there, the doctor said, "you know, I want to do an ultrasound on you."
> 
> It was totally unexpected and he told me we probably wouldn't see anything, but there it was... MY BUBBLE! :happydance: The doctor said it's a really good sign that the sac is so visible already, as it means my hcg has to be pretty high. It was 204 six days ago and he wants it to be above 1,800 today.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of prayers lifted. Meanwhile, the mild cramps I was having last week have re-emerged. I'm not having any bleeding and they don't hurt, so I'm hoping it just my uterus expanding. They don't feel anything like my miscarriages did, fortunately.

Aww love the scan picture!


----------



## sunshine2014

Love the picture! So exciting And nice that your doctor did that :) congrats!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

As of today I can officially add vomiting to my symptom list! Holy cow I hope it's not like this for long :( And earlier today I had such bad cramps that I would have sworn something was wrong. 

Here's to moms who have put up with this to bring us into the world. This little one will be worth it, please be healthy.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hopefulone how many days/weeks are you? I also got my bfp....hmmm, should I be worried I'm symptomless? Lol.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

plerosei said:


> I'm exactly five weeks today and went in for my follow-up bloodwork this morning. Haven't heard back yet, but while I was there, the doctor said, "you know, I want to do an ultrasound on you."
> 
> It was totally unexpected and he told me we probably wouldn't see anything, but there it was... MY BUBBLE! :happydance: The doctor said it's a really good sign that the sac is so visible already, as it means my hcg has to be pretty high. It was 204 six days ago and he wants it to be above 1,800 today.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of prayers lifted. Meanwhile, the mild cramps I was having last week have re-emerged. I'm not having any bleeding and they don't hurt, so I'm hoping it just my uterus expanding. They don't feel anything like my miscarriages did, fortunately.

Look at that beautiful little sac! Congratulations. I have my fingers crossed for you and for all of us on here.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

sunshine2014 said:


> Hopefulone how many days/weeks are you? I also got my bfp....hmmm, should I be worried I'm symptomless? Lol.

I'm 4w4d today. I've only had a few cramps off and on a sore back up until today. I wouldn't worry about it (or try not to) :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Some women have symptoms starting early, but for a lot of women it takes time for the hormones to build up before the symptoms come.


----------



## sunshine2014

Okay! :) I think I'm 4 weeks today! I'm so excited. It doesn't feel real.


----------



## greats

Finally got a call back from the nurse. I go in tomorrow for bloods and I have my scan scheduled for next Tuesday 12/9 at 11:00am, so excited! Feeling a lil nauseous today, hoping it's a good sign! I'm feeling really guilty about dtd last night. I can't stop shaking the feeling I did something to the babes :(


----------



## jaspie

Awesome scan pic! Your doctor sounds great. 

Today i felt absolutely exhausted at work this afternoon I literally couldn't keep my eyes open, couldn't concentrate, kept forgetting what I was doing halfway through. I've got it again now. Zzzzzz. I retched swallowing my vitamins then again while eating breakfast, lunch and when I was talking to OH after work. It just comes out of nowhere it's really weird! I hope it's not a sign of things to come cos it's too obvious to happen at work often!!

I went to the doctors today! She was fab she's a lovely doctor. She gave me a flu jab and put my info on the computer and then took me to reception to fill out a form to sort the booking appointment with the midwife! The midwife will call me within a week to schedule the first appointment for 8 weeks! And then I got a pregnancy pack with info about screening tests, breastfeeding, a schedule of antenatal appointments and other bits and bobs inc a big maternity record form which I need to fill in certain sections before the midwife appt. We felt really excited after leaving as I didn't expect anything to really happen at this stage!


----------



## Karb

Evening everyone. I was a bit naughty today and told a friend about the pregnancy. It's far to early but I felt I wanted someone to talk to about it. I know it's early days but I'm determined to be positive and enjoy it as much as possible. In my previous two pregnancies I kept it a secret until 12-14 weeks.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Karb said:


> Evening everyone. I was a bit naughty today and told a friend about the pregnancy. It's far to early but I felt I wanted someone to talk to about it. I know it's early days but I'm determined to be positive and enjoy it as much as possible. In my previous two pregnancies I kept it a secret until 12-14 weeks.

I've told a few friends and immediate family; I figure I'll want support no matter how things go :hugs:


----------



## QueenQueso

.hopeful.one. said:


> 2. How early should I be making an appointment with the doc? I'm going back and forth about hospital or home birth and I have no idea where to start.
> 
> 3. Has anyone used a midwife in the US? If I choose to find a midwife, would I still see my Ob/Gyn first?

I'm going back and forth between hospital and home birth too, but for me, its more like home birth or early cesarean. My first pregnancy was frank breech, face up, which was not a position that is very favorable for delivery. I was 10-12 days overdue (they changed my due date twice during the pregnancy...) and there was a low fluid level so we couldn't get him to turn. My second pregnancy, I wanted to vbac, but was unable to find a midwife practicing in my area (the two that I could find, one had retired and the other said I was outside of her coverage area) so I went with the ONLY OBs office that would allow it. They had this arbitrary rule that you were only allowed to go overdue by 1 week, no matter if everything was still healthy or not. They were my only option, so I went with them. They scheduled a cesarean for 8 days overdue, I couldn't get labor to jumpstart and there was no other office to turn to if I refused the cesarean and they got mad and declined to reschedule me. So I feel absolutely forced into the repeat cesarean, even though I had many signs of impending labor. I am 100% positive if they'd have just waited a couple days, it would've happened. So now, having had 2 previous cesareans, neither of which were for serious complications that are likely to happen again, NO doctors office around will even let me carry to term. They want me to do surgery at 39 weeks, no matter my personal history of going almost 2 weeks overdue. So for me, having a baby at 39 weeks is basically the equivalent of having a baby 3 weeks early. The baby may or may not be ready yet.

The doctors office that I'll most likely be making an appointment at likes to see you for the first time at I think 10 weeks, but I've never started a pregnancy with them so I'm not positive. I've spoken to two different midwives who do homebirth in my area and both of them need a copy of my surgical records before we go any further, and I'm having trouble getting the records dept. of the hospital to return my messages.

If you're using a midwife not working directly with a doctors group (many of the ones who deliver in hospitals have an OB group that they work specifically with), then you'll need to find a 'back-up' OB. That can be tricky, depending on your area. I haven't been able to find one so far that accepts my insurance and who is willing to work with someone planning a home birth, many OB's are dead set against it, even for women who have absolutely no risk factors whatsoever. It's really up to you if you want to see an OB or the midwife first. You can make an appointment with one for peace of mind, and then change later if you need to, or you can wait until you find a midwife and see if there are any OB's she could recommend. 

I'll probably call by the end of the week to set up an appointment, I'm coming up on the 6 week mark and would like to have an u/s to confirm a healthy pregnancy by Christmas. But that dr doesn't support home birth or vba2c, so if I go the home birth route, I'll have to switch.

There are sooo many things to think about with home birth that don't apply to a hospital birth, like for example, if you want the Vitamin K shot for your baby at birth. They have it ready to go for you in the hospital, but at home, you have to procure it for yourself. If you're having a boy and you're going to circumcise, they do that at the hospital before discharge. If you're at home, you have to find someone willing to do it (sometimes a pediatrician, sometimes a Jewish Mohel, if I spelled that right). But the plusses are also numerous- Less interventions, more calm environment, delayed cord clamping/cutting which is very good for the baby, soothing water birth, being allowed to move and act however you want during labor, no one rushing you or trying to 'move things along' so they can go home, more postpartum and breastfeeding support at home, etc.

If you haven't already, or you don't have a lot of friends who have done it, try searching facebook for a homebirth group in your area. There are lots of private groups that you could join.

(Sorry for the massively long post, I really did not intend to write sooooo much!! :wacko:)


----------



## plerosei

plerosei said:


> I'm exactly five weeks today and went in for my follow-up bloodwork this morning. Haven't heard back yet, but while I was there, the doctor said, "you know, I want to do an ultrasound on you."
> 
> It was totally unexpected and he told me we probably wouldn't see anything, but there it was... MY BUBBLE! :happydance: The doctor said it's a really good sign that the sac is so visible already, as it means my hcg has to be pretty high. It was 204 six days ago and he wants it to be above 1,800 today.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of prayers lifted. Meanwhile, the mild cramps I was having last week have re-emerged. I'm not having any bleeding and they don't hurt, so I'm hoping it just my uterus expanding. They don't feel anything like my miscarriages did, fortunately.

I'm sure I'll calm down, but for now, I'm just so excited! I'm glad that we're all in this together, especially since I'm not telling anyone about the pregnancy yet and am bursting at the seams with the news.

I got a call back from my doctor's office and the beta is 2,804 (doctor said minimum he wanted to see would be 1,800) and progesterone is 30.

Does anyone know what it means for my beta to be at that level? I'm around 21DPO.


----------



## QueenQueso

Quick question, everyone seems to be having blood work. What for exactly?

I've never had blood work early in pregnancy, this is my third baby. I can really only for-sure remember them taking blood at the gestational diabetes test, and that's not for months yet.


----------



## mumanddad

Karb said:


> Evening everyone. I was a bit naughty today and told a friend about the pregnancy. It's far to early but I felt I wanted someone to talk to about it. I know it's early days but I'm determined to be positive and enjoy it as much as possible. In my previous two pregnancies I kept it a secret until 12-14 weeks.

I have told a friend too hehe.

The reason I told my friend was because we went to see a physic 2 weeks ago and she said I would have a baby girl next year. And that the month April was jumping out at her. Well April will be when we find out the sex so she was spot on with the baby next year haha


----------



## mumanddad

QueenQueso said:


> Quick question, everyone seems to be having blood work. What for exactly?
> 
> I've never had blood work early in pregnancy, this is my third baby. I can really only for-sure remember them taking blood at the gestational diabetes test, and that's not for months yet.

In the uk we get blood drawn at the booking in appointment, it's basically checking for blood group, hiv, see if your immune to rubella ect. 

We don't get the hcg checked Unless you have had reoccurring mc x


----------



## plerosei

QueenQueso said:


> Quick question, everyone seems to be having blood work. What for exactly?
> 
> I've never had blood work early in pregnancy, this is my third baby. I can really only for-sure remember them taking blood at the gestational diabetes test, and that's not for months yet.

I'm having bloodwork and ultrasounds, because my pregnancy is the result of an IUI and I'm turning 36 this month. So, they're monitoring me closely. I'll get bloodwork twice a week from here on out at least for the first trimester.


----------



## jacksonl8805

mumanddad said:


> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, everyone seems to be having blood work. What for exactly?
> 
> I've never had blood work early in pregnancy, this is my third baby. I can really only for-sure remember them taking blood at the gestational diabetes test, and that's not for months yet.
> 
> In the uk we get blood drawn at the booking in appointment, it's basically checking for blood group, hiv, see if your immune to rubella ect.
> 
> We don't get the hcg checked Unless you have had reoccurring mc xClick to expand...

I've had hcg counts this far because we have had so many chemicals and were seeing a fertility specialist. Since it took us so long to conceive, she let me do blood draws at the beginning to ease my mind. Then I started spotting so I had more done to make sure my numbers were still rising. I'm on progesterone and if the numbers weren't rising I would need to discontinue.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Queen Queso, thank you for the long post! It was very helpful. I have a lot to think about these next few weeks. 

I'm really leaning towards a homebirth right now but I'm sure that'll change a few more times before the final decision.


----------



## Wifey1013

:xmas3:

Hi everyone! I got my :bfp: this morning! EDD is August 16 :happydance:

This is my third. I have a DS 4 1/2, and a DD 18 months.

I am very early, 3 weeks 2 days. Hoping for a sticky bean and of course a happy and healthy 9 months to everyone! 

When is everyone announcing? I'd like to do a Christmas announcement. I know it's early but I'm so excited!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Wifey1013 said:


> :xmas3:
> 
> Hi everyone! I got my :bfp: this morning! EDD is August 16 :happydance:
> 
> This is my third. I have a DS 4 1/2, and a DD 18 months.
> 
> I am very early, 3 weeks 2 days. Hoping for a sticky bean and of course a happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!
> 
> When is everyone announcing? I'd like to do a Christmas announcement. I know it's early but I'm so excited!

Day one of finding out my hubby and I agreed not to tell anyone until after the new year BUT today (day 3) I finally convinced him to tell our parents and siblings on Christmas! Everyone else will find out later on. No idea exactly what we're doing just yet, there's a lot of cute ideas on pinterest.


----------



## Wifey1013

Hopeful-I found some really cute ideas on Pinterest too! I always do a year end video of pictures throughout the year for Christmas. My plan is to have the very last photo be our announcement :happydance:

Today is day 1 of really knowing. Still hasn't quite hit me :haha:


----------



## QueenQueso

Wifey1013 said:


> Hopeful-I found some really cute ideas on Pinterest too! I always do a year end videe of pictures throughout the year for Christmas. My plan is to have the very last photo be our announcement :happydance:
> 
> Today is day 1 of really knowing. Still hasn't quite hit me :haha:

That's a really cute idea!

We've told a few very close friends, and his dad whom he is very close to, but everyone else will hear roughly mid-January.


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats Wifey!


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh my goodness, I can't keep up with everyone in here. So much excitement!! :happydance:

I called my Dr this morning, but she's away this week. Due to work I can only really go for an appointment on Saturday morning, so got my appointment for then. I'm not sure if I'll need to go for blood tests etc, but I guess if it has to be done, so be it. I am really just going to get my referral to my wonderful Obs that I had with #1 so I can try and schedule my first appointment when I'm on leave around Christmas. 

We will tell most family around Christmas. It will be very obvious when I'm not eating certain foods and enjoying a few drinks around Christmas so I will have to tell them. Will hold off telling other people (except for a few close friends) until closer to 10 - 12 weeks. 

About epidurals - I am walking in backwards ready for one straight up this time! :DLOL! I had one last time due to high BP issues (my Obs ordered it). I did labour for several hours without one, but am so getting one earlier this time. 

I POAS for the last time this morning (I think - may do more lol) I did my Clearblue Digi, came up with 1-2 weeks, which is where I thought I was. So that's great. Last pregnancy I think I only did 4 tests, this time I've done 9! :blush:


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats to the new mamas. I'm so excited as well. I just want to skip ahead to second trimester though. We don't plan to tell until the end of jan, or perhaps once we find out the gender. I just want to make it to second trimester now lol. :)


----------



## DSemcho

Yay for the new BFP!


They are doing my blood work early because of my past mc's. But I think this one is gonna make it. I wish my back would stop hurting though!!


----------



## greats

I actually wish my back would ache more bc everyone keeps posting that symptom! Mine ached for the 3 days after my bfp and that's about it.


----------



## DSemcho

Lol. Mine started hurting Saturday.


----------



## techheather

I do have some achy back. Sciatic area. Heartburn bad. But I quit taking my nexium as I was unsure. I called and I am taking it now. Otherwise I'd be a dragon. Flaming air. Lol. And I also noticed I seem to be losing more hair when I wash it and brush it. Anybody else?


----------



## greats

I'm always losing my hair but that's bc I have a hypothyroid.


----------



## DSemcho

I don't think I've noticed more hair loss than normal. But I also haven't been paying attention to it - which now I will lol.

Anyone taking extra steps with prepping for baby and have names picked out or starting your registry? Just want to make sure I'm not the only crazy one here (we've had names picked out since the first pregnancy back in 2011).


----------



## techheather

I have plans to empty spare room during early stages. And organize. But that needs done anyways. And name. I have one that I picked out before for a girl. No boy name yet. Not that far. And registry. I'm a last minute kind of girl so probably way down the road lol.


----------



## Poppiebug

techheather said:


> I do have some achy back. Sciatic area. Heartburn bad. But I quit taking my nexium as I was unsure. I called and I am taking it now. Otherwise I'd be a dragon. Flaming air. Lol. And I also noticed I seem to be losing more hair when I wash it and brush it. Anybody else?

Ooh are you allowed to take Nexium when pregnant? I was always told I couldn't. I have chronic heartburn (always have) but told I was to take Zantac instead. No where near as good!

I always had less hair loss when pregnant, then it all fell out (well not all, but lots) when I had DS.




DSemcho said:


> Anyone taking extra steps with prepping for baby and have names picked out or starting your registry? Just want to make sure I'm not the only crazy one here (we've had names picked out since the first pregnancy back in 2011).

I have had a girls name picked out for a long time, and I have a boys name, just not 100% on the second name at this point.


----------



## techheather

Poppiebug said:


> [
> 
> Ooh are you allowed to take Nexium when pregnant? I was always told I couldn't. I have chronic heartburn (always have) but told I was to take Zantac instead. No where near as good!
> 
> I always had less hair loss when pregnant, then it all fell out (well not all, but lots) when I had DS.

Well I think it's ok. Been debated here. At one time on said shouldn't take it. I googled as someone else said it ok. So. I read stuff about nexium that said it could or couldn't. But if I was taking it so many months before conception it there anyways. So I teied Zantac. And well chronic sufferers know that's a joke. I take Zantac on top of nexium at times. So I had acid in my throat and mouth day one on Zantac. Called on office left a message They called back to to say. Yes it is a class b drug. So it's fine. Class a best choice if can. Well Zantac is class b as well. Sooo. I'm taking it. I feel guilty but even thinking about food gives me heartburn when I'm without nexium. 

Sorry this is loooong. Lol


----------



## DSemcho

techheather said:


> I have plans to empty spare room during early stages. And organize. But that needs done anyways. And name. I have one that I picked out before for a girl. No boy name yet. Not that far. And registry. I'm a last minute kind of girl so probably way down the road lol.

I'm a planner lol. I would be cleaning out our spare room and organizing it already - but we PCS (move) back to the states in April anyways lol. So no point until the movers pack it.




Poppiebug said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Anyone taking extra steps with prepping for baby and have names picked out or starting your registry? Just want to make sure I'm not the only crazy one here (we've had names picked out since the first pregnancy back in 2011).
> 
> I have had a girls name picked out for a long time, and I have a boys name, just not 100% on the second name at this point.Click to expand...

We have our first and middle name for a girl picked out, and just the first name for the boy. 

Girl: Madelynne Noelle Semcho
Boy: Nicholas ______ Semcho 

For the boy I want a middle name with an E so his initials will be NES like the original Nintendo Entertainment System. My husband picked Nicholas because all the Nicholas' he knows are very intelligent and do good for themselves. And I got Madelynne from Interview With The Vampire (book), it's an altered version of the name though. 

I admit I did start on my registry, but just things that are definitely for either boy or girl (baby gates, humidifier, etc).


----------



## Poppiebug

techheather said:


> Poppiebug said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Ooh are you allowed to take Nexium when pregnant? I was always told I couldn't. I have chronic heartburn (always have) but told I was to take Zantac instead. No where near as good!
> 
> I always had less hair loss when pregnant, then it all fell out (well not all, but lots) when I had DS.
> 
> Well I think it's ok. Been debated here. At one time on said shouldn't take it. I googled as someone else said it ok. So. I read stuff about nexium that said it could or couldn't. But if I was taking it so many months before conception it there anyways. So I teied Zantac. And well chronic sufferers know that's a joke. I take Zantac on top of nexium at times. So I had acid in my throat and mouth day one on Zantac. Called on office left a message They called back to to say. Yes it is a class b drug. So it's fine. Class a best choice if can. Well Zantac is class b as well. Sooo. I'm taking it. I feel guilty but even thinking about food gives me heartburn when I'm without nexium.
> 
> Sorry this is loooong. LolClick to expand...

Oh I am so going to ask my Obs about it then! Yay!


----------



## techheather

Let me know what your Ob says too. I'm weary of it. But if you look up class a b drugs it's there listed. Why would one be worse than the other right?


----------



## Love4you

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Got my BFP on Sunday and EDD is August 9th. My sons bday is Aug 3rd so I'm hoping the baby chooses their arrival date carefully!!


----------



## DSemcho

Ugh I still can't believe I'm pregnant 

I took a digi yesterday afternoon just to see it again lol


----------



## mumanddad

Yay congratulations to the new Bfp's

I'm a little worried today I did another test and it hasn't progressed :(


----------



## DSemcho

When was the last test you took? Or is it possible that the test reached it's maximum darkness?


----------



## techheather

Don't stress yourself too much. I over tested and over reacted. I believe I had a dud test , weak urine, or my hormones max in the evening time. Maybe try holding and doing it different times. I wanted to see darkening too, but it made me insane.


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats wifey and love4you

Yes when did you take the last test? 

I found this on a website I wonder when mine will show a 2-3 hopefully. 

I have cramp on and off backache and feeling really icky on and off. 

Online one :
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantingagirl

Mine yesterday:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DSemcho

Any of ya'll take an OPK for giggles? I did.. It was dark lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Try not to stress too much - from having a mc in the summer, I know that it takes forever for the hormone to leave your body. So I don't think you'd be able to take a test and base that on the faintness. Like mentioned, it could be the time of day, weak test, etc. I would wait a few days and take another one. Or go get blood work done, they'll be able to give you a better idea. 

So, hubby is a dr and I've been taking tests every day! He told me not to stress, a line is a line is a line. Once the test picks up the hormone, you're good as gold to assume you're pregnant. With that, I've been trying not to stress too much because they're not as dark as last time. :) haha


----------



## KylasBaby

Love4you said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Got my BFP on Sunday and EDD is August 9th. My sons bday is Aug 3rd so I'm hoping the baby chooses their arrival date carefully!!

Congrats! H&h 9 months!



DSemcho said:


> Ugh I still can't believe I'm pregnant
> 
> I took a digi yesterday afternoon just to see it again lol

I'm still testing...shhhh don't tell lol. Took my last FRER this AM and the test line is DEFINITELY darker than the control. In fact, it hadn't even finished sucking up the urine to get to the control line when the test line was already darkening. Defrost positive haha. One more test left. A CB digital which I'll take tomorrow am when I will be 5 weeks! Should see 3+ then. 



mumanddad said:


> Yay congratulations to the new Bfp's
> 
> I'm a little worried today I did another test and it hasn't progressed :(

It can take 24-72 hours for hcg levels to double. And it can vary depending on how diluted the urine is, what time of day it is. I always tested better at night. I could be holding it 2hrs at night and the lines would be better than FMU held for 8+ hours. I'm sure everything is fine. Try not to stress. 

AFM - my back is killing me today. As are my boobs, but that's nothing new. I already want to go back to bed, but when the time comes for me to actually go to sleep I can't to save my life. And I'm up at least once during the night. Not for any reason. I just wake up and can't get back to sleep. Hoping my OB calls me back today. If not I'm calling tomorrow. Granted I did email on Thanksgiving so I'm giving them some extra time to get back to me as I'm not sure if they were open the end of last week. 

We have names picked out. Baby will have my last name until we get married then we will change it from mine (M) to hers (G). So right now I'm calling it Baby MG lol

Makenna Grace M...
Parker Own M....


----------



## mumanddad

DSemcho said:


> When was the last test you took? Or is it possible that the test reached it's maximum darkness?

I took one Sunday. I realise why it wasn't so dark now a little bit of pee ended up on the window. But it's dried now and fine 

no more testing for me now haha xx


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I took one this morning (number 15) and the line was twice as dark as the control line. I said WOW!
I still have one left for tomorrow. I can probably stop at 16, right?


----------



## Ahughes

According to my OVIA app, I am due on or around August 12!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ahughes said:


> According to my OVIA app, I am due on or around August 12!! :happydance:

:hi: 

Nice to see you over


----------



## wantingagirl

I have 5 frers and 2 digis left trying to be logical :haha:

I think testing every day has to stop as doubt will see much then??? :shrug:


----------



## KylasBaby

Ahughes said:


> According to my OVIA app, I am due on or around August 12!! :happydance:

Congrats!



wantingagirl said:


> I have 5 frers and 2 digis left trying to be logical :haha:
> 
> I think testing every day has to stop as doubt will see much then??? :shrug:

That's what I did. It made me feel better. I could definitely tell a difference, but it wasn't that big and OH couldn't tell. But I had a LOT of tests. Probably best to wait and only test every 2-3 days if you want to see a good improvement.


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> I took one this morning (number 15) and the line was twice as dark as the control line. I said WOW!
> I still have one left for tomorrow. I can probably stop at 16, right?

Probably haha. I'm stopping at 5 weeks which will be tomorrow. One last test tomorrow morning to see that 3+ on the bc digital then I'm done.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

DSemcho said:


> I don't think I've noticed more hair loss than normal. But I also haven't been paying attention to it - which now I will lol.
> 
> Anyone taking extra steps with prepping for baby and have names picked out or starting your registry? Just want to make sure I'm not the only crazy one here (we've had names picked out since the first pregnancy back in 2011).


I have had my names picked out for a long time!:

Boy- Raiden Anthony
Girl- Eversyn Lee 

The middle names are our parents. Anthony being his dad's and Lee being my moms :) 

I'll also be moving in April so no sence doing anything there but I do have a stash of diapers and wipes. I'm a couponers so I started when I got off bcp 3 months ago. All the wipes (about 15 packs now) were free so I couldn't resist and the diapers (about 4 packs now) came out to under $3/pack!

I thought I was on the last page when I posted this... Oops!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

KylasBaby said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> I took one this morning (number 15) and the line was twice as dark as the control line. I said WOW!
> I still have one left for tomorrow. I can probably stop at 16, right?
> 
> Probably haha. I'm stopping at 5 weeks which will be tomorrow. One last test tomorrow morning to see that 3+ on the bc digital then I'm done.Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I've taken one every morning since I found out. They were almost all different brands so I didn't see line progression which kinda worries me but I have one digi left for tomorrow.


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> I took one this morning (number 15) and the line was twice as dark as the control line. I said WOW!
> I still have one left for tomorrow. I can probably stop at 16, right?
> 
> Probably haha. I'm stopping at 5 weeks which will be tomorrow. One last test tomorrow morning to see that 3+ on the bc digital then I'm done.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I've taken one every morning since I found out. They were almost all different brands so I didn't see line progression which kinda worries me but I have one digi left for tomorrow.Click to expand...

That's the trouble with different brands. Different sensitivities and whatnot. That's why I used the same brand for my daily tests and the FRER for my every other day tests. Makes you worry less when they are the same brand. I'm sure everything is fine, but with different brands different lines are to be expected. I still have many of my daily tests left, but the test and control lines were equally dark so I stopped. I was making myself nuts lol. 5 weeks tomorrow I feel that's a good place to stop.

I've stopped charting too. Was making me cuocuo. And since I took my temp an hour to your and a half before I got up every am (had to adjust the time for the time change) I can sleep longer without doing it. And more sleep is always good :)


----------



## greats

I stopped testing on Nov. 28 when the test line was darker than the control. 

These pregnancy symptoms are driving me mad. Some days they're really intense and other days, like today, they're barely there. My boobs still hurt but that's my only symptom for today. No cramping, no back ache, etc. I want my symptoms so I have reassurance! 1 week till my scan. This is going to be the longest week of my life!


----------



## mumanddad

We have no names picked out because I want something unusual.

I have logan and corbyn so need something to go with them xx


----------



## Wifey1013

Congrats Love4you!! 

I tested again this morning the line is darker than yesterdays, almost the same as the control. I am done testing. I think I'll continue to temp for the next week and then stop. 

So far my biggest symptoms have been breathlessness, hot flashes, backache, veiny breasts, and tender nipples. 

We have no names picked out yet but I am always thinking about names I like. We are going to be team yellow this time! We already have a DD & DS, so I thought it would be fun to have a surprise :yellow: Anyone else doing team yellow?

H&H 9 months to everyone :xmas12:


----------



## greats

Wifey1013 said:


> Congrats Love4you!!
> 
> I tested again this morning the line is darker than yesterdays, almost the same as the control. I am done testing. I think I'll continue to temp for the next week and then stop.
> 
> So far my biggest symptoms have been breathlessness, hot flashes, backache, veiny breasts, and tender nipples.
> 
> We have no names picked out yet but I am always thinking about names I like. We are going to be team yellow this time! We already have a DD & DS, so I thought it would be fun to have a surprise :yellow: Anyone else doing team yellow?
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone :xmas12:

My dh said he is going to find out but keep it from me. Rude! Lol I want to do team yellow but I'm so nosy and impatient there's no way I can last haha


----------



## KylasBaby

No team yellow here. I'm scheduling a private ultrasound at 15 weeks to find out. That's the earliest they do it. I want to know ASAP.


----------



## Wifey1013

LOL greats & Kylasbaby!! My SIL is a sonographer so I found out at 15 weeks with my 1st two. This is going to be soooo hard for me as I am a major planner :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

I agree with finding out asap. I said I didn't want to, but I've changed my mind. I'm thinking of going over to the states to get it done because they do it a lot sooner than Canada! Even if I have to pay for it lol


----------



## greats

Wifey1013 said:


> LOL greats & Kylasbaby!! My SIL is a sonographer so I found out at 15 weeks with my 1st two. This is going to be soooo hard for me as I am a major planner :haha:

See that's my problem, I have to plan everything! Good luck haha


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> LOL greats & Kylasbaby!! My SIL is a sonographer so I found out at 15 weeks with my 1st two. This is going to be soooo hard for me as I am a major planner :haha:
> 
> See that's my problem, I have to plan everything! Good luck hahaClick to expand...

Me too. I'm a planner. I'd be all for it if I had two sets of everything like bedding and clothes, etc and then could just return one set lol. I feel like it would also help me to bond with the baby more.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm a planner too. I thought I could wait it out, as it really would be the biggest surprise of life. But, I've been shopping for outfits since my first pregnancy and it really is tough to find cute white ones. They are all pink or blue. So, for that reason...and for my impatientness, I'm going to find out! Does anyone know how much it is in the states to get a private scan?


----------



## Karb

I can't decide whether to find out the sex. We didn't with my first but did with my second. I love the idea of a surprise but I'm so impatient.

Reassured that conception indicator test moved from 1-2 last week to 2-3 today, one more left for next week. Wishing the weeks away.


----------



## DSemcho

There is a theory you can tell gender at first u/s by which side the sac implanted on!! Let me know and we can see if it's right!!


----------



## DSemcho

Also am I overly paranoid... Or does 2 Dec line look a lighter than 1 Dec? 

I admit, I did take 1 Dec in the am with FMU and 2 Dec was this afternoon...


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/2a0de7bd-4e5c-4148-adc3-a6b2f5e2ceb3_zpsce9ed9ed.jpg


----------



## .hopeful.one.

DSemcho said:


> There is a theory you can tell gender at first u/s by which side the sac implanted on!! Let me know and we can see if it's right!!

I'm an us tech and I promise I've seen it be wrong a lot. Don't bet on it or anything :)


----------



## Wifey1013

DSemcho said:


> Also am I overly paranoid... Or does 2 Dec line look a lighter than 1 Dec?
> 
> I admit, I did take 1 Dec in the am with FMU and 2 Dec was this afternoon...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/2a0de7bd-4e5c-4148-adc3-a6b2f5e2ceb3_zpsce9ed9ed.jpg

It does look a tad lighter, but fmu vs afternoon would make a difference. It's still darker than the control so I'd guess you're just fine! I don't think it will get any darker. :hugs:


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> Also am I overly paranoid... Or does 2 Dec line look a lighter than 1 Dec?
> 
> I admit, I did take 1 Dec in the am with FMU and 2 Dec was this afternoon...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/2a0de7bd-4e5c-4148-adc3-a6b2f5e2ceb3_zpsce9ed9ed.jpg

I try not to compare the test lines but to compare the control lines. Dec 2 control line looks more faded than dec 1 which is good!


----------



## Poppiebug

Ahughes said:


> According to my OVIA app, I am due on or around August 12!! :happydance:

YAY! Me too!! :) :happydance:

August 13 is my brother's brithday and I have a nephew whose birthday is on the 6th August. My FIL is the 16th August. So it's a busy month (about to get busier! My 1st baby was 2 weeks early though, I was induced due to bp so who knows.

As for gender, I am definitely finding out, I need to be prepared. They have a test called Non-invasive Pregnancy Screening Test (NIPS) which costs a bit, but it's just a blood test you have around 8 - 10 weeks (I think?) and it screens for lots of different things as well as downs, but it also gives you the gender to like 99% accuracy. So I have been saving up to have that done.


----------



## ace28

We're finding out but we're going to do a gender reveal party. Wifey's idea (UGH). We're going to go to a private ultrasound and have them write down the gender and put it in an envelope, then give it to a baker and have them bake us a cake that is either pink or blue. We'll throw a party and then when we go to cut into the cake- waLA. Baby boy or baby girl revealed!

It will be about a week between the ultrasound and the party... that week is going to kill me. :haha:

Also, the private ultrasounds I have looked into run about $80 in the states. For those wondering. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I wanted to do a gender reveal, but I want a girl so badly I will probably cry if it turns out to be a boy. I know I will love it either way, but I really want a girl. So we are finding out at the private ultrasound and doing a gender reveal for our family. Might pretend we don't know though haha


----------



## ace28

KylasBaby said:


> I wanted to do a gender reveal, but I want a girl so badly I will probably cry if it turns out to be a boy. I know I will love it either way, but I really want a girl. So we are finding out at the private ultrasound and doing a gender reveal for our family. Might pretend we don't know though haha

That was us last pregnancy. Wifey wanted a boy so badly- and got it. I didn't (and still don't) care!

I will say, I hope you get your girl, but if you get a boy it will be ooooookay. Promise! :) Even for someone who doesn't have experience with boys... little boys are adorable and they grow on you. :hugs:


----------



## Wifey1013

Update my edd to August 13- according to Fertility Friend.

I always wanted to do a gender reveal party. That sounds sounds awesome Ace!

KaylasBaby I totally understand, I was like that with my 2nd. I wanted a girl so badly, I got her so I am happy to wait this time around for our little tie breaker. Ace is right, even if you are initially upset you will still be thrilled! My DS is my snuggle buddy, and boy he is the best!


----------



## KylasBaby

ace28 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a gender reveal, but I want a girl so badly I will probably cry if it turns out to be a boy. I know I will love it either way, but I really want a girl. So we are finding out at the private ultrasound and doing a gender reveal for our family. Might pretend we don't know though haha
> 
> That was us last pregnancy. Wifey wanted a boy so badly- and got it. I didn't (and still don't) care!
> 
> I will say, I hope you get your girl, but if you get a boy it will be ooooookay. Promise! :) Even for someone who doesn't have experience with boys... little boys are adorable and they grow on you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I know it will be. I will be disappointed at first, but I'll get over it. Healthy but is most important. Last family I watched had a little boy and he was the best baby/toddler ever! I loved him so much. The GF and I both feel this is a girl. For some reason our donor looks like he makes girls...:haha: But I will love it whatever it turns out to be.



Wifey1013 said:


> Update my edd to August 13- according to Fertility Friend.
> 
> I always wanted to do a gender reveal party. That sounds sounds awesome Ace!
> 
> KaylasBaby I totally understand, I was like that with my 2nd. I wanted a girl so badly, I got her so I am happy to wait this time around for our little tie breaker. Ace is right, even if you are initially upset you will still be thrilled! My DS is my snuggle buddy, and boy he is the best!

Will update the front page for you :thumbup:

I know I will be happy with a healthy baby. I'll just be disappointed at first. I feel that's only natural and many women are when they don't get what they want. But we get over it and love our babies!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

So I got the results of my first blood test today. HCG is at 2450. Doctor was out today but he will call tomorrow and tell me if he wants me to repeat the test and/or go get my ultrasound.

Oh gender talk! DH and I thinking we will have a girl. I will be happy no matter what if the baby is healthy! But I think it would be wonderful to see my uber masculine husband at a tea party. :haha:


----------



## Wifey1013

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> So I got the results of my first blood test today. HCG is at 2450. Doctor was out today but he will call tomorrow and tell me if he wants me to repeat the test and/or go get my ultrasound.
> 
> Oh gender talk! DH and I thinking we will have a girl. I will be happy no matter what if the baby is healthy! But I think it would be wonderful to see my uber masculine husband at a tea party. :haha:

LOL! That does sound pretty fun!



KylasBaby said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a gender reveal, but I want a girl so badly I will probably cry if it turns out to be a boy. I know I will love it either way, but I really want a girl. So we are finding out at the private ultrasound and doing a gender reveal for our family. Might pretend we don't know though haha
> 
> That was us last pregnancy. Wifey wanted a boy so badly- and got it. I didn't (and still don't) care!
> 
> I will say, I hope you get your girl, but if you get a boy it will be ooooookay. Promise! :) Even for someone who doesn't have experience with boys... little boys are adorable and they grow on you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know it will be. I will be disappointed at first, but I'll get over it. Healthy but is most important. Last family I watched had a little boy and he was the best baby/toddler ever! I loved him so much. The GF and I both feel this is a girl. For some reason our donor looks like he makes girls...:haha: But I will love it whatever it turns out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> Update my edd to August 13- according to Fertility Friend.
> 
> I always wanted to do a gender reveal party. That sounds sounds awesome Ace!
> 
> KaylasBaby I totally understand, I was like that with my 2nd. I wanted a girl so badly, I got her so I am happy to wait this time around for our little tie breaker. Ace is right, even if you are initially upset you will still be thrilled! My DS is my snuggle buddy, and boy he is the best!Click to expand...
> 
> Will update the front page for you :thumbup:
> 
> I know I will be happy with a healthy baby. I'll just be disappointed at first. I feel that's only natural and many women are when they don't get what they want. But we get over it and love our babies!Click to expand...

Thank you!

I totally understand :hugs: I really hope you get your wish :pink:


----------



## KylasBaby

Pink dust all around! Or all around me at least haha. Anyone who wants some can come share :)


----------



## Wifey1013

I don't know which I would prefer. I thought I wanted another boy so that my lil girl remains the princess...but I still have all of her clothes and have none of my son's left :rofl:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I want a girl but my hubby wants a boy. Everyone in my family has boys so a girl would be a nice change :) fingers crossed for a healthy baby no matter the gender though.


----------



## Rees

Hi, poking toe in :)

I'm Leigh aka Rees, already have a 5 year old girl and a nearly 3 year old boy. #3 has been a bit of a shock and a surprise! Initially diagnosed with a bowel infection turned out to be baby!!

Tentatively due 6th August but my dates always get pushed back anyway. Had an early scan today due to the pain I've been in and have seen the gestational sac, more bloods being done on Thursday and then another scan next week to hopefully spy the yolk :)

*waves to everyone* hi!!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

I really want a girl as well. Chinese calendar predicts girl for us and we tried a bit of gender swaying when TTC. I have everything crossed for a girl, but if it's another boy, that'll be ok too. Another reason for finding out so early with me as well.


----------



## Tridda

We're definitely hoping on a little boy. I hate to say the word disappointed when it comes to my future child, but reallyyy want to buy blue stuff. We will be happy with a healthy baby no matter what tho, I know I'll fall in love instantly either way :)


----------



## greats

We want a boy soooooo bad bc we already have our girl. But Chinese gender says girl so I bet you anything it's a girl lol


----------



## greats

Does anyone else have sore ab muscles? Mine are tender to the touch all over my stomach and sides. It feels like I've done some ab exercises. Never had this with my dd. So weird!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Does anyone else have sore ab muscles? Mine are tender to the touch all over my stomach and sides. It feels like I've done some ab exercises. Never had this with my dd. So weird!

I did at just a few days dpo lol. Like I'd over done an an workout. But not lately. I read it's common though.

My lower back is killing me today. Granted I've always had back issues - pinched nerve, herniated disk, sciatica (all brought on by my years of horseback riding) but they haven't bothered me for a while. But lately they suck.


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have sore ab muscles? Mine are tender to the touch all over my stomach and sides. It feels like I've done some ab exercises. Never had this with my dd. So weird!
> 
> I did at just a few days dpo lol. Like I'd over done an an workout. But not lately. I read it's common though.
> 
> My lower back is killing me today. Granted I've always had back issues - pinched nerve, herniated disk, sciatica (all brought on by my years of horseback riding) but they haven't bothered me for a while. But lately they suck.Click to expand...

This pregnancy is so different than my last, I'm not used to it! Lol

How's your strep?


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have sore ab muscles? Mine are tender to the touch all over my stomach and sides. It feels like I've done some ab exercises. Never had this with my dd. So weird!
> 
> I did at just a few days dpo lol. Like I'd over done an an workout. But not lately. I read it's common though.
> 
> My lower back is killing me today. Granted I've always had back issues - pinched nerve, herniated disk, sciatica (all brought on by my years of horseback riding) but they haven't bothered me for a while. But lately they suck.Click to expand...
> 
> This pregnancy is so different than my last, I'm not used to it! Lol
> 
> How's your strep?Click to expand...

Much better! I was surprised I had strep ontop of this sinus infection. I thought the sore throat was from all the coughing. The boys I nanny gave me strep back in May and I couldn't lift my head I was so sick. So I didn't think I had it, but the Dr did a test just in case. Good thing. But I can breathe now and am almost all cleared up. So glad I went in and got medicine. Feeling much better!


----------



## Ashley25

Can I join? :)

I'm due August 9th with my first. I am so so excited and praying everything goes well.
We have been trying since September, so not very long. I started taking vitamin b-50 complex this last cycle to fix a short LP and boom BFP!..

My husband and I are both 29 and hoping for a girl!


----------



## KylasBaby

Ashley25 said:


> Can I join? :)
> 
> I'm due August 9th with my first. I am so so excited and praying everything goes well.
> We have been trying since September, so not very long. I started taking vitamin b-50 complex this last cycle to fix a short LP and boom BFP!..
> 
> My husband and I are both 29 and hoping for a girl!

Congrats! I'll add you to the front. I'll save you some of my pink dust ;)


----------



## Wifey1013

greats said:


> Does anyone else have sore ab muscles? Mine are tender to the touch all over my stomach and sides. It feels like I've done some ab exercises. Never had this with my dd. So weird!

Yes, my abs are quite sore. I didn't have that with either pregnancy either. My knees are killing me too, I don't have knee problems so this is new in the last 2 days. Maybe relaxin kicking in and loosening everything?


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhh I'm in the girl train. I would absolutely LOVE a little princess. But I know boys are fun for sure so I know I'll be happy either way. Love the comment about the tea party lol, so agree. 

We should all make predictions and add it to the first page beside our EDD, that'd be neat to see who is right lol. 

Sorry you have strep kylasgirl. Hope you're feeling better and on the up. Have you been able to take the time off? How is everyone doing with work? I work from home so I think I'll enjoy the days of morning sickness in a month or so. Last time I didn't work from home, and I was literally falling asleep at the desk. 

AFM still no symptoms lol. Nothing. Not even sore boobs. Am I actually pregnant? :S I will say that last time I had a super rough time with ms. It was ALL day mom stop for 8 weeks. Horrible. I would just cry by 8pm every night. Even those magic pregnancy pills didn't help. My doctor said it's possible it was that bad because of the mc, and since it was a missed mc. So hopeful for this time around in more way than one :)


----------



## Wifey1013

sunshine2014 said:


> Ohhhh I'm in the girl train. I would absolutely LOVE a little princess. But I know boys are fun for sure so I know I'll be happy either way. Love the comment about the tea party lol, so agree.
> 
> We should all make predictions and add it to the first page beside our EDD, that'd be neat to see who is right lol.
> 
> Sorry you have strep kylasgirl. Hope you're feeling better and on the up. Have you been able to take the time off? How is everyone doing with work? I work from home so I think I'll enjoy the days of morning sickness in a month or so. Last time I didn't work from home, and I was literally falling asleep at the desk.
> 
> AFM still no symptoms lol. Nothing. Not even sore boobs. Am I actually pregnant? :S I will say that last time I had a super rough time with ms. It was ALL day mom stop for 8 weeks. Horrible. I would just cry by 8pm every night. Even those magic pregnancy pills didn't help. My doctor said it's possible it was that bad because of the mc, and since it was a missed mc. So hopeful for this time around in more way than one :)

Love the prediction idea! I am guessing....BOY for me :haha:

Fingers crossed it's a breezy 1st trimester for you with no morning sickness! I am a full time SAHM / part time WAHM. I watch a family's 3 kids in my home 2-3 days a week. I am waiting for the exhaustion to hit me. I had it so bad last pregnancy. 

I hired my Midwife today! Filled out all necessary paperwork and I am so thrilled!! This makes it very real!! I'll be seeing her the end of January around 11/12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Pinkee

I'm hanging in there too, not sore abs, But my boobs are killing me!
I've still been majorly tired and starting to have food aversions .

Dh and I both are on board for boy or girl, not particularly set on either at the moment.


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> Ohhhh I'm in the girl train. I would absolutely LOVE a little princess. But I know boys are fun for sure so I know I'll be happy either way. Love the comment about the tea party lol, so agree.
> 
> We should all make predictions and add it to the first page beside our EDD, that'd be neat to see who is right lol.
> 
> Sorry you have strep kylasgirl. Hope you're feeling better and on the up. Have you been able to take the time off? How is everyone doing with work? I work from home so I think I'll enjoy the days of morning sickness in a month or so. Last time I didn't work from home, and I was literally falling asleep at the desk.
> 
> AFM still no symptoms lol. Nothing. Not even sore boobs. Am I actually pregnant? :S I will say that last time I had a super rough time with ms. It was ALL day mom stop for 8 weeks. Horrible. I would just cry by 8pm every night. Even those magic pregnancy pills didn't help. My doctor said it's possible it was that bad because of the mc, and since it was a missed mc. So hopeful for this time around in more way than one :)

*shares some pink dust* :D

I'll add our predictions to the front page tomorrow if you all want to say what you think you're having. Not now though as I am already in bed and hope to be asleep in the next 5 minutes. Wanted to be asleep by 9 but had to work late and come home and play with the new chinchillas (my and OH's early Christmas preaents :)). But now I'm ready for bed. 

I am doing much better. Finished my last course of antibiotics today. It's a 5 day condensed course. So a full course I only take in 5 days. It's one thing I'm not allergic to and is baby safe :thumbup: I didn't take time off work. I had Wednesday Thursday Friday off and went to the dr on Friday. Only thought it was a sinus infection as I've been miserable for weeks with the stuffy and runny nose and not being able to breathe. But all is much better now!

I'm a nanny, but after I drop the boys off at school I have about 3.5 hours free before I get the youngest feom preschool. So I take it easy then. Get my exercise in, update this thread, take a little happy nappy lol. It all works. 

And now, good night dear friends. May we all sleep well tonight!


----------



## DSemcho

Woke up nauseous... Ate some fiber cereal to help with nausea and to keep things going, but now I'm more nauseous. Yay morning sickness! 

I'd be happy with either a boy or girl but honestly I'm hoping for twins and one of each. My family wants me to have a boy (my sister, mom and grandma all had two girls) and my MIL wants a girl (she had two boys, and DH's brother has a boy). 
 
At the fall festival we had here they had a psychic read your fortune from your Turkish coffee grounds. Told me I'd have a boy and a girl, and told my hubs he would have twins. She didn't know we were married lol.


----------



## QueenQueso

DSemcho said:


> At the fall festival we had here they had a psychic read your fortune from your Turkish coffee grounds. Told me I'd have a boy and a girl, and told my hubs he would have twins. She didn't know we were married lol.

I LOVE that story, I so hope it comes true!!:oneofeach:

I would love for this 'one' to be twins at the u/s, especially my DH would just be over the moon. Twins don't run in my family at all, there are actually no twins whatsoever except for one set that came from fertility treatments. So I really doubt it will happens, but hey, we can hope, right?!

Still only nauseas every once in a while, starting to have a bit of food aversion (DH and his brother made tacos tonight, didn't make me want to gag, but did NOT smell appetizing at all...). Super sore boobs still, I've gone up a whole cup size now. Had to go buy a few bras, size DD! Going to need a few more to make it the whole pregnancy, but am waiting to make sure this is the size they're going to stay for a while. Otherwise, no real symptoms. A few twinges down low, felt some odd pressure for a bit yesterday. Fingers crossed it stays like this. My first pregnancy, the MS set in at 9 weeks and stayed bad bad until like 25-30 weeks and stayed mild from there until the end. My second, I could count on my fingers the number of times I was actually sick.

I've done a name list, have it narrowed down to roughly 25 girls names and 15 boys. Started an online registry over a year ago on amazon, sticking things in it that caught my eye. Sometime later, I'll make a real registry at a local store. Can't get anything in the house set up for quite awhile, as my DH's brother is living with us right now. He is supposed to be moving out in the spring, DS2 will go into his vacated room and the new baby will go into the crib in the corner of our bedroom where DS2's toddler bed is now.

As for my prediction, we really want another boy but I have a strong gut feeling that this one is a girl.


----------



## greats

Yay for us DD girls! :haha: Twins run on my mom's side... She is a twin with my aunt and their cousins are triplets! I don't know what I would do if I found out I was having twins... I'd be really shocked to say the least lol


----------



## DSemcho

There is more to the story lol. I told my hubs I wanted to have my first kid or be pregnant by my 27th birthday. I found out two days before my birthday lol. Also my husband said he didn't want to have our first until he sewed on SSGT (USAF), he sewed on last Wednesday and his first official day was Monday.

Twins run in my family. My sister was pregnant with twins and lost one at 7 weeks. And I think my first pregnancy was twins.


----------



## ace28

I want twins too! I wanted it when I was pregnant- didn't happen. I figure if it happens this time I get the best of both worlds- I get my twins, AND I don't have to be the one to lug them around for nine months!!! :haha:

I bet someone on this thread ends up with twins. I can just feel it. So if you're here and you don't want 'em... Better throw some salt over your shoulder or something 'cause I just jinxed ya!

AFM and Wifey: wifey has a loooooot of symptoms! And we're not even five weeks yet technically! She is nauseous all the time, exhausted, has huge sore boobs and strong smells and tastes make her gag... Including toothpaste and gasoline. Poor lady!

And, I need to move my EDD because according to my calculations, I'm an idiot. We're due the 5th, not the 7th! Which makes me nervous because I graduate first week in August! Might have to see about taking a few finals early! Yikes.


----------



## Love4you

You girls are a brave lot. Twins!! I have a hard enough time handling one newborn at a time. 
I have 3 older boys and 1 baby girl and would LOVE to give her a sister. I'm pretty sure this is going to be another boy. Ah well, a healthy baby is all that matters. 
Random question. Did any of you have implantation bleeding? I had a streak of red tinged cm on 8 dpo and got my BFP at 10 dpo. The day AF was due I had brown spotting, small amt. It freaked me out. Can you still have implantation bleeding after a BFP?


----------



## DSemcho

If I had IB I didn't notice it. I was SUPER surprised to get a BFP the day before AF was due (or maybe it was 3 days late? I honestly am not sure when I O'ed).


What I want to do right now - :sleep:
What I have to do - :comp: (go to work)


----------



## techheather

Well I said to myself. Couple weeks ago. I'm implanting today. I must have, I got my BFP. So since then I've been saying I'm gonna have twins. So. I hope that follows the claim I made previous. 
Today crampy. Kinda one sided. Sharp. Worrisome. I'm technically late I guess yesterday. If going by norm luteal phase. I'm a day or two past. But cd diff story. Next tmi
I keep feeling like Af is starting. So wet gushy feeling. Been running to potty checking. Even some on panties. So nervewracking. Any body else ?


----------



## DSemcho

Yup I get a super wet feeling and then I'm like oh no!! Then just cm lol. Also I'm having a tightness in the middle of my back instead of lower back.


----------



## techheather

I seem to have to pee I swear every 10 minutes. Literally.


----------



## jaspie

DSemcho said:


> What I want to do right now - :sleep:
> What I have to do - :comp: (go to work)

Me too DSemcho I'm knackered zzzzz I've been up since 4.50 after going to the toilet, woke up twice before then too also for the toilet. So tempted just to have a quick half hour extra but what if it makes me worse! :sleep: Don't make me goooo toooo woooorkk noooooo.

4weeks 2 days today and got 2-3 weeks on a digital! It's so nerve wracking waiting for the number of weeks to come up! 

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20141203_051340_zpso3ms2aok.jpg


----------



## techheather

The clear blue digital. Safe to say to wait a week to the day after the original + to get the next week on it?


----------



## jaspie

I got my first faint bfp a week ago today so yes that's about right tech heather :)


----------



## DSemcho

Oh I'm paranoid too lol. Took my last FRER today and thankfully the test line was CONSIDERABLY darker than the control line. Also I think the tightness in my back is my kidney lol

Top is Monday with FMU. Bottom is today (Wed) FMU

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsf23fc4ea.jpg

The super darkness makes me feel better. Also anyone getting a weird thumping on the front side? (Mine is on left)


----------



## mumanddad

You ladies can talk, had a few pages to read through then  

I don't mind what I have but my nana would love a boy after her 11 great grand sons x


----------



## LaurenH2B

I swear we'll have a girl, Chinese predictor says we'll have a girl too. But I am happy for either as long as they're healthy  

Had my second blood test result today :
At 4w2d it was 491
At 4w6d it was 2060! 

Happy with that! 

Still suffering with bad constipation pain though :-(


----------



## Ashley25

Does anyone believe the study about whatever side the baby implants determines the gender? I think its right side is a boy and left side is a girl.

If that is true, I've been getting a lot of right side cramping. noooo I want a girl =( lol I will just be happy when I am in the second tri and not nervous every second of the day!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
Has anyone else experienced brown spotting? 
I'm 5w3d & had it for the past couple of days. Absolutely terrified it's all going wrong 
My clinic just said rest & we will see what's going on at the scan next Tuesday. Seems like a lifetime away :0( 
Xx


----------



## Love4you

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies
> Has anyone else experienced brown spotting?
> I'm 5w3d & had it for the past couple of days. Absolutely terrified it's all going wrong
> My clinic just said rest & we will see what's going on at the scan next Tuesday. Seems like a lifetime away :0(
> Xx

I had brown spotting the day AF was due. Not a lot but still scary. Brown blood is old blood and is supposed to be normal for the first few weeks. Possibly old blood from implantation. 
I'm still nervous too. Wish I could fast forward a few weeks to the ultrasound. I need to see what's going on in there!


----------



## sunshine2014

Just made my tea and caught up on all the posts! Loving all the twin love from you ladies. While I think twins would be sooo fun, I'm also slightly terrified of them. BUT you get it all over in one shot haha. I hope to have 2, maybe 3, and close in age. Within 2 years of each other, so that would help a lot lol.

Still no symptoms for me. I also can't get a Doctor's appointment until next Wednesday, do you think that is okay? Should I be finding out my levels before that? This doesn't feel real still, I want to know everything is okay this time.

Kylasgirl, I used to be a nanny..it was so fun! :) It's also good practice for being a Mommy.

It seems a lot of ladies live in the UK. I'm slightly obsessed with the UK, and have family over there. I've also been toying with the idea of coming to work over there short term in January. Now with being pregnant, I'll have to see about logistics. But it's something I've always wanted to do, and this could be my last chance! Where do you ladies live?

Have you guys told anyone yet? We told my parents, and I've told my best friend who knew I was trying. But no one else. I'm not even going to tell my other good friend this weekend.


----------



## sunshine2014

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies
> Has anyone else experienced brown spotting?
> I'm 5w3d & had it for the past couple of days. Absolutely terrified it's all going wrong
> My clinic just said rest & we will see what's going on at the scan next Tuesday. Seems like a lifetime away :0(
> Xx

I totally understand how you must be feeling. The waiting is so hard, but try to think that if they thought it was really bad, they'd tell you to come in, right? Has the spotting stopped yet? How much has there been?


----------



## DSemcho

Ashley25 said:


> Does anyone believe the study about whatever side the baby implants determines the gender? I think its right side is a boy and left side is a girl.
> 
> If that is true, I've been getting a lot of right side cramping. noooo I want a girl =( lol I will just be happy when I am in the second tri and not nervous every second of the day!!

I've heard this too and I want to know if it's true!! Been having kidney pains on the left and thumping feelings on the front left side.


mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced brown spotting?
> I'm 5w3d & had it for the past couple of days. Absolutely terrified it's all going wrong
> My clinic just said rest & we will see what's going on at the scan next Tuesday. Seems like a lifetime away :0(
> Xx

Brown spotting is old blood so I wouldn't worry as much as fresh blood!



sunshine2014 said:


> Just made my tea and caught up on all the posts! Loving all the twin love from you ladies. While I think twins would be sooo fun, I'm also slightly terrified of them. BUT you get it all over in one shot haha. I hope to have 2, maybe 3, and close in age. Within 2 years of each other, so that would help a lot lol.
> 
> Still no symptoms for me. I also can't get a Doctor's appointment until next Wednesday, do you think that is okay? Should I be finding out my levels before that? This doesn't feel real still, I want to know everything is okay this time.
> 
> Kylasgirl, I used to be a nanny..it was so fun! :) It's also good practice for being a Mommy.
> 
> It seems a lot of ladies live in the UK. I'm slightly obsessed with the UK, and have family over there. I've also been toying with the idea of coming to work over there short term in January. Now with being pregnant, I'll have to see about logistics. But it's something I've always wanted to do, and this could be my last chance! Where do you ladies live?
> 
> Have you guys told anyone yet? We told my parents, and I've told my best friend who knew I was trying. But no one else. I'm not even going to tell my other good friend this weekend.

I've told co-workers, my sisters and two close friends.


----------



## sunshine2014

kylasgirl -- Sorry to be a pain - but do you mind changing my EDD to August 8, I recalculated based on conception date. Thanks!! :)


----------



## techheather

I'm happy with my last poas. Dpo 16. 
Pretty dark. Can you tell I'm addicted. That's not even all of them in the pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ace28

YAAAAAAY five weeks today. I don't know why that feels like a milestone but it does. It's still so early, but when you find out about the pregnancy when you're not even 4 weeks yet, time slows WAY down and even just reaching this point seems like a big deal! Amiright?! :haha:



sunshine2014 said:


> Have you guys told anyone yet? We told my parents, and I've told my best friend who knew I was trying. But no one else. I'm not even going to tell my other good friend this weekend.

We may or may not have basically told the whole wide world. :blush: We suck at secret-keeping. First it was "okay, let's just tell one person each so we don't explode." And then it was, "but so-and-so NEEDS to know!" And then... well... stuff happened. And now everyone knows except my family and our own kids- they find out on Christmas morning! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

lol, you're too funny telling everyone. But you're right..it's too hard not to! 

It really does drag by -- I lost my last baby at 7 weeks 5 days (but didn't find out until 13 weeks :( ) So, I'm just wanting to hit 13 weeks and get to the second us.


----------



## plerosei

So, after weeks of complete dryness, I woke up this morning to a glob of clear cm (tmi!) From what I've read, that's pretty normal, especially now as the mucus plug is on its way to forming. It's supposed to be formed by week 7, I believe. Has anyone else has a weird cm experience? 

ALSO, I'm only five weeks and already my jeans are uncomfortable. They're hard to fasten and I can feel them pressing against my lower abdomen. I know it's probably just bloating from my digestion slowing down, but am I alone? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## sunshine2014

I had that problem last time, I had to start unbuttoning my pants from 6 weeks on lol


----------



## DSemcho

I am unbuttoning them after I eat. And if I just feel uncomfortable. But as soon as I get home I totally put on my fleece pajama bottoms and take my bra off. It's an even more amazing feeling since getting pregnant.


----------



## jacksonl8805

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies
> Has anyone else experienced brown spotting?
> I'm 5w3d & had it for the past couple of days. Absolutely terrified it's all going wrong
> My clinic just said rest & we will see what's going on at the scan next Tuesday. Seems like a lifetime away :0(
> Xx

Yes! Lots of it! I spotted for 8 days straight and had 3 blood draws because of it. My numbers were still rising, so it's not necessarily a bad sign! :hugs:



sunshine2014 said:


> Just made my tea and caught up on all the posts! Loving all the twin love from you ladies. While I think twins would be sooo fun, I'm also slightly terrified of them. BUT you get it all over in one shot haha. I hope to have 2, maybe 3, and close in age. Within 2 years of each other, so that would help a lot lol.
> 
> Still no symptoms for me. I also can't get a Doctor's appointment until next Wednesday, do you think that is okay? Should I be finding out my levels before that? This doesn't feel real still, I want to know everything is okay this time.
> 
> Kylasgirl, I used to be a nanny..it was so fun! :) It's also good practice for being a Mommy.
> 
> It seems a lot of ladies live in the UK. I'm slightly obsessed with the UK, and have family over there. I've also been toying with the idea of coming to work over there short term in January. Now with being pregnant, I'll have to see about logistics. But it's something I've always wanted to do, and this could be my last chance! Where do you ladies live?
> 
> Have you guys told anyone yet? We told my parents, and I've told my best friend who knew I was trying. But no one else. I'm not even going to tell my other good friend this weekend.

We have told a few good friends and both of our parents. It's soooo hard to not blab to the whole world! :haha:



techheather said:


> I'm happy with my last poas. Dpo 16.
> Pretty dark. Can you tell I'm addicted. That's not even all of them in the pic.

Those look awesome! Your temps also look really good; those are awesome signs things are progressing well!!


----------



## jacksonl8805

As for bloating, once I start eating it gets so bad! I live in leggings and boots now ;)


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmm, still no symptoms for me... not even bloating. If this continues I may become worried...


----------



## KylasBaby

ace28 said:


> And, I need to move my EDD because according to my calculations, I'm an idiot. We're due the 5th, not the 7th! Which makes me nervous because I graduate first week in August! Might have to see about taking a few finals early! Yikes.

Bump buddies! That's a GREAT due date!



techheather said:


> I seem to have to pee I swear every 10 minutes. Literally.

Me too! Which sucks bc the toilet on the main level where I work is broken so I keep going upstairs 50,000 times a day. At least I'm getting exercise haha. It's a good thing. Means we are properly hydrated :thumbup:



Ashley25 said:


> Does anyone believe the study about whatever side the baby implants determines the gender? I think its right side is a boy and left side is a girl.
> 
> If that is true, I've been getting a lot of right side cramping. noooo I want a girl =( lol I will just be happy when I am in the second tri and not nervous every second of the day!!

I know I ovulated from the left. Wicked O pains and I can feel where I think the baby is. I feel pressure in this one spot on the left of my uterus. So I hope it's true! I've read this too. 

And I understand completely. I'd like to take a coma for the next 6 weeks and wake up when first tri is over. So stressful. 



sunshine2014 said:


> Kylasgirl, I used to be a nanny..it was so fun! :) It's also good practice for being a Mommy.
> 
> Have you guys told anyone yet? We told my parents, and I've told my best friend who knew I was trying. But no one else. I'm not even going to tell my other good friend this weekend.

It definitely is. My mother started her daycare when I was three months old so I've grown up in it pretty much. I actually may be leaving my job and going to work with my mom in the coming months. That way I can be with the baby all the time :)

Haven't told anyone yet. Waiting till 8 weeks/ first ultrasound. Maybe a Christmas announcement to immediate family. 



sunshine2014 said:


> kylasgirl -- Sorry to be a pain - but do you mind changing my EDD to August 8, I recalculated based on conception date. Thanks!! :)

Will do



techheather said:


> I'm happy with my last poas. Dpo 16.
> Pretty dark. Can you tell I'm addicted. That's not even all of them in the pic.

Look good!



plerosei said:


> ALSO, I'm only five weeks and already my jeans are uncomfortable. They're hard to fasten and I can feel them pressing against my lower abdomen. I know it's probably just bloating from my digestion slowing down, but am I alone? Is anyone else having this problem?

I live in yoga pants! To be fair I did before I got pregnant lol. It's easier for my work since I'm up and down and all around with kids all day. Not really bloated yet myself, but I probably wouldn't know by pants getting tight since I live in yoga pants. 



jacksonl8805 said:


> As for bloating, once I start eating it gets so bad! I live in leggings and boots now ;)

Yoga pants all the way!

AFM - 5 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## ace28

sunshine2014 said:


> lol, you're too funny telling everyone. But you're right..it's too hard not to!
> 
> It really does drag by -- I lost my last baby at 7 weeks 5 days (but didn't find out until 13 weeks :( ) So, I'm just wanting to hit 13 weeks and get to the second us.

My wife has a previous miscarriage from 2005 that she found out about at 8 weeks. Definitely nervous-making but trying to just go on faith and hope and the knowledge that our daughter exists, and she carried her, so obviously her body is capable... Can't wait to pass the 8 week mark though.


----------



## KylasBaby

ace28 said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> lol, you're too funny telling everyone. But you're right..it's too hard not to!
> 
> It really does drag by -- I lost my last baby at 7 weeks 5 days (but didn't find out until 13 weeks :( ) So, I'm just wanting to hit 13 weeks and get to the second us.
> 
> My wife has a previous miscarriage from 2005 that she found out about at 8 weeks. Definitely nervous-making but trying to just go on faith and hope and the knowledge that our daughter exists, and she carried her, so obviously her body is capable... Can't wait to pass the 8 week mark though.Click to expand...

Here here. I'll (well, we both since we have the same due date lol) will be 8 weeks on Christmas Eve and I'm hoping to get an ultrasound sometime that week, between 8-9 ideally, so be can tell parents then. It will be such a weight at that milestone! I had weekly ultrasounds from 5-8 weeks with my MMC and finally at 8 weeks was my last and we decided to go for the D&C. So making it to that with a healthy bub will definitely be a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## jacksonl8805

I wish my doctor had waited until closer to 8 weeks!

Because of the spotting I had we did another blood draw yesterday. My hcg was over 9700; so doubling every 39 hours from last week at 330.

She also scheduled me an early ultra sound for next week. It's on Thursday so according to LMP I'll be 6 weeks 3 days. Excited and anxious!


----------



## DSemcho

I wish they'd draw and give me a HCG number, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## KylasBaby

If I don't hear back today from the OB I'm calling and demanding bloodwork. I studied acting and theater for years, so I can turn on the water works quick. Who can say no to a crying pregnant lady worried about her baby?

Also, I know some if you want our gender predictions on the front page so I'm just trying to figure out where? Beside our names? I'll just put like "predicted :blue:" or " thinking :pink: ??


----------



## ace28

DSemcho said:


> I wish they'd draw and give me a HCG number, it's driving me nuts.

I wish my wife would GO to her blood draw; they have orders put in she just needs to go be poked! Driving me nutso. :dohh:



KylasBaby said:


> If I don't hear back today from the OB I'm calling and demanding bloodwork. I studied acting and theater for years, so I can turn on the water works quick. Who can say no to a crying pregnant lady worried about her baby?
> 
> Also, I know some if you want our gender predictions on the front page so I'm just trying to figure out where? Beside our names? I'll just put like "predicted :blue:" or " thinking :pink: ??

LOL on the pregnant lady tears!!! :rofl: use those skills, lady. Although, the nurses at my old clinic from my first pregnancy definitely could and DID say no to the crying pregnant lady thing :growlmad:... we switched clinics really fast! 

maybe "hopes for :blue: or :pink: or whichever?


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhh, I like "predicting" and then the colour. That's fun!


----------



## greats

plerosei said:


> So, after weeks of complete dryness, I woke up this morning to a glob of clear cm (tmi!) From what I've read, that's pretty normal, especially now as the mucus plug is on its way to forming. It's supposed to be formed by week 7, I believe. Has anyone else has a weird cm experience?
> 
> ALSO, I'm only five weeks and already my jeans are uncomfortable. They're hard to fasten and I can feel them pressing against my lower abdomen. I know it's probably just bloating from my digestion slowing down, but am I alone? Is anyone else having this problem?

I woke up the morning with my undies being wet. I've been pretty dry up until this point so I was a little shocked tbh lol yeah my fave pair of jeans I can't button bc of my bloat.


----------



## DSemcho

ace the doctor just won't do my quantitative here and it's driving me bonkers. I'm sure the actual obgyn would, but she's on leave so her nurse is in charge and knows nothing about fertility so I'm terrified.


----------



## sunshine2014

I need to get one of those belly bands from Target - but everytime I go they only have white...


----------



## KylasBaby

Rees, sorry I didn't see your post! I have added you to the front. Sorry about that. As we get more people I'm bound to miss a few. If I miss you, PM me or just post again. Hard to keep up with all these posts! But I try

If everyone wants to post what they are predicting their baby to be, whether through the chinese gender predicted or gut feelings, post it and I will add it to the front page. Will be fun to see who is right. I tried to go back, but everyone's predictions were in with long posts so too hard to find. So just post the gender and I'll add it all in. Thanks :)

For me, :pink:


----------



## sunshine2014

Girl for me


----------



## greats

Think I'm having another girl.


----------



## DSemcho

Boy


----------



## Tridda

Holy morning sickness batman. Woke up this morning to diarrhea (tmi) and like I was going to puke all over the place... Just freaking miserable. Now I'm sitting at work trying not to puke on my coworkers and customers! Isn't it a little early for this?!

Anyone else feel my pain?!


----------



## DSemcho

Got morning sickness right here lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

As much as I would like a little girl...

I'm thinking I'll have a BOY I love the prediction addition, so much fun.


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> As much as I would like a little girl...
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have a BOY I love the prediction addition, so much fun.

I thought it was a fun little addition. It'll be cool to see who was right.

If you feel it's a boy you have time to be prepared so when the time comes to find out you can get as expected or be surprised with a girl :)


----------



## jaspie

We both think girl. Then did Chinese gender predictor and that said girl too. Can't wait to find out :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So I wanted to wait to tell everyone on Christmas BUT I have so much stress over telling my mom that I think I'm going to tell her either today or tomorrow. She has no idea that we were trying and I don't think she will be happy but the stress I have over telling her or her finding out is not good for anyone! Please send good vibes for a good reaction.


----------



## Love4you

I'm thinking boy.


----------



## DSemcho

Anyone's DH not acting excited?


----------



## Wifey1013

DSemcho said:


> Anyone's DH not acting excited?

Mine never gets excited until the baby starts to move. He's been like that with all 3. It's not that he's not happy about it, it's just not REAL until he feels the baby. Hope that makes sense, lol!


----------



## mewolkens

I think DH will be excited once we have a scan and everything's okay. Last time it didn't even occur to him that a mc was possible, so he's cautious.

For the other brown spotters I've been getting this too and freaking out. My tests keep getting darker and it's more like brown cm than spotting, but I still expect this to turn into a chemical any day.


----------



## DSemcho

My DH isn't even going to my first appointment. I told him we may see baby - and he was like I will see it again. He doesn't get we only get two - initial and gender.


----------



## Tridda

My OH is as excited as I am about the pregnancy. We are both cautious because I MCd the last one just a few months ago, but we're both happy and he's very involved with everything. i think its quite normal for men to be more stand offish though.


----------



## mlm115

Hi, can I join?? My EDD is Aug 8th : )


----------



## sunshine2014

I love the predictions too! I'm saying girl, but my gut says boy haha...so I'm ignoring my gut and sticking with girl :)


----------



## Tridda

We want a boy, but I have a feeling it's gonna be a girl :)


----------



## KylasBaby

mlm115 said:


> Hi, can I join?? My EDD is Aug 8th : )

Congrats!



Tridda said:


> We want a boy, but I have a feeling it's gonna be a girl :)

Do you want :pink: or :blue: for the front page?


----------



## Kristina6292

Can I join? 
Going by lmp I'm due August 3rd but from the day I ovulated its August 1st. 
So I'm using August 1st. ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

Kristina6292 said:


> Can I join?
> Going by lmp I'm due August 3rd but from the day I ovulated its August 1st.
> So I'm using August 1st. ;)

H&h :)


----------



## Tridda

Kyla's- lets go with blue :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Whew...just went to the gym and did shred!! I really hope I'm able to keep it up this time. and not give in to Doritos cravings...


----------



## Ashley25

getting so nervous, no symptoms except for the occasional right side cramping. I am 4 weeks 3 days.. these next few weeks are going to be LONG. They won't see me until Jan 7th when I will be 9 weeks =(


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Whew...just went to the gym and did shred!! I really hope I'm able to keep it up this time. and not give in to Doritos cravings...

Ha!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Whew...just went to the gym and did shred!! I really hope I'm able to keep it up this time. and not give in to Doritos cravings...
> 
> Ha!Click to expand...

I want Doritos so bad right now it's not even funny. Thanks for that:haha:


----------



## greats

My dh isn't excited. He won't be until he sees a scan. He's just cautious bc of our past MCs.


----------



## KylasBaby

Gave in to my Doritos craving. They were delicious. Thanks Sunshine. Great suggestion haha. Now I want more...


----------



## jacksonl8805

DSemcho said:


> I wish they'd draw and give me a HCG number, it's driving me nuts.




KylasBaby said:


> If I don't hear back today from the OB I'm calling and demanding bloodwork. I studied acting and theater for years, so I can turn on the water works quick. Who can say no to a crying pregnant lady worried about her baby?
> 
> Also, I know some if you want our gender predictions on the front page so I'm just trying to figure out where? Beside our names? I'll just put like "predicted :blue:" or " thinking :pink: ??

Oh my goodness, I'd go crazy if I hadn't had an quants done! :wacko: They help offer a little reassurance. I definitely wouldn't say no...hopefully they get you in soon!

Is anyone else feeling super cranky? My poor DH can't even breathe without annoying me :haha:


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies!

I just found out yesterday in a HUGE surprise that I am pregnant also! Long story short, I started a new fertility doc yesterday and we both thought that I hadn't ovulated yet this cycle. So, he was gonna start me on Femara again but he always tests for pregnancy first. Well, blood results came back a few hours later and I am PREGNANT! My HCG was 38.5. I was completely blown away! I went home and used a FRER and digi and BOTH came back positive! My cycle started November 16, so I am technically 2weeks and 3 days pregnant. :)

A little about me, Hubby and I have been trying for 15 months for baby #1 and my goal has always been to have baby #1 before I turn 30. Just so happens that my due date is August 23 and my 30th birthday is August 19! I was diagnosed with PCOS in May 2014, and I also had my thyroid removed August 2013. 

I am going in tomorrow and Saturday to check how my HCG is doing. :) And my progesterone was low so the doc has me on progesterone (vaginally) and they've also had me start taking baby aspirin and more folic acid on top of my prenatals. 

Only symptoms I've had so far is that my back hurt abnormally yesterday and I was getting up to pee more than usual the past few nights (but obviously didn't think anything of it until now lol). Today I have some tightness in my uterus area. Otherwise, I feel perfectly normal :)


----------



## Love4you

Congrats Bee Bee! Super exciting surprise! 

My OB appt is dec 18th but I may stop in tomorrow. Got frisky with the hubby last night and now I have pink spotting. I would love to a least get my first blood draw done to see what my numbers are. I know an ultrasound won't show anything yet but an internal can check the cervix. Anybody gone in this early?


----------



## CelticNiamh

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> That looks like a great progression, greats!!!
> 
> I took a cheapy this morning and got a strong line. Had another temp dip though. Not sure what to think about that.

jumping in and have not even introduced my self lol but just wanted to say stop temping no need now it is common for them to dip and will only worry you! I remember that from charting and temping after I got a BFP freaked out when I saw a dip but when I looked it up ! it can happen and it recommended better to stop temping at this point :flower: :thumbup:
Just in case your still worried about it


Now intro:blush: only just found out I am expecting due date August 8 :flower: hoping all goes ok my LO is 15 months and still feeding so my cycles were all over the place had strong OV signs though so can figure DD out


----------



## Love4you

Congrats Celtic! I'm due on the 9th. I'm also still breastfeeding. My baby is 17 months and she nurses like a newborn. I'm hoping she doesn't wean once the milk supply drops off. I hope to nurse her until she's 2.


----------



## Kdear95

Hello, Ladies!
Congrats!

I'm due with a rainbow baby on August 6th. 
We found out Friday but got our official bfp (digital because I don't trust blue dye tests) on Monday. :)
My symptoms are nausea (lots of it), sore boobs, fatigue, and some moodiness.
I've had some mild cramping, but my doctor assured me today that it's normal. 
I'm going for an ultrasound at 7 weeks, and I wish it'd get here already! 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Just wanted to pop in and wish you August mummies a huge congratulations!! This time last year I'd just got my BFP and now I have a beautiful little 4-month-old sleeping at my side. August is a great month to be due and even though my august baby came very early and became a July baby, I still think August is the best month :haha: happy and healthy nine months to you all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Congrats Celtic! I'm due on the 9th. I'm also still breastfeeding. My baby is 17 months and she nurses like a newborn. I'm hoping she doesn't wean once the milk supply drops off. I hope to nurse her until she's 2.

Thanks and congrats to you as well :flower: yea I am hoping the same, I have heard though that once colostrum comes back in they feed great again so hoping I get to two my self which he is on the 9th of August :haha:
I had noticed my milk taken a dip LO still interested but a friend said she felt the same but it went back to normal with in two weeks so hopefully next week :) 

I am doing Slimming world as well so hoping I can keep that up going forward and control weight gain!


----------



## KylasBaby

Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just found out yesterday in a HUGE surprise that I am pregnant also! Long story short, I started a new fertility doc yesterday and we both thought that I hadn't ovulated yet this cycle. So, he was gonna start me on Femara again but he always tests for pregnancy first. Well, blood results came back a few hours later and I am PREGNANT! My HCG was 38.5. I was completely blown away! I went home and used a FRER and digi and BOTH came back positive! My cycle started November 16, so I am technically 2weeks and 3 days pregnant. :)
> 
> A little about me, Hubby and I have been trying for 15 months for baby #1 and my goal has always been to have baby #1 before I turn 30. Just so happens that my due date is August 23 and my 30th birthday is August 19! I was diagnosed with PCOS in May 2014, and I also had my thyroid removed August 2013.
> 
> I am going in tomorrow and Saturday to check how my HCG is doing. :) And my progesterone was low so the doc has me on progesterone (vaginally) and they've also had me start taking baby aspirin and more folic acid on top of my prenatals.
> 
> Only symptoms I've had so far is that my back hurt abnormally yesterday and I was getting up to pee more than usual the past few nights (but obviously didn't think anything of it until now lol). Today I have some tightness in my uterus area. Otherwise, I feel perfectly normal :)

Congrats, need an EDD for the front page. 



CelticNiamh said:


> jumping in and have not even introduced my self lol but just wanted to say stop temping no need now it is common for them to dip and will only worry you! I remember that from charting and temping after I got a BFP freaked out when I saw a dip but when I looked it up ! it can happen and it recommended better to stop temping at this point :flower: :thumbup:
> Just in case your still worried about it
> 
> 
> Now intro:blush: only just found out I am expecting due date August 8 :flower: hoping all goes ok my LO is 15 months and still feeding so my cycles were all over the place had strong OV signs though so can figure DD out

Will add you, congrats!



Kdear95 said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> Congrats!
> 
> I'm due with a rainbow baby on August 6th.
> We found out Friday but got our official bfp (digital because I don't trust blue dye tests) on Monday. :)
> My symptoms are nausea (lots of it), sore boobs, fatigue, and some moodiness.
> I've had some mild cramping, but my doctor assured me today that it's normal.
> I'm going for an ultrasound at 7 weeks, and I wish it'd get here already!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months. :)

Will add, congrats!



squirrel. said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish you August mummies a huge congratulations!! This time last year I'd just got my BFP and now I have a beautiful little 4-month-old sleeping at my side. August is a great month to be due and even though my august baby came very early and became a July baby, I still think August is the best month :haha: happy and healthy nine months to you all!

Thank you! August is pretty great. I'm hoping to have a July baby myself :)

So I've been nauseous off and on, but usually when I start getting hungry so I eat and it goes away. Well, not today. Had to force myself to eat and it didn't help. For snack I usually have maple and brown sugar oatmeal mixed with a blueberry Greek yogurt and the blueberries made me want to vomit. But it makes me feel like the pregnancy is progressing, so as miserable as I am it's comforting.

And EVERYTHING is irritating me. I seriously just want to lock myself alone in a room.


----------



## sunshine2014

haha, sorry for the Doritos comment. I seriously think we should make a pact to NOT talk about cravings (with the exception of what I just did earlier by accident aha). Otherwise, we'll all go crazy and get really fat. Anyone?

I have no nausea yet...but I have noticed my appetite is increasing. I'm not usually a breakfast person, at all...but I needed food this morning! 

Congrats to the new joiners. So exciting!


----------



## lulu83

I'm going to guess girl for me, since I already have 2 girls.

Kinda nervous...I had severe HG with my last pregnancy and I'm not all that nauseaus these days. I Have a few waves of nausea a day, but nothing like my last pregnancies ..kinda scared!


----------



## mlm115

I think August will be a good month to have a LO too! My daughter was born in February which was so miserably cold and we were stuck inside most of the time! Yay for summer babies!


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> haha, sorry for the Doritos comment. I seriously think we should make a pact to NOT talk about cravings (with the exception of what I just did earlier by accident aha). Otherwise, we'll all go crazy and get really fat. Anyone?
> 
> I have no nausea yet...but I have noticed my appetite is increasing. I'm not usually a breakfast person, at all...but I needed food this morning!
> 
> Congrats to the new joiners. So exciting!

The Doritos were so good. No regrets. Will probably have some more later too. Not sorry lol. Baby wants it:haha:

My appetite is HUGE. I'm usually not a big eater at all. I barely eat and never snack. Now I have to eat every 2-4 hours or feel sick.



lulu83 said:


> I'm going to guess girl for me, since I already have 2 girls.

Added :)


----------



## jacksonl8805

After my mom started referring to the baby as "he", and I already felt that pull, I'm going to go with :blue:


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just found out yesterday in a HUGE surprise that I am pregnant also! Long story short, I started a new fertility doc yesterday and we both thought that I hadn't ovulated yet this cycle. So, he was gonna start me on Femara again but he always tests for pregnancy first. Well, blood results came back a few hours later and I am PREGNANT! My HCG was 38.5. I was completely blown away! I went home and used a FRER and digi and BOTH came back positive! My cycle started November 16, so I am technically 2weeks and 3 days pregnant. :)
> 
> A little about me, Hubby and I have been trying for 15 months for baby #1 and my goal has always been to have baby #1 before I turn 30. Just so happens that my due date is August 23 and my 30th birthday is August 19! I was diagnosed with PCOS in May 2014, and I also had my thyroid removed August 2013.
> 
> I am going in tomorrow and Saturday to check how my HCG is doing. :) And my progesterone was low so the doc has me on progesterone (vaginally) and they've also had me start taking baby aspirin and more folic acid on top of my prenatals.
> 
> Only symptoms I've had so far is that my back hurt abnormally yesterday and I was getting up to pee more than usual the past few nights (but obviously didn't think anything of it until now lol). Today I have some tightness in my uterus area. Otherwise, I feel perfectly normal :)
> 
> Congrats, need an EDD for the front page.Click to expand...

It's August 23rd :)

And I really, REALLY want a girl and everything in my body has said I would have a girl first. So my guess is girl.


----------



## sunshine2014

Last time I had nausea started at 6 weeks exactly. So, I hope I still have time!


----------



## KylasBaby

Bee Bee said:


> It's August 23rd :)
> 
> And I really, REALLY want a girl and everything in my body has said I would have a girl first. So my guess is girl.

Did you O really, really early?


----------



## sunshine2014

love the front page kylasbaby!! thanks!! :)


----------



## QueenQueso

Soooo tired today, I literally have done nothing besides feed the kids. I feel like my belly is already changing, but DH says it's not. But my 'tight' jeans, you know, that one pair that are just a bit small but you still wear anyway, are now too tight to deal with. Sucks, I'm going to have to go get new pants, I think. I only have 5 pairs of jeans, one is now too tight, one had a hole in the crotch and one started off with little decorative rips/tears and how they're huge accidental holes down the thigh. And one of the two remaining pairs are skinny jeans... Sigh... It's far too early for maternity clothes.

Going to call the doctor maybe tomorrow to set up an appointment, hopefully for first thing in the morning so I can make DH go. He won't take off work for it, winter is slow season at work, but I'm sure I can convince him to go in late. We'll likely get a scan because I have a tilted uterus and the HB can't be picked up on dopplar until usually the 2nd tri.


----------



## QueenQueso

Though we're hoping for a boy (or twins!!), my official gut prediction is :pink:.


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> It's August 23rd :)
> 
> And I really, REALLY want a girl and everything in my body has said I would have a girl first. So my guess is girl.
> 
> Did you O really, really early?Click to expand...

Apparently! lol! I was on Femara to make me O since I have PCOS and wasn't Oing on my own. I have no real clue when I O'd since my temps are really wonky this month but it seems I O'd CD10. I am literally only 8DPO today and I didn't even think it was possible to implant this early and get pregnant but the blood results don't lie lol!


----------



## Karb

Evening all. Welcome to all the new members. 

Some bloating and mild cramps today- as long as the nausea stays away I'm not complaining. 

My husband is not overly excited I think he feels its so early best be cautious. He also knows what he has let himself in for, so is mourning the freedom we have with our kids being a bit older. He knows I won't want to leave the new baby for the first year at least, back to nappies and lack of sleep. We know its worth it but is is daunting. My first is nearly 5 and I can count on one hand how often he slept all night even now.


----------



## Missy.

Hello ladies, please can I join you? I got my BFP this morning making me 3 weeks & 3 days today. I'm due around August 16th.


----------



## coco1985

Hi, I'm new here and somehow I found this thread haha. I just found out I was pregnant on black friday! This is my first baby and I'm so excited! I believe I am around 4 weeks but haven't seen a doctor yet to be sure. Have you all been to a doctor yet? When should I go? Anyways, based on my cycle I believe I will be due in August. :)

Congrats to everyone else in here! :hugs:


----------



## Missy.

Hi coco1985, congratulations! I found out I'm expecting baby number 3 this morning, so exciting. I'm planning on phoning the doctors on Friday morning to make an appointment.


----------



## Bee Bee

coco1985 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and somehow I found this thread haha. I just found out I was pregnant on black friday! This is my first baby and I'm so excited! I believe I am around 4 weeks but haven't seen a doctor yet to be sure. Have you all been to a doctor yet? When should I go? Anyways, based on my cycle I believe I will be due in August. :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone else in here! :hugs:

I went in to a new doc and inadvertently found out I am pregnant super early lol. So, yes, I have seen the doc already haahaha. They say though that once you get a BFP at home that you should make a blood appointment ASAP so they can confirm and get you started on prenatal care.


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome ladies! Hope you're enjoying the new BFP feeling :)

We're making predictions about gender, and then it will go on the first page. When the time comes, we'll see who was right :) Take your time though...you just found out lol


----------



## Newbie32

My tests have turned negative so seems like this one wasn't meant to be. Good luck to all of you ladies for healthy sticky beans xx


----------



## Missy.

I'm sorry Newbie32 :hugs: x


----------



## techheather

:-(sorry newbie.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry newbie *hugs*


----------



## sunshine2014

So sorry to hear newbie. Hugs to you oo


----------



## jacksonl8805

Newbie32 said:


> My tests have turned negative so seems like this one wasn't meant to be. Good luck to all of you ladies for healthy sticky beans xx

I'm so sorry to hear that Newbie :hugs:


----------



## Wifey1013

I'm so sorry Newbie :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> love the front page kylasbaby!! thanks!! :)

:D. I aim to please. It will be fun to see who is right. 



Missy. said:


> Hello ladies, please can I join you? I got my BFP this morning making me 3 weeks & 3 days today. I'm due around August 16th.

CONGRATS!



coco1985 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and somehow I found this thread haha. I just found out I was pregnant on black friday! This is my first baby and I'm so excited! I believe I am around 4 weeks but haven't seen a doctor yet to be sure. Have you all been to a doctor yet? When should I go? Anyways, based on my cycle I believe I will be due in August. :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone else in here! :hugs:

Congrats! Need a day to add you to the front page :)



Newbie32 said:


> My tests have turned negative so seems like this one wasn't meant to be. Good luck to all of you ladies for healthy sticky beans xx

So so sorry Newbie. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sunshine2014

I can't stop eating :(


----------



## KylasBaby

So many ladies! Congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Tridda

I'm really hurting today. Havent got out of bed unless it's to puke or poo (diarrhea) I'm hoping this is normal, but it just feels far too strong for 5 weeks along. :( hoping this goes away.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh Tridda, I'm so sorry to hear that :( That's awful. Is it possible it's a stomach bug? It does seem a little early to be that severe, but what do I know lol


----------



## greats

Newbie32 said:


> My tests have turned negative so seems like this one wasn't meant to be. Good luck to all of you ladies for healthy sticky beans xx

Oh hun, praying for you during this time! Xoxo


----------



## greats

Tridda said:


> I'm really hurting today. Havent got out of bed unless it's to puke or poo (diarrhea) I'm hoping this is normal, but it just feels far too strong for 5 weeks along. :( hoping this goes away.

Sounds like you ate something wonky... Food poisoning?


----------



## Tridda

sunshine2014 said:


> Oh Tridda, I'm so sorry to hear that :( That's awful. Is it possible it's a stomach bug? It does seem a little early to be that severe, but what do I know lol

I was thinking morning sickness, but this is pretty severe. So maybe some virus of some sort. Don't wanna put too much stress on the baby so early. Blah.


----------



## Tridda

I def feel like it could be food poisoning, but my OH ate everything I did in the last day or so and he's fine :/


----------



## mewolkens

Tridda- It's possible that you're sick and he's not because your immune system is down. Not fighting baby means not fighting other things too.

Newbie32- I'm so sorry. I hope you're back in 1st trimester soon!


----------



## Nursenikki112

Hi Ladies! I'm excited to join you. Im 32, wife and mom to two girls (13,8). Just found out we are expecting and due 08/06/2015. I'm looking forward to continuing on this journey with you ladies.


----------



## sunshine2014

Nursenikki112 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm excited to join you. Im 32, wife and mom to two girls (13,8). Just found out we are expecting and due 08/06/2015. I'm looking forward to continuing on this journey with you ladies.


Welcome! :) how are you feeling so far?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Congrats to all the new ladies! As for everyone wanting there hcg bloods, I say don't wrap yourself around it too much. This is my 4th pregnancy and I went and got my bloods done 2 days ago and the next day I got a call saying my hcg level was 268 which is low for 5 weeks and a day from LMP...however I believe I ov'd late and my cycles are usually 34days but this dr didn't care and was stuck on no no no they are very low you may mc WHAT!!!! and when your pregnant your supposed to stay away from stress so hey lets add some to the plate ugh.....anyways I went and got my bloodwork done again today and am now awaiting the results to see if its doubling every 48hrs......which I'm sure everything will be fine, my last pregnancy was a twin and at some point in my 4th week my levels were only 150....so keeping fingers crossed, we'll see


----------



## sunshine2014

hopingnowsit said:


> Congrats to all the new ladies! As for everyone wanting there hcg bloods, I say don't wrap yourself around it too much. This is my 4th pregnancy and I went and got my bloods done 2 days ago and the next day I got a call saying my hcg level was 268 which is low for 5 weeks and a day from LMP...however I believe I ov'd late and my cycles are usually 34days but this dr didn't care and was stuck on no no no they are very low you may mc WHAT!!!! and when your pregnant your supposed to stay away from stress so hey lets add some to the plate ugh.....anyways I went and got my bloodwork done again today and am now awaiting the results to see if its doubling every 48hrs......which I'm sure everything will be fine, my last pregnancy was a twin and at some point in my 4th week my levels were only 150....so keeping fingers crossed, we'll see

Thanks for the reassurance. Let us know how your results then out but it hi m you've got a great attitude :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm done testing now :)

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdd196f1c.jpg
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3d100202.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

sunshine2014 said:


> Whew...just went to the gym and did shred!! I really hope I'm able to keep it up this time. and not give in to Doritos cravings...

I'm to scared of mc to even go to the gym!! I lift weights with my husband and now I'm just stopping cold turkey and watching what I eat. But that's just because I'm overly paranoid lol.



KylasBaby said:


> Gave in to my Doritos craving. They were delicious. Thanks Sunshine. Great suggestion haha. Now I want more...

Mmm.... Dorito's... I tried the Hot Corn ones over the holiday weekend (while in Izmir) and even though I hate spicy stuff normally they were so good. But right now I want some good ole fashioned nacho Doritos.



squirrel. said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish you August mummies a huge congratulations!! This time last year I'd just got my BFP and now I have a beautiful little 4-month-old sleeping at my side. August is a great month to be due and even though my august baby came very early and became a July baby, I still think August is the best month :haha: happy and healthy nine months to you all!

Thanks!! What day was your baby born on??



mlm115 said:


> I think August will be a good month to have a LO too! My daughter was born in February which was so miserably cold and we were stuck inside most of the time! Yay for summer babies!

I'm excited to be pregnant, but I am not looking forward to summer and being full blown out there. I'm living in Turkey now and moving to New Mexico lol. Extreme heat to a lot of heat.



Missy. said:


> Hello ladies, please can I join you? I got my BFP this morning making me 3 weeks & 3 days today. I'm due around August 16th.

Welcome!! I kinda hope you have your LO 3 days early (mine and DH's anniversary lol)



coco1985 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and somehow I found this thread haha. I just found out I was pregnant on black friday! This is my first baby and I'm so excited! I believe I am around 4 weeks but haven't seen a doctor yet to be sure. Have you all been to a doctor yet? When should I go? Anyways, based on my cycle I believe I will be due in August. :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone else in here! :hugs:

That's awesome! 6 years ago my little sister found out she was pregnant with my oldest niece on black friday... in a walmart bathroom.... we're redneck fabulous like that. She wasn't even trying lol. Had her on July 29th!



Newbie32 said:


> My tests have turned negative so seems like this one wasn't meant to be. Good luck to all of you ladies for healthy sticky beans xx

I'm so sorry Newbie :( :hugs:



Tridda said:


> I'm really hurting today. Havent got out of bed unless it's to puke or poo (diarrhea) I'm hoping this is normal, but it just feels far too strong for 5 weeks along. :( hoping this goes away.

Wow I'm so sorry you are going through this! I'd suggest calling your doctor to see if they can help - don't want to get dehydrated.



hopingnowsit said:


> Congrats to all the new ladies! As for everyone wanting there hcg bloods, I say don't wrap yourself around it too much. This is my 4th pregnancy and I went and got my bloods done 2 days ago and the next day I got a call saying my hcg level was 268 which is low for 5 weeks and a day from LMP...however I believe I ov'd late and my cycles are usually 34days but this dr didn't care and was stuck on no no no they are very low you may mc WHAT!!!! and when your pregnant your supposed to stay away from stress so hey lets add some to the plate ugh.....anyways I went and got my bloodwork done again today and am now awaiting the results to see if its doubling every 48hrs......which I'm sure everything will be fine, my last pregnancy was a twin and at some point in my 4th week my levels were only 150....so keeping fingers crossed, we'll see

The only reason I want a HCG level told to me is because they haven't done a single one this time, and the doctor had reassured me they'd always do a quant. But right now she's not here and it's only her nurse so she didn't want to do a quant.



KylasBaby said:


> I'm done testing now :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdd196f1c.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3d100202.jpg

Ahahaha I'm the same! Except we don't have the weeks indicator one here. But o nice my test line hit twice as dark as my control line I stopped!



AFM - Kidney still hurts so I'm worried I may have some kind of infection. Feeling lots of tugging/pulling/small cramping so it has me paranoid. Back pain seems to be moving up slightly but I'm not letting myself stress over it. If I don't hear anything from my doctor's office by 18Dec I'm going to call them - or if I start spotting. I know they can't stop it if I start to lose it, but I'd feel better.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm with you KylasBaby! I took another digi today pregnant 3+. It will be my last one, as of tomorrow I will be 5 weeks.


----------



## greats

I've never taken the digital tests before, now I'm curious... Haha but I told myself I was done POAS. Though it is kind of fun :haha:

Cramping a lot today and had lower back aches off and on. I realized I have a crazy sense of smell and never had that with my dd. My dh made quesadillas and the cheese smelled so sour I started gagging. Wth, I love quesadillas!


----------



## DSemcho

Now I want a quesadilla :(


----------



## greats

Girl I do too but that smell... Bleh!


----------



## DSemcho

It's like me and eggs right now lol


----------



## techheather

Due date question. Would you base it off of your ovulation date or lmp. 
If I can see when my O was , it's pretty clear and when we probably made baby. (O day. I think was later in day and had bd late at night /wee hours midnight). It makes a difference. In date four days. But makes me 4w 4 instead of 3w from lmp. 
What do you ladies think. Or it don't matter until us in a hundred weeks. Well it seems that long aways


----------



## Bee Bee

techheather said:


> Due date question. Would you base it off of your ovulation date or lmp.
> If I can see when my O was , it's pretty clear and when we probably made baby. (O day. I think was later in day and had bd late at night /wee hours midnight). It makes a difference. In date four days. But makes me 4w 4 instead of 3w from lmp.
> What do you ladies think. Or it don't matter until us in a hundred weeks. Well it seems that long aways


Even though its not even possible and really stupid, due date should be calculated from LMP. Thats how the docs do it anyway lol. And thats also where you start counting how many weeks you are along.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks for the welcome :happydance:

Gender guess my track record is boy so going to prob go with that I am good at making them have 5 :blush: 

techheather if you know when you OV I go with that! I am going by
Ovulation as my cycles were very long and I know when I ovulated , many of the on-line DD calculators allow you to enter OV date and calculate due date that way. 
If I went by last AF it would have me 6 to 7 weeks and I am not that far a long :winkwink: I ovulated on November 15, I have done it that way in the past and when I had dating scan it matched my dates exactly!


----------



## techheather

Anybody else have found that they require less sleep. -well for now that is. lol. The week that I found out BFP I kept waking up early. On my days off. 7 am. I like my 8+ hours of sleep. But I've been getting five or so. This week I'm working midnights and go home fall right asleep and bam. Awake 5-6 hours later . Evey day. I wonder if it is my excitement. Or baby reading(BnB ) obsession that prevents me from sleeping. I don't feel exhausted like others talk about. But I want my sleep. Haha. I bet the tiredness is coming since I'm early yet.


----------



## mumanddad

techheather said:


> Anybody else have found that they require less sleep. -well for now that is. lol. The week that I found out BFP I kept waking up early. On my days off. 7 am. I like my 8+ hours of sleep. But I've been getting five or so. This week I'm working midnights and go home fall right asleep and bam. Awake 5-6 hours later . Evey day. I wonder if it is my excitement. Or baby reading(BnB ) obsession that prevents me from sleeping. I don't feel exhausted like others talk about. But I want my sleep. Haha. I bet the tiredness is coming since I'm early yet.

Yes I am not having alot of sleep at all. I either sleep 11 pm till 3:30 am or 3:30 am till 8 am :( it's killing me now though

I'm also suffering so bad with my skin, I have had to come off all my allergy tablets till I see the Dr and I'm so itchy it's awful! 

So sorry newbie. Xx

Welcome everywhere xx

So I called the Dr's yesterday to book in with the mw and got told I had to see the Dr first :-/ ok that's fine but the next appointment is in a week! 

Well I didn't want to wait that long so I asked for my hcg to be checked due to mc last year. 
Well they won't draw blood because it's too expensive (good old NHS) so they are testing my urine for the hcg level!?! 

Should get the result Monday I hope x


----------



## DSemcho

I sleep from 2030 - 0400. Sometimes I sleep in until 0600.


----------



## Nursenikki112

sunshine2014 said:


> Nursenikki112 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I'm excited to join you. Im 32, wife and mom to two girls (13,8). Just found out we are expecting and due 08/06/2015. I'm looking forward to continuing on this journey with you ladies.
> 
> 
> Welcome! :) how are you feeling so far?Click to expand...



Other than being obsessed with every symptom?!? Ha ha I can't think of anything else. I have the worst heartburn Ever. That has always been an early pregnancy symptom for me. I am peeing every couple hours and my breasts are tender. I'm out of town on business travel right now but can't wait to get back and get some HCG levels done.

Thanks for asking. :) 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Nursenikki112

DSemcho said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Whew...just went to the gym and did shred!! I really hope I'm able to keep it up this time. and not give in to Doritos cravings...
> 
> I'm to scared of mc to even go to the gym!! I lift weights with my husband and now I'm just stopping cold turkey and watching what I eat. But that's just because I'm overly paranoid lol.
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Gave in to my Doritos craving. They were delicious. Thanks Sunshine. Great suggestion haha. Now I want more...Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm.... Dorito's... I tried the Hot Corn ones over the holiday weekend (while in Izmir) and even though I hate spicy stuff normally they were so good. But right now I want some good ole fashioned nacho Doritos.
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and wish you August mummies a huge congratulations!! This time last year I'd just got my BFP and now I have a beautiful little 4-month-old sleeping at my side. August is a great month to be due and even though my august baby came very early and became a July baby, I still think August is the best month :haha: happy and healthy nine months to you all!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! What day was your baby born on??
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> I think August will be a good month to have a LO too! My daughter was born in February which was so miserably cold and we were stuck inside most of the time! Yay for summer babies!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited to be pregnant, but I am not looking forward to summer and being full blown out there. I'm living in Turkey now and moving to New Mexico lol. Extreme heat to a lot of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, please can I join you? I got my BFP this morning making me 3 weeks & 3 days today. I'm due around August 16th.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!! I kinda hope you have your LO 3 days early (mine and DH's anniversary lol)
> 
> 
> 
> coco1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and somehow I found this thread haha. I just found out I was pregnant on black friday! This is my first baby and I'm so excited! I believe I am around 4 weeks but haven't seen a doctor yet to be sure. Have you all been to a doctor yet? When should I go? Anyways, based on my cycle I believe I will be due in August. :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone else in here! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome! 6 years ago my little sister found out she was pregnant with my oldest niece on black friday... in a walmart bathroom.... we're redneck fabulous like that. She wasn't even trying lol. Had her on July 29th!
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> My tests have turned negative so seems like this one wasn't meant to be. Good luck to all of you ladies for healthy sticky beans xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry Newbie :( :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Tridda said:
> 
> 
> I'm really hurting today. Havent got out of bed unless it's to puke or poo (diarrhea) I'm hoping this is normal, but it just feels far too strong for 5 weeks along. :( hoping this goes away.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I'm so sorry you are going through this! I'd suggest calling your doctor to see if they can help - don't want to get dehydrated.
> 
> 
> 
> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new ladies! As for everyone wanting there hcg bloods, I say don't wrap yourself around it too much. This is my 4th pregnancy and I went and got my bloods done 2 days ago and the next day I got a call saying my hcg level was 268 which is low for 5 weeks and a day from LMP...however I believe I ov'd late and my cycles are usually 34days but this dr didn't care and was stuck on no no no they are very low you may mc WHAT!!!! and when your pregnant your supposed to stay away from stress so hey lets add some to the plate ugh.....anyways I went and got my bloodwork done again today and am now awaiting the results to see if its doubling every 48hrs......which I'm sure everything will be fine, my last pregnancy was a twin and at some point in my 4th week my levels were only 150....so keeping fingers crossed, we'll seeClick to expand...
> 
> The only reason I want a HCG level told to me is because they haven't done a single one this time, and the doctor had reassured me they'd always do a quant. But right now she's not here and it's only her nurse so she didn't want to do a quant.
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm done testing now :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdd196f1c.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3d100202.jpg
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha I'm the same! Except we don't have the weeks indicator one here. But o nice my test line hit twice as dark as my control line I stopped!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - Kidney still hurts so I'm worried I may have some kind of infection. Feeling lots of tugging/pulling/small cramping so it has me paranoid. Back pain seems to be moving up slightly but I'm not letting myself stress over it. If I don't hear anything from my doctor's office by 18Dec I'm going to call them - or if I start spotting. I know they can't stop it if I start to lose it, but I'd feel better.Click to expand...



Congrats!!!!! :) 

Which part of New Mexico? I'm actually from there. Born and raised in Albuquerque but now I live in Florida.


----------



## DSemcho

We're going to Holloman AFB - by Alamogordo. I'm kinda excited honestly.


Ugh back pain and tugging in the front got me all paranoid.


----------



## sunshine2014

Morning ladies!

I'm not getting the lack of sleep you are talking about (sorry lol). I went to bed at 9 and woke up at 7 this morning. I"m usually an early sleeper, but not that early. I stick to a pretty good schedule though, usually 10-10:30-7 every day. What can I say, I love my sleep! And I need to get it all in now lol.

No cravings here, although I was very hungry yesterday all day. I remembered that peppermint tea helps curve appetite (it was like 7:30 pm and I'd already eaten a big dinner), and I'm happy to say it worked! :) So peppermint tea is going to be my go-to.

Last time I could not drink ANY hot liquids, it was sooo weird. I had to have iced coffee, and iced tea. While it was good, I'm enjoying my hot tea/coffee while I can.

Exercise is very important during pregnancy, so I wouldn't worry about mc...especially at this stage, in relation to exercise. It's important for you to keep active and healthy. So, if a mc happens, I know it won't be because I did shred at 4 weeks pregnant. I work out every day, yoga a few times a week, strength and core, and it helps keep me sane and healthy, and also helps grow a healthy baby.

What's up for today everyone?


----------



## DSemcho

Been getting twinges and twangs all day that made me nervous so I bought a test to make me feel better. Expected it to be light since it's afternoon here and I've peed so much today... But alas! After a 1 - 1 1/2 hour hold the test line basically evaporated the control line lol


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsfba53bb8.jpg

Yesterday Morning's test.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps76187883.jpg


----------



## jaspie

Im sleeping okay apart from waking up for the toilet, it was every 2.5 hours last night from 21.45 when I went to sleep to 6am when my alarm went off! 3 times I woke up for a wee! I still have heartburn and gas I burp for ages after eating or drinking anything. I've just eaten my lunch but I have a 2hour meeting in 20mins with my boss! Going to have to try and stealth burp!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh no! Good luck jaspie lol


----------



## KylasBaby

techheather said:


> Due date question. Would you base it off of your ovulation date or lmp.
> If I can see when my O was , it's pretty clear and when we probably made baby. (O day. I think was later in day and had bd late at night /wee hours midnight). It makes a difference. In date four days. But makes me 4w 4 instead of 3w from lmp.
> What do you ladies think. Or it don't matter until us in a hundred weeks. Well it seems that long aways

Here's what I do - adjust your lmp to 2 weeks before you Oed. Because doctors assume you O 14 days after your cycle starts. So my cycle started October 23 or 24th, but bc I Oed cd20 I changed it to October 29. Because things will look like they are developing late if you go by lmp and Oed late, you know. This way everything should be right on track :thumbup:



techheather said:


> Anybody else have found that they require less sleep. -well for now that is. lol. The week that I found out BFP I kept waking up early. On my days off. 7 am. I like my 8+ hours of sleep. But I've been getting five or so. This week I'm working midnights and go home fall right asleep and bam. Awake 5-6 hours later . Evey day. I wonder if it is my excitement. Or baby reading(BnB ) obsession that prevents me from sleeping. I don't feel exhausted like others talk about. But I want my sleep. Haha. I bet the tiredness is coming since I'm early yet.

I definitely do not require less sleep, but I'm getting less sleep lol. Takes me forever to get to sleep and then I wake up once or twice during the night and take a while to get back to sleep. I'm definitely tired all the time, but just can't sleep.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I never did real well with sleep, but I used to take low dose xanax before bed to help me. Now I can't do that. So I beat up my DH all night.

Constipation is is the word of the day.

How are we doing, gals?


----------



## KylasBaby

Love the run around doctors give. Why is it so hard to make an appointment??

So I called the appoint line at my OB and told them if just found out I am pregnant and how my last ended in a MMC so I want to get in as soon as I can to check my hcg levels and whatnot, so they transfer me over to the nurse. Of course no one answers so I left a message saying I was trying to make an appointment and they transferred me to that line and asked about bloodwork. So maybe they will send me for bloodwork first before I get an appointment? Freaking A this shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## Missy.

DSemcho - Lovely dark line there! 

I do the same as KylasBaby to calculate my due date as I have pretty long cycles. I ov pretty late in my cycle and have a short LP so if I was to go by my LMP my due date would be off by about a week and a half. 

As for sleep, I am sooo tired. I'm going to bed early every night and could probably still fit in an afternoon nap if I could!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> Love the run around doctors give. Why is it so hard to make an appointment??
> 
> So I called the appoint line at my OB and told them if just found out I am pregnant and how my last ended in a MMC so I want to get in as soon as I can to check my hcg levels and whatnot, so they transfer me over to the nurse. Of course no one answers so I left a message saying I was trying to make an appointment and they transferred me to that line and asked about bloodwork. So maybe they will send me for bloodwork first before I get an appointment? Freaking A this shouldn't be so hard.

uhg! Do you go to a large practice with a lot of doctors?


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Love the run around doctors give. Why is it so hard to make an appointment??
> 
> So I called the appoint line at my OB and told them if just found out I am pregnant and how my last ended in a MMC so I want to get in as soon as I can to check my hcg levels and whatnot, so they transfer me over to the nurse. Of course no one answers so I left a message saying I was trying to make an appointment and they transferred me to that line and asked about bloodwork. So maybe they will send me for bloodwork first before I get an appointment? Freaking A this shouldn't be so hard.
> 
> uhg! Do you go to a large practice with a lot of doctors?Click to expand...

Not really there are only 6 doctors. It's just frustrating. This is the same place that after my D&C (like 2-3 months after) didn't have my tissue test results to see why I had the MMC despite billing me for it. Never did get those results. The office is by itself in a different location, but is part of a major hospital 15 minutes away so procedures and births happen there.

If there was somewhere closer I'd go, but unless I want to go into the city (which is a good 45 mins without traffic from me and further from work) this is pretty much it. But I might consider going into the city anyway bc even their we page seems friendlier and more comforting. But then I'd have to take the entire morning off work or the afternoon bc traffic in and out of the city is ridiculous. Oh man. Stressed! But they do an ultrasound at 8 weeks guaranteed. I wouldn't have to beg. It says new pregnancy appointments and ultrasounds are done at 8 weeks.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ok so emailed the other OB in the city anyway. Won't hurt to see them too and then decide where I wanna go.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> Ok so emailed the other OB in the city anyway. Won't hurt to see them too and then decide where I wanna go.

Good for you!!! Won't hurt at all!!! Besides...the best care is the best idea. You should not be so stressed by your OB! Not with all the other stress we put on ourselves. You need a great OB. Someone who makes you both feel as comfortable as possible.

We drive over 30 minutes to my OB (and all farm back roads!), but I refuse to go to anyone else. He is great and the only doctor in the practice. Last year when the ER sent me home saying I had ovarian cysts, I went to see him and he sent me right back to the ER, called them himself, and said to admit me because I had appendicitis. He quite possibly saved my life. There are many doctors who are easier for me to get to, but I will only go to him!


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so emailed the other OB in the city anyway. Won't hurt to see them too and then decide where I wanna go.
> 
> Good for you!!! Won't hurt at all!!! Besides...the best care is the best idea. You should not be so stressed by your OB! Not with all the other stress we put on ourselves. You need a great OB. Someone who makes you both feel as comfortable as possible.
> 
> We drive over 30 minutes to my OB (and all farm back roads!), but I refuse to go to anyone else. He is great and the only doctor in the practice. Last year when the ER sent me home saying I had ovarian cysts, I went to see him and he sent me right back to the ER, called them himself, and said to admit me because I had appendicitis. He quite possibly saved my life. There are many doctors who are easier for me to get to, but I will only go to him!Click to expand...

This one is a bit smaller, 5 doctors. I don't mind multiple doctors as long as they make me feel comfortable and like they give a damn you know? With my last ending in a loss they should be making me feel more comfortable not this stressed.

And they already responded to my email. Much better! I'll call once Im done my 45 mins on the treadmill lol.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so emailed the other OB in the city anyway. Won't hurt to see them too and then decide where I wanna go.
> 
> Good for you!!! Won't hurt at all!!! Besides...the best care is the best idea. You should not be so stressed by your OB! Not with all the other stress we put on ourselves. You need a great OB. Someone who makes you both feel as comfortable as possible.
> 
> We drive over 30 minutes to my OB (and all farm back roads!), but I refuse to go to anyone else. He is great and the only doctor in the practice. Last year when the ER sent me home saying I had ovarian cysts, I went to see him and he sent me right back to the ER, called them himself, and said to admit me because I had appendicitis. He quite possibly saved my life. There are many doctors who are easier for me to get to, but I will only go to him!Click to expand...
> 
> This one is a bit smaller, 5 doctors. I don't mind multiple doctors as long as they make me feel comfortable and like they give a damn you know? With my last ending in a loss they should be making me feel more comfortable not this stressed.
> 
> And they already responded to my email. Much better! I'll call once Im done my 45 mins on the treadmill lol.Click to expand...

GOOD! That is good news!!! YAY! Multiple doctors is totally cool! When I had my son, I went to a practice with several. I had great care and saw all of the doctors.


----------



## sunshine2014

My DR is great. I've only met my OB once, and unfortunately it was the day he told me I had lost the baby :( Then again when he did my D&C. But I figure, based on those two bad situations, if I still feel comfortable with him, it's a good sign. It's also hard to find a good Dr where I live. As for OB's they place you with one. I had requested a female, but there are only like 3 in the city...so I ended up with a male, but it's okay! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so emailed the other OB in the city anyway. Won't hurt to see them too and then decide where I wanna go.
> 
> Good for you!!! Won't hurt at all!!! Besides...the best care is the best idea. You should not be so stressed by your OB! Not with all the other stress we put on ourselves. You need a great OB. Someone who makes you both feel as comfortable as possible.
> 
> We drive over 30 minutes to my OB (and all farm back roads!), but I refuse to go to anyone else. He is great and the only doctor in the practice. Last year when the ER sent me home saying I had ovarian cysts, I went to see him and he sent me right back to the ER, called them himself, and said to admit me because I had appendicitis. He quite possibly saved my life. There are many doctors who are easier for me to get to, but I will only go to him!Click to expand...
> 
> This one is a bit smaller, 5 doctors. I don't mind multiple doctors as long as they make me feel comfortable and like they give a damn you know? With my last ending in a loss they should be making me feel more comfortable not this stressed.
> 
> And they already responded to my email. Much better! I'll call once Im done my 45 mins on the treadmill lol.Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD! That is good news!!! YAY! Multiple doctors is totally cool! When I had my son, I went to a practice with several. I had great care and saw all of the doctors.Click to expand...

Of course the lady who schedules first pregnancy appointments is only in the office Monday, Wednesday and Friday. :dohh: It's Thursday...so I left a message and hopefully can schedule the appointment tomorrow.

I feel like all these run arounds are trying to tell me to chill haha.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

It's very possible. I am still waiting to hear from my doctor about whether I should repeat my bloodwork or go for the u/s. I just spoke with the nurse though and she more or less told me to relax. They will see me Monday night.


----------



## KylasBaby

I feel like they deal with nervous mamas all the time that they're so jaded to how anxious and nervous and scared we really are. So they don't do much to make us feel better.


----------



## greats

Relax, KylasBaby! There, now chill. Lol

I'm so tired, all I want to do is sleep! But looking after three 2-year olds today until 6pm... Save me! Lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I sleep all the time. Sometimes my eyes just won't stay open. 
Aside of that I also have cramps a few times a day. Those are really starting to have me worried! I can't help thinking that it's a bad sign. I don't think they're crazy strong but I've been on bcp for 11years and before that they were so bad that I would cry and even throw up. 
Is anyone else having cramps?


----------



## sunshine2014

I wouldn't call them cramps...but today I felt like pressure there. It had my worried, but DH says it's normal. They seem to be gone now though... we'll see.


----------



## KylasBaby

First appointment December 23rd! 12:30pm with an ultrasound beforehand at 11 :). I'll be 7+6. They do first appt at 8 weeks. Booking lady says I'll be 8 weeks the 23rd. I think it's the 24th, but who am I to argue? Lol

Hoping to still get a call back from my current OB and get bloodwork done through them soon. Like now lol.


----------



## sunshine2014

Just booked my 8 week ultrasound for December 30. Really hoping it's a good one. I lost my last baby at 7 weeks 5 days.


----------



## greats

.hopeful.one. said:


> I sleep all the time. Sometimes my eyes just won't stay open.
> Aside of that I also have cramps a few times a day. Those are really starting to have me worried! I can't help thinking that it's a bad sign. I don't think they're crazy strong but I've been on bcp for 11years and before that they were so bad that I would cry and even throw up.
> Is anyone else having cramps?

With my dd I cramped all the way to 8 weeks, not terrible cramping but enough to always worry me. I've been cramping the past two days as well, not painful at all, just pressure and it feels uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> First appointment December 23rd! 12:30pm with an ultrasound beforehand at 11 :). I'll be 7+6. They do first appt at 8 weeks. Booking lady says I'll be 8 weeks the 23rd. I think it's the 24th, but who am I to argue? Lol
> 
> Hoping to still get a call back from my current OB and get bloodwork done through them soon. Like now lol.

YES!!!!!!!

As for cramps, I have them. I brought them up to my doctor last Saturday and he said that is normal unless I am experiencing bleeding. I also get STRONG painful pokes on both sides. And feelings of pressure. It all seems to be worse when I have to pee too!

I was doing ok with the being tired up until the last two days. Today I am already starting to nod off and it's only 11am. I am drinking much less coffee too which doesn't help. Yesterday I was feeling like I could nod off while driving home.

How are you all with your moods? I had a full on FIGHT with DH in the grocery store last night. I am such a short tempered BEYOTCH this week.


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> First appointment December 23rd! 12:30pm with an ultrasound beforehand at 11 :). I'll be 7+6. They do first appt at 8 weeks. Booking lady says I'll be 8 weeks the 23rd. I think it's the 24th, but who am I to argue? Lol
> 
> Hoping to still get a call back from my current OB and get bloodwork done through them soon. Like now lol.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> As for cramps, I have them. I brought them up to my doctor last Saturday and he said that is normal unless I am experiencing bleeding. I also get STRONG painful pokes on both sides. And feelings of pressure. It all seems to be worse when I have to pee too!
> 
> I was doing ok with the being tired up until the last two days. Today I am already starting to nod off and it's only 11am. I am drinking much less coffee too which doesn't help. Yesterday I was feeling like I could nod off while driving home.
> 
> How are you all with your moods? I have a full on FIGHT with DH in the grocery store last night. I am such a short tempered BEYOTCH this week.Click to expand...

I have those painful pokes on both sides too, kind of like near my ovaries. More on the left, but definitely both sides. It's weird. Definitely still having some pressure/cramping. Not anything bad, but noticeable. 

Oh I'm super sensitive. Little things annoy me or set me off.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> First appointment December 23rd! 12:30pm with an ultrasound beforehand at 11 :). I'll be 7+6. They do first appt at 8 weeks. Booking lady says I'll be 8 weeks the 23rd. I think it's the 24th, but who am I to argue? Lol
> 
> Hoping to still get a call back from my current OB and get bloodwork done through them soon. Like now lol.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> As for cramps, I have them. I brought them up to my doctor last Saturday and he said that is normal unless I am experiencing bleeding. I also get STRONG painful pokes on both sides. And feelings of pressure. It all seems to be worse when I have to pee too!
> 
> I was doing ok with the being tired up until the last two days. Today I am already starting to nod off and it's only 11am. I am drinking much less coffee too which doesn't help. Yesterday I was feeling like I could nod off while driving home.
> 
> How are you all with your moods? I have a full on FIGHT with DH in the grocery store last night. I am such a short tempered BEYOTCH this week.Click to expand...
> 
> I have those painful pokes on both sides too, kind of like near my ovaries. More on the left, but definitely both sides. It's weird. Definitely still having some pressure/cramping. Not anything bad, but noticeable.
> 
> Oh I'm super sensitive. Little things annoy me or set me off.Click to expand...

Yes, I have them more on my right! I had a nasty one wake me up yesterday. 
I am sensitive too. Kind of feel like crying right now. No reason. Just feel like crying.
I was so mad at DH because he wanted pizza bites and I was trying to coupon and didn't have a coupon for pizza bites. Stupid, I know. And I was mean. I can hear myself saying things and in my head I am saying to myself WHY ARE YOU SAYING THAT? but it just comes right out of my mouth. I remember this from being pregnant with my son. It's like having an alien inside your head talking for you.

And who ate most of the pizza bites last night? Me.


----------



## sunshine2014

And who ate most of the pizza bites last night? Me.[/QUOTE]

hahahaha that's funny! It's okay, you're pregnant.


----------



## DSemcho

I want to schedule my ultrasound but I feel like I'm bugging medical lol.

Also DH is making fun of me because instead of craving really unhealthy foods I only want super healthy ones like fresh spinach (which I normally dislike spinach).

Also he said we are telling my MIL on Christmas.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I am, as I type this, sitting at my desk at work eating raw carrots and broccoli with veggie dip. I have been craving it like crazy.


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> I am, as I type this, sitting at my desk at work eating raw carrots and broccoli with veggie dip. I have been craving it like crazy.

That sounds delish!

I just had my lunch - Italian seasoned chicken breast and a cup of cooked carrots :). Healthy healthy


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> First appointment December 23rd! 12:30pm with an ultrasound beforehand at 11 :). I'll be 7+6. They do first appt at 8 weeks. Booking lady says I'll be 8 weeks the 23rd. I think it's the 24th, but who am I to argue? Lol
> 
> Hoping to still get a call back from my current OB and get bloodwork done through them soon. Like now lol.

Yay!! :thumbup: Glad you got an appointment and it's not too far away. Can't wait to hear the good news!



BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> First appointment December 23rd! 12:30pm with an ultrasound beforehand at 11 :). I'll be 7+6. They do first appt at 8 weeks. Booking lady says I'll be 8 weeks the 23rd. I think it's the 24th, but who am I to argue? Lol
> 
> Hoping to still get a call back from my current OB and get bloodwork done through them soon. Like now lol.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> As for cramps, I have them. I brought them up to my doctor last Saturday and he said that is normal unless I am experiencing bleeding. I also get STRONG painful pokes on both sides. And feelings of pressure. It all seems to be worse when I have to pee too!
> 
> I was doing ok with the being tired up until the last two days. Today I am already starting to nod off and it's only 11am. I am drinking much less coffee too which doesn't help. Yesterday I was feeling like I could nod off while driving home.
> 
> How are you all with your moods? I had a full on FIGHT with DH in the grocery store last night. I am such a short tempered BEYOTCH this week.Click to expand...

Sigh. YES...basically DH being in the same room as me annoys me :wacko: I know I'm being ridiculous but I can't help it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Just booked my 8 week ultrasound for December 30. Really hoping it's a good one. I lost my last baby at 7 weeks 5 days.

hope to see you post pictures of a healthy little bean :flower:


I noticed loads of cramping this time it has eased off though noticed I am feeling sick in the mornings and supper tired come lunch time :wacko:


----------



## mewolkens

During my last pregnancy someone told me carrots help ms so they're my go to as well.

I'm currently shopping for a new doctor as my mw last pregnancy told me I miscarried because I got pregnant too soon after having my IUD removed, which is just not true. I had a blighted ovum and carried it for near 11 weeks. I will not be going back to her.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> I am, as I type this, sitting at my desk at work eating raw carrots and broccoli with veggie dip. I have been craving it like crazy.
> 
> That sounds delish!
> 
> I just had my lunch - Italian seasoned chicken breast and a cup of cooked carrots :). Healthy healthyClick to expand...

So does that! And now I can smell whatever the cafeteria is cooking for lunch and I am still starving.


----------



## sunshine2014

I just had my lunch too. Spinach salad with red peppers, tomatoes, avacados, pumpkin seeds and oil/vinegar dressing. mmm!


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> I am, as I type this, sitting at my desk at work eating raw carrots and broccoli with veggie dip. I have been craving it like crazy.
> 
> That sounds delish!
> 
> I just had my lunch - Italian seasoned chicken breast and a cup of cooked carrots :). Healthy healthyClick to expand...
> 
> So does that! And now I can smell whatever the cafeteria is cooking for lunch and I am still starving.Click to expand...

I'm just gonna rename this thread the August food club hahahaha

I have the Italian chicken breast every weekday for lunch. It's easy to bring to work. Then some vegetable. This weeks it's been broxcoli twice then green beans then carrots. Broccoli has always been my favorite. Now I have a craving for a big sugar cookie :)

Lots of ultrasounds being booked! Can't wait to see all our beautiful babies :)


----------



## Bee Bee

.hopeful.one. said:


> I sleep all the time. Sometimes my eyes just won't stay open.
> Aside of that I also have cramps a few times a day. Those are really starting to have me worried! I can't help thinking that it's a bad sign. I don't think they're crazy strong but I've been on bcp for 11years and before that they were so bad that I would cry and even throw up.
> Is anyone else having cramps?

I hear that cramps are perfectly normal to feel right now. As long as there isn't any bright red blood along with it. Personally, I have what I would just call "tightness" there. 

As far as the sleeplessness you other ladies are talking about. Totally not for me right now! I've just been dead tired the past few days. :( I also have a headache today that I can't really do much about. 

I am due to go in and do another blood HCG check today! I'm hoping the numbers have doubled nicely


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> I want to schedule my ultrasound but I feel like I'm bugging medical lol.
> 
> Also DH is making fun of me because instead of craving really unhealthy foods I only want super healthy ones like fresh spinach (which I normally dislike spinach).
> 
> Also he said we are telling my MIL on Christmas.

Ive been the same. I REALLY wanted a salad for lunch yesterday even though I had brought a different lunch to work. So, I ended up running out and getting one. 

We are also telling my parents on Christmas!

We are not telling DH's parents until Valentines Day though (12 weeks) because they are SUPER religious and I really don't want them involved if I MC before then...


----------



## sunshine2014

Good luck bee bee!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

We really are the food club...hahahahahahahaha!!!

Aside from my raw veggie craving, I am just trying to get the constipation to take a break.

I could really go for DH's fried pork chops and pickles right now though...


----------



## DSemcho

Bee Bee said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I want to schedule my ultrasound but I feel like I'm bugging medical lol.
> 
> Also DH is making fun of me because instead of craving really unhealthy foods I only want super healthy ones like fresh spinach (which I normally dislike spinach).
> 
> Also he said we are telling my MIL on Christmas.
> 
> Ive been the same. I REALLY wanted a salad for lunch yesterday even though I had brought a different lunch to work. So, I ended up running out and getting one.
> 
> We are also telling my parents on Christmas!
> 
> We are not telling DH's parents until Valentines Day though (12 weeks) because they are SUPER religious and I really don't want them involved if I MC before then...Click to expand...


I actually out fresh spinach on my sandwich tonight lol
Luckily our parents aren't overly religious and they know we've had problems staying pregnant. If I make it to Christmas I'll be 8w1d. Today I am 5w1d and it's the longest I've stayed pregnant.


----------



## greats

Omg you ladies eat so healthy. Here I am munching on Mac n cheese :blush: haha

If I could sleep all day I would. Just got 2 of the munchkins down for a nap so think I'm going to nap before the 3rd one gets here this afternoon.


----------



## Bee Bee

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> We really are the food club...hahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Aside from my raw veggie craving, I am just trying to get the constipation to take a break.
> 
> I could really go for DH's fried pork chops and pickles right now though...

I would be so happy with constipation right now! hahaha! I've been on Metformin for 6 months for my PCOS and I haven't seen a solid BM since I started taking it lol. But I know I will be diving into the realm of constipation eventually lol



DSemcho said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I want to schedule my ultrasound but I feel like I'm bugging medical lol.
> 
> Also DH is making fun of me because instead of craving really unhealthy foods I only want super healthy ones like fresh spinach (which I normally dislike spinach).
> 
> Also he said we are telling my MIL on Christmas.
> 
> Ive been the same. I REALLY wanted a salad for lunch yesterday even though I had brought a different lunch to work. So, I ended up running out and getting one.
> 
> We are also telling my parents on Christmas!
> 
> We are not telling DH's parents until Valentines Day though (12 weeks) because they are SUPER religious and I really don't want them involved if I MC before then...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually out fresh spinach on my sandwich tonight lol
> Luckily our parents aren't overly religious and they know we've had problems staying pregnant. If I make it to Christmas I'll be 8w1d. Today I am 5w1d and it's the longest I've stayed pregnant.Click to expand...

That's awesome! I'm praying for a sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

No tiredness here still lol...bored, but not tired. WOrk is SOOO slow today. I work from home, and you'd think that'd be good when it's slow...but I'm still stuck at my computer :S I already worked out, folded laundry, called and made some appointments. I'd like to go downstairs but I'm kind of stuck up here..... thank goodness for B&B lol


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I am going to my car on my lunch break to take a quick nap.

I can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## Rees

DSemcho said:


> Anyone's DH not acting excited?

Haha, mine!!!!!! I was waiting for my period to have the implant so we could stop using condoms/rhythm method (yeah, doesn't work). We both initially said abortion, but then through all the poking and proding checking for ectopic and realising that I don't want an abortion, particularly not over Xmas, I came to the decision to keep baby. He's happier today now that we've discovered there is a baby, had another scan today and saw the sac which has grown and the yolk sac :D

Feel like I'm floating on cloud 9 interspersed with "morning" sickness!!!! Xx


----------



## jaspie

I'm really fancying healthy food too. And I also had spinach for lunch!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh man! Y'all are making me hungry. It's barely 11 here, early for lunch but that's not going to stop me. I'm having leftover spaghetti today.


----------



## Tridda

.hopeful.one. said:


> Oh man! Y'all are making me hungry. It's barely 11 here, early for lunch but that's not going to stop me. I'm having leftover spaghetti today.

That sounds good! Yummy!


----------



## DSemcho

It's 8pm here lol.

I am napping like everyday lol. And I've got the munchies again... >_<


----------



## KylasBaby

I swear I can smell sugar..... Which makes me want sugar cookies. And lemonade.....


----------



## mumanddad

I'm so rough today, it feels like flu :( 

It's so great alot of you are getting ultrasounds booked!
Here in the uk you get a routine 12 week scan, unless there are any problems early on.

I'm hoping I will meet the mw before Christmas but not holding out much hope for that :(

It's killing my husband keeping this pregnancy quite! He has obviously told work because I'm so high risk but other then that no one knows.

If your planning on telling family Christmas day how are you going about it? 
We have been playing with a few ideas but not sure if there very good.

Hope you have all had a good day x


----------



## Ashley25

how many weeks will everyone be at their first appointment? They wouldn't book me until Jan 7th when I will be 9 weeks.. and then the girl mentioned I need a 'pregnancy confirmation appointment' on Jan 23.. Why so far apart? Does this mean I'll have to wait until the last appointment for an ultrasound?

I'm thinking I'm gonna call today to question them.. I will drive myself crazy until then

No symptoms yet =(


----------



## KylasBaby

Ashley25 said:


> how many weeks will everyone be at their first appointment? They wouldn't book me until Jan 7th when I will be 9 weeks.. and then the girl mentioned I need a 'pregnancy confirmation appointment' on Jan 23.. Why so far apart? Does this mean I'll have to wait until the last appointment for an ultrasound?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna call today to question them.. I will drive myself crazy until then
> 
> No symptoms yet =(

I'll be 7+6 at my first appointment & ultrasound. They start seeing patients for the first appointment and ultrasound around 8 weeks at this place. A big reason I'm considering switching to them. My current OB doesn't like seeing patients until 10/12 weeks. 

You'll have to ask your doctor what their practice is, but generally a first appointment is just for blood/physical/exam, etc. and an ultrasound comes later. Again, another reason I will probably switch. That's what my current OB does and then schedules an ultrasound for later. This new one does an ultrasound followed by the appointment at 8 weeks. 

I'd definitely call and get it figured out.


----------



## greats

I've come to the conclusion that I'm dying today. Yep. Woke up from a mini nap feeling like death! Pounding headache, nauseous, hungry but nothing sounds good, and the third toddler I watch for today should be here any minute. Save meeeeeee.


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm dying today. Yep. Woke up from a mini nap feeling like death! Pounding headache, nauseous, hungry but nothing sounds good, and the third toddler I watch for today should be here any minute. Save meeeeeee.

I feel ya. I'm watching the 2 boys I nanny. They're 8 and 4, but the 4 year old is more difficult than the 2 year old twins I babysit. He is a handful and a half. I'd take 10 of the 8 year old over this one 4 year old lol. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## KylasBaby

The plan was to work with my mom in her daycare once I had a baby so I could stay with it for as long as possible. So I'm talking to my mom about working with her because she has a lot of people who want in. She is pretty high in demand :). The thing is, she needs more kids to be able to hire me, but if she takes too many babies she won't have room for my baby as she can only have so many under a certain age (she has a home daycare). I can't come out and tell her to save me a spot yet it's too early. So I want to wait until my ultrasound and tell her at Christmas, but then she risks losing some kids. I've told her to schedule interviews with these people for after Christmas and the new year so they won't look for placement elsewhere and she possibly lose them, but also so she doesn't commit to them and has a space open for this baby. 

The ultrasound is in about 2.5 weeks, but I'm worried she won't wait that long and either a) lose the kids she needs to hire me or b) commit to the kids and not have room for this munchkin.

Also worried about how long she will be able to do without me so I can have some kind of maternity leave. L gets 6 weeks and wants me and the baby home for those entire 6 weeks, but if my mother needs me to work me and the baby have to go as I will be breast feeding. Oy...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley25 said:


> how many weeks will everyone be at their first appointment? They wouldn't book me until Jan 7th when I will be 9 weeks.. and then the girl mentioned I need a 'pregnancy confirmation appointment' on Jan 23.. Why so far apart? Does this mean I'll have to wait until the last appointment for an ultrasound?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna call today to question them.. I will drive myself crazy until then
> 
> No symptoms yet =(

My doctor set my appointment for 7 weeks. They don't do an official ultrasound until about 18 weeks though.


----------



## Wifey1013

I will be almost 12 weeks at my first appointment, the end of January. Man, I wish it would hurry up! First and only ultrasound will be 20 week scan.


----------



## Rees

sunshine2014 said:


> No tiredness here still lol...bored, but not tired. WOrk is SOOO slow today. I work from home, and you'd think that'd be good when it's slow...but I'm still stuck at my computer :S I already worked out, folded laundry, called and made some appointments. I'd like to go downstairs but I'm kind of stuck up here..... thank goodness for B&B lol

I kept thinking the other day ooooh? No tiredness yet, today it hits me like a sledgehammer. Now that it's evening I'm not tired, still got Nick Jr on and the kids are in bed and I'm right up by the fire coz it's bloody freezing!!!! Waiting for my OH to come home and warm me up. And I've nearly caught up with this thread, yay!!!!! :) xxx


----------



## Rees

I've told work because of the previous thoughts baby was ectopic, which means OH's work knows as he's works next door! I've told a few people already, my parents know and my close friends and family, my OH has just told 2. Waiting to tell his parents in January after his daughters birthday (We both have a daughter and a son from a previous relationship so this bambino makes us a family of 5!!) 

As for gender predictions, I'm so horny and keep jumping him so I'm going for boy. With my daughter I had to fight for my sex drive, with my son I had to fight to keep it down as it went crazy!!!

I guessed right with my daughter and then guessed my son was a girl at first, now being able to compare the pregnancies I have no clue!!!!! Lmao!!!! Guess further along I might have more to compare to!! But so far I say boy! Xx


----------



## greats

This thread does move fast but I love it! I look forward to reading it every time lol tried convincing my dh to stay home after lunch but he looked at me and the three toddlers and walked out the door laughing. He will regret that soon enough haha


----------



## Missy.

Greats - Sounds like you've had your hands full today! 

I'm soo tired today. Also feeling really crampy with the odd stabbing pain. Don't remember having these pains with my other two children.


----------



## sunshine2014

Kylasbaby - Do you not want to tell your Mom the situation until later? You could always hint...? It sounds like a tough choice, but you definitely want to stay home with your baby, and working with your mom would be a great option. Also, I'm sure if she knew the situation, she'd help make the right decision with you :)

I'm nervous about the scan, but I think I'll just have to come to terms with the fact that this time I'll be a ball of nerves until 2nd trimester, if I make it that far! I took another test today, definitely pregnant lol (YAY!)

AFM - no symptoms, just eating healthy and working out. I know how quickly that changes, so I'm enjoying it to the max!! I do have a craving for brie though already....and I wish I could eat it. Cooked brie is okkkk, but not the same. I will definitely miss Brie and wine. Oh, and spicy salmon sushi rolls....


----------



## biscuits104

I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:


----------



## greats

biscuits104 said:


> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:

Congrats!!! What do you think you're having, boy or girl?

Hey everyone, make sure to post what gender you think baby is so it can be put on the front page! :thumbup:


----------



## greats

I don't know what's up with today, but I'm struggling. I can barely keep my eyes open and the nausea is starting. I was really hoping I wouldn't get MS this time around but I have a huge feeling it'll start full force within the next few days.

Has anyone heard about taking a B6 and zinc supplement to help curb MS?


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> biscuits104 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! What do you think you're having, boy or girl?
> 
> Hey everyone, make sure to post what gender you think baby is so it can be put on the front page! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Chinese gender predictor says girl x


----------



## mumanddad

biscuits104 said:


> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:

Welcome to the group x


----------



## techheather

today i called the OB. been having a pinching pain left side. I do have a cyst on that side, that was to be followed in November. I dont remember that conversation, and had my annual last month or so. was never mentioned. guess all the baby planning talk at annual over shadowed the cyst.. Anyways. I get to have an early US.. yay for that.. however hope its just the cyst acting up with hormones and that is it


----------



## EmyDra

Hello!! Love the name of this group  congratulations everyone.

My august firefly is due 16th of August 2015! Subject to change.

Cannot believe i'm pregnant!!!


----------



## greats

techheather said:


> today i called the OB. been having a pinching pain left side. I do have a cyst on that side, that was to be followed in November. I dont remember that conversation, and had my annual last month or so. was never mentioned. guess all the baby planning talk at annual over shadowed the cyst.. Anyways. I get to have an early US.. yay for that.. however hope its just the cyst acting up with hormones and that is it

Do you get the pinching pain near your ovaries? I had it bad with my dd in both sides. Also had multiple cysts on my right ovary. Could be both cyst and the start of your ligaments stretching.


----------



## mewolkens

> Congrats!!! What do you think you're having, boy or girl?
> 
> Hey everyone, make sure to post what gender you think baby is so it can be put on the front page! :thumbup:

I honestly don't have a feeling either way, so I'm staying team yellow for now.

Also, fingers crossed but for the first time in 6 days I've had No Spotting! It was never enough to do more than barely show up on a liner, but I am so glad it's gone!


----------



## techheather

mostly on left. pinch stab pain. fullness...feels like the one that i carried for a few months on the right lol.. but it was a great excuse to get early US.. ligament stretching.. this early on would that happen 4-5 weeks?


----------



## greats

It's possible, that's what my doctor told me it was with my dd. It's very common to get that feeling, I know exactly what you're talking about when you describe it.


----------



## Ashley25

techheather said:


> today i called the OB. been having a pinching pain left side. I do have a cyst on that side, that was to be followed in November. I dont remember that conversation, and had my annual last month or so. was never mentioned. guess all the baby planning talk at annual over shadowed the cyst.. Anyways. I get to have an early US.. yay for that.. however hope its just the cyst acting up with hormones and that is it


Same situation.. I called today complaining about a pain on my right side. My OB will be out until Tuesday so they called me back to come in for a ultrasound tomorrow! I'm only 4 1/2 week! She said they wanted to rule out an eptopic... so we will see.. I will update! when is your US?


----------



## techheather

so i got an US booked wednesday. in the mean time I was researching what i may see that day. I came across this great video of funny pregnancy reveals.. really good ones. i think i may be hormonal (wonder why hah) because i was crying right along with them check it out if you want a happy tears moment....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPFtchZzYeU


----------



## techheather

Ashley25 said:


> techheather said:
> 
> 
> today i called the OB. been having a pinching pain left side. I do have a cyst on that side, that was to be followed in November. I dont remember that conversation, and had my annual last month or so. was never mentioned. guess all the baby planning talk at annual over shadowed the cyst.. Anyways. I get to have an early US.. yay for that.. however hope its just the cyst acting up with hormones and that is it
> 
> 
> Same situation.. I called today complaining about a pain on my right side. My OB will be out until Tuesday so they called me back to come in for a ultrasound tomorrow! I'm only 4 1/2 week! She said they wanted to rule out an eptopic... so we will see.. I will update! when is your US?Click to expand...

lucky girl getting in tomorrow. i hope not an eptopic.-do you have history of cysts?. 
i was hoping they would offer sooner than wed next week... let me know if they can see anything.. but i googled and they can see some stuff.. maybe that date ill have a tiny heartbeat...


----------



## Ashley25

No history of cysts! could be corpus luteum maybe? I'm just happy they are being proactive and willing to check this early.

I googled too! hoping to see at least something positive if it's not ectopic !I will let you know as soon as I see.


----------



## Nursenikki112

greats said:


> biscuits104 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! What do you think you're having, boy or girl?
> 
> Hey everyone, make sure to post what gender you think baby is so it can be put on the front page! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Hello, I think I am going to have (or very hopeful) a baby boy.


----------



## KylasBaby

Rees said:


> As for gender predictions, I'm so horny and keep jumping him so I'm going for boy. With my daughter I had to fight for my sex drive, with my son I had to fight to keep it down as it went crazy!!!
> 
> I guessed right with my daughter and then guessed my son was a girl at first, now being able to compare the pregnancies I have no clue!!!!! Lmao!!!! Guess further along I might have more to compare to!! But so far I say boy! Xx

Will add that to the front :)



sunshine2014 said:


> Kylasbaby - Do you not want to tell your Mom the situation until later? You could always hint...? It sounds like a tough choice, but you definitely want to stay home with your baby, and working with your mom would be a great option. Also, I'm sure if she knew the situation, she'd help make the right decision with you :)

No I don't want to tell her until later. I'm very nervous bc of what happened last time. I don't want to jinx anything or tell people and then have to go back and tell them I lost it. It was too hard don't want to go through all that again. She would definitely do whatever she could to help, but I just don't want to tell anyone yet. 



biscuits104 said:


> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:

Congratulations! Will add to the front page :)



greats said:


> I don't know what's up with today, but I'm struggling. I can barely keep my eyes open and the nausea is starting. I was really hoping I wouldn't get MS this time around but I have a huge feeling it'll start full force within the next few days.
> 
> Has anyone heard about taking a B6 and zinc supplement to help curb MS?

I have heard of it to help with ms, but my prenatal already has both. 



mumanddad said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits104 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! What do you think you're having, boy or girl?
> 
> Hey everyone, make sure to post what gender you think baby is so it can be put on the front page! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese gender predictor says girl xClick to expand...

Will add that too :)



EmyDra said:


> Hello!! Love the name of this group  congratulations everyone.
> 
> My august firefly is due 16th of August 2015! Subject to change.
> 
> Cannot believe i'm pregnant!!!

Congrats! Will add to front page :)



greats said:


> It's possible, that's what my doctor told me it was with my dd. It's very common to get that feeling, I know exactly what you're talking about when you describe it.

I have pain on both sides sometimes too. Was mostly last week. I was at first nervous it was ectopic, but then I got the pain on the left too and it's HIGHLY unlikely I have twins and both being ectopic to that calmed me down and I figured it's probably things stretching and adjusting. 



Nursenikki112 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits104 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Colleen, I'm 33 and due with my first baby on August 7th. I have had no symptoms so far, but I take a cheapie test every day and the line is getting darker. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! What do you think you're having, boy or girl?
> 
> Hey everyone, make sure to post what gender you think baby is so it can be put on the front page! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, I think I am going to have (or very hopeful) a baby boy.Click to expand...

Will add to front :)

Just ate an entire box of Mac n cheese :). I am not ashamed


----------



## Bee Bee

Got my blood HCG back and it was only 36.2, 2 days ago it was 38.5... Obviously, my chances of this being a viable pregnancy are very slim... 

I'm just really devasted right now, I had to leave work because I just knew I couldnt stick it out for another 1.5 hrs without balling. I just feel like I'm being tortured. I don't understand why this keeps happening to me. The last two cycles before this one, my LP went on DAYS longer than it was supposed to and I got faint positives on preg tests that only ended up going away. And now, I FINALLY get strong positives and a positive blood HCG and they're telling me that I am most likely miscarrying. I seriously thought this was going to be it because everything just lined up so perfectly. You know? With finding out the way I did; and then with it being close to Christmas and I could tell my parents on Christmas and then my 12 weeks being Valentines Day and I could tell everyone else then, and lastly with the due date being only days from my birthday. It was just so perfect so I just don't understand!

Im trying to see the bright side with knowing that atleast I might be able to get pregnant again right away since you're supposed to be able to get pregnant easier after a MC. But it just feels wrong right now with it being any other time than now.\

There still might be a very slim chance that it'll double by Saturday but I just don't want to keep my hopes up anymore....


----------



## mewolkens

:hugs: I'm so sorry Bee Bee. I hope that everything goes well and you get a sticky bean later on.


----------



## techheather

Sorry bee bee. Hopefully it will turn around and double.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Bee Bee said:


> Got my blood HCG back and it was only 36.2, 2 days ago it was 38.5... Obviously, my chances of this being a viable pregnancy are very slim...
> 
> I'm just really devasted right now, I had to leave work because I just knew I couldnt stick it out for another 1.5 hrs without balling. I just feel like I'm being tortured. I don't understand why this keeps happening to me. The last two cycles before this one, my LP went on DAYS longer than it was supposed to and I got faint positives on preg tests that only ended up going away. And now, I FINALLY get strong positives and a positive blood HCG and they're telling me that I am most likely miscarrying. I seriously thought this was going to be it because everything just lined up so perfectly. You know? With finding out the way I did; and then with it being close to Christmas and I could tell my parents on Christmas and then my 12 weeks being Valentines Day and I could tell everyone else then, and lastly with the due date being only days from my birthday. It was just so perfect so I just don't understand!
> 
> Im trying to see the bright side with knowing that atleast I might be able to get pregnant again right away since you're supposed to be able to get pregnant easier after a MC. But it just feels wrong right now with it being any other time than now.\
> 
> There still might be a very slim chance that it'll double by Saturday but I just don't want to keep my hopes up anymore....

I'm so sorry BeeBee :hugs: I hope things turn around for you!


----------



## sunshine2014

Bee Bee I'm so sorry to hear this :( thinking of you.


----------



## greats

Praying for you Bee Bee! Massive hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## greats

Didn't realize it until now but my boobs have stopped hurting. Now I'm freaking out. Like they don't even ache a tiny bit. Argh!!!


----------



## Pinkee

I am so sorry. That is just awful news.


----------



## Tridda

greats said:


> Didn't realize it until now but my boobs have stopped hurting. Now I'm freaking out. Like they don't even ache a tiny bit. Argh!!!

I feel that way today too!


----------



## greats

Tridda said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Didn't realize it until now but my boobs have stopped hurting. Now I'm freaking out. Like they don't even ache a tiny bit. Argh!!!
> 
> I feel that way today too!Click to expand...

They've gone down a bit, too. I hate first tri!!!!! So much worrying and nonsense!


----------



## Kdear95

So.. My doctor kept telling me to not worry about my cramps and didn't even do blood work.
I feel like he's not taking my concerns seriously?
I've been cramping for about a week.. mostly dull and just achey, but sometimes intense for about 10-30 seconds. Is this normal? 
I'm freaking out. 
With my pregnancy that I miscarried I had worse cramps and back pain constantly (I missed 3 days of work because of it) and bled heavily by the 3rd day of cramps.
I haven't even spotted, though I honestly have been expecting full on period all week.. Is this normal? Sorry I'm rambling, I'm freaking out. I wish my 7 weeks scan would get here faster. :(


----------



## greats

Cramping is normal so long as it's not painful and you're not spotting or bleeding.


----------



## Kdear95

greats said:


> Cramping is normal so long as it's not painful and you're not spotting or bleeding.

It's only painful when I have the brief intense cramps/pressure.
It didn't seem to concern my Dr. when I described it to him.. but it's worrisome still.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Kdear95 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Cramping is normal so long as it's not painful and you're not spotting or bleeding.
> 
> It's only painful when I have the brief intense cramps/pressure.
> It didn't seem to concern my Dr. when I described it to him.. but it's worrisome still.Click to expand...

Yes! I have been having the same thing. It has me a bit paranoid but I'm trying not to worry. I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one.


----------



## ace28

I'm joining the worrywart train.

My wife has been so nauseous and gassy and hungry. She wasn't any of those things... At all, today. She wasn't hungry, but she did have a migraine all day. Boobs are still sore... But man. I agree. First tri is a total clusterf+ck of worrying! So glad we have our appointment next week now.

Can't wait until we're all safely out of it... In only about eight weeks:dohh:

I will say- the cramps are normal! I had cramps that felt just like period pain when I was pregnant. Totes norms. As long as there's no blood!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Alright ladies, I need some advice. I'm thinking about calling my dr. tomorrow. I have been having crazy bad cramps that start... Then I throw up... Then the cramps continue to kill me for about another 5ish minutes... This is not normal, correct? I thought the cramps/nausea thing was a coincidence at first but it's been 4 times now with the same pattern and it hurts. 
It's so hard to know, I've never been pregnant before. Maybe I'm just a wimp with pain?


----------



## ace28

...and I'm an insensitive arse.

I'm sorry Bee Bee, I only just now got caught up and didn't see your post! I'm so sorry for all that you're going through and have been through. :hugs:

Hopefully it will turn around and double, but I understand not wanting to get your hopes up again. Let us know either way, we're here for you.


----------



## mewolkens

.hopeful.one. said:


> Alright ladies, I need some advice. I'm thinking about calling my dr. tomorrow. I have been having crazy bad cramps that start... Then I throw up... Then the cramps continue to kill me for about another 5ish minutes... This is not normal, correct? I thought the cramps/nausea thing was a coincidence at first but it's been 4 times now with the same pattern and it hurts.
> It's so hard to know, I've never been pregnant before. Maybe I'm just a wimp with pain?

This doesn't sound like wimpiness to me. It sounds like a very real issue. That could also very well be an internal issue. It's definitely doctor time. Keep us updated.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

mewolkens said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I need some advice. I'm thinking about calling my dr. tomorrow. I have been having crazy bad cramps that start... Then I throw up... Then the cramps continue to kill me for about another 5ish minutes... This is not normal, correct? I thought the cramps/nausea thing was a coincidence at first but it's been 4 times now with the same pattern and it hurts.
> It's so hard to know, I've never been pregnant before. Maybe I'm just a wimp with pain?
> 
> This doesn't sound like wimpiness to me. It sounds like a very real issue. That could also very well be an internal issue. It's definitely doctor time. Keep us updated.Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking too. Thanks for the quick response. I will be calling the doctor tomorrow am. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DSemcho

mumanddad said:


> I'm so rough today, it feels like flu :(
> 
> It's so great alot of you are getting ultrasounds booked!
> Here in the uk you get a routine 12 week scan, unless there are any problems early on.
> 
> I'm hoping I will meet the mw before Christmas but not holding out much hope for that :(
> 
> It's killing my husband keeping this pregnancy quite! He has obviously told work because I'm so high risk but other then that no one knows.
> 
> If your planning on telling family Christmas day how are you going about it?
> We have been playing with a few ideas but not sure if there very good.
> 
> Hope you have all had a good day x

Well since my sister knows, and she lives with our parents, if we get the first ultrasound before Christmas I'm sending her the picture and she will print it and frame it and wrap it for me. And then via skype she will give it to our parents (me and DH are overseas in Turkey). 

For DH's parents it's a little bit different. So on the 13th they are having a "Pet's Picture with Santa" here on base and I know the guy playing Santa and he agreed to this. After he takes pics with my pets, I'm gonna have a present wrapped up and we will get a picture of him giving it to me, me opening it and being surprised, and then a pic of me, DH and our pets together with a dry erase board that says :

"Mommy and Daddy are getting us a human!! 
Baby Semcho - August 2015"

And we will send her those pics as we are talking to her on the phone.



Ashley25 said:


> how many weeks will everyone be at their first appointment? They wouldn't book me until Jan 7th when I will be 9 weeks.. and then the girl mentioned I need a 'pregnancy confirmation appointment' on Jan 23.. Why so far apart? Does this mean I'll have to wait until the last appointment for an ultrasound?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna call today to question them.. I will drive myself crazy until then
> 
> No symptoms yet =(

I will be between 6 weeks and 8w3d depending. They haven't scheduled mine yet :(



Bee Bee said:


> Got my blood HCG back and it was only 36.2, 2 days ago it was 38.5... Obviously, my chances of this being a viable pregnancy are very slim...
> 
> I'm just really devasted right now, I had to leave work because I just knew I couldnt stick it out for another 1.5 hrs without balling. I just feel like I'm being tortured. I don't understand why this keeps happening to me. The last two cycles before this one, my LP went on DAYS longer than it was supposed to and I got faint positives on preg tests that only ended up going away. And now, I FINALLY get strong positives and a positive blood HCG and they're telling me that I am most likely miscarrying. I seriously thought this was going to be it because everything just lined up so perfectly. You know? With finding out the way I did; and then with it being close to Christmas and I could tell my parents on Christmas and then my 12 weeks being Valentines Day and I could tell everyone else then, and lastly with the due date being only days from my birthday. It was just so perfect so I just don't understand!
> 
> Im trying to see the bright side with knowing that atleast I might be able to get pregnant again right away since you're supposed to be able to get pregnant easier after a MC. But it just feels wrong right now with it being any other time than now.\
> 
> There still might be a very slim chance that it'll double by Saturday but I just don't want to keep my hopes up anymore....

BeeBee I'm so sorry hunny :hugs: I hope those numbers increase!!



greats said:


> Didn't realize it until now but my boobs have stopped hurting. Now I'm freaking out. Like they don't even ache a tiny bit. Argh!!!

Mine don't hurt when I have my bra on, and then when I take it off wow. It's mostly around the areola area.




Forgot to add in my update lol. Still getting twinges/pulling feelings but I'm assuming it's all normal. Also I was craving some herbal tea this morning and did some googling, and have come up inconclusive on which teas I can drink. But I did realize that out of the 15 different types of teas I have (both herbal and not) there are only two I can drink right now (both caffeine free herbal)... Wish I had a better clue. I'm watching my pains like a hawk becaus eof how paranoid I am. Also wanting to call and bug medical to get my ultrasound scheduled, but I will probably wait until next Thursday to do that. Can't believe I've made it to 5w3d! It's so exciting!


----------



## Pinkee

I like that, Semcho.


Has anyone done an Ovulation test yet? I just had to.
It was blazing. I'll post a picture later....can't let the hubby catch me peeing on things again... drives him nuts.


----------



## techheather

Hmm. Sounds fun to pee on an opk. That's my am project. Along with my cbd that is waiting to take. Hoping it says 2-3 weeks.


----------



## DSemcho

I did a OPK on Saturday night when I didn't have any HPT's to pee on to check my line (hadn't taken a line test since the day I found out at that point) and it was dark and awesome lol.


----------



## Nursenikki112

Me too. Like not even a tiny bit. &#128553;


----------



## DSemcho

I really want a baked potato... With sour cream... lots of chives and lots of butter... o m g.


----------



## techheather

That does sound good. I just had a bagel. I Wish I had some cravings. I feel like I'm missing out. Still early., but seems like I'm slow to develop. Haha.


----------



## DSemcho

I just had an english muffin with honey nut cream cheese. Amazing. And DH is picking up some baking potatos for when I get home from work :D


----------



## mumanddad

Sorry Bee bee praying that there will be an increase from the next results.

Dsemcho that's a lovely idea  we still have some tiny baby nappies from my son so we might write on two of them something like my mummy and daddy have to change these again love corbyn and then wrap them and let corbyn give them to out parents x


----------



## Rees

Damn it!!!! That potato sounds amazing DSemcho!!!!!! 

Bee Bee - fingers crossed things turn around xxxx

Ladies with cramps - it's normal, I swear it gets worse with each pregnancy though!!!

I am now sat with my son and his bestie who I occasionally look after, thank god they can entertain themselves!! 

Cracking observation and conversation from my 5 year old this morning....
"Mummy, are you sick?"
Bleugh
"Mummy, what colour is it?"
*laughing* "white, go away" Bleugh
"Mummy, can I catch it?" 
"No!!!"
"Mummy, how long will it last for?"

Oh. My. God. It was so much easier when she was a toddler and not as nosy!!! Can see her now in school "my mummy keeps being sick in the morning" haven't told her there's a baby in my belly yet!! Waiting for the 12 week scan so she can see what is actually in there!!! Xx


----------



## DSemcho

Bahaha I love that conversation! Wanting you to color your sickness. Should have said Yellow lol.

And yes... Baked potato sounds amazingly awesome.



Slept from 2130 - 0700 last night, and even took a 1.5 hour nap yesterday) and I'm still wanting to sleep!! Have DH's squadron Christmas party tonight >_< Guess I'll be sipping Sprite and Grenadine all night.


----------



## EmyDra

Any of you ladies already thought about/have good idea for names?


----------



## techheather

I haven't thought of a boy name really yet. Only girl. One of these ways. 
Cora Lynn or 
Coralyn(n) Claire not sure. What.


----------



## mumanddad

EmyDra said:


> Any of you ladies already thought about/have good idea for names?

We have a few ideas for a girl but none for a boy that we can agree on x


----------



## sunshine2014

You ladies were busy last night!! 

Hoping all of your cramps go away, and your cravings. I'm not giving in to mine yet, it's wayy to early for me lol. Still feel great though, which is good (I hope!)

There are lots of tea that is safe to drink, I googled "tea while pregnant" and a ton of information came up. I think I posted some of it above.

Hope you ladies are feeling great today and ready for the weekend (YAHOO!!!) :)


----------



## DSemcho

Madelynne Noelle Semcho

or

Nicholas Elijah Semcho (I want an E middle name so his initials will be NES like the original Nintendo System... DH said Elijah was a gay name... >_< )


----------



## EmyDra

Off to see a newborn Baby Elijah now, love the name  love NES lol!!

I just drink normal tea, I went off it at 7ish weeks both times till 20ish weeks so want to enjoy it whilst I can. You don't share blood till week 9 anyway so tea (or even alcohol) will only affect your body and subsequently the baby's, as opposed to being actually in his/her bloodstream.

We have both names picked, very nerdy. Just hashed out the spelling of our boys one today as there's 4 different spellings.


----------



## EmyDra

Got a full bottle of wine in the fridge that DH doesn't like...gonna have to give it away as a Christmas pressy. #soberchristmas


----------



## KylasBaby

Bee bee I'm so sorry about your results. Let us know the next test results! Thoughts with you!

Went to bed at 8pm last night. Which was amazing. Buuuut was up at 2:30 and couldn't get back to sleep. So frustrating. My lower back is killing me today. So uncomfortable. My current OB called me back at 4:30 last night. They close at 5 and I was working....so much for that "timely manner" they said they return calls in. Pretty much guaranteeing I can't call them back. I'm calling as soon as I can this am and hopefully getting the first round of bloodwork today then the second Monday. If they cooperate with me which is a BIG if. 

Tea isn't really big over here so I never really got into it. I was drinking a lot of peppermint tea while ttc as it helps away girl, but don't have the desire to really drink it now. Gave up coffee a while ago too. So I'm pretty much caffiene free. Which is good. And bad bc I need it right now with not being able to sleep. It's brutal. 

But yay! It's friday :)


----------



## ace28

EmyDra said:


> Any of you ladies already thought about/have good idea for names?

Felix Lincoln is our boy's name. Girl name is in the works! (AKA, we can't agree on any so this better be a boy... lol)



sunshine2014 said:


> You ladies were busy last night!!
> 
> Hoping all of your cramps go away, and your cravings. I'm not giving in to mine yet, it's wayy to early for me lol. Still feel great though, which is good (I hope!)
> 
> There are lots of tea that is safe to drink, I googled "tea while pregnant" and a ton of information came up. I think I posted some of it above.
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling great today and ready for the weekend (YAHOO!!!) :)

My wife has been drinking the Pregnancy Tea blend and enjoying that. Supposed to promote uterus development, lactation, etc.


Morning ladiessssss! Happy Friday! :thumbup:

I do have a question, how is everyone's sex drive? :haha: My wife's has been all over the place. She's jumped me a few times, and been completely uninterested other times! :dohh: Funnyfunny. 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## KylasBaby

Soooo called my OBs office back. Fought with the nurse. She kept saying they don't normally check the hcg levels. Well they did for me my last pregnancy. Even after I told her what happened last time and my concerns she still argued with me. Finally she said she would put one set of bloodwork through. That would show nothing! The point is to do two to be sure the numbers are rising as they should. So there's absolutely no point in doing it once because it won't tell me anythibg. 

It's my money and my insurance that would be paying for it so why is it so hard just to put the order through? She said it's usually done through your primary care doctor. No it's not! It's an OB issue it should be handled through them. Primary care has nothing to do with pregnancy. 

I'm fuming right now. She said she will talk to someone and get back to me. Don't see that happening. Especially since she didn't take my number. 
Only solidifies my decision to change OBs.


----------



## Rees

Starting to dislike early afternoons. Haven't been like this on my other 2. Fell asleep on the sofa and discovered my son and his friend drawing on the wall :( and with the cheap pens that takes ages to scrub off!!!! Bleugh :( 

My sex drive is pretty much right there in the evenings, OH doesn't mind that one bit!! Lol xx


----------



## Rees

KylasBaby - that sucks :( you would think as you're the one paying for it they would bend over backwards to go for it and reassure you xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Rees said:


> KylasBaby - that sucks :( you would think as you're the one paying for it they would bend over backwards to go for it and reassure you xx

This is also the place that billed me for testing the tissue from my d&c yet never gave me the results. Needless to say I'm done with them.


----------



## DSemcho

ace28 said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies already thought about/have good idea for names?
> 
> Felix Lincoln is our boy's name. Girl name is in the works! (AKA, we can't agree on any so this better be a boy... lol)
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies were busy last night!!
> 
> Hoping all of your cramps go away, and your cravings. I'm not giving in to mine yet, it's wayy to early for me lol. Still feel great though, which is good (I hope!)
> 
> There are lots of tea that is safe to drink, I googled "tea while pregnant" and a ton of information came up. I think I posted some of it above.
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling great today and ready for the weekend (YAHOO!!!) :)Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has been drinking the Pregnancy Tea blend and enjoying that. Supposed to promote uterus development, lactation, etc.
> 
> 
> Morning ladiessssss! Happy Friday! :thumbup:
> 
> I do have a question, how is everyone's sex drive? :haha: My wife's has been all over the place. She's jumped me a few times, and been completely uninterested other times! :dohh: Funnyfunny.
> 
> How's everyone feeling?Click to expand...

Okay.. I'm curious (especially since I don't know your backstory lol)... Are you a boy or a girl? I wouldn't freak if you were a guy... but I just have to ask.



Rees said:


> KylasBaby - that sucks :( you would think as you're the one paying for it they would bend over backwards to go for it and reassure you xx



My sex drive is definitely there and wanting sex. My vivid dreams have been sex dreams about DH... I woke up to me rubbing my bum against him this am :dohh: :blush: Thankfully he remembered my "no sex until ultrasound" rule but I was still like damn him for finally following a rule!I swear the past three nights I've had at least one sex dream about him, last night I had three different ones!! And I know they were vivid because I can still remember the words I saw printed on things in the dreams.


Tonight we have a Squadron Christmas party to go to... thankfully we aren't going to my Squadron Christmas party tomorrow night, I don't have the energy right now lol. But I did buy some cute booties to go with my dress!


----------



## mumanddad

KylasBaby said:


> Soooo called my OBs office back. Fought with the nurse. She kept saying they don't normally check the hcg levels. Well they did for me my last pregnancy. Even after I told her what happened last time and my concerns she still argued with me. Finally she said she would put one set of bloodwork through. That would show nothing! The point is to do two to be sure the numbers are rising as they should. So there's absolutely no point in doing it once because it won't tell me anythibg.
> 
> It's my money and my insurance that would be paying for it so why is it so hard just to put the order through? She said it's usually done through your primary care doctor. No it's not! It's an OB issue it should be handled through them. Primary care has nothing to do with pregnancy.
> 
> I'm fuming right now. She said she will talk to someone and get back to me. Don't see that happening. Especially since she didn't take my number.
> Only solidifies my decision to change OBs.

That Is awful that she argued with you! Your paying for your treatment so you should get what your asking for!!

I think you right in changing O B'S x


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Rees said:
> 
> 
> KylasBaby - that sucks :( you would think as you're the one paying for it they would bend over backwards to go for it and reassure you xx
> 
> This is also the place that billed me for testing the tissue from my d&c yet never gave me the results. Needless to say I'm done with them.Click to expand...

Eff that, I would change doctors so fast! Your blood work is supposed to be done through ob/gyn office and they were supposed to have given you the results of your previous testing. I would switch doctors asap, and they can request all your files and get your results that way.


----------



## wantingagirl

I already have 4, one is my SS he's nearly 13 been living with me since he was 3 and I have 2 girls 1 boy. I'm hoping for a boy enough divas in this house!!! :haha:but happy with either. I'm not sure if will be team yellow or not.


----------



## greats

I am so tired I can't even function. I hate having hypothyroidism when I'm pregnant. Getting more blood work done next week for my thyroid bc I'll probably have to increase the dosage of my meds again. Just increased 3 weeks ago before I got my bfp. Literally can't even keep my eyes open and I slept really well last night!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day! 

AFM I just called the dr. office about my crazy cramps/vomiting. She took notes and the Doctor should call sometime today. She said it might be caused by constipation which makes sense because I haven't been able to go much lately. Anybody have any good remedies to try to help with that? 
Fx that the doctor calls soon!


----------



## DSemcho

Lots and lots of fiber. Go get the Fiber One cereal and eat a big bowl.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kdear95 said:


> So.. My doctor kept telling me to not worry about my cramps and didn't even do blood work.
> I feel like he's not taking my concerns seriously?
> I've been cramping for about a week.. mostly dull and just achey, but sometimes intense for about 10-30 seconds. Is this normal?
> I'm freaking out.
> With my pregnancy that I miscarried I had worse cramps and back pain constantly (I missed 3 days of work because of it) and bled heavily by the 3rd day of cramps.
> I haven't even spotted, though I honestly have been expecting full on period all week.. Is this normal? Sorry I'm rambling, I'm freaking out. I wish my 7 weeks scan would get here faster. :(

It is normal to have cramping in early pregnancy esp if baby implanted right in a muscle in the uterus, hope they settle so you do not worry so much 

BeeBee I am sooo sorry you got such worrying news :hugs: it still so early I wonder about vanishing twin may be! or may be lab made a mistake I really hope number rise tomorrow and continue to as well with a nice little bean in a scan very soon :hugs: 

When I had a miscarriage I got pregnant straight away after wards he is 11 now nearly 12 keep us posted and I hope you have some one to look after you


----------



## jacksonl8805

With the cramping I noticed the more fluids I drink, the less I cramp. I haven't cramped hardly at all this past week after upping those. I've been taking in around 100 oz (3000ml). Roughly 80 oz is just water and the rest is milk, coffee or juice. Thought maybe I'd mention it in case it could help others. I know how worrisome cramping is...even though it's very normal! :thumbup:


----------



## greats

When I was 12 weeks pregnant with dd I had such horrible constipation that everything became impacted and had I waited another day I would have needed surgery. They gave me instructions to do an enema twice a week bc no matter what I did I just could not go. It caused severe cramping and made my morning sickness 10x worse.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

greats said:


> When I was 12 weeks pregnant with dd I had such horrible constipation that everything became impacted and had I waited another day I would have needed surgery. They gave me instructions to do an enema twice a week bc no matter what I did I just could not go. It caused severe cramping and made my morning sickness 10x worse.

I didn't even think about it until the receptionist brought it up this morning but it's been 3 days since I've gone to the bathroom. I'm really hoping that that's what is causing the killer cramps. I really want this little one!


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> When I was 12 weeks pregnant with dd I had such horrible constipation that everything became impacted and had I waited another day I would have needed surgery. They gave me instructions to do an enema twice a week bc no matter what I did I just could not go. It caused severe cramping and made my morning sickness 10x worse.
> 
> I didn't even think about it until the receptionist brought it up this morning but it's been 3 days since I've gone to the bathroom. I'm really hoping that that's what is causing the killer cramps. I really want this little one!Click to expand...

Prune juice! Or lots of prunes. There's one kind of prunes I love. Hey taste like candies. I could eat a whole container of them and I'm the pickiest person that ever lived. The juice works much faster though. 

I think that b!tch nurse from this morning has completely ruined my mom. Literally everything is pissing me off now. I'm in such a bad/mad/sad/mega b!tch mood.


----------



## ace28

.hopeful.one. said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> When I was 12 weeks pregnant with dd I had such horrible constipation that everything became impacted and had I waited another day I would have needed surgery. They gave me instructions to do an enema twice a week bc no matter what I did I just could not go. It caused severe cramping and made my morning sickness 10x worse.
> 
> I didn't even think about it until the receptionist brought it up this morning but it's been 3 days since I've gone to the bathroom. I'm really hoping that that's what is causing the killer cramps. I really want this little one!Click to expand...

medically, you're constipated if you go four days without poopin'. 

Drink lots and lots of apple juice, and eat lots and lots of fiber! Fruit, fiber one bars, you name it.


----------



## ace28

DSemcho said:


> Okay.. I'm curious (especially since I don't know your backstory lol)... Are you a boy or a girl? I wouldn't freak if you were a guy... but I just have to ask.

LOL I'm a girl. :thumbup: I was on these boards a couple years ago for my first pregnancy, now my wife is the one who's pregnant and so I'm back! 



KylasBaby said:


> Soooo called my OBs office back. Fought with the nurse. She kept saying they don't normally check the hcg levels. Well they did for me my last pregnancy. Even after I told her what happened last time and my concerns she still argued with me. Finally she said she would put one set of bloodwork through. That would show nothing! The point is to do two to be sure the numbers are rising as they should. So there's absolutely no point in doing it once because it won't tell me anything.
> 
> It's my money and my insurance that would be paying for it so why is it so hard just to put the order through? She said it's usually done through your primary care doctor. No it's not! It's an OB issue it should be handled through them. Primary care has nothing to do with pregnancy.
> 
> I'm fuming right now. She said she will talk to someone and get back to me. Don't see that happening. Especially since she didn't take my number.
> Only solidifies my decision to change OBs.

yeah, we are going through the same thing with our ultrasound. Our insurance will pay for it so why not do an early ultrasound?! Fingers crossed it happens.


----------



## KylasBaby

ace28 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Soooo called my OBs office back. Fought with the nurse. She kept saying they don't normally check the hcg levels. Well they did for me my last pregnancy. Even after I told her what happened last time and my concerns she still argued with me. Finally she said she would put one set of bloodwork through. That would show nothing! The point is to do two to be sure the numbers are rising as they should. So there's absolutely no point in doing it once because it won't tell me anything.
> 
> It's my money and my insurance that would be paying for it so why is it so hard just to put the order through? She said it's usually done through your primary care doctor. No it's not! It's an OB issue it should be handled through them. Primary care has nothing to do with pregnancy.
> 
> I'm fuming right now. She said she will talk to someone and get back to me. Don't see that happening. Especially since she didn't take my number.
> Only solidifies my decision to change OBs.
> 
> yeah, we are going through the same thing with our ultrasound. Our insurance will pay for it so why not do an early ultrasound?! Fingers crossed it happens.Click to expand...

Yeah I don't get it. I okay for my insurance so I'm the one paying for it and I'm asking for it so why not just do it? They probably don't want to do the two minutes of paper work it would take. 

She's ruined my good mood now. Thankfully the GF is being really supportive now even though she is sick. She says it's nothing compared to what I'm going through :flower: so she's going to spend her day off cleaning our room and doing laundry as it's stressing me out and baking me cookies :thumbup:


----------



## mewolkens

.hopeful.one. said:


> I didn't even think about it until the receptionist brought it up this morning but it's been 3 days since I've gone to the bathroom. I'm really hoping that that's what is causing the killer cramps. I really want this little one!

I'm glad to hear it could be an easy fix! Last time around my doctor said any time pain and vomiting go together it's time to call in, especially because pregnancy apparently makes gallbladders do funny things.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Soooo called my OBs office back. Fought with the nurse. She kept saying they don't normally check the hcg levels. Well they did for me my last pregnancy. Even after I told her what happened last time and my concerns she still argued with me. Finally she said she would put one set of bloodwork through. That would show nothing! The point is to do two to be sure the numbers are rising as they should. So there's absolutely no point in doing it once because it won't tell me anything.
> 
> It's my money and my insurance that would be paying for it so why is it so hard just to put the order through? She said it's usually done through your primary care doctor. No it's not! It's an OB issue it should be handled through them. Primary care has nothing to do with pregnancy.
> 
> I'm fuming right now. She said she will talk to someone and get back to me. Don't see that happening. Especially since she didn't take my number.
> Only solidifies my decision to change OBs.
> 
> yeah, we are going through the same thing with our ultrasound. Our insurance will pay for it so why not do an early ultrasound?! Fingers crossed it happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't get it. I okay for my insurance so I'm the one paying for it and I'm asking for it so why not just do it? They probably don't want to do the two minutes of paper work it would take.
> 
> She's ruined my good mood now. Thankfully the GF is being really supportive now even though she is sick. She says it's nothing compared to what I'm going through :flower: so she's going to spend her day off cleaning our room and doing laundry as it's stressing me out and baking me cookies :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awwwww! You got yourself a good one there!!! I need someone to come bake me cookies! Though I would probably yak them up. I am so nauseous today. :(

I was finally able to "go" this morning after over two days. I think some of the terrible pain I was having was from that. Just downed an apple juice too. Feeling exhausted. Still no word on whether I should repeat my blood test or go for my u/s. Been fighting with DH.

I would really like some french fries. The thought of everything else is making me want to throw up.


----------



## greats

Got my HCG back from Tuesday at 5w2d... 6240. But my progesterone is low at 15.1 so starting tonight I will be taking progesterone pills twice a day until 14 weeks. Had to take them with my daughter, too. They're not doing another blood draw which is odd, but I do have a scan on Tuesday morning so praying everything goes well until then.


----------



## Luckyeleven

Can I join this thread please? Due date according to LMP & cycle length is August 10.


----------



## EmyDra

Uggghhh the talking not sleeping and cramping is reminding me of what's to come.

Kylesmum - really hope you get done numbers back :-( sounds like you are having a nightmare with it all.

I'm already getting some of my lest fav pregnancy symptoms - really wet knickers (bleugh) stabby fanny daggers and achey back.

Got to work 8pm-12 tonight and it's going to wreck me. Wondering when to let them know so I avoid having to lift stuff, it's only a Christmas job so I finish in 3 weeks. 

When did you start getting lines on ICs? I got a great line this morning on a superdrug test but the IC looked negative. 11dpo.


----------



## Ashley25

So sorry Bee... hoping this can turn around for you :(


quick question... I am going in this afternoon for a vaginal ultrasound, I am only 4weeks 5 days. They want to rule out an ectopic because I've been having right side cramping all week. Would it be too early to see a sac? I feel like I'm going to worry no matter what!

My husband thinks I'm crazy!!! lol


----------



## Rees

Ashley, you'll see the gestational sac and maybe the yolk sac. I had an internal on Tuesday to rule this out! Sac was there but no yolk, 2nd scan on Thursday when I was 5 weeks showed the yolk and then they ruled out ectopic! Fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

greats said:


> Got my HCG back from Tuesday at 5w2d... 6240. But my progesterone is low at 15.1 so starting tonight I will be taking progesterone pills twice a day until 14 weeks. Had to take them with my daughter, too. They're not doing another blood draw which is odd, but I do have a scan on Tuesday morning so praying everything goes well until then.

They are not having me do another one either. I have an appointment for an exam with my doctor on Monday night. Then we will decide when I go for my scan.


----------



## greats

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Got my HCG back from Tuesday at 5w2d... 6240. But my progesterone is low at 15.1 so starting tonight I will be taking progesterone pills twice a day until 14 weeks. Had to take them with my daughter, too. They're not doing another blood draw which is odd, but I do have a scan on Tuesday morning so praying everything goes well until then.
> 
> They are not having me do another one either. I have an appointment for an exam with my doctor on Monday night. Then we will decide when I go for my scan.Click to expand...

I think they figure if I go in for blood work today then they won't get the results until Tuesday so it's a waste. I'm so anxious for my scan, my symptoms keep coming and going/lessening. My boobs are a lil sore today but no where near sore as they were earlier this week. Anyone else want to freak out with me? Haha


----------



## Ashley25

greats said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Got my HCG back from Tuesday at 5w2d... 6240. But my progesterone is low at 15.1 so starting tonight I will be taking progesterone pills twice a day until 14 weeks. Had to take them with my daughter, too. They're not doing another blood draw which is odd, but I do have a scan on Tuesday morning so praying everything goes well until then.
> 
> They are not having me do another one either. I have an appointment for an exam with my doctor on Monday night. Then we will decide when I go for my scan.Click to expand...
> 
> I think they figure if I go in for blood work today then they won't get the results until Tuesday so it's a waste. I'm so anxious for my scan, my symptoms keep coming and going/lessening. My boobs are a lil sore today but no where near sore as they were earlier this week. Anyone else want to freak out with me? HahaClick to expand...

My boobs are a lot less sore.. hope our bodies are just used to the hormones. I've read that most symptoms start around 6 weeks and it still could be early. first tri SUCKS! lol


----------



## Ashley25

Rees said:


> Ashley, you'll see the gestational sac and maybe the yolk sac. I had an internal on Tuesday to rule this out! Sac was there but no yolk, 2nd scan on Thursday when I was 5 weeks showed the yolk and then they ruled out ectopic! Fingers crossed for you :) xxx

Thanks Rees!! I'm nervous. will update when I get home tonight =)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Mine were less sore, but the soreness came back today in a big way. It seems to come and go. Bad nausea today too.


----------



## techheather

KylasBaby said:


> Soooo called my OBs office back. Fought with the nurse. She kept saying they don't normally check the hcg levels. Well they did for me my last pregnancy. Even after I told her what happened last time and my concerns she still argued with me. Finally she said she would put one set of bloodwork through. That would show nothing! The point is to do two to be sure the numbers are rising as they should. So there's absolutely no point in doing it once because it won't tell me anythibg.
> 
> It's my money and my insurance that would be paying for it so why is it so hard just to put the order through? She said it's usually done through your primary care doctor. No it's not! It's an OB issue it should be handled through them. Primary care has nothing to do with pregnancy.
> 
> I'm fuming right now. She said she will talk to someone and get back to me. Don't see that happening. Especially since she didn't take my number.
> Only solidifies my decision to change OBs.

so I had my initial blood work at my PCP last week.. I practically begged for the one to measure the hcg. she thought for 2 seconds asked when LMP was and said no you dont need that just the yes/no. MAD i was.. so i called OB and talked to them. they said that it is insurance related.. something like if they test you and have those numbers, they cant bring you in earlier for your initial appointment. it would push you back. must have to do with coding and all that. but if you have the generic one they bring you in earlier. I got my first appointment for 9-10 weeks. if i had the quantitative BW. it would have pushed me back after 12 weeks they could get me in.. related to insurance. so that means later US to see possibly.. I begged them too as i thought PCP was just dumb and not ordering it. much to our uneasiness . i wish we could always get what we want. sigh..


----------



## DSemcho

Went to DH's work Christmas Party. I'm so tired afterward. Ugh. And I'm having mood swings right now - that's fun..


----------



## mewolkens

greats said:


> My boobs are a lil sore today but no where near sore as they were earlier this week. Anyone else want to freak out with me? Haha

Me! I'll freak out with you! Last pregnancy my boobs hurt from day one, but I had almost zero nausea. This time no soreness and mild nausea. It's really messing with my head.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Ate McDonald's for lunch. Had a handful of M&M's.
Bad idea.

In my defense though, it was the only thing I could think of that was not making me want to barf.

Of course right now, I want to barf.


----------



## techheather

Rees said:


> Ashley, you'll see the gestational sac and maybe the yolk sac. I had an internal on Tuesday to rule this out! Sac was there but no yolk, 2nd scan on Thursday when I was 5 weeks showed the yolk and then they ruled out ectopic! Fingers crossed for you :) xxx

were they able to date you from that scan. a more accurate than LMP.? i have one scheduled wednesday, and that day im LMP 4w5d, but if go by O id be 5w2d.. which i think is more accurate.. so i just hope they can tell me


----------



## sunshine2014

Holy nausea girls...so sorry you're getting it already. I thought it usually starts around 6 weeks? I'm not looking forward to that. I still time (hopefully).

Lots of gym love and healthy food for me today. Although I did do some baking today for a party tomorrow night, but only had one piece so that's fine lol


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

DH decided he needed to "go" this morning while I was in the shower and could not wait. The smell. The smell was horrible.

My nausea kicked in and I was so sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then I came out of the bathroom and I could smell the deep fryer from the porkchops we had last night and that set me off and I was even MORE sick.


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Holy nausea girls...so sorry you're getting it already. I thought it usually starts around 6 weeks? I'm not looking forward to that. I still time (hopefully).
> 
> Lots of gym love and healthy food for me today. Although I did do some baking today for a party tomorrow night, but only had one piece so that's fine lol

Send some baked goods my way! :thumbup: hahaha


----------



## hopingnowsit

so I got my 48 hr hcg test back and horray 569 they doubled and then some and I got the test done a few hours early...all should be fine :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Luckyeleven said:


> Can I join this thread please? Due date according to LMP & cycle length is August 10.

Congrats, will add you



hopingnowsit said:


> so I got my 48 hr hcg test back and horray 569 they doubled and then some and I got the test done a few hours early...all should be fine :)

That's great!

Sorry I haven't been very active after this morning. Having a bad day. That nurse really put me in a bad mood for the day. Everything is bothering me:cry: Hope you fine ladies are all having a better day.


----------



## Tridda

Ladies- just wondering if you guys are still feeling cramps, like AF type? Seems like these keep hanging around.


----------



## greats

I seem to only cramp when I haven't had enough water, I'm stressed out, or I've been running around a lot after my dd and the toddlers I watch. I just had my niece over all day and I swear she is the devil child. How a 3.5 year old has the ability to say, ''I know how to punch and I'm going to punch so and so and mommy and daddy'' is beyond me. 

I'm down to just my dd and this lil boy and they're pretty chill so they're playing now and I'm laying on the couch bc I'm EXHAUSTED!

Looking back at old posts from my dd I had AF cramps till like 7 weeks or so.


----------



## Ashley25

just got back from my ultrasound... I am 4 weeks 5 days.. the woman was not the nicest person alive lol... after about 5 minutes of silence, I asked if she saw anything and she said "hold on". Then she turned the screen and pointed out a black circle and said "this could be the gestational sack" (it was flashing by the way, is that normal?).. when it was done she said she couldn't tell me anything until she talked to the radiologist. After she talked to me she said "unfortunately it's too early to tell anything"...

I asked if she saw anything in the tube and she kept repeating "it's too early to tell". I asked if that was most likely the gestational sack andddd "it's too early to tell". why the hell did my doctor even send me this early? ughhhh 

she said I will most likely have to go in for blood work and another ultrasound. so basically a waste of time !


----------



## Rees

techheather said:


> Rees said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, you'll see the gestational sac and maybe the yolk sac. I had an internal on Tuesday to rule this out! Sac was there but no yolk, 2nd scan on Thursday when I was 5 weeks showed the yolk and then they ruled out ectopic! Fingers crossed for you :) xxx
> 
> were they able to date you from that scan. a more accurate than LMP.? i have one scheduled wednesday, and that day im LMP 4w5d, but if go by O id be 5w2d.. which i think is more accurate.. so i just hope they can tell meClick to expand...

I'm used to ovulating late but they're keeping my dates as my LMP, which means I ovulated like a normal person which is how I fell pregnant (silly body!!) Pretty sure my dates will change at 12 weeks and push me back 5 days, they did it on both my kids, although LMP with DD gave me 20/9 7 week random scan for something else gave me 28/9 and 12 week scan gave me 24/9. She arrived 27/9!!! Lol. If you conceived when you think you did you would possibly see a bit more than I did, defiantly a bigger yolk sac, it all grows so much so quickly.


Which, for the girlie's panicking about changing symptoms is all part and parcel of baby growing rapidly one day and then slowing the next and speeding up, does wonders for the hormones and sickness :( xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Tridda said:


> Ladies- just wondering if you guys are still feeling cramps, like AF type? Seems like these keep hanging around.

I have been. Not as bad/intense as AF cramps, more like pressure. They've been the worst today (which granted isn't bad at all just noticeable) but I've been really stressed so that may be why. I'm trying to drink more water and see if it helps. Strangely the cramps reassure me.



Ashley25 said:


> just got back from my ultrasound... I am 4 weeks 5 days.. the woman was not the nicest person alive lol... after about 5 minutes of silence, I asked if she saw anything and she said "hold on". Then she turned the screen and pointed out a black circle and said "this could be the gestational sack" (it was flashing by the way, is that normal?).. when it was done she said she couldn't tell me anything until she talked to the radiologist. After she talked to me she said "unfortunately it's too early to tell anything"...
> 
> I asked if she saw anything in the tube and she kept repeating "it's too early to tell". I asked if that was most likely the gestational sack andddd "it's too early to tell". why the hell did my doctor even send me this early? ughhhh
> 
> she said I will most likely have to go in for blood work and another ultrasound. so basically a waste of time !

I think it's just too early. With my last pregnancy I had an emergency ultrasound at 5+1 and we saw the sac, but it was small. You're so early. I don't know why they would do an ultrasound that early to be honest. Seems it would only worry you. Im sure all is fine.


----------



## Rees

Same as me Ashley!!! I had a friend in with me who could see the screen but I couldn't.

It seems to flash because it's tiny (entire sac like a grain of rice, mine was 8.4mm) and the ultrasound is moving even small amount and changing what you can see. Next scan you should hopefully see the yolk :) (even smaller speck!!) 

I was looking at my son earlier running down the path to get his sister from school and it does amaze me how fast they grow!!! From a tiny dot to a little baby to a toddler!!!! :) xx


----------



## greats

Cramps reassure me as well... To a point :haha: what really reassures me is sore boobies!


----------



## sunshine2014

You guys and all of your symptoms! Whew. 

I'm laying low tonight, DH is working ER nights tonight -- yuck! He gets to take care of the sweet little babies though. I'm going to shower, get into my pjs and watch guilty pleasure shows. Any suggestions? lol


----------



## Tridda

My boobies are sore on and off, not all the time. My nipples get hard so easily now though, almost uncomfortably.. Lol


----------



## Tridda

Sunshine- lately I've been guilty of watching lifetime movies and cheesy Christmas movies! My OH comes home and changes it to football, so I figure it's a good balance lol :)


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> You guys and all of your symptoms! Whew.
> 
> I'm laying low tonight, DH is working ER nights tonight -- yuck! He gets to take care of the sweet little babies though. I'm going to shower, get into my pjs and watch guilty pleasure shows. Any suggestions? lol

I'm super lame and I watch Gold Rush and anything Kardashians, which is such trash lol


----------



## KylasBaby

The sore boons don't reassure me as much as they were EXTREMELY sore last cycle before AF came and I definitely wasn't Pregnant. 

Anyone else surprised that lovely nurse from this morning never called me back? I'm not. What a bitch. Excuse my language.


----------



## sunshine2014

lol, I'm a fan of the Kardashians too -- and real housewives (all of them) Shhh!! lol


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> The sore boons don't reassure me as much as they were EXTREMELY sore last cycle before AF came and I definitely wasn't Pregnant.
> 
> Anyone else surprised that lovely nurse from this morning never called me back? I'm not. What a bitch. Excuse my language.

Time to switch practices!!


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> lol, I'm a fan of the Kardashians too -- and real housewives (all of them) Shhh!! lol

Anytime I put on Kardashians I can't look away. It has some type of control over me. :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

I know! It's sickening haha. But I will say I'm not into the Khloe/Kourtney that's on right now... it seems even more set up than the other shows lol


----------



## greats

I like the Khloe and Kourtney show better though... Bc I hate Kim. Hahaha


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley25 said:


> just got back from my ultrasound... I am 4 weeks 5 days.. the woman was not the nicest person alive lol... after about 5 minutes of silence, I asked if she saw anything and she said "hold on". Then she turned the screen and pointed out a black circle and said "this could be the gestational sack" (it was flashing by the way, is that normal?).. when it was done she said she couldn't tell me anything until she talked to the radiologist. After she talked to me she said "unfortunately it's too early to tell anything"...
> 
> I asked if she saw anything in the tube and she kept repeating "it's too early to tell". I asked if that was most likely the gestational sack andddd "it's too early to tell". why the hell did my doctor even send me this early? ughhhh
> 
> she said I will most likely have to go in for blood work and another ultrasound. so basically a waste of time !

I know this is probably not what you want to hear but techs are legally not allowed to say anything... We have to carry malpractice just like dr.s and if anything goes wrong if can fall back on you. If you have to go to court over something you usually can't work in the meantime. 
They probably sent you now so they have a base to compare to after some time goes by. Also I'm sure they were able to rule out ectopic so that's good too. Hopefully the nest ultrasound will be more worth wile to you :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

KylasBaby said:


> The sore boons don't reassure me as much as they were EXTREMELY sore last cycle before AF came and I definitely wasn't Pregnant.
> 
> Anyone else surprised that lovely nurse from this morning never called me back? I'm not. What a bitch. Excuse my language.

I'm sorry :( If it makes you feel better I didn't get a call back from my Dr. either. They're closed through the weekend so maybe Monday... Gotta love the medical community!


----------



## sunshine2014

I know this is probably not what you want to hear but techs are legally not allowed to say anything... We have to carry malpractice just like dr.s and if anything goes wrong if can fall back on you. If you have to go to court over something you usually can't work in the meantime. 
They probably sent you now so they have a base to compare to after some time goes by. Also I'm sure they were able to rule out ectopic so that's good too. Hopefully the nest ultrasound will be more worth wile to you :)[/QUOTE]

So true! You (and other techs) have a tough job. I was so mad at the one I had when I found out I lost my baby. She was unable to tell me legally, and therefore couldn't show any emotion. I was so upset, and mad at her. But once I found out they are not allowed to say anything, it made me feel for her actually. It's got to be a very tough job, with cautious and pushy pregnant woman. So I agree, it's not her fault. It's the nature of the job.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oops...that didn't copy the quote properly...


----------



## citypirate

Hello ladies!

I typically get mild cramps in the evening...plus the prenatal extra water situation has me peeing more often. Other than that I haven't had terrible bouts of MS. Sounds odd to complain I know, but I'm not feeling much. Is this normal?


----------



## mewolkens

citypirate said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I typically get mild cramps in the evening...plus the prenatal extra water situation has me peeing more often. Other than that I haven't had terrible bouts of MS. Sounds odd to complain I know, but I'm not feeling much. Is this normal?

Yes, but I'm also pretty convinced at this point that nothing in pregnancy is actually normal.


----------



## sunshine2014

No symptoms here either! It should start around 6 weeks from what I hear/remember! :) So enjoy it now. Actually, the only one I have is being tired by 8pm every night. Is it time for bed yet?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Great! I just found out that I'm likely no longer covered under my parents insurance due to the pregnancy!! Holy cow, I'm going to lose it. What am I supposed to do now? I feel so stupid :(


----------



## citypirate

Sunshine2014 I'm the same way. When I say I am tired I mean I need to get to bed ASAP!


----------



## QueenQueso

Holy cow! Been out for 2 days and had TWENTY PAGES to catch up on! You ladies made me sooo hungry I had to stop and eat in the middle of it, too! Still super-sore boobs and now I've added extreme exhaustion to my symptom list. I've also been having those sharp stabby pains some of you mentioned, I am going to tell them about it when I call the dr back next week. I called the insurance company and my insurance had been changed to a pregnancy plan as of Dec 1, but I spoke to the dr office today and she ran my number and it came back as an uncovered service... So my plan isn't fully updated yet, and I can't even make an appointment. I guess they don't allow private pay patients or something. Not that I'd be private pay, just she didn't even give that as an option.



EmyDra said:


> Any of you ladies already thought about/have good idea for names?

Lol, I was suuuuper bored the other day and I started playing with the names on our 'short list'. There are approx. 25 girl names and 15 boys names, so I started putting them together as first and middle, I was typing them as I went and I ended up with 150 girl name combos and 63 boy name combos! I promise, I'm really not a crazy person... :blush:



.hopeful.one. said:


> Great! I just found out that I'm likely no longer covered under my parents insurance due to the pregnancy!! Holy cow, I'm going to lose it. What am I supposed to do now? I feel so stupid :(

If you don't have an insurance option at your work, you should sign up for your state's Medicaid right away, even if you think you might make too much money. Worst case scenario, they decline you. While that's processing, you can check into insurance you may be able to afford on your own. If you are sure that you will be within the guidelines for state coverage, see if they have something called 'presumptive eligibility'. With that, it's a way you can go to the OB even before your application is officially accepted.

The insurance at my previous employer was outrageously expensive (seriously, I would've been left with a $35 weekly paycheck, and that was without vision cvoverage...), so I used presumptive eligibility to get started with my last pregnancy.


----------



## greats

.hopeful.one. said:


> Great! I just found out that I'm likely no longer covered under my parents insurance due to the pregnancy!! Holy cow, I'm going to lose it. What am I supposed to do now? I feel so stupid :(

Yeah definitely check what insurance is offered at your work, and if your work doesn't offer insurance then apply for Medicaid and go from there. Are you married? If not, that helps your chance of Medicaid getting approved. My SIL isn't married and her job didn't have health insurance coverage so she automatically got accepted with Medicaid. Every doctor appointment, ultrasound, and the delivery was free for her.


----------



## greats

Is anyone taking oral progesterone pills? I just took my first one an hour ago, the side affects say may cause extreme dizziness. I never had the dizziness with my daughter's pregnancy but omg did I get super dizzy just from taking one pill! I was giving the boy I babysit a bath and almost fell.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks! I will definitely be looking into my options the next few days. Insurance companies are not my favorite people right now lol


----------



## Kdear95

Tridda said:


> Ladies- just wondering if you guys are still feeling cramps, like AF type? Seems like these keep hanging around.

Yes, I'm definitely still getting cramps. It's almost a full feeling mixed with a dull ache.
It seems like when I'm moving around a lot, stressed, or really full, they get worse to the point of being somewhat painful. 

Is anyone having mood swings yet? 
For me, it feels like pms times 10 already..

I'm not really having symptoms other than that and cramps. Some nausea and light headed-ness off and on.. my boobs are only a little sore.. I can't wait to be less worried.


----------



## jtink28

Just got my BFP today! Due Aug. 18th :)


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations jtink28 :)


----------



## DSemcho

DH opened a jar of fermented cabbage.... needless to say my stomach has turned... And it has totally turned me away from my chicken, cheese and bacon quesadilla I was going to make myself for lunch... And the chocolate milkshake.


----------



## Nursenikki112

jtink28 said:


> Just got my BFP today! Due Aug. 18th :)

Yay! Congrats! Such a beautiful feeling isn't it??!! Can't wait to keep up with your progress.


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats jtink! 

I've worried a lot due to not having to many cramps or twinges but i am having some like now but always thought they would be stronger and can't remember with the others, also had loads of creamy cm after bfp until just before 4 weeks but not so much now a little creamy and dry a lot. A little backache today with leg cramp and sore bb's I don't know how big I'm gonna get as eating so much, feeling a bit sticky all day but nothing not manageable at the min xxx


----------



## Kdear95

Luckyeleven said:


> Congratulations jtink28 :)

Congrats!! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

jtink28 said:


> Just got my BFP today! Due Aug. 18th :)

Congrats, will add you to the front!

Slept from 8/9-5:15 when OHs alarm went off to get ready for work. Then about 6:30-9:30 soooo like 11/12 hours last night. And I feel I could still go back to bed. :sleep: My allergies are really bothering me and I can't take anything! The Allegra I usually take isn't safe, Claritin doesn't work for me and Benadryl makes me soooo sleepy. Grrr itchy eyes! Might be because we just brought the Christmas tree.


----------



## greats

jtink28 said:


> Just got my BFP today! Due Aug. 18th :)

Yay congrats! 

Busy, busy day today. The boy I babysit was here until almost 11pm last night! I really hope tonight's not another repeat bc I'm supposed to have a baby free night as dd is going to stay the night at my moms. I want my date night with the hubby! 

Super tired, boobs are huge again. Soooo many errands to run!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Busy, busy day today. The boy I babysit was here until almost 11pm last night! I really hope tonight's not another repeat bc I'm supposed to have a baby free night as dd is going to stay the night at my moms. I want my date night with the hubby!

We have a date night tonight too :thumbup:
Ask then when they will be picking up later when they drop him off. Make sure to tell them your dd will be going elsewhere so you can have a date night. Might encourage them to come a bit earlier.


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my BFP today! Due Aug. 18th :)
> 
> Congrats, will add you to the front!
> 
> Slept from 8/9-5:15 when OHs alarm went off to get ready for work. Then about 6:30-9:30 soooo like 11/12 hours last night. And I feel I could still go back to bed. :sleep: My allergies are really bothering me and I can't take anything! The Allegra I usually take isn't safe, Claritin doesn't work for me and Benadryl makes me soooo sleepy. Grrr itchy eyes! Might be because we just brought the Christmas tree.Click to expand...

Have you tried Zyrtec? That's what I take and it works pretty well; Claritin does nothing for me either!


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Busy, busy day today. The boy I babysit was here until almost 11pm last night! I really hope tonight's not another repeat bc I'm supposed to have a baby free night as dd is going to stay the night at my moms. I want my date night with the hubby!
> 
> We have a date night tonight too :thumbup:
> Ask then when they will be picking up later when they drop him off. Make sure to tell them your dd will be going elsewhere so you can have a date night. Might encourage them to come a bit earlier.Click to expand...

Usually he gets picked up at 6pm. But his mom works 2-11pm and his dad is a fedex driver and with the holiday drop offs he has been working crazy overtime. I feel bad saying anything bc I know how it is to have a crazy schedule (I used to be a police officer) but it's tough when at his bedtime he just cries for his mommy.


----------



## KylasBaby

jacksonl8805 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my BFP today! Due Aug. 18th :)
> 
> Congrats, will add you to the front!
> 
> Slept from 8/9-5:15 when OHs alarm went off to get ready for work. Then about 6:30-9:30 soooo like 11/12 hours last night. And I feel I could still go back to bed. :sleep: My allergies are really bothering me and I can't take anything! The Allegra I usually take isn't safe, Claritin doesn't work for me and Benadryl makes me soooo sleepy. Grrr itchy eyes! Might be because we just brought the Christmas tree.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried Zyrtec? That's what I take and it works pretty well; Claritin does nothing for me either!Click to expand...

Zyrtec doesn't work for me. I have heavy hitting allergies. I got allergy shots every week (3 a week) for ten years and still have bad allergies. I've also been reading only Claritin and Benadryl are really safe. Zyrtec is a class b and I'd rather not take it if I can help it. I had to take a class b antibiotic and that made me nervous. I'm trying not to take anything lower than class a if I can help it. Can never be too safe. And I can't take my nasal spray anymore which really helped. So I'm just itchy lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

I've noticed it's the same few ladies posting here and I'd love to hear more from those who don't post as much/mostly lurk and follow. I'd love to get to know all our August mommies to be! So please join in our chats. Would love to get to know you all better :thumbup:


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> I've noticed it's the same few ladies posting here and I'd love to hear more from those who don't post as much/mostly lurk and follow. I'd love to get to know all our August mommies to be! So please join in our chats. Would love to get to know you all better :thumbup:

Yes!!! There needs to be more posts than my nonsense! :haha:

Ugh, sorry for my horrible spelling, my iPad keeps correcting even basic words.


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I've noticed it's the same few ladies posting here and I'd love to hear more from those who don't post as much/mostly lurk and follow. I'd love to get to know all our August mommies to be! So please join in our chats. Would love to get to know you all better :thumbup:
> 
> Yes!!! There ends to be more posts than my nonsense! :haha:Click to expand...

Hehehe mine too lol. I feel it's that way with any group though. Those of us who are on more post the most. Even if it's just random dribble. 

So for my random dribble - baby wants fish sticks for lunch haha. This baby loves fried foods. I've been dieting for a while (lost 40lbs over the summer) so was really healthy, but baby has other ideas. Who am I to argue?:shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

Question. What exactly is a fibroid? And are they something that is detected early or do they just pop up?


----------



## Nursenikki112

Okay ladies, just got my second beta drawn today. Still do not have the results of my first one but I'm figuring it will be Monday for both. 
Made the mistake of taking a CB digi that is still registering at 2-3 weeks but trying not to think about that too much. 
I am learning that if I don't eat few hours I get shaky and nauseated. So other than some occasional boob soreness, constipation and extreme bitchyness, I am feeling ok. :) 

Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing day so far...


----------



## Wifey1013

Are any of you having joint issues? My knees are killing me! I've never had knee injuries and I've done nothing to aggravate them. I sit with ice on them multiple times a day. It's waking me up at night when I roll over. I guess I didn't think the relaxin would kick in this early :shrug:


----------



## greats

Wifey1013 said:


> Are any of you having joint issues? My knees are killing me! I've never had knee injuries and I've done nothing to aggravate them. I sit with ice on them multiple times a day. It's waking me up at night when I roll over. I guess I didn't think the relaxin would kick in this early :shrug:

I got knee problems with my dd and being pregnant again they've seem to flared up especially my right knee.


----------



## Tridda

Gave into first pregnancy craving...deviled eggs. I ate so many, I'm such a fatty :) lol


----------



## Wifey1013

greats said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you having joint issues? My knees are killing me! I've never had knee injuries and I've done nothing to aggravate them. I sit with ice on them multiple times a day. It's waking me up at night when I roll over. I guess I didn't think the relaxin would kick in this early :shrug:
> 
> I got knee problems with my dd and being pregnant again they've seem to flared up especially my right knee.Click to expand...

So they only bothered you during pregnancy? Did it get better at anytime or bother you the entire pregnancy? UGH! This is obnoxiously painful :cry:


----------



## jaspie

Wifey my shoulder was aching loads from carrying my handbag in town. I'm used to walking a couple of miles a day carrying it and today it wasn't even heavy but it really made my shoulder ache like it weighed a tonne.

Anyone getting spots? I'm not usually that spotty and they are usually just normal size or small spots but I have a giant red one coming right in my cheek near my nose it's about a cm wide! :o


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm terrible for not writing anything sometimes :dohh:

A - the group I joined years ago I ended up having a loss and having to tell everyone so I don't want to get too involved lol silly I know. 

B - I have 4 kids and struggle to keep up sometimes lol


----------



## sunshine2014

I hear ya wantingagirl. I still see the January 2015 group and feel sad...

But I think this time will be different :)


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> I hear ya wantingagirl. I still see the January 2015 group and feel sad...
> 
> But I think this time will be different :)

It's awful huh I had a loss 4 years ago feels like just yesterday :( I had a chemical in May too. 

Fx will be different i got a 2-3 at 13dpo but don't wanna take anything for granted


----------



## mlm115

I didn't start getting pregnancy cravings until 2nd tri last time, and all I wanted was sweets and donuts! Hopefully I can eat a little more healthy this time, but it is so hard!

Anyone else telling their family on Christmas? I'm getting really excited because I know everyone will be shocked we are expecting so soon!


----------



## Kdear95

Nursenikki112 said:


> Okay ladies, just got my second beta drawn today. Still do not have the results of my first one but I'm figuring it will be Monday for both.
> Made the mistake of taking a CB digi that is still registering at 2-3 weeks but trying not to think about that too much.
> I am learning that if I don't eat few hours I get shaky and nauseated. So other than some occasional boob soreness, constipation and extreme bitchyness, I am feeling ok. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing day so far...

I've read the reviews for the cb digis, and it seems like a lot of women get a week estimate that's lower than it should be, but their bloodwork shows a perfectly progressing pregnancy. Try to stay positive. :)


----------



## ace28

^^^that's weird, regarding the progesterone pills. Is dizziness supposed to be a side effect of them? 

Hi everyone! We've been out Christmas shopping all day. We found the cutest onesie that says "my sister wanted a pony but she's getting me instead". We bought it in a 3-6m so hopefully it will fit Baby next Christmas, and we're going to write "coming August 2015" on it and gift wrap it and give it to my mom this Christmas morning as our way of announcing the pregnancy, along with an adorable pair of baby booties we found. I'm excited!

Anyone else feel like time is going so slowly though? Man, I thought the TWW was bad... It's been about two weeks since we found out and it feels like it's been two years!


----------



## Bee Bee

It's official, the HCG keeps dropping so I am definitely losing the baby. :( I also had to put my fur baby down last night; my 12 year old dachshund. Just having the worse week ever...

With that being said, I wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months! Atleast now I know I can get pregnant and supposedly it's easier to get pregnant after a MC so here's hoping that I can preggers again soon!


----------



## ace28

Oh and just for fun, Wifey wanted to POAS today. I wouldn't let her waste $20 on the expensive kind but an 88-cent one from Walmart worked just fine. Yeah, I'd say that's positive!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ace28

Oh bee bee... I'm so sorry. I hope that you find peace with it and that you get pregnant again easily and quickly. Hugs!


----------



## mlm115

So sorry for the loss of your pregnancy and your dog bee bee : (


----------



## KylasBaby

ace28 said:


> ^^^that's weird, regarding the progesterone pills. Is dizziness supposed to be a side effect of them?
> 
> Hi everyone! We've been out Christmas shopping all day. We found the cutest onesie that says "my sister wanted a pony but she's getting me instead". We bought it in a 3-6m so hopefully it will fit Baby next Christmas, and we're going to write "coming August 2015" on it and gift wrap it and give it to my mom this Christmas morning as our way of announcing the pregnancy, along with an adorable pair of baby booties we found. I'm excited!
> 
> Anyone else feel like time is going so slowly though? Man, I thought the TWW was bad... It's been about two weeks since we found out and it feels like it's been two years!

That's super cute! And YES!! So so super slow. 



Bee Bee said:


> It's official, the HCG keeps dropping so I am definitely losing the baby. :( I also had to put my fur baby down last night; my 12 year old dachshund. Just having the worse week ever...
> 
> With that being said, I wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months! Atleast now I know I can get pregnant and supposedly it's easier to get pregnant after a MC so here's hoping that I can preggers again soon!

Very sorry for your losses. Thoughts are with you!



ace28 said:


> Oh and just for fun, Wifey wanted to POAS today. I wouldn't let her waste $20 on the expensive kind but an 88-cent one from Walmart worked just fine. Yeah, I'd say that's positive!:haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## Tridda

Bee Bee said:


> It's official, the HCG keeps dropping so I am definitely losing the baby. :( I also had to put my fur baby down last night; my 12 year old dachshund. Just having the worse week ever...
> 
> With that being said, I wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months! Atleast now I know I can get pregnant and supposedly it's easier to get pregnant after a MC so here's hoping that I can preggers again soon!

Very sorry for your loss Bee Bee, hoping to see you get another BFP soon.


----------



## Poppiebug

Wow you girls have been busy chatting away. I have had a very busy few days so haven't got to the computer to check on everyone. 

So sorry to read about the little angels. Thinking of you ladies.

I saw the Dr yesterday (not my usual one as she was away). Got my Obs referral and went for bloods. I'll call first thing Monday to make my first Obs appointment. 

Have a bit of lower back pain today, hopefully it's just my body adjusting to everything again. I did take another FRER yesterday cuz I had one left, got a really strong line straight up, so that's good. I have 1 digi left, I might wait and take that next weekend to see the 3+ 

I think I've said before, we'll tell most family around Christmas time as I won't be able to hide not drinking and eating cold meats / soft cheese etc. My mum already knows and I've told two really good friends, mainly because they knew we were TTC and I couldn't lie! 

Hope everyone has a good week! 

x


----------



## techheather

Sorry for your losses bee bee.


----------



## Ashley25

Vitamin question for you....

I had been taking b-50 complex for a short LP last month which of course was the month I got my BFP. I just looked at the label and noticed is has 500mg of Vitamin C in it. Am I crazy or don't people use this for abortion? What should I do? I'm worried if I stop taking the B50s it won't be good...

Anyone taking any supplements other then prenatal?


----------



## KylasBaby

Vitamin c in EXTREMELY high doses can cause a miscarriage. Like 1,000 an hour/every 2 for a cpl days. That low dose won't hurt the baby. Most prenatals have it in them. 

Aside from my prenatal I'm also taking vitex, omega 3s, a baby asprin, an extra 400 folic acid, extra vit d3 and cinnamon which I use to help with PCOS related blood sugar issues :)


----------



## Ashley25

KylasBaby said:


> Vitamin c in EXTREMELY high doses can cause a miscarriage. Like 1,000 an hour/every 2 for a cpl days. That low dose won't hurt the baby. Most prenatals have it in them.
> 
> Aside from my prenatal I'm also taking vitex, omega 3s, a baby asprin, an extra 400 folic acid, extra vit d3 and cinnamon which I use to help with PCOS related blood sugar issues :)

thanks so much! I literally will google anything and obsess over it lol..

What does baby aspirin do for you?

I'm curious to see what other supplements everyone takes.. =)


----------



## KylasBaby

Ashley25 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Vitamin c in EXTREMELY high doses can cause a miscarriage. Like 1,000 an hour/every 2 for a cpl days. That low dose won't hurt the baby. Most prenatals have it in them.
> 
> Aside from my prenatal I'm also taking vitex, omega 3s, a baby asprin, an extra 400 folic acid, extra vit d3 and cinnamon which I use to help with PCOS related blood sugar issues :)
> 
> thanks so much! I literally will google anything and obsess over it lol..
> 
> What does baby aspirin do for you?
> 
> I'm curious to see what other supplements everyone takes.. =)Click to expand...

I used to have a high clotting factor in my blood when I was younger, so the baby asprin is to prevent a blood clot to the baby. Vitex is to keep progesterone up at this point (it was for regulating my cycles, but now that I'm preggo just for progesterone hell, omega 3s are for the omega 3s lol also has DHA for baby's brain development, extra folic acid to prevent neural tube defects, extra d3 bc I live in a place that gets little a light this time of year and most people in this area area are deficient in it. I'm also on a natural progesterone cream twice a day to keep the progesterone up. Women with PCOS are known to have progesterone problems so I'm covering all my bases :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Wifey1013 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you having joint issues? My knees are killing me! I've never had knee injuries and I've done nothing to aggravate them. I sit with ice on them multiple times a day. It's waking me up at night when I roll over. I guess I didn't think the relaxin would kick in this early :shrug:
> 
> I got knee problems with my dd and being pregnant again they've seem to flared up especially my right knee.Click to expand...
> 
> So they only bothered you during pregnancy? Did it get better at anytime or bother you the entire pregnancy? UGH! This is obnoxiously painful :cry:Click to expand...

They bothered me for my entire pregnancy especially at the end bc of all the weight I had gained. But after birth my knees felt a lot better.


----------



## greats

Bee Bee said:


> It's official, the HCG keeps dropping so I am definitely losing the baby. :( I also had to put my fur baby down last night; my 12 year old dachshund. Just having the worse week ever...
> 
> With that being said, I wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months! Atleast now I know I can get pregnant and supposedly it's easier to get pregnant after a MC so here's hoping that I can preggers again soon!

Oh hun, I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. But they say when you're at your lowest the only way to go is up! So I have a feeling the new year is going to be amazing to you! :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

The only medications / supps I take are prenatal vitamin, vitamin D (have taken this since my 1st pregnancy when my levels were a little low) and Zantac for my refulx.


----------



## bebedreamr

Sorry to jump into this late! I have a lot of catching up to do. 

My name is Amanda, and I am due with our second baby August 15th. :) my little girl is already 2 (almost 3), and my husband and I just got married in September and conceived on our honeymoon <3

I am excited and nervous for baby #2 but I love being a mom! Currently taking prenatal vitamin with extra folic acid. And wishing I would have shed 10 pounds before getting pregnant! Lol


----------



## ashxd

Hi everyone and congrats!!! I'm Ash and after 10 months of trying I'm happy to say I got my bfp this week! I'm 3+6?! Edd is August 16th. FXd for a sticky bean for everyone! I'm excited to take this journey with you awesome ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## jaspie

Bee bee I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope you get a bfp again soon :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies! Congratulations :D

I was taking Seven Seas trying for a baby while ttc and they are for early pregnancy too, i bought Pregnacare the other day to move on to so I'm going to start taking them today with a meal. Heard they give some ladies nausea though, anyone any experiences with Pregnacare?


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome to all the new people!!

BeeBee I'm so sorry that you are going through so much in such a short period of time.


AFM - Yesterday when I was buying some toeshoes from a woman on the yardsale page for my area, I was talking to her about being pregnant and such and she told me these horrendous things that she had to deal with when she was working with the same person I am! Also I should add that this person is one of the OB/GYN's nurses, and that the nurse will not even let me talk to the doctor. This person told her at 10/11 weeks to stop taking her pre natal and that she only needed to take folic acid. And she had an ultrasound at 6 weeks, and then when she went in at 12 weeks they told her she had a fibroid and that the baby had died...  She had been telling them that she should be scanned every week or so because she's high risk and that's what they did when she was pregnant with her daughter, and she's had four losses since her daughter also. And the doctor tried to say that TriCare won't cover it 

She even said that with my history I should be considered high risk, and they should have done my HCG beta's and followed them for a couple of days to see if I was increasing like I should. She also suggested I call another of the OB/GYN's in our clinic and talk to them... I'm very paranoid now  I'm scared that because of people not doing something correctly I might lose my baby O.O This nurse is even trying to make me stop taking progesterone, but she hasn't even checked my level since I got pregnant to make sure it's okay.


----------



## KylasBaby

bebedreamr said:


> Sorry to jump into this late! I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> My name is Amanda, and I am due with our second baby August 15th. :) my little girl is already 2 (almost 3), and my husband and I just got married in September and conceived on our honeymoon <3
> 
> I am excited and nervous for baby #2 but I love being a mom! Currently taking prenatal vitamin with extra folic acid. And wishing I would have shed 10 pounds before getting pregnant! Lol

Congrats! Will add you to the front page. 



ashxd said:


> Hi everyone and congrats!!! I'm Ash and after 10 months of trying I'm happy to say I got my bfp this week! I'm 3+6?! Edd is August 16th. FXd for a sticky bean for everyone! I'm excited to take this journey with you awesome ladies!! :happydance:

Happy & healthy 9 months! Will add you to the front page.

When/if either of you ladies have a prediction (chinese gender chart, lunar cycles, overall gut feeling, etc) of what baby will be let me know. I'm putting our baby gender predictions on the front page as well.


----------



## jtink28

AF due today.... Test is much darker. I'm starting to think baby #2 is really happening! :cloud9:

A little history - my son was born April 30th, 2013 via c- section. I've been married to my DH since 2011. I have Crohn's disease, and thought I might never conceive. So this baby is double the blessing :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats jtink28! So exciting!! 

My Dh and I have been married for 5 years and finally felt ready to try lol. We've both been super career focused until now, mine is settled and he's almost done. So it's the right time :) 

I'm nervous but soooo excited. So far only my parents, brother and sister in law and 2 friends know. I swore I wouldn't tell my friend last night, but she guessed and I'm a bad liar. I told her I'm just being extra cautious until second trimester. I'm kind of upset with myself, but oh well lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

jtink28 said:


> AF due today.... Test is much darker. I'm starting to think baby #2 is really happening! :cloud9:
> 
> A little history - my son was born April 30th, 2013 via c- section. I've been married to my DH since 2011. I have Crohn's disease, and thought I might never conceive. So this baby is double the blessing :happydance:

So exciting! Congratulations again :)



sunshine2014 said:


> Congrats jtink28! So exciting!!
> 
> My Dh and I have been married for 5 years and finally felt ready to try lol. We've both been super career focused until now, mine is settled and he's almost done. So it's the right time :)
> 
> I'm nervous but soooo excited. So far only my parents, brother and sister in law and 2 friends know. I swore I wouldn't tell my friend last night, but she guessed and I'm a bad liar. I told her I'm just being extra cautious until second trimester. I'm kind of upset with myself, but oh well lol.

I'm nervous too. I think my last pregnancy ending in a MMC has really changed me. I wasn't nervous like this the last time, but now every little thing or lack thereof makes me worry. We haven't told anyone (although I suspect OH has because she told someone we were TTC when I told her not to so that person probably knows) but I haven't told anyone. I feel like by telling someone we were ttc she put all this pressure on me to conceive and now that she's more than likely told someone I'm pregnant it's even more pressure on me to make sure everything goes right. It's just stressing me out. We have our first ultrasound and appointment on the 23rd so will tell our parents after that, but no one else until after the first tri.


----------



## sunshine2014

I feel the same way. I also had MMC. I found out at 13 weeks that I had lost the baby at 7w5d. I'd lost it pretty much the day after my first ultrasound. I was kind of oblivious to the possibility of miscarriage so we told everyone shortly after. I had no idea I had lost the baby in that time. No signs at all. MMC are horrible, my body continued to grow and I continued to have morning sickness, only to find out it had happened any weeks ago. So I'm naturally very cautious this time. It was such a crazy thing to go through, you know? And to get past the betrayal I felt by my body for making me think I was still pregnant. But a friend told me that my body was just fighting so hard to make it work and not give up. So I'm trying to remind myself this is it's chance to do it again. 

I have my first us at exactly 8 weeks, but part of me is wondering if I should wait until 9 to be sure the baby is ok. But then 8 weeks is Already a long time. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> I feel the same way. I also had MMC. I found out at 13 weeks that I had lost the baby at 7w5d. I'd lost it pretty much the day after my first ultrasound. I was kind of oblivious to the possibility of miscarriage so we told everyone shortly after. I had no idea I had lost the baby in that time. No signs at all. MMC are horrible, my body continued to grow and I continued to have morning sickness, only to find out it had happened any weeks ago. So I'm naturally very cautious this time. It was such a crazy thing to go through, you know? And to get past the betrayal I felt by my body for making me think I was still pregnant. But a friend told me that my body was just fighting so hard to make it work and not give up. So I'm trying to remind myself this is it's chance to do it again.
> 
> I have my first us at exactly 8 weeks, but part of me is wondering if I should wait until 9 to be sure the baby is ok. But then 8 weeks is Already a long time.
> 
> What do you ladies think?

Mine is at 7w6d. Then another at 12-13. If I feel the need to have another I can go to this private place. They just require you've had your first ultrasound already before going to them and have proof. So I can always go there for a reassurance scan between if I need. 

I think 8 weeks is a good time for an ultrasound. Then maybe go private later if you need reassurance. I probably will.


----------



## sunshine2014

True! Thanks. 

I heard that they offer gender private scans in the states early on. My friend went across the border to get it done for both of hers. So I'm hoping to do that maybe. I'm not sure how early they can do it though?


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> True! Thanks.
> 
> I heard that they offer gender private scans in the states early on. My friend went across the border to get it done for both of hers. So I'm hoping to do that maybe. I'm not sure how early they can do it though?

The place I'm going to does it at 15 weeks. I'll be 15 weeks the week of valentines day so were gonna go for an ultrasound that weekend. Actually on valentines day when I'll be 15+3. 15 weeks is the earliest I've seen them done.


----------



## ace28

KylasBaby said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> True! Thanks.
> 
> I heard that they offer gender private scans in the states early on. My friend went across the border to get it done for both of hers. So I'm hoping to do that maybe. I'm not sure how early they can do it though?
> 
> The place I'm going to does it at 15 weeks. I'll be 15 weeks the week of valentines day so were gonna go for an ultrasound that weekend. Actually on valentines day when I'll be 15+3. 15 weeks is the earliest I've seen them done.Click to expand...

Fifteen weeks is when I'm wanting to get ours done too. It feels like forever away- I just want to know if this bubs is a boy or a girl! 

Regarding the miscarriage thing- we are scared too. It was so much easier to be calm when it was my own body pregnant, but now that it's my wife's I'm freaking out a lot. I can't wait for our first scan (no idea when that is) so that we can get some reassurance.


----------



## sunshine2014

I want to know too! I always said I wouldn't find out, but if I make it that far with this one, I definitely want to know!!! So much that I'll drive across the border to pay for the private scan instead of waiting 4 more weeks here lol.


----------



## Wifey1013

jaspie said:


> Wifey my shoulder was aching loads from carrying my handbag in town. I'm used to walking a couple of miles a day carrying it and today it wasn't even heavy but it really made my shoulder ache like it weighed a tonne.
> 
> Anyone getting spots? I'm not usually that spotty and they are usually just normal size or small spots but I have a giant red one coming right in my cheek near my nose it's about a cm wide! :o

None here! But I had them horribly with my dd. The old wives tale is "a girl will take your beauty so she can be beautiful" :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

QueenQueso - LOL I love picking baby names, one of my favourite things. We started talking about it casually when we started TTC and have reached a final decision within a day of bfp!

I also have two little boys, looking forward to finding out if I'll have a daughter or be a triple boy mama!

Congratulations LuckyEleven and jtink28

Wifey1013 - I do think relaxin can kick in early, especially if you are a repeat customer. I am starting to feel it in my back.

Bee Bee - I'm very sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you'll get another bfp and a sticky beam soon x

Ashley 25 - I am taking vit b6 as I was on it for short LP and afraid to stop altogether incase it affects my progesterone. I stopped vitex with my bfp, weaning off the cream, just using a bit every day.

Bebedreamr - congratulations  I loved my second pregnancy and birth.

Ashxd - congratulations! We have the same due date 

DSemcho - if you are at higher risk from a MC probably best to continue with progesterone through the first tri. Doesn't sound like this person knows what they are talking about, try not to be scaremongered. 


We won't be having an early scan as we are paying for a gender scan at 20 weeks and it's a push - not a lot of spare cash so think we'd rather find out the gender. Hate the long wait till the first scan though.

Got a beautiful line this morning, feeling confident that the wee embryo is snuggling and growing. Occasional cramping and very full feeling, maybe tmi but my sex drive is easily the best it's been since my last pregnancy (I've been bfing for nearly 4 years, my eldest only weaned this use) and wow my O was totally amazing haha, I think my uterus being bigger increases the pressure or something?

I like to try and keep up  I was in December Dreamers 2010 and January Jellybeans 2013, both times we had a secret fb which we are still a part of 
I've told both of those groups that I'm expecting again and one friend who knew we were TTC.


----------



## Wifey1013

Emydra - It must have kicked in. So annoying to have knee pains this early! My June 2013 group started a secret FB group as well, still very close with multiple girls and I've met TWO in "real" life!

Kylasbaby & Sunshine2014 - most places in the US will do it at 15-16 weeks. Can't wait to hear what everyone is having! Hoping it will keep me happy knowing what you girls are having so I can stay team yellow :haha:


----------



## Nursenikki112

Just looked my results up. My 5w0d level was: 16.5
HCG not in yet
Can you ladies share yours with me? I'm reading women with much higher levels it seems. My OB hasn't reviewed the results yet so I am unsure of their thoughts. Help! So nervous :/


----------



## KylasBaby

Dear lord am I so gassy today! Spending the day being lazy hanging at my parents as we have Sunday dinner there and my lord my poor mother:shrug:


----------



## QueenQueso

OMG, I HATE INSURANCE COMPANIES! Why do they have to be so complicated??

I just logged on to check my account online and it has me listed as coverage starting on 1/1/2015! The lady on the phone told me that the new policy would be starting effective 12/1/2014. It was 12/2 when I called, she said give it til the end of the week for the computer system to be fully updated. I called the dr on Friday, they ran my card and it came up as not a covered service, I figured I'd just have to wait until tomorrow and try again and it should go through. But what it says on my account page makes it look like it won't work until January! I really hope I'm reading it wrong and they didn't screw it up! I really wanted an u/s before Christmas.


----------



## mewolkens

Is anyone taking B6 for ms? How much are you taking? The sickness kicked in full swing yesterday and I don't have a doctor's appt. until Dec. 15th.

Welcome to all those new to the thread! I know it can be daunting to go all the way back through 70 pages, so if you would like the August Fireflies Banner that *Greats* made for us just post

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img661/8559/EgYukw.gif[/IMG

in your signature and add a ] on the end to complete it!


----------



## ace28

I can't believe how many August babies there are now! It started out with just a few of us, numbers in the teens! Yay babies!!!!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Nursenikki112 said:


> Just looked my results up. My 5w0d level was: 16.5
> HCG not in yet
> Can you ladies share yours with me? I'm reading women with much higher levels it seems. My OB hasn't reviewed the results yet so I am unsure of their thoughts. Help! So nervous :/

I didn't track this cycle but I had my first blood draw at 3 weeks 3 days based on LMP. At that point my progesterone was 19. My doctor said I could start progesterone suppositories because it made me feel more comfortable, although she said my level was fine.


----------



## sunshine2014

Mewolkens - sickness already? Oh no! You're 5w1d like me!!! 

Last time at exactly 6 weeks it hit me. Hoping I still have a Bit more time!! No symptoms here yet. Hmmm


----------



## sunshine2014

Agreed! Lots of babies coming. It makes me happy :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Kyla's baby. I'm a big pain in the butt. I know the gender predictor thing was my idea. But I think I went with my "hope" instead of gut lol. I'd LOVE love love love love a girl. It's my dream. But my gut says boy. 

Soooo....anyway next time you add someone's prediction can you change me? :S Then I'll never be a pain in the butt again lol. Promise. 

What's everyone doing today? I'm relaxing. Home alone. Tv. Books. Pjs. Baking? Lol


----------



## jtink28

I never truly got morning sickness last time, just a little nausea here and there. Never threw up.

Today I'm 3+5, and yesterday and today I've felt faintly queasy and icky all day. This makes me incredibly nervous.


----------



## mewolkens

sunshine2014 said:


> Mewolkens  - sickness already? Oh no! You're 5w1d like me!!!
> 
> Last time at exactly 6 weeks it hit me. Hoping I still have a Bit more time!! No symptoms here yet. Hmmm

I had almost none last time with my mmc, so I'm taking it as a good sign, but ick.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh I was super sick with my last one, even though I'd had a MMC. But I'll take it because normally it is a good sign. It was so bad though that those magic nausea pills didn't even work. I was taking the max possible every day with no relief. No actual sickness, just nausea. Awful.


----------



## mlm115

I have slight nausea, but not full blown ms yet. I think mine started around 6 weeks last time too. Would be great to avoid it this time, although it is strangely reassuring that everything is ok when you are sick : )


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> Kyla's baby. I'm a big pain in the butt. I know the gender predictor thing was my idea. But I think I went with my "hope" instead of gut lol. I'd LOVE love love love love a girl. It's my dream. But my gut says boy.
> 
> Soooo....anyway next time you add someone's prediction can you change me? :S Then I'll never be a pain in the butt again lol. Promise.
> 
> What's everyone doing today? I'm relaxing. Home alone. Tv. Books. Pjs. Baking? Lol

 You better hope it's a boy because I'm not changing it again  hahaha kidding kidding. It's changed.


----------



## sunshine2014

KylasBaby said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Kyla's baby. I'm a big pain in the butt. I know the gender predictor thing was my idea. But I think I went with my "hope" instead of gut lol. I'd LOVE love love love love a girl. It's my dream. But my gut says boy.
> 
> Soooo....anyway next time you add someone's prediction can you change me? :S Then I'll never be a pain in the butt again lol. Promise.
> 
> What's everyone doing today? I'm relaxing. Home alone. Tv. Books. Pjs. Baking? Lol
> 
> You better hope it's a boy because I'm not changing it again  hahaha kidding kidding. It's changed.Click to expand...



I know. I know. Sorry. :S I really hope it's a girl. I think I'm just mentally preparing myself lol.


----------



## EmyDra

Sunshine2014 - I really want a girl, I got hit but rather unexpected gender disappointment last time. I was convinced it was a girl as the pregnancy was so different. It's hard, but I do love my double blue household, and the bond I have with my second son, despite initial GD is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## sunshine2014

I know boys are lovely, but for some reason I've always just imagined having a baby girl. So while I will be happy with either, I do feel I'm mentally preparing for a boy....


----------



## KylasBaby

I hear you both. I want a girl so badly and hate to say I'll be disappointed if it is a boy but I will be. I know I will get over it and love it regardless, but I'll be sad for a bit.


----------



## EmyDra

It's honestly an awful thing to go through. I feel better prepared this time, I don't think it'll hit me as hard despite the fact this is likely our last.

I always said I wanted two boys and a girl, I have always imagined my daughter I suppose in one way or another, since I was a child. I imagined my son/sons too but I guess I always longed for that female connection, I never had a sister and always wanted one.


----------



## EmyDra

Also I feel that my friends and family will be thrilled with a girl, society puts a lot of pressure on you to have one of each. Despite the fact that whatever combination you have, all children are wonderful.


----------



## sunshine2014

I agree. People have always said to me "oh you're so going to have a girl"!! I sure hope so. I think initially I'll be shocked, but I know if we all get that far, having been through previous losses, we'll just be so happy to have a healthy baby. Boys are a lot of fun too, and usually easier as teenagers haha. But, my heart aches for a baby girl. DH says he feels it's a girl, but I think he's just saying that for me.

I also used that chinese gender predictor thing, just for fun -- I tested a bunch of people to see if they were accurate, and they were!! Even myself using my mom's info. I got boy...soooo, haha. Yeah.


----------



## Kipod

Hey everyone! Can I join in?
I'm Anna, 26 and boyfriend is 27
I've known since Thursday but so anxious I didn't trust it until now. I've been 5 days (!) Late on af before I got my BFP, thought I was going crazy. Now lines are darkening nicely I'm starting to feel optimistic :)
Had a chemical last month, so hoping this one sticks! 
I'm 5w1d today and I have almost no symptoms compred to my chemical... weird
My due date is August 8th, and I just know it's a boy!
I'm okay with that but BF really wants a girl!


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome!! and congrats!!!

I don't really know too much about chemicals. Did you have signs or know it was a chemical? Sorry if that's tmi..but you're here now and I knowww you're going to get your boy this time! :)


----------



## EmyDra

Sunshine I've tried a couple of different calculators and got different results! It would be nice if it said girl as then if it's a boy you get to go 'ha! It was WRONG!'

Congratulations Kipod  usually a chemical means your period arrives on time so you're past that. Fingers crossed it's super sticky xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohh okay...so it happens shortly after a bfp then? :Like within a week or two?

And yes...I should try other gender predictor calculators haha


----------



## Kipod

My chemical ended about a week after af was due, numbers didn't go up properly and then started to drop
I hope it's different cause they say after a chemical most women go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies, but I keep postponing the blood draw bc I'm too scared to see low numbers again


----------



## sunshine2014

I understand, but I'm sure you will be just fine this time!! I have also heard that after mc and chemicals women go on to have healthy pregnancies! :)


----------



## Ashley25

sunshine2014.. are you having any symptoms yet? I am 5 weeks today and nothing! I have never wanted my boobs to hurt so badly


----------



## sunshine2014

Hahhaa, I said the SAME Thing today to my DH. No symptoms at all :S Not even sore boobs.

I don't remember they started to hurt last time. I just remember nausea at 6 weeks.


----------



## KylasBaby

EmyDra said:


> It's honestly an awful thing to go through. I feel better prepared this time, I don't think it'll hit me as hard despite the fact this is likely our last.
> 
> I always said I wanted two boys and a girl, I have always imagined my daughter I suppose in one way or another, since I was a child. I imagined my son/sons too but I guess I always longed for that female connection, I never had a sister and always wanted one.

I've always wanted a girl. I used to have a reoccurring dream that I had triplets - 2 girls and a boy. A couple psychics I consulted said im having a girl. One said boy. I think its completely natural to want a certain gender and be disappointed when we don't get it. Doesn't mean we will love that baby any less though. Which is another reason I want to know as soon as I can. So I can get used to the idea. 



sunshine2014 said:


> I agree. People have always said to me "oh you're so going to have a girl"!! I sure hope so. I think initially I'll be shocked, but I know if we all get that far, having been through previous losses, we'll just be so happy to have a healthy baby. Boys are a lot of fun too, and usually easier as teenagers haha. But, my heart aches for a baby girl. DH says he feels it's a girl, but I think he's just saying that for me.
> 
> I also used that chinese gender predictor thing, just for fun -- I tested a bunch of people to see if they were accurate, and they were!! Even myself using my mom's info. I got boy...soooo, haha. Yeah.

It says boy for me if I use how old I am. But if I use my lunar age (which really you should aonce it's based on the lunar calendar) it says girl. It was wrong for my mom for my brother and I so who knows. FX!



Kipod said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join in?
> I'm Anna, 26 and boyfriend is 27
> I've known since Thursday but so anxious I didn't trust it until now. I've been 5 days (!) Late on af before I got my BFP, thought I was going crazy. Now lines are darkening nicely I'm starting to feel optimistic :)
> Had a chemical last month, so hoping this one sticks!
> I'm 5w1d today and I have almost no symptoms compred to my chemical... weird
> My due date is August 8th, and I just know it's a boy!
> I'm okay with that but BF really wants a girl!

Congrats! Will add you


----------



## greats

Omg you ladies move so fast in conversation! Haha 

Been a busy morning, had a bake sale at church so I had to make 60 cookies last night. Only half sold so I have a lot of cookies laying around waiting to get in my belly lol

I'm too lazy to look back to see who posted this question, but my progesterone at 5w2d was 15.1 so I started taking progesterone pills the other night.

Back is hurting today along with a lot of nausea!


----------



## mumanddad

That took a while haha.

So sorry bee bee :( hope you get your bfp very soon xx

Welcome to all the new ladies H & H 9 months to you all x

:( I am convinced this pregnancy is going to end. My boobs have stopped hurting, I have hardly cramped :( but I have bloated out so much that my sil asked if I was hiding a pregnancy :-/ 
I really hope my hcg results are in tomorrow, I might go get some more tests too.

Hope you have all had a good weekend x


----------



## sunshine2014

Mumanddad I'm so sorry you feel like that. Try to stay calm and as positive as you can until you get those results. Try to remember that we all experience symptoms differently so maybe yours are just adjusting and will come back in full force again!


----------



## EmyDra

A chemical is generally defined (I thought) by a pregnancy that wouldn't have been detected if a very sensitive test hadn't been used before the date of expected period. Anything passed four weeks I would say is an early MC, a friend has just had one at 5 weeks :-(

But really don't want to spoil the mood in camp fireflies x


----------



## sunshine2014

Me neither!!

Positive vibes :)


----------



## Kipod

It's a chemical as long as you only detect hcg in blood and no sac in uterus...My numbers were so low and rising badly so having a chemical was really better then an ectopic...
To lighten the mood: most early miscarriages happen before week 6 so here's a nice milestone pretty close :)


----------



## Kipod

Yep! All will be good, we're all going to have beautiful August babies :) :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Yes we will :))


----------



## KylasBaby

Three cheers for August 

Hip hip....


----------



## sunshine2014

Horray!!!!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Update: I think I'm having my first symptom!! My favourite peppermint candle is making me sick. 

.....


----------



## mumanddad

sunshine2014 said:


> Mumanddad I'm so sorry you feel like that. Try to stay calm and as positive as you can until you get those results. Try to remember that we all experience symptoms differently so maybe yours are just adjusting and will come back in full force again!

I'm really hoping I'm reading to much in to it. In my first 2 pregnancy's I had awful tiredness, felt sick all the time, constantly hungry too.
In my 3rd I had no symptoms what so ever and mc at 10 weeks

I will get another test just to ease my mind xx


----------



## EmyDra

My hair is insta-greasy. I just washed it again! Grosso.
Beautiful august bundles coming our way 

We have named our 'bump' Neep. My others were called Ixxy and Drembie. I like to have a bump name


----------



## sunshine2014

mumanddad said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Mumanddad I'm so sorry you feel like that. Try to stay calm and as positive as you can until you get those results. Try to remember that we all experience symptoms differently so maybe yours are just adjusting and will come back in full force again!
> 
> I'm really hoping I'm reading to much in to it. In my first 2 pregnancy's I had awful tiredness, felt sick all the time, constantly hungry too.
> In my 3rd I had no symptoms what so ever and mc at 10 weeks
> 
> I will get another test just to ease my mind xxClick to expand...


Oh no! Don't say that. I have no symptoms either! But with my mc I had tons, so who knows!


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies! I hope I can join you all. 

I got a BFP this morning after having dreamt I told my grandma I was expecting. All the calculators I've used say I'd be due 8/14/15. 

I'm sort of a unique situation though. I found out last Wednesday I have a parasite. I'm like the cleanest person you'll ever meet so I'm so disgusted. The house we bought was very unsanitary and the seller had talked about visiting Brazil so I'm sure that's where it came from. But because I just got a BFP, I can't take the medication prescribed that I was supposed to pick up tomorrow. Instead they told me to see my OB and they can find the best course of action. Everything I've read said the actual parasite wouldn't harm baby so that's good. 

I've had a lot of symptoms but they could also be from the parasite. Here's to hoping I can get into the doc fast.


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay!! Nice to see you over her after our TTC #1 thread :) hopefully some others will be joining. 

Hmmm sorry to bear about the parasites. Hope they are able to give you something soon!


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you and I hope to see some more ladies here too!

Yeah it's really weird and gross lol. We'll see what the OB says. I hope they can get me in right away.


----------



## sunshine2014

I can't believe we're almost at 50 Babies!!!!


----------



## greats

Woooooooo babies! I'm getting so anxious and nervous for my scan on Tuesday! I'm hoping I see a fetal pole!


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsHudson said:


> Hi ladies! I hope I can join you all.
> 
> I got a BFP this morning after having dreamt I told my grandma I was expecting. All the calculators I've used say I'd be due 8/14/15.
> 
> I'm sort of a unique situation though. I found out last Wednesday I have a parasite. I'm like the cleanest person you'll ever meet so I'm so disgusted. The house we bought was very unsanitary and the seller had talked about visiting Brazil so I'm sure that's where it came from. But because I just got a BFP, I can't take the medication prescribed that I was supposed to pick up tomorrow. Instead they told me to see my OB and they can find the best course of action. Everything I've read said the actual parasite wouldn't harm baby so that's good.
> 
> I've had a lot of symptoms but they could also be from the parasite. Here's to hoping I can get into the doc fast.

Congrats!



sunshine2014 said:


> I can't believe we're almost at 50 Babies!!!!

We are at 50 now!



greats said:


> Woooooooo babies! I'm getting so anxious and nervous for my scan on Tuesday! I'm hoping I see a fetal pole!

Aw don't be nervous im sure all will be fine. Don't be alarmed if you don't see the fetal pole though. Remember baby is so so tiny!


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh my goodness, I feel like such a newb...what's a fetal pole? :(


----------



## greats

It's the beginning of baby. Literally looks like a flicker on the screen lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhhh.....well then I hope you see that too!!!!! And me, and all of us! :)


----------



## jacksonl8805

Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?

I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?


----------



## greats

jacksonl8805 said:


> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> 
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?

Is this your very first pregnancy? I remember learning in school that your first pregnancy is usually fine but after that you have to take some medication to help the baby develop. Call your doctor ASAP tomorrow to ask bc I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Nursenikki112

Kipod said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join in?
> I'm Anna, 26 and boyfriend is 27
> I've known since Thursday but so anxious I didn't trust it until now. I've been 5 days (!) Late on af before I got my BFP, thought I was going crazy. Now lines are darkening nicely I'm starting to feel optimistic :)
> Had a chemical last month, so hoping this one sticks!
> I'm 5w1d today and I have almost no symptoms compred to my chemical... weird
> My due date is August 8th, and I just know it's a boy!
> I'm okay with that but BF really wants a girl!


Welcome!!!! Looks like you are pretty close to me- I'm due 08/06/2015. :happydance: I just had my levels drawn but I'm waiting for the results still. However, progesterone came back at 16.5. Not sure what to make of that as it appears in the normal range on the lab sheet but not sure what my OB wants that # at for 5 weeks ( I was exactly 5 weeks when my level was drawn).


----------



## jacksonl8805

greats said:


> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> 
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?
> 
> Is this your very first pregnancy? I remember learning in school that your first pregnancy is usually fine but after that you have to take some medication to help the baby develop. Call your doctor ASAP tomorrow to ask bc I'm not 100% sure.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will definitely be calling them :haha:


----------



## jtink28

I'm Rh negative. Your blood type shouldn't be the cause of spotting. I had a Rogam shot at 26 weeks, I believe. You then get one when baby is born. Even with a first pregnancy, you need the Rogam. Talk to your doctor about it. Good luck! :)


----------



## jtink28

I think it's actually spelled Rhogam. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

jacksonl8805 said:


> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> 
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?

Me! I'm A- 

With my last pregnancy I had to get a rhogam shot before my d&c because of my blood and the baby's were to mix my body could build antibodies and attach any next pregnancies. Luckily my donor this cycle is negative as well this the baby is as well so no issue. I do have a friend who is Rh - as well and had spotting early in her pregnancy. She was monitored closely and did get her rhogam shot early but had a healthy baby boy. Don't know if the spotting was caused by her RH status tho.

It doesn't have anything to do with how the baby develops. You will just need a few injections maybe if you're having spotting to be sure your blood and the baby's isn't mixing and if it is your body doesn't build antibodies to it.


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> 
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?
> 
> Me! I'm A-
> 
> With my last pregnancy I had to get a rhogam shot before my d&c because of my blood and the baby's were to mix my body could build antibodies and attach any next pregnancies. Luckily my donor this cycle is negative as well this the baby is as well so no issue. I do have a friend who is Rh - as well and had spotting early in her pregnancy. She was monitored closely and did get her rhogam shot early but had a healthy baby boy. Don't know if the spotting was caused by her RH status tho.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with how the baby develops. You will just need a few injections maybe if you're having spotting to be sure your blood and the baby's isn't mixing and if it is your body doesn't build antibodies to it.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the information! I was feeling slightly crazy for calling my doctor's office AGAIN because of this spotting :blush: I'm definitely doing it anyways though!


----------



## KylasBaby

jacksonl8805 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> 
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?
> 
> Me! I'm A-
> 
> With my last pregnancy I had to get a rhogam shot before my d&c because of my blood and the baby's were to mix my body could build antibodies and attach any next pregnancies. Luckily my donor this cycle is negative as well this the baby is as well so no issue. I do have a friend who is Rh - as well and had spotting early in her pregnancy. She was monitored closely and did get her rhogam shot early but had a healthy baby boy. Don't know if the spotting was caused by her RH status tho.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with how the baby develops. You will just need a few injections maybe if you're having spotting to be sure your blood and the baby's isn't mixing and if it is your body doesn't build antibodies to it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the information! I was feeling slightly crazy for calling my doctor's office AGAIN because of this spotting :blush: I'm definitely doing it anyways though!Click to expand...

You definitely should because if you're spotting you need a rhogam shot. It won't affect baby's development though


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> 
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?
> 
> Me! I'm A-
> 
> With my last pregnancy I had to get a rhogam shot before my d&c because of my blood and the baby's were to mix my body could build antibodies and attach any next pregnancies. Luckily my donor this cycle is negative as well this the baby is as well so no issue. I do have a friend who is Rh - as well and had spotting early in her pregnancy. She was monitored closely and did get her rhogam shot early but had a healthy baby boy. Don't know if the spotting was caused by her RH status tho.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with how the baby develops. You will just need a few injections maybe if you're having spotting to be sure your blood and the baby's isn't mixing and if it is your body doesn't build antibodies to it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the information! I was feeling slightly crazy for calling my doctor's office AGAIN because of this spotting :blush: I'm definitely doing it anyways though!Click to expand...
> 
> You definitely should because if you're spotting you need a rhogam shot. It won't affect baby's development thoughClick to expand...

They have an online portal so I sent my doctor and nurse a message this evening. Hope I hear back soon. I'm also happy to hear it doesn't affect baby's development. I was figuring since it's so early, it wouldn't be too big of a deal yet.


----------



## KylasBaby

Don't want to quote that last one and have his be super long, but no. It definitely does not affect the baby's development. There's just a chance the baby has a different blood type as you. The same as a mom with a + blood type, that doesn't affect baby's decelopment either.


----------



## ashxd

I am slated to have a bouncing baby boy by word of the Chinese calendar! :)



ashxd said:


> Hi everyone and congrats!!! I'm Ash and after 10 months of trying I'm happy to say I got my bfp this week! I'm 3+6?! Edd is August 16th. FXd for a sticky bean for everyone! I'm excited to take this journey with you awesome ladies!! :happydance:

Happy & healthy 9 months! Will add you to the front page.

When/if either of you ladies have a prediction (chinese gender chart, lunar cycles, overall gut feeling, etc) of what baby will be let me know. I'm putting our baby gender predictions on the front page as well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kdear95

Congrats to the new ladies! 
So many babies! :)

According to Chinese gender prediction, I'm having a boy. 
I'm pretty sure if this little bean sticks, we're waiting until birth to know what it is. 
That'll make buying things harder, but I think it'd be fun to wait!

Is anyone getting a scan before 7 weeks? 
I'm going at 6 weeks and 5 days. Will it be too early to see much? I really want to see much? 

I haven't had a whole lot of symptoms, so I'm worrying a bunch.
I did take a two hour nap after church today, I felt like I NEEDED IT. No ms. Just slightly sore boobs sometimes. 

Any tips for making the first tri go faster?
I'm having a lot of trouble bonding with my pregnancy and relaxing. If that makes sense?


----------



## jacksonl8805

Kdear95 said:


> Congrats to the new ladies!
> So many babies! :)
> 
> According to Chinese gender prediction, I'm having a boy.
> I'm pretty sure if this little bean sticks, we're waiting until birth to know what it is.
> That'll make buying things harder, but I think it'd be fun to wait!
> 
> Is anyone getting a scan before 7 weeks?
> I'm going at 6 weeks and 5 days. Will it be too early to see much? I really want to see much?
> 
> I haven't had a whole lot of symptoms, so I'm worrying a bunch.
> I did take a two hour nap after church today, I felt like I NEEDED IT. No ms. Just slightly sore boobs sometimes.
> 
> Any tips for making the first tri go faster?
> I'm having a lot of trouble bonding with my pregnancy and relaxing. If that makes sense?

I haven't had a whole of symptoms either :/ sore boobs and slightly more tired. I have a scan this coming Thursday. I'll be 6+3 according to LMP. Hoping we can see something. 

I'm pretty nervous as most of us are. I just keep repeating that today I'm pregnant, so I'm just going to be happy about that for as long as it lasts! :flower:


----------



## ace28

Let me just completely barge into the conversation and interrupt all you ladies with an AHHHHHH!!! I think my mom might know about the baby!!!!! She asked to use my Amazon prime account tonight to order some stuff and said "is your password still xyz?" (And it is.) I didn't see the message right away so when I responded it was fifteen minutes later and I was like nonononono you can't use it (told her it would give away her Christmas present)... When in reality, I don't want her to see all my recent browsing history of baby stuff or my order from today for big brother books for my two year old youngest son! When you log in to my account the first thing you see are baby books (see pic below.)

She hasn't said anything since then so I don't know if she saw or not. Totally freaked out- not ready to tell yet!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## QueenQueso

jacksonl8805 said:


> They have an online portal so I sent my doctor and nurse a message this evening. Hope I hear back soon. I'm also happy to hear it doesn't affect baby's development. I was figuring since it's so early, it wouldn't be too big of a deal yet.

Didn't want to quote the whole convo, but I also am A-. So I have to get the Rhogam every time. Spotting can be totally normal during pregnancy and has nothing to do with your blood type.

What happens is that occasionally, a teeny bit of the babys blood can get into your system. IF the baby happens to be Rh+, then your body won't recognize that protein, since you don't have it. It will create antibodies to attack that protein. Later on, if you get pregnant again, there is a change that those antibodies can flare up and attack the baby's blood.

The Rhogam shot prevents that from happening (in a way that I cannot recall...). So you'll get it as a preventative halfway through (sometimes they do it early though) and then after birth, they'll type the baby's blood. If it's +, you'll get another shot. If it's -, that's it until next time.

My husband has a + blood type, so I'll have to get the shot every time for sure. If you know your husband has a - type for sure, then you shouldn't need the shot because two - blood types can't make a +.


----------



## QueenQueso

ace28 said:


> AHHHHHH!!!

AHHHH is right! I hope she hadn't logged in yet!


----------



## QueenQueso

Sorry for the triple post, but I think my girl prediction got missed.


----------



## Kipod

jacksonl8805 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Rh negative factor?
> U
> I went through chemo almost 10 years ago and my dad always told me my blood type was B+. I was looking back through blood work and I'm actually A-. Both of my husband's parents are + (O+ and A+), so he has to be + also. Could this possibly be the cause of my spotting?
> 
> Me! I'm A-
> 
> With my last pregnancy I had to get a rhogam shot before my d&c because of my blood and the baby's were to mix my body could build antibodies and attach any next pregnancies. Luckily my donor this cycle is negative as well this the baby is as well so no issue. I do have a friend who is Rh - as well and had spotting early in her pregnancy. She was monitored closely and did get her rhogam shot early but had a healthy baby boy. Don't know if the spotting was caused by her RH status tho.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with how the baby develops. You will just need a few injections maybe if you're having spotting to be sure your blood and the baby's isn't mixing and if it is your body doesn't build antibodies to it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the information! I was feeling slightly crazy for calling my doctor's office AGAIN because of this spotting :blush: I'm definitely doing it anyways though!Click to expand...
> 
> You definitely should because if you're spotting you need a rhogam shot. It won't affect baby's development thoughClick to expand...
> 
> They have an online portal so I sent my doctor and nurse a message this evening. Hope I hear back soon. I'm also happy to hear it doesn't affect baby's development. I was figuring since it's so early, it wouldn't be too big of a deal yet.Click to expand...

Jacksonl8805 rh usually affects second pregnancy and onward, so if it's your first the only thing you need is a shot. Basically if you're - and baby has a chance of being a + when you give birth for the first time your blood mixes with the babys and you develop antibodies to the + in its blood. It won't affect you in any way until you have baby #2 and then your body can attack the baby and cause a mc. When they give you the shots, they actually supply your body with rh+ antibodies that will come into affect when you give birth. They neutralize the + part of baby's blood and then disappear. That way your immune system doesn't make its own and next pregnancy is just as safe as the first!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm having my intake appointment tomorrow! :D I'm anxious.


----------



## Pinkee

Jeez ladies, too many pages to keep up with!

Awesome semcho, you think you might be getting a scan? Mines Tuesday, no idea if I can sweet talk a scan.

Ace- I just had that heart stopping moment when DS unlocked my phone without permission and the web page was on "baby and bump" &#55357;&#56867;

Queen - yup, my sister is o neg, I luckily didn't Get the neg blood. I hate shots. HATE. 

Hows everyone feeling?
I have no symptoms and It's terrifying. I don't even feel like I urinate much. Cannot wait til appt on Tuesday, but I'm afraid it will just be a paper work appt and rescheduled to see a midwife later. I'm a soft personality so It's hard for me to assert myself or push to be seen. FX for a scan.


----------



## DSemcho

I won't be getting a scan. Radiology is in a different area. I asked her if I may get one before Christmas but she was refusing to talk about it. She said we will discuss it tomorrow at the appointment.


----------



## EmyDra

Ace - that's mad! We had a moment in our last pregnancy where no one knew what we were having and is left a customised nappy with his name on it sitting out in our livingroom during a visit!
I didn't ask if they'd seen it till after we'd had him, they hadn't and it was still a surprise for them


----------



## EmyDra

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy80/emydragon/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfc38f9ca.jpg

I'm still at the line porn stage lol


----------



## DSemcho

Line porn haha. That was me until this past week. I had to stop because the test line almost ate all of the dye from the control line.


----------



## Rees

jaspie said:


> I was taking Seven Seas trying for a baby while ttc and they are for early pregnancy too, i bought Pregnacare the other day to move on to so I'm going to start taking them today with a meal. Heard they give some ladies nausea though, anyone any experiences with Pregnacare?

Pregnacare made me so ill on my daughter!!!
I tried just folic acid with my son, and that made me puke more too :( 

I'm currently not taking anything (bad mumma to be I know!!!) But I just can't face the fact that whatever I take it gonna make me puke more than morning sickness :( I know I should take something, especially as I'm now 29 and not as young as I was when I had my other 2!! And the fact that daddy to be is a different father and he's 36 in Feb so getting on a bit ;) gonna ask midwife at booking in appointment about what I should be doing instead!! Haven't been looking after myself before baby as wasn't even trying!!! 


Now to go and catch up with the last 10 pages. ...... :D xx


----------



## Rees

sunshine2014 said:


> I know boys are lovely, but for some reason I've always just imagined having a baby girl. So while I will be happy with either, I do feel I'm mentally preparing for a boy....

I had a girl first, and then when pregnant the 2nd time around I swore it was another girl, first thing baby showed us at 19+5 was his willy, I cried so much!! 

But sssshhhhhhh, boys are so much more loveable than girls!! And cuddly and scrummy and just delicious!! :) (girls are good too, I love my daughter, just glad I already have one of each!!)

Made a bet last night with OH, we both want a girl, but I'm pretty positive it's a boy, so we have a £10 bet going (this is what happens when I'm an assistant manager of one bookies and he's the manager of the rival bookies next door!!!!)


----------



## DSemcho

Oh man. Anyone have gas cramps?? So uncomfortable :(


----------



## Rees

EmyDra said:


> My hair is insta-greasy. I just washed it again! Grosso.
> Beautiful august bundles coming our way
> 
> We have named our 'bump' Neep. My others were called Ixxy and Drembie. I like to have a bump name

Sounds like you have a pink bump in there then with greasy hair :) 

I keep calling my bump Jesus, my friend desperately wanted to come to my 2nd scan but it was a random surprise one last week instead when we saw the yolk, she joked that she didn't get to see Jesus with his socks and sandals on!! :D my fella doesn't like this and constantly reminds me that we're not religious, so we call baby pinhead coz that's he size he is :D lol, think it might stick.......


----------



## Rees

Yep to the gas cramps!!!! OH is finding it hilarious just how much I fart. We were spooned in bed, naked, and I had to warn him and farted all over his balls!!!! The nutter didn't move away!!!! 

As for morning sickness and signs, I asked OH to feed the cat yesterday morning before we left for work (my kids were at their dads) then I walked into the kitchen, took one whiff of the cat food and had to run upstairs and puke. Today I fed the cat no problem!! I seem to be sick every other day, boobs randomly sore every now and then, randomly get tired but no pattern to it, and have tummy cramps that pull, but nothing like I was getting!!! This is my 3rd baby, so maybe my body is just like "yeah, we know the score, let's give you a healthy baby!"

I was sick every day until 22 weeks with DD and sick until 14 weeks with DS, came down with chicken pox (evil!!) and all symptoms had stopped, wasn't even feeling him move like I had been, and then was sick every Thursday until the week before I had him!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Last night we were laying in bed cuddling and all of a sudden goes "you just farted on my d**k..." I was like no I didn't.. I wasn't asleep yet.. But he is adament that I was asleep and did it.... I'm not sure.


----------



## Rees

Lol!!!!! DSchemo :D that made me giggle!!! At least it's not just me!! :) xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

KylasBaby said:


> I've noticed it's the same few ladies posting here and I'd love to hear more from those who don't post as much/mostly lurk and follow. I'd love to get to know all our August mommies to be! So please join in our chats. Would love to get to know you all better :thumbup:

Hey I kinda lurk LOL feeling nervous I guess :flower: 



Nursenikki112 said:


> Okay ladies, just got my second beta drawn today. Still do not have the results of my first one but I'm figuring it will be Monday for both.
> Made the mistake of taking a CB digi that is still registering at 2-3 weeks but trying not to think about that too much.
> I am learning that if I don't eat few hours I get shaky and nauseated. So other than some occasional boob soreness, constipation and extreme bitchyness, I am feeling ok. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing day so far...

I did the exact same! I did one on Wednesday last week and saw 2-3 so was 5 weeks on saturday so I did one last night and still got 2-3 which sent me in to holy crap mode ! but I had a google and it is quite common, it can depend on concentration of urine! doubt mine was good peeing so much so did not hold to long really but also read lots of women have had the same thing happen! get bloods drawn and levels are perfect I think I read to get 3+ HCG has to be 2000 or more so we both could be on the higher end of the 2-3 HCG count and prob get 3+ today to tomorrow stupid test :dohh:



Bee Bee said:


> It's official, the HCG keeps dropping so I am definitely losing the baby. :( I also had to put my fur baby down last night; my 12 year old dachshund. Just having the worse week ever...
> 
> With that being said, I wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months! Atleast now I know I can get pregnant and supposedly it's easier to get pregnant after a MC so here's hoping that I can preggers again soon!

I am sooo sorry :hugs::nope: and yes it is easier I got pregnant straight away after my MC and I hope it is the same for you :hugs:



Ashley25 said:


> Vitamin question for you....
> 
> I had been taking b-50 complex for a short LP last month which of course was the month I got my BFP. I just looked at the label and noticed is has 500mg of Vitamin C in it. Am I crazy or don't people use this for abortion? What should I do? I'm worried if I stop taking the B50s it won't be good...
> 
> Anyone taking any supplements other then prenatal?

No, I am just taking pregnacare ones although I am not sure how Vitmin c could do that! our bodies only take in exactly what we need and we pee out the rest! trying to remember from when I used to work as a distributor with a company who sold vitamins etc we had to do a lot of training on all of it before we could work! onless I was told wrong :shrug:



Nursenikki112 said:


> Just looked my results up. My 5w0d level was: 16.5
> HCG not in yet
> Can you ladies share yours with me? I'm reading women with much higher levels it seems. My OB hasn't reviewed the results yet so I am unsure of their thoughts. Help! So nervous :/

Try not to worry, it is not so much what level you start with, it is what it does once it doubles in a 24 to 36 hour period then that is a great sign all is ok :hugs:

here is a great link which explains it all very well and they say :5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml 

so even though yours was 16.5 I say you were nearly at 5 weeks they do say a scan is much better at seeing how baby is doing :hugs:



KylasBaby said:


> I hear you both. I want a girl so badly and hate to say I'll be disappointed if it is a boy but I will be. I know I will get over it and love it regardless, but I'll be sad for a bit.

I so understand, you get an idea in your head dream about it then find out it is the opposite I have one girl and on my last pregnancy it felt just like hers was sure it was a girl in fact I was expecting twins but one MC at 8 weeks and I am sure that was a girl so when I found out I was expecting a boy I was a little sad but he stole my heart and is such a little dote so glad I have him! now I am planing for another boy cause I seem to be good at making them I have 5 :haha: 


So far I am feeling tired in the afternoons, a little bit sick through out the day! nothing to bad I have a horrible cold or it is allergies :dohh: I did have cramps but they have eased off now and lower back pain feeling nervous for some reason but seeing how your all feeling the same I think it is normal 


Oh and welcome to all the newbies great to see you all and happy and healthy 9 months to us all


----------



## mumanddad

Rees said:


> jaspie said:
> 
> 
> I was taking Seven Seas trying for a baby while ttc and they are for early pregnancy too, i bought Pregnacare the other day to move on to so I'm going to start taking them today with a meal. Heard they give some ladies nausea though, anyone any experiences with Pregnacare?
> 
> Pregnacare made me so ill on my daughter!!!
> I tried just folic acid with my son, and that made me puke more too :(
> 
> I'm currently not taking anything (bad mumma to be I know!!!) But I just can't face the fact that whatever I take it gonna make me puke more than morning sickness :( I know I should take something, especially as I'm now 29 and not as young as I was when I had my other 2!! And the fact that daddy to be is a different father and he's 36 in Feb so getting on a bit ;) gonna ask midwife at booking in appointment about what I should be doing instead!! Haven't been looking after myself before baby as wasn't even trying!!!
> 
> Now to go and catch up with the last 10 pages. ...... :D xxClick to expand...

In all my pregnancies I have had a problem with folic acid and pregnecare... The mw said that it wasn't them making me so poorly. I am glad it isn't just me that suffers on them, I thought I was loosing the plot! 

The folic acid and vit D are giving me terrible headaches and I'm convinced that is why my skin has got so itchy!


----------



## sunshine2014

Any tips for making the first tri go faster?
I'm having a lot of trouble bonding with my pregnancy and relaxing. If that makes sense?[/QUOTE]

I haven't had a whole of symptoms either :/ sore boobs and slightly more tired. I have a scan this coming Thursday. I'll be 6+3 according to LMP. Hoping we can see something. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Me too, I haven't bonded yet, that's a great way to put it. I'm still so nervous, and have absolutely no symptoms. The odd time my boobs are tender, but not sore. I'm trying not to think negatively so it helps to hear you're experiencing the same. We'll both get past it I think!




ace28 said:


> Let me just completely barge into the conversation and interrupt all you ladies with an AHHHHHH!!! I think my mom might know about the baby!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry, but this made me giggle lol. Mom's just always know, and I love it.
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm completely paranoid. I'm ready lots of info online and asking my DH questions all the time. He just txt me back "What are you reading now?" haha. He knows. I have a wonderful supply of medical books here if you ladies need any questions answered hahaha.
> 
> Oh what I wouldn't give to be able to relax the next 8 weeks. P.s. did you know there's mixed info on if we can drink egg nog? I'm not a HUGE fan, but it is a Christmas tradition so I bought some without thinking. I haven't had any though.. Any one know?


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> Me neither!!
> 
> Positive vibes :)

Definitely positive vibes all around!



QueenQueso said:


> Sorry for the triple post, but I think my girl prediction got missed.

Sorry, will add it. It's hard to catch everything when this thread moves so fast. 



DSemcho said:


> Oh man. Anyone have gas cramps?? So uncomfortable :(

Not usually, but mostly because I've just been letting it out. I'm so u believably gassy it's not even funny. 

AFM, no kind of food sounds, looks or smells appetizing to me today. I had to force my breakfast shake down and will probably have to force myself to eat for the rest of the day too. Feeling nauseous and overall just ick and gross. So sleepy. I want to go use the treadmill as I haven't all weekend, but I feel icky. I'm going to listen to my body. If I feel like this I should just lay down and rest. I'm not going to stress out over it. When I feel better ill exercise, but my body is telling me I need to relax and rest.


----------



## Missy.

Hi ladies, I haven't been around much for the past few days as my internet has been playing up! congrats to all the new ladies :flower:

I'm at a Christmas party on Friday and will obviously not be drinking alcohol. Anyone got any suggestions for why I'm not drinking? I can't go with the antibiotics excuse as everyone will definitely know I'm pregnant!


----------



## KylasBaby

Missy. said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been around much for the past few days as my internet has been playing up! congrats to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm at a Christmas party on Friday and will obviously not be drinking alcohol. Anyone got any suggestions for why I'm not drinking? I can't go with the antibiotics excuse as everyone will definitely know I'm pregnant!

Don't suppose you can say you're on a diet and don't want the empty calories? That was my plan except I seem to be pigging out lately so that's out the window. Use the you have to drive home excuse? Or have a glass of whatever is being served and maybe dump some out in a sink every so often so it looks like you're drinking?


----------



## Missy.

KylasBaby said:


> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I haven't been around much for the past few days as my internet has been playing up! congrats to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm at a Christmas party on Friday and will obviously not be drinking alcohol. Anyone got any suggestions for why I'm not drinking? I can't go with the antibiotics excuse as everyone will definitely know I'm pregnant!
> 
> Don't suppose you can say you're on a diet and don't want the empty calories? That was my plan except I seem to be pigging out lately so that's out the window. Use the you have to drive home excuse? Or have a glass of whatever is being served and maybe dump some out in a sink every so often so it looks like you're drinking?Click to expand...

I doubt anyone would believe I'm on a diet at the moment :haha: And I haven't passed my driving test yet so the driving excuse is out of the window! I could pretend to be drinking and just dump it down the loo when I go to the toilet.


----------



## KylasBaby

Missy. said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I haven't been around much for the past few days as my internet has been playing up! congrats to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm at a Christmas party on Friday and will obviously not be drinking alcohol. Anyone got any suggestions for why I'm not drinking? I can't go with the antibiotics excuse as everyone will definitely know I'm pregnant!
> 
> Don't suppose you can say you're on a diet and don't want the empty calories? That was my plan except I seem to be pigging out lately so that's out the window. Use the you have to drive home excuse? Or have a glass of whatever is being served and maybe dump some out in a sink every so often so it looks like you're drinking?Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt anyone would believe I'm on a diet at the moment :haha: And I haven't passed my driving test yet so the driving excuse is out of the window! I could pretend to be drinking and just dump it down the loo when I go to the toilet.Click to expand...

I hear ya. I was gonna use the diet excuse, but I'm quite bloated and can't stop eating so that won't work haha. Maybe you could bring flavored sparkling water and put that in your glass? Keep the bottle in your purse. It'll look like you're having some champagne or something. Or a little bottle of grape juice? Looks like red wine.


----------



## EmyDra

Doing/pretending to do driving seems key! Or say you have something important tomorrow or something. Really don't know how I got away with it on Saturday night, I just said I was driving/working the next day but truth is that rarely stops me


----------



## KylasBaby

Is anyone else feeling really disconnected from their OH, DH? I'm feeling really disconnected from OH. I'm not interested in sex or cuddling or kissing or even really being touched. And it makes me feel terrible! And she reminds me all the time. How I'm not affectionate anymore and don't love her, etc. I tell her it's not true. That my body is doing a lot right now and I'm exhausted all the time and feel sick and gross and yucky, but she can't see that. All she focuses on is how it's affecting her and it makes me feel worse. I don't feel like she really supports me. She wants to be involved in this so I text her with how I'm feeling and all I get is a half assed "sorry" or "ya". And when I say I'm always tired she says I need to ask the doctor about it because no pregnant person she's known has been this tired. It's just really putting a lot of pressure and stress on me. I just want some space, but I can't tell her that because it would start a huge fight. I tell her I'm sick or tired, but all she sees is how it's affecting her and not how it's affecting me. She was great the other day and did a lot of laundry and cleaning and she will sometimes get me stuff so I don't have to get up, but then she gets I to how I'm not affectionate and whatnot and it makes me feel bad. I can't help it right now. I just wish she would support me more right now instead of focusing on how it's affecting her. 

Anyone else or is this just me?


----------



## wantingagirl

I can never keep up! 

I would say you have something important on the next day or are you going with anyone, you can pretend then they can drink it for you my sis was bladdered! 

I'm buying a frer and digi tomorrow for progression when do you think I should do the digi? 

Frers are bog of out of boots but I know people in there don't know if worth the risk should I just get a 2 pack for progression? 1 or 2 digis?


----------



## Nursenikki112

Just got my levels back. 

*5W1D- HCG 709 Prog- 16.5
5W3D- HCG 1830
*

I know they more than doubled and I should be thrilled. I am just so scared. I wish I could just feel relief. I am not having any symptoms anymore.
My OB called and said he is fine with the results and my Progesterone was "adequate".... Ummm... Adequate??!! I don't want adequate, I want perfect or let me give you something for it. He doesn't do progesterone very often he said. I understand the reasoning behind it, I just feel helpless. 

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful Monday so far.


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Is anyone else feeling really disconnected from their OH, DH? I'm feeling really disconnected from OH. I'm not interested in sex or cuddling or kissing or even really being touched. And it makes me feel terrible! And she reminds me all the time. How I'm not affectionate anymore and don't love her, etc. I tell her it's not true. That my body is doing a lot right now and I'm exhausted all the time and feel sick and gross and yucky, but she can't see that. All she focuses on is how it's affecting her and it makes me feel worse. I don't feel like she really supports me. She wants to be involved in this so I text her with how I'm feeling and all I get is a half assed "sorry" or "ya". And when I say I'm always tired she says I need to ask the doctor about it because no pregnant person she's known has been this tired. It's just really putting a lot of pressure and stress on me. I just want some space, but I can't tell her that because it would start a huge fight. I tell her I'm sick or tired, but all she sees is how it's affecting her and not how it's affecting me. She was great the other day and did a lot of laundry and cleaning and she will sometimes get me stuff so I don't have to get up, but then she gets I to how I'm not affectionate and whatnot and it makes me feel bad. I can't help it right now. I just wish she would support me more right now instead of focusing on how it's affecting her.
> 
> Anyone else or is this just me?

My dh was distant last week bc he wanted to make it to 6 weeks but he's getting really excited now. He's stoked for my scan tomorrow and our dd will be with as well. And yes most pregnant ladies are super tired all the time! I am and I guarantee most of the ladies on here are super tired, too! And last week I was sex hungry but this week I want nothing to do with it especially with my nausea that's getting worse every day.

My dh knows the drill as I was the same with my last pregnancy with dd. He understands it all and how I'm feeling so he doesn't pester me at all.


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks greats. I feel bad and I explain things as best I can. But really I don't even want to text (anyone not just her) or talk and honestly just want to be left alone. I'm having so much anxiety sitting at work right now because I have to go pick up one of the boys from school soon and just want to be left alone and don't want to have to talk or interact with anyone. I just want to be left alone :(. I don't even put the tv or music on I just sit in the silence. I think my body is just so overwhelmed by the hormones.


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Thanks greats. I feel bad and I explain things as best I can. But really I don't even want to text (anyone not just her) or talk and honestly just want to be left alone. I'm having so much anxiety sitting at work right now because I have to go pick up one of the boys from school soon and just want to be left alone and don't want to have to talk or interact with anyone. I just want to be left alone :(

Sounds like you're just having a bad day on top of feeling so yucky. If you have the money maybe go get a bite to eat by yourself for dinner and bring your oh some flowers. It'll cheer her up especially when she really doesn't understand what you're going through right now. :hugs:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> Is anyone else feeling really disconnected from their OH, DH? I'm feeling really disconnected from OH. I'm not interested in sex or cuddling or kissing or even really being touched. And it makes me feel terrible! And she reminds me all the time. How I'm not affectionate anymore and don't love her, etc. I tell her it's not true. That my body is doing a lot right now and I'm exhausted all the time and feel sick and gross and yucky, but she can't see that. All she focuses on is how it's affecting her and it makes me feel worse. I don't feel like she really supports me. She wants to be involved in this so I text her with how I'm feeling and all I get is a half assed "sorry" or "ya". And when I say I'm always tired she says I need to ask the doctor about it because no pregnant person she's known has been this tired. It's just really putting a lot of pressure and stress on me. I just want some space, but I can't tell her that because it would start a huge fight. I tell her I'm sick or tired, but all she sees is how it's affecting her and not how it's affecting me. She was great the other day and did a lot of laundry and cleaning and she will sometimes get me stuff so I don't have to get up, but then she gets I to how I'm not affectionate and whatnot and it makes me feel bad. I can't help it right now. I just wish she would support me more right now instead of focusing on how it's affecting her.
> 
> Anyone else or is this just me?

Oh yeah...ME!

DH does the same stuff. One minute he is all about making me comfortable and making it so I don't have to get up, and the next minute he is mad because I am cranky and distant. I told him to imagine having a stomach flu every single day of his life and asked him how jolly and lovey he would be feeling.
I am not feeling connected with anyone at the moment except my son. Everyone is on my last nerve. I feel like everyone is being judgmental. I feel like I can't relax. I feel sick pretty much all day, every day. My depression, despite my meds, is terrible. DH is all wanting to be cuddling and I mostly just want him to go out and hang out with his friends or something. I am freaked out and worried about money and just a mental mess with not real idea how to feel better.


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling really disconnected from their OH, DH? I'm feeling really disconnected from OH. I'm not interested in sex or cuddling or kissing or even really being touched. And it makes me feel terrible! And she reminds me all the time. How I'm not affectionate anymore and don't love her, etc. I tell her it's not true. That my body is doing a lot right now and I'm exhausted all the time and feel sick and gross and yucky, but she can't see that. All she focuses on is how it's affecting her and it makes me feel worse. I don't feel like she really supports me. She wants to be involved in this so I text her with how I'm feeling and all I get is a half assed "sorry" or "ya". And when I say I'm always tired she says I need to ask the doctor about it because no pregnant person she's known has been this tired. It's just really putting a lot of pressure and stress on me. I just want some space, but I can't tell her that because it would start a huge fight. I tell her I'm sick or tired, but all she sees is how it's affecting her and not how it's affecting me. She was great the other day and did a lot of laundry and cleaning and she will sometimes get me stuff so I don't have to get up, but then she gets I to how I'm not affectionate and whatnot and it makes me feel bad. I can't help it right now. I just wish she would support me more right now instead of focusing on how it's affecting her.
> 
> Anyone else or is this just me?
> 
> Oh yeah...ME!
> 
> DH does the same stuff. One minute he is all about making me comfortable and making it so I don't have to get up, and the next minute he is mad because I am cranky and distant. I told him to imagine having a stomach flu every single day of his life and asked him how jolly and lovey he would be feeling.
> I am not feeling connected with anyone at the moment except my son. Everyone is on my last nerve. I feel like everyone is being judgmental. I feel like I can't relax. I feel sick pretty much all day, every day. My depression, despite my meds, is terrible. DH is all wanting to be cuddling and I mostly just want him to go out and hang out with his friends or something. I am freaked out and worried about money and just a mental mess with not real idea how to feel better.Click to expand...

I'm sorry you are going through this as well, but it makes me feel so much better knowing I'm not the only one! I also suffered from depression for a cpl years and was on meds, but came off them after my D&C and felt great honestly, but I think the pregnancy hormones have brought it back. I feel terrible for the boys I nanny. They get on my last nerve with everything I do. So for the most part I put a movie on for them. Which is fine the parents don't mind tv at all (if anything I try to lessen their tv time) but it makes me feel bad. Like I should do more with them. But I'm so tired and feel like such shit. 

I feel the exact same. I don't want to cuddle or anything. We went out to dinner Saturday night and she had her arm on my back and it really bothered me. I don't want to be touched! But then like my dog I can't stop touching and petting and want her next to me so maybe just people are bothering me. 

Thank God OH is working till 1am today so I can be alone for a bit!

This baby should have an "S" name because I'm sick and sad and sleepy all the time!


----------



## Missy.

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. My sister is coming too, will be telling her this week about the pregnancy so will get her to help me pretend to be drinking.

KylasBaby - That must be really tough. I'm quite lucky that my OH understands what early pregnancy is like with this being our third baby. He understands that I just need some space for the first few weeks. I always find early pregnancy so tiring. I'm in bed by 8 pm most nights at the moment!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

It's rough. I don't really know how to make it better. We have had some NASTY fights in the last week too, which is just not OK. He can't quite handle this version of me and I can't blame him. I know I can be hard to deal with. But I also feel sick a lot. And in pain. And depressed. I ate a lot of my feelings this weekend with TERRIBLE food! I know this part passes, I just wish there was some way to make it feel better.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

...and my boobs have gotten larger. So now my bras don't fit!


----------



## KylasBaby

Me too! On everything in both posts. 

First tri is rough. I can only pray it gets better.
I have to,ago soup for lunch, which actually sounds really good right now, but no grilled cheese to go with it. And that makes me wanna cry. What the hell hormones?!


----------



## jacksonl8805

First tri is SO hard! :hugs: It seems to be the general agreement it's the hardest. It's so frustrating to just wait and see and hope things turn out ok! Plus all side effects and hormones...

I'm half tempted to make DH read some of these so he knows it's not just me :winkwink:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

KylasBaby said:


> Me too! On everything in both posts.
> 
> First tri is rough. I can only pray it gets better.
> I have to,ago soup for lunch, which actually sounds really good right now, but no grilled cheese to go with it. And that makes me wanna cry. What the hell hormones?!

This sounds like me! I've been crying all the time for any reason. Yesterday I came home and my OH had done all the laundry and cleaned for me so I cried. Then I went to make some toast and the bread was old and I cried again! I'm already getting sick of it. I'm generally not a very emotional person.


----------



## KylasBaby

OH and I had a talk, via text as I'm at work and she's at home waiting to go into her work later. And I explained how I'm feeling and how she shouldn't take things personally. She said she understood and feels better about it now. She said she was taking things personally but understands now. And she will do what she can to help me. We will see if she is still saying that when we're together and I don't want her to touch me....She tends to say she understands, but then when something happens she gets bent out of shape.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

KylasBaby said:


> OH and I had a talk, via text as I'm at work and she's at home waiting to go into her work later. And I explained how I'm feeling and how she shouldn't take things personally. She said she understood and feels better about it now. She said she was taking things personally but understands now. And she will do what she can to help me. We will see if she is still saying that when we're together and I don't want her to touch me....She tends to say she understands, but then when something happens she gets bent out of shape.

HA!!! DH TOO! Oh yeah, I totally understand! Then BOOM! WW3 when he feels insecure for a minute.

Nothing at all sounds good to eat to me today. I have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on some good grainy, nutty bread. It doesn't totally turn me off, but I don't really want it. I just want to eat the bread so maybe I am not so constipated anymore! I don't know if the pains I have are normal cramping or pains in my tummy from being so backed up!

And I ate some M&M's again. They made me feel better in my head. Then I wanted to throw up.
As happy as I am to feel so incredibly crappy because it means my hormones are doing their thing, I am just miserable from the symptoms. I want to crawl into bed and go to sleep.

Alone, of course. ;)


----------



## EmyDra

Oh ladies :-(

Whilst I have never felt like what you describe during pregnancy (DH is very supportive and if he sees me not doing stuff/moaning he just gives me what I ask for and picks up the slack), I had an awful period at the start of this cycle, I was very depressed for two weeks, basically due to hormone imbalance I guess, as I was fine once I started taking my vitamins again. 
During this time I didn't do anything useful, I fed the kids and looked after them but I cooked a couple of meals, didn't do any washing up/laundry/cleaning. He knows now just to work hard and that I'll come out of it and I'm very grateful.

However, after my last (our first) I got a bit of an OH aversion. I didn't want to be cuddled/touched as I was in almost constant contact with the baby or toddler or both! And he decided to pick that as an excellent time to quit smoking (which he managed yay) so we were anxious and stressy and on top of each other. Any harsh word and I was crying, any touch I was recoiling.
It was a horrible time emotionally, very intense - and all the same hormones are likely responsible that are causing your friction. 

And omg any women who said she wasn't tired in her pregnancy - particularly in first tri - is highly likely to be lying!!
I had naps all the time in my first pregnancy and took them when my toddler slept in my second. Genuinely wondering how I will cope as DS2 barely naps now, and when he does the big one is usually here!


----------



## jacksonl8805

All these crazy symptoms are making me nervous. My boobs hurt and I'm slightly more tired, but nothing too bad. I know I'm also a bit more hormonal, but that was much worse last week. I think it had more to do with stressing over the pregnancy than actual hormones. My scan on Thursday can't come soon enough.

The nurse also called me back about the spotting and being Rh-. She said since my husband is for sure Rh+ and I've had spotting, she will talk with my doctor when she comes in tomorrow but that I will most likely be starting Rhogam shots early. Thanks for all your input ladies!


----------



## KylasBaby

You ladies make me feel much better! I mean I'm sorry you are feeling that way, but glad that I am not the only one feeling like this. 

Hopefully we all feel better soon!


----------



## KylasBaby

jacksonl8805 said:


> All these crazy symptoms are making me nervous. My boobs hurt and I'm slightly more tired, but nothing too bad. I know I'm also a bit more hormonal, but that was much worse last week. I think it had more to do with stressing over the pregnancy than actual hormones. My scan on Thursday can't come soon enough.
> 
> The nurse also called me back about the spotting and being Rh-. She said since my husband is for sure Rh+ and I've had spotting, she will talk with my doctor when she comes in tomorrow but that I will most likely be starting Rhogam shots early. Thanks for all your input ladies!

Good! That will ensure the blood won't mix and protect you, bubba and future bubbas :)


----------



## mumanddad

KylasBaby said:


> OH and I had a talk, via text as I'm at work and she's at home waiting to go into her work later. And I explained how I'm feeling and how she shouldn't take things personally. She said she understood and feels better about it now. She said she was taking things personally but understands now. And she will do what she can to help me. We will see if she is still saying that when we're together and I don't want her to touch me....She tends to say she understands, but then when something happens she gets bent out of shape.

Have you got a book about the first year of pregnancy and child birth? 

This really helped my DH understand what we have to go through xx


----------



## KylasBaby

mumanddad said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> OH and I had a talk, via text as I'm at work and she's at home waiting to go into her work later. And I explained how I'm feeling and how she shouldn't take things personally. She said she understood and feels better about it now. She said she was taking things personally but understands now. And she will do what she can to help me. We will see if she is still saying that when we're together and I don't want her to touch me....She tends to say she understands, but then when something happens she gets bent out of shape.
> 
> Have you got a book about the first year of pregnancy and child birth?
> 
> This really helped my DH understand what we have to go through xxClick to expand...

No I haven't. Maybe I'll get her one for Christmas haha


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

My DH really needs a book. I just fear I will throw it at him.

I WISH HE WOULD DO ALL THE LAUNDRY AND THE DISHES! Wow!


----------



## EmyDra

I bought a preggo friend one once, can't remember what it was called. It had a pregnant lady on the front with an L around her neck - she said it was really good!


----------



## Rees

Mumanddad, you certainly aren't losing the plot!!!

As for everyone else having shitty times with their OH's, so am I!!! All so much harder because our relationship started out as an affair, the marriage had ended and he was sleeping in with the kids, and then he moves out finally and we can be together properly and our celebrating of that turned out to make a baby!! Told him that I feel like he's stifling my excitement over the baby. It's so hard!!! I know it will be worth it, but baby couldn't have appeared at a worse time :( but I don't want to get too excited and have people accuse me of trying to "trap" him :( it's all so so hard :( xxx


----------



## Kipod

KylasBaby- I hope it gets better for you! I like being touched but my sex drive has vanished which makes me feel guilty cause OH is really great but I know he's disappointed when I say no. I do feel like he's still not completely on board even though he says he is... it's just that I feel pregnant, like things are changing, which makes me worry all the time! I'm terrified I'll miscarry- can't get myself to the clinic to check hcg levels bc I'm afraid they'll be low like last time. Than I'm worried about money, how his family will react once we tell them (a little on the conservative side, and we're not married...opposie ;)) 
I worry about friends reactions, although this baby is planned they think I'm too young (26, not 16!)
And of course money. On top of all that I have a huge test on Thursday, and I'm not even half way through my notes (800 pages *feeling dizzie*
So I sit online all day and freak out.
It does help when I say those things to him- he can't chance most but at least I get out of my own head...wish this week was over already!!


----------



## greats

First tri sucks! So bad! 

Got a call and they pushed my ultrasound back to 5:30pm tomorrow instead of 11am. I shouldn't be upset bc it's only a few hours but I'm annoyed!


----------



## mumanddad

KylasBaby said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> OH and I had a talk, via text as I'm at work and she's at home waiting to go into her work later. And I explained how I'm feeling and how she shouldn't take things personally. She said she understood and feels better about it now. She said she was taking things personally but understands now. And she will do what she can to help me. We will see if she is still saying that when we're together and I don't want her to touch me....She tends to say she understands, but then when something happens she gets bent out of shape.
> 
> Have you got a book about the first year of pregnancy and child birth?
> 
> This really helped my DH understand what we have to go through xxClick to expand...
> 
> No I haven't. Maybe I'll get her one for Christmas hahaClick to expand...

Sounds like a good gift, it really did make my Oh understand.
Today it was do all the house work or nap, he told me to leave it till he got home so he can help and to get plenty of rest. I will try find the book he has for the name xx


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> First tri sucks! So bad!
> 
> Got a call and they pushed my ultrasound back to 5:30pm tomorrow instead of 11am. I shouldn't be upset bc it's only a few hours but I'm annoyed!

That is annoying :( make them spend extra time on the scan for the inconvenience hehe x


----------



## greats

mumanddad said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> First tri sucks! So bad!
> 
> Got a call and they pushed my ultrasound back to 5:30pm tomorrow instead of 11am. I shouldn't be upset bc it's only a few hours but I'm annoyed!
> 
> That is annoying :( make them spend extra time on the scan for the inconvenience hehe xClick to expand...

I will hahaha "I think you missed an angle" hahahaha


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> First tri sucks! So bad!
> 
> Got a call and they pushed my ultrasound back to 5:30pm tomorrow instead of 11am. I shouldn't be upset bc it's only a few hours but I'm annoyed!
> 
> That is annoying :( make them spend extra time on the scan for the inconvenience hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> I will hahaha "I think you missed an angle" hahahahaClick to expand...

Haha yes do it, tell her you want a detailed guide of your uterus haha


----------



## Ashley25

got my first symptoms this morning... sore to the touch nipples and some mild cramping... hope thats a good sign.

OB office called today.. they saw a gestational sac in my utereus but she said it was small (I was 4 weeks 5 days.. could this be why) because of that, I am going to get bloodwork to test HCG tomorrow and Thursday and hope the results are good because then it will be a loooooong wait until my second scan on Jan 7th.

I just read about a blighted ovum on google so that has become my latest obsession that I think it happening to me. lol when will it end????? someone share my nervous misery with me!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Today has been rough. I can't keep anything down, I'm hungry but nothing sounds good. I feel like I can't win. I'm hoping this will get better with time.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies!
Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.

I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy. 
I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.


----------



## CelticNiamh

MrsHudson said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
> Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy.
> I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.

Sounds scary what kind of Parasite 

Feeling the same supper tired!


----------



## Kdear95

Happy Monday, ladies! 

My symptoms seem weaker today. Just a little moody with gas, sore boobs, and occasional weak feeling when standing too much.

I'm so worried about things. Dh is way too excited and has told quite a few people.. 
Plus we live in a tight knit community so this sort of thing travels fast.
I'm just scared I'll miscarry again and disappoint everyone. 

I'm also nervous about being judged for my age.. I'm 19 and dh is 20. We'll be 20 and 21 when the baby gets here, and we've been married for over a year. But I know how people are about young parents, and it doesn't help that I look 16. 

Has anyone told their families yet?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

We told DH's parents and his siblings. We told my mom and my brother. Have not told my dad yet because I am worried about his reaction. We are not quite back on our feet yet after both of us getting laid off earlier in the year, but we are both back at work and things are getting better. We just told my son last night.

I am so sick today. Can't think about eating anything except maybe soup. But even that is making my stomach do flip flops. I already threw up once at work today. Trying to keep the water I am drinking down at least.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ladies!! I can't believe how many of you are feeling sick!! It seems so early, but I must just be lucky so far!


----------



## plerosei

I heard the heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! I also found out that I'm one day further along than I thought.

KylasBaby, when you get a chance, could you update my EDD from August 3 to August 2?

I'm also curious for those of you who have experience with beta numbers, it seems like I had a huge increase from week 5 to week 6. Is that normal?? The doctor says the numbers are "beautiful" so I'm pleased, while just a little curious.

10DPIUI (3w5d): HPT+
14DPIUI (4w2d): Beta 200
20DPIUI (5w1d): Beta 2,804
23DPIUI (5w4d): Beta 4,927
27DPIUI (6w1d): Beta 17,310


----------



## Missy.

No sickness for me yet but It's still super early! I'm usually quite lucky in pregnancy and only feel a little queezy. Fingers crossed the sickness stays away again in this pregnancy!


----------



## sunshine2014

Wow!!!!!!! That's so exciting. I'm so happy for you!!! What a relief :)


----------



## Missy.

That's great plerosei!

I don't know much about Betas as we don't do them in the UK but those numbers look good to me!


----------



## greats

Yay that's awesome, plerosei!!! Did you get a scan as well? Your numbers look really good!!!


----------



## plerosei

greats said:


> Yay that's awesome, plerosei!!! Did you get a scan as well? Your numbers look really good!!!

I did, indeed! I saw the baby's tiny heart flickering and heard it on the speaker. It was amazing. I thought I was 6 weeks/0 days, but the tech measured a couple different ways and said I'm 6 weeks/1 day. Not a huge difference, but it means everything probably happened a day earlier than I've been assuming.


----------



## Missy.

Aww that's great! It's such a special moment seeing that little baby for the first time, seeing that little heart beat :cloud9:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

That's so cool!!! I remember that from my pregnancy with my son. It's an awesome thing to see!!!


----------



## Nursenikki112

plerosei said:


> I heard the heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! I also found out that I'm one day further along than I thought.
> 
> KylasBaby, when you get a chance, could you update my EDD from August 3 to August 2?
> 
> I'm also curious for those of you who have experience with beta numbers, it seems like I had a huge increase from week 5 to week 6. Is that normal?? The doctor says the numbers are "beautiful" so I'm pleased, while just a little curious.
> 
> 10DPIUI (3w5d): HPT+
> 14DPIUI (4w2d): Beta 200
> 20DPIUI (5w1d): Beta 2,804
> 23DPIUI (5w4d): Beta 4,927
> 27DPIUI (6w1d): Beta 17,310


Yay!!!!! Congrats! That is so beautiful! I bet "over the moon" is a complete understatement for how you feel right now. I don't have my ultrasound until 12/18. I am ok with that as I hope to get a good pic of the blob looking babe on the screen. Hoping I can hear the little guy's heartbeat then too.


----------



## Nursenikki112

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> That's so cool!!! I remember that from my pregnancy with my son. It's an awesome thing to see!!!

Is your youngest 9 years old? Did I read that correctly? My youngest will be 9 when I have the baby. It's like being a new mom all over again. All these cool products and stuff they didn't have when I was going through this last. :)


----------



## Nursenikki112

sunshine2014 said:


> Ladies!! I can't believe how many of you are feeling sick!! It seems so early, but I must just be lucky so far!

I had hyperemesis with my last pregnancies. Although, that was over 9 years ago. I haven't experienced sickness yet with this Little guy (I'm confident it will be a boy) :) 

Im not sure if i feel left out or super blessed I am not curled in fetal position all day fighting bouts of nausea.


----------



## MrsHudson

CelticNiamh said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
> Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy.
> I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.
> 
> Sounds scary what kind of Parasite
> 
> Feeling the same supper tired!Click to expand...

Its ascariasis. Which is a type of roundworm :sick:

I ate lunch and was so hungry. Not so much after I ate. I do have more energy now though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

MrsHudson said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
> Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy.
> I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.
> 
> Sounds scary what kind of Parasite
> 
> Feeling the same supper tired!Click to expand...
> 
> Its ascariasis. Which is a type of roundworm :sick:
> 
> I ate lunch and was so hungry. Not so much after I ate. I do have more energy now though.Click to expand...

OOH nasty little thing! hope they can rid you of it, you must be feeling grossed out :hugs: are the meds safe or will they make you wait till second Tri


----------



## Tridda

Starting to think I'm the only one that wont see her baby until later, a lot of early scans it seems. I don't even get bloodwork done till the 29th, at almost 9 weeks and first US at almost 11 weeks. Anyone else impatiently waiting with me? Lol


----------



## MrsHudson

CelticNiamh said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
> Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy.
> I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.
> 
> Sounds scary what kind of Parasite
> 
> Feeling the same supper tired!Click to expand...
> 
> Its ascariasis. Which is a type of roundworm :sick:
> 
> I ate lunch and was so hungry. Not so much after I ate. I do have more energy now though.Click to expand...
> 
> OOH nasty little thing! hope they can rid you of it, you must be feeling grossed out :hugs: are the meds safe or will they make you wait till second TriClick to expand...

Well when I found out about it last week they tested me and it was negative so they prescribed it. Since it's not common in the US I won't even have the meds until tonight and no they are not said to be safe. They are rated a class C so that's what I plan to talk to the doc about in a little bit. There's no proof it causes defects but they've found it happen in lab rat studies. I keep going back and forth on taking it but I'll let my conversation with doc help me decide.

I'm an extremely clean person so yeah. I feel like crawling out of my skin lol.


----------



## Tridda

MrsHudson said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
> Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy.
> I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.
> 
> Sounds scary what kind of Parasite
> 
> Feeling the same supper tired!Click to expand...
> 
> Its ascariasis. Which is a type of roundworm :sick:
> 
> I ate lunch and was so hungry. Not so much after I ate. I do have more energy now though.Click to expand...
> 
> OOH nasty little thing! hope they can rid you of it, you must be feeling grossed out :hugs: are the meds safe or will they make you wait till second TriClick to expand...
> 
> Well when I found out about it last week they tested me and it was negative so they prescribed it. Since it's not common in the US I won't even have the meds until tonight and no they are not said to be safe. They are rated a class C so that's what I plan to talk to the doc about in a little bit. There's no proof it causes defects but they've found it happen in lab rat studies. I keep going back and forth on taking it but I'll let my conversation with doc help me decide.
> 
> I'm an extremely clean person so yeah. I feel like crawling out of my skin lol.Click to expand...

That's horrible. I can't even imagine, you must be grossed out constantly being such a clean person! Gotta get that stuff out of ya :(


----------



## MrsHudson

Tridda said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry there's too much that went on since I last got on and I'm too tired to read it all.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment to meet with the physician at my OB's office tonight. We'll talk about my parasite and the best course of action to get rid of it. The medication is a class C so part of me is saying it'll be fine.
> Next week I scheduled the appointment with my OB to discuss my pregnancy.
> I haven't had many symptoms other than being ridiculously tired and I can't focus on anything.
> 
> Sounds scary what kind of Parasite
> 
> Feeling the same supper tired!Click to expand...
> 
> Its ascariasis. Which is a type of roundworm :sick:
> 
> I ate lunch and was so hungry. Not so much after I ate. I do have more energy now though.Click to expand...
> 
> OOH nasty little thing! hope they can rid you of it, you must be feeling grossed out :hugs: are the meds safe or will they make you wait till second TriClick to expand...
> 
> Well when I found out about it last week they tested me and it was negative so they prescribed it. Since it's not common in the US I won't even have the meds until tonight and no they are not said to be safe. They are rated a class C so that's what I plan to talk to the doc about in a little bit. There's no proof it causes defects but they've found it happen in lab rat studies. I keep going back and forth on taking it but I'll let my conversation with doc help me decide.
> 
> I'm an extremely clean person so yeah. I feel like crawling out of my skin lol.Click to expand...
> 
> That's horrible. I can't even imagine, you must be grossed out constantly being such a clean person! Gotta get that stuff out of ya :(Click to expand...

It is pretty awful I have to admit. The doctors looked at me like I was crazy when I went in to the ER. I just want them gone so I can focus on being pregnant.

Oh and to answer your question above I'm with you on the scans. I just have to wait until my insurance covers it. Which should be around 3 months. I'm not sure on blood. I assume they'll do that in my exam next week or even tonight.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tridda said:


> Starting to think I'm the only one that wont see her baby until later, a lot of early scans it seems. I don't even get bloodwork done till the 29th, at almost 9 weeks and first US at almost 11 weeks. Anyone else impatiently waiting with me? Lol

I'll be later as well, no blood work either prob be around 10 to 11 weeks my self before I have first scan and hoping I wont need one earlier than that :flower:

MrsHudson I so understand similar happened to me on last baby I was freaked out, I waited on till second trimester take meds all was ok with baby :happydance: hope doctor can prescribe something for you


----------



## Kdear95

I'm paying out of pocket for this first scan (I'll have a huge bill, I'm sure).. 
It's not really impatience, I'm just finding it difficult to be comfortable at all not knowing if this is a viable pregnancy. I know so much can happen between 6.5 weeks and what's considered "out of the woods", but I need to see the baby. I'm finding it hard to accept that I'm pregnant, and I'm hoping that changes after the scan. We want this baby so bad, but it feels too good to be true. You ladies that are waiting so long are really strong and patient!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick update from me as I don't get to come and read and post as often as I'd like (and you are all such a chatty bunch! which is great!). 

I saw the Dr on Saturday for my referral and bloods. Made an appointment with Obs for 6th January. Would have liked to go and see her earlier, but she doesn't really see anyone til about 8 weeks and that fits in with holiday plans we have anyway. Suffering a bit with a cold / chest thing at the moment too, which isnt' great. Not really have many other symptoms though, never had much MS with #1 either. 

I hope everyone else is really well and cruising along.


----------



## greats

Feeling super nauseous tonight and lower right back is aching. My dh joked today saying maybe we're having twins! I had a vivid dream during my nap earlier today that I gave birth to twin boys. Now I'm super anxious for my scan tomorrow evening!


----------



## Kdear95

greats said:


> Feeling super nauseous tonight and lower right back is aching. My dh joked today saying maybe we're having twins! I had a vivid dream during my nap earlier today that I gave birth to twin boys. Now I'm super anxious for my scan tomorrow evening!

I had a super vivid dream about triplets!! But I really hope it's not a thing that happens, lol. 
Do vivid dreams actually count as a preg symptom? Because I swear my dreams changed to crazy and vivid a few days before my bfp and have continued to stay that way. 
It's good that you're having symptoms! 
I hope you get to see one or two happy and healthy little beans tomorrow! :)


----------



## QueenQueso

Tridda said:


> Starting to think I'm the only one that wont see her baby until later, a lot of early scans it seems. I don't even get bloodwork done till the 29th, at almost 9 weeks and first US at almost 11 weeks. Anyone else impatiently waiting with me? Lol

I'm waiting with you, very impatiently! Having a problem with insurance still, tried to call today (but had to wait until 15 min before the office closed because my grandma was here and we haven't told yet!) and the lady in the office said that it's all set, dated to have begun on December 1. But when the receptionist at the doctor's office ran my card, it comes up no pregnancy coverage. And my paperwork finally came in the mail today and it's dated for January 1... I guess I'll be calling again tomorrow, but if it really is Jan 1, then I can't even call to make myself an appointment until Jan 2, and I'll be 10 weeks! I might not have any prenatal care for the entire first trimester! Which makes me crazy because I just can't shake the feeling that something isn't quite right.

Nauseas today after every time I ate, I hope this doesn't last! Was so tired I couldn't drag myself out of bed this morning. Thank God my toddler is a really late sleeper! I have terrible insomnia, it took me hours to fall asleep last night. I had almost NO caffeine today, hoping that helps! Normally I'm not sensitive to it, but you know how different everything can be during pregnancy!


----------



## jaspie

Hope everyone with early scans booked enjoys! I am paying for a private one at 8 weeks. I'm so impatient! 
Told 2 of my best girl friends last night it was so exciting to have a lovely girly chat!! One is a mum and the other is 14 weeks pregnant with her first too!


----------



## EmyDra

Tridda - I won't get an US till 10-12 weeks either! Such a wait. It'll be February and we'll have DHs birthday and both the boys birthdays and Christmas before then! I empathise with the waiting x

MrsHudson - would you be better not to treat the parasite? :-( sounds awful!

CelticNiamh - noticed you are pregnant and breastfeeding, are you planning to tandem or wean or see how it goes?


Not many symptoms here, I have felt 'full' for a for days now and struggling to get comfortable in bed. Ended up asleep on my back last night (I was a big back sleeper at the start of each pregnancy) I will have to train myself to side sleep with the big long pillow again.
DH hates the big long pillow, we have a standard sized double and there's barely room for us and it!

Haven't told our nearly 4 year old but had a few chats about it. I asked him if he wanted another baby and he said 'no, I want to keep Baby Heath, because...I like him'

I said no Silas I mean another one and he then requested that he wanted 'a baby which didn't talk - just said goo-goo gaa-gaa' and 'a baby that didn't cry' :lol:
Then he said that Heath wouldn't get boobies anymore because the new baby would get them


----------



## CelticNiamh

EmyDra Yep I am breastfeeding I am hoping my lo wont wean just yet want to keep feeding for as long as I can not sure if I will tandem feed guess I am seeing how it goes for now :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

CM with the same pink as the pink on this forum almost. I'm worried. Appointment at 1330, but I think it's pointless. No serious cramping or anything... But. Eh. This is what happens.

H&H 9 to all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

DSemcho said:


> CM with the same pink as the pink on this forum almost. I'm worried. Appointment at 1330, but I think it's pointless. No serious cramping or anything... But. Eh. This is what happens.
> 
> H&H 9 to all!

pink could be ok! no cramping is good as well,I have a lot of spotting and bleeding in my pregnancies which turned out to be nothing FX its nothing :hugs: maybe they can check hcg or book you in f
or an early scan next week at 6 weeks


----------



## mumanddad

jaspie said:


> Hope everyone with early scans booked enjoys! I am paying for a private one at 8 weeks. I'm so impatient!
> Told 2 of my best girl friends last night it was so exciting to have a lovely girly chat!! One is a mum and the other is 14 weeks pregnant with her first too!

If you don't mind me asking how much is the scan costing? 

I have been thinking of booking a private one too x


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies!

I am due with my 4th on August 7th and would to wait it out with all of you. I have been lurking through these pages and thought it might be getting a little creepy so I decided to join. :haha:

I think that we will have a girl - just a hunch. 
Her name would be Leah Joyce. My maiden name is Lee, that is where Leah comes from and Joyce is my MIL's name, she passed away early this year. We are undecided on a boys name. It will likely be Liam Michael but only time will tell. 

DH and I have 8 kids from previous marriages, this little nugget is our first together and our last. I am 35 and he is 42, we both thought we were done when we got together. Never say never! 

Congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Hello I am due my 5th on 8th August we had a MMC in Sept so this is our rainbow. We have 4 boys and according to the Chinese chart thing this one will be a girl but Im not convinced. We will not be finding out as this is our last baby and we want a surprise


----------



## Nursenikki112

Good morning l couldnt resist The temptation to take my last CB digi. I'm glad I did because it FINALLY is showing 3+ weeks!!!! Yay! 
So according to blood beta HCG my levels on 12/4 were: 709
And 12/6 were: 1830
So it doubled nicely in about 5 hours shy of 48 hours. I'm hoping this little bean is growing and thriving and all is well. I have had 8 losses in the past 12 years so I am always skeptical but for the first time in a VERY long time, I feel hopeful and confident. This little guy is here to stay and meant to be here. Can't wait. I'm in tears as I write this.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nursenikki112 said:


> Good morning l couldnt resist The temptation to take my last CB digi. I'm glad I did because it FINALLY is showing 3+ weeks!!!! Yay!
> So according to blood beta HCG my levels on 12/4 were: 709
> And 12/6 were: 1830
> So it doubled nicely in about 5 hours shy of 48 hours. I'm hoping this little bean is growing and thriving and all is well. I have had 8 losses in the past 12 years so I am always skeptical but for the first time in a VERY long time, I feel hopeful and confident. This little guy is here to stay and meant to be here. Can't wait. I'm in tears as I write this.

So sweet, I hope this little bean arrives nicely in August to your welcoming arms :flower:

I am so tempted to get a CB digi on Thursday when I am in town shopping just want to see that 3+ as well 

Welcome 
mummy3ds and OneMore Time :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

plerosei said:


> I heard the heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! I also found out that I'm one day further along than I thought.
> 
> KylasBaby, when you get a chance, could you update my EDD from August 3 to August 2?
> 
> I'm also curious for those of you who have experience with beta numbers, it seems like I had a huge increase from week 5 to week 6. Is that normal?? The doctor says the numbers are "beautiful" so I'm pleased, while just a little curious.
> 
> 10DPIUI (3w5d): HPT+
> 14DPIUI (4w2d): Beta 200
> 20DPIUI (5w1d): Beta 2,804
> 23DPIUI (5w4d): Beta 4,927
> 27DPIUI (6w1d): Beta 17,310

Will change your EDD. Congrats on seeing the heartbeat! She exciting!



OneMore Time said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I am due with my 4th on August 7th and would to wait it out with all of you. I have been lurking through these pages and thought it might be getting a little creepy so I decided to join. :haha:
> 
> I think that we will have a girl - just a hunch.
> Her name would be Leah Joyce. My maiden name is Lee, that is where Leah comes from and Joyce is my MIL's name, she passed away early this year. We are undecided on a boys name. It will likely be Liam Michael but only time will tell.
> 
> DH and I have 8 kids from previous marriages, this little nugget is our first together and our last. I am 35 and he is 42, we both thought we were done when we got together. Never say never!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!!

Congrats! Will add you to the front. 



mummy3ds said:


> Hello I am due my 5th on 8th August we had a MMC in Sept so this is our rainbow. We have 4 boys and according to the Chinese chart thing this one will be a girl but Im not convinced. We will not be finding out as this is our last baby and we want a surprise

Congrats to you as well! Adding to the front. 

AFM, I'm in quite a funk. I think it has a lot to do with this disconnect with OH. Just reevaluating things I guess. If she's already bent out of shape about the lack of attention she's getting now I can only imagine when the baby gets here. Just making me think a lot. And I feel crappy so there's always that too. Just thinking.


----------



## Nursenikki112

CelticNiamh said:


> Nursenikki112 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning l couldnt resist The temptation to take my last CB digi. I'm glad I did because it FINALLY is showing 3+ weeks!!!! Yay!
> So according to blood beta HCG my levels on 12/4 were: 709
> And 12/6 were: 1830
> So it doubled nicely in about 5 hours shy of 48 hours. I'm hoping this little bean is growing and thriving and all is well. I have had 8 losses in the past 12 years so I am always skeptical but for the first time in a VERY long time, I feel hopeful and confident. This little guy is here to stay and meant to be here. Can't wait. I'm in tears as I write this.
> 
> So sweet, I hope this little bean arrives nicely in August to your welcoming arms :flower:
> 
> I am so tempted to get a CB digi on Thursday when I am in town shopping just want to see that 3+ as well
> 
> Welcome
> mummy3ds and OneMore Time :flower:Click to expand...


Those CB digi's can be brutal. I have heard so many women that have had problems with them not registering the weeks correctly and then causing worry. 
What is your due date?


----------



## greats

My early scan is today!!!!! I'm so damn nervous I could pee myself! My nausea is getting worse every day. Blahhhhhhhh.

Hi to the ladies who were just lurking before! So happy you're here! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nursenikki112 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nursenikki112 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning l couldnt resist The temptation to take my last CB digi. I'm glad I did because it FINALLY is showing 3+ weeks!!!! Yay!
> So according to blood beta HCG my levels on 12/4 were: 709
> And 12/6 were: 1830
> So it doubled nicely in about 5 hours shy of 48 hours. I'm hoping this little bean is growing and thriving and all is well. I have had 8 losses in the past 12 years so I am always skeptical but for the first time in a VERY long time, I feel hopeful and confident. This little guy is here to stay and meant to be here. Can't wait. I'm in tears as I write this.
> 
> So sweet, I hope this little bean arrives nicely in August to your welcoming arms :flower:
> 
> I am so tempted to get a CB digi on Thursday when I am in town shopping just want to see that 3+ as well
> 
> Welcome
> mummy3ds and OneMore Time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those CB digi's can be brutal. I have heard so many women that have had problems with them not registering the weeks correctly and then causing worry.
> What is your due date?Click to expand...

Mine is the 8th of August I did one last wednesday and got a 2-3 on it, so thought cool I will do one sunday and should get 3+ nope still 2-3 but I think I probably did it to early, I googled a lot and seen loads scared because of them they are sooo good but sooo bad as well! I did notice it is when you 5 weeks 4 days is when most get 3+ so might do another one LOL but then again I may skip it all together I have still so much christmas shopping to do 



greats said:


> My early scan is today!!!!! I'm so damn nervous I could pee myself! My nausea is getting worse every day. Blahhhhhhhh.
> 
> Hi to the ladies who were just lurking before! So happy you're here! :)

good luck x


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> My early scan is today!!!!! I'm so damn nervous I could pee myself! My nausea is getting worse every day. Blahhhhhhhh.
> 
> Hi to the ladies who were just lurking before! So happy you're here! :)

So exciting! Post pictures :)


----------



## Nursenikki112

CelticNiamh said:


> Nursenikki112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nursenikki112 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning l couldnt resist The temptation to take my last CB digi. I'm glad I did because it FINALLY is showing 3+ weeks!!!! Yay!
> So according to blood beta HCG my levels on 12/4 were: 709
> And 12/6 were: 1830
> So it doubled nicely in about 5 hours shy of 48 hours. I'm hoping this little bean is growing and thriving and all is well. I have had 8 losses in the past 12 years so I am always skeptical but for the first time in a VERY long time, I feel hopeful and confident. This little guy is here to stay and meant to be here. Can't wait. I'm in tears as I write this.
> 
> So sweet, I hope this little bean arrives nicely in August to your welcoming arms :flower:
> 
> I am so tempted to get a CB digi on Thursday when I am in town shopping just want to see that 3+ as well
> 
> Welcome
> mummy3ds and OneMore Time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those CB digi's can be brutal. I have heard so many women that have had problems with them not registering the weeks correctly and then causing worry.
> What is your due date?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the 8th of August I did one last wednesday and got a 2-3 on it, so thought cool I will do one sunday and should get 3+ nope still 2-3 but I think I probably did it to early, I googled a lot and seen loads scared because of them they are sooo good but sooo bad as well! I did notice it is when you 5 weeks 4 days is when most get 3+ so might do another one LOL but then again I may skip it all together I have still so much christmas shopping to do
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> My early scan is today!!!!! I'm so damn nervous I could pee myself! My nausea is getting worse every day. Blahhhhhhhh.
> 
> Hi to the ladies who were just lurking before! So happy you're here! :)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck xClick to expand...

Ok, so we are right there together. I am technically due on the 6th but think ovulated late so I am probably around the same due date as you. Have you had any HGC levels drawn yet? Symptoms?


----------



## Nursenikki112

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> My early scan is today!!!!! I'm so damn nervous I could pee myself! My nausea is getting worse every day. Blahhhhhhhh.
> 
> Hi to the ladies who were just lurking before! So happy you're here! :)
> 
> So exciting! Post pictures :)Click to expand...

Yay!!!!! Post pics and fill us in on how the U/S went. My scan is not until the 18th so I will love vicariously through you :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nursenikki112 no they do not do bloods here, I have mild nausea, tired and peeing lots more, I am not to worried I think I caught the end of the spectrum for the CB digi think to get a 3+ you need HCG over 2000 I say I was nearly there! :flower: still might do one to reassure my self , I did another normal test and the test line is as dark as the control line so happy with that


----------



## Luckyeleven

Got my 3+ on the CB at exactly 5 weeks (yesterday). I bought a 2 pack test just incase but it looks like I won't be needing it. Suffering with excessive burping today. My nausea started like this last time so it seems as though it may be on the way...


----------



## greats

I will definitely keep you ladies updated! I'm really hoping we see something more than just a sac and yolk. Not getting my hopes up bc with my daughter they ended up pushing my due date back 5 days so I'm expecting the same today. I have a regular appointment with my OB/gyn at 11:30am then my ultrasound is at 5:30pm. Will post my scan pic as soon as I can this evening!


----------



## KylasBaby

Had my first pregnancy dream last night. I dreamed I was trying to breast feed the baby (a little girl :)) and it wasn't working so well. Couldn't get the latch right. Baby didn't seem to mind, but I got quite frustrated lol.


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Had my first pregnancy dream last night. I dreamed I was trying to breast feed the baby (a little girl :)) and it wasn't working so well. Couldn't get the latch right. Baby didn't seem to mind, but I got quite frustrated lol.

My dream yesterday I gave birth to twin boys and I was breast feeding one of them. Crazy!!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Had my first pregnancy dream last night. I dreamed I was trying to breast feed the baby (a little girl :)) and it wasn't working so well. Couldn't get the latch right. Baby didn't seem to mind, but I got quite frustrated lol.
> 
> My dream yesterday I gave birth to twin boys and I was breast feeding one of them. Crazy!!Click to expand...

I'll laugh if you see two in there at your ultrasound lol


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Had my first pregnancy dream last night. I dreamed I was trying to breast feed the baby (a little girl :)) and it wasn't working so well. Couldn't get the latch right. Baby didn't seem to mind, but I got quite frustrated lol.
> 
> My dream yesterday I gave birth to twin boys and I was breast feeding one of them. Crazy!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll laugh if you see two in there at your ultrasound lolClick to expand...

I think I'll cry if I see 2 hahaha


----------



## jtink28

How does this look ladies? I'm taking one every other day to allow doubling time. I thought the anxiety wouldn't be here for the 2nd pregnancy. Boy was I wrong!!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsHudson

Looks good jtink!

Kylasbaby - I'm sorry you and OH are going through that.

Greats - good luck on your scan!

AFM, I went to my OB last night. I got another BFP on their tests so that was exciting. She said I'm probably only a few days pregnant given my timeline. So I think I would be due at the end of August.
Now here comes the irritating part. She found a medication that's over the counter, safe for pregnancy and 90% effective. I was happy but frustrated. I love my OB I wish I could go to that office for everything. So I took the medicine and made DH do it too just in case, and I already feel better. It seemed to have cleaned me out and I'm not all crampy like I was.
My first real OB appointment will be next week on Tuesday at 8:00am.

Today I don't have many symptoms actually. My brain feels like it's working again lol. I have noticed DH is treating me different. In a good way though. He's kind of acting like he's in awe of me if that makes sense. And he's very attentive.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

KylasBaby said:


> Had my first pregnancy dream last night. I dreamed I was trying to breast feed the baby (a little girl :)) and it wasn't working so well. Couldn't get the latch right. Baby didn't seem to mind, but I got quite frustrated lol.

I have had two. One we found out it was a girl by cutting into a cookie and the other I had just had a girl and I was furious because there were dogs in the hospital with us lol.

I'm hoping that that's a good sign and we actually end up having a girl.


----------



## MrsHudson

I decided to POAS because of a dream. I already said but it was me telling my deceased grandma I was pregnant. I think it was her little way of telling me she watching over.
I also had another dream I had a BFP at 4 DPO and that as the night I was 4 DPO. So I think that was a sign.


----------



## jtink28

The last two nights I've had insane dreams, but not about babies. Never had one dream with my DS. Weird...


----------



## EmyDra

SOMEONE at least will have twins! Definitely x
I don't think my lines look dark enough to suspect twins ;-)

CelticNiamh - I heard you had GD in not all of my pregnancies? Just asking as I had with my first son but not with my second, wondering what my chances are for avoiding it this time. I only had it mildly but it was accompanied by gallstone attacks and they were just awful. Ended up in ketosis and stayed in hospital for 3 days on fluids etc :-( really don't want that again.


----------



## sunshine2014

Lots of crazy dreams! I will also giggle if the twins dream turns out to be true! 
No symptoms here,...STILL. I'm going a little mad. I don't want to complain, but I don't understand how I can't have any, it makes me nervous.

Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...

Welcome to all the new ladies.

I wonder how many twins we'll end up with in this group?!


----------



## MrsHudson

Not just you Sunshine. I had so much CM the other day when I got out of the shower, it ran down my leg and I was certain it was blood. But nope it was really watery CM which I thought was weird.


----------



## MrsG09

Hi ladies! I'm going to put some faith in this little bean and join you here (I've been stalking for a day or two now :haha:)! EDD appears to be Aug. 18th! This is #1 for DH and I. 
I got my first BFP on Sunday at 12dpo. Today had a much darker line and also used a digital FRER which said Yes!+ :happydance: I just called the birth center I'm hoping to start with (we're moving sometime in February!) and they set me up for next Wednesday, so now I think it feels more real! FF estimates me at 4 weeks exactly, today. AF wasn't due to arrive until Thursday, so still feeling nervous, but also already feeling some symptoms....nausea, possibly smell sensitivities, and crazy emotional. I actually suspected pregnancy before testing because I cried over a TEDTalk! :haha: :cry: Granted, it was a speech about benefits of music education for children, and I have a soft spot for that...but crying over facts and numbers? That put my suspicions on high alert! 
Looking forward to having so many August ladies to be on this journey with!


----------



## sunshine2014

So weird isn't it? This paranoia is driving me crazy lol. I need some distractions.


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome to the new ladies  

Ahhhh I have been so busy today that I forgot to call for my hormone results :( will have to call in the morning x


----------



## EmyDra

sunshine2014 said:


> Lots of crazy dreams! I will also giggle if the twins dream turns out to be true!
> No symptoms here,...STILL. I'm going a little mad. I don't want to complain, but I don't understand how I can't have any, it makes me nervous.
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I wonder how many twins we'll end up with in this group?!

I've been convinced I've been bleeding a few times now and it's just lots of eatery cm. I can sort of feel it coming out like a period (sorry tmi!) it's horrible.
I have one digi, not sure when to take it? I would like to see 3+ but not sure how late to leave it as I don't want to worry myself with a 2-3 result.


----------



## MrsHudson

sunshine2014 said:


> So weird isn't it? This paranoia is driving me crazy lol. I need some distractions.

I know what you mean. My AF is due tomorrow but luckily I don't feel the normal cramping I do the day before.

I'm starting to get really tired like I was yesterday. That makes me feel better actually. I was concerned I felt normal today haha.

So when do you guys planning on telling people if you haven't already?
DH and I will tell only our parents Christmas day and everyone else will wait until I am 3 months. I do plan to tell my best friend after my OB appt next week. She already knows something is up, I can tell, but I want full confirmation first.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsG09 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm going to put some faith in this little bean and join you here (I've been stalking for a day or two now :haha:)! EDD appears to be Aug. 18th! This is #1 for DH and I.
> I got my first BFP on Sunday at 12dpo. Today had a much darker line and also used a digital FRER which said Yes!+ :happydance: I just called the birth center I'm hoping to start with (we're moving sometime in February!) and they set me up for next Wednesday, so now I think it feels more real! FF estimates me at 4 weeks exactly, today. AF wasn't due to arrive until Thursday, so still feeling nervous, but also already feeling some symptoms....nausea, possibly smell sensitivities, and crazy emotional. I actually suspected pregnancy before testing because I cried over a TEDTalk! :haha: :cry: Granted, it was a speech about benefits of music education for children, and I have a soft spot for that...but crying over facts and numbers? That put my suspicions on high alert!
> Looking forward to having so many August ladies to be on this journey with!

Congrats! Will add you to the front :)

2 weeks until my ultrasound. Feels like forever. Time is crawling by


----------



## sunshine2014

I told my parents the day I found out, as well as a best friend who knew I was trying, and was very supportive. I also told my SIL and brother, because we talk all the time and it came up lol. And then this past weekend another friend guessed. But as far as anyone else...we're waiting until we (hopefully) get to 3.5-4 months. 

Last time I told people too early, and it ended in a mmc, so I'm a little gun shy, plus I figure those I trust will know and I'll have their support.

I'm considering going to the states to get a gender scan done early (15 weeks?) So I'll probably just announce then...It's a Baby X...SURPRISE haha.


----------



## MrsHudson

I want to tell my mom so bad lol. I got cute announcements for them to open Christmas day though so I have to hold it in.


----------



## Nursenikki112

EmyDra said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of crazy dreams! I will also giggle if the twins dream turns out to be true!
> No symptoms here,...STILL. I'm going a little mad. I don't want to complain, but I don't understand how I can't have any, it makes me nervous.
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I wonder how many twins we'll end up with in this group?!
> 
> I've been convinced I've been bleeding a few times now and it's just lots of eatery cm. I can sort of feel it coming out like a period (sorry tmi!) it's horrible.
> I have one digi, not sure when to take it? I would like to see 3+ but not sure how late to leave it as I don't want to worry myself with a 2-3 result.Click to expand...


I just barely got my 3+ on the digi today at 5 weeks 5 days. I think HCG over 2000 will trigger the 3+ according to the website. I tried it 3 days ago when my hcg was 1830 and still had a 2-3 week on the digi


----------



## jaspie

mumanddad said:


> jaspie said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone with early scans booked enjoys! I am paying for a private one at 8 weeks. I'm so impatient!
> Told 2 of my best girl friends last night it was so exciting to have a lovely girly chat!! One is a mum and the other is 14 weeks pregnant with her first too!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how much is the scan costing?
> 
> I have been thinking of booking a private one too xClick to expand...

It's only £40! Can't say no for that price :D


----------



## techheather

sunshine2014 said:


> Lots of crazy dreams! I will also giggle if the twins dream turns out to be true!
> No symptoms here,...STILL. I'm going a little mad. I don't want to complain, but I don't understand how I can't have any, it makes me nervous.
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I wonder how many twins we'll end up with in this group?!

I have the cm paranoia as well. Constantly running to bathroom feeling for sure it will be blood when wipe. It certainly is an awful way to live. I hate it. I just keep thanking God little nugget is in there. I too have about zero symptoms. Only boobie pain. And back pain which I can't completely attach to baby. So idk.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hi ladies.

So I saw my doctor last night. Took a TON of blood for testing. Had a PAP smear. Yay! He tried to do a vagina scan but all we saw was the yolk sack. He said he thinks its just too early to see anything. He told me to come back in two weeks to do the scan again. 

Of course I am freaked out now.


----------



## jaspie

sunshine2014 said:


> Lots of crazy dreams! I will also giggle if the twins dream turns out to be true!
> No symptoms here,...STILL. I'm going a little mad. I don't want to complain, but I don't understand how I can't have any, it makes me nervous.
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I wonder how many twins we'll end up with in this group?!

I'm doing the same re the cm - running to the bathroom to check it's not blood! These early weeks are scary! But they will pass :D


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> So I saw my doctor last night. Took a TON of blood for testing. Had a PAP smear. Yay! He tried to do a vagina scan but all we saw was the yoke sack. He said he thinks its just too early to see anything. He told me to come back in two weeks to do the scan again.
> 
> Of course I am freaked out now.

Seeing the yolk is great! Means baby is soon to follow. Is just so tiny right now it may not be seen this early. I'm sure everything is fine and you will see it in two weeks!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I figured after all the puking this bean would be a grapefruit in there by now. But no. Just a fuzzy blob in the corner. My doctor said he obviously can't make any promises, but that everything looked normal.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

And I totally typed yoke. Not yolk.

I'm a yolk.


----------



## MrsHudson

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> So I saw my doctor last night. Took a TON of blood for testing. Had a PAP smear. Yay! He tried to do a vagina scan but all we saw was the yolk sack. He said he thinks its just too early to see anything. He told me to come back in two weeks to do the scan again.
> 
> Of course I am freaked out now.

You're still early so don't be worried. I'm sure all is fine :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

jaspie said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Oh this is me too! I thought I'd be more relaxed with baby #2 as well, but nope, just as worried about everything. I don't have a lot of symptoms either, but I didn't with #1 so I know I shouldn't be too worried.
> 
> My first Obs appointment can't come quick enough (hurry up 6th Jan!).Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine2014

I hear you!!! My first isn't even booked yet. I have my first DR. appointment tomorrow, just to get all the forms for my u/s and probably schedule blood work. I'm going to tell her how paranoid I am...fingers crossed she helps lol


----------



## techheather

Mine Is January 8. So far away. Tomorrow I get my US for cyst and hoping to see something there. I have a way to read report immediately when available. So that is nice. By end of week or next it should be there. Plus I'm getting scan where I went to school for xray. (Long time ago. Lol) so hopefully my tech is one I remember and likewise for maybe better detailed scan. Ha


----------



## MrsHudson

So I'm wondering why my OB wanted me to come in so quick? Maybe that's just what they do?

I'm so tired now. I really don't like this feeling.


----------



## Missy.

Gosh this thread moves so fast! Just been catching up on the last few pages. 

Does anyone else have a super dry mouth? I swear it doesn't matter how much I drink my mouth is constantly dry! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ugh lots of cramping today. I think it's because I'm stressed. Seems to happen more when I'm stressed. Just the baby saying "Hey Mom calm down it's okay."


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm tired too -- I'm looking for safe teas for pregnancy. I would LOVEEEEEEE a black tea right now, but I already had one today. I know we can have 2 or so, but I'm trying to think of another alternative before I pull the trigger. I also would like to stay up past 8:30pm tonight lol.

Does chai tea have less caffeine?


----------



## MrsHudson

Missy. said:


> Gosh this thread moves so fast! Just been catching up on the last few pages.
> 
> Does anyone else have a super dry mouth? I swear it doesn't matter how much I drink my mouth is constantly dry! It's driving me crazy.

ME!!! I've drank so much water the last couple of days it's not even funny. And the weird thing is I'm not really peeing more than usual either.

Sunshine, I always get mixed data on tea. I thought that black tea had less caffeine than coffee but then found conflicting info on that. I honestly think I'm going to pop on over to Starbucks and get a half-caff coffee. I HAVE to go grocery shopping tonight and need a little pick me up. I've been reading that a coffee or tea a day won't hurt anything.

My work Christmas party is coming up and I have to pretend to drink wine.... I may have a couple of sips, but I always drink at the parties and they will notice if I don't. I'm not ready for that conversation yet because we plan for me to be a SAHM and my boss will try to talk me out of it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

EmyDra said:


> SOMEONE at least will have twins! Definitely x
> I don't think my lines look dark enough to suspect twins ;-)
> 
> CelticNiamh - I heard you had GD in not all of my pregnancies? Just asking as I had with my first son but not with my second, wondering what my chances are for avoiding it this time. I only had it mildly but it was accompanied by gallstone attacks and they were just awful. Ended up in ketosis and stayed in hospital for 3 days on fluids etc :-( really don't want that again.

:haha: do you know someone I know :thumbup: or reading up I have been here a while :haha::flower: 

Yep I normally develop Gestational diabetes needing insulin, I had it on my first diet controlled but not on my second and have had it on the rest needing insulin very early on, mine kicks in at 10 weeks normally. 

you might find you get it again but can control it with diet but do not stress if you need insulin if your following the diet and number still keep rising its down to hormones and placenta not you :flower: the gall stones did the remove them after you delivered they would not be linked to GD more to do with pregnancy my friend had awful attacks as well in pregnancy. if you were suffering with them and not able to drink and eat I am not surprised you ended up with ketosis I had that once and was kept in hospital as well no pain but think mine was brought on by illness I had an infection somewhere. 
keep an eye out for any symptoms esp after 10 weeks when the placenta kicks in and go get checked! hope you do not have any problems with Gall bladder again that is so painful :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Missy. said:


> Gosh this thread moves so fast! Just been catching up on the last few pages.
> 
> Does anyone else have a super dry mouth? I swear it doesn't matter how much I drink my mouth is constantly dry! It's driving me crazy.

yes I do it driving me nuts


----------



## Karb

I've had such a busy week- cannot keep up with everyone. It's getting busier every day. 

I've also booked a private early scan for 7 weeks. My first midwife appointment is in January. Even though I know the drill from previous pregnancies you forget how long the first trimester is. 

I'm feeling a but crampy still and tired but otherwise well. 
We have still only told one friend- not sure if I'll tell my mum over Xmas- I think I'll play it by ear.

Congratulation to all the new BFPs. 

It's really exciting that people are having scans already.


----------



## techheather

Today im working 12 shift. Halfway through I'm beat. Haven't been this tired yet. Felt like Puting my head down. Had to get up and do something. Maybe the tiredness factor just found me. Ugh. 6 more hours to go and shopping to do after lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> So I saw my doctor last night. Took a TON of blood for testing. Had a PAP smear. Yay! He tried to do a vagina scan but all we saw was the yolk sack. He said he thinks its just too early to see anything. He told me to come back in two weeks to do the scan again.
> 
> Of course I am freaked out now.

Yolk is good baby is there, just too tiny to see bet you will see a lovely little baby in two weeks time :hugs:



EmyDra said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of crazy dreams! I will also giggle if the twins dream turns out to be true!
> No symptoms here,...STILL. I'm going a little mad. I don't want to complain, but I don't understand how I can't have any, it makes me nervous.
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I wonder how many twins we'll end up with in this group?!
> 
> I've been convinced I've been bleeding a few times now and it's just lots of eatery cm. I can sort of feel it coming out like a period (sorry tmi!) it's horrible.
> I have one digi, not sure when to take it? I would like to see 3+ but not sure how late to leave it as I don't want to worry myself with a 2-3 result.Click to expand...

I am still nervous after I did my second digi on Sunday night and got 2-3 think I might do one Thursday when I am in town and hopefully at that point will see 3+ I will be 5 weeks plus 5 days then 

I may be mad but wish I had more MS still it could kick in yet


----------



## Missy.

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm tired too -- I'm looking for safe teas for pregnancy. I would LOVEEEEEEE a black tea right now, but I already had one today. I know we can have 2 or so, but I'm trying to think of another alternative before I pull the trigger. I also would like to stay up past 8:30pm tonight lol.
> 
> Does chai tea have less caffeine?

I LOVE tea and drink soo much of the stuff usually but I always switch to decaff in pregnancy. We're allowed a couple of normal cups of tea/coffee a day, so I have a normal one on a morning and then drink decaff for the rest of the day.


----------



## MrsHudson

Missy. said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> I'm tired too -- I'm looking for safe teas for pregnancy. I would LOVEEEEEEE a black tea right now, but I already had one today. I know we can have 2 or so, but I'm trying to think of another alternative before I pull the trigger. I also would like to stay up past 8:30pm tonight lol.
> 
> Does chai tea have less caffeine?
> 
> I LOVE tea and drink soo much of the stuff usually but I always switch to decaff in pregnancy. We're allowed a couple of normal cups of tea/coffee a day, so I have a normal one on a morning and then drink decaff for the rest of the day.Click to expand...

I'm going to have to do that I think. I don;t generally drink that much caffeine in general but I need some help in the mornings. I'm fine with drinking some black tea in the morning and then water the rest of the day.


----------



## QueenQueso

Poppiebug said:


> jaspie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Also...does anyone else panic when they have cm? Sorry for the tmi, but I'm so scared whenever I feel it and want to run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. Ugh, no way to live, I know. But soooo nervewracking. I'm just doing my thing, eating healthy and working out, hoping for the best...
> 
> Oh this is me too! I thought I'd be more relaxed with baby #2 as well, but nope, just as worried about everything. I don't have a lot of symptoms either, but I didn't with #1 so I know I shouldn't be too worried.
> 
> My first Obs appointment can't come quick enough (hurry up 6th Jan!).Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm much worse now than with my previous two. The first time, I didn't even find out until about 10 weeks, so I didn't have much 1st trimester time to be worried. I went to the dr a few days after my + test and had the pregnancy dated by a scan because my periods were soooo irregular that I wasn't sure I missed one for weeks. The second time, we found out really early like this time, but I don't remember being stressed about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Gosh this thread moves so fast! Just been catching up on the last few pages.
> 
> Does anyone else have a super dry mouth? I swear it doesn't matter how much I drink my mouth is constantly dry! It's driving me crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> I also have dry mouth really bad. It's driving me nuts too, no amount of liquid helps!Click to expand...


----------



## Missy.

MrsHudson said:


> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Gosh this thread moves so fast! Just been catching up on the last few pages.
> 
> Does anyone else have a super dry mouth? I swear it doesn't matter how much I drink my mouth is constantly dry! It's driving me crazy.
> 
> ME!!! I've drank so much water the last couple of days it's not even funny. And the weird thing is I'm not really peeing more than usual either.
> 
> Sunshine, I always get mixed data on tea. I thought that black tea had less caffeine than coffee but then found conflicting info on that. I honestly think I'm going to pop on over to Starbucks and get a half-caff coffee. I HAVE to go grocery shopping tonight and need a little pick me up. I've been reading that a coffee or tea a day won't hurt anything.
> 
> My work Christmas party is coming up and I have to pretend to drink wine.... I may have a couple of sips, but I always drink at the parties and they will notice if I don't. I'm not ready for that conversation yet because we plan for me to be a SAHM and my boss will try to talk me out of it.Click to expand...

I have a Christmas party on Friday. Not looking forward to pretending to drink but If I don't everyone will guess I'm pregnant! My sisters going to be there too so I'm going to rope her into helping me. She can drink my drink on the sly!


----------



## MrsHudson

Missy. said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Gosh this thread moves so fast! Just been catching up on the last few pages.
> 
> Does anyone else have a super dry mouth? I swear it doesn't matter how much I drink my mouth is constantly dry! It's driving me crazy.
> 
> ME!!! I've drank so much water the last couple of days it's not even funny. And the weird thing is I'm not really peeing more than usual either.
> 
> Sunshine, I always get mixed data on tea. I thought that black tea had less caffeine than coffee but then found conflicting info on that. I honestly think I'm going to pop on over to Starbucks and get a half-caff coffee. I HAVE to go grocery shopping tonight and need a little pick me up. I've been reading that a coffee or tea a day won't hurt anything.
> 
> My work Christmas party is coming up and I have to pretend to drink wine.... I may have a couple of sips, but I always drink at the parties and they will notice if I don't. I'm not ready for that conversation yet because we plan for me to be a SAHM and my boss will try to talk me out of it.Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Christmas party on Friday. Not looking forward to pretending to drink but If I don't everyone will guess I'm pregnant! My sisters going to be there too so I'm going to rope her into helping me. She can drink my drink on the sly!Click to expand...

Haha that works! I ended up telling my coworker so she knows why I'm missing work for dr. appts. She said she would help me "drink" lol.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the tea info...

I'm slightly panicking....I just had cm with a super small pink tinge to it....


----------



## MrsHudson

I've heard plenty of women get that and they're just fine. As long as it's not a heavy flow like AF you should be ok.


----------



## mumanddad

jaspie said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaspie said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone with early scans booked enjoys! I am paying for a private one at 8 weeks. I'm so impatient!
> Told 2 of my best girl friends last night it was so exciting to have a lovely girly chat!! One is a mum and the other is 14 weeks pregnant with her first too!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how much is the scan costing?
> 
> I have been thinking of booking a private one too xClick to expand...
> 
> It's only £40! Can't say no for that price :DClick to expand...

Definitely not! I'm off to find somewhere round here for an early scan  xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks for the tea info...
> 
> I'm slightly panicking....I just had cm with a super small pink tinge to it....

try not to worry, get your feet up plenty of water and hope there is no more :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

MrsHudson said:


> I've heard plenty of women get that and they're just fine. As long as it's not a heavy flow like AF you should be ok.

Really? I've had a lot of cm today, then just now I noticed it has a streak of pink in it...I'm so nervous. But what else is new!


----------



## Ashley25

Just got my beta results they ate 15,000 and I am only 5 weeks 3 days... this seems really high to me! everywhere I look it says the same thing...

Should I be nervous?
We only saw one gestational sac so it can't be twins


----------



## MrsHudson

sunshine2014 said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> I've heard plenty of women get that and they're just fine. As long as it's not a heavy flow like AF you should be ok.
> 
> Really? I've had a lot of cm today, then just now I noticed it has a streak of pink in it...I'm so nervous. But what else is new!Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I would not worry about it. I've read a lot of threads on here with similar things and it seems pretty normal. As long as its not heavy you should be good. Sounds like it can happen the entire pregnancy too.

My CM is really thick right now. And when I went wee just now I had cramping in my ovary. I hope that's baby doing its thing. I don't think I can do anything tonight. I'm so exhausted.


----------



## EmyDra

CelticNiamh said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> SOMEONE at least will have twins! Definitely x
> I don't think my lines look dark enough to suspect twins ;-)
> 
> CelticNiamh - I heard you had GD in not all of my pregnancies? Just asking as I had with my first son but not with my second, wondering what my chances are for avoiding it this time. I only had it mildly but it was accompanied by gallstone attacks and they were just awful. Ended up in ketosis and stayed in hospital for 3 days on fluids etc :-( really don't want that again.
> 
> :haha: do you know someone I know :thumbup: or reading up I have been here a while :haha::flower:
> 
> Yep I normally develop Gestational diabetes needing insulin, I had it on my first diet controlled but not on my second and have had it on the rest needing insulin very early on, mine kicks in at 10 weeks normally.
> 
> you might find you get it again but can control it with diet but do not stress if you need insulin if your following the diet and number still keep rising its down to hormones and placenta not you :flower: the gall stones did the remove them after you delivered they would not be linked to GD more to do with pregnancy my friend had awful attacks as well in pregnancy. if you were suffering with them and not able to drink and eat I am not surprised you ended up with ketosis I had that once and was kept in hospital as well no pain but think mine was brought on by illness I had an infection somewhere.
> keep an eye out for any symptoms esp after 10 weeks when the placenta kicks in and go get checked! hope you do not have any problems with Gall bladder again that is so painful :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I've been chatting to AmeliaPoulan (that that's her username?!) and she mentioned that you'd had it and not had it.
I actually passed a GTT at 24 weeks (my dates were wrong and not updated!) and then failed at 28 weeks for the pregnancy I had GD and passed in the second pregnancy.

There seems to be links to GD triggering or being associated with gallstones in pregnant women, after several attacks mine just stopped one day and although I was told they'd probably return at some point, 4 years on there's been no sign.
I was lucky it went and the GD wasn't too bad as I do not know what I could've eaten!

I have a really dry mouth also. Trying to limit tea (had 3 today I think, which is an improvement) and drink plenty of water. Eating oranges and apples  having a fruit/veg put before my body goes off the idea.


----------



## sunshine2014

I also had mild cramps this evening too. I'm hoping for no more pink cm :(

Thanks for the reassurance. I happen to have Dr. appt tomorrow so I'll ask about it then. Just sooo upsetting and nervewracking....


----------



## jacksonl8805

Ashley25 said:


> Just got my beta results they ate 15,000 and I am only 5 weeks 3 days... this seems really high to me! everywhere I look it says the same thing...
> 
> Should I be nervous?
> We only saw one gestational sac so it can't be twins

At 5 weeks 2 days based on LMP my beta was just shy of 10,000 and still doubling every 39 hours. So by the next day I would've hit 15,000. My doctor and nurse said it's a normal, good normal number; I'm hoping that just means a sticky bean :thumbup: HCG ranges are so large, I really don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## KylasBaby

So we had names picked out before we started TTC, but now I don't think our girl name fits. I've had another name popping up in my mind every hour on the hour. But watch it be a boy and none of this matter, but kind of feels like the baby is trying to tell me it's name. Since we were so sure of our names and now this other name keeps popping into my mind. We had decided on Makenna, but Emma keeps coming to mind. OH loves it, but has a cousin named Emma but said we can use the name anyway. She rarely sees her, she's MUCH younger than my OH. She's under 10. I really love it so may overlook that little fact. I really like it with Kate for a middle name. Emma Kate :)


----------



## greats

Scan went beautifully! I'm 6+1 so my due date is now August 3. Baby looks awesome and has a hb of 122 right now! Tech said the hb is perfect for how it is measuring. Ahhhh I'm so excited! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Scan went beautifully! I'm 6+1 so my due date is now August 3. Baby looks awesome and has a hb of 122 right now! Tech said the hb is perfect for how it is measuring. Ahhhh I'm so excited! :happydance:

YAY! I've been waiting to see the picture. Will change your date! That's so great :happydance:


----------



## jacksonl8805

greats said:


> Scan went beautifully! I'm 6+1 so my due date is now August 3. Baby looks awesome and has a hb of 122 right now! Tech said the hb is perfect for how it is measuring. Ahhhh I'm so excited! :happydance:

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!

Makes me even more excited for my scan on Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## jtink28

Awe! I don't get my first appt/scan until January 7th! 4 weeks....it's going to be torture!


----------



## Kdear95

greats said:


> Scan went beautifully! I'm 6+1 so my due date is now August 3. Baby looks awesome and has a hb of 122 right now! Tech said the hb is perfect for how it is measuring. Ahhhh I'm so excited! :happydance:

Yay!!!! That's so awesome! :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay!!!!!!! Congrats greats. So exciting. Love looking at new babes. Can't wait for mine and to see the others as well!!! 

Kylasbaby. I LOVE Makenna. It's so different and I love names like that. I'm a teacher so it makes me a bit pickier with names lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone else super bloated? I look visibly pregnant and I'm so early. It's on the last page of my journal if anyone wants to see the mega bloat lol.


----------



## jacksonl8805

I am SUPER bloated...

Makenna is my littlest sister's name :) It's very pretty!


----------



## greats

I'm at the point where if you look in the dictionary for the word bloated my picture is next to it. My dh was kind enough to tell me I'm showing already. :dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> I'm at the point where if you look in the dictionary for the word bloated my picture is next to it. My dh was kind enough to tell me I'm showing already. :dohh:

Just tell him it's all his fault


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> I'm at the point where if you look in the dictionary for the word bloated my picture is next to it. My dh was kind enough to tell me I'm showing already. :dohh:
> 
> Just tell him it's all his faultClick to expand...

Oh he knows, he knows. :rofl:


----------



## sunshine2014

Lol poor Greats, I'm sure you look just fine :)


----------



## MrsG09

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone else super bloated? I look visibly pregnant and I'm so early. It's on the last page of my journal if anyone wants to see the mega bloat lol.

Oh, yes. Very bloated!


----------



## techheather

so a recap for the day, found tired. and tmi this is rather gross, but i was at work and a co -worker farted in the breakroom ,, I was like,, WTH, and had a mask on (no flu shot) so i pulled that up thinking I would be safe. well it hit me.. and I was gagging. that is not normal for me.. i work in hospital, so im rather used to all that.. so maybe here comes the MS..also feel like wearing a tampon for this awful CM leaky feeling.. maybe that would cure some paranoia,, lol


----------



## jaspie

Yay Greats your scan sounds like it went great!

And Kylasbaby i too am super bloated I look about 4 months!


----------



## Nursenikki112

greats said:


> Scan went beautifully! I'm 6+1 so my due date is now August 3. Baby looks awesome and has a hb of 122 right now! Tech said the hb is perfect for how it is measuring. Ahhhh I'm so excited! :happydance:

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy that it went beautifully! Did you cry at the ultrasound? I want to cry now for you. Soooo glad it went well. I am sure you are completely relieved.


----------



## Poppiebug

jtink28 said:


> Awe! I don't get my first appt/scan until January 7th! 4 weeks....it's going to be torture!

Mine will be on 6th Jan at my Obs office. Last time I got one at 6 weeks because I had some spotting (left over IB) but this won't be until 8 weeks. I know I'll have Christmas in the middle but still waiting sucks.

So after saying yesterday I didn't have many symptoms, today I'm dizzy and feeling queasy! Ugh! Mum reckons it could be a good sign of having a girl (which I'd love) because I didn't get much MS with DS. I'd rather not be sick, but I am happy that something is happening so I know things are happening.


----------



## CelticNiamh

EmyDra said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> SOMEONE at least will have twins! Definitely x
> I don't think my lines look dark enough to suspect twins ;-)
> 
> CelticNiamh - I heard you had GD in not all of my pregnancies? Just asking as I had with my first son but not with my second, wondering what my chances are for avoiding it this time. I only had it mildly but it was accompanied by gallstone attacks and they were just awful. Ended up in ketosis and stayed in hospital for 3 days on fluids etc :-( really don't want that again.
> 
> :haha: do you know someone I know :thumbup: or reading up I have been here a while :haha::flower:
> 
> Yep I normally develop Gestational diabetes needing insulin, I had it on my first diet controlled but not on my second and have had it on the rest needing insulin very early on, mine kicks in at 10 weeks normally.
> 
> you might find you get it again but can control it with diet but do not stress if you need insulin if your following the diet and number still keep rising its down to hormones and placenta not you :flower: the gall stones did the remove them after you delivered they would not be linked to GD more to do with pregnancy my friend had awful attacks as well in pregnancy. if you were suffering with them and not able to drink and eat I am not surprised you ended up with ketosis I had that once and was kept in hospital as well no pain but think mine was brought on by illness I had an infection somewhere.
> keep an eye out for any symptoms esp after 10 weeks when the placenta kicks in and go get checked! hope you do not have any problems with Gall bladder again that is so painful :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've been chatting to AmeliaPoulan (that that's her username?!) and she mentioned that you'd had it and not had it.
> I actually passed a GTT at 24 weeks (my dates were wrong and not updated!) and then failed at 28 weeks for the pregnancy I had GD and passed in the second pregnancy.
> 
> There seems to be links to GD triggering or being associated with gallstones in pregnant women, after several attacks mine just stopped one day and although I was told they'd probably return at some point, 4 years on there's been no sign.
> I was lucky it went and the GD wasn't too bad as I do not know what I could've eaten!
> 
> I have a really dry mouth also. Trying to limit tea (had 3 today I think, which is an improvement) and drink plenty of water. Eating oranges and apples  having a fruit/veg put before my body goes off the idea.Click to expand...

Oh yea I remember AmeliaPoulan from the GD thread :flower: she knows another friend of mine as well, I did a GTT at 28 weeks on me on my second and came back ok! but I sometimes think I may of had it he was very big 10 pounds 2, in I wont get one this time, I normally have to ring my hospital as soon as I find out and go in, only 5 weeks is just to early, I keep an eye on my bloods sugars so if I see them creeping up I will in before christmas, otherwise going to wait till january, they will do a proper scan then as well 

Oh I hope the gall bladder things stays away this time never heard it can be linked to GD ! learn something new every day eh 

my mouth feels like sandpaper it is that dry this morning :haha:



greats said:


> Scan went beautifully! I'm 6+1 so my due date is now August 3. Baby looks awesome and has a hb of 122 right now! Tech said the hb is perfect for how it is measuring. Ahhhh I'm so excited! :happydance:

That is brilliant :happydance: seeing a nice healthy heartbeat is so good


----------



## EmyDra

Kylasbaby - my name is Emma Kate!

Also definitely suffering the dry mouth. Bleugh! So much cm this morning too.

My Christmas week working hours are in and they're hectic. I sound like a wimp but I only work a Christmas job now and I'm not used to being on my feet for 9 hours anymore. Thank goodness both my kids sleep through the night now.


----------



## mumanddad

Greats such a lovely scan picture  I want a scan stamps feet haha  

I am showing, it's really hard to hide as well :-/ and OMG this dry mouth thing is getting on my last nerve! Haha I'm going through 3 pints of water at night


----------



## KylasBaby

EmyDra said:


> Kylasbaby - my name is Emma Kate!
> 
> Also definitely suffering the dry mouth. Bleugh! So much cm this morning too.
> 
> My Christmas week working hours are in and they're hectic. I sound like a wimp but I only work a Christmas job now and I'm not used to being on my feet for 9 hours anymore. Thank goodness both my kids sleep through the night now.

Hahaha this too funny. Well let me commend your mother on her great taste in a name :thumbup:


----------



## lian_83

Can I join?

Due date : 16 Aug (from LMP)


----------



## sunshine2014

lian_83 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Due date : 16 Aug (from LMP)

Welcome! When did you get your bfp?


Good morning ladies! I'm happy to say I've had no more pink link cm since yesterday afternoon. Today I have my dr appointment so I'm going to ask her about it, and also tell her how nervous I am since my mc. Hoping she's understanding :( 

I also found this caffeine guide online for other junkies like me:

https://www.babycenter.com/caffeine-during-pregnancy?showAll=true

I'm meeting a friend for coffee today at Starbucks, so I was pretty bummed to see the amount in coffee. I guess I'll be getting a latte, oh well! lol What are your favourites? I usually stick with the white chocolate mocha, because I tried a seasonal one (I forget which one) and it was WAYYYYY too sweet, I didn't finish it. Soo...any non super sweet suggestions?
I also was going to go to the gym today, but I literally can't feel my legs from the classes the other day...like, I dropped something, and decided it would have to stay there..:dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

lian_83 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Due date : 16 Aug (from LMP)

Willa dd you! Congrats :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello Ladies!

Hoping I can join you here as well! My name is Emily and my DH and I are already parents to a beautiful little girl named Isla. We have been NTNP for some time now and were thrilled when I got a BFP on Monday evening. I took a digital last night to confirm; we are both very excited :happydance:

I am due on August 19, two days before my daughter's 2nd birthday :wacko: It is so weird to be going through this all again following the same timeline. Isla was born on her due date, we'll have to see if this baby is the same.

I haven't read back through the thread yet but am looking forward to chatting with all you ladies.

Looking forward to going through this with you again Celtic :hugs:


----------



## ace28

I'm so jealous of all these early scans!!! We have our first appointment tomorrow and we are going to pretend she has variable cycles so that hopefully they will do a scan :haha:. Shhhhhh don't tell. I'm desperate! :haha:

6 weeks today! Pretty pathetic that we consider that a milestone, but it feels like a milestone!!! We've officially known about this baby for over two weeks. Yay baby!!!


----------



## greats

Nursenikki112 I didn't cry but I felt soooo relieved to see the heart beating away! And the tech was super nice and excited for me, it was so awesome. My dh was in awe, such a beautiful experience. Next ultrasound is 12 weeks for the NT scan.

Sunshine2014 I used to always get an iced cinnamon dolce latte from Starbucks. The hot is good as well. It's sweet but no where near as sweet as the holiday drinks. It's literally the only drink I get there lol

MrsEddie my name is Emily, too! Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jacksonl8805

ace28 said:


> I'm so jealous of all these early scans!!! We have our first appointment tomorrow and we are going to pretend she has variable cycles so that hopefully they will do a scan :haha:. Shhhhhh don't tell. I'm desperate! :haha:
> 
> 6 weeks today! Pretty pathetic that we consider that a milestone, but it feels like a milestone!!! We've officially known about this baby for over two weeks. Yay baby!!!

That's too funny! I conveniently didn't mention that the spotting I originally called in for had stopped by the time they called me to book my early scan :haha: 

I was just talking to one of my best friends. As of today we have known about this baby for 3 weeks! It does feel like a milestone!


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Hoping I can join you here as well! My name is Emily and my DH and I are already parents to a beautiful little girl named Isla. We have been NTNP for some time now and were thrilled when I got a BFP on Monday evening. I took a digital last night to confirm; we are both very excited :happydance:
> 
> I am due on August 19, two days before my daughter's 2nd birthday :wacko: It is so weird to be going through this all again following the same timeline. Isla was born on her due date, we'll have to see if this baby is the same.
> 
> I haven't read back through the thread yet but am looking forward to chatting with all you ladies.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this with you again Celtic :hugs:

Congrats! Will add you to the front



ace28 said:


> I'm so jealous of all these early scans!!! We have our first appointment tomorrow and we are going to pretend she has variable cycles so that hopefully they will do a scan :haha:. Shhhhhh don't tell. I'm desperate! :haha:
> 
> 6 weeks today! Pretty pathetic that we consider that a milestone, but it feels like a milestone!!! We've officially known about this baby for over two weeks. Yay baby!!!

I'm jealous too! No judgement here I would as well if I didn't have one in two weeks. Yay 6 weeks! Us too. Does seem like a huge milestone. We've known about 2.5 weeks. Seems like 2.5 years. Dear God time is going by slow!

Anyone else have really bad acne? It was really had for me in the beginning, then went away for about a week now it's horrible again. Doesn't matter what I use, nothing clears it up.


----------



## greats

This nausea is killing me, no joke. Babysitting 2 two year olds today on top of my 2 year old... I don't know how I'm going to make it. I'm struggling so bad right now.


----------



## mumanddad

I have a really bad feeling my test results aren't good :( I called the Dr's and they refuse to give me them over the phone! It's Lucky I have an appointment tomorrow because other wise I would have to wait till Monday :(


----------



## KylasBaby

mumanddad said:


> I have a really bad feeling my test results aren't good :( I called the Dr's and they refuse to give me them over the phone! It's Lucky I have an appointment tomorrow because other wise I would have to wait till Monday :(

Aw:hugs: I'm sure everything is fine. Legally most places can't give them out. Usually a doctor has to give them to you. I'm sure everything is okay. I know it's pointless to say not to worry, but Im sure all is fine.


----------



## greats

mumanddad said:


> I have a really bad feeling my test results aren't good :( I called the Dr's and they refuse to give me them over the phone! It's Lucky I have an appointment tomorrow because other wise I would have to wait till Monday :(

Aww I'm sure everything is ok! Maybe your progesterone is on the lower side and that's what they want to discuss in person? I'd throw a fit if they didn't tell me over the phone!


----------



## mumanddad

Thanks ladies, they only did the urine test and they can't check progesterone that way :-/ 

I just wish they didn't tell me to call for them x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

MumandDad, try not to worry, most doctor's office won't give any information out over the phone.

For those talking about an early scan, my doctor ordered one for me last time for dating purposes. You could always lie and say that you're not sure how far along you are, then your doctor might give you one. I had my first scan with Isla at 8 weeks and am hoping to do the same this time. 

I did this before transferring care to a midwife, most midwifes won't order scans until 20 weeks, unless you're doing IBS testing...


----------



## QueenQueso

So tired, I'm struggling to stay awake today. The kids I sit for didn't come today, my son is still sleeping because he was up late last night. I don't even know how late, I went to bed at like 8:30, apparently DH fell asleep at maybe 9:45. He doesn't know exactly, only that he got a text at 10:10 and he didn't get it until he woke up at midnight to find Leo sleeping on the couch. It seems he didn't get into anything, just played nicely with the wooden nutcrackers that I set out as a Christmas decoration until he fell asleep, but I'm still ticked off at DH.

Not pregnancy related, but I'm also annoyed at my new 'book club' that some friends have started. Our first book is to be Unbroken, a WWII story about a POW that's about to be a movie. So I bought the book over the weekend and this morning they all decided to use the 'young adult' version of the book instead because two of the other people had accidentally bought that one. I don't know what the difference in content would be, but it's like a hundred pages shorter. Not only is it out of stock on Amazon (typically where I buy books when I'm looking for something specific since they've closed all the actual bookstores within an hour's drive) but it's more expensive as well.

And my grandma is in the hospital, she went to the pac center at about 3 am due to being short of breath. They found she has water around her heart. My worst-case-scenario mine immediately jumps to congestive heart failure hearing that, but the doctors haven't mentioned that. She has several health issues, she's in her mid-70's, including having had a pacemaker for over ten years now. They're giving her a diuretic (spelling?) to get the water to go out and she's having some kind of scan later to check on her kidney function. I'm pretty sure it's all going to be okay, but obviously it's still not good that it happened.

On the plus side, I made yet another call to my insurance company yesterday and the lady that answered the phone was sooo helpful this time! She said it looks like my previous policy never got cancelled, the one with no pregnancy coverage. It actually ends on dec 31, which I didn't realize, I thought it went until the spring, but she said what's happening is that the new policy is set to take effect when the current one ends. She said that when you put in my name/info, it immediately pops up onto the screen with the pregnancy-included coverage, but if you actually look into file, you can see where it has the effective date listed. So the two previous people that I talked to didn't even open my file really, just pulled me up and said yep, it's there! And the person who I spoke with initially made a mistake. So she put me on hold and called her supervisor who manually overrode the ending date on my 'current' policy to get it cancelled, so she could change the start date of the new one. Whew! She said it'll still take a few days to be fully updated in the system, but fingers crossed, I should be able to call my doctors office on Friday or maybe Monday to schedule an appointment!

(Sorry my posts are so freaking long, I talk a lot and I'm not good at leaving out unnecessary details...)


----------



## DSemcho

Went to my appointment yesterday and the doc didn't schedule my appt and forgot about me. So I saw someone else. They did a CBC (blood panel) and a quant blood test. And I got an ultrasound and saw the yolk sac, no fetal pole. I'm not sure if they will repeat on Friday (6 weeks) or the next week. They think I'm closer to 5 weeks 5 days than 6 weeks 1 day. Told me to take it easy at home, repeat blood quant on Thursday, see them on Friday and took today off from work. I was told to basically be on bed rest at home, and I didn't listen that well. Checked my mail at the post office and went to the grocery store. Otherwise stayed home on the couch and when I walk I get small cramps and light light spotting. But I'm not getting my hopes up.

Boobs still hurt a little, but not as much as they did. I am nauseous when I first wake up or when I don't eat in four hours.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Hoping I can join you here as well! My name is Emily and my DH and I are already parents to a beautiful little girl named Isla. We have been NTNP for some time now and were thrilled when I got a BFP on Monday evening. I took a digital last night to confirm; we are both very excited :happydance:
> 
> I am due on August 19, two days before my daughter's 2nd birthday :wacko: It is so weird to be going through this all again following the same timeline. Isla was born on her due date, we'll have to see if this baby is the same.
> 
> I haven't read back through the thread yet but am looking forward to chatting with all you ladies.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this with you again Celtic :hugs:

Huge congrats again :hugs: I feel the same so weird to be on the same journey again LOL hope we both have another happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:



mumanddad said:


> I have a really bad feeling my test results aren't good :( I called the Dr's and they refuse to give me them over the phone! It's Lucky I have an appointment tomorrow because other wise I would have to wait till Monday :(

Will the doctor ring you back today! I would be freaking out if they refused me the results good luck tomorrow


----------



## MrsHudson

Sorry to hear that QueenQueso.

I had my first bout of "morning" sickness last night. After we ate dinner I got so sick and it was a nauseous I've never felt before. The only way I could get comfortable was to lay in the fetal position. It happened while I had my rabbit out so he was all running around on the bed doing binky's over me. DH got a kick out of it. 

Feeling good this morning though. My boobs were a little sore this morning but nothing really noticeable. I also took another HPT since AF is due today and it was as clear of a BFP as it could get. Made DH happy. I figure I'll use them all up lol. I also had another nose bleed yesterday which was my first clue was pregnant.

Oh and I have found that going for a walk when I feel that bizarre version of tired helps a lot. I have a desk job so it's hard for me to squeeze that in but I walked to the bus after work and it really woke me up.


----------



## mumanddad

CelticNiamh said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Hoping I can join you here as well! My name is Emily and my DH and I are already parents to a beautiful little girl named Isla. We have been NTNP for some time now and were thrilled when I got a BFP on Monday evening. I took a digital last night to confirm; we are both very excited :happydance:
> 
> I am due on August 19, two days before my daughter's 2nd birthday :wacko: It is so weird to be going through this all again following the same timeline. Isla was born on her due date, we'll have to see if this baby is the same.
> 
> I haven't read back through the thread yet but am looking forward to chatting with all you ladies.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this with you again Celtic :hugs:
> 
> Huge congrats again :hugs: I feel the same so weird to be on the same journey again LOL hope we both have another happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> I have a really bad feeling my test results aren't good :( I called the Dr's and they refuse to give me them over the phone! It's Lucky I have an appointment tomorrow because other wise I would have to wait till Monday :(Click to expand...
> 
> Will the doctor ring you back today! I would be freaking out if they refused me the results good luck tomorrowClick to expand...

Nope apparently they are too busy to do phone calls all week, just lucky I had a Dr's appointment booked for tomorrow anyway xx


----------



## greats

MrsHudson I woke up with a bad bloody nose this morning, it was so bizarre! I haven't had one in years! I'm chalking it up to pregnancy. I thought my nose was just running a lil on the way to the bathroom so imagine my surprise when I looked in the mirror and saw blood all over my face! Lol

I managed to clog the toilet this morning... So embarrassing! My plunger broke (go figure!) so now I have to wait for dh to come home from work tonight to fix it. 

Watching the three toddlers and just managed to get them all to nap at the same time! I'm so exhausted, gonna go take my progesterone and take a nap!


----------



## techheather

Had my US today, i have a sac. fetal pole not sure.. she was not convinced that it was a fetal pole or not.. printed a picture.. im convinced it is... i just hope she saved that one for radiologist to look at.. not sure if they can decipher if it is at this time. i think it is.. either 4w5days or 5w2d.. thats where i stand.... what do you think
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3117.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsHudson

greats said:


> MrsHudson I woke up with a bad bloody nose this morning, it was so bizarre! I haven't had one in years! I'm chalking it up to pregnancy. I thought my nose was just running a lil on the way to the bathroom so imagine my surprise when I looked in the mirror and saw blood all over my face! Lol

My mom had bloody noses with both her pregnancies and that's how she knew she was pregnant with me. I used to get them all the time as a kid but they stopped around the age of 18. I got my first one last week on Wednesday and I knew that was a sign. I told my mom and I think she knows I'm pregnant now lol.

Good job on the toilet lol! I had one of those yesterday but luckily I was at work and the toilets are very high pressured.


----------



## Nursenikki112

DSemcho said:


> Went to my appointment yesterday and the doc didn't schedule my appt and forgot about me. So I saw someone else. They did a CBC (blood panel) and a quant blood test. And I got an ultrasound and saw the yolk sac, no fetal pole. I'm not sure if they will repeat on Friday (6 weeks) or the next week. They think I'm closer to 5 weeks 5 days than 6 weeks 1 day. Told me to take it easy at home, repeat blood quant on Thursday, see them on Friday and took today off from work. I was told to basically be on bed rest at home, and I didn't listen that well. Checked my mail at the post office and went to the grocery store. Otherwise stayed home on the couch and when I walk I get small cramps and light light spotting. But I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Boobs still hurt a little, but not as much as they did. I am nauseous when I first wake up or when I don't eat in four hours.



Do you have any of your HCG level #'s? I am sure it will all be perfectly fine. I do understand your nervousness though. I have had 8 losses and it is so hard for me to be excited too. Just relax as much as possible, get into a good book or troll this site. I will keep you in my prayers but I am sure that little peanut will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

I've done the 'same journey twice' thing with 2 years 17 days between my boys and it was strange, but now it feels odd entering early pregnancy at the point I have previously been nearing my due date! 

Was visiting a friend today and had two cups of camomile tea - the combination of it's sedative effect on my already-tired body nearly made me pass out. I've since found out you aren't really supposed to drink it during pregnancy either, but I will definitely be getting some afterwards - it was very relaxing!


----------



## EmyDra

techheather said:


> Had my US today, i have a sac. fetal pole not sure.. she was not convinced that it was a fetal pole or not.. printed a picture.. im convinced it is... i just hope she saved that one for radiologist to look at.. not sure if they can decipher if it is at this time. i think it is.. either 4w5days or 5w2d.. thats where i stand.... what do you think

Awesome pic  looks good to me


----------



## KylasBaby

So this nausea is getting old lol. I'm nauseous all day. It gets worse when I start getting hungry so I try to eat, but how am I supposed to say when I'm so nauseous? Catch-22. 

Also a lot of what I can only describe as stretching feeling in my uterus? On the left side where I'm pretty sure the little one has nestled itself.


----------



## Nursenikki112

techheather said:


> Had my US today, i have a sac. fetal pole not sure.. she was not convinced that it was a fetal pole or not.. printed a picture.. im convinced it is... i just hope she saved that one for radiologist to look at.. not sure if they can decipher if it is at this time. i think it is.. either 4w5days or 5w2d.. thats where i stand.... what do you think

Yep, looks fetalpole-esque to me. :)
The yolk sac is a distinct little circle but I see what looks like a hump which would suggest to me that the part on the left is the yolk sac and the other (on the right) is the fetal pole. It is just a tiny little guy. Yay! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Nursenikki112

KylasBaby said:


> So this nausea is getting old lol. I'm nauseous all day. It gets worse when I start getting hungry so I try to eat, but how am I supposed to say when I'm so nauseous? Catch-22.
> 
> Also a lot of what I can only describe as stretching feeling in my uterus? On the left side where I'm pretty sure the little one has nestled itself.

I have a weird stretchyish feeling. Maybe a full feeling in my uterus. I totally get it. I also get nauseated if I don't eat. Keep lots of snacks around and lemons (Cutting them up and smelling them in a bag) has helped me.


----------



## MrsHudson

I keep getting a sharp pain on my left side just under my ovary. I assume that's baby making its way down into the uterus. Either way it weirs me out.

I only get nauseous after I eat. I'm starving I gulp food down and then bam! I feel like I'm going to hurl the next couple of hours.


----------



## Kdear95

Okay, I'm starting to get some stronger symptoms.
I had dry heaves this morning, and my boobs hurt enough to make sleeping uncomfortable. I'm still a little concerned, as I woke up with painful cramps that lasted until I got up and peed.. I also have a really sour/achey feeling stomach. It hurts in my lower back, but not like cramps. I'm hoping this is normal. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. Is it okay to still get cramps at almost 6 weeks? 
Ugh. What is normal anymore? I feel like my body is some foreign thing to me now. I don't understand it or anything going on. I'm sorry for complaining, I just can't seem to relax and enjoy being pregnant still. Maybe it'll change after I see the little bean.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mumanddad said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Hoping I can join you here as well! My name is Emily and my DH and I are already parents to a beautiful little girl named Isla. We have been NTNP for some time now and were thrilled when I got a BFP on Monday evening. I took a digital last night to confirm; we are both very excited :happydance:
> 
> I am due on August 19, two days before my daughter's 2nd birthday :wacko: It is so weird to be going through this all again following the same timeline. Isla was born on her due date, we'll have to see if this baby is the same.
> 
> I haven't read back through the thread yet but am looking forward to chatting with all you ladies.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this with you again Celtic :hugs:
> 
> Huge congrats again :hugs: I feel the same so weird to be on the same journey again LOL hope we both have another happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> I have a really bad feeling my test results aren't good :( I called the Dr's and they refuse to give me them over the phone! It's Lucky I have an appointment tomorrow because other wise I would have to wait till Monday :(Click to expand...
> 
> Will the doctor ring you back today! I would be freaking out if they refused me the results good luck tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Nope apparently they are too busy to do phone calls all week, just lucky I had a Dr's appointment booked for tomorrow anyway xxClick to expand...

So glad you have that!! good luck tomorrow 



techheather said:


> Had my US today, i have a sac. fetal pole not sure.. she was not convinced that it was a fetal pole or not.. printed a picture.. im convinced it is... i just hope she saved that one for radiologist to look at.. not sure if they can decipher if it is at this time. i think it is.. either 4w5days or 5w2d.. thats where i stand.... what do you think

I am not an expert but I think I can see fetal pole looking good to me anyway :flower:



EmyDra said:


> I've done the 'same journey twice' thing with 2 years 17 days between my boys and it was strange, but now it feels odd entering early pregnancy at the point I have previously been nearing my due date!
> 
> Was visiting a friend today and had two cups of camomile tea - the combination of it's sedative effect on my already-tired body nearly made me pass out. I've since found out you aren't really supposed to drink it during pregnancy either, but I will definitely be getting some afterwards - it was very relaxing!

Plus in all cases we are pregnant over christmas :haha: just at the early end of things!! hmm which is worse though :flower: just hoping this time I do not suffer with swelling like last time 

Camomile is great and helps baby as well after delivery! 


I am beyond tired and sooo hungry! and OMG after I fed my little guy today my nipples hurt so bad! was fine when I fed him, so I tried an old trick cotton wool in my bra worked a treat :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

Anyone else really oily? My hair last night looked like I hadn't showered in two days and my face is so shiny from oil. It's gross.


----------



## sunshine2014

While camomile is delious and super relaxing, I've read a few places to avoid it while pregnant. I forget the reason, but I'll ask DH again tonight when he gets home.

Looks like a great scan to me. Congrats!!

I had my Dr. appointment today, my stomach was in knots waiting for her to come back to the room to confirm the urine sample I'd given. I'd drank a lot of water this morning, and so it was super diluted. Needless to say it was positive!! She was so happy for me!!! Booked my US, got a few prescriptions, and go in for blood work tomorrow morning. I told her that I have NO symptoms and am a little worried, but she said that's no big deal at all, even the no sore boobs. She said I'm probably having a boy because there are no symtoms. Dang! haha...I'm pretty sure I'm destined for a boy. Between my gut, the chineses calendar and now my Dr... lol

Where's my baby girl? hopefully brewing in there right now! ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsHudson said:


> Anyone else really oily? My hair last night looked like I hadn't showered in two days and my face is so shiny from oil. It's gross.

I am! I feel really gross all that time even if I've just showered. And my skin is breaking out because of it. Like a lot! I look like a teenager again.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yep early pregnancy is full of weird and wonderful symptoms; uterus pulling, cramps, nausea, food aversions, boob pain. :haha:

I felt incredibly nauseous with Isla for the first ten weeks and then it went away. Second tri I felt amazing.

I'm with you Celtic re swelling. I'm going to drink a ton of water and avoid salt with this pregnancy; I was SO swollen last time. I think it took like 6 weeks post-partum for all the swelling in my hands and feet to go away.


----------



## greats

MrsHudson said:


> I keep getting a sharp pain on my left side just under my ovary. I assume that's baby making its way down into the uterus. Either way it weirs me out.
> 
> I only get nauseous after I eat. I'm starving I gulp food down and then bam! I feel like I'm going to hurl the next couple of hours.

Sounds like you might have an ovarian cyst. My u/s last night confirmed I have one on my left ovary and that's where my random pain twinges come from.


----------



## MrsHudson

KylasBaby said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else really oily? My hair last night looked like I hadn't showered in two days and my face is so shiny from oil. It's gross.
> 
> I am! I feel really gross all that time even if I've just showered. And my skin is breaking out because of it. Like a lot! I look like a teenager again.Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me. I have combination skin so I'm used to oil but not like this. Luckily. I'm pimple free still.... so far.

Greats I don't think so. I've had those before and it's not the same feeling and it's lower than the usual area. I mean it's definitely possible but it doesn't quite feel the same to me. I certainly hope not. Those are the worst.


----------



## EmyDra

I had swollen feet and ankles in the end of my first pregnancy but nothing in my second, probably another thing associated with GD?


----------



## wantingagirl

My :sick: food adversion is baby food blah 

I'm hungry all the time. I have mild sickness all day and night manageable but strong when my tummys empty or straight after I eat :dohh:

Back ache and cramp has upped a notch. 

I'm very worried with this pregnancy I have a docs appt Monday and going to ask them if I could get an early scan but I dont want an internal one


----------



## Missy.

MrsHudson said:


> Anyone else really oily? My hair last night looked like I hadn't showered in two days and my face is so shiny from oil. It's gross.

Oh definitely me. My skin is the worst! It's so oily at the moment. I'm so spotty, I feel gross. 

Feeling pretty good today apart from the dry mouth, that continues. I'm drinking so much water but it's not making any difference. Been having a few stretching pains on the left and right of my uterus but mostly on the left side. 

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Missy.

wantingagirl said:


> My :sick: food adversion is baby food blah
> 
> I'm hungry all the time. I have mild sickness all day and night manageable but strong when my tummys empty or straight after I eat :dohh:
> 
> Back ache and cramp has upped a notch.
> 
> I'm very worried with this pregnancy I have a docs appt Monday and going to ask them if I could get an early scan but I dont want an internal one

Try not to worry too much :hugs: I know it's hard not to x


----------



## greats

So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!

:)

I hope this is true. I'm so broken out I look ridiculous. I really want to hide away. And usually I'm really photogenic (not bragging or anything I just am) and recently I cannot take a good picture. She can steal my beauty all she wants :)


----------



## sunshine2014

wantingagirl - why are you feeling like that? :(


----------



## Missy.

greats said:


> So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!

I definitely believe this to be true. When I was pregnant with my daughter my skin broke out so bad the whole pregnancy, and my hair was constantly greasy. With my son I was the total opposite, my skin never looked better! I never had a single spot and felt great the whole pregnancy.

With this baby I definitely have a strong feeling it's a girl and low and behold my skin is all broken out and oily! x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks! 

Just due to my loss before I had my girls and also suffered a chemical in May (we weren't trying then but hurt all the same) I had a loss at 6 weeks and it hit me hard. I'm trying to remain positive I vowed I would enjoy every moment and I really want to just always have a niggly feeling 

Xx


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!

My eczema is so bad too, to the point I'm up all night extremely itchy :( have they given you anything to help with it? 

My creams have stopped working. I have also come out in a few spots


----------



## MrsHudson

Well if you ladies are correct then it sounds like I might be having a boy. Which bums me because I really want a little girl.

I'll take what I can get though.


----------



## mumanddad

We have reached page 100 ladies


----------



## jaspie

Missy. said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!
> 
> I definitely believe this to be true. When I was pregnant with my daughter my skin broke out so bad the whole pregnancy, and my hair was constantly greasy. With my son I was the total opposite, my skin never looked better! I never had a single spot and felt great the whole pregnancy.
> 
> With this baby I definitely have a strong feeling it's a girl and low and behold my skin is all broken out and oily! xClick to expand...

I'm really oily and spotty too and even before i broke out we both had a feeling it's a girl. I get the odd spot before af but never this many! I look rough atm! OH keeps telling me I look beautiful though which is lovely to hear when I feel far from my best :D


----------



## Missy.

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just due to my loss before I had my girls and also suffered a chemical in May (we weren't trying then but hurt all the same) I had a loss at 6 weeks and it hit me hard. I'm trying to remain positive I vowed I would enjoy every moment and I really want to just always have a niggly feeling
> 
> Xx

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses hun :hugs: Can totally understand why you worry x


----------



## jtink28

I don't think the old wives tales about girls and boys are true at all. I think it's so individual to your body. I broke out terribly and always looked haggard last pregnancy - I had a boy!


----------



## MrsHudson

jtink28 said:


> I don't think the old wives tales about girls and boys are true at all. I think it's so individual to your body. I broke out terribly and always looked haggard last pregnancy - I had a boy!

Sorry but that made me giggle. I mean ultimately it all has to do with genes and how your body decides to react during pregnancy.

If I base it off DH's family, we'll probably have a boy first. He's already talking about #2 so maybe that can be little sis.


----------



## greats

Yeah my hair is disgusting, too. It was never greasy with my dd, normally I have super dry, frizzy hair. I just washed it last night and it looks like I sprayed it with cooking spray instead of hairspray! Bleh! 

So how's everyone's Christmas shopping going? I'm half way done and finishing tomorrow night. Started working on our announcements to our families, too!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Yeah my hair is disgusting, too. It was never greasy with my dd, normally I have super dry, frizzy hair. I just washed it last night and it looks like I sprayed it with cooking spray instead of hairspray! Bleh!
> 
> So how's everyone's Christmas shopping going? I'm half way done and finishing tomorrow night. Started working on our announcements to our families, too!

I've been done for a while now. Just waiting for stuff to come in. Gotta make the blankets im making for my grandparents but need the fabric to come in first.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

mumanddad said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!
> 
> My eczema is so bad too, to the point I'm up all night extremely itchy :( have they given you anything to help with it?
> 
> My creams have stopped working. I have also come out in a few spotsClick to expand...

Coconut oil!! I have used tons of creams on my eczema over the years and that's the only thing that has made any difference. My eczema is actually really good right now which is weird because it's usually bad in the winter. The coconut oil makes all the difference.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my hair is disgusting, too. It was never greasy with my dd, normally I have super dry, frizzy hair. I just washed it last night and it looks like I sprayed it with cooking spray instead of hairspray! Bleh!
> 
> So how's everyone's Christmas shopping going? I'm half way done and finishing tomorrow night. Started working on our announcements to our families, too!
> 
> I've been done for a while now. Just waiting for stuff to come in. Gotta make the blankets im making for my grandparents but need the fabric to come in first.Click to expand...

Fabric!? Are you a quilter too?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Yep early pregnancy is full of weird and wonderful symptoms; uterus pulling, cramps, nausea, food aversions, boob pain. :haha:
> 
> I felt incredibly nauseous with Isla for the first ten weeks and then it went away. Second tri I felt amazing.
> 
> I'm with you Celtic re swelling. I'm going to drink a ton of water and avoid salt with this pregnancy; I was SO swollen last time. I think it took like 6 weeks post-partum for all the swelling in my hands and feet to go away.

Same here took ages for the swelling to go hope its not the same this time 



EmyDra said:


> I had swollen feet and ankles in the end of my first pregnancy but nothing in my second, probably another thing associated with GD?

Not sure might be lol I never had any swelling on any om others just my last baby my feet and legs were huge


----------



## sunshine2014

Wantingagirl I'm nervous too - I was almost sick today at my dr appointment. Just kept thinking she was going to tell me I wasn't pregnant anymore. 

I don't like being like this. I'm isually always so positive. My last pregnancy I was oblivious to the reality of miscarriages. I felt so unprepared when I was told if lost the baby. I didn't have a care in the world before then. So it hit me like a brick wall. This time I find That optimism or hopefulness is being taken from me. Does that make sense? 

I'm still hopeful and excited, but very very guarded this time. Still ending every sentence with "if it lasts"... Awful I know :(


----------



## sunshine2014

As for Christmas shopping, I'm also waiting for things to come in. I went sopping fr baby clothes today, but I always do that. 

Just need to get hubby's gift x


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my hair is disgusting, too. It was never greasy with my dd, normally I have super dry, frizzy hair. I just washed it last night and it looks like I sprayed it with cooking spray instead of hairspray! Bleh!
> 
> So how's everyone's Christmas shopping going? I'm half way done and finishing tomorrow night. Started working on our announcements to our families, too!
> 
> I've been done for a while now. Just waiting for stuff to come in. Gotta make the blankets im making for my grandparents but need the fabric to come in first.Click to expand...
> 
> Fabric!? Are you a quilter too?Click to expand...

No just those fleece no sew blankets. I'm so good at them! Even though they take like 6 hours a pop and my back kills after.



sunshine2014 said:


> Wantingagirl I'm nervous too - I was almost sick today at my dr appointment. Just kept thinking she was going to tell me I wasn't pregnant anymore.
> 
> I don't like being like this. I'm isually always so positive. My last pregnancy I was oblivious to the reality of miscarriages. I felt so unprepared when I was told if lost the baby. I didn't have a care in the world before then. So it hit me like a brick wall. This time I find That optimism or hopefulness is being taken from me. Does that make sense?
> 
> I'm still hopeful and excited, but very very guarded this time. Still ending every sentence with "if it lasts"... Awful I know :(

I completely understand. I feel the exact same! Like the innocence of pregnany has been lost if that makes sense? I'm finding it hard to be really excited or relaxed. I'm petrified every second of the day.


----------



## greats

Is the fabric expensive for the no sew blankets? I've always wanted to do one. My SIL finds out the week of Xmas if she is having a girl or boy so I want to make one!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It's not too expensive at joAnn with a coupon ;) that's where I get mine.


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Is the fabric expensive for the no sew blankets? I've always wanted to do one. My SIL finds out the week of Xmas if she is having a girl or boy so I want to make one!

Depends where you get it fron. Do NOT use joanns! It has been such a pain trying to get fabric from them. They've cancelled three of my ordered a the past two weeks because they don't have the fabric in stock despite me being allowed to order it! Has made me so angry now my grandmothers blanket is going to suck because they didn't have any of her fabric choices. Well they did then they later cancelled the fabrics in my order saying they didn't have them. If recommend Hancock or fabrics.com. Fabrics is having a sale on fleece right now :)

I make them BIG though. Like 6-7 feet. Because I hate blankets that don't cover my feet lol.


----------



## Nursenikki112

Im feeling so emotional today. It's draining and I realize I am completely irrational at times but I can't do anything about it. I'm also weaning myself off a very low dose of effexor that I started taking 2 years ago due to situational stress and was never able to come off of it. It's amongst the worst medications int terms of side effects to come off. I'm sure that isn't helping. I really don't need it and haven't needed it, it's just been so hard to come off. I'm just babbling now... Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## sunshine2014

Nursenikki112 said:


> Im feeling so emotional today. It's draining and I realize I am completely irrational at times but I can't do anything about it. I'm also weaning myself off a very low dose of effexor that I started taking 2 years ago due to situational stress and was never able to come off of it. It's amongst the worst medications int terms of side effects to come off. I'm sure that isn't helping. I really don't need it and haven't needed it, it's just been so hard to come off. I'm just babbling now... Hope everyone has a great evening.



Sorry you're feeling like that. It's a stressful time and I'm sure that's not helping. I hope it turns around for you soon :) is your Oh supportive?


----------



## greats

Nursenikki112 said:


> Im feeling so emotional today. It's draining and I realize I am completely irrational at times but I can't do anything about it. I'm also weaning myself off a very low dose of effexor that I started taking 2 years ago due to situational stress and was never able to come off of it. It's amongst the worst medications int terms of side effects to come off. I'm sure that isn't helping. I really don't need it and haven't needed it, it's just been so hard to come off. I'm just babbling now... Hope everyone has a great evening.

Awww hang in there mama! I've been switching between being a total bitch today to crying bc all the kids I watch were super adorable today and holding hands. I feel like a basket case! On top of having anxiety, yeah it is not fun.


----------



## sunshine2014

And I'm nauseous. But I think it's from what I ate today :( and nerves. Tomorrow I'm back to yoga and green eating lol. Gotta get rid of the Brie (cooked) I indulged in. 

Soooooo worth it though. 

Still can't believe the dr said I was having a boy. Frig lol.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Removed by admin!


----------



## KylasBaby

Can others not in the group see the members? That would be my concern. No one know right now and I don't want anyone to for many more weeks. Is it a hidden group?


----------



## Nursenikki112

KylasBaby said:


> Can others not in the group see the members? That would be my concern. No one know right now and I don't want anyone to for many more weeks. Is it a hidden group?

No way!!! I haven't told a soul and my entire circle of peeps are on FB. Does not notify anyone, post on anyone's timeline of yours that you are a part of the group. Trust me.... I did extensive research and tested to be sure. I can't risk anyone knowing right now due to my career.


----------



## KylasBaby

Well now I can see that you are in the group....if anyone were to find it and look at it they could see the member list just as I am. Because I'm not in the group and can see the member list....


----------



## Nursenikki112

Removed by Admin!


----------



## Nursenikki112

Removed by Admin!


----------



## jacksonl8805

It now says "This content is currently unavailable" :(


----------



## Nursenikki112

jacksonl8805 said:


> It now says "This content is currently unavailable" :(

I was afraid of that... Here are the options...


I am going to make it "closed" again so people can join. Unless someone typed in "August 2015 babies" and saw you on the list, they wouldn't know you were there. I was on a TTC group for years that no one knew about and it was closed.


----------



## Nursenikki112

Nursenikki112 said:


> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> It now says "This content is currently unavailable" :(
> 
> I was afraid of that... Here are the options...
> View attachment 828621
> 
> 
> I am going to make it "closed" again so people can join. Unless someone typed in "August 2015 babies" and saw you on the list, they wouldn't know you were there. I was on a TTC group for years that no one knew about and it was closed.Click to expand...

Another option would be that you can add me as a friend and I can add you as a member that way. What would you ladies like me to do? Either way, I assure your privacy.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm going to set an alarm and join the group super early just incase it posts a notification lol I'd love to join but I'm paranoid :)


----------



## DSemcho

Nursenikki112 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Went to my appointment yesterday and the doc didn't schedule my appt and forgot about me. So I saw someone else. They did a CBC (blood panel) and a quant blood test. And I got an ultrasound and saw the yolk sac, no fetal pole. I'm not sure if they will repeat on Friday (6 weeks) or the next week. They think I'm closer to 5 weeks 5 days than 6 weeks 1 day. Told me to take it easy at home, repeat blood quant on Thursday, see them on Friday and took today off from work. I was told to basically be on bed rest at home, and I didn't listen that well. Checked my mail at the post office and went to the grocery store. Otherwise stayed home on the couch and when I walk I get small cramps and light light spotting. But I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Boobs still hurt a little, but not as much as they did. I am nauseous when I first wake up or when I don't eat in four hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any of your HCG level #'s? I am sure it will all be perfectly fine. I do understand your nervousness though. I have had 8 losses and it is so hard for me to be excited too. Just relax as much as possible, get into a good book or troll this site. I will keep you in my prayers but I am sure that little peanut will be just fine. :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't have any numbers yet because this is the first Quant they have done. My doctors nurse has refused to do any for me and I took me spotting for them to do any. I should find out today or tomorrow. And I am getting my second quant today done.



greats said:


> So I'm definitely convinced I'm having a girl again... My skin is sooo broken out and my eczema has flared up so bad it's bleeding! Same thing happened with my dd, they say girls take away your beauty... This sucks!

Then I guess if mine sticks I'm having a boy. I am glowing lol.




wantingagirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just due to my loss before I had my girls and also suffered a chemical in May (we weren't trying then but hurt all the same) I had a loss at 6 weeks and it hit me hard. I'm trying to remain positive I vowed I would enjoy every moment and I really want to just always have a niggly feeling
> 
> Xx

Same way here. I try to enjoy it as much as possible!

[edited]

Nothing new for me. Cramping and spotting stops when I lay down or sit down.


----------



## Nursenikki112

.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm going to set an alarm and join the group super early just incase it posts a notification lol I'd love to join but I'm paranoid :)


Me too!!! Trust me! I would never EVER do this if I thought it would give "it" away. 
I will change the settings back to "secret" and then you all can add me (or other members as they join) as a friend and then we can add members from there.


----------



## Nursenikki112

Ok, it's super private now. Must add me as a friend and then I can add you as a member from there. Once other people join, they will be able to add members too. I will need some admins once the group is up and running. It will be much easier for me to pop in and out through out the day on FB. This site will still very much be in my life but requires a little more patience out of me

https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess &#55357;&#56392;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## jacksonl8805

How do we find you on facebook? :)


----------



## Nursenikki112

jacksonl8805 said:


> How do we find you on facebook? :)

Sorry, that would be helpful... Wouldn't it... Sheshhh... My brain is all over the place tonight 

https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess

I'll change the link in the other post


----------



## techheather

So I think I found you on fb. But I can friend you. No request option. Send a message? And mention this?


----------



## techheather

That's what I did. Look for a message.


----------



## Nursenikki112

techheather said:


> That's what I did. Look for a message.


Sorry, forgot I had that setting. Just fixed it. :)


----------



## Nursenikki112

techheather said:


> That's what I did. Look for a message.

I didn't see a message from you. :/ 
Can you try again??

My picture is of my toes with the ocean in the background.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nursenikki112 said:


> Now hidden! The only reason my husband is listed as a member is because I had to add someone to start the group... And we'll, he was my only option. I'll delete him as soon as someone else joins.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/616722728439556/
> 
> It will be great gals.... Come on down. I'll still use this site but a secondary site would be great too.

sent you a friend request so you can add me :flower: you know me by Niamh


----------



## EmyDra

Wow..a week since we found out already! My tummy is really sore today, wind/poo pain like there's a hedgehog or something spiked in there. Will probably be the result of my intestines moving about.


----------



## mumanddad

Nursenikki112 said:


> Ok, it's super private now. Must add me as a friend and then I can add you as a member from there. Once other people join, they will be able to add members too. I will need some admins once the group is up and running. It will be much easier for me to pop in and out through out the day on FB. This site will still very much be in my life but requires a little more patience out of me
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

I have added you I'm Hayleigh Taylor x


----------



## Nursenikki112

EmyDra said:


> Wow..a week since we found out already! My tummy is really sore today, wind/poo pain like there's a hedgehog or something spiked in there. Will probably be the result of my intestines moving about.

Are you constipated?


----------



## DSemcho

Holy smokes. My hcg has never gotten above 390. They gave me my results from Tuesday.....6,493.... As long as tomorrow (today's blood draw) is at least 12,000 - 13,000 then we are good.


----------



## EmyDra

Nursenikki112 said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> Wow..a week since we found out already! My tummy is really sore today, wind/poo pain like there's a hedgehog or something spiked in there. Will probably be the result of my intestines moving about.
> 
> Are you constipated?Click to expand...

No :-( been going everyday. It's still ongoing hours later despite a lot of very violent farts (sexy).


----------



## EmyDra

DSemcho said:


> Holy smokes. My hcg has never gotten above 390. They gave me my results from Tuesday.....6,493.... As long as tomorrow (today's blood draw) is at least 12,000 - 13,000 then we are good.

Well that sounds fantastic news!!


----------



## Missy.

DSemcho said:


> Holy smokes. My hcg has never gotten above 390. They gave me my results from Tuesday.....6,493.... As long as tomorrow (today's blood draw) is at least 12,000 - 13,000 then we are good.

That's brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

As of tomorrow I will know if it's great. I'm hoping for at least an almost double


----------



## KylasBaby

Friend requested. 

I'm sooo sleepy. No matter what time I go to bed I'm up at 5:45 and start crashing around 12:10. Which isn't good seeing as I go get one of the boys I watch at 12:40. Not working out so well. But I can nap from after I drop them off till then but of course in not tired until exactly 12:10. Go figure. Lower abdomen is really sore. Just the baby letting me know it's in there lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I just sent you a friend request too, Emily Edwards.

Thanks so much for setting up the group :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> Holy smokes. My hcg has never gotten above 390. They gave me my results from Tuesday.....6,493.... As long as tomorrow (today's blood draw) is at least 12,000 - 13,000 then we are good.

Congrats, that's awesome news!


----------



## mummy3ds

sunshine2014 said:


> Wantingagirl I'm nervous too - I was almost sick today at my dr appointment. Just kept thinking she was going to tell me I wasn't pregnant anymore.
> 
> I don't like being like this. I'm isually always so positive. My last pregnancy I was oblivious to the reality of miscarriages. I felt so unprepared when I was told if lost the baby. I didn't have a care in the world before then. So it hit me like a brick wall. This time I find That optimism or hopefulness is being taken from me. Does that make sense?
> 
> I'm still hopeful and excited, but very very guarded this time. Still ending every sentence with "if it lasts"... Awful I know :(

Im Catching up with posts so there maybe a few replies from me
I had a mmc in Sept and after 4 successful pregnancies the thought of a mc never even entered my head. This time I am super nervous and have only told my best friend and my mum.
I am hiding the nausea from everyone although I am finding that really hard as it is pretty much constant, up until today whilst I was eating I was fine but today whilst Im eating I feel sick too :(
I am trying to look at it postively as I wasnt sick with my angel but I just want a scan to see the hb but that wont be until Im 12 weeks unless I pay for a private scan xxx


----------



## jacksonl8805

Nursenikki112 said:


> Thank you ladies for joining so far. If you haven't done so already, please come in and try it out.
> 
> This group is "hidden" so your friends on FB will not know you joined, see your posts or receive notifications of any kind.
> 
> 
> To join please add me as a friend and then I will add you into group. I would post the link to the group here but because I have it "hidden" you wouldn't be able to see anything. Hope you will join
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess
> 
> ~Alesia

I added you also. Lakin :)


----------



## Ahughes

I'm 5 weeks + 1 day! Due date is August 12th, according to the date of my last menstrual cycle. My boobs have been getting more sore everyday and they are getting huge! I've had cramping on and off but thankfully the back pain has subsided. Have not really had much nausea at all, but I had some before I found out I was pregnant and then it went away. Praying it doesn't come back! My first appointment with my doctor is January 5th! So far away lol. We're trying to hold off on telling family until after our first visit, but it is getting harder and especially with the holidays coming up! H&H 9 months to all you ladies! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine2014

Just went for my blood work, guess we'll keep our fingers crossed I get good news next week. The girl that takes my blood is AMAZING. I swear if I ever move, I'm going to drive back just to go to her. I don't feel the needle ever! 

I woke up feeling a tad bit nauseous. Nothing to be alarmed or excited about haha, but just there, and slightly comforting. But it could just be nerves again. I'm going to yoga soon and I really should eat something first, but I'm not hungry... :S

Still no sore boobs, and I STILL Can't believe the Dr. called a boy haha. DH had a good laugh over that one. I also have been waking up at 5:45 Kylasgirl... I normally wake up at 6:30, so this 5:45 isn't working for me...


----------



## Wifey1013

Nursenikki112 said:


> Thank you ladies for joining so far. If you haven't done so already, please come in and try it out.
> 
> This group is "hidden" so your friends on FB will not know you joined, see your posts or receive notifications of any kind.
> 
> 
> To join please add me as a friend and then I will add you into group. I would post the link to the group here but because I have it "hidden" you wouldn't be able to see anything. Hope you will join
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess
> 
> ~Alesia

Just added you :flower:


----------



## jacksonl8805

4 hours until scan time...hoping they fly by and I can keep my nerves under control! :wacko:


----------



## jtink28

Added you as well!


----------



## KylasBaby

jacksonl8805 said:


> 4 hours until scan time...hoping they fly by and I can keep my nerves under control! :wacko:

Fx!


----------



## sunshine2014

jacksonl8805 said:


> 4 hours until scan time...hoping they fly by and I can keep my nerves under control! :wacko:


Ahhhh! so exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Just added you as well.


----------



## greats

Nursenikki112 said:


> jacksonl8805 said:
> 
> 
> How do we find you on facebook? :)
> 
> Sorry, that would be helpful... Wouldn't it... Sheshhh... My brain is all over the place tonight
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess
> 
> I'll change the link in the other postClick to expand...

Sent a request! My initials are EG :thumbup:


----------



## greats

This nausea is something else. Omg nothing is appealing to me! I went grocery shopping and bought the whole store in the hopes that something would look good later. Ugh it all looks gross! Bleh. :sick: Come on week 14-15... That's when it ended withy my dd. I hate first tri!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

DSemcho said:


> Holy smokes. My hcg has never gotten above 390. They gave me my results from Tuesday.....6,493.... As long as tomorrow (today's blood draw) is at least 12,000 - 13,000 then we are good.

That is epic FX for a nice number tomorrow as well :happydance::happydance:

I am only home and I am freezing and wet and hungry and I have been feeling a little sick today :thumbup:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

greats said:


> This nausea is something else. Omg nothing is appealing to me! I went grocery shopping and bought the whole store in the hopes that something would look good later. Ugh it all looks gross! Bleh. :sick: Come on week 14-15... That's when it ended withy my dd. I hate first tri!!!

I am exactly the same way lately. It's hard to eat when nothing sounds good.


----------



## techheather

Requested. Heather s


----------



## DSemcho

I should be 6w tomorrow, so we will see if I get another u/s. Depending on my hcg level, and how work goes tomorrow, me and DH are discussing me taking medical leave for a week or two (w/o pay). He fusses at me when I try to do anything but get a drink or go pee lol. 

He even made me dinner, dumpling soup and some hake fillet on the side. Couldn't eat it, it made me nauseous, but he's so sweet.


----------



## Wifey1013

If you're trying to get into the FB group you can add Kylasbaby, myself, or Nursenikki112 as a FB friend

Here is the link to me :flower:

https://www.facebook.com/kelly.freire.100


----------



## jaspie

Wifey1013 said:


> If you're trying to get into the FB group you can add Kylasbaby, myself, or Nursenikki112 as a FB friend
> 
> Here is the link to me :flower:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kelly.freire.100


Hey! I just requested :) I'm RG :)


----------



## ashxd

Hello OP and everyone in group! 

I made another little picture for the group because I'm pregnant and bored! I love the other one too (so no offense meant) I just like creating things. I wanted to offer it out for people as well... Idk if this is bad forum etiquette so let me know if I'm outta line! 

DM me if you want it! :)


----------



## mummytobe_93

Hi im amy, due with my second baby. Third pregnancy one ended in MC. 

I think I'm due on august 3rd but not entirely sure! 

Having horrendous exhaustion and sickness! Xx


----------



## MrsG09

Nursenikki112 said:


> Thank you ladies for joining so far. If you haven't done so already, please come in and try it out.
> 
> This group is "hidden" so your friends on FB will not know you joined, see your posts or receive notifications of any kind.
> 
> 
> To join please add me as a friend and then I will add you into group. I would post the link to the group here but because I have it "hidden" you wouldn't be able to see anything. Hope you will join
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccess
> 
> 
> ~Alesia


Sent you a friend request, initials AG. Profile pic of DH & I, cover pic is scenic surrounded bridge. Thanks for thinking of this, I agree, it's sometimes hard to keep up in here and I feel bad not responding to everyone. 

As for other things discussed in my attempt to catch up...I do not feel all oily but holy buckets nausea!! I was not expecting it so badly so early. Hardly anything tastes or even sounds good to me, and I have emptied my stomach a couple of times, too. :nope: My sea bands did finally come in the mail yesterday and so far, I think they're a success! I ate breakfast and brushed my teeth this morning without feeling awful! 

Last night, for quite a while, the only thing that sounded good to me was cooked carrots! DH tried suggesting the bag of frozen mix of carrots/cauliflower/broccoli in the freezer. Nope. Sounded nasty to me! He so kindly went to buy only carrots! :rofl: Before he left, I browsed the grocery ads and decided sauerkraut and guacamole also sounded excellent! So he got those, too. But...I ate! And ate pretty well, and kept it down! So I'm relieved he was willing to do so. Granted, don't think that would be the case if it was the middle of the night lol! :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

ashxd said:


> Hello OP and everyone in group!
> 
> I made another little picture for the group because I'm pregnant and bored! I love the other one too (so no offense meant) I just like creating things. I wanted to offer it out for people as well... Idk if this is bad forum etiquette so let me know if I'm outta line!
> 
> DM me if you want it! :)

Very cute!

I've been trying to make one that's just like a firefly or a jar of them in one corner and then just the words 2015 August Fireflies. Like other groups have them. Just a pic then the name of the group. So if you want to attempt that.... :)



mummytobe_93 said:


> Hi im amy, due with my second baby. Third pregnancy one ended in MC.
> 
> I think I'm due on august 3rd but not entirely sure!
> 
> Having horrendous exhaustion and sickness! Xx

Congrats will add you to the front. 

So for anyone who wants to join the FB group you can add me and I'll add you to the group. There's a couple of us you can friend and we can add you in. 
https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxox


----------



## ashxd

KylasBaby said:


> ashxd said:
> 
> 
> Hello OP and everyone in group!
> 
> I made another little picture for the group because I'm pregnant and bored! I love the other one too (so no offense meant) I just like creating things. I wanted to offer it out for people as well... Idk if this is bad forum etiquette so let me know if I'm outta line!
> 
> DM me if you want it! :)
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> I've been trying to make one that's just like a firefly or a jar of them in one corner and then just the words 2015 August Fireflies. Like other groups have them. Just a pic then the name of the group. So if you want to attempt that.... :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummytobe_93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im amy, due with my second baby. Third pregnancy one ended in MC.
> 
> I think I'm due on august 3rd but not entirely sure!
> 
> Having horrendous exhaustion and sickness! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats will add you to the front.
> 
> So for anyone who wants to join the FB group you can add me and I'll add you to the group. There's a couple of us you can friend and we can add you in.
> https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxoxClick to expand...


Kinda Like the may muffins one?!


----------



## KylasBaby

ashxd said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashxd said:
> 
> 
> Hello OP and everyone in group!
> 
> I made another little picture for the group because I'm pregnant and bored! I love the other one too (so no offense meant) I just like creating things. I wanted to offer it out for people as well... Idk if this is bad forum etiquette so let me know if I'm outta line!
> 
> DM me if you want it! :)
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> I've been trying to make one that's just like a firefly or a jar of them in one corner and then just the words 2015 August Fireflies. Like other groups have them. Just a pic then the name of the group. So if you want to attempt that.... :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummytobe_93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im amy, due with my second baby. Third pregnancy one ended in MC.
> 
> I think I'm due on august 3rd but not entirely sure!
> 
> Having horrendous exhaustion and sickness! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats will add you to the front.
> 
> So for anyone who wants to join the FB group you can add me and I'll add you to the group. There's a couple of us you can friend and we can add you in.
> https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxoxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda Like the may muffins one?!Click to expand...

Yes! I've seen them for a few groups. Doesn't have to be animated, but I like how they're simple. Just the little image and the name. If you want to give me the image code I can post it to the front page.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dam it I knew I should of stayed away from those stupid digital test things still getting 2 - 3 I am officially freaked out :nope: normally I have it well before now 

kinda worried now


----------



## ashxd

KylasBaby said:


> ashxd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashxd said:
> 
> 
> Hello OP and everyone in group!
> 
> I made another little picture for the group because I'm pregnant and bored! I love the other one too (so no offense meant) I just like creating things. I wanted to offer it out for people as well... Idk if this is bad forum etiquette so let me know if I'm outta line!
> 
> DM me if you want it! :)
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> I've been trying to make one that's just like a firefly or a jar of them in one corner and then just the words 2015 August Fireflies. Like other groups have them. Just a pic then the name of the group. So if you want to attempt that.... :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummytobe_93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im amy, due with my second baby. Third pregnancy one ended in MC.
> 
> I think I'm due on august 3rd but not entirely sure!
> 
> Having horrendous exhaustion and sickness! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats will add you to the front.
> 
> So for anyone who wants to join the FB group you can add me and I'll add you to the group. There's a couple of us you can friend and we can add you in.
> https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxoxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda Like the may muffins one?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I've seen them for a few groups. Doesn't have to be animated, but I like how they're simple. Just the little image and the name.Click to expand...

ON IT! :) I like simple too. That's kinda the reason I made the one I did. A little less going on. I'm just not a flashy person.


----------



## KylasBaby

CelticNiamh said:


> Dam it I knew I should of stayed away from those stupid digital test things still getting 2 - 3 I am officially freaked out :nope: normally I have it well before now
> 
> kinda worried now

That's why they say to stop after the first positive. Which I'm sure NOBODY listens to! How far along are you?



ashxd said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashxd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashxd said:
> 
> 
> Hello OP and everyone in group!
> 
> I made another little picture for the group because I'm pregnant and bored! I love the other one too (so no offense meant) I just like creating things. I wanted to offer it out for people as well... Idk if this is bad forum etiquette so let me know if I'm outta line!
> 
> DM me if you want it! :)
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> I've been trying to make one that's just like a firefly or a jar of them in one corner and then just the words 2015 August Fireflies. Like other groups have them. Just a pic then the name of the group. So if you want to attempt that.... :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummytobe_93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im amy, due with my second baby. Third pregnancy one ended in MC.
> 
> I think I'm due on august 3rd but not entirely sure!
> 
> Having horrendous exhaustion and sickness! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats will add you to the front.
> 
> So for anyone who wants to join the FB group you can add me and I'll add you to the group. There's a couple of us you can friend and we can add you in.
> https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxoxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda Like the may muffins one?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I've seen them for a few groups. Doesn't have to be animated, but I like how they're simple. Just the little image and the name.Click to expand...
> 
> ON IT! :) I like simple too. That's kinda the reason I made the one I did. A little less going on. I'm just not a flashy person.Click to expand...

Awesome thanks!


----------



## MrsBallard

Can I join in too? I am 5 weeks, due August 15. 

Been mildly nauseous for about two weeks now, some pretty good heartburn, and just really tired. 

First pregnancy - excited and super happy but terrified of something going wrong!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsBallard said:


> Can I join in too? I am 5 weeks, due August 15.
> 
> Been mildly nauseous for about two weeks now, some pretty good heartburn, and just really tired.
> 
> First pregnancy - excited and super happy but terrified of something going wrong!
> 
> Thanks ladies!

Willa add you to the front. Congrats!


----------



## LaurenH2B

Added on fb for the group ! 
Lauren H, pic is me and hubs haha so vague sorry! Xx


----------



## ashxd

New image in signature! Tell me what you think? Is it too big? Ill share the link when you approve! :)


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm sorry ladies but I'm far too tired to focus on catching up. I hope everyone is well today.

Yesterday I felt so good but as soon as I woke up today I knew it was not going to be good. DH kept me up until 11:00pm so he could trade his bog ole' Jeep for something more practical. He goes through cars like nobodies business and it's his thing so I don't get mad. It usually makes us good money so... But it made me really sad to see this Jeep go. It made what's happening so real and I started crying when he was moving his crap into the new car but I didn't let him see me. 

So I'm absolutely exhausted today. And really hungry. I can't focus on work at all so haven't done much. And I've cried three times today! I also keep getting this weird semi-dizzy feeling. It freaks me out. I'm going to bed when I get home. All I can really eat that satisfies me is cold cut sandwiches and I just read they can be bad for you as cold deli meats can harbor listeria.... Awesome.....

Oh and where is the link for the FB page? I spend far more time there lol.


----------



## Karb

Hi all, Today is the first day I haven't tested. I got a 3+ on clearblue a few days ago. I wish they made 4+, 5+ etc I think I'll miss the reassurance of the tests getting darker. So far only minimal nausea trying to enjoy it while it lasts. Any one else waking in the early hrs of the morning and not able to get back to sleep?


----------



## KylasBaby

ashxd said:


> New image in signature! Tell me what you think? Is it too big? Ill share the link when you approve! :)

I love it. Maybe just not as tall?



MrsHudson said:


> I'm sorry ladies but I'm far too tired to focus on catching up. I hope everyone is well today.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so good but as soon as I woke up today I knew it was not going to be good. DH kept me up until 11:00pm so he could trade his bog ole' Jeep for something more practical. He goes through cars like nobodies business and it's his thing so I don't get mad. It usually makes us good money so... But it made me really sad to see this Jeep go. It made what's happening so real and I started crying when he was moving his crap into the new car but I didn't let him see me.
> 
> So I'm absolutely exhausted today. And really hungry. I can't focus on work at all so haven't done much. And I've cried three times today! I also keep getting this weird semi-dizzy feeling. It freaks me out. I'm going to bed when I get home. All I can really eat that satisfies me is cold cut sandwiches and I just read they can be bad for you as cold deli meats can harbor listeria.... Awesome.....
> 
> Oh and where is the link for the FB page? I spend far more time there lol.

You have to friend one is if admins. I posted the link to my fb on the previous page. It's a secret group so we have to add you.


----------



## MrsHudson

Karb said:


> Hi all, Today is the first day I haven't tested. I got a 3+ on clearblue a few days ago. I wish they made 4+, 5+ etc I think I'll miss the reassurance of the tests getting darker. So far only minimal nausea trying to enjoy it while it lasts. Any one else waking in the early hrs of the morning and not able to get back to sleep?

Yup. That's part of my exhaustion. Waking up is usually from me having some bizarre, vivid dream. Last night it was a dream about me trying to save a dog being abused.


----------



## Wifey1013

ashxd said:


> New image in signature! Tell me what you think? Is it too big? Ill share the link when you approve! :)

Looks great! Fireflies is spelled wrong though...no Y just IE :flower:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hi gals. I feel out of the loop. I have not been here in two days! I have to go read and catch up!

So I got a call from my doctor's office last night. My PAP test came back with something irregular. My doctor thinks I may have an underlying infection and next Monday I have to go in for a culture. I don't know what this means for my pregnancy.

In addition, he put me on Zofran for my nausea. I have been almost unable to eat anything until taking it. It doesn't take away the nausea completely, but it's an improvement. I was having the spins before this medicine. Like a bad night of drinking, but alllllll daaaaaay. Terrible. The bad thing is I think it made my constipation worse. 

My depression also seems to be worse. I am still taking my meds, but I feel really down lately. Not seeing anything but the yolk sack on my scan made it feel worse. Maybe on the 22nd we will get another scan with better results?

How are you all feeling?


----------



## sunshine2014

Did we determine that the group 
Is definitely hidden? 

Also am hesitant to join something until I'm in second trimester, but it would be a lot easier than this. I'm kind of Facebook paranoid though. Can we all see each other's stuff/friend lists when we're in the same group? Not that I don't trust you ladies haha. JUST had some weird stuff happen on the creepy book. 

Lemme know!


----------



## ace28

Omgosh hi everyone! I cannot even begin to keep up with this group, especially since I'm on my phone and not a computer. WOWZA! Lots of August babies .. Did everyone just get bored and have nothing better to do in November? :haha:

AFM we had our first prenatal appointment today!!! And as you may recall, I had said we were going to tell the OB we were unsure of our dates so that we could get an early scan (otherwise they wouldn't do one until twenty weeks!!!!)... Well, it worked! We are booked in for a scan next Wednesday when we will be seven weeks (although they don't know that lol):thumbup::haha::happydance: I can't wait to see baby! 6 more days!!!

_[edited]_

As for other things discussed in my attempt to catch up...I do not feel all oily but holy buckets nausea!! I was not expecting it so badly so early. Hardly anything tastes or even sounds good to me, and I have emptied my stomach a couple of times, too. :nope: My sea bands did finally come in the mail yesterday and so far, I think they're a success! I ate breakfast and brushed my teeth this morning without feeling awful! 

Last night, for quite a while, the only thing that sounded good to me was cooked carrots! DH tried suggesting the bag of frozen mix of carrots/cauliflower/broccoli in the freezer. Nope. Sounded nasty to me! He so kindly went to buy only carrots! :rofl: Before he left, I browsed the grocery ads and decided sauerkraut and guacamole also sounded excellent! So he got those, too. But...I ate! And are pretty well, and kept it down! So I'm relieved he was willing to do so. Granted, don't think that would be the case if it was the middle of the night lol! :haha:[/QUOTE]

I requested you... And sent you a message. My initials are AGE.



CelticNiamh said:


> Dam it I knew I should of stayed away from those stupid digital test things still getting 2 - 3 I am officially freaked out :nope: normally I have it well before now
> 
> kinda worried now

Hugs! Try not to worry. Have you had bloodwork yet? How many weeks are you?



ashxd said:


> New image in signature! Tell me what you think? Is it too big? Ill share the link when you approve! :)

Can I be honest? I really really like it... Except that the correct spelling of fireflies is with an "-ies." I write and stuff on the side so I notice those kinds of things, sorry! If you change it I'll use it. Hope you're not offended! :flower:


----------



## MrsHudson

kyalsbaby I'm so out of it I just now saw your reply lol. I just added you on FB. I'm assuming my friends can't see this?


----------



## KylasBaby

Totally just deleted your guys feiwnd requests. I'm SO sorry! Please send again and I'll accept. Thought I was hitting accept. Guess not :(. Really sorry. Please forgive the pregnancy brain


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Requested again!


----------



## MrsHudson

Requested again!

Pregnancy brain forgiven. I totally understand lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Hi gals. I feel out of the loop. I have not been here in two days! I have to go read and catch up!
> 
> So I got a call from my doctor's office last night. My PAP test came back with something irregular. My doctor thinks I may have an underlying infection and next Monday I have to go in for a culture. I don't know what this means for my pregnancy.
> 
> In addition, he put me on Zofran for my nausea. I have been almost unable to eat anything until taking it. It doesn't take away the nausea completely, but it's an improvement. I was having the spins before this medicine. Like a bad night of drinking, but alllllll daaaaaay. Terrible. The bad thing is I think it made my constipation worse.
> 
> My depression also seems to be worse. I am still taking my meds, but I feel really down lately. Not seeing anything but the yolk sack on my scan made it feel worse. Maybe on the 22nd we will get another scan with better results?
> 
> How are you all feeling?

Sorry your depression is bad. Mine has been too so I understand. I'm sure everything is okay with the baby :hugs:



sunshine2014 said:


> Did we determine that the group
> Is definitely hidden?
> 
> Also am hesitant to join something until I'm in second trimester, but it would be a lot easier than this. I'm kind of Facebook paranoid though. Can we all see each other's stuff/friend lists when we're in the same group? Not that I don't trust you ladies haha. JUST had some weird stuff happen on the creepy book.
> 
> Lemme know!

Definitely hidden. Hence why you have to feiend one of the admins to join and we will add you to it. We can see each others friend lists unless you have yours private. Just as any of your friends can see it. 



MrsHudson said:


> kyalsbaby I'm so out of it I just now saw your reply lol. I just added you on FB. I'm assuming my friends can't see this?

Nope they can't see it!


----------



## ashxd

Wooooowww. Pregnancy brain, you guys. I had FIREFLY and literally just didn't think to change it. Oh lordy, what am I gonna do later in this pregnancy? lol


----------



## KylasBaby

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Requested again!




MrsHudson said:


> Requested again!
> 
> Pregnancy brain forgiven. I totally understand lol.

Accepted you both! Really sorry.


----------



## KylasBaby

ashxd said:


> Wooooowww. Pregnancy brain, you guys. I had FIREFLY and literally just didn't think to change it. Oh lordy, what am I gonna do later in this pregnancy? lol

I totally didn't even notice. Whoops lol


----------



## ashxd

Alrighty. I made it smaller and fixed my spelling error :blush::oops:

https://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag313/ashxw1/smallaf_zpstjt2io2l.gif[/IMG]

Just add to the front.

I'm gonna make a bunch of different ones to distract myself from the fact I have 2 week until I get my first scan.


----------



## Pinkee

Absolutely terrified It's going to be bad news.
I wish I could just relax and enjoy this pregnancy but I just keep thinking any moment It's going to be all over.


----------



## chicachic

Hello ladies!

This is my first post here in this group.
I am in my 5th week of pregnancy and I am bleeding brown blood from the last two days (Not heavy. Just spotting and when I wipe... TMI)
I had implantation bleeding at 8-9 dpo.
This is my first experience so I have no idea if this is okay. I met my midwife she said wait-n-watch...arghhh
Am I about to miscarry? Or is it normal? Has someone heard of a successful pregnancy aftr this?


----------



## MrsG09

CelticNiamh said:


> Dam it I knew I should of stayed away from those stupid digital test things still getting 2 - 3 I am officially freaked out :nope: normally I have it well before now
> 
> kinda worried now

Fx for you Celtic. Hope there's nothing to read into it not changing for you!



Karb said:


> Hi all, Today is the first day I haven't tested. I got a 3+ on clearblue a few days ago. I wish they made 4+, 5+ etc I think I'll miss the reassurance of the tests getting darker. So far only minimal nausea trying to enjoy it while it lasts. Any one else waking in the early hrs of the morning and not able to get back to sleep?

Yes, I am waking up early! I've been telling myself to stop temping but then I wake up shortly before my temp time so I temp anyways! But then can't fall back to sleep. Leaves me exhausted and I've taken a nap (of about 2 hours) the last 3 of 4 days!



Pinkee said:


> Absolutely terrified It's going to be bad news.
> I wish I could just relax and enjoy this pregnancy but I just keep thinking any moment It's going to be all over.

Hugs. Hope everything goes well! :hugs:



chicachic said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first post here in this group.
> I am in my 5th week of pregnancy and I am bleeding brown blood from the last two days (Not heavy. Just spotting and when I wipe... TMI)
> I had implantation bleeding at 8-9 dpo.
> This is my first experience so I have no idea if this is okay. I met my midwife she said wait-n-watch...arghhh
> Am I about to miscarry? Or is it normal? Has someone heard of a successful pregnancy aftr this?

Welcome chica. I have no input as this is my first. Hope baby's okay!


----------



## CelticNiamh

MrsG09 Thanks I am feeling much better after lots of research and a chat with hubby ! have come to the conclusion they are worst things ever for causing worry LOL what will be will be and I hope I am still here in August waiting on my baby to arrive :flower:

chicachic it can be sooo commong to have spotting around now and further on brown means old blood so could well be from implantation as well! I had bleeding for 2 weeks on my first, it started as a gush then spotting every day he is 13 now I say rest as much as you can, talk to your little baby and drink lots of water and I hope it goes away! can you can get an early scan to ease your worries :hugs:


Seems we are all feeling really nervous and scared roll on second Tri and a little less worry :hugs:


----------



## jacksonl8805

Chica- I spotted pink, red and brown from 3 1/2-5 1/2 weeks. I was terrified. Since my HCG was doubling normally they did an early scan today. The baby is in the arrows (yolk sack is the bubble above it). Heart beat was 128; so yes, spotting can be ok!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KylasBaby

ashxd said:


> Alrighty. I made it smaller and fixed my spelling error :blush::oops:
> 
> https://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag313/ashxw1/smallaf_zpstjt2io2l.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Just add to the front.
> 
> I'm gonna make a bunch of different ones to distract myself from the fact I have 2 week until I get my first scan.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love it! I'll add it as another option to the front page :)
> 
> [quote="Pinkee, post: 34437769"]Absolutely terrified It's going to be bad news.
> I wish I could just relax and enjoy this pregnancy but I just keep thinking any moment It's going to be all over.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I hear you loud and clear. Every symptom or lack thereof makes me panic. I'm sure all is fine :hugs:
> 
> [quote="chicachic, post: 34437915"]Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first post here in this group.
> I am in my 5th week of pregnancy and I am bleeding brown blood from the last two days (Not heavy. Just spotting and when I wipe... TMI)
> I had implantation bleeding at 8-9 dpo.
> This is my first experience so I have no idea if this is okay. I met my midwife she said wait-n-watch...arghhh
> Am I about to miscarry? Or is it normal? Has someone heard of a successful pregnancy aftr this?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats! Will add you to the front if you give me your EDD.
> 
> [quote="jacksonl8805, post: 34438189"]Chica- I spotted pink, red and brown from 3 1/2-5 1/2 weeks. I was terrified. Since my HCG was doubling normally they did an early scan today. The baby is in the arrows (yolk sack is the bubble above it). Heart beat was 128; so yes, spotting can be ok![/QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful picture!


----------



## ashxd

Anyone have a link or info on where I can find out if my prenatals have everything they need?


----------



## lian_83

Hi ash, we have the same due date!
I just take a homebrand from the local chemist. I used to take Blackmores, but I compared the ingredients and they're really the same. I think the most important thing is the folic acid. I dont have any problem so far, and I'm even breastfeeding 5 times a day.


----------



## ashxd

lian_83 said:


> Hi ash, we have the same due date!
> I just take a homebrand from the local chemist. I used to take Blackmores, but I compared the ingredients and they're really the same. I think the most important thing is the folic acid. I dont have any problem so far, and I'm even breastfeeding 5 times a day.

August 16th! Woo! Congrats! 


I believe mine has 600mcg of folate. I'm also getting a prenatal DHA because mine doesn't have it. I'm probably overthinking but I want this first pregnancy to stick! 

5 times a day! Holy Moly you are a super woman; being pregnant and feeding sounds exhausting.


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Hey guys! I'm expecting baby number 1! Haven't missed my period yet .. But got my BFP on a digital today!! & went to the doc to get blood work!

Don't know exactly when I'd be due but super excited to share with you ladies!


----------



## plerosei

I've started spotting pink after BMs. Apparently, it's a thing, because we can both burst blood vessels and irritate the cervix in the process. I'm not a fan! :nope:

Does anyone else's bbs feel like they're burning? OUCH!


----------



## Poppiebug

Ahughes said:


> I'm 5 weeks + 1 day! Due date is August 12th, according to the date of my last menstrual cycle. My boobs have been getting more sore everyday and they are getting huge! I've had cramping on and off but thankfully the back pain has subsided. Have not really had much nausea at all, but I had some before I found out I was pregnant and then it went away. Praying it doesn't come back! My first appointment with my doctor is January 5th! So far away lol. We're trying to hold off on telling family until after our first visit, but it is getting harder and especially with the holidays coming up! H&H 9 months to all you ladies! :happydance:

I'm the same! My first Obs appointment will be January 6th. Hopefully Christmas will provide a good distraction!




chicachic said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first post here in this group.
> I am in my 5th week of pregnancy and I am bleeding brown blood from the last two days (Not heavy. Just spotting and when I wipe... TMI)
> I had implantation bleeding at 8-9 dpo.
> This is my first experience so I have no idea if this is okay. I met my midwife she said wait-n-watch...arghhh
> Am I about to miscarry? Or is it normal? Has someone heard of a successful pregnancy aftr this?

I had brown spotting around 6 weeks with #1 for a few days. I had a blood test done and scan and all was well. It was just leftover from IB. This pregnancy I had a day of brown blood on 10DPO (day I got my BFP) but nothing since.


----------



## Pinkee

Scan was excellent. I'm going to chill out now.
Measured just a day behind, HB 126
 



Attached Files:







20141211_152238.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## QueenQueso

sunshine2014 said:


> Did we determine that the group
> Is definitely hidden?
> 
> Also am hesitant to join something until I'm in second trimester, but it would be a lot easier than this. I'm kind of Facebook paranoid though. Can we all see each other's stuff/friend lists when we're in the same group? Not that I don't trust you ladies haha. JUST had some weird stuff happen on the creepy book.
> 
> Lemme know!

I'm in a private group from my October 2011 thread, been on it since maybe April 11? But yeah, it's totally hidden, no one can see it, you can't even do a search and find it unless you're in the group already. And we can't see each others regular facebook stuff unless we friend request each other and you accept the request. Anything public could be seen, just like if any random person clicks your name, but like your stuff wouldn't come up on my newsfeed. Some of the group stuff might come on your newsfeed, but to be sure, people who aren't in the group can't see it and can't see that you've replied or liked it or whatever.

I like the format much better because each 'topic' is separate so I can reply to whatever I want to. I don't answer or respond to a lot of posts on here because that particular post might be ten pages ago now.

That said, I can't remember what page the FB request post was on. Who am I supposed to be friend requesting to be added to the group?


----------



## DSemcho

CelticNiamh said:


> Dam it I knew I should of stayed away from those stupid digital test things still getting 2 - 3 I am officially freaked out :nope: normally I have it well before now
> 
> kinda worried now

I couldn't help it either. I ordered some when I first found out I was pregnant and they came in on Wed (day after blood draw) and I got a 3+ on it. My hcg on Tuesday was 6,493. But I've heard they are unreliable on determining weeks.



KylasBaby said:


> So for anyone who wants to join the FB group you can add me and I'll add you to the group. There's a couple of us you can friend and we can add you in.
> https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxox

Adding you! I'm Dekota Semcho




jacksonl8805 said:


> Chica- I spotted pink, red and brown from 3 1/2-5 1/2 weeks. I was terrified. Since my HCG was doubling normally they did an early scan today. The baby is in the arrows (yolk sack is the bubble above it). Heart beat was 128; so yes, spotting can be ok!

Jackson congrats on the awesome scan!

I'm spotting too Chica but I'm not worrying just yet because it's only when I walk or stand.



Pinkee said:


> Scan was excellent. I'm going to chill out now.
> Measured just a day behind, HB 126

Yay!


Have my appt this afternoon to find out the results of my second hcg (done 445 hours later). I've heard that at 5 almost 6 weeks they don't double is that right?


----------



## mummymelsy

BFP today!!! Due date calculator says 26th August 2015!!!

Hubs is so excited. It's our first and luckily on the first try. So excited.


----------



## jaspie

Congratulations mummymelsy!! Welcome to August babies :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

lian_83 said:


> Hi ash, we have the same due date!
> I just take a homebrand from the local chemist. I used to take Blackmores, but I compared the ingredients and they're really the same. I think the most important thing is the folic acid. I dont have any problem so far, and I'm even breastfeeding 5 times a day.

Same here breastfeeding lots as well :) 



ashxd said:


> lian_83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ash, we have the same due date!
> I just take a homebrand from the local chemist. I used to take Blackmores, but I compared the ingredients and they're really the same. I think the most important thing is the folic acid. I dont have any problem so far, and I'm even breastfeeding 5 times a day.
> 
> August 16th! Woo! Congrats!
> 
> 
> I believe mine has 600mcg of folate. I'm also getting a prenatal DHA because mine doesn't have it. I'm probably overthinking but I want this first pregnancy to stick!
> 
> 5 times a day! Holy Moly you are a super woman; being pregnant and feeding sounds exhausting.Click to expand...

Such a special time on your first :flower: FX for a supper sticky baby 



hopeful_ttc said:


> Hey guys! I'm expecting baby number 1! Haven't missed my period yet .. But got my BFP on a digital today!! & went to the doc to get blood work!
> 
> Don't know exactly when I'd be due but super excited to share with you ladies!

Congrats and welcome, you can try an online Due date calculator to work it out, using the first day of your last period or if you know when you ovulated yuu can use that date as well :flower:



Pinkee said:


> Scan was excellent. I'm going to chill out now.
> Measured just a day behind, HB 126

Whoo hoo great little picture delighted it went well for you, so tempted to try and get one myself :happydance:

I really love the new fireflies picture going to use that one when I feel confident enough to put up a ticker


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

please add me to this. I just got a :bfp: and due on the 27th of august


----------



## CelticNiamh

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> please add me to this. I just got a :bfp: and due on the 27th of august

welcome and congrats


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations to the newbies and hoping you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Rees

Just tried adding you nursenikki, then realised I was on the wrong fb profile!!! Argh!!! Will try again in a bit, real name is Leigh to be added in to the group :)

(Just been catching up with 20 odd pages, my mum is gonna kill me as I've done hardly any housework and she's babysitting tonight :( )


----------



## DSemcho

Got my second quant back. The first one was one on 9Dec at 1500 and it was 6489. The second was done on 11Dec at 1130 and it is 9738. I'm not sure if this is good or not considering I'm not sure how it's supposed to increase (double 48 or double 72/96). If it's double 96 then it's fine... If it's double 48 then it's not... I also have another u/s scheduled for 18Dec to find out. My new EDD is 8 August.


----------



## CelticNiamh

DSemcho said:


> Got my second quant back. The first one was one on 9Dec at 1500 and it was 6489. The second was done on 11Dec at 1130 and it is 9738. I'm not sure if this is good or not considering I'm not sure how it's supposed to increase (double 48 or double 72/96). If it's double 96 then it's fine... If it's double 48 then it's not... I also have another u/s scheduled for 18Dec to find out. My new EDD is 8 August.

I think good, you might be catching it still rising either way its going up! I worry if there was no increase or a drop


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

This group really does move fast :wacko: Don't know if I'll ever fully get caught up on all the posts...

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:, congrats on your BFPs. 

For those of you who have breastfed while pregnant before or are currently doing it, did you ever find that your supply started to diminish at some point?


----------



## KylasBaby

ashxd said:


> Anyone have a link or info on where I can find out if my prenatals have everything they need?

This is what I went by WebMDPrenatalVitamins



hopeful_ttc said:


> Hey guys! I'm expecting baby number 1! Haven't missed my period yet .. But got my BFP on a digital today!! & went to the doc to get blood work!
> 
> Don't know exactly when I'd be due but super excited to share with you ladies!

Congrats! As soon as you know your EDD let me know and I'll add you to the front page. 



Pinkee said:


> Scan was excellent. I'm going to chill out now.
> Measured just a day behind, HB 126

That's so great!!



mummymelsy said:


> BFP today!!! Due date calculator says 26th August 2015!!!
> 
> Hubs is so excited. It's our first and luckily on the first try. So excited.

Will add you! Congrats :)



2kidsplusttc3 said:


> please add me to this. I just got a :bfp: and due on the 27th of august

Will add you! Congrats :)



DSemcho said:


> Got my second quant back. The first one was one on 9Dec at 1500 and it was 6489. The second was done on 11Dec at 1130 and it is 9738. I'm not sure if this is good or not considering I'm not sure how it's supposed to increase (double 48 or double 72/96). If it's double 96 then it's fine... If it's double 48 then it's not... I also have another u/s scheduled for 18Dec to find out. My new EDD is 8 August.

I'm not sure, but just want to offer you a :hugs: I know they do slow down once they get higher. Actually I just read that my 6-7 weeks it can take 3.5 days to double.

Also, never got your friend request. Or if I did I accepted it and just forgot about it. If you added someone else instead that's fine just want to make sure you get into the fb group!
Anyone else who ants to join you can friend one of the admins. Here is the link to mine
https://www.facebook.com/kylamarissaxox

New mamas, once you have a gut feeling about what gender your baby will be, or going by the chinese gender calendar or any other way you have predicted the gender let me know and I will add it to the front page as well! Just a little fun to see who is right :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> This group really does move fast :wacko: Don't know if I'll ever fully get caught up on all the posts...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:, congrats on your BFPs.
> 
> For those of you who have breastfed while pregnant before or are currently doing it, did you ever find that your supply started to diminish at some point?

Hey Mrs Eddie :flower: I think it can in second tri but colostrum comes in early, I think mine reduced a bit but back to normal now :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

Info for the Facebook groups as well as links to the admin Facebook profiles have been added to the front page. Should make it easier for everyone :)


----------



## Beaned up

Hi everyone. I'm 5 weeks today with our rainbow baby. Feeling very anxious! EDD is 15th August. I've just been added to the facebook page so I'm sure I'll see you all there :)

Been TTC for 6 years so very pleased we managed to conceive naturally :) x


----------



## KylasBaby

Beaned up said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 5 weeks today with our rainbow baby. Feeling very anxious! EDD is 15th August. I've just been added to the facebook page so I'm sure I'll see you all there :)
> 
> Been TTC for 6 years so very pleased we managed to conceive naturally :) x

Congrats! I'll add you to the front


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Okay Ladies, I should be due August 24th!


----------



## KylasBaby

hopeful_ttc said:


> Okay Ladies, I should be due August 24th!

Great, will add you!


----------



## MrsG09

KylasBaby said:


> Info for the Facebook groups as well as links to the admin Facebook profiles have been added to the front page. Should make it easier for everyone :)

Just sent you a friend request. Initials AG, cover photo a bridge over water surrounded by foliage. Profile pic is DH & I. :) Thanks, Kyla!


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsG09 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Info for the Facebook groups as well as links to the admin Facebook profiles have been added to the front page. Should make it easier for everyone :)
> 
> Just sent you a friend request. Initials AG, cover photo a bridge over water surrounded by foliage. Profile pic is DH & I. :) Thanks, Kyla!Click to expand...

Added :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Celtic, I don't think Isla is getting as much as she used to if she feeds more than once in the middle of the night. Hopefully my supply will rebound soon!


----------



## Kipod

had blood drawn on Tuesday, came back at 222 which is a bit on the low side but i think i o'd late... blood on thursday came back at 637 :happydance: That's great doubling! Almost tripling!! :winkwink:
Booked for a scan on the 22nd... hoping to see baby and heartbeat sooo much!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kipod said:


> had blood drawn on Tuesday, came back at 222 which is a bit on the low side but i think i o'd late... blood on thursday came back at 637 :happydance: That's great doubling! Almost tripling!! :winkwink:
> Booked for a scan on the 22nd... hoping to see baby and heartbeat sooo much!

Congrats, that's awesome news :happydance: I'm sure all will be well on the 22nd :hugs:


----------



## hopeful_ttc

My doc is a friend of the family.. did a urine test and blood test yesterday (few hours after my digi read "pregnant"). She facebook messaged me to let me know my urine sample came back positive & my numbers look great! Fingers xed for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## mum140381

can i join just got my bfp i am 11 dpo and due 25 ish aug with my 7th :) x


----------



## mum140381

i am still breastfeeding my 20 month old as well x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Mum and welcome :hi:

Great news Hopeful!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congrats & welcome hopeful and mum!:flower:


----------



## Kdear95

Nursenikki112 said:


> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Did we determine that the group
> Is definitely hidden?
> 
> Also am hesitant to join something until I'm in second trimester, but it would be a lot easier than this. I'm kind of Facebook paranoid though. Can we all see each other's stuff/friend lists when we're in the same group? Not that I don't trust you ladies haha. JUST had some weird stuff happen on the creepy book.
> 
> Lemme know!
> 
> I'm in a private group from my October 2011 thread, been on it since maybe April 11? But yeah, it's totally hidden, no one can see it, you can't even do a search and find it unless you're in the group already. And we can't see each others regular facebook stuff unless we friend request each other and you accept the request. Anything public could be seen, just like if any random person clicks your name, but like your stuff wouldn't come up on my newsfeed. Some of the group stuff might come on your newsfeed, but to be sure, people who aren't in the group can't see it and can't see that you've replied or liked it or whatever.
> 
> I like the format much better because each 'topic' is separate so I can reply to whatever I want to. I don't answer or respond to a lot of posts on here because that particular post might be ten pages ago now.
> 
> That said, I can't remember what page the FB request post was on. Who am I supposed to be friend requesting to be added to the group?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, you can friend request me and I will add you to the hidden FB group. Much more organized and easier to comment there.
> 
> Here is my FB
> https://www.facebook.com/sweetsuccessClick to expand...

I requested for the Facebook page. :)


----------



## greats

Anyone else like bnb better than fb? I'm on both all day long (not really lol) but I feel like this site is more special and almost secretive than fb (even though it really isn't lol).


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Anyone else like bnb better than fb? I'm on both all day long (not really lol) but I feel like this site is more special and almost secretive than fb (even though it really isn't lol).

Me! I'd rather post here


----------



## MrsHudson

I personally like FB better (I'm on both all day at work) because this page moves to fast for me and FB is easier for me to read everything. Plus this site is awful on my phone.


----------



## MrsG09

I like both. Not sure if I can pinpoint which I like better :shrug: lol


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I like both. I like fb because I can put faces to usernames. but I also like it here when I want to ask a question I don't want to ask on facebook if that makes sense. 

:D


----------



## Tridda

I sent a friend request to you Kylas for invite to fb group :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Maybe I should change my FB profile pic. That way you don't think of me as my dog lol.

Well after I ate lunch this awful fatigue started again. I think I'm going to take a nap when I get home so I can help DH with house projects tonight. He accused me of not helping him last night even though he told me worked faster without me. I don;t know if it's my moods or what but he's been kind of weird with me lately.


----------



## jaspie

I was super tired after lunch today too and fell asleep for 2 hours in the afternoon zzzzzz bedtime soon for me, it's 10.30pm here and I'm flagging.


----------



## MrsHudson

I so wish I could catch a nap at work. 10:30 is late for me even pre-pregnancy lol.


----------



## mumanddad

I like both, some days I just can't get on here xx


----------



## greats

I have one hour left of babysitting and when my dh gets home I'm going straight to bed. I cannot keep my eyes open and I have a pounding headache :nope:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I am about to take a small nap myself :)


----------



## jtink28

I'm exhausted, but my 19 month old has a double ear infection and I feel like I haven't slept in weeks!! :(


----------



## plerosei

Prior to getting pregnant, I was VERY active. I had lost 150 pounds since August 2013 (about 1 year and 3 months). Since getting pregnant, I've been nauseated, tired, and a little crampy, so I've pretty much just been doing a little walking for the past three weeks.

I just went to the gym and did a super low key workout (gentle cardio, pushups, and stretching). I am EXHAUSTED! I almost can't believe how wiped that made me after over a year's worth of hard workouts.

What's everyone else doing for exercise?


----------



## plerosei

Also, I have to confess that I ate an entire bag of sour gummy worms. They DID help with my nausea, but eek!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

plerosei said:


> Also, I have to confess that I ate an entire bag of sour gummy worms. They DID help with my nausea, but eek!

I ate a whole bag of sour patch kids berry flavored. LOL


they do help with nausea for sure.


----------



## MrsG09

Ooh, I like the idea of sour gummies! 

I think I'll be calling it an early night, tonight, too. Just feel drained. It's only 5:30 here and I want to go to bed now lol! :dohh:


----------



## DSemcho

Went to bed at 2130 (we usually hit the hay by 2000/2030) and woke up at 0530 hungryyyy. Ate the left over bbq pork pizza in the fridge lol. Gonna get a short nap in (it's 0700 now)


----------



## QueenQueso

AFM, today I went back to bed after I put my oldest on the bus. My little one was up until about 2am, just talking to himself and rolling around in there, so I knew he'd sleep in. I didn't set an alarm because we had no plans today. Wanna know what time I woke up? 12:30! I slept past noon! And I don't think I would've woken up then if he hadn't woken up and started moving around (he was in bed with me). I'm completely exhausted, much more so than my previous pregnancies.

I've been getting nauseas when I am hungry or when I've over-eaten, so I've been trying to eat a bunch of smaller meals. The only things that sound really good though are soup or cheeseburgers, but most things are tolerable.


----------



## mum140381

i dont have fb but love it on here. 
I wish i had some rest lol with 6 others i dont get much zzzzzzz and working full time as well really takes it out of u.
Is anyone else worried about mc i am still only early and keep going to the loo to check i had 1 a few years back trying to not think about it positive vibes only :) x


----------



## sunshine2014

greats said:


> Anyone else like bnb better than fb? I'm on both all day long (not really lol) but I feel like this site is more special and almost secretive than fb (even though it really isn't lol).

I agree!!!! I still plan to spend more time on here. I'm not a huge fan of fscebok anyways, and I don't like the notifications when I comment on something lol. So here is more fun for me :) glad you think the same lol


----------



## sunshine2014

MrsHudson said:


> I so wish I could catch a nap at work. 10:30 is late for me even pre-pregnancy lol.

Hahahaha me too. I'm such an old lady and sleep routined. I like to go to bed around 10 and wake up at 6:30 now with all this fatigue I'm lucky if I make it to 9:30. Yikes


----------



## sunshine2014

mum140381 said:


> i dont have fb but love it on here.
> I wish i had some rest lol with 6 others i dont get much zzzzzzz and working full time as well really takes it out of u.
> Is anyone else worried about mc i am still only early and keep going to the loo to check i had 1 a few years back trying to not think about it positive vibes only :) x

Positive vibes only. But yes I'm nervous. I had a mc in July at 13 weeks. It was a MMC so it actually happened 2 days after my first scan, so around 7w5d. Its normal to be nervous when you now how crucial this time is. Anything can happen but we're only hurting ourselves by stressing. And believe me, I know it's hard not to. But I try every day to stay positive and know that I'm one day closer to second trimester. I'm confident once I get to 12 weeks this baby will be a full grown babe by August. Until then I stay positive and remind myself whatever will be, will be. 

Afm. STILL NO D*mn symptoms. I knowwwwww this is normal. But wth. I'm trying not to be paranoid here, and yet have no symptoms lol. On the other hand, I was super sick when I had my MMC for 4 weeks after. SOOO I've also learned that symptoms aren't 100% accurate. But really. Nothing? No sore boobs. No mood swings. No oily skin/hair. No nausea. Just a but tired, but that's pretty normal for me lol. I like my sleep...

Reassurance from other symptomless ladies? :wacko:


----------



## KylasBaby

mum140381 said:


> can i join just got my bfp i am 11 dpo and due 25 ish aug with my 7th :) x

Congrats! Will add you 



plerosei said:


> Prior to getting pregnant, I was VERY active. I had lost 150 pounds since August 2013 (about 1 year and 3 months). Since getting pregnant, I've been nauseated, tired, and a little crampy, so I've pretty much just been doing a little walking for the past three weeks.
> 
> I just went to the gym and did a super low key workout (gentle cardio, pushups, and stretching). I am EXHAUSTED! I almost can't believe how wiped that made me after over a year's worth of hard workouts.
> 
> What's everyone else doing for exercise?

I lost nearly 40lbs over the summer and now I'm either too exhausted or nauseous to get my a$$ back on the treadmill for even a couple minutes. I feel terrible without exercising, but I'm letting my body lead the way and right now it's saying I need to rest. I'm hoping the nausea will ease up in the second tri and I can get back to it. But honestly it's all I can do to walk to and from my car to get to work. Never mind everything else. Too dang tired.

Also over fb vs here I prefer here. I've noticed on fb people tend to keep asking the same things someone else has. Because the posts move so fast and the original question got pushed down and people don't look to see if it's already been asked. You would think that would happen more here rather than on there. But I prefer here.


----------



## sunshine2014

KylasBaby said:


> mum140381 said:
> 
> 
> can i join just got my bfp i am 11 dpo and due 25 ish aug with my 7th :) x
> 
> Congrats! Will add you
> 
> 
> 
> plerosei said:
> 
> 
> Prior to getting pregnant, I was VERY active. I had lost 150 pounds since August 2013 (about 1 year and 3 months). Since getting pregnant, I've been nauseated, tired, and a little crampy, so I've pretty much just been doing a little walking for the past three weeks.
> 
> I just went to the gym and did a super low key workout (gentle cardio, pushups, and stretching). I am EXHAUSTED! I almost can't believe how wiped that made me after over a year's worth of hard workouts.
> 
> What's everyone else doing for exercise?Click to expand...
> 
> I lost nearly 40lbs over the summer and now I'm either too exhausted or nauseous to get my a$$ back on the treadmill for even a couple minutes. I feel terrible without exercising, but I'm letting my body lead the way and right now it's saying I need to rest. I'm hoping the nausea will ease up in the second tri and I can get back to it. But honestly it's all I can do to walk to and from my car to get to work. Never mind everything else. Too dang tired.Click to expand...


You know your body best but I will say that sometimes when I pushed myself last time to get exercise it actually make me feel a lot. Enter and woke me up! But it was hard getting to it lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Nope. Not happening lol. I've tried, but even getting up and walking toward the treadmill I want to vomit lol. My body is protesting. But I'm okay with it. I'll pick rest any say.


----------



## lian_83

sunshine2014 said:


> mum140381 said:
> 
> 
> i dont have fb but love it on here.
> I wish i had some rest lol with 6 others i dont get much zzzzzzz and working full time as well really takes it out of u.
> Is anyone else worried about mc i am still only early and keep going to the loo to check i had 1 a few years back trying to not think about it positive vibes only :) x
> 
> Positive vibes only. But yes I'm nervous. I had a mc in July at 13 weeks. It was a MMC so it actually happened 2 days after my first scan, so around 7w5d. Its normal to be nervous when you now how crucial this time is. Anything can happen but we're only hurting ourselves by stressing. And believe me, I know it's hard not to. But I try every day to stay positive and know that I'm one day closer to second trimester. I'm confident once I get to 12 weeks this baby will be a full grown babe by August. Until then I stay positive and remind myself whatever will be, will be.
> 
> Afm. STILL NO D*mn symptoms. I knowwwwww this is normal. But wth. I'm trying not to be paranoid here, and yet have no symptoms lol. On the other hand, I was super sick when I had my MMC for 4 weeks after. SOOO I've also learned that symptoms aren't 100% accurate. But really. Nothing? No sore boobs. No mood swings. No oily skin/hair. No nausea. Just a but tired, but that's pretty normal for me lol. I like my sleep...
> 
> Reassurance from other symptomless ladies? :wacko:Click to expand...

I have no sore boobs as well, nipples are just a lil bit sensitive. But I'm breastfeeding and I read, it could be normal. I'm tired but sleeping less actually.


----------



## mum140381

sunshine2014 said:


> mum140381 said:
> 
> 
> i dont have fb but love it on here.
> I wish i had some rest lol with 6 others i dont get much zzzzzzz and working full time as well really takes it out of u.
> Is anyone else worried about mc i am still only early and keep going to the loo to check i had 1 a few years back trying to not think about it positive vibes only :) x
> 
> Positive vibes only. But yes I'm nervous. I had a mc in July at 13 weeks. It was a MMC so it actually happened 2 days after my first scan, so around 7w5d. Its normal to be nervous when you now how crucial this time is. Anything can happen but we're only hurting ourselves by stressing. And believe me, I know it's hard not to. But I try every day to stay positive and know that I'm one day closer to second trimester. I'm confident once I get to 12 weeks this baby will be a full grown babe by August. Until then I stay positive and remind myself whatever will be, will be.
> 
> Afm. STILL NO D*mn symptoms. I knowwwwww this is normal. But wth. I'm trying not to be paranoid here, and yet have no symptoms lol. On the other hand, I was super sick when I had my MMC for 4 weeks after. SOOO I've also learned that symptoms aren't 100% accurate. But really. Nothing? No sore boobs. No mood swings. No oily skin/hair. No nausea. Just a but tired, but that's pretty normal for me lol. I like my sleep...
> 
> Reassurance from other symptomless ladies? :wacko:Click to expand...

thanks for the support hun feel a lot better this afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## mum140381

i 2 am breastfeeding and get sore boobies sometimes i think its normal xx


----------



## mum140381

kylsbaby dont worry about loosing weight just enjoy ur pregnancy plenty of time to loose weight after when lo is born congrats on the 40lbs by the way after each of my babies i was overweight and lost 70lbs each time by breastfeeding walking and general running arround i know i will put it all on again this preg but will loose it after i am eating what i fancy and putting my feet up :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

I hope you ladies are doing fabulous!!



AFM - I feel a cold or something coming on, keep sneezing and coughing and throat feels iffy. Also I have a (-->>tmi bit)

Spoiler
yeast infection....
 fun... SUPA nauseous most of today and we have a christmas party to go to. Also after scarfing down the pizza this am I went back to bed for another couple of hours. And I finished crocheting a willie warmer for the white elephant game (posted a pic on the FB group). Otherwise doing great! Essentially no spotting today and minimal cramps! Just waiting for my u/s on the 18th.


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone had those eggo pancake bites? They're mini pancakes you microwave in the bag! Well the tins I'm babysitting have them and I've devoured two bags.....they're chocolate chip and sooooo good.


----------



## Missy.

Hey ladies, hope you're all having a nice weekend.

So the Christmas party was last night and I'm pretty certain nobody suspected that I'm pregnant :thumbup: I was on edge all night worrying though, probably not the best Christmas party I've ever been to!

Is everyone nearly sorted for Christmas? I just finished shopping for my kids and my side of the family. Just got OH's side of the family to shop for now!


----------



## KylasBaby

Missy. said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all having a nice weekend.
> 
> So the Christmas party was last night and I'm pretty certain nobody suspected that I'm pregnant :thumbup: I was on edge all night worrying though, probably not the best Christmas party I've ever been to!
> 
> Is everyone nearly sorted for Christmas? I just finished shopping for my kids and my side of the family. Just got OH's side of the family to shop for now!

Been done since before December even started. Which is not normal for me I usually scramble last minute. Someone knew I'd be pregnant and too tired to do any shopping so had me get it all done early


----------



## greats

Yeah the fb group moves way too fast for me to keep up lol I prefer our group on here, plus the notifications on fb drive me nuts! I even stopped following each post and the group in general and I still keep getting notifications. Lol

I wish I had the money to buy my swimming membership today bc I would kill to swim a few laps! I hate running, walking, etc. but swimming is soooo relaxing for me. I'm thinking it'll take my mind off my nausea. But gotta wait till after the holidays.

So my dd has been sleeping horribly the past week. Like waking up every hour screaming, so I went to bath and body works to buy this pillow spray and she slept 12 hours straight last night! As did I. I have a lil more energy today so I've managed to do a load of dishes and sweep and mop the kitchen floor! Going to vacuum next. And try to eat something. Feeling :sick:


----------



## mum140381

all my christmas stuff is bought and wrapped expensive with 6 kids all wanted the most up to date stuff :dohh:
TMI WARNING
a tiny bit of light brown cm when wiping but i think its just burrowing in deep fx x


----------



## CelticNiamh

plerosei said:


> Prior to getting pregnant, I was VERY active. I had lost 150 pounds since August 2013 (about 1 year and 3 months). Since getting pregnant, I've been nauseated, tired, and a little crampy, so I've pretty much just been doing a little walking for the past three weeks.
> 
> I just went to the gym and did a super low key workout (gentle cardio, pushups, and stretching). I am EXHAUSTED! I almost can't believe how wiped that made me after over a year's worth of hard workouts.
> 
> What's everyone else doing for exercise?

I am still doing my walking so far and doing ok so far :flower:



mum140381 said:


> i dont have fb but love it on here.
> I wish i had some rest lol with 6 others i dont get much zzzzzzz and working full time as well really takes it out of u.
> Is anyone else worried about mc i am still only early and keep going to the loo to check i had 1 a few years back trying to not think about it positive vibes only :) x

I have 6 as well except 5 boys and 1 girl she was my 4th I am really feeling tired and it is hard to rest more so with the younger ones than older ones I am also stressing a little over MC I had one on my second pregnancy and normally I feel really sick early on but that's on my boys I think it was later starting on my daughter and I remember worrying about MC her as well so I am thinking MS will really kick in this week now I am 6 weeks today 

so many are saying the same though very mild or no symptoms so must be normal :haha:

I am breastfeeding as well, my boobs are not sore while feeding more afterwards or if my DS decides he like a longer feed at night nothing to bad though! compare to my pregnancy on him my poor boobs were so sore but it does ease off so that is good :flower:


----------



## mum140381

CelticNiamh said:


> plerosei said:
> 
> 
> Prior to getting pregnant, I was VERY active. I had lost 150 pounds since August 2013 (about 1 year and 3 months). Since getting pregnant, I've been nauseated, tired, and a little crampy, so I've pretty much just been doing a little walking for the past three weeks.
> 
> I just went to the gym and did a super low key workout (gentle cardio, pushups, and stretching). I am EXHAUSTED! I almost can't believe how wiped that made me after over a year's worth of hard workouts.
> 
> What's everyone else doing for exercise?
> 
> I am still doing my walking so far and doing ok so far :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> mum140381 said:
> 
> 
> i dont have fb but love it on here.
> I wish i had some rest lol with 6 others i dont get much zzzzzzz and working full time as well really takes it out of u.
> Is anyone else worried about mc i am still only early and keep going to the loo to check i had 1 a few years back trying to not think about it positive vibes only :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I have 6 as well except 5 boys and 1 girl she was my 4th I am really feeling tired and it is hard to rest more so with the younger ones than older ones I am also stressing a little over MC I had one on my second pregnancy and normally I feel really sick early on but that's on my boys I think it was later starting on my daughter and I remember worrying about MC her as well so I am thinking MS will really kick in this week now I am 6 weeks today
> 
> so many are saying the same though very mild or no symptoms so must be normal :haha:
> 
> I am breastfeeding as well, my boobs are not sore while feeding more afterwards or if my DS decides he like a longer feed at night nothing to bad though! compare to my pregnancy on him my poor boobs were so sore but it does ease off so that is good :flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun glad im not alone everyone is such a good support :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

I can't deal with how tired I am anymore. It's too much. I can't function and just want to sleep or sit and be lazy all day. I've forgotten my meds a couple times because I'm just not thinking clearly. I can't do anything im soooo tired.


----------



## wantingagirl

I didn't even know there was a fb group :haha: I must have missed that :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

KylasBaby said:


> I can't deal with how tired I am anymore. It's too much. I can't function and just want to sleep or sit and be lazy all day. I've forgotten my meds a couple times because I'm just not thinking clearly. I can't do anything im soooo tired.

OH that sounds hard :flower: hope you have a better day tomorrow have a nap if you can though even 40 winks 

mum140381 lovely to meet someone that has 6 as well :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

wantingagirl said:


> I didn't even know there was a fb group :haha: I must have missed that :wacko:

Info is on the front page :thumbup:


----------



## mum140381

CelticNiamh said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I can't deal with how tired I am anymore. It's too much. I can't function and just want to sleep or sit and be lazy all day. I've forgotten my meds a couple times because I'm just not thinking clearly. I can't do anything im soooo tired.
> 
> OH that sounds hard :flower: hope you have a better day tomorrow have a nap if you can though even 40 winks
> 
> mum140381 lovely to meet someone that has 6 as well :flower:Click to expand...

what ages are urs mine are 15,13 boys and girls 10 , 7 , 3 , 20 months its fun :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mum140381 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I can't deal with how tired I am anymore. It's too much. I can't function and just want to sleep or sit and be lazy all day. I've forgotten my meds a couple times because I'm just not thinking clearly. I can't do anything im soooo tired.
> 
> OH that sounds hard :flower: hope you have a better day tomorrow have a nap if you can though even 40 winks
> 
> mum140381 lovely to meet someone that has 6 as well :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> what ages are urs mine are 15,13 boys and girls 10 , 7 , 3 , 20 months its fun :happydance:Click to expand...

Mine are 13,11,8,6 (Girl) 3,16 months :flower: lots of fun LOL my 3 eldest all have birthdays after Christmas as well so does my 3 year old


----------



## greats

So I know it's ridiculously early, but is anyone planning on doing a babymoon? Like a honeymoon? 

My dh and I never got a honeymoon when we got married bc we were too poor with our dd on the way. 

We are thinking about doing a babymoon before baby #2 arrives. I was dreaming big last night and started looking up a 3 night stay in Cancun, Mexico... Lol

But It makes more sense to stay local. So we are booking our babymoon next month. We are just going to rent a really nice hotel room in downtown Chicago for 2 nights and have us time. Thinking of doing it towards the middle/end of 2nd tri so I will have a noticeable bump but won't be super uncomfortable, yet.


----------



## lulu83

Just added you to hopefully add me to the fb group :) been kinda busy...had spotting. Hope to catch up on fb!


----------



## sunshine2014

greats said:


> Yeah the fb group moves way too fast for me to keep up lol I prefer our group on here, plus the notifications on fb drive me nuts! I even stopped following each post and the group in general and I still keep getting notifications. Lol
> 
> I wish I had the money to buy my swimming membership today bc I would kill to swim a few laps! I hate running, walking, etc. but swimming is soooo relaxing for me. I'm thinking it'll take my mind off my nausea. But gotta wait till after the holidays.
> 
> So my dd has been sleeping horribly the past week. Like waking up every hour screaming, so I went to bath and body works to buy this pillow spray and she slept 12 hours straight last night! As did I. I have a lil more energy today so I've managed to do a load of dishes and sweep and mop the kitchen floor! Going to vacuum next. And try to eat something. Feeling :sick:


Oh man. The notifications lol.


----------



## DSemcho

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone had those eggo pancake bites? They're mini pancakes you microwave in the bag! Well the tins I'm babysitting have them and I've devoured two bags.....they're chocolate chip and sooooo good.

Hahahaha those poor kids. Getting no eggo's. I wish they would say leggo my eggo.



Missy. said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all having a nice weekend.
> 
> So the Christmas party was last night and I'm pretty certain nobody suspected that I'm pregnant :thumbup: I was on edge all night worrying though, probably not the best Christmas party I've ever been to!
> 
> Is everyone nearly sorted for Christmas? I just finished shopping for my kids and my side of the family. Just got OH's side of the family to shop for now!

Oh geeze I had people at my DH's work christmas party last night coming up to me, so I hear you're pregnant. Well.. thanks DH. *rolls eyes* That man I swear. 

One funny moment was when a guy stole my chair when I got up, and because everyone already knew, I was like hey that's my chair. I'm pulling the pregnant card. And the guy jokingly said nope, DH got mad and about got up to throw him out of the chair lol. So sweet and protective.



greats said:


> So I know it's ridiculously early, but is anyone planning on doing a babymoon? Like a honeymoon?
> 
> My dh and I never got a honeymoon when we got married bc we were too poor with our dd on the way.
> 
> We are thinking about doing a babymoon before baby #2 arrives. I was dreaming big last night and started looking up a 3 night stay in Cancun, Mexico... Lol
> 
> But It makes more sense to stay local. So we are booking our babymoon next month. We are just going to rent a really nice hotel room in downtown Chicago for 2 nights and have us time. Thinking of doing it towards the middle/end of 2nd tri so I will have a noticeable bump but won't be super uncomfortable, yet.

What in the world is a baby moon???




Nothing new here really - except my aversion to eggs... Ugh. Was craving an egg white sandwich (which I usually L-O-V-E!) but half way through had to give the egg to my dogs. UGH!!! Actually just thinking about eggs is making my nauseous... awesome. And INSANE dreams... Like... REALLLLLYYYY CRAZY.


----------



## MrsG09

I actually tried convincing DH of a babymoon lol. So far he doesn't sound convinced. But we'll be moving sometime in February and then end of September we'll be on our way to Vegas for my brother's wedding...hopefully with a new little one in tow. So in reality staying put beyond that will probably be more relaxing for us! :haha:

We have DH's company Christmas party next weekend. I'm also worrying about trying to keep it hidden as it's quite a drink filled group. Thinking I'll just get the bartender to pour me a sprite or something in a short glass and hope for the best :)


----------



## DSemcho

MrsG09 said:


> I actually tried convincing DH of a babymoon lol. So far he doesn't sound convinced. But we'll be moving sometime in February and then end of September we'll be on our way to Vegas for my brother's wedding...hopefully with a new little one in tow. So in reality staying put beyond that will probably be more relaxing for us! :haha:
> 
> We have DH's company Christmas party next weekend. I'm also worrying about trying to keep it hidden as it's quite a drink filled group. Thinking I'll just get the bartender to pour me a sprite or something in a short glass and hope for the best :)

Sprite and Grenadine lol. Looks like an alcoholic drink.


----------



## mum140381

haha babymoon with 6 kids not a chance lol but if its your first i would deff say go for it sounds great x


----------



## mum140381

CelticNiamh very close ages to mine x


----------



## sunshine2014

A babymoon would be fun! We are also maybe moving around May-June so we will have to see. We love going south, but being pregnant I think I'd miss the drinks too much haha. So maybe just a mini vacay like New York or Chicago. I like your idea greats! I've never been to Chicago amd we're within driving distance!


----------



## wantingagirl

Does the fb group go super fast?

I managed to eventually make space for the banner lol 

When I click on the link on the front page to the 3 fb links that are there they all say not available or a problem with the link?? X


----------



## jacksonl8805

You do have to be logged into Facebook already to add them as friends...I had that issue at first ;) Hopefully then it works for you!

The group can't be found unless you are already a member since it's a "secret" group.


----------



## Missy.

I'm liking the idea of a babymoon, might have to persuade OH!

Felt nauseous today for the first time after eating lunch. Hoping it isn't going to be a regular thing!

I'm 5 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## greats

Yeah my mom doesn't mind watching our daughter so we are definitely planning a 2 night baby moon in downtown Chicago. Going to get a prenatal massage, eat at a fancy restaurant. I'm excited lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Does the fb group go super fast?
> 
> I managed to eventually make space for the banner lol
> 
> When I click on the link on the front page to the 3 fb links that are there they all say not available or a problem with the link?? X[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> It kinda does, I find it hard to keep up with :blush: I am afraid I miss comments as well cause you don't all ways get the FB notifications I like facebook though! but I like here as well for this kind of thread, I find it easier to keep up :flower: but that is just me
> 
> I love the banner going to add it in a week or two I think
> 
> in other news feeling a bit sick this evening, was very moody earlier and so tired again this evening was meant to put up my Christmas tree and not done yet :dohh:


----------



## MrsG09

DSemcho, adding a splash of grenadine, excellent idea!

I think the crazy vivid dreams may be starting for me. Yikes! Woke me up around 5am and couldn't fall back to sleep. The sad part is, dream was my DH buying me a pair of dangly diamond earrings for Christmas and mil asking why he would do that, that I don't deserve them, as I sat right there! Ha, seriously confusing, I get along with my mil...what is my brain trying to do to me!? Thinking it's time for a nap! The dogs are out cold next to me, so why not? :haha: :sleep:


----------



## wantingagirl

I've added all 3 of you if one of you could add me to the group :) xx


----------



## sunshine2014

I left the group for now. But I'm still here! Hope you ladies still check in on here! I plan to come back in second trimester if I get there :)

How is everyone feeling? Still no nausea for me. I'm passed the day I got sick last time (yay!) but I've got my nausea pills ready for when it hits!


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> I left the group for now. But I'm still here! Hope you ladies still check in on here! I plan to come back in second trimester if I get there :)
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no nausea for me. I'm passed the day I got sick last time (yay!) but I've got my nausea pills ready for when it hits!

Yeah I haven't left the fb group just turned off all notifications and I don't check it. I just can't keep up, it's impossible.

I'm so nauseous. I get to the point where I want to throw up but then I don't. But it's this all day nausea and it's driving me crazy. I just found out one of my friends is 14 weeks along! I'm so excited.


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay for your friend. So exciting for her to be at that point!

Sorry you're feeling nauseous :( when did it start? Was it like this when you had your other little one?


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I am feeling good today. but I am only 3 weeks and 3 days so of course I probably haven't hit the worst of it yet.


----------



## techheather

I find it hard to keep up with both. Lol


----------



## DSemcho

Was crazy nauseous all day yesterday. Today feels better already, but it's 7am so it's still early.


----------



## Pinkee

Yes Greats! We're planning a babymoon 8-10 weeks before die date to Las Vegas. We have an annual car show we've been going to since 2007.

I took my best friend on her baby moon to Forks, wa when the first twilight movie came out. We had alot of fun.


----------



## NDH

Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining you all with an August 28 due date. I wasn't sure f I wanted to wait for a September group as I usually gestate long or go with August, but hubby and I are Browncoats so the Fireflies totally drew me in :D


I was initially due in June but miscarried on the 20th of November at 10+3 and well, here I am again, 3 weeks and 4 days later. I tested out my hcg and today hd a faint line appear again. 

This is my 5th pregnancy and will be my third baby. I'll be homebirthing and not seeing a Dr at all, or having any sans unless I feel there's actually a reason to. My daughter has been telling me for days that "there's a different boy baby" in my tummy so I'm going to guess a boy but will obviously be team :yellow: no having any scans.

I'm trying to read all the posts but have only gotten to page 50 :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Morning all:flower:

Not feeling to bad a little off this morning more like indigestion anyone else have a dry mouth all the time. 

NDH congrats will you have a midwife for your homebirth :flower:


----------



## NDH

Possibly but undecided. A lot of it depends on availability. There is one local midwife who wasn't taking clients for an unknown amount of time in September (and still isn't) and one who is 3 hours away. My last active labour was 45 mins so that wouldn't have worked :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Possibly but undecided. A lot of it depends on availability. There is one local midwife who wasn't taking clients for an unknown amount of time in September (and still isn't) and one who is 3 hours away. My last active labour was 45 mins so that wouldn't have worked :haha:

Do you do your own checks then like urine and blood pressure :) say your hubby is well able to help deliver LOL I am an hour away from hospital I would be terrified trying to get there in time doubt I would think I stay at home instead if that happened :dohh:


----------



## NDH

Urine isn't checked here anyway unless bp is elevated, but yes I monitor my own bp, check my iron levels with my naturopath will do my own funds height measurements etc and consult a midwife friend (she works in hospital do cant officially take me on as a client) if I need outside reassurance of anything. Mostly its just about tuning into my intuition to determine if I need anything beyond what I can do for myself.
I strongly believe that good nutrition is the key to healthy pregnancies and follow the Brewer Pregnancy diet (high calories and high protein basically).
I've gone the highly medicalised route in pregnancy before and its not for me. All the bloodwork and scans etc just interfere with what my intuition is telling me and causes stress and worry.


----------



## EmyDra

I really don't understand the decision to have no scans, off the top of my head I can think of 5 conditions I've known friends to have had that were only detectable by ultrasound and would've resulted in the death of their baby or an unviable pregnancy had they not have been seen on US. You don't have to have any interventions (I support women's choice to free-birth if they want to) but one scan immediately let's you know if you're at risk or potentially if baby will need medical attention when they are born.

However I find it hard not to like a browncoat, so hoping to be convinced lol


----------



## sunshine2014

So I'm 6w1d today and no morning sickness so far (touch wood). I am 2 days past when I got sick last time....not much, but I'll take it lol. I notice I start to feel queezy after I eat dinner, around 6pm the last 2 nights, but I just make a peppermint tea and feel fine. I had that last time too, and dinners became my LEAST favourite meal. However, last night before I ate hubby gave me an acid reflux pill and it worked like a charm...didn't feel sick at all. SO fingers crossed I'll just do that every night.

I'm feeling good, still nervous, but good. BUT, I have a strong intuition that this is a boy. My heart aches for a girl, completely. All of my family agrees that I'd have a girl first, but this really feels like a boy. I don't know if it's still my mind mentally preparing me for the fact that it may be a boy (which I'd be very happy with btw), but I think it's just starting me early. LAst time I didn't have this strong of a feeling about the gender. I hoped it was a girl, but that's about it.

Does anyone else have strong, persistant feeling about gender? Part of me is sad, but I know that as long as it's healthy and we make it to the end, I will be just as thrilled <3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome NDH :wave: I had a homebirth with my daughter (was not planned but was an amazing experience) and I am think that I am going to plan to have this one at home as well. 

I feel like this baby is a girl; I don't know if that's because I feel the exact same way that I did when I was pregnant with Isla so far, intuition or the fact that I've only had a girl so far so that's all I know.

I too am having a difficult time following both FB and this thread but will try to read back a bit. Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OK I read back a little bit more....

We will probably go away for our 5 year Anniversary at the end of June, which will count as our Babymoon.

This is honestly a tough time to be newly pregnant with all of the holiday parties and get togethers where people are drinking. I'm actually the MC at my brother's wedding on New Years. I plan on getting the bartender to fill a champagne flute with ginger ale; hopefully that will fool people :haha:

I'm still feeling good, starting to get more nauseous throughout the day, am also getting head aches and boob pain again. Another lovely side affect is major bloat; I'm seriously going to be in maternity clothes this time by 12 weeks...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> OK I read back a little bit more....
> 
> We will probably go away for our 5 year Anniversary at the end of June, which will count as our Babymoon.
> 
> This is honestly a tough time to be newly pregnant with all of the holiday parties and get togethers where people are drinking. I'm actually the MC at my brother's wedding on New Years. I plan on getting the bartender to fill a champagne flute with ginger ale; hopefully that will fool people :haha:
> 
> I'm still feeling good, starting to get more nauseous throughout the day, am also getting head aches and boob pain again. Another lovely side affect is major bloat; I'm seriously going to be in maternity clothes this time by 12 weeks...

That is a great idea :) Christmas day will be a hard one not having a drink! but I will think of something 

I have been getting the boob pain on and off as well and OMG so bloated as well I lost a lot of weight in Slimming world and now I feel you can not even notice it I am so bloated


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I feel your pain Celtic, I feel like I look as big as I did when I was 12 weeks last time :wacko: I haven't gained any weight yet but my stomach is protruding. I want to keep my pregnancy a secret at work until I'm around 14 or 15 weeks so I guess I'll be wearing lots of lose fitting clothes until mid February :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I feel your pain Celtic, I feel like I look as big as I did when I was 12 weeks last time :wacko: I haven't gained any weight yet but my stomach is protruding. I want to keep my pregnancy a secret at work until I'm around 14 or 15 weeks so I guess I'll be wearing lots of lose fitting clothes until mid February :winkwink:

I do think the bloat wears off I lost weight the week I found out and maintained last week been eating well so hoping I can only gain baby weight nothing extra this time! 
I had a dress for Christmas but change of plan LOL getting a nice jumper denim Jeggings and I have lovely boots to match warm and comfy and bloat somewhat hidden


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good call, sounds like it will be comfy!

The dress I bought for my brother's wedding is quite form-fitting, I may have to wear some spanx to keep everything well hidden...


----------



## NDH

EmyDra said:


> I really don't understand the decision to have no scans, off the top of my head I can think of 5 conditions I've known friends to have had that were only detectable by ultrasound and would've resulted in the death of their baby or an unviable pregnancy had they not have been seen on US. You don't have to have any interventions (I support women's choice to free-birth if they want to) but one scan immediately let's you know if you're at risk or potentially if baby will need medical attention when they are born.
> 
> However I find it hard not to like a browncoat, so hoping to be convinced lol

Well I certainly can't speak for everyone who opts out of ultrasounds cause I'm sure there are different reasons others choose, but I'm happy to share my own reason for my decision :flower:

When pregnant with DD1 my GP always mentioned how much DD hated the doppler as she would always try so hard to move away from it and furiously kick at the probe. Then at my late growth scan I had with her during the ultrasound she put her hands up to her ears and again seemed to be trying to get away (not easy to do at full term with nowhere to go but out lol) and after that my husband and I realised that the sound waves can bother babies and we're not comfortable with the possibility of causing them discomfort. 
I was adamant I was only going to have two scans the second time but one scan led to another and another and another as I had a bleed that turned out to be a subchorionic hematoma they wanted monitored regularly, and she was persistent breech and I had multiple scans to determine my candidacy for vaginal birth and other reasons, plus while the Midwives were confident on her position by feel every Dr wanted it confirmed by ultrasound, so I ended up with easily more than a dozen scans with her which I was so not comfortable with.

Later after learning how little of routine antenatal care is actually evidence based I started looking into what the evidence said about various things, including ultrasound. After reading the Cochrane reviews on ultrasound (not enough data to make a conclusion either way) I feel comfortable with the level of risk not having any routine scans (suspicion of a reason I'm certainly not opposed to of course so I do just plan to play it by ear).

Ultrasound certainly can detect some otherwise unknown serious issues, but issues that require surgery in utero or immediately following birth atr incredibly rare, and ultrasounds certainly isn't infallible. A high percentage of detected complications are either mistakes, resolve themselves or are not as serious as thought, all of which can cause extreme stress. Plus something like 40% of complications are missed by scans anyway. A friend recently had a baby with no arm below the elbow that three different scans missed :wacko: (not that anything could be done about it anyway so it wouldn't have changed the outcome but still that's a pretty obvious thing lol)



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Welcome NDH :wave: I had a homebirth with my daughter (was not planned but was an amazing experience) and I am think that I am going to plan to have this one at home as well.
> 
> I feel like this baby is a girl; I don't know if that's because I feel the exact same way that I did when I was pregnant with Isla so far, intuition or the fact that I've only had a girl so far so that's all I know.
> 
> I too am having a difficult time following both FB and this thread but will try to read back a bit. Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

That's cool! Having an unexpected homebirth must have been quite a shock to you! Did you and your OH cope ok with the surprise? I've known some who had unplanned homebirth who found them incredibly inspiring and empowering and others who were so traumatised (even though it was smooth sailing with a perfect outcome) they asked to be induced early so it wouldn't happen again :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Yeah the fb group moves way too fast for me to keep up lol I prefer our group on here, plus the notifications on fb drive me nuts! I even stopped following each post and the group in general and I still keep getting notifications. Lol
> 
> I wish I had the money to buy my swimming membership today bc I would kill to swim a few laps! I hate running, walking, etc. but swimming is soooo relaxing for me. I'm thinking it'll take my mind off my nausea. But gotta wait till after the holidays.
> 
> So my dd has been sleeping horribly the past week. Like waking up every hour screaming, so I went to bath and body works to buy this pillow spray and she slept 12 hours straight last night! As did I. I have a lil more energy today so I've managed to do a load of dishes and sweep and mop the kitchen floor! Going to vacuum next. And try to eat something. Feeling :sick:

It moves too fast for me as well and I notice people keep asking questions that have already been asked and have a lot of responses. I don't know if they just want people to respond to them or didn't look down enough to see the other threads, but it bugs me lol. I prefer BnB :thumbup:



sunshine2014 said:


> I left the group for now. But I'm still here! Hope you ladies still check in on here! I plan to come back in second trimester if I get there :)
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Still no nausea for me. I'm passed the day I got sick last time (yay!) but I've got my nausea pills ready for when it hits!

We're still here for you. I'm very nauseous. Mostly in the morning and early afternoon and not so bad as the day goes on, but still there. Gets better when I eat, but it have to force myself to because I'm so nauseous. My biggest issue is how overwhelmingly tired I am all the time. 



NDH said:


> Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining you all with an August 28 due date. I wasn't sure f I wanted to wait for a September group as I usually gestate long or go with August, but hubby and I are Browncoats so the Fireflies totally drew me in :D

Congrats, will add you



sunshine2014 said:


> So I'm 6w1d today and no morning sickness so far (touch wood). I am 2 days past when I got sick last time....not much, but I'll take it lol. I notice I start to feel queezy after I eat dinner, around 6pm the last 2 nights, but I just make a peppermint tea and feel fine. I had that last time too, and dinners became my LEAST favourite meal. However, last night before I ate hubby gave me an acid reflux pill and it worked like a charm...didn't feel sick at all. SO fingers crossed I'll just do that every night.
> 
> I'm feeling good, still nervous, but good. BUT, I have a strong intuition that this is a boy. My heart aches for a girl, completely. All of my family agrees that I'd have a girl first, but this really feels like a boy. I don't know if it's still my mind mentally preparing me for the fact that it may be a boy (which I'd be very happy with btw), but I think it's just starting me early. LAst time I didn't have this strong of a feeling about the gender. I hoped it was a girl, but that's about it.
> 
> Does anyone else have strong, persistant feeling about gender? Part of me is sad, but I know that as long as it's healthy and we make it to the end, I will be just as thrilled <3

I do have peppermint tea maybe I should try some, although the thought is making my tummy turn. Though honestly the thought of anything does. Aaa and the joys of pregnancy. But I'll happily be nauseous for however long I have to be for a healthy bub. 

I have a strong feeling this is a girl and I want a girl first. My great-grandmother, grandmother and mother all had girls first so I'm hoping to follow suit. With my MMC I hoped it was a girl but felt it was a boy. And since that loss I always had a sort of dream that I saw him maybe 4ish holding the hand of a little girl maybe 2ish. So kind of seemed like he was helping her through or getting her ready. Now when I see him I don't see the little girl anymore. So I feel like she is here. 

Nothing new to report. I'm horrible at keeping up lately. I'm just so overwhelmingly exhausted all the time. And feeling nauseous and just overall yucky. Only a week and a day until my ultrasound!


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome NDH, wow your a strong lady for not wanting help and support! 
Have you got a journal I can follow?

I have to be in hospital every 2 weeks from 26 weeks because of our history :( it is very stressful but I'm just glad the hospital are taking extra precaution with me and the baby x


----------



## mumanddad

I'm loosing my symptoms which is worrying me! I have one more test to take but will leave that till next week.


----------



## wantingagirl

Mumanddad try not to worry although I know it's so hard. When I had my son I had one wave of sickness and that was all that verified I felt pregnant practically throughout the while thing Exocet for a few headaches I honestly didn't believe I was pregnant til I went to my 12 week scan. 

NDH I'm so chuffed for you and understand completely your choices. I hope you manage to get your home birth there has been lots of issues huh? Your due date is codys birthday :))) 
I agree scans are great for identifying issues etc but also in a way it misses a lot or presents problems that aren't even there. This is also the reason I have never had the downs test I have heard of someone that aborted their baby and when tests were done after baby was completely normal. And to me regardless of the condition which can't be changed i would continue with the pregnancy. Of course unless there was an issue that could be avoided which of course would present itself with physical symptoms. 

I can't promise I will keep up with the fb page I have quite a busy life with 4 kids and working but will try my best and will just read a lot too and reply when I can but defo staying on here. 

I have my MW booking in appt next Monday and will ask about an early scan then

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I must upload a pic of my bloat I feel big already worse once I've eaten

I am also willing to get passed 5+6 this is when I lost my baby. Although that of course doesn't verify everything is fine although you know it's a milestone


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm sure all is OK MumandDad, at least you are being closely monitored throughout this pregnancy :hugs:

NDH, it was quite a surprise. I had a midwife and when she came to check me I was already complete (I had a fast labour). She told me we could go to hospital but I was having back labour and the thought of sitting in a car was horrid. So she told me to push once to see what would happen and then she was like, OK we're going to have a baby! My DH ran around like mad helping her get everything ready and then helped deliver Isla as the other midwife didn't make it in time. It was honestly an amazing experience. I felt wonderful after the birth and it was so nice being at home. People always ask me about the mess, (as I am a complete neat freak) but there was none, the midwives clean up everything.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wantingagirl said:


> I must upload a pic of my bloat I feel big already worse once I've eaten
> 
> I am also willing to get passed 5+6 this is when I lost my baby. Although that of course doesn't verify everything is fine although you know it's a milestone

Completely understand. My milestone is 8 weeks, we will probably see the baby around that time and if all is well then I feel that it will continue to be well for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## wantingagirl

Mrs. Eddie said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I must upload a pic of my bloat I feel big already worse once I've eaten
> 
> I am also willing to get passed 5+6 this is when I lost my baby. Although that of course doesn't verify everything is fine although you know it's a milestone
> 
> Completely understand. My milestone is 8 weeks, we will probably see the baby around that time and if all is well then I feel that it will continue to be well for the rest of the pregnancy.Click to expand...

We can only hope huh no point worrying throughout the whole pregnancy xx


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Yay for your friend. So exciting for her to be at that point!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling nauseous :( when did it start? Was it like this when you had your other little one?

I had severe hypermesis (however the heck it's spelled lol) was throwing up 4-8x a day. It was awful. I haven't thrown up at all so far but I just have this constant nausea. Blehhhh.



Pinkee said:


> Yes Greats! We're planning a babymoon 8-10 weeks before die date to Las Vegas. We have an annual car show we've been going to since 2007.
> 
> I took my best friend on her baby moon to Forks, wa when the first twilight movie came out. We had alot of fun.

Oooo I would love to visit Forks! I'm in love with all the twilight movies lol



NDH said:


> Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining you all with an August 28 due date. I wasn't sure f I wanted to wait for a September group as I usually gestate long or go with August, but hubby and I are Browncoats so the Fireflies totally drew me in :D
> 
> 
> I was initially due in June but miscarried on the 20th of November at 10+3 and well, here I am again, 3 weeks and 4 days later. I tested out my hcg and today hd a faint line appear again.
> 
> This is my 5th pregnancy and will be my third baby. I'll be homebirthing and not seeing a Dr at all, or having any sans unless I feel there's actually a reason to. My daughter has been telling me for days that "there's a different boy baby" in my tummy so I'm going to guess a boy but will obviously be team :yellow: no having any scans.
> 
> I'm trying to read all the posts but have only gotten to page 50 :haha:

Hi, and welcome! :)



sunshine2014 said:


> So I'm 6w1d today and no morning sickness so far (touch wood). I am 2 days past when I got sick last time....not much, but I'll take it lol. I notice I start to feel queezy after I eat dinner, around 6pm the last 2 nights, but I just make a peppermint tea and feel fine. I had that last time too, and dinners became my LEAST favourite meal. However, last night before I ate hubby gave me an acid reflux pill and it worked like a charm...didn't feel sick at all. SO fingers crossed I'll just do that every night.
> 
> I'm feeling good, still nervous, but good. BUT, I have a strong intuition that this is a boy. My heart aches for a girl, completely. All of my family agrees that I'd have a girl first, but this really feels like a boy. I don't know if it's still my mind mentally preparing me for the fact that it may be a boy (which I'd be very happy with btw), but I think it's just starting me early. LAst time I didn't have this strong of a feeling about the gender. I hoped it was a girl, but that's about it.
> 
> Does anyone else have strong, persistant feeling about gender? Part of me is sad, but I know that as long as it's healthy and we make it to the end, I will be just as thrilled <3

With my daughter I knew she was a girl from the moment I got my bfp. This time around, I have no clue! I keep switching back and forth.



wantingagirl said:


> I must upload a pic of my bloat I feel big already worse once I've eaten
> 
> I am also willing to get passed 5+6 this is when I lost my baby. Although that of course doesn't verify everything is fine although you know it's a milestone

Yeah my milestone was 6 weeks so my next one is 12.


----------



## mumanddad

wantingagirl said:


> Mumanddad try not to worry although I know it's so hard. When I had my son I had one wave of sickness and that was all that verified I felt pregnant practically throughout the while thing Exocet for a few headaches I honestly didn't believe I was pregnant til I went to my 12 week scan.
> 
> NDH I'm so chuffed for you and understand completely your choices. I hope you manage to get your home birth there has been lots of issues huh? Your due date is codys birthday :)))
> I agree scans are great for identifying issues etc but also in a way it misses a lot or presents problems that aren't even there. This is also the reason I have never had the downs test I have heard of someone that aborted their baby and when tests were done after baby was completely normal. And to me regardless of the condition which can't be changed i would continue with the pregnancy. Of course unless there was an issue that could be avoided which of course would present itself with physical symptoms.
> 
> I can't promise I will keep up with the fb page I have quite a busy life with 4 kids and working but will try my best and will just read a lot too and reply when I can but defo staying on here.
> 
> I have my MW booking in appt next Monday and will ask about an early scan then
> 
> Xxx

I'm not overly worried but I am haha. With the boys I felt sick from 5 weeks till 15, extremely tired but I was working and headaches were bad.

I have a few waves or sicky feeling and the odd cramp but it is just slowing. 
I keep saying this is my 4th pregnancy so my body knows what to do so maybe that's why I'm not getting loads of cramping ect x


----------



## KylasBaby

Can't even finish my breakfast/lunch today. I feel so sick. Usually eating makes the nausea lessen, but not today. I think actually vomiting it just around the corner for me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> I must upload a pic of my bloat I feel big already worse once I've eaten
> 
> I am also willing to get passed 5+6 this is when I lost my baby. Although that of course doesn't verify everything is fine although you know it's a milestone

I am the same only mine is 8 weeks that's when I found out I MC


----------



## CelticNiamh

KylasBaby said:


> Can't even finish my breakfast/lunch today. I feel so sick. Usually eating makes the nausea lessen, but not today. I think actually vomiting it just around the corner for me.

Oh you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I've considered a home birth but I'm not 100% sure what I will do yet. I get my second ultrasound this week, but the first one was because of spotting and the next will be to check for a hb. I'd love to do research on different birthing styles. I know I'm definitely not doing an epidural.


----------



## MrsHudson

I actually feel better today. I just have to keep food in me and keep active. I was able to find a reason to cancel our Xmas party so I feel better about that. I just didn't want to deal with being tired and having to hide that I'm pregnant with the absence of drinking.

My first prenatal appointment is tomorrow. I'm so excited but not to thrilled about them looking down there. I guess I need to get used to it.


----------



## jaspie

I cancelled going to my Christmas party too. I just couldn't face coming in from work then going back out at 7pm in the cold and dark just to pretend to drink all night. Glad I did too as there was loads of free wine on the table and they were playing drinking games!

I went to the doctors 2 weeks ago today and today the midwife called me to arrange a time for my booking appointment! It's 29th December and I'll be 8 weeks.

Today I've felt more constantly nauseous than just waves and had my first dizzy spell too. 
Also I noticed that while walking into work I was walking with a girl I know who walks really fast and I was struggling to keep up. I was breathless and it was making me feel sick trying to keep up so I just slowed down. I ran a marathon at the end of October i don't think my fitness can have deserted me already so I can't even manage a 10 min brisk walk!!

Totally got a strong feeling this is a girl. In addition to my spots and tired, washed out face i now have the biggest painful spot near my mouth and bloodshot eyes. Nice!


----------



## MrsHudson

Jaspie I get winded with everything I do. I really didn't think much of it and until my babycenter app said it's a very common, early sign of pregnancy. I get short of breath even laying in bed.

My boss turned our office party into something it shouldn't be about so I'm glad we canceled. My coworker didn't want to go either.


----------



## jtink28

We live in a third floor walk up! Carrying my 31 pound toddler up 3 flights of stairs feels like a full workout these days, lol!!


----------



## sunshine2014

My milestone is my 12/13 week u/s. That's the one I found out that I'd lost the baby, so it was a really sad day for me. I'll be on edge until I get to take home the little picture of my babe this time. It will happen <3

I also cancelled my Christmas party. I love to host and am always looking for excuses to have people over, but I'm not up for faking it this time. I'd miss my wine too much lol.

I'm thinking about sushi tonight -- mmm, that may be my first craving yet. I'll skip the spicy salmon roll though (it's my fav), but still love all the others! :)


----------



## MrsHudson

I can barely get up one flight of stairs in our house with just me, so I feel for you.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

good grief just got off the phone with my mother. I was so emotional I was sure she would be able to tell. but thank goodness she just thought I was having a rough day.


how is everyone?


----------



## KylasBaby

I get of breath very easily too. I've read that metabolically our bodies are doing more while we're sleeping than someone in the middle of a workout. So it's not surprising that when doing a little activity (ie. walking up stairs) we get out of breath easily. 

I was doing hard workouts over the summer and lost nearly 40lbs and now I can't even walk on the treadmill for a bit. The 20minute walk with the dog is tolerate I feel so sick and out of breathe. Ugh


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> My milestone is my 12/13 week u/s. That's the one I found out that I'd lost the baby, so it was a really sad day for me. I'll be on edge until I get to take home the little picture of my babe this time. It will happen <3
> 
> I also cancelled my Christmas party. I love to host and am always looking for excuses to have people over, but I'm not up for faking it this time. I'd miss my wine too much lol.
> 
> I'm thinking about sushi tonight -- mmm, that may be my first craving yet. I'll skip the spicy salmon roll though (it's my fav), but still love all the others! :)

Omg sushi... I'm drooling right now.


----------



## MrsHudson

I agree sushi sounds amazing. I almost grabbed some over the weekend but it sounded like one of those things I wanted but my stomach would later regret.

Well here comes my after lunch tiredness. It's funny because this didn't happen over the weekend and we were go, go, go. Must be something about this office.


----------



## sunshine2014

I definitely hear that! haha, work always makes me sleepy pregnant or not...


----------



## MrsHudson

Haha right? I'm so over work in general. The next 7 months better fly.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Totally agree wantingagirl, just have to try to relax and enjoy! :thumbup:

Sorry you are feeling so sick Kylas :hugs:

I'm already over work as well. Spent a portion of today figuring out when to take my vacation and when to go on leave. :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Mc is so common :( 

I pray we all have our forever babies xx


----------



## greats

I had sushi for lunch! Nothing raw of course but my goodness it was so good haha but of course my nausea is still here and my nightly headache is starting.


----------



## NDH

Wifey Ive friended you for an add to the fb group :) I remember you from June :)


----------



## MrsG09

mumanddad, I also seem to be losing my symptoms. Had been dealing with fairly intense nausea, and some vomiting, starting about 3w4-5d and today basically nothing. Trying not to worry, but that's easier said than done! Ate lunch without a single hint of nausea. Hope things are okay for both of us! :hugs:...rather, ALL of us!!

MrsH, hope your appointment goes well! My 1st is on Wednesday, which I'm guessing won't cover much but consultation being it's my first time at the birth center I'm looking to use. 

sunshine, sushi sounds excellent! 

Some other stuff lately, last night I so unwisely read an article about girls in various countries being kidnapped for slavery/sex slavery. I'm sure you can all imagine how well that went. Bawled like a baby. I started out only tearing up, then went in to kitchen to stir dinner, where DH was about to start cutting up watermelon for me, and as I started mentioning it out loud, I just broke down. He wrapped me in his arms and said "I know." Then continued asking me why I would even read that right now anyways lol. I said I had to!! 

Today, I had to ask my ceramics instructor if ceramics is safe during pregnancy. I figured it's something my midwife wouldn't know for sure, but I knew I'd just worry sick if I continue without knowing. She embraced me in a hug, shed some tears (of course causing me to do so), and congratulated me before assuring me that it's fine. :happydance: Now back to praying this little bean is snuggled in.


----------



## sunshine2014

Had the sushi. Mmmm. So good!

It's 6:40 and I'm exhausted. But it's definitely too early for bed. 

Can you believe Christmas is almost a week away???


----------



## greats

I still have 5 family members to get gifts for! I've always mentioned doing a grab bag but my husbands side never wants to. It's terrible bc his immediate family is so large! Next year they've finally agreed to do a grab bag. I'm so broke it's not even funny. I'm ready for the new year lol


----------



## QueenQueso

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone had those eggo pancake bites? They're mini pancakes you microwave in the bag! Well the tins I'm babysitting have them and I've devoured two bags.....they're chocolate chip and sooooo good.

Haha, I love those! I'm sure they're VERY healthy and nutritious, lol, but man they're sooo good!



Missy. said:


> Is everyone nearly sorted for Christmas? I just finished shopping for my kids and my side of the family. Just got OH's side of the family to shop for now!

Nearly there, only a couple people left totally undone, need another stocking stuffer for my oldest as when I wrapped last night I realized I miscounted and the younger had one more.



greats said:


> So I know it's ridiculously early, but is anyone planning on doing a babymoon? Like a honeymoon?
> 
> My dh and I never got a honeymoon when we got married bc we were too poor with our dd on the way.
> 
> We are thinking about doing a babymoon before baby #2 arrives. I was dreaming big last night and started looking up a 3 night stay in Cancun, Mexico... Lol
> 
> But It makes more sense to stay local. So we are booking our babymoon next month. We are just going to rent a really nice hotel room in downtown Chicago for 2 nights and have us time. Thinking of doing it towards the middle/end of 2nd tri so I will have a noticeable bump but won't be super uncomfortable, yet.

We did an unintentional babymoon with my second. In 2010, we booked a May 2011 cruise. IUD out in Jan 2011 with plans to wait 3 full cycles before TTC, but BFP in Feb 2011. It was very nice, I'd love to go on another cruise, but I think I'm going to try and take a trip to Gatlinburg in the spring. I'd like to go with just DH, but it might be a family trip. He's just about on board with it, I brought it up and he said 'oh, I dunno' and didn't really want to talk about it, but then a few minutes later, he said 'the spring might be a good time, you probably won't be up to a big trip by the summertime.'



NDH said:


> Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining you all with an August 28 due date. I wasn't sure f I wanted to wait for a September group as I usually gestate long or go with August, but hubby and I are Browncoats so the Fireflies totally drew me in :D
> 
> 
> I was initially due in June but miscarried on the 20th of November at 10+3 and well, here I am again, 3 weeks and 4 days later. I tested out my hcg and today hd a faint line appear again.
> 
> This is my 5th pregnancy and will be my third baby. I'll be homebirthing and not seeing a Dr at all, or having any sans unless I feel there's actually a reason to. My daughter has been telling me for days that "there's a different boy baby" in my tummy so I'm going to guess a boy but will obviously be team :yellow: no having any scans.
> 
> I'm trying to read all the posts but have only gotten to page 50 :haha:

When we were voting on the name a few weeks ago, I pushed hard for fireflies because I'm also a proud Browncoat. :thumbup:

I'm considering homebirth for this LO, as if I go to the hospital it will be an immediate cesarean at 39w due to previous cesareans. I haven't entirely decided, as I'm not super close to the hospital in there would happen to be a problem. It's a 40 minute drive, possibly 30 if you absolutely fly.



MrsG09 said:


> Today, I had to ask my ceramics instructor if ceramics is safe during pregnancy. I figured it's something my midwife wouldn't know for sure, but I knew I'd just worry sick if I continue without knowing. She embraced me in a hug, shed some tears (of course causing me to do so), and congratulated me before assuring me that it's fine. :happydance: Now back to praying this little bean is snuggled in.

Just curious if there was something specific about ceramics that you thought might not be okay. I haven't done it since high school but I can't recall anything then that might've been iffy.



AFM, nausea seems to be ramping up a bit. It's always when I'm hungry, so I've tried to eat more, but the extreme hunger comes ALL THE SUDDEN, it's not like 'oh, you know I could eat' it's 'FEED ME NOW!!' complete with stomach growling. Lol. So even if I eat right before bed, I wake up starving and sick. Actually, I think eating right before bed makes me wake up hungrier. I've been getting really angry with DH too, and stomping off or snapping at him over things that's aren't really that big a deal.

DH asked my youngest two nights ago if he'd like for us to bring a new baby home and he said no. Lol. Sorry, buddy! :haha:


----------



## QueenQueso

greats said:


> I still have 5 family members to get gifts for! I've always mentioned doing a grab bag but my husbands side never wants to. It's terrible bc his immediate family is so large! Next year they've finally agreed to do a grab bag. I'm so broke it's not even funny. I'm ready for the new year lol

We're doing a gift exchange at my grandma's house for the first time this year. There aren't tons of us, but it's a start. There are 13 of us in the exchange, we drew names at Thanksgiving. My mom wanted to do the same at my other grandma's, but she said no, she didn't want to. There will be 15-17 of us there, depending on if two of them bring girlfriends. Maybe we can talk them into it for next year.

I don't mind buying for everyone in DH's family, as it's very small. It's only his brother and his dad, plus two close family friends.


----------



## MrsG09

greats, I like the grab bag gift exchange idea. DH's family is very big on exchanging gifts, and while the family is small, the expectations for amount spent is more than I've ever experienced in my family so I struggle with it. Not used to being expected to get someone expensive gifts, far more used to the holidays being about family and togetherness. I don't know. Would like to think kids entering the picture would change things some, but I suspect it will only get more intense. I'm with you!! Going broke lol! We still have quite a by of shopping to do, too. :sleep:

Queen, I had read mixed information online so I wasn't sure. But what she told me is the clay dust can be hard on anyone from a respiratory perspective if inhaled, but they do the cleanup when nobody's in the studio, and then she mentioned chemicals in a sense of, glazes would be harmful if ingested, but obviously we know not to do so. 

Lol, that's funny that your youngest said no on the baby question! :haha:


----------



## hopingnowsit

WOW! Sorry I have been gone for a bit ladies lol....I have been on the past couple nights but I had soooooooo much to catch up on :) 
Since I've been off my whole family has had the stomach flu yuck! Nothing like watching one son puke then the other two in sequence literally. I was the last to get it just when I thought I was the lucky one lol...anywho congrats to all the new ladies, and wishing you a h&h 9mos....

Feeling nauseated 24/7 not like i'm going to puke but just a nasty feeling all the time especially when thinking about food, nothing sounds good, when i feel hungry i think of what to eat and bam everything is gross and i'm better off not eating(of course i make sure i squeeze little bits in throughout the day) but man it would be nice to eat a good hearty meal again!

Also just a note about Ultrasounds...I am very thankful that I had them for 1 I found out I was carrying twins and 2 my son was born with Complete Atrial Ventricular Septal Defect...It was diagnosed while I was pregnant and is a very serious Heart Defect. Every baby is different so some can handle the defect to an extent when it is born and be asymptomatic however many are born and require immediate surgery. The choice is always yours and everyone respects everyones decisions just thought I'd share my experience because ultrasounds saved my sons life. 

Got my Christmas tree decorated today but trying to keep my 3 toddlers away from is is def a task...We'll see how tomorrow goes


----------



## hopingnowsit

Update! I made a Raspberry Sour cream Pie earlier today to get in the spirit of xmas baking and hubby made me try a bit just now, we'll needless to say gobbled down a piece yay something that tasted delish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

hopingnowsit said:


> Update! I made a Raspberry Sour cream Pie earlier today to get in the spirit of xmas baking and hubby made me try a bit just now, we'll needless to say gobbled down a piece yay something that tasted delish!!!!!!!!!!!

That sounds soo good which is surprising considering the only thing I've really been eating lately is toast. I'm hoping the doctor will have some tips at my appointment Thursday to help with this nausea.


----------



## NDH

hopingnowsit said:


> WOW! Sorry I have been gone for a bit ladies lol....I have been on the past couple nights but I had soooooooo much to catch up on :)
> Since I've been off my whole family has had the stomach flu yuck! Nothing like watching one son puke then the other two in sequence literally. I was the last to get it just when I thought I was the lucky one lol...anywho congrats to all the new ladies, and wishing you a h&h 9mos....
> 
> Feeling nauseated 24/7 not like i'm going to puke but just a nasty feeling all the time especially when thinking about food, nothing sounds good, when i feel hungry i think of what to eat and bam everything is gross and i'm better off not eating(of course i make sure i squeeze little bits in throughout the day) but man it would be nice to eat a good hearty meal again!
> 
> Also just a note about Ultrasounds...I am very thankful that I had them for 1 I found out I was carrying twins and 2 my son was born with Complete Atrial Ventricular Septal Defect...It was diagnosed while I was pregnant and is a very serious Heart Defect. Every baby is different so some can handle the defect to an extent when it is born and be asymptomatic however many are born and require immediate surgery. The choice is always yours and everyone respects everyones decisions just thought I'd share my experience because ultrasounds saved my sons life.
> 
> Got my Christmas tree decorated today but trying to keep my 3 toddlers away from is is def a task...We'll see how tomorrow goes


That must have been a scary time for you. Did he get taken for surgery immediately or did you get to hold him at all first?
I'm definitely aware that ultrasounds can save lives, and if they were 100:% infallible I would definitely get one. But knowing that if I had ultrasounds it would be nearly as likely that my baby would be born with a condition the scan had failed to detect as having a baby with a condition that was known about doesn't make the potential stress of a false diagnosis worth it for my husband and I. In our current situation of course. I'm not one to say I'll never do something because circumstances can always change. But with the knowledge I have and what I've seen friends go through in a wide range of situations (no scans and baby born with problems, scan that picked up a problem that wasn't as severe as expected, scans that said baby would absolutely not live and was born perfectly healthy, scans that didn't detect a problem that was present, and of course scans that detected a problem that led to a happy conclusion as a result - and sometimes not because foreknowledge of an issue unfortunately doesn't always mean something can be done about it) we are confident in our decision.
I believe in being as fully informed of the risks and benefits on both sides as possible, and then determining for myself which risks I'm comfortable taking. Because everything has risks and everyone will have different comfort levels 
:flower:

Good luck with the tree! Mine didn't last a week before I took the decorations of the bottom and I only have two under three not three under three :haha:

Feeling a bit dizzy and nauseous today. Taking it as a good sign (I've been lucky to have had pretty symptomless pregnancies - I only had a couple weeks of mild nausea in my third pregnancy (with my second child).


----------



## DSemcho

sunshine2014 said:


> My milestone is my 12/13 week u/s. That's the one I found out that I'd lost the baby, so it was a really sad day for me. I'll be on edge until I get to take home the little picture of my babe this time. It will happen <3
> 
> I also cancelled my Christmas party. I love to host and am always looking for excuses to have people over, but I'm not up for faking it this time. I'd miss my wine too much lol.
> 
> I'm thinking about sushi tonight -- mmm, that may be my first craving yet. I'll skip the spicy salmon roll though (it's my fav), but still love all the others! :)

I've already surpassed my milestone lol. Next one is there being a hb on Thursday. lol I wish you the best of luck!!!!!



MrsHudson said:


> I can barely get up one flight of stairs in our house with just me, so I feel for you.

I have been avoiding the stairs as much as possible and have been taking elevators, but that's my paranoia.



2kidsplusttc3 said:


> good grief just got off the phone with my mother. I was so emotional I was sure she would be able to tell. but thank goodness she just thought I was having a rough day.
> 
> 
> how is everyone?

I'm doing good!! Actually being emotional, and wanting to tell them, is why I've been avoiding talking to my mother and MIL.



QueenQueso said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone had those eggo pancake bites? They're mini pancakes you microwave in the bag! Well the tins I'm babysitting have them and I've devoured two bags.....they're chocolate chip and sooooo good.
> 
> Haha, I love those! I'm sure they're VERY healthy and nutritious, lol, but man they're sooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> Missy. said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone nearly sorted for Christmas? I just finished shopping for my kids and my side of the family. Just got OH's side of the family to shop for now!Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly there, only a couple people left totally undone, need another stocking stuffer for my oldest as when I wrapped last night I realized I miscounted and the younger had one more.
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> So I know it's ridiculously early, but is anyone planning on doing a babymoon? Like a honeymoon?
> 
> My dh and I never got a honeymoon when we got married bc we were too poor with our dd on the way.
> 
> We are thinking about doing a babymoon before baby #2 arrives. I was dreaming big last night and started looking up a 3 night stay in Cancun, Mexico... Lol
> 
> But It makes more sense to stay local. So we are booking our babymoon next month. We are just going to rent a really nice hotel room in downtown Chicago for 2 nights and have us time. Thinking of doing it towards the middle/end of 2nd tri so I will have a noticeable bump but won't be super uncomfortable, yet.Click to expand...
> 
> We did an unintentional babymoon with my second. In 2010, we booked a May 2011 cruise. IUD out in Jan 2011 with plans to wait 3 full cycles before TTC, but BFP in Feb 2011. It was very nice, I'd love to go on another cruise, but I think I'm going to try and take a trip to Gatlinburg in the spring. I'd like to go with just DH, but it might be a family trip. He's just about on board with it, I brought it up and he said 'oh, I dunno' and didn't really want to talk about it, but then a few minutes later, he said 'the spring might be a good time, you probably won't be up to a big trip by the summertime.'
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining you all with an August 28 due date. I wasn't sure f I wanted to wait for a September group as I usually gestate long or go with August, but hubby and I are Browncoats so the Fireflies totally drew me in :D
> 
> 
> I was initially due in June but miscarried on the 20th of November at 10+3 and well, here I am again, 3 weeks and 4 days later. I tested out my hcg and today hd a faint line appear again.
> 
> This is my 5th pregnancy and will be my third baby. I'll be homebirthing and not seeing a Dr at all, or having any sans unless I feel there's actually a reason to. My daughter has been telling me for days that "there's a different boy baby" in my tummy so I'm going to guess a boy but will obviously be team :yellow: no having any scans.
> 
> I'm trying to read all the posts but have only gotten to page 50 :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> When we were voting on the name a few weeks ago, I pushed hard for fireflies because I'm also a proud Browncoat. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm considering homebirth for this LO, as if I go to the hospital it will be an immediate cesarean at 39w due to previous cesareans. I haven't entirely decided, as I'm not super close to the hospital in there would happen to be a problem. It's a 40 minute drive, possibly 30 if you absolutely fly.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsG09 said:
> 
> 
> Today, I had to ask my ceramics instructor if ceramics is safe during pregnancy. I figured it's something my midwife wouldn't know for sure, but I knew I'd just worry sick if I continue without knowing. She embraced me in a hug, shed some tears (of course causing me to do so), and congratulated me before assuring me that it's fine. :happydance: Now back to praying this little bean is snuggled in.Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious if there was something specific about ceramics that you thought might not be okay. I haven't done it since high school but I can't recall anything then that might've been iffy.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, nausea seems to be ramping up a bit. It's always when I'm hungry, so I've tried to eat more, but the extreme hunger comes ALL THE SUDDEN, it's not like 'oh, you know I could eat' it's 'FEED ME NOW!!' complete with stomach growling. Lol. So even if I eat right before bed, I wake up starving and sick. Actually, I think eating right before bed makes me wake up hungrier. I've been getting really angry with DH too, and stomping off or snapping at him over things that's aren't really that big a deal.
> 
> DH asked my youngest two nights ago if he'd like for us to bring a new baby home and he said no. Lol. Sorry, buddy! :haha:Click to expand...

Omg I feel like you do!! I only get sick when I get hungry and even then I don't know I'm hungry until the nausea comes on and it's like BAMMM.



hopingnowsit said:


> Update! I made a Raspberry Sour cream Pie earlier today to get in the spirit of xmas baking and hubby made me try a bit just now, we'll needless to say gobbled down a piece yay something that tasted delish!!!!!!!!!!!

What is this??????



QueenQueso said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> I still have 5 family members to get gifts for! I've always mentioned doing a grab bag but my husbands side never wants to. It's terrible bc his immediate family is so large! Next year they've finally agreed to do a grab bag. I'm so broke it's not even funny. I'm ready for the new year lol
> 
> We're doing a gift exchange at my grandma's house for the first time this year. There aren't tons of us, but it's a start. There are 13 of us in the exchange, we drew names at Thanksgiving. My mom wanted to do the same at my other grandma's, but she said no, she didn't want to. There will be 15-17 of us there, depending on if two of them bring girlfriends. Maybe we can talk them into it for next year.
> 
> I don't mind buying for everyone in DH's family, as it's very small. It's only his brother and his dad, plus two close family friends.Click to expand...

Luckily us being pregnant will be the gifts for family lolol.



AFM - So far so good. Waiting for the u/s on Thursday. Otherwise dealing with back pain in my lower back that kinda wraps around the front a little, as well as extreme nausea in the mornings and having to pee like a racehorse. Still cannot eat eggs, so this AM I had toast with some mayo, provolone cheese and ham lunch meat for breakfast (yes I cooked the lunch meat in my skillet before putting it on my bread)


----------



## xprincessx

Hi everyone! Room for another?

I am due August 27th...2 days before OH's birthday! What better present than a new baby? :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

we will be staying team :yellow: for the whole pregnancy but chinese gender predictor says :pink:


----------



## DSemcho

That's an awesome bday present!! I'm due 5 days before mine and DH's 5th wedding anniversary lol


----------



## xprincessx

DSemcho said:


> That's an awesome bday present!! I'm due 5 days before mine and DH's 5th wedding anniversary lol

that's lovely, would be great to have baby on wedding anniversary in some ways, might have to celebrate on a different day though :haha:


----------



## NDH

My best friends' birthdays are August 14 and 27, and my DHs birthday is August 15 :) looks like thrre are lots of august celebrations fit everyone :)
I'n pretty sure I'll be having a September bub though.


----------



## NDH

Oh and I had who shared the same birthday with her hubby. They chose to get married the same day and just get all the celebrations out at once. guess when their first baby wad due? Yep, their birthday/anniversary! Luckily bin chose a different date lol.


----------



## xprincessx

NDH said:


> My best friends' birthdays are August 14 and 27, and my DHs birthday is August 15 :) looks like thrre are lots of august celebrations fit everyone :)
> I'n pretty sure I'll be having a September bub though.

I'm pretty sure I'll be a September too. My DS was 18 days overdue :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

My sister was due with her DD back in 2009 on August 5th and had her July 29th lol. So I'm hoping mine waits until August to pop out..


I saw someone mention something about blighted ovum's and I started reading on it because I wasn't sure what it was. I was just curious, since I had my ultrasound at 5w3d and they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac does that rule out the possibility of a blighted ovum? Or no? I'm not worried about it, but just something that caught my interest.


And Princess... Please tell me you're going to name your baby Hank if it's a boy and Peggy if it's a girl... Or Bobby for a boy.... I'd just die from happiness.


----------



## NDH

Wow Princess, you don't hear about many who make it that far without being induced these days, good on you :)


----------



## DSemcho

^^ what NDH said lol. My MIL was 2 weeks overdue with my DH so instead of being born in Dec 1984 he was born Jan 1985 lol. But he also ended up being 9lbs 13oz... And she had to use castor oil to get him out of there. I'm hoping this baby won't be as stubborn or as big because my poor vagina is terrified.


----------



## xprincessx

NDH said:


> Wow Princess, you don't hear about many who make it that far without being induced these days, good on you :)

I was induced at 16 days over, he was not coming for love nor money..hoping it was his stubborness only lol


----------



## xprincessx

DSemcho said:


> My sister was due with her DD back in 2009 on August 5th and had her July 29th lol. So I'm hoping mine waits until August to pop out..
> 
> 
> I saw someone mention something about blighted ovum's and I started reading on it because I wasn't sure what it was. I was just curious, since I had my ultrasound at 5w3d and they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac does that rule out the possibility of a blighted ovum? Or no? I'm not worried about it, but just something that caught my interest.
> 
> 
> And Princess... Please tell me you're going to name your baby Hank if it's a boy and Peggy if it's a girl... Or Bobby for a boy.... I'd just die from happiness.

haha that made me lol. Robert is my brothers name, Bobby would be a great name ;)


----------



## DSemcho

You've seen the show King of the Hill right??


My husband's name is Robert too, but he's always gone by Bob.... It's such an old man name, Bob...


----------



## NDH

DSemcho that's hilarious cause I was due in January 1985 and born in Dec 1984! Lol. just as well I was early as my mom had already spent a whole month in hospital with me due to a kidney infection.


----------



## DSemcho

Ouch! What day were you due?? Dh was born on 6 Jan and due around 22 December lol.

I was only 3 days overdue lol. I was due on Thanksgiving (which was 26 November that year) and I was born 29 November.


----------



## NDH

I think I was due on January 3 but born on December 27 (11 days til the big 3-Oh!). My first was due December 29 and born January 8 and my second was due June 2 and born June 6.

My grandma claims to have gone to 46 weeks with my aunt! While I know of a couple people who definitely went to 44 and 45 weeks I'm not quite sure I believe my grandma as my aunt was only 6lbs. She must have had her dates out or had a mc and gotten pregnant immediately and not realised.


----------



## xprincessx

DSemcho said:


> You've seen the show King of the Hill right??
> 
> 
> My husband's name is Robert too, but he's always gone by Bob.... It's such an old man name, Bob...

yes i have that's why I thought it was funny. My brother name was a side note so I *could* use it to dedicate it to him :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

My brother James was due christmas day 1985 and was born new years day 1986!


----------



## mumanddad

This baby is making me out to be a lier haha. 

Last night I took my bra off and I had to hold my boobs they was so sore haha and then today I sat to eat my fruit and yoghurt for breakfast and OMG it didn't agree with me :( now I have to find something else to eat that will agree with my diet :-/


----------



## DSemcho

Honestly I stopped dieting lol. I'm still eating healthy, but I'm not dieting anymore.


----------



## xprincessx

Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!


----------



## mumanddad

xprincessx said:


> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!

I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet 

Although struggling with breakfast ideas x


----------



## sunshine2014

Breakfast is a tough one. I'm not big on it anyways, I usually just drink coffee until like 11 then have a small snack, then lunch around 1:30. I also can't stand the idea of having anything that's not breakfast food before noon, it's a weird quirk I have. I make these healthy wheat bran muffins that I can usually stomach, but right now I'm just working on a tea. Perhaps try some rye toast? It may help and it's not as bad for you! :) 

Still no nausea for me...I feel like a broken record, but my worry hasn't eased up about it yet. They're supposed to call me today about my blood work. Once I get those results, if they are good, I may just be able to relax and feel lucky about the lack of nausea. Some of you ladies seem to be really hurting...

Time is DRAGGGGIIINNGGGGG. Last time I was very nauseous and tired by this time, my boobs were also SUPER painful. I remember that feeling when the bra would come off, yikes. That can hold off for a bit longer. I also had an aversion to showers haha, that sounds so gross (I still took them, wont worry ahah) but it made me physically ill. I think it's because it was in the summer, and the shower was hot. Anyways, it was not fun. My least favourite time of the day lol. I hope that doesn't come back, I love showers.


----------



## NDH

I'm another who can only eat "breakfast food" at breakfast time. It grosses me out that my dh will eat leftovers from dinner for breakfast - straight out of the fridge :sick:

I pretty much just alternate between Bacon and eggs and porridge with assorted topping (peaches, banana and coconut, caramalised Apple, etc). I'm so boring lol. Occasionally I'll do waffles or pancakes or French toast etc but cleanup for pancakes and waffles makes them not worth it :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mumanddad said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet
> 
> Although struggling with breakfast ideas xClick to expand...

I am doing slimming world as well, lost 1.5 my first week when I found out I was pregnant and maintained last week 

This week I have two weetabix with some milk and fruit after that seems to be going down ok for now, you do get extra Healthy B and A options as well still managing to eat healthy for now anyway :flower: have you told your consultant yet I want to hold off for a while guess Christmas will be a good excuse if I do see a gain I be happy holding my own though only want to gain baby weight this time :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome xprincess :hi: Wow, I can't believe you were 18 days over due, you must have been so ready for him to arrive...BTW I love the name Callum, it has always been my favorite boy name!

My daughter was actually born on her due date, I wonder if this baby will be the same...

Mumanddad, glad that your symptoms are back. You must feel much better. 

For me, I am definitely not dieting but I am trying to make sure that I eat healthy food. I know with my last pregnancy I ate whatever I wanted (a lot of junk initially as it was all I wanted to eat) and I ended up gaining quite a bit of weight and having a lot of water retention/swelling at the end of my pregnancy (which I think was partially from eating too much salt). I did eventually lose all the weight but it was a lot of work so I'm hoping to be a bit better with my eating this time so I don't have as much to lose after...

Again, I don't think I will ever be able to keep up with this thread but will follow along as best I can.:flower:


----------



## DSemcho

xprincessx said:


> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!

Did the conversion to lbs and me and you weigh the same lol. I'm maintaining though. 




NDH said:


> I'm another who can only eat "breakfast food" at breakfast time. It grosses me out that my dh will eat leftovers from dinner for breakfast - straight out of the fridge :sick:
> 
> I pretty much just alternate between Bacon and eggs and porridge with assorted topping (peaches, banana and coconut, caramalised Apple, etc). I'm so boring lol. Occasionally I'll do waffles or pancakes or French toast etc but cleanup for pancakes and waffles makes them not worth it :haha:

Oh I love breakfast all the time... Having cereal now and it's 4pm lol


----------



## mumanddad

CelticNiamh said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet
> 
> Although struggling with breakfast ideas xClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing slimming world as well, lost 1.5 my first week when I found out I was pregnant and maintained last week
> 
> This week I have two weetabix with some milk and fruit after that seems to be going down ok for now, you do get extra Healthy B and A options as well still managing to eat healthy for now anyway :flower: have you told your consultant yet I want to hold off for a while guess Christmas will be a good excuse if I do see a gain I be happy holding my own though only want to gain baby weight this time :flower:Click to expand...

Yeh I have told them because you get a form that you have to give to the mw.

I looked up weetabix and it said there like 7 sins each :-/ I will get some later though. I lost 1 stone and then found out I was pregnant. I also maintained last week but this week I think I have gained a couple of pound xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats princess 

NDH have you been added yet? Xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love breakfast all the time... Having cereal now and it's 4pm lolClick to expand...


Another cereal addict, my DH would only eat cereal if I let him :haha:


----------



## hopingnowsit

DSemcho- Raspberry Sour Cream Pie is pretty simple here is the recipe if any would like to try:

2 eggs slightly beaten
1 cup sour cream
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 tsp lemon rind
3 cups fresh raspberries
1 pie shell

Combine all ingredients except the raspberries fold them in last. Then pour mixture into pie shell. Bake for 40 mins at 400F

Let cool and enjoy!


----------



## KylasBaby

xprincessx said:


> Hi everyone! Room for another?
> 
> I am due August 27th...2 days before OH's birthday! What better present than a new baby? :haha:




xprincessx said:


> we will be staying team :yellow: for the whole pregnancy but chinese gender predictor says :pink:

Congrats! Will add you. 

Still feeling like crap here. OH brought me some crackers as I've read it's best to eat right when you wake up. Tried that....had to spit the cracker out it made things worse. She got me some peppermints too which seem to be helping today, but still quite nauseous. But I did have a small breakfast so that's good. My boss is home today (I'm a nanny so I work in their house) not feeling well and I don't feel well so it's awkward bc the boys are in school. There's about 4 hours in the am I am just chillin at their house and it's awkward with her home I feel like I should do something. But I do laundry Monday, Wednesday and Fridays and grocery shopping on Fridays. So there is literally nothing for me to do today. And I feel like crap and I've told her I'm sick. She dropped the boys at school and is picking them up, they have no activities after school today so I don't understand why she hasn't told me to go home. Awkward....


----------



## OneMore Time

KylasBaby said:


> Still feeling like crap here. OH brought me some crackers as I've read it's best to eat right when you wake up. Tried that....had to spit the cracker out it made things worse. She got me some peppermints too which seem to be helping today, but still quite nauseous. But I did have a small breakfast so that's good. My boss is home today (I'm a nanny so I work in their house) not feeling well and I don't feel well so it's awkward bc the boys are in school. There's about 4 hours in the am I am just chillin at their house and it's awkward with her home I feel like I should do something. But I do laundry Monday, Wednesday and Fridays and grocery shopping on Fridays. So there is literally nothing for me to do today. And I feel like crap and I've told her I'm sick. She dropped the boys at school and is picking them up, they have no activities after school today so I don't understand why she hasn't told me to go home. Awkward....

Uuummm...REALLY awkward. Maybe she likes the company or feels weird sending you away. I am so sorry you are stuck there in a really weird position on top of feeling so sick. It makes for a really long day.


----------



## mumanddad

KylasBaby said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Room for another?
> 
> I am due August 27th...2 days before OH's birthday! What better present than a new baby? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> we will be staying team :yellow: for the whole pregnancy but chinese gender predictor says :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Will add you.
> 
> Still feeling like crap here. OH brought me some crackers as I've read it's best to eat right when you wake up. Tried that....had to spit the cracker out it made things worse. She got me some peppermints too which seem to be helping today, but still quite nauseous. But I did have a small breakfast so that's good. My boss is home today (I'm a nanny so I work in their house) not feeling well and I don't feel well so it's awkward bc the boys are in school. There's about 4 hours in the am I am just chillin at their house and it's awkward with her home I feel like I should do something. But I do laundry Monday, Wednesday and Fridays and grocery shopping on Fridays. So there is literally nothing for me to do today. And I feel like crap and I've told her I'm sick. She dropped the boys at school and is picking them up, they have no activities after school today so I don't understand why she hasn't told me to go home. Awkward....Click to expand...

Have you tried ginger biscuits? Apprently they work for sickness x


----------



## KylasBaby

Yup, just a little awkward lol. I'm hoping she will at least let me go early. I know they're paying me to be here, but when there isn't anything to do and she is home....kind of like what's the point? I should also mention she is 6 or so months pregnant with her third. But when she is here the boys want nothing to do with me so aside from walking the dog around 2 there really isn't anything for me to do. Awkward sauce city. 

mum, no haven't tried those. Ginger made me nauseous pre-pregnancy so I don't see that going over to well. I'm definitely Italy asking my doctor for something at my appointment after my ultrasound in one week from today! Hopefully she can give me something to help.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mumanddad said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet
> 
> Although struggling with breakfast ideas xClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing slimming world as well, lost 1.5 my first week when I found out I was pregnant and maintained last week
> 
> This week I have two weetabix with some milk and fruit after that seems to be going down ok for now, you do get extra Healthy B and A options as well still managing to eat healthy for now anyway :flower: have you told your consultant yet I want to hold off for a while guess Christmas will be a good excuse if I do see a gain I be happy holding my own though only want to gain baby weight this time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I have told them because you get a form that you have to give to the mw.
> 
> I looked up weetabix and it said there like 7 sins each :-/ I will get some later though. I lost 1 stone and then found out I was pregnant. I also maintained last week but this week I think I have gained a couple of pound xxClick to expand...

same here lost 1 stone and then discovered I was pregnant :haha: you can have them as a healthyB option you do not have to syn them, then make sure you have some fruit if you can manage it :flower:

I like the special k porridge as well another HB option check out the foodlog online it give you more options on what you can have for your healthy A and B handy I love having the alpen light bars I am breastfeeding as well so making sure I eat the 2 healthy B and A options I need


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're so sick Kylas and yes very weird that your employer is keeping you around even though there's nothing to do. Maybe she does want some company...

My Mom said saltine crackers were the first thing she would eat every morning in early pregnancy. If crackers aren't working for you maybe toast might be OK?


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I really just wish I was at 6 or 7 weeks already! this early part is annoying me. I feel like everyone is looking at me like I am crazy for knowing I am pregnant this early . and will be 4 weeks on thursday...

is anyone else's boobs much bigger?? It is weird to me. I am sure they are going to get even bigger as the pregnancy progresses, which will be weird for me as I am always an a or b cup. they are already getting to a c. which has never happened.


----------



## KylasBaby

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> I really just wish I was at 6 or 7 weeks already! this early part is annoying me. I feel like everyone is looking at me like I am crazy for knowing I am pregnant this early . and will be 4 weeks on thursday...
> 
> is anyone else's boobs much bigger?? It is weird to me. I am sure they are going to get even bigger as the pregnancy progresses, which will be weird for me as I am always an a or b cup. they are already getting to a c. which has never happened.

I found out at 9dpo so 3+2 lol. It was so early. And felt like time went so slowly. It still does. 

Mine were bigger from like 1dpo lol. It was crazy. I was a c bordering on d. Now they're definitely a full d if not more. 

So this am I managed to stomach a cheese sandwich for breakfast and now am having a small salad with some dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets :). So year it's all staying down and not causing me too much grief. Definitely going back to the peppermints as soon as I'm done though. Only thing that helps.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

KylasBaby said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> I really just wish I was at 6 or 7 weeks already! this early part is annoying me. I feel like everyone is looking at me like I am crazy for knowing I am pregnant this early . and will be 4 weeks on thursday...
> 
> is anyone else's boobs much bigger?? It is weird to me. I am sure they are going to get even bigger as the pregnancy progresses, which will be weird for me as I am always an a or b cup. they are already getting to a c. which has never happened.
> 
> I found out at 9dpo so 3+2 lol. It was so early. And felt like time went so slowly. It still does.
> 
> Mine were bigger from like 1dpo lol. It was crazy. I was a c bordering on d. Now they're definitely a full d if not more.
> 
> So this am I managed to stomach a cheese sandwich for breakfast and now am having a small salad with some dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets :). So year it's all staying down and not causing me too much grief. Definitely going back to the peppermints as soon as I'm done though. Only thing that helps.Click to expand...

Yeah. I hope you can keep your food down. Nausea is annoying. 
andthank you for making me feel better. I got my first positive test at 8 dpo. so I kinda knew pretty early. <3 I think it is strange how we get bigger boobs right away. LOL. I guess maybe I just forgot what it is like.


----------



## greats

Awkward sauce is right! I'd just ask to go home tbh.

Well, I thought I would get away with no throwing up this time around but it's started this morning and I literally can't keep anything down, including water. Gonna go throw up for the 2nd time this morning...


----------



## mummy3ds

I am still feeling sick, and just find eating is helping, certainly wont be helping my waistline though
So the Chinese gender predictor, accurate or not in your experiences??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're throwing up now Greats, that really sucks :hugs:

I'm not feeling great either, tiredness is really starting to kick in and feel very nauseous in the afternoons, especially driving home :sick: Isla is also teething this week so her sleep has not been great...

Mummy, the Chinese gender predictor was correct for me last time. I got Girl again this time too!


----------



## greats

Trying saltine crackers now. It doesn't help that I've asked my lovely dh to clean out the litter box for 3 days now. I explained to him about pregnant ladies can't do it. But he doesn't seem to have gotten the message. I walked past it, my poor kitty has to do her business in there and it's soooo filthy! I sent a rather mean text to dh. He's on my shit list right now for being downright lazy.

Chinese gender said I was having a daughter last time and was right. It says daughter this time as well so we shall find out in March lol


----------



## sunshine2014

I just called my Dr to see if my blood came in, it did but my Dr. is away until tomorrow. I kept asking the girl if there was anyone who could tell me, or if I could come in to a walk in because I was really nervous. She recognized my name, and she's the one who took my blood (I've seen her a lot in the last 6 months), and I think she felt bad and heard the desperation in my voice, so she said the level is at 5 weeks. My heart sank at first, but then I realized I got it done last week when I was 5 weeks... so YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Can we all let out a big breath for me, that's another milestone passed.

I went to yoga and got a latte today. I'm not nauseous, but I find I don't have an appetite either. I was starting to feel light headed though, so I made rye toast with avacado and a hard boiled egg on top. Now I'm trying to eat some almonds. Nothing appeals to me right now except oranges. 

As for the chinese gender predictor - I got Boy. But I also tested a bunch of people (ie. my family, DH, my SIL) and they were ALL RIGHT!!!!!!!!! My mind was pretty blown, but still slighttttlllyyyyyyyyyyy disappointed about the boy thing. God that makes me sound awful. I've just never had such a strong gut feeling about it before. It's 100% a boy.


----------



## DSemcho

I was going to comment on a few but fell asleep :( And now I don't remember what I was going to say.


----------



## NDH

DSemcho said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> Did the conversion to lbs and me and you weigh the same lol. I'm maintaining though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> I'm another who can only eat "breakfast food" at breakfast time. It grosses me out that my dh will eat leftovers from dinner for breakfast - straight out of the fridge :sick:
> 
> I pretty much just alternate between Bacon and eggs and porridge with assorted topping (peaches, banana and coconut, caramalised Apple, etc). I'm so boring lol. Occasionally I'll do waffles or pancakes or French toast etc but cleanup for pancakes and waffles makes them not worth it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I love breakfast all the time... Having cereal now and it's 4pm lolClick to expand...

Oh I worded it funny I meant I can't eat non breakfast food at breakfast time. I can eat breakfast food at any time of day :haha: I don't do boxed cereal though. Maybe a museli/granola on occasion if I've been too lazy to make any.



KylasBaby said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Room for another?
> 
> I am due August 27th...2 days before OH's birthday! What better present than a new baby? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> we will be staying team :yellow: for the whole pregnancy but chinese gender predictor says :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Will add you.
> 
> Still feeling like crap here. OH brought me some crackers as I've read it's best to eat right when you wake up. Tried that....had to spit the cracker out it made things worse. She got me some peppermints too which seem to be helping today, but still quite nauseous. But I did have a small breakfast so that's good. My boss is home today (I'm a nanny so I work in their house) not feeling well and I don't feel well so it's awkward bc the boys are in school. There's about 4 hours in the am I am just chillin at their house and it's awkward with her home I feel like I should do something. But I do laundry Monday, Wednesday and Fridays and grocery shopping on Fridays. So there is literally nothing for me to do today. And I feel like crap and I've told her I'm sick. She dropped the boys at school and is picking them up, they have no activities after school today so I don't understand why she hasn't told me to go home. Awkward....Click to expand...

Awkward.... I would be asking her if there's anything she would like you to be doing ad you feel rather useless. Maybe she'd get the hint and send you home :/



sunshine2014 said:


> I just called my Dr to see if my blood came in, it did but my Dr. is away until tomorrow. I kept asking the girl if there was anyone who could tell me, or if I could come in to a walk in because I was really nervous. She recognized my name, and she's the one who took my blood (I've seen her a lot in the last 6 months), and I think she felt bad and heard the desperation in my voice, so she said the level is at 5 weeks. My heart sank at first, but then I realized I got it done last week when I was 5 weeks... so YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Can we all let out a big breath for me, that's another milestone passed.
> 
> I went to yoga and got a latte today. I'm not nauseous, but I find I don't have an appetite either. I was starting to feel light headed though, so I made rye toast with avacado and a hard boiled egg on top. Now I'm trying to eat some almonds. Nothing appeals to me right now except oranges.
> 
> As for the chinese gender predictor - I got Boy. But I also tested a bunch of people (ie. my family, DH, my SIL) and they were ALL RIGHT!!!!!!!!! My mind was pretty blown, but still slighttttlllyyyyyyyyyyy disappointed about the boy thing. God that makes me sound awful. I've just never had such a strong gut feeling about it before. It's 100% a boy.


80-90% of old wives tales plus my gut told me I was having a boy first. I got the shock of my life when a girl popped out. There's still hope :flower:

Chinese gender calendar says I should have two boys so not right here. I also should have been a boy apparently.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I am so glad I'm not the only one feeling sick. Eating has become such a chore. There's so much food in my house because each day there's something that sounds good when everything else makes me sick. Problem is that the thing that sounds good has been changing everyday! Hopefully it's a good sign that baby is a ok.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That would really annoy me Greats :growlmad: One of the amazing perks of pregnancy for me is getting out of cat litter duty :winkwink:


----------



## MrsG09

.hopeful.one. said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only one feeling sick. Eating has become such a chore. There's so much food in my house because each day there's something that sounds good when everything else makes me sick. Problem is that the thing that sounds good has been changing everyday! Hopefully it's a good sign that baby is a ok.

That's what's been happening here. Building up a collection of various foods. My nausea still hasn't returned, but still, most food doesn't taste or sound good. Yesterday DH so kindly picked up chinese for me on his way home from work. By the time he got home, the shrimp didn't sound as good as originally lol. I mostly ate the fried rice and egg drop soup. I bought bananas yesterday afternoon even though they didn't sound that good to me. I figure I know they're healthy and decided I'd attempt to eat them. thought might be good for having next to the bed, too. Well, here comes lunch time today and nothing sounds good...except a banana! :rofl: Finally a win!

I have officially decided pregnant me, at least for the time being, HATES broccoli. First instance, I wanted cooked carrots, DH suggested the bag of frozen blend of carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower we had in our freezer. Nope. Wasn't having it. The idea made me cry. :haha: :dohh: Then out to eat this weekend, took a bite of broccoli from the mixed veggies on the plate. Blech. Expressed my distaste for which DH said he thought it was good. Said maybe it's just me. Then yesterdays Chinese food had a piece of broccoli in it. Took a bite and decided, yep, I currently want nothing to do with broccoli! :shrug:

Greats, don't blame you for being aggravated with DH! That would tick me off, too!


----------



## jaspie

Sorry you ladies are feeling sick. I've really started feeling it the last couple of days too. Today I was getting a lift after work with a friend and I felt so sick in the car I could barely join in the conversation. Got a banging headache today too. And started to feel lightheaded which feels completely weird. 

I had my first episode of baby brain too, I was out for a meal with work tonight and as i was leaving my friend asked what I had for my main course and I couldn't remember! I had literally just eaten it! I felt rough and shattered so was not my normal self and I'm pretty worried my workmates suspect me but what can I do?! I hope I convinced them I'm just ill and that's why I wasn't drinking and went home early!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It's so funny that you say that, I can't do broccoli either. I bought a bag of raw mixed veggies and I seperated all the broccoli out because I didn't even want to look at it. Not sure why, I'm usually fine with it.


----------



## MrsG09

Oh, dear, jaspie! Hopefully they believe the feeling ill! That really sounds like something that could happen to me. 

Hopeful.one, that is funny. I usually enjoy broccoli, too. The trend though is definitely telling me it's not happening for now!

Feeling a little bummed. Midwives office called and said the midwife had something come up and needs to change my appointment to Thursday. Wednesday worked perfect as DH already had day off for an event we're going to in the afternoon. Now he can't guarantee he'll be able to make it. Ugh. Guess I just keep my fingers crossed at this point. :shrug:


----------



## NDH

Not feeling hopeful as my lines haven't darkened in two days. Maybe a smidge fainter even :( symptoms have kicked in though. I will keep you updated.
It's still early - only 11dpo today, bit I would have expected to see some progress at /east.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Not feeling hopeful as my lines haven't darkened in two days. Maybe a smidge fainter even :( symptoms have kicked in though. I will keep you updated.
> It's still early - only 11dpo today, bit I would have expected to see some progress at /east.

fx all will be ok


----------



## sunshine2014

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mumanddad

CelticNiamh said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet
> 
> Although struggling with breakfast ideas xClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing slimming world as well, lost 1.5 my first week when I found out I was pregnant and maintained last week
> 
> This week I have two weetabix with some milk and fruit after that seems to be going down ok for now, you do get extra Healthy B and A options as well still managing to eat healthy for now anyway :flower: have you told your consultant yet I want to hold off for a while guess Christmas will be a good excuse if I do see a gain I be happy holding my own though only want to gain baby weight this time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I have told them because you get a form that you have to give to the mw.
> 
> I looked up weetabix and it said there like 7 sins each :-/ I will get some later though. I lost 1 stone and then found out I was pregnant. I also maintained last week but this week I think I have gained a couple of pound xxClick to expand...
> 
> same here lost 1 stone and then discovered I was pregnant :haha: you can have them as a healthyB option you do not have to syn them, then make sure you have some fruit if you can manage it :flower:
> 
> I like the special k porridge as well another HB option check out the foodlog online it give you more options on what you can have for your healthy A and B handy I love having the alpen light bars I am breastfeeding as well so making sure I eat the 2 healthy B and A options I needClick to expand...

I keep forgetting to look in the book  I maintained again this week  

I have seen in the book we can have the shredded wheat with fruit in which I love so going to buy some tomorrow x


----------



## CelticNiamh

mumanddad said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet
> 
> Although struggling with breakfast ideas xClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing slimming world as well, lost 1.5 my first week when I found out I was pregnant and maintained last week
> 
> This week I have two weetabix with some milk and fruit after that seems to be going down ok for now, you do get extra Healthy B and A options as well still managing to eat healthy for now anyway :flower: have you told your consultant yet I want to hold off for a while guess Christmas will be a good excuse if I do see a gain I be happy holding my own though only want to gain baby weight this time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I have told them because you get a form that you have to give to the mw.
> 
> I looked up weetabix and it said there like 7 sins each :-/ I will get some later though. I lost 1 stone and then found out I was pregnant. I also maintained last week but this week I think I have gained a couple of pound xxClick to expand...
> 
> same here lost 1 stone and then discovered I was pregnant :haha: you can have them as a healthyB option you do not have to syn them, then make sure you have some fruit if you can manage it :flower:
> 
> I like the special k porridge as well another HB option check out the foodlog online it give you more options on what you can have for your healthy A and B handy I love having the alpen light bars I am breastfeeding as well so making sure I eat the 2 healthy B and A options I needClick to expand...
> 
> I keep forgetting to look in the book  I maintained again this week
> 
> I have seen in the book we can have the shredded wheat with fruit in which I love so going to buy some tomorrow xClick to expand...

well done I go to SW on a Thursday so hoping for the same this week my self have you ever logged on line there is a section for a food diary I do not fill it in but it is good when you want to find out what is in the Healthy B section and it is updated quicker than the books :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Well I'm not sure if I had my first wave of nausea or I was just hungry. I seemed to be feeling sick but then I ate and I've been fine since. Hmmm. Was hoping that would be a sign. But for a split second I remembered how bad nausea feels and I'll just try to consider myself lucky for now.


----------



## KylasBaby

I just watched some childbirth videos . . . WHY DID I DO THAT?! Freaking out a bit. Oh goodness


----------



## NDH

I love watching birth videos <3 I'm choosie which ones though and always read the description first. I always bawl through them even when not pregnant lol.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs. Eddie said:


> That would really annoy me Greats :growlmad: One of the amazing perks of pregnancy for me is getting out of cat litter duty :winkwink:

Heh my husband has always done cat litter duty because it's his cat. But because the litter box sits on top of the dryer, he's also doing dishes.



MrsG09 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad I'm not the only one feeling sick. Eating has become such a chore. There's so much food in my house because each day there's something that sounds good when everything else makes me sick. Problem is that the thing that sounds good has been changing everyday! Hopefully it's a good sign that baby is a ok.
> 
> That's what's been happening here. Building up a collection of various foods. My nausea still hasn't returned, but still, most food doesn't taste or sound good. Yesterday DH so kindly picked up chinese for me on his way home from work. By the time he got home, the shrimp didn't sound as good as originally lol. I mostly ate the fried rice and egg drop soup. I bought bananas yesterday afternoon even though they didn't sound that good to me. I figure I know they're healthy and decided I'd attempt to eat them. thought might be good for having next to the bed, too. Well, here comes lunch time today and nothing sounds good...except a banana! :rofl: Finally a win!
> 
> I have officially decided pregnant me, at least for the time being, HATES broccoli. First instance, I wanted cooked carrots, DH suggested the bag of frozen blend of carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower we had in our freezer. Nope. Wasn't having it. The idea made me cry. :haha: :dohh: Then out to eat this weekend, took a bite of broccoli from the mixed veggies on the plate. Blech. Expressed my distaste for which DH said he thought it was good. Said maybe it's just me. Then yesterdays Chinese food had a piece of broccoli in it. Took a bite and decided, yep, I currently want nothing to do with broccoli! :shrug:
> 
> Greats, don't blame you for being aggravated with DH! That would tick me off, too!Click to expand...

That's me with eggs, ick.



sunshine2014 said:


> Well I'm not sure if I had my first wave of nausea or I was just hungry. I seemed to be feeling sick but then I ate and I've been fine since. Hmmm. Was hoping that would be a sign. But for a split second I remembered how bad nausea feels and I'll just try to consider myself lucky for now.

I get nauseous if I don't eat by a certain time. And when I do eat I get sick after eating...



Also I'm getting a random cramp on and off on the left side... It doesn't feel like an AF cramp... Back on that side hurts too.


----------



## mumanddad

CelticNiamh said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am worried what the mw will say about my weight. I think I am around 16 stone!! Going to be eating slimming world style food though so hopefully will not gain much!
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too, so not really a diet
> 
> Although struggling with breakfast ideas xClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing slimming world as well, lost 1.5 my first week when I found out I was pregnant and maintained last week
> 
> This week I have two weetabix with some milk and fruit after that seems to be going down ok for now, you do get extra Healthy B and A options as well still managing to eat healthy for now anyway :flower: have you told your consultant yet I want to hold off for a while guess Christmas will be a good excuse if I do see a gain I be happy holding my own though only want to gain baby weight this time :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I have told them because you get a form that you have to give to the mw.
> 
> I looked up weetabix and it said there like 7 sins each :-/ I will get some later though. I lost 1 stone and then found out I was pregnant. I also maintained last week but this week I think I have gained a couple of pound xxClick to expand...
> 
> same here lost 1 stone and then discovered I was pregnant :haha: you can have them as a healthyB option you do not have to syn them, then make sure you have some fruit if you can manage it :flower:
> 
> I like the special k porridge as well another HB option check out the foodlog online it give you more options on what you can have for your healthy A and B handy I love having the alpen light bars I am breastfeeding as well so making sure I eat the 2 healthy B and A options I needClick to expand...
> 
> I keep forgetting to look in the book  I maintained again this week
> 
> I have seen in the book we can have the shredded wheat with fruit in which I love so going to buy some tomorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> well done I go to SW on a Thursday so hoping for the same this week my self have you ever logged on line there is a section for a food diary I do not fill it in but it is good when you want to find out what is in the Healthy B section and it is updated quicker than the books :)Click to expand...

Yeh I log on every now and again, I need to go do some shopping so will write a list of what I need for my A and B so that I have it in the house . Good luck for tomorrow's weighing xx


----------



## disha

can i join you ladies?
:flower:
myself and dh are 29. this is our second baby. our son is 3 yrs. I got bfp dec 4th. not sure about the edd though.. went to see doctor when it was 7 week 1 day as per LMP. but the scan showed only GS at 4 weeks and 6 days.. so edd would be around august 14. will confirm after next appt on jan 2.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 yep I am getting that as well it is mild feel a bit sick after eating now though 

KylasBaby nooo to soon LOL :hugs: I love watching them myself but more when I am closer to my Due date although I used to watch one born everyminute but normally end up screaming at the TV LOL 

mumanddad at least with doing SW when we say no to certain foods/drink and blame it on wanting to stay on track instead of anyone finding out about baby well for me I am keeping it QT for a long time and thanks hope I do not see a gain yet cause feel it would be on me rather than baby at this point  must do a good shopping list myself 

disha welcome and congrats do you think you ov late by my lmp I would be 7 weeks 2 days but I know when I ov so really 6 weeks 4 days


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome!!!


Btw - I hope all of you August 14th ladies have it on the 13th lol. It's mine and DH's anniversary..

Also I'm supposed to be 7w2d but I'm actually 6w4d according to my yolk sac from 9 December. But tomorrow I will know better.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pregnancy aversions can be crazy! I remember hating a lot of dips, etc that I normally loved (that were abundant at holiday parties). Last pregnancy I really craved green apples, milk and spicy food...

NDH I really hope all is well, I have my fx for you!

DSemcho, you're lucky that your husband does the cat litter. We takes turns normally but definitely my least favorite chore.

Kylas, some videos and TV shows make birth seem a lot worse than it is. Honestly I had a really good birth experience and the thought of being in labour again does not frighten me in the least.

Welcome Disha :hi:


----------



## CelticNiamh

DSemcho said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Btw - I hope all of you August 14th ladies have it on the 13th lol. It's mine and DH's anniversary..
> 
> Also I'm supposed to be 7w2d but I'm actually 6w4d according to my yolk sac from 9 December. But tomorrow I will know better.

good luck tomorrow :hugs:

Mrs Eddie hello how are you doing :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hi Celtic :hi:

I'm doing well, tired as Isla has decided to go on a sleep strike this week :wacko: I blame teething. 

How are you doing? I forget, how close is your new due date to Ryan's bday?


----------



## xprincessx

Ugh having cravings and aversions already!! couple of days ago my hot chocolate was making me nauseous and so was my chocolate bar! Today I am really craving cheese! (i have plenty of calcium so it's not due to lacking!) madness! i'm not even 4 weeks yet, thought these things shouldn't happen for a couple of weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hi Celtic :hi:
> 
> I'm doing well, tired as Isla has decided to go on a sleep strike this week :wacko: I blame teething.
> 
> How are you doing? I forget, how close is your new due date to Ryan's bday?

they have one of those wonder weeks coming up as well so she could be heading in to that, Ryan was restless last week but he got a big back tooth so I blamed that! 

OH and Ryan birthday is the 9th I am due the 8th :haha: that is if hospital do not change it


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

CelticNiamh said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Celtic :hi:
> 
> I'm doing well, tired as Isla has decided to go on a sleep strike this week :wacko: I blame teething.
> 
> How are you doing? I forget, how close is your new due date to Ryan's bday?
> 
> they have one of those wonder weeks coming up as well so she could be heading in to that, Ryan was restless last week but he got a big back tooth so I blamed that!
> 
> OH and Ryan birthday is the 9th I am due the 8th :haha: that is if hospital do not change itClick to expand...


Amazing, we're both due so close to their respective birthdays. So glad that I get to go through this with you again :hugs:

I didn't realize that they had a wonder week coming up, maybe that does explain it...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Celtic :hi:
> 
> I'm doing well, tired as Isla has decided to go on a sleep strike this week :wacko: I blame teething.
> 
> How are you doing? I forget, how close is your new due date to Ryan's bday?
> 
> they have one of those wonder weeks coming up as well so she could be heading in to that, Ryan was restless last week but he got a big back tooth so I blamed that!
> 
> OH and Ryan birthday is the 9th I am due the 8th :haha: that is if hospital do not change itClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing, we're both due so close to their respective birthdays. So glad that I get to go through this with you again :hugs:
> 
> I didn't realize that they had a wonder week coming up, maybe that does explain it...Click to expand...

Yes me too:hugs: and FX we have two very sticky little beans I am not sure why but I am so nervous this time maybe because so far it is so different to Ryan I am hoping my mum looking down and watched over this one for me :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm sure she's watching over you and your little bean Hun :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I'm sure she's watching over you and your little bean Hun :hugs:

:hugs: I think so :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I think things still feel a bit surreal for me. I'm having the same symptoms as I did with Isla but because I'm so preoccupied with her I'm not noticing them as much I think. I also think that I'm still kind of in shock that I'm actually pregnant. It's so amazing that it happened the way it has but I honestly wasn't expecting to get a BFP until 2015


----------



## sunshine2014

Love when BFPs come early! It's great that you're distracted, you hopefully won't stress as much! Do you work full time as well?

I just got back from the gym. I work out 5 days a week, but today the Shred seemed a little tougher than usual. I asked the Instructor at the end how long I could continue to do it pregnant. She said shred is fine, but do basics of every move. I also go to the cx works class and she said to stop doing that one altogether, even this early. I was kind of surprised, it's my favourite one. But there must be some reason, it is heavy on the abs and strength training, but I didn't think it was bad this early. Anyways, so I won't go to that class anymore. But I'm glad I asked.... I could just be extra tired today.

Also....TODAY IS MY FIRST DAY WITH SYMPTOMS!! WOOT WOOT!! I woke up feeling SUPER DUPER hungry. Yup, the girl who wrote yesterday about how I don't like breakfast etc, has already had a wheat bran muffin (homemade), a bowl of cereal (gross***), a few pieces of cheese and an egg. HOLY MOLY. That's a lot of food all before 9:30am. I also have a bit of nausea going on.....!


----------



## KylasBaby

Took the easy off work today. Past few days I've been too exhausted and nauseous to function. Of course today I'm not feeling too bad....oh well, a day off is a day off :)


----------



## mumanddad

CelticNiamh said:


> sunshine2014 yep I am getting that as well it is mild feel a bit sick after eating now though
> 
> KylasBaby nooo to soon LOL :hugs: I love watching them myself but more when I am closer to my Due date although I used to watch one born everyminute but normally end up screaming at the TV LOL
> 
> mumanddad at least with doing SW when we say no to certain foods/drink and blame it on wanting to stay on track instead of anyone finding out about baby well for me I am keeping it QT for a long time and thanks hope I do not see a gain yet cause feel it would be on me rather than baby at this point  must do a good shopping list myself
> 
> disha welcome and congrats do you think you ov late by my lmp I would be 7 weeks 2 days but I know when I ov so really 6 weeks 4 days

Yep I have been using slimming world as a reason for not drinking  

welcome disha x


----------



## wantingagirl

Ndh I hope they get darker for you when's AF suppose to be due. 

I'm so tired today got my slump early today at 1pm. Want to get today out of the way. I was 5+6 when I miscarried silly but need to get it out of the way xx


----------



## MrsHudson

My stomach is the most upset it's been so far. I ate some oatmeal and it tasted like pepper. I really hope I don't start getting MS now. 

I also can't sleep. I had a full blown anxiety attack last night :(


----------



## KylasBaby

disha said:


> can i join you ladies?
> :flower:
> myself and dh are 29. this is our second baby. our son is 3 yrs. I got bfp dec 4th. not sure about the edd though.. went to see doctor when it was 7 week 1 day as per LMP. but the scan showed only GS at 4 weeks and 6 days.. so edd would be around august 14. will confirm after next appt on jan 2.

Congrats, will add you!



CelticNiamh said:


> sunshine2014 yep I am getting that as well it is mild feel a bit sick after eating now though
> 
> KylasBaby nooo to soon LOL :hugs: I love watching them myself but more when I am closer to my Due date although I used to watch one born everyminute but normally end up screaming at the TV LOL
> 
> mumanddad at least with doing SW when we say no to certain foods/drink and blame it on wanting to stay on track instead of anyone finding out about baby well for me I am keeping it QT for a long time and thanks hope I do not see a gain yet cause feel it would be on me rather than baby at this point  must do a good shopping list myself
> 
> disha welcome and congrats do you think you ov late by my lmp I would be 7 weeks 2 days but I know when I ov so really 6 weeks 4 days

I really wish I hadn't watched them. I was looking up 7 week stuff and the videos were right under it for some reason so I watched and dear God.....can we go back to the old days when they knocked you out and handed you a baby when you woke up? Doesn't even have to be mine just right skin tone and gender. :haha:


----------



## MrsG09

Hi disha! Congrats and welcome!

Enjoy the day off, Kylas! I'm sure it's much needed. 

Wantingagirl, fx for you. Hope you get through the rest of the day. 

MrsH, hope you get to feeling better. Anxiety attacks are crazy tough. :hugs:

Nausea seems to be back in full swing for me, today! I need to get up and get ready but I just want to stay curled up in a ball in bed. Tried eating some banana, which I brought up with me last night. Not helping. At least the worry over this little bub should be able to ease some again...still in there and doing to me what he/she should be doing! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sunshine, yes I do work full time. So between that and Isla, DH, tons of social commitments right now time is flying. 

Kylas, enjoy your day off today

Wantingagirl, I hope today passes quickly for you :hugs:

Mrs.Hudson, feel better soon!

MrsG, good attitude to have, sucks to be sick but at least you know bubs is doing what they are supposed to do.

My boobs are quite a bit sorer today than they have been. Might have also found a new fav pregnancy food, Annie's Organic Cheddar Bunny Crackers. I stole some from Isla's stash and am loving them today :haha:


----------



## disha

Thanks everyone....
i think i ovulated late.. happened last time too... i was 11 w 1d when they did u/s. dated back to 8 w 6 d. crazy late ovulation.. but then my cycles are crazy long too along with me... :) 
i am currently have a weird symptoms.. last time the metallic taste and humongous thirst didnt start till 8 weeks.. then it hit hard all at once. this time if the u/s dated are right then i am having symptoms right from 4 or 5 dpo... crazy...
i dont know its even possible???
how do u ladies describe the feeling of something hot and nasty brewing inside ur stomach. it feels like acidity but not so much.. not nauseaa either cause no salivation or gagging.. just the feel as if its something like " dare you to put something inside ur mouth" weird centrale..!


----------



## disha

DSemcho said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Btw - I hope all of you August 14th ladies have it on the 13th lol. It's mine and DH's anniversary..
> 
> Also I'm supposed to be 7w2d but I'm actually 6w4d according to my yolk sac from 9 December. But tomorrow I will know better.

Awww.. i do plan to have a baby before 14th semcho.. hehehe:haha:

i will be trying for vbac after last unplanned csection with my son.. so anyday before due date...lol.. they wont let me labor here after 40 weeks. i dont understand how a tiny little unborn baby is supposed to know the calendar dates lol???:dohh:

anywayyy.. thats better then if i am in India. they dont ask questions there.. we will first cut you.. then we will discuss about " how- ur-vbac-went-out-of-the-window":coffee:


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I think things still feel a bit surreal for me. I'm having the same symptoms as I did with Isla but because I'm so preoccupied with her I'm not noticing them as much I think. I also think that I'm still kind of in shock that I'm actually pregnant. It's so amazing that it happened the way it has but I honestly wasn't expecting to get a BFP until 2015

Same here lady. I still can't believe there is a gummy bear in me lol. I wasn't expecting it to ever happen and stick!




KylasBaby said:


> Took the easy off work today. Past few days I've been too exhausted and nauseous to function. Of course today I'm not feeling too bad....oh well, a day off is a day off :)

That was totally me today. The first three hours I was at work I wasn't functioning well lol.




disha said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Btw - I hope all of you August 14th ladies have it on the 13th lol. It's mine and DH's anniversary..
> 
> Also I'm supposed to be 7w2d but I'm actually 6w4d according to my yolk sac from 9 December. But tomorrow I will know better.
> 
> Awww.. i do plan to have a baby before 14th semcho.. hehehe:haha:
> 
> i will be trying for vbac after last unplanned csection with my son.. so anyday before due date...lol.. they wont let me labor here after 40 weeks. i dont understand how a tiny little unborn baby is supposed to know the calendar dates lol???:dohh:
> 
> anywayyy.. thats better then if i am in India. they dont ask questions there.. we will first cut you.. then we will discuss about " how- ur-vbac-went-out-of-the-window":coffee:Click to expand...

Haha yea they do tend to do that in the states from what I've seen. I will be in New Mexico when I'm due, and I'm not doing and epidural (to scared)



Nothing new. Still really sick. No spotting for about a week now so that's promising! So anxious about tomorrow!


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you ladies! My appointment yesterday just made everything real. I'm not really scared because I know I can do it, it's just a huge life change.

Disha I've had that feeling though it usually ends up being heartburn at night. I went through a craving Mexican phase so I had to get off that real quick.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ladies...can I rant for a minute?

It makes me so frustrated when people are ignorant. I mean, I know we all are at some point, but I just read 3 posts where people were complaining about their Doctors and how they "got it wrong" or "don't know everything". I find this so upsetting. My DH is a Doctor and he worked insanely hard to get where he is. He does it because he is passionate about people, and wants to help them to the best of his ability. Did he go to school for 4+ years so he can learn absolutely everything about every possible situation, in every person? No. He learned about what may occur and how to treat it properly. I gave him up for 4+ years so he could dedicate his life and mind to this profession, and it drives me crazy when people are ignorant and expect them to be Magical crystal balls. Doctors are taught to go off of the symptoms that patients describe to them, and every body is different so it is impossible to expect them to have the end all be all answer for YOUR body. They offer guidance, knowledge and solutions. That's their job. So I wish people would stop placing so much pressure on their Doctors and then saying they were "wrong". I continue to let my husband go every day to a job that is physically and emotionally draining. When he gets home he's exhausted. He's brought babies into the world, he's saved lives, and he's done CPR on patients for 10 minutes only to have them pass away.
Does he get it right all the time? No. Does he try? Yes. That's all we can expect of Doctors.



End rant. Sorry, I never have those...but those posts really pushed my buttons.


----------



## MrsHudson

I hear you on that Sunshine. I mean with what happened to me recently and my parasite they were wrong but they admitted they didn't know anything, which I can understand. When it comes to OB's if you don't have confidence in them don't see them. I trust mine over anything I read or hear.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

:hugs: Dsemcho, it's great that you haven't had any spotting. I hope tomorrow goes really well!

Sunshine, I agree that people expect far too much from their doctors. I think it's because people think that they are "knowledge experts" so they should know everything there is to know about every medical condition, which is obviously impossible. Patient communication is also important and I think a lot of time Doctors honestly don't get the full picture of what is happening with someone and circumstances can also change. I also think when someone is scared or frustrated the doctor (ie person who can be the person to relay bad news) get's the share of the blame. I have heard terrible stories about doctors (my Best Friend has a real jerk deal with her after an MC :growlmad:) but I've also heard bad stories about midwives and I had the best prenatal care ever with mine. I think people should look to the individual that they received care from instead of making generalizations about an entire profession.


----------



## CelticNiamh

disha said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Btw - I hope all of you August 14th ladies have it on the 13th lol. It's mine and DH's anniversary..
> 
> Also I'm supposed to be 7w2d but I'm actually 6w4d according to my yolk sac from 9 December. But tomorrow I will know better.
> 
> Awww.. i do plan to have a baby before 14th semcho.. hehehe:haha:
> 
> i will be trying for vbac after last unplanned csection with my son.. so anyday before due date...lol.. they wont let me labor here after 40 weeks. i dont understand how a tiny little unborn baby is supposed to know the calendar dates lol???:dohh:
> 
> anywayyy.. thats better then if i am in India. they dont ask questions there.. we will first cut you.. then we will discuss about " how- ur-vbac-went-out-of-the-window":coffee:Click to expand...

That is so unfair, the chances of your baby coming before 40 weeks is slim I had a emergency section on my first and on my second I knew I wanted a VBAC my doctor was supportive and did not want to induce me so I was let go over and I went in to labour 10 days over and delivered him all 10 pounds 2 onzs 

if you really want a VBAC I would look for a doctor who believes in them and there is no reason why you can not go past your due date I would find out your rights as a patient and any other information remember be informed and know that they can say your not allowed etc but actually your body your baby your choice and you can tell them you would like to wait for baby to come and would come in for extra check ups and scans if needed :flower:
sorry off on a little tirade LOL but dammit babies do not have a calender in there they come when ready and a due date is an estimate not written in stone


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks MrsHudson and Mrs. Eddie. I agree that there are some Doctors out there who need some improvement with bedside manner, like in any profession. But it is up to the patient to ultimately decide if they trust and have a connection with their Doctor, and change if they have the option!

:)


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 that is it exactly at the end of the day if you just do not gel with someone then your prob better off changing doctor 

I am lucky my doctor is lovely and the doctor and midwife's I see for my pregnancy are brilliant and have always looked after me :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

CelticNiamh said:


> disha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Btw - I hope all of you August 14th ladies have it on the 13th lol. It's mine and DH's anniversary..
> 
> Also I'm supposed to be 7w2d but I'm actually 6w4d according to my yolk sac from 9 December. But tomorrow I will know better.
> 
> Awww.. i do plan to have a baby before 14th semcho.. hehehe:haha:
> 
> i will be trying for vbac after last unplanned csection with my son.. so anyday before due date...lol.. they wont let me labor here after 40 weeks. i dont understand how a tiny little unborn baby is supposed to know the calendar dates lol???:dohh:
> 
> anywayyy.. thats better then if i am in India. they dont ask questions there.. we will first cut you.. then we will discuss about " how- ur-vbac-went-out-of-the-window":coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so unfair, the chances of your baby coming before 40 weeks is slim I had a emergency section on my first and on my second I knew I wanted a VBAC my doctor was supportive and did not want to induce me so I was let go over and I went in to labour 10 days over and delivered him all 10 pounds 2 onzs
> 
> if you really want a VBAC I would look for a doctor who believes in them and there is no reason why you can not go past your due date I would find out your rights as a patient and any other information remember be informed and know that they can say your not allowed etc but actually your body your baby your choice and you can tell them you would like to wait for baby to come and would come in for extra check ups and scans if needed :flower:
> sorry off on a little tirade LOL but dammit babies do not have a calender in there they come when ready and a due date is an estimate not written in stoneClick to expand...

Well said Celtic :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie Thank you :flower:


----------



## greats

I have 3 close friends just about to finish med school and then they still have their residencies after. I admire everything they do. They've learned so much and have such passion, I love it. I think the people who complain just don't understand the long hours, days, weeks, months, and years that were put in just to become a doctor. Plus, the learning just doesn't stop after schooling, they continue to learn so much afterwards. It's like when I was a police officer, we are expected to be held to the absolute highest standards but we're only human! We make mistakes, doctors included.

So I found that a hot dog, root beer, and chocolate milkshakes are the only things I can keep down. I'm about to gain some serious weight if this is the case lol


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats I agree. People have no respect in general. And now I sound old lol.
I've wanted a hot dog but I'm scared I'll get heart burn :(


----------



## sunshine2014

Greats - that is tooo funny!!!! Hey, whatever you gotta do!! And you're right, people put crazy expectations on Doctors and Police Officers! They should be held to a higher standard, but they're not God! lol

Mrs. Hudson...I totally sound old all the time. Especially for 28 lol


----------



## MrsHudson

Haha I've been called an old soul a lot. I told DH to wait until I really am old. Then I'll really complain about kids today.


----------



## jaspie

Feeling really rough here. Had a banging headache all day and increasing nausea and have just thrown up :( head is banging I feel horrendous. Really thought i might not get sickness as my mum never did.


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm sorry jaspie. Try to get some rest. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## greats

jaspie said:


> Feeling really rough here. Had a banging headache all day and increasing nausea and have just thrown up :( head is banging I feel horrendous. Really thought i might not get sickness as my mum never did.

Awww. My mom never had any morning sickness but I've had it bad! Can you try taking a nap?


----------



## rachieroo

Hi ladies hope it's ok to join. I found out on sat that we are expecting baby number 3 after 3 months ttc. We have 2 girls and I had a molar pregnancy in between. My due date atm is 24th Aug :) xxx


----------



## MrsHudson

Sorry for your loss but congrats and welcome!


----------



## sunshine2014

Mrs. Hudson - if I had a dollar for every time I was called an old soul hahaha. My cat decided to catch a mouse this summer (she NEVER goes outside, and is a big, old girl...so we weren't expecting it) I ran inside and started banging on the glass window yelling at her to drop it. DH had a perfect visual of me in 40 years to say the least....


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh Sunshine that cracks me up! My usual old lady move is yelling/spying on the neighbors. We just moved so we have an awkwardness with most of the neighbors still. The next door ones never pick up their paper so I kindly place it on the porch or back on the sidewalk when they push it into the street with their car. I just don't get how lazy you can be. They walk over it to get in their cars for heavens sake! 
Sorry that was a rant. 

I have to get my hair done tonight and I'm so tired :(. I'm kind of glad though because other than my issues last night, I stopped "feeling pregnant" today.


----------



## sunshine2014

You stopped feeling pregnant and I started haha....

Oh man. I spy on the neighbours ALL the time. SOOO embarassing. But so glad I'm not alone. That does sound really lazy though. Some people!


----------



## sunshine2014

Side note - I ate 5 pieces of pizza for dinner tonight. I can normally eat 2 or 3 tops. My appetite is insane today. Oh dear.


----------



## mumanddad

Wrapping Xmas presents while sitting on the floor was a bad idea :( bad cramps from leaning so much.

How are you all feeling? Xx


----------



## greats

Food poisoning! I'm dying. Coming out of both ends. All thanks to my craving for Mexican food. And my uterus hurts. Not bad, but I think I'm just strained from puking and killing my poor toilet.


----------



## sunshine2014

Omg greats :( I'm so sorry. That sounds awful. Is there anything you can take? Can you try toast to fill your stomach? This breaks my heart. You were already feeling sick.


----------



## greats

I think it's stopped for now. My dh wants me to make him an ugly Xmas sweater for this contest at work tomorrow. Ugh. I'm terrified to eat anything else tonight. :nope:


----------



## hopingnowsit

mumanddad said:


> Wrapping Xmas presents while sitting on the floor was a bad idea :( bad cramps from leaning so much.

I hear ya! Past few nights I did some wrapping and man talk about an aching body....felt like I did a complete workout ugh...still have more to wrap but I think I'll be waiting a few days

Not much I've been into eating today and the pounding headache I've had all day hasn't helped. 

And I agree with the Dr. thing. If you don't like the way the Dr. your seeing handles things find another. My Dr. is great I've had him for my last 3 pregnancies including this one.

Hope everyones nausea eases up :)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

sorry I haven't been online much. it is the 2nd night of Hanukkah!! :D 

having too much fun. :D


----------



## LavenderLove

Hope it's all right if I join in. :) Expected due date is August 28th.

How's everyone?


----------



## Sass827

Happy Hannukah! 
Is it too late to join? I'm due August 17 w #2. DD is 19 months.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Happy Hanukkah!

Welcome LavenderLove and Sass827, it's never too late to join.
Wishing you both a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## jtink28

Sass827!!!!!!! Are you serious? We're going to be pregnant again together?!?! :)


----------



## bebedreamr

Sorry to pop in randomly, I find it difficult to keep up sometimes!!

No nausea to report here but is anyone getting headaches most days? I find only napping helps after work. Which makes me miss out on time with my daughter :(


----------



## QueenQueso

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> I really just wish I was at 6 or 7 weeks already! this early part is annoying me. I feel like everyone is looking at me like I am crazy for knowing I am pregnant this early . and will be 4 weeks on thursday...
> 
> is anyone else's boobs much bigger?? It is weird to me. I am sure they are going to get even bigger as the pregnancy progresses, which will be weird for me as I am always an a or b cup. they are already getting to a c. which has never happened.

I had a faint + at 3w5d (if I remember right...), got a good solid line on a frer at 3w6d. When the + came up, I already suspected it because 3w5d put me 2 days past my expected period. It felt sooo early, like I'd never be 'really' pregnant, only 'barely' pregnant! Also like you, I've gone up a whole cup size and had to go buy a couple new bras. We'll have to wait and see what happens towards the end because this puts me into a DD now. It always kind of skeeves me out when nursing a newborn because my boobs are seriously bigger than the kids head. :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats said:


> Food poisoning! I'm dying. Coming out of both ends. All thanks to my craving for Mexican food. And my uterus hurts. Not bad, but I think I'm just strained from puking and killing my poor toilet.


Get loads of fluid into you when you can and feel better soon


----------



## Buffyx

Hi guys :wave:

I've been hesitant to join so early, but I've been reading along for a few days.
I had a miscarriage at 5w2d a couple of cycles ago, and got my BFP again this cycle. I am due on August 22nd according to my app, but obviously that could change :flower:

Also it'll be Winter for us in Australia, so not really a Summer baby or a Firefly :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

Ugh did another FRER today and it's a bit lighter than yesterdays...terrified i'm having a chemical :(


----------



## Buffyx

When is af due princess? 
I'm sorry you have to feel like this :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

sunshine2014 said:


> Ladies...can I rant for a minute?
> 
> It makes me so frustrated when people are ignorant. I mean, I know we all are at some point, but I just read 3 posts where people were complaining about their Doctors and how they "got it wrong" or "don't know everything". I find this so upsetting. My DH is a Doctor and he worked insanely hard to get where he is. He does it because he is passionate about people, and wants to help them to the best of his ability. Did he go to school for 4+ years so he can learn absolutely everything about every possible situation, in every person? No. He learned about what may occur and how to treat it properly. I gave him up for 4+ years so he could dedicate his life and mind to this profession, and it drives me crazy when people are ignorant and expect them to be Magical crystal balls. Doctors are taught to go off of the symptoms that patients describe to them, and every body is different so it is impossible to expect them to have the end all be all answer for YOUR body. They offer guidance, knowledge and solutions. That's their job. So I wish people would stop placing so much pressure on their Doctors and then saying they were "wrong". I continue to let my husband go every day to a job that is physically and emotionally draining. When he gets home he's exhausted. He's brought babies into the world, he's saved lives, and he's done CPR on patients for 10 minutes only to have them pass away.
> Does he get it right all the time? No. Does he try? Yes. That's all we can expect of Doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> End rant. Sorry, I never have those...but those posts really pushed my buttons.

I admit I ranted about the provider I was talking to, but it's because she wasn't the OB/GYN doctor she was her nurse and she wouldn't let me talk to my doctor. Also because she was trying to tell me to stop doing things that were keeping me pregnant without checking my level (progesterone) and didn't even give me a beta this time after I'd had 4 losses this year. She also had forgotten she supposed to see me one day and I had to see someone else. However, the doctor I am dealing with (my primary doctor) I love seeing him and I follow his advice to the T. Most of the time I will listen to my doctor, unless you can tell they don't care. Which this nurse didn't because she is moving to another base soon.



Mrs. Eddie said:


> :hugs: Dsemcho, it's great that you haven't had any spotting. I hope tomorrow goes really well!

Me too! So far everything is great this am, four more hours until my ultrasound.



sunshine2014 said:


> Side note - I ate 5 pieces of pizza for dinner tonight. I can normally eat 2 or 3 tops. My appetite is insane today. Oh dear.

Omg Pizza sounds amazing right now......



greats said:


> Food poisoning! I'm dying. Coming out of both ends. All thanks to my craving for Mexican food. And my uterus hurts. Not bad, but I think I'm just strained from puking and killing my poor toilet.

I'm so sorry you are sick!!!



jtink28 said:


> Sass827!!!!!!! Are you serious? We're going to be pregnant again together?!?! :)

That is awesome!!




xprincessx said:


> Ugh did another FRER today and it's a bit lighter than yesterdays...terrified i'm having a chemical :(

Depends on when you took the FRER. I took one in the AM and it was dark, and then took one the next afternoon and it was lighter and I was worried. But because it wasn't FMU it should have been dark.




AFM - like I already said I have my ultrasound today to check for a HB. DH surprised me by telling me to pick him up from work on my way to it so yay!


----------



## xprincessx

Buffyx said:


> When is af due princess?
> I'm sorry you have to feel like this :hugs:

it's due either today or the 20th, no sign of anything yet. hard to stay positive. it's not a squinter but still fainter. both were taken with fmu. darker one yesterday, lighter one today x


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> Food poisoning! I'm dying. Coming out of both ends. All thanks to my craving for Mexican food. And my uterus hurts. Not bad, but I think I'm just strained from puking and killing my poor toilet.

Oh no hope it passes soon, my mum got food poising with my little sister and the Dr's kept a close eye on her x


----------



## mumanddad

hopingnowsit said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Wrapping Xmas presents while sitting on the floor was a bad idea :( bad cramps from leaning so much.
> 
> I hear ya! Past few nights I did some wrapping and man talk about an aching body....felt like I did a complete workout ugh...still have more to wrap but I think I'll be waiting a few days
> 
> Not much I've been into eating today and the pounding headache I've had all day hasn't helped.
> 
> And I agree with the Dr. thing. If you don't like the way the Dr. your seeing handles things find another. My Dr. is great I've had him for my last 3 pregnancies including this one.
> 
> Hope everyones nausea eases up :)Click to expand...

I have just my husbands left to do but he always pops in when I'm about to do it haha x


----------



## mumanddad

xprincessx said:


> Ugh did another FRER today and it's a bit lighter than yesterdays...terrified i'm having a chemical :(

Hun ring the doctors, tell them you need to have your hcg levels checked. They may do it my urine because it's the cheaper option but fight for blood so you know exactly what is happening xx


----------



## mumanddad

DSemcho said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...can I rant for a minute?
> 
> It makes me so frustrated when people are ignorant. I mean, I know we all are at some point, but I just read 3 posts where people were complaining about their Doctors and how they "got it wrong" or "don't know everything". I find this so upsetting. My DH is a Doctor and he worked insanely hard to get where he is. He does it because he is passionate about people, and wants to help them to the best of his ability. Did he go to school for 4+ years so he can learn absolutely everything about every possible situation, in every person? No. He learned about what may occur and how to treat it properly. I gave him up for 4+ years so he could dedicate his life and mind to this profession, and it drives me crazy when people are ignorant and expect them to be Magical crystal balls. Doctors are taught to go off of the symptoms that patients describe to them, and every body is different so it is impossible to expect them to have the end all be all answer for YOUR body. They offer guidance, knowledge and solutions. That's their job. So I wish people would stop placing so much pressure on their Doctors and then saying they were "wrong". I continue to let my husband go every day to a job that is physically and emotionally draining. When he gets home he's exhausted. He's brought babies into the world, he's saved lives, and he's done CPR on patients for 10 minutes only to have them pass away.
> Does he get it right all the time? No. Does he try? Yes. That's all we can expect of Doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> End rant. Sorry, I never have those...but those posts really pushed my buttons.
> 
> I admit I ranted about the provider I was talking to, but it's because she wasn't the OB/GYN doctor she was her nurse and she wouldn't let me talk to my doctor. Also because she was trying to tell me to stop doing things that were keeping me pregnant without checking my level (progesterone) and didn't even give me a beta this time after I'd had 4 losses this year. She also had forgotten she supposed to see me one day and I had to see someone else. However, the doctor I am dealing with (my primary doctor) I love seeing him and I follow his advice to the T. Most of the time I will listen to my doctor, unless you can tell they don't care. Which this nurse didn't because she is moving to another base soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Dsemcho, it's great that you haven't had any spotting. I hope tomorrow goes really well!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! So far everything is great this am, four more hours until my ultrasound.
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Side note - I ate 5 pieces of pizza for dinner tonight. I can normally eat 2 or 3 tops. My appetite is insane today. Oh dear.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg Pizza sounds amazing right now......
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Food poisoning! I'm dying. Coming out of both ends. All thanks to my craving for Mexican food. And my uterus hurts. Not bad, but I think I'm just strained from puking and killing my poor toilet.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry you are sick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Sass827!!!!!!! Are you serious? We're going to be pregnant again together?!?! :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Ugh did another FRER today and it's a bit lighter than yesterdays...terrified i'm having a chemical :(Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on when you took the FRER. I took one in the AM and it was dark, and then took one the next afternoon and it was lighter and I was worried. But because it wasn't FMU it should have been dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - like I already said I have my ultrasound today to check for a HB. DH surprised me by telling me to pick him up from work on my way to it so yay!Click to expand...

Yay that your hubby is attending the scan with you  I'm getting jealous of all these scans haha


----------



## lian_83

I have such high respect for doctors. In fact, I'm really annoyed when I hear people thanking God first instead of drs who save their lives (different story).

Anyway, this cycle, my GP gave me the biggest facepalm moment of my life. At 11dpo, I went for my beta to confirm my FReR positive. Just wanted the most common beta test and I was told that the results will be available after 24 hours. but after 4 days, and after Returning to the GP 2 times and he just said that maybe the lab was just particularly busy. I complained to the lab who eventually released my result saying I was negative for guess what... ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION. Apparently the GP made a mistake in ordering the beta test and also did not specify on the lab form that I am possibly pregnant, hence I was tested for a hormone that determines erectile function :/ after I corrected his mistake, he asked for an urgent retest and i got my beta results in 2 hours, and I have confirmed my pregnancy.


----------



## DSemcho

Ahhh!!! 2 more hours until I get to finally see my bean and maybe a heartbeat!!! :D


----------



## DSemcho

lian_83 said:


> I have such high respect for doctors. In fact, I'm really annoyed when I hear people thanking God first instead of drs who save their lives (different story).
> 
> Anyway, this cycle, my GP gave me the biggest facepalm moment of my life. At 11dpo, I went for my beta to confirm my FReR positive. Just wanted the most common beta test and I was told that the results will be available after 24 hours. but after 4 days, and after Returning to the GP 2 times and he just said that maybe the lab was just particularly busy. I complained to the lab who eventually released my result saying I was negative for guess what... ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION. Apparently the GP made a mistake in ordering the beta test and also did not specify on the lab form that I am possibly pregnant, hence I was tested for a hormone that determines erectile function :/ after I corrected his mistake, he asked for an urgent retest and i got my beta results in 2 hours, and I have confirmed my pregnancy.

I'm so sorry.... But... That made me laugh. I know it's not funny that it happened... but... The test that was done instead is funny.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, hope youre feeling better, as Celtic said drink lots of fluids.

Jaspie, sorry youre sick. My Mom never had any sickness either and I had lots of nausea with Isla (this time too) and was sick a handful of times

Mrs. Hudson, its pretty common for symptoms to come and go at this point, I know its hard not to worry though. :hugs:

Bebedreamr, I have gotten a few headaches as well. Last night I went to bed with my daughter at 8:30pm. After working, getting home and running after her while making dinner and then a work out or time with DH I am beat. 

Xprincessx, I really hope everything is alright, sorry you are dealing with this stress. :hugs: Maybe wait a few more days and then try and test again; could be a wonky test??? :shrug:

DSemcho good luck today. Thats awesome that your husband can come with you. :thumbup:

Welcome Rachieroo, LavenderLove, Sass and Buffyx !:hi:

I have my first doctors appointment today. Will probably just get information from me and then will give me the paperwork for bloodwork (I think I will have to do it on the weekend since the nurses office will be closed by the time I go in for my appointment). Isla and I have a joint appointment actually; the doctor wants to check to make sure she is alright post pneumonia.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

lian_83 said:


> I have such high respect for doctors. In fact, I'm really annoyed when I hear people thanking God first instead of drs who save their lives (different story).
> 
> Anyway, this cycle, my GP gave me the biggest facepalm moment of my life. At 11dpo, I went for my beta to confirm my FReR positive. Just wanted the most common beta test and I was told that the results will be available after 24 hours. but after 4 days, and after Returning to the GP 2 times and he just said that maybe the lab was just particularly busy. I complained to the lab who eventually released my result saying I was negative for guess what... ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION. Apparently the GP made a mistake in ordering the beta test and also did not specify on the lab form that I am possibly pregnant, hence I was tested for a hormone that determines erectile function :/ after I corrected his mistake, he asked for an urgent retest and i got my beta results in 2 hours, and I have confirmed my pregnancy.

:saywhat: :rofl:


----------



## NDH

Lian I'm glad you don't have erectile dysfunction :rofl: seriously gave me a choking fit from trying to stifle a laugh as I'm dream feeding my toddler. Glad you got the results from the correct test back so quickly at least.


----------



## sunshine2014

Lian - thanks for the support! So sorry that happened, but I know you'll be able to giggle about it later. And YAY for not having erectile dysfunction!

So, ms has officially arrived. Now, I'm still lucky in that it's just mild nausea so far, but I'm finding I need to eat a lot already to keep it tame. It frustrates me. I LOVE To eat, but I don't like to eat the amount of food that I'm needing so far. I'm petite (5'2, 110) and I don't diet, but I definitely watch what I eat and stay healthy. Last time, I wasn't going to the gym as much and I was eating quite a bit of food. So even up to 3 months I was already showing. It took me FOREVER to get rid of it, and that was only 3 months worth. NOw, I know I can't stress about that stuff because it's my growing body and what I need to grow a baby, BUT is there anyone else struggling with being frustrated over the amount of food you need already? :( I'm just hoping this time the exercise makes the difference.

Good news is, I don't like chocolate.!!! I'm also having an aversion to salad, which I eat every day for lunch...Dang


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sunshine, I have the same worries. I am a smaller person also (5.4 and just over 120 lbs) and last time I gained so much weight with Isla (like 43 lbs). I was also super swollen at the end of my pregnancy. I remember only wanting to eat junk all first trimester last time (I think I gained 10 lbs alone in first tri :blush:) I'm really going to try my best to eat very healthy this time but really I think it's OK every once and awhile to give in to a craving or two. I also didn't really monitor my weight last time, which I think let things get a bit out of control :haha: And if you're hungry, I say eat, the baby/your body obviously needs it :thumbup:

I lost all my weight too so at least we know we can lose it if we gain a bunch again (silver lining?)


----------



## bebedreamr

lian_83 said:


> I have such high respect for doctors. In fact, I'm really annoyed when I hear people thanking God first instead of drs who save their lives (different story).
> 
> Anyway, this cycle, my GP gave me the biggest facepalm moment of my life. At 11dpo, I went for my beta to confirm my FReR positive. Just wanted the most common beta test and I was told that the results will be available after 24 hours. but after 4 days, and after Returning to the GP 2 times and he just said that maybe the lab was just particularly busy. I complained to the lab who eventually released my result saying I was negative for guess what... ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION. Apparently the GP made a mistake in ordering the beta test and also did not specify on the lab form that I am possibly pregnant, hence I was tested for a hormone that determines erectile function :/ after I corrected his mistake, he asked for an urgent retest and i got my beta results in 2 hours, and I have confirmed my pregnancy.

Hehehe that is kind of cute! Gave me a good laugh to start my day! LOL
Glad your pregnancy finally got confirmed :)

As for the Doctor conversation, I am enjoying the perspectives of those from the medical community. To me, I can understand if a Doctor take his/her time to make a good diagnosis, etc. I think the thing that makes a good doctor is one who takes the time to sit and understand their patients and their concerns. I had a family GP who always rushed me through everything, was very unfriendly, but he was admittedly very knowledgeable. I ended up leaving his practice because of the way he ordered us around when giving m DD her shots, and went with OH's doctor. This dr. actually sits down, asks me what is going on in my life, what brings me to the clinic, etc. and listens to my concerns, especially if I have more than one. He even helped me diagnose an anxiety flare up and referred me to an excellent counsellor. 

I think the approach makes the difference for sure, but yes they are human and can only do so much :)

As much as I love my family GP, I am still hoping, praying and wishing I get a midwife (on the waiting list)....


----------



## sunshine2014

Mrs Eddie - so glad you feel the same lol. We'll have to motivate each other. And I agree with allowing yourself to eat what you need to eat. I'm hoping the exercise keeps me motivated this time to not give in to as many cravings as last time though. Gotta keep it in check lol. 
IT's super hard with the aversions though, right now nothing appeals to me except a piece of toast. It was the same last time, bread, bagels, crackers. BAH! I eat salads every day, but the thought of spinach makes my stomach turn right now. 
I just remember it being very hard last time to make myself eat the healthy food over the processed food. I drink a lot of shakes though, so I'll try to throw all my veggies/fruit in there I guess.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

sunshine2014 said:


> Mrs Eddie - so glad you feel the same lol. We'll have to motivate each other. And I agree with allowing yourself to eat what you need to eat. I'm hoping the exercise keeps me motivated this time to not give in to as many cravings as last time though. Gotta keep it in check lol.
> IT's super hard with the aversions though, right now nothing appeals to me except a piece of toast. It was the same last time, bread, bagels, crackers. BAH! I eat salads every day, but the thought of spinach makes my stomach turn right now.
> I just remember it being very hard last time to make myself eat the healthy food over the processed food. I drink a lot of shakes though, so I'll try to throw all my veggies/fruit in there I guess.

Agreed, we'll definitely have to keep each other on track. :thumbup: I think too that because I normally try to eat "clean" I used pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I wanted last time :dohh: Will try not to do that again....

I try to do shakes a couple of times a week for breakfast too. Good idea to throw some veggies in there. I remember having major carb cravings last time too. Most comfort food is pretty carby though so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bebedreamer, fx that you get a midwife. I love my Doctor as well but I had the most amazing experience with midwives last time. I very much felt educated and a part of all decisions that were made regarding my pregnancy, which was very empowering.


----------



## sunshine2014

I know, bagels were my thing. I haven't eaten once since last time haha. It's winter now, so I'm going to make more soups and stuff, hopefully that helps because it's light. 

I did the same though, gave in to the carby comfort food. At one point I was laying in bed one night eating Doritos and DH got home with another bag for me. He felt so bad. I don't want to do that again ahah. It's very hard to be strict though when you can't eat anything, just hoping I can try harder than last time lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yep, all we can do is try our best!


----------



## KylasBaby

rachieroo said:


> Hi ladies hope it's ok to join. I found out on sat that we are expecting baby number 3 after 3 months ttc. We have 2 girls and I had a molar pregnancy in between. My due date atm is 24th Aug :) xxx




LavenderLove said:


> Hope it's all right if I join in. :) Expected due date is August 28th.
> 
> How's everyone?




Sass827 said:


> Happy Hannukah!
> Is it too late to join? I'm due August 17 w #2. DD is 19 months.




Buffyx said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I've been hesitant to join so early, but I've been reading along for a few days.
> I had a miscarriage at 5w2d a couple of cycles ago, and got my BFP again this cycle. I am due on August 22nd according to my app, but obviously that could change :flower:
> 
> Also it'll be Winter for us in Australia, so not really a Summer baby or a Firefly :haha:

Welcome all new ladies! Will add you all to the front page. When you have a feeling of gender whether a gut feeling or the chinese gender predictor, etc let me know and I'll add that to the front as well.



DSemcho said:


> Ahhh!!! 2 more hours until I get to finally see my bean and maybe a heartbeat!!! :D

So exciting!!

AFM, allergies are kicking my ass. Still really nauseous and super tired. Nothing else to report really.


----------



## greats

Too lazy to quote everyone lol 

I've been drinking those carnation instant breakfast drinks just to get some protein in me. Literally nothing in my home sounds good. Food poisoning has passed but I'm having a difficult time drinking fluids bc everything makes me want to throw up.

My toddler is driving me up a wall today. She is so fussy and angry and throwing these little fits. Like this morning, she wanted a cookie for breakfast. Um, nope, sorry, not happening. That was fun...

I wish I can just say poof! And arrive in 2nd trimester for my MS to be over. Feeling sorry for myself today, sorry ladies.


----------



## jaspie

Hugs greats :hugs: that sounds really hard work. I don't know how you ladies with a little one already cope when feeling so ill. It's taking all my energy just lying down so you're like a superhero to me! It must be rough sometimes. Sorry you're having a rough time atm and hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

It's in my belly!


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps454eb2bc.jpg


----------



## greats

Yay!! Beautiful scan! I'm so excited to be seeing more of these! Lol


----------



## jaspie

Yay Dsemcho!!! Looking good!!


----------



## Sass827

JTink! WOO HOO! So good to see you. I think our firsts were born the same week, right? How's little Jackson? What's he up to? When are you due this time round? 
Dylan's a wild woman. She talks up a storm. She's never met a stranger (until Santa last weekend:)) and she has a terrible addiction to Elmo. 
We moved in August and I left my job to be a sahm. It's a different world. Are you still working? How's your health?
Sunshine- I hear you on the hunger. I was so hungry w dd as JT can attest to. I was nauceous unless I ate, so I ate my heart out. I always tried to be healthy but didn't always succeed.. I gained 16 lbs by 16 weeks (I'm 5'3" and started at 128). By 36 weeks I remember being 178 eek! But I can say I had a big baby- 8 lbs- who was super healthy, thank goodness because I got an infection during labor and had to have an emcs. She also started sleeping through the night at 7 weeks even though she was Breast fed. It was excellent.


----------



## Sass827

What a great looking scan dsemcho! Congrats! 
I loved those carnation instant breakfasts too greats. What's with our toddlers? Do you think they can sense were pregnant or something? Mine put her hands down her poop diaper in her crib this morning and threw poop all over. &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## bebedreamr

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Bebedreamer, fx that you get a midwife. I love my Doctor as well but I had the most amazing experience with midwives last time. I very much felt educated and a part of all decisions that were made regarding my pregnancy, which was very empowering.

Thank you Mrs. Eddie! My first birth was with a midwife and I felt the same about my experience. So much so that I wanted to become a midwife an actually looked into it! Such an amazing experience for such a life changing event in a womans life. The ones in my area are busy, and have a long waiting list. So I called the first day they were open after I found out I was pregnant!



greats said:


> Too lazy to quote everyone lol
> 
> I've been drinking those carnation instant breakfast drinks just to get some protein in me. Literally nothing in my home sounds good. Food poisoning has passed but I'm having a difficult time drinking fluids bc everything makes me want to throw up.
> 
> My toddler is driving me up a wall today. She is so fussy and angry and throwing these little fits. Like this morning, she wanted a cookie for breakfast. Um, nope, sorry, not happening. That was fun...
> 
> I wish I can just say poof! And arrive in 2nd trimester for my MS to be over. Feeling sorry for myself today, sorry ladies.

Second trimester cannot come fast enough. I have a toddler too, and its crazy how they make up their own minds about ridiculous things... Gah!



DSemcho said:


> It's in my belly!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps454eb2bc.jpg

Beautiful! I find that adorable, it really looks like a cute little bean!!!!:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm calling it Mr. Peanut lol


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> What a great looking scan dsemcho! Congrats!
> I loved those carnation instant breakfasts too greats. What's with our toddlers? Do you think they can sense were pregnant or something? Mine put her hands down her poop diaper in her crib this morning and threw poop all over. &#65533;&#65533;

Omg I would have died if that happened to me. I'm wondering the same thing. My LO keeps saying sister, sister. Now I'm definitely sure we are having a girl. We haven't even talked about if baby is a brother or sister so I have no idea where she got that from! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, sorry you're still not feeling well. Rant away, it can be tough dealing with a cranky toddler particularly when you're not feeling well.

Sass, that poop story :sick: Isla has not played with her poop yet, I hope it never happens...

Bebedreamer, funny I also looked into being a midwife as well (and a doula). Unfortunately, not the easiest career to have with young children, particularly as we don't have any close family living nearby.

Dsemcho, glad everything looks good!

My current predicament, my Boss wants to go grab drinks tomorrow after the Office Party to say thanks for my hard work since I've been back. It would only be me and him, which means I would not be able to hide the fact that I wouldn't be drinking. I might have to make up an excuse about why I can't go, (important phone call, last minute deal to iron out before Christmas). Wish me luck...


----------



## sunshine2014

Maybe tell him you need to pick your DH or daughter up after, but food would be okay? lol.... I can't say I'd want to go out alone with my boss anyways, but they're weird. Yours must be nice! and it's nice that he offered! Maybe say it's nice of him to offer but...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah Sunshine that's what I'm thinking, use my daughter and not wanting to drink as an excuse or insert a work related call into my calendar and apologize for not being able to make it...He is very nice and I feel bad lying about it but am obviously not ready to tell him about the pregnancy yet...


----------



## Sass827

I bet she's right greats. Kids seem to have such intuition about that stuff. 
GL Mrs. Eddie! We had a work function for DH over the weekend so we arrived before everyone and I told our waiter. He made me a special cocktail (I think it was cranberry, OJ and a splash of sprite) and served it to me all night. Thankfully he clued in everyone because two coworkers bought me drinks. I think everyone fell for it.


----------



## wonders10

Hi everyone,

I'm cautiously peeking my head in and hoping I will stay around with all of you!

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow, got my BFP literally a week ago. Still cannot believe it is happening. And I say cautiously, because I had a mmc earlier this year after seeing a heartbeat so I'm very nervous it will happen again. My Dr is letting me come in early (tomorrow actually) but I don't think you can see much on an ultrasound right now so not sure what they can do for me. I'd love a scan prior to my 8 week scan though. My EDD is August 21, 2015 for the time being.

Ok, I will be back...going to go try to read through all these pages!


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome Wonders10, I hear you on being cautious - I also had a mmc earlier this year after seeing the heartbeat, but there's lots of positive baby vibes around here! :)

dsemcho - nice scan, I bet that's a relief! :)


I'm feeling a tad nauseous today, but on a scale of 1-10 it's only like a 1-1.5, so I can't complain it all. I more just notice it. I'm happy with the level of it though so far, easseeeeeee my way into the ms. I got the pills from the Doctor that are supposed to help. Unfortunately for me they didn't help last time, but it's because of the mmc I think, and so it was a lot worse than normal apparently. Anyone have great experience with Diclectin? I took one last night and it kicked in within 15 minutes, but it makes me tired.


----------



## bebedreamr

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Greats, sorry you're still not feeling well. Rant away, it can be tough dealing with a cranky toddler particularly when you're not feeling well.
> 
> Sass, that poop story :sick: Isla has not played with her poop yet, I hope it never happens...
> 
> Bebedreamer, funny I also looked into being a midwife as well (and a doula). Unfortunately, not the easiest career to have with young children, particularly as we don't have any close family living nearby.
> 
> Dsemcho, glad everything looks good!
> 
> My current predicament, my Boss wants to go grab drinks tomorrow after the Office Party to say thanks for my hard work since I've been back. It would only be me and him, which means I would not be able to hide the fact that I wouldn't be drinking. I might have to make up an excuse about why I can't go, (important phone call, last minute deal to iron out before Christmas). Wish me luck...


Agreed! That is what has stopped me as well, not to mention it is HIGHLY competitive for spots here as well. I did take my training to be a Doula, but have not received my DONA certificate yet despite me emailing the course coordinator multiple times... so it would be hard to prove if I decided to take on clients. :blush:

As for your boss, tell him you are on an antibiotic or something so you can't drink! Or maybe tell him you don't like to drink before driving?

I noticed you are in Canada too! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

I could definitely not be a midwife, a doula, a doctor or a nurse lol. I am WAYYYY too grossed out by that stuff. I'll stay being a Teacher! Although, kindergarten kids can be pretty gross (haha jk).

My neighbour just brought me over two MASSIVE salads. For some reason I think I'll be able to eat them, maybe because I didn't make them? Fingers crossed I can finish the whole thing!


----------



## greats

To you mommies who have toddlers or work with toddlers, I need your advice! I babysit this little boy 4x a week. His mom drives me insane! She barely feeds her son, won't pack food or even a sippy for him, I have to provide everything. He is sooooo tiny for being 2 years old, he is still in 12 month clothing. My mom thinks they starve him bc he always has runny poopy diapers (like baby poop before solids 6x a day!)

And then she has the nerve today to put him down for a 20 min nap before bringing him here bc she needed some alone time before work. Now I can't get him to take a proper nap. Wtf? 

My mom thinks I should stop babysitting and call child services. I don't know what to do!

Sorry, not pregnancy related.


----------



## NDH

I would love to be a doula :) I wouldn't want to be a midwife here because of how heavily restricted they are and there are so many uncertainties around whether Midwives will even legally be able to practice outside of hospitals (and in my state private Midwives can't currently practice in hospitals either so what's left???) and that would be my whole reason for wanting to be a birth worker - to offer individualized, women centered support rather than policy driven. Ah well its a pipe dream anyway since I won't be done with babies for a long time and I plan on homeschooling too. 40+ seems a bit old to be embarking on a new career as i can't see it happening earlier than 10 years from now lol.

Also, I don't restrict my weight gain at all. In fact I almost force myself to eat what I consider to be enough (on the Dr Brewer pregnancy diet for me that means about 3000 calories and at least 120g of protein. A normal person on the diet should be eating 2600 calories at least 80g of protein but because of breastfeeding and low weight gain in previous pregnancies I need to eat more). It's a lot of food but more doable than I would have thought. The premise behind it is really interesting if anyone wants to read up on it. 
I do continue to eat a healthy, mostly whole foods diet though and I try to satisfy my cravings (which luckily I don't really seem to get) in the healthiest way possible.


----------



## sunshine2014

Greats that is a tough one. I'm not sure what to say or suggest. Yiu have to use your gut I guess. Calling child services is a huge huge deal and will affect their lives, so if it were me I'd want to be 200% sure about what I felt. Plus, she may also out together that it's you and that may have a consequence. Ultimately you need to look out for the little boy, but just be absolutely sure. If she's being irresponsible by not packing him food etc, maybe mention it to her? Ask her to send him stuff, then tell her exactly what you want. Maybe she's just clueless and needs a reminder.


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Greats that is a tough one. I'm not sure what to say or suggest. Yiu have to use your gut I guess. Calling child services is a huge huge deal and will affect their lives, so if it were me I'd want to be 200% sure about what I felt. Plus, she may also out together that it's you and that may have a consequence. Ultimately you need to look out for the little boy, but just be absolutely sure. If she's being irresponsible by not packing him food etc, maybe mention it to her? Ask her to send him stuff, then tell her exactly what you want. Maybe she's just clueless and needs a reminder.

Yeah I told my mom I'd rather not call child services bc my niece and nephew went through that when they were little and it messed them up. I forgot to mention she refuses to put a winter coat on him. He comes here in a thin hoodie. Some times no hat, either. I bought him a winter coat, hat and gloves and she won't put them on him. I don't understand? It's freezing outside! What if her car broke down? She's a bit weird, too. I watch this other little girl and his mom demanded to know if she was vaccinated. Like wth? You're worried about if my daughter and the girl I watch are vaccinated yet you don't feed or properly clothe your child?


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmm, she may be having issues with accepting help. If she doesn't put on the stuff you bought for him she probably takes offence to it. Not that she should, her child is most important :S. Does he have any siblings? Just live with his mom? That's so sad :(


----------



## NDH

I would definitely speak to the mom first. Is she aware that you expect her to provide everything as you're not an all inclusive daycare. Also I would ask her if he has been to a Dr about his low weight and runny poopy, possibly he has allergies or some medical condition? If she five you off or you get a bad vibe from her responses then I would probably make a call. But in the meantime keep a log book of anything suspicious you observe. 
As a parent I would be appreciative of someone looking out for the welfare of my child but would also want to be given the benefit of doubt.


----------



## greats

NDH said:


> I would definitely speak to the mom first. Is she aware that you expect her to provide everything as you're not an all inclusive daycare. Also I would ask her if he has been to a Dr about his low weight and runny poopy, possibly he has allergies or some medical condition? If she five you off or you get a bad vibe from her responses then I would probably make a call. But in the meantime keep a log book of anything suspicious you observe.
> As a parent I would be appreciative of someone looking out for the welfare of my child but would also want to be given the benefit of doubt.

Yeah before she hired me I told her she is to provide lunch, snacks, and a sippy for me to fill. I didn't think about allergies, it's definitely possible. I asked if he ate lunch today and she paused and said well he only ate crackers this morning. Maybe she can't afford food? If that's the case she can apply for food stamps like my SIL is currently on. I dunno, I just get a bad vibe from her. My husband said the same thing last night.


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Hmmm, she may be having issues with accepting help. If she doesn't put on the stuff you bought for him she probably takes offence to it. Not that she should, her child is most important :S. Does he have any siblings? Just live with his mom? That's so sad :(

He's an only child and lives with his mom, dad, and aunt.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmm crackers is def not enough. But I never thought to do the log thing. Definitely start that. That way you have solid examples if you need to go further. I also would talk to her first. You never know what's going on at home, and it's always better to approach gently first. As awkward as it may be. Worst that could happen is she stops letting you watch her son. It's stressful though :(

At least you're not super sick like the other day!!!! :)


----------



## xprincessx

So I think at the moment my lines are fine. I was worried this morning that todays test was lighter than yesterday but I think yesterdays darkened as it dried because todays test (now dry) is a smidgen darker than yesterdays test. Still nervous though, I feel horrible saying this but it doesn't feel like this baby is for keeps. Probably because I have wanted it for so long and because it happened so soon after starting ttc I am in disbelief it will work out. Does that make sense?


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey ladies, flying visit to say hi, I am so tired I could sleep standing up :wacko:

hope everyone is doing ok and I will catch up tomorrow


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh wow so much to catch up on!

Hugs, princess! I really hope this little bean is a sticky one. I can understand the shock and disbelief though. I'm still stunned it happened this fast for us. I thought with my issues it'd take me a really, really long time for a BFP.

I'm in a similar boat with searching for a midwife in Canada. I'm on the wait list for one, another one was just barely out of range for me with distance, and I'm waiting for a third to call me back. I wonder how long I can wait before I'm forced to go to an OB for care? I know I've got time, but I'm still curious.

KylasBaby I think that I'm going to stay team yellow until we find out from an ultrasound. I got girl from one Chinese gender predictor, but boy from the alternate chart. Then I keep thinking of having a girl, but DH and I are so settled in a boy name so I wonder if that's a sign? :rofl:


----------



## Sass827

Wow you're in a tough spot greats. It does sound like you have lots of good suggestions and resources to point her towards. GL treading lightly. Not one of my strong suits. Out of curiosity, does the little guy pig out when you offer him food? Sounds like such a crummy situation. 
I hear you princess. I feel the same. Stinks. 
Lavender- I'd say you need to get in with somebody by 8/10 weeks if you're feeling stable. Not sure what issues you have, but if something feels goofey I'd want to get in ASAP. My doc wants to see everyone at 6 weeks now. Used to be 10 though. Not sure why, but I can let you know Tuesday if you're interested.


----------



## jtink28

Sass! My health has been good recently - I didn't expect to get pg this quickly, but I'm happy I did. Jackson is a crazy little maniac. I can't believe our babies are going to be big brothers/sisters. Seems like yesterday. 

How are you and Dylan?


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> Wow you're in a tough spot greats. It does sound like you have lots of good suggestions and resources to point her towards. GL treading lightly. Not one of my strong suits. Out of curiosity, does the little guy pig out when you offer him food? Sounds like such a crummy situation.
> I hear you princess. I feel the same. Stinks.
> Lavender- I'd say you need to get in with somebody by 8/10 weeks if you're feeling stable. Not sure what issues you have, but if something feels goofey I'd want to get in ASAP. My doc wants to see everyone at 6 weeks now. Used to be 10 though. Not sure why, but I can let you know Tuesday if you're interested.

He ate a lot today, like I don't know where he put in. And then took a hour nap followed by another 1.5 next to me on the couch. I gave him another set of my daughter's mittens and put 2 hats on him bc it's 22*F right now. My husband basically suggested what you ladies did, just keep a log, etc.


----------



## Karb

Hi everyone, I've missed loads its been so busy here. I thought I was going to avoid morning sickness this time but unfortunately not. Kicked in properly yesterday. I'd be feeling fine standing at work talking to someone and all of a sudden waves nausea and light headed. Not vomiting yet thankfully. Oh well at least I feel pregnant.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Greats- does the boy have asthma? does she still give him formula?
if yes to the asthma children with asthma tend to be smaller. If yes to the formula maybe she is giving him more of that and less of solid food and that is why his poop is runnier. But all in all he is a growing boy and like all growing boys they tend to eat frequently, so it seems like they are eating all the time but when they eat sometimes the eat smaller portions throughout the day. I know with my son he does have asthma and he is on the skinnier side but he eats constantly throughout the day. 

Hope everyones had a good day

DSemcho wonderful ultrasound pic...Mr.Peanut is looking great :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry I haven't been able to keep up with everything in here. So busy this time of year and I am just so exhausted at the end of the day, I've been crashing out in bed early. I've had this cold that I think the nasal congestion has been made worse by pregnancy so that has not been fun, and I've had a bit of dizziness and nausea too, luckily no voms. 

Counting down the days til I see my Obs, can't wait to see bubs and the little heart flicker. Feels like forever away though.


----------



## NDH

Some kids are just diddy too. My 18 month old still weighs 9kg and wears lots of 9-122,month old clothes, but she eats more than my three year old lol. 
with the lack of proper winter clothes as well though it does sound a bit worrying.


----------



## greats

hopingnowsit said:


> Greats- does the boy have asthma? does she still give him formula?
> if yes to the asthma children with asthma tend to be smaller. If yes to the formula maybe she is giving him more of that and less of solid food and that is why his poop is runnier. But all in all he is a growing boy and like all growing boys they tend to eat frequently, so it seems like they are eating all the time but when they eat sometimes the eat smaller portions throughout the day. I know with my son he does have asthma and he is on the skinnier side but he eats constantly throughout the day.
> 
> Hope everyones had a good day
> 
> DSemcho wonderful ultrasound pic...Mr.Peanut is looking great :)

No asthma and she only lets him drink water. I'm still toying with the idea that maybe he's gluten sensitive or some kind of food allergy? The only thing I know he's allergic to is cinnamon.


----------



## MrsG09

Wow, lots happening in the last couple of days in here! I'm completely worn, but will reply to what I remember lol....sometimes it's a real pain coming on here via phone 

Greats, I agree with others about keeping a log of occurrences. If he seems out of sorts or something, I would become more concerned that there is more going on, however the lack of a winter coat is quite nerve-wracking, especially being you offered one up and she won't use it. I'm from the Midwest and know how cold it gets and children that age aren't equipped with bodies that can regulate the harsh temps like us adults can. Perhaps consider offering up that information in a gentle way, if you haven't already. It might be something she's unaware of. It's not always easy to have those discussions with parents, but sometimes they are the ones that need to be had.

Dsmecho, Mr. Peanut looks perfect! 

AFM, ms has left me with little to no appetite in the morning/afternoon and then usually able to eat a decent meal in the evening. I had my first appointment with the midwife today. Just a consultation, brief exam, and some blood work, but I already really like her. Makes me wish we weren't moving in February, but at least I'm starting out well. :shrug: Have my next appointment the end of Jan, when I'll be 10w6d, so hoping we'll get to hear baby's heartbeat then. Not certain we'll do u/s other than if medically necessary. It is sooo dang hard not to say something to my parents and in-laws. Only saving grace I think is that we don't live close so talking is over phone or text. Hoping we can convince them to come out to help us move once we know the specific dates so we can tell them in person.


----------



## DSemcho

Looks like today and most of this weekend will be me being lazy - back is hurting a lot today =/


And I think I have pregnancy rhinitis  Basically I'm sneezing A LOT... I NEVER sneeze.


----------



## LavenderLove

DSemcho I'm dreading the sneezes! I hear allergies can be worsened during pregnancy and I can only imagine how mine are going to worsen. DH and I are going to need to keep up on dusting for sure, ack!

I got my first little waves of what might be MS today. So far I'm just hungry and am lightheaded with small headaches - the feeling you get when you haven't eaten in a while? That feeling! I'm eating regularly so the feeling's kind of annoying. Welcome to pregnancy, eh?


----------



## mumanddad

Has anyone got any ideas to help with insomnia, I'm end the end of my tether. I'm so tired and grumpy that I feel like my little boy is suffering. 3 nights running I have had to get my hubby to move rooms because of his snoring but I still haven't been getting to sleep till about 5 am :(


----------



## NDH

Well my worries over not darkening lines the other day were legitimate. Ice had a chemical as AF started this afternoon just one day late. :( 

Happy and healthy 9 months to the rest of you.


----------



## OneMore Time

NDH - I am so sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry NDH.


----------



## sunshine2014

NDH I'm so sorry to hear that - I hope you try again and end up in the September group, keep in touch! And keep your chin up.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH I am so sorry :hugs: :cry::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Sass, good idea re the speciality drink. I did that at a wedding I was at when I was pregnant with Isla and it worked well. I am just going to pass on going out today, I do have a deadline on Monday that I need to meet so hopefully he will understand. I also scheduled an important phone call that I cant miss

Welcome Wonders, wishing you a H&H 9 months! :wave:

Bebedreamer, its funny my prenatal instructor was a Doula (trained through DONA) so I was asking her about training, etc and she had not been pleased with DONA recently. She actually stopped her doula business and now just focuses on Childbirth Education, which she really enjoys. And yes, I am in Canada, ON in fact!

Greats, that is a tricky situation re the little boy. Calling children services is pretty serious so you would really want to make sure the situation is dire before doing so. Keeping a log is a great idea. If she is refusing to comply with the rules you have set out I would give her a warning or have a stern talk to her about it. Maybe write down all expectations, including that he be properly dressed for outdoor weather. We have all of those rules at Islas daycare too. Also, if she has more than three runny diapers (diarrhea) in a day then we have to pick her up, perhaps enforce the same rule and say you need to see a doctors note before he comes back? If it doesnt improve you would have to make the decision about whether or not to keep caring for him or not and then maybe involve the authorities? Sounds like an awful situation, sorry you are going through it. 

Xprincess, totally makes sense, glad the lines are darker!

Celtic, I totally hear you on the tired thing, have been going to bed at 8:30- 9:00 recently. 

Lavenderlove, I dont see my midwife until 10 weeks normally so you do have time. I normally do my preliminary blood work through my regular family doctor, as well as a dating ultrasound and then all of that information is just transferred to my midwife. I am going to do my bloodwork early next week and will probably have an ultrasound around 8 weeks. 

MrsG, I totally heard Islas heartbeat at our 10 week appointment. It was amazing. 

Preliminary doctor's appointment yesterday, nothing exciting. Just ordered bloodwork (which I have to go back and do as I had Isla with me and she was having a fit :wacko:) and can schedule a dating ultrasound whenever I want. Calling the midwives next week to get an appointment in January.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh no NDH, I am so very sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Do sorry NDH


----------



## greats

NDH my heart is breaking for you! I'll say a little prayer and hope to see you in future pregnancy groups when the time is right! Xo


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

so sorry ndh! :( 

I am getting ready to go to the pregnancy center for an appointment it just to get some paperwork done. since I am only 4 weeks and 1 day , obviously it is not a scan, as they wouldn't see anything at all right now LOL.


----------



## techheather

Sorry. Ndh.


----------



## hopingnowsit

NDH Sorry to hear that :dust: to you


----------



## sunshine2014

I feel sick today :( 

I'm also on the verge of quitting my job...so the nausea isn't helping! lol


----------



## KylasBaby

So sorry NDH. Your sticky will come soon!

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately ladies. I took the past two days off I was feeling so sick. Back at work today and I feel even worse. I wonder if the stress from just being here is making me more sick? I didn't feel this sick the past two days I was out but did Monday and Tuesday at work and now today. Thank God I'm giving my notice after the new year.

Absolutely nothing seems appetizing today. Nothing. Tried a few sips of my breakfast shake and felt so sick. Gonna be a long day. 

Going to OHs parents this weekend after I babysit on Saturday. They have a holiday cookie exchange on Sunday. I started crying because I literally have no time to make any cookies.....oh hormones

Also I think I may have missed some people. If I haven't added you to the don't yet, let me know your EDD and I'll be sure to get that on there.


----------



## wonders10

NDH - there aren't words to make it better, but :hugs: for you. I sadly know how it feels.

Today is my last day of work until the new year - gotta love working in a school! 

I'm 5 weeks exactly today and my first dr visit is in a few hours. I just want to make it past where I got last time (6 1/2 weeks). Trying to stay positive! I'm not having a ton of symptoms - I feel tired, a little "off" and out of it, started to get a little emotional last night and this morning during my student's winter show, and my boobs hurt on and off. It is taking all my energy to not walk around squeezing them to see if they still hurt!


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> I feel sick today :(
> 
> I'm also on the verge of quitting my job...so the nausea isn't helping! lol

Were you the one who said you were a teacher? My cousin quit her job as a high school math teacher when she got pregnant with her toddler. She was so stressed out all the time and hated it. I quit my job as a police officer in October because I couldn't handle the stress and it was affecting my health. I've never been happier!



KylasBaby said:


> So sorry NDH. Your sticky will come soon!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here much lately ladies. I took the past two days off I was feeling so sick. Back at work today and I feel even worse. I wonder if the stress from just being here is making me more sick? I didn't feel this sick the past two days I was out but did Monday and Tuesday at work and now today. Thank God I'm giving my notice after the new year.
> 
> Absolutely nothing seems appetizing today. Nothing. Tried a few sips of my breakfast shake and felt so sick. Gonna be a long day.
> 
> Going to OHs parents this weekend after I babysit on Saturday. They have a holiday cookie exchange on Sunday. I started crying because I literally have no time to make any cookies.....oh hormones
> 
> Also I think I may have missed some people. If I haven't added you to the don't yet, let me know your EDD and I'll be sure to get that on there.

MS is horrible! Every day I have a new craving bc nothing else sounds remotely good. The only things I can keep down today are a fruit smoothie and sweet Hawaiian bread. Threw up anything else.



wonders10 said:


> NDH - there aren't words to make it better, but :hugs: for you. I sadly know how it feels.
> 
> Today is my last day of work until the new year - gotta love working in a school!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks exactly today and my first dr visit is in a few hours. I just want to make it past where I got last time (6 1/2 weeks). Trying to stay positive! I'm not having a ton of symptoms - I feel tired, a little "off" and out of it, started to get a little emotional last night and this morning during my student's winter show, and my boobs hurt on and off. It is taking all my energy to not walk around squeezing them to see if they still hurt!

I squeeze my boobs all the time to see if they hurt. My dh cracks up every time :rofl:


----------



## greats

Feeling very tired but optimistic today. Went grocery shopping with my dd today. She's obsessed with Target, and screams fits of joy every time we go :haha:

I've just been laying low this week. Babysitting only the boy this week so let him and my dd run around playing and watching movies so I can just lay on the couch and take it easy. 

Who's excited for Christmas? I can't wait to announce my pregnancy. I've told 3 close friends, 2 of which are pregnant as well but I know my mom is going to be so excited! Both our families are going to the 10pm Xmas eve church service so we are going to announce after the service is over when it's close to midnight.


----------



## sunshine2014

I am a teacher! But I've been on a leave of absence so far this year so I can live with my hubby again (we were apart for a few years). So now I've got some bs job that makes me miserable. I get to work from home, but it's dealing with all of the people that makes me unhappy. Love living with DH, but I'm going back to teaching in the New Year!!!! lol 

Greats - you're really throwing up still? Oh dear... how often? :( Is anything working? Can you get nausea pills from the Dr?


----------



## Sass827

Big hugs NDH. 
Celiac would totally explain the poops greats. Getting a doctors note might help him get some medical attention. Great idea mrs. Eddie. 
Been feeling nauceous and off balance today too. Also super absent minded and having trouble falling asleep, then having bizarre dreams. Doesn't it seem so early for all this? For example, went to wash my hands, lathered up, then went for the towel without rinsing! Wth! 
Also, cut up onions to cook with dinner twice this week, now cannot get the smell of my hands. Makes me want to vom. I can even smell it while driving!


----------



## jtink28

I used to be a middle school history teacher. It was so stressful. I quit because I have Crohn's, and that doesn't exactly work with teaching. But teaching was very very hard on my nerves. I'm a SAHM now, and while stressful, there are infinitely more rewards! :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats jt! I wondered if you were still working. Here's the diva nonstop ruining at my friends wedding in September. How's Jackson? How are you two filling your days?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jtink28

Greats, the little guy could also have IBS or a gastro issue like Crohn's. Poor guy - either way, sounds like his mama isn't taking great care of him :( where in Chicago are you? I'm in Evanston!

Sass, my little guy has a double ear infection right now, so we've been home bound lately. Boo. But when the weather is ok, we are always outside or at one of our neighborhood friends. Jackson is so social and loves loves his friends :) here's a pic of him this week - sick but still goofy and smiling! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sass827

What a cutie! How did you find out about his ear infection? Dd had one and simply loved the amoxicillin! Odd girl!


----------



## jtink28

He was grumpy for a couple days and then one night, spiked a fever and cried uncontrollably. I took him in the next morning, suspecting the flu or infection. Jacks lovvvveees the amox too! Weird! He sees me coming with it and says "mmmm!" Gross! But at least they don't fight and flail! Did your dd get diarrhea? We gave him probiotics, stuffed him with yogurt but still loads of diarrhea :(


----------



## greats

jtink28 said:


> Greats, the little guy could also have IBS or a gastro issue like Crohn's. Poor guy - either way, sounds like his mama isn't taking great care of him :( where in Chicago are you? I'm in Evanston!
> 
> Sass, my little guy has a double ear infection right now, so we've been home bound lately. Boo. But when the weather is ok, we are always outside or at one of our neighborhood friends. Jackson is so social and loves loves his friends :) here's a pic of him this week - sick but still goofy and smiling! :)

I'm in elk grove village! Awesome!


----------



## sunshine2014

The days are dragging lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you have both been sick Kylas and Sunshine, hope you feel better soon.

Greats, I am very excited for Christmas, I only work two more days and then off until January 5, cant wait!

JT, I have Crohns too. I have been in remission for the past almost three years, Ive been really lucky in that I have a moderate case and have only had one really severe flare. Sorry that youve had to stop teaching because of yours. I did find that stress made mine much worse. I also went to a naturopath who really helped me a lot. 

Sass and JT, both of your LOs are adorable!


----------



## jtink28

Mrs. Eddie, are you on any meds? I'm on Remicade. My GI had me on azathioprine, but I took myself off last year, and have been flare free since. I have a moderate to severe case, so I'm afraid to go off Remicade while it's working. 

Ugh, the weeks are dragging. I forgot how long first tri feels!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

jtink28 said:


> Mrs. Eddie, are you on any meds? I'm on Remicade. My GI had me on azathioprine, but I took myself off last year, and have been flare free since. I have a moderate to severe case, so I'm afraid to go off Remicade while it's working.
> 
> Ugh, the weeks are dragging. I forgot how long first tri feels!!!

I'm on Mezavant, (an anti-inflammatory). I'm on a very low dose and have felt awesome for a long time. I honestly think low stress and eating healthy are almost just as important for me as the meds that I take. I also do lots of yoga and exercise regularly, which I think helps.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the well wishes, I'm truthfully not even bad enough to complain about. It's just a present nausea. Could definitely be a lot worse. I made soup with lots of veggies so that's going well. I feel like I need something with substance though. Can you believe they say you aren't supposed to gain ANY weight in first tri? How is that possible? I'm hungry and need to eat!!!! 

So is there any truth to the oily hair and girl thing? lol I seem to be experiencing it this time, but didn't last time.


----------



## Buffyx

NDH I am so sorry you've got to go through this again. My thoughts are with you :hugs:

Well, I'm 5 weeks today, and predicted a girl on the Chinese gender predictor. I always imagined myself with a boy though..:shrug:


----------



## Tridda

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, I'm truthfully not even bad enough to complain about. It's just a present nausea. Could definitely be a lot worse. I made soup with lots of veggies so that's going well. I feel like I need something with substance though. Can you believe they say you aren't supposed to gain ANY weight in first tri? How is that possible? I'm hungry and need to eat!!!!
> 
> So is there any truth to the oily hair and girl thing? lol I seem to be experiencing it this time, but didn't last time.

They say you can gain 2-4 pounds, but I've been losing a little weight. Paying more attention to what goes in my mouth than before, and I'm not that hungry... I think it really depends on the person. Some women lose weight in the first tri cuz the MS and lack of appetite, some gain....lol never a straight forward answer as usual with everything in pregnancy!


----------



## Buffyx

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, I'm truthfully not even bad enough to complain about. It's just a present nausea. Could definitely be a lot worse. I made soup with lots of veggies so that's going well. I feel like I need something with substance though. Can you believe they say you aren't supposed to gain ANY weight in first tri? How is that possible? I'm hungry and need to eat!!!!
> 
> So is there any truth to the oily hair and girl thing? lol I seem to be experiencing it this time, but didn't last time.

I'm having oily hair! And predicted a girl! So maybe there is truth to it :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

My stomach is so not happy today either. It's awful and I can't even eat some plain nuts. I just want to go home and veg.


----------



## Buffyx

In feeling a bit nauseous this morning, but I'm so HAPPY when I feel like this :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

MrsHudson said:


> My stomach is so not happy today either. It's awful and I can't even eat some plain nuts. I just want to go home and veg.


That sounds awful :(( is that all you've been able to eat today? Are you actually being sick or nausea?

I just thought I'd be able to eat scrambled eggs. Nope. Feel worse now.


----------



## jtink28

Not sure if it's true, bit I have oily hair now. :( I usually only wash my hair every 2 or so days and it's fine and doesn't get greasy. Now I feel like I have to wash it every day!!


----------



## MrsHudson

sunshine2014 said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> My stomach is so not happy today either. It's awful and I can't even eat some plain nuts. I just want to go home and veg.
> 
> 
> That sounds awful :(( is that all you've been able to eat today? Are you actually being sick or nausea?
> 
> I just thought I'd be able to eat scrambled eggs. Nope. Feel worse now.Click to expand...

Well it's strange because for two days I felt completely normal and I started to worry. Then last night we were buying stuff for the house and I got super dizzy and just nauseous. When I woke up I was dry heaving all morning and couldn' eat when I got to work so I just had a granola bar. I did eat lunch but that didn't sit well at all and now I'm super hungry but when I started eating my nuts I got nauseous again and was gagging.... And why did I want to feel pregnant again?


----------



## mumanddad

jtink28 said:


> Not sure if it's true, bit I have oily hair now. :( I usually only wash my hair every 2 or so days and it's fine and doesn't get greasy. Now I feel like I have to wash it every day!!

I have also had to start washing my hair daily it's so greasy after a day :( and I'm loosing so much of it too - I'm sure I will be bold when I have this baby! Xx


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm loosing hair like crazy too. I always have but this is the worst it's been. My hair dresser told me not to orry about it because it stopped for her in the second tri. We'll see. I know a long time ago when I asked my OB about it she said not tow worry unless there is noticeable bald spots. Not sure if that applies during pregnancy.

Well I'm going to take the bus home and I pray I don't puke. I think I'm going straight to bed.


----------



## bebedreamr

Sorry to hear you ladies ate feeling bad! I keep watching everyone's tickers and it's like at the 6 week Mark everyone is dropping like flies from nausea! Hope I skip that part. 

So tired though!! I have been getting on average 10 hours sleep per night. My hubby has been doin more than his fair share. Last night I put my DD to bed and went to bed myself. On the nights I get a lot of sleep I feel like a million bucks the next day!

Too bad I work until 11 tonight, that's past my bedtime! Lol


----------



## MrsHudson

Bebe I hope you're able to sleep in tomorrow! That's nice of your DH!

I heard 6 weeks is when everything kicks in. I hope not. I'm absolutely starving and the only thing that sounds good is a burger with lots of mustard and pickles lol. DH said he'll bring me one home. I wanted to cook mac and cheese but I've been getting dizzy spells when I stand.


----------



## sunshine2014

Lol oh man. I hear you Mrs Hudson. Yesterday I had a hunger spell and went to the fridge to see what was quick. I ended up eating pickles, a piece of cheese and then some peanut butter. Yup, straight up stereotypical pregnancy food :S. I don't normally crave any of those. And I can't really stand pb. Luckily DH only buys the natural stuff so I could tolerate that yesterday lol. 

I took a pill. I gave in. I hate giving in. But it helped. I still find I get queazy when I'm hungry but how much can I eat? lol :S its instant relief when I eat though. Still only like a 1.5-2 on the scale though. 

I'm trying to enjoy my tea and coffee though. Last time I couldn't stand either. I really missed my tea. This morning I made a coffee and it was a but of a challenge to get through. I love my warm drinks In the morning.... Anyone else having aversions to either?


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I just had some fish . :) it was so tasty. I am doing very well today. my appointment went well. my bloodwork was excellent.


----------



## MrsHudson

Too funny Sunshine! I could live without pickles but I want that vinegar taste. I hate it because I crave junk foods and I feel guilty when I eat them. I have been eating healthy snacks though. I try to only have coffee and tea sparingly and my black tea didn't taste good at all this morning and my Starbucks makes me nauseous.

Danzig our husky is so sweet and came and laid practically on my lap. If anyone knows huskies, you'll know they're not really cuddlers so I feel privileged. My boys know and it's so cute.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad to hear all went well with your blood work 2kids!

I was looking at my old pregnancy journal and it was around now that I started feeling ill with Isla...


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Glad to hear all went well with your blood work 2kids!
> 
> I was looking at my old pregnancy journal and it was around now that I started feeling ill with Isla...

thanks


I am starting to feel a bit of nausea. which I hadn't before.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh that's great to have as a reference mrs Eddie. So neat!

Glad the bloodwork came back well. I got my HCG level but they only told my he number, so I don't have anything to compare it to. Anyone know what theirs was around 5 weeks? 

Im so lazy tonight. DH is on a flight home but will get in too late for this girl. So I watched The Switch with jennifer Anniston and Jason Bateman. I cried. Hormones haha. 

And healthy snacks are key. But it is hard when I find myself needing heavy food. Even though I know if I eat it I'll feel worse anyways. So I guess small healthy meals constantly won't hurt lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

If you're hungry definitely eat and font feel guilty about it. Some days I find that I'm hungrier than others....


----------



## MrsHudson

Yay 2kids!

Yeah when I eat heavy meals I get sick too. I have been craving fruits though. I got some super ripe oranges at the store and my boss was sweet and brought me some apples.

I'm super lazy too. I've only gotten up to let the dogs in. DH has a lot to do around the house like paint the kitchen and install our sink. I feel so guilty not helping him with house projects but I'm so drained after work.


----------



## sunshine2014

Don't feel guilty! You're growing a human lol. That's plenty of help for the fsmily ;)

Oranges are SOOO good. I craved them a lot last time, not so far though. I just drink my smoothies to get my fruit and veggies in full force.


----------



## MrsHudson

Yeah but I'm not convinced he realizes that yet....
When I saw the oranges at the store my mouth watered lol.


----------



## jacksonl8805

sunshine2014 said:


> Oh that's great to have as a reference mrs Eddie. So neat!
> 
> Glad the bloodwork came back well. I got my HCG level but they only told my he number, so I don't have anything to compare it to. Anyone know what theirs was around 5 weeks?
> 
> Im so lazy tonight. DH is on a flight home but will get in too late for this girl. So I watched The Switch with jennifer Anniston and Jason Bateman. I cried. Hormones haha.
> 
> And healthy snacks are key. But it is hard when I find myself needing heavy food. Even though I know if I eat it I'll feel worse anyways. So I guess small healthy meals constantly won't hurt lol

At 5 +1 mine was 9700 :thumbup:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

sunshine2014 said:


> Oh that's great to have as a reference mrs Eddie. So neat!
> 
> Glad the bloodwork came back well. I got my HCG level but they only told my he number, so I don't have anything to compare it to. Anyone know what theirs was around 5 weeks?
> 
> Im so lazy tonight. DH is on a flight home but will get in too late for this girl. So I watched The Switch with jennifer Anniston and Jason Bateman. I cried. Hormones haha.
> 
> And healthy snacks are key. But it is hard when I find myself needing heavy food. Even though I know if I eat it I'll feel worse anyways. So I guess small healthy meals constantly won't hurt lol

I don't know the normal for 5 weeks. this is the link I usually use 
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

but my levels at 4 weeks were a little high, 5000. 
not very high though.


----------



## Twilighter<3

Hello, can I join please? I'm just in the august time frame, based on LMP I'm due 31st August, I'm only 11dpo today though so very early days! :) 
H&H 9 months to everyone xxx


----------



## jaspie

Feel car sick this morning. And have a 3 hour train journey i really hope the train isn't too hot. Our heating was on when I got up this morning and it was so hot and stuffy i opened the back door straight away much to OHs protests! I'm boiling and it is not helping my sickness!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi 
Unfortunately I've had a miscarriage at 7 weeks
Please can someone take me off the front page 
Xx


----------



## jaspie

So sorry Mrs Monkey :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I've had a miscarriage at 7 weeks
> Please can someone take me off the front page
> Xx

I'm so sorry!







Nothing new here since the U/S. Except for the sharp pain on the left side I get randomly.


----------



## KylasBaby

Twilighter<3 said:


> Hello, can I join please? I'm just in the august time frame, based on LMP I'm due 31st August, I'm only 11dpo today though so very early days! :)
> H&H 9 months to everyone xxx

Congrats, will add you!



mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I've had a miscarriage at 7 weeks
> Please can someone take me off the front page
> Xx

So sorry for your loss. Will take you off the front. 

I have a feeling I missed some people. If I haven't added you to the front page, please post and let me know. It's hard to keep up when I've been sick and this page moves so fast. Do let me know if I've missed you and your EDD so I can add you to the front.


----------



## techheather

Sorry mrs monkey


----------



## wonders10

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I've had a miscarriage at 7 weeks
> Please can someone take me off the front page
> Xx

:hugs: so sorry


----------



## wonders10

I'm due 8/21/15...don't see my name on the front yet :flower:

Thank you!


----------



## sunshine2014

Morning ladies. Guess who was able to sleep in? Yup this girl got 11 hours of sleep last night. Goodbye insomnia (for now)!! I feel great. Woke up and made my coffee and had a spoonful of pb. Feel okay so far. Just needed something before the coffee. I got a little bummed looking at the Starbucks caffeine levels again lol. I love the blonde roast. But looks like it's out of the cards unless I get a tall. Also tried looking up the Tassimo coffee disks but only found the levels on the Tim hortons website because they sell them. I believe it was 190. So that's pretty high also. So I just made my own with one of those cone filter things. That way I could put a small amount of coffee in and still get some caffeine. 

Sorry to the ladies who are leaving us. I never did tell my old group what happened, i checked and I'm still on the front page :( January 20, 2015. 

Christmas shopping is all done!!!

Jaspie where are you off to on the train? I lived in the UK for almost a year and hope to go back in the new year for 8 weeks to work!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks ladies
Best wishes for the rest of your journeys 
Xx


----------



## greats

I'm sorry to hear about that mrsmonkey10. My thoughts are with you during this time. I'll say a prayer for you tonight!


----------



## greats

Feeling very yucky today. Threw up before dinner last night. My munchkin runs in and starts laughing. So rude!

Going to a town up north a little to see some Christmas lights. 

Hope everyone has a decent day not plagued with nausea! Lol


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm sorry MrsMonkey :(

I slept in to but I woke up at 3:00am again with the sweats and nauseous. Our room gets too warm at night. My stomach is still uneasy and the smell in our pantry made me gag. I'm meeting some people at the dog park today and then finishing my shopping, then will try to wrap presents. Tomorrow I need to clean up the rooms that are done.

Sunshine you can order half caff at Starbucks. That's what I do when I get coffee. My caramel macchiatos actually taste better that way.

So I'm kind of concerned DH hasn't DTD with me since we got our BFP. I told him he can but still nothing. I'm not really thinking about it but am fine if he wants it.


----------



## greats

My dh is terrified to touch me haha but that's how he was with my last pregnancy. I think we dtd like 3x during the entire pregnancy. We've done it once but my sex drive has gone now that I have MS.

Anyone else have really achy hips at night during sleep? I switch positions a lot, use a body pillow, but I still wake up in pain, mainly my left hip. I didn't get achy hips till 2nd tri with dd so kind of disappointed it's starting early. Wah!


----------



## Tridda

My OH wants the sex, but I am so freaking tired all the time, so it's difficult unless we do it early in the day- which is hard because we both work! Poor guy...lol :(


----------



## MrsHudson

Well that's good to hear greats. I just feel bad for him lol. I mean I don't really care either but yeah.
No sore hips or anything for me yet.

Haha Tridda! That's kind of we are too. He's a mechanic so always super tired when he comes home. Not to mention he's trying to finish this house.


----------



## KylasBaby

No funny business here since before the BFP. I have zero sex drive and am constantly nauseous and exhausted. OH has been really great about it telling me it's fine but I feel like a horrible GF.


----------



## sunshine2014

Horrible wife here too then lol. We've been together for 8.5 years now so I wouldn't say it happens all the time anyways. I haven't had an insane sex drive since my early twenties haha. I like it but I don't think about it all the time. DH tried but I told him I'm too nervous right now. He's totally fine with it. Makes me feel better greats that you were the same way. Last time I was way too sick to even think of it. This time I'm just tired so far. It's okay though, it's a difficult time lol.


----------



## MrsG09

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I've had a miscarriage at 7 weeks
> Please can someone take me off the front page
> Xx

So very sorry, mrsmonkey. :hugs:

Sunshine, the sleeping in sounds wonderful! I actually did that yesterday, after my stomach settled back down, which had me awake early. Sadly the thought of coffee is repulsive to me. Which is unfortunate as I love coffee!

Greats, not specifically hips, but almost sore all over. Just can't seem to find a comfortable sleeping position. I think a lot of that stems from my stomach feeling blah almost anytime I lie down. 

Lol, not much action going on here, either. Dtd twice since bfp, first time was that morning. 

Had another "fun" vivid dream last night. DH and I were headed out to eat somewhere fancy but babysitter canceled so we just took the kids with (yeah...lol, they were twins boy & girl...a sign?). The place was along the water and somehow both of them, about toddler age, ended up going right into the water where there was a strong current or drop and we couldn't get to them. Oy, I did not appreciate waking up to recall that. :nope:

Supposed to go to DH's companies holiday party tonight. I'm feeling so yucky and wondering if I'll be able to stomach the food smells. :sick:


----------



## sunshine2014

MrsG sometimes distraction is the best way to get through it. I'd go and see if it takes your mind off of it. I find I feel worse when I'm at home sitting around. 

Scary dream! I've been having weird dreams too. But I definitely think it's a sign! ;) twins for you.


----------



## MrsG09

I do agree, sunshine, that distraction seems to be the best way through it. I generally feel better when I'm out and about. I suspect there will be some questions and suspicions, last year one of the other wives was asking when we plan to try lol. She's a sweetheart but I suspect she might see right through my fake drinks! :haha:

I would be very happy with twins. DH might faint! :rofl: Time will tell!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm a bad wife lately too. I have no interest whatsoever in sex. Luckily my DH has been very sweet and understanding. I'm hoping the nausea will get better, I think that'd help.


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry for your loss mrsmonkey. :hugs: Best wishes to you.

We haven't DTD lately either! :rofl: We've been busy with things and we've both been tired for different reasons come the evening. Nausea's started up for me but it's not bad at all later in the day. We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## QueenQueso

We've only dtd 3 times since doing it a whole bunch at O time. Once during the TWW, once after my faint faint first bfp but I hadn't told him yet, and then once since he's known. I'd say like 19 times out of 20, he initiates but I think he gets too nervous to in the beginning. Later on it'll go back to normal (at least it has before) for awhile before it gets close to the end and the big belly makes it awkward.


----------



## DSemcho

Man... We've done it twice since my BFP. Yesterday was day two lol. I haven't been trying though.


----------



## jaspie

sunshine2014 said:


> Jaspie where are you off to on the train? I lived in the UK for almost a year and hope to go back in the new year for 8 weeks to work!!

Hi Sunshine, I've come to see my family in Derby. Where did you live here before? Exciting you're coming back!

No sex here either girls, I'm just not feeling it atm and in any case OH has a bad back.

Woke up starving today. About to shower, have breakfast and then go for a walk with mum. Can't believe I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow! Every week feels like a milestone!


----------



## sunshine2014

Jaspie, I lived in Newcastle a few years ago :) it was nice but I want to go somewhere south next time if I go back! I have been to the UK 6 times, I'm a little addicted lol. I'm also disappointed I can't order Whitard tea anymore, so it's worth a visit just to stock up again I think lol ;) 

I'm at 7 weeks today. I love each week. I lost the baby at 8 weeks last time so just want to get there!


----------



## jtink28

I have been so tired. Getting plenty of sleep (even with my 19 month old), but I am having crazzzzzyyyyy dreams!!! I didn't have one dream last pregnancy, and I was a little bummed because I really wanted to, lol. This time I am having a crazy dream every time I sleep, even naps. It's insane. I wonder if that means girl for me?!?


----------



## DSemcho

7w1d and spotting/back pain has come back. So bedrest again...

Also go a snoogle for $10!


----------



## greats

jtink28 said:


> I have been so tired. Getting plenty of sleep (even with my 19 month old), but I am having crazzzzzyyyyy dreams!!! I didn't have one dream last pregnancy, and I was a little bummed because I really wanted to, lol. This time I am having a crazy dream every time I sleep, even naps. It's insane. I wonder if that means girl for me?!?

I started having some crazy dreams last week. I wake up after each one, too. So weird! I had them with my daughter, too, so even more reason I think this baby is a girl.



DSemcho said:


> 7w1d and spotting/back pain has come back. So bedrest again...
> 
> Also go a snoogle for $10!

Are you drinking enough water? I've heard if you're dehydrated that can happen.


AFM, I had a very visual sex dream last night about my hubby, woke him up at 1:30am, and we sort of... Dtd. :haha: He wasn't complaining at all! Feeling a lil pressure in my uterus this morning but that's about it. 

So I'm pretty sure I'm starting to show already. I swear! When I suck in my stomach I have a small bump that I didn't have before. I guess it's true that you show earlier the more babies you have lol my friend is now almost 15 weeks and looks like she did at 25 weeks with her son. 

I'm going to take a bump picture tomorrow when I'm exactly 8 weeks and post it. Anyone else? Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay greats on the baby bump! Can't wait to see the pic. No bump here yet. Also no nausea today. Getting some of my christmas baking done :)

I've been having crazy vivid dreams also. I always remember my dreams but these have been really detailed. Love it. And love the girl Theory lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! Can I join?
A little about me....I am 36, married for almost 4 years, ds (previous relationship) is 11, dd will be 2 Jan 1.2015 and we just found out we are pg with # 3 a couple of days ago after 14 months ttc. 
I will read through the thread later but wanted to post first. Congrats to everyone!!! What a merry Christmas this will be.


----------



## sunshine2014

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join?
> A little about me....I am 36, married for almost 4 years, ds (previous relationship) is 11, dd will be 2 Jan 1.2015 and we just found out we are pg with # 3 a couple of days ago after 14 months ttc.
> I will read through the thread later but wanted to post first. Congrats to everyone!!! What a merry Christmas this will be.

Congrats and welcome! What's your EDD? It is going to be a very special christmas.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

sunshine2014 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join?
> A little about me....I am 36, married for almost 4 years, ds (previous relationship) is 11, dd will be 2 Jan 1.2015 and we just found out we are pg with # 3 a couple of days ago after 14 months ttc.
> I will read through the thread later but wanted to post first. Congrats to everyone!!! What a merry Christmas this will be.
> 
> Congrats and welcome! What's your EDD? It is going to be a very special christmas.Click to expand...

Thank you! EDD is Aug. 31, 2015


----------



## mumanddad

My symptoms have gone again :( bloody body is playing tricks on me I'm sure!

No sex here since ovulation, we are now on a sex ban till baby is born :( x


----------



## greats

mumanddad said:


> My symptoms have gone again :( bloody body is playing tricks on me I'm sure!
> 
> No sex here since ovulation, we are now on a sex ban till baby is born :( x

Today I've felt less nauseous. Around 8 weeks with my daughter I had lost all symptoms but within a few days they came back even worse!


----------



## techheather

I've noticed about me recently, a weird nausea thing. Twice now in the cold when I'm shivering brre.and I gag. Like almost vomit. Nothing smelly or thinking of anything. So idk if the ms slowly starting. That was just within last 4 days. Anybody else ever have that?


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms have gone again :( bloody body is playing tricks on me I'm sure!
> 
> No sex here since ovulation, we are now on a sex ban till baby is born :( x
> 
> Today I've felt less nauseous. Around 8 weeks with my daughter I had lost all symptoms but within a few days they came back even worse!Click to expand...

I hope that doesn't happen haha it will be just in time for Christmas. It's 2 am and I'm still wide awake :(


----------



## Sass827

Hey ladies! Hope you've all had a great weekend! I'm also having lower back pain, constantly freezing, nauceous on and off but intense at times. I bet your right about showing earlier greats. Do you think it also applies to symptoms too? I feel like I have so many symptoms and it just seems so early. 
Got this rocking pad Thai for dinner, now I'm indigestion city. :(


----------



## LavenderLove

Seems like some of us are just "lucky" with symptoms! I've been pretty hungry with on and off nausea. Today's nausea wave was the worst so far. I keep poking at my boobs thinking they'll get sore any day, but nothing yet!

I just got some natural ginger ale at the store and I'm baking up a sweet potato, so hopefully that'll settle my stomach. It's odd because to me this feels similar to motion sickness - I totally thought it'd feel different!


----------



## DSemcho

ms has gotten better for me part of this week. back pain is still there but not as bad as yesterday (chugged a ton of water). Got a three day work week and then 4 days off :D


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you've all had a great weekend! I'm also having lower back pain, constantly freezing, nauceous on and off but intense at times. I bet your right about showing earlier greats. Do you think it also applies to symptoms too? I feel like I have so many symptoms and it just seems so early.
> Got this rocking pad Thai for dinner, now I'm indigestion city. :(

I think so, because some of my symptoms showed up earlier, even before my bfp at 10dpo.



LavenderLove said:


> Seems like some of us are just "lucky" with symptoms! I've been pretty hungry with on and off nausea. Today's nausea wave was the worst so far. I keep poking at my boobs thinking they'll get sore any day, but nothing yet!
> 
> I just got some natural ginger ale at the store and I'm baking up a sweet potato, so hopefully that'll settle my stomach. It's odd because to me this feels similar to motion sickness - I totally thought it'd feel different!

Sweet potato actually sounds super good right now!


I haven't eaten much today. Literally nothing sounded good except for a turkey sandwich so I ended up eating that for lunch and dinner.

Working on these Christmas projects for my daughter and niece. They are both getting into the whole dress up concept so I am rehabbing two toy chests for them. Spent the majority of today painting them with my hubby (so I'm cramping a lil now and lower back is hurting). Tomorrow I finish painting and adding gemstones to certain areas as well as putting on new safety hinges. Tuesday I am glueing on their personalized wooden names and I'm so freaking excited I can't wait to post pictures lol
I also bought them a ton of costumes and dress up stuff to open on Xmas as well.


----------



## jtink28

Def think so, sass and greats. This is my 2nd pregnancy, and the symptoms came on much earlier. Blech.

Right now, though, I've gone into mom mode and my symptoms have disappeared. My son had an allergic reaction to penicillin, and is covered in hives. I've been on the phone with the doc and just worried sick. He had a double ear infection, the flu and now this - all in 2 weeks. He had NEVER been sick before this. He was even EBF. Poor little man. So I think being so worried sick about him had totally taken my mind off any symptoms!


----------



## jtink28

Also, I had one last frer in my cabinet, so I peed on it for fun. I hadn't taken one since the two lines were equally dark. So this was a pretty sight to see - especially after barely any symptoms!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 8


----------



## greats

jtink28 said:


> Def think so, sass and greats. This is my 2nd pregnancy, and the symptoms came on much earlier. Blech.
> 
> Right now, though, I've gone into mom mode and my symptoms have disappeared. My son had an allergic reaction to penicillin, and is covered in hives. I've been on the phone with the doc and just worried sick. He had a double ear infection, the flu and now this - all in 2 weeks. He had NEVER been sick before this. He was even EBF. Poor little man. So I think being so worried sick about him had totally taken my mind off any symptoms!

Oh no! Hope he feels better soon!! My daughter is allergic to penicillin and amoxicillin as well as the chicken pox vaccine. Horrible to see them covered in bad hives!


----------



## jtink28

Greats, my son was on a 10 day course of amoxicillin for a double ear infection. The doctor told me tonight that since he had an allergic reaction to amox, then he's allergic to penicillin as well. Poor kiddo. Totally wish I had the hives and not him. :( Benadryl cleared him up, though.


----------



## Luckyeleven

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I've had a miscarriage at 7 weeks
> Please can someone take me off the front page
> Xx

Sorry to hear that mrsmonkey:hugs:


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies, could I join?

It's still super early for me, I'm only 14DPO today although got a good line on a FRER at 10DPO and a digi said 1-2 weeks. I'm a bit apprehensive! 

Fertility friend says my due date is the 31st of August so I'm only JUST making it into the group! I'm definitely feeling nauseous and am having cramps on and off.

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months!

x


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome to the group hun x


----------



## techheather

Loobs. Welcome. We have the same wedding date.  but not baby date. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## Loobs

Thanks girls!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Twilighter, Readynwaiting and Loobs! :hi:

Sorry to read about your loss Mrs. Monkey, thinking of you. :hugs: 

Mrs. Hudson, my DH was really nervous about DTD when I was pregnant with Isla. I let him read some stuff that reinforced what I had been telling him (which was that it was totally safe to have sex while pregnant in our case) and then he was finally alright. I think I was about 8 weeks before he was totally comfortable though.

Weve only DTD once since Ive gotten my BFP and I agree its the tiredness and feeling sick that make sex unappealing. No one should feel awful for not doing wanting to; being pregnant is so tiring in the beginning. I remember having much more of an interest in sex after 10-12 weeks, (when I also started feeling better). 

Jealous of all the sleeping in talk; I did sleep in a bit on Saturday but my DH had to work from home for a bit on Sunday and Isla was NOT letting me sleep in. 

Jtink, does your 19 month old sleep well, tell me your secrets. :haha: Also, sorry to hear that your son has been going through a rough patch, poor little guy. Islas had pneumonia, hand, foot and mouth and roseola in the past two months so I feel your pain. 

DSemcho, snoogles are the best, cant wait to break mine out again!:thumbup:

Greats, I start taking bump pics at 8 weeks, will definitely post it here. BTW, the Christmas presents for your daughter and niece sound awesome! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. It was our relaxed weekend at home before the madness of the holidays begin. I am starting to feel a lot more in terms of symptoms. Fire boobs/nipples are back, low back pain, bloat and more nausea. 

In exciting news, I did book my first scan which is happening January 10. Very excited to see the little bean then.


----------



## KylasBaby

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join?
> A little about me....I am 36, married for almost 4 years, ds (previous relationship) is 11, dd will be 2 Jan 1.2015 and we just found out we are pg with # 3 a couple of days ago after 14 months ttc.
> I will read through the thread later but wanted to post first. Congrats to everyone!!! What a merry Christmas this will be.




Loobs said:


> Hi ladies, could I join?
> 
> It's still super early for me, I'm only 14DPO today although got a good line on a FRER at 10DPO and a digi said 1-2 weeks. I'm a bit apprehensive!
> 
> Fertility friend says my due date is the 31st of August so I'm only JUST making it into the group! I'm definitely feeling nauseous and am having cramps on and off.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months!
> 
> x

Congrats ladies! Will add everyone to the front. It's so weird that they're gonna have to start a September group soon! I still feel really early even though I'm 2 days from 8 weeks!

So my sinus infection is back.....clearly the antibiotics from a few weeks ago either weren't strong enough or long enough. I'm going to go to my doctor tomorrow after my OB appointment. HOLY CRAP MY ULTRASOUND IS TOMORROW!! Scared you-know-what-less. So nervous. My last experience definitely scarred me. Hoping to see a healthy little blob with a nice heartbeat! And then go see my regular doctor and beg for stronger antibiotics or a longer course. It's tricky because I'm allergic to most antibiotics and then being pregnant there's only so many things I can take. The inside of my lips are all cut up and ripped from getting so dry when I sleep because I need to breathe through my mouth. 

So added to the extreme exhaustion and nausea I'm fighting this too. Safe to say I'm pretty damn miserable. Hoping that seeing the little one tomorrow will make me feel better.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Welcome to all the newbies! :)

Kaylasbaby I'm predicted a girl


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck tomorrow Kylas, I'm sure all will be well :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

hopingnowsit said:


> Welcome to all the newbies! :)
> 
> Kaylasbaby I'm predicted a girl

Will add that



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Good luck tomorrow Kylas, I'm sure all will be well :hugs:

Thanks! Can't help but be panicking right now. I've had no signs anything is wrong so just need to trust my body to do its thing.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! :)
> 
> Kaylasbaby I'm predicted a girl
> 
> Will add that
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Kylas, I'm sure all will be well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Can't help but be panicking right now. I've had no signs anything is wrong so just need to trust my body to do its thing.Click to expand...

With all the sickness that you've been having I'm sure things are progressing wonderfully. I know it's tough not to worry though :hugs:


----------



## greats

Can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow, kaylasbaby! 

Feeling rough today. Woke up with another bloody nose! I only get them when I'm asleep, so bizarre!


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm also feeling nauseous today. Last night I was fine whenI was on the couch, but as soon as I went up stairs and got into bed I thought I was hit by a brick wall. My head started throbbing, I felt like I was actually going to be sick. It was the weirdest thing. It lasted for about 5 minutes, but my body got hot and everything. I didn't like run up the stairs or anything...it was painful :( Today I'm nauseous but not too bad.

I have a dr appointment at 12. They called me to see if I could come in so she could fill out the form for the OB. They reassured me that's all it was for, when they gave me my blood work results over the phone. I'm hoping that's all it is. My doctor is really good and I know she'd call me if anything were wrong, just hoping it's nothing. :)


----------



## DSemcho

Finally got my OB intake done! Was supposed to do it on 9Dec but it's when she forgot me. And then my 9/10 weeks appointment is scheduled for 9Jan!


----------



## jtink28

Anyone else getting bouts of dizziness with nausea? I didn't have this with my first. So weird and yuck!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

jtink28 said:


> Anyone else getting bouts of dizziness with nausea? I didn't have this with my first. So weird and yuck!

Yes, I totally get this, not fun.


----------



## MrsHudson

I've gotten dizzy spells since before I even knew I was pregnant. My dr. said it was normal.

Well hello MS! I spent a good half hour on the toilet and was late to work. It feels like it's starting again :(


----------



## Kdear95

jtink28 said:


> Anyone else getting bouts of dizziness with nausea? I didn't have this with my first. So weird and yuck!

Yes! It feels like motion sickness mixed with intense nausea for me. Bleh :/


----------



## sunshine2014

My nausea isn't too bad but it comes in waves. Last night was definitely the worst. 

Afm. Had my doctors appointment and she assured me my levels are good and just wanted to schedule me with an OB. She told me just to rest and relax :) using that as an excuse to not go to the gym today. Well, that and crazy christmas prep lol.


----------



## Sass827

Please send some positive vibes my way. Heading in for an emergency scan after some brown discharge, back pain and cramps. Figure it's and but hoping to at least get some answers as to wth is up w me.


----------



## sunshine2014

Sending you good strong vibes. Hope it's nothing but a reassurance scan for you!


----------



## MrsHudson

Good vibes Sass! I hope everything is just fine.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sending tons of good vibes Sass, hope all is well :hugs:

Glad that everything went well at your appointment Sunshine!


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well. 4+4 for me today. Did a CB digi today and got my 2-3 weeks so i'm pleased with that as i'm 16/17dpo today.


----------



## greats

Welcome to all the new ladies and positive vibes all around! 

I am over feeling like crap. Just over it. I asked my dh if he could be pregnant for me for one day. He just gave me that look like he felt bad. So much to do before xmas and I literally have no energy. Everything is smelling horrible today as well.


----------



## Sass827

Thank you so much girls. Your support means so much. 
So they think it was twins (why my ms has been so extreme) and one didn't make it. But the remaining one looks good at least for now. Going for a high us tomorrow to find out more then back to the ob in ten days for more tests. Thank you all again. Xoxoxo.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass good luck keep us posted


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> Thank you so much girls. Your support means so much.
> So they think it was twins (why my ms has been so extreme) and one didn't make it. But the remaining one looks good at least for now. Going for a high us tomorrow to find out more then back to the ob in ten days for more tests. Thank you all again. Xoxoxo.

big hugs for the good and not so good news, a vanishing twin is so common and normally the other baby does just fine :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great news xxprincess!

Greats, sorry you're feeling crappy. My biggest complaint so far is the exhaustion and random nausea. :sick:

So sorry about your news Sass but I'm very happy to hear that the other baby is thriving and doing well :hugs:


----------



## greats

Sass, I'm sorry for the news but glad the other baby is hanging in there! Keeping FXd for you, hun!

Has anyone ever had back or hip problems in previous pregnancies? I woke up this morning with a back ache just above my crack (sorry tmi!) And it goes down my left leg all the way to my knee. I feel like an old lady! I have no idea what this is. It hurts even sitting here. Thoughts?


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats That could be your sciatic nerve I get it on and off 

So I got a free test off clearblue and this evening I did it and still 2-3 so either it is not looking good or hook effect or for some strange reason I get the wrong result in the evening as with morning or afternoon I normally got the correct result either way I am crapping it :cry: I feel pregnant tired and sore boobs and MS in the afternoons :shrug: 
Think after Christmas I will ring for a scan with EPU should see something at that point 8 weeks


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like sciatica greats. There's some good massage moves to get rid of that online


----------



## greats

CelticNiamh said:


> greats That could be your sciatic nerve I get it on and off
> 
> So I got a free test off clearblue and this evening I did it and still 2-3 so either it is not looking good or hook effect or for some strange reason I get the wrong result in the evening as with morning or afternoon I normally got the correct result either way I am crapping it :cry: I feel pregnant tired and sore boobs and MS in the afternoons :shrug:
> Think after Christmas I will ring for a scan with EPU should see something at that point 8 weeks

Oh I am not looking forward to this pain the rest of this pregnancy if that's the case!

Sounds like possible hook effect especially if you're over 6 weeks. Try not to worry much though I know it's difficult!


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> greats That could be your sciatic nerve I get it on and off
> 
> So I got a free test off clearblue and this evening I did it and still 2-3 so either it is not looking good or hook effect or for some strange reason I get the wrong result in the evening as with morning or afternoon I normally got the correct result either way I am crapping it :cry: I feel pregnant tired and sore boobs and MS in the afternoons :shrug:
> Think after Christmas I will ring for a scan with EPU should see something at that point 8 weeks
> 
> Oh I am not looking forward to this pain the rest of this pregnancy if that's the case!
> 
> Sounds like possible hook effect especially if you're over 6 weeks. Try not to worry much though I know it's difficult!Click to expand...

Hopefully it is just a once off mine was on and off every now and then last pregnancy 

I am 7 weeks 2 days so really hoping it is hook effect!


----------



## sunshine2014

Sass sorry to hear about the news. But I'm happy the other baby seems to be Doing well, and also glad you're able to talk to you OB tomorrow. 

Sorry about the back ache greats. It sounds like you're getting a rough hand so far :( I wish I could offer some support or advice, but hopefully the Christmas holidays will help distract you!!


----------



## jaspie

Try not to worry celtic niamh sounds like the hook effect to me too. I'd stop testing if I were you and maybe see if you can get that early scan to put your mind at rest. 

Greats I've been getting a twinge in my back just above my bum on the left side which travels down too. I've had it on and off since 5 weeks but the last couple days it has been more persistent. Hope it improves for both of us as it seems early to be getting sciatica surely? Do you think it's due to everything softening? I have no idea as I've never had it before! My mum said she had sciatica when she was pregnant with my brother but she was further along.


----------



## greats

jaspie said:


> Try not to worry celtic niamh sounds like the hook effect to me too. I'd stop testing if I were you and maybe see if you can get that early scan to put your mind at rest.
> 
> Greats I've been getting a twinge in my back just above my bum on the left side which travels down too. I've had it on and off since 5 weeks but the last couple days it has been more persistent. Hope it improves for both of us as it seems early to be getting sciatica surely? Do you think it's due to everything softening? I have no idea as I've never had it before! My mum said she had sciatica when she was pregnant with my brother but she was further along.

That's exactly where my pain is! Right above my left butt cheek and travels down my left leg and hip down to my left knee. I've been trying to do different stretches but doesn't seem to help much. Also agree I feel like it's way too early for this! 

I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to be a lot rougher than the one with my daughter. I just feel everything a lot sooner so far.


----------



## bebedreamr

Sorry Sass for your loss of the twin. Hoping for a remaining happy and healthy 9 months!

Nausea here today with extreme exhaustion. It feels terrible and I literally just want to sleep it all away. An early bedtime for me tonight in the hopes that tomorrow all is better. I can handle labor pains, I can handle a lot, but nausea turns me into a writhing baby. Lol.


----------



## Sass827

Thanks so much ladies. I'm actually sort of happy it's not twins. Not sure how well dh and I would do with two at once. One gave us a pretty good run for our money. Just hoping for one good healthy one at a time. 
It's crazy what relaxin can do to your muscles, joints etc. it's great for yoga though!


----------



## jtink28

Glad to hear you're doing well, sass! :)

Today was terrible. Nausea and dizziness all day. Threw up about an hour ago. Feel like death. I hope it doesn't last! Not like this at all with my first. :(


----------



## greats

jtink28 said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well, sass! :)
> 
> Today was terrible. Nausea and dizziness all day. Threw up about an hour ago. Feel like death. I hope it doesn't last! Not like this at all with my first. :(

Aww hang in there! 

Okay ladies I said I would start posting bump pictures at 8 weeks so here's me post my nightly bath. Not wearing a bra so had to cover the goods as my shirt is see through lol Not sucking it in here but my lower stomach looks like when I was about 13 weeks along with my daughter. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sunshine2014

Cute bump greats!! I've definitely heard yiu show quicker with second baby so I wouldn't worry. Looks good to me :) 

It's so sad to see blah ms hitting everyone in waves. It definitely feels like a long long way to go. I just really hope I'm successful this time. For some reason today feels like a nervous day. Just trying not to think about it too much. I'm sure all will be okay. Tonight I had kinda an off white cm though. Like, not pink at all. But kinda tan? Is that normal? :S


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Cute bump greats!! I've definitely heard yiu show quicker with second baby so I wouldn't worry. Looks good to me :)
> 
> It's so sad to see blah ms hitting everyone in waves. It definitely feels like a long long way to go. I just really hope I'm successful this time. For some reason today feels like a nervous day. Just trying not to think about it too much. I'm sure all will be okay. Tonight I had kinda an off white cm though. Like, not pink at all. But kinda tan? Is that normal? :S

Totally normal! I get a lot of light tan and some with a greenish hue to it. I've read all normal. Some ladies have had orange as well.


----------



## bebedreamr

Cute bump pics greats! I am only at 6 weeks with #2 and feel definitely rounder in the belly. I keep telling my DH that I'm fat and he argues it's baby. I feel terrible right now as I gained weight before my BFP and now a lot of my clothes aren't fitting well. :(
He is so sweet, he brought me home some ginger cookies in the hopes it will help me feel better and is now doing the dishes. He is my saving grace!

I'm going to bed early in the hopes that I feel less sick tomorrow!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks trying to stay positive :)

Sorry your all feeling so sick big hugs my ms is ok hits me in the afternoon last for a few hours then goes tiredness is hard though that hits in the afternoon as well 

Anyone full of wind :p I make any man proud with the amount I am passing lol


----------



## LavenderLove

Aww bump pics! I'm probably not going to show for some time. My squishy tummy is going to hide things early on I bet.

Yes, I am guilty of lots of wind! Doesn't help that I ate bean chili today either! I've been teasing DH that I feel SO sexy between the farts, the extra pooping, and acne like I've been going through puberty again. Before long I'll be adding leaking pee to that list. :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

greats said:


> Sass, I'm sorry for the news but glad the other baby is hanging in there! Keeping FXd for you, hun!
> 
> Has anyone ever had back or hip problems in previous pregnancies? I woke up this morning with a back ache just above my crack (sorry tmi!) And it goes down my left leg all the way to my knee. I feel like an old lady! I have no idea what this is. It hurts even sitting here. Thoughts?

I am with this one!! My back and hips hurt a lot!!




Sass827 said:


> Thank you so much girls. Your support means so much.
> So they think it was twins (why my ms has been so extreme) and one didn't make it. But the remaining one looks good at least for now. Going for a high us tomorrow to find out more then back to the ob in ten days for more tests. Thank you all again. Xoxoxo.

I'm sorry about the twin, but I'm happy the other one is doing well!!



jtink28 said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well, sass! :)
> 
> Today was terrible. Nausea and dizziness all day. Threw up about an hour ago. Feel like death. I hope it doesn't last! Not like this at all with my first. :(

Luckily I have not thrown up yet, however my ms has been the stuff of legends.



greats said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing well, sass! :)
> 
> Today was terrible. Nausea and dizziness all day. Threw up about an hour ago. Feel like death. I hope it doesn't last! Not like this at all with my first. :(
> 
> Aww hang in there!
> 
> Okay ladies I said I would start posting bump pictures at 8 weeks so here's me post my nightly bath. Not wearing a bra so had to cover the goods as my shirt is see through lol Not sucking it in here but my lower stomach looks like when I was about 13 weeks along with my daughter. LolClick to expand...

Aww!! I'm feeling a difference in my lower tummy pooch, but not enough for me to post pics. But I'm also fluffy lol.



LavenderLove said:


> Aww bump pics! I'm probably not going to show for some time. My squishy tummy is going to hide things early on I bet.
> 
> Yes, I am guilty of lots of wind! Doesn't help that I ate bean chili today either! I've been teasing DH that I feel SO sexy between the farts, the extra pooping, and acne like I've been going through puberty again. Before long I'll be adding leaking pee to that list. :haha:

Same here! I think I won't show until like 15-20 weeks because I'm already overweight ya know? lol I do feel a difference in my lower tummy though.


Nothing real big today a few cramps, but I've had to be on my feet at work all day the past two days - it's the busiest days of my month! Also the back of my right hip aches righ tnow. And I'm sucking down water like it's air today which is great. Having some steamed dumplings (were frozen first) that I found on sale at the commissary here and it totally takes care of my craving. Nothing else really going on except my OB intake gave me information I already knew, and they did set up my official first trimester appointment for January 9th, where I will apparently get all of the same information all over again. I'm excited to be making it to the point, but I'm still weary. I'm hoping they will give me another ultrasound around then (will be a few days shy of 10 weeks) but they probably will not until the 20week anatomy scan. 

Also my MIL sent me and DH each a $50 gift card to Amazon. My first thought was to use mine to get a fetal doppler, DH's first though was we could both buy a video game to play together lol. Silly man.

Also Kyla, can we move me to the 8th? I know my EDD has changed like 3 times because no one can seem to agree lol. Last time I swear!!


----------



## mumanddad

Greats I get pains in my hips and legs, my back will go once I'm a bit bigger. It's horrible dull pains I get?!?

Welcome to the new ladies. 

So sorry sass 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## mumanddad

KylasBaby hope you have a fab scan xx


----------



## lian_83

Had a scan today and baby was measuring exactly based on day of ovulation. There was a heartbeat but the tech didn't tell me the actual value. Just said, everything looks great, you'll get the results from your GP in 2 days.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Awesome news re the scan Lian!

Celtic, I bet it is the hook effect, as others have said. I hope you can get your scan lined up and give you some peace of mind :hugs:

Sass, having twins would be so tough, especially with a toddler. Twins run in my family so I'm a bit freaked out about it as well.

Lovely bump Greats! For you and others how have some back pain and discomfort, prenatal yoga can really help. I don't go to classes until I'm further along but I have a workout that I do at home which is really good :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And good luck today at your scan Kyla's, can't wait to hear how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats to all those who have had scans or have a scan today!! I am so excited for you. It must be such a relief to know all is going well.

How is everyone feeling today?

I woke up today and had pink cm, I'm trying not to cry or panic :( Last pregnancy I was so non chalant about all this stuff, and nothing worried me as I was oblivious to the risk of miscarriage. This time I'm a complete wreck. I had pink cm today, and there was like drops of it when I went to the bathroom today. It definitely wasn't red, and I've had no cramps or anything else. I've been reading about how it's normal and common in the first trimester, but after suffering a loss I'm completely terrified. I haven't had any since. Yesterday it was a bit of a tan colour, then today it was a little more pink. I know that blood is bad, and anything else they say is normal...I just wish I could ease my mind a little bit right now. I'll be devastated if I have a miscarriage again :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry Sunshine, I totally understand why you would be worried, even though pink CM is normally not a reason to panic.

Could you call your doctor for some reassurance? When is your next appointment or scan booked? 

I'm sure it is nothing to worry about but maybe talking to your doctor and hearing that from them directly will make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh, have you and your DH BD recently, it could be cervix irritation?


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Mrs. Eddie, I have been reading posts about the same thing, so hopefully it's nothing. I haven't had any since, but it's only been 2 hours. The longest 2 hours ever by the way. My doctor is unfortunately on holidays for the next week or so :( My scan isn't until next Tuesday. Oh dear...


----------



## bebedreamr

sunshine2014 said:


> Congrats to all those who have had scans or have a scan today!! I am so excited for you. It must be such a relief to know all is going well.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I woke up today and had pink cm, I'm trying not to cry or panic :( Last pregnancy I was so non chalant about all this stuff, and nothing worried me as I was oblivious to the risk of miscarriage. This time I'm a complete wreck. I had pink cm today, and there was like drops of it when I went to the bathroom today. It definitely wasn't red, and I've had no cramps or anything else. I've been reading about how it's normal and common in the first trimester, but after suffering a loss I'm completely terrified. I haven't had any since. Yesterday it was a bit of a tan colour, then today it was a little more pink. I know that blood is bad, and anything else they say is normal...I just wish I could ease my mind a little bit right now. I'll be devastated if I have a miscarriage again :(

I had spotting around the same time (7 weeks) with my DD. If I remember correctly in pregnancy your cervix can be easily irritated so it could be something simple as that. Just try and rest when you can! It's scary for sure, sometimes I send a little prayer when I feel scared in situations I can't control. I hope you feel better and all is well. Big hugs!


----------



## jtink28

Morning ladies - so happy, my husband has the whole week off. Glorious. A little worried about this ms thing - the moment I woke up today, I've felt awful. Polar opposite if my last pregnancy. I'm such a wimp.


----------



## jtink28

:flower:I had a touch of pink spotting last time. It's usually totally normal!


----------



## KylasBaby

DSemcho said:


> Also Kyla, can we move me to the 8th? I know my EDD has changed like 3 times because no one can seem to agree lol. Last time I swear!!

Will change it!



mumanddad said:


> KylasBaby hope you have a fab scan xx

Thanks!



lian_83 said:


> Had a scan today and baby was measuring exactly based on day of ovulation. There was a heartbeat but the tech didn't tell me the actual value. Just said, everything looks great, you'll get the results from your GP in 2 days.

That's great!



greats said:


> Can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow, kaylasbaby!
> 
> Feeling rough today. Woke up with another bloody nose! I only get them when I'm asleep, so bizarre!

:)



Mrs. Eddie said:


> And good luck today at your scan Kyla's, can't wait to hear how it goes! :hugs:

Thanks!

So nervous right now. Ultrasound is in a little more than 2 hours! Just waiting at work right now. Have to drop the family I nanny fors dog at the place she's staying while they're away then I can take off. It takes an hour to get to the ultrasound place from there so just waiting. So nervous. Getting ready to start chugging water at 10 lol. 

Had a weird dream last night. Like I fell out of bed, but didn't fall right to the ground it was a dizzy/falling weirdness lol. Then I was dizzy for a few minutes after. It was weird.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I'll just keep my fingers crossed all is okay.
Sooo stressful this first tri thing.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tuesday isn't too far away, I'm sure all will be fine until then, especially if it's stopped!


----------



## sunshine2014

Fingers crossed!!! It's been almost 3 hours now... every minute counts! 

Last pregnancy I was addicted to frozen yogurt. I thought it was just because it was summer, but nope. I just got one out of the freezer that I'd put in last night, and sat here shivering eating it lol. It works well. Even though in real life I don't like yogurt at all...


----------



## LaurenH2B

Hi ladies haven't checked in ages but hope everyone is doing well.
finally got my first midwife appt for 14th jan at 11+1 do you think they'll scan me then? 
Anyone know what happens at first appt?(uk) xx


----------



## Kipod

Hi! Also been away for a while, had a scan today and baby measured at 5w5d with a heartbeat, fetal pole and all the works, except I'm a little nervous bc I'm suppose to be 6w5d today... Anyone here had a similar experience with past pregnancies?


----------



## Luckyeleven

LaurenH2B said:


> Hi ladies haven't checked in ages but hope everyone is doing well.
> finally got my first midwife appt for 14th jan at 11+1 do you think they'll scan me then?
> Anyone know what happens at first appt?(uk) xx

They would usually book another appointment for your dating scan at that appointment. Your first appointment is usually just a detailed health check, including family history of illnesses etc. Its nothing very exciting tbh.


----------



## Luckyeleven

Kipod said:


> Hi! Also been away for a while, had a scan today and baby measured at 5w5d with a heartbeat, fetal pole and all the works, except I'm a little nervous bc I'm suppose to be 6w5d today... Anyone here had a similar experience with past pregnancies?

That's a bit odd because they say you can't really detect a heartbeat before 6 weeks. So to get on at 5+5 is interesting. Scans are never 100% full proof so I won't worry.


----------



## KylasBaby

WE HAVE A BABY!

AND A HEARTBEAT!

Doctor didn't say what it was but that it was good and we saw the flicker. Measuring a day ahead at 8weeks. Due August 4! It's so surreal. 

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse715c9e9.jpg


----------



## Luckyeleven

Yay! Thats amazing kylasbaby!!


----------



## OneMore Time

KylasBaby said:


> WE HAVE A BABY!
> 
> AND A HEARTBEAT!
> 
> Doctor didn't say what it was but that it was good and we saw the flicker. Measuring a day ahead at 8weeks. Due August 4! It's so surreal.
> 
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse715c9e9.jpg

I am so happy for you! What a relief. :happydance:

I have my first appointment at 2:00 today - no scan, just normal first appointment stuff. I am looking forward to seeing all the bean pictures that will be popping up over the next few weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Awesome news re the scan Lian!
> 
> Celtic, I bet it is the hook effect, as others have said. I hope you can get your scan lined up and give you some peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> Sass, having twins would be so tough, especially with a toddler. Twins run in my family so I'm a bit freaked out about it as well.
> 
> Lovely bump Greats! For you and others how have some back pain and discomfort, prenatal yoga can really help. I don't go to classes until I'm further along but I have a workout that I do at home which is really good :thumbup:

How are you feeling :hugs: I am trying to put that stupid test out of my mind and hope all is ok in there all I can think of is I do have MS and so tired and when I MC my symptoms went at 6 weeks and when I was 8 weeks and started spotting baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks so hoping my symptoms mean all is going ok :flower:

I have to ring next week for an appointment but it could be the 6 of January eeek so two weeks that is when the next diabetic clinic would be on after Christmas! FX I get no spotting or anything in-between cause I would go sooner if that happened 




sunshine2014 said:


> Congrats to all those who have had scans or have a scan today!! I am so excited for you. It must be such a relief to know all is going well.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I woke up today and had pink cm, I'm trying not to cry or panic :( Last pregnancy I was so non chalant about all this stuff, and nothing worried me as I was oblivious to the risk of miscarriage. This time I'm a complete wreck. I had pink cm today, and there was like drops of it when I went to the bathroom today. It definitely wasn't red, and I've had no cramps or anything else. I've been reading about how it's normal and common in the first trimester, but after suffering a loss I'm completely terrified. I haven't had any since. Yesterday it was a bit of a tan colour, then today it was a little more pink. I know that blood is bad, and anything else they say is normal...I just wish I could ease my mind a little bit right now. I'll be devastated if I have a miscarriage again :(

pink is ok and I hope it stops very quickly I have had spotting on nearly all of mine first it lasted 3 weeks and second pregnancy I MC and was pregnant straight away after I had some spotting on him at 8 weeks as well which had me in a panic went for a scan and all was ok I had some last pregnancy as well first at 8 weeks started out pink then a little red then brown, then again at 10 weeks, it turned out it was a twin, vanishing twin I think it is called I did not find that out till after I had my DS 
hope that helps ease your mind a little :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Sunshine, I know someone asked already, but have you recently dtd. I had bleeding as well with DS, just a couple of hours after dtd. I was also around 6-7 weeks at that time. Turned out to be SCH, which is probably due to dtd and Oing (TMI). This time, we're not doing anything till I'm near the end of the first trimester. 





sunshine2014 said:


> Congrats to all those who have had scans or have a scan today!! I am so excited for you. It must be such a relief to know all is going well.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I woke up today and had pink cm, I'm trying not to cry or panic :( Last pregnancy I was so non chalant about all this stuff, and nothing worried me as I was oblivious to the risk of miscarriage. This time I'm a complete wreck. I had pink cm today, and there was like drops of it when I went to the bathroom today. It definitely wasn't red, and I've had no cramps or anything else. I've been reading about how it's normal and common in the first trimester, but after suffering a loss I'm completely terrified. I haven't had any since. Yesterday it was a bit of a tan colour, then today it was a little more pink. I know that blood is bad, and anything else they say is normal...I just wish I could ease my mind a little bit right now. I'll be devastated if I have a miscarriage again :(


----------



## bebedreamr

This may be random, but... is anyone else struggling to fit into their clothes? I feel so huge and pudgy, and no energy to burn it off (plus when I am not working, it is dark outside). Sorry to rant just feeling bad about my body, I am only 6 weeks so I can't blame it on baby either!


----------



## greats

KylasBaby that scan is beautiful! So awesome! Now you have visual proof as to why you feel like crap all the time :haha:

Pink cm is normal I've been told. I had some randomly around 7-8 weeks with my daughter, freaked the eff out and thought mc, but nope all was well.

I can't fit into my jeans anymore. And I don't even fit into my maternity pants I own... Too tight in the legs which is odd bc I was a super fit police officer this year so thinking maybe muscular legs? Gosh I hope so lol

I finished all my Xmas shopping this afternoon. I have so much to wrap, need to clean out the car, make some food for dinner tomorrow night, shower, straighten my hair... I'm going to cry bc I literally have NO energy today at all. Oh, and need to finish my customized toy chests. Save me?

Very nauseous today to the point where I don't want to eat anything. Forced myself to eat some organic tortilla chips with guacamole and a bowl of cereal. Bleh.

Announcing our pregnancy tomorrow night at church... A little nervous tbh! Kind of bummed bc my SIL is 19 weeks and thought she was finding out the baby's gender yesterday only to be told that it's too early to see? What the heck kind of bs is that??? We found out my daughter was a girl at 17 weeks!


----------



## mumanddad

LaurenH2B said:


> Hi ladies haven't checked in ages but hope everyone is doing well.
> finally got my first midwife appt for 14th jan at 11+1 do you think they'll scan me then?
> Anyone know what happens at first appt?(uk) xx

Your first appointment is an hour long, they take blood and chat to you about the ins and outs of stuff. You get your mat book and should get your form for your free prescriptions and dental.
Then you will get a letter in the post usually for a scan xx


----------



## QueenQueso

jtink28 said:


> Also, I had one last frer in my cabinet, so I peed on it for fun. I hadn't taken one since the two lines were equally dark. So this was a pretty sight to see - especially after barely any symptoms!

Lol, I took a test yesterday too. The first one I've taken in a month. We were at the Dollar Tree and I saw them hanging there and just felt the urge. SO laughed at me.



greats said:


> I haven't eaten much today. Literally nothing sounded good except for a turkey sandwich so I ended up eating that for lunch and dinner.
> 
> Working on these Christmas projects for my daughter and niece. They are both getting into the whole dress up concept so I am rehabbing two toy chests for them. Spent the majority of today painting them with my hubby (so I'm cramping a lil now and lower back is hurting). Tomorrow I finish painting and adding gemstones to certain areas as well as putting on new safety hinges. Tuesday I am glueing on their personalized wooden names and I'm so freaking excited I can't wait to post pictures lol
> I also bought them a ton of costumes and dress up stuff to open on Xmas as well.

Sounds awesome! I'd love to see a pic when it's all done!



jtink28 said:


> Greats, my son was on a 10 day course of amoxicillin for a double ear infection. The doctor told me tonight that since he had an allergic reaction to amox, then he's allergic to penicillin as well. Poor kiddo. Totally wish I had the hives and not him. :( Benadryl cleared him up, though.

I'm another one allergic to all the -cillin stuff. I'm sure the hives have all gone by now, poor guy! Luckily, neither of my kids are allergic.

AFM, nothing much going on. The nausea is still going strong but it's manageable. So far no actual throwing up, just feeling like it. I've been getting carsick, too. I think it's only when I'm not driving. I've been getting really hungry, but then it's hard to eat a normal portion. Where normally I'm a big eater, I had to split a regular lunch-sized portion (read, smaller size than a dinner portion) into two meals yesterday.

My oldest is on break from school and driving me nuts, fighting with the toddler. Earlier, he BIT HIS OWN ARM, nearly hard enough to draw blood, and then came running and said the little one did it! He's almost 9, the little one is 3, so at first I believed him. Made the little one apologize, which he did right away, and then sent him to time out. At this point he started sobbing uncontrollably and I guess the tears made the older one feel guilty and he started changing his story to oh, it was really an accident and just acting shifty, so I investigated the bite mark closer and determined that it COULDN'T have been the little one because the two front teeth were adult size teeth. Craziness. And the poor little guy, being sent to time out and he had no clue why.

Still no first appt, thought I had the insurance all straightened out after talking to a third person and a supervisor, but no. Start date still listed as Jan 1. At this point, that's only a week away so I'm not wasting my time calling anymore.


----------



## KylasBaby

My OB took 14 vials of blood today! Dear God I don't know how I was able to walk out after lol. 

Anyone else doing the Panorama blood test? My OB offered it even though I'm very low risk for just about everything, but were going to do it. She said insurance covers it if she does the blood draw in the office. So why not. Having it done next week so I'll have the results 7-10 days after that. It's a simple blood test and is 99% accurate and shows risks of a bunch of genetic abnormalities and stuff. And gender! I'll know what this little one is before 12 weeks!


----------



## MrsHudson

Yikes! Me being bad with blood, I don't think I could handle it. My OB offered that to for my next appointment but I think I will pass. I'm comfortable with out it.

Food is not my friend today. I got sick again this morning and I didn't eat dinner because I felt so awful. I felt really guilty but I just wanted sleep. Not sure how dinner will be tonight. I might just have a bagel.


----------



## QueenQueso

On a side note, I'll be happy when my little ticker moves to the next square. The one it's on right now looks like a squid and it kinda freaks me out.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thank for the reassurance ladies. I've had nothing since that one time this morning. My fingers are crossed still. I also just had a pregnancy freak out of the century. My poor DH :((( I could cry I feel so bad. We were making macarons and I just lost it. Completely snapped and started crying. I have a lot going on right now with work and stuff and being so close to quitting. We also have a lot of unknowns right now and don't know where we'll be living in 5 months etc. so just a ton of stress. I snapped. I felt so bad. It was like another person and poor hubby just hugged me and dried my tears. I felt like a monster :(. I'm still apologizing hours later. 

Nausea is fine. I did feel super tired after doing our cleaning. Lots of up and down and everything made me have to lay on the couch. But that's okay. 

Greats so exciting about telling people! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Don't worry about your pants, it's def muscle. 

Kylasbaby great scan! Must have been so exciting to see that :) 

Celtic thanks for the reassurance. It's nice to know it's happened to you and all was well. 

Queenqueso sorry but the biting story made me giggle lol. I work with kids and I found that really cute. Poor little one

Mrs Hudson. Sorry you can't eat. A bagel sounds food though. That's all I could eat last time. About this time. Try dry cereal also, like the shreddies with no sugar. Just to change it up and get some wheat. I found that helped. Variety of the plain lol


----------



## QueenQueso

One of my friends had that, as well as one of my 'mom-aquaintances' at my son's school. Both of them are old enough to fall into the 'older mom' category ( I think the age for that is only 35!!) so insurance covered it, but I was under the impression it wouldn't be covered in younger moms. Both of them also elected to find out the gender during the test, both are girls!

I'll probably decline it anyway. I always decline that quad-screen test as well, it has such a high rate of false-positives you can't believe what it says anyway. I'm sure the newer test is more reliable, but still.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kipod said:


> Hi! Also been away for a while, had a scan today and baby measured at 5w5d with a heartbeat, fetal pole and all the works, except I'm a little nervous bc I'm suppose to be 6w5d today... Anyone here had a similar experience with past pregnancies?

Scans can be anywhere within a 2 wk range, especially early on when bean is tiny. With ds my dates changed every time I had a scan.


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm sorry you're having a rough day Sunshine! Don't feel bad, sometimes we can't help it. It sounds like he understood.

Thank you for the advice! I'll try some cereal too. I thought I was one of the lucky ones but nope. It hit me yesterday.

QueenQueso, same here! When it first popped up I sent it to DH and told him "look how weird your baby looks. It has a tail!" Maybe that was mean/insensitive of me but he got a kick out of it.


----------



## MrsG09

Kylas, lovely scan!

Sunshine, hope all is okay for you. 

I'm not doing well with keeping up/remembering what's been posted in the last few pages. I apologize. Having a rough day. The ms is crazy. I'm struggling to eat much of anything. Woke up today with light pink spotting and it's still there, 8 hours later, though mostly only noticeable when I wipe. I had pretty intense cramping last night. So I'm trying (failing?) not to freak out and worry about it. I've taken some comfort in what many of you have written already to sunshine. My midwife sent in a prescription for progesterone as a precaution, but I'm so worn out that I'm thinking I'll wait for DH to get off work to drive me to the pharmacy. Then another appointment Monday to check my Hcg levels. Today my sister sent me a text with a pic of my mom cuddling a stuffed bear they got my grandma and said that she's gone crazy and is even talking to it. All I could do is start bawling and wish I could be the one cuddling it lol. They don't know yet that I'm pregnant, but I know if they call today there will be no way of keeping the tears in. DH really doesn't want to say anything to anyone yet, though....so just going to hope they don't call for once. Just had to get my thoughts and worries out in a safe space.


----------



## Sass827

Such great scan news Kayla and kipod! Congrats!
I'm on team ms too. So bad today I turned white as a ghost and almost past out. Need food like crazy yet nothing seems good. Just trying to remind myself that ms is a good sign. Ordered some sea bands online today though. Anyone had any success with them? 
So our high tech scan this morning was not any more high tech than the one at the doctor yesterday. They say they see a sac with a yolk sac, but that it's too early to see anything else. How can that be? Trying not to dwell on it but not doing great at it. They're letting me come in for another scan January 2. 
Just feeling scared at this point. I'm sorry you're having such a tough day sunshine. I feel ya woman.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the support ladies. I know we're all having tough days. I just try to be strong so much and keep it all in then it explodes. Today was that day. I was also nervous from the pink cm. but tomorrow is a new day!!! And Christmas Eve!!! :)

I hope everyone is relaxing. And mrs G I understand you're worries. I've bad them all day too. But I agree with all of the posts, and the hours of research I've done that pink cm is normal. Blood is not. So try to take a deep breath. One at a time, that's all we can do girl!


----------



## greats

Anyone ridiculously constipated? A few weeks ago I was going more than normal but now I'm struggling like mad! Drinking a few sips of some strong coffee in the hopes it'll help move things along.


----------



## wonders10

So nice to see those scans! I bet it's very reassuring!

Sunshine, hope the spotting has stopped. I know how worrisome it can be! 

My headache is finally going away and my stomach still feels off, but now it feels like gas which is oddly reassuring. My boobs look huge, starting to bust out of my bras lol. And no more green stuff when I wipe so I'm just going to say it was a gross piece of CM that worked itself out. 

Gotta love being off work for the holidays...I've taken a nap every day since Saturday! It's my favorite time of the day lol.

I'm noticing that some smells are bothering me that didn't used to. Wondering if it's a precursor to some morning sickness that will be starting. Or just because my head has been hurting. Guess we shall see.


----------



## greats

Quick ladies, I need your help! Dh decided it would be an awesome idea to invite his fam over right now for drinks. Wtf do I say to decline a drink??? This is how they found out my SIL was pregnant bc she declined a drink. AHHHH!


----------



## jtink28

Make yourself a fake drink when no one is looking!


----------



## wonders10

Take fake sips and keep pouring it out into a sink when you're alone. If you can't make a fake drink...


----------



## sunshine2014

Agreed!! Your house so just to make your own :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sass827 said:


> Such great scan news Kayla and kipod! Congrats!
> I'm on team ms too. So bad today I turned white as a ghost and almost past out. Need food like crazy yet nothing seems good. Just trying to remind myself that ms is a good sign. Ordered some sea bands online today though. Anyone had any success with them?
> So our high tech scan this morning was not any more high tech than the one at the doctor yesterday. They say they see a sac with a yolk sac, but that it's too early to see anything else. How can that be? Trying not to dwell on it but not doing great at it. They're letting me come in for another scan January 2.
> Just feeling scared at this point. I'm sorry you're having such a tough day sunshine. I feel ya woman.

Sometimes the position of your uterus and/or where baby implanted can hinder what all they see. Some heartbeats can be seen at 5wks + and others not until closer to 8 wks. I would ask your dr if your uterus is tilted. GL


----------



## DSemcho

Jtink - I'm allergic to -cillan's too! I've learned the abbreviation is just PCN so I just write that now lol. 

Kyla - I'm not sure what the panorama is? And I haven't been offered any tests so dark other than STD tests.

Greats - Have your DH make you Shirley temple's! Sprite and grenadine.there are many mock tails out there.


AFM - noticing I get a sharp twinge/pulled muscle feeling when I stand up to fast in my uterus, that's fun. Also had some slight pain last night when I went to bed, but I think it was gas. Also had another crazy dream last night that had to do with going to Cambodia, my dog Acheron and an orca


----------



## techheather

Getting nervous. Us in 9 hours. Hope there is a baby in my sac.


----------



## jtink28

:xmas16:Merry Christmas, ladies! I will be off baking and getting everything ready for the holiday. I wish you all a lovely, ms-free holiday!!!!


----------



## jaspie

Sunshine sorry you had a rough day. Hope today is better! It's so easy to get freaked out but just remember that it is normal.

Great scans girls! I can't wait to have mine but it's not until next Friday 2nd Jan. I'll be so nervous. Good luck techheather!!

Hope all of your sickness subsides so you can enjoy Christmas dinner! Mine is luckily mainly when I'm hungry or too full or in the car! 

DSemcho I've also been getting the pulled muscle feeling on one side when I make sudden movements. I have had it rolling over in bed, getting up too fast, stretching, coughing, sneezing! I have started bracing myself when I sneeze as I was stretched out on my back in bed the other day and sneezed and it really pulled. Heard it's round ligament pain though is more common in 2nd tri.
I woke up today with a coldsore :( i hate them they look awful. From googling it seems zovirax is a no no so am going to try the ice cube trick and hope I've caught it in time.

Happy Christmas eve! This time next year we'll all have a 4 month old baba!!


----------



## greats

I told them all I'm getting over the stomach flu so no drinks for me. I look terrible anyways so I fit the part lol they made moonshine and there were lots of shots of fireball. Sounds so disgusting. Glad my pregnant SIL is here. Past 1am and they're still here... I'm ready for bed bc I have a lot of cooking and prepping tomorrow!


----------



## DSemcho

jaspie said:


> DSemcho I've also been getting the pulled muscle feeling on one side when I make sudden movements. I have had it rolling over in bed, getting up too fast, stretching, coughing, sneezing! I have started bracing myself when I sneeze as I was stretched out on my back in bed the other day and sneezed and it really pulled. Heard it's round ligament pain though is more common in 2nd tri.
> I woke up today with a coldsore :( i hate them they look awful. From googling it seems zovirax is a no no so am going to try the ice cube trick and hope I've caught it in time.
> 
> Happy Christmas eve! This time next year we'll all have a 4 month old baba!!

I hope it's round ligament pain because I get paranoid when it happens and grab my tummy. I'm sorry you have a cold sore, I hate it when that happens to me!! And what is the ice cube trick??



greats said:


> I told them all I'm getting over the stomach flu so no drinks for me. I look terrible anyways so I fit the part lol they made moonshine and there were lots of shots of fireball. Sounds so disgusting. Glad my pregnant SIL is here. Past 1am and they're still here... I'm ready for bed bc I have a lot of cooking and prepping tomorrow!

Yay for no booze!! Luckily I don't have to deal with any Christmas stuff because our family can't get here to us lol.


----------



## jaspie

Apparently the ice cube trick is hold an ice cube on the area for as long possible. Hmmm will report back! 
Yeah it's round ligament pain and totally normal :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Merry Christmas Eve!!!! Love thinking about how different this time next year will be. So exciting!!!!

I had a dream last night that I had a little baby. For some reason it stayed with my parents at night and I came In after a well rested night to take it back. It looked so cute and was just starting to wake up. I tried to change it without disturbing it too much then I put on a new outfit lol. But I remember thinking I didn't have enough clothes. I had bought them all too small. I think it's a warning for me to stop buying clothes haha. Anyways it was really cute. It was a girl (yay!!) but a weird dream for sure, and my first baby dream. 

Hope ms stays away for you all today and you can enjoy the delicious food and baking!

Greats I am sorry you were up so late :( I'm glad the drinks worked out though. And whew moonshine!! You're lucky you're pregnant! I have a feeling I'll miss my guinness the next few days. Oh well, as long as I'm not sick!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello all! Just wanted to pop in quickly and say Merry Christmas since I likely won't be online at all for the next few days. Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday season, hope everyone feels well enough to enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And wishing you lots of good luck for your scan today Techheather, I'm sure all will be well!


----------



## sunshine2014

Merry Christmas Mrs Eddie! Squeeze your LO. 

tech heather, good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## greats

Merry Christmas Eve, every one! Going to be super busy the rest of the day so I'll post pictures of the finished toy chests tonight. Announcing our pregnancy around midnight tonight, I'm scared out of my mind! Lol I just don't want my husband's family to be mad, thinking I got pregnant to steal the spotlight from my SIL... Don't ask, that's the way they think. Ugh.

Hope you ladies have an amazing day! Xoxo


----------



## sunshine2014

Good luck greats!! So excited for you to tell your family!


----------



## Sass827

Merry Christmas eve! I've found some fake "wine" at the grocery store called fre. It actually is wine that they remove the alcohol from. The red blend tastes very authentic. It's in the isle with the sparkling apple cider, which I will be drinking as well. 
I'd love to know about the panorama testing. I only first heard about it right before dd was born, so I'd already had all of hers done. I just figured it would cost a fortune. If we can get it for free or low cost, I'll be all over it. 
Thanks for the info on round ligament pain. I'm having it too and totally forgot what it was. 
I'm allergic to pcn as well and so is my mom, but dd is not. Funny how that all works out. 
GL with your scan tech! 
Merriest Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> Merry Christmas eve! I've found some fake "wine" at the grocery store called fre. It actually is wine that they remove the alcohol from. The red blend tastes very authentic. It's in the isle with the sparkling apple cider, which I will be drinking as well.
> I'd love to know about the panorama testing. I only first heard about it right before dd was born, so I'd already had all of hers done. I just figured it would cost a fortune. If we can get it for free or low cost, I'll be all over it.
> Thanks for the info on round ligament pain. I'm having it too and totally forgot what it was.
> I'm allergic to pcn as well and so is my mom, but dd is not. Funny how that all works out.
> GL with your scan tech!
> Merriest Christmas Eve everyone!

I'm getting the panorama test. Mostly because my OB is amazing because I have no risk factors for it and mostly due to my age am very low risk. She said that as long as the blood draw for it is done through her office insurance will cover it. Otherwise it's pretty expensive. Would be worth asking about. I'm getting it done next week. 

Panorama Test


----------



## techheather

I got a baby. !! Yay. Measuring 7 weeks about 141 hr. So exciting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bebedreamr

techheather said:


> I got a baby. !! Yay. Measuring 7 weeks about 141 hr. So exciting.

Best Christmas present ever! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsG09

techheather said:


> I got a baby. !! Yay. Measuring 7 weeks about 141 hr. So exciting.

Congratulations!! What a beautiful sight! 

I'm another allergic to penicillin, and have to stay away from its cousin drugs. Also allergic to codeine lol. 

Greats, good luck on the announcement! I hope your husband's family is excited and not thinking about you "stealing the spotlight."

Sunshine, that is a weird dream, but yay for baby dreams!

Merry Christmas, everyone! Hope it's especially wonderful this year! :xmas9:


----------



## jaspie

Awesome techheather! Wonderful Christmas present!

Good luck with your announcement Greats! Hopefully they'll surprise you by being reasonable...

I've been having a headache every time I stand up this afternoon and am now feeling really sick. OH has just made me a glass of ginger ale with ice. The nausea has just come out of nowhere hope it goes and takes the headache with it. I can't face another migraine especially on Christmas day!!

Hope everyone is having a fabulous Christmas Eve! It's a special one alright :D


----------



## techheather

Thanks all. Told my mom and grandma and brother and my step daughter. She's excited. Still need to tell hubby's parents. But they didn't come over. So that will be in am. 
Hope you all are having a great Christmas ever.


----------



## hopingnowsit

So got my scan today yay!!! Everything looks great and I was measuring a little off from lmp. Exactly from when I thought I ovulated which explains my hgl levels like I thought (damn that lady for scaring the hell out of me with the mc thing) anyway not sure if the dr will change my date or leave it as it os less than a week off but will let you know if they do.

Hope all you ladies and your families have a wonderful christmas!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasounds 002.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## greats

Gosh I am loving all these scans! Such a wonderful sight to see, for sure!

So I'm super constipated and definitely think it's helping to accentuate my bump. I feel miserable! And to top it off I strained so hard trying to go that when I wiped there was a small string of pink. Worst feeling ever!!! Cramping a little bit with some lower back pain so I took a warm bath to try and relax. Hopefully baby is ok and still nice and snug in my belly.

So my entire husband's family except his mom decided not to show up to church so we just announced to his mom, my mom, and my sister. They were so thrilled and we all started crying haha Apparently my mom had a feeling bc she knows I haven't been feeling well and my sister told my mom I look pregnant before I even announced. Thanks sis lol we are telling the rest of his family tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Merry Christmas everyone! Congrats to all those with the lovely scans. 
I have a question for you all as you seem to be a few weeks further along...were your symptoms fluctuating around 4 wks+? I ask cuz my tatas will be sore to the touch and then not so much. This morning hardly at all. I do have some intermittent nausea that seems to be more so when I'm hungry. This is my 3rd pg but all have been so different. With ds I didn't realize until I was 14 wks and I had very subtle symptoms. With dd my nips were on fire which started around 12 dpo and I could hardly lay on them. Just feeling a little nervous today.


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats to all the new scans showing healthy little beans!

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone! Hope Santa was good to you all. My family doesn't so a big thing on Christmas Day, just Christmas Eve. And even after sleeping for 3-4 hours yesterday afternoon the party really wore me out! 

Told my mom. She was shocked, but she quickly got over it. Now she keeps saying she is so excited! Of course she told my father and grandparents (they all own their house together) because she was "just so excited!" Haha. My Dad in typical fashion didn't say much. My grandmother congratulated me and told me to eat my vegetables lol. 



ReadynWaiting said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Congrats to all those with the lovely scans.
> I have a question for you all as you seem to be a few weeks further along...were your symptoms fluctuating around 4 wks+? I ask cuz my tatas will be sore to the touch and then not so much. This morning hardly at all. I do have some intermittent nausea that seems to be more so when I'm hungry. This is my 3rd pg but all have been so different. With ds I didn't realize until I was 14 wks and I had very subtle symptoms. With dd my nips were on fire which started around 12 dpo and I could hardly lay on them. Just feeling a little nervous today.

For me that's when my symptoms really kicked in. The extreme exhaustion, nausea, food aversions. My boobs were sore since O so that didn't change. But they did fluctuate day to day. I'm sure it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Sass827

The Congrats hoping! Great scan!
Congrats on the announcement greats. I've been eating prunes days I feel backed up. Really helps. 
Ready- my symptoms come and go too. I'm nauceous from 11am-5pm every day. Then I feel normal again. It's weird and I get scared when I feel normal. 
Afm, gave myself a little present this morning. Took a Cbwe and got a 3+! So happy to finally have evidence I'm progressing. 
Merry Christmas and happy hannukah to all!


----------



## QueenQueso

I hope all those Christmas announcements went great, I saw a couple posted already, but I'd love to hear the rest of the stories when everyone gets time!

No announcement yet for me, we're going to wait close to another month still.

Almost no ms today, a nice Christmas present! Great timing too, because we had a late breakfast at my parents house before we did gifts so it would've sucked feeling yucky and trying to hide it. I was cautious with what I ate though, only hashbrowns and biscuits and gravy because I was afraid the greasy sausage or bacon and eggs wouldn't sit well.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey Ladies! For those of you that didn't see on FB yesterday we told my parents via Skype with them opening a print out of the ultrasound that my sister printed. My dad started crying and walked away.


----------



## aw1990

Hi ladies, mind if i join? Im 6+5 roughly, with baby no4, but our first together :) Im in the UK so dont get a scan until 12 weeks to confirm dates, I wont get the date for that until i see my MW again on the 12Jan, which is slightly annoying :( as id like something to look forward too :) 

anyways enough about me, I hope you all had a lovely christmas :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

aw1990 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if i join? Im 6+5 roughly, with baby no4, but our first together :) Im in the UK so dont get a scan until 12 weeks to confirm dates, I wont get the date for that until i see my MW again on the 12Jan, which is slightly annoying :( as id like something to look forward too :)
> 
> anyways enough about me, I hope you all had a lovely christmas :) xx

Congrats. Let my know your edd so I can add you to the front.


----------



## aw1990

edd is august 17th atm, i think this will change with scan though 
Ive also added you on FB, my name is Aileen x


----------



## KylasBaby

aw1990 said:


> edd is august 17th atm, i think this will change with scan though
> Ive also added you on FB, my name is Aileen x

Added and added :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats dsemcho and aw! Your edd is the same as mine for now. I'm thinking mine will move back based on a later o date though. My scan is January 2 (early do to some bleeding/ cramps last week). Welcome!


----------



## KylasBaby

:)

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps66b01f0b.jpg


----------



## greats

Family knows now, so relieved! DHs older brother seems a little on edge now bc my husband is 6 years younger than him but we are having our 2nd baby now and he hasn't had one, yet. But his wife doesn't want one as she has a 7 year old that she doesn't even care for... She's more into going out and drinking. I feel bad but what am I supposed to do?

Pregnant SIL seemed happy but she didn't talk much the rest of the party. My husband thinks she's mad bc she wanted to be the only pregnant one but whatever, not like I can give our pregnancy back? 

I'm so glad the holidays are over with. Thinking of taking down the tree tonight instead of on New Years.

Feeling yucky today. Threw up outside the car yesterday on the way to my sisters... Bleh! But all the parties kept my mind off my nausea and I was able to eat a lot. Now back to the reality of ms lol


----------



## techheather

Question about cervix positions. So a little tmi. Hubby and I were having 'relations " and was a tad uncomfortable. I was like easy and he's like what is that.?? Hah. I know it had to be cervix. But why is it low like. Low. Almost hard. Like when my Af would be coming. I haven't checked any cervical position since probably 4 days after pregnancy. Didn't want to disturb. Lol. But that experience today has me worried. Does it move about like thT?


----------



## greats

I've never checked mine before so I haven't a clue. I'm always terrified haha


----------



## sunshine2014

Awww greats sorry that your SIL is a downer. That's lame. But oh well let her sulk, your news is way better lol! Glad everyone knows now as well. That's a relief. 

Tech heather sorry but I've never checked either.


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats sorry about the SIL. My BIL's girlfriend of 7 months got noticeably jealous because she wants a baby already so I get it. It's not like you can take it back, like you said.

So I learned if I stuff food and tea in me upon waking up, I don't get MS. It's great.


----------



## greats

Yeah my husband was a lil annoyed with her. We are married, we are allowed to add to our family whenever we want. She had an unplanned pregnancy with a random guy from Tinder, no joke. Still happy for her but I'm worrying about myself now lol

I have to stuff my face all day long to keep from throwing up. I found one of my daughters sippy cups under the couch this morning... Still full of (really old) milk. I almost threw up all over myself.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh jeez.... 

DH figured out the food thing first lol. He told me I need to eat snacks when I wake up at night with nausea too. I guess I'll try that. I'm just glad I can eat again. Unwrapping our prime rib yesterday made me want to barf.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh and yeah I've never checked my cervix either. I'm no prude when it comes to my own body but I just can't do it. Plus I have small fingers...


----------



## jtink28

I've never checked my cervix either. I just.... Can't. I would probably just freak myself out! :)


----------



## jaspie

I hope you girls don't mind but I really need to rant. I was excited to tell two of my best friends today. We went out for lunch including my other friend who knew already and who is super happy for me. The other 2 are childless and have no interest in having kids ever or for a good few years but I thought they'd be happy for me. 

I was wrong. Their reaction was not great! They both just started talking about how our friendship was going to change and things won't be the same and I'll never want to go out any more or do anything! God! Anyone would think this is about them!!

I was meant to be going out tonight aswell as part of a big group inc them but the weather here is torrential rain and wind and I'm exhausted so after i got home i messaged them both and I said I wouldn't be going any more and I got abuse for it! Saying the weather excuse is a cop out and i should be making an effort to see my friends. This really made me angry and upset as they made out that I'm just being lazy!! I'm exhausted and I don't want to spend all night with everyone getting drunk and being out in this weather. Plus they live pretty close to town whereas we're reliant on taxis which are hard to get on boxing day. I was upset and phoned my other friend who was out with us today too who said she had thought their reaction was out of order and selfish. She didn't say anything to me earlier as I hadn't mentioned it, but it took a while to sink in and then i got angry. At least I know it's not just me being hormonal and overreacting. I'm surprised, annoyed and upset I really thought better of them.


----------



## greats

jaspie said:


> I hope you girls don't mind but I really need to rant. I was excited to tell two of my best friends today. We went out for lunch including my other friend who knew already and who is super happy for me. The other 2 are childless and have no interest in having kids ever or for a good few years but I thought they'd be happy for me.
> 
> I was wrong. Their reaction was not great! They both just started talking about how our friendship was going to change and things won't be the same and I'll never want to go out any more or do anything! God! Anyone would think this is about them!!
> 
> I was meant to be going out tonight aswell as part of a big group inc them but the weather here is torrential rain and wind and I'm exhausted so after i got home i messaged them both and I said I wouldn't be going any more and I got abuse for it! Saying the weather excuse is a cop out and i should be making an effort to see my friends. This really made me angry and upset as they made out that I'm just being lazy!! I'm exhausted and I don't want to spend all night with everyone getting drunk and being out in this weather. Plus they live pretty close to town whereas we're reliant on taxis which are hard to get on boxing day. I was upset and phoned my other friend who was out with us today too who said she had thought their reaction was out of order and selfish. She didn't say anything to me earlier as I hadn't mentioned it, but it took a while to sink in and then i got angry. At least I know it's not just me being hormonal and overreacting. I'm surprised, annoyed and upset I really thought better of them.

After I got married and had my daughter, my best friend stopped talking to me. I tried everything to keep our friendship going and she didn't care. She was too busy and loved her single life, and said she didn't have patience for kids which is crap bc she's an aunt to two little ones! I literally haven't spoken to her in months. 

What I'm saying is, trust me they aren't going to be your friends much longer. So I wouldn't even bother trying bc you're just going to end up hurt. It's sad but happens to a lot of new moms. It sucks but people are selfish and truly only care about themselves.


----------



## wonders10

Jaspie, I'm so sorry your friends were not nicer to you. I agree it sounds like they were being very selfish and rude, I'd be hurt and angry too. :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Thanks both. Greats that's sad about your friend! And so rude of her! I hope it's just the shock for them as the worry they feel about things changing but I've seen them both in a new light today which is sad.


----------



## CelticNiamh

techheather said:


> Question about cervix positions. So a little tmi. Hubby and I were having 'relations " and was a tad uncomfortable. I was like easy and he's like what is that.?? Hah. I know it had to be cervix. But why is it low like. Low. Almost hard. Like when my Af would be coming. I haven't checked any cervical position since probably 4 days after pregnancy. Didn't want to disturb. Lol. But that experience today has me worried. Does it move about like thT?

It is normal for the cervix to change position during the day it does go high and softer in pregnancy but when that happens is different for everyone I wouldn't worry for now


----------



## sunshine2014

Jaspie so sorry to hear that. I get it though. When I got married my friends were totally the same because we all went out together still and I'm a total girls girl so our friendships were never affected. But when I first told my one friend I was pregnant she commented about how we couldn't go to the wineries. Then I didn't hear from her for 6 weeks. I finally caved and sent her a message saying how I was hurt because she was one of the only ones I had told, and she hadn't shown any interest at all. She felt really bad and explained that she was not sure how to react to the situation, that she thought I would just be telling her anything I wanted her to know, that she didn't want to pry etc. I was hurt but definitely felt better after I said something. I told her again this time (not sure why) and she handled it better initially but I feel we are just at different stages. It's bound to happen. And in life you'll always go through phases and meet new friends at different stages. Right? So I try not to take it too personally, even though I know it's hard, and I do. 

Don't let them get you down. Unfortunately greats is right, you'll be the one hurt in this if you let it upset you. 

About the cervix talk, nope....definitely can't do it. It freaks me out a little bit haha, I'm not big on fingers inside me AND I wouldn't know what I was looking for anyways :S


----------



## Sass827

So sorry jaspie. People suck. :(
Greats- I'm 5 hours into my sea bands and haven't felt sick once. Hoping they work tomorrow too as we have so much company to entertain.


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> So sorry jaspie. People suck. :(
> Greats- I'm 5 hours into my sea bands and haven't felt sick once. Hoping they work tomorrow too as we have so much company to entertain.

I need to get them. I'll try anything at this point haha


----------



## jaspie

Thanks all :hugs: you are right Sunshine we're at different stages now. I guess I'll just have to see what happens. I still love them so i hope that once the shock wears off we can just carry on!

Re cervix talk before I was pregnant I had no trouble checking my cervix but now everything seems so swollen down there i don't like the thought of pushing my way in and I'm scared I'd irritate it and cause a bleed! Paranoid i know!


----------



## lian_83

I can very much relate to your situation. I am an introvert hence I have trouble making friends especially after I turned 30. So, my bestfriends are still my mates from the highschool and university. My bff from hs is still unmarried and would probably not have any children soon as her partner already has 5 kids from a previous relationship which had legal complications.. Anyway, my bff has accepted that she might never be a mum. We actually became closer when I struggled through infertility for 5 years, helping each other find the serenity in childlessness. And then I miraculously got pregnant. At first she was very excited and supportive, but after I have given birth, she slowly withdraw away from me. She never return my calls, facebook messages and emails. She said she is just busy with her work. The thing is I have been very sensitive with her feelings, making sure I don't talk to her too much about my son. No milestones, no colic insanity whatsover.. In fact, I would always talk about my jobhunting activities or how I was duped by my current employer. I am so sad losing my bff and I know because of my introversion it is just too hard for me to form new relationships. Sorry for the very long rant.
Have a good day!



jaspie said:


> I hope you girls don't mind but I really need to rant. I was excited to tell two of my best friends today. We went out for lunch including my other friend who knew already and who is super happy for me. The other 2 are childless and have no interest in having kids ever or for a good few years but I thought they'd be happy for me.
> 
> I was wrong. Their reaction was not great! They both just started talking about how our friendship was going to change and things won't be the same and I'll never want to go out any more or do anything! God! Anyone would think this is about them!!
> 
> I was meant to be going out tonight aswell as part of a big group inc them but the weather here is torrential rain and wind and I'm exhausted so after i got home i messaged them both and I said I wouldn't be going any more and I got abuse for it! Saying the weather excuse is a cop out and i should be making an effort to see my friends. This really made me angry and upset as they made out that I'm just being lazy!! I'm exhausted and I don't want to spend all night with everyone getting drunk and being out in this weather. Plus they live pretty close to town whereas we're reliant on taxis which are hard to get on boxing day. I was upset and phoned my other friend who was out with us today too who said she had thought their reaction was out of order and selfish. She didn't say anything to me earlier as I hadn't mentioned it, but it took a while to sink in and then i got angry. At least I know it's not just me being hormonal and overreacting. I'm surprised, annoyed and upset I really thought better of them.


----------



## techheather

Thanks ladies on the cervix check input. I don't normally check anymore. But had to after dtd was weird feeling. Which last time dtd
It was not weird feeling. So thought maybe it moved down. And I'm expecting it to move up


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies

Took another cb digi hoping to see 3+ but still said 2-3 (i'm not worried though because i think i'm only 20 or 21dpo) 

Opened the two digi tests (i know you shouldn't) and yesterdays lines were darker than todays. So i freaked out and took a frer with SMU and my HCG was high enough to draw colour out of the control line! the control line looks like my 3+5 test line!!

So happy now and going to try not to stress over the digi's.

Symptom wise my nipples are tingly when touched and still really sore. I have been having heatburn and even had to buy some rennie. I wake up famished, stomach growling and everything when I used to be able to skip breakfast no problem. Occasional nausea too but that may just be from nerves!


----------



## CelticNiamh

xprincessx said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Took another cb digi hoping to see 3+ but still said 2-3 (i'm not worried though because i think i'm only 20 or 21dpo)
> 
> Opened the two digi tests (i know you shouldn't) and yesterdays lines were darker than todays. So i freaked out and took a frer with SMU and my HCG was high enough to draw colour out of the control line! the control line looks like my 3+5 test line!!
> 
> So happy now and going to try not to stress over the digi's.
> 
> Symptom wise my nipples are tingly when touched and still really sore. I have been having heatburn and even had to buy some rennie. I wake up famished, stomach growling and everything when I used to be able to skip breakfast no problem. Occasional nausea too but that may just be from nerves!


step away from those digital test LOL they are more worry than they are worth I swear 2-3 would be right for now anyway so I would not worry there either :flower:

I drove my self mad waiting to get a 3+ this time and never did yet think it is to late now as I am either 8 weeks or nearly 9 weeks now so hook effect so am now waiting on a scan to check all is ok


----------



## sunshine2014

Agreed. Step away from the tests lol :)

I'm a ball of nerves. Just want my scan to come quickly to make sure all is okay. I don't think I'll rest until then. Tuesday at 1:30pm. If I see a heartbeat and a baby, I will be able to calm a bit. I'm so worried I'm going to see blood. Such a bad feeling. 

Just want my little babe. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Agreed. Step away from the tests lol :)
> 
> I'm a ball of nerves. Just want my scan to come quickly to make sure all is okay. I don't think I'll rest until then. Tuesday at 1:30pm. If I see a heartbeat and a baby, I will be able to calm a bit. I'm so worried I'm going to see blood. Such a bad feeling.
> 
> Just want my little babe. X

I am just past the point I started bleeding on my last pregnancy just hoping I get to next week with none as well :flower: as that is when I started spotting and then mc


----------



## Sass827

It's so nice for you to pass that terrible milestone Celtic. Really happy for you. 
I'm super nerves too. I feel like I've just heard about so many mmc that had ms after the baby had passed and never knew it, and I'm convinced that's what's happening to me now. My ms is so intense and has been since the week after o. It just seems bizarre. Like my body doesn't agree with this LO or something. Does that sound nuts?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> It's so nice for you to pass that terrible milestone Celtic. Really happy for you.
> I'm super nerves too. I feel like I've just heard about so many mmc that had ms after the baby had passed and never knew it, and I'm convinced that's what's happening to me now. My ms is so intense and has been since the week after o. It just seems bizarre. Like my body doesn't agree with this LO or something. Does that sound nuts?

Thank you :flower:

When I had my MMC my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and all my symptoms stopped I was not tired any more and no more MS I thought I was really lucky till at 8 weeks I started spotting and later found out by scan baby had passed! on a good note I conceived straight away after wards 

so for me MS is a good sign that all is going as it should :hugs: and I think in most cases this is the case


----------



## sunshine2014

Sass you're not nuts. I'm sorry yiu feel that way, I'm feeling the same. I was one of those ones who had ms continue after baby had passed, for 5 weeks. But I will say it was super intense and I now know things were not right. I had a tiny amount of blood one day but no cramps and not enough to feel worried or like I was miscarrying. Even hubby said the amount I had was probably okay, as it stopped and I had no cramps. So there was no other way to know. I understand your fear, but try to stay calm as you are NOT spotting this time. I'm right around the time I had the blood as well, so I'm on edge. But ms is still a good sign!! Stay positive as there are no signs pointing to anything wrong for you..... :)


----------



## greats

I keep accidentally coming across all these mmc articles online and on the news, and I've honestly started convincing myself that it's possible and I'm going through it. My symptoms are slowly starting to disappear and my ms isn't anywhere as bad as it was the past 2 weeks. I'm literally going crazy! I hate how there are all these articles and information warning moms of what's possible but come on! It's driving me crazy more than anything! Who the hell wants to be scared during their pregnancy when they should be happy!?


----------



## sunshine2014

I know. I get it greats. We all should be :) I'm sure we are all fine. I know symptoms come and go and you did have a rough go a few weeks ago. I'm sure your body is just adjusting and you're on the up now :)

I have zero. Zilch. Any articles to ease my mind? Haha.


----------



## jtink28

Sunshine, don't worry about no symptoms. I made myself sick with worry my last pregnancy because I didn't have any symptoms. I would lay awake and imagine terrible scenarios. I have a healthy 20 month old now. All will be well :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks! I keep hearing that! After my scan I'll start to believe it! haha...

How are you doing this time around?


----------



## jtink28

I have more symptoms! Every day I've felt dizzy which is awful. Some nausea, more than last time but still not too bad. But the dizziness just ruins it! :(


----------



## Sass827

I never had ms with my first either sunshine. No nausea, dizziness, head aches, feeling faint, or any of that. Come to think of it, I actually felt happier and like I was generally a nicer person. I was nervous to get testing done on her, but that was really it. Wow, what a difference each pregnancy can be.


----------



## sunshine2014

That's great sass, sounds like you had a wonderful experience last time. I hope this ms goes away and you get to have that again! Fingers crossed. How old is your little one now?


----------



## ellahopesky

we were due august 8th but sadly miscarried. now due sept 4th with our rainbow x


----------



## Sass827

Thanks so much sunshine. She's 19 months, turning 20 next week. Jt and I were in the same group last time around too and if I remember correctly, I think they're maybe a few days apart. 
Really sorry to hear about your loss Ella.


----------



## QueenQueso

ellahopesky said:


> we were due august 8th but sadly miscarried. now due sept 4th with our rainbow x

Sorry to hear about your loss, but congratulations on your rainbow!


----------



## greats

ellahopesky said:


> we were due august 8th but sadly miscarried. now due sept 4th with our rainbow x

Sorry about your loss, hun, but so exciting you're expecting again! You never know, your rainbow baby might come early and arrive in August anyways!


----------



## greats

Lazy Sunday here. Slept all the way to 10:30am! Phenomenal though I woke with my hips hurting. Just can't seem to get comfy.

Having family over for dinner tonight, but am feeling so lazy! Thinking of just throwing some stuff into the crock pot and calling it a day.

So I'm peeing so much now! Twice in the night and literally like 20x during the day! Going through so much toilet paper... Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Lol greats. I bet you'd rather pee than feel sick ;) crock pot sounds good, it'll still be delicious. 

I need help. My in laws are coming in a few. We aren't close and I'm dreading it. DH wants to tell them I'm pregnant if all goes well after my ultrasound on Tuesday. My family knows and 2 friends. BUT last time we told them early and they didn't ask how I was feeling, check in or anything. DH told them I was sick and his mom sent me a Facebook msg of a cartoon man throwing up :S that's it. Then when he told them I'd lost the baby, still nothing said to me. I was really upset and hurt. So I don't want to tell them this time. But I know that's for selfish reasons and if he wants to tell them in person when they're here I should understand. I will have to make up an excuse to not drink, and we also need to think of an excuse for us to both leave for my ultrasound when they are here. So telling them would avoid all that stuff. I'm just not sure what to do. I don't feel in the safe zone yet, but it's not fair I tell my family and not his. 

Any input?


----------



## aw1990

aww im sorry they made you feel bad sunshine :( .. We have told everyone already, I was too excited not too lol Just aswell as the last few days i have been soo ill with ms, nice to be able to tell people why you are puking at the supermarket lol 

aww so nieto hear you are expecting again ella! my dd2 was my rainbow straight away too, and its so bittersweet as i was sad for loss but at the same time Id have had a different baby and shes such a sweetie :kiss:
I was naughty in the sales too and treated bubba to 2 little sleepsuits from next! lol xx


----------



## jaspie

I feel for you Sunshine sorry you're in this situation and your DH's family are not more supportive. I totally understand you not wanting to tell them just yet. Have you explained to DH how you feel? Hopefully he will side with you and agree to wait until you feel a bit safer and more comfortable.


----------



## sunshine2014

That's the thing, he's totally supportive and know what his mom is like. But I'm still stressing about the excuses, and how to pull it off. Plus, I wouldn't like it if he told me not to tell my family, right? It's his news too! Hmmm


----------



## sunshine2014

First pregnancy craving --- just ordered chinese food. Yes, I know it's only 4pm haha.


----------



## OneMore Time

sunshine2014 said:


> First pregnancy craving --- just ordered chinese food. Yes, I know it's only 4pm haha.

PF Changs Spicy Chicken is literally all I want to eat. We found a copy cat recipe online and my amazing DH recreated it for me. A lucky girl I am.


----------



## jtink28

All I want to eat is crab rangoons and coconut curry. Seriously.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ellahopesky congrats hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)

Sunshine did you figure it out it is hard when those close to us do not support us as we expected 

I had some pink spotting to night so far nothing else really hoping I don't see any more, I dtd for the first time last night so that could be why I tell you no more till over 3 months


----------



## greats

Personally if they acted with no emotion last time then I wouldn't even bother telling them now. 

Crab rangoon sounds sooooo good! Have a huge pot roast in the pressure cooker now. Fam will be here in about an hour.

I hate pink spotting, or any spotting for that matter, it always makes me paranoid! I think we are going to wait till after 12 weeks to dtd again. I can't believe I'm going to be 9 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## wonders10

We had Chinese tonight too...so good, I had to stop myself from eating too much!


----------



## sunshine2014

I don't want to tell them. Just have to think of some excuses to get out of drinking. Ah well we'll see. 

Pregnancy craving and aversion. Didn't want to eat it by the 20 mins it took to be ready. Oh well my fortune cookies was good :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-I understand how u feel. I have told my mom and sister but won't tell dh parents until 12 weeks cuz they can't keep things a secret. I had a light beer at Christmas and only drank half but it kept the questions at bay.


----------



## Sass827

We tell my family but not DH's as he's just not comfy with them knowing til were sure everything is ok. His call. I say you have to let him decide, but make sure he knows how sensitive you are so he can be extra supportive of you. 
And to protect yourself, I'd expect them to be just the way they are before. I'm sorry sunshine. My in laws super stink too so if you ever just want to rant, I'm happy to listen.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks sass. I may definitely take you up on that when they are here. There's always lots of moments lol. Sorry yours are no fun either. You're right, I'll just let him make the call :) thanks ladies.


----------



## Sass827

Celtic- my doc told me Dtd can so easily make you spot that she recommended we not do it for a while cause she knew how much it would upset us. Hope your not too worried.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> Celtic- my doc told me Dtd can so easily make you spot that she recommended we not do it for a while cause she knew how much it would upset us. Hope your not too worried.

I was so worried last night, but thankfully no more since :flower: so feel fairly sure it was from dtd as long as it stays that way now I will be ok


----------



## KylasBaby

Slowly but surely all my 14 vials of blood tests are coming back lol. They've mostly been normal, but I'm a bit concerned with my progesterone. It was 15.7. I can check all my lab results on my account online, but I'm unsure when the OB will see them. I have an appointment tomorrow with a nurse for my panorama blood test and am going to ask about it then. From what I'm reading anything above a 9 is "normal" but most OBs like it above 15 or 20. I've started using my cream twice a day again, had gone down to just once, so hopefully that will help. Doesn't seem like the vitex is doing a damn thing to help it. I haven't had any spotting so I'm hoping it's okay, but I'm still really nervous :/ But I do have a lot of the other symptoms of low progesterone - breast tenderness, fatigue, mood swings, bad memory.....but they can be just symptoms of pregnancy too in general. 

OH ordered me a doppler for Christmas, but they were back ordered, but it should be here today! Hoping to try it out tonight and hopefully hear something. 

9 weeks tomorrow!! HOLY CRAP


----------



## wonders10

Kylasbaby....I had my progesterone tested at 5 weeks and it was 16. They told me it was a good number and normal. I googled it of course and I saw average between 12 and 20. Not sure how far along you were when you had your blood taken, and how the numbers differ the farther along you get.

Sounds to me like everyone on BnB has low progesterone going by those symptoms! Seriously, though. I would listen to your dr. Maybe she will repeat that test in a week, but you are getting close to the time the placenta takes over, right? Still learning all this stuff.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Slowly but surely all my 14 vials of blood tests are coming back lol. They've mostly been normal, but I'm a bit concerned with my progesterone. It was 15.7. I can check all my lab results on my account online, but I'm unsure when the OB will see them. I have an appointment tomorrow with a nurse for my panorama blood test and am going to ask about it then. From what I'm reading anything above a 9 is "normal" but most OBs like it above 15 or 20. I've started using my cream twice a day again, had gone down to just once, so hopefully that will help. Doesn't seem like the vitex is doing a damn thing to help it. I haven't had any spotting so I'm hoping it's okay, but I'm still really nervous :/ But I do have a lot of the other symptoms of low progesterone - breast tenderness, fatigue, mood swings, bad memory.....but they can be just symptoms of pregnancy too in general.
> 
> OH ordered me a doppler for Christmas, but they were back ordered, but it should be here today! Hoping to try it out tonight and hopefully hear something.
> 
> 9 weeks tomorrow!! HOLY CRAP

Mine was at 15.1 and doctor said it was low so they put me on progesterone pills to take twice a day. I didn't know those were symptoms of low progesterone! It explains why my boobs hurt so bad in the beginning. Now they're just there... Lol

Let us know how the doppler goes! I want one so bad but not sure I can convince my dh enough to let me buy one lol


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> Kylasbaby....I had my progesterone tested at 5 weeks and it was 16. They told me it was a good number and normal. I googled it of course and I saw average between 12 and 20. Not sure how far along you were when you had your blood taken, and how the numbers differ the farther along you get.
> 
> Sounds to me like everyone on BnB has low progesterone going by those symptoms! Seriously, though. I would listen to your dr. Maybe she will repeat that test in a week, but you are getting close to the time the placenta takes over, right? Still learning all this stuff.
> 
> Good luck! :flower:

My doctor hasn't said anything about it yet. I just saw the test results online this am. I'm hoping to ask at my appointment tomorrow, but I'm just seeing a nurse so I don't know if she will know. I was 8 weeks. Not even 16 at 8 weeks seems low. Placenta can take over anywhere from 10-12 weeks so starting in another week. I have PCOS and a big issue with that is progesterone production. I know pre-pregnancy I had low progesterone as I would spot for days before AF and super sore boobs. I'm hoping it's all normal and not an issue, but with my MMC last time I can't help but worry. :cry:



greats said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Slowly but surely all my 14 vials of blood tests are coming back lol. They've mostly been normal, but I'm a bit concerned with my progesterone. It was 15.7. I can check all my lab results on my account online, but I'm unsure when the OB will see them. I have an appointment tomorrow with a nurse for my panorama blood test and am going to ask about it then. From what I'm reading anything above a 9 is "normal" but most OBs like it above 15 or 20. I've started using my cream twice a day again, had gone down to just once, so hopefully that will help. Doesn't seem like the vitex is doing a damn thing to help it. I haven't had any spotting so I'm hoping it's okay, but I'm still really nervous :/ But I do have a lot of the other symptoms of low progesterone - breast tenderness, fatigue, mood swings, bad memory.....but they can be just symptoms of pregnancy too in general.
> 
> OH ordered me a doppler for Christmas, but they were back ordered, but it should be here today! Hoping to try it out tonight and hopefully hear something.
> 
> 9 weeks tomorrow!! HOLY CRAP
> 
> Mine was at 15.1 and doctor said it was low so they put me on progesterone pills to take twice a day. I didn't know those were symptoms of low progesterone! It explains why my boobs hurt so bad in the beginning. Now they're just there... Lol
> 
> Let us know how the doppler goes! I want one so bad but not sure I can convince my dh enough to let me buy one lolClick to expand...

I'm hoping I can get something at my appointment tomorrow. My doctor is amazing and would probably give me something if I asked, but I'm seeing a nurse so I don't know. I'm upping my progesterone cream to twice a day and using more each time so that should help a bit in the meantime.

I will definitely let you know!


----------



## jtink28

Lord, I am so.so.tired today. My 20 month old is so chipper and ready to go. He doesn't quite get that Mama just wants to lay on the couch!!!!


----------



## wonders10

I totally get the worry...I had a MMC in February. I also started to suspect low progesterone because some months I would spot and some months I wouldnt. But my boobs never hurt before my period. When I went to dr at 5 weeks, she pretty much just offered to test my progesterone and since she liked the number said there is no reason to repeat the test. Google is not helpful...it seems like every dr/person thinks some numbers are low while others say they are ok. I don't get it. Who's right?

I'm going to dr tomorrow because I have a uti (went to urgent care over the weekend and they found blood in my urine so said to call my OB) and at 6 weeks and a couple days, I'm feeling very unpregnant. Every once in awhile I get teeny twinges of nausea but my appetite is good and my boobs are not as sore as they've been but I tire easily. Still getting a 3+ on CBWE with no hold though so hoping things are still ok. I will talk to her tomorrow about my concerns.


----------



## KylasBaby

I emailed my doctor. If she doesn't get back to me I'll ask at my appointment tomorrow with the nurse. Hopefully she will put me on something if for no other reason than so I don't worry. Although the placenta starts taking over soon so not sure if she would think its worth it. But going up to twice a day on my progesterone cream from once and using more each time too. Should help a bit. 

When my doppler gets here I'll feel better hearing the heartbeat too. If we do. I know we may not and that's normal.


----------



## wantingagirl

I haven't been round too much I've been so worried after my fiasco of a scan and dates being off - I know I'm bang on with my dates so kind of been laying low til my next scan :blush:xxx


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies

Did one last digi today (i know i know) and finally got my 3+! So happy right now

Phoned my doctor thinking i'd have to wait until after new year for an appointment but there had been a cancellation so got my appointment at 8:50am tomorrow! So excited to get the ball rolling.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been round too much I've been so worried after my fiasco of a scan and dates being off - I know I'm bang on with my dates so kind of been laying low til my next scan :blush:xxx


When is your scan :hugs:


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> I emailed my doctor. If she doesn't get back to me I'll ask at my appointment tomorrow with the nurse. Hopefully she will put me on something if for no other reason than so I don't worry. Although the placenta starts taking over soon so not sure if she would think its worth it. But going up to twice a day on my progesterone cream from once and using more each time too. Should help a bit.
> 
> When my doppler gets here I'll feel better hearing the heartbeat too. If we do. I know we may not and that's normal.

Progesterone could still help, though. I have to take mine until 12 weeks. Usually nurses are pretty cool. I asked to get my thyroid tested again and the nurses were like yeah no problem! Lol



wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been round too much I've been so worried after my fiasco of a scan and dates being off - I know I'm bang on with my dates so kind of been laying low til my next scan :blush:xxx

When's your next scan? FXd! 



xprincessx said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Did one last digi today (i know i know) and finally got my 3+! So happy right now
> 
> Phoned my doctor thinking i'd have to wait until after new year for an appointment but there had been a cancellation so got my appointment at 8:50am tomorrow! So excited to get the ball rolling.

Sweet deal on the 3+!


----------



## greats

On another note, there's a September group, already! Gosh, anyone else feel like this is going by a little fast? Lol

And I'm 9 weeks today!!! Baby is officially a fetus! :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> On another note, there's a September group, already! Gosh, anyone else feel like this is going by a little fast? Lol
> 
> And I'm 9 weeks today!!! Baby is officially a fetus! :happydance:

I saw that. Craziness!

Happy 9 weeks! That's us tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsHudson

I saw the September group too! It is going fast. I'm almost 2 months!

So Kylasbaby thank you so much for posting the Preggie Pops on FB. They've been my life saver and I can finally eat. I was so sick I was on the verge of going into urgent care.

I hope you ladies had a wonderful Christmas. I suck at keeping up with this page. 

AFM i'm doing ok now that I can eat. I'm just (im)patiently awaiting my first u/s on the 6th.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsHudson said:


> I saw the September group too! It is going fast. I'm almost 2 months!
> 
> So Kylasbaby thank you so much for posting the Preggie Pops on FB. They've been my life saver and I can finally eat. I was so sick I was on the verge of going into urgent care.
> 
> I hope you ladies had a wonderful Christmas. I suck at keeping up with this page.
> 
> AFM i'm doing ok now that I can eat. I'm just (im)patiently awaiting my first u/s on the 6th.

I feel it's going by both fast and slow at the same time. I look back like "holy crap I'm ALREADY almost 9 weeks". Then on the other hand "holy crap I'm ONLY almost 9 weeks" haha. 

You are very welcome! I love them. They really work very well for me. Glad they help :thumbup:


----------



## greats

MrsHudson said:


> I saw the September group too! It is going fast. I'm almost 2 months!
> 
> So Kylasbaby thank you so much for posting the Preggie Pops on FB. They've been my life saver and I can finally eat. I was so sick I was on the verge of going into urgent care.
> 
> I hope you ladies had a wonderful Christmas. I suck at keeping up with this page.
> 
> AFM i'm doing ok now that I can eat. I'm just (im)patiently awaiting my first u/s on the 6th.

Aww about a week to go! I have my next doctor appointment on the 6th so hoping to hear the heart beat on the doppler. My SIL and a friend of mine are finding out their baby's genders so the 6th is an exciting day!


----------



## MrsHudson

greats said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> I saw the September group too! It is going fast. I'm almost 2 months!
> 
> So Kylasbaby thank you so much for posting the Preggie Pops on FB. They've been my life saver and I can finally eat. I was so sick I was on the verge of going into urgent care.
> 
> I hope you ladies had a wonderful Christmas. I suck at keeping up with this page.
> 
> AFM i'm doing ok now that I can eat. I'm just (im)patiently awaiting my first u/s on the 6th.
> 
> Aww about a week to go! I have my next doctor appointment on the 6th so hoping to hear the heart beat on the doppler. My SIL and a friend of mine are finding out their baby's genders so the 6th is an exciting day!Click to expand...

Awesome! That is a big day then. My doc said I will hear the heartbeat and hopefully get to see something. I hope yours goes well.

It's snowing really bad and I just want some soup from a place across the street. I'm deciding whether it's worth getting bundled up and venturing into the cold.


----------



## greats

I actually wish it would snow here! It's so ugly outside without sun or snow lol

Husband has the day off and I keep trying to get him to run out and get me starburst but he isn't budging. I'm so nauseous today!


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats said:


> On another note, there's a September group, already! Gosh, anyone else feel like this is going by a little fast? Lol
> 
> And I'm 9 weeks today!!! Baby is officially a fetus! :happydance:

lol I wish it would go faster so I can relax a little :haha:


----------



## OneMore Time

greats said:


> Husband has the day off and I keep trying to get him to run out and get me starburst but he isn't budging. I'm so nauseous today!

Oh my...starburst sound so good.


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats did you post Starburst on FB? I ate some gummy life savers after that and yeah, not so much lol.

Colorado looks awful in the winter without snow so I hear ya!


----------



## jtink28

Greats, I agree about the snow. It's terrible here without snow!


I am impatiently waiting for my first scan on the 7th. Hurry up!!!!!


----------



## jaspie

Starburst do sound amazing! 

We've just ordered a dominoes and I'm so excited for it to arrive! OH was taking ages to choose and i had to stop myself from yelling at him to HURRY UP FOR GODSSAKE! My hunger comes on so suddenly atm, I'm starving. Bring on the pizza (and the garlic bread, nachos, chicken strips, wedges, doughnuts...)


----------



## greats

MrsHudson said:


> Greats did you post Starburst on FB? I ate some gummy life savers after that and yeah, not so much lol.
> 
> Colorado looks awful in the winter without snow so I hear ya!

No but I saw whoever posted it and had to have some! Hahahaha


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh man. Starburst. I was addicted to sour gummy bears last time lol. Luckily this time I'm not craving candy. 

My MIL is on route. Yikes. They should be here in 5 hours. I'm dreading it. DH wants to tell them so we don't have to lie and hide about stuff while they are here. I get it. Plus if something is wrong at my scan tomorrow at least we won't have to tell them then. It's my MIL, her husband and my SIL all coming. I'm going to be exhausted lol. And I was helping DH put away all the wine and beer and craved a glass of wine so much. 

My friend has a Doppler that she's going to let me borrow!! I don't get it for a few weeks but hopefully I'll hear something then. I'm so nervous about my scan tomorrow. So nervous. Tomorrow is also the same time I mc last time. I didn't know for 5 more weeks, but tomorrow is the day. So getting past that will make me feel a little better. Fingers crossed for me ladies. 

Sorry you're still super sick Mrs Hudson, I'd definitely run across the street, soup sounds great!!


----------



## MrsHudson

I should try Starburst. Now that I'm feeling better they do sound good.

I ate a whole sandwich without getting sick! I decided I was too lazy to get soup lol.
I worry I spilled the beans to early but I was starting to get sad not being able to talk about it with anyone.

I hope your scan goes well Sunshine.


----------



## Sass827

Dopplers are the greatest thing ever. I don't think we found dd til 10 weeks, but once we did, we were hooked. I loaned mine to a pg friend who's due in mid May. I want to ask for it back but I'm waiting til after my scan on Friday to know if I actually need it or not. I can't remember when you feel the baby kick? Do any of you? I don't wat to take it from her if he's not kicking cause it's a rainbow baby for her too and I know she's been so nervous.


----------



## KylasBaby

Tried the Doppler tonight. Couldn't find the little bugger. Not worried though it's still early. Could be a couple more weeks. It did keep registering something in the 150s, but it was always quick and I didn't hear anything. Maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

My friend has my doppler I must get it back now think I was 10 weeks last time when I found the heartbeat on my ds 
I am ringing the hospital tomorrow to book my appointment hopefully it will be soon


----------



## Sass827

GL w the visit and the appt tomorrow sunshine!


----------



## techheather

Got a phone call from ob today. Kinda scared me at first. But all is well. Moving my first appointment back as us done 12.24 confirmed viable preg. So they will have me do a ton of bloodwork beforehand and do appt at 12 weeks or so. I asked about my us what they measured me by on that date. As I was told around 7. So she said that it was 7+1. So. Today I'm 7+6. Yay yay. So new due day 8-11-15


----------



## greats

Sass, I started feeling my daughter make the tiniest movements around 17 weeks and could visibly see her kicks by my belly button area around 19 weeks. Weirdest but coolest thing ever! Lol

Trying to upload my 9 week bump pic, let's see if this works...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sass827

Super cute bump greats!


----------



## jtink28

I felt my son move around 19 weeks. I hope this one is earlier!!!


----------



## QueenQueso

I don't remember exactly when I felt my babies move. I could look it up, I kept a pregnancy calendar each time, but I don't have it handy. I know I didn't feel my first baby until sometime after the gender scan, which was at 19 weeks, and I felt my second earlier, I want to say maybe 15 or 16 weeks? The second one I had strong kicks that you could see by the gender scan at 20w.


----------



## sunshine2014

Just checking in. Visit is going well so far, 2 hours in lol. We told them. DH made a toast to thank them for coming and then said to me, "here's to you and your alcohol free wine". It took them a minute but then they were all excited lol. Glad that's over. His mom called it though before the toast and asked what kind of wine I was drinking because it looked different lol (it was sparking grape juice)

Tomorrow is my scan. So nervous. 1:30pm and I'll know if I'm in good shape. Going to yoga in the morning to clear my mind. 

Super cute bump greats. Love it. 

Kylasbaby glad your Doppler came, but you're right, it's still early. Check back in a few days. I've heard some people hear around 9+ weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

KylasBaby said:


> Tried the Doppler tonight. Couldn't find the little bugger. Not worried though it's still early. Could be a couple more weeks. It did keep registering something in the 150s, but it was always quick and I didn't hear anything. Maybe tomorrow lol

Sounds like you will in the next few days though :thumbup:



greats said:


> Sass, I started feeling my daughter make the tiniest movements around 17 weeks and could visibly see her kicks by my belly button area around 19 weeks. Weirdest but coolest thing ever! Lol
> 
> Trying to upload my 9 week bump pic, let's see if this works...

very cute bump :flower

Sunshine so glad it went well and they were happy :) good luck at your scan today 

On movements I know it was earlier each time when I felt some but can not remember when :dohh: looking forward to that again


----------



## greats

Well glad they seemed happy, sunshine! 

So I ended up going to bed at 7:30 last night and am now up at 3am with a massive headache. So am laying on the couch with my iPad bc I'm not tired anymore. Went to lay down, must have moved weird bc all of a sudden my uterus started hurting bad in the dead center of it. Scared the crap out of me and hope baby is ok.

I keep having these dreams of mmc. I don't know why but I am absolutely terrified it's going to happen to me. :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats said:


> Well glad they seemed happy, sunshine!
> 
> So I ended up going to bed at 7:30 last night and am now up at 3am with a massive headache. So am laying on the couch with my iPad bc I'm not tired anymore. Went to lay down, must have moved weird bc all of a sudden my uterus started hurting bad in the dead center of it. Scared the crap out of me and hope baby is ok.
> 
> I keep having these dreams of mmc. I don't know why but I am absolutely terrified it's going to happen to me. :nope:

I would say the pain is ligaments stretching around the uterus get some weird pains myself sometimes and I have been having similar dreams and fears :hugs: I think we dream like that and it our fears playing on our minds :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Yes sounds like round ligament pain to me with the sudden movement. I get it too. Lovely bump Greats. And I'm terrified of a mmc too, I think going on these sites mean that we know too much! Really though they are not very common and the odds are in our favour!

Glad they reacted well sunshine!


----------



## CelticNiamh

So got my first appointment and scan date the 14 of January it will be a long morning but worth it if I get to see little baby in there happy and healthy :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

Hey All!!! I'm still snooping around just been really busy lately lol.

I am 8+3 today :happy dance: 

I have my next appointment on 9Jan, I'll be 9+6. I'm going to talk to the doctor and ask what a rough percentage is of the odds of me losing at that point, and if it's looking good then we are doing pregnancy announcement photos (even if it's just me in the photo). The only strange things that have been going on with me is I had a burning behind my belly button today. 

For those of you who aren't on the FB group, last night when I took my bra off my nipples were on fire. As if you had put a hot poker on them or to much bengay; and instead of being the brown/pink of my areola they had turned white  From what I've read this can happen to women who are bf'ing, however I am definitely not doing that yet. 

Nothing else really going on except I have fallen in love with my total body snoogle.... Poor DH might be getting replaced on the snuggle front.


----------



## DSemcho

greats said:


> I keep accidentally coming across all these mmc articles online and on the news, and I've honestly started convincing myself that it's possible and I'm going through it. My symptoms are slowly starting to disappear and my ms isn't anywhere as bad as it was the past 2 weeks. I'm literally going crazy! I hate how there are all these articles and information warning moms of what's possible but come on! It's driving me crazy more than anything! Who the hell wants to be scared during their pregnancy when they should be happy!?

my MS has definitely gotten better, but some of the pregnancy books said that weeks 8/9 is when it should start to lighten so I think it's okay.



sunshine2014 said:


> First pregnancy craving --- just ordered chinese food. Yes, I know it's only 4pm haha.

I strongly (slightly) dislike you right now. :( I want Chinese food so bad but we can't get it here in Turkey. Can't wait to go back to the states to get some good Chinese Buffet.



CelticNiamh said:


> ellahopesky congrats hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)
> 
> Sunshine did you figure it out it is hard when those close to us do not support us as we expected
> 
> I had some pink spotting to night so far nothing else really hoping I don't see any more, I dtd for the first time last night so that could be why I tell you no more till over 3 months




Sass827 said:


> Celtic- my doc told me Dtd can so easily make you spot that she recommended we not do it for a while cause she knew how much it would upset us. Hope your not too worried.

When me and DH DTD I spotted the first time, but now I just cramp for about 5 minutes afterward. Apparently your uterus always cramps when you have your big O, however now that it is bigger you notice more. Definitely puts a damper on the sex drive. 



MrsHudson said:


> Greats did you post Starburst on FB? I ate some gummy life savers after that and yeah, not so much lol.
> 
> Colorado looks awful in the winter without snow so I hear ya!

That was me lol. They just sounded so amazing so I bought the bag of mini's.... Was amazing.. Even the yellow ones lol.



jaspie said:


> Starburst do sound amazing!
> 
> We've just ordered a dominoes and I'm so excited for it to arrive! OH was taking ages to choose and i had to stop myself from yelling at him to HURRY UP FOR GODSSAKE! My hunger comes on so suddenly atm, I'm starving. Bring on the pizza (and the garlic bread, nachos, chicken strips, wedges, doughnuts...)

Omg... Now I want chinese food with a side of pizza..



KylasBaby said:


> Tried the Doppler tonight. Couldn't find the little bugger. Not worried though it's still early. Could be a couple more weeks. It did keep registering something in the 150s, but it was always quick and I didn't hear anything. Maybe tomorrow lol

I want to get a doppler, but I'm scared that with me being chubby I won't hear anything and will freak out.



jaspie said:


> Yes sounds like round ligament pain to me with the sudden movement. I get it too. Lovely bump Greats. And I'm terrified of a mmc too, I think going on these sites mean that we know too much! Really though they are not very common and the odds are in our favour!
> 
> Glad they reacted well sunshine!

My buddha the round ligament pain is getting on my nerves.... I can't stand up normal without getting a sharp pain, have to do everything slowly. :(


----------



## sunshine2014

My appt is today! Today is also the day I made it to last time. I'm hoping all goes well. If so, we're all going out for tea after :)

Greats, I understand you're worry. But try to just take each day at a time and enjoy the fact that you're healthy and all is going right as plan so far. And then stop reading those things lol ;)

Is our group ms easing up? Seems like it!!! My friend didn't have any last time until week 9, but I'm choosing to ignore that And delight in the fact that I've had none lol. Well, my little waves of nausea are nothing compared to last time. So I'll take it. 

Countdown to 1:30pm has begun.


----------



## greats

Aww keep us posted with your scan, sunshine! I'm so excited for you and keeping you in my thoughts for today!

Ended up falling back asleep around 4:30am and just woke up with my headache almost all gone, thank goodness. Babysitting from 9-5:30 today so definitely did not want a headache lingering.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks and I will!!! 

Hope your headache stays away! Can you take them somewhere to get out and help distract you? That may help!


----------



## KylasBaby

Can't wait for an update sunshine! Everything crossed for a healthy bean


----------



## Puppylove52

I'm due August 25th with my first baby. :) we were on trying but protecting.. God decided we were ready anyway! I can't wait to meet him/her. Ever since I found out, I feel like it's a him!


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks and I will!!!
> 
> Hope your headache stays away! Can you take them somewhere to get out and help distract you? That may help!

Normally we go to the library but it's super cold outside today and the girl I watch was born at 27 weeks and gets sick so easily plus has asthma so I can't take her outside :(

Lazy day today. My mom is taking my daughter over night for new years eve so we can sleep in new years day. That's one thing I'm grateful for when the new baby gets here is if I'm feeling overwhelmed with a toddler and baby my mom will take my toddler for a night or two if we need it. I love the bond they have. I wish my MIL was as involved as my mom is.


----------



## CelticNiamh

:nope: spotting again it is barley there I guess, I am watching so noticed :shrug: bit crampy as well but I know that is normal would really of liked none this time so I would not have to worry about it! hope it does not get heavier or turn red


----------



## wonders10

Went to dr this morning for follow up from my uti. No more blood in urine so meds are working. And they scanned me! Their machines are not great and I don't even think I'm 6 1/2 weeks, going by my ovulation day but...I saw a flicker of a heartbeat! So relieved, really feeling good about things now!


----------



## greats

CelticNiamh said:


> :nope: spotting again it is barley there I guess, I am watching so noticed :shrug: bit crampy as well but I know that is normal would really of liked none this time so I would not have to worry about it! hope it does not get heavier or turn red

Are you at home? Can you put your feet up and drink some water? FXd it's nothing at all. I spotted a lot with my daughter and after having 2 miscarriages before I was a damn nervous wreck!


----------



## MrsHudson

DSemcho that's right it was you! They did look good.

Greats don't read that stuff! I was reading up on hypermesis and it could be a sign of a molar pregnancy so I freaked myself out a bit too. I don't know if I have that but I was so sick. I'm sure we're both fine.

Sunshine keep us updated! So excited for you.

Celtic I hope you start feeling a bit better. Seems like there is a lot of spotting among us. Take some time to rest and relax!

I ate all three meals yesterday! I was so happy. But this morning I threw up. I was thinking about my crazy ass boss and how he called me on Christmas and pissed me off so I think I stressed myself out to the point of getting sick. But I got a tea latte and it settled my stomach.


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> :nope: spotting again it is barley there I guess, I am watching so noticed :shrug: bit crampy as well but I know that is normal would really of liked none this time so I would not have to worry about it! hope it does not get heavier or turn red
> 
> Are you at home? Can you put your feet up and drink some water? FXd it's nothing at all. I spotted a lot with my daughter and after having 2 miscarriages before I was a damn nervous wreck!Click to expand...

Yea I am at home and drinking water I had a MC before as well so it just makes it so much more scary :hugs: I might see if I can go to the EPU in the maternity hospital closest to me for reassurance I am so nervous this time :dohh:


----------



## greats

Why did your boss call you on Xmas? What a jerk!

I know I need to relax... I have worry issues! Haha After next week's appointment I think I'm going to book a pregnancy massage to help me relax. I've been so tense the past few days. Dh told me to go get my hair and nails done as well. Haven't done that in ages!


----------



## greats

CelticNiamh said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> :nope: spotting again it is barley there I guess, I am watching so noticed :shrug: bit crampy as well but I know that is normal would really of liked none this time so I would not have to worry about it! hope it does not get heavier or turn red
> 
> Are you at home? Can you put your feet up and drink some water? FXd it's nothing at all. I spotted a lot with my daughter and after having 2 miscarriages before I was a damn nervous wreck!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I am at home and drinking water I had a MC before as well so it just makes it so much more scary :hugs: I might see if I can go to the EPU in the maternity hospital closest to me for reassurance I am so nervous this time :dohh:Click to expand...

Definitely go if you can!


----------



## CelticNiamh

MrsHudson said:


> DSemcho that's right it was you! They did look good.
> 
> Greats don't read that stuff! I was reading up on hypermesis and it could be a sign of a molar pregnancy so I freaked myself out a bit too. I don't know if I have that but I was so sick. I'm sure we're both fine.
> 
> Sunshine keep us updated! So excited for you.
> 
> Celtic I hope you start feeling a bit better. Seems like there is a lot of spotting among us. Take some time to rest and relax!
> 
> I ate all three meals yesterday! I was so happy. But this morning I threw up. I was thinking about my crazy ass boss and how he called me on Christmas and pissed me off so I think I stressed myself out to the point of getting sick. But I got a tea latte and it settled my stomach.

what a jerk to do that to you!! you know I think ignorance would be bliss knowing what can go wrong just makes it even more stressful :dohh::hugs:
so many of us are in the same boat and I hope it will be a distant memory in another few weeks


----------



## MrsHudson

greats said:


> Why did your boss call you on Xmas? What a jerk!
> 
> I know I need to relax... I have worry issues! Haha After next week's appointment I think I'm going to book a pregnancy massage to help me relax. I've been so tense the past few days. Dh told me to go get my hair and nails done as well. Haven't done that in ages!

Since he had Xmas on Xmas Eve, he decided to come into the office and needed to know where a list was. That was at 10:00am and I didn't see it until 6:00pm (cause you know I had better things to do than look at my phone all day). This is why I don't think it's a good idea for me to work here after baby comes. He has no concept of family time. And I'm sorry. but my family and personal life comes first. I rock at my job which is why he's given me a raise since I told him I was pregnant and would most likely leave for good, but if I wanted a 24 hour job I'd own my own business like him.

Sorry that was a rant lol.

A massage sounds great. I should do that too.


----------



## KylasBaby

I feel ginormous!

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsf8d5e50e.jpg


----------



## sunshine2014

No baby. Another missed mc for me. I'm a mess. And my in laws are here.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh Sunshine I'm so so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm so sorry sunshine. You will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## jaspie

Sunshine I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## wonders10

Sunshine, I am so so sorry! There are not even words...:hugs:


----------



## techheather

Sunshine terribly sorry. Prayers for you and family


----------



## jtink28

:hugs:Oh sunshine, so terribly sorry. There are no words. Thinking of you.


----------



## greats

sunshine2014 said:


> No baby. Another missed mc for me. I'm a mess. And my in laws are here.

I'm seriously crying my eyes out for you. I can't even begin... I don't even know where to start. I am so sorry that this is happening to you. You did not deserve this in any way. Please, please keep in touch and when you're ready, I'll be following your future journey on here! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks greats, and everyone. I'm still a mess :( I can't believe this is happeni again. I don't get what is going wrong? You never think you'll have issues carrying a baby, but I also can't believe it was missed again. The odds are so low and it happened twice. I'm waiting to hear if I'll have a d&c again or what will happen. My heart is aching. I was cautious, but still tried to be hopeful. I just feel discouraged now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am so sorry Sunshine can not believe that huge hugs what happens now x are they 100% sure no chance baby hiding


----------



## Sass827

Oh sunshine.... I'm just heart broken for you. My doctors suggested I go for the d&c asap if this one fails for me too. They say then they can test it to see if they can find answers that way. Are your doctors thinking the same thing? Xoxo


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-have you ever been on misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com? If not, it is a site filled with all kinds of examples of doctors misdiagnosing. I don't want to give you false hope and add to the pain but I came across it after my ectopic and wonder to this day if it was misdiagnosed and terminated a pregnancy that maybe was just too early to determine its viability. My thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thank you. I will take a look. The radiologist couldn't tell us anything but I could tell she felt upset for me so she told me more than she should have. Baby measured too small and she couldn't 100% see heartbeat. She said it was too low and looked like more of a vibration. She has to do a vaginal us and I was having major anxiety the whole time so she said it's possible it was just mine. Regardless it's too small I think :( 

She said the radiologist would determine and send the report to my Dr. I should get a call tomorrow. I'm hoping to get the d&c done before Friday and just move on. I'm heartbroken but have had to put on a strong front because company is here. DH also found out he has pneumonia today so he literally almost passed out at scan. It was a horrible day :( I want to cry again.


----------



## Sass827

I bet you do! That's just terrible. Are your in laws at least acting nice?


----------



## greats

What was baby measuring if you don't mind me asking? I am thinking of you, hun!!!


----------



## jtink28

Oh sunshine. I'm so sorry you have to deal with your in-laws on top of all this. Can you just hide out, order Chinese and ice cream and a bottle of wine? Massive hugs.


----------



## QueenQueso

I'm so sorry Sunshine.

Will they do a follow-up u/s before a d&c?


----------



## sunshine2014

Baby was about 11 days behind. We could see vibrations but not a definitive flickering heartbeat. Again, I had no cramping or bleeding. I'm starting to feel something is wrong with me. 

I could see it, I didn't look really small to me. But the vibrations weren't enough to be able to determine 100%. We all saw the vibrations though.


----------



## lian_83

Sunshine, I also don't want to give u any false hopes, but I also read stories in that site.
Any chance you actually ovulated like a week or so later?


----------



## techheather

I would also wait for dr reading not the tech. Maybe she didn't get adiquate images. I wod hope for another us to confirm actual loss. A vibration is something. Not nothing. Try and push for a another check before any drastic measures. Maybe for some reason US unit was off or transducer bad. Not trying to incite more doubt. But hope it's doubke checked. Good luck and prayers


----------



## MrsG09

sunshine2014 said:


> No baby. Another missed mc for me. I'm a mess. And my in laws are here.

Oh, sunshine, hun. I am so very sorry. My heart is just breaking for you. :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

sunshine2014 said:


> Baby was about 11 days behind. We could see vibrations but not a definitive flickering heartbeat. Again, I had no cramping or bleeding. I'm starting to feel something is wrong with me.
> 
> I could see it, I didn't look really small to me. But the vibrations weren't enough to be able to determine 100%. We all saw the vibrations though.

Sunshine I'm so sorry for this :(

I'm hoping that you just O'ed later than you thought and that things will be okay.


----------



## DSemcho

Anyone have any ideas on what kind of pregnancy annoucement photos to take with just mom? My DH isn't really interested in being a part of the photos and I'm not sure what to do with just me without it looking awkward that he isn't in them.


----------



## Sass827

Excuse my language, but did sh*t just get real for everyone else? I'm so horrified at what happened to sunshine yesterday. I didn't sleep last night and I'm even more terrified for my us on Friday.


----------



## Sass827

Dsem- https://www.sohosonnet.com/kids/20-pregnancy-reveal-announcement-ideas/


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> Excuse my language, but did sh*t just get real for everyone else? I'm so horrified at what happened to sunshine yesterday. I didn't sleep last night and I'm even more terrified for my us on Friday.

Yeah it did. I spent half an hour digging around with my doppler to find the little one last night. Didn't stop until I found it. Thankfully I did and it was very reassuring, but there's still so much unknown that can happen. It's definitely scary.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> Excuse my language, but did sh*t just get real for everyone else? I'm so horrified at what happened to sunshine yesterday. I didn't sleep last night and I'm even more terrified for my us on Friday.

This isn't funny but I did lol at your first sentence. Seriously though, yes it got real for sure! I guess its that time. We are going for scans now and that's when you know things for certain. I was able to see a heartbeat flicker yesterday (I'm early in my 6th week) and this morning I'm doubting it all after feeling so good and relieved yesterday.


----------



## jtink28

I agree. I'm terrified for my scan - it's exactly a week from today. I generally have easy pregnancies, but now I'm worried. :(


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> Excuse my language, but did sh*t just get real for everyone else? I'm so horrified at what happened to sunshine yesterday. I didn't sleep last night and I'm even more terrified for my us on Friday.

Yes!!! I have a doctor appointment on the 6th and hoping we hear baby's heart with the doppler. But I'd be lying if I didn't say I am scared sh*tless!! I kept having dreams about it last night.


----------



## KylasBaby

Don't know why I'm nauseous just thinking about my doctors appointment today. It's only for my blood test and I don't have a problem with blood or getting my blood drawn. Not fun.


----------



## DSemcho

Sass827 said:


> Excuse my language, but did sh*t just get real for everyone else? I'm so horrified at what happened to sunshine yesterday. I didn't sleep last night and I'm even more terrified for my us on Friday.

I'll be honest, for once I didn't start freaking out. I am kind of scared of my next u/s (which it might not be until 20 weeks), but I'm trying to stay as positive as possible.


----------



## Sass827

I tried talking to DH about it last night and be just doesn't get it at all. Thank god I have you girls.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> I tried talking to DH about it last night and be just doesn't get it at all. Thank god I have you girls.

Totally, I try not to dwell on the negative but it's only natural for your mind to wander. My boyfriend just says the past is the past, you are fine. End of discussion.


----------



## Sass827

Boys! Ugh. I wish I could just tune things out so easily. I had an mc in October so I'm gun shy.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> Boys! Ugh. I wish I could just tune things out so easily. I had an mc in October so I'm gun shy.

My missed miscarriage was in February :hugs: I can't help but compare symptoms and feelings...even my mom thinks I'm nuts, says I need to relax.


----------



## Sass827

How could you not compare after you've already lived it? Being pregnant is such a weird experience unlike anything else in life. I think it's normal and hopefully we make it to the safety zone with healthy little bubs.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> How could you not compare after you've already lived it? Being pregnant is such a weird experience unlike anything else in life. I think it's normal and hopefully we make it to the safety zone with healthy little bubs.

I will say that I feel different with this one. Last time, I saw the heartbeat around this time, because I had started spotting. Even hearing that all was good, I just didn't feel right. Turns out, I was right. This time, I'm still terrified but feel like it's all good.


----------



## Sass827

Oh wonders. How horrendous. You saw the hb and then went on to a mmc? That's so not fair. I am so so sorry.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> Oh wonders. How horrendous. You saw the hb and then went on to a mmc? That's so not fair. I am so so sorry.

Yeah, I found out at my 8 week appt. Heart had stopped 2-3 days after we saw it beating. Right around that time is when I started getting really anxious and felt nervous. It was all in hindsight but my intuition was right. And looking back, I feel like I had clues that things weren't right but people just told me I was a nervous first time mommy to be. MMC just totally suck. All miscarriages are horrible of course, but to think things are fine and then they aren't? Such a shock to your system.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> Excuse my language, but did sh*t just get real for everyone else? I'm so horrified at what happened to sunshine yesterday. I didn't sleep last night and I'm even more terrified for my us on Friday.

Yes I am so worried as well did not expect that news for Sunshine at all &#128533;doesn't help that I am spotting again its gone brown now my scan not till 2 weeks away don't think I can last that long going to chat to hubby and see about going earlier and I must get my doppler back I should be 9 weeks on saturday I am just willing this week away


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies. Just wanted to update you. 

We called the dr today to see the radiologists report. They said it was inconclusive and I needed to go to the ER for another scan and blood work. I spent the entire day there with DH. I finally got the results and they are still inconclusive. Meaning they can't completely determine it's a mc. If we go by conception date I'm pretty close. It puts me at around 6.5-7weeks instead of 8. For 8 weeks I am behind but because my cycles are short and implantation may have occurred late meaning I would be around 6.5-7. So based on that it's measuring the right size and my HCG is perfect. But still no heartbest. They said it could still be too early for heartbeat if I implanted late. 

So now I wait. My OB said he isn't worried because I haven't had signs of mc but we can't definitely say yes or no. He wants me to come back in a week for another scan and see if anything has changed. I'm nervous because no hesrtbest was found but the size and HCG make me happy.

Anyways. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## jaspie

Keeping everything crossed that your dates were out and you're just slightly early for a heartbeat. I'm so glad that the rest of the signs are so positive! Sending you all the positive vibes in the world!


----------



## wonders10

Sunshine, I'm crossing everything for you! Hope you get good news at your next appointment!


----------



## Sass827

Sunshine- you're at exactly where I was eight days ago. That's the results I got. My rescan is in two days. Fx for us both.


----------



## sunshine2014

Really? No hb? How many weeks. 

My fingers are so crossed.


----------



## Sass827

I was 6 at my dr and 6+1 at the hospital based on my lmp. I'm thinking that maybe I oed a few days later so I'm actually 2 days or more behind those numbers.


----------



## QueenQueso

Sass and Sunshine, my fingers are crossed for both of you.:hugs2:


----------



## Sass827

No hb and no pole.. Just a yolk sac.


----------



## hopingnowsit

hugs!!!! hoping for a nice strong beat!


----------



## bebedreamr

That would be so scary and stressful. I certainly hope that it works out with a healthy baby for both of you!

I have had spotting but I am afraid I have to wait until 12 weeks to find anything out. Which is a loooooonnng time from now.


----------



## KylasBaby

Happy new year everyone! May 2015 be good to us all!


----------



## jaspie

You're in my thoughts Sass and Sunshine.

Bebedreamer I've also got to wait until 12 weeks. It feels ages doesn't it! 

Happy new year everyone!! We're having a baby this year!


----------



## bebedreamr

Happy New Year! I hope 2015 is filled with lots of good news and baby love <3

As for waiting for 12 weeks, it does seem forever away. I have my first prenatal appointment next Friday, so I will mention the spotting and see if he will budge and send me for an early U/S. 
Has everyone had their first prenatal appointment?? I got my bloodwork done like 3 weeks ago so this will show my results. Which I am wondering if they will even be applicable as I will be almost 9 weeks at my appointment and had the bloodwork done before I was 6 weeks... 

A pregnant woman's brain never stops I tell ya!


----------



## KylasBaby

bebe - my first prenatal appointment was after my first ultrasound (same day, appointments right after one another). That's how this OB does things which is a reason I switched. My old OB didn't do an ultrasound till 10-12 weeks with the first appointment around that time too. This one does it all at 8 weeks. Next prenatal appointment is after my next ultrasound at 12 weeks.


----------



## Kipod

Hi! I only manage to get here once in a while and things are moving so fast!
Sunshine and sass don't lose hope! I had a scan a week and a half ago, and the u/s tech said I'm 5w5d when I was suppose to be 7w7d... I was sure I o'ed late but by that count it was the day before af was due. We did have a hb but still I freaked out all week long. Today I had another scan, baby is 7w2d which means I DID o super late but all is good, baby is growing right on schedule and my new doc (first one I went to was a little unpleasant) said my dates are all off bc the chemical I had last month...
So stay strong! It might be just a late o + if they're dating you 6w5d not seeing a hb is possible
I read stories of women only hearing hb at 8 weeks and having healthy happy babies! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## greats

Happy New Year's to my favorite ladies!!! Mine didn't start off nice... was supposed to be a quiet night and then my dh decided to invite his siblings over. Drinking ensued on their part of course. My dh normally doesn't drink much so he got wasted. Then at 3am he threw up all over our bed. Yeah, I was not a happy camper. Made him sleep on the couch with a bucket next to him. When he wakes up I'm telling him he's not allowed to drink anymore this year.

My mom watched our toddler last night thank goodness. 

Feeling very yucky and nauseous and big! I'm very bloated the past couple days. And very very very constipated. I can't seem to make things go...


----------



## Pink1981

Can I join please? Due 13th August xx


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Happy New Year's to my favorite ladies!!! Mine didn't start off nice... was supposed to be a quiet night and then my dh decided to invite his siblings over. Drinking ensued on their part of course. My dh normally doesn't drink much so he got wasted. Then at 3am he threw up all over our bed. Yeah, I was not a happy camper. Made him sleep on the couch with a bucket next to him. When he wakes up I'm telling him he's not allowed to drink anymore this year.
> 
> My mom watched our toddler last night thank goodness.
> 
> Feeling very yucky and nauseous and big! I'm very bloated the past couple days. And very very very constipated. I can't seem to make things go...

That sucks about your DH! Definitely deserves a stern talking to. Good thing your LO was elsewhere. 

I'm feeling the same way. Feel like a cow and I'm nauseous and can't go....which I think then makes the belly bigger. So uncomfortable. Trying prunes and benefiber which worked the first day a little, but nothing yesterday. Pregnancy is so glamorous. 



Pink1981 said:


> Can I join please? Due 13th August xx

Congrats! Will add you


----------



## Sass827

Happy new year!
I would kick his but today greats. 
I got constipated last time and ate oatmeal, three prunes, a small cup of coffee and colace tab almost every day. Really worked well. 
So I'm freaking out. My ms has seriously disappeared today and so have my sore bbs. Scan is tomorrow at 3 but somehow still feels a million years away. And this dumb respiratory thing is kicking it into high gear for dd and me. Boo!


----------



## wonders10

Greats...I'd be so annoyed too! My boyfriend never drinks and on our last day of school decided 4 Long Island iced teas would be a good idea. Puked all over the passenger side of my car that night. Man, I was mad!

Sass...I feel the exact same today. My boobs are not sore at all! And the small nausea that started a couple days ago also seems to have stopped. I felt a couple teeny tiny bits of nausea after breakfast but maybe that's how my MS will be, just little bits of nausea, nothing severe. My mom wasn't sick when pregnant with me (she was with my brother), just had a little bit of nausea and sucking on hard candy helped. So maybe, it's genetic? Trying really hard not to freak and hoping it comes back soon!

Some other lovely symptoms, sneezing and stuffy, runny nose, haven't pooped in 2 days, and burp a lot. And last night at dinner, I was soooo hungry, ate a ton, then wanted to eat more a couple hours later (restrained myself to a couple crackers), then ate a huge bowl of ice cream. I'm going to be even fatter than I already am!


----------



## jtink28

Sass don't freak out! My ms/nausea has basically gone away too. The babies must want us to have a happy New Year's Day :)


----------



## Sass827

I never had ms w dd. So weird but it always makes me think of when ditzy Jessica Simpson did the gender reveal on letterman "I never knew having a penis inside of me could make me feel so sick" lol
I'm already feeling really fat too like my middle proofed out like a parachute. And I am pooping which is more disconcerting. I'm not eating that much more either. But my activity level has gone down to a crawl. 
So how nuts am I- I'm hungry but trying not to eat just to see if it makes me nauceous.


----------



## Puppylove52

My bloat seriously makes me look more pregnant than I am! It is unreal. I haven't had any ms either. (knock on wood) but my boobs have been so sore since before bfp. That was how I knew I was pregnant!


----------



## jtink28

I'm a little terrified! With my son, I was bloated, no sickness, I had huge tender boobs and I was exhausted. With this one, there's no bloat at all, no tender boobs, just dizziness and maybe some nausea here and there. I hope all is well. I'm having some serious anxiety about my scan :(


----------



## Sass827

You're the sweetest jt


----------



## bebedreamr

jtink28 said:


> Sass don't freak out! My ms/nausea has basically gone away too. The babies must want us to have a happy New Year's Day :)


Must be a week 7 thing? Mine has calmed today and my boobs don't feel sore either. And I just woke up (it's 5 pm here) after sleeping from Midnights. So you think I would be starving but nope!

I looked through my posts from my first pregnancy though and saw that I didn't start feeling nauseous until week 9. So I don't think we are out of the woods yet my friends! (But here is hoping!)


----------



## Puppylove52

I still have no ms.. I'm a little nauseated but nothing bad. I am super dizzy everyday though. I'll be 7 weeks Tuesday.. Maybe ms will start showing its ugly head soon!


----------



## greats

You ladies can take my ms if you want! Lol my dh was very hungover today. I asked him if he had a newfound appreciation for ms and he looked at me and said hun I'm so sorry you have to go through this every day. Hahaha


----------



## DSemcho

bebedreamr said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Sass don't freak out! My ms/nausea has basically gone away too. The babies must want us to have a happy New Year's Day :)
> 
> 
> Must be a week 7 thing? Mine has calmed today and my boobs don't feel sore either. And I just woke up (it's 5 pm here) after sleeping from Midnights. So you think I would be starving but nope!
> 
> I looked through my posts from my first pregnancy though and saw that I didn't start feeling nauseous until week 9. So I don't think we are out of the woods yet my friends! (But here is hoping!)Click to expand...

My MS kicked in bad at like 6 weeks. It didn't go away for the most part until last week (end of 7 beginning of 8). I still get it if I don't eat within a few hours, and when I first wake up. But other wise it's not that bad for me right now.



greats said:


> You ladies can take my ms if you want! Lol my dh was very hungover today. I asked him if he had a newfound appreciation for ms and he looked at me and said hun I'm so sorry you have to go through this every day. Hahaha

Hah, my husband would just say it was my own fault I was nauseous. He seems to think we can control our bodily functions and our hormones like anger because "It's our anger/rage/sadness"


----------



## lian_83

I have it bad as well, and not just in the morning but round the clock. It's actually getting worse :( i also can't wait for the start of the 2nd trim. I'm a mess, didn't get a chance to celebrate for both Xmas and NYE.


----------



## DSemcho

Anyone feel a throbbing kind of light pain in their cervix??


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm so anxious for my next scan still bleeding :( a little while ago I thought it stopped but only for 30 mins :blush:


----------



## KylasBaby

So I've been getting a lot of friend requests, as I'm sure the other admins of the FB group have as well. It would be helpful it you send us a message along with the request so we know you are from this group. Also, please join THIS group first then request us. That is, post here and introduce yourself and your EDD so we know who you are.


----------



## Sass827

Can you call your dr or mw wanting? 
I've been having random pains once in a while too. 
Took dd to the dr this am. She has bronchialitius and an ear infection. I think I have it too. Do you guys think I should call my OB or my gp? I'm afraid to take anything but Tylenol.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sass827 said:


> Can you call your dr or mw wanting?
> I've been having random pains once in a while too.
> Took dd to the dr this am. She has bronchialitius and an ear infection. I think I have it too. Do you guys think I should call my OB or my gp? I'm afraid to take anything but Tylenol.

I would call if your worried Hun. No they sed since they have specified it's not ectopic they let nature take its course. Next scan mid January I don't think the brown blood is ever going to go away this agonising wait feels worse than my miscarriage in 2010 at least that happened quick


----------



## greats

Is your progesterone low maybe? I've heard that may cause brown spotting. 

Feeling so yucky! I say it every day but every day it feels like I'm getting worse. Bleh!

I was a block from my apartment to stop at the bank and this guy came running up to my car saying I had a flat tire. Had no idea, didn't even feel it. I'm so upset. He had me back into his driveway and filled my tire for me so I could get my errands done. Another expense I can't afford till the hubby gets paid next week. Grrrr.

Trying this potty training thing again. My daughter is not having any of it. I can't get her to sit on the potty for more than a few seconds.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> You're the sweetest jt

how did you get on at your scan today :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

Did you have a scan, sass? Mine is on the 7th. Soon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

well it is not looking good for me at all :nope: I went to the emergency room new years day because of bleeding and cramping and they did a scan and we could make out a sac and yolk and just about make out a baby, The doctor said it may just be an early pregnancy but I am very certain I should be at least 8 weeks now she had me come back this morning for a internal scan were we did see a baby measuring 6 weeks at 2.9mm but no heart beat, although she did say at that measurement they would not expect to see a heart beat as baby is to small, bleeding had tapered off yesterday to brown and only when I wiped but this evening, I have pains in the tops of my legs and mild cramping and red blood with clots not heavy at the minute! So I guess it will progress :shrug: other wise I was to come back next week to see if baby grew my heart is telling me I am MC :cry: 

wishing everyone else who is spotting and worrying or in limbo land to see if baby does was it is meant to do! the very best of luck and good news 

I will keep you posted and keeping an eye as I want to see how you all get on :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

I'm so sorry I haven't been on here for ages!!!!

Merry christmas and happy new year ladies.

I hope your all ok and symptoms have calmed a little 

I have been so so so poorly with double ear infection, chest infection and sinusitis, so have been laid up most the holidays (thank god my hubby has been off) 

I will read back when I have time but I need to get studying again because I'm so behind :( 

Congratulations to all our new pregnant mummy's  xx


----------



## Sass827

My brown spotting for two days just turned out to be Ezra blood left over from implantation. So it's not always the worst. 
My scan was awesome! The baby is behind by three days but you could see the hb so they think all is good. Also my dr said I could get a test like Kyla too done at 10 weeks. Also, they won't love my Edd so I can get the test in 2.5 weeks! 
There is hope ladies! Celtic- we were 3.0 at the scan 10 days ago w no hb.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> My brown spotting for two days just turned out to be Ezra blood left over from implantation. So it's not always the worst.
> My scan was awesome! The baby is behind by three days but you could see the hb so they think all is good. Also my dr said I could get a test like Kyla too done at 10 weeks. Also, they won't love my Edd so I can get the test in 2.5 weeks!
> There is hope ladies! Celtic- we were 3.0 at the scan 10 days ago w no hb.

delighted for you :happydance: that is good to know :hugs:


----------



## techheather

Good sass. And Celtic. Hope it turns out good news


----------



## raggamuffin82

Mind if I join in? My EDD is August 14th, and this is baby#3. 

Having a really rough time this time, and could use some commiseration. My m/s this time is worse than both my previous pregnancies, and I've barely been able to get out of bed for the last 2 weeks. I'm feeling super guilty about not being able to take care of my kids :(.


----------



## Kdear95

Just updating everyone, after a couple of scary episodes of brown and pink spotting and the baby being really hard to see at my 6 week appointment, I saw a big healthy baby measuring almost on time with a strong heartbeat on Tuesday. 
It was a huge relief. <3

Congrats to the new expecting mommies! :)

I'm sorry for those of y'all that haven't gotten good news. :( I know how much it sucks. I hope things start looking up.
Sending lots of prayers and positivity y'all's way.


----------



## EmyDra

Just checking in! Keep using the fb group but I am still here and nearly 8 weeks yay!


----------



## KylasBaby

raggamuffin82 said:


> Mind if I join in? My EDD is August 14th, and this is baby#3.
> 
> Having a really rough time this time, and could use some commiseration. My m/s this time is worse than both my previous pregnancies, and I've barely been able to get out of bed for the last 2 weeks. I'm feeling super guilty about not being able to take care of my kids :(.

Congrats! Will add you


----------



## greats

Woke up sick this morning, not a happy camper! Sore throat, clogged nose, extreme fatigue. Anyone else sick?

And welcome to the new ladies, and welcome back to the ladies who haven't been on in a while. Hope you're all well!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome ragamuffin!
Congrats K!
Greats- I'm so damn sick I can't remember being this sick since I was a kid. I don't even have a voice. I can't breathe. And coughing up my mucus makes me almost puke. Dd is sick w and ear infection and DH has a stomach bug. We're suffering over here.


----------



## KylasBaby

Posted this to the FB group too so sorry for double posting. Just so excited! 

Just have to share this with you ladies because I'm super excited. Not baby related, but OH and I went and looked at this gorgeous 3 floor condo today and even though someone saw it before us we got it! Just to rent, but still. It's so big! It's a corner condo in a row of like 6 so only neighbors on one side and a garage and two bathrooms and big living room. We can have my dog and OHs cats and our chinchillas! The baby will have a nice big nursery that we can paint and it's so nice! So excited!!!


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> Welcome ragamuffin!
> Congrats K!
> Greats- I'm so damn sick I can't remember being this sick since I was a kid. I don't even have a voice. I can't breathe. And coughing up my mucus makes me almost puke. Dd is sick w and ear infection and DH has a stomach bug. We're suffering over here.

Ugh I can't even imagine! Hang in there! I think I just have a nasty sinus infection.



KylasBaby said:


> Posted this to the FB group too so sorry for double posting. Just so excited!
> 
> Just have to share this with you ladies because I'm super excited. Not baby related, but OH and I went and looked at this gorgeous 3 floor condo today and even though someone saw it before us we got it! Just to rent, but still. It's so big! It's a corner condo in a row of like 6 so only neighbors on one side and a garage and two bathrooms and big living room. We can have my dog and OHs cats and our chinchillas! The baby will have a nice big nursery that we can paint and it's so nice! So excited!!!

That's amazing! We have a 2 bedroom we are renting and I'm actually hoping for a girl now bc then the girls can just share a room. If we have a boy then we'll have to move next year into a 3 bedroom. Hoping dh gets the promotion he's been working towards bc then we can afford to rent a house!


----------



## raggamuffin82

Sass827 said:


> Welcome ragamuffin!
> Congrats K!
> Greats- I'm so damn sick I can't remember being this sick since I was a kid. I don't even have a voice. I can't breathe. And coughing up my mucus makes me almost puke. Dd is sick w and ear infection and DH has a stomach bug. We're suffering over here.

I'm just getting over bronchitis and I've been constantly puking when I get into a coughing fit. Awful!


----------



## MrsG09

Welcome ragamuffin!

Kdear, wonderful to hear you've had reassuring news on Tuesday! 

Greats and sass, hope you're both feeling better soon! And your family, too, sass! The ms is bad enough, being sick on top of it just sounds downright miserable! Well wishes to both of you! :hugs:

Kylas, that is so crazy exciting! Sounds like great luck! A corner unit, I bet will be fantastic! Congrats! Hope the move goes well!

DH and I told only our parents today. They're all pretty excited, especially our moms (imagine both our dads, too, but they're not the "say much" type lol). DH's mom said it's about time (we've been together nearly 11 years, married over 5). :rofl: My mom pretty much shrieked. :haha: We live half the country away so it was over the phone, but was really just dying to tell them. On New Years DH actually sent a text to both our moms saying Happy New Years with a pic of the back of a baby with a New Years 2015 sash draped across its back. Took awhile, but eventually my mom asked him if it was a hint. He claimed not for another day, but then we told them today. My mom asked if I've had ms, when I responded more like all day sickness she said I must take after her and could kind of hear my dad expressing similar in the background. :dohh: So now here's hoping baby stays healthy and growing!


----------



## LavenderLove

raggamuffin82 said:


> Having a really rough time this time, and could use some commiseration. My m/s this time is worse than both my previous pregnancies, and I've barely been able to get out of bed for the last 2 weeks. I'm feeling super guilty about not being able to take care of my kids :(.

I've been cooped up in bed for about a week now with the MS. That's actually a fear DH and I have now if we decide to have more in the future seeing how sick I am currently. It's just hit me way harder than I thought it would and I don't see how I could take care of a little one in this kind of state. I've already started to drop weight despite trying to eat what I can, ugh. Every bite of food and sip of water is a struggle to keep down!


----------



## DSemcho

Cereal is seriously my best friend right now lol.

9+1 today!! ^_^ I can't believe it! Appointment on Friday, they may try to use a fetal Doppler, but it won't work yet. I have a tipped uterus and I'm chubby lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi all im due August 22nd with baby number 3 i hve feb 12 baby and a march 14 baby we were totally done at 2 and i havent no how to feel hence taking so long to join in :) x


----------



## EmyDra

LavenderLove said:


> raggamuffin82 said:
> 
> 
> Having a really rough time this time, and could use some commiseration. My m/s this time is worse than both my previous pregnancies, and I've barely been able to get out of bed for the last 2 weeks. I'm feeling super guilty about not being able to take care of my kids :(.
> 
> I've been cooped up in bed for about a week now with the MS. That's actually a fear DH and I have now if we decide to have more in the future seeing how sick I am currently. It's just hit me way harder than I thought it would and I don't see how I could take care of a little one in this kind of state. I've already started to drop weight despite trying to eat what I can, ugh. Every bite of food and sip of water is a struggle to keep down!Click to expand...

Thing is you don't know how future pregnancies will be, although I don't think I've had really severe sickness but first pregnancy I was sick easily 3-5 times a day and struggled to keep anything down in the first tri. It didn't leave completely till I was 20 weeks and I dreaded it for second pregnancy.
Second time I just kept eating because I expected the sickness to hit and take the weight off me, well I got a bit sick and couldn't change nappies or deal with gross stuff, had a few big explosive vomits but mainly just nausea which was gone entirely by around the 14 week mark.

This time I have been sick once (and it was like a mouthful) and had some nausea but it's entirely gone now. Whole different world to my first pregnancy!


----------



## KylasBaby

donnarobinson said:


> Hi all im due August 22nd with baby number 3 i hve feb 12 baby and a march 14 baby we were totally done at 2 and i havent no how to feel hence taking so long to join in :) x

Congrats will add you!


----------



## greats

Aww I'm so glad the announcement went well!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on the apartment Kyla. Sounds fantastic. We moved into a very small house well before dd was ever a thought, so after she was born, we were slammed. We actually moved over this past summer into a bigger house yo have space for LO 2 (and hopefully 3, maybe 4 eventually).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hi Ladies! With all the travelling we did over the holidays, today is the first day I've been able to log on.

I'll try and catch up over the next few days :coffee: 

Things here are good. Told all of our imediate family and a few close friends over the holidays, everyone was very happy for us! 

Still feeling naseaus and super tired and moody. Hoping I will feel more myself in the coming weeks.

Happy New Year to everyone, looking forward to catching up with you all!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats dear and mrsg! 
How you holding up Celtic?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sass827 said:


> Congrats dear and mrsg!
> How you holding up Celtic?

mentally ok but I am fairly sure I am MC sadly pain and heavy bleeding now 


Kyla could you remove me from the front or change it :hugs: thank you


----------



## KylasBaby

CelticNiamh said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dear and mrsg!
> How you holding up Celtic?
> 
> mentally ok but I am fairly sure I am MC sadly pain and heavy bleeding now
> 
> 
> Kyla could you remove me from the front or change it :hugs: thank youClick to expand...

Yes of course. I was hoping things would turn around for you. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic my heart is breaking for you, I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Celtic my heart is breaking for you, I am so very sorry :hugs:

:hugs: I know it is so crappy, I will be back we will try again and hopefully it happens quickly :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

I was hoping for a turn around too. I'm so sorry. We just had a loss in October so I know how crappy it feels. They do say you're quite fertile right after, so I'm sure if you're ready, things will work well for you. 
Lavendar- I know I'm so sick now, but I was never ever sick w dd. I did eat constantly though as a pp had said. Each pregnancy is just different I guess.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Niamh. 

Congrats to the new ladies :) and the announcements. 

I have a feeling I will be next but get my beta results tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## jaspie

So sorry Niamh xx


----------



## greats

CelticNiamh said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dear and mrsg!
> How you holding up Celtic?
> 
> mentally ok but I am fairly sure I am MC sadly pain and heavy bleeding now
> 
> 
> Kyla could you remove me from the front or change it :hugs: thank youClick to expand...




CelticNiamh said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Celtic my heart is breaking for you, I am so very sorry :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: I know it is so crappy, I will be back we will try again and hopefully it happens quickly :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh hun, massive hugs to you. I'm really upset to see you go :(
We're all here for you if and when you need it! You'll have a rainbow baby soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

CelticNiamh said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Celtic my heart is breaking for you, I am so very sorry :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: I know it is so crappy, I will be back we will try again and hopefully it happens quickly :hugs:Click to expand...

I really hope it happens quickly for you too :hugs:


----------



## greats

Having lots of cramping and lower back ache this evening coupled with the worst nausea I've had so far this pregnancy. Been resting all day after I did my errands. Not sure what's going on but it's making me on edge. Doctor's appt on Tuesday to listen to the hb. Hoping this cramping and back ache go away asap!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wantingagirl said:


> So sorry Niamh.
> 
> Congrats to the new ladies :) and the announcements.
> 
> I have a feeling I will be next but get my beta results tomorrow
> 
> Xxx

I hope that your results are good Wanting!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, I'm also experiencing more cramping this time and a weird almost pulling sensation; it's like I can feel my uterus stretching :shrug: Definitely didn't experience that in my first pregnancy...


----------



## LavenderLove

Massive hugs CelticNiamh. I'm so sorry this happened to you. :(

I've been trying to eat constantly but it's much, much easier said than done. Even pictures of food get me sick.

I've been extremely sick in the past and the nausea is bringing up some traumatizing times. I know that this time around my nausea is from something good, but that mental link with the past is horrifically strong. It's not helping that I've been unable to leave the house and am extremely isolated right now.

DH and I are discussing telling everyone we know early because since I've been bed-bound we've had to skip out on seeing our friends multiple times. At this point I would rather explain a MC than keep on going on with being alone.

Agh sorry for the dump ladies. Being cooped up isn't doing nice things to my head.


----------



## greats

Don't worry, Lavender, I've pretty much been cooped up as well. 

Yeah I have af cramping though not painful just really worried that it's even there, lower back ache, and this weird tugging sensation near my belly button. My belly has grown so much since last week that my favorite shirt barely covers my belly! Feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry it's so tough Lavendar. I will say I'm liking the sea bands. But im home bound too due to this dumb chest virus. Being stuck at home all day and night is the pits! 
Also trying bland foods first might help. Plain rice, toast, etc. give you a base to settle your stomach.
Greats & mrs Eddie- I'm having stretchings way earlier than before as well as the back pain. Maybe it's just a second baby thing? I'll also occasionally feel a small blip or tingle that reminds me of the last time around. It's so bizarre. I know it's too early so I'm just left confused. I've also stood up too fast twice today and paid the price. Ugh. I even think my face is looking puffy.


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I'm sorry it's so tough Lavendar. I will say I'm liking the sea bands. But im home bound too due to this dumb chest virus. Being stuck at home all day and night is the pits!
> Also trying bland foods first might help. Plain rice, toast, etc. give you a base to settle your stomach.
> Greats & mrs Eddie- I'm having stretchings way earlier than before as well as the back pain. Maybe it's just a second baby thing? I'll also occasionally feel a small blip or tingle that reminds me of the last time around. It's so bizarre. I know it's too early so I'm just left confused. I've also stood up too fast twice today and paid the price. Ugh. I even think my face is looking puffy.

Yeah it has to be a 2nd pregnancy thing. I'm going crazy over here! Everything's happening so fast this time around including my growing belly! I literally look like I did when I was 15 weeks with my dd. At this rate I'm not going to make it to mid February when I planned a massive maternity clothes shopping day!


----------



## MrsG09

Celtic, dear, I am so very sorry. I hope your rainbow baby comes really soon. :hugs:

Lavender, hope it gets easier for you. I've been in pretty rough shape myself. Attempted to go grocery shopping with DH today, being I can never figure out what I'm in the mood for...nope. Walked back out to the car within just a few minutes. Even taking the b-6/unisom that my midwife recommend, I still find most days are a struggle. :nope:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, mind if I join the group? I am Farrah, age 34, and this is my first pregnancy and our (mine and my husband's) first child. 

I am due August 2 and look forward to getting to know all of the other August moms. :flower:


----------



## techheather

So sorry Celtic.


----------



## greats

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join the group? I am Farrah, age 34, and this is my first pregnancy and our (mine and my husband's) first child.
> 
> I am due August 2 and look forward to getting to know all of the other August moms. :flower:

Hi, and welcome to our pregnancy group!! How exciting!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks hun me too! When I wiped this morning tho a little pink mixed in with brown for the third time xxxx


----------



## LavenderLove

Ah I don't know what I'd do without you ladies who understand! :hugs: I haven't left the house since about a week before Christmas and I've missed out on Christmas parties, Christmas itself, New Years, etc. It's been so rough not being able to tell friends why! :(

I can't wait until my insurance glitch is fixed and I can try out the medicine my doc prescribed me. If it wasn't so expensive I would have paid for it out of pocket!


----------



## DSemcho

CelticNiamh said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dear and mrsg!
> How you holding up Celtic?
> 
> mentally ok but I am fairly sure I am MC sadly pain and heavy bleeding now
> 
> 
> Kyla could you remove me from the front or change it :hugs: thank youClick to expand...

Aw Celtic. I'm sorry :( Fx'd for your BFP soon!



greats said:


> Having lots of cramping and lower back ache this evening coupled with the worst nausea I've had so far this pregnancy. Been resting all day after I did my errands. Not sure what's going on but it's making me on edge. Doctor's appt on Tuesday to listen to the hb. Hoping this cramping and back ache go away asap!

Weird question - do you have a tipped uterus? From what I've read a tipped uterus can cause you to experience more back pain. I have one, and I know my back pain has been come and go.



LavenderLove said:


> Massive hugs CelticNiamh. I'm so sorry this happened to you. :(
> 
> I've been trying to eat constantly but it's much, much easier said than done. Even pictures of food get me sick.
> 
> I've been extremely sick in the past and the nausea is bringing up some traumatizing times. I know that this time around my nausea is from something good, but that mental link with the past is horrifically strong. It's not helping that I've been unable to leave the house and am extremely isolated right now.
> 
> DH and I are discussing telling everyone we know early because since I've been bed-bound we've had to skip out on seeing our friends multiple times. At this point I would rather explain a MC than keep on going on with being alone.
> 
> Agh sorry for the dump ladies. Being cooped up isn't doing nice things to my head.




LavenderLove said:


> Ah I don't know what I'd do without you ladies who understand! :hugs: I haven't left the house since about a week before Christmas and I've missed out on Christmas parties, Christmas itself, New Years, etc. It's been so rough not being able to tell friends why! :(
> 
> I can't wait until my insurance glitch is fixed and I can try out the medicine my doc prescribed me. If it wasn't so expensive I would have paid for it out of pocket!

Good luck!!! I know I told my co-workers as soon as we found out because of my problem with mc's.




Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join the group? I am Farrah, age 34, and this is my first pregnancy and our (mine and my husband's) first child.
> 
> I am due August 2 and look forward to getting to know all of the other August moms. :flower:

Welcome!! :D


AFM - nothing new... Except I can't cough, stretch, sneeze or stand fast without my uterus feeling like it has a pulled muscle lol. Also last night I had a horrible dream I had a MC, and there were big red clots and everything


----------



## CelticNiamh

greats said:


> Having lots of cramping and lower back ache this evening coupled with the worst nausea I've had so far this pregnancy. Been resting all day after I did my errands. Not sure what's going on but it's making me on edge. Doctor's appt on Tuesday to listen to the hb. Hoping this cramping and back ache go away asap!

greats drink loads of water and feet up x cramping is normal good luck Tuesday :flower:

Thanks so much for your support:hugs: I am wishing all of you lovely ladies a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

I will leave now and stop by when I have my rainbow on board and I hope it happens soon :flower:

Take care and good luck :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies, I haven't been round much lately, been quite preoccupied with MS (lovely, isn't it?)

I am having the worst aversions ever. Never had any with my DS, I was up for eating pretty much anything. I cannot even think of certain foods without heaving and my sense of smell has sky rocketed. If anything is cooking and it's pungent it makes me wretch! I have no idea what my poor OH will be having for dinners because I cannot stomach the thought of any for some reason. Just eaten some apple and grapes and loved them so looks like I am all about the fruit this time around. Quite fancy some veggies too! But definitely no meat, cheese or anything like that bleurgh!


----------



## mumanddad

CelticNiamh said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Having lots of cramping and lower back ache this evening coupled with the worst nausea I've had so far this pregnancy. Been resting all day after I did my errands. Not sure what's going on but it's making me on edge. Doctor's appt on Tuesday to listen to the hb. Hoping this cramping and back ache go away asap!
> 
> greats drink loads of water and feet up x cramping is normal good luck Tuesday :flower:
> 
> Thanks so much for your support:hugs: I am wishing all of you lovely ladies a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> I will leave now and stop by when I have my rainbow on board and I hope it happens soon :flower:
> 
> Take care and good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Praying you get your rainbow baby very soon xxxx


----------



## bebedreamr

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks hun me too! When I wiped this morning tho a little pink mixed in with brown for the third time xxxx

Hi wanting! I know how scary seeing that can be. I had that one morning, it was very light and went away within a few hours. Still I have felt unsettled since. Hopefully it tapers off for you and its nothing!

Celtic- I am so sorry for your loss. Sending my positive thoughts to you. 

Sounds like everyone is feeling pretty yuck :( I woke up yesterday as tired as if I hadn't slept at all! I had 2 naps, didn't leave the couch all day, and fell asleep early too! This pregnancy fatigue is crazy. I worry about keeping up at work this week. I work 2 part time jobs, one has steady hours and the other is a call in. I haven't taken any call in shifts this month because I know I just won't have the energy! I feel like a lazy blob though. My stomach isn't nauseous but feels terribly unsettled. I'll be happy to make it to second tri!
This is my second baby as well, due August 16, and I have been feeling bigger than I did last time. Trying to wear baggy clothes!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you bebe. I may be saying my goodbyes too soon but I luv this group so much I will silently read up if that's ok. Anyone wants to add me as a friend on fb feel free :) 

This morning for anyone not on fb group I then at 8am had a gush of red blood followed by 2 very small clots. I've then had one more small one and some pink/light red blood with ewcm and a lot lighter now. Second time wiped was red. I have an ultrasound now on Thursday my beta levels came back from Saturday they have risen over 4000 but not doubled :shrug:

Xxxx


----------



## bebedreamr

wantingagirl said:


> Thank you bebe. I may be saying my goodbyes too soon but I luv this group so much I will silently read up if that's ok. Anyone wants to add me as a friend on fb feel free :)
> 
> This morning for anyone not on fb group I then at 8am had a gush of red blood followed by 2 very small clots. I've then had one more small one and some pink/light red blood with ewcm and a lot lighter now. Second time wiped was red. I have an ultrasound now on Thursday my beta levels came back from Saturday they have risen over 4000 but not doubled :shrug:
> 
> Xxxx

Oh no :( I am so sorry to hear this wanting! Breaks my heart for you :(


----------



## greats

wantingagirl said:


> Thank you bebe. I may be saying my goodbyes too soon but I luv this group so much I will silently read up if that's ok. Anyone wants to add me as a friend on fb feel free :)
> 
> This morning for anyone not on fb group I then at 8am had a gush of red blood followed by 2 very small clots. I've then had one more small one and some pink/light red blood with ewcm and a lot lighter now. Second time wiped was red. I have an ultrasound now on Thursday my beta levels came back from Saturday they have risen over 4000 but not doubled :shrug:
> 
> Xxxx

Oh no! Can you ring up your doctor's office or hospital? I'm sure they'll do an emergency scan today!!! Whatever happens I know you'll have a rainbow baby soon, hun!!! Xoxo


----------



## jtink28

Wantingagirl, I hope the ultrasound goes well on Thursday. I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## wantingagirl

bebedreamr said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you bebe. I may be saying my goodbyes too soon but I luv this group so much I will silently read up if that's ok. Anyone wants to add me as a friend on fb feel free :)
> 
> This morning for anyone not on fb group I then at 8am had a gush of red blood followed by 2 very small clots. I've then had one more small one and some pink/light red blood with ewcm and a lot lighter now. Second time wiped was red. I have an ultrasound now on Thursday my beta levels came back from Saturday they have risen over 4000 but not doubled :shrug:
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> Oh no :( I am so sorry to hear this wanting! Breaks my heart for you :(Click to expand...

Thanks Hun I will have to just see Thursday what the outcome is xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Praying that all is OK on Thursday Wanting :hugs:

Welcome FitMama!

Greats and Sass, glad I'm not the only one having these weird feelings, definitely must be a second baby thing. I've also broken out this morning on my face, another lovely side effect. :wacko:

Lavender, sorry you've been feeling so isolated. Soon you'll be able to tell people and seeing how happy they are for you will make all this waiting worthwhile :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

CelticNiamh said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Having lots of cramping and lower back ache this evening coupled with the worst nausea I've had so far this pregnancy. Been resting all day after I did my errands. Not sure what's going on but it's making me on edge. Doctor's appt on Tuesday to listen to the hb. Hoping this cramping and back ache go away asap!
> 
> greats drink loads of water and feet up x cramping is normal good luck Tuesday :flower:
> 
> Thanks so much for your support:hugs: I am wishing all of you lovely ladies a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> I will leave now and stop by when I have my rainbow on board and I hope it happens soon :flower:
> 
> Take care and good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Hope to see you back here very soon! :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

I've been having strange aches and pains I didn't have the first time, too. I had a c section, (and I'll have another this time) so I wondered if it was due to that, but it must just be a 2nd baby thing!

On a side note, my first scan is on Wednesday! Eeek!


----------



## KylasBaby

Things seem to be happening pretty fast now. Probably because I had the past almost two weeks off.....being back at work blows lol. Two more months and I'm done here!

I'm ten weeks tomorrow!
Next week we get the panorama blood test results back!
2.5 weeks until the 12 week ultrasound and prenatal appointment!
Feb 1st moving into the new condo! Probably spending the month unpacking and getting stuff and whatnot. 
Feb 5th 14 week ultrasound and prenatal appointment! Not sure why I have that, but I'm not arguing. 
Beginning of March done with this job and joining my mother in her daycare!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I found that after first tri my pregnancy flew by last time. With appointments, scans, etc it seemed to go by quite quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I found that after first tri my pregnancy flew by last time. With appointments, scans, etc it seemed to go by quite quickly. :thumbup:

It started off slow, but now it's flying. I think it started really flying after my ultrasound. Probably because I wasn't as nervous anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yep, there is a lot less worry in the later trimesters and you get to find out the sex of the baby (if you choose) which helped me bond a bit more with the baby. Then you start worrying about labour :haha: (which really isn't anything to worry about)


----------



## OneMore Time

My heart aches for all of you that have suffered a loss. I will be praying for you and hope to see you back on these boards just as soon as you are ready. 

I am finding it hard to believe how fast the last couple weeks have gone. I think it is because the kids were off from school and the holiday hustle and bustle. I am finally feeling better, have started exercising again and am getting caught up on homework that seemed impossible over the last several weeks. All good stuff...I'm feeling content. 

One thing I need to get off my chest because it's scary - even though I am sure everything will be fine. My OB called this morning to tell me that the test they ran to see if I am a cystic fibrosis carrier came back positive. My DH now needs to be tested. If he is negative there is nothing to worry about. If he is positive, the peanut has a 1 in 4 chance of having cystic fibrosis. He is getting his blood drawn after work today. I have three perfect kids but this newbie is our first together. I am not typically a worrier...I spend zero time on "what-if's" because they are truly a waste of time, strength and sanity. I am a "whatever will will be" kind of girl. That being said, it is hard to not worry when talking about the health of the peanut. Thanks for the vent.


----------



## Luckyeleven

LavenderLove said:


> raggamuffin82 said:
> 
> 
> Having a really rough time this time, and could use some commiseration. My m/s this time is worse than both my previous pregnancies, and I've barely been able to get out of bed for the last 2 weeks. I'm feeling super guilty about not being able to take care of my kids :(.
> 
> I've been cooped up in bed for about a week now with the MS. That's actually a fear DH and I have now if we decide to have more in the future seeing how sick I am currently. It's just hit me way harder than I thought it would and I don't see how I could take care of a little one in this kind of state. I've already started to drop weight despite trying to eat what I can, ugh. Every bite of food and sip of water is a struggle to keep down!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time, I've pretty much had the same. The nausea is only just starting to ease up a bit so I'm now able to eat once a day. I've lost 12lbs the last three weeks and I haven't been out the whole time. I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Yep, there is a lot less worry in the later trimesters and you get to find out the sex of the baby (if you choose) which helped me bond a bit more with the baby. Then you start worrying about labour :haha: (which really isn't anything to worry about)

Definitely finding out the sex. Should know sometime next week! Panorama blood test results are due in Monday to Thursday :happydance:

Yeeah already freaked out about labor. Watched some labor videos a few weeks ago. Big mistake!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies, having one of my no symptoms days, but I had nausea the past couple days. My symptoms really do seem to come and go. 

I cannot wait until my scan on the 16th, maybe then I'll be able to relax more. 

Kyla, very exciting to find out the sex so soon. Wonder if I will have that test as well, I'm 34 but will be 35 for delivery. Definitely finding out the sex though!


----------



## greats

OneMore Time said:


> My heart aches for all of you that have suffered a loss. I will be praying for you and hope to see you back on these boards just as soon as you are ready.
> 
> I am finding it hard to believe how fast the last couple weeks have gone. I think it is because the kids were off from school and the holiday hustle and bustle. I am finally feeling better, have started exercising again and am getting caught up on homework that seemed impossible over the last several weeks. All good stuff...I'm feeling content.
> 
> One thing I need to get off my chest because it's scary - even though I am sure everything will be fine. My OB called this morning to tell me that the test they ran to see if I am a cystic fibrosis carrier came back positive. My DH now needs to be tested. If he is negative there is nothing to worry about. If he is positive, the peanut has a 1 in 4 chance of having cystic fibrosis. He is getting his blood drawn after work today. I have three perfect kids but this newbie is our first together. I am not typically a worrier...I spend zero time on "what-if's" because they are truly a waste of time, strength and sanity. I am a "whatever will will be" kind of girl. That being said, it is hard to not worry when talking about the health of the peanut. Thanks for the vent.

Praying he's negative! They never tested me when I was pregnant with my dd, and her newborn screening came back with ridiculously high CF markers so she had to have a sweat test done at 3 weeks old. It came back negative thank god! She's just a carrier. So I was tested, found out I'm a carrier but dh isn't. Biggest relief ever bc if he came back positive we were done having kids.


----------



## greats

I have a regular OB appointment tomorrow and I'm definitely asking if they do the panorama testing. I've never heard of it until you guys mentioned it a couple weeks ago and now I want it hahaha


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies, having one of my no symptoms days, but I had nausea the past couple days. My symptoms really do seem to come and go.
> 
> I cannot wait until my scan on the 16th, maybe then I'll be able to relax more.
> 
> Kyla, very exciting to find out the sex so soon. Wonder if I will have that test as well, I'm 34 but will be 35 for delivery. Definitely finding out the sex though!

It is. We are so excited! I'm thinking of how to tell OH because they will call me with the results when they are open which is when I'm at work. So I'll be the one to break it to her :)

You can always ask. I'm 25 and I got it. My doctor offered it with a slew of other tests. 



greats said:


> I have a regular OB appointment tomorrow and I'm definitely asking if they do the panorama testing. I've never heard of it until you guys mentioned it a couple weeks ago and now I want it hahaha

Definitely ask. I'm quite excited for the results, I'm hoping the results come back on hone lower end of the 7-10 business days lol. I think it's kind of pricey, but my OB said as long as they do the blood draw in the office as opposed to the blood lab a few floors down insurance will cover it.


----------



## jennahlou

Hi I'm Jenna I have pcos and finally got a sticky bean xx I'm 8 weeks 2 days with an EDD of 15th August 2015 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## KylasBaby

jennahlou said:


> Hi I'm Jenna I have pcos and finally got a sticky bean xx I'm 8 weeks 2 days with an EDD of 15th August 2015 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;

Congrats! Will add you to the front page. I have PCOS as well which is a bummer, but people can and do have healthy pregnancies and babies with PCOS.


----------



## jennahlou

Pcos is deffinatley a bummer and I know a healthy pregnancy is possible I just don't have a very good history xxx I had an early scan today and got to see my little jellybean and a heartbeat :) xxxx


----------



## jennahlou

Pcos is deffinatley a bummer and I know a healthy pregnancy is possible I just don't have a very good history xxx I had an early scan today and got to see my little jellybean and a heartbeat :) xxxx


----------



## KylasBaby

jennahlou said:


> Pcos is deffinatley a bummer and I know a healthy pregnancy is possible I just don't have a very good history xxx I had an early scan today and got to see my little jellybean and a heartbeat :) xxxx

I don't either. My first ended in a MMC with D&C at 9 weeks. Luckily with all my PCOS related issues I can get pregnant pretty easily it's just staying pregnant that's the issue. Congrats on your scan! It's really reassuring. I've been a lot less nervous since my first ultrasound and with my doppler so I can hear the heartbeat whenever I want. Which is usually every other day. Definitely reassuring. 

Healthy & happy 9 months!


----------



## bebedreamr

KylasBaby said:


> jennahlou said:
> 
> 
> Pcos is deffinatley a bummer and I know a healthy pregnancy is possible I just don't have a very good history xxx I had an early scan today and got to see my little jellybean and a heartbeat :) xxxx
> 
> I don't either. My first ended in a MMC with D&C at 9 weeks. Luckily with all my PCOS related issues I can get pregnant pretty easily it's just staying pregnant that's the issue. Congrats on your scan! It's really reassuring. I've been a lot less nervous since my first ultrasound and with my doppler so I can hear the heartbeat whenever I want. Which is usually every other day. Definitely reassuring.
> 
> Healthy & happy 9 months!Click to expand...

I'm teally sorry to hear about your struggles and losses ladies <3 I hope these babies are your miracles!

Quick question for you KylasBaby! When were you first able to hear a heartbeat? I have a Doppler and am just scraping past 8 weeks so I wasn't sure!


----------



## KylasBaby

Mine came in at 8+6. I only searched for a minute and couldn't find it. Next night I searched for half an hour and found it. I've found it every time I've tried since. Sometimes just takes a while. This little one is hiding hy my placenta so it's hard to hear over the whooshing of the placenta, but I can hear it.


----------



## QueenQueso

OneMore Time said:


> One thing I need to get off my chest because it's scary - even though I am sure everything will be fine. My OB called this morning to tell me that the test they ran to see if I am a cystic fibrosis carrier came back positive. My DH now needs to be tested. If he is negative there is nothing to worry about. If he is positive, the peanut has a 1 in 4 chance of having cystic fibrosis. He is getting his blood drawn after work today. I have three perfect kids but this newbie is our first together. I am not typically a worrier...I spend zero time on "what-if's" because they are truly a waste of time, strength and sanity. I am a "whatever will will be" kind of girl. That being said, it is hard to not worry when talking about the health of the peanut. Thanks for the vent.

I saw at least two of you have had this test, is it a standard test or something you've had because of family history or something? This is my third pregnancy and I can't remember anyone telling me previously about a negative test result (and I'd certainly remember a positive result). I have no family history, I'm just curious.

I thought I quoted it but apparently not, but I meant to reply to whoever (lavender??) was really, really sick. If I remember right, she said it was her first pregnancy and the illness was making her reconsider having any more.

I was another one that was really sick the first time. I was about 130 lbs (at 5'7") and the ms hit at almost 10 weeks. It lasted until the 6th month and I could hardly keep anything down. I lost 15 lbs and didn't gain any of it back until that 6th or maybe 7th month. My second pregnancy? I can literally count on my fingers the number of times I was actually sick. Besides the random bouts of nausea that cleared up by the time first tri was over, the only thing that triggered my gag reflex was brushing my teeth, so I had to be careful there. My two pregnancies were worlds different. While some women to have ms each time, my understanding is it's far more common in first pregnancies.


----------



## wonders10

Are you talking about the Panorama test? A friend of mine had it done, that's how I learned about it. She made it sound like its for women over 35 since some Drs consider that "high risk". That's why I'm hoping I'll get it too. Or if you have a family history of certain illnesses, you could also get it. Sounds like Kyla's dr is just being very nice lol (lucky you).

Www.panoramatest.com


----------



## jtink28

I'm a high risk pregnancy (I have moderate-severe Crohns) and I was never offered this panorama test. I had the normal 12 week nuchal scan and the genetic blood tests. Is this a newer test?


----------



## wonders10

jtink28 said:


> I'm a high risk pregnancy (I have moderate-severe Crohns) and I was never offered this panorama test. I had the normal 12 week nuchal scan and the genetic blood tests. Is this a newer test?

I think it's more for older mommies, as the risk for certain syndromes increases with age.


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> OneMore Time said:
> 
> 
> One thing I need to get off my chest because it's scary - even though I am sure everything will be fine. My OB called this morning to tell me that the test they ran to see if I am a cystic fibrosis carrier came back positive. My DH now needs to be tested. If he is negative there is nothing to worry about. If he is positive, the peanut has a 1 in 4 chance of having cystic fibrosis. He is getting his blood drawn after work today. I have three perfect kids but this newbie is our first together. I am not typically a worrier...I spend zero time on "what-if's" because they are truly a waste of time, strength and sanity. I am a "whatever will will be" kind of girl. That being said, it is hard to not worry when talking about the health of the peanut. Thanks for the vent.
> 
> I saw at least two of you have had this test, is it a standard test or something you've had because of family history or something? This is my third pregnancy and I can't remember anyone telling me previously about a negative test result (and I'd certainly remember a positive result). I have no family history, I'm just curious.Click to expand...

The cystic fibrosis carrier test? My OB tested me for it bc I have French Canadian ancestry and she said they are prone to carry it. I was negative, but very good to know.



wonders10 said:


> Are you talking about the Panorama test? A friend of mine had it done, that's how I learned about it. She made it sound like its for women over 35 since some Drs consider that "high risk". That's why I'm hoping I'll get it too. Or if you have a family history of certain illnesses, you could also get it. Sounds like Kyla's dr is just being very nice lol (lucky you).
> 
> Www.panoramatest.com

Yup. She's pretty great! She offered me pretty much every genetic screening test. We did most except for one which my chances were pretty slim and it wasn't covered by insurance so I'll do it only if further down the line it's necessary. I think she also offered me so much because I had a MMC in March and was trying to see if maybe I have a genetic issue? Or she's just really nice. Either way I'm happy to drive the 45 minutes (without traffic) to see her. I also have PCOS so that puts me at a slightly higher risk for issues.



jtink28 said:


> I'm a high risk pregnancy (I have moderate-severe Crohns) and I was never offered this panorama test. I had the normal 12 week nuchal scan and the genetic blood tests. Is this a newer test?

It is relatively newer. Last couple years or so, if that.


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneMore Time said:
> 
> 
> One thing I need to get off my chest because it's scary - even though I am sure everything will be fine. My OB called this morning to tell me that the test they ran to see if I am a cystic fibrosis carrier came back positive. My DH now needs to be tested. If he is negative there is nothing to worry about. If he is positive, the peanut has a 1 in 4 chance of having cystic fibrosis. He is getting his blood drawn after work today. I have three perfect kids but this newbie is our first together. I am not typically a worrier...I spend zero time on "what-if's" because they are truly a waste of time, strength and sanity. I am a "whatever will will be" kind of girl. That being said, it is hard to not worry when talking about the health of the peanut. Thanks for the vent.
> 
> I saw at least two of you have had this test, is it a standard test or something you've had because of family history or something? This is my third pregnancy and I can't remember anyone telling me previously about a negative test result (and I'd certainly remember a positive result). I have no family history, I'm just curious.Click to expand...
> 
> The cystic fibrosis carrier test? My OB tested me for it bc I have French Canadian ancestry and she said they are prone to carry it. I was negative, but very good to know.Click to expand...

In Illinois it is not standard to test the mom but it is in the standard newborn screenings after baby is born. I had never even heard of cf until the doctor was sure my daughter had it and had to have the test. Even though she came back as just a carrier we even had to go through genetic counseling, it was crazy!


----------



## jtink28

I was screened for CF at 12 weeks - maybe because I'm high risk. I'm 34, going to be 35 at the birth. Wonder if that classifies me as an old mom!


----------



## wonders10

jtink28 said:


> I was screened for CF at 12 weeks - maybe because I'm high risk. I'm 34, going to be 35 at the birth. Wonder if that classifies me as an old mom!

Didn't mean to offend with the old mom comment. If you're old, so am I...I'm 34 too and will be 35 in May :flower: Just seems like 35 is the age that they use to make it sound like you are 100 years old and having a baby.


----------



## jtink28

Haha no offense taken. Just odd to think that at my age, doctors consider me "old." Haha!!


----------



## wonders10

jtink28 said:


> Haha no offense taken. Just odd to think that at my age, doctors consider me "old." Haha!!

No kidding. What exactly happens when the clock strikes midnight on the day of your 35th birthday that makes you so much more high risk than the day before? I guess it's just a general number. Seems odd when so many women I know are purposely waiting to have their first child around this time.


----------



## QueenQueso

Is the panorama test the same thing as the Harmony test? A mom-acquaintance of mine had that done because she's 'old enough for it now' so she figured why not? I'm not sure what was included on the test, but it did tell her the gender by like 12 weeks (a baby girl, after having two boys!). I doubt they'll offer me the panorama test, I'm not considered high-risk and I'm 29.

My first appt is tomorrow finally. It's with a cnm and not my OB. When I called last week he was booked up until the 28th and I was anxious to not have to wait anymore. I'm expecting just a basic weigh-in/blood pressure check, pee in a cup, maybe a blood draw and basic exam. I imagine being past 10 weeks already, they'll try for the HB on the dopplar, but I have a tilted uterus so they've never been able to hear it that way at this point before. The last two time I started off at different practices and when they didn't locate the HB, we went to the u/s room and did a quick scan. But the office I'm going to tomorrow is a satellite office and they don't have an u/s there. When they plan scans, they either book you at their regular office or they make you an appt with the clinic next door. I dunno if they'd just walk me over next door like that or if I'll have to go back another day. I hope I don't have to wait any longer, I'm so impatient!

Naturally, now tonight we're having our first snowfall of the month, only supposed to be like 2 inches but I live in a pretty poor, rural community and they don't really do anything to the roads. No salt, just sand on the hills and eventually they get around to plowing most of the roads. The dr's office is in town, so that'll all be done quickly, I just hope I don't have trouble getting off of my hill!

(sorry for being so wordy!)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcomes! I'm another "old mom" who will be 35 when baby arrives! (And no I'm not offended, LOL). Pretty sure I'm getting the panorama test too but because of the stupid laws in Canada they won't be allowed to tell me the gender until 20 weeks or something. :-/

I've been feeling kind of crappy these past few weeks (no morning sickness though) but today I went back to bootcamp and now I feel a million times better, both mentally and physically! I haven't been riding my bike either because it has been unusually cold here and I'm not allowed to go to Bikram yoga any more....I had forgotten how quickly I circle the crazy drain if I don't workout..

Luckily bootcamp is back on for 3 days a week, it has *finally* warmed up so I can ride my bike again, and pre-natal yoga starts on Sunday! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well, or at least hanging in there.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

wonders10 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Haha no offense taken. Just odd to think that at my age, doctors consider me "old." Haha!!
> 
> No kidding. What exactly happens when the clock strikes midnight on the day of your 35th birthday that makes you so much more high risk than the day before? I guess it's just a general number. Seems odd when so many women I know are purposely waiting to have their first child around this time.Click to expand...

This strikes me as funny too! Plus where I live people tend to wait until they are older to begin with...I've known plenty of new moms in their early forties.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wonders10 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> I was screened for CF at 12 weeks - maybe because I'm high risk. I'm 34, going to be 35 at the birth. Wonder if that classifies me as an old mom!
> 
> Didn't mean to offend with the old mom comment. If you're old, so am I...I'm 34 too and will be 35 in May :flower: Just seems like 35 is the age that they use to make it sound like you are 100 years old and having a baby.Click to expand...

:rofl: I guess I'm in the "old" Mom club too, I'll be 34 when this baby is born...


----------



## Sass827

Wow did I miss a bit load today! 
I was MIA for my proper appointment, the standard run down, but got to get really in depth with my OB about all this new genetic testing and starting talking vbac a bit too. So she said the first test was maternity 21, which you do need to be 35 for, but that you do not need to be 35 to get the harmony test. I asked her about panorama and she wasn't familiar. I've compared the two this evening and I think panorama tests for more abnormalities so I'm calling my insurance tomorrow to see what the costs will be for me and to make sure they go towards my deductible. 
A few things of note were:
1- doing this test replaces the 12 week scan (so more accurate results but lose a scan)
2- she said this is the biggest improvement in OB care since the invention of the Pap smear


----------



## techheather

Yup yup old club here too. I'll be 37! So what could I say to the dr about this test. Is it most definitely called the panorama test. Or possible other names. So it tests for gender and multiple genetic defects ? Just so I can explain what it is in case the panorama is not a universal name.


----------



## Sass827

Also, I found the panorama site super helpful. There are also a few other tests that of similar things and you can find them on the site too under the compare section. 
I think I first starting hearing about these tests in spring of 2013. 
They also said some of the abnormalities have nothing to do with the mothers age so that felt reassuring. I'm turning 33 next month.


----------



## Sass827

Here's done reasons you can give you doctor according to panorama-

I will be 35 years or older when my baby arrives.
I have a family history of Down syndrome or other chromosomal issues.
I have had a previous child born with health issues.
I have had a previous miscarriage(s) and am concerned about the health of my baby.
I am excited to know the sex of my baby!


----------



## Sass827

here's the names of the other tests-

Natera's Panorama test offers a safe, non-invasive, accurate alternative to prenatal screenings such as Verifi®, Harmony&#8482;, MaterniT21&#8482;, NIFTY, quad screening and both sequential and integrated serum screening.

Clinical data published in Prenatal Diagnosis shows that Panorama has greater than 99% combined accuracy when screening for Trisomy 21 (Down syndrome), Trisomy 18 (Edwards syndrome), Patau syndrome (T13) and Monosomy X (Turner syndrome), and is the only non-invasive prenatal screening test that can accurately detect triploidy.

Panorama now can also screen for several microdeletions, including 22q11.2 deletion syndrome, also known as DiGeorge syndrome.


----------



## LavenderLove

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Pretty sure I'm getting the panorama test too but because of the stupid laws in Canada they won't be allowed to tell me the gender until 20 weeks or something. :-/

Ugh, really? I know the ultrasound techs can't tell you anything but do you really have to wait until 20 weeks?

I grew up in the US so I'm stumbling around and learning as I go when it comes to things in Canada. :shrug: I haven't had a spec of actual care so I'm chomping at the bit to get SOMETHING done as soon as I am well enough to leave my bed!


----------



## jtink28

Strange question - do any of you ladies end up feeling achy and flu-ish at the end of the day? I haven't had much ms, but at the end of the day, I feel as if I have the flu. Achy, tired, a little nausea, cold. It's weird. Maybe that's my form of ms?! I'm also having insane dreams. Every night. Every nap. Since my BFP. It leaves me exhausted and feeling totally unrested. This pregnancy is weirding me out!!!


----------



## Sass827

I have been literally exactly the same JT.


----------



## LavenderLove

I've been flu-ish all day every day since my MS picked up. I actually kept taking my temperature because I swore I was actually sick with the crazy aches!


----------



## jtink28

Ugh, so crazy!!! Makes it so hard to take care of my toddler. It doesn't help that's it's snowing and -5 degrees here, so I can't go out for fresh air! Booo....roll on 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

LavenderLove said:


> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm getting the panorama test too but because of the stupid laws in Canada they won't be allowed to tell me the gender until 20 weeks or something. :-/
> 
> Ugh, really? I know the ultrasound techs can't tell you anything but do you really have to wait until 20 weeks?
> 
> I grew up in the US so I'm stumbling around and learning as I go when it comes to things in Canada. :shrug: I haven't had a spec of actual care so I'm chomping at the bit to get SOMETHING done as soon as I am well enough to leave my bed!Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's 20 weeks (or something equally ridiculous) but I plan to ask the doctor at my appointment tomorrow, so I'll keep you posted!

I know what you mean about not getting any care - I was initially booked for my FIRST doctor's appointment on January 21st, and by first I don't mean my first scan, but the appointment where they ask you about your family history and refer you for bloodwork. By the 21st I'll be more than 12 weeks along - I am not a patient person by any stretch of the imagination so I changed doctors (one luxury of free healthcare).

I managed to get in for an u/s at 7 w 2 d but I have a feeling this isn't typical - my cycles are completely whack and we weren't trying, so I was able to get in for an early scan on the grounds that I had no clue when my last period was.

I've lived in Canada my whole life but this is my first pregnancy so I'm pretty clueless myself, but I'll be sure to share any info I come across. Once we tell the world (after 12 weeks) I should be privy to a wealth of information.


----------



## Kipod

To the 'older mums' the reason 35 is the cut off age is bc once you cross the 35 mark your chances of having a baby with down syndrome goes up to 1/1000 and doctors want to be more careful and get all the genetic testing done.
I'm only 26 but my partner is a tay sachs carrier and since we're both jewish it's a 1/30 chance I'm a carrier too so I just had all possible genetic testing and waiting on results hopefully next week...


----------



## DSemcho

jtink28 said:


> Strange question - do any of you ladies end up feeling achy and flu-ish at the end of the day? I haven't had much ms, but at the end of the day, I feel as if I have the flu. Achy, tired, a little nausea, cold. It's weird. Maybe that's my form of ms?! I'm also having insane dreams. Every night. Every nap. Since my BFP. It leaves me exhausted and feeling totally unrested. This pregnancy is weirding me out!!!

Yup I feel horrible today, but I'm trucking through work.




Today is DH's 30th birthday!! And I have my WIC appointment tomorrow :D

Also I want the panorama not only to tell Gender, but because cerebral palsy runs in my family on my mom's side (my aunt and a cousin) and my dad's mother has some kind of mental handicap but we have no idea what it is, but we know that she has the mind of a child and cannot write either - except her name.


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> Wow did I miss a bit load today!
> I was MIA for my proper appointment, the standard run down, but got to get really in depth with my OB about all this new genetic testing and starting talking vbac a bit too. So she said the first test was maternity 21, which you do need to be 35 for, but that you do not need to be 35 to get the harmony test. I asked her about panorama and she wasn't familiar. I've compared the two this evening and I think panorama tests for more abnormalities so I'm calling my insurance tomorrow to see what the costs will be for me and to make sure they go towards my deductible.
> A few things of note were:
> 1- doing this test replaces the 12 week scan (so more accurate results but lose a scan)
> 2- she said this is the biggest improvement in OB care since the invention of the Pap smear

You can't get the test and the ultrasound? I did the panorama test last week and am still having a 12 week NT ultrasound. Not sure why, but the NT doesn't only measure the risk of Down syndrome but other chromosomal abnormalities and major congenital heart defects which the tests don't screen for. Id still push for the ultrasound.


----------



## KylasBaby

10 weeks today!!! 
Crazy thinking 25%of this pregnancy has already gone by.


----------



## greats

Hi ladies. Regular OB appointment today. It snowed like crazy and it's freezing outside so making the hubby get up early for work to prep both cars. Mine keeps getting a minor flat in the back so thinking the tire has a rim leak so dh is taking that car today, just need to fill it with air.

Definitely going to ask about panorama test today.

Anyone else having a horrible time sleeping at night? I keep having vivid dreams and then I wake up after each one. I keep tossing and turning all night and my hips hurt so bad when I sleep that I end up waking up on my back bc that's the only position that feels comfy. Can't do that anymore in a few weeks, though. It's 5:30am here and I'm laying on the couch bc it's way more comfy now than my bed. I'm miserable. 

Yesterday couldn't keep liquids down. Every time I'd drink something I'd run to the bathroom to throw up. Thinking my ms is starting to peak. Hopefully in a few weeks it'll go away completely! I'm just a miserable wreck over here.


----------



## KylasBaby

I can't sleep either greats. I have to take Benadryl and even that most times does nothing whereas prepregnancy it knocked me on my ass. I have a horrible time getting to sleep and staying asleep and going back to sleep. Most days I'm running on 4 or so hours which is just not enough for me. I'm so tired but just can't sleep.


----------



## lian_83

Has anyone tried taking Doxylamine for insomnia. It's actually prescribed for morning sickness in the 1st trimester, but prepregnancy, I used it as an sleep aid. I tried a quarter of a tablet last week, because I was really miserable staying awake till 5am. Worked like charm.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I feel the same way too JT. Pregnant and looking after my toddler (who has not been sleeping well for the past three nights) is doing a number on me right now, so tired :sleep:

Kyla's congrats on reaching 10 weeks, very exciting! 

Sorry you're feeling so I'll Greats, I hope MS eases up for you soon :hugs:

Yeah in Canada we aren't offered any of the testing you ladies are discussing; at least that I'm aware of. There is IBS testing that you can get, which identifies if your baby is at risk for certain conditions, which involves blood work and a scan at around 12 weeks. Lavender you're right, you won't find out gender until your 20 week ultrasound, unless you pay for a private scan before then.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Meant to add that some doctors will book for you for a dating ultrasound earlier if you ask, I have one on Saturday...I always book that with my doctor before I transfer to midwife care at 10 weeks.


----------



## greats

Had my ob appointment... disappointed they didn't even want to try listening to the hb with the doppler. I'm so bummed! They also won't do panorama testing unless there are a certain # of genetic abnormalities in your family... I had to fill out a bunch of paperwork with family history. Super bummed!!!

They wouldn't prescribe me anything for ms, either. Not even zofran. She said to just take the unisom and b6 before bed. 

12 week scan in exactly 2 weeks! Time is going to drag.


----------



## Sass827

So far all my insurance calls are going quite poorly. I don't know if I'll be able to get any of these tests either. Harmony is now called informasq and the test is about $500 out of pocket and panorama is $795 for just 13,18,21 and gender. $995 for the additional tests. Going to call insurance back now to see if I can use these figures towards my deductible. 
I'd also say thus officially means Kyla's doctor must be the most bad ass of all the OB's.


----------



## QueenQueso

Appt in just over an hour, starting to get nervous even though I'm pretty positive I know exactly what's going to happen. I need to find something to wear, I only have two good pairs of jeans and they're both dirty so I'll have to dig something else out but DH is in bed. He does snow removal so he was out all night last night, got home around 9am.


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> So far all my insurance calls are going quite poorly. I don't know if I'll be able to get any of these tests either. Harmony is now called informasq and the test is about $500 out of pocket and panorama is $795 for just 13,18,21 and gender. $995 for the additional tests. Going to call insurance back now to see if I can use these figures towards my deductible.
> I'd also say thus officially means Kyla's doctor must be the most bad ass of all the OB's.

Sorry your calls aren't going well. Those tests are so expensive!

:thumbup: she must be! I hope she is right and my insurance covers the rest because I don't have that kind of money right now.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

QueenQueso said:


> Appt in just over an hour, starting to get nervous even though I'm pretty positive I know exactly what's going to happen. I need to find something to wear, I only have two good pairs of jeans and they're both dirty so I'll have to dig something else out but DH is in bed. He does snow removal so he was out all night last night, got home around 9am.

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

For the past 2 weeks my chin has been so oily and gross and keeps breaking out  every time I finally get rid of one zit another magically appears. :growlmad: I bought some strong acne wipes (as in my chin is currently tingling and stinging) and hope they will help. 

I feel like a hideous creature and sure hope this passes soon. Anyone else experiencing this lovely symptom?


----------



## wantingagirl

For anyone not on the fb group I eventually lost bubs today. 

I hope you don't mind me stalking obviously but obviously don't want to offend anyone by staying xxx


----------



## jacksonl8805

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> For the past 2 weeks my chin has been so oily and gross and keeps breaking out  every time I finally get rid of one zit another magically appears. :growlmad: I bought some strong acne wipes (as in my chin is currently tingling and stinging) and hope they will help.
> 
> I feel like a hideous creature and sure hope this passes soon. Anyone else experiencing this lovely symptom?

Yes! It's affecting my chin also...and between my boobs :growlmad: I was already busty and since being pregnant that has gotten worse.


----------



## jtink28

Wantingagirl, I'm so so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## wonders10

wantingagirl said:


> For anyone not on the fb group I eventually lost bubs today.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me stalking obviously but obviously don't want to offend anyone by staying xxx

So very sorry :hugs: I don't think any of us would be offended if you stuck around! Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> For the past 2 weeks my chin has been so oily and gross and keeps breaking out  every time I finally get rid of one zit another magically appears. :growlmad: I bought some strong acne wipes (as in my chin is currently tingling and stinging) and hope they will help.
> 
> I feel like a hideous creature and sure hope this passes soon. Anyone else experiencing this lovely symptom?

My skin is actually finally starting to get better. It was horribly though. 
Be carful with the acne stuff. A lot of acne stuff isn't pregnancy safe. I believe salicylic acid isn't pregnancy safe. I had to stop using my acne face wash because it had that in it. And you have to make sure to wash your face well after using any acne treatment so it doesn't stay on your skin very long. 



wantingagirl said:


> For anyone not on the fb group I eventually lost bubs today.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me stalking obviously but obviously don't want to offend anyone by staying xxx

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

KylasBaby said:


> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> For the past 2 weeks my chin has been so oily and gross and keeps breaking out  every time I finally get rid of one zit another magically appears. :growlmad: I bought some strong acne wipes (as in my chin is currently tingling and stinging) and hope they will help.
> 
> I feel like a hideous creature and sure hope this passes soon. Anyone else experiencing this lovely symptom?
> 
> My skin is actually finally starting to get better. It was horribly though.
> Be carful with the acne stuff. A lot of acne stuff isn't pregnancy safe. I believe salicylic acid isn't pregnancy safe. I had to stop using my acne face wash because it had that in it. And you have to make sure to wash your face well after using any acne treatment so it doesn't stay on your skin very long.
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> For anyone not on the fb group I eventually lost bubs today.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me stalking obviously but obviously don't want to offend anyone by staying xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry for your loss.Click to expand...

Gah - and guess what I just spent 5 minutes scouring my chin with!! Thanks for the warning Kyla, I will stay away from that stuff from now on...

((Hugs)) wantingagirl, so sorry for your loss. :-( I certainly wouldn't be offended by you hanging around and can't imagine anyone else being offended either. Hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## jacksonl8805

I'm not saying one way or the other is the answer, but I did a ton of research on salicylic acid before becoming pregnant. All of my skin care items contain it. Every actual study I read about said that because such a minimal amount is absorbed through the skin, and what is absorbed is metabolized immediately, there is no increased risk. I've read the same things about Benzoyl Peroxide. I guess it's just personal preference :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

jacksonl8805 said:


> I'm not saying one way or the other is the answer, but I did a ton of research on salicylic acid before becoming pregnant. All of my skin care items contain it. Every actual study I read about said that because such a minimal amount is absorbed through the skin, and what is absorbed is metabolized immediately, there is no increased risk. I've read the same things about Benzoyl Peroxide. I guess it's just personal preference :)

I just googled and that's what I read too.

I'm on my way to the doctor so I'll see what she has to say. Would be nice if I could keep using the anti-acne wipes...for the first time my latest chin zit isn't throbbing painfully.

I hear you on the boobs too...mine are almost as big now as when I was 35 lbs heavier. I wouldn't mind if they didn't hurt so much. My husband can't resist handling his "new fun bags" sometimes but even the gentlest touch makes me wince...and don't even get me started on jogging! I am seriously considering wearing 2 sports bras at a time.


----------



## KylasBaby

My doctor said salicylic acid was a no-go so that's what I'm going by. I'd rather be safe than sorry. It does get absorbed through your skin so there's a chance it could get to the baby and that's more than I'm willing to risk. It's a personal choice. Thankfully my skin is finally starting to look better now with just soap.


----------



## greats

My doctor said my OTC acne meds are perfectly fine. Said to stay away from the prescribed acne meds. And to not keep the washes on for more than a minute and to rinse thoroughly. I used it all throughout my daughter's pregnancy and using it this time as well. And I second the big boobs and acne... I'm up to a 36DD and my boobs are covered in zits, on and inbetween. Bleh!

Wantingagirl, I'm really sorry about your loss. Positive thoughts your way, hun! Xoxo


----------



## KylasBaby

Don't judge me -- for dinner I had some applesauce, fish sticks and corn chex.....bad Kyla lol


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Don't judge me -- for dinner I had some applesauce, fish sticks and corn chex.....bad Kyla lol

Ya know... fish sticks sound darn good right now! I just had frozen pizza and pretzel sticks. Haha


----------



## KylasBaby

Healthy eating at its finest haha


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Healthy eating at its finest haha

Too much ms to even think about eating healthy! Lol though I did have baby carrots earlier today... with ranch dressing. Haha I told myself when my ms goes away then I'll drag my preggo behind to the gym and eat healthy.


----------



## KylasBaby

I say the same thing. I eat what I can when I can. I have been adding more fruits tho which seem to be okay. Have a banana and an apple a day. It's the little things that help. Nausea seems to be lessening, but still there. Hopefully I'll feel better in a few weeks.


----------



## QueenQueso

Appt wasn't bad, basic weight/BP/fill out forms. Pap smear, which was terribly uncomfortable, apparently my cervix is abnormally high and forward, she seriously couldn't get the speculum (Is that the right word?) positioned to even see it for a few moments. I got a bunch of brochures and a big huge book (that I already have a copy of from my last pregnancy, Lol) as well as two small sample bottles of a new anti-nausea med, Diclegis. It's enough for a 12-day supply, which takes me to 12 weeks and hopefully the nausea will be passing. She said it's basically Benadryl + vitB, you take two pills at night before bed (because it makes you sleepy, but she insists it will NOT knock me out). It's a category A, safe. She said it's really best for women who are nauseas, but not actually throwing up all the time, which is me this time. I'm going to try it tonight and see how things go tomorrow.

She also gave me a script for folic acid (said my otc prenatal didn't have enough) and because she couldn't find the HB with the dopplar (which I fully expected to happen, thanks, tilted uterus!), she ordered an u/s for TOMORROW!!

Excited and lucky, because it just so happens that they do u/s at the satellite office on Wednesdays so I don't have to drive to the hour away main office. I didn't know they did them at the satellite at all, last pregnancy the only one I had at this practice they scheduled it at the main. Hopefully all goes as expected tomorrow. :)

One odd thing, when I gave her my last period date and she used her little wheel thing to calculate the edd, she said Aug 3 but EVERY single due date calculator I've used had said Aug 1. I just said that was strange, the one I looked up said Aug 1 and she just said hmm.


----------



## bebedreamr

Queen Queso glad you had a good appointment. I hope your ultrasound goes well tomorrow and you update us! That will be such a nice relief for you :)

As for what was on th dinner menu, I had a burger patty between 2 slices of bread with cheese and ranch dressing. Not the healthiest combo but this is the best my stomach has felt all day! Though it seems I have swapped my tummy ache for a head ache. Blah. 
Told my boss today I am expecting. He was happy but sad because now he has to find a temp. And he will miss me he says !


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

KylasBaby said:


> My doctor said salicylic acid was a no-go so that's what I'm going by. I'd rather be safe than sorry. It does get absorbed through your skin so there's a chance it could get to the baby and that's more than I'm willing to risk. It's a personal choice. Thankfully my skin is finally starting to look better now with just soap.

My doctor agrees with yours, so from now on it will be soap and water for me too.

P.S. Would you mind adding me to the front page when you have a moment? Doctor says my due date is August 4, not 2 days earlier as I originally thought...so I'm exactly 10 weeks today. Thanks!


----------



## Sass827

I'm zit city too. Finally feeling like we're on the mend from the respitory thing. Went to the gym, forgot DD's shoes, had to go home for them, missed my yoga class, then git sucked into some crazy hip hop class that was so intense I almost vomited and had to walk out 30 minutes in. Why do I do this to myself?! 
I'm having a really hard time eating. Especially chicken breasts. There's something about the texture that is making me so sick. But I feel so bad because they say you need so much protein when pregnant. Going to try eggs tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wantingagirl said:


> For anyone not on the fb group I eventually lost bubs today.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me stalking obviously but obviously don't want to offend anyone by staying xxx

So sorry again Wanting, I hope you're doing OK.

Please do stick around, would be nice to hear from you still :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yep chin breakouts here as well, lovely.

Today for lunch the only thing I wanted to eat was some rice and toast :haha: Hey, whatever works right?

Glad your appointment went well Queen Queso!


----------



## MrsG09

Wantingagirl, so very sorry for your loss, hun. Please don't feel like you need to leave, I can't imagine anyone not being okay with you staying. :hugs:



KylasBaby said:


> Don't judge me -- for dinner I had some applesauce, fish sticks and corn chex.....bad Kyla lol

I just finished a bowl of mashed potatoes for dinner. It's all I could decide sounded good. Lunch was frozen yogurt with fruit at one of those self-serve places on my way home from acupuncture lol. So, no worries, no judgement here!

Also full of acne here, but I was prepregnancy, too. Noticing much more on chest, though.


----------



## jtink28

I had loads of acne with my son - but nothing this time. Knock on wood!!


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I'm zit city too. Finally feeling like we're on the mend from the respitory thing. Went to the gym, forgot DD's shoes, had to go home for them, missed my yoga class, then git sucked into some crazy hip hop class that was so intense I almost vomited and had to walk out 30 minutes in. Why do I do this to myself?!
> I'm having a really hard time eating. Especially chicken breasts. There's something about the texture that is making me so sick. But I feel so bad because they say you need so much protein when pregnant. Going to try eggs tomorrow.

I can't eat chicken at all this pregnancy! I want to throw up just thinking about it! I've managed scrambled eggs a week ago and shrimp new years day. Otherwise I've been eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to get some protein in me.

I am seriously counting down the days until 14 weeks. That's when my ms completely went away with my daughter and I'm praying it ends the same this time, if not earlier! I miss being active and eating normal foods! I can't wait to crave salads and fruit lol I can't wait to get my swimming membership at the end of this month, either, bc I refuse to be lazy like I was with dd. I was not active at all and ate take out food literally every day. And gained a massive amount of weight as well as swelled like a balloon. Horrible.

Can't wait to see more scan pics from you ladies over the next few weeks!


----------



## jtink28

My scan is tomorrow morning! Eeek!


----------



## greats

jtink28 said:


> My scan is tomorrow morning! Eeek!

Yay!!!! Happy thoughts!!! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## jaspie

So sorry again Wanting. Would love for you to stick around :hugs:

Good luck to those who have scans today!! 

Yep big spots here too, my chin is like a war zone. Also getting spots in really random places like the side of my boob, my elbow and I have a painful one on the back of my thigh!


----------



## jennahlou

Wantingagirl so sorry for your loss. I'd love you too stick around too xx hope you get a sticky bean soon xx

On the subject of spots for once my face is pretty clear but in between my boobs are horrendous xxxx

I feel sick constantly but not actually being sick xxxx can deffinatley tell my jelly bean is half italian lol.. all I want to eat is pasta :) xxxx


----------



## DSemcho

My face has it's super oily zones, but also SUPER dry zones right now :( Used to be well balanced and now it's not. 

Also I have my WIC appointment today :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck with your scan today JT!

Good luck with your appointment DSemcho.

Greats, I was exactly the same with my first pregnancy, ate crappy food and gained way too much weight even though I did exercise. Don't think I'll have the luxury of resting as much this time around though, Isla keeps me busy!


----------



## KylasBaby

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> My doctor said salicylic acid was a no-go so that's what I'm going by. I'd rather be safe than sorry. It does get absorbed through your skin so there's a chance it could get to the baby and that's more than I'm willing to risk. It's a personal choice. Thankfully my skin is finally starting to look better now with just soap.
> 
> My doctor agrees with yours, so from now on it will be soap and water for me too.
> 
> P.S. Would you mind adding me to the front page when you have a moment? Doctor says my due date is August 4, not 2 days earlier as I originally thought...so I'm exactly 10 weeks today. Thanks!Click to expand...

Yep, will add you. According to my last ultrasound I'm due August 4th as well, but by LMP August 5. So I have my ticker set to August 4 but am keeping my August 5th due date. My doctor said they wouldn't change it unless baby was measuring a week or more different than by LMP. 



Sass827 said:


> I'm zit city too. Finally feeling like we're on the mend from the respitory thing. Went to the gym, forgot DD's shoes, had to go home for them, missed my yoga class, then git sucked into some crazy hip hop class that was so intense I almost vomited and had to walk out 30 minutes in. Why do I do this to myself?!
> I'm having a really hard time eating. Especially chicken breasts. There's something about the texture that is making me so sick. But I feel so bad because they say you need so much protein when pregnant. Going to try eggs tomorrow.

I choked down some eggs this morning. And my usual morning banana. Feeling kind of icky right now, but that's normal for after I eat. Trying to add protein as I can as I haven't been eating much of it.


----------



## DSemcho

Boo... We make $100 a month to much to qualify for WIC :(


----------



## jtink28

No baby, only yolk sac. Please take me off the front. Thank you.


----------



## wonders10

I'm typically acne prone and was just thinking the other day how my skin is looking good, considering I stopped using my usual soaps and creams and have all these hormones raging in me. Spoke too soon...yesterday, I noticed 3 blemishes on my chin and possibly a 4th on the horizon.

I have been using aveeno daily moisturizer (usual prepregnancy) and daily face scrub (used to use the aveeno clear complexion face wash). What are you all doing to get rid of the bumps faster? Or just dealing with it until they go away on their own? I'm hoping if I just wash my face regularly, it won't get too bad. Sometimes I get a little lazy before bed...


----------



## KylasBaby

jtink28 said:


> No baby, only yolk sac. Please take me off the front. Thank you.

So so sorry for your loss. That was what happened with my MMC in March so I know how it feels. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

jtink28 said:


> No baby, only yolk sac. Please take me off the front. Thank you.

Very, very sorry :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow as soon as you're ready for it :flower:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

jtink28 said:


> No baby, only yolk sac. Please take me off the front. Thank you.

I am so sorry jtink.


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm so sorry jtink. Take care of yourself.

So who else on here has taken Diclegis? I didn't sleep a wink on it and woke up feeling like a ton of bricks hit me.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

wonders10 said:


> I'm typically acne prone and was just thinking the other day how my skin is looking good, considering I stopped using my usual soaps and creams and have all these hormones raging in me. Spoke too soon...yesterday, I noticed 3 blemishes on my chin and possibly a 4th on the horizon.
> 
> I have been using aveeno daily moisturizer (usual prepregnancy) and daily face scrub (used to use the aveeno clear complexion face wash). What are you all doing to get rid of the bumps faster? Or just dealing with it until they go away on their own? I'm hoping if I just wash my face regularly, it won't get too bad. Sometimes I get a little lazy before bed...

Yes my skin was looking great too until about a week and a half ago, LOL. Just when I was thinking, yay, no more PMS breakouts, WHAM, my chin erupted.

Since my doctor said no to acne wipes I'm washing my chin with soap and water whenever it feels oily (which is often).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So sorry for your loss Jtink :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

So sorry for your loss JTink :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wanting and jtink I am so sorry for your losses. 

I have been quietly lurking on here because most of you are weeks a head and experiencing different things. I think ms is creeping up on me though. It's been coming in waves and almost feels like motion sickness. With dd my sense of smell was ridiculous and it was setting me off but this feels totally different. 
I have my scan tomorrow and am really nervous about it.


----------



## Sass827

Oh jt jt jt! I'm so sorry. Is there any way you're just off on your dates? Biggest hugs. I had a yolk sac only scan with this pregnancy as I'm behind my lmp.


----------



## KylasBaby

So now that the ms is easing up and I'm not nauseous 24/7 I seem to be hungry every 2 hours again like I was at the beginning..... Lost the weight these past few weeks that I gained in the beginning being so hungry all the time and now I'm gaining it back. Cruel cruel world lol

I did have a scrambled egg today though. Lots of protein! And a banana and a whole orange pepper :) Fruit and veggie. And had some oatmeal and chicken noodle soup. Grains, protein, veggies. Not horrible. Seems like so much though. And I have an apple for snack. Yay more fruits. And tonight is pasta night at my parents so I'll be there for that too. Not the healthiest, but I can never pass up pasta Wednesdays. My dog goes there during the day so I stay for dinner a lot. Who can pass up free food? Lol


----------



## Sass827

I was crazy hungry throughout my entire pregnancy with dd and tried to eat healthy but also ate some garbage. I gained like 16 lbs by 15 weeks and 50 by 40 weeks. It was tough. I'm really hoping to not have that happen again this time around. Plus, I'm still carrying 15 lbs from the last pregnancy that I never shook off. Hoping to work out and eat well for the next 32 weeks!
Is anyone considering a vbac? I am and I'm feeling so overwhelmed by all the info out there.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> I was crazy hungry throughout my entire pregnancy with dd and tried to eat healthy but also ate some garbage. I gained like 16 lbs by 15 weeks and 50 by 40 weeks. It was tough. I'm really hoping to not have that happen again this time around. Plus, I'm still carrying 15 lbs from the last pregnancy that I never shook off. Hoping to work out and eat well for the next 32 weeks!
> Is anyone considering a vbac? I am and I'm feeling so overwhelmed by all the info out there.

Sass, I'm right there with you, we can support each other and try to keep each other on track re healthy eating and exercise. I did not exercise once during the holidays :blush:, am just getting back on track now.


----------



## wonders10

Add me to the list of wannabe healthy eaters. I'm overweight to begin with so don't want to make matters worse by gaining too much. The holidays were horrible, I was so tired and so much junk food and eating out. The good news is according to my Dr's scale, I've only gained 1 lb since getting pregnant, but I feel bigger already. Wore my shorts unbuttoned most of the day this past weekend. 

But back to work and my normal routine so I really want to focus on making good choices and not snacking on Oreos "just because I'm pregnant" :haha:


----------



## Sass827

With you wonders- haven't gained anything yet but feeling so large in the tum and the bbs. Bizarre. 
Love it mrs. Eddie. Can we talk lunch ideas? Prepregnancy I was always a turkey sandwich girl (easy cause dd loves turkey too). Now I'm struggling to figure out what to eat. Share her chicken nuggets? :(


----------



## greats

Jtink I'm sorry. Message me if you need anything at all!! :Hugs:

My ms is mysteriously absent today which really has me worried. On top of that I have a splitting headache.


----------



## KylasBaby

Mine is getting much less lately greats. I think it's because our placentas are starting to take over so the ms eases up.


----------



## QueenQueso

MrsHudson said:


> I'm so sorry jtink. Take care of yourself.
> 
> So who else on here has taken Diclegis? I didn't sleep a wink on it and woke up feeling like a ton of bricks hit me.

I took it for the first time last night. The cnm cautioned me that the reason they have you take it at night is because it makes you sleepy. I do feel tired, but I can't decide it it's the medication or that I only had like 6 1/2 hrs last night (not the medicine, for sure, I stayed up too late before taking it and then had to get up early to get my oldest on the school bus) and only 7 the night before. It really, really knocked out my nausea, but I have a funny/bad taste in my mouth and drymouth. Do you have that?



Sass827 said:


> Is anyone considering a vbac? I am and I'm feeling so overwhelmed by all the info out there.

 I'm really pro-vbac and would love to be having a vba2c this time, but I don't feel comfortable doing that as a homebirth (I've never gone into labor before, how would I be able to tell if something was wrong?), but if I was able to do it in a hospital setting, I would in a heartbeat. I tried for a vbac last time, but most of the hosptals in my area don't allow it because of their malpractice insurance, so I wasn't able to 'shop around' for an OB like some women are. The only OB in my area who still does it AND who takes my insurance won't allow you to go more than 1 week overdue on a vbac (they allow 2 weeks otherwise) and they won't induce a vbac either (some OB's will induce vbacs, some will do things to try to jumpstart labor but won't use Pitocin).

AFM, I had my u/s this morning and it went well. I'm 10w4d, baby measured at 11w exactly. U/s tech said by the end of the day, the scan info will be sent to my OB's office and within a few days they'll have it reviewed so I'll know at my next apt whether or not they'll want to change my edd. I hope they don't, I know my dates because I was tracking and ttc, and I'm already worried about having to fight against an early cesarean as opposed to one on my edd. I don't want to bump it up even earlier!:wacko:

Any gender guesses? HB was at 155 and the tech said he couldn't be sure but the placenta may be that flattened off area on the lower right of the photo (I think that makes it on my left side, it was a transvaginal u/s, does anyone know for sure?). I have had a strong 'girl' gut feeling this whole time but as soon as the picture popped up on the screen, my gut said 'that's a boy'.
 



Attached Files:







Baby#3.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## QueenQueso

Forgot to add, on the skin topic, my skin has been really, really dry. Like ugly flakey, dry, not just dry to the touch, my scalp and forehead, eyebrow area and legs/feet mostly. Well, yesterday out of the shower I decided to try some lotion, which I rarely do... And this morning I woke up broken out. I have at least 5 brand new spots, all on my chin and nose, and my eyebrow area is still flakey-gross. 

Figures.


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry jtink. Take care of yourself.
> 
> So who else on here has taken Diclegis? I didn't sleep a wink on it and woke up feeling like a ton of bricks hit me.
> 
> I took it for the first time last night. The cnm cautioned me that the reason they have you take it at night is because it makes you sleepy. I do feel tired, but I can't decide it it's the medication or that I only had like 6 1/2 hrs last night (not the medicine, for sure, I stayed up too late before taking it and then had to get up early to get my oldest on the school bus) and only 7 the night before. It really, really knocked out my nausea, but I have a funny/bad taste in my mouth and drymouth. Do you have that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone considering a vbac? I am and I'm feeling so overwhelmed by all the info out there.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really pro-vbac and would love to be having a vba2c this time, but I don't feel comfortable doing that as a homebirth (I've never gone into labor before, how would I be able to tell if something was wrong?), but if I was able to do it in a hospital setting, I would in a heartbeat. I tried for a vbac last time, but most of the hosptals in my area don't allow it because of their malpractice insurance, so I wasn't able to 'shop around' for an OB like some women are. The only OB in my area who still does it AND who takes my insurance won't allow you to go more than 1 week overdue on a vbac (they allow 2 weeks otherwise) and they won't induce a vbac either (some OB's will induce vbacs, some will do things to try to jumpstart labor but won't use Pitocin).
> 
> AFM, I had my u/s this morning and it went well. I'm 10w4d, baby measured at 11w exactly. U/s tech said by the end of the day, the scan info will be sent to my OB's office and within a few days they'll have it reviewed so I'll know at my next apt whether or not they'll want to change my edd. I hope they don't, I know my dates because I was tracking and ttc, and I'm already worried about having to fight against an early cesarean as opposed to one on my edd. I don't want to bump it up even earlier!:wacko:
> 
> Any gender guesses? HB was at 155 and the tech said he couldn't be sure but the placenta may be that flattened off area on the lower right of the photo (I think that makes it on my left side, it was a transvaginal u/s, does anyone know for sure?). I have had a strong 'girl' gut feeling this whole time but as soon as the picture popped up on the screen, my gut said 'that's a boy'.Click to expand...

Congrats on the great scan!

Unfortunately if you're going by the ramzi theory (where placenta implants determines gender theory) it only works between 6-8 weeks because after that the placenta moves. Super cute bub though :thumbup:


----------



## QueenQueso

KylasBaby said:


> Unfortunately if you're going by the ramzi theory (where placenta implants determines gender theory) it only works between 6-8 weeks because after that the placenta moves. Super cute bub though :thumbup:

I didn't know there even was a placenta yet then, I thought it was only the yolk sac! I know (very generally) what the Ramzi theory is, but I don't remember which side is supposed to be which gender.


----------



## wonders10

I'm familiar with the Ramzi theory but I'm confused by something. Last week, I had a scan and baby was on left, bottom side of screen. Today I had another and baby was more upper right? It was a different machine, maybe the wand was upside down or something?


----------



## greats

Nice scan pic, queenqueso!! 

I just get worried about my ms easing up so soon. It lasted full on until 14 weeks with dd. I'm just having food aversions today. I think all these losses our group is experiencing is really scaring me.


----------



## QueenQueso

wonders, were they both abdominal? I don't really know, but I see posts that one of the views (abdominal or transvaginal) is really a mirror image.


----------



## wonders10

QueenQueso said:


> wonders, were they both abdominal? I don't really know, but I see posts that one of the views (abdominal or transvaginal) is really a mirror image.

No, both were transvaginal.


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if you're going by the ramzi theory (where placenta implants determines gender theory) it only works between 6-8 weeks because after that the placenta moves. Super cute bub though :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't know there even was a placenta yet then, I thought it was only the yolk sac! I know (very generally) what the Ramzi theory is, but I don't remember which side is supposed to be which gender.Click to expand...

The placenta starts forming the same time the baby does. It just isn't fubctional until weeks later that's why the yolk sac is there. It is used until the placenta is fully formed. 

In other news and healthy eating, I'm so proud of myself. Spaghetti night for dinner and what did I have? 3 bowls of salad. It was soooo good. Don't even know why lol. Of course i doused it in thousand island dressing. Yummmmm. Now im struggling to eat the spaghetti lol.


----------



## QueenQueso

Mmmmm, spaghetti...


----------



## greats

I polished off a whole bag of baby carrots today. Haha


----------



## Sass827

Such s cute scan queso. Almost looks like he's trying to get some early thumb sucking going on? ;) 
We watched dd suck her thumb at 16 weeks during a private ultrasound. It was crazy.


----------



## techheather

so sorry jtink, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Poppiebug

I've been away over Christmas and New Year and just haven't had a chance to pop in to see how you are all doing.

So sorry to see we've had a few angels. 

As for me, I've been mostly just tired and feeling a little sick in the evenings. I had some spotting at 7 weeks (just as we left for our holiday) and ended up going to the ER to get checked out (I had spotting with #1 as well, just not as much). Saw that everything was ok, dates were spot on and a little jellybean in there with a heart rate of about 160bpm! I was so relieved. The spotting continued until this Tuesday just gone when I saw my Obs at my scheduled appointment. She checked me out and said that just looked like left over IB and irritated cervix. Also saw bubs on her scan, still going along nicely. My 12 week scan (although I'll be 13 weeks by then) is booked for 7th Feb and I can't wait. 

I hope everyone is travelling along ok. 

x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> With you wonders- haven't gained anything yet but feeling so large in the tum and the bbs. Bizarre.
> Love it mrs. Eddie. Can we talk lunch ideas? Prepregnancy I was always a turkey sandwich girl (easy cause dd loves turkey too). Now I'm struggling to figure out what to eat. Share her chicken nuggets? :(

I like to take veggies and fruits for snacks throughout the day to try and keep myself fullish and not eat garbage, (though I did eat some Sun Chips yesterday):blush:. Vegetables and Hummus are very yummy. For lunch, things like salad with hard boiled eggs or cooked chicken or tuna, you could have sandwiches without the turkey (ie cheese and vegetables). I would totally eat chicken nuggets/chicken fingers, just about any time of the day really :dohh: You can also put different stuff in wraps and see if anything is appealing? Maybe try different kinds of soup? I usually take left overs from dinner for lunch so am probably not much help :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Nice scan pic, queenqueso!!
> 
> I just get worried about my ms easing up so soon. It lasted full on until 14 weeks with dd. I'm just having food aversions today. I think all these losses our group is experiencing is really scaring me.

I'm a bit scared also Greats, still have symptoms but the losses also freak me out and I have my scan on Saturday. I remember the same thing happening with our group last time, this is unfortunately the time when a lot of angels enter the group sadly. I'm trying to stay positive though; do you have a scan anytime soon?

And congrats on a great scan Queen Queso!


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Nice scan pic, queenqueso!!
> 
> I just get worried about my ms easing up so soon. It lasted full on until 14 weeks with dd. I'm just having food aversions today. I think all these losses our group is experiencing is really scaring me.
> 
> I'm a bit scared also Greats, still have symptoms but the losses also freak me out and I have my scan on Saturday. I remember the same thing happening with our group last time, this is unfortunately the time when a lot of angels enter the group sadly. I'm trying to stay positive though; do you have a scan anytime soon?
> 
> And congrats on a great scan Queen Queso!Click to expand...

I agree. These losses have me scared as well. Especially since I couldn't find bub a couple nights ago on the doppler. I skipped the next night and then found it easily last night so that made me feel much better. My ms has been better. I seem to only get nauseous now when I'm hungry or after I eat. I'm sleeping better too, though that may be the Benadryl talking lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kylas, around 10 or 11 weeks is when I started feeling better with Isla too so try not to worry. The placenta is starting to do it's job and take some of the burden off you. :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Kylas, around 10 or 11 weeks is when I started feeling better with Isla too so try not to worry. The placenta is starting to do it's job and take some of the burden off you. :thumbup:

That's what I was thinking so I was trying not to worry. Definitely helped to hear the heartbeat last night. Reassures me the baby is okay. I'm glad the symptoms are easing up, but it's worrying at the same time.

Go placenta go! Haha

2 weeks until my 12 week ultrasound!! Can't wait to see baby looking like a real baby!
And 4-7 days until my panorama results are in!


----------



## wonders10

Wore jeans today...had to break out the hair tie trick because even though they buttoned, it was really uncomfortable. So strange how I can be bigger but only up 1 pound since getting my bfp.


----------



## greats

I think I just keep comparing my last pregnancy to this one expecting them to be the same when usually pregnancies vary. 

I have my 12 week ultrasound on the 20th so less than 2 weeks! 

I haven't been able to fit into my jeans since 6 weeks. I put them away until next winter lol

Still no ms today, so naturally I'm driving myself crazy haha but my boobs are still a lil sore on the bottom if I press them so at least I have that lol


----------



## LavenderLove

KylasBaby said:


> I'm sleeping better too, though that may be the Benadryl talking lol.

Ha maybe Benadryl is what I need to try. I've tried Unisom the past couple of nights and nada. Well not quite nada, just that I feel drowsy and lay down but then just lay awake in a drowsy state for hours until it wears off and then go back to being wide awake (like I am now at 7am).

I also want to kick DH for letting our place become an unsanitary sty since I've been so sick. I went into the kitchen for a drink of water and wanted to cry! Holy crap it was so incredibly disgusting in there! :cry: Seeing that has made my depression worse since I can't do a darn thing about it! I can hardly stand upright right now!


----------



## greats

LavenderLove said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm sleeping better too, though that may be the Benadryl talking lol.
> 
> Ha maybe Benadryl is what I need to try. I've tried Unisom the past couple of nights and nada. Well not quite nada, just that I feel drowsy and lay down but then just lay awake in a drowsy state for hours until it wears off and then go back to being wide awake (like I am now at 7am).
> 
> I also want to kick DH for letting our place become an unsanitary sty since I've been so sick. I went into the kitchen for a drink of water and wanted to cry! Holy crap it was so incredibly disgusting in there! :cry: Seeing that has made my depression worse since I can't do a darn thing about it! I can hardly stand upright right now!Click to expand...

I got really mad at my dh this weekend about the same thing, between my ms and head cold, I couldn't keep up so we had a talk and dh spent all Sunday cleaning and disinfecting.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I honestly think sometimes DH's just don't get how crappy you feel during the majority of the first tri. I had a talk with mine last night too about helping more with Isla's nighttime routine as I am just so tired by the time she goes to bed. He is good about helping around the house but I've still been doing a fair bit as well; though this past week it's been tough to motivate myself to do anything...


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

KylasBaby said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Kylas, around 10 or 11 weeks is when I started feeling better with Isla too so try not to worry. The placenta is starting to do it's job and take some of the burden off you. :thumbup:
> 
> That's what I was thinking so I was trying not to worry. Definitely helped to hear the heartbeat last night. Reassures me the baby is okay. I'm glad the symptoms are easing up, but it's worrying at the same time.
> 
> Go placenta go! Haha
> 
> 2 weeks until my 12 week ultrasound!! Can't wait to see baby looking like a real baby!
> And 4-7 days until my panorama results are in!Click to expand...

Ladies, I am 10 weeks 2 days and this morning when I woke up my boobs were not really sore at all, as opposed to aching and throbbing like they have been. And I only got up to pee 4-5 times last night which is an improvement! So you're not the only ones with fading symptoms around the 10 week mark.


----------



## mumanddad

I had fading symptoms but then they came back again. 

Sorry ladies I haven't been keeping up to date here because of my studys. But my assignment is in so no stress for another month! 

I wish the uk did tests like America. We generally only get test for downs at the 12 week scan. 

There is a new blood test in the uk that can determine if your baby could be still born, and with already having one still born I'm hoping they will test me. That was they will know they can't mess about when it comes to inducing me this time.

Eek I have my scan next week!! Sooo looking forward too it hehe.
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## LavenderLove

Yeah they really don't have a clue even when you're right there with awful symptoms. :dohh:

DH has a terrible habit of slacking off if I'm not on his case 24/7. With my chronic pain issues there's stuff he's always had to do, but still I have to bitch and nag at him to do it. Even then he'll put it off until things get so unsanitary I sometimes have to do it myself (and end up hurting myself in the process). It's SO mentally exhausting on a good day and you think he would have learned by now what he's doing is unacceptable.

I'll have yet another talk with him, but I know he'll go right back to slacking off again. MEN. UGH.


----------



## greats

So I got my wish... nausea is slowly starting to return. I'm babysitting today and didn't realize I hadn't eaten much until I started dry heaving. 

Thanks for listening to all of my ridiculous ramblings, ladies! Lol


----------



## Sass827

Felt so good all day yesterday, and today- DYING. Ugh. Dd was up a bit last night then got me up two hours early this morning. Can't seem to eat the right amount. Made such fab baked ziti w meat sauce last night. Was really looking forward to left overs today for lunch but bleh. Didn't even enjoy it. Still really sick with the respitory thing and it appears dd is cutting the teeth the dentist thought were going to be missing. 
And ladies, this housework is crazy to keep up with. Two days ago, I cooked and hadn't cleaned up by the time DH came home from work. Um hello, I have a sick baby chasing me around the kitchen the entire time I'm cooking crying "hold you". I was proud I got a meal prepared, and the jerk had the nerve to freak out on me about the dishes in the sink. He apologized later but he keeps asking me when I won't be sick anymore. I could kill him.


----------



## bebedreamr

I hear you ladies on the hubby front... yesterday my OH was upset with me because he has to do so much around the house lately, as I have been absolutely exhausted/feeling sick on some days. Funny part is that I still do all the childcare (unless I ask him to) with DD, make dinner and try and keep things tidy. We got a new puppy so he is complaining about taking her out. So I will have to figure out how to survive this trimester a different way...

Oh, did I mention I get up with DD at night when she wets the bed/has to go potty? THREE times last night! I am wiped...


----------



## Sass827

And puppies are soooo much work too Bebe. Kids, pets housework, ugh! I seriously don't know how I did this last year when I worked outside of the house too.


----------



## bebedreamr

Sass827 said:


> And puppies are soooo much work too Bebe. Kids, pets housework, ugh! I seriously don't know how I did this last year when I worked outside of the house too.

Thanks for your understanding :)

Its just a lot to juggle, and I mean when I am feeling great (like yesterday) it's really not a problem. But some days I feel totally exhausted, no motivation, and my stomach just feels so unsettled that I cannot muster the energy to do anything. I thought my OH was doing really well and being understanding about how I feel, especially since on my good days I make dinner, clean up, etc. but clearly not. Now he is gone all week next week to training out of town, and I will have to manage all on my own. And I am supposed to be excited for him that he gets to go away, when he nearly lost his marbles because I had a work meeting to go to last night (and consequently I came home to help and missed the meeting)... MEN! Sorry I am ranting, I have no one to really vent to about this. LOL

Working out of the house in first tri when you have kids is HARD. But the show must go on I suppose. That's why I love this place, great way to get support!!

As a highlight I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow. Hopefully he books my ultrasound for me!

I must admit, I am scared to have this next baby. Being a mom is amazing, challenging, beautiful... but OH doesn't get up at night with the babies- I do, and I am just worried about how this will change things. :cry:


----------



## greats

He doesn't help get up? I told my dh with our daughter that if he didn't help out I would leave him. Doesn't make sense to have a hubby not helping, you might as well be a single mom (that's what I told dh lol)


----------



## QueenQueso

greats said:


> He doesn't help get up? I told my dh with our daughter that if he didn't help out I would leave him. Doesn't make sense to have a hubby not helping, you might as well be a single mom (that's what I told dh lol)

I agree, he should help! Even when I was ebf, DH would still get up for a minute and hold the baby while I got situated (grab my pillows, water, turn the tv on, maybe go pee...). He'd go straight back to sleep, but it was such a huge help to me. Maybe more of a mental ''we're in this together'' than actual help, but you know...

When the nursing stopped and we moved to bottles, on the nights when he didn't have to work the next day he would take the nighttime feedings. Not always all of them, but still.


----------



## greats

Yes, any help is a huuuuge help with a new baby! My dh had this former coworker whose wife was expecting #1 and he flat out told my dh he refuses to help, that it's not a man's job. My dh literally walked away from the conversation bc he wanted to punch the guy lol

I thought my sinus infection was finally going away but out of no where I've come down with another horrible stuffy and runny nose! There goes my sleep for the night...

Busy day tomorrow, may not have a chance to pop in till the evening so I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## DSemcho

My ms is getting better, and I am 9+6 today ^_^ I have an appointment today and tomorrow my announcement photos ^_^ I'm considering buying a fetal doppler in a week or two that way it gets here at 12/13weeks. I'm going to ask for one more ultrasound before my gender scan at 20 weeks because that last one I got was at 6 weeks.


----------



## KylasBaby

So I've been feeling some weird things. My uterus has been above my pubic bone for weeks now. When I had my 8 week ultrasound it was already a few inches above and the ultrasound went right where I thought baby was which was those few inches above my pubic bone. With the Doppler now I find baby a good few inches above as well. So maybe that's why I'm already feeling things? Last week or so I felt what felt like bubbles there. It felt different from gas. Then last night I was relaxing on the couch before bed and two separate times in that same spot I felt like there was a cell phone vibrating in there. It was pretty weird. I was talking to my mother and grandmother about it and saying it couldn't be baby this early and my grandmother said it probably is. She worked in a newborn nursery in a hospital as a nurse for a good 20 years and used to teach a bunch of classes like breastfeeding and such. She says a lot of first time moms feel baby a lot sooner but think it's gas or something because we don't really know any different. I don't feelnit often but it's definitely noticeable and different from my normal bodily feelings.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're feeling so sick Sass. That really sucks. I can't imagine being a SAHM now, honestly it's so much easier being at work. 

Greats, yay for your sickness coming back, (if you're happy then I'm happy for ya :winkwink:)

Bebe, wow that also sounds like you have a lot going on now too. I can't imagine feeling the way I do with a LO and a puppy :wacko:

TBH I'm finding it 500x more difficult being pregnant this time with a LO. I feel like I have run a marathon by the end of the day usually. My DH is good with helping out but he complains from time to time too. I explained to him the other night how tired I was truly feeling and I think he gets it now. We take turns waking up with Isla which is good, I can't imagine doing nightimes all by myself though. He has also started to help more with the bedtime routine since our talk the other day. I think we've both been extra tired this week as Isla has been teething so sleep is out the window....She had a good night last night though, hopefully it will continue. 

My scan is tomorrow, nervous but excited!


----------



## Sass827

Dsem- I highly recommend a Doppler. It gives such piece of mind and it's not too costly at all. 
Back in my days of bf, du did not want to help but I made him and for a good 5/6 months, she just screamed the entire time he held her and he would be so upset and angry by the end that it wasn't worth it. After she got used to bottles it was easier but he still will only help on weekends. 
I'm having such a hard time with him now because if I tell him I feel overwhelmed he asks me how I'm going to handle two and why are we even having more and things like that. I'm a little scared too but I think it's natural. It's just so hard not to be able to talk to him. 
I'm with you in the teething too mrs. Eddie. I thought we were just about done, but I was wrong. So tough!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

We are getting a doppler too - ordered it last night. 

My doctor says we can listen to Baby's heart at our next appointment but that's still a month away and I can't wait that long!!

Weirdly my sore boobs were gone yesterday morning but came back a few hours later. This morning they are gone again but will probably return in time for my run at lunch. Ouch!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> Dsem- I highly recommend a Doppler. It gives such piece of mind and it's not too costly at all.
> Back in my days of bf, du did not want to help but I made him and for a good 5/6 months, she just screamed the entire time he held her and he would be so upset and angry by the end that it wasn't worth it. After she got used to bottles it was easier but he still will only help on weekends.
> I'm having such a hard time with him now because if I tell him I feel overwhelmed he asks me how I'm going to handle two and why are we even having more and things like that. I'm a little scared too but I think it's natural. It's just so hard not to be able to talk to him.
> I'm with you in the teething too mrs. Eddie. I thought we were just about done, but I was wrong. So tough!

Teething is the worst, I hate teething!!!!

I would tell him that you will manage two just fine but will need his help more, especially with your DD while you're looking after a newborn. I've already made it clear to DH that he will probably have to take a more active role with Isla after baby comes because I'll be somewhat tied to the new baby because of bfing, etc. 

My Mom is also going to come help a few weeks and my DH is going to take a couple of weeks off too. I think we'll still send Isla to day care full time for the month of August and then down to at least two days a week so I can get a bit of a break and she can maintain her routine somewhat. 

The first month with Isla was tough, I'm anticipating that it will be rougher with two but we'll make it work :thumbup:


----------



## hivechild

Hello all! I'm currently 7+5 with an EDD of August 23. 

After our son was born and many years of trying for number 2, and after 2 rounds of IVF, we found out on Tuesday that not only is there a number 2, but currently a number 3 as well. Unfortunately one of the two is measuring behind by a week so it may not make it so we're stuck in a wait and see holding pattern until I have a repeat scan on the 20th.

I know that the odds of multiples are increased with IVF but I was completely shocked considering my actual odds of even the one. My HCG numbers were utterly unremarkable and other than tiredness and a bit of queasiness, I'd been having an easier time of it than with my first pregnancy so there were no typical signs there. 

We've told our parents and I've told a couple friends, but other than that we are waiting even longer to tell anyone else about the pregnancy until we have a better idea of what is going on. I'm in a very weird headspace with all of this right now, and just to make matters worse, my nausea has actually increased the last few days! Thankfully I've not actually been sick, though.

Anyway, that's my rambly introduction!


----------



## greats

hivechild said:


> Hello all! I'm currently 7+5 with an EDD of August 23.
> 
> After our son was born and many years of trying for number 2, and after 2 rounds of IVF, we found out on Tuesday that not only is there a number 2, but currently a number 3 as well. Unfortunately one of the two is measuring behind by a week so it may not make it so we're stuck in a wait and see holding pattern until I have a repeat scan on the 20th.
> 
> I know that the odds of multiples are increased with IVF but I was completely shocked considering my actual odds of even the one. My HCG numbers were utterly unremarkable and other than tiredness and a bit of queasiness, I'd been having an easier time of it than with my first pregnancy so there were no typical signs there.
> 
> We've told our parents and I've told a couple friends, but other than that we are waiting even longer to tell anyone else about the pregnancy until we have a better idea of what is going on. I'm in a very weird headspace with all of this right now, and just to make matters worse, my nausea has actually increased the last few days! Thankfully I've not actually been sick, though.
> 
> Anyway, that's my rambly introduction!

Hi, and welcome! Keep us updated about the twin situation! And yes, we have only told family and a very small handful of friends. Not telling anyone else until we find out the gender in March.


So, I did something crazy today but in a good way! Before I became a police officer, I was a full time college student working on my bachelors degree in business. Well, since I left my career this past October, I decided this morning to just register for classes for the spring semester starting next month. Will be going full-time. I'm so nervous but so excited to be going back! I have 10 classes left until I can graduate so I'm taking 4 classes this spring, 1 online this summer (so even if I have baby in July I can still work on my course work), 4 in the fall, and my senior capstone class next spring, when I'll graduate. :happydance:

Ms is back but not as severe as a few days ago. Must have peaked at 9 weeks and is easing off now. I really only feel horribly nauseous if I let myself get super hungry like I did this morning.


----------



## hivechild

Thank you, I will.

Yep, you're crazy but good luck finishing off your classes!

We are undergoing a massive out of state move in June ourselves, along with having to clean up and prep this house for sale so I'm no less crazy I guess. :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur All ok girls ive got terrible morning sickness Again on antisickness tablets which are really helping this time :) but with two kids to look after im so tired:( x


----------



## Sass827

Welcome hive! 
What are you studying greats? 
Hope you feel better soon Donna!


----------



## QueenQueso

Crossposted on the FB group too, but how much folic acid are you taking daily?

The cnm wrote me a script for it, she said in her experience prenatals don't have enough. I didn't have my bottle with me to see how much was in mine, but she recommended taking another anyway.

I can't read the script to see what that dosage is, but my prenatal has 800mcg.


----------



## hivechild

QueenQueso said:


> Crossposted on the FB group too, but how much folic acid are you taking daily?
> 
> The cnm wrote me a script for it, she said in her experience prenatals don't have enough. I didn't have my bottle with me to see how much was in mine, but she recommended taking another anyway.
> 
> I can't read the script to see what that dosage is, but my prenatal has 800mcg.

I've just been trying to eat a lot more folate rich foods (spinach, broccoli, asparagus, lentils, black and kidney beans - there are others but that's mostly what I have). My prenatal has folic acid in it but the natural folate is better.


----------



## KylasBaby

hivechild said:


> Hello all! I'm currently 7+5 with an EDD of August 23.
> 
> After our son was born and many years of trying for number 2, and after 2 rounds of IVF, we found out on Tuesday that not only is there a number 2, but currently a number 3 as well. Unfortunately one of the two is measuring behind by a week so it may not make it so we're stuck in a wait and see holding pattern until I have a repeat scan on the 20th.
> 
> I know that the odds of multiples are increased with IVF but I was completely shocked considering my actual odds of even the one. My HCG numbers were utterly unremarkable and other than tiredness and a bit of queasiness, I'd been having an easier time of it than with my first pregnancy so there were no typical signs there.
> 
> We've told our parents and I've told a couple friends, but other than that we are waiting even longer to tell anyone else about the pregnancy until we have a better idea of what is going on. I'm in a very weird headspace with all of this right now, and just to make matters worse, my nausea has actually increased the last few days! Thankfully I've not actually been sick, though.
> 
> Anyway, that's my rambly introduction!

Congrats! Will add you to the front. We are in the Boston area too. Well, we are moving out a bit to be closer to my parents, but our OB is still in Boston :thumbup:



QueenQueso said:


> Crossposted on the FB group too, but how much folic acid are you taking daily?
> 
> The cnm wrote me a script for it, she said in her experience prenatals don't have enough. I didn't have my bottle with me to see how much was in mine, but she recommended taking another anyway.
> 
> I can't read the script to see what that dosage is, but my prenatal has 800mcg.

My prenatals have 800 I believe and I take an extra folic acid in addition so I'm taking 1200. I'll probably stop after the first tri and then just continue with what's in my prenatals.


----------



## hivechild

KylasBaby said:


> Congrats! Will add you to the front. We are in the Boston area too. Well, we are moving out a bit to be closer to my parents, but our OB is still in Boston :thumbup:

Thanks! I sent you a request on fb as well. :)

We are on the South Shore now ourselves but heading out of state later this year. All of my family is in Australia and most of the hubby's family has moved away so not a lot family wise keeping us in the area!


----------



## greats

Mine have 800. Doctor was satisfied with that amount. I took the same with my daughter.

I'm studying for my business degree! 

Yesterday was not a fun morning sickness day for me, I ended up just eating cereal all day as that was the only thing staying down.

Anyone having horrible heart burn? I woke up in the middle of the night close to spewing stomach acid every where. It hurt so bad. 

Busy weekend ahead. Birthday parties and church and family get togethers... My head is spinning lol


----------



## mumanddad

greats said:


> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I'm currently 7+5 with an EDD of August 23.
> 
> After our son was born and many years of trying for number 2, and after 2 rounds of IVF, we found out on Tuesday that not only is there a number 2, but currently a number 3 as well. Unfortunately one of the two is measuring behind by a week so it may not make it so we're stuck in a wait and see holding pattern until I have a repeat scan on the 20th.
> 
> I know that the odds of multiples are increased with IVF but I was completely shocked considering my actual odds of even the one. My HCG numbers were utterly unremarkable and other than tiredness and a bit of queasiness, I'd been having an easier time of it than with my first pregnancy so there were no typical signs there.
> 
> We've told our parents and I've told a couple friends, but other than that we are waiting even longer to tell anyone else about the pregnancy until we have a better idea of what is going on. I'm in a very weird headspace with all of this right now, and just to make matters worse, my nausea has actually increased the last few days! Thankfully I've not actually been sick, though.
> 
> Anyway, that's my rambly introduction!
> 
> Hi, and welcome! Keep us updated about the twin situation! And yes, we have only told family and a very small handful of friends. Not telling anyone else until we find out the gender in March.
> 
> 
> So, I did something crazy today but in a good way! Before I became a police officer, I was a full time college student working on my bachelors degree in business. Well, since I left my career this past October, I decided this morning to just register for classes for the spring semester starting next month. Will be going full-time. I'm so nervous but so excited to be going back! I have 10 classes left until I can graduate so I'm taking 4 classes this spring, 1 online this summer (so even if I have baby in July I can still work on my course work), 4 in the fall, and my senior capstone class next spring, when I'll graduate. :happydance:
> 
> Ms is back but not as severe as a few days ago. Must have peaked at 9 weeks and is easing off now. I really only feel horribly nauseous if I let myself get super hungry like I did this morning.Click to expand...

Good luck with that hun, I'm currently in my first year of studying a business degree xx


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome hive xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just wanted to pop in quickly to let you ladies know that the scan went well. Saw baby and heard the heartbeat. Baby is measuring one day ahead. Very relieved all is well.

Hope you're all having a great weekend so far :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

hivechild said:


> Hello all! I'm currently 7+5 with an EDD of August 23.
> 
> After our son was born and many years of trying for number 2, and after 2 rounds of IVF, we found out on Tuesday that not only is there a number 2, but currently a number 3 as well. Unfortunately one of the two is measuring behind by a week so it may not make it so we're stuck in a wait and see holding pattern until I have a repeat scan on the 20th.
> 
> I know that the odds of multiples are increased with IVF but I was completely shocked considering my actual odds of even the one. My HCG numbers were utterly unremarkable and other than tiredness and a bit of queasiness, I'd been having an easier time of it than with my first pregnancy so there were no typical signs there.
> 
> We've told our parents and I've told a couple friends, but other than that we are waiting even longer to tell anyone else about the pregnancy until we have a better idea of what is going on. I'm in a very weird headspace with all of this right now, and just to make matters worse, my nausea has actually increased the last few days! Thankfully I've not actually been sick, though.
> 
> Anyway, that's my rambly introduction!

Welcome Hive! So sorry to hear that you are in limbo right now re the health of one of your babies, it must be really tough. I hope you hear good news on the 20th!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome hive and congratulations on your great u/s Mrs. Eddie!!!

DH went to pick our doppler up this afternoon. It took us a bit to get the hang of it (with DH grumbling "I'm not good at this, I don't know what I'm doing") but we found the placenta that caused me so much exhaustion during week 9 (heard the distinctive wooshing sound) and then finally heard our little one's heart galloping away. :happydance:


----------



## greats

What a shitty day! Literally. I didn't realize how constipated a person could get! I felt fine after leaving the hospital but after eating some fiber rich foods I keep getting these really painful gas pains right behind my belly button. Can feel it in my back, too. Had a very very very loose stool about a half hour ago and some of it was bloody. Freaked out but thinking about it the nurse wasn't very gentle when getting rid of my impacted stools so that's probably where it was from.

Really bothered by the fact that they didn't even check to make sure baby is ok. I thought they would have at least brought in a doppler... Now I'm going to be worried until my 12 week scan on the 20th.

Feeling so rough, can't wait for 1st tri to be over with.


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats mrs. Eddie and fit! What a relief!
Really sorry to hear about your trouble greats. I feel your pain.


----------



## bebedreamr

Ahh greats that sounds terrible :( I'm sorry your didn't get a chance to hear the heartbeat either. I had a doctors appointment as well but they didn't try to find the heartbeat at this appointment. I did get t 12 week scan booked though! January 27th- hopefully all will be ok. 

How is everyone feeling? Week 9 is hitting me hard, and I am on modnights this weekend which is impacting my ability to sleep it off. Thankfully my nausea comes and goes as I don't know how I would handle it all the time. Hoping it doesn't get worse as OH is gone to training all week so I am on my own with the puppy and our daughter. 

As for an update with OH, we talked and things feel great. I just have to ask him more which stinks but he does help in other ways too. And now he has been helping with DD at night. I am hoping to increase the time they spend together so my daughter is used to Daddy helping more when the new baby comes. 

We are coming to the end of first trimester soon! Sooo exciting!


----------



## jaspie

My 12 week scan is on 27th Jan too Bebe! I hope it comes quickly! I haven't had a scan yet and time seems to have slowed down!

Sorry about your ordeal greats and sorry they didn't check the baby but I'm sure all is well, try not to worry :hugs:

I've continued bring really tired, nausea on and off, still gassy and burping all the time, very very hungry and been tearful the last few days crying at everything and anything on tv. The other day I had a twinge quite high up on the right side on and off all day that freaked me out but it went away so seems all is okay. I guess it was stretching pain and told myself I'll have to get used to odd aches and pains! Can't believe we're nearing the end of 1st tri! 10 weeks tomorrow it feels crazy!


----------



## lian_83

Regarding help from partners, DH usually helps in the weekends and sometimes in the evening. But unfortunately, he sustained a dislocated tailbone last Friday and cannot even get out of the bed. It's horrible. To make matters worse, I am suffering from a bacterial infection and has the flu. We don't have family here nor very closed friends who could help us, so I'm just about to collapse from exhaustion of taking care of a 1 year old and my DH. Of course, MS is all-day long, and I can only manage to eat salted crackers for the last 3 days :(


----------



## DSemcho

Sass827 said:


> Dsem- I highly recommend a Doppler. It gives such piece of mind and it's not too costly at all.
> Back in my days of bf, du did not want to help but I made him and for a good 5/6 months, she just screamed the entire time he held her and he would be so upset and angry by the end that it wasn't worth it. After she got used to bottles it was easier but he still will only help on weekends.
> I'm having such a hard time with him now because if I tell him I feel overwhelmed he asks me how I'm going to handle two and why are we even having more and things like that. I'm a little scared too but I think it's natural. It's just so hard not to be able to talk to him.
> I'm with you in the teething too mrs. Eddie. I thought we were just about done, but I was wrong. So tough!

I'm buying ine after my u/s on the 20th. I want to make sure there is a little wiggler in there before I buy one.



bebedreamr said:


> Ahh greats that sounds terrible :( I'm sorry your didn't get a chance to hear the heartbeat either. I had a doctors appointment as well but they didn't try to find the heartbeat at this appointment. I did get t 12 week scan booked though! January 27th- hopefully all will be ok.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Week 9 is hitting me hard, and I am on modnights this weekend which is impacting my ability to sleep it off. Thankfully my nausea comes and goes as I don't know how I would handle it all the time. Hoping it doesn't get worse as OH is gone to training all week so I am on my own with the puppy and our daughter.
> 
> As for an update with OH, we talked and things feel great. I just have to ask him more which stinks but he does help in other ways too. And now he has been helping with DD at night. I am hoping to increase the time they spend together so my daughter is used to Daddy helping more when the new baby comes.
> 
> We are coming to the end of first trimester soon! Sooo exciting!

Feeling sick today. Made a PB&J and ended up giving it to DH because it tasted horrible to me and was way to hard to get down. I really want a sub though :/


----------



## KylasBaby

Panorama results anytime tomorrow to Thursday! I have a feeling time is going to crawl by! I wanna know!

OH and I went and put our deposit in for our new condo! So excited. I love it because it had 3 floors. I'm claustrophobic so with one floor apartments I don't know what to do with myself lol. My grandparents also really surprised us yesterday by saying they wanted to buy us a new couch! So they took us to Jordan's Furniture and let us look and we selected a really nice three seater couch plus chaise lounge that was a grey microfiber. It's really nice. There are other match pieces as well that we can add down the line. 

Also really craving sweet things lately. Having some Nutella and whole wheat toast for dinner. Yummy!


----------



## Ashley25

Hi girls.. haven't been here in a while. Hope all of you are well =)
I am 10 weeks today, saw the baby last week and I'm right on schedule everything looks good. I am still in a panic about high HCG numbers from when I was 5 weeks. I won't feel like I'm really having a baby until I can take the Panorama test and rule out Down Syndrome. I keep having nightmares about getting a call to tell me the baby has a high chance of DS. I will go in for the blood test on the 21st and then my doctor said the results take 2 weeks. I just need time to hurry up so I can be happy.

I know I asked this many times but... anyone had high HCG in early pregnancy and been fine? 

xx


----------



## jacksonl8805

Ashley25 said:


> Hi girls.. haven't been here in a while. Hope all of you are well =)
> I am 10 weeks today, saw the baby last week and I'm right on schedule everything looks good. I am still in a panic about high HCG numbers from when I was 5 weeks. I won't feel like I'm really having a baby until I can take the Panorama test and rule out Down Syndrome. I keep having nightmares about getting a call to tell me the baby has a high chance of DS. I will go in for the blood test on the 21st and then my doctor said the results take 2 weeks. I just need time to hurry up so I can be happy.
> 
> I know I asked this many times but... anyone had high HCG in early pregnancy and been fine?
> 
> xx

What was your level at 5 weeks?


----------



## Ashley25

[/QUOTE]

What was your level at 5 weeks?[/QUOTE]

hey! they were 13,431 at 5w3d and 21,113 at 5w5d


----------



## greats

5+1 I was over 6,000 so around 5+3 I was probably around 12,000 so your numbers don't seem too badly high. Mine were around 10,000 when I was 5+2 with my daughter. I've heard girls give you higher hcg levels. Plus there's a wide range of normal levels so I think you'll be ok.


----------



## greats

Trying to drink a lot of liquids today to help with my dehydration. Feeling very tired and getting really winded chasing after my toddler. Church was rough today! Singing the songs makes me winded lol

Nausea hitting hard today so making it difficult to drink water. Very very hungry as well. Ate a lot for breakfast and now 3 hours later I'm starving again. Going to get some exercise walking around the mall this afternoon in the hopes I'll get tired enough to take a good nap later lol


----------



## jacksonl8805

What was your level at 5 weeks?[/QUOTE]

hey! they were 13,431 at 5w3d and 21,113 at 5w5d[/QUOTE]

At 5+1 mine were 9713. Even thought it was so high, I was still doubling roughly every 39 hours. So at 5+3 I would've been around 18000. I guess I don't know how everything is in regards to Down Syndrome yet, but I think your levels aren't overly high.

I've also read that for HCG to signal Downs Syndrome it would be roughly double that of a normal pregnancy and I do not think yours are anywhere near that high! :hugs:


----------



## jennahlou

Sorry to be a pain and realise I may sound stupid but how do I add the Facebook page xxxx


----------



## KylasBaby

jennahlou said:


> Sorry to be a pain and realise I may sound stupid but how do I add the Facebook page xxxx

Instructions are on the front page :thumbup:

Okay ladies my panorama results should be in sometime tomorrow to Thursday. Wanna do some guessing for me on baby's gender?

Never told the heartbeat, just that it was good for the gestation at my ultrasound. When I use the doppler it's usually somewhere in the 150s. My face is like high school acne, I've had bad ms but haven't actually vomited just really nauseous, wanting sweet things lately and lots of fruit and salad and orange juice, I ovulated 5 days after our last donation...not that any of these symptoms mean anything, but old wives tales are fun. 

OH and I both have strong feelings it's a girl. 

Here is my 8 week ultrasound (7+6 by LMP, measuring 8 weeks)
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse715c9e9.jpg


----------



## Sass827

Sick boat too. I puked out the door of the car today. In public. It was horrible. 
I'm so sorry for you lian. That just sounds terrible. 
I'm the same greats- dying to eat the hungry again every few hours. Sometimes nauceous after eating too. :(


----------



## bebedreamr

greats said:


> Trying to drink a lot of liquids today to help with my dehydration. Feeling very tired and getting really winded chasing after my toddler. Church was rough today! Singing the songs makes me winded lol
> 
> Nausea hitting hard today so making it difficult to drink water. Very very hungry as well. Ate a lot for breakfast and now 3 hours later I'm starving again. Going to get some exercise walking around the mall this afternoon in the hopes I'll get tired enough to take a good nap later lol

Oh greats my symptoms are super similar!!! So so so thirsty but hard to drink lots when your belly feels so unstable. I was saying to my sister in law- I have no inbetween when it comes to hunger. I am either not hungry, or suddenly OMG I am so hungry I am going to puke! And if I don't drink water all day (and drink other things) I get so dehydrated. Blah!

Definitely feeling more nausea but still very mild in comparison to others!


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> jennahlou said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a pain and realise I may sound stupid but how do I add the Facebook page xxxx
> 
> Instructions are on the front page :thumbup:
> 
> Okay ladies my panorama results should be in sometime tomorrow to Thursday. Wanna do some guessing for me on baby's gender?
> 
> Never told the heartbeat, just that it was good for the gestation at my ultrasound. When I use the doppler it's usually somewhere in the 150s. My face is like high school acne, I've had bad ms but haven't actually vomited just really nauseous, wanting sweet things lately and lots of fruit and salad and orange juice, I ovulated 5 days after our last donation...not that any of these symptoms mean anything, but old wives tales are fun.
> 
> OH and I both have strong feelings it's a girl.
> 
> Here is my 8 week ultrasound (7+6 by LMP, measuring 8 weeks)
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse715c9e9.jpgClick to expand...

I say girl. Are you so excited to find out so soon??? My new doctors office does everything exactly on time so I definitely won't get to find out until 20 weeks. March! Argh!! Lol



Sass827 said:


> Sick boat too. I puked out the door of the car today. In public. It was horrible.
> I'm so sorry for you lian. That just sounds terrible.
> I'm the same greats- dying to eat the hungry again every few hours. Sometimes nauceous after eating too. :(

I did that Xmas morning. My dh gave me that look like well better out there than in the car lol yeah today has been a bad morning sickness day. Bleh!



bebedreamr said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Trying to drink a lot of liquids today to help with my dehydration. Feeling very tired and getting really winded chasing after my toddler. Church was rough today! Singing the songs makes me winded lol
> 
> Nausea hitting hard today so making it difficult to drink water. Very very hungry as well. Ate a lot for breakfast and now 3 hours later I'm starving again. Going to get some exercise walking around the mall this afternoon in the hopes I'll get tired enough to take a good nap later lol
> 
> Oh greats my symptoms are super similar!!! So so so thirsty but hard to drink lots when your belly feels so unstable. I was saying to my sister in law- I have no inbetween when it comes to hunger. I am either not hungry, or suddenly OMG I am so hungry I am going to puke! And if I don't drink water all day (and drink other things) I get so dehydrated. Blah!
> 
> Definitely feeling more nausea but still very mild in comparison to others!Click to expand...

I'm trying so hard to drink a ton of liquids but I just want to throw everything up! I'm so over this first trimester crap. Over it. I want to be able to sit at home (or anywhere for that matter) without wanting to throw up all the time. It's frustrating :nope:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Kyla I will guess boy!

Sorry to hear that some of you ladies are feeling so awful. Hope it goes away for you soon! I've been lucky to not be nauseous or throwing up. I am *always* starving though - I'm somewhat embarassed to admit that I have no idea if I'd get nauseous if I didn't eat right away because I haven't gone long enough without eating to find out. :blush:

Decided to try using the doppler on my own and it went even better than yesterday!! If anyone is on the fence about getting one I cannot recommend it enough - hearing the baby's heartbeat is beyond amazing.


----------



## DSemcho

I just got shocked by wood in my cash cage at work.... No metal around it at all... I hope this is not an indication as to how my day is going to go lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Just did the baking soda test. No reaction! Hope I did it right lol


----------



## wonders10

Kyla...I'm guessing girl based on your symptoms, baby looks to be right in the middle on your scan pic so that's not helping me lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Baby's Heartbeat 10+6

:)


----------



## OneMore Time

KylasBaby said:


> Baby's Heartbeat 10+6
> 
> :)

So amazing! I have my NT scan a week from tomorrow - I am most looking forward to the heartbeat. I haven't heard or seen it to this point. The wait is brutal.


----------



## KylasBaby

OneMore Time said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Baby's Heartbeat 10+6
> 
> :)
> 
> So amazing! I have my NT scan a week from tomorrow - I am most looking forward to the heartbeat. I haven't heard or seen it to this point. The wait is brutal.Click to expand...

Thanks :). I hear ya. Waiting is brutal for sure. My NT scan is a week from Thursday. Can't wait to see baby looking like a baby!


----------



## KylasBaby

Got my panorama results back!!! Baby is low risk for all the triosomies the test tested for and the other chromosomal issues. Aaaand.....

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps823e9bd2.jpg

We could not be happier! Baby Ava Grace!


----------



## wonders10

Awesome news, Kyla! Congrats on the baby girl! And beautiful name, too :flower:.


----------



## greats

This pregnancy feels like a life time to me. With my dd I was high risk so I had an ultrasound every week so it was so reassuring to see baby all the time. This time around I have a normal pregnancy so it's been nail biting waiting so long for scans lol

Ms is super bad today but drinking lemon water is helping a little bit. Have also had a small bowel movement (I know, tmi lol) but compared to the other day it's a lot better! I keep waking up to new pimples on my face which sucks, too.

Babysitting one of the munchkins today and dh is off work on Mondays so we plan on taking them to the indoor pool today for some swimming fun! I'm excited lol then need to go to my college and register for one of my classes in person bc I can't do it online.

Ok ladies, I need your advice on two things!

1) I plan on telling the mom of the little girl I watch today that I'm pregnant. I plan on watching her up until I go into labor but want to take 2 weeks off to recover from birth. What should I say? I'm just afraid she's going to be upset! We originally weren't planning on ttc#2 until later this year but had a one night oopsy with no protection. 

2) I watch this little girl on Mondays and Thursdays with an occasional Wednesday here and there. One of the classes I am registered to take is on Wednesday mornings from 10:30-11:35am so I won't be able to watch her daughter Wednesday mornings. I feel bad but at the same time I need to take this class to graduate on time next spring, absolutely need to take it this semester & this is the only time they are offering it. How do I tell her this?? 

I'm already in a pickle with the little boy I watch bc I made my school schedule to fit my babysitting schedule as his mom works 2nd shift but apparently she is switching to 1st shift but my other class is Friday mornings. Arggghhhhhhhh.


----------



## greats

Omg a girl!!! I knew it based off your symptoms! Time to go shopping! Haha


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

KylasBaby said:


> Got my panorama results back!!! Baby is low risk for all the triosomies the test tested for and the other chromosomal issues. Aaaand.....
> 
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps823e9bd2.jpg
> 
> 
> We could not be happier! Baby Ava Grace!

Massive congrats Kyla!!!! Both on the awesome test results and on your little girl, so exciting!!!


----------



## jaspie

Congrats Kyla! A lovely little girl! Beautiful name too :)


----------



## jennahlou

Wow congrats kyla xxxx such a beautiful name xx


----------



## wonders10

Greats...I'm sure as a mommy herself, she will be very understanding and excited for you! Plus, you are giving her loads of time to work out a back up for when you actually have the baby. Two weeks is nothing! She will figure it out. As for the class...I'm guessing that is soon or in the summer? Again, you are giving her time to find an alternative. I'm not sure the whole situation you guys have worked out, but maybe you can switch that Wednesday morning time to another time if your schedules are flexible. It will work out!


----------



## mumanddad

Kyla I'm still over the moon for you  sorry ladies atm I'm using the fb page more, I'm finding it easier to access between my sickness and looking after my little boy x


----------



## Sass827

Biggest congrats Kyla! Gorgeous name. I always wished dH would let me pick be pick suck pretty names.
Greats- I agree. They have tyo understand and you're giving them do much notice. And for the one switching shifts, do you think she considered you and your schedule? How much notice did she give you? 
You need to do this for yourself and put yourself first.


----------



## greats

Yeah my classes start next month. I wasn't planning on going back to school until the fall but I found out I would lose my $17,000 academic scholarship and there's no way I can afford school without that! And the boys mom told me of her shift change a few days ago, the same day I had registered for classes. I had no idea. I made my school schedule to fit as much of my babysitting schedule as I could. I'm so nervous to tell the girls mom in a couple hours!


----------



## bebedreamr

Congrats Kyla! I am glad to hear you are low risk, and having a little girl! Such a gift :)

I heard the heartbeat on my Doppler last night! Haven't been able to find it since though. Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## greats

Well all went ok with telling the girls mom. She said we would figure out the Wednesday morning situation this month. And she seemed really excited about our pregnancy. So I feel a little better. Now to tell the boys mom on Wednesday. I have a feeling she'll end up finding a new babysitter, but tbh I actually think that would be better since we have clashing personalities and views on parenting. Lol

My dd is so adorable, she points at my belly now and says baby! And she keeps saying baby born at hospital! So cute. 

So when do you all plan on starting shopping? I know it's a lil early... I'm planning a massive shopping trip after we find out the baby's gender in March. A lot of my gear has not made it so I need to buy a new bouncer, double stroller, infant car seat, and this time around I REALLY want a moby wrap and an ergo carrier. Also considering the rock n play sleeper. A lot of my friends swear by it and I wish I would have gotten one with dd! 

I keep looking at baby clothes on the Carter's website. So freaking adorable!

Today took a lot of energy from me, between taking 2 toddlers to the pool and running errands for school, I'm exhausted! Hoping I sleep well tonight.


----------



## LavenderLove

Ahhh Kyla congrats on finding out it's a girl! :) That's a beautiful name.

Greats I'm glad telling the girl's mum went well, that's got to be a load off your shoulders. As far as shopping goes I think we'll wait until we find out the gender, probably around 20 weeks. We might find out sooner if the Panorama test is available here, but we're still not sure about buying things then. I have a few things from a Boxing Day sale and the thrift store, but I'm not tempting fate further!

The only exception is DH got a gift certificate that depletes after each month you don't use it, so now we're worrying about getting something soon and possibly having something happen, or using it later but not have as much on the card. Gah, decisions!


----------



## greats

LavenderLove said:


> Ahhh Kyla congrats on finding out it's a girl! :) That's a beautiful name.
> 
> Greats I'm glad telling the girl's mum went well, that's got to be a load off your shoulders. As far as shopping goes I think we'll wait until we find out the gender, probably around 20 weeks. We might find out sooner if the Panorama test is available here, but we're still not sure about buying things then. I have a few things from a Boxing Day sale and the thrift store, but I'm not tempting fate further!
> 
> The only exception is DH got a gift certificate that depletes after each month you don't use it, so now we're worrying about getting something soon and possibly having something happen, or using it later but not have as much on the card. Gah, decisions!

Oh that's tough about the gift card! My MIL decided it would be an awesome idea to buy us newborn boy clothes yesterday... She did the same with my previous pregnancy so now I'm convinced I'm having a girl, or that something might be wrong. I was annoyed to say the least.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I haven't been on here for a bit ladies, busy day at work yesterday and I didn't get the chance to log on at all...

Congrats again Kylas on a girl and love the name as well!

Greats, sorry you have been having such a rough go of it lately. I hope you feel better soon. I can't imagine how hard it must be looking after other kids when you feel like this too. Glad that the Mom was understanding! Would also be annoyed with your MIL re gender specific clothes at this point, a little weird...

I've also found this pregnancy way tougher than my last. Sick all weekend, could barely move and just felt awful. Will be happy to have first tri over with, though I have felt better today and yesterday.


----------



## DSemcho

You's guys!! I went to the doctor today about my back pain and cramping from last night, and I saw a different doctor. That's kinda how it is here, you can see multiple doctors lol. And she talked to me for a minute and then went okay, let's go do an ultrasound!! I saw baby!!!! It had little feet and toesies!!! And little arms and hands a fingers!!!! And it was moving SO MUCH!! She actually went ooh and turned the screen back and showed me and said it's like a mexican jumping bean!! I cried lol. She printed me up a couple of pics of a profile shot of the baby's head. I haven't told DH yet because he's still at work. And I'm still going to see it again in a week. Omg it was surreal. 

She couldn't see anything by an abdominable scan and had to wand me, but omg it was amazing. I'll post the pics soon!

Heart rate was 164bpm!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> You's guys!! I went to the doctor today about my back pain and cramping from last night, and I saw a different doctor. That's kinda how it is here, you can see multiple doctors lol. And she talked to me for a minute and then went okay, let's go do an ultrasound!! I saw baby!!!! It had little feet and toesies!!! And little arms and hands a fingers!!!! And it was moving SO MUCH!! She actually went ooh and turned the screen back and showed me and said it's like a mexican jumping bean!! I cried lol. She printed me up a couple of pics of a profile shot of the baby's head. I haven't told DH yet because he's still at work. And I'm still going to see it again in a week. Omg it was surreal.
> 
> She couldn't see anything by an abdominable scan and had to wand me, but omg it was amazing. I'll post the pics soon!
> 
> Heart rate was 164bpm!!

Wonderful news DSemcho, so glad that all is well :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

DSemcho said:


> You's guys!! I went to the doctor today about my back pain and cramping from last night, and I saw a different doctor. That's kinda how it is here, you can see multiple doctors lol. And she talked to me for a minute and then went okay, let's go do an ultrasound!! I saw baby!!!! It had little feet and toesies!!! And little arms and hands a fingers!!!! And it was moving SO MUCH!! She actually went ooh and turned the screen back and showed me and said it's like a mexican jumping bean!! I cried lol. She printed me up a couple of pics of a profile shot of the baby's head. I haven't told DH yet because he's still at work. And I'm still going to see it again in a week. Omg it was surreal.
> 
> She couldn't see anything by an abdominable scan and had to wand me, but omg it was amazing. I'll post the pics soon!
> 
> Heart rate was 164bpm!!

So cool! Can't wait to see baby looking like a baby! Post pics!! I bet you feel much better now.


----------



## RAFMrs2

Hi ladies, hurts to be here. We lost our baby at 10 weeks on NYrs day. Just wanted to pop in to say I wish you all a fabulous pregnancy x


----------



## KylasBaby

RAFMrs2 said:


> Hi ladies, hurts to be here. We lost our baby at 10 weeks on NYrs day. Just wanted to pop in to say I wish you all a fabulous pregnancy x

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> You's guys!! I went to the doctor today about my back pain and cramping from last night, and I saw a different doctor. That's kinda how it is here, you can see multiple doctors lol. And she talked to me for a minute and then went okay, let's go do an ultrasound!! I saw baby!!!! It had little feet and toesies!!! And little arms and hands a fingers!!!! And it was moving SO MUCH!! She actually went ooh and turned the screen back and showed me and said it's like a mexican jumping bean!! I cried lol. She printed me up a couple of pics of a profile shot of the baby's head. I haven't told DH yet because he's still at work. And I'm still going to see it again in a week. Omg it was surreal.
> 
> She couldn't see anything by an abdominable scan and had to wand me, but omg it was amazing. I'll post the pics soon!
> 
> Heart rate was 164bpm!!

How awesome!



RAFMrs2 said:


> Hi ladies, hurts to be here. We lost our baby at 10 weeks on NYrs day. Just wanted to pop in to say I wish you all a fabulous pregnancy x

Oh hun... I'm so sorry. Let me know if you need anything at all! :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

RAFMrs2 said:


> Hi ladies, hurts to be here. We lost our baby at 10 weeks on NYrs day. Just wanted to pop in to say I wish you all a fabulous pregnancy x

Very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

RAFMrs2 said:


> Hi ladies, hurts to be here. We lost our baby at 10 weeks on NYrs day. Just wanted to pop in to say I wish you all a fabulous pregnancy x

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

RAF I'm sorry for your loss.







Here are the pics! It's only the head :)


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps36e41ce8.jpg

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsba42bb7b.jpg

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps863e525e.jpg


----------



## greats

Here's my 11 week bump picture! Feeling very pregnant today. Decided to purge my bedroom, have thrown away 4 garbage bags full of junk or ratty clothing & have another bag of good clothes to give to my sis in law. Nesting hardcore today! 

Nausea isn't too bad today but maybe that's because I've been keeping myself busy. Have to take a lot of breaks from cleaning though bc when I start overdoing it I get a lil crampy with lower back aches.

Snowed again today! I'm over this winter crap. Bring on spring! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sass827

Major congrats dsem! That reassurance really means so much. 
I'm so sorry raf. I had a close friend call today to tell me she had an mmc. Just really breaks my heart. Things just aren't fair. 
So happy you lightened you load greats. Your bumps adorbs.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Awesome bump Greats! So awesome that you were able to get lots done today!

I hear you about winter, not a lot of snow but freezing here...


----------



## techheather

Sorry. Raf.


----------



## DSemcho

greats said:


> Here's my 11 week bump picture! Feeling very pregnant today. Decided to purge my bedroom, have thrown away 4 garbage bags full of junk or ratty clothing & have another bag of good clothes to give to my sis in law. Nesting hardcore today!
> 
> Nausea isn't too bad today but maybe that's because I've been keeping myself busy. Have to take a lot of breaks from cleaning though bc when I start overdoing it I get a lil crampy with lower back aches.
> 
> Snowed again today! I'm over this winter crap. Bring on spring! :thumbup:

Ooh I'm gonna start taking bump pics at 11 weeks too!!! And I'm totally in a cleaning mood as well. I had the strangest dream last night that I swept and mopped my sidewalk from my door, down to the road and then went around the block 

And it flurried here the other day, which is surprising because I'm in southern Turkey haha.


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry for your loss RAF. :(


----------



## Sass827

It's freezing here too. We're not going above freezing for a week. Every time I take dd outside she yells, "it cold!". It's so cute, but so true. 
Feeling nauceous before I even got out of bed today. I guess I should appreciate it though cause DH couldn't find the hb last night with the Doppler. Trying to chalk it up to him being out of practice but was disconcerting none the less. Any tips on finding the hb from you ladies?


----------



## KylasBaby

Hmmm doppler tips....keep searching until you find it lol. I had to search a long time the first few times. Sometimes it helped if I sucked my stomach in and held my breath. Also helped if my bladder was a little full, and *ahem* I've gone #2 recently. Or else I mostly heard intestinal noises haha. 

I can find her pretty easily now, but it was harder in the beginning.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on lately...busy busy busy...m/s has gotten much better

Kyla congrats on your baby girl...I was going to guess girl as the heartbeat was fast like with my daughter but asI caught up on all I've missed I seen you already found out lol


----------



## KylasBaby

hopingnowsit said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on lately...busy busy busy...m/s has gotten much better
> 
> Kyla congrats on your baby girl...I was going to guess girl as the heartbeat was fast like with my daughter but asI caught up on all I've missed I seen you already found out lol

Thank you! We found out Monday. Still hard to believe :cloud9:

Is anyone else already worrying about after the baby comes? Like the hospital stay and first few days/weeks after? My mother has already told me she wants to be at the hospital with me and that I'll need her even though I told her I don't want anyone at the hospital until a few hours after Ava is here. Same with bringing her home. M mom wants to take that week off of work and I really don't want anyone there. I'll be in pain, a mess, figuring things out and have my boobs out most of the time. I've told my mom her being there really isn't necessary. Especially since she says she wants to be there to hold the baby, not to help us or anything. I know I'm going to have a huge battle on my hands. And OHs parents are 2hrs away and she was hinting at having them stay with us, but I shot that down quick. If I don't feel comfortable with my own mother there I'm definitely not going to be comfortable with other people.


----------



## Kdear95

I had another ultrasound today! :) 
Baby is measuring right on time.
I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow.
I saw lots of waving and jumping. <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass, that's adorable re your daughter, I feel the same way as her, if I could I would not go outside at all for the months of January and February.

Congrats Kdear on your scan! 

Kylas, I would honestly not try to accommodate anyone else's wishes when it comes to the birth of your child and your first couple of days at home. Honestly, do whatever you and your partner think is best; if you only want the two of you there then let your Mother know that. My Mom and sister were supposed to be present for Isla's birth and they missed it (she was too quick) but in the end it was really nice just having DH there and it will be the way we plan it next time too. 

With Isla we were inundated with visitors every weekend from the time she was born (late August) until November :wacko: It was exhausting and honestly next time we'll worry less about making sure that friends/family get to meet the baby and focus on having more quality time as a family.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oops forgot to add that my Mom did stay with us for 2.5 weeks after Isla was born and it was honestly amazing, (I'm going to try and get her to stay for longer next time). :haha:

She helped look after Isla so I could nap during the day, cleaned the house, got groceries and made dinner for us. It was amazing to have all of the support and really helped DH and I at the beginning, especially when we were also dealing with tons of visitors and my raging hormones. 

I have a very close relationship with my Mom though and was comfortable bfing in front of her, etc, if you don't have that kind of relationship it might make things awkward...

Having a newborn is tough though so extra help might be nice, again it depends on if you think your Mom actually be helpful though...


----------



## KylasBaby

My mom has said she would only be there to hold the baby. She wouldn't actually do anything else to help out. I grew up in her daycare in our house and am a nanny so I've raised a fair number of kids so I'm not really worried about how anything will go with her once she is here. So honestly it would just bother me having my mother there because I'll want that time to bond with my baby and if I need to nap or anything OH will watch her and vice versa. I'll be breast feeding so pretty much sleeping when she will be sleeping.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sass827 said:


> It's freezing here too. We're not going above freezing for a week. Every time I take dd outside she yells, "it cold!". It's so cute, but so true.
> Feeling nauceous before I even got out of bed today. I guess I should appreciate it though cause DH couldn't find the hb last night with the Doppler. Trying to chalk it up to him being out of practice but was disconcerting none the less. Any tips on finding the hb from you ladies?

We always seem to find the placenta quickly (you'll know it from the distinctive wind blowing through trees sound) and baby always seems to be close by. 

But as Kyla said it can take awhile!


----------



## mumanddad

Greats lovely bump picture! 

I have my first scan tomorrow so going to do a bump picture before hand  I feel massive but my mum thinks I'm small :-/ haha


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I think my fatigue is gone

I am almost scared of jinxing it, but at 11 w 1 d and nearly 3:00 in the afternoon I am sitting at my desk andwait for itnot fighting to keep my (throbbing) eyes open and not in such a stupor that I can barely think straight, speak above a mumble or string a coherent sentence together.

Whoa. I actually feel like a normal human being, and one who is capable of doing my job no less. 

Makes me wonder if the measurements from the abdominal u/s I had at exactly 7 weeks were a little off and Im actually 12 w 1 day now, but who knows?

Either way I feel amazing. :happydance:


----------



## wonders10

My ultrasound went great! Baby is measuring pretty much on track for my dates at 8-8 1/2 weeks and the heart rate was 183. :cloud9:


----------



## greats

I hated having visitors but luckily everyone was pretty respectful and stayed away for the most part. My mom is taking my daughter though for a few days so we can get situated with the new baby and also since I didn't breast feed last time I really want to do it this time so I'll need some quiet time to help concentrate. Dh has paid paternity leave at work and plans to take an extra week of vacation so he'll be home for 3 weeks to help as well which will be so nice!

Told the mom of the boy I watch and she was thrilled about school and the pregnancy! She said she wants to keep me as a babysitter so she will work with me to go around my schedule. I was shocked, but happy nonetheless!

I sent a bump shot to my sister and she replied holy sh*t you have a baby belly already! Hahaha

I'm getting really anxious for my 12 week NT scan next Tuesday. I think it's a mixture of excitedness and nervousness.


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> My ultrasound went great! Baby is measuring pretty much on track for my dates at 8-8 1/2 weeks and the heart rate was 183. :cloud9:

Yay baby!


----------



## Siobhan14

Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone! I'm due August 29 and hoping I can join your group :)


----------



## QueenQueso

I'm also concerned about getting some alone time with baby after the birth. Everyone is going to want to come to the hospital and I'm not sure what to do about that. Last time, I asked them to stay out in the waiting room for an hour afterwards, so I could get through a first round of nursing, and they waited about 30 minutes before coming on in. With the cesarean, I was still having nurses in every ten minutes to check on me and it was really bothering me than everyone was in and out while they're pulling down my blankets and looking at my belly and stuff. So I want to ask them to just stay away, but I want my older kids to be brought in, which kinda makes it impossible to ask everyone to stay away (hospital is nearly an hour away from everyone, so it's not like someone could pop over and drop the kids off and come back later...). DH doesn't really understand my want for privacy either, as he is very extroverted and very much a people person.

With my oldest, I ended up going to my moms house and staying there for two weeks. She was off work for a week, and then my grandma (who lives two doors down from my mom) came during the day for the next week. Last time, no one really came. DH was off work for a couple days, grandma came a couple times, mom came once, but aside from DH, no one helped with anything besides baby, they were really just there to visit. 

We will see how it goes.


----------



## greats

Siobhan14 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone! I'm due August 29 and hoping I can join your group :)

Hi, and welcome!! For the front page, what do you think baby will be, boy or girl? We're having a little fun game to see who is correct lol


----------



## lian_83

U are so lucky! I'm in the exact opposite situation. First time my mum ever visited was when DS was 11 months (just last Christmas). And she and my brother spent 1 week complaining about the mess and DS' crying at night. She forced me to clean the house more and cook better even though I was badly suffering from MS, and in the end, she checked in at a nearby hotel because we can't tolerate each other anymore. I think that was the last straw, I will never see her again in my life!

Come August, Fingers crossed I have another easy birth. I plan to stay 2-3 days in the hospital, so at least I can get some meals, then when I come home, DH will start his 2-week paternal leave. We will also put DS in a family day care maybe 1-2 times a week to help ease the load. 




Mrs. Eddie said:


> Oops forgot to add that my Mom did stay with us for 2.5 weeks after Isla was born and it was honestly amazing, (I'm going to try and get her to stay for longer next time). :haha:
> 
> She helped look after Isla so I could nap during the day, cleaned the house, got groceries and made dinner for us. It was amazing to have all of the support and really helped DH and I at the beginning, especially when we were also dealing with tons of visitors and my raging hormones.
> 
> I have a very close relationship with my Mom though and was comfortable bfing in front of her, etc, if you don't have that kind of relationship it might make things awkward...
> 
> Having a newborn is tough though so extra help might be nice, again it depends on if you think your Mom actually be helpful though...


----------



## DSemcho

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> I think my fatigue is gone&#8230;
> 
> I am almost scared of jinxing it, but at 11 w 1 d and nearly 3:00 in the afternoon I am sitting at my desk and&#8230;wait for it&#8230;not fighting to keep my (throbbing) eyes open and not in such a stupor that I can barely think straight, speak above a mumble or string a coherent sentence together.
> 
> Whoa. I actually feel like a normal human being, and one who is capable of doing my job no less.
> 
> Makes me wonder if the measurements from the abdominal u/s I had at exactly 7 weeks were a little off and I&#8217;m actually 12 w 1 day now, but who knows?
> 
> Either way I feel amazing. :happydance:

I thought my fatigue was gone... But then I went to sleep at 8:30/9pm and didn't wake until 6am Lolol.




lian_83 said:


> U are so lucky! I'm in the exact opposite situation. First time my mum ever visited was when DS was 11 months (just last Christmas). And she and my brother spent 1 week complaining about the mess and DS' crying at night. She forced me to clean the house more and cook better even though I was badly suffering from MS, and in the end, she checked in at a nearby hotel because we can't tolerate each other anymore. I think that was the last straw, I will never see her again in my life!
> 
> Come August, Fingers crossed I have another easy birth. I plan to stay 2-3 days in the hospital, so at least I can get some meals, then when I come home, DH will start his 2-week paternal leave. We will also put DS in a family day care maybe 1-2 times a week to help ease the load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Oops forgot to add that my Mom did stay with us for 2.5 weeks after Isla was born and it was honestly amazing, (I'm going to try and get her to stay for longer next time). :haha:
> 
> She helped look after Isla so I could nap during the day, cleaned the house, got groceries and made dinner for us. It was amazing to have all of the support and really helped DH and I at the beginning, especially when we were also dealing with tons of visitors and my raging hormones.
> 
> I have a very close relationship with my Mom though and was comfortable bfing in front of her, etc, if you don't have that kind of relationship it might make things awkward...
> 
> Having a newborn is tough though so extra help might be nice, again it depends on if you think your Mom actually be helpful though...Click to expand...

I'm so hoping my mom doesn't come down. And I do not want her in the room. She's a drama-llama who every time we talk on the phone she says she is sick. And I know that if she does come down, she's going to try to do everything and I don't want that. I do want one of my best friends to come and my sister to be there. I know that them, plus DH, will be a great comfort in the delivery room and afterward. And my sister and her would boy understand that I want to try to do it all at first.



Also - I ordered my Doppler last night and it shipped today!! Someone said what would be the point of me ordering it because I'll get it between11 and 12 weeks, but honestly I know I'm gonna use it a couple of times a week for a while to make myself feel better. And when we see our families later in the pregnancy I can whip it out and they can hear it for themselves.


----------



## LavenderLove

For visitors we're going to request as much privacy as possible the first week or even two depending on how we're all adjusting. I don't get along with MIL to such an extreme degree she's not allowed anywhere near me, which will mean she can't see the baby in person unless I'm out of the house. My family's 3 hours away and in another country, and with my mother's mobility in poor shape it'd be a tough journey to make for her. I fully plan on having both my camera and Skype ready for them so I can bombard them with pictures if a trip isn't possible. :)

I still am trying to see what my hunches say about baby's gender. One Chinese predictor chart said girl and the alternate chart said boy. I sometimes get feelings of a girl, but DH doesn't have any hunches at all. I still kinda wanna guess girl for now. :haha:


----------



## lian_83

I predict boy. Well, I really wish it's a boy, but with such a bad MS, it's leaning towards pink. But, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :blue:


----------



## nixm

Hi ladies!! I am a bit late but hope I can still join. My EDD is 14 August. Had my first scan on 7+4 and heard a good hb @ 167. 

I am predicting a boy. Just had a feeling right after my BFP. Also haven't had MS. A bit of nausea here and there.


----------



## Siobhan14

greats said:


> Siobhan14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone! I'm due August 29 and hoping I can join your group :)
> 
> Hi, and welcome!! For the front page, what do you think baby will be, boy or girl? We're having a little fun game to see who is correct lolClick to expand...

Fun! So far this pregnancy has been so different from my first, so I'm going to guess it's a boy!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm guessing :pink: for myself because I feel the same way that I did with Isla but I did think she was a boy last time so I don't have the best track record with guessing :haha:

I am really lucky to have an amazing Mom and really family and friends who were so excited to meet Isla and wanted to help. I totally get not wanting people around for the first while though, especially if they're not going to be helpful, that's the last thing you need after having a baby...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Siobhan14 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone! I'm due August 29 and hoping I can join your group :)

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Rees

Wow, there's been a lot of chat in here :) I tend to stick to our fb group now. Am so lost now with this big post I'm giving up!!!!! :lol:

So hi!!!!!! *waves to the new people* (for those on the fb group I'm Leigh :) ) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Siobhan14 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone! I'm due August 29 and hoping I can join your group :)

Congrats! Will add you to the front. 



LavenderLove said:


> I still am trying to see what my hunches say about baby's gender. One Chinese predictor chart said girl and the alternate chart said boy. I sometimes get feelings of a girl, but DH doesn't have any hunches at all. I still kinda wanna guess girl for now. :haha:




lian_83 said:


> I predict boy. Well, I really wish it's a boy, but with such a bad MS, it's leaning towards pink. But, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :blue:

If you haven't told me previously I'll go add all your predictions. Never under estimate a mothers intuition. I was right about this pink bubba :)



nixm said:


> Hi ladies!! I am a bit late but hope I can still join. My EDD is 14 August. Had my first scan on 7+4 and heard a good hb @ 167.
> 
> I am predicting a boy. Just had a feeling right after my BFP. Also haven't had MS. A bit of nausea here and there.

Welcome and congrats. Will add you



Siobhan14 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siobhan14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone! I'm due August 29 and hoping I can join your group :)
> 
> Hi, and welcome!! For the front page, what do you think baby will be, boy or girl? We're having a little fun game to see who is correct lolClick to expand...
> 
> Fun! So far this pregnancy has been so different from my first, so I'm going to guess it's a boy!Click to expand...




Mrs. Eddie said:


> I'm guessing :pink: for myself because I feel the same way that I did with Isla but I did think she was a boy last time so I don't have the best track record with guessing :haha:

Will add all guesses if they aren't already on the front page.


----------



## wonders10

What the heck...I'm guessing this little bean is a girl! :pink:


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> What the heck...I'm guessing this little bean is a girl! :pink:

Will add!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome Siobhan and nixm! :flower:

Ha ha, you were right Dsemcho! I was in bed at 8:00 last night and slept until 6:00 AM - d'oh!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

A few weeks ago I was shuffling around the office like a zombie, feeling like crap. All of my coworkers looked all kinds of perky in comparison, until I caught sight of our office manager. She was vacant eyed, pale, and still wearing her toque even though she'd already been at work for an hour. I thought "wow, she looks exactly like I feel," then immediately wondered if she was pregnant too.

Found out yesterday that she is!! She is due at the end of June, so just a few weeks ahead of me. It took every ounce of self-restraint not to announce that I am pregnant too. Happy I'll have a pregnancy buddy to waddle around the office with.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> A few weeks ago I was shuffling around the office like a zombie, feeling like crap. All of my coworkers looked all kinds of perky in comparison, until I caught sight of our office manager. She was vacant eyed, pale, and still wearing her toque even though she'd already been at work for an hour. I thought "wow, she looks exactly like I feel," then immediately wondered if she was pregnant too.
> 
> Found out yesterday that she is!! She is due at the end of June, so just a few weeks ahead of me. It took every ounce of self-restraint not to announce that I am pregnant too. Happy I'll have a pregnancy buddy to waddle around the office with.

That's awesome that you'll have a pregnant co-worker, I did last time and it was fun! It's nice to have someone else who understands what you are going through (and that you can talk baby stuff with). 

My one work friend is pregnant now but she is almost due so she'll be leaving before I share my news with everyone, which is too bad. One of my best friends is also pregnant and another one is trying; the three of us were pregnant together last time so would be nice for the three of us to go through it together again!


----------



## greats

That's too funny!! I was the only preggo one at my job before and it was so awkward! Lol

My oldest SIL is 21.5 weeks now, one friend is 20 weeks, and another friend is 18 weeks. 

Super hungry today! All I want to do is stuff my face! When I'm not eating or drinking I'm nauseous. So trying to drink more rather than eat. Lol

Woke up to another bloody nose except this one was slow flowing and literally lasted 2 hours. I've never had a bloody nose like that before. 

So it's official... Only my yoga pants and leggings fit me. None of my shorts fit around my belly, none of my jeans or pants fit, either. I have 2 maternity pants but one is too small for my thighs. Can't afford to go shopping until next month. Wah!


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! Wow I feel like I missed a bunch. 
The conversation of who to have in the room and visitors is such a big one. I wanted only me and DH for the l&d and the first 24 hours. It caused a huge riff in my family, but that's because they're selfish occasionally. I'm so happy I did because I had a really traumatic labor and I think they would have just brought more drama. 
DH gets one week off work for a vaginal delivery or two weeks for a csection. He was a wonderful help to me but it was a little scary after he went back to work. Also, he later said that he really wished we had help after we got home and that it was all really hard and traumatic for him. He said next time he's willing to hire someone if need be. 
I'm in a much better place with my family these days so I'm hoping that lasts. Plus I need them here to keep dd while we're in the hospital and bring her to meet her new sibling too. Just hoping they don't try to trump the moment. 
On the gender guess front, I thought dd was a boy, so I'm a bad guesser too. I'm thinking boy this time since it's an opposite pregnancy, but who knows? We're more firm on our boy name, but a boy will put the kids rooms in limbo (another long story).


----------



## bebedreamr

Sass827 said:


> Hey girls! Wow I feel like I missed a bunch.
> The conversation of who to have in the room and visitors is such a big one. I wanted only me and DH for the l&d and the first 24 hours. It caused a huge riff in my family, but that's because they're selfish occasionally. I'm so happy I did because I had a really traumatic labor and I think they would have just brought more drama.
> DH gets one week off work for a vaginal delivery or two weeks for a csection. He was a wonderful help to me but it was a little scary after he went back to work. Also, he later said that he really wished we had help after we got home and that it was all really hard and traumatic for him. He said next time he's willing to hire someone if need be.
> I'm in a much better place with my family these days so I'm hoping that lasts. Plus I need them here to keep dd while we're in the hospital and bring her to meet her new sibling too. Just hoping they don't try to trump the moment.
> On the gender guess front, I thought dd was a boy, so I'm a bad guesser too. I'm thinking boy this time since it's an opposite pregnancy, but who knows? We're more firm on our boy name, but a boy will put the kids rooms in limbo (another long story).

A similar thing happened to me too Sass regarding letting people in the room after delivery. I requested with my first baby only my parents on the day of the birth to be allowed to visit. This caused problems for my SIL, as I allowed my brother in (as per my parents requests) and requested she and my OH's family come on another day. This was not to exclude anyone, more so I just wanted to be able to rest as going in I didn't know what labor would be like. I am not sure to this day that my SIL has forgiven me, as she has since brought it to my attention. She is a wonderful aunt though!

As for this birth.... it's my second baby, will be grandbaby # 3 and I just don't expect anyone to really knock down the doors to visit. So I have no rules! LOL just give me a few hours to rest is all.

As for my gender guess... I totally say BOY! With my DD I actually had nausea and got sick. I still get nauseous, but I have not gotten sick once! And I am SO much more hungry, constantly. And I get angrier easier, so I am definitely thinking boy. And I won't lie, I was hoping for a girl as my DD is 100% sure she wants a sister! OH thinks its a girl as he is convinced he is destined to be surrounded by women his whole life (raised by his mom mostly, has a sister, and then we now have DD, me, cat, dog & fish are all females)... so he is going to be surprised I think! But he always says he loves all his girls <3


----------



## bebedreamr

greats said:


> So it's official... Only my yoga pants and leggings fit me. None of my shorts fit around my belly, none of my jeans or pants fit, either. I have 2 maternity pants but one is too small for my thighs. Can't afford to go shopping until next month. Wah!

This in-between stage is SO HARD! Have you maybe tried using an elastic band for some of your other pants?

At least yoga pants and leggings are comfy! I am sad on the days I have to wear regular pants because all my leggings are dirty. lol. Jeans suck!


----------



## wonders10

I'm not too worried about family being around at the time of delivery. I plan on having boyfriend and my mom while actually delivering. After, I'm really not concerned either as I don't have any super close friends that would come to hospital and my family is so small - just my brother, his wife and 2 kids, whom I all love. My brother hates hospitals so will probably limit his visits and the rest can come anytime. They are more than understanding about things so if I need some time to rest or something, I know they will give it to me. OH's parents are in another state and are not excited about it to say the least so they won't be an issue.

My boyfriend will be taking some time off but probably not a lot, just enough for me to have the baby and get somewhat settled at home. I will have my mom very close by when I come home thank goodness and I'm sure my SIL will also like to visit more as she doesn't work. I don't think I'll mind. If anything, it'll give me a chance to shower or nap :haha:.


----------



## wonders10

Greats...I have a belly band that I bought at Target. Its sort of like a large tube top that you put over your unbuttoned pants (with a longer top to cover it). Its a little annoying but does give me a few more options when all my comfy clothes are dirty.


----------



## OneMore Time

greats said:


> So it's official... Only my yoga pants and leggings fit me.

I tried in vain last night to put my favorite jeans on. I got them up and buttoned but, being a believer that butt cracks should stay inside your pants when you sit, I threw in the towel. I am wearing yoga pants, all day - every day. I'm not buying maternity clothes this time around - they are so painfully expensive. Once it gets warm, I can get away with yoga pants and maxi skirts. That's my hope anyway.


----------



## greats

OneMore Time said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> So it's official... Only my yoga pants and leggings fit me.
> 
> I tried in vain last night to put my favorite jeans on. I got them up and buttoned but, being a believer that butt cracks should stay inside your pants when you sit, I threw in the towel. I am wearing yoga pants, all day - every day. I'm not buying maternity clothes this time around - they are so painfully expensive. Once it gets warm, I can get away with yoga pants and maxi skirts. That's my hope anyway.Click to expand...

That's why I can't wait for warmer weather bc I have soooo many maxi skirts and dresses! Lol I have a terrible winter wardrobe pregnant or not lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I have way nicer spring/summer maternity clothes as well. Last winter I didn't really need maternity clothes, except for jeans and that wasn't until way later. Right now I am just trying to make it to 12 weeks before I have to start wearing maternity clothes again, more for my own pride than anything else :haha: So far I'm still fitting into all regular clothes but bloat/bump is starting to get bigger...


----------



## wonders10

Thank goodness I am in Florida! I wear dresses all the freakin' time! Its great and so comfy!


----------



## bebedreamr

OneMore Time said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> So it's official... Only my yoga pants and leggings fit me.
> 
> I tried in vain last night to put my favorite jeans on. I got them up and buttoned but, being a believer that butt cracks should stay inside your pants when you sit, I threw in the towel. I am wearing yoga pants, all day - every day. I'm not buying maternity clothes this time around - they are so painfully expensive. Once it gets warm, I can get away with yoga pants and maxi skirts. That's my hope anyway.Click to expand...

I love the Maxi skirt idea- cute, stylish and COMFY! I broke down and bought some maternity clothes, but they were all on sale :happydance: and I bought a pair of leggings and a few dresses!

If you see a good deal on Maxi skirts keep me in the loop! I want to buy more just because I love them. And I am girly like that!



Mrs. Eddie said:


> I have way nicer spring/summer maternity clothes as well. Last winter I didn't really need maternity clothes, except for jeans and that wasn't until way later. Right now I am just trying to make it to 12 weeks before I have to start wearing maternity clothes again, more for my own pride than anything else :haha: So far I'm still fitting into all regular clothes but bloat/bump is starting to get bigger...

Agreed! My bloat has been consistent. Makes it hard to keep this a secret! I didn't think I would have such a belly the second time around. Makes me worry how many are in there. LOL
Bright side is at least maternity clothes are comfy!


----------



## greats

wonders10 said:


> Thank goodness I am in Florida! I wear dresses all the freakin' time! Its great and so comfy!

And here I am living in Chicago... Lol


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hey any of you ladies tried the baking soda test? If so were the results from previous pregnancies correct? I did the test for the first time and no fizz or anything so thinking my girl feeling is right :)


----------



## KylasBaby

hopingnowsit said:


> Hey any of you ladies tried the baking soda test? If so were the results from previous pregnancies correct? I did the test for the first time and no fizz or anything so thinking my girl feeling is right :)

I did the day I got my blood test results. Before I got them as I did it when I first woke up. Not even one little bubble. Baby is indeed a girl. Was correct for me :)


----------



## hivechild

First time around, I said I'd be okay with my mum being with me while I was laboring but wanted to actually birth with just me and hubby. As it turns out, I insisted she be there the whole time and wouldn't let her leave. :D

She was also with us for about 5 weeks after the birth and it was awesome. She was coming from Australia so she planned to be here to help in the last few weeks of pregnancy and first couple weeks after, but I went into labor early. She'd changed her flight to get here a week earlier which worked out well because I gave birth right as her plane would have been landing if she had got her original flight!

Anyway, I'd be peeved if my mum said she was just going to sit around holding the baby, but I know she would never do that. For everything else, it's good to have an idea of what you want to happen, but be open to your feelings about things changing once you're actually in the midst of it all!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Quit rubbing it in Wonders :haha: Seriuosly I wish I lived in a warm climate like Florida, I am not a fan of winter at all. 

Bebedreamer, I also love how comfy maternity clothes are, maternity jeans are so amazing, I was almost sad when I had to stop wearing them...


----------



## DSemcho

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> A few weeks ago I was shuffling around the office like a zombie, feeling like crap. All of my coworkers looked all kinds of perky in comparison, until I caught sight of our office manager. She was vacant eyed, pale, and still wearing her toque even though she'd already been at work for an hour. I thought "wow, she looks exactly like I feel," then immediately wondered if she was pregnant too.
> 
> Found out yesterday that she is!! She is due at the end of June, so just a few weeks ahead of me. It took every ounce of self-restraint not to announce that I am pregnant too. Happy I'll have a pregnancy buddy to waddle around the office with.

Awesome!! There is a Captain in my building that is a few days behind me lol. (I work on a military base)



wonders10 said:


> Greats...I have a belly band that I bought at Target. Its sort of like a large tube top that you put over your unbuttoned pants (with a longer top to cover it). Its a little annoying but does give me a few more options when all my comfy clothes are dirty.

I got my bellyband second hand for free - and it's my savior.



hopingnowsit said:


> Hey any of you ladies tried the baking soda test? If so were the results from previous pregnancies correct? I did the test for the first time and no fizz or anything so thinking my girl feeling is right :)

I did it a few nights ago, and I had an inch and a half of solid foam. Still have a few weeks until I find out what it is.


Nothing new except I woke up at 3am with horrible gas cramps and then realized I also had to pee really badly. 

Oh and I had another crazy dream last night! So me and DH lived in a busy neighborhood and we had a school bus (like the big yellow ones in the states) in front of our house (don't know why...) and my tiniest dog (will post a pic later so you can understand how tiny) ran out into the street with a rawhide. So... This part made sense because she hates walking on grass, and when you yell at her to stop something she gives you this dumbfounded deer in headlights look. Well she did that in my dream and got ran over; I yelled for DH to grab her and I had to get dressed. Came back down and DH was sitting in his recliner watching

Spoiler
porn
 with his

Spoiler
weenie in his hand
. And I flipped shit on him... Went outside and all I saw was someone at my porch and there was a tiny liver and intestine and they told me she had got ran over a few more times because my DH hadn't moved her and that that was all that was left.... Needless to say I woke up pissed at DH, but I talked to him about it... He seems to be really good at deciphering dreams, and he said the bus is probably me feeling like I have to carry a bunch of people (some people at work I have to hold their damn hands the whole way). The him

Spoiler
whacking it
 thing was probably me feeling upset that I can't control the fact that we haven't DTD in three weeks and that I feel like he doesn't want me. And the Lilly (my dog) getting ran over is me feeling like I have no control in my life. He has seriously deciphered ALL of my crazy ass dreams.


----------



## nixm

So glad I am not the only one with terrible bloating!! This is my first though... In the evenings I look like I am 6 months pregnant!!! It's summer here and I can't wait for the colder weather! My thighs have gotten massive so dresses aren't the most comfortable atm. I've only gained 4lbs and I think it all went to my thighs!!


----------



## DSemcho

The doc said I haven't gained any weight - but I think I've lost two pounds. They always weigh me in the afternoons at like 1400/1500 after I've eaten and stuff lol. Horrible.


----------



## Rees

For the delivery room stuff I need my mum there!!!!! :) she's amazing and I wouldn't want her to miss out on her 3rd grandchild being born! And my OH will be there too :) my 2 kids will have to be with either daddy or his family as I need my mummy in with me :) (she does this amazing hypnotic "deep breaths" thing and it helped so much when I was in labour with my daughter and son - breathe in "deeeeeep" and out on "breath" - so good at regulating my breathing)

DSemcho - that's one crazy dream!!!!!! Sounds like your OH is spot on though with decoding it!!!!!! *hugs* xx


----------



## greats

Ladies please save me today. I'm too nice of a person, I don't know why I agreed to babysitting my almost 4 year old niece today. If you look up the definition of the devil child in the dictionary her picture will be right next to it. (Not really but still...)

Her mom (one of my SILs) doesn't discipline her and says it's normal for her age. I'm sorry but dragging my 2 year old daughter out of her play car and across the room isn't normal! Or any violence like that. Last time I babysat her she was playing nicely with some dolls when all of a sudden she looked up to me and said I know how to punch people and I'm going to punch mommy and daddy and Rylee (my daughter). Wtf kind of 3.5 year old says that?

I was beyond distraught last time I watched her. I said never again. Ughhhhhhh.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, that is a crazy dream DSemcho, I always have weird dreams when pregnant too.

Rees, that's awesome that your Mom can be so helpful during labour. I think mine would be great too but after having it be just me DH and the one midwife last time I think I would like to go that route again.

Nixm, super bloated at night too! 

Greats, your niece sounds awful, I can't believe she made that comment about punching people, where would she learn that from??? Sounds like she's in need of major discipline or at least someone needs to explain to her what kind of behavior is acceptable. Good luck today.


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Wow, that is a crazy dream DSemcho, I always have weird dreams when pregnant too.
> 
> Rees, that's awesome that your Mom can be so helpful during labour. I think mine would be great too but after having it be just me DH and the one midwife last time I think I would like to go that route again.
> 
> Nixm, super bloated at night too!
> 
> Greats, your niece sounds awful, I can't believe she made that comment about punching people, where would she learn that from??? Sounds like she's in need of major discipline or at least someone needs to explain to her what kind of behavior is acceptable. Good luck today.

Yeah she's only been here 20 mins and she's managed to push my daughter down already. My husband was good about seeing it bc I was cleaning the kitchen when it happened.

Normally my niece goes to preschool but her older brother pushed her down and she hit her face on the door so she's got a huge bruise on the left side of her face. Smh.


On a pregnancy front, I think my nausea is officially starting to ease up. It hasn't been terrible the past couple days, and I've been managing it easily by just taking a dip or bite of something.


----------



## Sass827

I'm on the weird dreams too. If I told DH, he'd just say it was weird. 
Dd threw her poop again this morning. She's learned how to unzipped her sleeper. 
I'm sorry about your niece greats. We have a nephew who's not nice and I want to cut him out most of the time too. His parents coddle him and cry if someone stands up to him. It's crazy. 
DH and I still have not been able to find the hb w the Doppler and it's really upsetting me. Now I'm thinking of getting a private scan. A local place does them for $69, so I was thinking maybe an early valentines present? Just when to do it? I don't get a scan til 20 weeks, so what's that, the end of March? So I guess mid February would be best, but I'm having such a hard time being patient. My next OB appt isn't until January 26, which feels so far away! I'm freaking that something bad has happened and I'm just in the dark. :(


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I'm on the weird dreams too. If I told DH, he'd just say it was weird.
> Dd threw her poop again this morning. She's learned how to unzipped her sleeper.
> I'm sorry about your niece greats. We have a nephew who's not nice and I want to cut him out most of the time too. His parents coddle him and cry if someone stands up to him. It's crazy.
> DH and I still have not been able to find the hb w the Doppler and it's really upsetting me. Now I'm thinking of getting a private scan. A local place does them for $69, so I was thinking maybe an early valentines present? Just when to do it? I don't get a scan til 20 weeks, so what's that, the end of March? So I guess mid February would be best, but I'm having such a hard time being patient. My next OB appt isn't until January 26, which feels so far away! I'm freaking that something bad has happened and I'm just in the dark. :(

That's not too bad for a private scan. I would do it since you're not having one until 20 weeks!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry to hear about getting stuck with your nephew greats. We have a child like that in our (extended) family and it frustrates everyone. The parents never discipline him and just laugh when he misbehaves.

Sass, maybe you are just too early for the doppler to pick up the heartbeat? I think I remember reading that it is difficult to find before 10-11 weeks, can anyone else confirm? For the price you quoted I'd just go for the early scan too. It sounds like a great Valentine's present!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass, when I first started listening it took me a good long time. I don't remember if it was an hour or a half hour. Baby likes to be tucked up close to the placenta so it was hard to find and very faint in the beginning. I just kept searching until I found it. It got much easier around 10.5 weeks and now is really easy. I'd recommend the scan though if you want it to put your mind at ease. 

So this morning I decided I should step on the scale to see what kind of lecture I was gonna get from my OB at my appointment next week. To my pleasant surprise I am actually down a pound. I was butt naked though and at the doctor I had my shoes and clothes on and such and I know their scale is more accurate, but I can't imagine mine being too far off. Something can be said for nausea lol.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'm finally ready to make a guess if you wouldn't mind adding this to the front page Kyla. Thanks in advance!

I did the baking soda test and it fizzed, so that plus the Chinese gender calculator, where my "bump" is sitting (though I'm not sure if it's a bump or just bloat), and the fact that I haven't been sick but have been insanely hungry leads me to guess that our little one is a he.

We shall see though!


----------



## KylasBaby

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> I'm finally ready to make a guess if you wouldn't mind adding this to the front page Kyla. Thanks in advance!
> 
> I did the baking soda test and it fizzed, so that plus the Chinese gender calculator, where my "bump" is sitting (though I'm not sure if it's a bump or just bloat), and the fact that I haven't been sick but have been insanely hungry leads me to guess that our little on is a he.
> 
> We shall see though!

Will add it :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass, if you're very concerned I would go get a scan, especially if it will give you peace of mind. I've never used a Doppler myself but as Kylas said I've heard it can be tricky to find a hb, especially if you have an anterior placenta (my friend had one and it took a long time before they could hear baby's heartbeat, it also took longer for her to feel him move). 

I'm sure all is well though :hugs:


----------



## greats

Well today went well so far with my niece. She never ever naps but I managed to get her to nap for 2 hours! Still a brat, though.

Neighbors above me have hard wood floors and let their toddler run from room to room all day screaming at the top of his lungs so literally sounds like elephants living upstairs. As a result, my daughter can't nap anymore as she is a light sleeper like me. Two days without a nap equals one tired momma!

Got super hungry an hour after eating a decent lunch and then got really nauseous. Still fighting the urge to throw up every where. I keep munching on small snacks to help.


----------



## Sass827

Do you have a white noise machine greats?


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> Do you have a white noise machine greats?

We've tried a white noise app on my iPad and a fan. She sleeps horrible with them. Ugh she gets her sleep habits from me! I can't sleep with noise either lol She normally naps so well when it's quiet, just the past 2 days the kid upstairs has been super hyper or something lol he's usually at daycare but I think one of the moms is on vacation or something.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi by my scans I'm due 27th August but I'm sure by my dates I'm due a few days earlier. Plus I'm expecting fraternal twins so could well be very early August or even July when the babies arrive &#55357;&#56438;&#55357;&#56438;


----------



## greats

Ivoryapril said:


> Hi by my scans I'm due 27th August but I'm sure by my dates I'm due a few days earlier. Plus I'm expecting fraternal twins so could well be very early August or even July when the babies arrive &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Hi there! Ooo twins! That's awesome!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome ivory!


----------



## KylasBaby

Ivoryapril said:


> Hi by my scans I'm due 27th August but I'm sure by my dates I'm due a few days earlier. Plus I'm expecting fraternal twins so could well be very early August or even July when the babies arrive &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Congrats! Will add you


----------



## QueenQueso

So I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, which is when I originally told DH we could announce. But I'm still not ready. I keep feeling like 'oh, lets wait until after this' or 'but it's only one more week until that'... My issue is that my parents and grandma are going to be very angry and it'll probably take them a few weeks to come around. This has been the pattern for both previous kids, so I don't expect any difference this time. So now, I'm almost done with the first tri, but next weekend my mom wants to make a trip to this special bookstore an hour away. And then two weekends after that is my oldest son's birthday party. And then it's Valentines day. And my oldest is on a county basketball league that's going to start weekly games next weekend... It feels like there's always something that I don't want to make it all awkward for. Like I don't want to tell them and then have to sit there at the basketball game in silence or whatever.

Also, secondary to that, I haven't figured out HOW I want to announce yet. Obviously we're not going to get that awesome YouTube-worthy reaction, but I still want to do something cute that I can preferably take a picture of to post as our facebook announcement. Any ideas?

His family, btw, are going to be thrilled, as will all of our friends. And most of my extended family. It's only those 3, and probably my grandma's sisters whom I barely ever see anyway, who are going to be shitty.


----------



## QueenQueso

On a side note, does anyone know if kinda-old baking soda will still work for the 'test'? The only box of it that I have is the one that's in the refridgerator...


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> On a side note, does anyone know if kinda-old baking soda will still work for the 'test'? The only box of it that I have is the one that's in the refridgerator...

What I've read says it should be relatively new. That said no idea how old the stuff I used was. Had to be under 6 months though as it gets used up fast. Can always try it and see?


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! Had such a great day. Dr visit with my mom, she got to se baby's heart beating in person! Then a yummy lunch and lots of quality time with my boyfriend.

The Dr took 5 :wacko: vials of blood. And I'm officially 9 weeks today so I'll have to change my ticker! And...because I'm an old lady, I am getting the Panorama test in 2 weeks and I'll know if this little bean is a he or a she! Then my NT scan the following week and another monthly OB visit in February.


----------



## QueenQueso

KylasBaby said:


> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know if kinda-old baking soda will still work for the 'test'? The only box of it that I have is the one that's in the refridgerator...
> 
> What I've read says it should be relatively new. That said no idea how old the stuff I used was. Had to be under 6 months though as it gets used up fast. Can always try it and see?Click to expand...

Went ahead and used the who-knows-how-old baking soda in the fridge, it fizzed and bubbled like crazy. Boy #3 on board? :shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

11 Weeks today!


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies! Had such a great day. Dr visit with my mom, she got to se baby's heart beating in person! Then a yummy lunch and lots of quality time with my boyfriend.
> 
> The Dr took 5 :wacko: vials of blood. And I'm officially 9 weeks today so I'll have to change my ticker! And...because I'm an old lady, I am getting the Panorama test in 2 weeks and I'll know if this little bean is a he or a she! Then my NT scan the following week and another monthly OB visit in February.

Congrats! Mine took 14 vials my first visit! I was surprised I could walk out of there. And yay for the panorama test. I was super excited I got it. Can't wait for your results!



QueenQueso said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know if kinda-old baking soda will still work for the 'test'? The only box of it that I have is the one that's in the refridgerator...
> 
> What I've read says it should be relatively new. That said no idea how old the stuff I used was. Had to be under 6 months though as it gets used up fast. Can always try it and see?Click to expand...
> 
> Went ahead and used the who-knows-how-old baking soda in the fridge, it fizzed and bubbled like crazy. Boy #3 on board? :shrug:Click to expand...

It looks that way. Mine didn't even have one bubble after mixing it really well. :)



DSemcho said:


> 11 Weeks today!

Happy 11 weeks!!

I have to be up to babysit in 3.5 hours and I'm wide awake! I can only ever sleep and stay asleep if I take 2 benadryl but I only had 2 left so took one last night and one tonight. Not helping. I just wanna sleep :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Going to the gym today for the first time since my BFP. Even though I'm overweight, I am a gym rat - I was going 5-6 days a week before BFP and I do weight lifting (bench is between 95lbs - 115lbs depending on the day) so I'm going back to doing weightlifting - however at a dramatically smaller weight. I don't want my heart rate to get above 140bpm so I think I'll mostly be using 10 - 15lb dumbbells :(


----------



## jennahlou

Hey girls xx will try and catch up just had a manic few days xxx just popped in to say I'm finally in double figures xxx jelly bean is 10 weeks today xx


----------



## greats

Queenqueso, I kind of understand how you feel (in a slightly different way). We told close family and friends so they keep asking when we're going to announce it to the world (fb) but I don't want to yet. I don't feel ready. I'm friends with a lot of my old police coworkers and I literally got my bfp 3 weeks after resigning so they're all probably going to say something like oh that's why you left! I left bc it was making me so stressed out and causing my thyroid levels to go extremely high and to have severe anxiety and panic attacks. Plus I don't know what the rest of my side of the family is going to say. I honestly feel on edge about it, I hate this feeling. With our daughter I was bursting at the seams to announce on fb and this time I'm terrified of it. 

DSemcho, I think I may start going to the gym again today as well. I have a membership I haven't used in 6 months. I'm just don't want to gain the 55-60lbs I gained last time, I was over 220lbs and my knees and ankles hurt so bad. I'm trying really hard to be healthy this time around.

On another note, lovely dh put the thermostat to 80 last night and I'm up at 4:30am and can't sleep bc I was sweating my ass off. It's so dry in here now I've put lotion on my hands twice already. Not happy right now at all.


----------



## KylasBaby

I don't want to announce on fb anytime soon. I said after my 15 week ultrasound then pushed it back to 20. Don't want them bursting my bubble. I'll let my grandmother tell the rest of my family (since they're her sons and their families) sometime once I get into the second tri and I'll tell everyone else I want to know when im ready. Whenever that will be lol. I told my friends right away last time so now I'm scared to jinx anything.


----------



## OneMore Time

I started working out again 2 weeks ago. 3 days with weights, 3 days cardio and yoga when I have the extra time. It is all much lower intensity than pre-pregnancy but still takes effort. The mental benefits alone make it worth it, the physical benefits are just a plus.


----------



## DSemcho

Greats - at 6 weeks I was 232 and haven't gained yet. I started cramping at the gym and stopped working out but I wonder if it's constipation cramps now lol.

I felt so lazy while at the gym because I was bench pressing 15lb Dumbbells and I'm used to 40/45s :(

I'm used to doing a triceps extension at 40/45lbs on a pulley and was doing 15. DH fussed at me for squatting with a smith machine with a tiny 5lb plate on each side and made me switch to box squats with no weight. Le sigh.


----------



## LavenderLove

I had to announce on FB way sooner than I wanted just because I've been so sick. I was so depressed before I announced since I couldn't tell anyone why I couldn't see them anymore. I felt SO much better after we announced. At that point I would have rather announced a miscarriage than kept going on being so miserably isolated. :(

Ha I planned to be active during pregnancy but my body so far as had other ideas! Hopefully I can feel better soon and at least start going for walks and such.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

We were planning to announce at 13 weeks but I have a doctor's appointment just after that where I'll be able to get the results from my first round of genetic tests so thinking I'll push it back...

I'll be exactly 14 weeks on my mom's birthday so thinking I'll spill the beans then...that way when people call my mom to wish her a happy birthday she can finally tell them she's expecting a grandchild! I also have bootcamp that day, so I can tell everyone there in person.

The first trimester is just crawling...dying to get to the second trimester and tell everyone already!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

We have this test in British Columbia, except it is called the Harmony21 or something.

There is a research study going on right now where you can get it done for free instead of paying $795!! But when I went to sign up I was told I don't qualify as they already have enough samples from "old" moms (those who will be 35 or older when they give birth). Grrr, I turn 35 less than 3 months before my due date! I am so bummed about this. :-(

My pregnant coworker participated (she is younger than me) and knows that she is having a boy.

I guess my only choice if I decide to get it done is pay for it out of pocket and see if my and DH's insurance companies will reimburse us for the cost. :-(


----------



## KylasBaby

I started out this pregnancy doing really well with exercising. Then the ms hit and the exhaustion and that all went out the window. I do still take a ten minute walk everyday with the dog at work (so every week day that would be). But that's it. And I'm down 2lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight. A lot can be said for nausea lol.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Kyla I'm in the same boat as you...had the best of intentions to keep exercising but fatigue and nausea swept that away quick...much better with nausea now but I'm down 3 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight....I know baby is growing and doing so whatever I lose I'l take :) ...... found the heartbeat last night...nice and fast so yes def a girl i think...12 weeks tomorrow Yay First Tri almost done !


----------



## DSemcho

A few people we know announced on FB that they are due, all at the end of August. I'm waiting until after my scan on Tuesday (11+3) just so I feel safer. I'm surprised my mom hasn't posted about it yet lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

hopingnowsit said:


> Kyla I'm in the same boat as you...had the best of intentions to keep exercising but fatigue and nausea swept that away quick...much better with nausea now but I'm down 3 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight....I know baby is growing and doing so whatever I lose I'l take :) ...... found the heartbeat last night...nice and fast so yes def a girl i think...12 weeks tomorrow Yay First Tri almost done !

I'm honestly surprised I've lost weight. There were a cpl weeks I only ate crap because I was so nauseous and that was all I could stomach. And now I'm feeling a bit better and feel like I'm pigging out but I guess not lol. Ill take it. 

Yay for girls! And first tri almost being over :happydance:


----------



## LavenderLove

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> We have this test in British Columbia, except it is called the Harmony21 or something.
> 
> There is a research study going on right now where you can get it done for free instead of paying $795!! But when I went to sign up I was told I don't qualify as they already have enough samples from "old" moms (those who will be 35 or older when they give birth). Grrr, I turn 35 less than 3 months before my due date! I am so bummed about this. :-(
> 
> My pregnant coworker participated (she is younger than me) and knows that she is having a boy.
> 
> I guess my only choice if I decide to get it done is pay for it out of pocket and see if my and DH's insurance companies will reimburse us for the cost. :-(

Oh wow, where do you sign up for the study? I'd love to try and see if I qualify since I think I'm out of luck with getting it covered otherwise. I'm sorry you didn't get to be in the study. :(


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

[/QUOTE] Oh wow, where do you sign up for the study? I'd love to try and see if I qualify since I think I'm out of luck with getting it covered otherwise. I'm sorry you didn't get to be in the study. :([/QUOTE]

Lavender are you in the Vancouver area? The study takes place at the Women's and Children's hospital here. If you are let me know and I'll post the info!

Here is the criteria the researcher emailed me:

* be pregnant with only one baby;
* get a dating scan to confirm your dates 
* be able to come for an apt. at BCWH for consent and blood drawn between 10 weeks and 13 weeks and 6 days gestation 
*be participating in the provincial prenatal genetic screening program ( SIPS), which consists of getting two blood tests (the first at around 10 weeks and the second at 15 weeks) . This screening needs to be organized by your doctor or midwife.

I hope you get to participate!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Oh wow, where do you sign up for the study? I'd love to try and see if I qualify since I think I'm out of luck with getting it covered otherwise. I'm sorry you didn't get to be in the study. :(
> 
> Lavender are you in the Vancouver area? The study takes place at the Women's and Children's hospital here. If you are let me know and I'll post the info!
> 
> Here is the criteria the researcher emailed me:
> 
> * be pregnant with only one baby;
> * get a dating scan to confirm your dates
> * be able to come for an apt. at BCWH for consent and blood drawn between 10 weeks and 13 weeks and 6 days gestation
> *be participating in the provincial prenatal genetic screening program ( SIPS), which consists of getting two blood tests (the first at around 10 weeks and the second at 15 weeks) . This screening needs to be organized by your doctor or midwife.
> 
> I hope you get to participate!!Click to expand...

I'm close to Vancouver, so I hope that not being in the city proper is still okay. All I know about BCWH is that I can't deliver there, haha. I think my only fear with that test is being too sick to travel if I'm not well enough by that 10-13 week gestation point.  Fingers crossed I feel better then!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

[/QUOTE] I'm close to Vancouver, so I hope that not being in the city proper is still okay. All I know about BCWH is that I can't deliver there, haha. I think my only fear with that test is being too sick to travel if I'm not well enough by that 10-13 week gestation point.  Fingers crossed I feel better then![/QUOTE]

I don't think you have to be a resident of Metro Van, just be able to travel to the BCWH.

Here are the email addresses/phone number of the people to contact:

Sylvie Langlois
Geneticist for the Pegasus trial.

Keli Harrington
Research Coordinator
PEGASUS Study
Dept. of Medical Genetics - UBC
4500 Oak St - Room B226
Vancouver, BC V6H 3N1
Tel: 604-875-2000 ext 5561

Harrington, Keli <[email protected]>
Sylvie Langl <[email protected]>

I hope you feel better so you can participate!


----------



## greats

I'm dragging my behind to the gym tonight no matter what bc I've been so sedentary it's making me on edge lol I plan on just going on the elliptical for 20 mins and doing some arm work outs with some 5lb weights.

They had a bunch fruit on sale at the market today so I made a huge fruit salad! Fruit and lemon water is really helping with my nausea. I'm wondering if dehydration makes nausea worse? I can't seem to drink water during this pregnancy unless it has a lemon slice in it lol

Lavender I hope you get chosen!


----------



## jennahlou

MS easing up now..so now I don't feel as sick I'm terrified :( xxxx thinking of getting a Doppler but will I be able to hear the heartbeat at 10 weeks xxx


----------



## KylasBaby

I've had such a massive headache all day! 
Tried and tried and tried to wait it out but ended up taking some Tylenol :(. Hasn't done a damn thing an hour later now wishing I hadn't taken it at all. I don't like taking things unless absolutely necessary which it seemed to be but didn't do anything so that was pointless. No idea why I have such a bad headache. I'm not one to normally get headaches.


----------



## greats

I had never gotten a migraine before until I was 8 weeks pregnant with my daughter. I've been getting them ever since. The only thing that works for me is to go to bed. Hang in there!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks!

I laid flat on the couch, had some dinner, took a little nap and my head is much better! Currently waiting for my benadryl to kick in so I can get back to sleep. I was tempted to try some caffiene and see if it helped but I haven't had any since April/May and didn't wanna add it back in if I could avoid it. Hoping I wake up all better :) OH wants to do some new house/baby shopping tomorrow so I need to feel good.


----------



## LavenderLove

Has Benadryl or Unisom worked better for you ladies for sleep? I've been using Unisom but even now it just makes me drowsy and I can't actually fall asleep.


----------



## LavenderLove

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> I'm close to Vancouver, so I hope that not being in the city proper is still okay. All I know about BCWH is that I can't deliver there, haha. I think my only fear with that test is being too sick to travel if I'm not well enough by that 10-13 week gestation point.  Fingers crossed I feel better then!
> 
> I don't think you have to be a resident of Metro Van, just be able to travel to the BCWH.
> 
> Here are the email addresses/phone number of the people to contact:
> 
> Sylvie Langlois
> Geneticist for the Pegasus trial.
> 
> Keli Harrington
> Research Coordinator
> PEGASUS Study
> Dept. of Medical Genetics - UBC
> 4500 Oak St - Room B226
> Vancouver, BC V6H 3N1
> Tel: 604-875-2000 ext 5561
> 
> Harrington, Keli <[email protected]>
> Sylvie Langl <[email protected]>
> 
> I hope you feel better so you can participate!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for this! I'll get into contact with them and see if things work out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nixm

Greats I have the same issue with water! It's normally all I drink but it makes me nauseous now. I haven't even really had me just a bit of nausea here and there. Couple of weeks back I was getting dehydrated cause I couldnt drink anything. I have found now that ice cold water helps. So I but a water bottle in the freezer. It's summer here so it helps for the heat too. 

Wow you ladies are making me feel bad about not gyming! I've had a sinus infection since xmas so couldn't really go as my heartrate shoots up to 130 just climbing stairs (if I'm sick my hart does that). But I am finally feeling better!!! After some herbal meds though. So I am hoping to hit the gym tomorrow. I have psoriatic arthritis too so getting some movement in is really important for me.


----------



## DSemcho

So. At my last appointment on the 9th of January I weighed 232lbs. This morning I weighed 227. Yay! That's my ore-pregnancy weight and I want to try to stay there.

Also DH told me it was time to announce on FB... So.... We did. 

And now... I want garlic bread sticks with butter.


----------



## Sass827

Being dehydrated can def make your nausea worse and give you headaches. I started needing ice water too. It's weird. 
Ms and the holidays shut down my gym time for 2 weeks, then 2 weeks of respitory sickness shut it down, and I swear by the end I felt like all of my muscles had atrophied. It was the craziest. I'm back to the gym now 2-3 days per week for an hour at a time but I can only walk at a slight incline and my bp goes to 125. And I'm not even walking quickly. So im terrified to take a single class. I did try one and had to leave. I felt dizzy and like I was going to throw up. So now I just do the weight machines. But by the end of the hour, I'm exhausted and need to eat at the gym before I can drive home. I steal DD's snacks or pack a cereal bar. It's ridiculous. I also need water on the treadmill or I max out at 25 minutes. 
I didn't have time to work out when I was pg w dd because I was working full time plus so this is such a shock to me. But I gained 50+ lbs with her and I really want to try to avoid that again. I'm not up any weight, but I'm still carrying 15 from the last go round, so im hoping not to gain anything until 4/5 months in. 
So I was so shocked at what happened last night: a neighbor from our old neighborhood passed last night so we went down to visit and I got called out on being pregnant twice! Once for my tum and the other for not drinking. So of course I told her to shush! It's too early and she looked at me like I must be crazy (I think she's thinks I'm maybe 6 months along). DH was mad I told her, but what was I to say? Oh no, I'm fat now? Sorry. You're a jerk. Our friend just died. I couldn't be mean.


----------



## Sass827

Also, was thinking about you girls yesterday. Zulily had a section on new moms to be and it had an entire line of pregnancy skin care pimple products. The brand was belli and it had face wash, pimple spot treatment, etc. I don't have any experience with it personally but it looked nice. And I'm sure you could buy it other places too.


----------



## KylasBaby

LavenderLove said:


> Has Benadryl or Unisom worked better for you ladies for sleep? I've been using Unisom but even now it just makes me drowsy and I can't actually fall asleep.

I haven't tried unisom, but I swear by Benadryl. I have to take 2 though as 1 does nothing. Works quick to make me sleepy and fall asleep and I'm not drowsy the next day as long as I get a good amount of sleep. However, it puts my mother in a coma for about 2 days after she takes it. Maybe you can experiment on a weekend when you can be in a coma if it does that?


----------



## greats

Feeling so blah today. I'm so over this yucky cold weather. I need sunshine and its vitamin d lol

To you ladies taking progesterone, when are you stopping? Doctor said to stop at 12 weeks which is tomorrow, but with my daughter I had to take it to 13 weeks.


----------



## jacksonl8805

greats said:


> Feeling so blah today. I'm so over this yucky cold weather. I need sunshine and its vitamin d lol
> 
> To you ladies taking progesterone, when are you stopping? Doctor said to stop at 12 weeks which is tomorrow, but with my daughter I had to take it to 13 weeks.

I used my last suppository last night. My doctor said to stop when I hit 12 weeks, which is tomorrow. Nurse said the amount it would cost to have 1 suppository made for tonight wasn't worth it ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

Feeling especially bumpy today :)
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps2436f71e.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

Greats - my doc isn't allowed to advise me about my progesterone so when this box runs out I am stopping - in about 9 days. I will be 12+3 I think. Can we just stop it or should we wean off it? I'm taking 1 200mg tablet at night.


----------



## jacksonl8805

DSemcho said:


> Greats - my doc isn't allowed to advise me about my progesterone so when this box runs out I am stopping - in about 9 days. I will be 12+3 I think. Can we just stop it or should we wean off it? I'm taking 1 200mg tablet at night.

I've been using one 100mg suppository at night. My doctor said I could just stop but I'm unsure for 200 mg :shrug:


----------



## greats

I'm on 200mg. Maybe I'll wean for a week? I have a lot left over still.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!
This is my first time posting here. I was on the September thread as my doc thought I was pretty early on when I got my BFP on 12/18 at 11DPO. But now he seems to think I'm a bit further along! SO I keep teetering between an 8/30 and 9/1 due date. My first came 2 weeks early so I think I'm going to go with my gut and say I'll be delivering in August :thumbup: May I join you all?

I have a 22m old little girl already so this will be my second and I'm 36 years old.


----------



## OneMore Time

I woke up today with cramps right above my pubic bone and light brown spotting. I am still spotting and cramps have gotten progressively worse all day. Cramps are every several minutes for a maybe 30 seconds or so each. The spotting is still light brown and doesn't require a pad. I don't have a lot of hope - I feel like this is the beginning of the end. I have not had a scan up to this point and have never heard a heartbeat. I am hating my OB for her by the book attitude right now. I truly can't believe this is happening. I'll get in to see my OB tomorrow if they're open - I'm so sad today.


----------



## Sass827

Welcome mrschezek! I'm originally from your area. My dd is almost 21 months and I'll be 33 next month. 
One more- can you just go to the er? I'm so sorry you're having this. Fx it's all ok for you.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

OneMore Time said:


> I woke up today with cramps right above my pubic bone and light brown spotting. I am still spotting and cramps have gotten progressively worse all day. Cramps are every several minutes for a maybe 30 seconds or so each. The spotting is still light brown and doesn't require a pad. I don't have a lot of hope - I feel like this is the beginning of the end. I have not had a scan up to this point and have never heard a heartbeat. I am hating my OB for her by the book attitude right now. I truly can't believe this is happening. I'll get in to see my OB tomorrow if they're open - I'm so sad today.

((Hugs)) OneMore Time. Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way. I second what Sass says about going to the ER.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome MrsChezek!!


----------



## plerosei

It's been a whirlwind these last few weeks in my life. I was traveling (not so pleasant at times!) and then, when we got back home, we began preparing to move. 

We currently live in New York and will be moving to Georgia. It's a 900 miles moving truck trek that we'll be attempting in early June, when I'll be two months from my due date. :wacko:

In any case, I just hit 12 weeks today and my symptoms are now negligible. I'm still get tired easily, but everything else is pretty much done it seems. Thank goodness!

I'll be having a nuchal translucency and another type of ultrasound test this coming Thursday. Has anyone ever had this done?


----------



## Siobhan14

Cute bump KylasBaby!


----------



## techheather

OneMore Time said:


> I woke up today with cramps right above my pubic bone and light brown spotting. I am still spotting and cramps have gotten progressively worse all day. Cramps are every several minutes for a maybe 30 seconds or so each. The spotting is still light brown and doesn't require a pad. I don't have a lot of hope - I feel like this is the beginning of the end. I have not had a scan up to this point and have never heard a heartbeat. I am hating my OB for her by the book attitude right now. I truly can't believe this is happening. I'll get in to see my OB tomorrow if they're open - I'm so sad today.



prayers for you one more time.. i hope you went to er for some fast answers.. sorry:nope::nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you for the warm welcome :hi:
I was able to eat some fruit and veggies for the first time today in like over 2 weeks. All I'm ever eating is toast with cheese and chicken soup and I'm so sick of it!! First tri sucks :cry: But I'm 2/3 of the way through! :happydance:




plerosei said:


> It's been a whirlwind these last few weeks in my life. I was traveling (not so pleasant at times!) and then, when we got back home, we began preparing to move.
> 
> We currently live in New York and will be moving to Georgia. It's a 900 miles moving truck trek that we'll be attempting in early June, when I'll be two months from my due date. :wacko:
> 
> In any case, I just hit 12 weeks today and my symptoms are now negligible. I'm still get tired easily, but everything else is pretty much done it seems. Thank goodness!
> 
> I'll be having a nuchal translucency and another type of ultrasound test this coming Thursday. Has anyone ever had this done?

I had this with my first and it's basically an ultrasound that measures the thickness of the space in the back of the neck of the fetus. It's to assess your developing baby's risk of having Down syndrome and some other chromosomal abnormalities, as well as major congenital heart problems. Good luck with yours! I cannot wait to be 12 weeks - I want this nausea to go away!!!!!


----------



## greats

Onemore time, I would head to the ER, but that's totally up to you. Please keep us updated, I have my FXd and praying for a positive outcome!

I had the NT scan with my daughter. Just an ultrasound where they measure exactly what MrsChezek said. I have mine on Tuesday morning. I'm a little nervous and anxious but I'm sure everything will be fine.

Did soooooo much cleaning today. 5 loads of laundry, bedding included. Dishes, sweeping, and mopping. Put all the clothes away. Exhausted to say the least.

So we live in a 2 bedroom apartment, it's actually a cute place and I love the layout plus the updated bathroom. We have a lot of really old furniture that we were either given or bought at thrift stores so we've decided to upgrade everything this March! All new furniture, decor, paint, etc. I'm so excited! I've been making wish lists online today, and I can't wait to show before and after pictures when it's all said and done. Plus shopping for all the baby stuff when we find out the gender so March is going to be a super busy month! But I'm excited to finally have a "grown up" home. 

A lil nausea today, almost threw up but stopped myself. This pregnancy I have a lot of smell aversions. I literally gag at any vanilla or lavender scented thing and don't know why? I never had smell aversions with my dd. So odd!


----------



## QueenQueso

I think I've finally decided on an announcement idea... I'm going to do a variation of the attached photo, instead of them inside the frames, I'm gonna frame an 8x10 sign that says the same thing. Cause frames are damn expensive and it's cheap to print off a sign and use a frame I already have. :haha:

I'll give my big boys their frames to hold and see if my oldest (he will be 9 next month!) can work out what it means. Then I'll take the pic, hopefully the 3yo cooperates.... And print it out and frame one for my parents, grandma and other grandma. And then I'll post the same pic on FB.
 



Attached Files:







announcementidea.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## QueenQueso

OneMore Time said:


> I woke up today with cramps right above my pubic bone and light brown spotting. I am still spotting and cramps have gotten progressively worse all day. Cramps are every several minutes for a maybe 30 seconds or so each. The spotting is still light brown and doesn't require a pad. I don't have a lot of hope - I feel like this is the beginning of the end. I have not had a scan up to this point and have never heard a heartbeat. I am hating my OB for her by the book attitude right now. I truly can't believe this is happening. I'll get in to see my OB tomorrow if they're open - I'm so sad today.

Wishing you the best, OneMore.




MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> This is my first time posting here. I was on the September thread as my doc thought I was pretty early on when I got my BFP on 12/18 at 11DPO. But now he seems to think I'm a bit further along! SO I keep teetering between an 8/30 and 9/1 due date. My first came 2 weeks early so I think I'm going to go with my gut and say I'll be delivering in August :thumbup: May I join you all?
> 
> I have a 22m old little girl already so this will be my second and I'm 36 years old.

Welcome, MrsChezek!


----------



## techheather

Yes. Welcome to all new ladies. 

Queen. What a great and cute idea.


----------



## mumanddad

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> This is my first time posting here. I was on the September thread as my doc thought I was pretty early on when I got my BFP on 12/18 at 11DPO. But now he seems to think I'm a bit further along! SO I keep teetering between an 8/30 and 9/1 due date. My first came 2 weeks early so I think I'm going to go with my gut and say I'll be delivering in August :thumbup: May I join you all?
> 
> I have a 22m old little girl already so this will be my second and I'm 36 years old.



Welcome x


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> This is my first time posting here. I was on the September thread as my doc thought I was pretty early on when I got my BFP on 12/18 at 11DPO. But now he seems to think I'm a bit further along! SO I keep teetering between an 8/30 and 9/1 due date. My first came 2 weeks early so I think I'm going to go with my gut and say I'll be delivering in August :thumbup: May I join you all?
> 
> I have a 22m old little girl already so this will be my second and I'm 36 years old.

Congrats! Just let me know what date you want me to put you down for and I'll add you to the front page. Also if you have a guess about gender let me know. Those are going on the front page too :thumbup:



OneMore Time said:


> I woke up today with cramps right above my pubic bone and light brown spotting. I am still spotting and cramps have gotten progressively worse all day. Cramps are every several minutes for a maybe 30 seconds or so each. The spotting is still light brown and doesn't require a pad. I don't have a lot of hope - I feel like this is the beginning of the end. I have not had a scan up to this point and have never heard a heartbeat. I am hating my OB for her by the book attitude right now. I truly can't believe this is happening. I'll get in to see my OB tomorrow if they're open - I'm so sad today.

How are you doing this morning? I hope everything is alright :hugs:



plerosei said:


> It's been a whirlwind these last few weeks in my life. I was traveling (not so pleasant at times!) and then, when we got back home, we began preparing to move.
> 
> We currently live in New York and will be moving to Georgia. It's a 900 miles moving truck trek that we'll be attempting in early June, when I'll be two months from my due date. :wacko:
> 
> In any case, I just hit 12 weeks today and my symptoms are now negligible. I'm still get tired easily, but everything else is pretty much done it seems. Thank goodness!
> 
> I'll be having a nuchal translucency and another type of ultrasound test this coming Thursday. Has anyone ever had this done?

Congrats on 12 weeks! I have my NT ultrasound on Thursday as well I'll be 12+1/2 depending on if they go by baby's last measurements at my last ultrasound or LMP. If measures the fluid on the back of the neck to test mostly for downs and a congenital heart defect. Pretty common for people to get. 



Siobhan14 said:


> Cute bump KylasBaby!

Thanks :happydance: No idea where it's come from since I'm still down 2lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Cute bump Kylas!

Welcome Mrs. Chezek :hi:

Love that idea for a reveal Queen Queso, very cute!

Greats, that's awesome that you're doing a bit of a home makeover and getting new stuff, I love furniture shopping! We're waiting until after the gender reveal to figure out what we need to buy. If this is another girl, eventually we might have her and Isla share a room so we can keep a guest room for a bit longer. We would obviously have to wait until baby was older. If baby is a boy then they will move into the guest room. 

Onemoretime, I really hope that all is OK. Were you able to get in and see anyone?

Things here are good, felt better this past weekend and was able to get a lot accomplished around the house. Am still quite tired and get light headed/dizzy and occasionally nauseous but not nearly as bad as I was. Am excited to get through the next month so I can have a proper bump, tell everyone about my pregnancy and hopefully feel better in general :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Cute announcement!
So nice to furniture shop. I just always get shocked by the prices. Our house is decorated with lots of hand me downs too. We just moved in August and thankfully the furniture from the old house fit in this house really nicely. We only had to buy a guest bed, dining room table and chairs. 
We're planning on redoing the master bath down the road (it's pink, purple, brass 1980's proper) but the shower casing started disintegrating Thursday so now we're on the move with that project. 
So I had such a scary, real dream last night I woke up yelling for DH. I've never had that happen before. I thought a huge spider was coming out of our ceiling fan. Like the size of a dog. I was soooo upset.


----------



## KylasBaby

So I'm thinking that we should all share our journals so we can follow/stalk each other if anyone would like to. So everyone feel free to share the link to your journals. I need more to stalk :winkwink:

Here is mine if anyone wants to follow
Making Mama & Mommy


----------



## wonders10

Kyla...your bump is so cute!

Onemoretime...how is it going? :hugs:

The NT scan...my nurse told me they will also take blood while I am there for the scan and they will take blood a second time when I go back for results or something like that? 

AFM, I'm 9w3d, and I've noticed since almost 9 weeks exactly that my symptoms don't seem as strong. My nipples are tender occasionally if they are hit a certain way and my nausea is still there, but much less. Is that common for this point in the pregnancy? Granted they could still come back, but just curious. Not worried though as I haven't felt completely horrible this entire time, just enough to know I'm pregnant.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wonders10 said:


> Kyla...your bump is so cute!
> 
> Onemoretime...how is it going? :hugs:
> 
> The NT scan...my nurse told me they will also take blood while I am there for the scan and they will take blood a second time when I go back for results or something like that?
> 
> AFM, I'm 9w3d, and I've noticed since almost 9 weeks exactly that my symptoms don't seem as strong. My nipples are tender occasionally if they are hit a certain way and my nausea is still there, but much less. Is that common for this point in the pregnancy? Granted they could still come back, but just curious. Not worried though as I haven't felt completely horrible this entire time, just enough to know I'm pregnant.

You are getting to a point now where the placenta will start functioning so your body doesn't have to work as hard to sustain baby. A lot of people start feeling better around 10 weeks, which you are getting close to now. I bet that's why you are feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

That's the combined screen thing wonders. It gets you even more accurate results. 
I'm not getting the nt scan this time because of the harmony tests so I'm bummed about missing it. I guess I'll just have to wait for the 20 week for them to look for heart defects.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> That's the combined screen thing wonders. It gets you even more accurate results.
> I'm not getting the nt scan this time because of the harmony tests so I'm bummed about missing it. I guess I'll just have to wait for the 20 week for them to look for heart defects.

Ok, I see! Thx for clearing it up. I feel like I'll be spending the next month at the doctor! But I know it will bring peace of mind, another chance to see baby and we will know if it's a boy or a girl!


----------



## greats

12 weeks today!!! I can't believe it! So close to 2nd trimester! I'll post a bump picture later. Busy day today but it's sunny here so I'm happy lol


----------



## jaspie

Happy 12weeks greats! Good idea posting journals Kyla, I'd also like more to stalk! If anybody wants mine here it is! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-first-baby-jaspies-pregnancy-journal-26.html


----------



## mumanddad

QueenQueso said:


> I think I've finally decided on an announcement idea... I'm going to do a variation of the attached photo, instead of them inside the frames, I'm gonna frame an 8x10 sign that says the same thing. Cause frames are damn expensive and it's cheap to print off a sign and use a frame I already have. :haha:
> 
> I'll give my big boys their frames to hold and see if my oldest (he will be 9 next month!) can work out what it means. Then I'll take the pic, hopefully the 3yo cooperates.... And print it out and frame one for my parents, grandma and other grandma. And then I'll post the same pic on FB.

That's a cute announcement xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy 12 weeks Greats, so close to second tri, (I'm jealous :haha:)


----------



## DSemcho

plerosei said:


> It's been a whirlwind these last few weeks in my life. I was traveling (not so pleasant at times!) and then, when we got back home, we began preparing to move.
> 
> We currently live in New York and will be moving to Georgia. It's a 900 miles moving truck trek that we'll be attempting in early June, when I'll be two months from my due date. :wacko:
> 
> In any case, I just hit 12 weeks today and my symptoms are now negligible. I'm still get tired easily, but everything else is pretty much done it seems. Thank goodness!
> 
> I'll be having a nuchal translucency and another type of ultrasound test this coming Thursday. Has anyone ever had this done?

Where in Georgia will you be moving? And why are you moving so far?



Onemore- I'm so sorry Hunny. I hope everything turns out fine.




AFM - 3 hours until my ultrasound. Last one until Gender, and I'm terrified.


----------



## OneMore Time

Just an update. Cramping on Sunday became progressively worse and I started bleeding around 9:00pm. I knew what was happening and I hoped to ride it out at home but the blood loss became severe and I was taken to the ER early yesterday morning. I had an emergency D&C at 9:30 yesterday morning. Needless to say we are devastated....such a sad, sad thing. I don't know that we'll try again. We are so blessed with the kids we have.

I wish all of you all the best. Motherhood is the most amazing journey - enjoy every second of it. I won't be around these boards to check in so I am wishing you nothing but joy from today onward. &#128156;


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OneMore Time said:


> Just an update. Cramping on Sunday became progressively worse and I started bleeding around 9:00pm. I knew what was happening and I hoped to ride it out at home but the blood loss became severe and I was taken to the ER early yesterday morning. I had an emergency D&C at 9:30 yesterday morning. Needless to say we are devastated....such a sad, sad thing. I don't know that we'll try again. We are so blessed with the kids we have.
> 
> I wish all of you all the best. Motherhood is the most amazing journey - enjoy every second of it. I won't be around these boards to check in so I am wishing you nothing but joy from today onward. &#128156;

I am so very sorry for your loss Hun, I am thinking of you and your family during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Had my ultrasound!

Baby! The doctors have me at 11+2 today because they changed my date by 1 day because if my 6 week ultrasound, however I decided to keep myself at 11+3 but baby was measuring at 11+5!! And she thinks it's a boy!


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsa8c5cd27.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps71233231.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg4_zpsa3f0ee2c.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg5_zps215f91be.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> Had my ultrasound!
> 
> Baby! The doctors have me at 11+2 today because they changed my date by 1 day because if my 6 week ultrasound, however I decided to keep myself at 11+3 but baby was measuring at 11+5!! And she thinks it's a boy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsa8c5cd27.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps71233231.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg4_zpsa3f0ee2c.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg5_zps215f91be.jpg

OMG, what awesome pics, amazing when they really start looking like little babies :cloud9: And congrats on a possible boy, exciting news!


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks! I out the last pic up in gender prediction.


----------



## KylasBaby

OneMore Time said:


> Just an update. Cramping on Sunday became progressively worse and I started bleeding around 9:00pm. I knew what was happening and I hoped to ride it out at home but the blood loss became severe and I was taken to the ER early yesterday morning. I had an emergency D&C at 9:30 yesterday morning. Needless to say we are devastated....such a sad, sad thing. I don't know that we'll try again. We are so blessed with the kids we have.
> 
> I wish all of you all the best. Motherhood is the most amazing journey - enjoy every second of it. I won't be around these boards to check in so I am wishing you nothing but joy from today onward. &#55357;&#56476;

So sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts. 



DSemcho said:


> Had my ultrasound!
> 
> Baby! The doctors have me at 11+2 today because they changed my date by 1 day because if my 6 week ultrasound, however I decided to keep myself at 11+3 but baby was measuring at 11+5!! And she thinks it's a boy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsa8c5cd27.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps71233231.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg4_zpsa3f0ee2c.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg5_zps215f91be.jpg

Congrats on the great scan! 
From what I've read up until a bit after 12 week sex parts look the same. It's after that when the nubs start changing. I couldn't see a nub in any of the shots to see if it looks more girly or boyish. But I hope you get what you want!

12 weeks today! Never thought I'd get here. Yay!!!


----------



## hopingnowsit

So sorry Onemore you are in my prayers

DSemcho wonderful ultrasound...and yes I see what looks like it may be boy parts :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

OneMore Time said:


> Just an update. Cramping on Sunday became progressively worse and I started bleeding around 9:00pm. I knew what was happening and I hoped to ride it out at home but the blood loss became severe and I was taken to the ER early yesterday morning. I had an emergency D&C at 9:30 yesterday morning. Needless to say we are devastated....such a sad, sad thing. I don't know that we'll try again. We are so blessed with the kids we have.
> 
> I wish all of you all the best. Motherhood is the most amazing journey - enjoy every second of it. I won't be around these boards to check in so I am wishing you nothing but joy from today onward. &#128156;

I am so sorry OneMore.


----------



## greats

Onemore Time, I'm so very sorry to read your update. I'm thinking of you, hun!!



I have my 12+1 week ultrasound in one hour! I'm so nervous. I keep thinking everything's going to go wrong. But I'll update you ladies as soon as I can! Gotta drop dd off at her babysitter bc there's no way she can sit still lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

DSemcho said:


> Had my ultrasound!
> 
> Baby! The doctors have me at 11+2 today because they changed my date by 1 day because if my 6 week ultrasound, however I decided to keep myself at 11+3 but baby was measuring at 11+5!! And she thinks it's a boy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsa8c5cd27.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps71233231.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg4_zpsa3f0ee2c.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg5_zps215f91be.jpg

Congrats on the great scan DSemcho!! What an adorable little guy (or girl)!

Happy for you that you got to see baby again.  I don't get to see our babe again for 6 more weeks when it is time for the 18 week gender revealing scan...seems like a million years away. So glad we have the doppler so we can hear him at least (yes, we've started referring to baby as him as per our gender prediction).

Happy 12 weeks to both of us Kyla!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

greats said:


> Onemore Time, I'm so very sorry to read your update. I'm thinking of you, hun!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have my 12+1 week ultrasound in one hour! I'm so nervous. I keep thinking everything's going to go wrong. But I'll update you ladies as soon as I can! Gotta drop dd off at her babysitter bc there's no way she can sit still lol

Hope you have an amazing ultrasound greats!!


----------



## mumanddad

OneMore Time said:


> Just an update. Cramping on Sunday became progressively worse and I started bleeding around 9:00pm. I knew what was happening and I hoped to ride it out at home but the blood loss became severe and I was taken to the ER early yesterday morning. I had an emergency D&C at 9:30 yesterday morning. Needless to say we are devastated....such a sad, sad thing. I don't know that we'll try again. We are so blessed with the kids we have.
> 
> I wish all of you all the best. Motherhood is the most amazing journey - enjoy every second of it. I won't be around these boards to check in so I am wishing you nothing but joy from today onward. &#128156;

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## hivechild

Sorry for your loss, Onemore Time. :( Take care of yourself.




I had my ultrasound and follow up this morning at 9+2. Baby A has been fighting strong and gaining ground and is measuring only a few days behind Baby B now. They had strong little heartbeats of 180 & 182 and my RE has officially signed off and turned me over to routine prenatal care.


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> I have my 12+1 week ultrasound in one hour! I'm so nervous. I keep thinking everything's going to go wrong. But I'll update you ladies as soon as I can! Gotta drop dd off at her babysitter bc there's no way she can sit still lol

FX for a great ultrasound! 



hivechild said:


> I had my ultrasound and follow up this morning at 9+2. Baby A has been fighting strong and gaining ground and is measuring only a few days behind Baby B now. They had strong little heartbeats of 180 & 182 and my RE has officially signed off and turned me over to routine prenatal care.

Yay! So glad they are doing well!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

hi everyone! I rarely come in here but for some reason felt I should. has anyone had their nausea get worse? I was on promethazine and it stopped working after a week and a half. and now I am taking zofran and it is doing nothing. I was eating while on promethazine and now I am back to eating nothing. so frustrated. thought I would ask in here bc I am sure the fb group is tired of my questions. LOL


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

hivechild said:


> Sorry for your loss, Onemore Time. :( Take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound and follow up this morning at 9+2. Baby A has been fighting strong and gaining ground and is measuring only a few days behind Baby B now. They had strong little heartbeats of 180 & 182 and my RE has officially signed off and turned me over to routine prenatal care.

Awww that's so wonderful hive...sounds like Baby A is a real fighter. Glad to hear you're back to routine care.


----------



## wonders10

I'm so sorry to see that update, OneMoreTime. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:

Hive...Wonderful news and so glad both babies are doing well! :hugs:

I'm about 9 1/2 weeks and I feel like I'm in this weird part in my pregnancy where my symptoms are definitely subsiding and I'm feeling less pregnant. Boobs do not hurt at all really, nausea is very random but brushing my teeth is a nightmare, craving fruit (yum!), just little things. And I've been getting little crampy twinges the past couple days, not constant, just every once in awhile. I think it is based on what position I am in? Is that normal? I'm waiting for Dr to schedule my NT scan and that should be in 3 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck with your scan today Greats!

Hive that is such wonderful news, so glad to hear that both babies are doing well!

Wonders, I'm sure all is well, it is tough when early pregnancy signs start subsiding, I totally get it.


----------



## greats

My scan went great!! Baby is measuring 12+4 so they changed my due date to July 31st. I'm still staying in this group though bc I like you ladies too much to leave :haha:

Heartbeat was 153, got to hear it too, was so beautiful! I cried haha. Baby was super lazy, just relaxing in there. Ultrasound tech kept having me roll to my side and back again to get baby to change position. Stubborn! NT measurements looked great, had blood work done, etc.

As she was scanning the legs, I swear I could see a noticeable boy nub! Tech looked at me but didn't say anything.

KylasBaby, can you change my due date to July 31 and gender prediction to boy? Thanks hun!

I didn't like the photo they printed as it looks like a Harry potter death eater symbol :dohh: They had so many nicer pictures to choose from. Ah well, just glad baby is doing awesome in there! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## greats

And here's my 12 week bump shot! Family says I've popped quite a bit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jaspie

Congrats Greats! Ooh how exciting it could be a boy! You made me laugh with the death eater comment haha! He's looking great :thumbup: Nice bump too!


----------



## Abbey08

Hi my names Ashley just came across this thread...I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with a due date of August 11th. I live in California and this is the 1st time I've ever been pregnant. My hubbys birthday and our anniversary are also in August so it'll be a big month for us!! I am 26 and hubby is 28. I have temporarily deactivated my Facebook because a good friend's nosey wife blurted out our secret on there (think I deleted it before anyone saw it) but I don't want it to get out before we're ready to tell the world so I will join the fb group in a couple weeks after out 12w6d scan. :)


----------



## Pearly86

Hey all please add me to the list as well a first time going to be mom and due date is August 17 today is the 10th week 

Would luv to knw all of you as I am already late In joining this group and wanna knw fro who we is ahead as what to expect next and your experiences how's had it been going so far??


----------



## fisher640

:flower:
August 25th here!
We were NTNP but after our first baby took 4 years and 5 iuis were pretty surprised and excited since we didn't know this would ever happen without intervention. 

My first appointment is next week. But no problems so far that I know of. Lots of nausea some sickness.


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats new fireflies! Will add you all when I get home later. It's a pain on my phone to edit it and with three new people it would take forever. I stupidly forgot my iPad at home today. Baby brain already lol. Same goes for you too greats. I'll update as soon as i get home. We'll probably after dinner. Ava gets hungry every 2/3 hours and if I don't eat there's hell to pay lol


----------



## Pinkee

Greats - bump buddies! Yay! And It's funny you say that because July 31st is Harry Potter's birthday!


----------



## bebedreamr

greats said:


> My scan went great!! Baby is measuring 12+4 so they changed my due date to July 31st. I'm still staying in this group though bc I like you ladies too much to leave :haha:
> 
> Heartbeat was 153, got to hear it too, was so beautiful! I cried haha. Baby was super lazy, just relaxing in there. Ultrasound tech kept having me roll to my side and back again to get baby to change position. Stubborn! NT measurements looked great, had blood work done, etc.
> 
> As she was scanning the legs, I swear I could see a noticeable boy nub! Tech looked at me but didn't say anything.
> 
> KylasBaby, can you change my due date to July 31 and gender prediction to boy? Thanks hun!
> 
> I didn't like the photo they printed as it looks like a Harry potter death eater symbol :dohh: They had so many nicer pictures to choose from. Ah well, just glad baby is doing awesome in there! :cloud9:

So glad your ultrasound went well! I like your ultrasound picture. Its really cute. Reminds me of when I would get ultrasounds with my DD, she would ALWAYS face the probe and I have about 3 photos of her just like yours. Makes me smile!


----------



## Beckzter

Hello another newbie here :wave:

Been lurking since the start but was scared to join as I had a mc in October, had my NT scan today all is well and I'm due 6th August :)


----------



## bebedreamr

Beckzter said:


> Hello another newbie here :wave:
> 
> Been lurking since the start but was scared to join as I had a mc in October, had my NT scan today all is well and I'm due 6th August :)

Congratulations!!! That would be a huge relief. And its so much fun to see the baby! Welcome :) The ladies here are nice and its comforting to have people you can talk to!


----------



## Pearly86

Hi pinkee I see your sig saying pcos are you taking metformin? My endo tells me to take even though I am not having pcos but I had two years back when I had gained weight but that was a mild one and got rid of it after losing weight so tell I have never take any med pls share your thoughts


----------



## Pinkee

I never had cysts, but took it when I wasn't ovulating, it helped me conceive and now I'm not on it.

There's alot of conflict on whether or not you should keep taking it when you're pregnant. I decided not, and it's working out fine.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot Hun well I never took it so. Ow I am really skeptical to take as I really don't have pcos anymore and conceived naturally


----------



## Pinkee

It's a hard Med to take, gives you all sorts of a messed up gut.
I was pretty miserable for awhile on it


----------



## greats

Pinkee I'm so glad we're bump buddies! 

Welcome to all the new ladies, I'm so excited for more babies on here!!! I love babyandbump, I'm addicted haha


----------



## greats

I forgot to mention, the tech said it looks like I have an anterior placenta... is that bad?


----------



## KylasBaby

Ok finally updated the front page. If you new ladies would like to give the gender a guess I'll add that to the front as well. 

So my grandmother is very excited at becoming a great grandmother. She bought about ten outfits for Ava and like 3 bibs and cute sock sets and a little owl stuffed animal holding a small pink blanket :cloud9: so sweet! Baby is already spoiled.


----------



## techheather

One more time. So sorry to hear the news. I was thinking about you. Prayers for you.


----------



## Abbey08

KylasBaby said:


> Ok finally updated the front page. If you new ladies would like to give the gender a guess I'll add that to the front as well.
> 
> So my grandmother is very excited at becoming a great grandmother. She bought about ten outfits for Ava and like 3 bibs and cute sock sets and a little owl stuffed animal holding a small pink blanket :cloud9: so sweet! Baby is already spoiled.

Thank you!! Regarding gender... We're really hoping for a girl and hubby thinks it's a girl and according to the Chinese gender predictor thingy it says girl... I MIGHT find out in 2 weeks if my 3D/4D ultrasound guy is as good as he says he is but also hoping my doctor will let me do the gender blood test I've been hearing about on here... So team pink for me!! Although if it's a boy that's perfectly fine too!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Abbey08 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally updated the front page. If you new ladies would like to give the gender a guess I'll add that to the front as well.
> 
> So my grandmother is very excited at becoming a great grandmother. She bought about ten outfits for Ava and like 3 bibs and cute sock sets and a little owl stuffed animal holding a small pink blanket :cloud9: so sweet! Baby is already spoiled.
> 
> Thank you!! Regarding gender... We're really hoping for a girl and hubby thinks it's a girl and according to the Chinese gender predictor thingy it says girl... I MIGHT find out in 2 weeks if my 3D/4D ultrasound guy is as good as he says he is but also hoping my doctor will let me do the gender blood test I've been hearing about on here... So team pink for me!! Although if it's a boy that's perfectly fine too!!Click to expand...

I did that :thumbup: I had the panorama test done at 9 weeks, found out baby was a girl a day before 11 weeks. It tested for a bunch of triosomies and chromosomal issues as well. Thankfully she is low risk for everything. :happydance:


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome Kylas many many congrats for baby girl!!!

I am gonna be next for this test may be this 23 which will 10+ weeks for me or after 12 weeks lets c but I am pretty sure it's a boy


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on the excellent scans dsem and greats! I'd wonder if you're even further dsem? Those legs! And I agree- looks very much like a boy. Congrats!
Welcome, welcome all the new ladies! It's still surreal to me that we're getting close to making it out of the first tri! Crazy. 
So had my private scan today since DH and I have had such a bad time with the Doppler. LO was like a little jumping bean kicking all over the place. It was excellent. But every time she went to record the heartbeat, it would swim off! Made me feel so much better about it all.


----------



## Sass827

Here's the bean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So happy for all you ladies that had successful u/s's today, NT and otherwise. 

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Sass that is hilarious - no wonder you were having trouble finding the heartbeat! We've had that happen a couple of times where as soon as we find it it's gone - we always figure LO is either paddling around or doing some somersaults, LOL.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So after just bemoaning that I wouldn't get to see LO until 18 weeks it turns out I have a NT u/s scheduled for next week.

Do they give you any info and/or let you know if everything's okay? I assume it's okay for DH to be there? And lastly, roughly how long does it take if I get the bloodwork as well?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Pearly86

Sass it sounds so great hun baby is all active amazing we are almost close by in terms of due date and m so excited to feel the same I have my next visit with doc on 23 which would be 10 w 3 days so hoping I get to see my lill bean playing around too

So have u got Doppler at home???? 
Let me know if it's worth buying


----------



## Pearly86

Sass827 said:


> Congrats on the excellent scans dsem and greats! I'd wonder if you're even further dsem? Those legs! And I agree- looks very much like a boy. Congrats!
> Welcome, welcome all the new ladies! It's still surreal to me that we're getting close to making it out of the first tri! Crazy.
> So had my private scan today since DH and I have had such a bad time with the Doppler. LO was like a little jumping bean kicking all over the place. It was excellent. But every time she went to record the heartbeat, it would swim off! Made me feel so much better about it all.

Sass it sounds so great hun baby is all active amazing we are almost close by in terms of due date and m so excited to feel the same I have my next visit with doc on 23 which would be 10 w 3 days so hoping I get to see my lill bean playing around too

So have u got Doppler at home???? 
Let me know if it's worth buying


----------



## greats

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> So after just bemoaning that I wouldn't get to see LO until 18 weeks it turns out I have a NT u/s scheduled for next week.
> 
> Do they give you any info and/or let you know if everything's okay? I assume it's okay for DH to be there? And lastly, roughly how long does it take if I get the bloodwork as well?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

My ultrasound was about 20 minutes long but mainly because we couldn't get baby in the right position at first to measure the back of the neck or the nose. My husband was in the room the whole time. My ultrasound tech talked to me throughout the whole thing explaining it as she went. She asked me a bunch of questions like if Down syndrome runs in the family, etc. After that she told me baby looked good and that we passed the NT scan. My office doesn't do blood work so I had to drive to a separate lab in another town to do my blood work. They said it'll take 10 days to get the results.


----------



## Pearly86

greats said:


> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> So after just bemoaning that I wouldn't get to see LO until 18 weeks it turns out I have a NT u/s scheduled for next week.
> 
> Do they give you any info and/or let you know if everything's okay? I assume it's okay for DH to be there? And lastly, roughly how long does it take if I get the bloodwork as well?
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> My ultrasound was about 20 minutes long but mainly because we couldn't get baby in the right position at first to measure the back of the neck or the nose. My ultrasound tech talked to me throughout the whole thing explaining it as she went. She asked me a bunch of questions like if Down syndrome runs in the family, etc. After that she told me baby looked good and that we passed the NT scan. My office doesn't do blood work so I had to drive to a separate lab in another town to do my blood work. They said it'll take 10 days to get the results.Click to expand...

Which week does NT scan happens and what does that mean?? I am sorry still at 10 weeks


----------



## greats

Pearly86 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> So after just bemoaning that I wouldn't get to see LO until 18 weeks it turns out I have a NT u/s scheduled for next week.
> 
> Do they give you any info and/or let you know if everything's okay? I assume it's okay for DH to be there? And lastly, roughly how long does it take if I get the bloodwork as well?
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> My ultrasound was about 20 minutes long but mainly because we couldn't get baby in the right position at first to measure the back of the neck or the nose. My ultrasound tech talked to me throughout the whole thing explaining it as she went. She asked me a bunch of questions like if Down syndrome runs in the family, etc. After that she told me baby looked good and that we passed the NT scan. My office doesn't do blood work so I had to drive to a separate lab in another town to do my blood work. They said it'll take 10 days to get the results.Click to expand...
> 
> Which week does NT scan happens and what does that mean?? I am sorry still at 10 weeksClick to expand...

It's best to do it at 12 weeks though not all insurances may cover it (most do though). The NT scan measures the thickness of the folds of the back of the neck as well as seeing if baby has a prominent nose. The thicker the back of the neck and the less prominent nose are indicators that baby may have Down Syndrome.


----------



## Abbey08

greats said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> So after just bemoaning that I wouldn't get to see LO until 18 weeks it turns out I have a NT u/s scheduled for next week.
> 
> Do they give you any info and/or let you know if everything's okay? I assume it's okay for DH to be there? And lastly, roughly how long does it take if I get the bloodwork as well?
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> My ultrasound was about 20 minutes long but mainly because we couldn't get baby in the right position at first to measure the back of the neck or the nose. My ultrasound tech talked to me throughout the whole thing explaining it as she went. She asked me a bunch of questions like if Down syndrome runs in the family, etc. After that she told me baby looked good and that we passed the NT scan. My office doesn't do blood work so I had to drive to a separate lab in another town to do my blood work. They said it'll take 10 days to get the results.Click to expand...
> 
> Which week does NT scan happens and what does that mean?? I am sorry still at 10 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> It's best to do it at 12 weeks though not all insurances may cover it (most do though). The NT scan measures the thickness of the folds of the back of the neck as well as seeing if baby has a prominent nose. The thicker the back of the neck and the less prominent nose are indicators that baby may have Down Syndrome.Click to expand...

Do you think it's ok to do it at 12w6d? That's my next appt...


----------



## Abbey08

KylasBaby said:


> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally updated the front page. If you new ladies would like to give the gender a guess I'll add that to the front as well.
> 
> So my grandmother is very excited at becoming a great grandmother. She bought about ten outfits for Ava and like 3 bibs and cute sock sets and a little owl stuffed animal holding a small pink blanket :cloud9: so sweet! Baby is already spoiled.
> 
> Thank you!! Regarding gender... We're really hoping for a girl and hubby thinks it's a girl and according to the Chinese gender predictor thingy it says girl... I MIGHT find out in 2 weeks if my 3D/4D ultrasound guy is as good as he says he is but also hoping my doctor will let me do the gender blood test I've been hearing about on here... So team pink for me!! Although if it's a boy that's perfectly fine too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did that :thumbup: I had the panorama test done at 9 weeks, found out baby was a girl a day before 11 weeks. It tested for a bunch of triosomies and chromosomal issues as well. Thankfully she is low risk for everything. :happydance:Click to expand...

What is the panorama test? The gender one? Or is it more? Any idea when it's supposed to be done? I am 11 weeks, wondering if I missed my chance...


----------



## greats

Abbey08 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit_Mama2Be said:
> 
> 
> So after just bemoaning that I wouldn't get to see LO until 18 weeks it turns out I have a NT u/s scheduled for next week.
> 
> Do they give you any info and/or let you know if everything's okay? I assume it's okay for DH to be there? And lastly, roughly how long does it take if I get the bloodwork as well?
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> My ultrasound was about 20 minutes long but mainly because we couldn't get baby in the right position at first to measure the back of the neck or the nose. My ultrasound tech talked to me throughout the whole thing explaining it as she went. She asked me a bunch of questions like if Down syndrome runs in the family, etc. After that she told me baby looked good and that we passed the NT scan. My office doesn't do blood work so I had to drive to a separate lab in another town to do my blood work. They said it'll take 10 days to get the results.Click to expand...
> 
> Which week does NT scan happens and what does that mean?? I am sorry still at 10 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> It's best to do it at 12 weeks though not all insurances may cover it (most do though). The NT scan measures the thickness of the folds of the back of the neck as well as seeing if baby has a prominent nose. The thicker the back of the neck and the less prominent nose are indicators that baby may have Down Syndrome.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it's ok to do it at 12w6d? That's my next appt...Click to expand...

Yeah I know some ladies have had their NT scan around 13 weeks.


----------



## DSemcho

Abbey08 said:


> Hi my names Ashley just came across this thread...I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with a due date of August 11th. I live in California and this is the 1st time I've ever been pregnant. My hubbys birthday and our anniversary are also in August so it'll be a big month for us!! I am 26 and hubby is 28. I have temporarily deactivated my Facebook because a good friend's nosey wife blurted out our secret on there (think I deleted it before anyone saw it) but I don't want it to get out before we're ready to tell the world so I will join the fb group in a couple weeks after out 12w6d scan. :)

Sweet!! When is your anniversary?? Mine and DH's is the 13th of August ha. And I'm 27 and Dh is 30.



Sass827 said:


> Congrats on the excellent scans dsem and greats! I'd wonder if you're even further dsem? Those legs! And I agree- looks very much like a boy. Congrats!
> Welcome, welcome all the new ladies! It's still surreal to me that we're getting close to making it out of the first tri! Crazy.
> So had my private scan today since DH and I have had such a bad time with the Doppler. LO was like a little jumping bean kicking all over the place. It was excellent. But every time she went to record the heartbeat, it would swim off! Made me feel so much better about it all.

I was measuring at 11+5 instead of 11+2 which is what they have me listed as at medical. Even last week at 10+3 I saw feet and hands and toes and fingers. I can't wait for my doppler to come in.


Nothing new today except last night I kept getting a pain in my cervix, like... four times in 30 minutes.


----------



## KylasBaby

Abbey08 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally updated the front page. If you new ladies would like to give the gender a guess I'll add that to the front as well.
> 
> So my grandmother is very excited at becoming a great grandmother. She bought about ten outfits for Ava and like 3 bibs and cute sock sets and a little owl stuffed animal holding a small pink blanket :cloud9: so sweet! Baby is already spoiled.
> 
> Thank you!! Regarding gender... We're really hoping for a girl and hubby thinks it's a girl and according to the Chinese gender predictor thingy it says girl... I MIGHT find out in 2 weeks if my 3D/4D ultrasound guy is as good as he says he is but also hoping my doctor will let me do the gender blood test I've been hearing about on here... So team pink for me!! Although if it's a boy that's perfectly fine too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did that :thumbup: I had the panorama test done at 9 weeks, found out baby was a girl a day before 11 weeks. It tested for a bunch of triosomies and chromosomal issues as well. Thankfully she is low risk for everything. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What is the panorama test? The gender one? Or is it more? Any idea when it's supposed to be done? I am 11 weeks, wondering if I missed my chance...Click to expand...

The gender is just a perk of the test. It tests for some trisomies such as Down's syndrome and Turner syndrome and some other chromosomal abnormalities. I got it done at 9 weeks exactly. That's the earliest you can get it done. It can be done anytime after that. Not a lot of insurances cover it though and it's mostly for women over 35. My doctor is just really good lol.


----------



## Abbey08

DSemcho said:


> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi my names Ashley just came across this thread...I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with a due date of August 11th. I live in California and this is the 1st time I've ever been pregnant. My hubbys birthday and our anniversary are also in August so it'll be a big month for us!! I am 26 and hubby is 28. I have temporarily deactivated my Facebook because a good friend's nosey wife blurted out our secret on there (think I deleted it before anyone saw it) but I don't want it to get out before we're ready to tell the world so I will join the fb group in a couple weeks after out 12w6d scan. :)
> 
> Sweet!! When is your anniversary?? Mine and DH's is the 13th of August ha. And I'm 27 and Dh is 30.
> 
> Our anniversary is the 27th. He for some weird reason wanted to get married on his bday the 26th but it was a Thursday and I didn't want a Thursday so we did the next day (friday)Click to expand...


----------



## Abbey08

KylasBaby said:


> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally updated the front page. If you new ladies would like to give the gender a guess I'll add that to the front as well.
> 
> So my grandmother is very excited at becoming a great grandmother. She bought about ten outfits for Ava and like 3 bibs and cute sock sets and a little owl stuffed animal holding a small pink blanket :cloud9: so sweet! Baby is already spoiled.
> 
> Thank you!! Regarding gender... We're really hoping for a girl and hubby thinks it's a girl and according to the Chinese gender predictor thingy it says girl... I MIGHT find out in 2 weeks if my 3D/4D ultrasound guy is as good as he says he is but also hoping my doctor will let me do the gender blood test I've been hearing about on here... So team pink for me!! Although if it's a boy that's perfectly fine too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did that :thumbup: I had the panorama test done at 9 weeks, found out baby was a girl a day before 11 weeks. It tested for a bunch of triosomies and chromosomal issues as well. Thankfully she is low risk for everything. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What is the panorama test? The gender one? Or is it more? Any idea when it's supposed to be done? I am 11 weeks, wondering if I missed my chance...Click to expand...
> 
> The gender is just a perk of the test. It tests for some trisomies such as Down's syndrome and Turner syndrome and some other chromosomal abnormalities. I got it done at 9 weeks exactly. That's the earliest you can get it done. It can be done anytime after that. Not a lot of insurances cover it though and it's mostly for women over 35. My doctor is just really good lol.Click to expand...

Thank you!! I am getting some testing (they call it state testing at least where I'm at in CA) and she gave me the booklet to read but it's so confusing!! I know it had to be done by 13w6d and another one later like around 20 something weeks but I did read in the booklet about trisomies but I think she would've mentioned the gender thing so maybe I'm not getting the full thing. I have a feeling since my questionnaire I filled out put me at low risk vs high risk maybe they aren't doing the whole thing?? Which kind of bothers me because they know my moms adopted and we know nothing of her history... But they did tell me that if my insurance doesn't cover it that it's about 160$ so I have no idea!! I'll look at this booklet again and call them!! Thank you!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Abbey08 said:


> Thank you!! I am getting some testing (they call it state testing at least where I'm at in CA) and she gave me the booklet to read but it's so confusing!! I know it had to be done by 13w6d and another one later like around 20 something weeks but I did read in the booklet about trisomies but I think she would've mentioned the gender thing so maybe I'm not getting the full thing. I have a feeling since my questionnaire I filled out put me at low risk vs high risk maybe they aren't doing the whole thing?? Which kind of bothers me because they know my moms adopted and we know nothing of her history... But they did tell me that if my insurance doesn't cover it that it's about 160$ so I have no idea!! I'll look at this booklet again and call them!! Thank you!!

That doesn't sound like the panorama test. It's $795 I believe. Then someone said with gender it's $995. So not sure which is true, but it's quite expensive if insurance doesn't cover it. Wouldn't hurt to call and ask. 

12 week ultrasound tomorrow! Aaahhhh!


----------



## greats

So excited everyone's having their scans soon!!! Who thinks they're going to cry like I did? Lol

So tired today, didn't sleep well last night, I kept tossing and turning. Glad the girl I babysit didn't come over this morning bc I'm super lazy right now watching Daniel Tiger with my daughter. It's so ugly and cold outside today. 

A little nauseous today but nothing terrible. I'm hoping in the next week it'll be completely gone.


----------



## wonders10

I posted this as a separate thread but thought I'd write here too. I am really confused right now.

I spoke with the perinatologist office that my OB referred me to, so I could schedule my NT scan. Easy. I spoke with them this morning and she made the appointment for Monday. I will be 10+3. I told them that I thought it was too early, I need to be 12 weeks, right? She said, 10 weeks is perfectly fine. She even had my chart and said my due date so she was looking at my info. I kept the appointment and hung up, but it was bugging me so I called back. Different lady said the same thing...timing was fine. Still not feeling right so I called _MY_ OB and they said its perfectly fine to have it at 10 weeks. Its so contradictory to everything I have read though and I really do not want to waste my time if its too early. Maybe I should just call back and make it later and not listen to them lol. 

I do remember my nurse telling me that the NT scan involves 2 visits (one with scan and bloodwork and the other with just bloodwork) and they compare so perhaps that is why the timing is different?


----------



## jacksonl8805

They moved my due date back a day to August 4, but appointment went great. Apparently where I'm at they don't look for any chromosome abnormalities until your 20 week anatomy scan. It was still amazing to see :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10338846_690815988692_2129248738984560503_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## greats

Beautiful baby scan!!! 

Wonders, I've never heard of them doing the nt scan before 11 weeks. That's very odd. Maybe say something came up and you have to reschedule?


----------



## wonders10

greats said:


> Beautiful baby scan!!!
> 
> Wonders, I've never heard of them doing the nt scan before 11 weeks. That's very odd. Maybe say something came up and you have to reschedule?

I called back because I knew it would drive me crazy. Again, she mentioned I need to have the test done between 10 and 13 weeks. But, I expressed my concern about coming too early and she moved it back a week when I'll be 11w3d. I feel much better about that timing. Although I did get excited about seeing baby in less than a week. Oh well, now its less than 2 weeks :happydance:.


----------



## wonders10

How long did your NT Scan appointment last?

When I made the appointment, she made sure to tell me that its a 2 hour appointment. I know I will be getting blood drawn plus an ultrasound but how does all that take 2 hours?


----------



## greats

wonders10 said:


> How long did your NT Scan appointment last?
> 
> When I made the appointment, she made sure to tell me that its a 2 hour appointment. I know I will be getting blood drawn plus an ultrasound but how does all that take 2 hours?

My scan was 25 mins tops including a quick questionnaire. Blood work took a couple mins but I had to go to a separate lab and they only took one vial of blood.


----------



## Sass827

I took my dd for an ear recheck at the pediatrician and it was an hour! My last ob appt was 1.5 hours. I just think they are always behind. Just lots of sitting and waiting. 
Wonders- maybe they do your bloodwork earlier? That would be nice do you could get your results quickly after your scan. I remember waiting almost two weeks to get DD's results. It was agonizing! 
Abbey-sounds like your getting the combined test which is a really good one. They do bloods and a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks and compare all the numbers to give you a really good idea if LO has downs or a few other abnormalities and at the 20 they will absolutely tell you gender if you want to know. It's not the same as fetal DNA, but it's the best alternative if you can't do fetal DNa. 
Pearl- I loved, loved, loved my Doppler last time around. So reassuring that LO was ok. Not as good luck with it this time but I'm on the early side. You're really not supposed to get great results til 10/11 weeks. Mine cost about $40.


----------



## Abbey08

Sass827 said:


> I took my dd for an ear recheck at the pediatrician and it was an hour! My last ob appt was 1.5 hours. I just think they are always behind. Just lots of sitting and waiting.
> Wonders- maybe they do your bloodwork earlier? That would be nice do you could get your results quickly after your scan. I remember waiting almost two weeks to get DD's results. It was agonizing!
> Abbey-sounds like your getting the combined test which is a really good one. They do bloods and a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks and compare all the numbers to give you a really good idea if LO has downs or a few other abnormalities and at the 20 they will absolutely tell you gender if you want to know. It's not the same as fetal DNA, but it's the best alternative if you can't do fetal DNa.
> Pearl- I loved, loved, loved my Doppler last time around. So reassuring that LO was ok. Not as good luck with it this time but I'm on the early side. You're really not supposed to get great results til 10/11 weeks. Mine cost about $40.

Thank you!! I re-read the booklet this morning and you're right. They do they first draw 10-13 weeks, they do the NT ultrasound, then another draw between 15-20 weeks and then we get results after there all in...


----------



## QueenQueso

So when does everyone consider the first trimester to be over? 

I feel like it's at the end of the 12th week, so when your ticker would say 12w6d, and then 13w0d would be day 1 of the second tri. Some people say it's at the end of the 13th week, right in the middle of the 13th week, and then I noticed today that the tickers from thebump.com start saying second trimester at the 12w mark.


----------



## Pearly86

Lol that's something even I want to knw when does first trimester ends officially
Well on Friday I will ask my doc as we'll


----------



## greats

I always say 13w exactly is 2nd tri. That's when I plan on leaving the first tri board lol

So I decided to do a quick food journal to log how many calories I'm eating and what exactly I'm eating throughout the day. I find myself hungry constantly! So I wrote down what I ate yesterday... Over 3,000 calories!!! :nope: No wonder why I've gained almost 10lbs already even with morning sickness. So I decided to continue doing a food journal throughout the rest of my pregnancy. I'm barely eating any protein. A lot of fruits but A LOT of milk and cereal. So I made myself a veggie and egg scramble with a spoonful of guacamole on top. Super yummy!

I'm also officially going to the gym in a half hour. I have my workout clothes all set out! I was reading online that when you're overweight pre-pregnancy that you should only gain 15-25lbs max for baby's growth. I just don't want to gain the 55lbs I did with my daughter bc it made me feel horrible in 3rd tri with painful knees and ankles that couldn't bear my weight.


I forget who else is working out here... You ladies who are working out during pregnancy, would you like to start a pregnancy workout group? I need some buddies! Lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Ultrasound tomorrow morning! So nervous. Even though I know I have no reason to. I know baby is in there, I hear her heartbeat regularly, she came back low risk for a bunch of issues. Don't know why I'm worrying. 

Past few nights it's been harder to find her heartbeat and when I do it's faint. Tonight I decided to try after a shower rather than before bed. Thinking maybe a little warm water would get her out of her hiding spot. It worked! Heard her loud and clear. Heartbeat in the high 160s/low 170s. Happy mommy :)


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> Ultrasound tomorrow morning! So nervous. Even though I know I have no reason to. I know baby is in there, I hear her heartbeat regularly, she came back low risk for a bunch of issues. Don't know why I'm worrying.
> 
> Past few nights it's been harder to find her heartbeat and when I do it's faint. Tonight I decided to try after a shower rather than before bed. Thinking maybe a little warm water would get her out of her hiding spot. It worked! Heard her loud and clear. Heartbeat in the high 160s/low 170s. Happy mommy :)

Your ultrasound will go well, trust me! Update us as soon as you can! :thumbup:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

greats said:


> I always say 13w exactly is 2nd tri. That's when I plan on leaving the first tri board lol
> 
> So I decided to do a quick food journal to log how many calories I'm eating and what exactly I'm eating throughout the day. I find myself hungry constantly! So I wrote down what I ate yesterday... Over 3,000 calories!!! :nope: No wonder why I've gained almost 10lbs already even with morning sickness. So I decided to continue doing a food journal throughout the rest of my pregnancy. I'm barely eating any protein. A lot of fruits but A LOT of milk and cereal. So I made myself a veggie and egg scramble with a spoonful of guacamole on top. Super yummy!
> 
> I'm also officially going to the gym in a half hour. I have my workout clothes all set out! I was reading online that when you're overweight pre-pregnancy that you should only gain 15-25lbs max for baby's growth. I just don't want to gain the 55lbs I did with my daughter bc it made me feel horrible in 3rd tri with painful knees and ankles that couldn't bear my weight.
> 
> 
> I forget who else is working out here... You ladies who are working out during pregnancy, would you like to start a pregnancy workout group? I need some buddies! Lol

I am working out greats, so a workout group sounds great to me!

My biggest challenge is having to pee all the time! It makes running so uncomfortable. :-( 

I am still riding my bike 5 days a week which I love and going to bootcamp twice a week...bootcamp is tough, LOL. No one there knows I'm pregnant yet so it helps keep me from slacking too much.


----------



## Sass827

I'm going to the gym 2/3 times a week but taking it easy. I feel like with the ms, I took quite a few weeks off. When I started working out again two weeks ago, my heart rate would go way up just from walking. It's getting better now but I just need to ease into it. 
I also gained 50-55 lbs with dd and don't want a repeat. I'm still carrying 15 from that and wondered what to gain this time? I figured 35-15=20? Does that sound right? Probably not realistic though. I'm eating a ton too now. 
Ps- every time u look at queen queso, it makes me want to eat cheese sauce. :(


----------



## greats

I started a pregnancy workout group in the pregnancy groups and discussions area (where our August group is). Sass, I still had 15lbs left as well before this bfp!


----------



## DSemcho

Abbey08 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi my names Ashley just came across this thread...I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with a due date of August 11th. I live in California and this is the 1st time I've ever been pregnant. My hubbys birthday and our anniversary are also in August so it'll be a big month for us!! I am 26 and hubby is 28. I have temporarily deactivated my Facebook because a good friend's nosey wife blurted out our secret on there (think I deleted it before anyone saw it) but I don't want it to get out before we're ready to tell the world so I will join the fb group in a couple weeks after out 12w6d scan. :)
> 
> Sweet!! When is your anniversary?? Mine and DH's is the 13th of August ha. And I'm 27 and Dh is 30.
> 
> Our anniversary is the 27th. He for some weird reason wanted to get married on his bday the 26th but it was a Thursday and I didn't want a Thursday so we did the next day (friday)Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool! you actually got married exactly 2 weeks after us - our 5th anniversary is this year. We didn't plan to get married on the day with did, it just worked out lol. It was Friday the 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> I started a pregnancy workout group in the pregnancy groups and discussions area (where our August group is). Sass, I still had 15lbs left as well before this bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh I should join this!! I went from 226 pre-pregnancy, to 232 at 9 weeks and now I'm back down to 225.  But I'm hoping my weightloss slows down. I do want to be at least my pre-pregnancy weight by the time baby comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from allll of that. I'm extremely tired today ladies. It sucks =/:coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## nixm

greats said:


> I always say 13w exactly is 2nd tri. That's when I plan on leaving the first tri board lol
> 
> So I decided to do a quick food journal to log how many calories I'm eating and what exactly I'm eating throughout the day. I find myself hungry constantly! So I wrote down what I ate yesterday... Over 3,000 calories!!! :nope: No wonder why I've gained almost 10lbs already even with morning sickness. So I decided to continue doing a food journal throughout the rest of my pregnancy. I'm barely eating any protein. A lot of fruits but A LOT of milk and cereal. So I made myself a veggie and egg scramble with a spoonful of guacamole on top. Super yummy!
> 
> I'm also officially going to the gym in a half hour. I have my workout clothes all set out! I was reading online that when you're overweight pre-pregnancy that you should only gain 15-25lbs max for baby's growth. I just don't want to gain the 55lbs I did with my daughter bc it made me feel horrible in 3rd tri with painful knees and ankles that couldn't bear my weight.
> 
> 
> I forget who else is working out here... You ladies who are working out during pregnancy, would you like to start a pregnancy workout group? I need some buddies! Lol

Hmmmmm...maybe I should also start a food journal. I am a bit too scared what I will find though! I have found that I binge eat when I am tired which is normally around 3pm - then I will eat and eat and eat. Maybe I should just try to take a nap rather.

I stated going to the gym this week again. I got a cold which progressed to a sinus infection right after my BFP which lasted forever. I still have a cold but I need to start working out again. I am by no means a workout machine. For me 20-40mins on the crosstrainer is a workout! Think I should also join the group, hopefully it will motivate me to try and do more. I am planning on doing a NIA class tomorrow but I'ts going to be hell.

I have gained about 6 lbs. But clever me started a low carb high fat diet on day 1 of the cycle I got my bfp. So I lost 2 lbs a week until my BFP at 3+5. I stopped the diet and then gained it all back! Well that's what I am telling myself :)


----------



## lian_83

I wish I could workout, but I have been partly bed-ridden from week6. My MS is tapering off a bit, but that just means I don't throw up 5 times a day. I didn't feel this way with DS. Today, I tried some mild yoga, but ended up breathless on the 3rd minute while doing downward dog. 
I hope everything's ok with this pregnancy, but now freaking out if my HCG were on higher side. 
113 at 11dpo
6080 at 5w2d.


----------



## LavenderLove

My morning sickness meds aren't working as well as I hoped, but they are making me drowsy which is good. I just hope that the actual anti-nausea component kicks in ASAP since I've lost more weight.

Found out today that I might qualify for the Pegasus research study! I just have to get a dating scan and specific bloodwork before 13w6d. If I can make that cutoff I'll be good but fingers crossed that I get all of that taken care of. Having a free test like that would be FAB! Thank you to Fit_Mama for giving me the info, yay! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome to all the new ladies here :hi:

Greats, I'll try and find your group and join as well. I am working out, usually about 4 times a week. 

Congrats on all the lovely scans too, it's nice to see everyone's photos on here and FB :thumbup:

Good luck today Kylas, I'm sure all will go well. 

I had my first Midwife appointment yesterday, pretty standard stuff. The only thing that freaked me out a bit is that they couldn't find the baby's heartbeat with the Doppler. It was a student midwife who was looking and she didn't look very long (and she did warn me that there was a good chance we might not find it) but it still freaked me out a bit. We heard Isla's at the 10 week appointment so was sad not to hear this baby's...

I'm going to be booking my 12 week scan today, will happen sometime during the week of February 2-6, am very excited :happydance:


----------



## Pearly86

I am also most of the time hungry and if I eat after a long gap I get headache nausea and so on so definitely cannot avoid that lol
So when I got pregnant i was 118 lbs and now I am 120 which is steadily maintained
As I am petite I always knew gaining too much weight will be a problem for me not to mention the darn gestational diabetes which I read about and ever since then I decided I'll keep my appetite regular but eat as healthy less crabs and also including protein and eating good fats like nuts almonds and walnuts and drinking one glass of milk 1% fat all this has really maintained my weight 
I also take 30 mins walk everyday which is really very beneficial although I am an ardent fan of yoga which I used to do a lot before but right now that raises my hart rate so I have avoided for now till first trimester 
Will join pregnancy yoga once i am done with the first tri
And I drink lots of water and also walking for ten ,invited after every meal all this has helped me a lot guys

Guys first trimester is really not about gaining weight at all unless you are underweight to begin with, and this is the first thing I learnt when I got pregnant cuz we have a lot more to gain afterwards so focus on good food and mild exercises and from second on plan accordingly to gain weight steadily I am planning to gain max 20-25 lbs really nothing more than that as that's apt for me as per my doc 

Do ask your doc they will definitely give you a good plan 


Heavy exercises needs to be avoided cuz if that raises your heartbeat our baby has twice that of ours so that may not be good for baby


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

LavenderLove said:


> My morning sickness meds aren't working as well as I hoped, but they are making me drowsy which is good. I just hope that the actual anti-nausea component kicks in ASAP since I've lost more weight.
> 
> Found out today that I might qualify for the Pegasus research study! I just have to get a dating scan and specific bloodwork before 13w6d. If I can make that cutoff I'll be good but fingers crossed that I get all of that taken care of. Having a free test like that would be FAB! Thank you to Fit_Mama for giving me the info, yay! :)

That's awesome Lavender!! If you do end doing the study let us know how it goes! In my case I had already done the bloodwork and the dating scan so thought I'd be a shoo in but there are just too many of us old moms, LOL.

If you have trouble getting in for a dating scan on time see if they can notify you of any last minute cancellations. I ended up getting mine the same day I called for an appointment because someone had just cancelled...otherwise the wait was going to be over a month. :-/


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

This is a little off topic of babies but looking for some advice or ideas!

My boyfriend is taking his teacher certification exam next week and he is really nervous. If he does not pass, he will take it again in a couple months. I feel like the past couple months have been all about me and what I'm feeling or not feeling, and I just want him to know that I love him and support him and wish him lots of luck on his exam. So any ideas of what I could do? He's a pretty simple guy, not uber-romantic, but appreciates a kind gesture for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is a little off topic of babies but looking for some advice or ideas!
> 
> My boyfriend is taking his teacher certification exam next week and he is really nervous. If he does not pass, he will take it again in a couple months. I feel like the past couple months have been all about me and what I'm feeling or not feeling, and I just want him to know that I love him and support him and wish him lots of luck on his exam. So any ideas of what I could do? He's a pretty simple guy, not uber-romantic, but appreciates a kind gesture for sure.

Maybe make him a nice dinner or take him out one night a few days before the exam so the two of you can relax together and have some alone time. Tell him how proud you are of him for working towards this goal, etc. Might be nice for the two of you to have some time together where you can talk about him and how he's feeling.


----------



## greats

I second a date night! Any time I plan a date night my hubby gets so excited bc we rarely go out. Does he have a favorite restaurant?


----------



## wonders10

Duh, yes a date night! That sounds perfect! He has a couple restaurants he loves so I'll give him a choice between them. Its best for him to be out and distracted otherwise his mind really gets the better of him! And maybe a card and I can write sappy things in it lol.

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

12 week scan booked for February 6, very excited! :happydance:


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie said:


> 12 week scan booked for February 6, very excited! :happydance:

Awesome! The countdown begins lol


----------



## KylasBaby

12 week ultrasound went great! Baby is great with a very low fluid level on her neck so yay! She didn't like the ultrasound lol. Kept flipping around so her back was to us. Heartbeat 171 :cloud9:

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg5_zpsfc37db88.jpg
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg2_zps50499c4d.jpg
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsfebebbff.jpg
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg4_zpsdef4db84.jpg


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome ultrasound hun!! You know the sex of the baby already?? You had that panorama test??


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Awesome ultrasound hun!! You know the sex of the baby already?? You had that panorama test??

Yes and yes :) It's a little girl :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Awesome ultrasound pic she looks like she is doing great!


----------



## greats

Awww such awesome photos!!! Do you feel better now? lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats again Kylas, beautiful photos!


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Awww such awesome photos!!! Do you feel better now? lol

Yes lol. Even though I know pregnancy and motherhood is all about worrying constantly lol


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Awww such awesome photos!!! Do you feel better now? lol
> 
> Yes lol. Even though I know pregnancy and motherhood is all about worrying constantly lolClick to expand...

Haha yep!


The little boy I watch is on my nerves today, not listening, causing chaos and screaming at the top of his lungs. Woke my daughter up 20 mins into her nap earlier. Just put her back down for another nap bc she was yawning like crazy and rubbing her eyes. 

I need a nap so badly. I'm having trouble sleeping at night bc no matter how I lay my hips ache so badly I keep waking up. I use a body pillow to put between my knees and ankles since I'm a side sleeper but it isn't doing much at all.


----------



## QueenQueso

DSemcho said:


> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi my names Ashley just came across this thread...I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with a due date of August 11th. I live in California and this is the 1st time I've ever been pregnant. My hubbys birthday and our anniversary are also in August so it'll be a big month for us!! I am 26 and hubby is 28. I have temporarily deactivated my Facebook because a good friend's nosey wife blurted out our secret on there (think I deleted it before anyone saw it) but I don't want it to get out before we're ready to tell the world so I will join the fb group in a couple weeks after out 12w6d scan. :)
> 
> Sweet!! When is your anniversary?? Mine and DH's is the 13th of August ha. And I'm 27 and Dh is 30.
> 
> Our anniversary is the 27th. He for some weird reason wanted to get married on his bday the 26th but it was a Thursday and I didn't want a Thursday so we did the next day (friday)Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool! you actually got married exactly 2 weeks after us - our 5th anniversary is this year. We didn't plan to get married on the day with did, it just worked out lol. It was Friday the 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> I started a pregnancy workout group in the pregnancy groups and discussions area (where our August group is). Sass, I still had 15lbs left as well before this bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh I should join this!! I went from 226 pre-pregnancy, to 232 at 9 weeks and now I'm back down to 225.  But I'm hoping my weightloss slows down. I do want to be at least my pre-pregnancy weight by the time baby comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from allll of that. I'm extremely tired today ladies. It sucks =/:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Our anniversary is September 13, we were wanting a Saturday wedding, and we chose that particular Saturday because it meant that some years our anniversary will be Friday the 13th. :haha: Yes, as you can tell we were very serious and 'bridezilla' about the whole thing.Click to expand...


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

QueenQueso said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi my names Ashley just came across this thread...I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with a due date of August 11th. I live in California and this is the 1st time I've ever been pregnant. My hubbys birthday and our anniversary are also in August so it'll be a big month for us!! I am 26 and hubby is 28. I have temporarily deactivated my Facebook because a good friend's nosey wife blurted out our secret on there (think I deleted it before anyone saw it) but I don't want it to get out before we're ready to tell the world so I will join the fb group in a couple weeks after out 12w6d scan. :)
> 
> Sweet!! When is your anniversary?? Mine and DH's is the 13th of August ha. And I'm 27 and Dh is 30.
> 
> Our anniversary is the 27th. He for some weird reason wanted to get married on his bday the 26th but it was a Thursday and I didn't want a Thursday so we did the next day (friday)Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool! you actually got married exactly 2 weeks after us - our 5th anniversary is this year. We didn't plan to get married on the day with did, it just worked out lol. It was Friday the 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> I started a pregnancy workout group in the pregnancy groups and discussions area (where our August group is). Sass, I still had 15lbs left as well before this bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh I should join this!! I went from 226 pre-pregnancy, to 232 at 9 weeks and now I'm back down to 225.  But I'm hoping my weightloss slows down. I do want to be at least my pre-pregnancy weight by the time baby comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from allll of that. I'm extremely tired today ladies. It sucks =/:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Our anniversary is September 13, we were wanting a Saturday wedding, and we chose that particular Saturday because it meant that some years our anniversary will be Friday the 13th. :haha: Yes, as you can tell we were very serious and 'bridezilla' about the whole thing.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL that is funny QueenQueso.
> 
> I just realized baby's 18 week u/s is scheduled for Friday (March) the 13th - eek!Click to expand...


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on the great u/s Kyla! Your little girl is looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## Pearly86

Ladies pls help just wanted to know how much should the baby measure for 11 weeks I had four scans preciously 2 of which showed every Friday my week changes so as per that tomm will be 11 th week for me but the in between two showed every Tuesday changed so as per my sig I am going to be 10 w 3 days

I have my appointment tomm just want to know how much is the measurement for baby at 11 weeks so I also know the measurement when doc is taking


----------



## hivechild

Pearly86 said:


> Ladies pls help just wanted to know how much should the baby measure for 11 weeks I had four scans preciously 2 of which showed every Friday my week changes so as per that tomm will be 11 th week for me but the in between two showed every Tuesday changed so as per my sig I am going to be 10 w 3 days
> 
> I have my appointment tomm just want to know how much is the measurement for baby at 11 weeks so I also know the measurement when doc is taking

This should help. It is just an average though!

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1004000/average-fetal-length-and-weight-chart


----------



## fisher640

lian_83 said:


> I wish I could workout, but I have been partly bed-ridden from week6. My MS is tapering off a bit, but that just means I don't throw up 5 times a day. I didn't feel this way with DS. Today, I tried some mild yoga, but ended up breathless on the 3rd minute while doing downward dog.
> I hope everything's ok with this pregnancy, but now freaking out if my HCG were on higher side.
> 113 at 11dpo
> 6080 at 5w2d.

Those betas look totally average. :thumbup:
I think I actually had mine at 5w3d and it was 11,000ish
I checked a patients today who was 6w4d and her's was 39,000 with a totally normal ultrasound.


----------



## DSemcho

KylasBaby said:


> 12 week ultrasound went great! Baby is great with a very low fluid level on her neck so yay! She didn't like the ultrasound lol. Kept flipping around so her back was to us. Heartbeat 171 :cloud9:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg5_zpsfc37db88.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg2_zps50499c4d.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsfebebbff.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg4_zpsdef4db84.jpg

What does fluid on the neck mean? The ultrasound tech didn't mention anything like that to me at my 11 weeks ultrasound.


----------



## LavenderLove

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness meds aren't working as well as I hoped, but they are making me drowsy which is good. I just hope that the actual anti-nausea component kicks in ASAP since I've lost more weight.
> 
> Found out today that I might qualify for the Pegasus research study! I just have to get a dating scan and specific bloodwork before 13w6d. If I can make that cutoff I'll be good but fingers crossed that I get all of that taken care of. Having a free test like that would be FAB! Thank you to Fit_Mama for giving me the info, yay! :)
> 
> That's awesome Lavender!! If you do end doing the study let us know how it goes! In my case I had already done the bloodwork and the dating scan so thought I'd be a shoo in but there are just too many of us old moms, LOL.
> 
> If you have trouble getting in for a dating scan on time see if they can notify you of any last minute cancellations. I ended up getting mine the same day I called for an appointment because someone had just cancelled...otherwise the wait was going to be over a month. :-/Click to expand...

Yikes that's what I'm afraid of. I was supposed to go in earlier and would be getting a scan around this week or next but my GP botched the referral SO badly I haven't been able to get a correct one and I'm still miffed about the whole thing. It's a referral, not rocket science! :dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

DSemcho said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 12 week ultrasound went great! Baby is great with a very low fluid level on her neck so yay! She didn't like the ultrasound lol. Kept flipping around so her back was to us. Heartbeat 171 :cloud9:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg5_zpsfc37db88.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg2_zps50499c4d.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsfebebbff.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg4_zpsdef4db84.jpg
> 
> 
> What does fluid on the neck mean? The ultrasound tech didn't mention anything like that to me at my 11 weeks ultrasound.Click to expand...

That's what the NT ultrasound does. Checks the fluid level on the back of the neck. If it's high it can indicate downs, a heart defect or other chromosomal issues. We knew the measurement would be low since our panorama came back low risk for Down's and other trisomies and such.


----------



## Sass827

So I've been meaning to share with you girls a book I picked up for my cousin. It's so super cool. Somehow they got a camera. Inside a few pregnant people and took actual photos from conception to delivery. I'm going to snap a few pics with my cell and post them. We're all between 9 and 12 weeks now, right? I'll grab a fav from each of those weeks. It's so cool though. They do special features on the development of hands, feet, facial features, etc.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> So I've been meaning to share with you girls a book I picked up for my cousin. It's so super cool. Somehow they got a camera. Inside a few pregnant people and took actual photos from conception to delivery. I'm going to snap a few pics with my cell and post them. We're all between 9 and 12 weeks now, right? I'll grab a fav from each of those weeks. It's so cool though. They do special features on the development of hands, feet, facial features, etc.

That does sound really cool Sass, looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## hivechild

Oh, I've seen that book and even have it on my wish list but had forgotten about it! Please do share some of the pics. They're pretty amazing.


----------



## KylasBaby

There's already an October group on the PAL forum! I still feel like I'm not far enough along for there to be 2 groups after me lol.


----------



## Pearly86

That sound really amazing sass let me know about that book too and how to get that pictures done

Well I had my appointment today but kind of got bummed as the ultrasound appointment had to be booked separately and I was all hoping to see the baby today 

But for now they took my blood for informa test which as per here is the test for Down syndrome and other chromosome issues and also this test detects sex of the bay so I am all excited!!!! This is gonna come after 10 business days and can't wait to know that already 

And got my appointment for ultrasound booked for tomm


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, an October baby group already, that seems crazy :wacko:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Pearly!


----------



## DSemcho

KylasBaby said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 12 week ultrasound went great! Baby is great with a very low fluid level on her neck so yay! She didn't like the ultrasound lol. Kept flipping around so her back was to us. Heartbeat 171 :cloud9:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg5_zpsfc37db88.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg2_zps50499c4d.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsfebebbff.jpg
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg4_zpsdef4db84.jpg
> 
> 
> What does fluid on the neck mean? The ultrasound tech didn't mention anything like that to me at my 11 weeks ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the NT ultrasound does. Checks the fluid level on the back of the neck. If it's high it can indicate downs, a heart defect or other chromosomal issues. We knew the measurement would be low since our panorama came back low risk for Down's and other trisomies and such.Click to expand...

Oh I dont think I get one of those :/ I just get my gender at 20 weeks.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Missing you ladies something awful today. Yesterday was the worst day of my life and waking up today to my normal belly was tough. I'm ready for things to get back to normal. Chatting with you guys had become such a huge part of life the last 12 weeks and it's strange to stay off this thread. I will definitely still continue to check up on you guys and see your beautiful blessings.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

.hopeful.one. said:


> Missing you ladies something awful today. Yesterday was the worst day of my life and waking up today to my normal belly was tough. I'm ready for things to get back to normal. Chatting with you guys had become such a huge part of life the last 12 weeks and it's strange to stay off this thread. I will definitely still continue to check up on you guys and see your beautiful blessings.

Nice to hear from you, sending you lots of :hugs: Please stop by anytime, I really hope that you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> Missing you ladies something awful today. Yesterday was the worst day of my life and waking up today to my normal belly was tough. I'm ready for things to get back to normal. Chatting with you guys had become such a huge part of life the last 12 weeks and it's strange to stay off this thread. I will definitely still continue to check up on you guys and see your beautiful blessings.

Sorry you're having a tough time darling. I've been there. It does get better. You will always wonder what if, but it won't always hurt so much. The first few weeks/months are rough. Then when the due date comes. But it will get better. We will all be here for you. Hopefully when you are ready to try again you get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## greats

.hopeful.one. said:


> Missing you ladies something awful today. Yesterday was the worst day of my life and waking up today to my normal belly was tough. I'm ready for things to get back to normal. Chatting with you guys had become such a huge part of life the last 12 weeks and it's strange to stay off this thread. I will definitely still continue to check up on you guys and see your beautiful blessings.

Awwww hi hun! Stay strong, you're an amazing person and amazing things will happen soon! Xo


----------



## greats

I'm having a really rough day today. Nothing is going right, I have a terrible headache, a slight pain in my lower right pelvis, and beyond tired and exhausted.

Realized my lovely dh never made our car payments this month so have been getting threatening phone calls from the finance place.

Supposed to be getting a pension contribution refund from my previous job... Was supposed to get it weeks ago so had to call again to see where it was.

Lovely dh hasn't cleaned out the litter box in DAYS and it looks and smells horrid! I sent some nasty texts his way while he was at work. He also didn't take out the garbage as that's his chore. I am not happy! He spent 4 hours last night after dd went to sleep just playing video games and on his iPad so he is just flat out lazy!

I don't know how I'm going to be able to take care of a newborn, a toddler, and a man child all at once. Surely I'll go gray???


----------



## Sass827

This is the book
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sass827

Eyes week 10 and 12. I think the 12 looks weirder because the eyelid is starting to cover it up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sass827

46 days so 6 + 4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sass827

10 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry the 46 days is post fertilization so it's really between 8-9 weeks


----------



## greats

Can you post a 13 weeks? These photos are phenomenal!!!


----------



## Sass827

Here's a better 10 week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sass827

13. I hope you can read the paragraph at left. I love it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sass827

13 also
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wonders10

Love those pics, especially the 10 week ones since I am 10 weeks today!


----------



## Sass827

Check this one out - baby with its actual yolk sac (it's the circle above it that looks like a little sun)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sass827

Ears week 9 and 12
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## greats

Oh wow! Those pictures are seriously amazing!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

What beautiful pictures Sass, thanks so much for sharing.

greats, sorry to hear about your sucky day. Hope your hubby shakes the lead out and gets some things done. On a positive note, isn't it awesome to be relieved of cat box duty? (When it actually gets done, that is).


----------



## greats

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> What beautiful pictures Sass, thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> greats, sorry to hear about your sucky day. Hope your hubby shakes the lead out and gets some things done. On a positive note, isn't it awesome to be relieved of cat box duty? (When it actually gets done, that is).

I actually didn't mind doing it bc I knew it was getting done :rofl:


----------



## Pearly86

Very beautiful pics sass!!!


----------



## jaspie

Amazing, Sass! I wonder how on earth they got the camera in there! I might buy that book it looks brilliant. Thanks for posting :)


----------



## Jo77

I'm a bit of a latecomer but hope there's room for another mum-to-be here in the group?

I'm Jo and I'm 13 weeks with not one but three babies! My husband and I have battled infertility for several years and are expecting triplets after a successful second round of IVF.


----------



## KylasBaby

Jo77 said:


> I'm a bit of a latecomer but hope there's room for another mum-to-be here in the group?
> 
> I'm Jo and I'm 13 weeks with not one but three babies! My husband and I have battled infertility for several years and are expecting triplets after a successful second round of IVF.

Oh goodness congrats mama! Let me know your due date and I'll add you to the front!


----------



## Jo77

KylasBaby said:


> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit of a latecomer but hope there's room for another mum-to-be here in the group?
> 
> I'm Jo and I'm 13 weeks with not one but three babies! My husband and I have battled infertility for several years and are expecting triplets after a successful second round of IVF.
> 
> Oh goodness congrats mama! Let me know your due date and I'll add you to the front!Click to expand...

I am due 1st August :happydance:


----------



## hivechild

Welcome, Jo! How exciting, and a little bit scary, to grow your family by 3 in one shot! Here's hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. :)


----------



## Jo77

hivechild said:


> Welcome, Jo! How exciting, and a little bit scary, to grow your family by 3 in one shot! Here's hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. :)

Thank you. Am I correct in thinking you are expecting twins?

We are extremely nervous and overwhelmed with what lies ahead but there's some excitement in there too.


----------



## KylasBaby

Jo77 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit of a latecomer but hope there's room for another mum-to-be here in the group?
> 
> I'm Jo and I'm 13 weeks with not one but three babies! My husband and I have battled infertility for several years and are expecting triplets after a successful second round of IVF.
> 
> Oh goodness congrats mama! Let me know your due date and I'll add you to the front!Click to expand...
> 
> I am due 1st August :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome. I'll add you!


----------



## wonders10

Freaking out a little...I wiped this morning after peeing and there was a brown tinge and a little bit of brown cm on toilet paper. I can't help but freak as this was how my mc started last time. I will call Dr Monday as I am not sitting in the ER for a spot of brown. My boyfriend and I had sex in Wednesday, was our first time since my bfp. Could it be from that? i thought blood from sex would happen within a day. Trying to stay calm but would love some reassurance. I feel like I'm being punished because I got too excited, thinking it's actually going to happen :cry:


----------



## hivechild

Jo77 said:


> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Jo! How exciting, and a little bit scary, to grow your family by 3 in one shot! Here's hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. :)
> 
> Thank you. Am I correct in thinking you are expecting twins?
> 
> We are extremely nervous and overwhelmed with what lies ahead but there's some excitement in there too.Click to expand...

I am. :) will you have a lot of family support in the early days after the babies are born until you find your feet?


----------



## hivechild

wonders10 said:


> Freaking out a little...I wiped this morning after peeing and there was a brown tinge and a little bit of brown cm on toilet paper. I can't help but freak as this was how my mc started last time. I will call Dr Monday as I am not sitting in the ER for a spot of brown. My boyfriend and I had sex in Wednesday, was our first time since my bfp. Could it be from that? i thought blood from sex would happen within a day. Trying to stay calm but would love some reassurance. I feel like I'm being punished because I got too excited, thinking it's actually going to happen :cry:

If there was some irritation from having sex it could easily take a few days for it to work its way out, especially if it was minor and not enough to flow. I hope you can manage to relax through the rest of the weekend and that bit of discharge is all you see! :)


----------



## Pearly86

Wonders everything going to be great don't think negative hun and definitely it could be from sex Hun must be some discomfort due to that and do get yourself checked m sure everything is alright and a checking will surely give peace of mind and rest assured everything is fine fx


----------



## greats

Welcome Jo77 and congrats! 

Wonders10, it honestly could be nothing. I had brown cm with both my miscarriages but also had it loads during my pregnancy with my daughter so it's actually quite common! I also had some around the time I got my bfp with this one. Just put your feet up, drink loads of water, and relax. (Easier said than done, I know.)


----------



## wonders10

Thanks ladies!

As scared as I am about it, I still feel like things are ok. I had a little bit again when I wiped during my next pee, but less than before. Trent cramps but could be nerves. Not much I can do so I will relax and pray for the best.


----------



## Sass827

Welcome Jo! Congrats!
Wonders- I was just talking with someone having the same thing. Not sure if you remember, but I had it too about 3.5 weeks ago. They told her it could take a while yo work it's way out. For both of us it was a pocket of blood that had formed and then just hung out. It's how they first thought I had that disappearing twin thing. 
I know it's so scary to see anything, but as long as it's brown, it's old, so you should be just fine. I had my brown when wiping for 3 days. When I paniced at first, I literally felt like I was having contractions. Probably my fears, but they did say I would need to pass it so just to try to relax.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass, those pics are absolutely incredible, thanks so much for sharing. I'm going to show them to my DH too, he'll think they're really cool!

Greats, sorry DH is being so unhelpful :growlmad:

Welcome Jo77 :hi: Congrats on having triplets, his amazing!

Wonders I'm sure all is Ok. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome Jo, ma y many congrats on having triplets I just now saw upur post and a very warm welcome too!!

I myself am one of the triplets and for my mom I can't stop saying hats off to her for carrying all three of us!! It sounds so amazing !!


I had my scan today and I am measuring 11 w 1 day which I always thought I am and saw baby all dancing here and there with tiny feet and legs all looked amazing I wonder how he or she grew so big and m not even showing 
The ultrasound lady told it's still behind pelvic so you won't show now much but the experience is incredible

I had my tests for Down syndrome already it will be coming after 10 days wishing and hoping everything is fine and at around 12+ weeks I have my NT scan


----------



## Pearly86

169 is the heartbeat!! What do you guys say?? Boy or girl


----------



## KylasBaby

GIRL! Ava's is always high 160s/low 170s. Was 171 at my 12 week ultrasound. Not too far off from yours.


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome jo77 congratulations  and wow 3 times the bundles of joy  jealous!! Hope it's all going well xx


----------



## mumanddad

Hay kyla could I please be moved to the 6th of August, although it will be a July baby due to being so high risk due to cord prolapse and placenta failure xoxo


----------



## Pearly86

My doc also told me to take calcium supplement seperstely cuz my prenatals doesn't have it so any suggestion guys..??

Like he said look for something which has 1000 iu d3 and 1000 mg calcium as my d3 is lil low 

Also I am reading about two types calcium carbonate and calcium citrate the latter is more easily absorbed 

And I do drink a glass of milk everyday which is supposed to give 300mg of daily calcium 

So pls help me choose or share the one you guys are using


----------



## Sass827

My 10 week scan hb was 174. I wonder if it will be a girl for me too? 
So I think I've popped today. I suddenly look so much bigger. Until now, it was just at the end of the day, but as of this morning, it hasn't gone back down. Anyone else feeling this way? 
Not sure how much calcium my prenatal has, but I drink milk, eat cheese and yogurt almost every day.


----------



## KylasBaby

mumanddad said:


> Hay kyla could I please be moved to the 6th of August, although it will be a July baby due to being so high risk due to cord prolapse and placenta failure xoxo

Will do!



Pearly86 said:


> My doc also told me to take calcium supplement seperstely cuz my prenatals doesn't have it so any suggestion guys..??
> 
> Like he said look for something which has 1000 iu d3 and 1000 mg calcium as my d3 is lil low
> 
> Also I am reading about two types calcium carbonate and calcium citrate the latter is more easily absorbed
> 
> And I do drink a glass of milk everyday which is supposed to give 300mg of daily calcium
> 
> So pls help me choose or share the one you guys are using

I can't tell you specifics, but I take a calcium/vit d supplement that has 1200mg of calcium and 1000d3 per dose. It's nothing fancy. I'm pretty sure just a brand I found at the store. 



Sass827 said:


> My 10 week scan hb was 174. I wonder if it will be a girl for me too?
> So I think I've popped today. I suddenly look so much bigger. Until now, it was just at the end of the day, but as of this morning, it hasn't gone back down. Anyone else feeling this way?
> Not sure how much calcium my prenatal has, but I drink milk, eat cheese and yogurt almost every day.

Old wives tale would say that's a girl heartbeat, yes. 

I think I popped around 8 weeks lol


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks Kylasbaby and sass
So what's the brand you are using ?? I think I also need so where around that


----------



## Pearly86

I am going for a weeks vacation with my family out but I a, really scared as what to eat outside and what not cuz of all listeria and stuff

Pls suggest some safe eating out options cuz going to be out for the whole week


----------



## Sass827

Ok so I looked it up and my prenatal is 100 mg calcium carbonate. What's the recommended amount?


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks Kylasbaby and sass
> So what's the brand you are using ?? I think I also need so where around that

It's nature something. The brand really doesn't matter just look at the amounts of what you need and make sure it has those in it.


----------



## hopingnowsit

jo77 Congrats!!! 3 will be awesome :) I had twins last time around and they are terrific! 

pearly86 I think girl as well :D


----------



## greats

My daughters hb was always around 169/170 so I definitely think girl!

Feeling very crampy today. Not painful by any means, but annoying. I keep thinking I can feel the baby move but I'm not sure. I felt my daughter at 17 weeks and was told by my doctor I would feel a lot earlier this time. But surely not 13 weeks?

Having a toddler free night tonight. Ended up not staying at my mom's tonight as I had a major talk with dh about his laziness around the house. Praying he keeps his promise! Watched Titanic and am now about to call it a night.

It'll be nice sitting in church tomorrow without having to chase my daughter around haha


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot dearies I will be thrilled if it's a girl !!!!!

And thanks Kylasbaby for the information on calcium , one last thing wanted to ask it has calcium carbonate or citrate ?? Cuz citrate is easier to digest

The recommended amount for calcium is 1500 mg for pregnant ladies so 1000 mg is good plus if you have dairy products that should definitely suffice

Also anyone for giving me some safe eating out options???


----------



## mummy3ds

Lovelies, I've not been around much,but I am now leaving you as having a mmc and will have a d&c this week, wishing you all a h&h 9 months x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

greats said:


> My daughters hb was always around 169/170 so I definitely think girl!
> 
> Feeling very crampy today. Not painful by any means, but annoying. I keep thinking I can feel the baby move but I'm not sure. I felt my daughter at 17 weeks and was told by my doctor I would feel a lot earlier this time. But surely not 13 weeks?
> 
> Having a toddler free night tonight. Ended up not staying at my mom's tonight as I had a major talk with dh about his laziness around the house. Praying he keeps his promise! Watched Titanic and am now about to call it a night.
> 
> It'll be nice sitting in church tomorrow without having to chase my daughter around haha

I felt dd around 13 weeks (2nd child). I noticed it after a few evenings while lying down, the same bubbly fluttering.


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks a lot dearies I will be thrilled if it's a girl !!!!!
> 
> And thanks Kylasbaby for the information on calcium , one last thing wanted to ask it has calcium carbonate or citrate ?? Cuz citrate is easier to digest
> 
> The recommended amount for calcium is 1500 mg for pregnant ladies so 1000 mg is good plus if you have dairy products that should definitely suffice
> 
> Also anyone for giving me some safe eating out options???

Honestly it doesn't matter. They will both be digested even if one is easier. 



mummy3ds said:


> Lovelies, I've not been around much,but I am now leaving you as having a mmc and will have a d&c this week, wishing you all a h&h 9 months x

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

After nothing the rest of the day yesterday, I had more brown spotting this morning. I kept really calm yesterday but feeling very sad today about it.


----------



## Jo77

Thank you all for kind welcome messages!

Has anyone started thinking of names yet?


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> After nothing the rest of the day yesterday, I had more brown spotting this morning. I kept really calm yesterday but feeling very sad today about it.

If it were me I would call someone or get myself to an emergency room. There has to be an after hours number you can call? Have you been active recently? Try laying down and drinking lots of after and see if that helps. 



Jo77 said:


> Thank you all for kind welcome messages!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of names yet?

This little one is Ava Grace :). I know the other little girl to be in the group had a name as well, but she doesn't come on here anymore. Mostly uses the FB page.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks Kylasbaby
Mummy 3d so sorry hun for your loss :hugs::hugs:

Wonders hang in there have you booked yourself an appointment pls book it asap to know wats actually happening :hugs::hugs:

Jo M yet to knw if it's a baby girl or boy so once I knw I am sure to start thinking about the names


----------



## Jo77

> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for kind welcome messages!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of names yet?
> 
> This little one is Ava Grace :). I know the other little girl to be in the group had a name as well, but she doesn't come on here anymore. Mostly uses the FB page.Click to expand...

Pretty name! How do you know the sex so early?


----------



## Pearly86

So safe eating out options anyone?!!!

I am so v confused


----------



## KylasBaby

Jo77 said:


> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for kind welcome messages!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of names yet?
> 
> This little one is Ava Grace :). I know the other little girl to be in the group had a name as well, but she doesn't come on here anymore. Mostly uses the FB page.Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty name! How do you know the sex so early?Click to expand...

I had the panorama blood test at 9 weeks. Got the results back just before 11 weeks. Baby is a girl with 99.9% probability. It tests for a bunch of trisomies and other chromosomal issues which she is low risk for all :)


----------



## MrsChezek

KylasBaby said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> This is my first time posting here. I was on the September thread as my doc thought I was pretty early on when I got my BFP on 12/18 at 11DPO. But now he seems to think I'm a bit further along! SO I keep teetering between an 8/30 and 9/1 due date. My first came 2 weeks early so I think I'm going to go with my gut and say I'll be delivering in August :thumbup: May I join you all?
> 
> I have a 22m old little girl already so this will be my second and I'm 36 years old.
> 
> Congrats! Just let me know what date you want me to put you down for and I'll add you to the front page. Also if you have a guess about gender let me know. Those are going on the front page too :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think I'm going to go with 8/29 which is what my doc told me this past appointment. I was 8w6d but only measured at 8w4d but he's going with my dating rather than measurements for now. Thanks!


Welcome to all the newbies! :hi:

I keep reading all your posts and wanting to catch up but I get overwhelmed that I cant keep up! I dont get on my computer much during the day as my LO keeps me pretty busy and in the evenings Im just knackered! But I read all your posts on my phone throughout the day. And I have to say Im SO JEALOUS you guys are all around 12/13 weeks already!!! Im due in late Aug so Ill be one of the last ones to deliver here :cry: I dont mind waiting longer but I do want this trimester to end! Im tired of the nausea. I keep eating such crap as I have a million food aversions and all I want to eat is carbs! Thats not helping the constipation that Im already dealing with cause of the iron in my prenatal. :blush:

I would love some stalkers on my journal! Its pretty quiet this time around so I sort of stopped writing as much as its hard to write without an audience. My link is below in my signatureits my parenting journal. :flower:

*onemoretime* - sorry about your loss :hug: Sending positive thoughts your way

*2kidsplusttc3* - my nausea gets worse and better throughout the week. Im on Diclegis and its really helping meits a combo of Unisom and vit B6. Im able to take the lowest dose and eat and function pretty well. Though it does make me super tired!

*hive* - glad to hear both babies are doing great! Twins are exciting yet so scary! I always kind of wished to have them as you get more babies for the 'money' but I know it's not a piece of cake. You're doing great!

*greats* - yay on a great U/S! And a boy! How fun :happydance: Cute bump tooI feel like I popped at like 7 weeks this time :dohh: With my first it took forever to show but now Ive got this round belly that my 23m old keeps pattingso I *know* it has to show! :haha:

*kylas* - is the panorama test the new thing they are doing along with the NT scan to test for downs, etc? My doc briefly mentioned something like that and said it tells gender too. Its a blood test, right? Were going to ask them to put the gender in an envelope and were going to do a gender reveal cake. With our first, we did a whole photo shoot with balloons in a box and that was a lot of fun. This time were doing the cake route :thumbup: What sucks is that DH wants to wait until his mom visits in March so she can share in the experience :cry: I don't know if I can wait that long!!!!! :nope:


Well, I hope everyone is having a great weekend. We went to brunch with a bunch of friends this morning and Hayden was SO GOOD. I was so pleased. She sat nicely and ate really well. This older lady at the table next to us said she had to come by to tell us how impressed she was with our babies (another friend had her 22m old too) - she said she's a preschool teacher and she couldn't believe how well behaved they were! I couldn't stop smiling :cloud9:


----------



## MrsChezek

Pearly86 said:


> So safe eating out options anyone?!!!
> 
> I am so v confused

Many restaurants offer 'healthy' menus these days...and many have low sodium options. I think the sodium is the main thing to worry about. Otherwise, in the US at least, restaurants aren't allowed to serve non-pasteurized cheeses unless it's clearly labeled on the menu so you don't have to worry about that. Just stay away from raw dishes and order all meats well done. Oh and stay away from delis as cold cuts and deli cheeses are not as safe. Personally, I was much more strict with my first but I'm more lenient this time around. I've had several deli sandwiches and this morning at brunch I even had poached eggs :wacko: I just keep forgetting all the details! But I really think you should be ok. Hope you have a safe trip!!!


----------



## greats

wonders10 said:


> After nothing the rest of the day yesterday, I had more brown spotting this morning. I kept really calm yesterday but feeling very sad today about it.

I've been cramping a little the past few days and have started having brown discharge this afternoon. I'm calling my doctor tomorrow morning.


----------



## wonders10

Greats...hope everything is ok for you. I'm also calling my dr in the morning. They are good about squeezing you in for these types of things. 

It was just a little this morning when wiping. I don't know what to think.


----------



## greats

wonders10 said:


> Greats...hope everything is ok for you. I'm also calling my dr in the morning. They are good about squeezing you in for these types of things.
> 
> It was just a little this morning when wiping. I don't know what to think.

Ugh what is going in with us? I'm still cramping now. It's not painful at all but with my brown discharge it's very discouraging. 

I'm almost too afraid to post a 13 week bump shot but here goes... I popped so much from last week!!! Everyone at church kept asking if I am having twins :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## techheather

nice bump greats.. im a little crampy today too. like a pinch and pull by belly button. maybe its related to "popping". i feel like my fupa is bigger and all that.. lol.. cant be certain ive popped, but soon maybe..


----------



## Sass827

I hope everything is ok wonder and greats. 
I've really popped too. I can't believe it. Guess it's time to start the tummy shots. 
Getting the harmony blood work tomorrow. Nervous about how much blood? I hate blood.


----------



## Pearly86

Nice bump at 13 weeks already everything's gonna be good don't wry hun!!! Fx


----------



## hopingnowsit

greats your bump is looking great :D


----------



## greats

hopingnowsit said:


> greats your bump is looking great :D

Thanks ladies! I'm starting to get uncomfortable with it! Especially when I'm sleeping or leaning forward.


----------



## mummy3ds

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks Kylasbaby
> Mummy 3d so sorry hun for your loss :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wonders hang in there have you booked yourself an appointment pls book it asap to know wats actually happening :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jo M yet to knw if it's a baby girl or boy so once I knw I am sure to start thinking about the names

Thank you, I have an app tomorrow to rescan and book d&c but I don think I'm goint to need the d&c this time as I'm bleeding quite heavily so looks like I'm miscarrying by myself xx


----------



## DSemcho

Jo77 said:


> I'm a bit of a latecomer but hope there's room for another mum-to-be here in the group?
> 
> I'm Jo and I'm 13 weeks with not one but three babies! My husband and I have battled infertility for several years and are expecting triplets after a successful second round of IVF.

Holy smokes!! I was hoping for twins... But wow triplets! DH used to joke if we got triplets I'd have to decide which one we were selling on the black market lol.



wonders10 said:


> Freaking out a little...I wiped this morning after peeing and there was a brown tinge and a little bit of brown cm on toilet paper. I can't help but freak as this was how my mc started last time. I will call Dr Monday as I am not sitting in the ER for a spot of brown. My boyfriend and I had sex in Wednesday, was our first time since my bfp. Could it be from that? i thought blood from sex would happen within a day. Trying to stay calm but would love some reassurance. I feel like I'm being punished because I got too excited, thinking it's actually going to happen :cry:

Wonder I hope everything works out fine for you. Fx'd!



Pearly86 said:


> 169 is the heartbeat!! What do you guys say?? Boy or girl

My baby's hearbeat has been 160's (164/165) and we are like 60% sure it's a boy.



mummy3ds said:


> Lovelies, I've not been around much,but I am now leaving you as having a mmc and will have a d&c this week, wishing you all a h&h 9 months x

mummy I'm sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs:




Jo77 said:


> Thank you all for kind welcome messages!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of names yet?

Yes!! We have our boy names narrowed down to Nicholas or Nathaniel for a first name. And James or Riley for a middle name. DH won't discuss girl names because he's convinced it's a boy. lol.



greats said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Greats...hope everything is ok for you. I'm also calling my dr in the morning. They are good about squeezing you in for these types of things.
> 
> It was just a little this morning when wiping. I don't know what to think.
> 
> Ugh what is going in with us? I'm still cramping now. It's not painful at all but with my brown discharge it's very discouraging.
> 
> I'm almost too afraid to post a 13 week bump shot but here goes... I popped so much from last week!!! Everyone at church kept asking if I am having twins :dohh:Click to expand...

I get cramps and twinges still. And I'm not posting a bump pic until I can remember to take one with my bra on lol.



greats said:


> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> greats your bump is looking great :D
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm starting to get uncomfortable with it! Especially when I'm sleeping or leaning forward.Click to expand...

I can't lean forward either. and I'm used to sleeping mostly on my tummy but I can't now =/



AFM - Nothing new really except I find myself with my hand in my pants touching my belly or talking to baby. I really want my doppler to come in today so I can try the "after shower" trick that Kyla showed us.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just wanting to say hi. There's no way I've been able to keep up with all you lovely ladies in this thread but I hope everyone is going ok.

For those who have had some brown spotting - I too have had some spotting / brown discharge at 7 weeks, and again now at 11 weeks. Even though it scares me, there's not much of it and I also had similar with #1. Also part of me thinks that it could be something like breakthrough blood as it's been at almost the time I would have had a period if I'd not been pregnant. Even though we haven't done it much, it can also happen after sex as your cervix becomes more sensitive when pregnant. My obs wasn't too concerned about it at my 8 week appointment and I've seen baby twice now with good little heart going. I also have a doppler and have been able to find the heart beat every night when I go to listen (at least I am sure it's the hb as it's twice as fast as mine and not the whooshing sound that i hear just near it). My scan on 7th Feb (at 13 weeks) cannot come soon enough. Really really hoping to be able to get some idea on the sex of bubs then too.

I'm sure my tummy is popping out a little already too. I still have my "pouch" left from #1 so its probably just the flubber being pushed up, but there's something there. 

I definitely think it's possibly to feel flutters or bubbles at this early stage, especially if you are very tuned into your body. I definitely felt #1 around the 10 week mark when I was lying down at night. I am sure I have felt similar in the last week with this baby. 

Will check in again soon! 

xoxo


----------



## DSemcho

Poppie that's awesome you can feel it already!! I wish I knew if I was feeling it or not. Sometimes I get a weird twinge on one side and I have to lean to the other for it to stop lol.


----------



## Poppiebug

DSemcho said:


> Poppie that's awesome you can feel it already!! I wish I knew if I was feeling it or not. Sometimes I get a weird twinge on one side and I have to lean to the other for it to stop lol.

It's a very strange sensation, hard to explain. It's almost like a really light tickling with a feather but inside. Another reason I am fairly certain it is baby is because its in the same spot that i find the heart beat on the doppler. Nothing beats being able to feel those definite movements and kicks later on though.


----------



## Wiggler

Hi can I join? I had my NT scan today and they moved my EDD to August 2nd :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Pearly on having a wonderful scan!

Sass, I feel the same way, totally feel like I have a belly all of a sudden, going to be tough to conceal this pregnancy at work for the next couple of weeksI hope your bloodwork today goes well. 

Greats, glad that you got a bit of a break this weekend, I hope your DH starts pulling his weight more. I also hope that your Doctor is able to put your mind at rest re the brown spotting. Lovely bump btw!

Mommy3ds, Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you and your family during this difficult time and sending you big :hugs:

Wonders, I hope all is OK with you. Can you get in to see your doctor for some peace of mind?

Welcome Wiggler :hi:

Nothing new for me, starting to feel better during the day but am still so flipping tired it is incredible. Im thinking of calling in sick one day this week just so I can sleep for the entire day:blush:


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsChezek said:


> I think I'm going to go with 8/29 which is what my doc told me this past appointment. I was 8w6d but only measured at 8w4d but he's going with my dating rather than measurements for now. Thanks!
> 
> *kylas* - is the panorama test the new thing they are doing along with the NT scan to test for downs, etc? My doc briefly mentioned something like that and said it tells gender too. It&#8217;s a blood test, right? We&#8217;re going to ask them to put the gender in an envelope and we&#8217;re going to do a gender reveal cake. With our first, we did a whole photo shoot with balloons in a box and that was a lot of fun. This time we&#8217;re doing the cake route :thumbup: What sucks is that DH wants to wait until his mom visits in March so she can share in the experience :cry: I don't know if I can wait that long!!!!! :nope:

Will add that to the front page!
No they don't do the Panorama with the NT. It can be done as early as 9 weeks so of course I had it done at 9 weeks exactly :haha:
It is a blood test, yes. It tests for a bunch of trisomies and chromosomal deletions and also can tell gender if you opt for that, yes. Of course we did lol. Baby is a girl with 99.9% probability. 



greats said:


> Ugh what is going in with us? I'm still cramping now. It's not painful at all but with my brown discharge it's very discouraging.
> 
> I'm almost too afraid to post a 13 week bump shot but here goes... I popped so much from last week!!! Everyone at church kept asking if I am having twins :dohh:

Cute bump!



Sass827 said:


> I hope everything is ok wonder and greats.
> I've really popped too. I can't believe it. Guess it's time to start the tummy shots.
> Getting the harmony blood work tomorrow. Nervous about how much blood? I hate blood.

I'm not sure for that test, but for the panorama test they took 2 vials. Wasn't bad, but then again having blood drawn doesn't bother me at all. I had 14 taken at my initial OB visit lol. 

And yes, tummy shots :thumbup:



Poppiebug said:


> I definitely think it's possibly to feel flutters or bubbles at this early stage, especially if you are very tuned into your body. I definitely felt #1 around the 10 week mark when I was lying down at night. I am sure I have felt similar in the last week with this baby.
> 
> Will check in again soon!
> 
> xoxo

I've definitely felt the occasional flutters/bubbles and what feels like a cell phone vibrating in there and flips. So I definitely think it is possible. 



Wiggler said:


> Hi can I join? I had my NT scan today and they moved my EDD to August 2nd :)

Definitely! Congrats! Will add you.


----------



## KylasBaby

Here's my 12 week belly shot from last week to add to the collection :)
Can we say holy belly....lol
It is pretty high up so the old wives take of carrying a girl high is true for me. 

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsc7e7c48e.jpg


----------



## Pearly86

Hi. Mrs Eddie thank you so much!! And taking a day leave is indeed the best thing do right now relax as much as you can!!!

Kylas omg bump at 13 weeks awesome!! This surely Luks like girl as its high up and you definitely know it!!

I hope even I get to feel flutters soon want to feel baby


----------



## Pearly86

Kylas has your doc ever talked about taking metformin during pregnancy since you had pcos too??


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Kylas has your doc ever talked about taking metformin during pregnancy since you had pcos too??

No never mentioned it. My blood glucose was good when they tested it at my initial OB appointment. I was on it for a bit as a teen, but came off as it was a pain and didn't do anything.


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome!! My blood glucose level is great too but my endo who checks my tsh level keeps mentioning metformin as she says pcos are more on risk of developing preclempsia even though I don't have any issue with my insulin or anything and my ob gyn to,d me not to bother it's not required at all when my results are all great


----------



## KylasBaby

If your tests are great I wouldn't worry about it.

Preeclampsia is high blood pressure which isn't a PCOS thing. And the metformin wouldn't do anything with high blood pressure anyway as it's a diabetic drug that helps with insulin levels....so I'm not sure what metformin would do to prevent preeclampsia. I've never seen PCOS as being linked to preeclampsia. I just did some research and of the couple sites I looked at PCOS wasn't a risk factor or cause of preeclampsia. 

So I'd say you're probably best going with your OBs advice. I have heard those with PCOS are more likely to develop gestational diabetes and in that case metformin may help, but I won't be asking for it unless I really need it. I don't like to take anything while pregnant unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Pearly86

You are absolutely right Kylas and likewise I am thinking the same!! Dh is all mad at that doc who is behind me from day one for metformin that crazy lady really lol
But listening to such stuff coming from a doc is really scary and that too when pregnant

But my ob said if you are really worried we can run all the glucose tolerance test again after first tri just to give that doc an answer that everything is alright and I really don't need that metformin which I am really happy about


----------



## KylasBaby

Yeah doing the glucose test early would help to reassure you. Or you could always get one of those diabetic blood test kits and test yourself at home to make sure. 

I'm just watching for signs my blood sugar is an issue. If not I'm just gonna keep on thinking things are fine lol. I was diagnosed 13 years ago and never had a blood sugar issue. And I give my body lots of chances especially with that Apple pie and cupcakes I had last night.... :)


----------



## QueenQueso

Pearly86 said:


> So safe eating out options anyone?!!!
> 
> I am so v confused

I pretty much eat what I want, when I want. I don't drink or smoke anyway, so I'm not giving anything up there, and I never liked many cheeses to begin with, so I don't imagine I'd come across any soft cheeses I'd need to make a substitution for. Unless cream cheese counts as a soft cheese? I dunno, but I've eaten that. I don't eat much fish because no one in the house but me likes it, so I eat it at restaurants a lot. I don't order any of the ones at the top of the mercury list (shark, swordfish, king mackerel... And one other whose name I can't remember because I'd never heard of it before. I memorized the list in my last pregnancy because we went on a cruise.), and I don't buy albacore tuna, only chunk light. I eat deli meat and cheese whenever I want and no, I don't heat it up either. The concern there is listeria, but whenever you hear about listeria in the news, it's always on salad or fruit anyway.



Jo77 said:


> Thank you all for kind welcome messages!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of names yet?

We're pretty set on River for a girl, possibly River Deja (after one of DH's best friends who was killed in a car crash almost two years ago). Boys names, well... We have a 'short list' but none of them are really standing out to me. I like Jace a lot, but DH doesn't, and it's getting really popular anyway. I liked it more ten years ago when no one was using it. :(


AFM, today and yesterday I've been having a lot of lower back pain and something that I can best describe as 'pelvic floor pressure'. It's like a dull ache, and every once in a while I'll get some kind of sharper pain that will fade away after a bit. It's weird. A little bit crampy here and there, but not really much and absolutely no spotting/weird discharge. Just a weird kind of feeling. :shrug:

I'm going to have to go buy another bra or two, I had gotten 2 sports bras and 1 real bra about 6 weeks ago but the sports bras are getting too tight and the real one, an underwire poked through last night. I wasn't wanting to invest much $$ in this in-between stage in case they go up another size later but it looks like I'm gonna have to.

I ordered 'big brother' shirts for my boys, when they arrive (hopefully today or tomorrow, shipping time says from today to Thursday...) we will pick a time and tell the boys about the baby, and I have a plan to take their picture with the shirts on and some signs, and then I'm gonna print the picture and we'll frame it and give one to mom and dad, and each of my grandmas. And one for DH's dad, even though he already knows. Gonna have the boys give it to them, it's kind of a cop-out on my part but I feel like they're not gonna say anything really negative with the kids there. :wacko: It'll go on FB after that.


----------



## greats

Feeling so blah and tired today. Planning a surprise 25th bday party for my younger sister in March.

Thinking my cramping is related to not drinking enough water and the uterus growing.

Also pretty sure I'm feeling the baby move now. It's very, very subtle, literally like the tiniest nudge from the inside and down low. I can feel it when I've been laying on one side all night and suddenly switch sides. So bizarre!


----------



## Pearly86

Kylas ohh I can understand once in a while indulgence :blush:

Even I am not able to stop myself sometime but I am really taking good care I. Eating every healthy possible stuff and m sure I have no blood sugar issue at all so m all relaxed


----------



## Pearly86

Queen thanks a lot for the tips hun!!
Even m all cramps today looks like too much is happening down there like things are moving stretching and hence feeling those cramps feeling little nauseous too today and snow warning is going on here in nyc so all packed at home lol

Greats hope everything is going good hun those cramps are surely baby getting bigger that's what I keep saying to myself too cuz it definitely feels baby is making its way more I. There as its growing 

And surprise party sounds awesome!!

Wonders how are u doing hun??


----------



## Pearly86

I also got nursing bra already because they are so comfy for my sore bbs


----------



## Ashley25

anyone else have no symptoms and a flat stomach? I am 12 weeks... come on belly! lol


----------



## Pearly86

I also don't have a bump yet as aim 11 weeks and baby is still behind pelvic region
So don't worry if it's the first baby I heard many won't show until 5 months

But ya I do get bloating sometimes 
And my symptoms keep going and coming so I don't worry too much because to start of I never had much symptoms like nausea and all so it's all going great 

Consider yourself lucky hun!!


----------



## wonders10

I went to the Dr. All is well. :thumbup: She checked me and couldn't see any blood still in there (I haven't seen any since yesterday) and checked on my little gummi bear and said its heartbeat looked strong. Very relieved. She said it could have been from sex. 

My NT scan is in a week so only another week until I see baby again. She said I'll probably get to hear the heartbeat at that one too...can't wait! 

Thanks for your good thoughts! :flower:


----------



## Pearly86

Yayyyy So so happy to hear that really!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So glad to hear that Wonders, awesome news!


----------



## greats

Good to hear that, Wonders! I started getting very light pink discharge about 10 mins ago. Called my doctors office and apparently missed them by 5 mins! Going to ring them first thing tomorrow morning and see if they'll see me. Having some cramping and sharp pains but they're not painful, just dull and there and not constant. Getting really worried something is going on.


----------



## wonders10

Thanks greats...I'm crossing everything for you. Hope you get in right away tomorrow for some peace of mind :hugs:

People keep saying spotting is common, but I think it's scary as s--t.


----------



## Pearly86

Greats fx for u hun too m sure everything is fine!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Crossing my fingers for you Greats! I hope it's nothing!

I have to say all the cramping still scares the mess out of me! It's all that endo scar tissue being stretched out, and I know it's nothing to worry about, but ouch! 

Man this insomnia thing is really crazy. I need to ask the midwife this week if it's okay to use my Diclectin with Unisom. Since I stopped taking it I really don't have a sleep schedule anymore! I just stay up until I pass out at random times of the day.


----------



## Sass827

Got my blood test done. Only one vial! I was so surprised. Results should be in my next Friday. 
I'm really so happy for you wonders. And I agree- common but terrifying. I hope you get the same results greats.


----------



## Poppiebug

wonders10 said:


> Thanks greats...I'm crossing everything for you. Hope you get in right away tomorrow for some peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> People keep saying spotting is common, but I think it's scary as s--t.

I agree, scary as! You just want to know everything is ok and you can't get that instant answer. All pregnant women should get a free ultrasound machine to have at home for the first tri at least, then we can check whats happening whenever we need. LOL!!


----------



## MrsChezek

KylasBaby said:


> Here's my 12 week belly shot from last week to add to the collection :)
> Can we say holy belly....lol
> It is pretty high up so the old wives take of carrying a girl high is true for me.
> 
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsc7e7c48e.jpg

Love it! What app are you using to put all the wording along with your pic? That's pretty cool! I did a belly progression with my first baby - took a pic every 3 weeks and then put them all side by side. Was cool to see. I haven't taken one bump shot yet this time around! :dohh:



greats said:


> Feeling so blah and tired today. Planning a surprise 25th bday party for my younger sister in March.
> 
> Thinking my cramping is related to not drinking enough water and the uterus growing.
> 
> Also pretty sure I'm feeling the baby move now. It's very, very subtle, literally like the tiniest nudge from the inside and down low. I can feel it when I've been laying on one side all night and suddenly switch sides. So bizarre!

I'm glad things turned out well. I too get cramps from not drinking enough. I got them a LOT in the second and third tri with my first pregnancy. I can't believe I'm getting them this early already...it sucks!



Pearly86 said:


> Queen thanks a lot for the tips hun!!
> Even m all cramps today looks like too much is happening down there like things are moving stretching and hence feeling those cramps feeling little nauseous too today and snow warning is going on here in nyc so all packed at home lol

I'm on the border of PA/NJ and we've had flurries all day but not too much accumulation. How is NYC looking? My hubby's office in midtown closed down at 2:30pm! So my guess it's pretty bad.



wonders10 said:


> I went to the Dr. All is well. :thumbup: She checked me and couldn't see any blood still in there (I haven't seen any since yesterday) and checked on my little gummi bear and said its heartbeat looked strong. Very relieved. She said it could have been from sex.
> 
> My NT scan is in a week so only another week until I see baby again. She said I'll probably get to hear the heartbeat at that one too...can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for your good thoughts! :flower:

Yay! Great news :happydance:


AFM, I'm a bit crampy today too...mainly my nausea is kind of bad. I ate horribly at lunch and I think I'm paying for it. I crave just greasy terrible food but when I eat it, I never feel good afterwards! It's terrible. I normally eat super healthy so this is such an odd time for me. I can't wait for the nausea to go away and to be off my meds. I want to get back to exercise and eating well!!!!! :cry:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh no, just realized I missed the last page of posts. Sorry to hear about the discharge *greats*! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. :hug:

I agree with *poppiebug*, we should have an ultrasound at home we can just peek with regularly. I'm sure the lower stress levels would do us all wonders!!!!!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Ok so had my NT Scan today and baby is doing great! Tech said she is pretty sure it's a girl as well YAY! 
So we are trying to figure out a middle name for Willow any suggestions?


----------



## Pearly86

Poppiebug said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks greats...I'm crossing everything for you. Hope you get in right away tomorrow for some peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> People keep saying spotting is common, but I think it's scary as s--t.
> 
> I agree, scary as! You just want to know everything is ok and you can't get that instant answer. All pregnant women should get a free ultrasound machine to have at home for the first tri at least, then we can check whats happening whenever we need. LOL!!Click to expand...

Lol really this made me really laugh out loud

I am in Newport jersey city basically and job is in nyc so he also came back early today and tomm is a complete off 
Storm is not that bad here but the place is on high alert from 11 pm and it's been snowing since morning


----------



## Pearly86

hopingnowsit said:


> Ok so had my NT Scan today and baby is doing great! Tech said she is pretty sure it's a girl as well YAY!
> So we are trying to figure out a middle name for Willow any suggestions?

Many many congrats hun!!


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsChezek said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 12 week belly shot from last week to add to the collection :)
> Can we say holy belly....lol
> It is pretty high up so the old wives take of carrying a girl high is true for me.
> 
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsc7e7c48e.jpg
> 
> Love it! What app are you using to put all the wording along with your pic? That's pretty cool! I did a belly progression with my first baby - took a pic every 3 weeks and then put them all side by side. Was cool to see. I haven't taken one bump shot yet this time around! :dohh:Click to expand...

It's called aviary. I just pick a thing or two from that week, add the new size and my symptoms and put it in. 

So I'm hunkered down in some cozy blankets watching the Bachelor ready for Snowmageddon2015 lol. It's safe to say I hate snow haha. Not leaving until I have to. No work tomorrow. Yay. The state has a travel ban from midnight tonight until future notice. So yay no work. 

I wish this headache would go away. Only thing that tends to make them less is if I have some caffeine when it starts. But I haven't had caffeine since April and want to keep it that way, but it helps lol.


----------



## Poppiebug

hopingnowsit said:


> Ok so had my NT Scan today and baby is doing great! Tech said she is pretty sure it's a girl as well YAY!
> So we are trying to figure out a middle name for Willow any suggestions?

Congratulations! My friend has a Willow, her middle name is Grace. Lovely name.

So hoping my bub plays nice at my scan, really want to know gender and now! So impatient!!


----------



## Sass827

Hoping this storm is just hype. I'm in Pittsburgh so it's already past us and we only got 6 inches. I'm driving across pa almost to nj tomorrow with dd in tow so hoping the turnpike stays clear.
Congrats on the scan hopenowsit! I can't wait to find out gender.


----------



## techheather

Sass827 said:


> Hoping this storm is just hype. I'm in Pittsburgh so it's already past us and we only got 6 inches. I'm driving across pa almost to nj tomorrow with dd in tow so hoping the turnpike stays clear.
> Congrats on the scan hopenowsit! I can't wait to find out gender.

Sass,am close to you.. near I 80.. about and hour and half from pitts. slow driving.. i could make it to shadyside in 1hour 20 min..


----------



## techheather

Greats, fingers crossed....


----------



## DSemcho

Hope everyone is doing okay!!!


My doppler came in yesterday, and this morning I found baby's heartbeat on it! I uploaded a video to the FB group but if anyone wants me to here I will.


----------



## nixm

Hey ladies! SO I have tried to catch up on the thread but I have major memory issues already!

Greats I hope you get in to see your doc today and that everything will be fine!

Sorry to hear about the storm you guys are having although not being able to go to work seems like a nice way of compensating :) Here it's just hot...too hot - new fire everyday, luckily the one big one they got under control after a couple of days. O and we have "load shedding" - the power company does not have enough power for the country (shocking I know!) so every day we don't have power for 2h30m.

I am so excited! My dh family is planning a bbq on Saturday and our 12w scan was booked for wednesday the 4th - I took a chance and checked if I can reschedule for this friday so that we can tell them and there was an opening! I will be exactly 12w on friday!

I have really been struggling with sinus infections/flu/colds, just being sick. Do any of you ladies have any advice? How much vit C can I take? My prenatal only has 70mg in. Is there anything else I can take? I am drinking ginger, lemon, honey tea once a day too. 

O yes and your bumps are awesome!!! (sorry just remembered sawing the pics :) )

Have you started using anything to try and prevent/help with stretch marks? I picked up a lot of weight in college ad got horrible stretch marks! My skin is very bad with scarring! I have this oil that I have started using but only once a day when I remember. The packaging says twice a day from second trimester but I reckon starting now will hopefully get me in the habit! Second+ time moms have you found these creams/oils helped?


----------



## jaspie

Bad news. Baby did not develop past 8 weeks. No heartbeat. Sac 12 week size and still having symptoms. So so horrible. Got to wait a week now to see if my body miscarries by itself or if I need medical help with the tablets. We're devastated. So gutted feels like a nightmare. I wish you all the best on your journeys xxx please can someone take me off the front xx


----------



## nixm

O no!! I am so sorry to hear jaspie!! My thoughts are with you and your husband! :hug:


----------



## KylasBaby

jaspie said:


> Bad news. Baby did not develop past 8 weeks. No heartbeat. Sac 12 week size and still having symptoms. So so horrible. Got to wait a week now to see if my body miscarries by itself or if I need medical help with the tablets. We're devastated. So gutted feels like a nightmare. I wish you all the best on your journeys xxx please can someone take me off the front xx

I'm so very sorry darling. I've been there as have some of the other ladies here. It isn't easy at all. Take some time for you. I hope it ends soon for you and you can start to heal. We are here for you when you are ready :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

So the snowmageddon2015 has appeared. Snow is already halfway up our cars. At least from what I can see out the window without my glasses. Guess the 2-3inches overnight was right. Supposed to keep going until 1am tomorrow. So much snow!

13 weeks today! Yay


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, I hope you are able to get in to see your doctor today so you can have some peace of mind, thinking of you :hugs:

Congrats hoping! Love the name Willow btw! With Isla we used family names for her middle name, I chose her first name because I had always loved it. 

Kylas, I hate snow too but it is nice once in awhile to have a snow day. Hope Snowmaggeden is kind to you.

Sass, hope your drive today is alright, stay safe. 

DSemcho, thats awesome that you can hear babys heartbeat with the Doppler, how exciting.

Nixm, I use Palmers Cocoa Butter to prevent stretch marks. I got none of my stomach last time but I did get some on my hips after Isla was born


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

jaspie said:


> Bad news. Baby did not develop past 8 weeks. No heartbeat. Sac 12 week size and still having symptoms. So so horrible. Got to wait a week now to see if my body miscarries by itself or if I need medical help with the tablets. We're devastated. So gutted feels like a nightmare. I wish you all the best on your journeys xxx please can someone take me off the front xx

I am so very sorry Hun, my heart is honestly breaking for you. I know I can't say anything to help right now but sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

hopingnowsit said:


> Ok so had my NT Scan today and baby is doing great! Tech said she is pretty sure it's a girl as well YAY!
> So we are trying to figure out a middle name for Willow any suggestions?

Congratulations on your little girl 

What about willow mae? Mae is pounced may xx


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry Jaspie. :hugs: My thoughts are with you.

I hope you ladies stay safe in Snowmageddon! It sounds absolutely nutty out there.


----------



## greats

jaspie said:


> Bad news. Baby did not develop past 8 weeks. No heartbeat. Sac 12 week size and still having symptoms. So so horrible. Got to wait a week now to see if my body miscarries by itself or if I need medical help with the tablets. We're devastated. So gutted feels like a nightmare. I wish you all the best on your journeys xxx please can someone take me off the front xx

Oh hun :cry: Thinking of you!


----------



## wonders10

jaspie said:


> Bad news. Baby did not develop past 8 weeks. No heartbeat. Sac 12 week size and still having symptoms. So so horrible. Got to wait a week now to see if my body miscarries by itself or if I need medical help with the tablets. We're devastated. So gutted feels like a nightmare. I wish you all the best on your journeys xxx please can someone take me off the front xx

Jaspie, I'm so sorry to read this news! This is the second one I've read about today on the two threads I follow the most, so devastating :cry: Be good to yourself and try to keep us updated on how you are doing and how everything goes :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Thank you all so much. It really means a lot. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all :flower:


----------



## MrsHudson

I don't pop on here too much but just wanted to say I'm so sorry Jaspie. You are in my thoughts and take care of yourself.

Everyone out east stay safe! It's an amazing 70 F in Colorado today. I am so happy I can wear a dress and leggings and be comfortable for once!

AFM nothing too much really going. Just tons of ligament pain. Next prenatal appointment is a week from today. I can't wait.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

MrsHudson said:


> I don't pop on here too much but just wanted to say I'm so sorry Jaspie. You are in my thoughts and take care of yourself.
> 
> Everyone out east stay safe! It's an amazing 70 F in Colorado today. I am so happy I can wear a dress and leggings and be comfortable for once!
> 
> AFM nothing too much really going. Just tons of ligament pain. Next prenatal appointment is a week from today. I can't wait.

SOOOO jealous of your weather, that sounds amazing!!! It's freezing here....

I am so tired, Isla decided not to sleep last night, if I didn't have a meeting this afternoon I would still be home in bed.

I also still have awful chin pimples, wish they would go away...


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsHudson said:


> I don't pop on here too much but just wanted to say I'm so sorry Jaspie. You are in my thoughts and take care of yourself.
> 
> Everyone out east stay safe! It's an amazing 70 F in Colorado today. I am so happy I can wear a dress and leggings and be comfortable for once!
> 
> AFM nothing too much really going. Just tons of ligament pain. Next prenatal appointment is a week from today. I can't wait.

Jealous! I love colorado. I have a good friend who lives there with my quasi-niece so I try to visit once a summer. Probably won't be happening this year. 

We've gotten well over 2 feet. Maybe 3 already and could still get another food :dohh: I'm over it


----------



## Pearly86

jaspie said:


> Thank you all so much. It really means a lot. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all :flower:

Jaspie so sorry hun :hugs::hugs: Sending lots of hugs and luv!!!


----------



## Pearly86

Woke up with a bad headache today hope this is nothing to worry about although feeling a lot better now and hope it goes away !!

Weather is a lot better now almost clear skies but it's cold and m also too tired of jackets and everything really want summer to come soon so I can wear all I want to


----------



## MrsHudson

Yeah I wouldn't live anywhere else :). 
This warm weather usually means Feb/March will probably be nasty.


----------



## hopingnowsit

so sorry jaspie thinking of you


----------



## MrsChezek

*kylas* - Ill have to try that app! I took some pics this morning of my bumpI want to pull up my progression pics from last pregnancy and see how different I look this time around. Ill try to post later today.

*nixm* - please send some heat our way! Its been a very cold winter herethough the snow is pretty today :flower: You cant take too much vitamin C as its water soluble so youll just pee all excess out. For that same reason, theres no point in taking 1000mg at once as ull just pee it out. Its much more effective to take 200mg every 2 hours or so. I used a belly lotion by Mustela with my firstI havent started using anything yet this time. I guess it worked as I didnt get any stretch marks last time but maybe Im not prone to them!!! :shrug:

*jaspie* - Im so sorry about your loss :hug: My heart goes out to you and your family.

*MrsHudson* - Im blown away to hear its 70F in Colorado this time of year! :shock: Thats not typical right? I totally thought you guys had cold winters like we do here in the northeast. Im getting lots of round ligament pain in my right side tooit sucks :nope:

AFM, we are stuck inside but its finally stopped snowing. LO is napping and I might take her outside to build a snowman if she doesnt wake up too late. We baked scones this morning. Im running out of ideas to entertain her as weve been stuck at home since Sunday afternoon!!!!! :dohh: I have another ultrasound this Thursday. Ill be about 9.5 weeks. My doc says that rate of miscarriage drops dramatically after 9 weeks but ti doesnt get detected until the 12 week scan most of the time, which is why he does a 9 week scan so his patients can know sooner if something is wrong. If everything looks good, he will give me a script for my 12 week NT scan and for non invasive blood testing for downs, etc. Im a little nervous but trying not to think about itbut its hard. Congrats to everyone whos had their 12 week scans and whos made it into the second trimester! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## MrsHudson

No it's not typical for us but the worst/coldest months are usually Feb-March. It will all change tomorrow! 
This ligament pain is kind of awful isn't it? My stomach is huge already so I'm sure there's a lot of stretching going on. It's very uncomfortable.
I hope all goes well at your scan!


----------



## greats

Called my doctor, asked if I was still having colored discharge, I said no. They said to hold out until my next appt next Tuesday but to call back if I get any red discharge or spotting. Have to take it easy, on modified bed rest until next week (no heavy lifting, no exercise, no sex.)

Bored. Husband's car needs a lot of sudden repairs so he has my car for work, so trapped here all day. Blahhhh.

Feeling the baby move a lot more! So weird, but awesome! Super tiny movements low like the baby is poking me to get my attention haha


----------



## greats

Oh and Mrs. Eddie my entire face is breaking out like crazy! And dealing with eczema flare ups as well. I look like a beauty queen! Haha


----------



## MrsChezek

MrsHudson said:


> No it's not typical for us but the worst/coldest months are usually Feb-March. It will all change tomorrow!
> This ligament pain is kind of awful isn't it? My stomach is huge already so I'm sure there's a lot of stretching going on. It's very uncomfortable.
> I hope all goes well at your scan!

Thanks! My stomach popped at like 7 weeks :dohh: So the ligament pain's been here for weeks already...I really don't remember having any of this until much later with my first! I guess my body is ahead of itself since it's done this before...wouldn't it be nice if it made the baby faster too and I could only be pregnant for like 5 months? :haha:



greats said:


> Oh and Mrs. Eddie my entire face is breaking out like crazy! And dealing with eczema flare ups as well. I look like a beauty queen! Haha

Don't get me started! I feel like a 13 year old hitting puberty. Giant zits everywhere!!! And painful too. ARG :cry: I'm trying to stay positive and pretending it means I'm having a girl...supposedly you break out more with girls cause they 'steal your beauty'. I also broke out a lot with me first girl :winkwink:

*EDIT: I forgot to say, I'm so glad the spotting has stopped *greats*! Fingers crossed it all stays that way until your next appointment. Modified bedrest is NO FUN. I was on it weeks 34-37 with my first. But it's worth taking it easy to keep our little ones healthy. :hug:


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh my face looks like I'm going through puberty again. I have at least 1-2 new spots each day. Which go from nothing to an extremely sore whitehead overnight. Usually it takes a few days. So then I have to pop it because it's so sore and have a nice big red spot for a week or two. They say girls steal your beauty and this little girl certainly is stealing mine lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad to know I'm not the only one suffering with breakouts, mine are awful looking and keep re-appearing in the same two areas of my face :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Called my doctor, asked if I was still having colored discharge, I said no. They said to hold out until my next appt next Tuesday but to call back if I get any red discharge or spotting. Have to take it easy, on modified bed rest until next week (no heavy lifting, no exercise, no sex.)
> 
> Bored. Husband's car needs a lot of sudden repairs so he has my car for work, so trapped here all day. Blahhhh.
> 
> Feeling the baby move a lot more! So weird, but awesome! Super tiny movements low like the baby is poking me to get my attention haha

Glad that the spotting has stopped, great news :happydance:

And :rofl: re the beauty queen comment. Feel the same way here with my spotty face and major bloat...


----------



## Jo77

So sorry to hear your news Jaspie.


----------



## Poppiebug

Jaspie, I'm so sorry to read about your loss. Look after yourself. xo


----------



## Pearly86

Yeah even I am breaking out like crazy and as per baby heartbeat I am predicted girl but going by ramzi theory when seeing initial scan it Luks like boy 
So why breakouts

But now it's getting better try Vicks vaporub it really helped no kidding 
Hope they don't come back later I really had hard time making my face look normal now atleast I look like me lol
Just few marks here n there how does this goes fast anyway??


----------



## Pearly86

Greats yayy spotting stopped!!!


----------



## lian_83

It's weird that usually I am very pimply, but during both pregnancies, my face suddenly becomes blemish-free and looks glowing. So does that mean boy again?
But I have a very strong meat aversion, and my everyday diet consists of oats, fruits, egg, nuts, leafy greens, and lemon water. I have already lost 4 kg so I am almost down to my pre-pregnancy weight (Ds1).


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry jaspie. Totally unfair. This is my rainbow and it's so great, but just nerve wracking after going through a loss. I'm so sorry and know you'll get your rainbow too.


----------



## greats

Lian_83, I am obsessed with lemon water! It's the only way I can keep water down this pregnancy. I'm drinking a glass of it right now lol

So I'm kind of annoyed. My husband's family invited us over for dinner tonight, so we drove 40 mins to their house only to eat together for 15 mins and everyone goes into their bedrooms for the night except our 12 year old nephew. Rude much? So pissed off, what a waste of my time!

TMI, but I had a pretty large #2 earlier and my bump went down a lot! So disappointed! :rofl:


----------



## QueenQueso

Just posting because I just realized my ticker switched over to the next square and I'm excited! I have nothing new today, but I am following everyones updates!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly, Vicks helps clear up the pimples on your face? (was I reading that right). If so I might have to try it...

Greats, that is so incredibly rude :growlmad: I would be totally pissed off.

Yay for a ticker change Queen Queso :haha:

Nothing new here, still so tired. I may have to be "sick" tomorrow so I can have a lazy day of lying around on the couch while Isla's at day care :winkwink:


----------



## Pearly86

Yes hun u read it right just give it a try on one first cuz I was also quite not sure when I heard it so to check put a lil but on one overnight and it really reduced the inflammation to a greater extent and eventually down to v low but marks m not sure m still dealing with hoping they fade away soon

Vicks vaporub is safe during pregnancy too


----------



## Pearly86

Yayy queen!!!

Greats ur soon to complete ur first tri how exciting so want to come there soon !!!


----------



## greats

so I'm thinking whatever bloating I had has officially gone away. I feel less bloated, like I'm skinny again, and my belly has gone down quite a bit. 

Morning sickness has pretty much gone away except for when I smell something gross. 

Boobs aren't sore anymore either but they're still up a cup size lol


----------



## DSemcho

Nothing new except I had a horrible dull back ache. DH is in a foul mood today for no reason. And now my head is starting to hurt and I'm nauseous.


----------



## LavenderLove

Midwife appointment in a few hours! I'm nervous in so many ways. I finally have the chance to have someone properly look at me! I'm really hoping I don't puke everywhere on my way over since I haven't been in a moving vehicle since December.


----------



## MrsHudson

Good luck Lavender!

Ladies can I just vent? I feel like an awful person because I really don't enjoy being pregnant. I'm always sick or tired or in pain. I just want to feel normal again :(. Is this just me or does anyone else feel this way?

I have my mw appt next Tuesday so I am hoping that makes me realize why I'm going through all this. Sometimes I just want to cry in a corner because I'm so frustrated.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsHudson said:


> Good luck Lavender!
> 
> Ladies can I just vent? I feel like an awful person because I really don't enjoy being pregnant. I'm always sick or tired or in pain. I just want to feel normal again :(. Is this just me or does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> I have my mw appt next Tuesday so I am hoping that makes me realize why I'm going through all this. Sometimes I just want to cry in a corner because I'm so frustrated.

I finally starting feeling better around 11 weeks just for my ms to come back. It finally went away around 12-12 1/2 weeks and knock on wood only comes back when I'm really hungry. My energy level is much better lately too and I feel more like my old self. It *should* start getting better around the second tri :hugs:


----------



## MrsHudson

KylasBaby said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Lavender!
> 
> Ladies can I just vent? I feel like an awful person because I really don't enjoy being pregnant. I'm always sick or tired or in pain. I just want to feel normal again :(. Is this just me or does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> I have my mw appt next Tuesday so I am hoping that makes me realize why I'm going through all this. Sometimes I just want to cry in a corner because I'm so frustrated.
> 
> I finally starting feeling better around 11 weeks just for my ms to come back. It finally went away around 12-12 1/2 weeks and knock on wood only comes back when I'm really hungry. My energy level is much better lately too and I feel more like my old self. It *should* start getting better around the second tri :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm really hoping that's how it works for me too! I had a really awesome day Sunday where I felt great and wasn't sick and then the next I was as sick as when I first got MS.

I just I just gotta keep holding on for a few more weeks and hopefully less.


----------



## KylasBaby

I was so miserable from about 6-11 weeks. I feel so much better now. Hopefully it gets better for you.


----------



## Pearly86

I got a call from my doctors office about the last ultrasound done at 11 weeks they saw the thickness at the neck little bit higher I am not sure she said 4 cm or 4 mm but she said they detect something called cystic hygroma which could be 50% true or false they want me to meet high risk ob and get my scan done again 

My Down syndrome result hasn't come back yet so m waiting for that too
But m really sad and staying strong too


----------



## LavenderLove

MrsHudson said:


> Good luck Lavender!
> 
> Ladies can I just vent? I feel like an awful person because I really don't enjoy being pregnant. I'm always sick or tired or in pain. I just want to feel normal again :(. Is this just me or does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> I have my mw appt next Tuesday so I am hoping that makes me realize why I'm going through all this. Sometimes I just want to cry in a corner because I'm so frustrated.

Thanks MrsH!

I'm feeling the same way, don't worry. I'm thankful I am pregnant, but I am not enjoying this at all. :( I'm hoping seeing some kind of test result or especially an ultrasound will be the thing that makes things click a bit and at least mentally make things easier. It's terribly frustrating, indeed.


----------



## MrsHudson

Pearly keep your head up and keep us updated. Fx everything is just fine.

Lavender I know you've been pretty sick too. My first u/s made me so happy and to see that little heartbeat was the best, but it's like after about three week you start to worry again and question what's going on. At least for me. I am happy I get to see the mw soon.


----------



## greats

MrsH you're not the only one to feel that way, so don't worry, hun! For the most part, pregnancy sucks! But once you have your baby in your arms this summer, you'll honestly forget every sickness, every pain, and every worry you ever had throughout your pregnancy.

Pearly, keep us updated about everything! I know it's scary but you never know, it could just be a bad measurement or something. :hugs:


----------



## hivechild

greats said:


> MrsH you're not the only one to feel that way, so don't worry, hun! For the most part, pregnancy sucks! But once you have your baby in your arms this summer, you'll honestly forget every sickness, every pain, and every worry you ever had throughout your pregnancy.
> 
> Pearly, keep us updated about everything! I know it's scary but you never know, it could just be a bad measurement or something. :hugs:

Barring first tri, I loved my last pregnancy and birth. I hated the newborn stage myself. I'm in no hurry to do that all over again!

Pearly, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Pearly86

Ya hoping for the same thanks everyone!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Midwife appointment went smoothly! I had to take a Gravol on top of my meds to settle my stomach to make it there but that was okay.

She was so nice and both DH and I liked her. There will be two other midwives in the practice I'll get to meet at some point, too. I got sent home with a mountain of lab and ultrasound requests, so that makes me feel a bit better.

I'm also on the right track to get into the Pegasus study! All that might be tricky is the ultrasound date since it's pretty far away. We'll see what happens with it! :)


----------



## techheather

found this today looking around.. make a registry. makeit private for now. add 10 items and be entered.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.h...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=1951105602&pf_rd_i=B00IOGITBO


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Didn't want to just disappear and I'll try to post an update eventually when I know something, but I probably won't be around anymore.

We had our NT u/s today and unfortunately Baby has an extremely rare but serious condition wherein his bladder is not draining at all and is hugely swollen. Poor sweetie's entire bottom half was nearly all bladder. :cry:

We had been so reassured listening to the strong heartbeat on the doppler, but his strong cardiovascular system doesn't cancel out his bladder problem sadly.

DH, Baby and I will be spending a full day at the hospital having tests done next week and will be meeting with Geneticists so discuss our options, but the prognosis doesn't sound very favorable. Hopefully DH and I are right about Baby being a boy as then he might have a slim chance. If Baby is a girl her fate is already sealed. As it is Baby's fate may already be sealed as the enlarged bladder is crushing the kidneys and may have already caused permanent damage.

Apparently the odds of this happening are 0.08% to 0.6% - even the doctor couldn't believe it. :cry:

We love our little one so very much and are grateful to have him with us - we just pray to God he's not in any pain or discomfort. He was moving his arms around at the u/s and the doctor said "there is your little person waving to say hello." So beautiful and simultaneously devestating as in my mind I'm wondering if he was waving bye. We were too heartbroken to ask for a picture but I plan to ask for one at our next appointment that has his little hands in it.

This is so hard and I don't know how I'll ever get over it. We love him so very much and it is so unfair that our time as a family of 3 could be coming to an end already.


----------



## lian_83

^Fitmama, I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. :hug: Fxed, he is a boy, and that slim chance is still there. 

Pearly, I hope that cystic hygroma resolves itself eventually.

--
My NT scan is next week, and I'm getting anxious as last time I saw bub is at 5w6d and I don't have a home doppler.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly, I really hope all is OK. Try not to panic until after your appointment, hopefully your doctor can give you some answers :hugs:

:hugs:to all you ladies not feeling well, I'm just starting to feel better now too.

Lavender glad that your appointment went well.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Didn't want to just disappear and I'll try to post an update eventually when I know something, but I probably won't be around anymore.
> 
> We had our NT u/s today and unfortunately Baby has an extremely rare but serious condition wherein his bladder is not draining at all and is hugely swollen. Poor sweetie's entire bottom half was nearly all bladder. :cry:
> 
> We had been so reassured listening to the strong heartbeat on the doppler, but his strong cardiovascular system doesn't cancel out his bladder problem sadly.
> 
> DH, Baby and I will be spending a full day at the hospital having tests done next week and will be meeting with Geneticists so discuss our options, but the prognosis doesn't sound very favorable. Hopefully DH and I are right about Baby being a boy as then he might have a slim chance. If Baby is a girl her fate is already sealed. As it is Baby's fate may already be sealed as the enlarged bladder is crushing the kidneys and may have already caused permanent damage.
> 
> Apparently the odds of this happening are 0.08% to 0.6% - even the doctor couldn't believe it. :cry:
> 
> We love our little one so very much and are grateful to have him with us - we just pray to God he's not in any pain or discomfort. He was moving his arms around at the u/s and the doctor said "there is your little person waving to say hello." So beautiful and simultaneously devestating as in my mind I'm wondering if he was waving bye. We were too heartbroken to ask for a picture but I plan to ask for one at our next appointment that has his little hands in it.
> 
> This is so hard and I don't know how I'll ever get over it. We love him so very much and it is so unfair that our time as a family of 3 could be coming to an end already.

I'm so sorry Fit Mama, am hoping that baby is a boy and there is something that can be done to help him. Thinking of you and your family and sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi ladies!! Can I join? I had no idea this group was here, sorry for being a little late to the party! I will try my best to catch up on all the posts. 

EDD: 28 Aug 15
TWINS! :baby::baby:


----------



## wonders10

FitMama...I'm so so sorry. Hoping and praying that you get some positive news at the doctors. :hugs:

Pearly...fingers crossed your next scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Pearly you and your bub are in my prayers and hopefully the tech made a mistake when measuring

Fitmama I am so sorry, just try to keep the faith and do not let anyone convince you that there is absolutely no chance for baby...stay strong and hopefully things work out

Praying4BB Congrats and Welcome...I am a mom of twins and they are terrific your going to have a blast :)


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot guys I really need all your prayers and support and we are really staying strong and hoping it resolves if it's there on its own 
I read all positive stories too about this condition so hoping I get to share my positive story soon here

Fit mama I am really sorry hun and can feel completely what you are feeling right now but I am feeling that there is always some hope as I feel for myself too wanna just say stay strong hun my prayers are for u too!!


----------



## Pearly86

Have u got ur down Syndrome result,??


----------



## techheather

Sorry Fit mamma . hope that the results today, are changed tomorrow.for the better. prayers for you and baby.

and to you as well pearly


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone - they mean more than you could ever know. We don't have a lot of hope based on what we were told, but the fact that an entire team of Geneticists will be meeting to discuss the best course of action for our little one gives me some comfort, because at least whatever diagnoses he receives will not be given in haste.

In case there is even the slimmest chance he can hear us we're talking to him a bunch, telling him how much we love him, how strong he is, and how proud we are to be his mom and dad. DH says the most important thing we can do as parents right now is be as strong and brave as possible so we can make whatever decision will be best for him in spite of our grief. For now I am finding comfort that he is here with me to give me strength.



Pearly86 said:


> Have u got ur down Syndrome result,??

We did our blood test about 3 weeks ago and everything was fine there, and the doctor said about 3 times today that fortunately our little one does not have any sign of downs. At the time I wondered (bitterly, I admit) why it mattered either way, but I suppose it is one less obstacle in our path.

Big ((hugs)) Pearly. I will pray, first and foremost, that your next appointment will show that your little one doesn't have a genetic disorder 
at all, and secondly, that if there is one present that it is treatable.


----------



## DSemcho

Fit mama i'm sorry you're going through this and I hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## Jo77

My thoughts are with those of you who are going through a difficult time right now x


----------



## DSemcho

I have a doctor appointment today for the weird rash on the underside of my boobs *posted about it on the FB page*. Going to mention my thirst constantly and that I get a headache with the slightest bit of sugar. And nausea with my morning cereal (not sure if it's from the banana or the milk)


----------



## Pearly86

Fit mama thank you so so much hun I see a lot of hope for both of us since your test for down is negative that means it's not a chromosome issue it can get better hun let's hold to our positive thoughts at this time of ours and pray our lil one shows all the improvement v v soon lots f luv n hugs to u n the lil one too


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Praying4BB said:


> Hi ladies!! Can I join? I had no idea this group was here, sorry for being a little late to the party! I will try my best to catch up on all the posts.
> 
> EDD: 28 Aug 15
> TWINS! :baby::baby:

Welcome and congrats on twins, how exciting!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> Fit mama thank you so so much hun I see a lot of hope for both of us since your test for down is negative that means it's not a chromosome issue it can get better hun let's hold to our positive thoughts at this time of ours and pray our lil one shows all the improvement v v soon lots f luv n hugs to u n the lil one too

I think that's a wonderful attitude to have Pearly :hugs: 

Keeping both of you ladies and your babies in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nixm

Fitmama I am so sorry to hear!! Will keep you in my prayers! Hope there is something they can do. Luckily you will have a whole team there so hopefully one of those clever people will have a solution!

Pearly sorry to hear too!! Hopefully you are the lucky 50%! Will keep you in my prayers too. 

So my scan is in less than 24h, tomorrow at 11:30!! Totally freaking out now.


----------



## KylasBaby

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Didn't want to just disappear and I'll try to post an update eventually when I know something, but I probably won't be around anymore.
> 
> We had our NT u/s today and unfortunately Baby has an extremely rare but serious condition wherein his bladder is not draining at all and is hugely swollen. Poor sweetie's entire bottom half was nearly all bladder. :cry:
> 
> We had been so reassured listening to the strong heartbeat on the doppler, but his strong cardiovascular system doesn't cancel out his bladder problem sadly.
> 
> DH, Baby and I will be spending a full day at the hospital having tests done next week and will be meeting with Geneticists so discuss our options, but the prognosis doesn't sound very favorable. Hopefully DH and I are right about Baby being a boy as then he might have a slim chance. If Baby is a girl her fate is already sealed. As it is Baby's fate may already be sealed as the enlarged bladder is crushing the kidneys and may have already caused permanent damage.
> 
> Apparently the odds of this happening are 0.08% to 0.6% - even the doctor couldn't believe it. :cry:
> 
> We love our little one so very much and are grateful to have him with us - we just pray to God he's not in any pain or discomfort. He was moving his arms around at the u/s and the doctor said "there is your little person waving to say hello." So beautiful and simultaneously devestating as in my mind I'm wondering if he was waving bye. We were too heartbroken to ask for a picture but I plan to ask for one at our next appointment that has his little hands in it.
> 
> This is so hard and I don't know how I'll ever get over it. We love him so very much and it is so unfair that our time as a family of 3 could be coming to an end already.




Pearly86 said:


> I got a call from my doctors office about the last ultrasound done at 11 weeks they saw the thickness at the neck little bit higher I am not sure she said 4 cm or 4 mm but she said they detect something called cystic hygroma which could be 50% true or false they want me to meet high risk ob and get my scan done again
> 
> My Down syndrome result hasn't come back yet so m waiting for that too
> But m really sad and staying strong too

You both are in my thoughts! Hoping for good results and healthy babies for you both :hugs:



Praying4BB said:


> Hi ladies!! Can I join? I had no idea this group was here, sorry for being a little late to the party! I will try my best to catch up on all the posts.
> 
> EDD: 28 Aug 15
> TWINS! :baby::baby:

Congrats! Will add you



nixm said:


> Fitmama I am so sorry to hear!! Will keep you in my prayers! Hope there is something they can do. Luckily you will have a whole team there so hopefully one of those clever people will have a solution!
> 
> Pearly sorry to hear too!! Hopefully you are the lucky 50%! Will keep you in my prayers too.
> 
> So my scan is in less than 24h, tomorrow at 11:30!! Totally freaking out now.

Good luck!


----------



## greats

Oh fit mama.... Words can't describe how upset I am for you. But this is not the end, not even by a long shot. You and your husband were given this journey because you guys have the strength to overcome it all. Please keep us updated when you find out more! Massive hugs, and stay strong! Xoxo


----------



## MrsHudson

Fit mama I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope everything works out. :hugs: I have you and your family in my thoughts!

AFM I actually feel fantastic today. No ms and I'm in a good mood. I hope I continue to have more days like this.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## LavenderLove

Fit_Mama I am so so sorry to hear that. :( I'm sending some hardcore positive thoughts your way and I really, truly hope that they give you some good news with this. :hugs:

Pearly I hope this comes back as nothing and your little one is okay! Sending some big positive thoughts your way, too! :hugs:

MrsH I hope you have more good days, too! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Doc isn't 100% what it is that's going on under my boobs. He said it could be a build up of detergent because I'm having to wash it everyday/every other day because it's the only one that fits me anymore. So he gave me an anti-fungal with steroid cream and suggested I switch to a scent and dye free detergent until I can get more bras lol.


----------



## MrsHudson

DSemcho said:


> Doc isn't 100% what it is that's going on under my boobs. He said it could be a build up of detergent because I'm having to wash it everyday/every other day because it's the only one that fits me anymore. So he gave me an anti-fungal with steroid cream and suggested I switch to a scent and dye free detergent until I can get more bras lol.

I saw your post on FB but forgot to respond. So I don't necessarily have a rash but I have this bruising under my armpits and the skin is real rough. I think it's where the wire of my bra digs in. But I bought a bigger bra that fits looser so I'm not sure why it isn't going away. If your skin is rough, vaseline can help that.


----------



## DSemcho

It does have a rough feeling in a couple of spots, but he told me to keep the area dry =/


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh well that won't help lol. I'm bad and even though I only have one bra now, I still only wash it like once a week :blush:


----------



## wonders10

My cousin is not pregnant but has a very large chest and she developed some sort of rash under her boobs as well...Dr said it was almost like a yeast infection. I think he gave her some sort of anti-fungal cream as well. I guess because the skin between your boobs and tummy gets warm and damp is what causes it. I have a small chest, even now at almost 11 weeks! Although they have expanded a bit I think, I have more cleavage than usual lol.


----------



## Ashley25

hi girls,

I just got back from my 12week ultrasound and everything looks good.. I saw the baby's nasal bone. Is this a good sign that the baby does not have downs? I am driving myself crazy waiting for panorama test results. I have been afraid of the baby having down syndrome because of high HCG at 5 weeks.

Thank youuuuu ;)


----------



## Pearly86

seeing nasal bone is really promising hun and definitely having no down syndrome is a good sign fx for ur result

well guys I have just started my pregnancy journal and pls be there to help and support me!! really need it
pls find the link in my signature below

you guys have been so supportive and helpful thanks a tonn!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Another panorama result came back saying happy, healthy girl! She doesn't come on here anymore but is on the fb group so I thought I'd update here. So yay! Join that if you haven't. Many ppl use that rather than this. Instructions on the front page!

3 girls now :)


----------



## techheather

double post here as well as fb....

I had my first appt today with doctor and ob co-coordinator. They did offer me maternity 21, and nt scan. however. its two trips to the city. 1.5 hours away. Both of them. I have to do the NT scan before 14 weeks, so next week if they can do it..( If i chose to do it) and/or i can do the Maternity 21 with better US a month later at 18-20 weeks . same location. So undecided. Meaning NT scan is a prelude to 18 week meeting, where I can get all the answer weeks later. So should i stress about getting in next week or hold off. what is the benefit?. My local hospital wont/cant do the bloodwork.


----------



## hivechild

Fit_Mama, what devastating news. :( All the best in getting through this, whatever the outcome. 

Welcome to Praying4BB! We seem to have a lot of twins in this group! There were none in my group when I was pregnant with my son!


----------



## Sass827

Oh fit mama! I'm so sorry and hope you get some solid info from your team. 
Welcome praying!
Tech- I'd opt for all three just cause I'm nervous and nebbishy. Maternity will tell you about 13, 18 and 21. The nt can look for anatomy and abnormalities in the heart and some other organs. The 18-21 can tell you even more about the anatomy, organs, especially the brain. I remember I was able to ask if her palette was closed and spine was closed, etc. generally I think you learn do much from each. My doc is making me skip the nt since I got harmony and I'm really upset about it.


----------



## DSemcho

Posted this on FB also...

I didn't realize this before... So... Baby's tail is gone by now correct?? And the nub theory is that if it's a girl that the nub will go along with the spine... And I JUST noticed this from my scan from 20Jan at 11+3... Do you see a nub at the base of the butt??


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg

And that paired with my girl dream the other day... idk...


----------



## KylasBaby

I responded on fb but figured Id do it here too for those interested. The nub is what will later become either the penis or clitoris so it would be between baby's legs not on the bum. It's hard to get a good nub shot with baby in the right position (on its back flat). You usually have to ask for it bc it's an awkward angle to get as you need to see what's between the legs while it still being a side shot.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on a great scan Ashley!

Hope everyone else is well. I am still so tired, I took yesterday off just to rest and probably would have benefitted from taking today off as well, (I would still be home if I didn't have meetings today).

Looking very forward to the weekend, anyone have any big SuperBowl Plans? We are just having a few friends over to our place...


----------



## DSemcho

KylasBaby said:


> I responded on fb but figured Id do it here too for those interested. The nub is what will later become either the penis or clitoris so it would be between baby's legs not on the bum. It's hard to get a good nub shot with baby in the right position (on its back flat). You usually have to ask for it bc it's an awkward angle to get as you need to see what's between the legs while it still being a side shot.

I'm actually happy it's not the nub lolol. I was kinda sad when I realized it might be a girl. ha


----------



## KylasBaby

DSemcho said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I responded on fb but figured Id do it here too for those interested. The nub is what will later become either the penis or clitoris so it would be between baby's legs not on the bum. It's hard to get a good nub shot with baby in the right position (on its back flat). You usually have to ask for it bc it's an awkward angle to get as you need to see what's between the legs while it still being a side shot.
> 
> I'm actually happy it's not the nub lolol. I was kinda sad when I realized it might be a girl. haClick to expand...

I'm not saying it's NOT a girl. It very well could be. I just can't see a nub, but I'm no expert. Maybe ask for skull testers in the gender forum. I did even though we already knew the gender and they all said her skull looked girly. 

So I told work today. Well I told the boys mom. She was excited for me and understood me wanting to wait until second tri to tell her bc of my previous loss. She said she too had a D&C before so she understood. They have 6 weeks to find someone new so I'll help them find someone and teach them the ropes so hopefully the changeover will be pretty smooth. 

She told me I can tell the boys....dammit. I hoped shed do that lol


----------



## DSemcho

I posted my scans there back when I first got them and no one looked or responded.


----------



## Abbey08

My NT scan got pushed from Monday to today... In 3 hours then off to the OB right after so I'll update you guys as soon as I can but I'm very nervous!! Have all the symptoms just after all the stories I read hear I'm nervous!! Should be 12w3d. Saw strong heartbeat and baby 1 time so far at 8w3d... First timer over here and hoping after today I can finally relax a little!!


----------



## Pearly86

Abbey it's gonna be great just relax hun!! Dnt worry about anything
Let's us know how it goes fx


----------



## MrsHudson

Hope everyone is doing good today! 

I'm so happy I am 12 weeks today! I know it's not technically the beginning of second tri but it's the week I've been waiting for. Call me crazy but I think I may have felt baby last night. It was like little itty bitty flutters I've never felt before in the middle left of my huge bump. My uterus sits over to the left so I would think that's where baby is but who knows.

I'm so excited to have my next appt on Tuesday. I just want to hear that little heart beat again.


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome mrs h 
Everything sounds so great!! Hearing baby's heart beat is indeed the best thing 
You felt something www that's so cute I wish I get to feel too as we are exactly same in our weeks!!

I am also waiting for weeks to pass by soon


----------



## KylasBaby

It's so hard keeping track between the fb group and this group with who is here and there or here but not there or there but not here lol. But as for people on the BnB group and fb group we are at 4 girls and 1 boy!


----------



## Abbey08

Ok update. All was great at our NT scan. Back to the original due date of August 8th so I am 12w6d today. Heard a strong heartbeat and the fluid they measure was 1.5 mm (I think it's mm) he said they want to see under 3mm. Also the sex was very obvious today at not even 13 weeks! It's a boy!! So the Chinese predictor was definitely off! Here's a couple pics... 
https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff157/askjcm2005/Mobile%20Uploads/20150130_103708-1.jpg
https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff157/askjcm2005/Mobile%20Uploads/20150130_103701-1.jpg


----------



## greats

Everyone's finding out before me and I'm due in July! :rofl:

It's so awesome, though! 

Had a weird thing happen to me yesterday and wondering if it's some kind of blood sugar issue I was having? I wasn't necessarily hungry but started to cook dinner and I started shaking, like my hands were shaking really bad. I had to eat a lot to get my hands to stop shaking. And my head was pounding all day, too. 

Very stressed out over here. My paycheck is missing from my last job (was supposed to get the final one today) so now I can't afford my rent due Sunday, and then school starting on Monday, I am not a happy camper. Trying to figure out where this check went as it was supposed to be direct deposited in my bank account this morning.


----------



## Abbey08

Oh no greats!! Maybe it's anxiety related? Since your very stressed out? I think you could make a call into your doc office and mention it just to be on the safe side!! But also blood sugar stuff (although I'm not familiar with that) sounds like a very good possibility too!! Hope you get your paycheck situation sorted out. That's never good!!


----------



## techheather

i think i pretty much will forgo the 12 NT scan. She said that they would want it done before 14 weeks. the only day I can do it is the day i turn 14 weeks. so, I will just go with 18 week study. get the maternity 21 maybe,, called around and it will cost me about $300 with insurance. Kyla. do you know how you got your all covered, or do you think it was because it was the panorama test..I may ask when i get there at this appointment.. as it is not my ob/gyn, they refer to specialist for all that.. but i will ask and see if panorama is available. seems so far away to do all that testing. A part of me hopes if i mad appointment for 14 weeks they would do the matenrity 21 that day


----------



## techheather

Sass..i just asked about low blood sugar yesterday, as i go hypoglycemic at times..they said it will happen and just eat every 3 hours. that i shouldn't be concerned unless it happens everyday.


----------



## wonders10

greats said:


> Everyone's finding out before me and I'm due in July! :rofl:
> 
> It's so awesome, though!
> 
> Had a weird thing happen to me yesterday and wondering if it's some kind of blood sugar issue I was having? I wasn't necessarily hungry but started to cook dinner and I started shaking, like my hands were shaking really bad. I had to eat a lot to get my hands to stop shaking. And my head was pounding all day, too.
> 
> Very stressed out over here. My paycheck is missing from my last job (was supposed to get the final one today) so now I can't afford my rent due Sunday, and then school starting on Monday, I am not a happy camper. Trying to figure out where this check went as it was supposed to be direct deposited in my bank account this morning.

I ended up getting the materniT21 test today, not the Panorama. Nurse said they cannot tell gender from that test but I have read otherwise so I called back and she has to look at the order and see how the paperwork was sent. I will be really annoyed if I could have found out gender but they just didn't bother to check the box or something. I don't really know how it works...waiting for them to call me back.

It sounds like your blood sugar got too low. I get that even when I am not pregnant and it feels like I could eat a horse before I feel human again. Definitely try to keep some snacks with you and take a few bites of something every few hours, even if you are not really hungry. 

Hope the paycheck issue works out. How's your spotting? I haven't seen anything since last weekend thank goodness although I've been really really wet the past few days.


----------



## techheather

Wonders. i was told that it does do gender. so hopefully it does.


----------



## wonders10

techheather said:


> Wonders. i was told that it does do gender. so hopefully it does.

Me too and a couple girls from the facebook group had it done and know the sex. I just wonder does it picked up automatically when they run the other tests or do they have to specify to look for the gender? Still waiting for them to call me back and clarify. I don't understand how the nurse doesn't know it can detect gender?


----------



## greats

wonders10 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Everyone's finding out before me and I'm due in July! :rofl:
> 
> It's so awesome, though!
> 
> Had a weird thing happen to me yesterday and wondering if it's some kind of blood sugar issue I was having? I wasn't necessarily hungry but started to cook dinner and I started shaking, like my hands were shaking really bad. I had to eat a lot to get my hands to stop shaking. And my head was pounding all day, too.
> 
> Very stressed out over here. My paycheck is missing from my last job (was supposed to get the final one today) so now I can't afford my rent due Sunday, and then school starting on Monday, I am not a happy camper. Trying to figure out where this check went as it was supposed to be direct deposited in my bank account this morning.
> 
> I ended up getting the materniT21 test today, not the Panorama. Nurse said they cannot tell gender from that test but I have read otherwise so I called back and she has to look at the order and see how the paperwork was sent. I will be really annoyed if I could have found out gender but they just didn't bother to check the box or something. I don't really know how it works...waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> It sounds like your blood sugar got too low. I get that even when I am not pregnant and it feels like I could eat a horse before I feel human again. Definitely try to keep some snacks with you and take a few bites of something every few hours, even if you are not really hungry.
> 
> Hope the paycheck issue works out. How's your spotting? I haven't seen anything since last weekend thank goodness although I've been really really wet the past few days.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm definitely thinking it was blood sugar issues bc I wasn't stressed at all yesterday. I've been making sure to eat more today and so far I'm feeling a lot better.

No more spotting at all, only lasted 2 days, thank goodness!


----------



## Sass827

My text is from the maternity21 company and you do have to ask for the gender to be added and they do check an additional box. I'd be so mad if I were you too wonders. Maybe if you catch it now they can add it? It just seems in general many doctors and nurses are not fully in the loop about these types of tests.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on a wonderful scan Abbey!

Hope you find that pay cheque Greats! I feel like I'm going to be waiting forever to find out the sex too...


----------



## techheather

I'll have to remember that about maternity 21 when I schedule it.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> My text is from the maternity21 company and you do have to ask for the gender to be added and they do check an additional box. I'd be so mad if I were you too wonders. Maybe if you catch it now they can add it? It just seems in general many doctors and nurses are not fully in the loop about these types of tests.

So annoying, I'm sure they didn't check it. The nurse called me back and said she basically is not sure :shrug: what a bunch of idiots. I know I'll be able to find out either way at some point but they should know their tests! Maybe the perinatologist will be able to tell me on her blood tests. I go Monday for my NT scan.


----------



## Abbey08

Wonders... My sonogram doctor was able to tell me the sex at 12w6d. He told me at 8w3d he would be able to at 13w... not sure if why he can tell so early compared to others but sonograms are all he does. Maybe urs will be able to tell to!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Abbey08 said:


> Ok update. All was great at our NT scan. Back to the original due date of August 8th so I am 12w6d today. Heard a strong heartbeat and the fluid they measure was 1.5 mm (I think it's mm) he said they want to see under 3mm. Also the sex was very obvious today at not even 13 weeks! It's a boy!! So the Chinese predictor was definitely off! Here's a couple pics...
> https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff157/askjcm2005/Mobile%20Uploads/20150130_103708-1.jpg
> https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff157/askjcm2005/Mobile%20Uploads/20150130_103701-1.jpg

Missed this somehow, but congrats! I just changed the front page and you had predicted baby would be a girl. Nope all boy! Congrats on a healthy baby!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats abbey! Those are amazing pictures. I can't believe you can see so much so early.


----------



## Abbey08

Thank you KylasBaby and Sass!! I couldn't believe it either!! Very happy we know and can start shopping tho!! :)

And my due date changed to august 8th KylasBaby. :) definitely all boy! lol


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! I'm getting a little antsy over here waiting 2 more weeks to find out the gender at our early gender scan. Lol All I want to do is go shopping :haha:

Officially going to the maternity clothes store later this week and stocking up on my pregnancy spring and summer clothes. Was going to hold off for my shopping spree till March but I literally have no pants that fit me except for yoga pants lol and no bras, either! I've gone up to a 36DD and my poor sports bras are being strained lol

Under a blizzard warning in the Chicago area, already about 9" of snow since last night with another 9" by tomorrow morning. My spring semester at college starts tomorrow but I have a feeling classes will be cancelled lol


----------



## LavenderLove

Ohh Greats you reminded me I need to go get fitted for a bra again soon. I was a 32DD before pregnancy and I think the weight loss must have done something to my boobs cause before I was spilling out of them before and now they just _barely_ fit. :haha: I tried measuring myself last night and the measurements were way, way off. Time to bring a pro in!


----------



## greats

LavenderLove said:


> Ohh Greats you reminded me I need to go get fitted for a bra again soon. I was a 32DD before pregnancy and I think the weight loss must have done something to my boobs cause before I was spilling out of them before and now they just _barely_ fit. :haha: I tried measuring myself last night and the measurements were way, way off. Time to bring a pro in!

I've never been fitted for a bra before... I know Victoria's Secret does it. Maybe I should splurge lol Thinking I'm going to try getting a few really nice supportive bras without the wire. Last pregnancy the wire really bothered me and I ended up wearing sports bras the whole time which made my boobs look weird in photos lol


----------



## Pearly86

Victoria secrets mostly I find wired bra may be I'll also start luking into the non wired section do they really have non wired??


----------



## greats

Yeah I checked their website and searched "wireless bras"... they have a bunch of cute ones! I'm definitely going this week to get a few to last me until baby is born and I start breastfeeding.


----------



## Sass827

I needed so many bras last time that I literally have a drawer of them that just go up and up. It was crazy. My boobs are so heavy right now. They feel like bags of pebbles.


----------



## Sass827

Oh I also got some wireless that are also nursing bras at motherhood that were really comfy.


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I needed so many bras last time that I literally have a drawer of them that just go up and up. It was crazy. My boobs are so heavy right now. They feel like bags of pebbles.

Mine never got this big at all with my daughter. I've already got stretch marks on them! Which I don't mind, and dh doesn't care either as he's enjoying how big they look :rofl:


----------



## Sass827

Mines obsessed too but they're still so sore I'm like, ugh! Stay away! ;)


----------



## Sass827

So I'd love to hear what you ladies think on this one:
My ob says I don't get the nt because I had the harmony test. My results should be in sometime this week. I freaked over getting them, but also that we could be overlooking something anatomical by not having the nt. I feel like everyone else on here got the DNA test also got the nt too? Am I right on that? 
I feel bad pushing for the nt after how hard I had to push to get the DNA. DH says they work for us and just push away but I feel like a pain. I haven't had a us with a professional since 8 weeks and my next one won't be til 17/18 weeks. What do you all think? Am I just worrying too much?


----------



## wonders10

I'm not 100% sure on what the harmony tests for but the NT scan is pretty much for down syndrome and heart defects (plus whatever they see as far as measurements go) so if the harmony doesn't do one of those, I think that is reason enough. For what it's worth, my dr calls nt scan optional for most of her patients. Personally, I'd ask...does your dr do it? Mine is tomorrow and I am seeing a perinatologist.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Sass827 said:


> So I'd love to hear what you ladies think on this one:
> My ob says I don't get the nt because I had the harmony test. My results should be in sometime this week. I freaked over getting them, but also that we could be overlooking something anatomical by not having the nt. I feel like everyone else on here got the DNA test also got the nt too? Am I right on that?
> I feel bad pushing for the nt after how hard I had to push to get the DNA. DH says they work for us and just push away but I feel like a pain. I haven't had a us with a professional since 8 weeks and my next one won't be til 17/18 weeks. What do you all think? Am I just worrying too much?

Here they don't do an NT scan or any type of DNA testing. At my 12 week scan my OB did a quick look with a horrible machine just to make sure baby was there and moving. I won't know anything until my 20 week anatomy scan.

I am trying to not worry too much, but agree with your husband, they work for you. I figure the results won't change my decision in any way, so I will just relax and enjoy :flower:


----------



## greats

Nt is optional here as well but most ladies do it so long as their insurance covers it. If you want to push for it, I say push for it! I would.


----------



## mommysylvia

.


----------



## greats

Don't mean to be rude but this is a pregnancy group, not a place to post contests for your friends...


----------



## lian_83

Sass, I think u could push for the NT. Here, it's optional and we have to pay for the combined bloods test, scan was free. I actually just want the scan to see the baby, and I'm also kinda struggling for money. My terrible MS had forced me to forego my consultancy jobs being bedridden for more than a month. Well, the doc said, its pointless to do the scan without the blood test, so I had to sell stuffs on ebay to raise the cash.


----------



## techheather

Sass. I'm 13 weeks in a couple of days. I missed my chance for my scan with perinatology in pittsbugh. They usually want it done by 13.6 weeks and I can't make it there before 14 weeks. I can however do maternity 21 and 2nd level anatomy scan in the burgh at 18-20 weeks. I have the choice on the bloodwork. I can't decide. It will cost 300$. And if any huge abnormality should be seen at advanced scan. So I'm not sure. What I'll do. At that time I'll be able to get gender if I want it. So Id say nt scan not as important as all Dna test.


----------



## DSemcho

I don't think I get an NT scan at all. I just get an anatomy scan at 20 weeks. 


Also I feel you ladies about the bra thing... I'm a 40F and I'm pushing out of the cup.. And I can't order bra's online, even though people think I can, because if I do they might not fit properly and I'd have to send them back. 

Also today was a fat day. Tried on 5 different shirts and felt fat in each one, especially when I sat down. So I went with a flow-y loose tank with floral print and a nice cover instead. Feel way better. Guess I need to find some shirts to buy. But that sucks because our options are limited here and I don't want to buy things without trying them on you know?

Also - my happy note for the weekend. I picked up the new Vampire Chronicles book by Anne Rice called Prince Lestat :D *SQUEEEEE*


----------



## wantingagirl

Girls just popped In to see how you are all doing :flower: xx


----------



## greats

wantingagirl said:


> Girls just popped In to see how you are all doing :flower: xx

Hi hun! :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

wantingagirl said:


> Girls just popped In to see how you are all doing :flower: xx

How are you? :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

Doing good here. How're you?



Also - DH has finally become interested and picked a first name if it's a boy. Cole. But I can't find a middle name (posted this in FB).


----------



## MrsHudson

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing good.

I had my three good days and was sick yesterday and today. I ran out of Diclegis so I have ti hit up the pharmacy tonight.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm doing good a lot better I feel In a stronger place (most of the time) hence i came to say hi :) glad all your pregnancies are doing so good. Love the name Cole. So miss all of you and the chats on fb. Maybe hopefully I will get to be bump buddies with you all again. I'm ok but my body is driving me crazy :haha: hope you all don't mind me being here :) 

Much love 

Xxxx


----------



## wonders10

wantingagirl said:


> I'm doing good a lot better I feel In a stronger place (most of the time) hence i came to say hi :) glad all your pregnancies are doing so good. Love the name Cole. So miss all of you and the chats on fb. Maybe hopefully I will get to be bump buddies with you all again. I'm ok but my body is driving me crazy :haha: hope you all don't mind me being here :)
> 
> Much love
> 
> Xxxx

Definitely do not mind! Glad you are feeling well enough to visit. My first month after my mmc was horrible, just feeling off and hormonal and my skin was really really really bad. But once I got my first AF, things seemed to mellow out. If you don't mind me asking, are you trying soon?


----------



## MrsHudson

Glad to hear you're doing well wantingagirl!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you girls it's tough huh. 

Yes we started TTC straight away but the first month after it's a nightmare I haven't had a period yet but think I ovulated yesterday. I only got one a peak day Saturday low days before and low days after so think only one shot so not likely although I can't understand as the day before peak and day before that I had watery CM and ewcm. I got a peak like 7 days after d&c I ended up getting this done as even tho did it all at home had a retained part of,placenta so hcg started rising so maybe that first peak,was from hcg but had all,the ovulation signals and a negative opk before that so who knows. I had a rise today so hoping forgone tomorrow but shall see xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

AUGH. Every time I come her to post an update something throws me off&#8230;computer battery dies, baby wakes up early from nap, mailman comes, someone needs me for something&#8230;so annoying! Well, my 9 week scan went great so I&#8217;m thrilled! Baby is growing right on schedule and I got my script for the NT scan and noninvasive prenatal testing. I booked it for 2/12 and so now I&#8217;m counting the days&#8230;10 more to go!

The nausea seems better but I&#8217;m still taking the meds as I still get nauseated when I eat so I would imagine I&#8217;d feel pretty horrible if I went off of them. I was sick until almost 13 weeks with Hayden so my guess is I&#8217;m not quite there yet with this one. SO CANNOT WAIT! I&#8217;m able to eat more foods and even drink water so I&#8217;m pleased with that. I&#8217;m still craving salty stuff like mad though! SO not like me&#8230;I&#8217;m starting to think it&#8217;s a boy as I&#8217;m a total chocolate and ice cream person and I&#8217;m repulsed by both. 


*Mrs Hudson* - there are days where I want to yell &#8220; I don&#8217;t want to do this anymore!&#8221; at the top of my lungs. It&#8217;s so hard and frustrating&#8230;and the wait for your bundle of joy is SO long it&#8217;s hard to keep focus on the end. But you&#8217;re a third of the way through! So stay strong&#8230;like Kyla&#8217;s said, second trip is much better for most! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

*Pearly* - I hope you got all your blood work back and everything is good. FX for you!

*hive* - I too enjoyed pregnancy past the first trip the first time around but hated the newborn phase! My DD was very high needs and just cried ALL the time and just woke to eat and then back to sleep and then cried again. The first 3 months felt like an ETERNITY but then it got better&#8230;I don&#8217;t look forward to that too. This time around I&#8217;m hoping it will be easier&#8230;but only time will tell.

*fit_mama* - my heart goes out to you and your family. I&#8217;m so sorry to read about your news. Sending big hugs&#8230;

*praying4BB* - congrats and welcome :hi: Twins! My gosh&#8230;how fun :flower: I&#8217;m due the 29th right after you.

*wonders* - how frustrating with your nurse saying u can&#8217;t tell gender! I hope it works out that they can. How did your scan go today?

*Pearly*/*greats* - I&#8217;ve purchased some wireless bras from VS and they&#8217;re pretty nice. They look good still but are pretty padded. My boobs got pretty big with my first pregnancy and then breastfeeding but as soon as I weaned, they shrank to a cup smaller than pre pregnancy! Now they are still small and don't seem to be getting any bigger...so odd!

:hi: *wanting*! Good to see you.


----------



## MrsChezek

PS *Kylas* - I sent you a message on fb about getting added to the fb group but it's probably in your "other" message folder.


----------



## MrsHudson

MrsChezek said:


> *Mrs Hudson* - there are days where I want to yell  I dont want to do this anymore! at the top of my lungs. Its so hard and frustratingand the wait for your bundle of joy is SO long its hard to keep focus on the end. But youre a third of the way through! So stay stronglike Kylas said, second trip is much better for most! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


Aww thank you! I sure am hoping so. I don't know how many times I've told DH how I just want to feel like my old self again. I was talking to his uncle's gf last night and she told me she felt the same exact way but it's so worth it so that made me feel better.


----------



## Sass827

Hey WAG! Good to see you. I hope you get to bypass that witch. I remember my first one after my mc was like a freight train.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks mrs chezek I haven't heard back about the blood test result I guess it takes some time they to,d me 10 days not sure if they are business days or total lol
And I got mine done on 23 so may be I. A couple of days or two ill call them anyway I am going to meet high risk ob on Wednesday so will enquire there as well if at all it hasn't come back

Glad ur 9 week scan went really well hun and so will 12 week go!

About the bbs size do they really shrink a cup size low of what is actually prepregnancy size ?? Omg how do we make sure at least it stays the pre pregnancy one 
I wanna breastfeed my baby but wanna make sure they stay put the size they are pre pregnancy


----------



## MrsChezek

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks mrs chezek I haven't heard back about the blood test result I guess it takes some time they to,d me 10 days not sure if they are business days or total lol
> And I got mine done on 23 so may be I. A couple of days or two ill call them anyway I am going to meet high risk ob on Wednesday so will enquire there as well if at all it hasn't come back
> 
> Glad ur 9 week scan went really well hun and so will 12 week go!
> 
> About the bbs size do they really shrink a cup size low of what is actually prepregnancy size ?? Omg how do we make sure at least it stays the pre pregnancy one
> I wanna breastfeed my baby but wanna make sure they stay put the size they are pre pregnancy

Ha ha I don't think my 'results' are typical! Most of my friend's boobs went back to pre pregnancy size or stayed bigger. I'm an anomaly! But my LO sucked the weight off of me! I lost all the baby weight instantly and more. I was 10 lbs under my pre pregnancy weight a year after birth but gained 5lbs of it back after I stopped nursing at 15 months. So I think you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Mine got smaller post bfing as well. But the bfing took 25 lbs off me in six weeks post delivery, so I wouldn't trade it in for anything. Plus I loved breastfeeding. I'm so looking forward to it again, and il say too that my boobs have exploded since conception. Last time I went from a 32b/c to a 44f. Interested in seeing what happens this time....


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a flying pop in to say hi. 

I've been starting to feel less yuk and less tired so that's great for the mean time. Can not wait for my NT scan this Saturday. I'll be 13+2 and hoping so much to be able to determine the gender. More really just hoping that all is well with baby and things are going fine. Have been using my doppler almost everyday and last night was the first time we actually got it to register the BPM properly, so that was exciting. 

Hope to update with good news and pics from my scan (and hopefully gender) on Saturday. Then we can start telling more people too! 

x


----------



## DSemcho

Appointment tomorrow to find out about the blood results (downs, cystic fibrosis, etc).. Supa nervous. Also hopefully scheduling my 20 week ultrasound for gender!


----------



## Jo77

Is anyone else feeling really exhausted and fatigued?


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> Appointment tomorrow to find out about the blood results (downs, cystic fibrosis, etc).. Supa nervous. Also hopefully scheduling my 20 week ultrasound for gender!

I have my appointment later today for this as well! 



Jo77 said:


> Is anyone else feeling really exhausted and fatigued?

I was for a while, but this last week has me feeling the opposite! If you're exhausted, just rest as much as you can.


Afm, having a really difficult time sleeping tonight. I posted in the fb group, but have no idea why I can't fall asleep or stay asleep besides my hip pain? I have such a busy day ahead with my doctors appointment, shopping, and school. :growlmad:


----------



## Jo77

Who is and isn't finding out the gender of the baby?

We are really torn about whether to find out what we're having or not. We'd always said we'd have a surprise but now we're having three, part of me wants to find out so we can prepare as much as possible!


----------



## DSemcho

Jo77 said:


> Is anyone else feeling really exhausted and fatigued?

Definitely. I actually yawned before I read this.




greats said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Appointment tomorrow to find out about the blood results (downs, cystic fibrosis, etc).. Supa nervous. Also hopefully scheduling my 20 week ultrasound for gender!
> 
> I have my appointment later today for this as well!Click to expand...

I posted this in the AM time here lol. So my appointment is on the 4th :) 

I hope your results go good!! When is your appointment?


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Afm, having a really difficult time sleeping tonight. I posted in the fb group, but have no idea why I can't fall asleep or stay asleep besides my hip pain? I have such a busy day ahead with my doctors appointment, shopping, and school. :growlmad:

I haven't been able to sleep since all my symptoms hit about 6 weeks. My doctor said I can take Benadryl which also helps my allergies, but I'm still up 2/3 times a night. Just can't take it in the third tri as she said it can dry up your milk. 



Jo77 said:


> Who is and isn't finding out the gender of the baby?
> 
> We are really torn about whether to find out what we're having or not. We'd always said we'd have a surprise but now we're having three, part of me wants to find out so we can prepare as much as possible!

We found out just before 11 weeks! I wanted to know as early as I could haha


----------



## Sass827

All these scans and results are so exciting! Good luck girls! Can't wait to see all the pictures. 
I've been so exhausted too. Usually I'm a night owl.. I stay up til 11 or so so that I get some alone time, but for the last month or two, I go down at 9:30 with DH. If I stay up til 10:15 to read, I pass out with the lights on! 
Jo- are these three your first babies? If so, I'd really recommend finding out. Maybe I'm a woosie, but my first put my down for the count. I didn't accomplish a thing for 3/4 months. I also really don't like yellow. But that's just me I guess. My SIL didn't find out with either, but she loves red so she just went with that. I think her first nursery was Winnie the pooh and the second was like the circus. 
I'm totally finding out with thus one asap just for planning. I'll do the painting, furniture, bedding, clothing, etc and have all here months ahead for my piece of mind. Having things on my to do list that aren't done gives me anxiety. But again, that's just me and this is such a personal thing. If you want a surprise, you could do some kind of gender reveal cupcakes for you and your SO.


----------



## KylasBaby

14 weeks today! Still feels so surreal


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I haven't been on here for a few days, not sure if I'll get the chance to catch up properly...

I've been so sick the past couple of days and tired. Ready to be in the second trimester now...

Congrats to everyone whose had scans lately, very exciting.

Hope you're all doing well. Will try and catch up later today :coffee:


----------



## DSemcho

I feel like poop :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> I feel like poop :(

Me too, so tired today as well...


----------



## Pearly86

I am feeling lot better on the other hand and the headache was there only in week 11 so hopefully nothing comes up no other ms beside sore bbs which is always a part ever since I got pregnant and hunger and thirst has subsided too


----------



## Pearly86

Kyla's congrats on 14 weeks it must be a great feeling ur officially 2nd tri right?


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Kyla's congrats on 14 weeks it must be a great feeling ur officially 2nd tri right?

It doesn't feel real lol. I mean I know I've had two great ultrasounds, I hear her heartbeat all the time, I feel her sometimes, but still doesn't feel real.


----------



## Jo77

KylasBaby said:


> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> Who is and isn't finding out the gender of the baby?
> 
> We are really torn about whether to find out what we're having or not. We'd always said we'd have a surprise but now we're having three, part of me wants to find out so we can prepare as much as possible!
> 
> We found out just before 11 weeks! I wanted to know as early as I could hahaClick to expand...

Wow, so early! Is it common practice where you live to find out so early?



Sass827 said:


> Jo- are these three your first babies? If so, I'd really recommend finding out. Maybe I'm a woosie, but my first put my down for the count. I didn't accomplish a thing for 3/4 months. I also really don't like yellow. But that's just me I guess. My SIL didn't find out with either, but she loves red so she just went with that. I think her first nursery was Winnie the pooh and the second was like the circus.
> I'm totally finding out with thus one asap just for planning. I'll do the painting, furniture, bedding, clothing, etc and have all here months ahead for my piece of mind. Having things on my to do list that aren't done gives me anxiety. But again, that's just me and this is such a personal thing. If you want a surprise, you could do some kind of gender reveal cupcakes for you and your SO.

Yes, our first and last! I always thought the idea of a surprise would be lovely though I completely understand why people do go ahead and find out. My sister is pregnant with her second and has found out the sex both times. 

Lucky we've still a few weeks to decide!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! I've been spending a lot of time on the FB group, but for those that aren't on there, I had my NT scan yesterday! Everything went well, they were able to see the nasal bone and said baby had a beautiful profile. And the fluid on the neck measured 1.3 :thumbup: Had bloodwork today to test for more "fun" things and still waiting for MaterniT21 results.

I'm only 11w4d but baby was moving a lot and even had the hiccups while we were looking. It took a lot of time to get baby in the right position...they had me drink some water and walk around for a little bit and finally the little bean cooperated!

Sorry some of you are still feeling so crappy. I've been feeling relatively good, but noticing I am getting way more emotional the past few days and I still get nauseous if I wait too long to eat. And I get tired very easily. My biggest complaint still is my skin! These blemishes! I hate them!

And yes, I'll definitely be finding out gender!


----------



## Pearly86

Great news wonders tht little kiddo is all active inside its so good to see baby moving aww n the hiccups omg tht must have been so cute !!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Jo77 - I had the panorama blood rest at 9 weeks so the results came in just before I was 11 weeks and we found out baby is a girl :)


----------



## wonders10

Pearly86 said:


> Great news wonders tht little kiddo is all active inside its so good to see baby moving aww n the hiccups omg tht must have been so cute !!!

Too cute...it was just chillin on its back and then every few seconds its whole lower half would just bounce up. My sister in law said my niece had hiccups all the time and she could even feel them, when she was further along of course.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs. Eddie said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I feel like poop :(
> 
> Me too, so tired today as well...Click to expand...

I actually think I'm sick :/

Feeling feverish. I hate taking my temp orally because it's always wrong. It said 97.6 and I'm like no way because since getting prego my temp at the doc has been 98.4. 97's are normal for non-pregnant me. And I have a headache. And I feel achey.


----------



## Sass827

Keep taking that temp and keep your fluids up dsem. Fevers are so dangerous for pregnant women.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah DSemcho, I'm wondering if I have the flu as well. 

That's awesome Wonders, so glad that your scan went well!


----------



## Pearly86

Ya keep taking fluids and ask your doc w hat should be done!!

Kyla's I just came across a thread of yours in which u talked about metformin in pcos ? Well I dint see much update on what ur doc says have you got any update hun??


----------



## Ashley25

Just got my panorama test results, I am so happy! Low risk for everything and it's a GIRL !!!! =)


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Ya keep taking fluids and ask your doc w hat should be done!!
> 
> Kyla's I just came across a thread of yours in which u talked about metformin in pcos ? Well I dint see much update on what ur doc says have you got any update hun??

Hmm not sure when that was from, but I'm not on metformin. I do have PCOS, but there's no reason for me to be on metformin at this current time. 



Ashley25 said:


> Just got my panorama test results, I am so happy! Low risk for everything and it's a GIRL !!!! =)

Yay! Another pink firefly! Congrats!


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome Ashley so good to hear that!!
When you had that test done,?? Just thinking why I haven't heard back yet I had my test on 23 
And do they call u or u have to call them??


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot Kyla's


----------



## Pearly86

Well one part of the good news is my result for downs came and it's completely negative yayyyyyy I am so so happy and so relieved don't know the number yet cuz I asked my hubby to call as I knw he is my first lucky charm 

And I am having a boy yayyyyyy to that as well this little nugget is my dh junior m so so happy

The other part of the good news I am waiting when I see my bubb on ultrasound and everything thee look good too so fx still for that


----------



## Abbey08

Such good new Pearly!! Welcome to the "boy club" ;) Were you wanting/expecting a boy or girl? We swore it was a girl and it was ALL BOY! LOL But we are very excited!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats ashley and pearl! So awesome.
My results should be in by Friday - I'm on pins and needles! Eek! No patience......


----------



## Pearly86

Abbey08 said:


> Such good new Pearly!! Welcome to the "boy club" ;) Were you wanting/expecting a boy or girl? We swore it was a girl and it was ALL BOY! LOL But we are very excited!!!


To tell u the truth I always knew its a boy as my ms is not that bad which kind of gave me a hint well going by the old wives tale and another thing which which made my assumption strong was I did ramzi theory and it showed boy :happydance::happydance: So excited!! Thanks a lot hun


----------



## Pearly86

Sass827 said:


> Congrats ashley and pearl! So awesome.
> My results should be in by Friday - I'm on pins and needles! Eek! No patience......

Thanks hun I knw I dint have patience too mine I was not able to wait more cuz of the last weird ultrasound they said I could be suspected of downs but this result completely negated that hoping I get to see my bubb real,y good this time next ultrasound on Friday


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Well one part of the good news is my result for downs came and it's completely negative yayyyyyy I am so so happy and so relieved don't know the number yet cuz I asked my hubby to call as I knw he is my first lucky charm
> 
> And I am having a boy yayyyyyy to that as well this little nugget is my dh junior m so so happy
> 
> The other part of the good news I am waiting when I see my bubb on ultrasound and everything thee look good too so fx still for that

Congrats on a blue firefly!


----------



## Ashley25

Pearly86 said:


> Awesome Ashley so good to hear that!!
> When you had that test done,?? Just thinking why I haven't heard back yet I had my test on 23
> And do they call u or u have to call them??

I had the test done on the 21st and I had to call them! ;)


----------



## LavenderLove

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. :)

There was a cancellation and I got to get my first ultrasound! DH couldn't come but I snagged pictures for him. Everything looked great, measuring just 1 day ahead, and little bean was really jumpy and wiggly. :)

I was able to get into the Pegasus trial study and will have my test on the 11th! Too bad I have to wait to hear the results until my second SIPS screening at about 16-17 weeks, lol.

I went out and got some maternity jeans since my bloat is getting too much for my jeans. Holy cow that was exhausting! Anyone have any suggestions to prevent achy feet? I already have custom shoe inserts.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Ashley on a girl and Pearly on a boy, very exciting!

So glad that your scan went well Lavender!


----------



## QueenQueso

Wasn't able to get on yesterday, but here's a quick update on my appt. REALLY hard to find baby with the dopplar, I thought she was going to give up. She started up near my bellybutton and ended up finding it down by my right hip. I think I'm bruised from how hard she was pushing with both the dopplar and her hand, but I didn't say anything while there because I didn't want her to stop without finding it. I've been really nervous at every step this pregnancy and I needed to hear it.

I asked about the pertussis vaccine (it was on my mind because DS brought home a flyer from school saying to watch for signs of it because there are 7 confirmed cases in the school district), and she said that they recommend getting the booster after 27 weeks. 

Also, they're officially changing my edd to July 29, so I guess I need changed on the front page. I don't like it, because that means an even earlier rcs when I'm sure of the dates to begin with. If I go by the July 29 date, then that means I got my bfp at only 7dpo.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Can I join? I just found out on Monday that I'm due August 8th with my second baby!


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats on everyone's gender results :) 

Didn't bypass the stupid witch :dohh:


----------



## greats

wantingagirl said:


> Congrats on everyone's gender results :)
> 
> Didn't bypass the stupid witch :dohh:

Aww that's ok hun, just means more fun :sex: lol


----------



## Sass827

That stinks queso. I'll be scheduled for a rcs at my 41 week Mark but I know I'll only be 40+4 and that bums me out too. Hoping I'll just go into labor beforehand and hope I get my vbac so I don't have to deal with all that. I just wish they would listen more to us about our dates.
Welcome cormacks!
I'm so sorry wags. I think it's good to get one witch in though. Seems like it cleans out and gives your body a good reset. 
Hope you feel better soon mrs. Eddie!


----------



## greats

QueenQueso could just mean your baby is bigger than average. They moved up my due date a lot with my daughter, and a friend of mine who is 21 weeks has been moved up a total of 3 weeks so far even though she knows exactly when she conceived!

Welcome, Cormacksgirl!

Afm, I'm sick. Darn hubby has been sick for a month and I now have a horrible head cold. I feel sorry for myself lol

Becoming a lot more aware of my body this past week. I can feel baby move all the time now. Baby hates when I cough or sneeze bc they move around like crazy haha

Started re-decorating our apartment yesterday. Ordered a bunch of new furniture, rugs, and new curtains for the living room. And my daughter's new toddler bed! No more crib next week!

Finding out the gender on the 17th and then we will buy all our baby stuff. Basically starting over as most of our gear is either recalled or broken. Have my wish list all made out, I can't wait!


----------



## KylasBaby

CormacksGirl said:


> Can I join? I just found out on Monday that I'm due August 8th with my second baby!

Congrats! Will add you


----------



## Sass827

No call with results today. I jumped every time the phone rang. DH is so stressed something will be wrong. I just want to know. I'll call Friday if I haven't heard by then. =(
I'm so bad at waiting.


----------



## Sass827

I hope you don't get too sick greats. So nice to redo your place! You'll need to share your list too.


----------



## Pearly86

Greats have u talked about ur cough and cold to doc as what he prescribes 
Hope u get well soon hun!

Sass hope u get the result soon!!


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies! Got my quad results yesterday and everything was below the cut off ^_^ WAY below the cut off lol. One of the items was 1:87000. And I got to book my gender scan for 23 March, they won't do it even two days before 20 weeks because for some reason they think that 20/22 is the optimal time and that even doing it at 19+5 is to early.


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies! Got my quad results yesterday and everything was below the cut off ^_^ WAY below the cut off lol. One of the items was 1:87000. And I got to book my gender scan for 23 March, they won't do it even two days before 20 weeks because for some reason they think that 20/22 is the optimal time and that even doing it at 19+5 is to early.

Really? Lol I had my gender and anatomy scan with my daughter at 18+6 and all was perfectly fine lol


I'm starting to get a cough now. Waiting for my doctors office to open so I can ask what I can take for my cold. I just want to be able to breathe through at least one side of my nose lol


----------



## DSemcho

greats said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Got my quad results yesterday and everything was below the cut off ^_^ WAY below the cut off lol. One of the items was 1:87000. And I got to book my gender scan for 23 March, they won't do it even two days before 20 weeks because for some reason they think that 20/22 is the optimal time and that even doing it at 19+5 is to early.
> 
> Really? Lol I had my gender and anatomy scan with my daughter at 18+6 and all was perfectly fine lol
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get a cough now. Waiting for my doctors office to open so I can ask what I can take for my cold. I just want to be able to breathe through at least one side of my nose lolClick to expand...

Yup really. I was like a few days seriously shouldn't make that much if a difference, the doctor would be fine with 18/19 weeks but the ultrasound tech won't do it. Blehhhhh.... I hateeee this waittttt!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass, I hope you get the results soon, it is tough to wait...

Hope you feel better soon Greats, I still don't feel well either :cry:

DSemcho, sucks that you have to wait a bit longer for the scan. I can't believe I have to wait until the beginning of April for mine; I feel like everyone else will know the gender before me :haha:


----------



## Sass827

That's bs dsem. My doctors are so by the book and the do the scan at 17/18 for everyone. The private place does it at 15. When are you moving? Lol
Did you go to work mrs. Eddie? I really admire you and working moms. I can't imagine a toddler and a job right now. I feel mentally incompetent right now. I felt the same the last pregnancy (when I worked) but was getting full undisturbed nights of sleep and I still remember making big mistakes at work and constantly apologizing to clients for my baby brain.


----------



## EmyDra

Getting so impatient for gender scan! I think booking it has slowed the days down.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Sass, I did go to work today. I am off tomorrow (I have my scan) so I figured that I should make it into the office one day this week :winkwink: 

This pregnancy feels way harder than my first and I really do think that trying to keep up with Isla plays a big part in that. I actually admire SAHM a lot right now; going to work is like a vacation some days :haha:


----------



## Sass827

This pregnancy is so much harder for me too! I wonder if that's a common thing....


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats on all the wonderful news girls! :hug:

I'm just sitting around counting hours until my NT scan on 2/12...I'll get blood drawn for my prenatal testing so I should know gender by the end of the month. Seems like ETERNITY!!!!


----------



## MrsG09

Wow, I hadn't realized how long it's been since I logged in here! Being sick and exhausted mostly had me planted in bed or on the couch and I tend not to check the site from my phone. :dohh:

Looks like a lot of good news and genders found out lately! We don't plan on finding out gender. Right now, getting ready to move, so things have been hectic with trying to get our house sold and whatnot. We start our drive next weekend! Yikes! 

Will try and get on here more often and not just the FB group!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> This pregnancy is so much harder for me too! I wonder if that's a common thing....

I think it is. Most of my friends who have two said that the second pregnancy was tougher.


----------



## LavenderLove

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> This pregnancy is so much harder for me too! I wonder if that's a common thing....
> 
> I think it is. Most of my friends who have two said that the second pregnancy was tougher.Click to expand...

Oh yikes. I hope I go the other way if we decide to have a second. DH felt so bad with me sick, and I can't imagine myself sicker. :sick:

I took a look at my papers the midwife sent home with me and she's going on my LMP instead of my O date, and with baby measuring slightly ahead it makes sense. So I'm now saying my date is August 27th instead of the 28th. KylasBaby if you could switch it when you get the chance that'd be great!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone. End of a long week here for me. I have been counting down the minutes until our NT scan which is tomorrow morning at 8:30am! Can not wait. Really just want to know that all is ok with baby and hoping (although I know it's unlikely) they can give us an idea of gender. I'll be 13+2 so maybe we'll get something to see?? All going well with the scan we'll be able to start telling people. I've had to hide my growing belly (which is mainly just the spare tyres I already have being pushed up) the last week or so and it's been a bit tricky. Need some more loose tops (it's summer here in Australia so can't get away with big winter clothes). 

Can't remember if I said that we finally got the baby's heart rate to register properly on the doppler. We'd been able to hear it since about 9 weeks, but no numbers would show up. The last few times this week we've got it to show 145 - 156 bpm and it sounds so much stronger too. Very exciting. 

Got a letter back from Obs today to say that the genetic testing we had came back all clear so no further testing required. Still kicking myself I didn't get the testing with gender included. I didn't want to push for that as I didn't want her to just think all I wanted to know was the sex.

Anyways, I'll hopefully be back tomorrow afternoon with a scan pic and some good news about baby. 

x


----------



## DSemcho

Sass827 said:


> That's bs dsem. My doctors are so by the book and the do the scan at 17/18 for everyone. The private place does it at 15. When are you moving? Lol

It seriously is driving me nuts because if they'd do it at 17/18 weeks then that means 3 - 4 weeks lol because I hit 14 weeks tomorrow!! And I move in in the second week of April.



Mrs. Eddie said:


> DSemcho, sucks that you have to wait a bit longer for the scan. I can't believe I have to wait until the beginning of April for mine; I feel like everyone else will know the gender before me :haha:

lol Yeah... It feels like I'm waiting forever!!! There is a girl here who is 1 week behind me and she is finding out at 15/16 weeks because she booked a private scan. DH refuses to book a private scan.



Sass827 said:


> This pregnancy is so much harder for me too! I wonder if that's a common thing....

Honestly when reading how everyone has been feeling I feel that my pregnancy has been super easy and I didn't even realize it.


----------



## EmyDra

My first pregnancy was awful, then second was a breeze and the thirds been lovely too


----------



## DSemcho

With this one I've had the stretching pains which weren't to bad... I had two or three days of spotting which wasn't that bad. I've been nauseous a few times, haven't puked. I've gagged a couple of times, mostly when hawking lougies or when someone makes ramen noodles... Other wise I've been good. no heartburn...


----------



## fisher640

Jo77 said:


> Who is and isn't finding out the gender of the baby?
> 
> We are really torn about whether to find out what we're having or not. We'd always said we'd have a surprise but now we're having three, part of me wants to find out so we can prepare as much as possible!

Surprises are nice. But if it were me there would already be PLENTY of surprises with three so I'd rather be prepared!:haha:


----------



## fisher640

MrsChezek said:


> Congrats on all the wonderful news girls! :hug:
> 
> I'm just sitting around counting hours until my NT scan on 2/12...I'll get blood drawn for my prenatal testing so I should know gender by the end of the month. Seems like ETERNITY!!!!

Mrs Chezek. I've got a semi off topic related question for you only cause I see in your siggy that you did an u medicated birth? How did you make that happen? I was not with my first one and had a terrible experience with a ton of complications and I feel like all the complications were the result of my epidural. So I'm only 11 weeks now but starting to research other options already. And nervous. I'm already stressed about having to repeat a terrible delivery. :nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

fisher640 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the wonderful news girls! :hug:
> 
> I'm just sitting around counting hours until my NT scan on 2/12...I'll get blood drawn for my prenatal testing so I should know gender by the end of the month. Seems like ETERNITY!!!!
> 
> Mrs Chezek. I've got a semi off topic related question for you only cause I see in your siggy that you did an u medicated birth? How did you make that happen? I was not with my first one and had a terrible experience with a ton of complications and I feel like all the complications were the result of my epidural. So I'm only 11 weeks now but starting to research other options already. And nervous. I'm already stressed about having to repeat a terrible delivery. :nope:Click to expand...

I did a Bradley Birth course which I guess teaches you the details of what will be going on and how to deal with it using your own body. The method really resonated with me and my husband and we both took the time to practice all the tips and tricks in there. However, when push came to shove, I arrived at the hospital at 7-8cm dilated so meds weren't even an option! I labored at home for most of the process. You can read my birth story if you want more details :flower: But I highly recommend Bradley Birth classes (https://www.bradleybirth.com/) and you can read the books too:
Husband-Coached Childbirth by Robert A. Bradley, M.D., Marjie Hathaway, Jay Hathaway, James Hathaway 

Natural Childbirth The Bradley ® Way by Susan Mc Cutcheon, AAHCC


----------



## greats

In such an annoyed mood today. Rant ahead! Not pregnancy related lol

My SIL is 25 weeks pregnant and I'm helping plan her baby shower. Well apparently hubby's family is annoyed that I'm trying to help even with me paying for almost the entire shower. So I said f$&k it, I'm not helping anymore. The shower is 7 weeks away, SIL is annoyed that I keep asking for a list of names and addresses so I can send out invites in 2 weeks. She says March 28 is too far away to plan the shower now. Um, hi, it's only 7 weeks away. People need time to take off work if need be, to RSVP, and buy you a gift.

Then she went behind my back and told the whole family how she doesn't want me to cater food, she wants a variety. Does she think I'm going To cook all the food like I did for my daughters bday party? Yeah right, I don't have the time for that. She can cook her own shower food.

She refuses to start her registries, and is having my other SIL do them for her.

I don't understand wth is wrong with her? 

Grrrrr. On top of this the boy I watch keeps hitting my daughter today and I texted his parents that they need to come get him.


----------



## Pearly86

Omg hun this sil and mil drama is always there at my place too even though I try to make things better for everyone they have their own way of doing things as they feel they are the best ever and my mil thinks no one can compete her daughter!! Well who the hell is interested lol anyways hun sorry to ur rant I added mine too but one thing I have learnt why to lose ur control in their drama do as much as u can do dnt over stress of she thinks it's too early then let her plan her own u were a,ways there to help they are mad ( sorry) to not understand it U've got ur life too u can't just run behind her and tell her politely if u need my help I am there


----------



## Sass827

So jealous of your scans next week poppie and chez! Congrats and gL! 
My results never came in today so now to wait til Monday. So bummed.


----------



## Sass827

Step out of this shower greats. Your SIL sounds so ungrateful. Let her family deal with her.


----------



## KylasBaby

Nothing good to report this week, but 14 week pic :)

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0aface54.jpg


----------



## greats

I know, I'm so glad I haven't put any money towards it yet. My husband just shook his head and said I don't know why you even bother with my family, they're all nuts. Made me laugh lol

Bummed we have to fix hubby's car... It went haywire suddenly last week out of no where and it's only a 2010 car. I had to set aside $2,000 in my budget just in case, I'll find out how much it'll cost on Tuesday. Praying it costs less than $1,000 bc I REALLY want to spend that on the new baby instead (which is what I had originally planned that money for....)

I'm 15 weeks today! Haven't really felt the baby move all day, but I keep telling myself most people don't even feel the baby at this point lol


----------



## QueenQueso

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> This pregnancy is so much harder for me too! I wonder if that's a common thing....
> 
> I think it is. Most of my friends who have two said that the second pregnancy was tougher.Click to expand...

My first was not great, I was really sick and lost 15 lbs. My second was sooo easy, all of my symptoms were really mild. This one though has been harder on me. I've not been sick very much but the nausea was pretty bad for awhile and I lost 5 pounds just from not eating too much and only eating real food (as opposed to junky snacks) when I did eat. But the worst part has been being so damn tired! I literally do not even want to get up and move.


----------



## Jo77

Hi ladies!

Sorry for my absence over the past couple of days, we moved house on Wednesday and it's been exhausting! We're slowly but surely getting things together.

I can't believe I've hit 15 weeks today and I could well be half way through my pregnancy. It's a daunting thought to know that I will almost certainly deliver fairly prematurely but I know the babies will have a great support team whenever they do come.

How are you all doing?


----------



## greats

Jo77 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my absence over the past couple of days, we moved house on Wednesday and it's been exhausting! We're slowly but surely getting things together.
> 
> I can't believe I've hit 15 weeks today and I could well be half way through my pregnancy. It's a daunting thought to know that I will almost certainly deliver fairly prematurely but I know the babies will have a great support team whenever they do come.
> 
> How are you all doing?

How are you feeling?? Have you started buying anything for the triplets, yet?


----------



## greats

I still can't get over the fact that I'm 15 weeks, now. I think I've hit that point of pregnancy where I don't feel really pregnant anymore as all my symptoms have gone away except for my acne and bump. I felt the same way with my daughter around this time until I started seeing baby's kicks on the outside around 20 weeks.

I have 10 days until I have my private gender scan! I'm really hoping baby cooperates and we find out that day haha my SIL is 25 weeks and has had 2 gender scans so far and baby never cooperates so looks like I will probably find out before her. 

I keep switching back and forth between thinking baby is a boy or girl. The past couple weeks I've convinced myself I'm having a boy but then hubby had a dream the other night that we brought home a baby girl from the hospital so now I'm picturing a girl haha


----------



## DSemcho

Eek! 14 weeks today! And we decided on our boy name. Cole Daniel Semcho!


----------



## Jo77

greats said:


> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my absence over the past couple of days, we moved house on Wednesday and it's been exhausting! We're slowly but surely getting things together.
> 
> I can't believe I've hit 15 weeks today and I could well be half way through my pregnancy. It's a daunting thought to know that I will almost certainly deliver fairly prematurely but I know the babies will have a great support team whenever they do come.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> How are you feeling?? Have you started buying anything for the triplets, yet?Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty good, surprisingly! How are you doing?

We have all of the furniture as well as the pushchair ordered. We've got lots of white vests etc. as well as lots of nappies!


----------



## Sass827

How exciting Jo! I feel like having all the stuff makes it so much more real.
Love the name dsem. 
How nice to be feeling good greats! And I hope you find out before your SIL. In her face! We keep going back and forth from boy to girl as well. I really hope we find out Monday. 
Are you feeling any better mrs. Eddie?
Afm, generally feeling good too, just really tired. Dragged my butt to the gym again today though. And dug out all my nursing clothes and Jammie's from storage so I could feel confident they didn't get lost in the move. 
Just so sad over the loss of my maternity gear. I loaned it all to my SIL who loaned it to her cousin, and I told them both I'd need it back once the cousin was done with it, but she hasn't returned any. She offered me the maternity clothes from one of her friends, but then I had the mc so she didn't pass them along and hasn't offered again.


----------



## Sass827

Super cute bump Kyla!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies! 

Must be baby brain because I just couldn't for the life of me find this thread again!

I'm 14weeks today and don't feel pregnant. I have zero symptoms apart from my hair looks like it's NEVER been washed!

I must try to keep up with this thread!


----------



## lian_83

Just had my scan last week. Baby was measuring 2 days behind based on LMP which means 2 days ahead based on CD18 ovulation. Nuchal fold was ok, 1.7mm and other measurements look ok, so fingers crossed. 

Although there are some similarities with DS, I feel like this one could be a girl. MS was worse and nub was also girlish, if I'm seeing it correctly. Also, kinda roundish skull features. Well, I was hoping for another boy, but it's probably good to have one each.


----------



## KylasBaby

lian_83 said:


> Just had my scan last week. Baby was measuring 2 days behind based on LMP which means 2 days ahead based on CD18 ovulation. Nuchal fold was ok, 1.7mm and other measurements look ok, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Although there are some similarities with DS, I feel like this one could be a girl. MS was worse and nub was also girlish, if I'm seeing it correctly. Also, kinda roundish skull features. Well, I was hoping for another boy, but it's probably good to have one each.
> 
> View attachment 842735

I dunno, I think the skull looks boy. If you look at my avatar you can see Ava's forehead is more rounded whereas yours looks more blocky. I think you could get your wish!


----------



## Poppiebug

Scan yesterday was great. Everything was perfect with baby, measuring a couple days ahead but I'll just stick with my original EDD for now. The sonographer was so lovely, it was the best place we'd been to for a scan ever. They had a massive screen for us to view everything and she explained everything really well. We didn't get all that information when we had #1, so glad we went to a different place this time. Baby was flipping and moving and jumping around in there, we got to see hands and feet and everything. All things were in their right place.

I asked about gender and she said she'd be able to tell with about 90% accuracy (and 99.9% at the 20 week scan). So she told us she thought this would be a boy. I held it together ok for the rest of the scan but did have a bit of a cry in the car with hubby. We swayed for a little girl but I was fairly sure I could tell it was a boy while she was doing the scan. I feel terrible for feeling this way but I knew I would. My main concern was that baby was happy and healthy and it is and it's such a blessing, I am so happy to just have this precious miracle. Anyway, since then (even though it's not 100% that is is a boy) we've talked about it much more and I am ok. I had a terrible issue that we didn't have a firm name for a boy. We have had a first name that we both loved for awhile but the second name was really frustrating me. I really wanted to have a family link with the second name as we do with #1. After investigating our family tree some more, we have found a second name that we both love (one that I'd actually had on my list) and it has a family link. This has made me feel much much better and excited about having another son. I have also been looking more at the nursery ideas for boy and I know once I do start getting into decorating I'll be so much more excited. 

So don't write me up has being team blue just yet, I'll update that at the end of March when I have my 20wk scan. 

Now we are starting to tell more people, which is exciting. We have also been talking with DS about the baby in mummy's tummy. He seems excited too. 

Anyway, here's the pic! :cloud9:
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Babybug%202/6cbcd34e-68ba-4079-b9ed-a2c713a3facd.jpg


----------



## greats

Poppiebug said:


> Scan yesterday was great. Everything was perfect with baby, measuring a couple days ahead but I'll just stick with my original EDD for now. The sonographer was so lovely, it was the best place we'd been to for a scan ever. They had a massive screen for us to view everything and she explained everything really well. We didn't get all that information when we had #1, so glad we went to a different place this time. Baby was flipping and moving and jumping around in there, we got to see hands and feet and everything. All things were in their right place.
> 
> I asked about gender and she said she'd be able to tell with about 90% accuracy (and 99.9% at the 20 week scan). So she told us she thought this would be a boy. I held it together ok for the rest of the scan but did have a bit of a cry in the car with hubby. We swayed for a little girl but I was fairly sure I could tell it was a boy while she was doing the scan. I feel terrible for feeling this way but I knew I would. My main concern was that baby was happy and healthy and it is and it's such a blessing, I am so happy to just have this precious miracle. Anyway, since then (even though it's not 100% that is is a boy) we've talked about it much more and I am ok. I had a terrible issue that we didn't have a firm name for a boy. We have had a first name that we both loved for awhile but the second name was really frustrating me. I really wanted to have a family link with the second name as we do with #1. After investigating our family tree some more, we have found a second name that we both love (one that I'd actually had on my list) and it has a family link. This has made me feel much much better and excited about having another son. I have also been looking more at the nursery ideas for boy and I know once I do start getting into decorating I'll be so much more excited.
> 
> So don't write me up has being team blue just yet, I'll update that at the end of March when I have my 20wk scan.
> 
> Now we are starting to tell more people, which is exciting. We have also been talking with DS about the baby in mummy's tummy. He seems excited too.
> 
> Anyway, here's the pic! :cloud9:
> https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Babybug%202/6cbcd34e-68ba-4079-b9ed-a2c713a3facd.jpg

I'm so glad you had such a wonderful experience at your new scan place! Your sonographer reminds me of my new one, too!

It's ok to have felt the way you feel about baby's possible gender. We already have a girl and are absolutely hoping for a boy to officially complete our family and I guarantee I'm going to be a little disappointed if we are having another girl (which is what dh thinks we are having). I think it's only normal but then life always works out that way and regardless you'll have a healthy baby and that's all that matters.


Having trouble sleeping again. I'm freaking myself out a bit about my loss of symptoms. Nausea is officially gone, boobs don't hurt, and my stomach is shrinking. I've also stopped feeling baby move... I went from feeling baby move a lot for the last week to the past 3 days it's the faintest nudge that I'm not even sure if it is baby I'm feeling. I had a horrible dream that we went to our private gender scan only to find out something happened to baby. I don't know why but I can't shake that feeling. I'm hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## mumanddad

How are you all doing? 

Sorry I don't use the site much, I find fb easier.

Hope everyone is starting to feel better now  welcome to second tri ladies xx


----------



## DSemcho

Hey guys!! So I'm 14 weeks as of yesterday! :D and I'm pretty sure I'm feeling baby sometimes!! It's like... idk... definitely a flutter but it feels like the verge of a gas cramp but not painful. I only know it's baby because I did the doppler last night and for a second found the HB on the left side, then felt this weird twingy thing on the right side then found baby clear as day. And best part is I don't have to dig anymore lol. Cannot believe I'm 14 weeks pregnant holy smokes. 


How is everyone else? I've been kinda MIA for the past couple of days. Been playing lots of League of Legends with DH lol.


----------



## Sass827

That sounds terrible greats. How long til your scan? Do you have a Doppler?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Just wanted to update and let you know our angel boy got his wings on Wednesday, February 4th. 

Interestingly on the day he passed, before we knew, DH and I finally accepted that he was way too sick to survive and that there would be no miracle.

The following day we went to listen to his heart on the doppler and there was only silence. It was confirmed at the hospital the following day. His bladder continued to grow until it crushed his chest and stopped his heart.

Our boy (we named him Stanley Thomas) was born sleeping last night at 10:45 PM at the hospital.

He was so sick it's amazing he survived until his second trimester. We're glad he's no longer a prisoner of his broken body and that he's in heaven with DH's dad and our grandparents.

Hope you ladies have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful, happy healthy babies.


----------



## KylasBaby

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Just wanted to update and let you know our angel boy got his wings on Wednesday, February 4th.
> 
> Interestingly on the day he passed, before we knew, DH and I finally accepted that he was way too sick to survive and that there would be no miracle.
> 
> The following day we went to listen to his heart on the doppler and there was only silence. It was confirmed at the hospital the following day. His bladder continued to grow until it crushed his chest and stopped his heart.
> 
> Our boy (we named him Stanley Thomas) was born sleeping last night at 10:45 PM at the hospital.
> 
> He was so sick it's amazing he survived until his second trimester. We're glad he's no longer a prisoner of his broken body and that he's in heaven with DH's dad and our grandparents.
> 
> Hope you ladies have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful, happy healthy babies.

So, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Just wanted to update and let you know our angel boy got his wings on Wednesday, February 4th.
> 
> Interestingly on the day he passed, before we knew, DH and I finally accepted that he was way too sick to survive and that there would be no miracle.
> 
> The following day we went to listen to his heart on the doppler and there was only silence. It was confirmed at the hospital the following day. His bladder continued to grow until it crushed his chest and stopped his heart.
> 
> Our boy (we named him Stanley Thomas) was born sleeping last night at 10:45 PM at the hospital.
> 
> He was so sick it's amazing he survived until his second trimester. We're glad he's no longer a prisoner of his broken body and that he's in heaven with DH's dad and our grandparents.
> 
> Hope you ladies have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful, happy healthy babies.

I'm sorry for your loss. Stanley is now a beautiful angel :hug:


----------



## Pearly86

So sorry hun sending loads of hugs and luv!!


----------



## Poppiebug

So sorry for your loss fit_mama. x


----------



## CormacksGirl

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Just wanted to update and let you know our angel boy got his wings on Wednesday, February 4th.
> 
> Interestingly on the day he passed, before we knew, DH and I finally accepted that he was way too sick to survive and that there would be no miracle.
> 
> The following day we went to listen to his heart on the doppler and there was only silence. It was confirmed at the hospital the following day. His bladder continued to grow until it crushed his chest and stopped his heart.
> 
> Our boy (we named him Stanley Thomas) was born sleeping last night at 10:45 PM at the hospital.
> 
> He was so sick it's amazing he survived until his second trimester. We're glad he's no longer a prisoner of his broken body and that he's in heaven with DH's dad and our grandparents.
> 
> Hope you ladies have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful, happy healthy babies.

So sorry hun. Sleep tight Stanley Thomas.xxx


----------



## hivechild

So sorry fit_mama :(


----------



## wonders10

Fit-mama, I'm so very sorry to read this news. You have a beautiful angel watching over you now, in Stanley. Praying for peace and comfort for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry fit mama. Biggest hugs. Thank you for being one of my work out buddies.


----------



## techheather

So very sorry fit mama. Hugs.


----------



## lian_83

So sorry Fitmama, I can really feel you and your husband's pain. Your little angel will watch over you and his future siblings. :hug:


----------



## DSemcho

Fit I'm so sorry your going through this :( But I'm happy you've found a good way to cope with it. *hugs*


----------



## LavenderLove

I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss Fit_Mama. :( My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mumanddad

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Just wanted to update and let you know our angel boy got his wings on Wednesday, February 4th.
> 
> Interestingly on the day he passed, before we knew, DH and I finally accepted that he was way too sick to survive and that there would be no miracle.
> 
> The following day we went to listen to his heart on the doppler and there was only silence. It was confirmed at the hospital the following day. His bladder continued to grow until it crushed his chest and stopped his heart.
> 
> Our boy (we named him Stanley Thomas) was born sleeping last night at 10:45 PM at the hospital.
> 
> He was so sick it's amazing he survived until his second trimester. We're glad he's no longer a prisoner of his broken body and that he's in heaven with DH's dad and our grandparents.
> 
> Hope you ladies have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful, happy healthy babies.

So so sorry for your loss xoxo


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I am so sorry for your loss Fit Mama. I'm sure Stanley will always watching over you and your DH. I am thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I haven't had a chance to post in here since my scan on Friday. Everything looks good with baby, they officially changed my due date to August 18. We actually got some good shots as baby was sleeping with it's legs crossed at the ankles and waving it's hands :cloud9:

We also finally got to hear the hb: 154!

Will try and post some pics on here in the next couple of days, didn't have a chance to get online at all this weekend. 

Hope everyone is doing well. The second tri was my favorite by far last pregnancy. Have actually started to feel better the past couple of days, hope it continues...


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome Mrs Eddie everything sounds great really want to see the pic when baby is sleeping with legs crossed tht sounds so cute !!!

Afm I am having hard time getting a fetal echo appointment as told by my high risk ob the last time I met him I'm not sure if I gave the update here cuz everything is updated in my journal 
I had nt scan and baby looked perfect with nt measuring 2.1 and doc said this is what we want to look at so the whole cyclic hygroma is invalid now as also my Down syndrome result came negative but still the doc told me to get fetal echo done to have a detailed look at heart of baby which he advised to get it done 6 weeks from then I was 12 + and that would be 18+ for me and the place I called said they do it after 19 weeks only so some confusions going on !!


----------



## Sass827

Finally got the DNa back. We're all clear on 13, 18 and 21. And it's a girl. We're in shock!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> Finally got the DNa back. We're all clear on 13, 18 and 21. And it's a girl. We're in shock!

Congrats on being negative for the trisomies and on team pink!!


----------



## Pearly86

Wow sass many many congrats team pink is growing in numbers!!


----------



## MrsG09

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Just wanted to update and let you know our angel boy got his wings on Wednesday, February 4th.
> 
> Interestingly on the day he passed, before we knew, DH and I finally accepted that he was way too sick to survive and that there would be no miracle.
> 
> The following day we went to listen to his heart on the doppler and there was only silence. It was confirmed at the hospital the following day. His bladder continued to grow until it crushed his chest and stopped his heart.
> 
> Our boy (we named him Stanley Thomas) was born sleeping last night at 10:45 PM at the hospital.
> 
> He was so sick it's amazing he survived until his second trimester. We're glad he's no longer a prisoner of his broken body and that he's in heaven with DH's dad and our grandparents.
> 
> Hope you ladies have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful, happy healthy babies.

I am so very sorry, fit_mama. Many hugs to you, dear. Love to sweet angel Stanley Thomas. :hugs:


----------



## MrsG09

Sass827 said:


> Finally got the DNa back. We're all clear on 13, 18 and 21. And it's a girl. We're in shock!

Congrats, sass! 

Yay for hearing the heartbeat Mrs. Eddie. Aug 18th makes us dd buddies! :thumbup:

I don't have much to report baby related. Starting to notice a small bump this last week. Finally caved and went to buy new bras. Triple D, yikes!!  Appetite is slowly returning. Meat is getting slightly more appealing so that's helpful. Hope it sticks around! Got some nasty non-baby news today, though, from my mom and sister. DH was a sweetheart when I called to tell him, saying he knows it really sucks but that I need to try and keep my stress down. That hardly helps emotions, but it makes me love how much I could hear he cares about bub in such a simple statement. :cry: Don't want to be a complete downer, so crap news is in spoiler below for anyone who wants/needs to avoid. :winkwink:


Spoiler
My dad had to have a biopsy last week on his prostate. Unfortunately got his results this morning and it is cancer. Trying hard to look at the positive...they do feel they caught it early, before it had any chance to spread. It's days like today, though, that I just wish I was closer to home. Part of the hardest thing is this is his first grandbaby...which he has been awaiting and wishing for for years.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsG09 said:


> I don't have much to report baby related. Starting to notice a small bump this last week. Finally caved and went to buy new bras. Triple D, yikes!!  Appetite is slowly returning. Meat is getting slightly more appealing so that's helpful. Hope it sticks around! Got some nasty non-baby news today, though, from my mom and sister. DH was a sweetheart when I called to tell him, saying he knows it really sucks but that I need to try and keep my stress down. That hardly helps emotions, but it makes me love how much I could hear he cares about bub in such a simple statement. :cry: Don't want to be a complete downer, so crap news is in spoiler below for anyone who wants/needs to avoid. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My dad had to have a biopsy last week on his prostate. Unfortunately got his results this morning and it is cancer. Trying hard to look at the positive...they do feel they caught it early, before it had any chance to spread. It's days like today, though, that I just wish I was closer to home. Part of the hardest thing is this is his first grandbaby...which he has been awaiting and wishing for for years.

I'm very sorry for your news. My grandfather had prostate cancer a couple of years ago. Luckily they caught it early and he had surgery and had been cancer free since. It's rough, but definitely treatable especially if they caught it early! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay to being bump buddies Mrs. G! I am so sorry to hear your news, I can't imagine how tough that must be. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts. As you said, the fact that they have caught it early is very positive :hugs:

Pearly, glad that your scan gave you some positive news. I hope they clear the confusion soon re your next scan. 

Congrats on a little girl Sass, awesome news!


----------



## CormacksGirl

KylasBaby said:


> MrsG09 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have much to report baby related. Starting to notice a small bump this last week. Finally caved and went to buy new bras. Triple D, yikes!!  Appetite is slowly returning. Meat is getting slightly more appealing so that's helpful. Hope it sticks around! Got some nasty non-baby news today, though, from my mom and sister. DH was a sweetheart when I called to tell him, saying he knows it really sucks but that I need to try and keep my stress down. That hardly helps emotions, but it makes me love how much I could hear he cares about bub in such a simple statement. :cry: Don't want to be a complete downer, so crap news is in spoiler below for anyone who wants/needs to avoid. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My dad had to have a biopsy last week on his prostate. Unfortunately got his results this morning and it is cancer. Trying hard to look at the positive...they do feel they caught it early, before it had any chance to spread. It's days like today, though, that I just wish I was closer to home. Part of the hardest thing is this is his first grandbaby...which he has been awaiting and wishing for for years.
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry for your news. My grandfather had prostate cancer a couple of years ago. Luckily they caught it early and he had surgery and had been cancer free since. It's rough, but definitely treatable especially if they caught it early! :hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry to hear your news hun. My MIL had lumps found in her breast a few weeks ago which are cancerous, but were also found REALLY early so she is to get them removed on Wednesday and starts 4week course of radiotherapy. Doctors are confident that it is 100% curable. Thinking of you hun!:hugs:


----------



## MrsG09

Thanks for the positive thoughts, ladies. Really helps. Trying not to mope around the house lol. I hate feeling worthless. We have a showing at our house this afternoon so it's a good excuse to get out and get some fresh air and sunshine. Going to attempt a little walking at the park with the dogs. :thumbup:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Soooo sorry fit_mama.... hugs


----------



## Sass827

Really sorry for the sad new mrs. G but it's so positive he was on top of it and caught it early. So many men just avoid doctors and let things slide. Medicene has evolved so much in terms of cancer that they should be able to treat it and eliminate it right away.


----------



## MrsChezek

*pearly* - hope things get sorted out for you asap. sounds confusing!!!!

*sass* - yay for team pink! And great results on the trisonomies!

*mrsg* - :hug:


Not much on my end&#8230;counting hours until my NT scan on Thursday&#8230;I hate the waiting game!


----------



## Pearly86

Mrs G so sorry to hear hun but since it's an early caught m sure it will be completely treatable 

Mrs chezek thanks so much hun and wishing u luck for your nt scan hun m sure it's gonna be great!

Well the confusion is sorted out I called nurse and she said go for 19 weeks no problem so I booked my appointment for 27 March for fetal echo but before that normal scan is on March 4th excited to see my bubb again


----------



## greats

Fit mama, my heart aches for you, but you now have an amazing guardian angel looking over you and your dh! 

MrsG I'm sorry to hear about your father, but glad it sounds like they caught it early! 

Sass, congrats on the girl! 

Afm, school is in full swing so dealing with babysitting, school, homework, and pregnancy has me running around like a chicken with its head cut off! Lol but it's helping pass the time.

Next week Tuesday is our early gender scan! Ahhhh so close! 

Had to get one of my tires on my car replaced today as it had a nail in it. Husband's car was towed to the shop this morning. Will find out by noon tomorrow what's wrong with it and how much it's going to cost to repair. Stupid Chevrolet cars that break down so easily! Have only had it for 4.5 years and bought it brand new! Grrr.

Had an amazingly relaxing day yesterday. Got my hair cut and colored, got my nails done with my sister, got coffee and a late lunch with her as well. 

Constipated again, but nothing is working! I've been drinking water and eating fruits like crazy which usually help.


----------



## DSemcho

MrsG - I'm happy that your hubby is showing he cares about your little nugget. And I'm sorry they found out your dad has cancer, but hopefully they can get rid of it!!


AFM - (posted this on fb too) Yesterday and through today I've been getting sharp pains that have me super worried - especially since I've never made it this far. Last night when I got up to get the door one of the pains was bad enough that it took me to my knees and I told DH to go get the door. Then last night when I went to sit up and take my shirt off (I was burning up) my back pain was so bad I could barely do it. And again this morning when I woke up the back pain. The cramping/sharp pain is still going on (it's 9:20am here on Tuesday) and at 0700 I tried to find the HB on my Doppler to ease my mind. I literally only use it once a week (Saturday), the morning I have an appointment or if I'm scared something is wrong - which this is the first time. And I couldn't find it anywhere. I scheduled an appointment at 1030 (another hour away... le sigh) so I'm hoping the doctor I'm seeing will find it on the Doppler or maybe give me an u/s. I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm really scared. This doesn't feel like the stretching twinges I get.


----------



## CormacksGirl

DSemcho said:


> MrsG - I'm happy that your hubby is showing he cares about your little nugget. And I'm sorry they found out your dad has cancer, but hopefully they can get rid of it!!
> 
> 
> AFM - (posted this on fb too) Yesterday and through today I've been getting sharp pains that have me super worried - especially since I've never made it this far. Last night when I got up to get the door one of the pains was bad enough that it took me to my knees and I told DH to go get the door. Then last night when I went to sit up and take my shirt off (I was burning up) my back pain was so bad I could barely do it. And again this morning when I woke up the back pain. The cramping/sharp pain is still going on (it's 9:20am here on Tuesday) and at 0700 I tried to find the HB on my Doppler to ease my mind. I literally only use it once a week (Saturday), the morning I have an appointment or if I'm scared something is wrong - which this is the first time. And I couldn't find it anywhere. I scheduled an appointment at 1030 (another hour away... le sigh) so I'm hoping the doctor I'm seeing will find it on the Doppler or maybe give me an u/s. I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm really scared. This doesn't feel like the stretching twinges I get.

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time hope everything checks out OK with baby fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

They found the HB. Whew. Turns out the little turd is about an inch under my belly button to the left side. They tested me for a UTI and everything is fine. And they want me to get a OMT massage from a doctor here on base. I'm feeling a lot better.


----------



## MrsChezek

DSemcho said:


> They found the HB. Whew. Turns out the little turd is about an inch under my belly button to the left side. They tested me for a UTI and everything is fine. And they want me to get a OMT massage from a doctor here on base. I'm feeling a lot better.

Such great news! So glad to hear...I'm glad the massage helped.


*Greats* - have you tried drinking a glass of Metamucil once a day? My doc suggested that last pregnancy and it really helped me. Also, some fruit constipates, like bananas! But kiwi, fresh apples, berries help.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad all is OK DSemcho, you must have been worried. 

Pregnancy massages are awesome, I got them all through my last pregnancy and loved them, I actually have my first one scheduled for the end of this month :thumbup:

Greats sorry to hear about the cars and that you're still having problems with constipation. Have you tried prune juice? Gross but does work. Maybe you could add it to a smoothie or something so it wouldn't be as disgusting...


----------



## CormacksGirl

DSemcho said:


> They found the HB. Whew. Turns out the little turd is about an inch under my belly button to the left side. They tested me for a UTI and everything is fine. And they want me to get a OMT massage from a doctor here on base. I'm feeling a lot better.

Glad everything is OK. Seriously these little ones like to scare us:doh:


----------



## Pearly86

Glad everything is ok hun 

I am really curious to get at home Doppler which ones are u guys having ??
And how many times to use during a day


----------



## Kipod

Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly. 
Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.


----------



## KylasBaby

Kipod said:



> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

I'm so sorry. What a horrible decision to have to make. I would have made the same choice you did. Couldn't imagine bringing a child into the world just for it to suffer it's entire short life. Know that she will be happy and pain free and surrounded by family. :hugs: So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Glad everything is ok hun
> 
> I am really curious to get at home Doppler which ones are u guys having ??
> And how many times to use during a day

I have a sononline b (the pink one lol). I don't use it more than once a day at the MAXIMUM. Mostly only every other day or every few days. They really shouldn't be used too frequently.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

So sorry to hear this hun.x


----------



## wonders10

Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

I'm so sorry! Praying for comfort for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

I spend a lot of time on the fb group now but...

Got my Materniti21 results!

All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it! :pink:


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> I spend a lot of time on the fb group now but...
> 
> Got my Materniti21 results!
> 
> All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it! :pink:

Another pink firefly! Congrats! I wonder if/when the boys will catch up. Maybe we will just be a girl dominated group :)


----------



## wonders10

KylasBaby said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the fb group now but...
> 
> Got my Materniti21 results!
> 
> All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it! :pink:
> 
> Another pink firefly! Congrats! I wonder if/when the boys will catch up. Maybe we will just be a girl dominated group :)Click to expand...

I'm wondering if those silly Chinese or Mayan gender predictors are actually kinda right? I'm assuming most of us conceived in the same month so already we had one thing in common, you know?


----------



## KylasBaby

wonders10 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the fb group now but...
> 
> Got my Materniti21 results!
> 
> All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it! :pink:
> 
> Another pink firefly! Congrats! I wonder if/when the boys will catch up. Maybe we will just be a girl dominated group :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if those silly Chinese or Mayan gender predictors are actually kinda right? I'm assuming most of us conceived in the same month so already we had one thing in common, you know?Click to expand...

Chinese gender was right for me if I used my lunar age. Wrong if I used my regular age. And Mayan was wrong for me. Supposedly if you conceive in colder months you're more likely to have a boy due to ions in the air or something, but that's not so true for all of us.


----------



## MrsG09

DSemcho said:


> They found the HB. Whew. Turns out the little turd is about an inch under my belly button to the left side. They tested me for a UTI and everything is fine. And they want me to get a OMT massage from a doctor here on base. I'm feeling a lot better.

So glad they found baby after all the worry you were going through. Massage is great. Hope it helps with your pain. 




Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

Kipod, I am so so sorry, dear. I'm sending up prayers for comfort and healing to you and your family. :hug:



wonders10 said:


> I spend a lot of time on the fb group now but...
> 
> Got my Materniti21 results!
> 
> All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it! :pink:

Congrats, wonders!


----------



## Pearly86

Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

So sorry hun sending u lots of hugs n luv :hugs::hugs: It's a huge deal to make a decision like that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

KylasBaby said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok hun
> 
> I am really curious to get at home Doppler which ones are u guys having ??
> And how many times to use during a day
> 
> I have a sononline b (the pink one lol). I don't use it more than once a day at the MAXIMUM. Mostly only every other day or every few days. They really shouldn't be used too frequently.Click to expand...

I checked Amazon don't have it where did u get it from hun??


----------



## Pearly86

wonders10 said:


> I spend a lot of time on the fb group now but...
> 
> Got my Materniti21 results!
> 
> All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it! :pink:

Awesome news wonders pink group is growing in numbers I guess boys are minority this time m the one having boy super excited!! Though I love girls a lot so excited for u guys too


----------



## Pearly86

Any other at home Doppler suggestions??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

I'm so sorry for your loss Hun, thinking of you and your family during this difficult time and sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

I got my doppler at fetaldoppler(dot)net


----------



## greats

Kipod, I'm so very sorry to hear about this, but I do believe you made a good decision. Praying that your strength and healing help you during this time.


I was lurking in the July group bc I am technically due in July now lol and they are mostly boys! Funny how our group is the opposite! 

Found out what is wrong with my husband's car... Everything! Haha needs a tune up, front brake pads and rotors, air filters, oil change, and a throttle body. Luckily it'll be less than $1,100! Phew. Car should be back by the end of this week.

Feeling very hungry and yucky today. So glad I'm not babysitting at all today so it's just me and my daughter until I have to go to class tonight at 6:30pm.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry kipod. 
I have the sonoloine as well pearl. Mine is blue. I love it. 
Not sure how your doing all this greats. I had 5 kids this morning for playgroup and I'm beyond exhausted.


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I'm so sorry kipod.
> I have the sonoloine as well pearl. Mine is blue. I love it.
> Not sure how your doing all this greats. I had 5 kids this morning for playgroup and I'm beyond exhausted.

It's not as bad as it seems. I have them all on a strict nap schedule so really I watch them all morning and then get 2 hours break in the afternoon while they nap. And I don't run after them the entire time. I let them do their own things mostly as I want them to learn how to keep themselves busy lol

I really don't feel like going to class tonight as it is a very boring law class. Our professor is super old and senile lol I'm feeling just so lazy today!


----------



## hivechild

So sorry kipod. :( what a difficult choice to have to make. All the best.


As for me, I had my NT scan today at 12±2 and both babies looked good & healthy, bouncing and wiggling around in there! That's going to hurt when they get bigger. 

Heartbeats were 188 for A and 148 for B so we'll see if the heart rate thing for girl/boy holds true! It would be much easier if they were the same, whatever they were but obviously we'll be happy either way. We will know if they're both girls or if there's at least one boy when the MaterniT21 results come in within the next 2 weeks. 

Scan pics are on FB for anyone who wants a nosy.


----------



## QueenQueso

Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

I'm so sorry to hear that Kipod. I had a friend in school who lost a brother to tay sachs, his short life left a very strong impact on me so I understand what sort of a disease it is and what the poor baby would be going through.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kipod* - I&#8217;m SO sorry for your news. That must be the hardest decision one has to make, in the interest of their unborn child. My heart goes out to you and your family.

*wonders* - congratulations! such great news

*kylas* - I totally thought 2015 was the year for boys but it seems to be going the other way! Good news for me as I&#8217;d LOVE to reuse all my stuff from my first baby girl. 2 more days until my blood test&#8230;so about 2 weeks until I know. CANNOT WAIT!

*hivechild* - i&#8217;m intrigued! how do they keep baby A apart from B from scan to scan??? Don&#8217;t they move around?


----------



## hivechild

MrsChezek said:


> *Kipod* - Im SO sorry for your news. That must be the hardest decision one has to make, in the interest of their unborn child. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> 
> *wonders* - congratulations! such great news
> 
> *kylas* - I totally thought 2015 was the year for boys but it seems to be going the other way! Good news for me as Id LOVE to reuse all my stuff from my first baby girl. 2 more days until my blood testso about 2 weeks until I know. CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> *hivechild* - im intrigued! how do they keep baby A apart from B from scan to scan??? Dont they move around?

Right now, they base it on which baby is closest to the cervix as baby A although that can shift still.

She said that there are measurements and markers they gather that help them distinguish, and obviously once/if they're opposite gender it becomes much simpler.

For me, baby A has always measured smaller than B and I had her confirm that A was more to the left and B to the right, which is how they had identified them in prior scans.


----------



## DSemcho

Pearly86 said:


> Glad everything is ok hun
> 
> I am really curious to get at home Doppler which ones are u guys having ??
> And how many times to use during a day

Thanks! I have a Sonoline B. 




CormacksGirl said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> They found the HB. Whew. Turns out the little turd is about an inch under my belly button to the left side. They tested me for a UTI and everything is fine. And they want me to get a OMT massage from a doctor here on base. I'm feeling a lot better.
> 
> Glad everything is OK. Seriously these little ones like to scare us:doh:Click to expand...

Yea it does. I called it a little fucker and someone said not to do that, I said but it scared me, so... Yea. 



Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

I'm so sorry Kipod *hugs*



hivechild said:


> So sorry kipod. :( what a difficult choice to have to make. All the best.
> 
> 
> As for me, I had my NT scan today at 12±2 and both babies looked good & healthy, bouncing and wiggling around in there! That's going to hurt when they get bigger.
> 
> Heartbeats were 188 for A and 148 for B so we'll see if the heart rate thing for girl/boy holds true! It would be much easier if they were the same, whatever they were but obviously we'll be happy either way. We will know if they're both girls or if there's at least one boy when the MaterniT21 results come in within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Scan pics are on FB for anyone who wants a nosy.

Congrats!!


AFM - did the Doppler this morning and baby was right where it was yesterday whew. Still about an inch below and to the left of my belly button. And I don't even have to press anymore. It came in loud and clear!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hivechild, that would be awesome if you had boy/girl twins. One of my best friends had twins (two boys) and one was always smaller than the other. After they were born the one little guy had bruises on his side from where his brother had been kicking him because of their positions in utero...

Greats, sorry about the car, that really sucks. At least it's something that can be fixed.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> I was lurking in the July group bc I am technically due in July now lol and they are mostly boys! Funny how our group is the opposite!

Funny how that happens. A lot of my friends had babies in the late winter/spring of 2013, all boys. The Mom and Baby group that Isla and I still go to are all for babies born around Isla and out of the 14 kids, 12 are girls. Interesting how that seems to happen.


----------



## fisher640

Kipod said:


> Hi kyle, please remove me from the front page. We just found out our baby has tay sachs. We did cvs testing knowing we are both carriers of the the disease and unfortunately baby turned out to be sick. It was supposed to be a girl. We are sadly forced to terminate bc we can't imagine bringing such a sick child. Tay sachs baby's usually don't make it past the age of 2 and until then suffer greatly.
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all, may all the rest of you get to bring your rainbow home.

:cry:
So sorry for your loss what awful news and a terrible position to be in. We'll all be thinking of you I'm sure.


----------



## Pearly86

Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??

My biggest craving is mcdonalds French fries. I've had it a bunch. As long as it's not every meal I don't see the harm in an occasional treat. Just say it's for the baby lol


----------



## Pearly86

Haha thanks hun ever since I got pregnant I haven't had a single burger king or any mcd stuff so I guess it should be ok thanks a lot hun!!

Cheers to the junk evening!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I hadn't had fast food in at least 6/7 months before I got pregnant. Then baby wanted mcdonalds French fries. Who am I to say no? Lol


----------



## hivechild

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hivechild, that would be awesome if you had boy/girl twins. One of my best friends had twins (two boys) and one was always smaller than the other. After they were born the one little guy had bruises on his side from where his brother had been kicking him because of their positions in utero...
> 
> Greats, sorry about the car, that really sucks. At least it's something that can be fixed.

I was just watching a video done during an MRI of a twin pregnancy where the larger one was crowding the littler one who was kicking at the other trying to make more space for itself. I felt sorry for the wee little mite!


----------



## greats

Fast food is totally fine once in a while so long as you're not eating it every single day lol 

Is anyone else getting super annoyed easily? The boy I watch has just been so whiney and has been causing mischief when he's usually pretty quiet. I can't help but be annoyed at him. Lol

I'm so pissed off. September 2016 I have my mom's wedding to her new fiance and they're having a beach wedding in Florida. She's had the date picked out for 6 months now.

Now I get a text from one of my SILs to tell me the date her and her boyfriend are getting married (had no idea they were even engaged!) and they chose the day before my mom's. I texted back saying I'm sorry but I have my mom's wedding that same weekend in Florida so we won't even be here that weekend. She replies oh dang that sucks.

I'm super annoyed! I know her baby daddy gave her a promise ring this weekend but she seems to have it confused with an engagement ring? Normally you don't start planning a wedding until you're officially engaged. She keeps fb messaging me about how I need to help her plan her wedding and I'm like hun I'm planning having my second baby now, I don't have the time to help plan your wedding. 

She is insisting that the bridesmaid dresses need to be ordered asap and she's scheduling a fitting for all us bridesmaids. I replied um sweetie but me and your older sister are pregnant and can't get fitted. Wtf????


----------



## lian_83

Kyla, OMG! Thanks for mentioning this. Yesterday, I had this very strong craving for fries, hence I walked 1 hour to the nearest McDonalds while pushing a pram. I don't want to DS to eat junk food, hence I have to get the smallest size and hide it from him. But after finishing it, I immediately bought another bag and ate on the way home. :haha: hopefully, the 2-hr walk burned those nasty carbs.





KylasBaby said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??
> 
> My biggest craving is mcdonalds French fries. I've had it a bunch. As long as it's not every meal I don't see the harm in an occasional treat. Just say it's for the baby lolClick to expand...


----------



## hivechild

lian_83 said:


> Kyla, OMG! Thanks for mentioning this. Yesterday, I had this very strong craving for fries, hence I walked 1 hour to the nearest McDonalds while pushing a pram. I don't want to DS to eat junk food, hence I have to get the smallest size and hide it from him. But after finishing it, I immediately bought another bag and ate on the way home. :haha: hopefully, the 2-hr walk burned those nasty carbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??
> 
> My biggest craving is mcdonalds French fries. I've had it a bunch. As long as it's not every meal I don't see the harm in an occasional treat. Just say it's for the baby lolClick to expand...Click to expand...

Hah! I had the worst cravings for McDonalds cheese burgers when I was pregnant the first time around, and usually late night. I haven't eaten McDs since, though.


----------



## MrsChezek

It&#8217;s 7:30pm and I&#8217;m starving! My mom and DH just took LO upstairs for her bedtime (which is usually at 7!)&#8230;don&#8217;t these people understand they&#8217;re dealing with a pregnant lady!?!?!? Usually I just eat half my dinner when LO eats her dinner and then the rest with DH after we put her down, but on Wednesdays when my parents visit I try to hold out and eat with everyone&#8230;arg!

Anyway&#8230;

*hivechild* - that&#8217;s pretty cool how they keep track of them. I can&#8217;t wait to see if their heartbeats align with the old wives tales! I&#8217;m so intrigued by twins&#8230;I&#8217;ve always secretly wished to have a pair but I know it&#8217;s not an easy journey. But it will be so nice to add two to the family in one trip!!!



Mrs. Eddie said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> I was lurking in the July group bc I am technically due in July now lol and they are mostly boys! Funny how our group is the opposite!
> 
> Funny how that happens. A lot of my friends had babies in the late winter/spring of 2013, all boys. The Mom and Baby group that Isla and I still go to are all for babies born around Isla and out of the 14 kids, 12 are girls. Interesting how that seems to happen.Click to expand...

It's the same in my play groups! All of my LO's friends are girls too...there's only like 3 boys among all of her playmates. But the year before it was all boys it seems!



hivechild said:


> lian_83 said:
> 
> 
> Kyla, OMG! Thanks for mentioning this. Yesterday, I had this very strong craving for fries, hence I walked 1 hour to the nearest McDonalds while pushing a pram. I don't want to DS to eat junk food, hence I have to get the smallest size and hide it from him. But after finishing it, I immediately bought another bag and ate on the way home. :haha: hopefully, the 2-hr walk burned those nasty carbs.
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??
> 
> My biggest craving is mcdonalds French fries. I've had it a bunch. As long as it's not every meal I don't see the harm in an occasional treat. Just say it's for the baby lolClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! I had the worst cravings for McDonalds cheese burgers when I was pregnant the first time around, and usually late night. I haven't eaten McDs since, though.Click to expand...

You guys are all making me even hungrier!!! :haha: I normally crave salads and smoothies and all sorts of odd healthy things - weirdo I know; but this pregnancy all I want to eat is eggplant parmesans and reuben sandwiches! It is SO not like me...DH is very amused! :dohh:

I think the greatest worry with junk food is the salt...so I think if you don't do it often and make sure to eat lower sodium everything else that day it's completely fine. I personally feel that if I don't cave into a craving every now and then I end up overeating on other bad stuff and then still crave that thing I want. So I'm better off just eating it and moving on!:happydance:

On another note, I have my NT scan tomorrow and will get my blood drawn for one of the prenatal tests - materniti21 or panorama or harmony...I don't know which one the geneticist will recommend. Did any of you have a choice between these tests? If so, how did you decide? I'm wondering if I should do some research before we go in tomorrow. 

I'm really nervous about this NT scan as I'm 37 in 2 weeks and DH is 44 so I feel like the risk is higher. I just want to see that everything is ok...


----------



## Pearly86

Lol crazy cravings stories


----------



## Pearly86

MrsChezek said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> I was lurking in the July group bc I am technically due in July now lol and they are mostly boys! Funny how our group is the opposite!
> 
> Funny how that happens. A lot of my friends had babies in the late winter/spring of 2013, all boys. The Mom and Baby group that Isla and I still go to are all for babies born around Isla and out of the 14 kids, 12 are girls. Interesting how that seems to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same in my play groups! All of my LO's friends are girls too...there's only like 3 boys among all of her playmates. But the year before it was all boys it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lian_83 said:
> 
> 
> Kyla, OMG! Thanks for mentioning this. Yesterday, I had this very strong craving for fries, hence I walked 1 hour to the nearest McDonalds while pushing a pram. I don't want to DS to eat junk food, hence I have to get the smallest size and hide it from him. But after finishing it, I immediately bought another bag and ate on the way home. :haha: hopefully, the 2-hr walk burned those nasty carbs.
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest craving is mcdonalds French fries. I've had it a bunch. As long as it's not every meal I don't see the harm in an occasional treat. Just say it's for the baby lolClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! I had the worst cravings for McDonalds cheese burgers when I was pregnant the first time around, and usually late night. I haven't eaten McDs since, though.Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are all making me even hungrier!!! :haha: I normally crave salads and smoothies and all sorts of odd healthy things - weirdo I know; but this pregnancy all I want to eat is eggplant parmesans and reuben sandwiches! It is SO not like me...DH is very amused! :dohh:
> 
> I think the greatest worry with junk food is the salt...so I think if you don't do it often and make sure to eat lower sodium everything else that day it's completely fine. I personally feel that if I don't cave into a craving every now and then I end up overeating on other bad stuff and then still crave that thing I want. So I'm better off just eating it and moving on!:happydance:
> 
> On another note, I have my NT scan tomorrow and will get my blood drawn for one of the prenatal tests - materniti21 or panorama or harmony...I don't know which one the geneticist will recommend. Did any of you have a choice between these tests? If so, how did you decide? I'm wondering if I should do some research before we go in tomorrow.
> 
> I'm really nervous about this NT scan as I'm 37 in 2 weeks and DH is 44 so I feel like the risk is higher. I just want to see that everything is ok...Click to expand...

Will take care about eating low sodium the day I am indulging in junk but today I guess I dint pay that much attention I had 2 boiled eggs and then oats noodles in the afternoon and now going for Burger King hope it's not going to bad thinking about sodium now:shrug:

An icecream may be at the end will that be too much?

For nt scan hun wish u all the luck I'm sure it's gonna be great and for the choices here in nyc I had only informa test which checks for the disorder and sex of the baby so I dint have any choices m not sure how are things everywhere I guess it's all similar


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats that is really annoying! I didn't even pick out bridesmaids dresses until quite a few months out. She needs one of those planning books. That's what I did since I was the only female in my family to have a wedding. And yeah being pregnant is far more draining than people realize.

I have fast food every now and then. Last night we had Arby's mostly because my dinner didn't turn out right but it was yummy. I've craved McD's probably 4 times. Taco Bell has been a big one for me but I try to avoid it.


----------



## hivechild

MrsChezek, I will say that we would have been far more excited with twins if it was my first pregnancy, but we are still excited now that we're getting past the whole shock and terror phase! ;)

As far as the genetic test, we didn't have a choice as they only use the MaterniT21 test where we went. From what I read and the counsellor discussed with us, it's the test that looks for the most abnormalities, and thankfully, it can be done with multiples whereas Panorama can't. The other benefit of the Materniti21 test is that if your insurance won't cover it and you contact the company direct, they will knock your bill down to only $200.


----------



## fisher640

Pearly86 said:


> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??

If you can you should, go have it for me. I've been subsisting on nothing but carbs due to nausea and vomiting and have lost about 8lbs. Nearly everything grosses me out. On one hand Id love to head to Wendy's and get junk food. On the other I can only really stomach a baked potato there :haha:


----------



## fisher640

I had my NT test yesterday! So far so good! I was exactly 12 weeks and the baby was measuring 13w. They said if it had measured 13 & 1 day they would have changed my due date! Crazy! Hopefully that means it will be less of a long hot August. The tech said everythig. Looked great and the neck measured 1.4. She said that's normal?:shrug: now to wait for the results so I can start telling people!


----------



## DSemcho

Pearly86 said:


> Guys silly question but I am craving Burger King spicy chicken sandwich a lot and fries shall I go and have it? Have u guys had any occasional indulgence into junks??

I say go for it. I indulge every once in a while in a tendercrisp sandwich from BK.. We don't have a McD here. We only have Pizza Hut, BK and Taco Bell - which they just closed Taco Bell... RIP Smothered Chicken Burrito. 



greats said:


> Fast food is totally fine once in a while so long as you're not eating it every single day lol
> 
> Is anyone else getting super annoyed easily? The boy I watch has just been so whiney and has been causing mischief when he's usually pretty quiet. I can't help but be annoyed at him. Lol
> 
> I'm so pissed off. September 2016 I have my mom's wedding to her new fiance and they're having a beach wedding in Florida. She's had the date picked out for 6 months now.
> 
> Now I get a text from one of my SILs to tell me the date her and her boyfriend are getting married (had no idea they were even engaged!) and they chose the day before my mom's. I texted back saying I'm sorry but I have my mom's wedding that same weekend in Florida so we won't even be here that weekend. She replies oh dang that sucks.
> 
> I'm super annoyed! I know her baby daddy gave her a promise ring this weekend but she seems to have it confused with an engagement ring? Normally you don't start planning a wedding until you're officially engaged. She keeps fb messaging me about how I need to help her plan her wedding and I'm like hun I'm planning having my second baby now, I don't have the time to help plan your wedding.
> 
> She is insisting that the bridesmaid dresses need to be ordered asap and she's scheduling a fitting for all us bridesmaids. I replied um sweetie but me and your older sister are pregnant and can't get fitted. Wtf????

Dude. Yes. SUPER annoyed... Like wanting to smack people. 

Also with the bridesmaids dresses, when I married my ex I decided to not go matchy matchy, as long as they had a black dress on I didn't care what kind it was because my sister was 7 months pregnant at the time.



fisher640 said:


> I had my NT test yesterday! So far so good! I was exactly 12 weeks and the baby was measuring 13w. They said if it had measured 13 & 1 day they would have changed my due date! Crazy! Hopefully that means it will be less of a long hot August. The tech said everythig. Looked great and the neck measured 1.4. She said that's normal?:shrug: now to wait for the results so I can start telling people!

I'm not sure if the 1.4 is normal because I haven't had one yet - won't until 20 weeks. But congrats on measuring ahead!! Maybe we will both have big babies lol.


AFM - woke up this AM from a horrid dream. Went to visit my mom and she was super sick, like cancery sick, but no one would tell me what was wrong with her. Came back home and DH told me he wanted a divorce because he had cheated a year ago, and saw the girl while I had been gone. But that he still needed me to take him off base to a university doctor because he was super sick too..  Wtf. I know in the dream I kept fighting for him because I was pregnant. I know DH wouldn't do that irl - but it was still terrifying. Woke up and grabbed his arm to make myself feel better. Whew. 

Did the Doppler again this am (swear it's the last time until my normal Saturday) and baby moved down to my right lower side now. So I guess my uterus is pretty big now because of the area it's moving from and to.


----------



## kwills55

Hiya can I join? I'm 12 weeks tomorrow with my second due 28th August (but having planned c section so will be about 20th August). Have got an 18 month girl already. 
Got my 12 weeks scan next Friday when I will be exactly 13 weeks so hoping for a good nub shot ;-) 
I was quite sick with my first but on the whole have found this pregnancy easier other than tiredness... I feel like my 18 month old keeps me busy so I don't have as much time to notice feeling a bit rough lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

hivechild, it's funny because the smaller guy who was smaller (still is a bit) makes up for it with his feisty personality. It is awesome to see their relationship and watch them interact. Before they could speak they had their own twin language and could communicate with each other, pretty cool!

Interesting Mrs.Chezek that your group was the same!

I agree what everyone has said re the occasional junk food/fast food indulgence. I am personally going to try and limit my salt intake when I am about 20 weeks but that's only because I had terrible swelling with Isla towards the end of my pregnancy and am hoping to avoid it or lessen it this time...

Welcome kwills :hi:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and for those of you on the FB group I posted a pic of Baby Eddie there today, can't upload the photo here for some reason :nope:


----------



## KylasBaby

kwills55 said:


> Hiya can I join? I'm 12 weeks tomorrow with my second due 28th August (but having planned c section so will be about 20th August). Have got an 18 month girl already.
> Got my 12 weeks scan next Friday when I will be exactly 13 weeks so hoping for a good nub shot ;-)
> I was quite sick with my first but on the whole have found this pregnancy easier other than tiredness... I feel like my 18 month old keeps me busy so I don't have as much time to notice feeling a bit rough lol.

Congrats! Will add you to the front page


----------



## CormacksGirl

Welcome Kwills55!


----------



## KylasBaby

So I posted this on the fb group, but in booked a 3d/4d ultrasound for Saturday night as part of OH's Valentine's Day gift. Super excited! It's at 5 unfortunately as I'm babysitting till 2/3. So now I'm chugging water as they say to drink a lot the 2/3 days before. Hoping time flies!


----------



## Praying4BB

Confession... I had Taco Bell last night. ;) It's been then only thing that's sounded good to me in weeks. DH was very surprised at my choice, as was I, because normally we wouldn't touch the stuff. But it hit the spot for sure last night!! Who knows why!? And how do the babies know about Taco Bell? ;)

Greats- my sister just got engaged too and she is stressing me out with all the planning already! (Not to mention it's stressing me out because she just finalized her divorce from a previous horrible relationship and has known this new guy for less than the amount of time I've been pregnant- 11w6d- and she has 2 LOs getting dragged through all of her questionable decisions. I'm not sure she is even that into him, just needs security right now which makes me sad.) She wanted to get married in Oct... I think she is pushing it back now so my parents will help pay for it. I can't even think about any of it right now. I can hardly take care of myself, lol!


----------



## greats

Praying4BB I had Taco Bell last night, too! I had a busy day and didn't have time to cook dinner so after my night class I stopped through the drive through. Lol

I'm so tired and exhausted today. Waiting for the hubby to get home from the store so I can take a nap.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Praying4BB I had Taco Bell last night, too! I had a busy day and didn't have time to cook dinner so after my night class I stopped through the drive through. Lol
> 
> I'm so tired and exhausted today. Waiting for the hubby to get home from the store so I can take a nap.

Tired today and it is so cold out here today :cold: Just want to go back to bed...


----------



## MrsG09

Ha! Must be time to eat as all this talk of fast food is making me hungry! I had a McD's mcdouble yesterday, though. So may just have to stick with what's available here at home. :haha: Isn't much, though, since we've limited our grocery shopping to try and limit waste since we move this weekend. I was thinking a salad sounded good last night (after I was already eating something else), maybe I'll go get one of those. 

Greats, that would definitely get on my nerves with your SIL! I just have a brother who stupidly went and got married without telling any of us (yes, even parents) to some chick he had known and dated for only 2.5 months. I'm still dumbfounded, and honestly suspect she just plans to suck him dry later. He's 21, but with a great paying job...oh, well, we've decided all we can do is let him hit rock bottom and learn for himself. My other brother is getting married in September of this year, but him and that future-SIL are both so laid back that I don't anticipate them annoying me to the point of wanting to slap them lol. I actually wish I was closer to help with more of the planning.

Kyla, can't wait to hear all about the u/s! Hope Saturday comes quickly for you!


----------



## greats

Yeah my husband's family in general drives me crazy. They're just... I don't know how else to put it... Dumb. They make terrible life choices and all are so in debt they constantly get their cars repossessed, kicked out of homes, etc. I just worry about me and my family and that's it.

Never got my nap. My husband is driving me crazy. He has off work today so between him and watching 3 toddlers I'm about to pull my hair out.

I'm going shopping tonight all by myself to clear my head. 5 days until my early gender scan!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Confession: after all this talk of fast food Ava has decided she wants McDonald's nuggets with sweet and sour sauce and extra fries for dinner. :). She's not in the least bit sad about it either lol


----------



## Jo77

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Pearly86

Lol I am the one who started this junk mania but I really enjoyed fries and sandwiches but now thinking if at I want to go for such will go for chick fil e as I have heard they are more hygenic and chicken is good 

Anyways thanks a lot for support dearies!!

I will going on road trip next week so thinking of the options I can try outside like what sort of chicken I can eat grilled?? Or wings are they ok? Any experiences guys esp in chicken as I don't eat other meats and chicken is my fav:blush:

Greats, hun pls remain calm, I knw the situations are driving u crazy with such crazy inlaws and family but u got to think about u n baby too too much of stress is not good and moreover taking stress for those who doesnt really deserve !!But going out by ur self is a great plan gives so much of peace and definitely do talk to ur hubby about things which is pestering you he will be of great help taking off the loads, I have crazy inlaws too I can understand ur situation really well esp my SIL who always has a habit of stealing the show!! hate such ppl although I am a very calm and friendly person but some ppl are not worth being friend and she sure is one!


----------



## MrsHudson

As you can tell by my FB posts, DH's family drives me up the wall too. Except is brother, he is like the brother I always wanted and we get along really well.

Grocery store night, so we'll probably eat something deliciously awful again too. Last night I ate guacamole and grapes for dinner.... Not together but in one sitting.

My MS has been really awful the last two days. Yesterday I puked at work for the first time and today I barely made it into the door of our building. By some miracle I made to the bathroom and had my keys in hand (they lock it). I'm 14 weeks tomorrow and this better end soon! In the mean time, I'm picking up my prescription of Diclegis again just in case.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Zephram

I can't find my original post in this thread, but after thinking we were due on 4 August, we found at at my "12" week scan that I was actually 3.5 weeks further along, so I'm really due around 10 July! I think where it says zephyr on the list that is supposed to be me. So good luck August ladies, I am off to find a July thread!


----------



## DSemcho

After the junk food post yesterday, I had BK Tendercrisp for breakfast haha. 


Nothing new today except I want to know what I'm having!! I'm going nutter butter.

Aside from that I'm getting my Medela breast pump kit today! And instead of paying the $450 that this set is worth I'm only paying $200!! :D And I'm getting some maternity pants today because a girl I know is selling a pair!


----------



## mumanddad

:( I thought the exhaustion was meant to go away in second trimester!?!

I'm struggling so much with staying awake in the day :(


----------



## DSemcho

Nah I'm super sleepy in the evenings lol. Found out it's a symptom of low vitamin D though for me.


----------



## KylasBaby

I had energy for about a week around week 13. Now I'm super tired again. Slept ten hours last night and would have loved to sleep more.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We had pizza for dinner last night :blush:

I'm super tired as well, this week has been tough as work's been crazy and we have a busy weekend ahead. At least we have a long weekend here so that's something to look forward to...

Mrs.Hudson, sorry to hear that you're still feeling so sick, hope it passes. I just started feeling less nauseous this week.

DSemcho, you're going to love that pump and got it for a great deal :thumbup:


----------



## Jo77

C-section confirmed for June 27th! I'll be 35 weeks exactly!


----------



## wonders10

Jo77 said:


> C-section confirmed for June 27th! I'll be 35 weeks exactly!

Exciting! Took me a few minutes to figure out why that seemed early...duh! You have 3 little babies in there! I think pregnancy brain is starting...

How are you feeling? Any ultrasound pics?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jo77 said:


> C-section confirmed for June 27th! I'll be 35 weeks exactly!

Very exciting, the countdown is on! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHudson

Today has been better though I did get sick this morning. 

In better news! I am 14 weeks today and I felt baby move for sure this morning. I was laying in bed trying to talk myself into getting up and I felt a pretty hard pushing/flutter on my lower left side. It lasted for a good five minutes. It made me so happy and made the puking afterwards totally worth it!

I didn't know we had triplets in this group! How exciting.


----------



## MrsChezek

Pearly86 said:


> Will take care about eating low sodium the day I am indulging in junk but today I guess I dint pay that much attention I had 2 boiled eggs and then oats noodles in the afternoon and now going for Burger King hope it's not going to bad thinking about sodium now:shrug:
> 
> An icecream may be at the end will that be too much?
> 
> For nt scan hun wish u all the luck I'm sure it's gonna be great and for the choices here in nyc I had only informa test which checks for the disorder and sex of the baby so I dint have any choices m not sure how are things everywhere I guess it's all similar

Did you go for the ice cream??? I got my hands on one of the limited batch Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter Half Baked pints and ate half last night :dohh: But I had been looking for it for weeks! It was soooo good! :cloud9:

I couldn't choose my test either - it was dictated by the lab my insurance uses so I got blood drawn for materniti21. I also had the NT scan but got ZERO results! :cry: The lab tech didn't say anything during the scan other than here is your ovaries, your baby, your bladder ("oh my it's full!") and the heartbeat. I thought someone would talk to us after the scan but nope :nope:, they said it will get sent to my obgyn and that he'll give me the results. I don't see him until *NEXT THURSDAY*! :cry: I'm so sad by this! I really wanted to know them before our trip so I could just relax in Florida. ARG. Did you ladies get your results right away? It seems like your techs just told you the thickness of the fold and everything else...why was my place so cryptic?? :shrug:



hivechild said:


> MrsChezek, I will say that we would have been far more excited with twins if it was my first pregnancy, but we are still excited now that we're getting past the whole shock and terror phase! ;)
> 
> As far as the genetic test, we didn't have a choice as they only use the MaterniT21 test where we went. From what I read and the counsellor discussed with us, it's the test that looks for the most abnormalities, and thankfully, it can be done with multiples whereas Panorama can't. The other benefit of the Materniti21 test is that if your insurance won't cover it and you contact the company direct, they will knock your bill down to only $200.

Thanks for the tip on contacting the company! I'm hoping insurance will cover it but if not, I'll definitely call. I can only imagine the shock of twins when you already have one!!! :wacko: My friends wanted two kids and they had twins the second time around so they ended up with three! :dohh:



fisher640 said:


> I had my NT test yesterday! So far so good! I was exactly 12 weeks and the baby was measuring 13w. They said if it had measured 13 & 1 day they would have changed my due date! Crazy! Hopefully that means it will be less of a long hot August. The tech said everythig. Looked great and the neck measured 1.4. She said that's normal?:shrug: now to wait for the results so I can start telling people!

I'm jealous you got your results! I'm mad I didn't. Maybe I'll call and harass them. Congratulations on your good results tho!



DSemcho said:


> After the junk food post yesterday, I had BK Tendercrisp for breakfast haha.
> 
> Nothing new today except I want to know what I'm having!! I'm going nutter butter.
> 
> Aside from that I'm getting my Medela breast pump kit today! And instead of paying the $450 that this set is worth I'm only paying $200!! :D And I'm getting some maternity pants today because a girl I know is selling a pair!

Did you try contacting your insurance about getting a free pump? My understanding is that most insurance carriers are required to provide you with a free breast pump. I got mine for free when pregnant with the first...I wonder if I can get another one as that one didn't work well.



Jo77 said:


> C-section confirmed for June 27th! I'll be 35 weeks exactly!

Congrats! That seems SO soon!!! Yet sooooooo far away...


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone have anything exciting planned for Valentine's Day tomorrow? 

We are expecting (another) major snow storm of another foot to foot and a half on top of the 4ish feet we currently have....no idea where more is gonna go. So OH had planned an overnight thing which she cancelled bc I didn't know and scheduled a surprise for her right during it....whoops...but I didn't know. And since the storm is coming it's best for is to be home anyway. 

For her surprise I booked us in for a 3d/4d ultrasound tomorrow at 5!! It's supposed to start lightly snowing around 4 so hopefully it stays light and they don't cancel the appointment. Not sure what else were gonna go, but OH was looking for something to do. But won't tell me of course lol


----------



## MrsChezek

The scan will be so special! Such a great Valentine gift :thumbup:

We're (hopefully) flying to Florida tomorrow morning...we SO better not get snowed in and stuck here. I'll cry...a lot. :cry:



KylasBaby said:


> Anyone have anything exciting planned for Valentine's Day tomorrow?
> 
> We are expecting (another) major snow storm of another foot to foot and a half on top of the 4ish feet we currently have....no idea where more is gonna go. So OH had planned an overnight thing which she cancelled bc I didn't know and scheduled a surprise for her right during it....whoops...but I didn't know. And since the storm is coming it's best for is to be home anyway.
> 
> For her surprise I booked us in for a 3d/4d ultrasound tomorrow at 5!! It's supposed to start lightly snowing around 4 so hopefully it stays light and they don't cancel the appointment. Not sure what else were gonna go, but OH was looking for something to do. But won't tell me of course lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh man, jealous!! I'd love to be somewhere warm for a few days. 

Supposedly the storm is Saturday night into Sunday. Not sure when it's ending, but around here they say it won't be bad until overnight so hopefully there is time to clean the roads and whatnot. I'm glad I'm off Monday so Oh doesn't have to spend her Sunday off shoveling. We can wait for the complex to do it lol


----------



## wonders10

MrsChezek said:


> We're (hopefully) flying to Florida tomorrow morning...we SO better not get snowed in and stuck here. I'll cry...a lot. :cry:

Fun...what part? I live in south Florida.

AFM, the boyfriend and I are going to dinner and a movie, 50 Shades of Grey :winkwink: I figured I'd torture him even more with a naughty movie since we haven't been doing much of anything else lol.


----------



## Pearly86

MrsChezek said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Will take care about eating low sodium the day I am indulging in junk but today I guess I dint pay that much attention I had 2 boiled eggs and then oats noodles in the afternoon and now going for Burger King hope it's not going to bad thinking about sodium now:shrug:
> 
> An icecream may be at the end will that be too much?
> 
> For nt scan hun wish u all the luck I'm sure it's gonna be great and for the choices here in nyc I had only informa test which checks for the disorder and sex of the baby so I dint have any choices m not sure how are things everywhere I guess it's all similar
> 
> Did you go for the ice cream??? I got my hands on one of the limited batch Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter Half Baked pints and ate half last night :dohh: But I had been looking for it for weeks! It was soooo good! :cloud9:
> 
> I couldn't choose my test either - it was dictated by the lab my insurance uses so I got blood drawn for materniti21. I also had the NT scan but got ZERO results! :cry: The lab tech didn't say anything during the scan other than here is your ovaries, your baby, your bladder ("oh my it's full!") and the heartbeat. I thought someone would talk to us after the scan but nope :nope:, they said it will get sent to my obgyn and that he'll give me the results. I don't see him until *NEXT THURSDAY*! :cry: I'm so sad by this! I really wanted to know them before our trip so I could just relax in Florida. ARG. Did you ladies get your results right away? It seems like your techs just told you the thickness of the fold and everything else...why was my place so cryptic?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek, I will say that we would have been far more excited with twins if it was my first pregnancy, but we are still excited now that we're getting past the whole shock and terror phase! ;)
> 
> As far as the genetic test, we didn't have a choice as they only use the MaterniT21 test where we went. From what I read and the counsellor discussed with us, it's the test that looks for the most abnormalities, and thankfully, it can be done with multiples whereas Panorama can't. The other benefit of the Materniti21 test is that if your insurance won't cover it and you contact the company direct, they will knock your bill down to only $200.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip on contacting the company! I'm hoping insurance will cover it but if not, I'll definitely call. I can only imagine the shock of twins when you already have one!!! :wacko: My friends wanted two kids and they had twins the second time around so they ended up with three! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> I had my NT test yesterday! So far so good! I was exactly 12 weeks and the baby was measuring 13w. They said if it had measured 13 & 1 day they would have changed my due date! Crazy! Hopefully that means it will be less of a long hot August. The tech said everythig. Looked great and the neck measured 1.4. She said that's normal?:shrug: now to wait for the results so I can start telling people!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm jealous you got your results! I'm mad I didn't. Maybe I'll call and harass them. Congratulations on your good results tho!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> After the junk food post yesterday, I had BK Tendercrisp for breakfast haha.
> 
> Nothing new today except I want to know what I'm having!! I'm going nutter butter.
> 
> Aside from that I'm getting my Medela breast pump kit today! And instead of paying the $450 that this set is worth I'm only paying $200!! :D And I'm getting some maternity pants today because a girl I know is selling a pair!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you try contacting your insurance about getting a free pump? My understanding is that most insurance carriers are required to provide you with a free breast pump. I got mine for free when pregnant with the first...I wonder if I can get another one as that one didn't work well.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo77 said:
> 
> 
> C-section confirmed for June 27th! I'll be 35 weeks exactly!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! That seems SO soon!!! Yet sooooooo far away...Click to expand...

No hun I was so full already with french fries which I ordered twice :blush: And sandwich so bunked the icecream but that's on my list sure for next :haha:
Anyway tomm valentine we are going for 50 shades of grey and then some shopping in the mall itself as its so cold outside ugh I hate it don't make major plans as I have my anniversary coming up on 22 and my brothers and sils are coming as we have our anniversaries lined up in 4 days gaps so 21 mine and 26 one f my bro and 2 another one and wanted to mention we are triplets :kiss:cloud9: So we are planning almost ten days out so saving all the excitement for then 

Also worried what food options are safe outside I asked this prop ably so many times but I guess it gets skipped lemme know ur experiences of food outside dearies so I can just go for that as this listeria thing is maddening 

Anyway for the nt scan hun m so sorry u couldn't get to know yours but yeah u can surely call them they will tell u the result and I got to know cuz as soon as they finished I asked so how much is the thickness lol


----------



## wonders10

Pearly...you mean food in restaurants? I think the biggest "no-no's" are certain types of seafood (tuna, swordfish and others high in mercury), uncooked sushi, deli-meats and processed foods like hot dogs, and certain soft cheeses but I've eaten some blue cheese without incident. 

I've eaten everything from a salad to chicken wings to a burger to ice cream out and haven't had any issues getting sick, just a little too full maybe - that burger was amazing! I've even drank a coke! I wouldn't stress too much about the food because unless its not cooked all the way through, you can get just as sick from food you bought at the grocery store. I'd go out and eat whatever sounds good to you!


----------



## mumanddad

DSemcho said:


> Nah I'm super sleepy in the evenings lol. Found out it's a symptom of low vitamin D though for me.

Hmmm I might go pick up some vit D supplements. I'm hoping it's not my iron because the stuff makes me so poorly.


----------



## KylasBaby

mumanddad said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Nah I'm super sleepy in the evenings lol. Found out it's a symptom of low vitamin D though for me.
> 
> Hmmm I might go pick up some vit D supplements. I'm hoping it's not my iron because the stuff makes me so poorly.Click to expand...

I'm on vitamin d (and extra than recommended amounts as I live in New England and we're known to be deficient in it) and iron and I'm still exhausted.

Pearly - I'm also confused with what you're asking. Most stuff is still safe as long as it's processed and handled safely. Your doctor didn't discuss foods not safe with you? Mine did at my first appointment. Or give you a list? Generally you want to stay away from certain fish, sushi, deli meats, soft cheeses. I haven't heard anything about staying away from processed foods. It's generally not good for anyone but apart from that there's no bigger risk eating processed stuff when pregnant. I would call your doctor if they didn't discuss it with you as it's definitely their job to make sure you are aware of what you can and cannot have. Or a google search will have more in depth lists.


----------



## greats

Getting my new bed delivered tomorrow morning! No more super old, crappy metal frame haha My hubby says we're finally getting a big kid bed :haha:

Other than that, I made a goodie bag for my daughter to open tomorrow morning... Fruit snacks, books, stickers, and this Peppa Pig DVD bc she is obsessed!

Going to a wedding tomorrow as my sister's plus one... She's going through a break up so I promised I'd go... I don't even know the bride or groom! Lol hopefully the food is good!

Hubby and I have a date planned for next weekend... Fancy restaurant, etc. 

Feeling like rubbish the past 2 days... Beyond tired and nauseous! Hoping it goes away tonight.

4 days until my gender scan! I'm seriously praying we see some boy bits! Hubby says he doesn't care so long as baby is born healthy, but I know he'll be a little disappointed if we're having another girl bc we've already done that route, but we will see.


----------



## hivechild

Jo77 said:


> C-section confirmed for June 27th! I'll be 35 weeks exactly!

Fingers crossed for you they cooperate and wait until the scheduled date t make their appearance! How have you been feeling of late?


----------



## hivechild

MrsChezek said:


> I couldn't choose my test either - it was dictated by the lab my insurance uses so I got blood drawn for materniti21. I also had the NT scan but got ZERO results! :cry: The lab tech didn't say anything during the scan other than here is your ovaries, your baby, your bladder ("oh my it's full!") and the heartbeat. I thought someone would talk to us after the scan but nope :nope:, they said it will get sent to my obgyn and that he'll give me the results. I don't see him until *NEXT THURSDAY*! :cry: I'm so sad by this! I really wanted to know them before our trip so I could just relax in Florida. ARG. Did you ladies get your results right away? It seems like your techs just told you the thickness of the fold and everything else...why was my place so cryptic?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek, I will say that we would have been far more excited with twins if it was my first pregnancy, but we are still excited now that we're getting past the whole shock and terror phase! ;)
> 
> As far as the genetic test, we didn't have a choice as they only use the MaterniT21 test where we went. From what I read and the counsellor discussed with us, it's the test that looks for the most abnormalities, and thankfully, it can be done with multiples whereas Panorama can't. The other benefit of the Materniti21 test is that if your insurance won't cover it and you contact the company direct, they will knock your bill down to only $200.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on contacting the company! I'm hoping insurance will cover it but if not, I'll definitely call. I can only imagine the shock of twins when you already have one!!! :wacko: My friends wanted two kids and they had twins the second time around so they ended up with three! :dohh:Click to expand...

I got my results directly after the scan but we went to maternal fetal medicine where the doctor was watching the scan live as it was in progress. He came in and went over everything about 10 minutes after it was done.

Hopefully your insurance will cover the tests, and you're right, it was a shock. Even though we knew the chance was there, with all the considering factors, then adding in lowish HCG numbers in the beginning and not feeling sick at all at the time, I had not expected it at all. We just thought it was highly unlikely to happen!


----------



## hivechild

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone have anything exciting planned for Valentine's Day tomorrow?
> 
> We are expecting (another) major snow storm of another foot to foot and a half on top of the 4ish feet we currently have....no idea where more is gonna go. So OH had planned an overnight thing which she cancelled bc I didn't know and scheduled a surprise for her right during it....whoops...but I didn't know. And since the storm is coming it's best for is to be home anyway.
> 
> For her surprise I booked us in for a 3d/4d ultrasound tomorrow at 5!! It's supposed to start lightly snowing around 4 so hopefully it stays light and they don't cancel the appointment. Not sure what else were gonna go, but OH was looking for something to do. But won't tell me of course lol


It's my son's birthday so Valentine's Day is all about him. We have his birthday party in the morning (thankfully before the snow is due), and when I asked if he wanted to go to a restaurant or to cook him a special dinner for his birthday, he chose the special dinner. When I asked what he wanted, he requested a ham and cheese sandwich cut into a heart shape. I have my work cut out for me! ;)


----------



## Pearly86

wonders10 said:


> Pearly...you mean food in restaurants? I think the biggest "no-no's" are certain types of seafood (tuna, swordfish and others high in mercury), uncooked sushi, deli-meats and processed foods like hot dogs, and certain soft cheeses but I've eaten some blue cheese without incident.
> 
> I've eaten everything from a salad to chicken wings to a burger to ice cream out and haven't had any issues getting sick, just a little too full maybe - that burger was amazing! I've even drank a coke! I wouldn't stress too much about the food because unless its not cooked all the way through, you can get just as sick from food you bought at the grocery store. I'd go out and eat whatever sounds good to you!

Yeah thanks hun I was asking about restaurants s foods like I knw the in general stuff what to avoid but just to make sure by knowing the names like buffalo chicken pizza of dominos is safe as I have already had it twice so wanted to get few Names of foods in my list which u guys have had outside and u felt fine esp In chicken as I don't eat meats


----------



## Pearly86

KylasBaby said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Nah I'm super sleepy in the evenings lol. Found out it's a symptom of low vitamin D though for me.
> 
> Hmmm I might go pick up some vit D supplements. I'm hoping it's not my iron because the stuff makes me so poorly.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on vitamin d (and extra than recommended amounts as I live in New England and we're known to be deficient in it) and iron and I'm still exhausted.
> 
> Pearly - I'm also confused with what you're asking. Most stuff is still safe as long as it's processed and handled safely. Your doctor didn't discuss foods not safe with you? Mine did at my first appointment. Or give you a list? Generally you want to stay away from certain fish, sushi, deli meats, soft cheeses. I haven't heard anything about staying away from processed foods. It's generally not good for anyone but apart from that there's no bigger risk eating processed stuff when pregnant. I would call your doctor if they didn't discuss it with you as it's definitely their job to make sure you are aware of what you can and cannot have. Or a google search will have more in depth lists.Click to expand...

I am on extra vitamin d too around 2000iu as I was low before as well

Yeah hun as I explained above wanted to know the list of food which is you guys have ordered outside esp in chicken and was safe 
as the general stuff I already know and my doc did tell me about that but I cannot go and ask them for every food item lol as I am gonna be out for long hence the confusions else I eat home food a lot so just want to be more sure by knowing the food list so I can have my list and be sure it's not gonna harm me


----------



## hivechild

Pearly86 said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Pearly...you mean food in restaurants? I think the biggest "no-no's" are certain types of seafood (tuna, swordfish and others high in mercury), uncooked sushi, deli-meats and processed foods like hot dogs, and certain soft cheeses but I've eaten some blue cheese without incident.
> 
> I've eaten everything from a salad to chicken wings to a burger to ice cream out and haven't had any issues getting sick, just a little too full maybe - that burger was amazing! I've even drank a coke! I wouldn't stress too much about the food because unless its not cooked all the way through, you can get just as sick from food you bought at the grocery store. I'd go out and eat whatever sounds good to you!
> 
> Yeah thanks hun I was asking about restaurants s foods like I knw the in general stuff what to avoid but just to make sure by knowing the names like buffalo chicken pizza of dominos is safe as I have already had it twice so wanted to get few Names of foods in my list which u guys have had outside and u felt fine esp In chicken as I don't eat meatsClick to expand...

I don't think you can really do a comprehensive and accurate this is safe but that isn't list, especially if you're getting down to buffalo chicken at Dominos versus Applebee's.

You just have to use common sense, avoid anything unpasteurized or improperly cooked, and eat in places you trust the general hygiene and preparation practices of the kitchen staff for.


----------



## fisher640

wonders10 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> We're (hopefully) flying to Florida tomorrow morning...we SO better not get snowed in and stuck here. I'll cry...a lot. :cry:
> 
> Fun...what part? I live in south Florida.
> 
> AFM, the boyfriend and I are going to dinner and a movie, 50 Shades of Grey :winkwink: I figured I'd torture him even more with a naughty movie since we haven't been doing much of anything else lol.Click to expand...

I'm going next Friday with some friends :happydance:
DH was a complete no go. Doesn't he understand how going would benefit him?!:haha:


----------



## fisher640

Hive:
As long as the chicken is cooked properly it's fine :thumbup:
Good just need to be pasteurized and cooked properly. Lunch meats are supposedly okay as long as they're fukly heated through, at least that's my doc said.


----------



## MrsG09

Lol, Valentines Day for us (also my birthday) is consisting of packing and starting our relocation drive! We are stopping at a health/spa resort tomorrow for 2 nights where we won a stay through the Ellen Show, so that will be a nice break from the stress. Have a 1.5 hr mommy-to-be massage scheduled for our full day there! :happydance: DH is trying out a Thai massage. I'm also going to get a chraniosacral treatment done, hoping it will help some of the tension in my neck and cut down on headaches I've been having. Then back to the driving grind! :)

For the food eaten in restaurants, really I think just know what is certain not safe, and avoid those. If you're eating in a reputable, trusted place, should be fine beyond those foods. Last night I had spinach artichoke dip, yum!


----------



## Jo77

Happy Valentine's Day all! x


----------



## hopingnowsit

Happy Valentines Day!!!!!!!!!!!:flower: :hugs:


----------



## LavenderLove

Happy Valentine's Day! :flower: Pamper yourselves ladies, you deserve it! <3


----------



## KylasBaby

3d ultrasound went amazing! Posted pics on fb and more on my journal, but I won't spam here with them all

Here is my favorite! I sleep this EXACT same way :)
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg6_zps4fcc9542.jpg
Chewing on her fingers!
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsbe878823.jpg

And she is deffo a girl. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg9_zpsc0c86b44.jpg
Can see the typical 3-lines if you zoom in
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsd917f8d0.jpg


----------



## greats

Aww lovely scan photos!

Went to a beautiful wedding as my sister's plus one last night... Seriously the most extravagant wedding I've ever been to! 250 people there, filet mignon for dinner, candy bar, sweet pastry bar, open bar, the works. Yum! I had 3 tiny sips of red wine (shhh, not telling hubby bc he won't be too pleased) and it was fab! And there was another preggo lady at our table who is due in May with her first so it was fun answering all her questions! Lol

So my nausea came back 4 days ago. I'm not sure what to think of this? With my daughter all my ms and nausea was gone completely by 14 weeks. I'm just hoping I don't become one of those ladies who have nausea the entire pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

I still get naucious if I don't eat soon enough or if I smell yucky things. It's so weird.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
sorry I am showing up late but may I join? I am due Aug 21 with a baby girl:)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Team pink, Had an early gender scan and they did one 4D image for me. 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2zrguc8.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/ossegw.jpg


https://i57.tinypic.com/29gljc6.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/9vb1v4.jpg


she was a wiggle worm


----------



## Pnutsprincess

KylasBaby said:


> 3d ultrasound went amazing! Posted pics on fb and more on my journal, but I won't spam here with them all
> 
> Here is my favorite! I sleep this EXACT same way :)
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg6_zps4fcc9542.jpg
> Chewing on her fingers!
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsbe878823.jpg
> 
> And she is deffo a girl.
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg9_zpsc0c86b44.jpg
> Can see the typical 3-lines if you zoom in
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zpsd917f8d0.jpg




Congrats and beautiful scans!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Kyla Marissa,
I sent you a message on FB to add me. my name is Lacey Payson. Please add me to the group


----------



## KylasBaby

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> sorry I am showing up late but may I join? I am due Aug 21 with a baby girl:)

Congrats! Will add you

A question for everyone - would you like me to add baby names to the front page? Or just leave it as is?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

KylasBaby said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> sorry I am showing up late but may I join? I am due Aug 21 with a baby girl:)
> 
> Congrats! Will add you
> 
> A question for everyone - would you like me to add baby names to the front page? Or just leave it as is?Click to expand...

I'm fine with whatever the others decide


----------



## Pearly86

Awww lovely scans guys I am also planning to go for. 3d scan but may be after few more weeks

Well anyone having hip pain when sleeping only I have been having from past two days it becomes bad when I sleep but completely fine when I get up and walk and I keep tossing between left and right side


----------



## Pearly86

It feels like hip bone is hurting


----------



## greats

My tail bone has been hurting and cracking a lot the past 2 days. I can sit straight or lay on my back without being slightly turned on an angle if that makes sense?

Just got back from my niece's 4th birthday party... Soooo many crazy kids and none of the parents did anything! Though my husband's aunt said some amazing things to me before I left... She said she was so excited when she found out we are expecting baby #2 and said that we do a phenomenal job raising our daughter and that we are very involved with her, etc. It was definitely nice to hear especially since my husband's siblings are the complete opposite.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Pearly I've been going through the same thing but I just thought mine was from having steroid shots in my hips the last time around with my twins as I don't remember having pains before:shrug: maybe not but there is some def hip bone pain going on here


----------



## Sass827

I have such hop and tailbone pain. It's just on one side. I'm hoping its related to my bladder infection so that it goes away soon. Horrendous! 
I don't understand why this is happening this early? It made sense last time when I was up so much weight, but now?! Seriously like a bad joke. I feel like someone beat my hip/ butt with a bat


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I have such hop and tailbone pain. It's just on one side. I'm hoping its related to my bladder infection so that it goes away soon. Horrendous!
> I don't understand why this is happening this early? It made sense last time when I was up so much weight, but now?! Seriously like a bad joke. I feel like someone beat my hip/ butt with a bat

That's how mine feels as well! Not fun at all.


----------



## Pearly86

greats said:


> My tail bone has been hurting and cracking a lot the past 2 days. I can sit straight or lay on my back without being slightly turned on an angle if that makes sense?
> 
> Just got back from my niece's 4th birthday party... Soooo many crazy kids and none of the parents did anything! Though my husband's aunt said some amazing things to me before I left... She said she was so excited when she found out we are expecting baby #2 and said that we do a phenomenal job raising our daughter and that we are very involved with her, etc. It was definitely nice to hear especially since my husband's siblings are the complete opposite.

Haha that's so nice to hear hun n u knw not all PPl Are same!

I just hope this hurting thing is not something alarming
Thought today it's really less to none hope it doesn't come back


----------



## Pearly86

Sass827 said:


> I have such hop and tailbone pain. It's just on one side. I'm hoping its related to my bladder infection so that it goes away soon. Horrendous!
> I don't understand why this is happening this early? It made sense last time when I was up so much weight, but now?! Seriously like a bad joke. I feel like someone beat my hip/ butt with a bat

I also read hip pain happening at the end of last trimester so tht gets me more worried:nope:

I have never had any bladder infection n if this is it should I call doc??


----------



## Pearly86

hopingnowsit said:


> Pearly I've been going through the same thing but I just thought mine was from having steroid shots in my hips the last time around with my twins as I don't remember having pains before:shrug: maybe not but there is some def hip bone pain going on here

Ohh I just hope they go away soon for all of us!!


----------



## DSemcho

Yup I've been having hip pain since 8/9 weeks! Whew.. Killer.

Five more weeks until we find out gender!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Nice scan Kyla!

I had bad hip pain towards the end of my last pregnancy! It was like my lower back but on the right hand side, if I moved the wrong way it felt like the muscle would tighten then it would pop and send pain through my right bum cheek in to my leg! I have the same again this time (only 15 weeks) so God help me when I get bigger! I also notice my hips hurt when lying in bed so I'm tossing and turning all night.


----------



## Lii24

Hello ladies! 
Just read about this group! 

My EDD is 20th August. 
I havent quite read through all comments yet but am making my way through...
could I possibly join both this group and fb group?x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Lii24 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just read about this group!
> 
> My EDD is 20th August.
> I havent quite read through all comments yet but am making my way through...
> could I possibly join both this group and fb group?x

Welcome:)


----------



## mummytobe_93

Hey! Can I join in im due on the 5th August with number 2! Currently have a 14 month old so will have two under two. We are planning on staying team yellow :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Lii24 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just read about this group!
> 
> My EDD is 20th August.
> I havent quite read through all comments yet but am making my way through...
> could I possibly join both this group and fb group?x

Congrats will add you! Instructions to join the fb group are on the front page. Message one of the admins and send a friend request and then once the friend request is accepted we can add you into the group :)



mummytobe_93 said:


> Hey! Can I join in im due on the 5th August with number 2! Currently have a 14 month old so will have two under two. We are planning on staying team yellow :)

You joined before as I had you on August 3rd. I've changed you to the 5th. That's my due date! But we know we are having a little girl :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

mummytobe_93 said:


> Hey! Can I join in im due on the 5th August with number 2! Currently have a 14 month old so will have two under two. We are planning on staying team yellow :)

My son will be 13 months on the 17 and i will have 2 under 2. they will be 18 months apart. Good luck to you


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! My ob just called and said my kidneys are clear. She things the hip and tailbone pain is from the uterus pressing on everything in that area. She says it's right about that height right now. To be safe she's bringing me in tomorrow for a check up. 
I'm just having a hard time believing that's what it could be. I'm in such intense pain almost all the time. 
Welcome new girls! Hope everyone is feeling better today. I think my 21 month old is getting a stomach bug. She's pooped 4 times in the last 5 hours and it looks like vomit. One was a blow out that got up to her hair and on me. Haven't had that since she was a newborn. Literal blast from the past.


----------



## QueenQueso

Welcome and hello to the new ladies!

Just catching up on the last five pages, not much going on here. We finally did an announcement, I posted a pic on the fb page but I can' do it here because the pic is on my phone and this site goes wonky on my phone. But anyway, we printed the pic out and framed it, wrapped it as a Valentines gift for my parents/grandparents. They all loved it and I was pleasantly surprised at the completely positive reactions (minus a few inappropriate comments from my dad, along the lines of 'don't you know what causes that?' and telling DH to 'keep that thing in his pants' SMH). I was definitely expecting everyone (except one of my grandmas) to be less than pleased.

We've got some snow here, maybe 4 inches, nothing like what you ladies in the north east are getting, but it's enough to basically shut down my county. It's all back country roads, they didn't even go by with the plows today. DH is gone into the city, he does seasonal work for a private snow removal company and they've got contracts with several of the city hospitals to clear the lots and sidewalks. Because it's a hospital, they want it totally cleared so DH stays down there until the snow stops falling, pretty much. He left home at about 7 am and won't be home until maybe 10 am tomorrow. :( He doesn't have to stay awake that whole time, he can choose to either take turns sleeping in the truck or go back to his dads apartment in town and crash for a few hours. Mostly he does the truck but today he went back to his dads and slept for about 5 hours.


----------



## DSemcho

Happy everyone is doing fine!!! I have my gender scan in a little less than five weeks and I'm so excited (23Mar). And scared - because that means two weeks later we are moving!


----------



## KylasBaby

For the snow count the city im in got the most snow in the entire country! 111 inches. And we're getting more today. Oh joy

16 weeks today! 2 weeks till our anatomy ultrasound! Can't wait to see her again :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Have not been on here in awhile (we had a long weekend) but just wanted to pop in and say Hi to everyone. Hope you're all doing well and had great Valentine's Days! :flower:

All is well here, feeling very tired but better than before. 

Also welcome to everyone who has recently joined :hi:

Sass, hope that you figure out what's going on soon, sorry to hear that you're in so much pain...

Kyla we were watching the news yesterday and they were saying that your area has gotten over 7 feet of snow since the end of January, that's insane :wacko:


----------



## greats

I have my gender scan in about 1 hour!!! I'm so nervous, I couldn't sleep at all last night.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> I have my gender scan in about 1 hour!!! I'm so nervous, I couldn't sleep at all last night.

Amazing, good luck!


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Have not been on here in awhile (we had a long weekend) but just wanted to pop in and say Hi to everyone. Hope you're all doing well and had great Valentine's Days! :flower:
> 
> All is well here, feeling very tired but better than before.
> 
> Also welcome to everyone who has recently joined :hi:
> 
> Sass, hope that you figure out what's going on soon, sorry to hear that you're in so much pain...
> 
> Kyla we were watching the news yesterday and they were saying that your area has gotten over 7 feet of snow since the end of January, that's insane :wacko:

We definitely got SLAMMED! We are dying. They've brought some snow melting trucks in from NYC to help, but only in Boston so not much help. We've gotten almost ten feet at this point. And more to come. At this point we just have to laugh about it lol. 



greats said:


> I have my gender scan in about 1 hour!!! I'm so nervous, I couldn't sleep at all last night.

So excited for you!


----------



## hivechild

Kyla, did they being the national guard into town where you are? They were working all last week on the south shore around here moving and clearing snow. We do have the massive old naval airbase here though to dump snow, thankfully. It's still an absolute mess around here mind you and people continue to drive like typical Masachussets drivers. We had a kid hit by a car here in town recently before school one day.


----------



## KylasBaby

Not that I'm aware of, no. You'd think they would since we got the most snow in the country. People are still driving like you know what's but we haven't had any big incidents thankfully.


----------



## greats

Kylas how the heck are you surviving that snow? I would have moved south by now haha it's all over the news in Chicago!


----------



## KylasBaby

By staying inside as much as possible! And being pregnant with a bad back and thus not having to shovel lol. It's a pain, but I'm used to it at this point. My car needs new tires. Mine slip and slide everywhere. There have been a few cases of people's roves caving in so now I'm petrified. Our condo is a corner unit so there's a ton of ice on the corners that's three stories up so no way anyone can get it off.

Not too long down the line OH could have the option of going to work for her company's headquarters in California and at first I'd wanted to stay here so the baby can be around our families, but now I'm thinking see ya lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

^^ I'd definitely be moving to California :haha:

Greats, how did the scan go???


----------



## Sass827

I'd be jumping on moving to CA too! I hate this cold. I just want to get outside in the warmth and sunshine!


----------



## greats

Scan went well, I posted on the fb group... Having another girl!!! Wanted a boy, but oh well, now I'll have 2 princesses to spoil haha


----------



## DSemcho

Hullo ladies!! Nothing to report here.


Greats - Congrats on the girl! Are ya'll going to try for one more after this??

Kyla - whew... I've never lived up north so I don't think I'd survive the snow lol. DH is from upstate NY so he'd be fine lol.


Trying to convince DH to get a private scan off base next weekend (fx'd). I want to know what my chicken nugget is!


----------



## Jo77

I'm so so thrilled to tell you all we're having a boy and two girls!


----------



## DSemcho

omg wow!! congrats!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Yay for all the gender announcements! Will update the front page once I get to work and dig my iPad put. Too hard to update on my phone.


----------



## Pearly86

For sure this year is girls year many many congrats Jo and greats so glad to hear the news

Anyone going for spina bifida test which happens between week 16 and 18


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm with you Sass, so over this stupid winter...

Congrats on another girl Greats, awesome news! :happydance:

And congrats Jo, how exciting :happydance:

Home sick again, terrible headache and was throwing up this morning. Really hoping this sickness passes soon :cry:


----------



## hivechild

Jo77 said:


> I'm so so thrilled to tell you all we're having a boy and two girls!

Congrats! You're going to have your hands full! 




Pearly86 said:


> For sure this year is girls year many many congrats Jo and greats so glad to hear the news
> 
> Anyone going for spina bifida test which happens between week 16 and 18

I have a scan at 16+4 but I'm not sure on exactly what they're checking other than my cervix. They'll do the full anatomy/anomaly scan closer to 20 weeks.


----------



## Pearly86

It's a blood test something like testing downs which includes spida and this is also called second d trimester screening


----------



## Pearly86

I also have a 20 week detailed anatomy scan which will be in April as I will 20 weeks then


----------



## Pearly86

I am so bored with winters too guys I m so waiting for summers to come which is only after. Like a month ugh I hate it


----------



## KylasBaby

Pearly86 said:


> For sure this year is girls year many many congrats Jo and greats so glad to hear the news
> 
> Anyone going for spina bifida test which happens between week 16 and 18

I'll be getting it along with my anatomy scan a day before 18 weeks. But baby has consistently been a few days ahead. My OB didn't say it has to be done between 16-18 weeks but that it goes along with the anatomy ultrasound. Although maybe im having a different test. It's a blood test and tests for a bunch of spinal issues. Although I just had a 3d ultrasound and saw her spine in great detail and it looked great. All closed and no issues.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm doing IPS screening, which involves two blood tests and a scan. I had the scan at 12 weeks and the first blood work on the same day. I have too do my second test between 15-18 weeks I believe. 

I believe the texting helps to determine if the baby might have any "abnormalities" in terms of its development.

Then I have an anatomy scan at 20 weeks!


----------



## greats

Desemcho yes we will be trying for baby #3 probably late 2017/early 2018. My max is 3 kids so if we have another girl then oh well lol

Jo that is fantastic news!!!

I have a feeling my nausea is going to last all pregnancy. And this constipation... haven't gone properly in 6 days! Just rabbit pellets here and there. Going to brave drinking some prune juice later. Bleh!


----------



## KylasBaby

I swear by benefiber greats. Dissolves completely in any liquid. No taste. I put a cpl spoonfuls in one water bottle a day and have no problem going. Beforehand I hadn't gone in three days. It's magic I swear.


----------



## MrsHudson

greats said:


> Desemcho yes we will be trying for baby #3 probably late 2017/early 2018. My max is 3 kids so if we have another girl then oh well lol
> 
> Jo that is fantastic news!!!
> 
> I have a feeling my nausea is going to last all pregnancy. And this constipation... haven't gone properly in 6 days! Just rabbit pellets here and there. Going to brave drinking some prune juice later. Bleh!

Oh rabbit pellets! I know all about them lol. I have them here and there but as weird as it is, considering I have IBS, I have been going far more normal than I ever been. I think it's my diet.

AFM, I'm still sick and my insurance doesn't want to give me Diclegis and I ran out of samples so they gave me a generic version and it doesn't help much at all. It sucks.

I'm so jealous of everyone finding out the sex :(


----------



## Kdear95

For those who aren't on Facebook, we got our private scan today... And... IT'S A GIRL!! 
Her name is River Harmony. <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jo77

Beautiful name, kdear95!

We have names sorted but won't be revealing until they're here!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're still feeling sick too Greats and Mrs. Hudson, that sucks..

Congrats on your little girl Kdear!


----------



## KylasBaby

Does anyone else think their baby already has an attitude? Haha

So my OH is away on a business trio so I recorded using the doppler last night to send to her. Well, little miss was not having it. I'd hear her heartbeat loud and clear then she'd kick the probe and move away. I had to keep chasing her and each time the same thing. Then when I was done she was moving for a good 10-15 minutes. I'm convinced she was throwing a temper tantrum :haha: I made her mad by invading her space. 

The ultrasound tech at our 3d ultrasound said that the doppler makes them hear their heartbeat and it excites them. But I think it made mine mad. She has a nice cozy space in there and suddenly there was a loud thumping. She was not amused.


----------



## QueenQueso

KylasBaby said:


> For the snow count the city im in got the most snow in the entire country! 111 inches. And we're getting more today. Oh joy
> 
> 16 weeks today! 2 weeks till our anatomy ultrasound! Can't wait to see her again :)

Are you the only city that got the 111 inches? A girl in my other baby club (Oct 2011, on another site) also lives in a city in Mass that got 111! I don't want to post the name because this forum is so public.



Kdear95 said:


> For those who aren't on Facebook, we got our private scan today... And... IT'S A GIRL!!
> Her name is River Harmony. <3

Congratulations!! River is our girl name too, love it!


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> For the snow count the city im in got the most snow in the entire country! 111 inches. And we're getting more today. Oh joy
> 
> 16 weeks today! 2 weeks till our anatomy ultrasound! Can't wait to see her again :)
> 
> Are you the only city that got the 111 inches? A girl in my other baby club (Oct 2011, on another site) also lives in a city in Mass that got 111! I don't want to post the name because this forum is so public.Click to expand...

Yes, we are. She must live where I do as well. The next closest was also in Ma and got 106. Three of the top 6 were in Ma lol.


----------



## Pearly86

KylasBaby said:


> Does anyone else think their baby already has an attitude? Haha
> 
> So my OH is away on a business trio so I recorded using the doppler last night to send to her. Well, little miss was not having it. I'd hear her heartbeat loud and clear then she'd kick the probe and move away. I had to keep chasing her and each time the same thing. Then when I was done she was moving for a good 10-15 minutes. I'm convinced she was throwing a temper tantrum :haha: I made her mad by invading her space.
> 
> The ultrasound tech at our 3d ultrasound said that the doppler makes them hear their heartbeat and it excites them. But I think it made mine mad. She has a nice cozy space in there and suddenly there was a loud thumping. She was not amused.

Aww so cute I got my Doppler yesterday but tried for 10 minutes couldn't hear baby's heartbeat got really disappointed may be I am too early as it says after 14 weeks 

Although I heard baby's heartbeat 2 days back in my usual ob gyn appointment so m relieved but really tempted to try again

Any tips guys how to find and how long should I keep trying??


----------



## Pearly86

As I am first time mom I haven't got any chance to experience any flutters or anything which makes me feel the baby m so sad by when will I be able to feel the baby


----------



## Kdear95

QueenQueso said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> For the snow count the city im in got the most snow in the entire country! 111 inches. And we're getting more today. Oh joy
> 
> 16 weeks today! 2 weeks till our anatomy ultrasound! Can't wait to see her again :)
> 
> Are you the only city that got the 111 inches? A girl in my other baby club (Oct 2011, on another site) also lives in a city in Mass that got 111! I don't want to post the name because this forum is so public.
> 
> 
> 
> Kdear95 said:
> 
> 
> For those who aren't on Facebook, we got our private scan today... And... IT'S A GIRL!!
> Her name is River Harmony. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!! River is our girl name too, love it!Click to expand...

Thank you!! River was our name either way. :)
I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's a good name, lol.


----------



## MrsHudson

Pearly86 said:


> As I am first time mom I haven't got any chance to experience any flutters or anything which makes me feel the baby m so sad by when will I be able to feel the baby

Don't be sad it's still so early especially if it's your first. It'll come I promise.


----------



## LavenderLove

Pearly86 said:


> As I am first time mom I haven't got any chance to experience any flutters or anything which makes me feel the baby m so sad by when will I be able to feel the baby

Don't worry Pearly, everyone feels baby move at different times. Some women have an anterior placenta which makes feeling movement happen a little later. I've heard anywhere between 14-20 weeks but it really depends since everyone's a little different. :)


----------



## greats

Pearly don't worry, I didn't feel anything with my first pregnancy until 17-18 weeks and it was just a tiny nudge. Then a few days later it was stronger bc I knew what to feel for and then started seeing movements from the outside.


----------



## DSemcho

Happy to see everyone is doing well!! And WOW so many girls!! Hopefully we can battle the number down to even ;) lol

Not sure if I'm getting the spina bifida or not - I'll find out at my 17 week appointment. Also I'm hoping to con my doc into letting me see baby at my 17 week appointment (roughly 3 weeks before my anatomy scan), but I know it's not guaranteed. I'm hoping if he does it that baby is like "HERE!! LOOK AT MY GENITALS!!!!!"

Asked Dh again to get the private scan (3d/4d) at 17 weeks, but he got very angry and we got into a fight over it - so that's a no go. I don't want a circus themed baby shower!! (it's what my co workers are threatening me with)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Try not to worry Pearly, I didn't feel anything with Isla until 16 or 17 weeks. It is frustrating when you can't feel them to get that reassurance but honestly you don't have much longer to wait now :thumbup:

Kyla, this baby actually seems much calmer than Isla was. When we had our scan it was just sleeping with its feet crossed, slowly moving its hands around, so cute. Isla was flipping all over the place at our first scan, she also used to kick me all the time, (quite hard), especially if music was on (she was a big fan of Justin Timberlake's Mirrors song :haha:). Isla is quite a feisty little lady so hoping this means that I might have a calmer baby this time around (I can hope right??? :rofl: )


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Try not to worry Pearly, I didn't feel anything with Isla until 16 or 17 weeks. It is frustrating when you can't feel them to get that reassurance but honestly you don't have much longer to wait now :thumbup:
> 
> Kyla, this baby actually seems much calmer than Isla was. When we had our scan it was just sleeping with its feet crossed, slowly moving its hands around, so cute. Isla was flipping all over the place at our first scan, she also used to kick me all the time, (quite hard), especially if music was on (she was a big fan of Justin Timberlake's Mirrors song :haha:). Isla is quite a feisty little lady so hoping this means that I might have a calmer baby this time around (I can hope right??? :rofl: )

For the most part this one is calm. I had a coke and chocolate before my 3d ultrasound and she still didn't move much. She's been calm for all my ultrasounds for the most part. Just little movements. Hopefully that means for a calm baby. Except for these little temper tantrums :haha:

Fingers crossed for calm babies!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry Pearly, I didn't feel anything with Isla until 16 or 17 weeks. It is frustrating when you can't feel them to get that reassurance but honestly you don't have much longer to wait now :thumbup:
> 
> Kyla, this baby actually seems much calmer than Isla was. When we had our scan it was just sleeping with its feet crossed, slowly moving its hands around, so cute. Isla was flipping all over the place at our first scan, she also used to kick me all the time, (quite hard), especially if music was on (she was a big fan of Justin Timberlake's Mirrors song :haha:). Isla is quite a feisty little lady so hoping this means that I might have a calmer baby this time around (I can hope right??? :rofl: )
> 
> For the most part this one is calm. I had a coke and chocolate before my 3d ultrasound and she still didn't move much. She's been calm for all my ultrasounds for the most part. Just little movements. Hopefully that means for a calm baby. Except for these little temper tantrums :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed for calm babies!Click to expand...

We can hope right :rofl:


----------



## greats

I'm seriously praying this baby is easier than my daughter was... My daughter was high needs/fussy/NEVER SLEPT! They say newborns sleep all day. Nope. Not her. She would get an average of 7 hours of sleep per day when they need like 18! Never napped, woke up every hour of the night until 18 months when we finally gave in and did cry it out. 

My mom said my older brother had colic, then I was her good baby, then my sister was bad as well. So really praying that pattern stays with me bc then I'm guaranteed a good baby lol!!!


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks everyone !! Really hoping I get to feel baby as when the right time comes but in between I already have two scans so that's a relief as well
I panicked more cuz of my Doppler how many weeks u guys started hearing heartbeat on doppler? And any trick also how long should we keep trying??


----------



## KylasBaby

I started hearing her at 9 weeks on the Doppler. I do have an anterior placenta too. I was stubborn though. Took half an hour to find her for a week or so then it got easier but still took a while in the beginning. Then after 12 weeks or so it was pretty easy. 

I have a trick that's worked for nearly everyone. Try listening right after you take a warm shower. Babies stay further back as that's where it's the warmest. If you take a warm shower it makes all of you warm so they tend to come to the front and can be easily heard. If your baby is hiding you might have to search for a while. In the beginning it took me half an hour.


----------



## Pearly86

Haha that's a nice trick Kylas thanks hun Also I used baby oil although it came with a gel I thought it would glide better with oil but it became pretty hot in some time so I thought not to take risk further 
I think I'll stick to gel or water


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> I'm seriously praying this baby is easier than my daughter was... My daughter was high needs/fussy/NEVER SLEPT! They say newborns sleep all day. Nope. Not her. She would get an average of 7 hours of sleep per day when they need like 18! Never napped, woke up every hour of the night until 18 months when we finally gave in and did cry it out.
> 
> My mom said my older brother had colic, then I was her good baby, then my sister was bad as well. So really praying that pattern stays with me bc then I'm guaranteed a good baby lol!!!

Got my fingers crossed for you too Greats! Isla was a pretty easy baby in terms of napping and being able to take her out, etc (loved going out, did well in the Ergo and her car seat) but she would always let you know when she was not happy. She is also an incredibly high energy and opinionated little person now who has a STRONG personality and is incredibly feisty. I love her for it but it would be tough to have to chase around two kids like this :wacko: She is also still not sleeping through the night either, though she's started to get much better, (thankfully).


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies!

I'll catch up on this in the afternoon. But just wanted to say (and complain) I almost had to go to the hospital this morning. My heart as beating so fast and I was nauseous I thought I was going to pass out. It was really scary. I drank some tea with sugar and milk and luckily started feeling better. I swear its always something.


----------



## greats

MrsHudson said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'll catch up on this in the afternoon. But just wanted to say (and complain) I almost had to go to the hospital this morning. My heart as beating so fast and I was nauseous I thought I was going to pass out. It was really scary. I drank some tea with sugar and milk and luckily started feeling better. I swear its always something.

Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

MrsHudson said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'll catch up on this in the afternoon. But just wanted to say (and complain) I almost had to go to the hospital this morning. My heart as beating so fast and I was nauseous I thought I was going to pass out. It was really scary. I drank some tea with sugar and milk and luckily started feeling better. I swear its always something.

That is scary, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

greats said:


> Scan went well, I posted on the fb group... Having another girl!!! Wanted a boy, but oh well, now I'll have 2 princesses to spoil haha

Congrats! We hope to have a second girl but time will tell...hopefully by end of next week we'll know.



Jo77 said:


> I'm so so thrilled to tell you all we're having a boy and two girls!

That is awesome!!! So exciting! Congratulations.



Pearly86 said:


> For sure this year is girls year many many congrats Jo and greats so glad to hear the news
> 
> Anyone going for spina bifida test which happens between week 16 and 18

I am getting my blood drawn for it around 16/17 weeks. Then, I have my anatomy scan at 20 weeks. So many tests! I'm still waiting for my materniti21 test results.... :coffee:


----------



## DSemcho

Guess what!! DH doesn't know this - but he's agreeing to the 3D/4D off base. I scheduled an appointment for 27Feb :D It's actually 250TL (which is about $101.73) AND my manager said she's giving me $50 toward it as part of my shower gift :D So I know he'll agree to it now because we are only paying like $50!! :D Next Friday I get to find out what it is!! :D Omg it's going to be a real person then...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> Guess what!! DH doesn't know this - but he's agreeing to the 3D/4D off base. I scheduled an appointment for 27Feb :D It's actually 250TL (which is about $101.73) AND my manager said she's giving me $50 toward it as part of my shower gift :D So I know he'll agree to it now because we are only paying like $50!! :D Next Friday I get to find out what it is!! :D Omg it's going to be a real person then...

That's awesome news, it's so amazing when you find out the sex. I am so jealous that I have to wait until April 2 to find out, seems so far away :growlmad:


----------



## Pearly86

MrsHudson said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'll catch up on this in the afternoon. But just wanted to say (and complain) I almost had to go to the hospital this morning. My heart as beating so fast and I was nauseous I thought I was going to pass out. It was really scary. I drank some tea with sugar and milk and luckily started feeling better. I swear its always something.

Ohh mrs h hope u feeling better now??


----------



## Pearly86

Wanted to knw about this place as we might be shifting there after baby


----------



## KylasBaby

Week and a half until the anatomy scan!! So excited. Can't wait to see baby again. And NOT need a full bladder and be uncomfortable and therefor having a hard time enjoying seeing little miss. Yay! Also booked another 3d ultrasound for the weekend after mothers day. We will bring our mothers and grandmothers. Should be fun!


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> Week and a half until the anatomy scan!! So excited. Can't wait to see baby again. And NOT need a full bladder and be uncomfortable and therefor having a hard time enjoying seeing little miss. Yay! Also booked another 3d ultrasound for the weekend after mothers day. We will bring our mothers and grandmothers. Should be fun!

I'm jealous! When I booked my anatomy scan (not for another month), they made sure to tell me I need a full bladder :wacko:


----------



## KylasBaby

I don't see how a full bladder would be beneficial. It's not pushing the baby up anymore. I had it full for my 3d and she made me empty it bc it was making it so we only saw half of the baby. Once I emptied we could see all of her perfectly.


----------



## greats

I had to have a full bladder with my daughter's anatomy scan back in 2012 and have to have a full bladder this time as well.

This nausea is no fun! Not babysitting at all today. Taking my munchkin to my hubby's work to get her a state ID just for the heck of it. Going to be fun trying to get her to sit still for a photo haha

Have a wake to attend tonight. Then a funeral in the morning (no one close to me, but just going out of respect). 

Date night tomorrow night with the hubby! Fancy restaurant as a late Valentine's Day dinner lol


----------



## DSemcho

Pearly86 said:


> Wanted to knw about this place as we might be shifting there after baby


My husband lived there for 5 years and his parents still live there so we go visit when we can! And I'm from 2 hours south of it.


----------



## MrsChezek

I didn't have to have a full bladder for any of my scans last time around and this time they made me hold my urine and it SUCKED. I was so uncomfortable the whole scan! They better let me pee for my 20 week...in fact, I plan to pee before I show up.

*greats* - we were supposed to do date night for a belated valentine's day/my bday dinner tomorrow night too! But the restaurant I really want to try has no openings. So we will call them again tomorrow to see if they have any cancellations and move it if we have to. We haven't had date night since our anniversary in July!


----------



## Pearly86

DSemcho said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to knw about this place as we might be shifting there after baby
> 
> 
> My husband lived there for 5 years and his parents still live there so we go visit when we can! And I'm from 2 hours south of it.Click to expand...

Awesome thanks dsemcho so how's the place is it good for living with kids and all?? And also my hubby gets a new project there I guess but I am planning to work too so how's it in terms of job


----------



## DSemcho

He said yea depending in where you live it should be fine. And for jobs, he's not sure because he had cook jobs before he enlisted.


----------



## Sass827

They told me just to drink 8 oz of water on my way in to the anatomy scan, so I guess I'm somewhere in the middle? 
Hope everyone's feeling better! I find I'm getting stuffed very easily theses days. It seems so early though. 
Two days til we leave for our baby moon! Can't wait to get out of this cold!


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> They told me just to drink 8 oz of water on my way in to the anatomy scan, so I guess I'm somewhere in the middle?
> Hope everyone's feeling better! I find I'm getting stuffed very easily theses days. It seems so early though.
> Two days til we leave for our baby moon! Can't wait to get out of this cold!

I've been getting fuller quicker as well. Where are you going for your baby moon??


----------



## DSemcho

jacksonl8805 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Week and a half until the anatomy scan!! So excited. Can't wait to see baby again. And NOT need a full bladder and be uncomfortable and therefor having a hard time enjoying seeing little miss. Yay! Also booked another 3d ultrasound for the weekend after mothers day. We will bring our mothers and grandmothers. Should be fun!
> 
> I'm jealous! When I booked my anatomy scan (not for another month), they made sure to tell me I need a full bladder :wacko:Click to expand...

They told me to drink a lot of water, but not as much as I did previously for my early scans.



Sass827 said:


> They told me just to drink 8 oz of water on my way in to the anatomy scan, so I guess I'm somewhere in the middle?
> Hope everyone's feeling better! I find I'm getting stuffed very easily theses days. It seems so early though.
> Two days til we leave for our baby moon! Can't wait to get out of this cold!

Yay for baby moon! I haven't even started thinking about ours - we may do it in El Paso.


----------



## Sass827

We're heading to the Dominican!


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> We're heading to the Dominican!

Ahhhhh have fun!!!! Can you send some warm weather to Chicago? Haha

So me and the hubby have reservations tonight at 7pm but I totally forgot I'm babysitting today! I'm hoping they can pick him up by 6:30 or we can drop him off by his aunt's house bc I really need this date night! Lol we're going bowling after as well so should be a fun night!


----------



## greats

Feeling crampy this morning... Like AF cramps along with bad nausea. Haven't really done much this morning so not sure what is causing it? I'm laying down and drinking some water. It's all in the front and back. Wish my hubby wasn't at work as I could really use a nap right now :(


----------



## LavenderLove

I still get the cramps too, Greats. Not as bad as earlier but they're definitely not comfy. I've been bad about drinking water as well since I'm trying to drink a ton in the morning and taper off in the evening so I don't wake up in the middle of the night to pee... easier said than done!

My stamina has been completely shot! I haven't been that busy either. I managed to score big on a stroller and playpen this week though... I wasn't even planning on starting this early, but holy cow a free stroller and a used playpen that was in practically new condition for cheap? I'll take em! :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Sass827 said:


> We're heading to the Dominican!

That's where we went on our first baby moon! It was fantastic. We're going to Cancun in April this time around. I *cannot* wait!!! I'm tired of the cold and snow and ice... :nope:


----------



## fisher640

greats said:


> I'm seriously praying this baby is easier than my daughter was... My daughter was high needs/fussy/NEVER SLEPT! They say newborns sleep all day. Nope. Not her. She would get an average of 7 hours of sleep per day when they need like 18! Never napped, woke up every hour of the night until 18 months when we finally gave in and did cry it out.
> 
> My mom said my older brother had colic, then I was her good baby, then my sister was bad as well. So really praying that pattern stays with me bc then I'm guaranteed a good baby lol!!!

Ugh I can totally relate. My first had colic. Screamed for hours each night. Didn't sleep more than 4hrs at a stretch until 11 months. Walked at 8mo She's almost 2 and she is definitely not a "laid back" kid. Busy busy busy. No fear.


----------



## lian_83

Ditto!! DH and I are always joking that we want go to a different hospital to have (i.e. get) our next baby. Because the hospital where we had (i.e. got) DS 'screwed' us bigtime by (giving) us the naughtiest baby they had :haha:

Anyway, I think we'll stay team yellow this time. This could be our last baby, so we'd like to experience the surprise and mystery of not knowing. If it were just up to us, we'd love to have 3, but we're just plainly exhausted even now. I am also just starting another undergrad degree (already have a doctorate, but its not useful) as I plan a career shift, hence by the time I can finish my degree and have a stable job, I will already be in my 40s.


----------



## DSemcho

Gosh we haven't even been able to look at the hospitals, but I know that one that comes suggested is like a 30 - 40 minute drive from where we will be living. 

Nothing new this weekend except DH got jalapeno juice in his pee hole.... :rofl: He was screaming that his penis was burning and I was like :haha: the whole time.. I couldn't help it. He got mad and slammed the bathroom door shut. I ended up calling medical and they suggested sugar water (a lot of sugar) which actually worked.


----------



## LavenderLove

I feel spoiled! The closest hospital is about five minutes away by car, ten or so by public transit. Super close!

We did find out today this one absolutely will not let you leave without a carset even if you don't own a car! DH and I don't have a car so now we're kind of like now what? Do we try and borrow one from someone? Buy one around my due date and return it as soon as we come home? :shrug:

We're planning a home birth but of course things don't always end up according to plan, so we need to have a carseat in case I end up in the hospital anyway.


----------



## DSemcho

I wanted a home birth, but DH vetoed it because he's scared something may go wrong lol. I understand his fear - especially since it's the first so I'm respecting his wish because he's already going to be stressed during the labor because there will be nothing he can do to make me feel better.


----------



## LavenderLove

Yeah DH was a lot more open to it once he learned everything about it and met the widwives (plus being super close to the hospital helps). He knows my immense fear of hospitals so mentally it will be so much better for me if we can do things at home. If the midwives veto it for whatever reason I'd be bummed but I'd understand. They know what's safe and what's not!


----------



## DSemcho

unfortunately we'll be like half an hour from a hospital I believe. And we can't meet the docs who will deliver for us yet because we are moving in about 6 weeks back to the states so I'll be between 22 and 26 weeks when we move.


----------



## KylasBaby

The hospital my OB delivers at is about 45 mins away as is the OB. Sucks but I had a bad experience with the OB in this city while I was going through my loss so no way I was going back. I'll just have to ask my OB when she recommends us heading in as we are farther away. But I LOVE my OB so I'll gladly make the trip. 

Anatomy ultrasound is a week from today!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I didn't need to have a full bladder for my anatomy scan either (at 20 weeks). I wasn't sure if I needed to or not so I can with one and they told me to use the washroom as I was basically crushing the baby with my bladder :haha: 

Sass, have a fabulous time, I am so jealous that you are going away some place warm. 

I think we're going to go away for a weekend in June for our anniversary which I guess will be our Babymoon too :thumbup:

Lavender that's awesome that you're planning a home birth, I am too this time. I had planned on going to the hospital last time but that didn't happen :haha: DH was totally freaked out when I initially wanted to stay at home but in the end he was so happy that we did. It's so nice to be in your own home with your family after baby is born. My Mom and sister went out and got us lunch after I delivered and then I was able have a nap in my own bed, amazing! Our midwives were so great, they cleaned up everything and stayed with me for about five hours after she was born to make sure everything was OK.


----------



## greats

I'm one of the lucky ones as my hospital is a 2 minute drive down the road :haha: 

I'm having a huge nesting thing going on today. I've been cleaning non-stop since I woke up this morning. Even went to the grocery store to stock up on cleaning supplies! My husband thinks I'm nuts lol

Putting together my daughter's toddler bed and re-arranging her room tonight to fit her new bed, the crib, and her dresser and toy chest. Throwing away my old crappy computer desk and this random coffee table that's sitting in our room so we can fit the rocking glider that's in my daughter's room. 

Getting our new living room furniture mid-March.

Ordered a new bouncer this morning! $40 at walmart. They don't have it in any of the stores near me so had to order it on their website. So excited! Also bought some new bottle nipples for my daughter's old bottles as well as some baby wash cloths and some baby gowns! 

Hubby told me to sit my behind down on the couch and relax bc I've done too much today. I can't help it :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

lian_83 said:


> Ditto!! DH and I are always joking that we want go to a different hospital to have (i.e. get) our next baby. Because the hospital where we had (i.e. got) DS 'screwed' us bigtime by (giving) us the naughtiest baby they had :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I think we'll stay team yellow this time. This could be our last baby, so we'd like to experience the surprise and mystery of not knowing. If it were just up to us, we'd love to have 3, but we're just plainly exhausted even now. I am also just starting another undergrad degree (already have a doctorate, but its not useful) as I plan a career shift, hence by the time I can finish my degree and have a stable job, I will already be in my 40s.

Ha ha. That's pretty funny...I totally feel you on the 'this is probably' our last although I'd love to have three...parenting is SO hard! My first is a huge handful - big ball of energy. And the first 4 months with her were crazy hard - she was a high needs baby for sure. Maybe if #2 is a completely easy, laid back baby I'll consider having another...we'll see!



DSemcho said:


> Gosh we haven't even been able to look at the hospitals, but I know that one that comes suggested is like a 30 - 40 minute drive from where we will be living.
> 
> Nothing new this weekend except DH got jalapeno juice in his pee hole.... :rofl: He was screaming that his penis was burning and I was like :haha: the whole time.. I couldn't help it. He got mad and slammed the bathroom door shut. I ended up calling medical and they suggested sugar water (a lot of sugar) which actually worked.

OUCH!!!!! Poor guy!!!! :wacko: I know how much jalapeño juice hurts on my lips so I can only imagine - I won't ask how it happened :nope:

I have always wanted a home birth but I'm too scared to commit. I tend to have such bad luck and I'd be scared that everything would go wrong. I don't think I'd be able to relax. Plus, I absolutely love my OB and he can't do home births so I'll be at the hospital...tho now I probably jinxed myself and I'll be delivering in my living room!!!! :dohh::haha:


AFM, my materniti21 results came in today! Everything was negative and I'm sooooo pleased. Such a weight off my shoulders. For some reason, I was really stressed about it this time around...maybe cause I'm 37 this Saturday and DH is 43! But everything is good and I'm ready to relax :happydance:

Our gender results are also here! I'm picking them up at my doctor's office tomorrow and then giving them to our bakery. They are going to put the results into my and my mom's birthday cupcakes which we're going to have at our birthday brunch on Saturday. Cannot wait!!!!!! :flower: I love surprises :cloud9:


----------



## DSemcho

MrsChezek said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Gosh we haven't even been able to look at the hospitals, but I know that one that comes suggested is like a 30 - 40 minute drive from where we will be living.
> 
> Nothing new this weekend except DH got jalapeno juice in his pee hole.... :rofl: He was screaming that his penis was burning and I was like :haha: the whole time.. I couldn't help it. He got mad and slammed the bathroom door shut. I ended up calling medical and they suggested sugar water (a lot of sugar) which actually worked.
> 
> OUCH!!!!! Poor guy!!!! :wacko: I know how much jalapeño juice hurts on my lips so I can only imagine - I won't ask how it happened :nope:
> 
> I have always wanted a home birth but I'm too scared to commit. I tend to have such bad luck and I'd be scared that everything would go wrong. I don't think I'd be able to relax. Plus, I absolutely love my OB and he can't do home births so I'll be at the hospital...tho now I probably jinxed myself and I'll be delivering in my living room!!!! :dohh::haha:
> 
> 
> AFM, my materniti21 results came in today! Everything was negative and I'm sooooo pleased. Such a weight off my shoulders. For some reason, I was really stressed about it this time around...maybe cause I'm 37 this Saturday and DH is 43! But everything is good and I'm ready to relax :happydance:
> 
> Our gender results are also here! I'm picking them up at my doctor's office tomorrow and then giving them to our bakery. They are going to put the results into my and my mom's birthday cupcakes which we're going to have at our birthday brunch on Saturday. Cannot wait!!!!!! :flower: I love surprises :cloud9:Click to expand...

Omg but it's funny!! He was slicing jalapenos in half, and forgot to wash his hands before going to pee. Then when he started spraying cold water on his weewee it got the capsaicin into the urethra. I didn't realize how bad it was so I was rolling.

Omg you have the results but you're waiting! I couldn't do it lol.


----------



## rachieroo

Can you please take me off the list bad news yesterday


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry Rach.





I swear, I'm going to kick DH in the scrotum before this pregnancy is over. He just told me he doesn't want to "waste" two hours of his day off going off base to the ultrasound. UGH. If it wasn't the gender ultrasound I wouldn't care as much - I'd still care regardless, but not as much. But instead I told him it was his choice and that I'd get a video anyways. And he went, so you're going to make me watch the video? I said nope.


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies, I've been a bit of a lurker because of my fear of something going wrong in the first tri. We've had our ultrasound and everything is looking good. They couldn't do the NT measurement because of the position baby was in so we are giving that a miss. Todays ultrasound put me at 13+3 instead of 13+1 so my due date has been moved up to the 29th of August - could this be changed on the front page? Thanks!

Meanwhile, I'm still waiting on the magic point where the nausea and exhaustion settle!

x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Greats, haven't had the nesting bug yet, send some of your energy my way :haha: Hoping that after we find out the sex I will get inspired to start getting things together...

Sorry to hear that you got bad news Rach :hugs:

MrsChezek, congrats on great results. And amazing that you are waiting until this weekend to find out the sex, that's an awesome way to reveal though. We did a cake with our families last time too but we knew the sex beforehand.

Loobs, I just started feeling a bit less tired this week, hopefully you get a bit more energy soon!


----------



## KylasBaby

rachieroo said:


> Can you please take me off the list bad news yesterday

So sorry for your bad news :hugs:



Loobs said:


> Hi ladies, I've been a bit of a lurker because of my fear of something going wrong in the first tri. We've had our ultrasound and everything is looking good. They couldn't do the NT measurement because of the position baby was in so we are giving that a miss. Todays ultrasound put me at 13+3 instead of 13+1 so my due date has been moved up to the 29th of August - could this be changed on the front page? Thanks!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still waiting on the magic point where the nausea and exhaustion settle!
> 
> x

Updated the front page. My nausea went away around the time when 2nd tri started so hopefully soon for you. My exhaustion went away for a week when second tri started and then came back so I'll let you know when it goes away haha. 

AFM, 17 weeks today!!

There's a November group started already!


----------



## EmyDra

I'm cleaning things. Why am I cleaning things? Very unlike me lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Posted this on the fb page too -

Discussion time - tdap vaccine. I'm on the fence about it. It's a category c drug. Animal testing has shown adverse effects on fetuses. There have been no human studies. I've been doing research all morning and nothing has definitively shown that it even prevents whooping cough and that even though they push it on pregnant woman it hasn't been shown to prevent the infection in infants. They recommend it in the third tri, but I don't know. I stopped taking my allergy medicine which is category b because I don't want it getting to the baby. I'm really uncomfortable taking anything category c. This isn't a vaccination debate. I fully believe in vaccinating, but not something I have to get while pregnant that hasn't even been proven to prevent what it's vaccinating against never mind it hasn't proven to be safe either.


----------



## jacksonl8805

KylasBaby said:


> Posted this on the fb page too -
> 
> Discussion time - tdap vaccine. I'm on the fence about it. It's a category c drug. Animal testing has shown adverse effects on fetuses. There have been no human studies. I've been doing research all morning and nothing has definitively shown that it even prevents whooping cough and that even though they push it on pregnant woman it hasn't been shown to prevent the infection in infants. They recommend it in the third tri, but I don't know. I stopped taking my allergy medicine which is category b because I don't want it getting to the baby. I'm really uncomfortable taking anything category c. This isn't a vaccination debate. I fully believe in vaccinating, but not something I have to get while pregnant that hasn't even been proven to prevent what it's vaccinating against never mind it hasn't proven to be safe either.

Do they recommend it even if you're up to date on the vaccine?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I can't believe that there's already a November group :wacko:

I've never heard of that vaccine before Kyla nor have I ever had it offered to me so I can't comment. Does your doctor recommend that you get it?


----------



## KylasBaby

It's recommended for each new pregnancy. So even if you're up to date they want you to get it while pregnant between 27-36 weeks. They claim it takes two weeks for the baby to become immune before birth. I was reading studies that showed no difference in infection rates among infants whose mothers were vaccinated during pregnancy or after the birth. Also what I keep finding with my research is that the vaccine hasn't been proven to even prevent pertussis or to be safe during pregnant. So I'd put it in my body and risk my baby's health because?

The tdap is three vaccines in one - tetnus, diphtheria and pertussis (whooping cough). My doctor hasn't said anything yet, but I wouldn't get it until the third trimester anyway so I'm assuming she will mention it then. My boss was trying to tell me I HATE to get it and they would force me......they can't force me to get anything I don't want to get.


----------



## MrsChezek

DSemcho said:


> Omg but it's funny!! He was slicing jalapenos in half, and forgot to wash his hands before going to pee. Then when he started spraying cold water on his weewee it got the capsaicin into the urethra. I didn't realize how bad it was so I was rolling.
> 
> Omg you have the results but you're waiting! I couldn't do it lol.




DSemcho said:


> I swear, I'm going to kick DH in the scrotum before this pregnancy is over. He just told me he doesn't want to "waste" two hours of his day off going off base to the ultrasound. UGH. If it wasn't the gender ultrasound I wouldn't care as much - I'd still care regardless, but not as much. But instead I told him it was his choice and that I'd get a video anyways. And he went, so you're going to make me watch the video? I said nope.

Well it seems that the jalapeño accident was no accident at all but KARMA!!!! :haha: That's what he gets for being such a weaner about the ultrasound that means so much to you :winkwink:




KylasBaby said:


> It's recommended for each new pregnancy. So even if you're up to date they want you to get it while pregnant between 27-36 weeks. They claim it takes two weeks for the baby to become immune before birth. I was reading studies that showed no difference in infection rates among infants whose mothers were vaccinated during pregnancy or after the birth. Also what I keep finding with my research is that the vaccine hasn't been proven to even prevent pertussis or to be safe during pregnant. So I'd put it in my body and risk my baby's health because?
> 
> The tdap is three vaccines in one - tetnus, diphtheria and pertussis (whooping cough). My doctor hasn't said anything yet, but I wouldn't get it until the third trimester anyway so I'm assuming she will mention it then. My boss was trying to tell me I HATE to get it and they would force me......they can't force me to get anything I don't want to get.

Are you reading any data about it affecting babies in womb negatively? Are there cases of death or illness or any other issues in fetuses due to the vaccine? I'm personally super ANTI vaccines as the whole idea of putting these things in my body or my babies body makes me cringe - BUT I am fully up to date on all my vaccines and so is my LO as it seems they cause more good than harm. I got the tdap last time as I was would never forgive myself if I didn't and something happened to my baby, but that's because I didn't see any data around it causing adverse effects. I realize it may not be effective or whatever but I thought it was better to be safe than sorry. Not sure this helps your decision but it's just my thinking process... :shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh and the only reason I haven't torn the envelope open is that it's not actually in my hands. I plan to pick it up tomorrow and drive it straight to the bakery!!!! I'd probably cave and open it if I had it in my possession for more than an hour :haha:


----------



## hopingnowsit

KylasBaby said:


> Posted this on the fb page too -
> 
> Discussion time - tdap vaccine. I'm on the fence about it. It's a category c drug. Animal testing has shown adverse effects on fetuses. There have been no human studies. I've been doing research all morning and nothing has definitively shown that it even prevents whooping cough and that even though they push it on pregnant woman it hasn't been shown to prevent the infection in infants. They recommend it in the third tri, but I don't know. I stopped taking my allergy medicine which is category b because I don't want it getting to the baby. I'm really uncomfortable taking anything category c. This isn't a vaccination debate. I fully believe in vaccinating, but not something I have to get while pregnant that hasn't even been proven to prevent what it's vaccinating against never mind it hasn't proven to be safe either.

I wouldn't get it. They don't offer anything like that to pregnant women here in Canada. I am not immune to Rubella and I cannot get the vaccine for that till after the baby is born. This is my fourth pregnancy and I haven't had problems with whooping cough with any of my children (knock on wood). Here the babies get immunizations within the first few months of life. I would steer clear but the decision is entirely up to you your the mommy :)


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsC - there haven't been any studies like that in humans, but studies have shown adverse effects in animal fetuses.


----------



## LavenderLove

Hmm. I know that animal tests can differ a bit than in humans, but knowing that and having it be a risk category C drug I'd personally hold off getting it until after baby. Another Canadian here so I won't be offered it.

DH on the other hand is getting all up to date with boosters so that's one of us all covered! :)


----------



## DSemcho

MrsChezek said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Omg but it's funny!! He was slicing jalapenos in half, and forgot to wash his hands before going to pee. Then when he started spraying cold water on his weewee it got the capsaicin into the urethra. I didn't realize how bad it was so I was rolling.
> 
> Omg you have the results but you're waiting! I couldn't do it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I swear, I'm going to kick DH in the scrotum before this pregnancy is over. He just told me he doesn't want to "waste" two hours of his day off going off base to the ultrasound. UGH. If it wasn't the gender ultrasound I wouldn't care as much - I'd still care regardless, but not as much. But instead I told him it was his choice and that I'd get a video anyways. And he went, so you're going to make me watch the video? I said nope.Click to expand...
> 
> Well it seems that the jalapeño accident was no accident at all but KARMA!!!! :haha: That's what he gets for being such a weaner about the ultrasound that means so much to you :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> It's recommended for each new pregnancy. So even if you're up to date they want you to get it while pregnant between 27-36 weeks. They claim it takes two weeks for the baby to become immune before birth. I was reading studies that showed no difference in infection rates among infants whose mothers were vaccinated during pregnancy or after the birth. Also what I keep finding with my research is that the vaccine hasn't been proven to even prevent pertussis or to be safe during pregnant. So I'd put it in my body and risk my baby's health because?
> 
> The tdap is three vaccines in one - tetnus, diphtheria and pertussis (whooping cough). My doctor hasn't said anything yet, but I wouldn't get it until the third trimester anyway so I'm assuming she will mention it then. My boss was trying to tell me I HATE to get it and they would force me......they can't force me to get anything I don't want to get.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you reading any data about it affecting babies in womb negatively? Are there cases of death or illness or any other issues in fetuses due to the vaccine? I'm personally super ANTI vaccines as the whole idea of putting these things in my body or my babies body makes me cringe - BUT I am fully up to date on all my vaccines and so is my LO as it seems they cause more good than harm. I got the tdap last time as I was would never forgive myself if I didn't and something happened to my baby, but that's because I didn't see any data around it causing adverse effects. I realize it may not be effective or whatever but I thought it was better to be safe than sorry. Not sure this helps your decision but it's just my thinking process... :shrug:Click to expand...




MrsChezek said:


> Oh and the only reason I haven't torn the envelope open is that it's not actually in my hands. I plan to pick it up tomorrow and drive it straight to the bakery!!!! I'd probably cave and open it if I had it in my possession for more than an hour :haha:

Hahahah early Karma... Love it!!!!! 

And omg I'd cave too!! Like someone asked me why don't I wait, and I was like why would I???? Hubs said it's the only one we get because he refuses to have a second so I'm going ALL out... 3D/4D ultrasound (cheaper here so that's why I'm doing it early), L&D photos... Gonna take my own maternity photos for funsies.


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm pretty much leaning toward getting it after birth. Im just jot comfortable with it for two main reasons - it hasn't been proven anymore effective in peventing the infection in newborns as opposed to getting it after birth and it hasn't been shown to be safe. OH will get it and we are trying to make our parents but they're a lot resistant.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah Kylas, I would hold off getting it as well. Really it can't be that crucial/beneficial or they would strongly recommend every pregnant woman get it. Interesting who prenatal care varies so much between the US and Canada...

Aw that it explains it Mrs.Chezek, I was so impressed you hadn't opened it yet; I would hightail it over to the bakery too :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

So most of you know I'm a nanny. Well there's this mom whose daughter goes to the same pre-K the youngest boy I watch. She is 38 weeks pregnant and looks AMAZING! All she has is this basketball under her top. And she has 4 other kids! One older than her daughter in preschool and 2 younger (3 girls the youngest is a boy not that that matters lol). I'm 17 weeks with #1 and am a MESS! I hate her a little bit lol.


----------



## chicachic

Am I not supposed to feel some baby movements by now?
I am 15 + 3 and really worried :confused:
I don't feel anything! My tummy seems big enough but nothing really moves or churns!


----------



## KylasBaby

chicachic said:


> Am I not supposed to feel some baby movements by now?
> I am 15 + 3 and really worried :confused:
> I don't feel anything! My tummy seems big enough but nothing really moves or churns!

Totally normal. A lot of women don't feel anything until closer to or even after 20 weeks.


----------



## fisher640

KylasBaby said:


> It's recommended for each new pregnancy. So even if you're up to date they want you to get it while pregnant between 27-36 weeks. They claim it takes two weeks for the baby to become immune before birth. I was reading studies that showed no difference in infection rates among infants whose mothers were vaccinated during pregnancy or after the birth. Also what I keep finding with my research is that the vaccine hasn't been proven to even prevent pertussis or to be safe during pregnant. So I'd put it in my body and risk my baby's health because?
> 
> The tdap is three vaccines in one - tetnus, diphtheria and pertussis (whooping cough). My doctor hasn't said anything yet, but I wouldn't get it until the third trimester anyway so I'm assuming she will mention it then. My boss was trying to tell me I HATE to get it and they would force me......they can't force me to get anything I don't want to get.

My impression was they we're vaccinating everyone who lived with baby to insulate baby til baby can get it. I think theoretically you pass some one but no it probably hasn't been proven. They used to just give it to you post birth before leaving the hospital so you could ask them to do it then instead? It's part of the baby's 2 month shots anyway.


----------



## fisher640

chicachic said:


> Am I not supposed to feel some baby movements by now?
> I am 15 + 3 and really worried :confused:
> I don't feel anything! My tummy seems big enough but nothing really moves or churns!

I felt the tiniest tiniest tap at 16w with my first but only because I was watching like a hawk for it. My doctor thought I was nuts and didn't believe m because I was a first time mom. So you could soon. At first I just felt the lightest tap like once a week. Then it started to be once a day. And then all the time. You're not supposed to be able to "reliably" feel them until after 20 weeks.


----------



## greats

Kylas, personally I would wait. I am all for vaccines for me and baby, but definitely not while I'm pregnant. I got the whooping cough and flu shot after dd was born and will do the same this time. She also got her vaccines on time after she was born.


----------



## DSemcho

chicachic said:


> Am I not supposed to feel some baby movements by now?
> I am 15 + 3 and really worried :confused:
> I don't feel anything! My tummy seems big enough but nothing really moves or churns!

Don't freak out about not feeling it yet - it's totally normal. Some women don't feel anything until 26 weeks with their first. I felt a small tap at 13 weeks, and in 15 weeks there was just one day I felt it doing flips (I had just had starbucks). But I haven't really felt much since then.

&& TOMORROW IS MY GENDER SCAN!!!!


----------



## lian_83

With DS, the first 'real' kick was around the 22nd week. He was also a very quiet child inside the womb, sometimes freaking me out by not moving for days. During my scans, he's also sleeping and would hardly move. But lo and behold, the moment he was born, everything just changed. He is simply the most hyperactive child anyone could ever imagine. He is now severely underweight even though he eats more than me, as he is like an energizer bunny, the moment he wakes up till night, he just run and play like there is no tomorrow. So much for the quiet fetus, quiet child theory.

I'm getting a bit scared, this baby seems to be 'quiet' as well. Slept throughout the NT scan and an emergency scan at 14w.


----------



## DSemcho

My last two scans the baby was moving like crazy lol. But I usually ate a piece of chocolate before hand to make it move.


----------



## CormacksGirl

chicachic said:


> Am I not supposed to feel some baby movements by now?
> I am 15 + 3 and really worried :confused:
> I don't feel anything! My tummy seems big enough but nothing really moves or churns!

I was about 17weeks with my first before a I noticed tiny movements nothing definite/regular until about the 19 week mark! This is my second baby and I think I can feel baby occasionally!


----------



## CormacksGirl

OMG I feel as if I've been kicked in the groin! I am so sore down there I'm just hoping it's a pulled muscle and not SPD.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> So most of you know I'm a nanny. Well there's this mom whose daughter goes to the same pre-K the youngest boy I watch. She is 38 weeks pregnant and looks AMAZING! All she has is this basketball under her top. And she has 4 other kids! One older than her daughter in preschool and 2 younger (3 girls the youngest is a boy not that that matters lol). I'm 17 weeks with #1 and am a MESS! I hate her a little bit lol.

There was a lady like that who went to my midwife too. We also did the hospital tour. I was lumbering around looking like a whale and she looked amazing. She was really nice though so I couldn't hate her too much :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and good luck with your gender scan today DSemcho, excited for you!

Chicachic it's totally normal as others have said not to feel baby move until later on, also depends on the position of your placenta. I just am starting to feel movements with this one and it's my second, with my first I didn't feel anything until 16-18 weeks.


----------



## wonders10

I'm bummed I haven't felt baby either and I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow. Although I did have one morning where I felt a poke that I'm sure was baby. But I feel like I have a few things working against me - anterior placenta, an interesting combo of strong abs, but belly fat, plus its my first baby. I have an appointment in 2 weeks so hoping if I don't feel anything by then, she will give me some encouraging words.


----------



## greats

Ladies don't be discouraged if you can't feel baby yet, especially if this is your first. It's actually really uncommon to feel baby early on especially if it's your first. Most ladies don't feel baby move until 18-20 weeks.

Had a horrible day yesterday. Just really glad it's behind me. Just had a string of bad luck and ended up not going to school even though I tried. 

Baby does not like me laying on my right side. Every time I do she moves like crazy!

It's snowing... Again. I'm so tired of the cold and this snow that we are seriously contemplating moving to a warmer state. Lol!

I ordered a new bouncer and a new infant car seat! All I really need for baby is the moby wrap I plan on getting today and the breast pump once it gets approved by my insurance (which it will in May). Also thinking of splurging and getting a movement monitor. I've been eyeing the Levana Ono that you clip onto baby's diaper. I wish I had gotten one with my daughter but never heard if it until after she was born.


----------



## Sass827

Hey ladies! So excited for the next round of gender reveals dsem and mrs. C! How fun. 
I've started in with all of the organizing too greats. It's just nesting in warp speed I guess. 
Kyla- I couldn't get tdap w dd because I had a reaction when they gave it to me as a baby, so I haven't gotten it since and they didn't make a big deal of it at all. Dd got it on time with no issue. 
Also my friend just had her fourth and it was her smallest weight gain. Very annoying. And my other friend is 7 months and is just my size. Grrrrr
Dsem- if DH doesnt go with you tomorrow, how long will you make him wait to find out? I would torture mine if he didn't come! But I am such a jerk. ;)
Chica- I think I was 17/18 weeks when I felt those first flutters so no worries.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm debating between the next gender scan (the free one) (Mar 23) and birth lol. I'm not sure. It seems like he may go though..


5 1/2 more hours until I know!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Good luck with your appointment DSemcho! :)

I've been lying on my back here and I keep randomly feeling little jabs and fullness that comes and goes on my right side. The fullness is almost like when you have gas moving through you. It's so weird!

If it's not baby I wonder if it's my scar tissue from endo getting stretched more. I had so much crampy pain in the first few weeks since scar tissue does not like being stretched!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Exciting stuff Dsemcho hope OH stops being dumb and goes with you!x


----------



## nixm

Hi ladies! Haven't check in here in a while! Been keeping up to date somewhat with daily emails though. 

Lavender i also have endo but very mild and was also suoer crampy in the beginning! I kept picturing it as cobwebs coming loose. Haha

Just wanted to update the ladies not on facebook that we have another addition to team pink!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DSemcho

And we have a....


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image.jpg1_zpsdhqbyw7z.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats again, Nixm on your little girl and congrats DSemcho on your little boy! Exciting stuff. 

Sorry your DH wasn't more excited DSemcho, as others have said, it can take awhile for Dad's to get on board, they just don't have the same connection to the baby that Mom's do in the beginning :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

Front page has been updated! If anything needs to be updated, let me know.


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies - can anyone explain to me what it means/can happen with a low placenta?


----------



## KylasBaby

DSemcho said:


> Ladies - can anyone explain to me what it means/can happen with a low placenta?

How low? It can cause placenta previa which means it's very low and too close to or covering your cervix which means no vaginal birth. It still has plenty of time to move at this point. It's early. If it's there in later pregnancy it can lead to issues and mean an early delivery and c section.


----------



## Jo77

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been a little while since I was online. I hope you're all doing well? I'll catch up on all that I've missed when I can.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats on team blue Dsemcho!


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> Ladies - can anyone explain to me what it means/can happen with a low placenta?

My husband's coworker said his wife has a very low placenta and she can't have any sex for the remainder of her pregnancy unles the placenta happens to move up. They're also talking about a c-section. She's 21 weeks now. It's just something that doctors will keep an eye on.

Afm, I think I took too hot of a bath last night. I was stressed out and needed something to help me relax before bed so I took a bath. I did make the water too warm I think bc my legs were a lil red after. But I don't let the water get high enough to touch my stomach. And I don't just lay in the water, I let it get high enough then drain the water and start filling the tub again. Do you ladies think baby is ok?

I'm so tired today and I have so much stuff to do this weekend.


----------



## LavenderLove

nixm said:


> Lavender i also have endo but very mild and was also suoer crampy in the beginning! I kept picturing it as cobwebs coming loose. Haha

Haha that's a good way to look at it! I do wonder if that's the reason why some women have improved endo symptoms after a pregnancy. Breaking up the scar tissue might help out quite a bit!

Midwife appointment next Wednesday! I'll get to hear baby's heartbeat finally on doppler, yay! I got to see it visually on the ultrasound at 10 weeks but they don't do audio in the early scans.


----------



## KylasBaby

Three day weekend for me and I was up before 5.....baby doesn't like Mama to sleep in. I should get used to it lol. I took Monday off because I have my anatomy ultrasound! And bloodwork and a doctors appointment and there was no way I could do all of that and be at work to pick up the boys in time. So three day weekend for me! I need it. Haven't had three days off for a while. Or even two really. I babysit every other Saturday so every other Saturday I have a proper weekend off and every other only one day off. It's a lot on a tired mama. Running after kids all week and then part of my weekend too. I've already told everyone im not going anything this weekend. Taking some time for me :)

Felt two BIG kicks yesterday afternoon. It was so cool! And freaked me right out haha.

Also, is anyone good with blinking graphics? I see all these groups with their group banners and they have team pink ones team blue ones and team yellow ones. Id love to get those for this group. I'm thinking a little firefly who lights up in the gender color with the group name and team ??? It would be cute. If anyone is interested or knows someone who can PM me and we can work it out. Thanks!


----------



## greats

You're so lucky you get your anatomy scan so early! I still have over 2 weeks until mine. They won't do it before 20 weeks at all. I had my daughter's at 18+6 with my old OB Lol

Going out to breakfast this morning, then studying for 2 exams. Joy!

So I haven't felt baby move in 1.5 days, now. I'm getting a lil worried bc even a cold root beer last night didn't get her moving. This happens to me every week and drives me crazy!!!


----------



## DSemcho

KylasBaby said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - can anyone explain to me what it means/can happen with a low placenta?
> 
> How low? It can cause placenta previa which means it's very low and too close to or covering your cervix which means no vaginal birth. It still has plenty of time to move at this point. It's early. If it's there in later pregnancy it can lead to issues and mean an early delivery and c section.Click to expand...




greats said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - can anyone explain to me what it means/can happen with a low placenta?
> 
> My husband's coworker said his wife has a very low placenta and she can't have any sex for the remainder of her pregnancy unles the placenta happens to move up. They're also talking about a c-section. She's 21 weeks now. It's just something that doctors will keep an eye on.
> 
> Afm, I think I took too hot of a bath last night. I was stressed out and needed something to help me relax before bed so I took a bath. I did make the water too warm I think bc my legs were a lil red after. But I don't let the water get high enough to touch my stomach. And I don't just lay in the water, I let it get high enough then drain the water and start filling the tub again. Do you ladies think baby is ok?
> 
> I'm so tired today and I have so much stuff to do this weekend.Click to expand...

I'm not sure how low. It wasn't my normal doctor. But I will mention it at my appointment on Wednesday. 

I don't spot when we have sex so it must not be to bad.


----------



## LavenderLove

So DH finally told his mom about our little bean (she's a worry-wart so we waited until 2nd tri) and she was actually really happy! They called his grandmother who's in Australia and apparently she started crying on the phone she was so happy. :) Awww! This is her first great-grandchild so I'm sure she's super excited.

Now I just need to make a nice little announcement to mail to the extended relatives out there. I know they'll be excited, too!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!
We got our gender results yesterday and we're team blue! :happydance: I was bummed at first as I really wanted to reuse my LO's stuff and I guess I had my heart set on having another girl (though I thought I was neutral). But now I'm excited to have one of each and look forward to our little boy :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> We got our gender results yesterday and we're team blue! :happydance: I was bummed at first as I really wanted to reuse my LO's stuff and I guess I had my heart set on having another girl (though I thought I was neutral). But now I'm excited to have one of each and look forward to our little boy :flower:

Congrats on your boy!!


----------



## mumanddad

Does anyone who has felt baby alot and been uncomfortable not feel pregnant anymore?

I just don't feel like I'm pregnant :-/


----------



## mumanddad

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> We got our gender results yesterday and we're team blue! :happydance: I was bummed at first as I really wanted to reuse my LO's stuff and I guess I had my heart set on having another girl (though I thought I was neutral). But now I'm excited to have one of each and look forward to our little boy :flower:

Congrats hun x


----------



## wonders10

mumanddad said:


> Does anyone who has felt baby alot and been uncomfortable not feel pregnant anymore?
> 
> I just don't feel like I'm pregnant :-/

I've had many moments like this the past few weeks, even though I wasn't miserable in first tri. I think it's normal since all the yucky parts are ending yet you don't feel baby move a lot and belly may not be that big still. That's what I tell myself anyway. I told this to my mom, that I was feeling good...she said, well good that's what is supposed to happen!


----------



## hopingnowsit

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> We got our gender results yesterday and we're team blue! :happydance: I was bummed at first as I really wanted to reuse my LO's stuff and I guess I had my heart set on having another girl (though I thought I was neutral). But now I'm excited to have one of each and look forward to our little boy :flower:

congrats....thats how I started out as well 1 girl then 1 boy and I was hoping for a girl again also lol.....it's fun because you get to shop for cute stuff for both b/g :) now I have 1 girl and 3 boys and pretty sure I'm carrying a girl this time...better be cause I'm getting over run by testosterone :wacko:


----------



## greats

mumanddad said:


> Does anyone who has felt baby alot and been uncomfortable not feel pregnant anymore?
> 
> I just don't feel like I'm pregnant :-/

I've had this happen to me twice so far. This past week I didn't feel baby move at all for 2 days and my bump went down... Even dh noticed! I had a lot more energy and didn't feel pregnant at all. But all of a sudden baby girl has been moving a lot today and my bump is a lil bigger!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on team blue dsem and mrs. C! Saw the cutes boy clothes this morning at target. Made me wish I was clothes shopping again. So fun!


----------



## LavenderLove

I've set the date for our gender reveal! It's actually about two weeks after we actually find out ourselves but there was no way I was having it the same weekend as my friend's baby shower! We'll just have to be super good about keeping our traps shut.

I'll still spill the beans here! I'll also be telling my folks since I'm 99% sure they won't be able to make the trip up here to attend, plus they don't know any of my friends. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on a little boy MrsChezek, very exciting!

I too often forget I'm pregnant. I think with so much else going on right now and the fact that I don't feel like utter garbage all the time anymore it does slip my mind from time to time. I do still have those two lovely areas on my face with breakouts, sore boobs and the beginnings of a bump (finally) so those things help to remind me. :haha:

I too feel the baby move some days and other days I don't. I would guess that is totally normal now as the baby is not yet huge, you might not feel all of their movements consistently. I normally notice movements mostly at night while I'm in bed or when I'm sitting down at work or at home...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

LavenderLove said:


> I've set the date for our gender reveal! It's actually about two weeks after we actually find out ourselves but there was no way I was having it the same weekend as my friend's baby shower! We'll just have to be super good about keeping our traps shut.
> 
> I'll still spill the beans here! I'll also be telling my folks since I'm 99% sure they won't be able to make the trip up here to attend, plus they don't know any of my friends. :haha:

Gender reveals are so fun! I still have to figure out how we'll share the news this time...We had a great time telling people last time, (did little pink, decorated sonogram pics with Isla's name on them that we handed out to everyone and a cake).


----------



## mumanddad

wonders10 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who has felt baby alot and been uncomfortable not feel pregnant anymore?
> 
> I just don't feel like I'm pregnant :-/
> 
> I've had many moments like this the past few weeks, even though I wasn't miserable in first tri. I think it's normal since all the yucky parts are ending yet you don't feel baby move a lot and belly may not be that big still. That's what I tell myself anyway. I told this to my mom, that I was feeling good...she said, well good that's what is supposed to happen!Click to expand...

I just worry because I have been feeling baby either moving loads or to touch down low at night from 11 weeks and now nothing. And with a previous still born I get very worried over it. 
When I mentioned it to the mw she was no help what so ever. I'm so glad I'm seeing the Consultant next week x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

mumanddad said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who has felt baby alot and been uncomfortable not feel pregnant anymore?
> 
> I just don't feel like I'm pregnant :-/
> 
> I've had many moments like this the past few weeks, even though I wasn't miserable in first tri. I think it's normal since all the yucky parts are ending yet you don't feel baby move a lot and belly may not be that big still. That's what I tell myself anyway. I told this to my mom, that I was feeling good...she said, well good that's what is supposed to happen!Click to expand...
> 
> I just worry because I have been feeling baby either moving loads or to touch down low at night from 11 weeks and now nothing. And with a previous still born I get very worried over it.
> When I mentioned it to the mw she was no help what so ever. I'm so glad I'm seeing the Consultant next week xClick to expand...

I can totally understand why you would be worried :hugs: I hope your consultant helps to ease your fears. Maybe ask your mw to at least see you and check for baby with the Doppler to help you feel better.


----------



## Sass827

That has to be do stressful mumanddad. I'd be stressing it all the time too. I remember last time not feeling pg often. This time I've been sick and having troubles so it's different, but I still have this surreal feeling all the time. It doesn't seem like it's really happening. That's why Ill always say buying a Doppler first time around was the greatest $35 I ever spent. In between pregnancies, I was able to lend it to my friend who also had a loss and it made her feel so much better. 
I had a loss between these two and a Doppler won't work the first 10/12 weeks, and that time was the worst. No reassurance is really hard. I really don't know how you and others can stand it. You must be very strong.


----------



## Pearly86

Mumanddad m sure everything is fine but yes going for a checkup in which they at-least make u hear baby's heartbeat it will be highly reassuring at this point 

Rest assured everything is fine hun:hugs::hugs:

Hope u get to hear it sooner than soon!!

For Doppler I tried twice but no luck till now tht makes me so sad 
Is it that I am a first time mom because of which I am not able to hear the heartbeat using the home Doppler?though I have my appointment on Wednesday so really eagerly waiting for that 

I will try the warm bath trick too as suggested by Kylas 
Any first time mom here?? Which week u guys started getting success using at home Doppler I am using angel sound Doppler


----------



## greats

Anyone have baby kicking/punching/jumping on cervix? I didn't get this with my daughter until the 3rd tri so I'm totally freaked out right now! This baby feels huge! She has been moving so much today that I can't get comfortable. Wah!


----------



## LavenderLove

Mrs. Eddie said:


> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> I've set the date for our gender reveal! It's actually about two weeks after we actually find out ourselves but there was no way I was having it the same weekend as my friend's baby shower! We'll just have to be super good about keeping our traps shut.
> 
> I'll still spill the beans here! I'll also be telling my folks since I'm 99% sure they won't be able to make the trip up here to attend, plus they don't know any of my friends. :haha:
> 
> Gender reveals are so fun! I still have to figure out how we'll share the news this time...We had a great time telling people last time, (did little pink, decorated sonogram pics with Isla's name on them that we handed out to everyone and a cake).Click to expand...

I'm going all out and doing a party, but am going to put together a nice image announcement for my folks since they're not in the country.

The decorations I've got all set for what I want a well as how we'll reveal, so now it's just hammering out the games to play and getting some good finger food together (I'm totally going for fizzy pink lemonade with frozen blueberries for drinks). I just hope I can find games that aren't too cheesy! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

LavenderLove said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> I've set the date for our gender reveal! It's actually about two weeks after we actually find out ourselves but there was no way I was having it the same weekend as my friend's baby shower! We'll just have to be super good about keeping our traps shut.
> 
> I'll still spill the beans here! I'll also be telling my folks since I'm 99% sure they won't be able to make the trip up here to attend, plus they don't know any of my friends. :haha:
> 
> Gender reveals are so fun! I still have to figure out how we'll share the news this time...We had a great time telling people last time, (did little pink, decorated sonogram pics with Isla's name on them that we handed out to everyone and a cake).Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going all out and doing a party, but am going to put together a nice image announcement for my folks since they're not in the country.
> 
> The decorations I've got all set for what I want a well as how we'll reveal, so now it's just hammering out the games to play and getting some good finger food together (I'm totally going for fizzy pink lemonade with frozen blueberries for drinks). I just hope I can find games that aren't too cheesy! :haha:Click to expand...

That all sounds like a lot of fun! I'm sure everyone will love it :thumbup: It's a lot of fun telling everyone the sex. After we told everyone my Mom pulled out a bunch of girls stuff she had already bought, she was convinced I was having a girl from the beginning :haha:


----------



## fisher640

greats said:


> You're so lucky you get your anatomy scan so early! I still have over 2 weeks until mine. They won't do it before 20 weeks at all. I had my daughter's at 18+6 with my old OB Lol
> 
> Going out to breakfast this morning, then studying for 2 exams. Joy!
> 
> So I haven't felt baby move in 1.5 days, now. I'm getting a lil worried bc even a cold root beer last night didn't get her moving. This happens to me every week and drives me crazy!!!

I know I'm annoyed! My OB says they're trying to push them back to 20 weeks so she won't even give me the script til my 18 week appointment at the end of the month &#128546;


----------



## KylasBaby

Had our anatomy ultrasound yesterday. Baby looks great! Has all her parts and they're doing what they're supposed to. Still measuring 3 days ahead :) She was practicing swallowing some fluid. It was pretty cute. 

I've felt her moving a few times today. It's super cool. I had been feeling light taps but then Friday she started with the proper kicks. Love it!


----------



## MrsHudson

That's good to hear Kyla!

Lavender I can't wait to do our gender reveal pic. I'm just going to send it to the parents because it kind of makes me giggle when they get confused. 

I bet you're having fun planning it! 

Forgot my medicine last night so am not feeling the best today. Just going to take it easy.


----------



## Sass827

Me too mrs. Hudson. When my SIL gave my mil a framed ultrasound pic as a pregnancy announcement, my mil literally said, "why are they sending me a picture of a koala?" :haha:
Congrats on the great scan Kyla! Can't wait for ours. 
So, not sure what's up but I'm insanely, bizarrely, unquenchable starving today. What gives? :(


----------



## MrsHudson

Sass827 said:


> Me too mrs. Hudson. When my SIL gave my mil a framed ultrasound pic as a pregnancy announcement, my mil literally said, "why are they sending me a picture of a koala?" :haha:(

That's hilarious! We announced our pregnancy with two onesies for both parents and then a picture frame for DHs grandma and they were so confused. Until my mom shouted "she's pregnant!" It was priceless. This baby makes me feisty I tell ya!

I wish I could eat. I stopped getting hungry all the time about a week ago. It's kind of weird.


----------



## LavenderLove

MrsHudson said:


> Lavender I can't wait to do our gender reveal pic. I'm just going to send it to the parents because it kind of makes me giggle when they get confused.
> 
> I bet you're having fun planning it!

It's a mixture of stress and fun, haha. Mostly fun though!

Has anyone here not gained much during their pregnancy thus far? I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight after the MS, but I haven't gained anything other than that. I was supposed to go to my midwife tomorrow but because I'm sick I have to postpone it until I'm better. I have to sit with this anxiety about the weight even longer now.

I wish I could at least feel movement do know baby's okay but I still can't feel anything yet so the worry continues.


----------



## MrsHudson

I'll find out for sure tomorrow but I don't think I've really gained. Last time I had gained the 6 of 7 lbs lost in first tri but I don't think I've gained since. I was just a telling DH I really worried about she'll say tomorrow. I was doing good for a bit but am back to sick.


----------



## Pearly86

Lavender love even I have not gained much even though I dint have any morning sickness still I guess I am only around 2 lbs gain and haven't felt any movement yet which they say with first pregnancy you dnt get to feel before 18-20 weeks
So waiting for that
How much should be the weight gain and how are u guys managing that ?

I have my ultrasound tomm will be seeing bubb after a month so excited !!


----------



## KylasBaby

According to my OBs scale I've gained 8lbs. That's with clothes and boots on. According to my scale it's 4/5. I've honestly expected more based on how much I'm eating haha. So im happy with it. 

How much every woman should gain is different. Depends on prepregnancy weight and your height. Your doctor should be able to tell you how much you ahould gain. Mine hasn't said anything yet so im doing good. All she's said at my 8 week appoibtment is to try to exercise when I'm feeling well enough to. So I figure I'll be feeling well enough to when all this snow melts and it's warmer out ;)

I've been feeling light taps for weeks now, but started feeling proper kicks on Friday which was 17+3. It's my first. Not I feel her at least once a day. Yesterday three times! Kicks still kind of weird me out of im honest lol. Like being flicked from within my own body. I love it but it's weird at the same time. And just for good measure I just got a kick ;)


----------



## hopingnowsit

congrats on your scan kyla.....can't wait for mine on monday :)
as for weight gain I've gained back 2 of the 6 lbs I lost so far so I'm pretty happy with that...any of you ladies still getting some nausea?


----------



## MrsHudson

Well when I went in today I'm down 1 lb pound again. So they're starting to watch me. Maybe it's because I threw up everything I ate last night... This baby is killing me!

Other than that baby's heart was still beating away. Have me some good kicks on the way home too. I'll be able to schedule the anatomy scan in April on Friday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Sass827

I think the general rule is nada in the first tri then 1 lb each week after. There's some apps that will calculate your pre preg bmi then tell you how much to gain after. 
I gained 50-55 lbs with my first! Still carrying 14/15 lbs from that so I didn't gain in the first tri this time, but instead of feeling like a success, it just feels like a wash. So I am 5'3" and 144 pre preg, so my bmi is classed as obese. I've gained 1/2 lbs this week and feeling so big. I hope this isn't the beginning of a landslide.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry your feeling so bad m. Hudson. I'm sure you're doing all you can to keep food down. If your ever feeling decent, those carnation instant breakfast mixes pack a ton of vitamins etc in each serving. No worries for your baby though. They will take it from you no matter what. It's yourself you need to worry about. 
After having dd, I think I pinched a nerve in my shoulder while bfing. It was so painful. My dr did an X-ray on it and they thought she had stripped the calcium out of a part of my shoulder! Turned out to just be the nerve and my bone was ok, but seriously! How insane? Watch out for yourself gf.


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> I think the general rule is nada in the first tri then 1 lb each week after. There's some apps that will calculate your pre preg bmi then tell you how much to gain after.
> I gained 50-55 lbs with my first! Still carrying 14/15 lbs from that so I didn't gain in the first tri this time, but instead of feeling like a success, it just feels like a wash. So I am 5'3" and 144 pre preg, so my bmi is classed as obese. I've gained 1/2 lbs this week and feeling so big. I hope this isn't the beginning of a landslide.

I've heard this method too. It really depends on what you weigh though...I'm overweight and my doctor said I could get by gaining only 15 lbs. That seems impossible, but I went a little overboard in the beginning with the eating for two mentality. The past few weeks I've maintained and made some better eating choices. I've given myself another 17 lbs to gain and still be ok with my overall weight but I don't know if its all up to me. 

OT: I have to chime in here. You are considered obese at 144? That seems impossible only because I used to do weight watchers and 140ish is the high mark for goal weights at that height (I'm 5'3", 5'4"). Either way, it doesn't really matter as its all about how you feel and how you carry it.


----------



## MrsHudson

Sass827 said:


> I'm so sorry your feeling so bad m. Hudson. I'm sure you're doing all you can to keep food down. If your ever feeling decent, those carnation instant breakfast mixes pack a ton of vitamins etc in each serving. No worries for your baby though. They will take it from you no matter what. It's yourself you need to worry about.
> After having dd, I think I pinched a nerve in my shoulder while bfing. It was so painful. My dr did an X-ray on it and they thought she had stripped the calcium out of a part of my shoulder! Turned out to just be the nerve and my bone was ok, but seriously! How insane? Watch out for yourself gf.

My mom just suggested protein shakes to help me with sickness too so I'm going to pick some up at the store. I feel good for a bit then bad and so on. I told DH I think the baby is killing me. He said no just stealing your nutrients. Sounds about the same to me lol. Oh well I'm happy to be pregnant and have gotten here fairly easy. 

I was 117 lb prepregnancy at 5'4 and am said to gain 20-35 lbs. for our wedding back in May I weighed 105 (way too skinny) and had Iaintained that, I would have gained more since that's underweight.

Ouch on the shoulder!


----------



## lulu83

I'm still getting sick a few times a day. I still have the picc line, so at least I'm getting fluids with folic acid, thiamine and multi vitamins (put in the fluids) and I've gained back 2 of the 8lbs I've lost :happydance:


----------



## greats

If it helps I've gained 20lbs and my diet is actually pretty good. I've been staying active as well. Doctors are worried bc of my weight gain, protein in my urine, and now today I've thrown up 7x so far and my head is pounding. Waiting for a nurse to call me back bc I feel like something isn't right. I'm so shaky and weak right now.


----------



## Sass827

Oh greats! That's terrible! I hope you get an answer soon. 
The site says I should shoot to end up between 160-170 as my final weight. With dd I ended up closer to 180, so 160/170 would be a huge improvement and hopefully help me in having a better l&d experience, or so I hope. That's what I keep telling myself. 
It's just so hard with how often I'm feeling hungry and it seems like there's sweets every where! Ahh!


----------



## LavenderLove

Ahhh greats that's not good! Hopefully there's answers for you soon!

Thanks ladies! All I have to go by right now is the Ovia app guide for weight. I'm below the range where it says I should be, so I've got to wait until I can see my midwife for an appointment to get the specifics.

I know there have been ladies I've talked to who have barely gained any weight and their babies were born 100% healthy so I shouldn't worry, but it's hard not to!


----------



## DSemcho

Any update greats??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I've only gained about 5lbs this time so far and pre-pregnancy I was 125 lbs and 5'4 (so average sized). With Isla I was so hungry I could eat all the time, this time I just don't have that same type of hunger :shrug: I was talking to my midwife about it at my appointment yesterday and she said that mothers with second babies are often eating healthier than before they had their first (because they are focused on feeding their child healthy food) and so their nutritional requirements are being met more efficiently. 

My 16 week appointment went well; heard baby's HB again and also heard the baby kicking away the Doppler when it would come near it; seems like maybe this baby will be feisty like their sister, we're in big trouble :winkwink:

Mrs. Hudson, protein shakes will definitely help! I have Crohn's disease and during flares I have been able to get my nutritional requirements through those if necessary. Hope that you start to feel better soon.

Greats, really hope that everything is OK, update us when you can :hugs:


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats relply soon! I woke up worried about you.


----------



## greats

Hi ladies. After throwing up 8x yesterday, I did manage to keep some Gatorade down. The nurse wanted me to keep down a shot glass of Gatorade every half hour and I did. I went to bed feeling pukey but woke up feeling a lot better! I must have had some stomach bug. 

I've been drinking Gatorade all morning and ate a small breakfast. So far so good! I'm super dehydrated though so need to just keep drinking liquids all day. 

My face and neck look horrendous, though! Broken capillaries ALL OVER. It's so gross.

Oh and I had a bunch of blood work done on Tuesday and a culture done so I should find out why there's a lot of protein in my urine by tomorrow.


----------



## Pearly86

Greats hope you feeling better now! Protein in urine is definitely something to get checked up soon and do drink lots of water hun as vomiting causes dehydration 

Let us know how u feeling hun!

Also I am just 5 and my weight is 54kgs my pre pregnancy weight was 53 kg so I have gained 2 lbs so far 

I also want to Download the apps which help in estimating the weight so I can calculate the weight I should gain

Well had my scan yesterday saw bubb after a month and he was cutely sleeping on his tummy but they were able to take all the measurements well and he measuring perfect but I just have a doubt as the nurse said he is 6 oz so is it big? As I read everywhere 16 weeks baby should be 3-4 oz but she said he is a perfect weight


----------



## QueenQueso

LavenderLove said:


> Has anyone here not gained much during their pregnancy thus far?

I'm still down. On my home scale, I lost about 10 lbs during the first tri. I've started to gain back, but I think I'm still down about 7 or 8. I had a lot of nausea this time. Not much actual throwing up, but the nausea made it really hard to eat anything for a few months.



Pearly86 said:


> How much should be the weight gain and how are u guys managing that?

In my first pregnancy, I was 130lbs (I'm 5'7") and they told me I should expect to gain at least 20. I ended up losing 15, but then gained the 15 back PLUS the 20, so I was 150 at delivery. I didn't lose any of it and in my second, I gained 50. Delivered at 201. This time, my goal is to not go past 200. I started at 170, so that's allowing myself 30 lbs. Other than having that goal in mind, I'm not really doing anything special to manage it.

Only in my first pregnancy did an OB mention an amount to gain. The other two offices haven't said a word about weight.

AFM, my anatomy scan is a week from today! :happydance: I bought some pink and blue paint in preparation for the gender reveal, now I just need to find a plain white shirt. I thought I'd get a tank top from Walmart (sized up so I could wear it for awhile as it got hot out) but they didn't have any out yet.

I have girl as my official guess on the front page, but I'm not sure how I feel. I was so so very sure it was going to be a girl, even before I got the bfp, I _knew_ if we conceived that month that's what it would be. But then when I had my u/s (I was 10w4d, they said I was 11w), as soon as I saw that picture pop up onscreen, my gut reaction was that I was looking at a picture of a baby boy.

So I can't decide how I feel anymore. Do I keep my girl guess because that was my initial gut reaction, or did I have some sort of flash of insight when I actually 'saw' the baby? And then I think that maybe my reaction to the scan was boy because both my older kids were boys, so BOY is what I'm conditioned to see on the screen? :shrug: We will find out soon!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Glad you're doing better greats! The last couple of times I've gotten sick was like that. I was violently throwing up then mostly fine the next day. I was thinking it was a bug at first until it happened again. 

Yay for gender reveals! I already bought the stuff for that and my scan isn't even scheduled yet lol. I've seen most people are correct with their first gut reactions. But well see. You have a 50/50 chance. 

AFM I feel great today. It's actually kind of weird. Made myself breakfast showered and am now dealing with our broken washer. The thing is brand new and was not cheap so I'm not Very happy.


----------



## wonders10

Greats - Glad you are feeling a little better. Keep taking it easy! Hope there is a not serious cause for the extra protein :hugs:

Queso - From the beginning, my gut said this baby was a girl. When I had a second ultrasound, I started to waiver for a little bit for a few days but its a girl! I'd go with your initial instinct :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, glad to hear that you're doing better, hope you figure out what's going on soon.

QueenQueso, I would go with your initial instinct too. I thought Isla was a girl initially and then convinced myself she was a boy later on. I also thought this was a girl early on but am waivering again...


----------



## MrsChezek

I gained 20 lbs with my first pregnancy too. I started at 135lb (am 5' 7") and dropped back to it at delivery but breastfeeding sucked another 10# out of me! So I was rocking at 125 for over a year after delivery. Once I stopped nursing though I instantly gained 5 lbs. I started this pregnancy at 130b and we'll see where things go...I didn't gain much the first tri cause of the morning sickness but now that it's passed, I'm totally giving into cravings and just don't have the time I had the first time around to cook healthy, etc. I'm just too tired after getting my 2 year old fed, dressed, entertained, etc. So I don't think it will be as 'graceful' this time around :dohh:

It's been snowing all day here and we already had a ton of snow on the ground. I'm so tired of winter! Though it is beautiful. Since the snow is soft but sticky, we actually got to go sledding this morning. Just for a little bit cause it was coming down pretty hard. If it ever stops, I'd like to go make a snowman. Anything other than sitting at home with a toddler!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

So this is where you're all hiding! I guess I don't look through the forums too often. I hope you guys don't mind if I jump in :) I'm due with my second girl 11th of August but will be having cesarean probably at 38 weeks in late July. 

Looking forward to getting to know you guys :flower: 

:flower:


----------



## techheather

CaribbeanBaby said:


> So this is where you're all hiding! I guess I don't look through the forums too often. I hope you guys don't mind if I jump in :) I'm due with my second girl 11th of August but will be having cesarean probably at 38 weeks in late July.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys :flower:
> 
> :flower:

Join in. If you look on the front page. There is info about the secret Facebook group. I think it gets more action now than here on bnb. Some of us cross post some don't. 

Welcome. And I'm due the 11th as well


----------



## DSemcho

Ugh. We are moving back to the states in 40-ish days, and DH is saying we don't need cell phones when we get back because we haven't needed one the whole four years we've been in Turkey. The difference is that we don't go off base without each other, and the base is so small that I'd be able to find him. However in the states it'll be different because once we get there we are driving from Baltimore, MD to Holloman AFB, NM. But also with me being pregnant if something goes wrong I need to be able to call him anytime. And my family will want to talk to me a lot and I don't want to be on the phone a lot, so texting is helpful. Please tell me I'm not crazy? We can get unlimited texting and talking for $130 a month (both phones). And what if I go down to El Paso without him one day (1.5 hours away) and I go into labor??


----------



## LavenderLove

You're not crazy! It's totally a valid concern. Your needs change as your living situation changes. If I was in your shoes I'd totally want a cell phone, too! It's a huge comfort having one myself because of the texting and having the phone on me wherever I go so if there ever is an emergency I can make calls ASAP.


----------



## KylasBaby

CaribbeanBaby said:


> So this is where you're all hiding! I guess I don't look through the forums too often. I hope you guys don't mind if I jump in :) I'm due with my second girl 11th of August but will be having cesarean probably at 38 weeks in late July.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys :flower:
> 
> :flower:

Glad you found us. We aren't hiding, but not as active as before we also had a fb group too. A good chunk of people use that rather than here so it's not as active, but there are instructions on the first page to join the group. Friend one of us admins and we will add you. 



DSemcho said:


> Ugh. We are moving back to the states in 40-ish days, and DH is saying we don't need cell phones when we get back because we haven't needed one the whole four years we've been in Turkey. The difference is that we don't go off base without each other, and the base is so small that I'd be able to find him. However in the states it'll be different because once we get there we are driving from Baltimore, MD to Holloman AFB, NM. But also with me being pregnant if something goes wrong I need to be able to call him anytime. And my family will want to talk to me a lot and I don't want to be on the phone a lot, so texting is helpful. Please tell me I'm not crazy? We can get unlimited texting and talking for $130 a month (both phones). And what if I go down to El Paso without him one day (1.5 hours away) and I go into labor??

A cell would definitely be important for a pregnant lady. A whole number of things could happen. What about a prepaid cell? Or one you can pay as you go? They're cheaper and you only pay for what you use. As long as you can get whole of him, hubby doesn't necessarily need a cell if you could call him at work and whatnot.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ladies, if we can please check the front page and make sure everything is up to date - due date, gender, etc. I want to make sure it's as accurate as possible. I posted this on the fb group as well so hopefully we can even up the numbers between the two sites. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

MrsChezek I'm finding that pregnancy is a totally different experience with a toddler. Way more tired this time around and feel like it's going by way too quickly. I totally get eating what is convenient every once and awhile, last night Isla and I both snacked on Goldfish crackers after I picked her up from day care :haha:

DSemcho, you are not being crazy at all, you totally should have a cell phone, I know when pregnant I am paranoid if I ever forget my phone at home. You guys could just get basic pay as you go plans that wouldn't be that expensive. Probably a good idea for your DH to have one as well in case you need to get ahold of him.


----------



## DSemcho

I've told DH we will need the unlimited talk and text when baby comes. Especially the texting. Before we moved to turkey I could easily clear 1,000 texts a month. And I don't like talking to my mom on the phone but she'll want to talk all the time.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thanks guys :) I've requested Kyla add me!


----------



## EmyDra

Updating to say I'm team :blue: and due date will be staying at the 16th of August.


----------



## KylasBaby

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Thanks guys :) I've requested Kyla add me!

Will get to that as soon as I get back!



EmyDra said:


> Updating to say I'm team :blue: and due date will be staying at the 16th of August.

Thanks. Will update when I get back.


----------



## MrsHudson

Mine is still accurate. I do predict a girl though.


----------



## wonders10

As of this moment, the front page is still correct for me :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks ladies! I appreciate you all checking. 

So baby girl has officially had a name change. We were trying to figure out between Ashlyn and Juliana. OH suggested Ashlyn Juliana. I really wanted to use Grace after her great aunt, but I told her since I preferred Ashlyn (she said she was equal on them) that she got to pick the middle name. So Ashlyn Juliana it is!


----------



## QueenQueso

My date is actually July 28, though I have an apt next week and I intend to discuss moving it officially back to Aug 1.

(I was tracking ovulation with test strips and we specifically bd'd only 3 times, so I'm rock solid on my dates. I know it's only half a week off, but since it's a rcs they're wanting to go at 39w.)


----------



## MrsG09

I'm still good on the front page, Kylas.

DSmecho, I can completely understand you wanting a cell phone plan when you return. Hopefully DH comes around! Personally, I would be worried sick to not have my phone in case something were to happen and I needed to get ahold of DH. I've even been trying to remember to take it out when I walk the dogs lately, for fear of falling on the ice!


----------



## greats

DSemcho said:


> Ugh. We are moving back to the states in 40-ish days, and DH is saying we don't need cell phones when we get back because we haven't needed one the whole four years we've been in Turkey. The difference is that we don't go off base without each other, and the base is so small that I'd be able to find him. However in the states it'll be different because once we get there we are driving from Baltimore, MD to Holloman AFB, NM. But also with me being pregnant if something goes wrong I need to be able to call him anytime. And my family will want to talk to me a lot and I don't want to be on the phone a lot, so texting is helpful. Please tell me I'm not crazy? We can get unlimited texting and talking for $130 a month (both phones). And what if I go down to El Paso without him one day (1.5 hours away) and I go into labor??

You can always do what me and my dh do... We have pay as you go phones... We do Virgin Mobile and pay $78/month for the both of us combined including taxes and we get unlimited texting, data, and 200 calling minutes a month. Actually since we've been with them for over 2 years we now get unlimited calling included. We had to pay for the phones up front, but it's been wayyyyyy cheaper than when we had a plan with Sprint.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

My due date was actually moved to August 18, I'm still predicting girl. Thanks Kyla!


----------



## MrsChezek

My info is accurate as of right now - thanks *Kyla*! and lovely name choice :thumbup:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Ashlyn Juliana is lovely :)

We have chosen Elizabeth Idaliah, both which are family names. We'll go with "Ellie" but when she's older, "Elizabeth" is so versatile she can pick whatever nickname she likes.


----------



## lian_83

I agree with Greats about PAYG option. Also, maybe you can find a deal where the credit is valid for a year or 6 months. I'm not sure about the states, but here DH and I pay like $40/year for one phone. There is like 120 mins of free call so the actual credit lasts a long time. We just use our phones when necessary so I'm sure you know what I mean.

I'm sure you can find something within budget. 



DSemcho said:


> Ugh. We are moving back to the states in 40-ish days, and DH is saying we don't need cell phones when we get back because we haven't needed one the whole four years we've been in Turkey. The difference is that we don't go off base without each other, and the base is so small that I'd be able to find him. However in the states it'll be different because once we get there we are driving from Baltimore, MD to Holloman AFB, NM. But also with me being pregnant if something goes wrong I need to be able to call him anytime. And my family will want to talk to me a lot and I don't want to be on the phone a lot, so texting is helpful. Please tell me I'm not crazy? We can get unlimited texting and talking for $130 a month (both phones). And what if I go down to El Paso without him one day (1.5 hours away) and I go into labor??


----------



## hivechild

lian_83 said:


> I agree with Greats about PAYG option. Also, maybe you can find a deal where the credit is valid for a year or 6 months. I'm not sure about the states, but here DH and I pay like $40/year for one phone. There is like 120 mins of free call so the actual credit lasts a long time. We just use our phones when necessary so I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm sure you can find something within budget.
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. We are moving back to the states in 40-ish days, and DH is saying we don't need cell phones when we get back because we haven't needed one the whole four years we've been in Turkey. The difference is that we don't go off base without each other, and the base is so small that I'd be able to find him. However in the states it'll be different because once we get there we are driving from Baltimore, MD to Holloman AFB, NM. But also with me being pregnant if something goes wrong I need to be able to call him anytime. And my family will want to talk to me a lot and I don't want to be on the phone a lot, so texting is helpful. Please tell me I'm not crazy? We can get unlimited texting and talking for $130 a month (both phones). And what if I go down to El Paso without him one day (1.5 hours away) and I go into labor??Click to expand...

There is a $30 a month prepay plan through Walmart for T-Mobile that we have which gives us unlimited text and data and 100 minutes talk. 

My husband uses Skype for long calls as it doesn't eat into his call minutes, and I have and use a Google voice number which allows for free calls in the US and I believe Canada and is dirt cheap for international calls, and is 100% over data so again doesn't use any minutes on your plan. With an Android phone, the Google voice calling is integrated seamlessly into the native Hangouts app which also handles all my texts.


----------



## MrsChezek

We're currently "sitting on" a couple name choices...
Tristan Avery
Parker Pierce
Tyler Bryce

We're using them at random to see how we like them...we aren't telling any family or friends our name choices (just shared here really) as we don't want their opinions. It's hard enough to agree on a name just the two of us!!!!!

I'm feeling pretty good since Monday...the nausea went away and so of course I'm nervous. Constantly trying to feel for kicks and movement...I don't see my doc until next Monday (so 10 days away!) so I hate waiting...after that, it will be the anatomy scan! :happydance: I sooooo want them to doublec heck it's a boy cause my pregnancy cravings are the same as they were with Hayden and all my heart rates have been high too! Can't wait...5 more weeks!


----------



## MrsHudson

We have a group plan through Verizon and it's $75 per person. For what we have I think its a good deal. 

So I wasn't able to schedule my anatomy scan this week because they didn't have the schedule ready and told me to call today. I call today and it's still not ready!!!! Don't they get how anxious is mommys are? I want to know if I need to call baby Lucy or oliver lol.


----------



## Sass827

I'm good on the front page too. Thanks Kyla! Love the new name. Hadn't thought of it before, but when you said it I realized I know 4 Ava's and I don't think I know that many kids. Not sure of their middle names though. We're going to Disney on ice tomorrow for dd and one of her Ava's actually. 
I'm with everyone, you need a phone dsem. 
And so funny you say you want to see the boy bits mrs chez. I was the exact same. There's something odd and unbelievable about getting a phone call just from bloodwork. I said this to the ultrasound tech and I'm sure she thought I was nuts. At least got me, I really needed to see it to fully believe it. 
Bad news has me stressed today. Went to the dentist and they said my dental implant has an infection that could be in my bloodstream. I have an appointment Monday morming with an oral surgeon. Super paniced this will cause me to miscarry. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm sure all will be OK Sass, hope you get things figured out soon, sucks about the infection :hugs:

Sorry you have to wait to book your gender scan Mrs. Hudson, I'm really excited to find out this baby's sex too. 

Right now we're thinking Harper for a girl and Ethan for a boy. :cloud9:


----------



## fisher640

LavenderLove said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Lavender I can't wait to do our gender reveal pic. I'm just going to send it to the parents because it kind of makes me giggle when they get confused.
> 
> I bet you're having fun planning it!
> 
> It's a mixture of stress and fun, haha. Mostly fun though!
> 
> Has anyone here not gained much during their pregnancy thus far? I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight after the MS, but I haven't gained anything other than that. I was supposed to go to my midwife tomorrow but because I'm sick I have to postpone it until I'm better. I have to sit with this anxiety about the weight even longer now.
> 
> I wish I could at least feel movement do know baby's okay but I still can't feel anything yet so the worry continues.Click to expand...

I'm still not back up to my pre pregnancy weight. I think with my first pregnancy I gained <5 lbs from prep regnant weight in the first 20weeks. No one seemed concerned. I ended up gaining 28 by my 39week appointment and probably would have gained 30 before delivery but I didn't make it to my last appointment cause I was in labor instead. Weight gain really picks up in the second half, don't worry they assured me many times last time that the baby gets first dibs one everything you take in.


----------



## fisher640

As for myself I had a bleeding scare this week :cry:

I had jury duty on Wednesday and went to the bathroom and wiped and there was blood! :wacko: it happened twice I called the doctor and they wanted me in the office right away. I was terrified but they found the heart beat right away and she checked me and said the cervix was closed and more or less was like "no one knows why this happens but everything looks fine don't worry about it"

I peeked with the ultrasound machine at work yesterday and the little one was having a regular dance part and heart was beating away. 

anyone else have placenta previa? Apparently that showed up on my first trimester ultrasound which no one mentioned to me. It can cause painless bleeding. Supposedly they usually resolve and don't cause trouble but it sounds like if it's still there near delivery time they do a pre term c section so you don't start dilating or contracting because of bleeding risks. :nope:

---- on the plus side! She gave me the script for the anatomy ultrasound now scheduled for March 27th!!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

My info is correct as well! Although we'll hopefully find out gender in just under a fortnight! Will update later!x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry about the bleeding Fisher, that would be so scary, glad baby is OK!


----------



## Sass827

Very nice names mrs. Eddie!
My bf just had placenta previa and had more monitoring. It did not resolve so she wasn't allowed to Dtd and had a c section. I hope yours clears up!


----------



## Pinkee

I haven't been on B&B for along time!
Sure have been all over the Facebook group though.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Had my U/S today and....
 



Attached Files:







S_50070_1425949899_fd972311-3682-445b-ad78-35b466cb1925_collageprintspah_0_4x6_0_0_0_2.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

How exciting Hoping, congrats on a little girl :cloud9: That pic of your LOs is so cute!

I am in such a foul mood today, yesterday afternoon was bad too. Not sure if it's still catching up on sleep from the time changing or just hormonal but am not a happy camper. Hopefully the nicer weather today will help lift my spirits...


----------



## EmyDra

Can't believe all the tickers are creeping up to halfway already...


----------



## KylasBaby

hopingnowsit said:


> Had my U/S today and....

Congrats! Will add that to the front page. Welcome to team pink!



Mrs. Eddie said:


> How exciting Hoping, congrats on a little girl :cloud9: That pic of your LOs is so cute!
> 
> I am in such a foul mood today, yesterday afternoon was bad too. Not sure if it's still catching up on sleep from the time changing or just hormonal but am not a happy camper. Hopefully the nicer weather today will help lift my spirits...

I've been grumpy a lot lately. But I think that's bc OH is on a business trip IN Disney and I'm super jealous and bitter about it. Told her she needs to plan an amazing baby moon lol. Let me know if that nice weather helps. Not sure when we will ever have nice weather again haha. 



EmyDra said:


> Can't believe all the tickers are creeping up to halfway already...

It's crazy how fast time is flying now!


----------



## Pinkee

To halfway!


----------



## Pearly86

hopingnowsit said:


> Had my U/S today and....

Many many congrats hun team pink is growing in numbers how exciting!!!

How is everyone doing?? Greats hope ur feeling better

M doing good have my appointment with ob this Thursday and had one on wed last week heard and saw bubb it was so exciting but he was sleeping in his tummy so cutely so much wanted to wake him up lol but everything was measured nicely and came up good as per it should be and heard hb if 152 bpm d t knw why my home Doppler doesn't work may be some more weeks 

So anyone eating walnuts?? Just curious as to how much is a good amount of nuts


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! Pearly, I eat a handful of mixed nuts every day as part of my lunch, and they include walnuts. They keep me full!

Mrs. Eddie, I was in a terrible mood yesterday bc my daughter was just throwing tantrum after tantrum and then I wanted to throw a tantrum! But today we are having a relaxing day just us two so my mood is a lot better today.

Afm, I have my anatomy scan in exactly one week! Praying baby is still a girl bc we have a lot set up already haha but I did keep tags on everything and saved receipts so I can easily exchange everything. 

My SIL found out she's having a boy! Finally since she's already 30 weeks! She's really disappointed, unfortunately, because she already has a 12 year old son. But she did it to herself because she kept telling herself for the entire pregnancy that baby is a girl. I told her she needs to picture a boy as well bc you just never know, but she refused to listen to me. Oh well.

So glad this weather is turning warm! 50s all week and supposedly 60 on Monday! I'll take it.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats hoping!
Hope the weather helped you mrs. Eddie. 
Contractors have kept dd up all day this week so she missing naps and not sleeping at night so I'm too tired to feel anything but tired. :(


----------



## DSemcho

Had my blood drawn yesterday for my second trimester blood screening ^_^

Packing out our house on 16/17 March.

Get to see the Nugget on 23March and then my last appointment here in Turkey is on 2April :D

1 April our last stuff gets picked up.

3 April last day of work.

15 April we fly out to the states.


----------



## KylasBaby

19 weeks yesterday! Feeling massive!

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image.jpg1_zpsfe5jr0ev.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

It is crazy that we are all approaching the half way mark :wacko:

Greats and Sass, sorry about your tired LOs. Isla has also been sleeping like crap the past couple of nights, which I'm sure is not helping my mood. Had a talk with DH this morning and feel better now (well it started off as a blow out but ended in a productive talk :haha:). I'm glad that you had a better day yesterday Greats, hope your DD has a great nap today Sass :thumbup:

Kyla, beautiful bump! The nicer weather is helping, I've been out walking every day at work this week, which has been a great energy booster as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkee

I know What you mean greats, I had my anatomy scan and I was really sweating she would say It's a boy!
I had already bought a crib and announced it was a girl. :blush:
But 3x scan 100% a girl :happydance:

Settled on the name Charlotte. Cannot settle on middle names. (It's traditional to have two middle names in my family)
I like Avri Rose. Even though Rose is SO popular, we met/married and live in the city of roses so it means alot. 

He likes Amelia Reign. :shrug:
Aurora & Arielle are still in the mix too.


----------



## greats

Pinkee, I love the name Aurora and contemplated it as a middle name but one of the suburbs out here is called Aurora and it's a shitty town so we said eh better not lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aurora is a beautiful name :thumbup:

I am starting to lean towards Ivy for a girl's name but DH is not sure if he's keen on it yet :growlmad:


----------



## Sass827

Pink- Charlotte amelia is a really pretty city in st. Thomas in the U.S. Virgin Islands. Just a fun fact.


----------



## techheather

Posted in fb group but here for the non face bookers. Completely shocked I thought boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pearly86

Techheather many many congrats hun ,did u have blood test to determine the gender before??


----------



## techheather

Pearly. No. I did not. I may still do it. I have to go back in a month to finish looking at heart. Couldn't see all they needed


----------



## Sass827

Congrats heather!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick fly in to say hi. :wave:

I also cannot believe that we are all nearing that mid way mark! I am hanging out for our next scan on 28th March. Really looking forward to finding out for sure what we are having. Even though I really wanted a girl, I'll just be excited now to find out which way we are going. I'll be just as happy to be team blue again and know that baby is happy and healthy. I'll also be so excited to start shopping and decorating!! Had much fun last weekend shopping for much needed maternity clothes. Loving feeling pokes and prods from baby as well. 

Hope everyone is well. I'll be back to update our gender in a couple of weeks.

xo


----------



## LavenderLove

Took my second SIPS blood test yesterday and now will have to wait a week to hear of the full genetic results of both that test and the test from the research trial I did. That means only about one more week until I find out what we're having!

I've been super frustrated with my blood pressure though. It's so low despite chugging water, gatorade, taking it easy, etc. Twice now this week I've run into trouble because of feeling so faint and it's starting to stress me out since I have my gender reveal party coming up in a couple weeks I still have to shop for but can't. :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats again on a girl Heather, very exciting!

Sorry you haven't been feeling great Lavender, do they know why your blood pressure is low? Sounds like you have been taking lots of precautions, which is great. Hopefully you'll feel better soon :hugs: Also, exciting that you will be finding out the baby's gender in a week :happydance:


----------



## hivechild

Had an ultrasound this morning at 16+4 to check everything. Both babies are looking good & the tech said she couldn't see any boy bits (MaterniT21 results indicated girls). She got a clear shot of one but the other had her legs crossed for a good bit & she only got a peek when little miss prim stretched her legs for a bit. 

Scan pics are on the FB group. Sorry, but I don't want to post them publicly.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

hivechild said:


> Had an ultrasound this morning at 16+4 to check everything. Both babies are looking good & the tech said she couldn't see any boy bits (MaterniT21 results indicated girls). She got a clear shot of one but the other had her legs crossed for a good bit & she only got a peek when little miss prim stretched her legs for a bit.
> 
> Scan pics are on the FB group. Sorry, but I don't want to post them publicly.

Amazing that they're both doing well! I'll have to pop on the FB page later today and check out the scan :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Not feeling too good today. I've been having trouble sleeping the past 2 nights and think it's just catching up with me. Feeling just off today, I don't know how else to describe it. I laid down for a quick nap and felt like I was having trouble taking a deep breath. Supposed to go to Olive Garden for dinner tonight so hoping I feel better in a few hours.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're not feeling well or sleeping well Greats, that really sucks. 

Hope you're able to rest and feel well enough to go out tonight :hugs:


----------



## MrsHudson

Sorry you're not feeling well greats. Sometimes my heart just start pounding for no reason and its hard to breath. Maybe it's anxiety?


----------



## LavenderLove

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Sorry you haven't been feeling great Lavender, do they know why your blood pressure is low? Sounds like you have been taking lots of precautions, which is great. Hopefully you'll feel better soon :hugs: Also, exciting that you will be finding out the baby's gender in a week :happydance:

Yeah, it's just a side-effect of pregnancy. Because your blood volume increases your blood vessels then expand to make room, causing it to drop. It's normal but of course it just makes me feel so crappy since I'm getting the extreme end of it! Sounds like I just have to ride it out and follow doc's orders until my body balances out again.

I'm sorry you're not feeling well Greats. It does sound like anxiety to me as well. Do try and take slow, deep, rhythmic breaths when you can. It does help a bit. There's tons of resources out there for pregnant women if it's something that just doesn't want to go away.


----------



## Sass827

I've gotten the strained breathing thing too just when I'm relaxing on the couch. I think it's more about all of my organs moving up and pushing on my lungs. That increased blood volume adds into the equation too I think. I find myself having to focus on breathing and taking deeper breaths as I get bigger.


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> I've gotten the strained breathing thing too just when I'm relaxing on the couch. I think it's more about all of my organs moving up and pushing on my lungs. That increased blood volume adds into the equation too I think. I find myself having to focus on breathing and taking deeper breaths as I get bigger.

That's what I was thinking. It started the other night when I kept waking up feeling like I couldn't take a proper breath. It seems to only happen when I'm laying down.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass' explanation would make sense Greats, hopefully it's nothing more serious. 

I'm starting to feel some stronger movements from the baby, which is really exciting. Feels like they are rolling around a lot right now. :cloud9:


----------



## wonders10

Sass827 said:


> I've gotten the strained breathing thing too just when I'm relaxing on the couch. I think it's more about all of my organs moving up and pushing on my lungs. That increased blood volume adds into the equation too I think. I find myself having to focus on breathing and taking deeper breaths as I get bigger.

I notice I get out of breath much quicker and it takes me longer than usual to recover when I do. I also have had the shortness of breath feeling, 3 times, all in the middle of the night. I would be laying down, falling back to sleep after a trip to the bathroom and I'd be able to take deep breaths, but just didn't feel like I was getting in enough, it was weird. I just sat up for a little bit and kept taking deep breaths and it eventually went away. Its an uncomfortable feeling though.

*Lavender* - How low has your blood pressure been? The lowest mine has gotten was this week, 112/68, at my doctor visit. The highest was 120/80 and I remember feeling a little nervous that day.


----------



## wantingagirl

Just doing my checking in on you all xx


----------



## wonders10

wantingagirl said:


> Just doing my checking in on you all xx

Hi, how are you? :flower:

Fingers crossed this is your month! Looking at your signature, its almost BD time :happydance:


----------



## Pearly86

Ha sometimes I feel shortness of breath too esp when lying down after dinner 

Also I am sleeping a lot is it a cause of worry??


----------



## hopingnowsit

Thank you all for the congrats sorry I haven't been on much latley but all my kids have had the darn flu first it was resp now its stomach uhg...I'll tell ya I have filled a 10 year quota of puke cleaning lol

Congrats on the girl heather..welcome to team pink!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wantingagirl said:


> Just doing my checking in on you all xx

Nice to hear from you :hi: , hope you're doing well!


----------



## LavenderLove

wonders10 said:


> *Lavender* - How low has your blood pressure been? The lowest mine has gotten was this week, 112/68, at my doctor visit. The highest was 120/80 and I remember feeling a little nervous that day.

A little better I think, thank you! I still felt crummy at the midwives yesterday and I think it was 99/58 then, but the rest of the day resting at home seemed to be okay. I slept in a ton today and seem to be okay taking it super easy. Hopefully a weekend of rest will do me good because I have things I really need to do this upcoming week!

Pearly don't worry about sleeping a lot. I've been doing the same lately! Baby's just sapping away our energy as always, haha.


----------



## KylasBaby

Sorry ladies haven't been keeping up with this thread. We got a new puppy! And OH left on a business trip just hours before he arrived so I've been super busy with him and work and trying to sleep with an itty bitty puppy who is up every few hours. Hope we are all doing well!


----------



## Sass827

Greats & pearl- are you laying on your back? 
Good luck with the new puppy Kyla! We got ours 2 years before having dd and I will say the puppy was just as tough as the baby!


----------



## KylasBaby

I have a 2.5year old dog too and remember she was a pain as a puppy. Also up every cpl hours. But she needed to go out every time. Luckily this pup doesn't and a quick pet puts him back to sleep. Can't wait for OH to get home so she can have puppy duty.


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> Greats & pearl- are you laying on your back?
> Good luck with the new puppy Kyla! We got ours 2 years before having dd and I will say the puppy was just as tough as the baby!

No I lay on either side. I've never been a back sleeper.


----------



## Pearly86

Sass827 said:


> Greats & pearl- are you laying on your back?
> Good luck with the new puppy Kyla! We got ours 2 years before having dd and I will say the puppy was just as tough as the baby!

No hun I sleep on my left or right but it usually happens the moment i lie down after sometime it gets comfOrtable 

Kyla many congrats on ur new puppy!!

Lavender great to hear you feeling better!! I knw too much of work going on building the nugget so exhaustion has to be there

Greats I hope u feel better hun what did doc say about protein in urine??


----------



## Sass827

Good moves ladies! Just laying on my back for 30 seconds makes me feel like I'm suffocating. It stinks!


----------



## QueenQueso

Hello ladies! Just coming in for a quick update! Posted on fb yesterday, we had our anatomy scan and found out the gender. Baby looks great, all measurements came back at normal and proportional to one another, cervix length is normal (whatever length that is...) and placenta is anterior and up towards the top (so no danger of attaching to my previous cesarean scar).

Baby is measuring BEHIND now, so my OB is officially moving my edd BACK TO AUGUST LIKE I WANTED! Yay! (It'll be a RCS, so I was very concerned about delivering too early when the cnm moved it up to July). He's going to review it closer, because the measurements lined up with an edd of roughly Aug 8, but my lmp date is Aug 1.

Oh, and we're officially on team :pink:! My original gut instinct was correct!
 



Attached Files:







ItsAGirl.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopingnowsit

Kyla congrats on your new puppy :)

QueenQueso Welcome to team PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

QueenQueso said:


> Hello ladies! Just coming in for a quick update! Posted on fb yesterday, we had our anatomy scan and found out the gender. Baby looks great, all measurements came back at normal and proportional to one another, cervix length is normal (whatever length that is...) and placenta is anterior and up towards the top (so no danger of attaching to my previous cesarean scar).
> 
> Baby is measuring BEHIND now, so my OB is officially moving my edd BACK TO AUGUST LIKE I WANTED! Yay! (It'll be a RCS, so I was very concerned about delivering too early when the cnm moved it up to July). He's going to review it closer, because the measurements lined up with an edd of roughly Aug 8, but my lmp date is Aug 1.
> 
> Oh, and we're officially on team :pink:! My original gut instinct was correct!

Welcome to team pink!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Can you believe it, the half way mark already :) sooo exciting!


----------



## greats

Ughhhhhh insomnia! Woke up at 4am absolutely wide awake. My daughter is at her grandma's house so we could have a sleep in, but apparently my body just isn't having any of it. I am seriously so wired right now I'm tempted to go clean the bathroom! :coffee: :wacko:


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Ughhhhhh insomnia! Woke up at 4am absolutely wide awake. My daughter is at her grandma's house so we could have a sleep in, but apparently my body just isn't having any of it. I am seriously so wired right now I'm tempted to go clean the bathroom! :coffee: :wacko:

You can come do mine when you're done :thumbup:


----------



## techheather

Kyla. My due date was moved ahead to 8. Was the 11th. So either one work. Lol. Whenever you get a chance. Not all that important lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats QueenQueso on team pink, so exciting! Love the announcement too :thumbup:

Greats, I'm the same, even if I can sleep in I'm wide awake by 5:30-6:00 am, totally sucks :nope: I was the same last time I was pregnant too.


----------



## KylasBaby

techheather said:


> Kyla. My due date was moved ahead to 8. Was the 11th. So either one work. Lol. Whenever you get a chance. Not all that important lol

Changed 



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Congrats QueenQueso on team pink, so exciting! Love the announcement too :thumbup:
> 
> Greats, I'm the same, even if I can sleep in I'm wide awake by 5:30-6:00 am, totally sucks :nope: I was the same last time I was pregnant too.

Me too. Sleeping until 6 is a luxury. Thankfully that's when my alarm goes off during the week, but on weekends I'd love to sleep in.


----------



## greats

My body finally wanted to sleep last night but my daughter did not haha She kept running into our room wanting a sippy of milk, climbing all over us, came in again at 6:30 bc she leaked through her diaper and she was soaked in pee. Not even coffee is keeping my sleepy ass awake right now lol

I have my anatomy ultrasound tomorrow morning! Praying all looks well! And praying baby is still a girl bc I really don't feel like exchanging all the new clothes and blankets we bought :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're going through the same thing Kyla, it sucks :nope:

Sounds like you had an eventful night/morning Greats, fx that she's still a girl :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

FINALLY found a few minutes to catch up!



Mrs. Eddie said:


> MrsChezek I'm finding that pregnancy is a totally different experience with a toddler. Way more tired this time around and feel like it's going by way too quickly. I totally get eating what is convenient every once and awhile, last night Isla and I both snacked on Goldfish crackers after I picked her up from day care :haha:

It's crazy harder!!! I actually took the time to rest, put my feet up, made sure to take my vitamins, eat a well balanced diet, etc with the first but now I'm so focused on making sure she eats all her vitamins, food, gets to her playdates, classes, etc that I forget to take care of myself...SO not fair to baby #2!!!! I've stayed away from fast food in fear of eating too much salt and dealing with high blood pressure so that's good but my food choices aren't great...a LOT of oatmeal bars!



Sass827 said:


> And so funny you say you want to see the boy bits mrs chez. I was the exact same. There's something odd and unbelievable about getting a phone call just from bloodwork. I said this to the ultrasound tech and I'm sure she thought I was nuts. At least got me, I really needed to see it to fully believe it.
> Bad news has me stressed today. Went to the dentist and they said my dental implant has an infection that could be in my bloodstream. I have an appointment Monday morming with an oral surgeon. Super paniced this will cause me to miscarry. Ugh.

I am just SO convinced it's still a girl based on all my symptoms...but this blood test is supposed to be like 99% accurate! :dohh: Anatomy scan on 4/13 so got a while to wait...I'm not giving away any of my girl clothes until the scan confirms! :haha:

Hope you got good news at your dentist appointment today - did they figure out the infection details?



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Right now we're thinking Harper for a girl and Ethan for a boy. :cloud9:

Harper was our girl name! Harper Avery...I LOVE that name!



Pearly86 said:


> So anyone eating walnuts?? Just curious as to how much is a good amount of nuts

Funny you should ask as I jus thought some the other day! I've been eating 3-4 walnut halves a day...they are VERY calorie dense of all the nuts so I'm trying not to eat too many. I eat almonds too as they are less fatty and less caloric.



LavenderLove said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> *Lavender* - How low has your blood pressure been? The lowest mine has gotten was this week, 112/68, at my doctor visit. The highest was 120/80 and I remember feeling a little nervous that day.
> 
> A little better I think, thank you! I still felt crummy at the midwives yesterday and I think it was 99/58 then, but the rest of the day resting at home seemed to be okay. I slept in a ton today and seem to be okay taking it super easy. Hopefully a weekend of rest will do me good because I have things I really need to do this upcoming week!Click to expand...

My blood pressure has been borderline low with like 100-110 over 60-65. With my first, my blood pressure was like 85-90 over 50-60 the whole time! I was always freezing!!!! (I had a winter baby). You have to sit up before standing up and take it easy...and remember to tighten (squeeze) your butt cheeks if you get light headed when you stand! It helps somehow.



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Greats, I'm the same, even if I can sleep in I'm wide awake by 5:30-6:00 am, totally sucks :nope: I was the same last time I was pregnant too.

I'm awake at like 5am every morning...takes me 1-1.5 hours to fall back asleep :cry: THEN, when my alarm rings I feel like I just feel asleep and got zero sleep!!! SO TIRED.

AFM, I had my 16 week appt today and everything sounded good. Not much else to report. Just tired. ALL.THE.TIME.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

MrsChezek, totally get the guilty feeling. I often feel bad for this baby as it's already not getting the same attention that I gave to Isla when she was in utero. Isla will go to day care a few days a week still after baby is born so I will get some one on one time with baby :thumbup: Also, we eat much healthier in general since having Isla so I try to think of all the nutritional benefits this baby must be getting :haha:

Sorry you're having trouble sleeping too, a common pregnancy ailment it seems :wacko:

Funny that Harper was your girl's name, DH loves it, the only name we agree on so far!


----------



## greats

Have such an upset tummy tonight! I had a turkey sandwich for lunch so hoping the lunch meat didn't cause anything. Ditching my class tonight.

I love the name Harper!

We have decided on the full name for our new baby girl... Livia Avery! I let DH pick her middle name. It's taken him weeks to decide! Lol


----------



## LavenderLove

Aw greats I love the name Livia! A childhood friend of mine named her girl that and I always thought it was pretty. :)

I got a call with the blood results today! Turns out I was the lowest possible risk factor for everything tested (hooray!) and we are now team pink! :pink: My crazy hunches and dreams were right! I'm soooo positively excited right now!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats on team pink *Lavender*!!! I feel so left out of this having a girl thing...I so wanted one and I'm like one of the 5% having a boy in August this year! :dohh: Just my luck...lol But having a boy has grown on me I guess...

*greats* - hope you feel better! And good luck tomorrow at your scan :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Mrs. Eddie said:


> MrsChezek, totally get the guilty feeling. I often feel bad for this baby as it's already not getting the same attention that I gave to Isla when she was in utero. Isla will go to day care a few days a week still after baby is born so I will get some one on one time with baby :thumbup: Also, we eat much healthier in general since having Isla so I try to think of all the nutritional benefits this baby must be getting :haha:
> 
> Sorry you're having trouble sleeping too, a common pregnancy ailment it seems :wacko:
> 
> Funny that Harper was your girl's name, DH loves it, the only name we agree on so far!

Yeah Harper was my number one...DH loves Morgan and Avery...my first born is Hayden so I liked the idea of Hayden and Harper. But I guess it will be Trystan! It's what we're leaning toward...and DH still wants Avery as the middle name...I wanted a more specific boys name since the first name is already gender neutral. But haven't thought of any yet...it's such a responsibility to pick someone's name!!!! It's for life in most cases :wacko:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on team pink Lavendar! 
So tired too. Dd is sick again with fever. Not sure if it's a virus or her 2 year molars? Either way we're house bound. :(
Hope you're ok greats! It's so hard avoiding lunchmeat, isn't it?!
Our scan is Wednesday. Standard nervous anticipation. Then dental surgery Monday. And very low pain meds during and after. I'm seriously terrified.


----------



## greats

Congrats Lavender! 

So nervous for my anatomy scan. 3 hours to go! Me and DD woke up with a head cold. And I still have an upset stomach. Soooooo glad hubby is taking off work today! And no babysitting today, either. I plan on sleeping after my ultrasound!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love the name Livia Greats, very cute! I hope that you're able to get some rest before your scan and feel better soon! Good luck at your scan today.

Congrats Lavender on team pink! 

Mrs.Chezek I find boys names way tougher than girls for some reason :wacko: I love the name Hayden too, it was also on my short list.

Sass, sorry that your daughter is ill, that really sucks. I hope she feels better soon and that your surgery goes OK, (I would be freaked about the mild pain killer too). I'm sure the scan will be wonderful, good luck!


----------



## KylasBaby

LavenderLove said:


> I got a call with the blood results today! Turns out I was the lowest possible risk factor for everything tested (hooray!) and we are now team pink! :pink: My crazy hunches and dreams were right! I'm soooo positively excited right now!

Congrats on team pink!



greats said:


> Congrats Lavender!
> 
> So nervous for my anatomy scan. 3 hours to go! Me and DD woke up with a head cold. And I still have an upset stomach. Soooooo glad hubby is taking off work today! And no babysitting today, either. I plan on sleeping after my ultrasound!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Sorry you all are sick. 

AFM, today is a bittersweet day. This day a year ago I was having my D&C. Today I hit the halfway mark with my baby girl. Not sure how I feel about today...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> I got a call with the blood results today! Turns out I was the lowest possible risk factor for everything tested (hooray!) and we are now team pink! :pink: My crazy hunches and dreams were right! I'm soooo positively excited right now!
> 
> Congrats on team pink!
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lavender!
> 
> So nervous for my anatomy scan. 3 hours to go! Me and DD woke up with a head cold. And I still have an upset stomach. Soooooo glad hubby is taking off work today! And no babysitting today, either. I plan on sleeping after my ultrasound!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Sorry you all are sick.
> 
> AFM, today is a bittersweet day. This day a year ago I was having my D&C. Today I hit the halfway mark with my baby girl. Not sure how I feel about today...Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks :))) 

I'm 3dpo today got my crosshairs 

Tried softcups and preseed for something new to try. I'm running out of ideas trying to take the laid back approach this month we shall see. It really gets to me sometimes going back go square one every month! 

My son has chicken pox! 

I'm ok I have good and bad days I miss my baby so much!!!


----------



## Pearly86

Many congrats on team pink lavendar!! 

Greats wish you all the best for your scan hun mine us in 2nd April!!

Well had my last appointmet on 12th and they tested for spida bifida got the result came out negative yayyyy

The same day had my glucose tolerance test The one hour test , this not given to all its basically my endo was worried as i had pcod so suggested for early glucose tolerance and I was so scared cuz she really has scared me all the time about it and guess what I passed with flying colors got 108 and the cut off is 140 hurray now I really want to throw the result on her lol

But will be certainly going for 24 weeks glucose tolerance too !!

Already 18 weeks and have started feeling little flutters which I assume is correct in what I am feeling sometimes there are dull achy pokes which confuses me is it the round ligsment pain of uterus growing or baby doing it but some are no pain free flowing movement for few seconds which I believe is called flutters!!

Also i am lot dizzy these days esp if I have no eaten for more than four hours 
How do I deal with this?? Is there anything alarming??


----------



## KylasBaby

Let's hear your names! And the meaning behind it, if any. If you don't know gender, give your top boy and girl names (one for each)!!

This little one is Ashlyn Juliana. We had settled on Ava Grace. Ave we just loved and Grace after OH's great aunt who passed and she was very close with. Then I realized there are Ava Graces everywhere. It was too popular for me. Then I loved Juliana and Ashlyn. OH loved both and couldn't decide between them so I decided on Ashlyn. I wanted Ashlyn Grace to keep her great aunt's name, but she didn't like them together so she suggested using both names. And voila Ashlyn Juliana :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Congrats lavender welcome to team PINK!

Good luck greats :)

Our girl will be Essence Eliza


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good news re the glucose test and spina bifida test Pearly, you must be relieved.

If this LO is a girl, her name will be Harper Ryan Patrice (middle names are both family names).

If this LO is a boy we are leaning towards Ethan Ryan David (middle names family names again), although we are not 100% decided on Ethan yet....:wacko:


----------



## Sass827

Love Harper, livia and Ashlyn. I super love ryan for a girl. It's always been on my top ten. 
Hope your scan is going great greats! 
We're back around to Remy and now debating Remy Olivia vs Remy Samantha. Remy means rower which my husband did in high school and college. It's also French and I did study abroad in France. And we got it from a series of novels we listen to together on road trips. The characters are married and named Sam and Remy Fargo. 
So we want the middle name to end in a. Samantha has more reasoning behind it but we like Olivia so much so we're just torn at this point.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Really like Remy as well Sass; it's not an overly common name either :thumbup:

I did the final part of my IPS testing today (just blood work and urine). Looking forward to getting the results at my next midwife appointment in a few weeks

As I left the building I realized I wouldn't be coming back there until my 20 week scan, so excited for that :happydance:


----------



## LavenderLove

Thank everyone! I actually celebrated by hitting up a sale and got my very first pink onesies for her. I just about fell over from cute putting those into the pair of overalls I already had at home. :)

That's great your tests came back all good Pearly! Best way to combat the dizzies is always have snacks and water on you at all times. I always have to put nut bars and other things in my purse when I go out and just be really good about snacking constantly.

As for names there's no strong contenders right now but we have plenty of time to decide! My mother's actually going to send me a list of family names to help me out so that will be nice to have.


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats again lavender!

Just checking in over here :)

For us a boy will be Oliver Turner. I know its really popular but I just love the name. Turner came from a Google search I did and it's also the last name of my favorite musician. 

For a girl it will be Lucy Ione. Lucy is after my grandma whom I dreamt about when I got my BFP and Ione is DHs great grandmothers name.


----------



## greats

I chose Livia bc my fave actress is Liv Tyler. I originally liked Olivia but it's way too popular for my liking, so came across Livia. Will call her Liv for short.

Middle name will be Avery. Hubby chose it bc it's a name in the Harry Potter books (though a death eater!!!! Lol)

I had my anatomy scan this morning! Baby looks great! And measuring over 21 weeks lol


----------



## DSemcho

This one is Cole (no middle name yet) Semcho

Sorry for the MIA on here - been super busy and sick as I've said on the FB page. Next ultrasound is on 23March and my last appointment is 2April.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I like the name Lucy a lot too, very cute!

Glad that the scan went well Greats! 

Nothing much to report here, tired today. Was counting down the days to my mat leave yesterday. Pretty bad as I'm going to be here until the end of July :haha: 

My midwife was telling me that they will sign me off sick then, she told me that I should definitely do that since I have the sick time and with already having another LO at home, will be nice to have some time to myself to rest while she's still in daycare full time. I am very much looking forward to that time. So I guess between that and the holidays I still have left to take (I think I have 17 days left, though I will likely carry five over for after mat leave) I won't be here that much longer at all...


----------



## MrsHudson

Lucy just fits the baby I pictire in my head. So if it's a boy I'll be very weirded out. I don't truly care either way I just have had an image in my head that'll be hard to shake. 

I'm really tired too. Took me forever to get out of bed.


----------



## Sass827

How much maternity leave do Canadians get mrs. Eddie? 
Are you finding out the sex mrs. Hudson? 
Our anatomy scan is in 2.5 hours. It's the first scan I'm having from an actual medical person, so im super nervous they'll tell me something is off. Excited to see her, but just terrified too, you know? I get like this before every big event. I'm such a ninny.


----------



## greats

Sassy, everything will be fine, don't worry!

Afm, I'm really sick... Again! I'm seriously sick every week now! And I need to vent. Any time we have an ultrasound, my husband will take the entire day off from work no problem. But when I had the stomach flu last week he refused to leave work early so that I could go to the doctors. And today, I begged him to take the day off so that I can rest, and he refused. He's ignoring all my texts as well.

I don't get it? It's not fair!

Edit: I have a slight fever now... 100.8. I sent him a picture of the thermometer. No reply.


----------



## MrsHudson

Sass we do plan to. Our anatomy scan is on April 6th. I know what you mean. I'm so nervous for ours. I had to take some medication twice in first tri that was a class C drug and it's had me concerned this whole time. It was under my ob's instruction but still. Good luck at yours!

Greats wth? On both you being sick and DH not helping you. I'm sorry that's happening. I hope it gets figured out and he helps you soon! My DH took the whole day off for my last scan which he didn't need too. 

I'm so hungry but nothing in this house sounds good. I may just have to get something. But I don't have the energy to move.


----------



## Pearly86

Greats u really need doctors assistance soon I dnt understand why ur hubby behaving this way but leave everything for now and go to doctors ur health and baby's more important hope everything gets fine soon!!

My 20 week scan on 2nd m excited and nervous yesterday whole night I felt flutters was so exciting to feel it as it's the first time I ever felt my baby

Sass good luck hun

Mrs h how are u hun!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly our scans are on the same day :thumbup:

Sass, we get a year off here, which is awesome. My workplace is also very family friendly so I get topped up to 70% of my salary for the first 6 months I'm off.

Greats, that's awful that your husband wouldn't stay home, I would be furious. I hope he doesn't expect you to look after him next time he gets sick :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHudson

Pearly I'm doing good! And you? Today is a no energy day for me. 

Wow a year! I'm jealous.


----------



## Sass827

A year sounds so nice! 
Did you buy some otc meds greats? Boo to your hubby. Not cool. 
Scan went really well. Baby is measuring a few days ahead putting me closer to August 14 than August 17. So funny. I thought I would be the other way based on my o day, so more like August 20 or so. Wonder how accurate they are? Only bummer is my placenta is too low. Hoping it moves up. I get another scan in 7 weeks to take a look.


----------



## greats

Thanks ladies. After bitching him out via text he finally came home from work at 2pm so that I could rest and not chase after our daughter and the boy I babysit. I stopped at the store to pick up some lemon and honey so I've been drinking hot tea with that and slathering Vicks vapor rub on my chest every hour. This pregnancy is kicking my ass!

Baby liked the hot tea with honey and lemon... She's kicking like crazy! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad he came home to help Greats, hope you're feeling better today.

Sass, also glad to hear that your scan went well and everything looks good. This baby was measuring ahead at my last scan too, will be interested about what they say at my next one.

Yes, Mrs.H, we are very lucky to get a year here. There is no way I could go back before then. I actually contemplated adding additional unpaid time to this leave so I would be off for 18 months but now I'm probably going to be coming back to a new position (promotion) so will likely have to come back when my leave is up. 

Nothing really new here. Baby was kicking a lot last night while I was in bed and I can literally feel stretching happening on my left side, (like where my bump is growing). Funny how much more I can feel these things the second time around, (don't remember feeling that at all last time :shrug:)


----------



## Pearly86

Greats great u feeling well and hubby cooperated that's great even!!! Yayy for the great scan!!! I am counting no of greats I wrote lol

Mrs h m doing great morning sickness all gone but I am sometimes more dizzy so I keep eating at regular intervals hope u start feeling better soon from morning sickness

Mrs Eddie yayy we have scans on the same day mine is at 9 am so will be done very soon hope I get to see everything good and all the good wishes to u as well ha I dnt feel much as it's the first time for me but m glad I finally started feeling flutters 

And awesome u get an year gap what a great firm u are in!!

Planning to start prenatal yoga from next week on so excited about that


----------



## greats

Pearly86 said:


> Greats great u feeling well and hubby cooperated that's great even!!! Yayy for the great scan!!! I am counting no of greats I wrote lol
> 
> Mrs h m doing great morning sickness all gone but I am sometimes more dizzy so I keep eating at regular intervals hope u start feeling better soon from morning sickness
> 
> Mrs Eddie yayy we have scans on the same day mine is at 9 am so will be done very soon hope I get to see everything good and all the good wishes to u as well ha I dnt feel much as it's the first time for me but m glad I finally started feeling flutters
> 
> And awesome u get an year gap what a great firm u are in!!
> 
> Planning to start prenatal yoga from next week on so excited about that

Hahahaha about the great!

I keep telling myself I'm going to do prenatal yoga and I never do! Maybe I'll make my hubby do it with me after our daughter goes to bed lol


I am so tired of being sick! I woke up with no voice. And I'm babysitting all day so trying to talk to 3 toddlers isn't going over very well lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

My scan is at 10:30 Pearly so they're not too far apart! :thumbup:

I love prenatal yoga! Right now I'm just doing it at home but I plan on starting a class at the beginning of May. 

Greats, I find I feel so much better after doing it. I must admit that I :rofl: at the thought about having your husband doing it with you. Mine has a lot of talk about connecting the baby moving inside you and a section on kegels, (let me know how he enjoys doing those :haha:)


----------



## MrsHudson

The job I just got said maternity leave is 6 weeks! Isn't that crazy? I don't get it as I'll be part time and haven't been there long enough but still. 

Pearly I'm in the same boat. I get a lot of dizzy spells so just try to take it easy. I do get ms maybe every couple of weeks now. This morning I did but it wasn't awful. 

Greats I'm glad he came home to help. Baby H loved tea too!

I did prenatal yoga once. While in the sitting position I felt like I was going to pass out so haven't since. I seem to do fine on walks or hikes with the dogs though.


----------



## Pearly86

Really need some reelief on dizziness though every time I eat i becomes ok does that mean I need to keep eating lol
I get my blood pressure checked too and it's always normal so I am wondering it shouldn't be a blood pressure issue too

Then comes Bieng anaemic which I think I am not and I take my Prenatals religiously after lunch 

What else can be the cause of dizziness m wondering


----------



## MrsHudson

It's really normal! Your blood doubles for baby and sometimes it's just too much for your body. There's nothing to really do but stay hydrated and don't get up too fast.


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie, lol! I can honestly picture him saying what's a kegal? :haha:

Pearly, I never got dizzy with my daughter but have with this pregnancy. I was sitting on the couch earlier eating tortilla chips and salsa when all of a sudden the room started spinning.


----------



## MrsHudson

I usually get it after walking up our stairs. Or when Im getting dressed. The other day I had to do my hair and make up sitting on the toilet. We needed to leave so I was determined lol.


----------



## Pearly86

Lol mrs H 

I get it random that's why I feel ill ask my doc too !!


----------



## MrsG09

KylasBaby said:


> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> I got a call with the blood results today! Turns out I was the lowest possible risk factor for everything tested (hooray!) and we are now team pink! :pink: My crazy hunches and dreams were right! I'm soooo positively excited right now!
> 
> Congrats on team pink!
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lavender!
> 
> So nervous for my anatomy scan. 3 hours to go! Me and DD woke up with a head cold. And I still have an upset stomach. Soooooo glad hubby is taking off work today! And no babysitting today, either. I plan on sleeping after my ultrasound!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Sorry you all are sick.
> 
> AFM, today is a bittersweet day. This day a year ago I was having my D&C. Today I hit the halfway mark with my baby girl. Not sure how I feel about today...Click to expand...

Awe, hugs, hun. :hugs:



KylasBaby said:


> Let's hear your names! And the meaning behind it, if any. If you don't know gender, give your top boy and girl names (one for each)!!
> 
> This little one is Ashlyn Juliana. We had settled on Ava Grace. Ave we just loved and Grace after OH's great aunt who passed and she was very close with. Then I realized there are Ava Graces everywhere. It was too popular for me. Then I loved Juliana and Ashlyn. OH loved both and couldn't decide between them so I decided on Ashlyn. I wanted Ashlyn Grace to keep her great aunt's name, but she didn't like them together so she suggested using both names. And voila Ashlyn Juliana :)

Names are still kind of up in the air for us. For girl, we're talking Evelyn Rose. Had talked about Grace for middle as it's one I've always loved, but then baby would end up with EGG for initials and I could see teasing happening with that later on down the road. As for boy, we really have nothing. I said Zachary, but DH shot that down real fast. Now he's said okay, but I think it's only because we've failed at coming up with anything else lol! I'm really trying to talk him into Leo for a boys middle name if it works with anything we come up with for a first if we have a boy. My grandpa was Leonard, and I still miss him like crazy, nearly 10.5 years later. Sometimes I think he sent this baby, we finally got our BFP the same month my grandpa was gone 10 years. Also around that time I started hearing my grandpa's favorite song in instrumental at my acupuncture treatments. 



greats said:


> Sassy, everything will be fine, don't worry!
> 
> Afm, I'm really sick... Again! I'm seriously sick every week now! And I need to vent. Any time we have an ultrasound, my husband will take the entire day off from work no problem. But when I had the stomach flu last week he refused to leave work early so that I could go to the doctors. And today, I begged him to take the day off so that I can rest, and he refused. He's ignoring all my texts as well.
> 
> I don't get it? It's not fair!
> 
> Edit: I have a slight fever now... 100.8. I sent him a picture of the thermometer. No reply.




greats said:


> Thanks ladies. After bitching him out via text he finally came home from work at 2pm so that I could rest and not chase after our daughter and the boy I babysit. I stopped at the store to pick up some lemon and honey so I've been drinking hot tea with that and slathering Vicks vapor rub on my chest every hour. This pregnancy is kicking my ass!
> 
> Baby liked the hot tea with honey and lemon... She's kicking like crazy! Lol

Glad he finally came home to let you rest. I never knew until now how much more brutal colds could be in pregnancy! This one is beating me down something fierce. DH tried hard not to give it to me, but that was unsuccessful...even non-pregnant though, I tend to catch everything I come in contact with. :growlmad: Hopefully you're feeling better soon!


----------



## QueenQueso

KylasBaby said:


> Let's hear your names! And the meaning behind it, if any. If you don't know gender, give your top boy and girl names (one for each)!!
> 
> This little one is Ashlyn Juliana. We had settled on Ava Grace. Ave we just loved and Grace after OH's great aunt who passed and she was very close with. Then I realized there are Ava Graces everywhere. It was too popular for me. Then I loved Juliana and Ashlyn. OH loved both and couldn't decide between them so I decided on Ashlyn. I wanted Ashlyn Grace to keep her great aunt's name, but she didn't like them together so she suggested using both names. And voila Ashlyn Juliana :)

We've decided on Daisy River.

On Daisy, we wanted a first name with a strong 'E' sound in it, because that's the only common factor with our two boys names. Otherwise, different letters, etymology, meanings, etc. So I went through and made these huge, ridiculous lists of every name I liked that had the E sound somewhere in it and then DH went through it and marked off the ones he hated, then we just revisited the list every few weeks until we had a couple favorites, then made a gut decision the day of the Ultrasound.

On River, a couple of things. We are die-hard Browncoats, anyone who knows what that means will know the importance of that character in that world. And then also, we have a campsite that we all refer to as 'the river'. It's a plot of land owned by a family friend and we and all of our friends and all their families basically spend all summer there. They started doing it as kids, over two decades later we still do and we take our kids. We met there, we started dating there, we were married there.

:flower:


----------



## greats

Anyone else's family on a ridiculously tight budget? Ever since I left my career as a police officer we have struggled financially. Even babysitting our money is tight. But I really love being home with my daughter as opposed to risking my life every day on the streets.
I do a budget every month, and always have my hubby check it over just to make sure I didn't forget something. Well, apparently I forgot to put our $150 car insurance on it this month and we both missed it (even with a checklist I follow... Stupid pregnancy brain!) so now I can't make a full car payment on my car. I'm so upset!
With Easter coming up and my sister in law's baby shower, I feel so stressed all of a sudden. :(


----------



## MrsHudson

We're on an extremely tight budget. I budget for an entire year so I can see where we'll loose or gain money and what we need to be prepared for. With me quitting my job we were in the hole $7000 as of August. Great timing. Luckily we had a unique tax situation happen so we gained $4000 back. Long story. With my job cashiering at minimum wage until August we should make up the rest. Now we just have to figure out how to make extra money. DH builds big jeeps and trucks for a living and used to own a fabrication business making bumpers and things of that nature for jeeps. He's going to start doing that on the side. Me quitting cut our income almost in half but well make it work. 

So in long, no you're not the only one freaking out about money. 

Soast night dinner didn't come out right and I was starving so we went out (shouldn't have because of above post lol) and my stomach got funky so I took diclegis to help me eat. It helped so at bedtime instead of taking my normal unisom/b6 combo I took another Diclegis. Well bad idea. I did not sleep a wink. I think I'm dependent on unisom to sleep now. But I did get really far into the book I'm reading and felt baby's kicks at 3:00am lol. That being said, I'm still in bed and plan to go get starbucks as soon as I get up.


----------



## greats

Yeah me leaving my department cut our combined salary by 2/3. The money and benefits were phenomenalllllllll but just not THAT worth it to me. I'm not used to being on a tight budget like we were a few years back. And our landlords raised our rent starting next month so need to figure that in as well. I love budgeting and am pretty decent at it, but it's still definitely stressful. Bah! I'm ready to win the lottery, please! Lol

This chest cold is killer! I sound like a frog, nose is clogged, coughing up all this nasty phlegm, and can't take a deep breath. I'm wondering if I have bronchitis now? Contemplating going into immediate care later today since my doctors office closed & they never called in my antibiotic. Hopefully I can hold off till tomorrow morning bc I'd much rather pay $20 to my doctor than $250 for immediate care.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Kyla's baby can you put me team :blue: please?


----------



## MrsHudson

I think we can both agree though that not working is far better on us this regardless of the money loss! I'm a lot more happy. 
I hope you feel better soon. It really sucks you keep getting sick.


----------



## KylasBaby

CormacksGirl said:


> Kyla's baby can you put me team :blue: please?

Sure will! I meant to do that after seeing your other post, but forgot. Preggo brain lol


----------



## QueenQueso

Money is really tight here too. It's normally tight all winter anyway, but it was really bad this year because the weather got really bad. Several feet of snow, weeks of temps hovering around 0 (Fahrenheit), and if it wasn't snowing, it was raining. So DH was basically laid off from Thanksgiving until about two weeks ago. Besides days here and there when it would warm up a bit (and when the snow was actually falling, he would do snow removal for a private company). And then the kids I sit for, their dad also works mainly outside jobs, so he was ALSO basically laid off for the same amount of time, which meant that he kept the kids himself and I was 'laid off' too! It was like a nightmare scenario, basically no one working for three months. We don't have credit cards, so charging things and putting off the bills until later wasn't even an option.

We're used to being feast or famine moneywise anyway, but that was waaaay too extreme. We're getting a bit back on taxes and while I had been hoping to use the money to go away for a long weekend, it's all just going to catch-up now.

On the upside, DH has been back to work for two weeks and they have tons of work lined up (it's been lined up all winter, they just couldn't do it because of the weather) and the dad of the kid I watch started a new job, also two weeks ago, because his original boss still wasn't calling even though the weather had broken, so I'm 'back to work' too.

Before this year, I was working at a gas station so even though the pay was very low, it was steady and could be fully counted on. I make twice as much babysitting, and I prefer being home with my kids anyway, but I even asked DH if he wanted me to go start back at the station and he basically told me to f*ck off. Lol.


----------



## LavenderLove

We're on a tight budget here, too. :(

DH's wages got garnished right when I got my BFP and will continue to be until July which is bad considering he's the only one working. Add to that the debt we need to pay off still (that isn't going anywhere because of the garnishments) and ugggggh. All of our tax returns went to credit card debt that I'm shocked DH even had. He's not great with money either so this is another thing I'm freaking out about that's a whole 'nother subject all on its own.

We're supposed to be having extra help come to us financially but the whole thing has been delayed for almost 4 months now. I'm just very glad for my local mom community and for things like Freecycle because otherwise we'd be in a lot worse shape for baby.

I keep telling myself in the back of my mind that this is all temporary but I can't help but get stressed.


----------



## Poppiebug

QueenQueso said:


> On River, a couple of things. We are die-hard Browncoats, anyone who knows what that means will know the importance of that character in that world.

My husband is also a massive fan and was stoked when I told him that this group was August Fireflies :thumbup:


----------



## lian_83

Money's tight here too.
I went back to the uni, doing a career shift (from being an academic), hence not only am I not having any time to enjoy this pregnancy, we're also struggling to make ends meet. 
Can't afford daycare so I study from evenings till 1-2am, then care for DS from 730am-5pm, from then DH takes over. Sometimes, he has to do overtime, which is UNPAID... Grrr, can't believe this could happen in this country, but yeah, we just try to deal with it, because he's supposed to be a salaried employee, which is a highly-desired position (but not with that level of salary) :(

Well, the only bright side is I don't even have time to get bored with this pregnancy. I'm not even thinking about the sex of the baby anymore.


----------



## Jo77

Good morning!

Sorry I've not been around for a couple of weeks. My niece is going through chemotherapy atm so I've been with her, my sister and brother in law a fair bit since it all started.

I hope you're all doing well? I'll endeavour to catch up on all that I have missed!


----------



## Jo77

Sorry for the double post but we have revealled the names we've picked for our trio.

Alec Henry, Lydia Annalise and Heidi Lucia 

:cloud9:


----------



## greats

Jo77 said:


> Sorry for the double post but we have revealled the names we've picked for our trio.
> 
> Alec Henry, Lydia Annalise and Heidi Lucia
> 
> :cloud9:

That's awesome! Beautiful names! And I'm terribly sorry to hear about your niece! I truly hope the chemo isn't too much for her. My brother passed from cancer back in 1993 and chemo was very very rough on him.


Afm, I've had quite an exhausting day. Church and cleaning galore! Our apartment is slowly coming together and looking like an adult/sophisticated family home as opposed to a poor college student home lol!

Pretty much all we have left to organize is the closet by the front door and our entire bedroom. Goal is to have everything cleaned, organized, and in place by Easter, so not too much time left!


----------



## DSemcho

20 Week scan in one hour!! :D SO EXCITED!! 

Also next Friday is my last day of work before our big move!! Omigosh!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mrs. H, really only 6 weeks :wacko: Only that's horrid, there is no way I would go back to work that soon after having a baby. I honestly can't get over how terrible the mat leave is in the US :nope:

Greats, yes there is like a couple minutes where you just sit and do kegels. My DH would also be asking what they were :haha:

Jo, I love the names :cloud9:

Good luck on your scan DSemcho!


In terms of money, we are more stressed about paying day care for two in August 2016, which will be like $1600 a month :wacko:. Unfortunately (fortunately?) neither one of us can justify staying a home as our monthly salaries are greater than the cost of day care. We also have both worked hard for our careers and love what we do. However, if I could justify it, I would definitely stay at home and I think that what others have said re the sacrifice being worth it would be totally true. I did not want to go back to work after Isla was born and tried to figure out a way to stay home with her and still make some money (couldn't figure that out :haha:). I am now enjoying being back at work but I wonder if I will go through the same thing with this LO :shrug: If I could find a job working flexible hours from home so my kids only had to go to daycare part time that would be ideal but unfortunately those jobs are few and far between here.


----------



## KylasBaby

I only get 6ish weeks as well. But I'll be working for my mom so baby will be coming with me. I might not even take 6 weeks. I'm taking as long as OH gets off from her job and she's not sure exactly how long that is yet. Will depend on how long we can afford to not work as well. Her leave is paid 60% I think but mine isn't and I have student loans for days!

Hope everyone had a good weekend! We went to some outlets yesterday that had a Disney store and carters and Gymboree and Oshkosh. Got a bunch of cute stuff. But I do have to be closely supervised or I'll go nuts! I say it's my right as a mommy to be to buy my baby whatever I want! And no one can tell me differently. 

OH is sick now. Went to the ER last night. Not the flu or strep so some viral thing. She's off work the next 2 days to hopefully sleep it off. I'm already having some of the same symptoms so fingers crossed it's just coincidence!

Oh also wanna say how much I love all you ladies. In a non creepy sort of way haha. Idk what Id do without you all to talk to and I love watching everyone else's pregnancies develop and everyone else's stories. I don't have many friends (my best friends ditched me when I got pregnant with my loss as they "don't like babies.") so it's been rough, but I love having all of you to share this with!


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie, I totally get staying working. This is my first time being a sahm, it took a while to get used to! I'm so used to working and sending Rylee to her babysitter lol I do plan on going back to work (though not law enforcement) next year some time. 

Kylas, I lost all my friends after having Rylee. It sucks and it used to bother me a lot, but I don't care anymore haha my life is full of love and that's all that matters to me. And I love having this group (and the fb one!) It saves my hubby from having to hear about every pregnancy moan :haha:

So last Monday it was 70*F and today it's 28*F and snowing! WTF! I hate Chicago weather, it's so ridiculous.

I'm almost over my chest cold but now Rylee has it and isn't sleeping well. Bah!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, I have all the respect in the world for SAHMs, it is honestly the toughest and most selfless job there is. I love Isla more than anything but honestly I don't think I could stay at home long-term with her. I really enjoy my time at work with adults. Even now the majority of our social get togethers are full of children/babies so it is nice to have time just as me and not as a "Mom" necessarily. I can totally see why you would consider going back.

Awww, sending the love right back to you Kyla :cloud9: I feel bad for both you and Greats that your friends weren't more supportive. I have been very lucky in that my best friends and I all had kids around the same time. Two of my best friends do not have any children but they has always been supportive and both of them love Isla (we're actually going to hang out with one of them this weekend). If it makes you feel better, I also met an additional network of friends after Isla was born through groups and a few of us are still close so hopefully after Ashlyn is born you will meet some new Mommy friends who will be supportive :hugs:


----------



## Jo77

greats said:


> That's awesome! Beautiful names! And I'm terribly sorry to hear about your niece! I truly hope the chemo isn't too much for her. My brother passed from cancer back in 1993 and chemo was very very rough on him.

Thank you!

She's a month into her chemo and it's not been easy. She is only 5 years old which I think has been the hardest part for us all to deal with. Being so young means she doesn't understand.



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Jo, I love the names :cloud9:

Thank you!


----------



## MrsG09

Jo, so very sorry to hear about your niece. It always makes me so sad when kids have to go through cancer and all that revolves around it. Hope the treatment goes quickly for her and she's feeling better real soon! My dad was recently diagnosed with cancer. They just went for a second opinion and I think it's been determined that they're going to just watch and wait for now. It's stressful, and I hate that I can't be there for him. :cry:
As for your names, they are beautiful! Love them all 


Awwww, Kylas!!! :hugs: Love all of you, too! I know I participate more on FB, trying to get better about logging in on here. I have very few close friends, and so far they seem as though they'll be supportive....but in distance...they're so far away. That makes things tough. I know just my DH in our current location, being we also just moved (didn't really have any close friends in our last location, but at least I knew people lol!). :friends:


----------



## lysrae

Hey ladies my name is Alyssa. I am due August 29th! This is #2 for me and we find out the gender of our lil one on 4/4 at our gender reveal! I am super excited to have you ladies to talk to!


----------



## greats

lysrae said:


> Hey ladies my name is Alyssa. I am due August 29th! This is #2 for me and we find out the gender of our lil one on 4/4 at our gender reveal! I am super excited to have you ladies to talk to!

Hi there! How's your pregnancy going so far?


----------



## MrsHudson

Mrs. Eddie yeah it's pretty ridiculous. Depending on how my current job goes I may go back part time but we're in that weird income range where we can't affor daycare and we can barely afford for me to not work so who knows. Most likely I'll stay home until I can find a part time job more in my area of office admin. Well just have figure out day care between the moms. 

Jo I'm so sorry to hear that! I have her in my thoughts. 

Lysrae welcome!


----------



## LavenderLove

lysrae said:


> Hey ladies my name is Alyssa. I am due August 29th! This is #2 for me and we find out the gender of our lil one on 4/4 at our gender reveal! I am super excited to have you ladies to talk to!

Oh awesome! That's the same date as our party! We do know the gender but it'll still be fantastic to announce that to everyone. I hope it goes swimmingly for you! :thumbup:

Jo I'm so sorry to hear about your niece! Cancer is awful, and especially so in someone so young. I hope that she's able to get through the chemo as well as she can. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jo I must have missed the post about your niece, I am so sorry to hear that she is going through this. It is heartbreaking to here about anyone going through cancer but the thought of a five year old having to endure that is so awful. Keeping her and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

Welcome Alyssa :hi:

Mrs. H, I think part-time work, (if you can swing it), would be the best of both worlds. If we had family that lived closer to us so we could rely on them for some childcare I think that would be an amazing option. :thumbup:


----------



## Pearly86

Jo really sorry to hear about ur niece hun my prayers are there with you and ur family! hope she gets better soon!!!


----------



## Sass827

Love all the names Jo!
Welcome Alyssa! 
I took 2.5 months off with my first then happily went back part time for a year. I was happy going back because dd was a huge napper. She was only awake a few hours a day. And we really needed the extra cash towards the move and new house. But towards the end of the year, I started getting really nervous I would miss her first words, first steps, etc. she went to two naps around 9 months so that made life a little easier too. I became a SAHM after our move. Dd was 16 months. I was really scared of being bored, but I've been so busy. It's crazy! We also joined a local moms club that meets multiple times a week, so that's been really nice.


----------



## Sass827

I hope things get fixed up with your niece as quickly as possible too Jo. Must be so hard to try to explain it to her. I'll be sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## KylasBaby

lysrae said:


> Hey ladies my name is Alyssa. I am due August 29th! This is #2 for me and we find out the gender of our lil one on 4/4 at our gender reveal! I am super excited to have you ladies to talk to!

Welcome! Will add you

21 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass, if I was home every day I would never be bored, (more like exhausted :haha:).

Kylas, happy 21 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## MrsG09

Had our anatomy scan this morning! I was a nervous wreck beforehand, but everything was great! I have an anterior placenta so that explains why I haven't known for sure if I was feeling baby the couple of times I felt something faint but unusual lol. We planned to stay team yellow but when she asked if we wanted to find out I told DH it's up to him (he had asked me awhile back if we were finding out...I could tell he was wanting to) and he said sure. :haha: So...we have a healthy baby...BOY! One more in an attempt at getting Team Blue's numbers up!! :thumbup: I just love the little foot, so had to share that image, too. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1761.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1762.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsG09 said:


> Had our anatomy scan this morning! I was a nervous wreck beforehand, but every was great! I have an anterior placenta so that explains why I have known if I was feeling baby the couple of times I felt something faint but unusual lol. We planned to stay team yellow but when she asked if we wanted to find out I told DH it's up to him (he had asked me awhile back if we were finding out...I could tell he was wanting to) and he said sure. :haha: So...we have a healthy baby...BOY! One more in an attempt at getting Team Blue's numbers up!! :thumbup:

Congrats on team blue!

I have an anterior placenta as well, but I feel her move all the time. I think mine is higher up than she is so when she shifts I can't feel her, but for the most part she likes to hang out low where I can still feel her.


----------



## lysrae

KylasBaby said:


> lysrae said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my name is Alyssa. I am due August 29th! This is #2 for me and we find out the gender of our lil one on 4/4 at our gender reveal! I am super excited to have you ladies to talk to!
> 
> Welcome! Will add you
> 
> 21 weeks today! Yay!Click to expand...

Thanks for adding me! 

Happy 21 weeks!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on team blue mrs g! 
I had my stupid dental surgery yesterday. It was so scary. My blood pressure bottomed out and I need to be put on oxygen and get an IV of fluids. Now I'm home on Tylenol. They gave he Tylenol w codeine but I'm scared of too much hurting LO. Do you girls know how much acetometiphan is too much for pregnant people? Is it the same as non pregnant people? I'm in loads of pain when it starts to wear off but I feel like I need to find a valance between the pain and the baby.


----------



## lysrae

greats said:


> lysrae said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my name is Alyssa. I am due August 29th! This is #2 for me and we find out the gender of our lil one on 4/4 at our gender reveal! I am super excited to have you ladies to talk to!
> 
> Hi there! How's your pregnancy going so far?Click to expand...

So far I have been pretty sick. Totally different than my 1st. I can successfully keep down pineapple, strawberries, waffles and sushi (only cooked of course). But I cant complain I love this feeling and love the little movements I have been feeling!


----------



## MrsG09

Sass827 said:


> Congrats on team blue mrs g!
> I had my stupid dental surgery yesterday. It was so scary. My blood pressure bottomed out and I need to be put on oxygen and get an IV of fluids. Now I'm home on Tylenol. They gave he Tylenol w codeine but I'm scared of too much hurting LO. Do you girls know how much acetometiphan is too much for pregnant people? Is it the same as non pregnant people? I'm in loads of pain when it starts to wear off but I feel like I need to find a valance between the pain and the baby.

Sass, that does sound absolutely terrifying! Hope the pain gets better. I don't know for sure on how much acetaminophen is ok, might not hurt to give your doctor/midwife a call. Definitely does sound like you need some relief, though! :hugs:

Hi and welcome, Alyssa!


----------



## lysrae

Sass827 said:


> Congrats on team blue mrs g!
> I had my stupid dental surgery yesterday. It was so scary. My blood pressure bottomed out and I need to be put on oxygen and get an IV of fluids. Now I'm home on Tylenol. They gave he Tylenol w codeine but I'm scared of too much hurting LO. Do you girls know how much acetometiphan is too much for pregnant people? Is it the same as non pregnant people? I'm in loads of pain when it starts to wear off but I feel like I need to find a valance between the pain and the baby.

Dont take over 500mg within 4-6 hours. That is what my bff was told when she had a tooth pulled when expecting.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on Team Blue MrsG09; I love that little foot picture, so sweet :cloud9:

Sass, that sounds awful, so glad that you're OK :hugs:. Did your doctor not tell you how much you should take? I would call back and ask for clarification. Sorry to hear that you're in so much pain. :nope:


----------



## greats

Sass, maybe call your obgyn and see what they say? I wouldn't take something with codeine in it tbh.

Afm, I'm in such a foul mood today! Everything is annoying me. Neighbors upstairs are so loud, constantly arguing and their 2 year old just runs around screaming all day. And they've been using the only washer and dryer in the building since 8am. I just wanna do one load of wash! Lol So glad they're moving soon!!


----------



## Sass827

I figured out why I was confused. I'm giving baby brain the partial blame. Turns out the generic Tylenol I have at home is not regular (200 mg) but extra strength (500 mg) so when I thought I was taking one I was really taking 2.5. Luckily I figured it out before lunch. Now I'm just taking one every 4-6. 
I was surprised about the codine too! The oral surgeon actually got the recommendation from my OB. I thought it would have been Vicodin since that's what they gave me after my c section but they said no way and told me just codine. So weird! I'm doing pretty well staying off it for now. But they said day 3-5 will be the worst so I'm bracing myself. :(


----------



## Pearly86

Yayyy for team blue Mrs G09, many many congrats!!

Sass thank gods you found about the extra strength tyelnol before going over the board with that hope the pain eases itself soon!! 


Afm I am highly confused about the week to month calculation of trimester
Ladies pls help me like by which week does which month starts as online I see different site giving different answers , so like 5 th month starts when 18th week starts if that's true then how are the months going forward are calculated ??


----------



## QueenQueso

Pearly86 said:


> Yayyy for team blue Mrs G09, many many congrats!!
> 
> Sass thank gods you found about the extra strength tyelnol before going over the board with that hope the pain eases itself soon!!
> 
> 
> Afm I am highly confused about the week to month calculation of trimester
> Ladies pls help me like by which week does which month starts as online I see different site giving different answers , so like 5 th month starts when 18th week starts if that's true then how are the months going forward are calculated ??

The months thing is so hard to figure out! Two charts were actually posted to the Facebook page today in an effort to straighten it out, and the general consensus was that it's too confusing! One of them says that at 18 weeks, you're 4 months along, the other one says that the 18th week is the beginning of your 5th month. Which is kinda the same thing (you've finished 4 months and are starting the fifth) but it's awkward to figure out! I've decided to count backwards from my edd, 8/1, and say that I'm 'about 6 months'. :shrug:



Afm, This is kinda dumb, but I'm starting to get worried that no one will throw us a shower. We don't really need one, but it's common around here for every baby to have one. It's considered a bit rude to throw your own, someone has to offer to throw it for you. So I just assumed going into it that someone would have one. Several friends have asked DH about when it might be, but no one has actually offered to be the one to have it. Baby will still have everything she needs, of course, I'll just be left feeling let down about it. :cry: I know, first world problems, right?


----------



## QueenQueso

Is there anyone who is NOT Team Yellow/Green who is still waiting to find out the gender, or does everyone who wanted to find out know now?


----------



## DSemcho

I think we are still waiting for some people towards the end of August to find out. Not sure. 

I'm just saying that I'm 5 months pregnant lol. 4 weeks is 1 month, 8 is 2, 12 is 3, 16 is 4, 20 is 5 lol. I know not every month has exactly 4 weeks in it, but it's to much to guesstimate. Plus my LMP was 27 October... so... End of Nov 1 month, End of Dec 2 month, etc etc.


----------



## LavenderLove

QueenQueso said:


> Afm, This is kinda dumb, but I'm starting to get worried that no one will throw us a shower. We don't really need one, but it's common around here for every baby to have one. It's considered a bit rude to throw your own, someone has to offer to throw it for you. So I just assumed going into it that someone would have one. Several friends have asked DH about when it might be, but no one has actually offered to be the one to have it. Baby will still have everything she needs, of course, I'll just be left feeling let down about it. :cry: I know, first world problems, right?

Honestly if I don't get anyone offering to throw one I'm doing it myself. I have no close relatives nearby and no super close friends nearby either (mostly because I moved). I doubt anyone would throw me one, but I'm sure I'd get a lot of people later coming to me all "why didn't you have a shower?"

I never got a wedding and am still really bitter about that so I don't care if I come off as rude by doing my own. I'd rather get called rude than be upset that I missed out on another event. It still hurts _so badly_ going to friends weddings and I don't want to be that way with showers, too!


----------



## DSemcho

QueenQueso said:


> Afm, This is kinda dumb, but I'm starting to get worried that no one will throw us a shower. We don't really need one, but it's common around here for every baby to have one. It's considered a bit rude to throw your own, someone has to offer to throw it for you. So I just assumed going into it that someone would have one. Several friends have asked DH about when it might be, but no one has actually offered to be the one to have it. Baby will still have everything she needs, of course, I'll just be left feeling let down about it. :cry: I know, first world problems, right?


I had a work shower already, but it was also my going away so yeah. But I know when we move back to the states in a couple of weeks I won't be getting one. We are moving to an area where I don't know anyone and the closest family is 12/14 hours away. However I am letting people buy me things if they want, and I am having an "online shower" event where I will open all of the packages at once and let them then tell me who sent what lol. I'm thinking I'll do it at the end of June or beginning of July because baby can come between beginning of July and beginning of August.


----------



## KylasBaby

I wouldn't want to throw my own shower either. Around here it's considered a bit rude as well. Luckily my mom and OHs mom want to throw us one. So we will be doing two since OHs family is 2 hours away. I'm just worried her mom will do it at her house which I will NOT step foot in (neither will the baby) as she's a smoker and the house reeks! And I'm worried there will be alcohol there too which I do not like for a baby shower and also OH and I are both staying away from it until I can drink. She already said she's bringing some when she comes to visit us ... In our own home ... Where we do not allow alcohol at the moment. 

I also go by assuming each month is 4 weeks. So I'm 21 weeks now so 5 months. At 24 weeks I'll be 6 months and so on.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass, I can't believe that they wouldn't clarify medications with you more clearly, they should have wrote down what you should take, how much, etc. I hope you're over the worst of the pain soon.

Pearly, according to the What to Expect book you start your 5th month of pregnancy at Week 18-Week 22. I find it confusing as well re months and weeks so I always just follow what it says in the book :shrug:

QueenQueso, I am still waiting to find out the sex, will find out next week on April 2, cannot wait! 

As for the baby shower, I'm not going to have one this time as we had a large one for Isla and we got a ton of stuff (and also already have the majority of the stuff we need). After your first baby, most people don't have showers anymore here. Friends and family will bring presents when they come to meet the new baby though. I wouldn't necessarily throw one for myself either, (that would be a lot of work for you to take on later in your pregnancy as well). Do you have a close friend or family member that you can ask about potential shower plans or maybe just be blunt and tell them that you would really like to have one? My Mom and sister hosted mine...


----------



## lysrae

QueenQueso said:


> Is there anyone who is NOT Team Yellow/Green who is still waiting to find out the gender, or does everyone who wanted to find out know now?

Im still waiting and will know by the 4th! I have everyone telling me its a girl but I honestly have no idea!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DSemcho said:


> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> Afm, This is kinda dumb, but I'm starting to get worried that no one will throw us a shower. We don't really need one, but it's common around here for every baby to have one. It's considered a bit rude to throw your own, someone has to offer to throw it for you. So I just assumed going into it that someone would have one. Several friends have asked DH about when it might be, but no one has actually offered to be the one to have it. Baby will still have everything she needs, of course, I'll just be left feeling let down about it. :cry: I know, first world problems, right?
> 
> I had a work shower already, but it was also my going away so yeah. But I know when we move back to the states in a couple of weeks I won't be getting one. We are moving to an area where I don't know anyone and the closest family is 12/14 hours away. However I am letting people buy me things if they want, and I am having an "online shower" event where I will open all of the packages at once and let them then tell me who sent what lol. I'm thinking I'll do it at the end of June or beginning of July because baby can come between beginning of July and beginning of August.Click to expand...

My best friend had an online shower as she and her DH lived quite far away from her friends and family when she was pregnant with her LO. It was actually quite fun, we all chatted through an online forum while she opened her presents (she set up an online registry that we could order from). This was like 8 years ago so now it could be even more fun to do an event with FaceTime or Skype I would think :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers! Here it's bad taste to have more than one baby shower. You can have a small sprinkle for babies after your first but even those are rare here. My sister wants to throw me a sprinkle a few weeks before I'm due and so I set up a small registry at buybuybaby but I doubt I'll go through with it. I have everything we need except for a new bouncer but I'm buying that next month lol

I am so tired of the cold and snow here! I am craving summer and sunshine SO badly that I end up researching beach vacations every night before bed :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers! Here it's bad taste to have more than one baby shower. You can have a small sprinkle for babies after your first but even those are rare here. My sister wants to throw me a sprinkle a few weeks before I'm due and so I set up a small registry at buybuybaby but I doubt I'll go through with it. I have everything we need except for a new bouncer but I'm buying that next month lol
> 
> I am so tired of the cold and snow here! I am craving summer and sunshine SO badly that I end up researching beach vacations every night before bed :haha:

It is here too. People don't really have anything for the next baby. Maybe a small get together if they really want, but not with gifts.

Is it bad that I'm super excited it's supposed to be 48degrees today?! Lol. Can't wait for the snow to go away.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers! Here it's bad taste to have more than one baby shower. You can have a small sprinkle for babies after your first but even those are rare here. My sister wants to throw me a sprinkle a few weeks before I'm due and so I set up a small registry at buybuybaby but I doubt I'll go through with it. I have everything we need except for a new bouncer but I'm buying that next month lol
> 
> I am so tired of the cold and snow here! I am craving summer and sunshine SO badly that I end up researching beach vacations every night before bed :haha:

I love that you call the second shower a "sprinkle", that is too cute!

I'm actually thinking of trying to arrange a day after this baby is born for everyone to come meet them (like a little get together at our place). That is mainly for selfish reasons though; we had visitors bombarding us constantly for months after Isla so I'd like to try and get it most over with in one day :haha:


----------



## wonders10

I think I will be having a sprinkle, even though this is our first baby. It'll be small since my family is small and not to sound pathetic, but I don't really have any friends that would come locally so I'm thinking just a small lunch somewhere or at someone's house and a few gifts. I wasn't going to do anything but my SIL said I have to do something, even if its small, all up to me. My boyfriend works in a school (I do too) and all the women are just ecstatic over all things baby so I'm wondering (hoping lol) if his department will get him a gift or something for baby.


----------



## Pearly86

Wow thanks lovelies Luks like everyone has their own way of calculating weeks to months lol
I also read, when 18 weeks starts, you enter fifth month. Will be asking my doc this question as well let's c what he has to say lol


----------



## wonders10

Pearly86 said:


> Wow thanks lovelies Luks like everyone has their own way of calculating weeks to months lol
> I also read, when 18 weeks starts, you enter fifth month. Will be asking my doc this question as well let's c what he has to say lol

My doctor considered week 12 the start of 2nd trimester and said I'll be 5 months at 20 weeks. :shrug: I guess it all comes out the same in the end lol!


----------



## greats

I've always based months off my due date? So I will have 5 months completed next week, 6 months complete April 30, 7 months complete May 31st, and so on until my due date of July 31st equals 9 months complete. 

Annoyed at the mother of the boy I babysit. He comes here every day and it's always the same crap... Oh I couldn't get him to eat breakfast or lunch so you'll need to get him to eat. Seriously? It's 1:41pm and he hasn't eaten anything all day? I don't even think she's trying. He's this tiny itty bitty peanut, is about to turn 2.5 years and is still wearing 12 month clothing whereas his mom is a whale. So then I spend the entire afternoon and evening trying to get him to eat as much as I can. Grrrrr.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wonders it sounds like that will be a lovely get together. I'm sure you and your boyfriend's work colleagues will also get you something. Both mine and DH's work friends got us lovely presents :thumbup: 

Greats, I remember you posting about that little boy before. So sad that he hasn't eaten anything before almost 2 :cry: I know some mornings we have trouble getting Isla to eat her breakfast when she first wakes up (we have to get her up for day care) but I can't imagine her ever not eating anything all morning unless she was ill. Poor little guy; does he eat a lot when you offer him food at your place?


----------



## lysrae

Does anyone still have issues with nausea/ morning/ all day sickness? I am almost 18 weeks and I will have about 2 days out of the week that I dont get sick :cry: And it is always after I eat. Water and fluids stay down for the most part which is good but I'm really frustrated and cautious of what I am eating.. :sick:


----------



## MrsG09

lysrae said:


> Does anyone still have issues with nausea/ morning/ all day sickness? I am almost 18 weeks and I will have about 2 days out of the week that I dont get sick :cry: And it is always after I eat. Water and fluids stay down for the most part which is good but I'm really frustrated and cautious of what I am eating.. :sick:

:hi: Yep! 19w1d here. I have been taking unisom/b6 combo, which helps immensely. I actually ran out of unisom a few days ago and forgot to go out to pick more up. I was sick the next evening, and the morning following that (yep, STILL forgot to pick some up at that point). That morning, on our way into the clinic for ultrasound/midwife appointment, I asked DH if he will have time for us to stop for some before going back to work lol. Starting to think I will be taking this stuff for the entire pregnancy.


----------



## MrsHudson

I threw up this morning actually and I'm 19+5. It's seems like now certain things trigger it though. Once I puke I'm usually fine. But yeah I isually go a week then will get sick and so on. 

Ugh I had my first day of work and it was great but now I'm so tired! I took a nap and am now trying to dust the house before I have to pick up DH and it isn't going so well.


----------



## Pearly86

So sorry you guys feeling sick still hope the nausea and stuff goes away soon

How do u guys manage cooking and job at the same time since in pregnancy home made food is inevitable


----------



## Sass827

I go by 4 weeks a month too. I think it makes most sense to my math challenged mind. ;)
We don't do second showers here either but sprinkles are catching on. I'm actually going to one the second week of April. I wouldn't mind a sprinkle but I know I don't need one with this being our second girl. I did set up a small registry though for our families (especially my mil who notoriously gets bizarre gifts then wants huge thanks) and even if no one uses it, we can still do the completion discount. 
As for the surgery, I'm pretty disappointed in my dr too. I think he really neglected telling me many things. Like I wasn't allowed to be without another adult for 24 hours post surgery. He sent me home with a note saying that do dh had to call off work last minute. Why didn't he tell me that at my consultation 2 weeks ago? Sigh. At least the worst part is over I hope. 
So excited to find out what you're having mrs. Eddie! The 2nd is just around the corner!


----------



## DSemcho

greats said:


> Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers! Here it's bad taste to have more than one baby shower. You can have a small sprinkle for babies after your first but even those are rare here. My sister wants to throw me a sprinkle a few weeks before I'm due and so I set up a small registry at buybuybaby but I doubt I'll go through with it. I have everything we need except for a new bouncer but I'm buying that next month lol
> 
> I am so tired of the cold and snow here! I am craving summer and sunshine SO badly that I end up researching beach vacations every night before bed :haha:

I'll be in IL in about 2 weeks lolol. But near STL.




greats said:


> I've always based months off my due date? So I will have 5 months completed next week, 6 months complete April 30, 7 months complete May 31st, and so on until my due date of July 31st equals 9 months complete.
> 
> Annoyed at the mother of the boy I babysit. He comes here every day and it's always the same crap... Oh I couldn't get him to eat breakfast or lunch so you'll need to get him to eat. Seriously? It's 1:41pm and he hasn't eaten anything all day? I don't even think she's trying. He's this tiny itty bitty peanut, is about to turn 2.5 years and is still wearing 12 month clothing whereas his mom is a whale. So then I spend the entire afternoon and evening trying to get him to eat as much as I can. Grrrrr.

What is her personality like? I mean... I hope she is making an effort. But I know it happens that some parents don't.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Sass, can't wait to share the news with you ladies :flower: I totally get setting up a registry to get discounted items, a very smart idea, I might do the same :thumbup:

Pearly, we meal plan which I find helps in terms of making dinner; (have all the ingredients, know what we're eating each day of the week). I get home earlier than my DH so am always making dinner, (normally while also entertaining my daughter :haha:). I try to stick to things that are fairly easy to make but are healthy, like casseroles that you can stick in the oven with lots of veggies or crock pot stuff that I can put together the night before and then turn on before I leave. We rarely eat out and I think that the meal planning is a big reason why we don't :thumbup:


----------



## Jo77

Thank you all for the kind words you've sent me regarding my niece. It means a lot.

Jo.


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Greats, I remember you posting about that little boy before. So sad that he hasn't eaten anything before almost 2 :cry: I know some mornings we have trouble getting Isla to eat her breakfast when she first wakes up (we have to get her up for day care) but I can't imagine her ever not eating anything all morning unless she was ill. Poor little guy; does he eat a lot when you offer him food at your place?

Most days he acts like he has never eaten a meal in his life and eats everything I place in front of him. She also refuses to give him anything other than water (which is fine for some kids) but with him being super small I have him drink at least 1% milk for the fat or have him drink fruit/veggie smoothies for the nutrients. I made pancakes for lunch today and he ate an entire one by himself (and it wasn't a small pancake, either).



DSemcho said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers! Here it's bad taste to have more than one baby shower. You can have a small sprinkle for babies after your first but even those are rare here. My sister wants to throw me a sprinkle a few weeks before I'm due and so I set up a small registry at buybuybaby but I doubt I'll go through with it. I have everything we need except for a new bouncer but I'm buying that next month lol
> 
> I am so tired of the cold and snow here! I am craving summer and sunshine SO badly that I end up researching beach vacations every night before bed :haha:
> 
> I'll be in IL in about 2 weeks lolol. But near STL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> I've always based months off my due date? So I will have 5 months completed next week, 6 months complete April 30, 7 months complete May 31st, and so on until my due date of July 31st equals 9 months complete.
> 
> Annoyed at the mother of the boy I babysit. He comes here every day and it's always the same crap... Oh I couldn't get him to eat breakfast or lunch so you'll need to get him to eat. Seriously? It's 1:41pm and he hasn't eaten anything all day? I don't even think she's trying. He's this tiny itty bitty peanut, is about to turn 2.5 years and is still wearing 12 month clothing whereas his mom is a whale. So then I spend the entire afternoon and evening trying to get him to eat as much as I can. Grrrrr.Click to expand...
> 
> What is her personality like? I mean... I hope she is making an effort. But I know it happens that some parents don't.Click to expand...

She seems like a nice person, but both her and her husband are kind of air heads. Like I'm constantly having to remind them to dress him warm when it's cold outside bc they don't dress warm themselves. I also have to remind them to pay me otherwise they'll "forget." Just things like that.


----------



## DSemcho

Pearly86 said:


> So sorry you guys feeling sick still hope the nausea and stuff goes away soon
> 
> How do u guys manage cooking and job at the same time since in pregnancy home made food is inevitable

It's hard. Sometimes my husband takes over cooking duties. So I make sure to prep the meal that morning so I just have to throw it in when I get home.



greats said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Greats, I remember you posting about that little boy before. So sad that he hasn't eaten anything before almost 2 :cry: I know some mornings we have trouble getting Isla to eat her breakfast when she first wakes up (we have to get her up for day care) but I can't imagine her ever not eating anything all morning unless she was ill. Poor little guy; does he eat a lot when you offer him food at your place?
> 
> Most days he acts like he has never eaten a meal in his life and eats everything I place in front of him. She also refuses to give him anything other than water (which is fine for some kids) but with him being super small I have him drink at least 1% milk for the fat or have him drink fruit/veggie smoothies for the nutrients. I made pancakes for lunch today and he ate an entire one by himself (and it wasn't a small pancake, either).
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers! Here it's bad taste to have more than one baby shower. You can have a small sprinkle for babies after your first but even those are rare here. My sister wants to throw me a sprinkle a few weeks before I'm due and so I set up a small registry at buybuybaby but I doubt I'll go through with it. I have everything we need except for a new bouncer but I'm buying that next month lol
> 
> I am so tired of the cold and snow here! I am craving summer and sunshine SO badly that I end up researching beach vacations every night before bed :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be in IL in about 2 weeks lolol. But near STL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> I've always based months off my due date? So I will have 5 months completed next week, 6 months complete April 30, 7 months complete May 31st, and so on until my due date of July 31st equals 9 months complete.
> 
> Annoyed at the mother of the boy I babysit. He comes here every day and it's always the same crap... Oh I couldn't get him to eat breakfast or lunch so you'll need to get him to eat. Seriously? It's 1:41pm and he hasn't eaten anything all day? I don't even think she's trying. He's this tiny itty bitty peanut, is about to turn 2.5 years and is still wearing 12 month clothing whereas his mom is a whale. So then I spend the entire afternoon and evening trying to get him to eat as much as I can. Grrrrr.Click to expand...
> 
> What is her personality like? I mean... I hope she is making an effort. But I know it happens that some parents don't.Click to expand...
> 
> She seems like a nice person, but both her and her husband are kind of air heads. Like I'm constantly having to remind them to dress him warm when it's cold outside bc they don't dress warm themselves. I also have to remind them to pay me otherwise they'll "forget." Just things like that.Click to expand...

Ugh people like that just.... Ugh.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Not giving him anything other than water is insane, especially if he's that small. He should be drinking milk and even diluted juice to get his fluid intake up. Also, I can't believe that they "forget" things like dressing him warmly and paying you :growlmad: (how convenient :haha:). 

I do feel bad for the poor little guy; it kind of sounds like his parents are oblivious to his needs, (i.e. with little kids even if they are not asking for food you need to offer them snacks, etc to make sure they eat regularly throughout the day). I remember you had to have a talk with them awhile ago too right? Am guessing it didn't help...


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Not giving him anything other than water is insane, especially if he's that small. He should be drinking milk and even diluted juice to get his fluid intake up. Also, I can't believe that they "forget" things like dressing him warmly and paying you :growlmad: (how convenient :haha:).
> 
> I do feel bad for the poor little guy; it kind of sounds like his parents are oblivious to his needs, (i.e. with little kids even if they are not asking for food you need to offer them snacks, etc to make sure they eat regularly throughout the day). I remember you had to have a talk with them awhile ago too right? Am guessing it didn't help...

Yeah I always have bowls of fruit and snacks out for the kids so they can munch all day. I don't think they offer much and if they do, they stop after he says no or something. I offer him food literally ALL day, even if he says no I'll offer again 15 mins later.


Well, baby Livia has been SOOOO active the past couple days. And her movements are surprisingly strong for 22 weeks! Hubby put his hand on my belly last night and started laughing lol


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies!

Pearly I used to do a meal plan that mostly involved crock pot meals Id prepare the night before. Now days though I never know what I'll be in the mood for and I get home right before dinner time so I have to cook as soon as I get home. I will admit we usually end up eating out though. They opened a new place right by our house that is so good and has fresh foods for a reasonable price. They already know us lol. Our schedule is screwed up now because Dhs jeep broke down so I have to get him from work and it puts me in even more of a time crunch to cook. So he'll be fixing it this weekend and I have to get back to a meal plan for next week. It's so much easier and saves money on groceries.


----------



## Ashley25

NEED HELP

Hi girls, I posted this already on second tri boards, but I wanted to get your opinions as well. 

Last Thursday after I went to the bathroom, I wiped, and noticed a thick jelly like yellowish/greenish discharge. I called my OB the next day and she got me in the following day for a check. She checked my cervix and said it was long and closed and my mucus looked good with a swab. I had a test done for infection which was negative. I was relieved.

I have since on 3 other days lost a tiny bit more (like grain of rice sized) 

If it is some of mucus plug is this normal and will the baby be ok? How can I be losing some of the plug if the cervix is closed.


----------



## DSemcho

I have globs of mucus everyday and I've been told everything looks a okay...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Not giving him anything other than water is insane, especially if he's that small. He should be drinking milk and even diluted juice to get his fluid intake up. Also, I can't believe that they "forget" things like dressing him warmly and paying you :growlmad: (how convenient :haha:).
> 
> I do feel bad for the poor little guy; it kind of sounds like his parents are oblivious to his needs, (i.e. with little kids even if they are not asking for food you need to offer them snacks, etc to make sure they eat regularly throughout the day). I remember you had to have a talk with them awhile ago too right? Am guessing it didn't help...
> 
> Yeah I always have bowls of fruit and snacks out for the kids so they can munch all day. I don't think they offer much and if they do, they stop after he says no or something. I offer him food literally ALL day, even if he says no I'll offer again 15 mins later.
> 
> 
> Well, baby Livia has been SOOOO active the past couple days. And her movements are surprisingly strong for 22 weeks! Hubby put his hand on my belly last night and started laughing lolClick to expand...

That's awesome that your DH can already feel baby Livia, I can't wait for DH to be able to feel this LO :cloud9:


----------



## KylasBaby

OH has felt Ashlyn a few times now :)


----------



## MrsG09

LOL, this little dude seems to enjoy kicking me in the cervix. About a week ago I felt like I was being stabbed in the crotch. Told my mom so on the phone, saying I didn't know if it was stretching or baby, and she said probably baby. Last night, was laying on the couch and same thing. I started cringing and hand down by my pelvis. DH saw me and said, "He kicking you in the bits?" As he came over I said, "Yeah, think so," and as he was putting his hand down I think in hopes of feeling something, he asked where. "In the Crotch!!!" :rofl: I think he was incredibly disappointed!!!! :haha: I can't wait until he can feel baby.


----------



## Ashley25

thanks! has anyone lost bits of mucus plug before and been ok?


----------



## fisher640

Due August 25th so fiiiiiinally had our big scan today at 18w3d. I feel so behind you all! 

You can add me to team blue! It's a boy!


----------



## Poppiebug

Scan day here today and can confirm we are most definitely team *blue*! :blue: 
Please add me to the blue list :) 

Everything is looking and measuring great with baby so couldn't be happier. :happydance:

Have already started purchasing some clothes and nursery bedding in our theme for our new little boy. Can't wait to get out DS#1's baby clothes and go through them to see all the cute little things that can be worn again.

Now for some pics! :) 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Babybug%202/20150328_171143.jpg https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Babybug%202/20150328_171137.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

fisher640 said:


> Due August 25th so fiiiiiinally had our big scan today at 18w3d. I feel so behind you all!
> 
> You can add me to team blue! It's a boy!




Poppiebug said:


> Scan day here today and can confirm we are most definitely team *blue*! :blue:
> Please add me to the blue list :)
> 
> Everything is looking and measuring great with baby so couldn't be happier. :happydance:
> 
> Have already started purchasing some clothes and nursery bedding in our theme for our new little boy. Can't wait to get out DS#1's baby clothes and go through them to see all the cute little things that can be worn again.
> 
> Now for some pics! :)
> https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Babybug%202/20150328_171143.jpg https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Babybug%202/20150328_171137.jpg

Congrats on the boys!


----------



## MrsHudson

Yay more boys! Congrats ladies. 

So if I had a lot of money and an in the to the fashion industry, I make maternity clothing that's actuallg cute. I'm running out of clothes to where and I have found places with a lot of things but it's all the same.... Here's another shirt with stripes so you look even more like a whale! Uh no thanks. I'm tempted to just buy shirts in womens a couple sizes up.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh and it's spring so let's make it all in pastels. I'm over pastels.


----------



## lian_83

Boys are catching up! Congrats!

In the end, I cannot stay team yellow after all :haha: I opted for a cake reveal party next week. Already got the U/S last Friday, ordered the cake, and now just waiting.. 

I'm honestly clueless although vibes are saying pink, while I'm wanting a blue.


----------



## Sass827

Pregnancy clothes are so tough mrs. H. I'm really lucky I finally got mine back plus my SIL, her bf and my cousin in laws entire maternity stash. Still tons of stripes (it's like they're unavoidable!) but a few good things too. It looks like a bunch of it is gap maternity. I'm not really into gap in regular life, but this stuff is cute. 
I also just picked up some duper cute shorts and a neat tank from zulily. What I'm most looking forward to is dresses for this summer. I got a Grecian looking one at motherhood last month. I think long dresses will really be key this summer.


----------



## greats

Ashley25 said:


> thanks! has anyone lost bits of mucus plug before and been ok?

I lost bits and pieces throughout my pregnancy with my daughter and all was well. It re-generates anyways, at least from what I've read. 

Having a shitty day. Such a busy weekend. I'm ready for next weekend, already!


----------



## Poppiebug

I hear you on the pregnancy clothes. So hard to find. We are coming into winter here and I am finding it hard to find warmer stuff in the shops, with long sleeves etc. I know I can put on a jacket, cardigan or jumper but I'd still like long sleeves (and not 3/4 sleeves!) to wear, mainly because I work from home. 
I did find some stuff on ASOS and Next if people were wanting to look there?? Just an idea.


----------



## LavenderLove

I hate most of the pregnancy clothes out there, haha. 90% of them aren't my style at all even if they are cute. Thank goodness some of the non-maternity styles include loose shirts so I have some that will last me most of the way through.

Amen on the pastels. I love them but I look gross in most of them! Gimme something else!

Nothing much here going on except me whining about all the ligament pain I'm having lol. I'm also having a tough time trying to come up with a couple more games for the reveal party I'm having on the 4th. Some of this stuff is just too cheesy for me to do with a co-ed party hahaha.


----------



## Sass827

One of our showers had really good games. They were set up at tables and everyone had a paper to gill out so they could go at their own pace and eat, drink and mingle while playing. Each table had a game- one was guess the flavor of this baby food and had lots of jars and a cup of mini spoons, one was guess the candy bar and there were all different kinds smushed in diapers, one was guess the total cost and it was a basket of baby stuff, etc. it was nice and none of it was focused on me!


----------



## LavenderLove

That's not too bad. We could always run over to the store and grab some baby food! So far I've got a quiz on old wives' tales about what the baby will be based on those. 

Funny enough we do have a lot of board games but it looks like we'll have one person too many for the ones we have!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't really posted much. I had a very rough first trimester but things are pretty much fine now. My due date is now 7 August and we are team :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## QueenQueso

greats said:


> Crazy how different IL and IN are for baby showers!

It's not really IN as a whole, it's all the different areas and groups of people. For example, I usually tell people I'm from Cincinnati because that's what I'm right by. I lived in Indianapolis for almost two years and it was like culture shock! The people and ways of doing things were soooo different! I'm sure there's places in IL that would be like that for you, too.



greats said:


> Annoyed at the mother of the boy I babysit. He comes here every day and it's always the same crap... Oh I couldn't get him to eat breakfast or lunch so you'll need to get him to eat. Seriously? It's 1:41pm and he hasn't eaten anything all day? I don't even think she's trying. He's this tiny itty bitty peanut, is about to turn 2.5 years and is still wearing 12 month clothing whereas his mom is a whale. So then I spend the entire afternoon and evening trying to get him to eat as much as I can. Grrrrr.

I can relate to that with the kids I sit for. :growlmad: They'll drop them off late, starving, and wearing what they slept in (which was often what they wore yesterday), with a little bag of clothes for me to change them into later. Half the time, the clothes for the little girl don't even fit. She's not small, she's always been perfectly average, but here lately she's really um... chunked up. When it first started, I was thinking she was about to have a growth spurt and gain maybe an inch or two, but no. Now I think it's because they eat nothing but fast food or microwave meals and junk food snacks.

On the size, my DS1 was teeny tiny. He was 50% in everything at birth and by a year old he had actually dropped off the bottom of the percentile chart. I think he was in 18mos at 2.5, but at about 15mos, the doctor had us start a high calorie diet, whole milk, full-fat cheeses and everything, we were even adding heavy whipping cream to things for the extra dairy fat. He's still small, age 9 and the size of an average 6yo, and drinks pediasure every day to try to add calories. So unless he has some kind of food allergies, which you would know about as the fulltime sitter, then her not feeding him and only doing water is probably directly against doctor's orders as well as against common sense...




Sass827 said:


> I think long dresses will really be key this summer.

Yes they will be! I'm still putting off dragging my mat stuff out. It's mostly cool/cold weather stuff anyway as my boys were born in November and February, but last time I made it through all the hot weather times by wearing mostly dresses and skirts bought a size up (or really long ones that I pulled up above my belly instead of them sitting at my hips). That's my main plan for this time, too! Hope it works! I bought two pairs of mat shorts last time and they were both AWFUL!


----------



## QueenQueso

AFM, my only update is that I bought a pregnancy support band online last night. It'll be here in a couple days and hopefully it fits and it relives the tendon/ligament/muscle pains that make it hard to walk.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Fisher and Poppie on being Team Blue 

Congrats LuckyEleven on being Team Pink! 

I have been lucky too in that I was able to find some nice maternity stuff when I was pregnant the first time and got that all back plus a ton of clothes from my sister. Towards the end of my pregnancy last time, I wore a lot of maxi dresses, which were perfect for the end of summer. I also have a lot of looser/flowing shirts that I wear that aren't maternity but still fit well. Some maternity clothes are awful but I have managed to find some cute things too. My favourite store is Motherhood Maternity but I think that they're only in Canada...

Nothing new to report here either. Next midwife appointment is on Wednesday and then 20 week scan on Thursday (FINALLY)!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Luckyeleven said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't really posted much. I had a very rough first trimester but things are pretty much fine now. My due date is now 7 August and we are team :pink: :cloud9:

Congrats will add the pink!


----------



## wonders10

I'm in Florida so we can usually wear a lot of the same things year round. I love dresses and just bought two at a Target, some shorts from old navy and Ann Taylor Loft, and shirts from motherhood maternity. I swear by maternity cami's too. Makes me feel less lumpy and more smooth. My next purchase will be a bathing suit. I'm thinking the pool is the only way I'll survive this summer lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

wonders10 said:


> I'm in Florida so we can usually wear a lot of the same things year round. I love dresses and just bought two at a Target, some shorts from old navy and Ann Taylor Loft, and shirts from motherhood maternity. I swear by maternity cami's too. Makes me feel less lumpy and more smooth. My next purchase will be a bathing suit. I'm thinking the pool is the only way I'll survive this summer lol.

Yes, I need a bathing suit too. My sister just wore a normal one piece in a larger size that worked for her. I think it will still be too big for me right now but will work later on in the summer :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHudson

I've been wearing my normal clothes as long as I can. Luckily I have found some nice jeans and capris because my old ones don't for at all. Even a Bella band can't hide the fact they're all the way unzippered lol. Once I get my first check from work I'm going to go to a maternity consignment store here and hope they have more of a variety. Most days I work and just have to wear the uniform so I don't have to worry too much. I have maternity pants for that. 

Less than a week until our anatomy scan! I'm anxious and excited. Other than that nothing new here just working and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I can still wear some of my old clothes as well but mostly more loose and flowy things; I wouldn't even attempt to wear some of my pants or skirts right now though :haha:

Awesome that your scan is coming up so soon Mrs. H; exciting that we're at the stage where the majority of the group will know if they're team pink or blue!


----------



## KylasBaby

22 weeks today! Woohoo. Ashlyn is definitely getting stronger. OH felt her kicking up around my belly button this morning. Said she definitely feels like she's getting stronger! She likes to flip around as I feel her kicking very low down and then up at the top of my uterus too. My anterior placenta has to be moving as I'm feeling her where I haven't been before.


----------



## Pearly86

Congrats hun for 22 weeks yayy m 20 weeks almost half way thru pregnancy feeling great!!

Craving chick fil a a lot but heard Burger King , chick fil a has msg I had once a Burger King as I was craving so badly but havnt had anything else since so what do u guys say have u guys had chick fil a inspire they have msg in it


----------



## fisher640

LavenderLove said:


> I hate most of the pregnancy clothes out there, haha. 90% of them aren't my style at all even if they are cute. Thank goodness some of the non-maternity styles include loose shirts so I have some that will last me most of the way through.
> 
> Amen on the pastels. I love them but I look gross in most of them! Gimme something else!
> 
> Nothing much here going on except me whining about all the ligament pain I'm having lol. I'm also having a tough time trying to come up with a couple more games for the reveal party I'm having on the 4th. Some of this stuff is just too cheesy for me to do with a co-ed party hahaha.

I vote just have people pick sides and cut the cake! But I'm not much of a game person:haha:


----------



## LavenderLove

fisher640 said:


> I vote just have people pick sides and cut the cake! But I'm not much of a game person:haha:

Hehe that'd be easy! So far I've got pink and blue clothespins guests will clip on themselves when they come in, guess how many jellybeans are in the jar, and a silly quiz on Old Wives' tales. I have a little "Wishes for Baby" form I made that guests can fill out while everyone arrives, too.

There may be a non-baby game or two as well! I'm still looking for dice for a game called Left, Right, Center. A friend of mine said he might be able to bring a game called Werewolf where people are villagers and they try to guess who the werewolf is. :haha:

Then we'll cut the cake with pink frosting inside, yay! :)


----------



## greats

A suggestion for baby showers... I threw my SIL hers this past Saturday. We only played one game but we did do a fun and memorable activity at the end of the shower. I had little pieces of paper (like 3x3 inches) that guests had to each write a well-wishing for the baby or a prayer or some kind of loving note. We tied them to all the balloons we had as decorations and did a huge balloon release outside. It was awesome and sweet and we have a ton of pictures!


Afm, I've been so exhausted the last week. Like all I want to do is sleep and when I do sleep I wake up feeling like I didn't get enough. Between school and babysitting all the kids this week, I'm left feeling absolutely spent at the end of the day.


----------



## QueenQueso

LavenderLove said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> I vote just have people pick sides and cut the cake! But I'm not much of a game person:haha:
> 
> Hehe that'd be easy! So far I've got pink and blue clothespins guests will clip on themselves when they come in, guess how many jellybeans are in the jar, and a silly quiz on Old Wives' tales. I have a little "Wishes for Baby" form I made that guests can fill out while everyone arrives, too.
> 
> There may be a non-baby game or two as well! I'm still looking for dice for a game called Left, Right, Center. A friend of mine said he might be able to bring a game called Werewolf where people are villagers and they try to guess who the werewolf is. :haha:
> 
> Then we'll cut the cake with pink frosting inside, yay! :)Click to expand...

I buy packs of dice at Dollar Tree! There were either 5 or 6 in the pack. I like Left Right Center!


----------



## LavenderLove

QueenQueso said:


> I buy packs of dice at Dollar Tree! There were either 5 or 6 in the pack. I like Left Right Center!

Ooo can you do it with regular dice? We have lots already, it just sounded like I had to get a special set. If I don't have to that'd be great. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Any of you ladies have PCOS as well? I'm really worried it will mess up my plan to breastfeed. From my research about a third of women with PCOS have an oversupply, a third have an under supply and a third are fine. That leaves only a third who don't have enough to feed their babies, but knowing my luck that will be me. Trying to find tips and tricks to help. Will definitely be stocking up on herbal supplements and starting them ASAP if I notice a problem.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

LavenderLove said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> I vote just have people pick sides and cut the cake! But I'm not much of a game person:haha:
> 
> Hehe that'd be easy! So far I've got pink and blue clothespins guests will clip on themselves when they come in, guess how many jellybeans are in the jar, and a silly quiz on Old Wives' tales. I have a little "Wishes for Baby" form I made that guests can fill out while everyone arrives, too.
> 
> There may be a non-baby game or two as well! I'm still looking for dice for a game called Left, Right, Center. A friend of mine said he might be able to bring a game called Werewolf where people are villagers and they try to guess who the werewolf is. :haha:
> 
> Then we'll cut the cake with pink frosting inside, yay! :)Click to expand...

My friend was team yellow so at her shower her sister had each guest write their gender guess on a small blackboard and took a picture of them holding it. You then wrote a nice message to Mom and Baby in a book they had and after the shower they printed the pictures and put them in the book with each person's message. Might be a nice thing to do with your guest before you reveal the sex.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And Greats sorry to hear you feel so tired, gets lots of rest when you can.

Kyla, I don't have PCOS but one of my friends did and she was able to BF both her children, though I think she did have to supplement with formula with her daughter for the first couple weeks due to supply issues.


----------



## lysrae

Kyla I dont have PCOS but my sister does and she was able to produce just fine for her 2 boys and they are 8 years apart and they were both big boys! Sounds like your on the right track with supplements!


----------



## hivechild

KylasBaby said:


> Any of you ladies have PCOS as well? I'm really worried it will mess up my plan to breastfeed. From my research about a third of women with PCOS have an oversupply, a third have an under supply and a third are fine. That leaves only a third who don't have enough to feed their babies, but knowing my luck that will be me. Trying to find tips and tricks to help. Will definitely be stocking up on herbal supplements and starting them ASAP if I notice a problem.

Fenugreek makes you smell like maple syrup! :thumbup:

I have this book: https://www.amazon.com/Parents-Need-Eat-Too-Nap-Friendly/dp/0062005944 and it has a great section of recipes in it for breastfeeding mamas that incorporate common galactagogue foods.


----------



## Sass827

Kyla- if your milk is low there's so much you can do to pump it up. First off is to not stress! You'll need to drink even more water than you're drinking now and loads if fruits and veggies. You can also add flax seed to foods like oatmeal and salads. Or you can order the milk supply cookies online. They come in all flavors. And the list goes on and on. No need to stress your supply!


----------



## lian_83

Dont worry Kyla. I have PCOS as well, and I was in the oversupply category.. I think the odds are really bigger to have more milk than less.. I think its because of the inverse relationship between fertility and prolactin. PCOS is a fertility problem, and so is increased prolactin... Just that logic..

Anyway, I'm so thrilled! i'm picking up the cake for the sex-reveal later.. Eeeek..


----------



## fisher640

KylasBaby said:


> Any of you ladies have PCOS as well? I'm really worried it will mess up my plan to breastfeed. From my research about a third of women with PCOS have an oversupply, a third have an under supply and a third are fine. That leaves only a third who don't have enough to feed their babies, but knowing my luck that will be me. Trying to find tips and tricks to help. Will definitely be stocking up on herbal supplements and starting them ASAP if I notice a problem.

Enroll the help of a lactation consultant. I found the one in the hospital to be less than helpful but we went for a visit to a free standing breastfeeding center at about 6weeks and they spent tons of time with us were very helpful. (And finally took my complaints of my daughters tongue tie seriously) so I can't say enough good things about that visit. But I think the ones in the hospital are to rushed and you're too overwhelmed right then to ask.
-- I guess I should clarify that I don't have PCOS


----------



## LavenderLove

greats said:


> A suggestion for baby showers... I threw my SIL hers this past Saturday. We only played one game but we did do a fun and memorable activity at the end of the shower. I had little pieces of paper (like 3x3 inches) that guests had to each write a well-wishing for the baby or a prayer or some kind of loving note. We tied them to all the balloons we had as decorations and did a huge balloon release outside. It was awesome and sweet and we have a ton of pictures!




Mrs. Eddie said:


> My friend was team yellow so at her shower her sister had each guest write their gender guess on a small blackboard and took a picture of them holding it. You then wrote a nice message to Mom and Baby in a book they had and after the shower they printed the pictures and put them in the book with each person's message. Might be a nice thing to do with your guest before you reveal the sex.

We're actually doing something similar, too. :) I made this little sheet and I plan to have guests fill it out as they start to arrive. It'll be so nice to keep in a baby book!
 



Attached Files:







Wishes.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks for the advice ladies. I appreciate it!


----------



## lian_83

What a disaster! Picked up the cake then as I was entering our flat, my son who is now walking on his own, lose his balance on my knees. Since I was also carrying groceries at that time, I dropped the box of cake, and sure enough it was destroyed.. 

i saw the pink inner filling and I just cant help but cry.... We still did the cake slicing ceremony, but of course, whats the point.. Well, i'm team pink, and I have to learn to accept that, I guess.


----------



## KylasBaby

lian_83 said:


> What a disaster! Picked up the cake then as I was entering our flat, my son who is now walking on his own, lose his balance on my knees. Since I was also carrying groceries at that time, I dropped the box of cake, and sure enough it was destroyed..
> 
> i saw the pink inner filling and I just cant help but cry.... We still did the cake slicing ceremony, but of course, whats the point.. Well, i'm team pink, and I have to learn to accept that, I guess.

Welcome to team pink! It's a great team :thumbup:
I'm sorry the whole cake part was a disaster. Are you more disappointed with that being ruined or that you're team pink? I would have had some severe gender disappointment if we had been team blue.

Is there anyone who is staying team yellow until birth? If so let me know and I'll add a :yellow: to the front of your name as well like I do for the :pink: and :blue:. The one :yellow: is just a placeholder until gender is found out so if you are staying yellow let me know so I can give you another stork as well!


----------



## wonders10

lian_83 said:


> What a disaster! Picked up the cake then as I was entering our flat, my son who is now walking on his own, lose his balance on my knees. Since I was also carrying groceries at that time, I dropped the box of cake, and sure enough it was destroyed..
> 
> i saw the pink inner filling and I just cant help but cry.... We still did the cake slicing ceremony, but of course, whats the point.. Well, i'm team pink, and I have to learn to accept that, I guess.

OMG, that sounds horrible! I'm not sure if you are disappointed by the cake being ruined or that you are team pink but I'd be sooo upset too if that happened to me and I found out in such an unplanned way! Even if I was really excited about the gender. But, welcome to Team Pink! :hugs:


----------



## techheather

Sorry about the cake revealing itself. If it's gender that got you down , don't worry no was there too. Cried while probe was on my belly. What a wimp jerk I felt like. But I'm good now. A little retail therapy helped that. Baby girls are more fun to dress.


----------



## MrsHudson

Awe Lian!!! Don't be upset if it's the gender that has you down. If my lo is a boy I'll have a moment like that too. I had to warn DH. Doesn't mean you don't love baby just as much you just expected something else.


----------



## greats

Baby girls are awesome to shop for! My daughter is 2.5 and I still shop for her every month haha and having another girl I'm finding way cuter girl onesies than a few years ago. And bows. And glitter. And amazingness!

My house is turning into a doctor's office... The girl I babysit has suddenly become very phlegmy and her asthma is crazy today so her dad is picking her up early for an emergency appointment. I've got her breathing machine and meds all out. Then my DH comes home from work suddenly a half hour ago bc he's throwing up and has diarrhea. The boy I watch has a runny nose. My daughter has been pooping non-stop today and is now red down there. Ahhhhh!!! 

Please don't let me get sick! We're hosting Easter dinner on Sunday for both sides of the family and cannot get sick.


----------



## Sass827

I was so sad when I found out dd1 was a girl. I really just always imagined kicking our family off with a boy. It took a while but dd is the greatest. And the clothes are excellent. She's so sweet. I'm really excited lo#2 is a girl, but I'm holding out hope LO #3 will be a boy for DH.


----------



## Sass827

And I hope your house goes on the mend soon greats!


----------



## greats

Right after I posted about my house being sick, my daughter tripped and busted her bottom lip open. Blood everywhere! But not deep enough for stitches. Thank god!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Our scan today went really well, baby looked perfect and cooperated well for pics. We're team blue, which I am super surprised but happy about. My DH was right (yet again) about the gender.

I think it's perfectly normal to be disappointed about the gender. I had originally wanted a boy first as well but having a girl is amazing and I imagine having a boy will be awesome too. 

Lian sorry your gender reveal surprise was ruined, that sucks.

Greats, sorry to hear you're dealing with so much sickness, not fun. I hope your daughter's poor lip is OK....


----------



## Poppiebug

I totally had the gender disappointment too when I found out we are having another boy. Now I am super excited as I've been shopping for him and my cot bedding arrived this week. Can't wait to really get stuck into decorating his room. :)

I hope everyone who celebrates it, has a very Happy Easter :bunny: We have a 4 day weekend here so it's lovely to relax a little and just generally be lazy. Might go looking at baby swings tomorrow.


----------



## lysrae

We had our gender scan yesterday! we still dont know for sure but I have a feeling its a boy. The tech said "he" twice. Either way we know the little jelly bean is super healthy and growing!
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Pearly86

Had my anatomy scan too it went really well baby was very very cooperative which the tech mentioned specifically lol
All the measurements and organs and everything looked great so yay for the healthy baby and ofcourse its a boy!! Team blue!!

He is weighing 13 oz&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Our scan today went really well, baby looked perfect and cooperated well for pics. We're team blue, which I am super surprised but happy about. My DH was right (yet again) about the gender.

Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy Easter to you too Poppiebug!

Congrats Lysarae and Pearly on bring Team Blue as well :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Congrats to all the team blue!

Whatever my husband had yesterday, I now have. I can't eat or drink anything. My poor toilet :(


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry greats. That stinks.


----------



## greats

I hope everyone who celebrates has a phenomenal Easter Sunday! We are having both sides of our immediate families over for dinner at 3pm. I still need to put together Rylee's goodies plus the plastic eggs for our easter egg hunt as well as the lil goodie bags of candy for my nieces and nephews.

Still feeling nauseous today and super dehydrated. Drinking some watered down apple juice right now.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey Ladies! It's been a while. I'm so happy for all of you, very exciting seeing all those genders up there :oneofeach: Crazy to think that your about halfway there!

I'm glad to say that I'm finally feeling at peace with the loss of little love and ready to try again. It's been a rough road but I'm learning that everything happens for a reason.

HAPPY EASTER! :bunny:


----------



## fisher640

I was shocked to find out we were team blue. Which I also thought was kind of funny. With our first we had been waiting sooooo long for 4 years plus a few thousand dollars in infertility treatments so I truely didn't care which we had but at the same time was convinced I wouldnt be any good with a girl because I'm not very girly. I thought I would do much better with a boy. Well she was a girl and now that we have a girl I couldn't imagine having a boy or what I would do with a boy so I was sure this one would be a girl but he was pretty spread eagle on the scan and I was super surprised!


----------



## lian_83

Thanks Kyla, Heather, Greats, Wonder, mrs.hudson..

I think I got depressed more because of the ruined cake than the gender itself. The gender reveal is the only thing we're doing for this baby, no photos, videos, gimick.. And I found out I may have to give birth alone this time. The midwives told me that my son cannot be in the hospital during birth and there are no childcare facilities nearby, so DH will have to take care of our son while I give birth. We don't have any family here and not many friends who live less than an hour away.. 

Anyway, cleared my head right now and I know I'm being silly feeling down when I saw that pink frosting. I'm not a girly-girl so I was scared how I will react when my daughter ask me about girly stuffs. Well, it's probably years away, so I can still learn. Now, I'm really excited finding a name for her, initially thought of Keegan cause it sounds very gender neutral, but I'm unsure how masculine it really sounds.


----------



## techheather

I like Keegan. Maybe ad and "h" after the g. Keeghan. Like Meghan. To make more girly than masc.


----------



## lysrae

I am happy to announce we are team blue!


----------



## KylasBaby

lysrae said:


> I am happy to announce we are team blue!

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Pearly86

Not able to post my 20 week ultrasound pic dnt knw why its not picking from my iPad 
But m able to put it as my profile pic 

My 20 week ultrasound pic of my baby


----------



## QueenQueso

LavenderLove said:


> QueenQueso said:
> 
> 
> I buy packs of dice at Dollar Tree! There were either 5 or 6 in the pack. I like Left Right Center!
> 
> Ooo can you do it with regular dice? We have lots already, it just sounded like I had to get a special set. If I don't have to that'd be great. :)Click to expand...

I only get on every few days, so I might be too late for your party, but when we play LRC, we use regular dice. 3 of them. If you roll a 4, you pass a quarter to the left, a 5 and it goes to the right, and a 6 and one goes to the center. Rolling a 1,2, or 3 is safe. You can remember it because the word left has 4 letters, right has 5 and center has 6. I've never seen special dice for it, if it's the same game you're talking about!




lian_83 said:


> Thanks Kyla, Heather, Greats, Wonder, mrs.hudson..
> 
> I think I got depressed more because of the ruined cake than the gender itself. The gender reveal is the only thing we're doing for this baby, no photos, videos, gimick.. And I found out I may have to give birth alone this time. The midwives told me that my son cannot be in the hospital during birth and there are no childcare facilities nearby, so DH will have to take care of our son while I give birth. We don't have any family here and not many friends who live less than an hour away..
> 
> Anyway, cleared my head right now and I know I'm being silly feeling down when I saw that pink frosting. I'm not a girly-girl so I was scared how I will react when my daughter ask me about girly stuffs. Well, it's probably years away, so I can still learn. Now, I'm really excited finding a name for her, initially thought of Keegan cause it sounds very gender neutral, but I'm unsure how masculine it really sounds.

That sounds like a very depressing series of events. Slight gender disappointment, ruined gender reveal, birthing alone! Who wouldn't be feeling depressed with all that going on! I've been dealing with gender disappointment this time as well. I have my two boys and even though I *knew* that this LO was a girl, I was still hoping to be wrong and see another boy. It's taken me close to a month to get mostly over it. Naming the baby and doing a bit of shopping helped immensely! 

Keegan seems very masculine to me, but it's because the only Keegan I personally know is a boy. All the gender neutral names are like that, I think. You attribute them to the gender you're familiar with, like to me, River is for a girl but lots of people say it's only for boys.

As for birthing alone, would it be possible to hire a doula? Since there's months to go still, you would have time to get familiar with them. Or maybe a relative or friend would be willing to be 'on call' for you. Like when it gets close, make a plan that you'll call them when you feel you're in early labor. They can travel to your home and watch your son there while you and your DH are in the hospital. If you live in town and have public transport, you may even be able to go ahead to the hospital and your DH could meet you there. Maybe a different person could take turns being on call?


----------



## LavenderLove

QueenQueso said:


> I only get on every few days, so I might be too late for your party, but when we play LRC, we use regular dice. 3 of them. If you roll a 4, you pass a quarter to the left, a 5 and it goes to the right, and a 6 and one goes to the center. Rolling a 1,2, or 3 is safe. You can remember it because the word left has 4 letters, right has 5 and center has 6. I've never seen special dice for it, if it's the same game you're talking about!

No worries! We did end up finding the LRC dice at a store so we we went with that.

The party was kind of a let down. I'm really trying to hold onto the good that was there because we did have fun with the people that showed, but I still can't help but feel sad. 3 people showed up when I was expecting 8. :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

fisher640 said:


> I was shocked to find out we were team blue. Which I also thought was kind of funny. With our first we had been waiting sooooo long for 4 years plus a few thousand dollars in infertility treatments so I truely didn't care which we had but at the same time was convinced I wouldnt be any good with a girl because I'm not very girly. I thought I would do much better with a boy. Well she was a girl and now that we have a girl I couldn't imagine having a boy or what I would do with a boy so I was sure this one would be a girl but he was pretty spread eagle on the scan and I was super surprised!

Fisher I felt exactly the same way; I had only wanted boys before having Isla and this time I just assumed I was having another girl :dohh: Ah well, I'm excited to have one of each. My DH is beyond excited right now and is in full on planning mode for the nursery.

It's really nice to know now actually as we've been able to do some planning, which has been fun. I feel like this baby has more of an identity now. I have also been offered a bunch of boy's clothes from a couple of friends, which is awesome!

Lavender, I'm sorry the gender reveal was a bit of a let down. Congrats on being Team Pink.

Greats, hope that you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

.hopeful.one. said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been a while. I'm so happy for all of you, very exciting seeing all those genders up there :oneofeach: Crazy to think that your about halfway there!
> 
> I'm glad to say that I'm finally feeling at peace with the loss of little love and ready to try again. It's been a rough road but I'm learning that everything happens for a reason.
> 
> HAPPY EASTER! :bunny:

Great update, fabulous to hear from you and sounds like you have a wonderful outlook on everything.

Hope you had a wonderful Easter too :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

Any genders not included on the front please let me know so I can update. I've been trying to keep on top of it with the fb page and this one, but it's possible I missed some. Also please let me know any team yellows till the end! :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Hi ladies. I officially have strep throat. I forgot how terrible this is! I can't believe how sick I've been this pregnancy. I think I was sick like one time with my daughter! I'm on amoxicillin 500mg 3x a day. I saw the doctor assistant yesterday and she's pregnant as well... She wasn't too happy when she asked why I was visiting and I said for a strep test. The look of disgust on her face as she examined my throat was not fun to watch lol

Waiting for Rylee to start showing signs of strep. We shared some food and drinks on Monday so it's only a matter of time before she gets it.

Ordering a new bouncer from Amazon this weekend! I'm getting an automatic one so I don't have to sit and bounce it with my foot all day :haha: 

Any of you ladies buying baby stuff soon? Let's talk baby gear! Does anyone baby wear? I bought a Moby wrap back in February but haven't opened it, yet.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That totally sucks that you have strep Greats; I had it in the Fall and it was not fun at all :nope: I did find that the antibiotics cleared it up quickly.

Re baby gear, we're not buying that much stuff this time as we have most of what we need from Isla (and we purposely bought gender neutral stuff). I love baby wearing; I have the Ergo (that I still use with Isla) and I also got the Infantino Sash Mei Thai baby carrier to use when he's small (I've heard bad things about the infant insert for the Ergo).

We'll also need to get another seat for our stroller (Baby Jogger City Select so it converts to a double). We won't need that until next spring though as he will likely be in the car seat adapter for the first while. And we're still debating on whether we will get a high chair or another space saver high chair/booster seat that attaches to one of our dining room chairs. Again not worrying about that until he is closer to 5 or 6 months old.

Other than that, it will mostly be buying things for the nursery, which we have decided will be super hero themed. We also have to get Isla some new furniture too...:wacko:


----------



## Sass827

Really sorry to hear how sick you are greats. Hopefully the antibiotics clear it up really fast. Im baby wearer big time. I love the freedom it gives you and it seemed to make dd so calm. I wore the baby ka'tan for the first few months then switched to the ergo. I was able to Breast feed her in both so that was an extra bonus. DH wore dd in the ergo pretty early on with the insert, but I will say it always seemed to get her pretty sweaty. 
I also tried to buy neutral things the first time around. So for this LO, we just needed to set up the nursery- furniture, mattress, sound machine, humidifier, hangers, bedding and diaper changing pad and pail if dd isn't potty trained by then. 
We are using the booster seat in our dining room currently so the high chair is in storage already. I think it's just so much easier to clean around.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> Really sorry to hear how sick you are greats. Hopefully the antibiotics clear it up really fast. Im baby wearer big time. I love the freedom it gives you and it seemed to make dd so calm. I wore the baby ka'tan for the first few months then switched to the ergo. I was able to Breast feed her in both so that was an extra bonus. DH wore dd in the ergo pretty early on with the insert, but I will say it always seemed to get her pretty sweaty.
> I also tried to buy neutral things the first time around. So for this LO, we just needed to set up the nursery- furniture, mattress, sound machine, humidifier, hangers, bedding and diaper changing pad and pail if dd isn't potty trained by then.
> We are using the booster seat in our dining room currently so the high chair is in storage already. I think it's just so much easier to clean around.

Sass, you think the high chair is easier to clean around? That would be an important consideration for me. I find the one that Isla has is a pain to clean and taking it apart to wash the cover is annoying. We also have to keep the chair that it sits on covered with dish towels so it doesn't get stained from the food that she drops :haha:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

hey everyone . been a long long time since I came here. and after my loss I left the fb group and didn't really talk to anyone. I am sorry about that. I am ready to be around just for support and to see you all grow and have happy and healthy babies. though mine didn't get to live long . <3 <3 anyways. I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## lian_83

Greats, I had strep as well for several weeks ... Not fun at all. It spread to my chest and I had trouble breathing. My immune system is naff, it's just so hard to get rid of it. 
Luckily, my son never caught it.

Btw, I think your DD1s name is so cute, my DH actually suggested Riley for this one, or another variation. 
--
I'm looking for a better baby sling, as the one we have is kmart's cheapest and not really well-engineered. It covers half of the baby's face when they're facing front. We also need to buy another car seat and an extension of the pram. Damn, even if we buy the barebones minimum, it still sounds expensive :haha:


----------



## Sass827

I just hated our high chair for what sounds like similar reasons- impossible to take apart, straps always had food on them and didn't come out. DH would have to take pliers to it just to get the cover off to get it in the wash. 
We got a cool little travel booster seat that Dylan's been in since January and it's so simple. All plastic and just a lap belt that, knock on wood, has stayed super clean. I think she loves being seated at our level and acts more mature at the table because of it. I'll try to find a link to it if I can to post.


----------



## Sass827

https://t.toysrus.com/skava/static/product.html?type=TRU_product_us&url=%2Fproduct%2Findex.jsp%3FproductId%3D35354326%26cp%3D2255957.2273443.2255983.2256183%26parentPage%3Dfamily&domain=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.toysrus.com


----------



## LavenderLove

greats said:


> Any of you ladies buying baby stuff soon? Let's talk baby gear! Does anyone baby wear? I bought a Moby wrap back in February but haven't opened it, yet.

We've been adding things to registries but we're not planning on buying anything in the near future except maybe a few small things here and there.

We did get DH a used Ergo though! I have shoulder nerve issues and can't wear it so I'm looking for a woven wrap (Maybe from Chimparoo or Little Frog) and maybe a stretchy wrap like the CuddlyWrap since it's supposed to be more lightweight than the Moby. I'm also considering a ring sling or a wrap conversion mei tai. We'll see what I end up with since there's sooo much stuff out there.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> https://t.toysrus.com/skava/static/product.html?type=TRU_product_us&url=%2Fproduct%2Findex.jsp%3FproductId%3D35354326%26cp%3D2255957.2273443.2255983.2256183%26parentPage%3Dfamily&domain=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.toysrus.com

Thanks Sass, that's similar to what I have for Isla now but looks look much easier to clean; I'll look into it. The problem with Isla's is the material it is covered in (why???) and the straps as well. Though it sounds easier to take apart than your high chair :wacko:

Lavendar, your DH will love the Ergo, you might actually be able to use it as well; I find it is super comfortable and doesn't put a lot of strain on me when I have it on, (I can still wear Isla in it while pregnant). A ring sling would also be awesome; I have lots of friends who love theirs :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> hey everyone . been a long long time since I came here. and after my loss I left the fb group and didn't really talk to anyone. I am sorry about that. I am ready to be around just for support and to see you all grow and have happy and healthy babies. though mine didn't get to live long . <3 <3 anyways. I hope you are all doing well.

Nice to hear from you, hope you're doing well too :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> hey everyone . been a long long time since I came here. and after my loss I left the fb group and didn't really talk to anyone. I am sorry about that. I am ready to be around just for support and to see you all grow and have happy and healthy babies. though mine didn't get to live long . <3 <3 anyways. I hope you are all doing well.

Good to hear from you. I'm glad you are doing better! :hugs:


----------



## amelia26

Am I too late to join here?


I'm due 31st August with my second baby. I already have a boy who is nearly 3.

I am hoping for a vbac after an emcs at 42 weeks last time, but at the moment I have placenta previa so we will have to see.
Ive had a few complications this time and a short spell on maternity Ward after a massive bleed at 17 weeks, but overall I actually feel a million times better than I did with my first.

My 20 week scan is next week. I've already been told cautiously is probably a girl so hopefully they will concur next week.

Very sorry to those who have suffered losses. X


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

KylasBaby said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone . been a long long time since I came here. and after my loss I left the fb group and didn't really talk to anyone. I am sorry about that. I am ready to be around just for support and to see you all grow and have happy and healthy babies. though mine didn't get to live long . <3 <3 anyways. I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Good to hear from you. I'm glad you are doing better! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks. how are things going for you?


----------



## Sass827

Good to see you back 2kids!
Welcome Amelia! I'm in a really similar boat w the vbac and placenta issues. Fx for us both!
Lavendar- check out the baby k'tan for a soft sling. I'm obsessed with mine.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Amelia :hi:

Is anyone else having a lot of lower back/sciatic pain? I'm carrying this baby lower than Isla and towards the end of the day it can get quite painful. I've been stretching and trying to be active (I find it's worse when I don't move around) but I'm afraid of what it could progress to as this pregnancy goes on...


----------



## KylasBaby

amelia26 said:


> Am I too late to join here?
> 
> 
> I'm due 31st August with my second baby. I already have a boy who is nearly 3.
> 
> I am hoping for a vbac after an emcs at 42 weeks last time, but at the moment I have placenta previa so we will have to see.
> Ive had a few complications this time and a short spell on maternity Ward after a massive bleed at 17 weeks, but overall I actually feel a million times better than I did with my first.
> 
> My 20 week scan is next week. I've already been told cautiously is probably a girl so hopefully they will concur next week.
> 
> Very sorry to those who have suffered losses. X

Congrats! Will add you to the front. Be sure to update once you have a solid gender!



2kidsplusttc3 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone . been a long long time since I came here. and after my loss I left the fb group and didn't really talk to anyone. I am sorry about that. I am ready to be around just for support and to see you all grow and have happy and healthy babies. though mine didn't get to live long . <3 <3 anyways. I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Good to hear from you. I'm glad you are doing better! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. how are things going for you?Click to expand...

Going well. It's my birthday Sunday so leaving work early today to begin my birthday weekend celebrations! Starting with a Miranda Lambert concert tonight :happydance: Super excited. Going to be very different from how I've celebrated my birthdays the past couple of years haha


----------



## Sass827

I had it mrs Eddie. It felt so bad you may remember I thought I had a kidney infection. It was horrible. Def keep moving. Staying still makes it worse unless you're sitting on a heating pad. Heat can help. 
I was able to google which excersizes to do and found some videos made by chiropractors, etc. the excersize my ob told me to do us to sit cross legged (wide stance, ankle on knee) in a chair and lean forward at the same time. It's not the greatest, but it's a really easy one to do while seated at your desk or at dinner. Hope this helps! Once your little guy moves up higher, I'm sure it will feel so much better!


----------



## KylasBaby

Went to see Miranda Lambert in concert last night as the first part of my birthday weekend festivities. Safe to say Ashlyn LOVED her first concert. Or really hated it but I'm going to go with she loved it haha. She was kicking soooo much! Some pretty hard ones too that actually kind of hurt. But it was super fun and we all enjoyed ourselves!
If anyone is ever concerned with their baby kicking go see a concert. It will get them moving real quick!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Saa! There is actually a variation if the exercise you mentioned on my yoga DVD, I'll try to do that a few times a day :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Happy Sunday, ladies! I've been so busy the past few days. Bought my new bouncer yesterday! Decided to get one that automatically bounces instead of the standard ones that vibrate. Rylee hated the vibration on her old one and it was so loud! So hoping this new one works well when baby is here.

My sister asked what I still needed for baby and I said nothing honestly besides some little bits and pieces I plan on getting towards the end of my pregnancy. So she asked what we wanted, and I mentioned I really want the Levana Oma movement monitor that you clip to baby's diaper. I told her I have it in my budget to buy next month and that I have a 20% off coupon from buybuybaby and she said she is going to buy it for us! Super excited!!!! 

So all I really need is the breast pump I can finally order next month through my insurance (Medela, yay!), some new Burt's Bees baby wash and lotion (can't use any Johnson & Johnson baby products anymore bc apparently I'm badly allergic now), and some diaper cream, gas drops, diapers, etc.

I finally reached my V-Day on Friday! Officially past the 24 week mark!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on hitting your V Day Greats! You sound very organized, we still have a lot of things to do before being baby ready. We're slowly getting there :wacko:


----------



## Sass827

Dd wound up being allergic to all of the johnsons stuff too greats. Isn't it so crazy how that goes? 
Went to a sprinkle shower today and funny enough, it turned out there were 5 pregnant women out of only 8 people there. It was so nice just talking with so many preggers in person.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to see how everyone is going?

Our big boy turned 3 yesterday and today was our 11th Wedding Anniversary! Where does time go? DS#1 is very much into trains and Thomas the Tank Engine, so we had a little Thomas themed party for him yesterday. He loved every minute and was very spoilt by his friends. Just a quiet family dinner out tonight to celebrate our Wedding Anniversary, although I ate waaay too much yummy food. I forget that I can't fit in anywhere near as much these days. 

Hope everyone is cruising along nicely. Can't believe it's V'day for some already!

x


----------



## KylasBaby

24 weeks!!! V-Day!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy 3rd bday to your son Poppiebug, they grow up way too quickly don't they :cry:

Happy V day again Kyla, can't believe we're all reaching that point now either :wacko:


----------



## Jo77

Sorry it's been a little while. I hope you're all well? I've scanned through some of the recent pages - congratulations to those of you who've recently found out what you're having and of course, congratulations to those who've reached 24 weeks!

Things are all well here. We've been settling in to our new home and getting it all decorated, hence my absense. Babies are doing well and I'm now 24+4. C-section is planned for June 27th (I'll be 35 weeks exactly) but they're discussing bringing it forward a week to 34 weeks, but this decision will be made closer to the time.


----------



## amelia26

Thanks for the welcomes

And happy birthday to your son Poppiebug. My son is 3 in about 3 weeks time. 

We had our 20 week scan yesterday and it is girl as we thought! 

They also found an abnormality with her heart - she's missing a major vein but another vein is compensating. And she has two left atria to the heart instead of a left and right. Which can cause rhythm problems. But so far her rhythm has been fine. 

This anomaly is also associated with a host of other defects so I had really thorough scans and saw a host of doctors. So far they've not found anything else. I go back for further scans in 8 weeks and will be closely watched throughout pregnancy and baby will be scanned at birth. 

And my placenta hasn't moved so still previa and the haematoma is still there. 

All in all it was a pretty full on day!


----------



## Pearly86

Happy v day Kylas!!

Happy birthday to ur son poppie!!

Amelia so sorry hun about the baby's heart what does doc say, hope there is a fix to it hun and m sure everything's is great!! Many many congratulations on being team pink!!

My 20 week scan also went well except they found a tiny bright spot known as EIF calcium deposit on baby's heart which my doc even refused to discuss as it's alone marks nothing as my all other tests are great but hoping this goes away on its own as I have read online about it


----------



## amelia26

Thanks Pearly. I hope the spot on your baby's heart doesn't cause any issues. 

We spoke to 3 consultants - a fetal cardiologist, fetal medicine specialist and genetics counsellor. 
If it is only the interrupted ivc and left atrial isomerism, there's a good chance she will need no treatment. If there are problems with heart rhythm she might need a pacemaker. 
The big unknown is the associated defects. They vary a lot from case to case. She might have none. Or might need a small operation to correct something. Or she might have much more serious issues. She's basically high risk for several things but they can't say conclusively she doesn't have them til after birth.

We're very lucky that I am having my scans at King's, which is a centre of excellence for fetal medicine. The only reason I was being scanned there was because of my son's congenital abnormality, which is totally unrelated and can't even affect girls.


----------



## techheather

Goodness. Girls. I hope it's not major issues. Prayers.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad to hear all is well with you Jo; not too much longer to go until you meet your LOs.

Pearly and Amelia, hope all turns out well with your future scans; thinking of you and your little ones.


----------



## Pearly86

Amelia fx it's just nothing for u as well and having a good doc as well as specialist is really a plus!! Prayers for your doll!!

Mine m sure it's nothing as I had my fetal echo even before 20 week scan in which the specialist clearly mentioned he sees this bright spot in a lot of healthy babies these days and it goes away on its own have no major significance, so m all relaxed and the same was told to me on my 20 week scan too as everything else is great


----------



## lian_83

I hope for the best Amelia. Good thing u have the help of competent specialist there, so fxed whatever it is, will easily be resolved.
---

Congrats to everyone's V-day!!

I cant believe, this is happening so fast. We are extremely busy with work and studies and caring for our hyperactive toddler that we have made no preparations whatsover for bubba2. Dh actually received a new job offer with higher salary, but we decided that he turns it down, cause he had all his leaves set for my hospital appointments and my workshops at school. Plus, it would be an additional 20 minutes of commute... Now, we don't know whether to regret that decision. He's supposed to get at least 15k more annually..


----------



## MrsChezek

*Pearly* - just wanted to say my daughter had the same white spot and it went away and everything is completely normal! So you're right not to worry :thumbup:

I had my 20w on Monday and all is well as well. Confirmed indeed it is a boy. Otherwise, all is good but a bit crazy. LO is sick and so is nanny so I've had no help this week and we leave for Mexico on Sat. I've veen struggling with sciatica so taking care of my 28lb toddler and trying to pack has been hard!!! Just can't wait to get to our resort and relax. #2 is crazy active and his kicks are already pretty uncomfortable so I'm a bit worried about the next 20 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That's good to hear Pearly; hopefully future scans will show it has been resolved :thumbup:

Lian, if the extra $15k is not a big deal or necessary then I'm sure you've made the right choice. Totally understand how a crazy toddler can make it more difficult to prepare for new baby's arrival.

Mrs.Chezek sounds like you've been busy! It is a lot tougher caring for a toddler when pregnant. I've been dealing with some sciatic pain too, which has not been fun and Isla's only 22 lbs so can't imagine that lifting 6 extra pounds of toddler would be fun at this point :wacko: I was home with her this Monday-Wednesday and was pretty exhausted by last night; almost nice to be back at work today :haha:

In terms of baby news, this little guys is really strong and moving a lot now. I can feel him from the outside and he is very active. We've starting clearing out our spare room and my DH is working on a few projects for the nursery now. Our next step will be buying my daughter a new furniture set so we can move her old set into the nursery. We have a Queen bed in the guest room so are thinking of just giving her that (and buying a new bedframe, dresser and night table). She is currently still sleeping in the crib but it has been converted to a toddler bed...


----------



## greats

Been having contractions on and off all day. Painful backache/period cramping contractions this morning and now frequent Braxton hicks contractions. No regular pattern, though... Going from 2 mins to 7 to 3 to 8 and so on. 

Drinking water and laying down most of the day. If they don't ease up by tomorrow morning I'm going into labor and delivery to get checked out.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I hope the contractions eased off for you Greats and that you didn't have to go into L&D. Let us know how you're doing today :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Greats - hope you're feeling better and the contractions stopped :flower:


----------



## techheather

Greats. Hope the water and relaxing helps.


----------



## Pearly86

Omg greats take care hun hope everything is fine!!

I was having leg cramps behind the thighs to the point I was not able to stand after having sex is this normal ?? But once I sat everything was good 
tmi forgot I shouldn't be in missionary position anymore :duh


----------



## wonders10

Pearly86 said:


> Omg greats take care hun hope everything is fine!!
> 
> I was having leg cramps behind the thighs to the point I was not able to stand after having sex is this normal ?? But once I sat everything was good
> tmi forgot I shouldn't be in missionary position anymore :duh

I am so sore after sex. Lately we have been sticking to doggy style and when we are finished, I literally feel like I'm stuck in that position for a good 5 minutes before I can move and then I'm limping all over the place the rest of the night. I feel like an 80-year old woman sometimes. 

I'm thinking if I was a little more active in other ways, like finally opening my pregnancy yoga DVDs, it might help but I also think part of it is just natural as our bodies are changing.


----------



## greats

Hey ladies! Had some pains during the night but woke up feeling ok. Have only had one BH so far today. No idea what was going on yesterday, but hopefully doesn't start up again until at least 37 weeks! Lol

I ditched my economics class this morning to rest up in bed but ended up getting my grocery shopping done instead. Sitting around drinking water now.


----------



## greats

Oh and sex sucks now. Only position I feel comfy in is doggy and sex hurts! I only do it once every few weeks, though.


----------



## Pearly86

I have started going for yoga too hope it helps and ya doggie style is I suppose better during pregnancy 

Thanks a lot wonders hope the relief is there. Next time with different position lol 80 year old I knw I felt the same yesterday when it happened for the first time I just hope it's not there once m done with pregnancy 

Greats I got this on my app today -

Your BabyBump
Week 23
Baby
Your baby is probably quite active by now and you should be able to feel movement or kicks in your belly. It might even be possible to see the movements on the surface of your skin.
Overall, your baby is now more proportioned from head size to the rest of the body and is looking more and more like a newborn.

Baby Size:
11.5 in
large mango
Baby Weight:
1.1 lb
see big image	
Your Body
In preparation for labor, your uterus may begin to practice by exercising its muscles. Around this time some women experience warm-up contractions better known as Braxton Hicks contractions or false labor. These contractions are irregular and vary in intensity. Contact your medical practitioner if you have any concerns.


----------



## KylasBaby

Glad you're doing better Greats. Maybe you just did too much or were dehydrated and baby didn't like it? Hopefully it doesn't happen again. 

See, here's where being with another woman comes in handy. Sex is still extremely comfortable lol. 

My grandmother just told me they will get the dresser and changing station add on for the baby and pay for my shower! My mom is throwing the shower so they will have to discuss that, but wow! They also just got us a brand new couch when we moved into our new place. I think she's a bit excited ;) And my parents are getting us our crib and mattress. It relieves a lot of stress knowing some of our big stuff is taken care of. I love that everyone is excited for Ashlyn and wants to spoil her already :). 

We are having 2 showers bc OHs family is on the other side of the state, 2hrs away. The one my mom is throwing is going to be June 14th. OH was going to see if her mom would do the weekend before, June 7th. I'll be 31/32 weeks then that's not too early right? I want it to be a bit on the early side as then we will have plenty of time to get what remaining things we need and get everything set up and if she comes early, etc. But that's not too early right? 8 weeks before my EDD. We are also busy the other weekends in June with our maternity photo shoot and childbirth/breastfeeding classes and we want to hit up Boston Pride, so it was either the beginning of the month or very end and the very end would only give us a month before the EDD. Want to make sure we have time to order stuff and for it to come in, etc.


----------



## greats

Kylas, any time in 3rd tri is the norm here for baby showers. I had mine at 33 weeks and a friend of mine had hers at 29 weeks. And that's so awesome family is buying a lot of the big stuff! I love baby stuff lol

My sister is throwing me a sprinkle on June 27th. Since we've already had a huge shower for Rylee and we have everything we need for this baby, we are just asking for diapers and wipes lol


----------



## MrsG09

So sorry ladies, I am absolutely terrible about getting on here regularly! Congrats to all the new gender announcements! We just closed on our house Wednesday and get the keys Sunday. Then our stuff comes Tuesday!! :happydance: Sooo excited to finally start putting together a nursery. We'll be replacing some worn out flooring first and need to paint some walls (not sure we want bright pepto pink for a boy :rofl: Or at all...no offense to anyone using it for walls, but it's not for me lol. I think they let their daughters pick out their bedroom wall color). But we're finally almost there!! We've been popping into stores checking out flooring options...think we have a pretty good idea of what we want, but need to make sure we pick colors that go with the style of the home, so will have a good look at the flooring that's staying on Sunday. Ahh, I'm just so thrilled. So done with this badly built, bug filled corporate housing apartment! :wacko:

2kids, so good to hear from you, hun. I think of you often. No apologies necessary for leaving the fb group. Big hugs to you! :hugs: Hope you are doing better and that your heart is healing. 


Welcome, Amelia! I hope your little one's heart and anything that may result turns out okay. Good thoughts to you!


MrsChezek, hope the kiddo and nanny are both feeling better soon! No fun for you! The trip sounds like it should be fantastic, though! Congrats on team blue!


Greats, glad you're feeling better this morning! Time for a rest! Although, ditching class to rest and then getting things done sounds exactly what I would likely find myself doing, too! :shrug:


Kylas, how awesome that your grandma is chipping in so much! That's incredibly sweet! I said basically the same on the fb group, but I don't think 31/32 is too early. Our only choice is 33 weeks as that's the only time we're planning to make it home, and I kind of wish it were sooner lol!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I am thinking of trying again in a few months. Not sure if I will or not. I miss the baby I lost. But I have a new fabulous on gyn. Who thinks with progesterone and with close monitoring thinks I could try as early as may.


----------



## greats

2kidsplus, I was on progesterone for this pregnancy and with my daughter, I truly believe they helped get me out of any miscarriage zone as I had 2 losses before my daughter. So happy you have a new and great sounding doctor!

Afm, I'm totally exhausted today. Took my daughter and the toddler boy I babysit to a birthday party at an indoor play area. OMG SO MANY TODDLERS! All running around and almost none of the parents giving two craps, either. And then my daughter and the boy I watch have been fighting all day long. Ugh!

Found out my husband's family lost their house they were renting. This is the 4th time this has happened to them, and tbh I don't feel sorry one bit. My husband went to his mom's to help move some furniture to the curb for garbage pick-up, and he said the garage and house was infested with mice and feces everywhere. He said he went inside to wash his hands and almost threw up. They're all hoarders and lazy as f*ck, don't shower or bathe, etc. so it's no wonder they keep losing their housing.

Baby loves when I eat chocolate. She's been moving like crazy lol

Might go bowling tonight... Do you think I'll be ok if I use a light-weight ball?


----------



## greats

Note to future self... don't bowl more than 1 game. I'm so sore!!! Back and belly muscles ache like crazy lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad that you're feeling better Greats; sorry to hear that you over-exerted yourself bowling, ah the joys of pregnancy :haha:

Kylas, that's awesome that your Grandma is being so generous, I had my shower in third tri as well. Was better as the nursery was all set up at that point so it was easy to put things away.

I've done yoga throughout this pregnancy and just started doing a prenatal yoga class on Saturdays and love it. The teacher has also showed me a few moves that has really helped alleviate sciatic pain. :thumbup:

Sex has actually been amazing for me so far this pregnancy; far better than my last one...

One of my friends is dropping off a bunch of baby boy clothes for me this week :happydance: She has two little boys and has a ton of stuff so she's happy to get rid of it. I can't wait to go through it all. DH has also been doing lots of work for the nursery; I think it's going to look awesome when it's all done! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well. Rainy Monday here, kind of wish I was still in bed...


----------



## Pearly86

I also took progesterone this time and got pregnant progestrone really helps in avoiding m/c early one which u might have known at all and it was a miracle pill for me ,mine was a little low so I would really suggest go for it !!

Greats yeah lifting weights is not a good idea for now hope your back is fine now 

Mrs Eddie awesome pregnancy yoga is wonderful I love it 

Well I have gained only 6 lbs so far is that ok I m little worri d about my weight gain although my bump is quite visible now and the eight shows only 6 lbs gain so far


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> I also took progesterone this time and got pregnant progestrone really helps in avoiding m/c early one which u might have known at all and it was a miracle pill for me ,mine was a little low so I would really suggest go for it !!
> 
> Greats yeah lifting weights is not a good idea for now hope your back is fine now
> 
> Mrs Eddie awesome pregnancy yoga is wonderful I love it
> 
> Well I have gained only 6 lbs so far is that ok I m little worri d about my weight gain although my bump is quite visible now and the eight shows only 6 lbs gain so far


It is great isn't it? So relaxing!

As long as you are eating well and you're measuring normally, I wouldn't worry to much about your weight gain. I think it really varies depending on the person.


----------



## Maggs

Hello all! A little late to the game. We're expecting another boy, due August 19th (my birthday!!) Going for another scan today as previous anomaly scan couldn't get a couple of looks at the heart and base of spine due to him lying in a poor position. Hopefully we'll get good results today and at least confirmation that it's definitely a boy then I can start pulling down clothes from the attic and getting things sorted.


----------



## KylasBaby

25 weeks today! How crazy is it that in 15 weeks, give or take, there will be a tiny human in my house that I'm responsible for? Crazy!!

Just booked our last pre-baby trip. Disney baby!



Maggs said:


> Hello all! A little late to the game. We're expecting another boy, due August 19th (my birthday!!) Going for another scan today as previous anomaly scan couldn't get a couple of looks at the heart and base of spine due to him lying in a poor position. Hopefully we'll get good results today and at least confirmation that it's definitely a boy then I can start pulling down clothes from the attic and getting things sorted.

Congrats! Will add you to the front page :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy 25 weeks Kyla, crazy how quickly it's going!!!

Welcome Maggs :hi: and congrats


----------



## Pearly86

I swear kyLa time is moving so fast I was telling my hubby other day I somehow want aug to come slow i am enjoying the moment so much but I knw by the time the last month comes the thoughts will go in opposite side lol

Thanks mrs Eddie ya I am eating well and measuring perfect so hoping this is good then 

Also from last two days I see my palm a little swollen when u wake up and it usually go away after that no pain nothing is it normal ??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> I swear kyLa time is moving so fast I was telling my hubby other day I somehow want aug to come slow i am enjoying the moment so much but I knw by the time the last month comes the thoughts will go in opposite side lol
> 
> Thanks mrs Eddie ya I am eating well and measuring perfect so hoping this is good then
> 
> Also from last two days I see my palm a little swollen when u wake up and it usually go away after that no pain nothing is it normal ??

Weird re the swollen palm, totally normal for hands and fingers to swell during pregnancy so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Maybe ask your doctor when you see them next?

And happy 23 weeks to you, just noticed that we're due date buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## QueenQueso

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> I am thinking of trying again in a few months. Not sure if I will or not. I miss the baby I lost. But I have a new fabulous on gyn. Who thinks with progesterone and with close monitoring thinks I could try as early as may.

Good luck and best wishes!



greats said:


> Note to future self... don't bowl more than 1 game. I'm so sore!!! Back and belly muscles ache like crazy lol

Lol, I know exactly that feeling! A couple weeks ago we went bowling for a friends birthday and I also should've stopped at 1 game! I used the lightweight kids ball, I think it was 6lbs. A few days later we took the kids and did one game and I felt okay after that one.



Maggs said:


> Hello all! A little late to the game. We're expecting another boy, due August 19th (my birthday!!) Going for another scan today as previous anomaly scan couldn't get a couple of looks at the heart and base of spine due to him lying in a poor position. Hopefully we'll get good results today and at least confirmation that it's definitely a boy then I can start pulling down clothes from the attic and getting things sorted.

Welcome and congratulations!! Having two little boys is a ton of fun!

Afm, nothing much. Having a GD test in two weeks, yuck! Then roughly 2 weeks after that there will be another u/s. It hasn't been scheduled yet, but he said to do it at 30w, so I guess I'll schedule it at my next appt. It's to do a weight and position check, so I'm a bit confused as to why it's at 30w and not at like 36w or so? :shrug:

Other than that, my only issue is a lengthy vent, so feel totally free to just skip the entire rest of this post, because it seriously is just b**ching. 

We've been trying to kick out my DH's brother. He's been given deadlines that keep passing and he's making no plans or preparations to move out still. Originally, he moved in in May or June 2011, was supposed to be out in maybe 6 -10 months, depending on how bad the winter was (the work is weather-dependant, DH and his dad are masons, the brother works with them as a laborer because he sucks at masonry but can't otherwise manage to hold down a job on his own...) but that didn't happen. Then we moved (twice, actually) and each time it was strongly suggested that while his shit was packed, he make other arrangements, but that didn't happen. Christmas 2013 he was told that he absolutely couldn't still be here at Christmas 2014. Spring 2014 he was told that we were TTC and reminded to gtfo. Christmas 2014, DH told him he had to get out, then in January 2015 he told him the end of May is his absolute final deadline (he was SUPPOSED to tell him the end of MARCH!!), and here it is the end of April and he has made no plans or preparations!

He has maybe $60 to his name, he won't go to work, he doesn't drive or even have an ID so he can't go actually rent anything or move himself out, he's just totally expects everyone to do these things for him. He's expecting that either we will give up and 'keep' him or that his dad will move to a 2-bedroom apartment so he can go live with him (his dad lives in a tiny 1-bed right now, only 4 rooms including the bathroom). We don't want him, I told DH if he didn't get rid of him that I was moving out instead, and his dad doesn't want him either. Neither of them have spoken to their mom in quite a while, for different reasons, but the whole reason we got stuck with the brother in the first place is that she had him and kicked him out.

DH and his dad got into it on the phone this morning before work, DH's dad is mad that the brother won't get up and go to work today (which obviously makes DH mad too) and he told DH to come home from work today with some boxes and tell him to gtfo today. But where the hell is he gonna go? It's a 15min drive to town, so he couldn't walk there with his crap even if he wanted to. He's got at least a whole pick-up truck load worth of stuff to take with him.

Ugh, I'm just so angry and frustrated over the entire thing.


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! So tired today. Dd was up twice last night plus I couldn't fall asleep. Im already stressing when to have my mom come up to stay with dd for l&d. Too early and I'll be sick of her and we'll fight, too late and I'll wind up in the hospital alone because DH will need to stay with dd til she can cover the Six hour drive. Ahh! 
I think I'm getting occasional hand swelling too pearly. I notice more at the gym. Maybe I eat too much sodium? I swelled horrendously last time. Hoping not as much this time. 
This story about your BIL sducks queso. What does he do with all his time? My little brother is the same. My parents can't get rid of him. But he's a drug addict so that's where his time, money and efforts go to in life. It's a horrible situation to be stuck in. I'm so sorry.


----------



## QueenQueso

He plays video games and watches tv, when he's not sleeping. He rolled out of bed at 1pm today to use the bathroom, then went back to bed until about 3. He goes to bed sometime around 3 or 4 am, that's pretty much his daily routine. He doesn't have a phone or computer, no internet connection on his game system either... I don't see how he can stand to do that all the time!


----------



## Maggs

Queen--gracious that's irritating! I think your DH might have to be a little more harsh if you want him out! You'll have a full house with a new baby coming. 

Kyla--a pre baby holiday sounds fantastic! We're going away a couple of times this Spring too but not alone. 

I feel time is really flying too. Feeling slightly panicky that I'll be in 3rd tri in just a few weeks! 

Had my second anomaly scan yesterday and we finally got the last checks done. He's still a he, even though we're not getting a clear a potty shot as we did with Jack. Being very stubborn though and still a footling breach. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That sounds awful QueenQueso, I really hope that your DH can figure this out with his brother, stressful for you to be caught in the middle. I also can't imagine how stressful it would be having a person like that in my home; I would want them out as well...

Sass, Isla was up for like 2 hours last night and wouldn't go back to sleep so I feel you on the night you had yesterday. Wish I could go back to bed right now...:sleep:

Maggs, glad to hear that all is well with baby! Isla was transverse until 36 weeks and then turned, lots of time for your little guy to get into the proper position :thumbup:


----------



## greats

Omg Queenqueso, I would have gone insane already. I would start packing my own shit and tell DH well since your dumbass brother isn't leaving then I am this weekend. 

My husband's oldest sister (she's due in a few weeks) and his mom has hinted at moving in with us next month but I squashed that idea like a bug fast! I live in a tiny 2-bedroom as it is, and there is absolutely no way I can handle having a bunch of lazy pigs in my home. No thank you,

I'm so tired lately and annoyed. My hubby has been getting on my nerves. He complains how tired he is and now he's getting a head cold. But he stays up till past 1am every night for the past week and has to get up for work at 7.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Omg Queenqueso, I would have gone insane already. I would start packing my own shit and tell DH well since your dumbass brother isn't leaving then I am this weekend.
> 
> My husband's oldest sister (she's due in a few weeks) and his mom has hinted at moving in with us next month but I squashed that idea like a bug fast! I live in a tiny 2-bedroom as it is, and there is absolutely no way I can handle having a bunch of lazy pigs in my home. No thank you,
> 
> I'm so tired lately and annoyed. My hubby has been getting on my nerves. He complains how tired he is and now he's getting a head cold. But he stays up till past 1am every night for the past week and has to get up for work at 7.

Yeah it seems like there is a pretty simple solution for his tiredness :haha: My DH is the same way; so tired but stays up later than me. He used to complain about being so tired when Isla was a newborn, yet I was the only one getting up with her; used to drive me mad. I already warned him not to even mention being tired to me this time :growlmad:


----------



## Sass827

My DH is a stickler for his sleep. He makes a scene if he doesn't get 8 hours. I'm just so jealous of him- his head hits the pillow and he's out. I can lay in bed for hours and not sleep. Even when I'm exhausted. :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> My DH is a stickler for his sleep. He makes a scene if he doesn't get 8 hours. I'm just so jealous of him- his head hits the pillow and he's out. I can lay in bed for hours and not sleep. Even when I'm exhausted. :(

8 hours, I can't remember the last time I got 8 hours of sleep in a row...Last night I got 6.5 and was feeling pretty good this morning. Isla still wakes up once a night to come into our bed and promptly fall back asleep, so even though I am in bed from 10-5:45 my sleep is always interrupted...


----------



## Maggs

I usually average 6-7 at the moment and that's good for me but I'm sleeping on the couch at the moment because the bed is making my hip/knee pain worse. My DH was horrible for that first time around yet I was the one breastfeeding so therefore was the only one up with him!


----------



## greats

Yeah Rylee still wakes up once a night, though last night was like 4!!! She climbed into our bed and I didn't even wake up from it until she kicked me in her sleep. I'm trying to get rid of her sippy at night.

Made some homemade quesadillas for dinner tonight... and now I'm super gassy. Rylee keeps saying ewww mommy stinky butt! Hahaha


----------



## Sass827

Haha! That's so funny greats. 
Not sure if I'm jealous or not of LO's climbing in your beds. Dd thinks our bed is a play place so she will not sleep in it or in the guest bed with me, so I'm stuck in her room in the glider. I've pinched nerves in my neck before from sleeping in there. 
My DH complained with the first one too Maggs. So my I sent him to sleep on the pull out (I was bf too so he was no help) and he still had the nerve to complain! And he will still complain about it now 2 years later. Men!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

What is it with these whiny DHs??? I was bfing as well so I offered him the option of him sleeping in the guest room which he was offended by, (really wanted to stay with us in the room) but then had the nerve to complain :growlmad: I remember often watching him sleep while feeding Isla in the middle of the night and glowering at him with pure hatred (Awww you gotta love those early post-pregnancy hormones). I liked him again after Isla was about 6 weeks old and started sleeping more :haha:

Greats, that is hilarious re Rylee. Isla likes to announce when any of us "toot". :haha: And good God, up four times would be rough. I feel you on the kicks though, I got woken up by a sippy cup to the head this morning :wacko:


----------



## Sass827

These boys really do have some nerve. Mine told me he's so worried this time around will be like last time (aka lack of sleep, crying for no reason, etc) and I was shocked. I told him of course it WILL be like that for the first few weeks, so get ready! And man up! I swear I feel like having a baby turns him into a baby as well.


----------



## Pink1981

Just popping in to say we had our gender reveal today! We are team Pink!! X


----------



## greats

Awesome, Pink! Girls rock! 

Been cooped up in the house since Wednesday night. Getting antsy! Lol but I have a lunch/movie date with my sister tomorrow so I'm super excited! 

Also going on a walk in the morning. I've been so lazy this week.


----------



## Maggs

Congrats Pink!! Time to go girlie shopping :)

We're away tomorrow down to Scarborough way and to go to Flamingo Land. Last family holiday before baby arrives!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Pink, girls are awesome! 

Have a great vacation Maggs!

Hope you had a good time out with your sister Greats. DH and I went out on a date last night and it was amazing!

We also bought Isla's new bedroom furniture this weekend. Got a good deal on it but it was still so expensive :wacko: Only problem is that it's not available for delivery until August 18 (my due date). Luckily we already have the mattress and box spring so we can move that into her room beforehand and can set up the crib in the nursery. Don't want her associating having to give up her bed with Ethan's arrival...


----------



## amelia26

Congratulations on having a girl Pink!

I hope you enjoy your break Maggs.

I've felt movements from very early this pregnancy but in the last few days they have become a lot stronger. Strong enough to occasionally make me jump. It's lovely.


----------



## Sass827

Welcome to team pink!
What's flamingo land? Sounds fun!
Why does all furniture cost so much and take so long?! It's not crafted by Amish people, is it? That I would understand. Otherwise, just a PITA! 
Crazy busy weekend over here- double date, ob appt, out of state wedding, etc. has not helped my fatigue at all.


----------



## greats

Looking at my bedroom and Rylee's bedroom... I have so much to organize by the end of July. I'm kind of in panic mode right now, tbh. I just want this spring semester at college to end already so I can focus 100% on baby Livia's arrival.

Lunch was amazing! We did sushi. Then went to see Insurgent at the movie theater. Been cleaning since I got home, though lol

Livia has been super active today to the point where some of her movements hurt! Dh and I have a bet going... I think baby Livia will be bigger than Rylee was (7.14lbs, 20.5" long) but he thinks Livia is going to be smaller. I'm going to win this bet, I already know it haha


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I know Sass, it's totally crazy how expensive furniture is and how long you have to wait for it. The only thing I'm stressing about is not being able to move Isla's stuff into her new dresser as that means I can't really put Ethan's stuff away properly. We're going to call at the end of June/beginning of July to see if there's any change re availability. The really frustrating part is that everything else is available except for a stupid night stand but they want to deliver it all at the same time...

Greats, I bet you'll be right re baby's size. I think Ethan will be bigger than Isla was too. He also kicks so much harder than she ever did. DH couldn't even feel Isla at this point last time and he's been able to feel Ethan for awhile now, my Mom got to feel him kick this weekend too. I can only imagine how happy you'll be to have school over with; I'm starting a course next week unfortunately :wacko:


----------



## greats

Yeah Livia's movements are a lot stronger than Rylee's, too. And I measured 2 days ahead with Rylee but so far a week ahead with Livia. I have a huge gut feeling I'm going to have Livia mid-July.

What course are you taking? 

Sitting here at the lab, waiting to finish my glucose testing. Drank the sugar drink at about 12:30 so have 15 mins left. Told hubby I'm stopping at chipotle for lunch after... I'm starving!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm doing my gestational diabetes test on Monday, not looking forward to it at all, the waiting is so boring. I'm sure I'll be starving after too...Hope you enjoy your Chipotle afterwards (ummm Mexican food). 

I'm working towards getting my certificate in Fundraising Management through a local University. This is the first of six courses I need to take. It's the Intro to Fundraising Course so it should be pretty straightforward (I've only been working in the profession for 10 years now :haha:), plus it's through correspondence so I can do a lot of it at work.


----------



## Pearly86

Mine is on May 7th all the best mrs Eddie for both gtt and the certification you are working for

AFm had a sudden pain in my pelvic region more towards the center where the belly ends and pubic area starts the wile afternoon don't understand what it actually is it was coming and going and not constant but painful was reading a lot through it couldn't find anything has anyone else experienced this

No other issues and from last one hour. It has stopped ,hope this was just something not big and never comes back like a shooting pain which keeps coming and going


----------



## Sass827

Are they delivering your furniture from far away? Maybe you could just offer to get the night table later on your own? I know the stress of not being able to put stuff away. It's so calming to feel organized. And not to have Isla associating all the upheaval with Ethan. 
I got to visit my friend and her new twins for the first time today. So cute! And do different from each other but both boys. Her 2 year old is struggling. Not from the babies exactly but mostly from thinking they will leave her again for days (csection so it was 3 or 4 days) and then a bit from not having as much attention. Made me think about trying to prepare Dylan more and wondering if it's even possible at her age? What are you girls doing? I hit her a book but I don't think she understands it. 
Very ambitious and admirable if you ladies taking classes. I took a knitting class while pregnant w dd and even that made me feel slow. Not sure how you do it! 
I think two of the four remaining molars might finally be coming for dd. I can feel them in her gums so hoping they break soon and mommy can get some sleep!


----------



## Sass827

Pearly- lightning pain? Rlp? Bh?


----------



## Pearly86

Sass it was like a shooting pain which was coming for few seconds and going away and came so many times 
Thank god I'm not having them anymore at least for now


----------



## greats

Oh that's awesome, Mrs. Eddie!

Class is tough especially because I'm taking 4 this semester, but I just keep telling myself it'll be worth it when I graduate next spring. Out of both sides of my family, only my cousin and my younger sister have graduated college so it's really important to me to try and finish!

Did my GD test today. Bleh! Drank the limeade flavor one... Tasted like flat sprite. I liked it at first, but all day long I've been sick to my stomach and am super constipated all of a sudden! I better pass!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies. Just popping in quick as it's 4am and I'm wide awake....I'll update the front page later once in on my iPad. Had a traumatic day yesterday at my glucose test. The drink was actually good (had the lemon-lime one. Tasted like sprite!) They had me fast from midnight which I really did from like 9/10 when I went to bed. Test started at 9:45am so that was 12 hours without food or water as I wasn't allowed to eat or drink. I nearly passed out at the second blood draw (2 hour test with 3 blood draws). My vision and hearing went, I got extremely light headed, room was spinning, I felt like I was going to throw up and got super hot and was drenched in sweat. Needless to say I'm a bit scared for life. Hope to God I didn't fail it. 

26 weeks! Woohoo


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly it does sound like that could be RLP; hopefully it went away quickly!

Sass, I'm actually not sure where it's coming from (i.e. where the manufacturer is located), I should look into it. Really hoping something will come available sooner. Going to pick up the end table on it's own might be a plan. One of my friends made a special big brother box for her son full of books, some puzzles, colouring books, stickers, etc. I am thinking of doing the same thing for Isla. It's apparently good for distracting them when you're nursing a lot. We also have a present that Ethan is going to give Isla and I've been reading her a book about becoming a big sister. We also talk about baby Ethan, though I think she's still too young to understand who that is. :haha:

Wow, Greats, 4 courses is a lot. That's so awesome that you are committed to getting your college education! :thumbup: Will undoubtedly open up lots of new opportunities for you! 

Happy V Day to Ethan today! Can't believe I'm already 24 weeks!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and I meant to add sorry Kyla that your test was so traumatic. I still can't believe that they made you do that test first without the preliminary one, (seems unnecessary to make a pregnant woman fast for that long without cause). 

I hope your results are good too!


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Oh and I meant to add sorry Kyla that your test was so traumatic. I still can't believe that they made you do that test first without the preliminary one, (seems unnecessary to make a pregnant woman fast for that long without cause).
> 
> I hope your results are good too!

My doctor said they were getting a high failure rate on the 1 hour so they do the 2 hour as standard. So I'm assuming then you don't have to do another if you fail. But I was talking to one of the daycare mothers who said they let her eat right before and did a simple finger prick and gave her the results right then....I couldn't eat or drink for like 14 hours by the time the test was over and have 4 holes on my arms bc they couldn't get blood once and had to stick me twice for the last draw. But it's done and over with. Fingers crossed I pass!

Going to update the front page now!


----------



## greats

Posted on the fb group, but failed my 1-hour glucose test by 1 point! Going next Wednesday to do the 3-hour test. Super annoyed! 

But plus side is I didn't gain any weight the past 4 weeks! Also, will be doing an appointment every 2 weeks starting in 2 weeks. Getting closer! My fundal height is measuring perfectly at 26.5 weeks, hb was around 151 today.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kyla, I guess that makes sense at least you only have to go through it once and won't get a false result. My Midwife actually told me that I didn't have to do the one hour test as I have had no symptoms or risk factors and they've seen some people fail the one hour and then have to do the more lengthy one for no reason...I would be majorly pissed if that happened :growlmad:

Greats, that really sucks re failing by one point, sorry :hugs: Hopefully you get better results with the next test. And awesome job re the no weight gain :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

This glucose test is bs. I'd like to have your midwife mrs Eddie. Did you know the number that is acceptable varies doctor by doctor greats? So your 135 May have actually been acceptable somewhere else. Another reason this is bs. I'm worried I'll fail too. I went out on a double date the might before and had 3 sugary mocktails. Also ate a normal breakfast because I had no clue they were giving me the test. Ugh. You're right Kyla. The three hour sucks the big one. I'm sorry you had yo have it and now you too greats. I remember being so faint when I left mine I went and got fried chicken, Mac and cheese and a massive glass of OJ, and I normally don't eat like that. The woman behind the prepared foods counter at the grocery kept handing me chicken wings while I figured out my order. I must have looked such a mess. 
Great ideas on things to do with your daughter mrs. Eddie. I might steal a few of those myself. ;)


----------



## Pearly86

Ugh this glucose test esp the two hr and three hrs ones are so scary and annoying hope I pass the one hour dnt knw why they do it when it is not the actual test!!

Mrs Eddie feeling perfectly fine now thank you so much hun and many co grants for the v day yayy for v day here as well 24 weeks!!


----------



## greats

Yeah I think I will pass the 3-hour test, I don't see how I wouldn't. My diet and activity levels are so much better this pregnancy than last. 

Been so tired today. I'm ditching my class tonight to study for an exam for another class. I have such a headache after my nap today. Ughh.


----------



## techheather

Sass. That's funny she was handing you wings while order. She must of been there before and thought you looked a little pale or something. Lol. Nice though.


----------



## Sass827

Right? I figure she either knew or figured I was a drug addict or something ;)


----------



## lian_83

Greats, I'm also doing full time at the uni. So damn EXHAUSTING! I kept asking myself, why I am doing this? I already a PhD after all (which is proving not too useful in my jobhunting). But I know if I don't then we will always have to live around the poverty levels and my children surely deserve a better future than this. Sometimes I get very, very depressed when I think about this, but I know I was also to blame for wanting kids when we the situation was obviously less than ideal. 

Anyway, I'm sorry you failed that 1hr test. I hated that so much the last time around.. The midwife told me a trick telling me to make sure I drink water beforehand, which maybe against the rules of the test.. Beats me, but I think I'll give that a shot next time.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm sure you'll pass the longer one Greats, just annoying that you have to go through it...

Isla's furniture is getting delivered earlier than we expected. The very nice salesman was able to find us a floor model of the end table that we wanted so it can all be delivered much sooner; such a relief!

Sass, I agree that the test is BS. I think I am still going to do it on Monday though because I'm too much of a worrier; I will feel much better knowing that I don't have GD.

I'm also super excited as this weekend we are picking up a bunch of clothes for Ethan from a friend and I'm going away for a spa day with a couple of my best friends on Sunday. I'm going to be gone from 8-6 and I can't wait!!! Have a 90 minute prenatal massage booked and a facial :cloud9:


----------



## greats

Omg Mrs. Eddie... A spa day? I am beyond jealous!!! I would kill for a spa day hahaha Have a ton of fun! 

Sunday we are walking in the March for Dimes preemie baby walk! Walking for the 3-year old girl I babysit. She was born at 27 weeks (which I'll be tomorrow!) so her mom has a team going. 3.1 miles should be fun lol

3 weeks left of my school semester... Counting down the days!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I've been looking forward to this spa day for a LONG time :haha: It will be so nice to be pampered!

Good luck with your walk Greats, this a good time to do it (before the weather gets too warm). Also, yay for only having three weeks of school left, you're so close to being done :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Have a great time at your spa day! I so need a spa day too. 
Three weeks til you're done with school? That's fantastic greats! So happy for you.


----------



## greats

Yep but just for the semester. Fall semester starts last week of August. Lol

So my mom texted me to say she got me and baby Livia a ton of goodies but won't tell me exactly what! Just said I'll be set with baby stuff for a while. I keep asking her to send me pictures so I can cross stuff off my "baby stuff to buy" lists but she is making me wait till mother's day. I'm dying over here!!! Lol


----------



## Pearly86

Have a great day at spa mrs Eddie 
Wow greats your mom got your baby so much stuff !! 

Ever since my pregnancy started I am seeing these tiny red bumps on my chest they are not itchy at all but they are very tiny and red will bring my doc into notice about this next time but lemme know if any of you guys got it and what to do about that 
They are so annoying although they don't itch or hurt


----------



## MrsHudson

Sorry I've been off of bnb a lot lately. Trying not to spend so much time on the Internet but tonight has found me sleepless. I hope everyone is doing well. A spa day sounds glorious!

Pearly it sounds like a heat rash. I've always had those but it's worse in pregnancy. If you're sleeping with a shirt covering your chest you may want to find something more breathable. Also over the years I've learned my daily face wash clears it up almost instantly so I always rub some on my chest in the shower. Hope that helps and I hope you're well :)


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks hun even I was thinking if using my face wash for chest area although I never had any heat rash but may be pregnancy is what bringing all these darn changes thanks a lot hun m doing good glucose tolerance test next week how about u??


----------



## Sass827

Will you go back in August or are you taking a semester off? Dd starts preschool 1 day a week after Labor Day and I'm nervous about just getting her to that.


----------



## greats

I'm going to school in August. If I take a semester off then that throws off my financial aid and it'll push my graduation to 2017 then, which I don't want. I lucked out though because this fall I managed to register for 3 online classes and only 1 night class, so I'll be home almost all the time with Livia anyways.

Had a horrible day today. Just so tired and moody today, I snapped at Rylee bc she was throwing these ridiculous tantrums all day long. My neighbors probably think I'm nuts for how loud I was yelling. So glad tomorrow is Sunday so I won't be babysitting at all, and we have the march for dimes walk in the morning so hopefully the exercise helps release some of the stress that's been building up all week.


----------



## Sass827

Online is wonderful. That's fantastic. I did lots of my job online during Dylan's first year. 
Dylan's been throwing tantrums and being tough in general recently. Terrible twos? :(
Hope you have a great time at your walk. Such a wonderful organization.


----------



## greats

Yeah these terrible twos are not fun some times! She has been loads better today. 

The March for Babies walk went well! 3.5 miles though in the blazing sun... 80 degrees today. I'm VERY sore, but no swelling so I'm very happy! Rylee had a good time. Taking a nice bath right now (as Rylee is screaming to get into the bathroom lol) and then it's nap time for me. Only slept a couple hours last night.


----------



## KylasBaby

Afternoon ladies! Sorry I've been a bit MIA. Crazy life lol. My dogs bladder stones were giving her a hard time all yesterday. She clearly had one trying to come out so was making it hard for her to pee poor thing. My mom watched her while I babysat yesterday and she wouldn't pee for her once during those 7 hours. Didn't pee for OH first thing in the morning either. I got her to go when I picked her up from my parents. Not a lot, but enough so that I know the stone wasn't completely blocking her from going. Gave her some doggie pain killers and kept her calm. Got her to go again a bit later after OH couldn't lol. She finally went a lot this morning!! And hasn't been dragging her backside which is what she does when a stone is coming out. Poor baby. I feel so bad for her. 

OH was doing the project bread walk for hunger today. She took the puppy so I could have a bit of a break. Well, turns out dogs weren't really supposed to be there. They gave her hand outs from the mspca and the volunteers were lecturing her. It's a 20 mile walk and they said it's not good for dogs no matter their fitness level. Which is true and I can see, but OH brought him knowing full well she was going to carry him most of the walk because he's only a puppy. Just 15 weeks. So she had him in her backpack turned around on her chest and he was just hanging out as she walked with her team (people from the store she manages and another store) and was being harassed by other walkers about how she shouldn't have brought him and how it was mean, yadda yadda. Seriously people? So I had to get up and drive down there and get him so she could finish. I felt horrible. She took him to give me a break! He wasn't walking 20 miles he was being carried and was perfectly happy. So what's the issue? Sometimes I hate people. 

I think I've been nesting. Spent the entire time from after I got him until now cleaning and doing laundry. Now my body says it's had enough so I'm finally sitting down and boy am I crashing hard! Nunnite


----------



## MrsHudson

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks hun even I was thinking if using my face wash for chest area although I never had any heat rash but may be pregnancy is what bringing all these darn changes thanks a lot hun m doing good glucose tolerance test next week how about u??

I don't know about you but I sweat a ton when I sleep now! It's so bad I have the window open at night when it's raining outside lol. 

I'm doing good! Thank you for asking. I get my glucose test done in three weeks when I'm 28 weeks. They didn't give me the drink last time so I had to wait. Good luck with yours!


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! Anyone else's baby staying pretty high up near your rib cage? This baby girl is, and it's starting to hurt :( I'm tempted to bust out my old yoga ball to bounce on it so that maybe she goes a bit lower?


----------



## QueenQueso

Greats, I WISH she was up high! I carried both my boys high and she's down really low, and I'm finding it much more uncomfortable this way. I've been trying to convince her to shift up with no luck. Hopefully, your LO is more cooperative!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, glad that your walk went well! Also, can't believe you will be doing classes in August, that is awesome. I'm giving myself until October before I even attempt on becoming a properly functioning human again :haha: My bump this time is higher than it was last time but I still feel like he's pretty low, definitely not near my ribs yet.

Sass, even though it will be tough getting your daughter to preschool I'm sure it will be worth it for extra time with the baby. Can your DH drop her off some mornings? Isla will be going to day care two days a week so I plan on having DH drop her off and I'll do pick up...

Pearly, I hope those bumps don't bother you too much, they may be related to heat...

Kyla that sucks about the walk and the volunteers making your OH feel so bad, sounds like they all needed to chill out. :growlmad:

Nice to see you on here again Mrs. H! 

I had a lovely weekend; the spa was amazing. Was so nice to be pampered and spend time with my girlfriends (even though we just talked about our kids and pregnancy the whole time :haha:) One of my friends is almost 38 weeks pregnant so it was exciting to see her and realize that the next time we get together she'll have her little one.

I also had a midwife appointment and did my GD test yesterday. My midwife said she would be shocked if I did have it so hopefully I will pass. We also talked about my home birth plan a bit and figured out when our at home assessment would happen. Ethan was going crazy after I had to drink that disgusting orange drink and was bouncing all over the place. My Midwife was actually laughing as he was kicking so hard when she was trying to monitor him that he was moving my stomach all over the place. He really hates the Doppler...


----------



## Pearly86

Hahah lol Mrs Eddie I am next on glucose tolerance this thrusday hope to pass again as I dnt want to go for that 3 hr test lets c how my bubb reacts to the drink as I can feel him he is already so naughty these days kicking around like crazy last night he was going bonkers don't knw why
absolutely love every move of his


----------



## KylasBaby

27 weeks!! Toward the end of this week will officially be in the third trimester! I can't believe it :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> Hahah lol Mrs Eddie I am next on glucose tolerance this thrusday hope to pass again as I dnt want to go for that 3 hr test lets c how my bubb reacts to the drink as I can feel him he is already so naughty these days kicking around like crazy last night he was going bonkers don't knw why
> absolutely love every move of his

FX you pass Pearly, I'm sure you will. The 3 hour test would not be fun. The drink has a lot of sugar in it so I'm sure your little guy will be bouncing around all over the place, it was actually pretty funny to feel him being so hyper in there. :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

Good luck pearly! 

Greats Oliver gets up there every now and then but he usually stays real low in my cervix. That's why my lady bits are so swollen according to the mw. So I really wish he would move up. Plus him kicking my cervix feels awful. 

My back has been killing me! I had to get the heat pad out last night because I wasn't even comfortable in my giant body pillow. I tried to book a prenatal massage for today but nothing was available. I may try to book one for Friday with DH too. He could use one himself. Then I feel less guilty about spending the money lol. For now I'm taking a nice warm bath in hopes that'll help.


----------



## greats

Yeah Livia moved like CRAZY after drinking the glucose drink. I have the 3-hour test on Friday morning. Yayyyyyyy.

Mrs. Eddie I'm so glad your spa day was awesome! 

Slolwy starting to sort through some of the little baby stuff we have, like burp cloths and hats. We are having a toddler-free weekend in 1.5 weeks so hubby and I are going to finish our bedroom and Rylee's room as well. Painting and everything! 

Just made my final shopping list of small stuff I still need for Livia, like gas drops, cotton balls, etc. Hopefully only 2.5 months to go!!!!!

Can't wait for Mother's Day this Sunday! We have a huge day of plans and lots of driving, but I get a bunch of the baby goodies my mom bought.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot Mrs Eddie and MrsHudson 
Hope u get some relief from back pain and the prenatal yoga helps a lot esp the cat cow pose check out some of them they are very relaxing and massage definitely sounds a must have!!

Greats wish u luck too for ur 3 hrs test!!


----------



## MrsHudson

I need to do some yoga but I never bring myself to do it since I'm on my feet most of the day. Maybe tomorrow I will though.


----------



## Maggs

Finally back online after our week away! I worked all weekend overtime then was working and at my physio appt yesterday so I finally have time to log on properly. 

I carried Jack high, he was always right under my ribs. This is baby is literally standing on my cervix--really annoying at times. Hope he flips soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Greats; it was amazing to be able to relax. Good luck for your three hour test, I really hope that you pass. I'm looking forward to Mother's Day as well; my DH normally takes Isla out for a few hours in the morning so I have time to myself to relax, which is AMAZING!!!

Mrs. H, I agree with Pearly, yoga will definitely help with your back if you can find some time to do it. Even just a few relaxing poses would probably help if you didn't want to do a full work out.

Welcome back Maggs, hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So just spoke to the receptionist at the MW office and apparently I have to take the 3 hour glucose test now, GAH!!!:growlmad:

My blood sugar was apparently just a little high but I am now required to take it. 

Glad in some ways that I decided to take the 1 hour test in case something is really wrong but also regretting it now as I may have to take this longer test for no reason at all...:cry:

What's really funny is that my MW was joking with me yesterday about the test, saying that there was no way it was going to come back positive, that I had no risk factors, blah, blah. I think she jinxed me :haha:


----------



## greats

Oh that sucks!!!!! I don't fully believe in these glucose tests. When do you go to take the 3-hour one? I'm slotted for Friday morning at 9am. Bring a book to read or something. I'm bringing homework.

I've been cleaning like crazy today! Our cat peed in the corner of our living room... She only does this if her litter box is dirty (which it isn't) or if someone is near her box whrn she needs to go. So I have this mini floor vac to help clean it up. Need to do it a few more times bc I can still smell the cat pee in here. Grrrrr.

Boy I babysit keeps biting through the spout of all my daughter's sippy cups and then proceeds to shake the sippy upside down so all the juice comes out. He did this all over my bed while I was cleaning the floors. So pissed off! And his parents won't pack a sippy for him of his own.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just flying by to say hi and can't believe how fast time is ticking away.

I have my Glucose test on Saturday. Not looking forward to it. I didn't have GD with #1 so hoping I'm lucky this time around too. Also hoping I don't flake out while waiting for the end. 

Saw my Obs last week and she said all going well she'd induce me at 39 weeks. This is mainly due to my fear of not getting to the hospital on time if I went into labour naturally. We live 40kms from the hospital, which might not seem like much bit this could mean upwards of 2 hours in the car in traffic if it was peak hour. I had DS #1 at 37+3 induced because of my high BP. 

I hope everyone has a lovely Mother's Day for those who have it coming up this Sunday. We aren't really doing anything, but I know there's a nice little gift for me and hopefully a sleep in. 

xo


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, I have to pick up the paperwork tonight after work, I'll probably call them tomorrow to book. Totally sucks for sure and I'm almost 100% sure I don't have GD. I have none of the risk factors and have been eating WAY better this entire pregnancy and have gained less weight overall, (funny since I passed with flying colours last time, maybe I should be eating more junk) :haha: I am realizing though that I probably didn't do myself any favours by eating a large fruit salad and toast with jam before the test :dohh:

I will definitely bring a few books to read. My DH has offered to drop me off and pick me up before and after so I don't have to drive in case I'm light headed, etc. For those of you who have taken the test before, do you think that's a good idea?

Also, sorry about your cat and the misbehaving little boy. I honestly don't know how you are able to look after other people's kids and keep your cool, I would probably lose it at this point...

Poppie, I hope you pass with flying colours. Exciting that you have your induction date booked.


----------



## mumanddad

Eeshh not logged in here for a while, you ladies have been busy.

Hope your all doing well, I will try catch up x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

mumanddad said:


> Eeshh not logged in here for a while, you ladies have been busy.
> 
> Hope your all doing well, I will try catch up x

Nice to hear from you MumandDad, hope you're doing well :hi:


----------



## MrsHudson

We've had a misbehaving dog lately. It's been raining non stop here in CO so our oldest dog doesn't want to potty outside. I even stood out in the rain with him Tuesday and he still wouldn't go. Then he went in the house while I was grocery shopping. He's such a brat. 

Back is still killing me so I'm trying to get in for a massage tomorrow. They didn't have any open on Tuesday. I know I really do need to do yoga. I got to go to work soon but will try tomorrow. 

Good luck to all you doing your glucose test. I get to do mine right before our baby moon so hopefully it goes well.


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs - as I said in my journal, I would recommend he pick you up. Especially if it's a fasting test. If not, you may not need him too, but better safe than sorry. I was super out of it, but it had been over 12 hours since I'd had anything to eat or drink so I was thankful OH was there.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks again for the advice Kyla!

In other pregnancy related news, I am really sick of people commenting on my bump size. Some people will tell me how much smaller it was than last time, other people are telling me how huge it's getting.

Seriously, pregnancy seems to be the one time where people feel that it's totally appropriate to comment on your body size and I am getting a bit tired of it :growlmad:


----------



## MrsHudson

Mrs. Eddie I so hear you! It's either "oh you're really small" or "wow you're really big". Could we not comment on size at all? It irritates me a lot. My mw said my tummy is measuring perfectly for how far along I am so they can all take a hike lol. 

I'm tired and cranky and craving Italian sausage!


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm having DH pick me up tomorrow after the glucose test as well and taking some snacks to eat as soon as it's done. I only had to do the one hour one last time but now here they do the 2hr as standard. I just think I'm going to be starving! As far as taking a book, I am currently reading Call the Midwife, so I'm sure that looks funny when I'm at my obs waiting for my appointment or like tomorrow, waiting for my tests. Haha! 

Talking about cravings, last night I wanted to chomp on ice. I always have iced water in a drink bottle but this urge just came over me that I wanted to crunch up all the ice until it was gone. Weird!!


----------



## Maggs

We did have a great week away, thanks! 

I'm so glad I don't have to do the GT. I get mega hangry...I'd not be a nice lady to be around. Good luck to the rest of you. 

Mrs Eddie...everyone always has to say something don't they. My neighbour said to me the other week how huge I was and since I cut my hair, it makes me face look fat! Sour old biddy!!

Must be a full moon coming on. My cat brought a not quite dead bird into the house yesterday and chased the poor thing around. Feathers everywhere!! I was not impressed!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry to hear you Ladies are dealing with other people's stupidity too. The funny thing was that the person who commented on how large I was getting the other day is not really in the best shape so kind of ironic. 

Mrs. H, like you I am apparently measuring on track so I guess I should tell them to stuff it as well :haha:

Maggs, I can't believe your neighbor said that to you, that is so rude :growlmad: I also can get pretty hangry so imagine I'll be in a foul mood by the time the test is done. DH has promised to take me out for a nice brunch after! 

Poppiebug, good luck on your test. Apparently, I am only doing a two hour one as well according to the requisition form :shrug: 

I am a bit annoyed as they just left me the form last night, no instructions on where to go to get the test, how long to fast for, etc. My MW's office is closed today so I'll have to wait until Monday now before I can book this stupid thing. Just want it over with.


----------



## Pearly86

Ugh mrs E so sorry hun u have to go thru this mine was done yesterday the one hour one and hoping that I pass too but with the number of ppl failing this I am dreading I might have to go for 3 hr one too which I seriously don't want but let's c result will be in by Monday so fx 

I knw everyone passes the 3 hr one and so will you hun fx for u and to all whose glucose test is there around 

Ppl around comment about everything theses days as they have no other business just ignore the statements or give a good one to them as mrs h said :hugs!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> Ugh mrs E so sorry hun u have to go thru this mine was done yesterday the one hour one and hoping that I pass too but with the number of ppl failing this I am dreading I might have to go for 3 hr one too which I seriously don't want but let's c result will be in by Monday so fx
> 
> I knw everyone passes the 3 hr one and so will you hun fx for u and to all whose glucose test is there around
> 
> Ppl around comment about everything theses days as they have no other business just ignore the statements or give a good one to them as mrs h said :hugs!!

Thanks so much Pearly, really hope I pass too! I'm sure you will pass your one hour test. I should have been more cautious of what I ate before taking mine, which is why I think I failed it. FX for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Maggs

Screw brunch Mrs. Eddie, I'd be getting hubby to get a big mac and strawberry milkshake :haha:


----------



## greats

Ladies I hope you all pass! I'm currently at the lab for my 3-hour. The drink was disgusting and I'm starting to get a headache. I'm so hungry right now! Had to drive myself here unfortunately bc hubby is home with our daughter and the boy I babysit will be there before I get back home. Ugh.


----------



## Maggs

greats said:


> Ladies I hope you all pass! I'm currently at the lab for my 3-hour. The drink was disgusting and I'm starting to get a headache. I'm so hungry right now! Had to drive myself here unfortunately bc hubby is home with our daughter and the boy I babysit will be there before I get back home. Ugh.

That sounds crap! I hope the rest of your day won't be too bad.


----------



## greats

1 hour 15 mins left!!! I have my 3rd blood draw in 15 mins then my 4th at 12:30. Headache and shakes are gone. I'm trying to decide what to get for lunch later lol

Wore these cute capri length pants today and realized I don't think I've shaved my legs in a couple weeks! So embarrassing lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad you're almost done Greats, good luck with it, I'm sure you'll pass.

And :rofl: at your capri pants comment. I'm sure no one else would notice...


----------



## Maggs

Lol!! Treat yourself to something extra yummy!!


----------



## Pearly86

So the good lucks really worked guys I passed my one hour test yay!! Initially I thought I'll wait till Monday but then I was like why wait what if they have got the result already and yyayyyyyyyy I called and she was like u got 126 the cut off is 140 so get ur self a good treat!! I was like wow really as I was totally planning to go for 3 hr one 
It's a relief indeed and , sure the tree hours one is really pathetic but the result is gonna give all the relief guys !!

Hubby and i already planning an evening out today on the result &#55357;&#56832;
So a Godiva icecream treat a must now!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Yay congrats on passing Pearly! That's got to be a relief. :)

I hope you pass too greats. Not too long now before it's over and you can treat yourself!

Good luck to those who are due for the glucose test, too! I don't think I'm too far off from that myself here so I'll probably be doing that soon. Fun times. :haha:

DH had an interesting idea. My relatives are throwing a ladies-only shower, but most of my closer friends are guys. He's off the same day as the shower, so we were wondering about having the shower mid-afternoon and then later that night having a dinner out (like a super casual shower) with the guys. It'd be a long day but I think we'd have a lot of fun! :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Maggs that's really rude. People are so annoying. Like someone said earlier being pregnant just gives everyone around them a free card to say what they want and give their unwanted advice. I won't miss that part of pregnancy. 

Oh and yes on the ice cubes! I used to hate ice water because I have sensitive teeth but I'm always wanting to crunch on it now. 

Yay pearly! And good luck greats. I noticed you had the fruit punch drink and that's what kind they gave me to drink for my 28 week appt :(. She said it's the one people said tasted that best so now I'm scared lol. 

So this might be random but my real dad got a hold of me today and we haven't spoken in 10+ years (long story). He texted me so I replied and asked him to email me. Kind of weird. 

Finally got my massage today and it was great. My therapist is pregnant too so we had fun chatting about our miseries lol. Got lunch with DH after so that was nice too.


----------



## greats

Pearly I'm so glad you passed!!!

Lavender, that actually sounds like an awesome idea! 

MrsH, that's really odd about your dad. Does he know you're pregnant? How do you feel about him contacting you? And glad you got your massage! I really need to go get one asap!


----------



## greats

Already vented on the fb group about my babysitting troubles, so I'll vent in here.

My husband is completely ruining my mother's day weekend. Apparently the world revolves around him and his wants and that's it. Already tight on cash until Monday thanks to the one mom not paying me for babysitting, we can't even afford for me to get the makeup I wanted for Mother's Day. Yet dh sits here and complains how he can't get a haircut this weekend. Seriously? I would LOVE to get a haircut! Not my fault he grew it out weird and after his coworkers saying something he wants it cut. 

Then he complains how he has to clean. Then I ask nicely if he could cook dinner so that I can relax, and it's the end of the world that he has to cook some pasta. He spills something while cleaning and screams and blames me instead of grabbing a towel to clean it up. I tell him to go grab a towel, he slams the bathroom door shut and breaks the entire door frame. Mind you we live in a rental so now we need to replace the entire door frame out of our own pockets.

He doesn't even apologize for the way he's been acting all day. 

I told him to go stay at his mom's house if he's going to continue acting this way.

I'm so upset.


----------



## techheather

Aww greats. I'm sorry he's a meanie--ok jerk. Not fair. Hope he realizes how inconsiderate he is being. Of all weekends. This is your weekend. Hope it gets better


----------



## Poppiebug

My test wasnt too bad yesterday, ended up having a total of 8 vials of blood taken as my Obs had ordered other tests in there as well. The drink went down easier than i remember last time, probably because the lady wasn't making me drink it really quick. I think the first hour was the longest, then didnt seem to be as long for the 2nd hour. Felt fine afterwards. Had lots of water and a snack then we went out for lunch. I was pretty hungry by then though. Fingers crossed my results are fine, I guess I'll hear in a day or two. 

Glad to hear everyone seems to be getting good results for theirs too. 


Wishing you all a Happy Mother's Day as well (we celebrate it today in here in Australia). 

x


----------



## KylasBaby

*Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommies and Mommies-to-be!*


----------



## Pearly86

Happy Mother's Day all greats so sorry hun hope ur hubby understands it's about you not him 

Poppie bug good luck hun fx for ur result!!


----------



## MrsG09

Happy Mother's Day, ladies!!! :flower:

greats, sorry the DH is being a putz. Hope it's gotten better, hun! :hugs:

Poppie, hope you get passing results on the test!


----------



## Maggs

Happy Mother's Day ladies! 

Greats...I hope your hubby sees some sense! He's being a royal pain. He needs to remember Father's Day is just around the corner.


----------



## Sass827

I really hate these stupid glucose tests. Garbage I tell you. Garbage!
Hope your day got better greats. DH and I got into it really bad Saturday night over his mom moving to our town (long story) and this morning he left for a trip for a week, so great moms day for me too. Xxx


----------



## greats

Poppie, hope you pass!!!

Hope everyone had a lovely mommy's day!

Sass, that's no fun! 

Today was a lot better than I thought it would be. Got some great gifts from my mom! 2 nursing tank tops, big box of disposable breast pads, lanolin cream, stretch mark cream, burts bees baby wash, pack of Carter's size 6m onesies, 2 pairs of Carter's size 6m pants, and a 4-pack of 0-3m socks. And a new tote bag! Was very happy that she did that for me! 

We did brunch with my mom, sister, etc. then went to my husband's family for a few minutes before realizing his sister also invited a bunch of people I can't stand, so we left. We had his mom and oldest sister around for a movie and cake. 

My oldest SIL is having her baby boy this upcoming Wednesday via csection. I asked if she had her bags packed and she said no, that she didn't realize she needed to take anything for herself. I'm like uhhh yeah, you need clothes and stuff. And this is her 2nd child. Odd.


----------



## lian_83

Sass, Totally agree! I hate these tests! I'm sure they are designed by some male or a woman who has never been pregnant. 

Had mine today, was rough, cause I didn't get to sleep last night as I was so anxious. Then, I decided to take a bus instead of driving to save on parking costs. Found out that the bus stop where I was supposed to catch my connecting bus was being rennovated, hence the bus didn't stop and had to walk in the rain for half an hour. So, there was I, no sleep, no food, and shivering like hell for the 3 hour test. A couple of minutes after I downed the drink, I had to go to the loo, and had a very bad diarrhea.. TWICE. By the time, I finished my test, my arms have been stabbed several times because i was already soo badly dehydrated that my veins were already hiding away from the needle. 

Anyway, can you believe that I had a worse time during my 1st pregnancy, when I almost got admitted to the ER after the test?? Ironically, I passed the test with flying colours, it was just that my stomach was sensititive to sugary drinks when empty. 

Good thing, DH is lovely and let me sleep after the test and took care of our son. They went to the mall, bought me a gift for mum's day, which turned out to be a bag of chocolates.. Ewwww.. No way I would like to eat anything sweet for the next couple of days. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Pearly on passing; that is awesome news!

I hope you pass as well Lian and glad that your test wasn't too bad Poppie!

Greats, I'm glad your weekend improved, sounds like your husband was being a total baby. So happy that you were still able to go out to brunch.

I agree Sass, these stupid glucose tests are total garbage, look at all the people initially failing and then passing :growlmad: Should have listened to my MW and never took the stupid thing...

And Happy Belated Mother's Day Ladies :flower: I had a really great day with DH and Isla, hope you all did as well!


----------



## amelia26

Those tests sound horrid. Does everyone have one in the US? It seems like a lot of you have had them. I'm lucky not to need it I guess!

Happy belated mothers day to those celebrating.


----------



## greats

Lian, that sounds awful! I'm sorry you had to walk to your test in that weather. I'm hoping you're trying to relax in the mean time!

Amelia, I believe most doctors offices give ladies these tests. I'm not sure if we can decline them as I've never tried. Definitely the norm in my current office as well as my old office.

Ladies, I need your advice!!! Ok so my SIL is having her baby this week. The entire pregnancy she has literally forgotten how to take care of herself. She doesn't brush her teeth, doesn't shower often, wears dirty clothes, etc. Her bad habits have even rubbed off on her 12 year old son. She was over last night with her son and my MIL. Both SIL and my nephew SMELLED so bad. My husband dragged our nephew into the shower and made him shower. 

My SIL sat on my couch, didn't move once, and now today my couch smells so bad like body odor and pee. I've been spraying disinfectant spray but think I need to take the cushions apart so I can wash them. 

How the hell do I talk to her about her nonexistent bathing? My husband and MIL see it as well but don't have the heart to tell her. It's so bad, I need to say something but don't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## amelia26

That sounds bad Greats. Do you think she's depressed? 
It's unusual for people to just let go of their personal hygiene without reason.
Antenatal depression isn't uncommon. Or maybe she's struggling? 

I would try and talk to her generally to see how she is coping before specifically mentioning the hygiene issues. 


I think I'm quite glad the gtt tests agent standard here. You're only offered one if you have certain risk factors, which luckily I don't so far


----------



## MrsHudson

greats said:


> Pearly I'm so glad you passed!!!
> 
> Lavender, that actually sounds like an awesome idea!
> 
> MrsH, that's really odd about your dad. Does he know you're pregnant? How do you feel about him contacting you? And glad you got your massage! I really need to go get one asap!

Sorry I didn't get on over the weekend! Yes he's had contact with my estranged sister so I'm sure he knows I'm pregnant. I feel very guarded about that and overprotective of my child even if he isn't born yet. I also have a part of me that's super excited because I do miss him a lot. We texted back and forth and I told him I can't talk to him on the phone because it's just too much for me right now. He says he doesn't email so I said if he can't do that now then he can later if he decides to. My gut tells me not to jump into it. 

I hope all you mommies had a good day. I did for the most part. Went to DHs moms first and his brothers girlfriend is so selfish. This isn't the only thing she's done but she's never had kids and my back is killing me so bad again and even though I said that multiple times she refused to get out of the recliner and I had to sit on a hard chair. Dh even got upset and his grandma was sitting on a hard chair too. It was so rude. But ever since I got pregnant she ignores me like the plague because I think she's jealous. Anyways after that we went to my moms and just hung out for a bit. 

So today I've been super nauseous and even threw up at work. I had to swallow it though because I was nowhere near a trash can or bathroom. I'm super dizzy and sweaty. I don't know why I feel like this again randomly. I'm wondering if it's a bug or just a bout of morning sickness. Oliver is just fine and kicking away.


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh and yeah greats, I would try talking to her to see if she's depressed. That doesn't sound normal. Even when I spent pay my days in the bathroom I still managed to shower and put clean clothes on.


----------



## Sass827

I was going to guess depression as well. Or is there something that might be causing her anxiety so she's shutting down? Wait- us this the one with the cord issue? I meant to tell you I asked about it at my ultrasound too and they said that it hasn't caused any issues after birth in the cases they've seen. Anyway, maybe she's freaking out and afraid to face it? 
Did she comment on your hubby getting her son to shower? Seems like that may 
have been a big hint. 

I hope things go ok with your dad mrs. H. Sounds complicated and best to take very slow for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mrs. H, that does sound like a complicated situation with your Dad. I agree that added stress right now isn't the best thing for you, glad you are kind of slowly easing back into contact with him. Also, sorry that you're sick again, hopefully it was just a fluke.

Greats, I agree with everyone else, definitely sounds like depression. Has your BIL talked to her about it? The fact that it is also affecting the way her son acts is concerning. At 12 he is most likely going to have to deal with being teased/bullied if he is dirty/smelly at school...

So my 2 hour test is on Friday, can't wait to get the stupid thing over with. I'm trying to think of the plus side (opportunity to read in peace, eat good food after :haha:). I really don't hope that I faint. My blood pressure was low at my last MW appointment so I'm afraid that the fasting and dehydration factor might cause me to hit the floor when they take my blood...


----------



## MrsHudson

Thanks ladies! He hasn't taken it further so I'm not going to either. 

Threw up all night. But made it through the night after 9:30pm. I didn't sleep at all though and I had BH contractions around 3:30am. I'm sure because I'm dehydrated. Oliver still won't stop kicking me. He was up all night too.


----------



## Sass827

Just go prepared mrs. Eddie. It was nice to have chill time. And 2 hours is a deal. And I'd ask if you're allowed sips of water. 
You feeling better mrs. Hudson?


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick update to say I hadn't heard anything from Obs about test results (she will usually call if there's an issue) so I called up today and the receptionist said she'd get her to call me back. I got a call back from the receptionist this afternoon just to let me know that the result was fine and my Obs would call me in a few days to go through it with me. So yay! no GD and I'm very happy about that. Now to just keep an eye on my BP and make sure that it stays where it should. 

:)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Poppie, awesome that you've passed. 

I really, really hope I pass this two hour test. I'm not eating anything sweet today or tomorrow and they should get accurate results from the fasting anyway. 

Thanks for the tip re water Sass. My MW office told me no food after 12 pm but nothing about water. Can you still drink it right up until you take the test?


----------



## Sass827

I was allowed up to and during.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sass827 said:


> I was allowed up to and during.

Good to know, thanks Sass!


----------



## KylasBaby

I wasn't allowed anything after midnight which was really like 9 when I went to bed. No food or water. They had to give me some water at my second blood draw (1hr after drink) as I nearly passed out.


----------



## lian_83

My MW specifically said to drink water as normal before the test, but not during. Helped just a wee bit as I didn't faint compared with my experience with DS.

Congrats Poppie.

Anyone else suffering from SPD? It's agonising to shift positions while lying down.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks for the insight Ladies, very helpful.

Kyla, my MW office recommended having a late night snack for that very reason. It's a long time to go without eating when you're pregnant...


----------



## KylasBaby

I so was not waking up for a snack haha. My sleep is too precious lol. But knowing how I felt and nearly passing out it was freaky so if there's a next time I'll probably wake myself up for a five course meal!


----------



## Pearly86

greats said:


> Poppie, hope you pass!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely mommy's day!
> 
> Sass, that's no fun!
> 
> Today was a lot better than I thought it would be. Got some great gifts from my mom! 2 nursing tank tops, big box of disposable breast pads, lanolin cream, stretch mark cream, burts bees baby wash, pack of Carter's size 6m onesies, 2 pairs of Carter's size 6m pants, and a 4-pack of 0-3m socks. And a new tote bag! Was very happy that she did that for me!
> 
> We did brunch with my mom, sister, etc. then went to my husband's family for a few minutes before realizing his sister also invited a bunch of people I can't stand, so we left. We had his mom and oldest sister around for a movie and cake.
> 
> My oldest SIL is having her baby boy this upcoming Wednesday via csection. I asked if she had her bags packed and she said no, that she didn't realize she needed to take anything for herself. I'm like uhhh yeah, you need clothes and stuff. And this is her 2nd child. Odd.

Did u have your 3 hour test hun wanted to know how was it and did u get the result ??


----------



## Pearly86

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Thanks for the insight Ladies, very helpful.
> 
> Kyla, my MW office recommended having a late night snack for that very reason. It's a long time to go without eating when you're pregnant...

Tanks a lot mrs Eddie!! And m sure you are gonna pass with flying colors for sure the last test result was because of what you ate and this one is less confusing as you have to fast so no confusion on what to eat and what not 

You surely gonna pass hun! Fx!!!!


----------



## Pearly86

MrsHudson said:


> Thanks ladies! He hasn't taken it further so I'm not going to either.
> 
> Threw up all night. But made it through the night after 9:30pm. I didn't sleep at all though and I had BH contractions around 3:30am. I'm sure because I'm dehydrated. Oliver still won't stop kicking me. He was up all night too.

Hope you are doing fine hun just make sure you keep drinking water so to avoid dehydration. As BH is definitely due to not drinking enuf fluids!!


----------



## Pearly86

Well my baby is kicking me all the time these days from last week and has definitely made my tummy his playground lol I luv to see him playing so much!!


----------



## greats

I wasn't allowed water during my 3-hour. I took a couple tiny sips though bc I was dying! Lol

MrsH, I hope you're feeling better!

So exhausted from school but I just finished another class tonight! 2 more finals next week and I'm done for the semester, thank goodness!

My SIL had her baby boy via c section this morning... 6lb 6oz and 19" long! Definitely a lot smaller than her first son who was 10lbs and 23" at birth lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'll have to ask them about water, I'll likely bring some with me as that seems to be a long time to go without drinking, though I'm only doing a 2 hour test....

Congrats on the birth of your new nephew Greats. I can't believe your SIL's first baby was 10 lbs, YIKES!!!! And good for you for almost being done school, the end is so near for you! I just started my course but the workload is pretty easy and it's all correspondence so I should be OK. 

Thanks Pearly, I really hope I pass too...Also awesome that you can feel baby boy moving around more now. I find Ethan is already starting to hurt me with his kicks and punches.

Kyla, I usually go to bed around 10 or 10:30 so I'll just have a snack around then. I hear you on not wanting to lose a moment of precious sleep. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Did my two hour glucose test today and survived.

Was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I felt mostly OK during the entire thing, just tired now.

We have a long weekend here and I'm off today and Tuesday so no work until Wednesday :happydance: Looking forward to a relaxing weekend with yoga, a few play dates and getting our garden done. Also, will be going through all our baby stuff to figure out what we need to get and start getting organized...


----------



## Pearly86

Yayy the two hour is done fx hun for u!!

Greats many congrats on your SIL's baby 
How was ur glucose result did U get it??


----------



## MrsHudson

I must have had a 24 hour bug because I was fine after that! Tired but fine. 

For my glucose test they told me to eat as I normally do but avoid sugars. Then 45 minutes before my appointment I have to stop eating and as soon as I get in they'll do blood. My appointment isn't until 3:45 on the 26th so I think I'll be fine. But it's also a one hour test. 

Congrats on being an aunty greats!


----------



## KylasBaby

I will check back with you ladies on Wednesday. OH and I are off to our babymoon I'm Disney tomorrow!! Just a few days we will be back Wednesday, but so excited!


----------



## greats

Have fun Kylas! So jealous! 

Pearly, yes I passed the 3-hour! Sorry I posted in the fb group but totally forgot about in here! All my numbers were in the 70s and 80s and the cut offs were like 130-140 lol

MrsH, I'm glad you're feeling better! 

Eddie, that's awesome! Enjoy your time off!

Rylee is at my mom's for the entire weekend. Toddler free, woohoo! Also not babysitting at all this weekend. We went out to dinner tonight, cleaning and organizing all day tomorrow, then having one more date night before we pick up Rylee on Sunday. Definitely needed!


----------



## Pearly86

Kylas awesome to Disney wowwww

We are planning this Memorial Day weekend for baby moon haven't decided the place yet Letsc

Greats many many congrats hun yayyyyy 

Mrs Hudson good luck for your glucose test hun


----------



## Maggs

Kylas... Have a fab holiday! 

Congrats on being an auntie Greats! 

I've had DH haul down the baby stuff from the attic so I could take note of anything we need. Jack's running around oohing and aahing over the teeny tiny baby things. I hope he feels this cute about it in 3 months time.


----------



## amelia26

Aw, thats sweet Maggs. My 3 year old keeps asking for baby's socks to look at. He likes them because they're little.


----------



## greats

Haha Rylee is obsessed with the baby bath tub... she thinks it's a seat and she sits in it. Lol


----------



## Sass827

So many good things all around! Love hearing this from all you girls.


----------



## Sass827

And Dylan's obsessed with the bouncer seat so much I'm afraid she might break it. Fortunately she's only 23 lbs so I'm hoping it's ok if she's not too rough. 
Congrats on the nephew greats! Is he checking out ok? 6-6 is small compared to 10 but still such a great size. I think I was 6-1 and my brother was 6, both full term.


----------



## MrsHudson

Definitely lots of good things going on in here!

So dh went and saw Max Max and it was really good. I just want to warn you, you may not want to see it while pregnant. Well just say it involves pregnant women and I cried about 10 times. Then the whole post apocalyptic theme got to me and I was crying my eyes out in the car about "how we take our lives for granted". Damn hormones!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone holding up. We are all in the last home stretch or getting there. I notices I am in the double digits now and not the triple. It is going by so fast.


----------



## greats

Hi princess! My daughter has the same car seat as your son! Lol

Been nesting like CRAZY! I literally can't stop cleaning, it's driving dh nuts. Between bedding and clothes and towels, I've done 8 loads of wash now. 

I have a final exam tomorrow night and another Wednesday morning, then I'm done for the semester! Potty training the girl I babysit, she's doing very well. I am starting Rylee on Thursday. Wish me luck! Lol

Did so much on Saturday night that I started going into preterm labor. I chugged a ton of water and laid on my left side, and the contractions eventually died off after a couple hours.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

greats said:


> Hi princess! My daughter has the same car seat as your son! Lol
> 
> Been nesting like CRAZY! I literally can't stop cleaning, it's driving dh nuts. Between bedding and clothes and towels, I've done 8 loads of wash now.
> 
> I have a final exam tomorrow night and another Wednesday morning, then I'm done for the semester! Potty training the girl I babysit, she's doing very well. I am starting Rylee on Thursday. Wish me luck! Lol
> 
> Did so much on Saturday night that I started going into preterm labor. I chugged a ton of water and laid on my left side, and the contractions eventually died off after a couple hours.



Wow you have been pretty busy. Keep that baby in as long as possible, and take it easy. I am hoping to potty train my son when he turns 2 but I am not rushing him, he will let me know when he is ready. I can't tell you how many baby clothes I have washed since I found out we are having a girl this time around. I am not fully in the nesting stage yet. I have been so exhausted.


----------



## Sass827

I feel a little guilty that I've taken a nesting break. I've been focusing on my garden with the slight amount of free time and energy I've had. I'm just so sleepy!
Ok, let's get down on this potty training convo. I'd love to have dd trained by August, but I'm scáred shell rebel and it will become a control issue. What method are you using?


----------



## greats

Honestly, I'm planning on just having her wear a long shirt all day with nothing underneath, and sitting her on the potty every 20 mins. Everyone keeps telling me it should only take 3 days to get the hang of it, and then you fine-tune it after that.

My mommy friends all said it took 3-4 days. They said it's very exhausting, but to not give up.

I think my biggest problem is Rylee doesn't drink that much during the day. I literally have to beg her to drink some juice and she only has 3 wet diapers a day. So we may just sit on the potty every 40 mins or so. She loves to sit on the potty, but has never went pee or poop before so she has no connection, yet. That's my main goal by this weekend.


----------



## greats

Ugh ladies, if it isn't one thing it's always another! So I live in an apartment building. I'm a clean freak, so I'm constantly disinfecting something. Anyways, ever since this new family moved into the apartment above us, we've been getting these little ants everywhere! They're coming in from the base boards. Like no matter how much I vacuum the carpets, sweep/mop the kitchen & bathroom, spray bleach spray or Lysol disinfectant, they keep coming! I'm getting so grossed out & fed up. I was in tears this morning bc I can't make them go away. :(


----------



## hivechild

Greats, it's more the season than your neighbors, I'm sure. We frequently battle them in the Spring, especially when there's rain. Other than caulking up the baseboards to seal gaps, just buy some ant bait traps and put them down. Get the ones that allow the ants to take it back to the nest so they don't keep coming back. We use ones that are pet safe (pretty much a solution with borax in it). You can also mix borax with powdered sugar and it will do the same thing. Because the particles of both are a fine powder, the ants consume both and it's slow acting so they take it home with them.

You'll see an increase/or consistency for a few days but after that, they'll begin to disappear!


----------



## greats

hivechild said:


> Greats, it's more the season than your neighbors, I'm sure. We frequently battle them in the Spring, especially when there's rain. Other than caulking up the baseboards to seal gaps, just buy some ant bait traps and put them down. Get the ones that allow the ants to take it back to the nest so they don't keep coming back. We use ones that are pet safe (pretty much a solution with borax in it). You can also mix borax with powdered sugar and it will do the same thing. Because the particles of both are a fine powder, the ants consume both and it's slow acting so they take it home with them.
> 
> You'll see an increase/or consistency for a few days but after that, they'll begin to disappear!

Thank you!!! I'll have to do that! They're seriously driving me crazy! Lol We didn't have them last spring at all so it's all new to me! Lol


----------



## QueenQueso

Just checking in to say Hello!! Not much going on here, took my GD test and the didn't call, so I assume that means it's all good. I have a scan coming up on Thursday, hoping it will be done in 3D! 

Still don't have BIL moved out, everyone is dragging their feet moving FIL's ex-wife's stuff out of FIL's apartment and FIL isn't pushing the matter because he doesn't want BIL moving in with him anyway. I'm giving it until next weekend and then I've decided that *I* will pack a bag and move out instead. I'm absolutely fed up and while moving out is overly-dramatic, it will definitely get my point across.

In other news, DS2 spend all afternoon throwing up but seems to be fully recovered now, and DS1 had to go to the doctor yesterday to get a steroid injection because he is covered neck to ankles in poison ivy, poor guy! He's had it before without this reaction, but the doctor says it appears that he's become hyper-sensitive to it like my brother is.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

just wanted to share my good news. with you all. 

I am now 5 weeks pregnant with a rainbow baby. didn't think I wanted to try again after my loss in march. but I wanted to share with all of you fireflies. I miss you all. and think of you all daily. 

I will pop in from time to time to check in on all of you. I am due January 14th of next year. nervous as heck. but excited.

love and hugs.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> just wanted to share my good news. with you all.
> 
> I am now 5 weeks pregnant with a rainbow baby. didn't think I wanted to try again after my loss in march. but I wanted to share with all of you fireflies. I miss you all. and think of you all daily.
> 
> I will pop in from time to time to check in on all of you. I am due January 14th of next year. nervous as heck. but excited.
> 
> love and hugs.

What a wonderful update to receive! Congrats Hun, wishing you a very H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies :hi: 

Haven't had a chance to be on here much over the past couple of days. We were busy while I was off and in my downtime I was finishing up my assignment that's due this week. Back at work today and it's going to be a crazy day so probably won't be on here much again.

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well.

Re potty training Greats, I have friends who have done what you are proposing and it worked really well for them. Isla's actually been asking us to go pee on the potty and she actually used it on Sunday. I don't think she's quite ready to be trained yet but the fact that she's interested at least is encouraging.

Still haven't heard anything re the glucose test I took on Friday; if I don't hear anything back by next week I'm going to assume that it's fine :shrug: I have a MW appointment on June 1 so will know for sure by that point I would guess...


----------



## wonders10

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> just wanted to share my good news. with you all.
> 
> I am now 5 weeks pregnant with a rainbow baby. didn't think I wanted to try again after my loss in march. but I wanted to share with all of you fireflies. I miss you all. and think of you all daily.
> 
> I will pop in from time to time to check in on all of you. I am due January 14th of next year. nervous as heck. but excited.
> 
> love and hugs.

That is wonderful news! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## techheather

Congrats 2kids


----------



## Pearly86

M sure it is fine Mrs Eddie !!

Well entered third trimester yayyy time is flying by quickly!!

Regarding baby movements I have a concern my baby has been really really active from last three weeks, however starting this week I feel more of him moving more than kicking so is any form of moving fine? or should it be only kicks ?

Are you guys increasing your diets in third trimester or more or less remaining same ??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> M sure it is fine Mrs Eddie !!
> 
> Well entered third trimester yayyy time is flying by quickly!!
> 
> Regarding baby movements I have a concern my baby has been really really active from last three weeks, however starting this week I feel more of him moving more than kicking so is any form of moving fine? or should it be only kicks ?
> 
> Are you guys increasing your diets in third trimester or more or less remaining same ??

Thanks Pearly; hard to believe that we're in the third trimester already :wacko:

As long as you're feeling some movement I would say that you're fine. He might be in a different position so you're just not feeling his kicks as much. 

Re diet, I think you're supposed to do 300-350 extra calories in 2nd tri and around 500 in the 3rd so really only 150 extra calories (not a lot). I would eat when you are hungry. I actually found my appetite went down after 34 weeks last time; partially because I had less room in my stomach and because of the weather I think (too hot to pig out :haha:)


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot hun :hugs!!

I knw its hard to believe third trimester is here already ha I keep feeling his movement so I think everything is fine then my next ultrasound is. On 4th June so looking fwd for that and then will be going for 3d /4d as well once m 30'weeks I guess that's the best time to go for it

Recently I have broken out a lot want to knw if anyone using anti marks serum or brightening serum which is good during pregnancy


----------



## lian_83

Yes, I can't believe we're in 3rd trim already. We literally haven't done anything yet. Well, we're planning to just use re-use all of DS clothes and portacot plus my bf stuffs. But we need a new carseat for this one! We got DS a 2nd carseat before, and that was a bit worrying, so we might buy another one for him as well. So that is easily like 400 bucks Ouch!! Well, we are finally debt-free after buying that new car (which we only got because our old one is really clunky already and has no safety features, not even an airbag). 

Anyway, Pearly, I think you will just tend to eat more or feel hungry more often. So, I do not really monitor the calories intake, just stop eating when you feel full. I think I'm putting on weight very gradually, which was the idea. And still, I'm just using organic coconut oil to moisturise my whole body.


----------



## Sass827

Dylan has pooped on the potty randomly. Never peed. Then she just stopped and says no every time I ask if she wants to go. So I'm list as yo how to interpret this. It would be so nice not to have two in diapers. But it would also be bad to her in underpants and then regress. I'm just torn. Can it hurt anything just to try the two day program?
So happy for you 2kids! This is a rainbow baby for me too. Congrats!


----------



## Maggs

Congrats 2kids!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! 

Queen...that's terrible you're still dealing with that crap. Isn't your hubby being forceful in getting him out? 

I don't imagine I can increase my calorie intake because my heartburn has kicked it back up a notch and some days I have to take 3 Zantac :( I ate for 6 in my first pregnancy but no change in appetite this one. 

With potty training, we did it last year over Easter holidays when there were no playgroups or anything so could dedicate a few days at home just a bare bum. Pees came pretty easy and we used stickers as a reward. Poops were trickier. He was anxious to go and was holding it in so we brought out the chocolate buttons and he got that within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats 2kids, that's wonderful! 

3rd Tri - it's come around so quickly!! We are fairly organised with everything, just bought a new breast pump yesterday so that's all the main big things purchased. Just need to get into his room to start putting it all together. He's got loads of clothes both new and lots of hand-me-downs from his brother and some lovely things from a good friend of ours. I'll need to stop myself from getting in and washing everything too soon though. Hanging out for my maternity leave to start on July 3rd. 

Potty training here with DS#1 is good for #1's but #2's we just cant get it happening. He'll either poo a little in his undies or wait until he has a night time nappy on or pull up when we go out. He'll also hold on or do just a little bit, then get a sore bottom from having it there before we detect it. We have tried lots of things including showing him a poo-prize which is a Hulk action figure that he'll get when he poos on the toilet or potty, but it's not getting us far. I think once I'm on leave we may get more success as having all the kids here each day is a distraction.

I had been waiting to hear back from my Obs about taking Nexium instead of Zantac for my heartburn. I've suffered from heartburn all my life, and despite a gastroscopy showing no issues or damage down there last year the Nexium is great when I'm not pregnant or breastfeeding. I know some women on here and others who are pregnant who take it so I asked my Obs again at my last appointment. Finally heard back from her today (after a few missed phone calls to each other) in a letter with a script for Losec to try. Really hoping it's better than the Zantac as I've really been suffering, mainly at night of course. She just said she didn't have enough information on the testing of it to be confident to prescribe it to me. That didn't mean it wasn't safe, just that she'd rather me try the Losec first.

Hope everyone is well. 

x


----------



## Maggs

I was on Zantac for years but had to start on the Losec a year or so ago. It changed my life but they took me off it during pregnancy and breastfeeding. Mom has recently had some bone density problems and apparently long term use of Losec can put you at an increased risk of osteo problems. She was on it for years before she had her gall bladder out. If there's not one thing, there's another!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So sorry for you Ladies dealing with bad heartburn. I had it quite a bit when I was pregnant last time and it was awful. 

Still nothing re my glucose test.

I am going a bit crazy as we are still in the process of setting things up for the nursery and I really want to start putting away clothes and getting things organized. We have guests coming the first weekend in June so want to keep that room as a guest room until then...

Sass, I feel the same way re potty training. I am really afraid because Isla's so young that she will regress after baby's born, (in some ways it will be easier if she's still in diapers). I still don't think she's fully ready yet anyway but if she keeps asking we will obviously let her use the toilet. I may talk to day care about it more since they mentioned that they thought she might be ready soon too. Two of my friends kids are just a month or two older than Isla and both are now fully trained...:wacko: I was planning on working on it with her after Ethan was a few months old and I was at home full time.


----------



## greats

I'm absolutely terrified of potty training Rylee. I know she's ready, but I don't know if I'm the one who's ready, yet. We decided to start this Saturday morning because dh is off work & I won't have all the kids I babysit here. This way I can spend 2 full days just focusing on her potty training. She likes to sit on the potty, but has never actually gone. But she keeps taking her pants & diaper off all day long and pees on her bedroom floor so she's driving me crazy! 

I'm having such a shitty day. I've been without my thyroid meds for 3 days bc of a mix up at the doctors office & pharmacy, and it's been making me feel on edge. The kids aren't listening at all, Rylee keeps screaming & throwing tantrums, & I'm just so tired. I'm so glad I finished my semester at school last night so that I can just focus on stuff at home and getting this place ready for July.


----------



## amelia26

I'm still a little way off third trimester. Counting down since that's my next ultrasound and cardiac echo too. 

We've been potty training. My son was 3 last week. He's been pooing on the potty since 15 months and rarely did it in his nappy, but weeks are a different issue as he suffered bladder damage from a congenital abnormality to his urethra. So we never knew if he w would ever be able to potty train or face a lifetime of incontinence problems. So potty training was a stressful time here! We started over Easter and it's going really well. He has accidents quite often but some days he doesn't, or only one or two small ones, so we're very confident now he will have full bladder control when he's a bit older. And I already prefer the occasional accident to being in nappies.


----------



## QueenQueso

Maggs, no, he's not forceful at all. At this point, him suddenly having a fit about it wouldn't change anything, and his brother is so backward that he can't possibly find a place on his own. He doesn't even have an I.D., no way would anyone ever rent to him. It's just keep trying to hurry his dad along, but (and I can't remember if I said this on my previous post or not) I've decided that this weekend is it. If there's not forward movement, then I'm moving out. Overdramatic, yes, but I think it'll make enough waves for something to be done.

Re potty training, my DS2 is 3 1/2 and still fully in diapers. He has no interest whatsoever in using the potty and couldn't care less to be left in a soggy diaper all day. I have to fight him to let me change it. I've tried to explain to him that he would never have to have one changed again if he'd just use the potty... DH is currently trying a massive bribe: If he doesn't need diapers anymore, DH will buy him a Jeep. He's also offered a dollar for each successful pee or poo in the potty, but he's not done either yet. Like a year ago, there was an accidental poop that happened while he happened to be sitting there looking at a book, but he won't even do that anymore. I'm not fighting with him about it at all. I'm going to wait until it's warm out (it was warm, but then it got cool again) and put him outside naked and see what happens. I fought with my DS1 about it for TWO YEARS before giving up. A few months later, he trained himself in a could days when he realized I was serious that he wasn't allowed to go to pre-school in a pull-up. He had just turned 4.


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. Got back from Disney yesterday. So didn't want to leave, but I think it was too much for me. So much pain in my pelvis and my legs and feet and hips. Was so glad to get home to my nice comfy bed. Don't regret it though! It was still a lot of fun and I loved the alone time with OH. Now on to the next few bush months before Ashlyn makes her arrival.


----------



## greats

Kylas, I'm still so jealous! I hope you ate some yummy food and brought home some awesome souvenirs!


----------



## KylasBaby

We did! I want more Mickey waffles! They're so good haha. I'm so mad though. I think I accidentally threw a Pirates of the Caribbean shirt I got out :(. We got to my parents when we got back to get the dogs and I was giving them their souvenirs and I saw the shirt them but when we got home it was nowhere to be found. I think it got tossed with the empty bags from their souvenirs. So sad. And I'm peeved Disnry doesn't have much for baby clothes. Mostly 2/3T and up. A couple onesies but that was it. So all the baby got was a bib with the seagulls from Nemo saying "mine mine mine mine" and a hard book about oceans. But it was a fun trip despite the intense pain I was in from all the walking.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats, I'm sorry yesterday was so tough. Sometimes dealing with one toddler can totally try my patience, I can't imagine dealing with three. I had Isla alone by myself last night as my DH's train home was delayed and I was so tired by the time she went to bed...I hope the potty training goes well. If Rylee's ready for it, I'm sure she'll catch on quickly.

Queen Queso I meant to say before how sorry I am that you are still dealing with that BIL drama; I hope it is resolved soon. My niece didn't get fully potty trained until she was 3.5 or almost 4 but once she did train she was completely 100% trained; no accidents or regression. Hope the same thing happens with your son.

Kyla, glad that the trip was awesome, I can't wait to take my kids to Disney in a few years.

I can't remember who was mentioning experiencing shortness of breath (I think it might have been on the FB group) but I am having the same thing for the past couple of days. I feel like Ethan's feet are up in my ribs and because my bump is more compact/forward facing this time I feel like my insides are being squished when I sit certain ways. If this is happening already, I shudder to think what 36 weeks will be like. :wacko:

I am also rapidly losing my appetite, like I have to make myself eat and if I eat too quickly I feel sick. Amazing how different this pregnancy is than my last...


----------



## hivechild

KylasBaby said:


> We did! I want more Mickey waffles! They're so good haha. I'm so mad though. I think I accidentally threw a Pirates of the Caribbean shirt I got out :(. We got to my parents when we got back to get the dogs and I was giving them their souvenirs and I saw the shirt them but when we got home it was nowhere to be found. I think it got tossed with the empty bags from their souvenirs. So sad. And I'm peeved Disnry doesn't have much for baby clothes. Mostly 2/3T and up. A couple onesies but that was it. So all the baby got was a bib with the seagulls from Nemo saying "mine mine mine mine" and a hard book about oceans. But it was a fun trip despite the intense pain I was in from all the walking.

I was surprised at how much Disney baby stuff I had when I went through Ronan's clothes. I have a never worn, cute, super fluffy poo bear snow suit 0-3 if you want it!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I have also found cute Disney baby stuff at Babies R Us and Walmart; my daughter is Minnie Mouse obsessed so I have buy a lot of clothes for her there.:haha:


----------



## greats

I've gotten a lot of disney baby clothes at Walmart and the disney store at the mall. I have a super cute Minnie Mouse onesie! I'm looking for Tinkerbell baby clothes now. Lol

I have all the kiddos again, so far today is a much better day. I made a lil blanket fort for them to crawl through lol

I'm 30 weeks today!!!!!! I had Rylee at 38 weeks so I'm starting to freak out how close I'm getting! I still have so much to do.


----------



## KylasBaby

Funny thing is I've found more Disney baby clothes in places other than Disney lol. I'm currently barred from buying her anymore clothes right now anyway until after the shower lol. It's in a month. Maybe I can hold out. 

hivechild - thank you so much for the offer! My grandmother has already gotten her like 3 snow suits though so I think we're all set lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> I've gotten a lot of disney baby clothes at Walmart and the disney store at the mall. I have a super cute Minnie Mouse onesie! I'm looking for Tinkerbell baby clothes now. Lol
> 
> I have all the kiddos again, so far today is a much better day. I made a lil blanket fort for them to crawl through lol
> 
> I'm 30 weeks today!!!!!! I had Rylee at 38 weeks so I'm starting to freak out how close I'm getting! I still have so much to do.

OMG Tinkerbell baby clothes would be adorable. I've been getting Ethan Mickey Mouse stuff so he and Isla can have "matching" outfits :haha:

I love the Disney Store too but I find the same clothes for so much cheaper at Walmart...

Kyla, it's only a month, you can do it :thumbup: You will likely get a ton of clothes at your shower. People LOVE buying baby clothes, especially girl baby clothes. After Isla's shower I had enough onesies to dress 7 babies :haha:


----------



## hivechild

KylasBaby said:


> Funny thing is I've found more Disney baby clothes in places other than Disney lol. I'm currently barred from buying her anymore clothes right now anyway until after the shower lol. It's in a month. Maybe I can hold out.
> 
> hivechild - thank you so much for the offer! My grandmother has already gotten her like 3 snow suits though so I think we're all set lol.

Heh no worries! I've got some nice things I'd like to see go to a good home rather than the racks at Goodwill! If I need a snowsuit for the girls this winter in NC, I may just cry.


----------



## KylasBaby

Judging by the winter we had this year she may need to wear all 3 snow suits at once hahaha

Mrs - we are afraid of that! One of the daycare families gave us all of their daughters old clothes. They go from newborn to 3T. There were 4 huge trash bags! We kept most but probably donated a bit less than a full bag. So we already have so much clothes for her. Better hope we have more girls because no way will she ever wear all of what we already have. I know we will get more at the shower and we already don't have space for all her clothes.

I'm obsessed with Tinkerbell myself. Ashlyn may already have a Tinkerbell costume waiting in her closet.....


----------



## Poppiebug

We love Mickey Mouse and Disney too. We have a few Mickey things from DS#1 (who also had a Mickey themed 1st birthday party) and I got a few new onesies for DS#2 and an adorable little knitted Mickey beanie with ears just last weekend. Can't wait for this little one to wear it. :)


----------



## hivechild

Kyla, after this last winter, I hope New England doesn't see another one like it for another 20 years or more!


----------



## greats

Potty training. Sigh. That is all.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Potty training. Sigh. That is all.

So it's going really well then Greats :rofl:

Please sugar coat it for the rest of us who haven't started this process yet :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

How's everyone been feeling lately? I'm still finding that my sciatic pain is coming back from time to time but have been feeling a bit better the past couple of days. I think I'm going to bring my exercise ball upstairs to our family room soon as I am very comfortable sitting on that right now. 

This weekend we had two birthday parties to go to (for two of Isla's little friends, hard to believe that they're all turning 2 :cry:). Other than that we did stuff around the house and cleaned out the closet in what will be Ethan's nursery, so nothing too exciting.

Hope all you US Ladies are enjoying your long weekend :flower:


----------



## greats

Potty training is terrible. She doesn't mind sitting on the potty, but will hold it in and go pee on the floor somewhere else instead. She held in her poop the other day until we put a diaper on for bed time then went. I'm not giving up, though! If it takes us until the end of July, I'll just keep working at it. I made her a sparkly chart and she will get a sticker any time she goes on the potty. Then once she gets a handful of stickers then she'll get a bar of chocolate or something.

Weekend has been exhausting, but heading over to my mom's in a couple hours for some bbq food. Maybe grandma can get Rylee to go on the potty haha


----------



## KylasBaby

Thankfully I haven't had any sciatic pain issues! Which I'm expecting since I did have sciatica for a while in high school. And a herniated disk. Horseback riding really messed up my back. I do have s lot of pelvic pain. In my vagina bone as I call it haha. Aka pubic symphysis. Sometimes it feels like I'm being ripped in half. Yesterday my lower belly really hurt. It wasn't contractions as it didn't come and go it was constant unless I was laying on my side not moving. I think maybe I hadn't drank enough water because once we finished the nursery I laid down and had water and it felt a lot better. Feels better today as well, but I'm being as lazy as I can today :). 

OH is at work and there's a Homicide Hunter marathon on ID starting soon! I love me some Joe Kenda haha. Other than our every 1.5hr potty breaks with the puppy I'm sitting my backside on the couch. The breeder had him paper trained so we had just kept up with the puppy pads, but on Fridsy I decided I'm done with those. After 3 accidents where the front of his paws were on the pad, but he peed off of it I was done. He does really well as long as he goes out every 1.5hours. We wait any longer and he has an accident. Any less and he doesn't go. Peed on my flip flops this morning bc I waited too long. Ugh. So I'm a way I'm potty training too lol

Oh and found a tick on the bed this morning. Which is awesome. Izzy (almost 3yrs old) is up to date on her flea and tick prevention, but the puppy (just 4momtha) isn't yet as I just got the stuff for him at his most recent vet appointment but haven't done it yet. So they both got dosed up today. Pretty soon they won't taste good and if there are any ticks on them they'll jump ship soon. The tick was empty so hadn't fed off either of them so I think it just hitched a ride on their fur when they went out before OH left. Puppy won't sit still long enough for me to thoroughly check him, but I didn't see any on either. Hopefully it was just the one.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry it's been a bit challenging Greats but keep at it, will be worth it in the end. I have heard that reward charts can work well. Hopefully she'll catch on soon.

Kyla, glad that you're not experiencing sciatic pain, it is really awful. The other day I picked up Isla and got this huge pain surge that almost made me fall forward, really freaked me out. 

Also, totally scary that you found a tick in your bed. I hope the puppy is OK and make sure that you check yourself thoroughly too. My SIL's sister has Lyme Disease now and listening to her experience has made me totally paranoid re ticks (the wooded area I walk through at work has also had reports of ticks with Lyme disease, which makes me even more paranoid).


----------



## lian_83

Greats, I never thought potty training is that challenging. Right now, still preoccupied with those damn molars. dS woke around 3am and cried for 2 hours. Poor DH, has to get up at 7am. 

It's great you dont have sciatica Kyla. I had that last pregnancy since week10, but this time I think baby is in a better position. Got checked by the midwife last night, she said this baby is already head down and anterior so already ideal for delivery. Also, got cleared for diabetes and high bloods, so fxed, I'll have another natural water birth this time.. Unfortunately, we still have not sorted out our dilemma of who will take care of DS. Our only family friend just moved interstate, and zero family, relatives here.. So, I guess I'll be giving birth alone. :sigh: hopefully like the Duchess Kate, this birth would be a breeze..


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

lian_83 said:


> Greats, I never thought potty training is that challenging. Right now, still preoccupied with those damn molars. dS woke around 3am and cried for 2 hours. Poor DH, has to get up at 7am.
> 
> It's great you dont have sciatica Kyla. I had that last pregnancy since week10, but this time I think baby is in a better position. Got checked by the midwife last night, she said this baby is already head down and anterior so already ideal for delivery. Also, got cleared for diabetes and high bloods, so fxed, I'll have another natural water birth this time.. Unfortunately, we still have not sorted out our dilemma of who will take care of DS. Our only family friend just moved interstate, and zero family, relatives here.. So, I guess I'll be giving birth alone. :sigh: hopefully like the Duchess Kate, this birth would be a breeze..

That's great that your pregnancy has been going so much more smoothly this time Lian. I'm hoping for a water birth this time as I was quite comfortable in the tub but we'll see. 

That sucks that you will be on your own likely. Is there no way that any of your family could come out a bit before your due date or something. Do you have a friend or neighbor who could watch your LO? My Mom is about two hours away so we are calling her as soon as anything starts but we have two friends on standby in case Isla needs a place to go, (I'm doing a home birth but not sure if I want her in the room or not). 

If you're planning on a water birth anyway could you do a home birth? At least then you could be in the same place as your DH and LO.

I do think second labours are much easier normally. My friend just had her daughter last night and said it was way faster and easier than her first! :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

Not sure if my doctor or hospital will follow a birth plan, but I'm making decisions on things I do and do not want for Ashlyn once she's here. For me I haven't decided in labor management yet. Before getting pregnant I was set on an epidural, but now I've been reading how it can stall and prolong labor as you're on your back the whole time and that doesn't help labor progress. So I think I want to wait as long as I can so I can walk around and use gravity to help things along. My hospital also does "rooming in" where they encourage you to keep the baby in the room with you rather than in the nursery so one less battle there. They aren't getting their hands on her unless there's an issue lol. 

As far as newborn procedures (I'm sure I'll get a more detailed list of what our hospital does at our childbirth class)
Cord clamping - delayed by 5/6minutes
Eye ointment - no as I do not have and have no risk for what it prevents
Hep B shot - no as again no risk 
Vit K shot - no. Delayed cord clamping should raise iron levels (immediate clamping cuts off 1/3rd of Abby's blood supply and thus iron as well) as well as breastfeeding as long as I get enough whilst breastfeeding as I'll be taking my iron supplement
Apgar scores (5 & 10 mins) - can be done on me or after delayed cord clamping
Heel stick (PKU) - yes
Breastfeeding as soon after birth as possible. 

I'm expecting some issues as I'm saying no to pretty much everything. But they're not gonna goop up my baby's eyes and shoot her body full of stuff to prevent things I don't have and have zero risk factors for getting.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> Not sure if my doctor or hospital will follow a birth plan, but I'm making decisions on things I do and do not want for Ashlyn once she's here. For me I haven't decided in labor management yet. Before getting pregnant I was set on an epidural, but now I've been reading how it can stall and prolong labor as you're on your back the whole time and that doesn't help labor progress. So I think I want to wait as long as I can so I can walk around and use gravity to help things along. My hospital also does "rooming in" where they encourage you to keep the baby in the room with you rather than in the nursery so one less battle there. They aren't getting their hands on her unless there's an issue lol.
> 
> As far as newborn procedures (I'm sure I'll get a more detailed list of what our hospital does at our childbirth class)
> Cord clamping - delayed by 5/6minutes
> Eye ointment - no as I do not have and have no risk for what it prevents
> Hep B shot - no as again no risk
> Vit K shot - no. Delayed cord clamping should raise iron levels (immediate clamping cuts off 1/3rd of Abby's blood supply and thus iron as well) as well as breastfeeding as long as I get enough whilst breastfeeding as I'll be taking my iron supplement
> Apgar scores (5 & 10 mins) - can be done on me or after delayed cord clamping
> Heel stick (PKU) - yes
> Breastfeeding as soon after birth as possible.
> 
> I'm expecting some issues as I'm saying no to pretty much everything. But they're not gonna goop up my baby's eyes and shoot her body full of stuff to prevent things I don't have and have zero risk factors for getting.

Your hospital should follow a birth plan. I would make sure that your OB is aware and bring copies that your OH can give to nurses that you're working with and the doctor delivering your baby.

Re an epidural; I had originally planned on having one and then decided against it after my prenatal class. My plan was to labor at home until 5cm and them go to the hospital. However, my labor progressed much faster than we anticipated, hence why I had a home birth.:haha: I would personally recommend staying at home for as long as you are comfortable before heading to the hospital, particularly if you're hoping to avoid an epidural; as you are more comfortable and can move around freely in your home I think it helps with labor progression. 

Also, if you get an epidural there is no shame in that; I have friends who have long labors and needed a break and an epidural gave them the ability to rest. In my birth plan I think I actually stated that I really wanted to try to have an un-medicated birth but if I felt like I needed an epidural during labor at any point I would get one. I think it would be more of a risk of stalling labor if you had it too early or if you were induced and then had the epidural as your body hadn't necessarily been going into labor on it's own. Also, ask what pain alternatives are available other than an epidural (gas and air, other medications). You might be able to use some of those instead if the pain becomes too much. 

Interesting that you can reject the shot and eye ointment, babies have to get it here. My MW did delay the eye ointment though so Isla and I could have some bonding and breastfeeding time right after she was born.

Sounds like you have a good plan in place. As I said before, I would just make the doctors and nurses who are caring for you aware of your wishes. My birth did not go to plan (ie not in the hospital) but it was better than I could have imagined :thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

I've been reading conflicting stories on the eye ointment. Some places say it's legally required in some states. Some say it's required in MA some say it's not. Some things say they are legally required to offer it, but that you can refuse. So will have to see I guess.

With the baby always in the room it will be harder for them to give her anything I do not want.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> I've been reading conflicting stories on the eye ointment. Some places say it's legally required in some states. Some say it's required in MA some say it's not. Some things say they are legally required to offer it, but that you can refuse. So will have to see I guess.
> 
> With the baby always in the room it will be harder for them to give her anything I do not want.

Hopefully they won't make you do it. I agree that it's completely pointless (my MW thought so as well)...


----------



## amelia26

I've never even heard of the eye ointment here (UK). We're offered bit K injection or drops but it's parents' choice. No hep B shot here and delayed cord clamping is becoming standard now.

I had an epidural with my first. I hadn't planned to but it was a long, slow induction so I had it after 2 days. It only worked on one side though.


----------



## greats

Yeah not sure about the eye ointment and shots. They're the norm in my state so pretty much every baby gets them. And yes my epidural stalled my labor. I was miserable with it so am refusing an epidural this time. I plan on laboring at home until contractions are 2 minutes apart. Luckily I live down the street from my hospital lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

amelia26 said:


> I've never even heard of the eye ointment here (UK). We're offered bit K injection or drops but it's parents' choice. No hep B shot here and delayed cord clamping is becoming standard now.
> 
> I had an epidural with my first. I hadn't planned to but it was a long, slow induction so I had it after 2 days. It only worked on one side though.

Delayed cord clamping is becoming more common here too; I did it with my daughter and will do it again this time :thumbup:

Everyone I know how was induced had an epidural; after being in labour for 2 days I probably would have asked them to knock me unconscious. :haha:

Greats, I hope your experience is better being at home for longer, awesome that you live so close to the hospital. 

I think the eye ointment is a North American thing, a totally antiquated procedure that is still considered necessary. In a hospital here if you refuse consent for it you can be reported to Children's Aid apparently :wacko:


----------



## amelia26

Yeah, I think after two days I deserved it! Was quite miffed I still had the pain on one side though! 

That's really shocking that you can be reported for declining a treatment that other countries consider totally unnecessary. What it is? Antibacterial or something? 

My son had a sticky eye (due to blocked tear duct) but even then they didn't suggest ointment. You're told to clean it with cool boiled water or breast milk.


----------



## KylasBaby

The ointment is basically to prevent them from going blind from mainly the stds gonorea and chlamydia.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just had a skim read of this page and birth plans etc.

I think I've written it before but I am hoping to be induced at 39 weeks (mainly due to our distance and time to get to the hospital). This is of course all going well with my health and blood pressure etc (induced at 37+3 with DS#1 due to high BP) and I'm walking in backwards ready for my epidural this time, can't wait to get that happening asap - hahah. Of course I will be relying on my Obs and the midwives at the hospital for their guidance and direction, I had a great experience last time and am hoping this time will be no different. ETA: my labour was about 6hrs, was 3cm when I went in and just had waters broken and drip. Had the epi when I was almost ready to push and it was the best thing ever, hence why I'm so keen for it this time.

I will have to ask about the delayed cord clamping, from vague memory last time I think it was a good few minutes before they did it anyway. DS#1 received all the tests for hearing, and heel prick Vit K etc so I will be doing that again with this one. I've never heard anything about the eye ointment?


----------



## lian_83

Kyla, I Had an unmedicated birth last time, maybe that's why it only took 5 hours. So i wouldn't suggest an epidural for 1st timers. although for some women, they said, it was an amazing relief. I Was already 5cm when I went to the hospital last time. But boy, that was already awfully painful. I don't think I can be driving on my own while having that much contractions, so I will probably have to call a cab.. 

Thanks Mrs Eddie, Unfortunately, I am already estranged from my family, the stress they give me is just not worth it. DH family lives 12000km away, and they don't have the money to fly over here. We also can't do a homebirth as it is not covered by the public system. Anyway, I'm just psyching myself that everything will be ok. I have an ambulance membership for a 2 years now, so that might come in handy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> The ointment is basically to prevent them from going blind from mainly the stds gonorea and chlamydia.

What I don't get though is that they test for stds early in pregnancy. If you don't have them why bother giving the ointment to your baby :shrug: 

Lian, totally understand why the homebirth option wouldn't work if you weren't insured. If your first labour was really fast, hopefully this next one will be even quicker!


----------



## KylasBaby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> The ointment is basically to prevent them from going blind from mainly the stds gonorea and chlamydia.
> 
> What I don't get though is that they test for stds early in pregnancy. If you don't have them why bother giving the ointment to your baby :shrug:
> 
> Lian, totally understand why the homebirth option wouldn't work if you weren't insured. If your first labour was really fast, hopefully this next one will be even quicker!Click to expand...

I'm sure women lied and cheated on their husbands while pregnant and some babies went blind so now they don't take chances. They usually test once during pregnancy so if you get it after that they wouldn't know. I just want to play the lesbian card lol. Even if I was sleeping around, which I don't even have sex with OH right now hahaha, there are very few stds I could catch from another female. 

Anywho, wow Wednesday! Lol. Grow baby grow!
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image.jpg2_zpsl5eola5d.jpg


----------



## Pearly86

Wow Kylas luv to see the bump progress pics!!

Mrs Eddie was reading thru the story this is going to be my first time, delivery seems to be so scary to me but m not thinking much just wanted to know few things

1. As you said it's better to stay at home as long as we can so how do we know how much to wait?? Can we get to knw how much we dilated at home? Or is there any indication like this is it time to go to the hospital? I also want to time masked really well before going to the hospital so I don't unnecessarily be there at hospital when I am not dilated enuf

2. one my friend had a baby few months back the problem that happened with her was that she was contracting too strongly and she was not getting dilated so she had to go to the hospital and stayed there overnight in pain of such strong contractions and dialted only 2 cm which nurses said can give epidural only after 4 but it took her the whole night to reach to that stage !! What should be done at that time ??

3. Once she got epidural in the morning she got dilated to 8 then 10'very quickly but the overnight pain and stress took toll over her strength to push and she ended up having vacuum which could have gone to c section if vaccum step wouldn't have been successful but thankfully it did 

For first timers let's have some tips shared !!


----------



## Jo77

Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.

Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> Wow Kylas luv to see the bump progress pics!!
> 
> Mrs Eddie was reading thru the story this is going to be my first time, delivery seems to be so scary to me but m not thinking much just wanted to know few things
> 
> 1. As you said it's better to stay at home as long as we can so how do we know how much to wait?? Can we get to knw how much we dilated at home? Or is there any indication like this is it time to go to the hospital? I also want to time masked really well before going to the hospital so I don't unnecessarily be there at hospital when I am not dilated enuf
> 
> 2. one my friend had a baby few months back the problem that happened with her was that she was contracting too strongly and she was not getting dilated so she had to go to the hospital and stayed there overnight in pain of such strong contractions and dialted only 2 cm which nurses said can give epidural only after 4 but it took her the whole night to reach to that stage !! What should be done at that time ??
> 
> 3. Once she got epidural in the morning she got dilated to 8 then 10'very quickly but the overnight pain and stress took toll over her strength to push and she ended up having vacuum which could have gone to c section if vaccum step wouldn't have been successful but thankfully it did
> 
> For first timers let's have some tips shared !!


I should preface this by saying that my labor was incredibly quick (I was lucky in that sense) and I also had a midwife who came to my home to examine me. 

If you did not have a midwife you would have to rely on timing your contractions. For most people, you are in "active labor" when your contractions start coming about 5 minutes apart, (I believe that's what we learned in our prenatal class). Every person is different though so you would have to base it on your comfort level. If you were to call your hospital once you went into labor they might actually tell you to wait to come until contractions are happening every XX number of minutes before coming in. 

The reason I had planned to stay home until I was 5cm dilated is because we had learned getting to that point can be a long process and our prenatal instructor (who was also a doula) and our midwives recommended laboring at home for that period. In a hospital setting you can be required to be on a fetal monitor which means that you're limited in terms of your availability move which can not only stall labor but make it more difficult to deal with contractions. Hence the reason why many people require some type of pain relief which can sometimes lead to other interventions (like your friend experienced). At home you're in a relaxed environment, can move around freely, etc. 

I would say that resting when possible would be key as pushing is hard work. Also, you are more in control of your pushing if you don't have an epidural (you feel contractions more acutely) and your body very instinctively knows what to do to get baby out, which is actually pretty awesome.

As I said, everyone is different and everyone's labor is different. I had an incredibly positive experience, (water broke at 12:45 am, went back to sleep until 5 am as my Midwives had told me not to call until the morning if water broke in the middle of the night, was contracting every 5 minutes by 6 am, fully dilated by 10:30, pushed for 20 minutes, had my daughter). 

I did drink raspberry leaf tea and took evening primrose oil, not sure if they helped or not. I was also pretty physically active throughout my pregnancy and did lots of yoga (I actually used a number of the poses during labor). I used the shower and bath, as well as my exercise ball, which helped when contractions were tough. I really also enjoyed sitting on the toilet :haha: I also had visualizations and positive affirmations that I repeated to help me stay focused. 

I think the thing to remember is labor is not something to be frightened of, it's the most natural thing your body can do. I think it's important to have an idea about the type of birth you would like to have but understand that things can change during labor and that's totally fine. 

Hope that's helpful and apologies for the novel :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jo77 said:


> Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.
> 
> Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.

Huge congrats Jo! You must be so pleased and they are all really good weights. You'll have to post some pictures here soon and keep us updated on their progress.

Congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## amelia26

Congratulations Jo! I hope your babies progress well and their nicu stay isn't too long. Make sure you take care of yourself too. Xx


Pearly - in the UK it's generally advised that you be having 3 connections with ten minutes - regularly and painful - before going to the hospital (assuming all else is well). It's only a guide though. If you're below 3-4cm when you arrive you're normally advised to go home, although if you're in a lot of pain you can stay in for pain relief. But the options for pain relief in early labour are pretty limited as your friend found out. In early labour, walking, rotating on a birthing ball and staying active can help encourage things, but it's important to rest too as you need your energy for later on. 
I found Ina May Gaskin's Guide to Childbirth a really good read when pregnant with my first. Some of it is a bit full on, but it does have great info and advice on encouraging labour to progress (and what to avoid).


----------



## greats

Jo77 said:


> Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.
> 
> Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.

Oh my goodness, massive congratulations momma!!! So happy to hear they are doing well! If and when you get a chance and if you feel comfortable doing so, post a picture for us! Xo


----------



## KylasBaby

Jo77 said:


> Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.
> 
> Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.

Congrats mama! Glad they are all doing well! Will add our first births to the front page!


----------



## wonders10

Jo77 said:


> Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.
> 
> Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures of your 3 bundles of joy! Hope they continue doing well and will be thinking of you guys!


----------



## Pearly86

Mrs Eddie wow thanks a tonn hun I would say what a wonderful elaboration of your experience and its indeed sending lots f positive thoughts my way

Our body indeed is made to do and need to trust and be calm is the key I guess which I hope I remember when my time comes lol

But many many thanks for giving all the details your note is worth reading!!:hugs!!

My insurance covers midwife but I have no clue how to approach one I mean I have ob gyn to whom I go for regular checkup so shall I ask my OB gyn about midwife cuz the idea of having midwife around sounds really good 


Amelia thanks a lot reading thru the experiences gives lots of support and strength :hugs


Jo77 Massive congratulations !!triplets wowwww I can imagine the excitement 
As I am also one of the triplets I feel like giving my mom a standing ovation every time I realize I am pregnant cuz carrying three is indeed incredible


----------



## hivechild

Congrats Jo! How are you feeling? I hope the stay in the NICU is brief and free of complications!


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats Jo! Such a feat to make it so far with triplets! Great job!


----------



## techheather

Congrats Jo77. Hope babies get good to go fast. Keep us posted


----------



## Poppiebug

Congratulations Jo77 on the arrival of your precious 3 babies. Looking forward to hearing more about their progress. x


----------



## Maggs

Congratulations Jo77!! I hope their stay in the nicu will be short and go smoothly. 

My birth plan will probably follow similarly to my first birth. The only thing they did was cut the cord fairly soon but I want them to delay this. I'd asked for that last time but I'll make sure DH says something too. I made the mistake last time of sitting on the birth pool too early too and my labour stalled so I need to walk more and I'll probably go again for the bare minimum of pain relief. Hopefully just gas and air. I'm terrified of an epidural and managed the first without so hopefully I'll manage this time too. I told DH that if I ask for one, I'm desperate. Also want the usual skin to skin and baby to latch on as soon as possible.

It's quite possible I'll labour alone too. My parents are coming at 40+5 but Jack was a few days early and I have a feeling this will be the same. We have friends to mind Jack but I'm upset at the thought of him being there for potentially 24 hrs so I'll probably send DH to take him home. Funny how priorities change with the 2nd. 

Had my 28 week check at the midwife yesterday. All fairly similar to first pregnancy. Bp a little low, measuring a week behind but shock of all shock, he's head down now! He turned in the last few weeks since my scan and I never even noticed!


----------



## lian_83

Triple congrats Jo77. Those weights are fab! hoping u can get some rest and they all sleep at the same time. 

Maggs, I thinking moving aroubd helps. Though, I'm guilty of having zero formal exercise this time around, as I'm just swamped with studies and taking care of my boy..


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

NP at all Pearly, I'm glad that you found it helpful. Honestly no matter what happens during your labor the end result will be your baby, which is the best result anyone could hope for!

If you are interested in using a midwife you could talk to you OB and see if they would refer you to someone. 

Maggs and Lian, I agree, moving around during labour was definitely very helpful to me! And I agree it is definitely different the second time around re priorities; I am trying to figure out if I want Isla to be present for the birth or not, (I don't want her to be frightened by seeing me in pain)...


----------



## greats

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone! I seem to be battling my first ever yeast infection so just started monistat 7 tonight. So gross! Cutting out all sugar and most dairy for the next week as well. Anything to get this itching and burning nonsense to stop!

Planning my final shopping trip in 2 weeks. Going to get the rest of my baby stuff (swaddle sleep sack, gas drops, infant Tylenol, Vaseline, etc.) as well as get a few boxes of diapers and wipes to have a little stock pile. Also going to buy some new tank tops/camis that I can pack in my hospital bag to use as my new breastfeeding attire.

Is anyone getting a movement monitor for baby? I really want to get the Levana Oma, but I'm on the fence. I didn't have a movement monitor with Rylee, but looking back I remember becoming super paranoid about her breathing that I would constantly wake up just to check on her. It's in my budget, but undecided. Thoughts?

Also, happy 31 weeks to me! It's crunch time!


----------



## Maggs

I don't intend to get one. I'll have a co sleeper and I'll probably have a hand on him all night. We didn't even have a regular baby monitor either because he napped downstairs until he was 1 at least. Either on me or his Moses basket when he was little. 

My brother and sister in law arrived yesterday for a visit with us so I plan to do all that stuff after they leave. Cupboards and freezer stocked up and bags packed. All we have left to buy is a few newborn sleepers, a car seat and the co sleeper. 

Just tried sleeping in the bed last night and after being awake every half an hr to roll over and completely in agony by 3am, I moved to the couch. Just can't sleep in bed anymore. Been on the couch for weeks now.


----------



## KylasBaby

We are definitely getting one! We have the angel care on one of our registries. But lately I've been thinking about getting another one too. The angel care will only be useable when she's in her crib as it has to be under the mattress so we need something for when she's in our room until she "graduates" to her own bed.

I used to nanny a set of twins. One morning I got a call that one was rushed to the hospital before I got there. He had stopped breathing at some point during the night of an undiagnosed heart problem and passed away. He was 7 months old. After that their parents got a monitor for his brother. After that experience I will not be taking any chances. They had the angelcare one we registered for so I have experience using it.


----------



## amelia26

That's so sad Kyla.

I didn't get one originally with my son but he went into respiratory arrest whilst in hospital when he was four weeks old so after that we used an angcare one at home and kept him in his crib at night. 

I think you can get ones that clip onto clothes/nappies. Snuza possibly? I hadn't heard of that at the time though.


----------



## KylasBaby

Yeah I've been looking into one of those as well. Seems like a pain that it had to be clipped onto their diaper. I don't know many babies who just sleep in a diaper with nothing else on so I'm not sure how that would all work with clothes and whatnot.


----------



## Poppiebug

We have an Angelcare monitor with sensor pads that we had with DS1. We only used the pads once he went into his cot as he slept in his bassinet next to us until about 5 months and naps were out where we were when he was little. I must admit I'd wake in the night often to listen to hear him breathe, but he was a bit of a grunter too so I mostly knew he was ok. You do get a heck of a fright if these alarm goes off and wakes you, the few times it happened with us it was false alarm (thank goodness), I think the sensitivity was set wrong, but it does get you going! Better safe than sorry though.


----------



## greats

Yeah the Levana Oma is the Snuza, just a different name/company who owns it now. I like the idea of the Levana because I can take it anywhere like if I visit my mom who lives 1.5 hours away. I think I'm going to buy it. I have a 20% off coupon for BuyBuyBaby that I can use it on so it'll only be $80. And Kylas, that's terrifying to hear about one of the twins. That in itself just sold me on a movement monitor!

Maggs, I didn't even think of stocking up my cupboards and freezer! I just added that task to my list, so thank you!


----------



## KylasBaby

I have a coupon for them too. Maybe I should get one from there. Can't pass up a discount ;)


----------



## amelia26

Home cooked food in the freezer was a Godsend last time - it really was the only homecooked food we ate for ages! The rest was takeaways and convenience food


----------



## greats

I love anything discounted haha

Amelia, definitely! We lived off take out food forever after Rylee was born. Such a waste of money!


----------



## jacksonl8805

I still haven't decided between Angel Care and Levana Oma...after reading these maybe I should just get both ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on here in ages but I just wanted to chime in about the baby monitors...we had the Snuza with our first and it was great cause she didn't always sleep in her crib. She got sick at 7 weeks and we had to put her in an inclined bassinet (the rock and play) as she had trouble sleeping/breathing on a flat surface. The Snuza gave us peace of mind as incline sleeping is stressful in itself! We also used it if she fell asleep in the main living area. We'd clip it to her diaper and then swaddle her and it worked just fine. We only had a handful of false alarms.

We had the angel care with the sensor pads set up in her crib but we found it to give us a ton of false alarms which was frustrating. Maybe they've improved on the technology since we used it in 2013. But just thought I'd share my two cents.

Good luck to you all! And congrats to jo on the triplets!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I really miss you all :( do you think I could rejoin the fb group?? 

I know I am not due in august anymore bc I lost him. but boy I just feel weird in all the january groups.


----------



## Maggs

That's horribly sad Kyla! 

I might do some research into them, not decided yet. I do hear about these false alarms that happen and that makes me nervous. I wonder if it would just increase my anxiety. 

My bro and sil are here from Canada so I'll only be on sporadically. Jack is loving having company and all the extra attention :)


----------



## amelia26

We had angelcare and didn't get any false alarms until he was about 1 year old (and started sleeping in odd positions with all his weight against the bars instead of the mattress). 
You can adjust the sensitivity.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

And I just went way back and realized I missed a whole bunch of posts to me. Sorry about that. And I am almost 8 weeks now. Things are going well so far.


----------



## QueenQueso

Two busy weekends in a row, first camping for Memorial Day weekend and then this past weekend we went 2hrs away for a Rolling Stones concert! Camping was laid back, but not sleeping well takes it's toll, and then at the concert, we went with a group and the couple that lived in that city kept saying oh, lets go here, lets go there, and we walked everywhere... We took a taxi from the hotel to a sports bar, but walked from the bar to the stadium, then up 14 flights of stairs at the stadium! I thought I was going to die, I told DH never ever again would someone else be in charge of buying the tickets! And then afterwards, they said lets go eat at another bar (it was really late, most normal restraunts were closed anyway), they picked one that they said was close and I swear, we walked forever... By the time we got there, I told DH that I didn't care what everyone else did, we were getting a taxi back NOW. Everyone ended up coming with us anyway, as the taxi took ten min to arrive and the bar was basically standing room only. This morning, out of curiosity, I mapped the route with my gps and it was a mile from the stadium to the bar that they said was 'really close'. :wacko:



Jo77 said:


> Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.
> 
> Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.

Congrats, Jo!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Haven't had much time to get on here in the past couple of days. Just wanted to quickly update that I had an appointment with my midwife yesterday and I passed the two hour glucose test with flying colours; my sugars were well within the normal range. If I ever get pregnant again will NOT be taking that stupid 1 hour test :growlmad:

Also, Ethan is head down (I hope he stays that way) and I'm measuring right on track.

I will try to get back on here this afternoon and catch up; hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

Last monthly OB appointment yesterday. Now every 2 weeks. Doctor said bc of the intense pain I'm having I likely have a tear in my pubic symphysis and it isn't likely to get better. Oh joy.....she told me to rest as much as possible so it doesn't get works every and to keep my feet up as there's lots of fluid in my legs. But then told me to move around too so idk how that's all gonna workout. 
Luckily I work for my mom so she's banished me to the couch with my legs up. Not even been an hour and I'm already bored lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just quickly caught up...

Maggs, hope you have a lovely visit with your brother and SIL!

Greats, making stuff ahead of time and freezing it is definitely the way to go! We did that last time. We also had my Mom stay with us for two weeks and she did all of the cooking and grocery shopping which was amazing. Friends also brought food for us when they came to visit which was nice; we barely did any ordering in after Isla was born :thumbup:

We just had a normal Graco monitor, (not even a video one). She was always near by us when she slept though for the first 6 months of her life. I also checked on her when she wasn't in our room to make sure she was OK. With our monitor I can actually hear her breathing so I always felt reassured by that and if she cried out I went to her. 

One of my friends had twins who were in the NICU for months and was going to get the Angelcare monitor but the nurses actually advised against it; I think it was because a lot of people had false alarms with it and there was something to do with the wires on the pad or something (I can't remember all the details). This was three years ago now so newer models might be improved...That is a terrible story about the twins you watched Kyla :cry:

Kyla, hope you feel better, take advantage of the opportunity to rest when you can!

We had a busy weekend away visiting friends and family. Got to visit with one of my best friends and her new baby daughter. She is so cute and made me very excited to have little Ethan. Was also interesting watching Isla interact with baby (she did really well) and watching my friend's older son and how he's handling being a big brother (her kids have the exact age difference that Isla and Ethan will have). Apparently, he's been acting up a lot to get extra attention; I totally expect Isla will be the same. We made sure to bring a present for him and baby girl so he wouldn't feel left out...

Also, leant her some baby girl clothes, am happy that they will get some more use!


----------



## hivechild

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> I really miss you all :( do you think I could rejoin the fb group??
> 
> I know I am not due in august anymore bc I lost him. but boy I just feel weird in all the january groups.

If you haven't already, I'm going to say come on back!


----------



## greats

2kids, of course you can join! Another lady who had a loss rejoined a few weeks ago :)

Afm, I feel so yucky. I woke up at 5am with some period-like cramping (not painful at all, just that weird periody feeling) all over my bump and back. I've been nauseous all day long. I feel like I'm constipated but I've gone twice already today, so no idea what's going on? No stomach tightenings so don't think it's labor or anything. Been drinking water all day, baby is moving fine. So lost!

Tomorrow is mine and my husband's anniversary! 12 years since we started dating and 3 years since we got married. He took tomorrow off work and has Thursday off as well, so he gets to help me babysit lol We are planning a nice dinner out on the 14th so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Maggs

I'm awake stupid early too. Bloody pregnancy insomnia. I sleep great till about 4:30/5am then after that it all goes to shit. Am exhausted but just lie awake. And now I'm hungry so debating getting a snack and trying to nod back off for an hr. No doubt Jack will be up by that time anyway.


----------



## greats

Update: in labor and delivery right now. Laid down for bed and got 18 contractions in under an hour. I have a bad UTI so they pumped me with antibiotics and gave me a shot to stop my contractions. Still in labor & delivery now getting monitored. Have only had one contraction in the last 45 mins now. Still having period like cramps and lower back aches a little. Just waiting for my doctor to get here and check me. It's 3am and I'm exhausted.


----------



## amelia26

Oh greats. I hope it all settles back down soon. X


----------



## KylasBaby

Fingers crossed it stops Greats and baby keeps cooking!


----------



## Maggs

Take care Greats! I hope they can slow things down.


----------



## greats

All is well, baby is totally fine, not dilated at all and cervix is still high up. Had no idea I had a UTI as I've had no symptoms besides a yeast infection that's gone now. Super exhausted and my bump and hips are sore. But the anti-contraction shot worked wonders and haven't had a contraction since about 3am.


----------



## amelia26

Great news greats! Must have been quite a scare. 

I've had utis in both pregnancies with no symptoms. Just picked up at routine urine tests.


----------



## greats

Yeah I had a urine test done just last week and it was fine, so this one developed in the past week out of nowhere.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So glad that you're OK Greats and that everything is OK with baby, hope you've been able to rest today.

I've been up really early lately too Maggs and it sucks. This happened towards the end of my pregnancy last time as well. 

Not much new here other than feeling much more definite kicks and punches now. Last night DH and I could feel Ethan's feet while he kicked, which was pretty awesome!


----------



## Pearly86

wow greats thankgoodness! everything is fine,...keep drinking fluids though helps in avoiding UTI a lot!!

Mrs Eddie..first of all many many congrats hun for passing the Glucose test:hugs!!
I knew you would!! and wow feeling the feet must be incredible, my baby is also superactive touchwood! and i keep feeling him constantly moving here and there so naughty already!! sometimes he would make a tomb in my tummy which will be like raised from one side and i and my hubby keep wondering if its his bum or head lol..


awesome your baby has already taken the correct position, I have my scan on 11th may be ill get to knw then whats his position although i keep thinking he is not goiing to stay at one place the way he is crazily moving all the time lol


----------



## Pearly86

so I wanted to know one thing I heard between 28-32 there is a sudden weight gain as I have only gained like 10-11 lbs so far and baby weight seem to be fine till now everytime i have gone for the ultrasound, but still a little worried cuz i started with 53 kgs and I am around 58 now even a little less than that and my aim is to gain around 65 and 11 weeks left 
so ladies are there really a sudden gain that happens at the end of third tri or basically my question is which week the sudden weight gain usually happens?


----------



## Maggs

Greats...so glad things are OK now! What a worry. 

Pearly...I never really weighed myself last pregnancy so I can't say for sure. Think I've gained around 15-18 lbs so far. 

Yea my sleep sucks and I'm getting more and more uncomfortable every week. I've got varicose veins pretty much from the waist down and I just ache all the time unless I'm sitting with my feet up. 

We're up in the Highlands for a couple of days while my bro is here. Fully prepared for another night of no sleep *sigh*


----------



## KylasBaby

I never heard of sudden weight gain in that time. From 27-31 weeks I only gained 3lbs so wasn't true for me.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Pearly, definitely happy I passed!

Re weight gain, as long as you're eating well and taking care of yourself I wouldn't worry about it. Especially since baby is growing well. 

Everyone is different re weight gain and how/when they gain weight in pregnancy I'm guessing. With my last pregnant I steadily gained until my last three weeks when I lost a few pounds. This time I've been gaining but much less than last time overall.


----------



## Pearly86

So I had my normal obgyn appointment today and he told me I need to gain more weight I am 127 lbs now and I started with 117 lbs so I gained 10lbs so far and need to gain 17lbs more and I have around 11 weeks left that means a pound and a half each week.. baby weight till now is fine but will only have peace after my next ultrasound which is next thrusday 

till then tips to gain a healthy way is what I really require dearies pls lemme knw !!


----------



## greats

Pearly, how tall are you? I would think 10lbs is pretty good so far? With Rylee, I gained most of my weight from 31-38 weeks, but a lot was water weight. There was one week I gained 9lbs but there's no way it was from eating.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly, I think your weight gain sounds fine too; as long as you are eating when you're hungry and making good food choices then I think you would be fine. Also, you said your baby was growing well right? If you're measuring normally for your gestation I don't think there's any reason for your doctor to be concerned.

I have gained less weight this pregnancy and honestly I think it's because I am trying to eat better, I'm more active because I'm chasing after Isla and I'm honestly just not as hungry :shrug: 

As I said before, I think every person and even every pregnancy is different. As long as you're feeling good and baby is continuing to progress well I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot Greats and Mrs Eddie!. I am petite and only 5 feet tall lol so currently I am 127 lbs , when I got pregnant doc told I should gain total 25lbs as I am short so I should not be putting more weight and hence decided to choose healthy foods consequently gained only 9-10 lbs so far , so my doc told me I need to gain atleast 15 lbs more , I eat frequently but sometimes dont eat much too so I guess I need to focus on that a little more, my doc even told me go for cakes and icecreams lol..which my hubby is so behind me now as I have avoided almost all sugary stuff because of that studpid gtt...but now I am thinking ill put some more addition like peanut butter, home made deserts and little bit more carbs..

Mrs Eddie ya baby weight till my last ultrasound which was 4 weeks ago was great and my baby is measuring perfectly fine till now next U/S is on 11 so will get to knw then as my doc said from my last appointment till now which was like a month back I have not gained any weight so thats why I was concerned!


----------



## Jo77

It is with a heavy heart I have to inform you that our beautiful boy, our first born child, Alec Henry passed away on June 2nd.

We were so blessed to have 6 days with our son. He became very poorly during the morning of the 31st and fought a couragious battle.

I will be with you all when I can but until then, I send my love, well wishes and congratulations to you all.


----------



## greats

Oh, Jo77, my heart aches so much for you. I'm praying for you and your family. Please let any of us know if you need anything at any time. Xo


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jo, I am so sorry to hear this. I know that nothing I say will make things better but I wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and your family during this difficult time and sending you tons of virtual hugs.

Alec will be a special angel watching over you and his siblings too.

As Greats has said, please let us know if you need anything at all.

:hugs:


----------



## hivechild

Oh Jo. :( I'm so very sorry to hear and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## KylasBaby

So sorry Jo. You and your family are in our thoughts


----------



## mumanddad

Oh Jo my heart is broken for you :( so sorry for your loss! 
Alec will be missed dearly xoxo


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Truly sorry for your loss Jo. As the others have said Alec will be watching over his siblings. How are your other 2 babies doing?


----------



## Pearly86

Oh Jo! so sorry sending you loads and loads of hugs!!!!!
thinking of you and your family!!! we are all here for you!


----------



## Loobs

So so sorry to hear that awful news Jo. Thinking of you all x


----------



## hopingnowsit

Prayers and hugs to you and your family Jo


----------



## Sass827

Biggest hugs Jo.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jo, so sorry to have learned of this and wanted to pop in to share my condolences during this difficult time for you and your family. Hoping your other two are doing well and so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## amelia26

Jo, I am so so sorry to hear your devastating news. My thoughts are with you and your family. 
If you have any pictures of baby Alec you wanted to share I'm sure everyone would love to see your beautiful boy.

X


----------



## MrsG09

Jo, I am so sorry for the passing of your dear little Alec. My heart breaks for you, dear. Prayers to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Poppiebug

So sorry to read about little Alec. Sending thoughts and prayers. xo


----------



## techheather

So sorry to hear this Jo. Prayers and hugs


----------



## lian_83

I'm sorry Jo about your son :( I hope the little angel will watch over his sisters.


----------



## wannabeprego

fisher640 said:


> Due August 25th so fiiiiiinally had our big scan today at 18w3d. I feel so behind you all!
> 
> You can add me to team blue! It's a boy!

I haven't been on B&B for a while, but I am now finding some time to get on here and catch up with friends! How are you doing hun? I just wanted to say Congratulations on finding out you are team blue! :flower: I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes really great and your baby boy is born happy and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## greats

Still thinking of you, Jo!!!

Getting some more contractions tonight. Literally just laying in bed on my iPad and watching tv. Chugging some water. I really don't want to have to go into l&d again tonight... I'm taking my antibiotics perfectly, drinking a ton of water and cranberry juice, so I'm not a happy camper right now.

Have my cousin's bridal shower tomorrow! Can't wait to get dressed up.

Huge shopping trip in one week! Seriously can't wait to pack my hospital bags next weekend. Anyone else looking forward to it? Lol


----------



## QueenQueso

greats said:


> Still thinking of you, Jo!!!
> 
> Getting some more contractions tonight. Literally just laying in bed on my iPad and watching tv. Chugging some water. I really don't want to have to go into l&d again tonight... I'm taking my antibiotics perfectly, drinking a ton of water and cranberry juice, so I'm not a happy camper right now.
> 
> Have my cousin's bridal shower tomorrow! Can't wait to get dressed up.
> 
> Huge shopping trip in one week! Seriously can't wait to pack my hospital bags next weekend. Anyone else looking forward to it? Lol

I'm anxious to pack my bag too, but I'm making myself put it off. I know I won't need it for weeks yet and I also know if I go ahead and pack it now, I'll re-pack it probably weekly (if not more often!) and likely add stuff I don't need each time!

Sorry you're still having those contractions, hope you had fun at the bridal shower!


----------



## greats

Bridal shower was fun! I sat at a fun table lol I won a potted rose plant and a bottle of german wine for game prizes. 

Still getting the odd contraction here and there all day long but there's no pattern to them. I'm calling my doctor's office tomorrow but I do have an ultrasound and appointment on Tuesday morning. 

Did some more cleaning today but had to stop after a short time bc my lower back started hurting. I'm so ready to be at 37 weeks so if baby decides to come then I won't have to worry as much.


----------



## Sass827

Take it easy greats! Your house can't get any cleaner! :)
I'm excited to make up my bag too. I feel like being a second timer makes me more confident in this area. Im just a little annoyed that I'll need to pack for a vbac and a cs just in case. Better to be prepared though I guess. 
Are you still having contractions? So crazy! I wonder what's up?
I've had bad pain under my bump - in the rlp area I guess- once yesterday and once today. Lasts a minute or two straight. Super hurts. So weird. No clue what to chalk it up as. 
Hope you're feeling better and happy you had a good time at the shower!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss Jo :hugs: 

Just popping in to see how everyone's doing. This really is the best group of ladies! I can't wait to start seeing those sweet littles soon. Not too much longer.


----------



## Maggs

Once our company leaves, I'm going to get the last few bits done too. I bought a load of maternity clothes off eBay this weekend so looking forward to no longer trying to squeeze into things with my belly hanging out! 

Jack has chicken pox now too. Started with spots late on Sat. So will be a week home from nursery. 

I'm on the fb group now and I'll properly introduce myself when I have a few free mins. 

Jo... I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your little boy. My deepest condolences to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hope those contractions are easing up for you Greats. Sounds like you had a great weekend! I haven't even thought about packing a bag yet; I better just in case. 

Sass, I've been having the same time of under bump pain that you've described too, which is not fun. Still having sciatic pain off and on too unfortunately...

We had a busy weekend with lots of visitors and different activities. We went to the Zoo on Saturday for about three hours and then I did a 5km charity walk with friends and family on Sunday so got lots of activity in this weekend. We also went and got the last of the decorations we need for Isla's 2nd birthday party (which we're having mid July; I want to make sure she has an awesome party before I'm too pregnant and also wouldn't want her party to be cancelled if I went into labor or anything). 

Now that this weekend is over, both DH and I want to get the new nursery finished in the next couple of weeks. We also need to set up Isla's new furniture and find her a new bed set. I feel like I can't really get things properly organized until his room is ready. I also want to go through my old birth plan again just in case I have to go to the hospital. I also have to go through all of our baby "stuff" and work on getting everything ready and figuring out what else we need to get. Plus, I need to make sure that everything we've loaned to friends/family comes back before he makes his arrival. So yeah, just a few things to do in the next 10 weeks (which are crazy busy with other plans too). :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and is anyone else who is still working REALLY looking forward to maternity leave. I am super busy at work right now with a big project so days go quickly but I am starting to get tired by the end of the week; mat leave is looking better and better with each passing day...


----------



## Pearly86

my bump pic at 29 weeks 4 days
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maggs

Yes I cannot wait until I'm done work!! Just wish I knew when that was. A lot of confusion around how much vacation time I can use up first and when or do I carry it over until next year but holy crap, I had a baby 9 weeks from now with Jack so I'm seriously pissed off and stressed being given the runaround. Time to get a sick line in with DR's I think and say the heck with them.


----------



## Sass827

M. Eddie- will you look at our tickers?! AHH! 
I think not having the room done is really holding me back too. I think I have 4.5 hours left on this stinking decal mural. 
So I think I was naive about the glider situation. I was just planning on taking dd1's but family and friends are telling me she still needs it and I will be making her jealous if I take her chair. Sigh. Was really hoping to avoid the expense. So now I'm wondering, should I go with an upholstered glider it to an combo or just get a lazy z boy?


----------



## greats

Does your daughter even use the glider? I took Rylee's out of her room a couple months ago and put it in my room. She could care less. Plus, the kids kept knocking it over somehow and it was driving me up a wall having it in her room lol I would just save the expense and reuse it. 

I'll be babysitting until I go into labor. So really hoping to go into labor at night or early in the morning lol


----------



## amelia26

I think I would take the glider too. Maybe move it out now so it doesn't feel directly related to baby? 


I've got my 28 week fetal cardiac echo and growth scams this morning. Feeling very nervous.


----------



## greats

Good luck with your scans, Amelia26!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Amelia!

Gorgeous bump Pearly! 

Maggs, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I have my dates all figured out; right now my last day is July 31 but my midwife keeps telling me that they will sign me off earlier if I want. I have the sick time so part of me is thinking that I might go a week earlier, guess we'll see. That is really annoying that they are screwing you around re your leave; you think vacation etc would be easy to figure out.

Yeah you better hope you have an after work hour labour Greats, otherwise it will be a field trip for everyone to the hospital :rofl: Are you able to take some time off after she's born?

Sass, isn't it crazy, how is the time going by so fast??? Re the glider, we're planning on moving Isla's out of her room by the end of the month and using it for Ethan. We do still use it for story time with Isla but the plan is that we will just do stories in her new bed. We're planning to have her new room set up and Ethan's completed by the end of this month but we'll see how it goes. As others have suggested, I would try moving it out and see how she does; she might not care less. If she is really upset by it then you could look at getting another one. 

Nothing much new here. Think I'm going to move my exercise ball upstairs tonight as it is way more comfortable sitting on it then the couch. Am currently trying to get some stuff done at work (procrastinating on here at the moment), while watching Ethan move my stomach around with his rapid fire kicks and punches, (this kid really likes to move :haha:)


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot hun Mrs Eddie!

Same here my baby boy loves to play round all the time and m luvin it! Have my ultrasound this thrusday will get to know the position of my baby 

Congrats on entering week 30 hun:hugs!! We share the same due date yayyyy!!! Only 10 more weeks to go eeeeek!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks a lot hun Mrs Eddie!
> 
> Same here my baby boy loves to play round all the time and m luvin it! Have my ultrasound this thrusday will get to know the position of my baby
> 
> Congrats on entering week 30 hun:hugs!! We share the same due date yayyyy!!! Only 10 more weeks to go eeeeek!!

Happy 30 weeks to you too! 10 weeks does not seem like much time left at all :wacko:


----------



## Pearly86

I knw its too less time flies by quickly!! On the other hand only ten weeks to see the bubba &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## amelia26

My scans went really well. There's a more detailed report in my journal if anyone.wants to read it
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...girl-different-kind-heart-3.html#post35627671

But the headline is that they found no further heart defects (just the ones we already knew about),no other related defects, organs all in the right places, baby growing well and has a good prognosis. 

I've got further growth scans at 32 weeks and 36 weeks and a placental scan at 32 weeks (still low lying at present).

We're incredibly relieved.


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie, luckily hubby works down the street as does one of my sis in laws so she can come here and watch the kiddos while we head to the hospital haha And I'm only taking 2 weeks off from babysitting. If the kids were a lot younger then I would take more time off but they're at an awesome age where they keep themselves entertained. I just have to change diapers, make food, and get them down for naps and that's about it hahah

I had my growth scan today! Livia is measuring 34 weeks overall (as is my fundal height) but her arms & legs are measuring 35 weeks! She's almost 5lbs, too. They changed my due date again which I found super odd for being so late into pregnancy... They moved it up to July 28th. But they're thinking I will go mid July with the way she's measuring.


----------



## Maggs

Yes that's odd Greats so late on. I have this gut feeling I won't go to my due date either. 

So glad your scan went well Amelia and things aren't any worse.


----------



## Sass827

That's so great Amelia. And wonderful how carefully they are monitoring your little girl now and in the future. I know that would give me lots of reassurance that they won't be missing anything. 
Thanks so much for all of the glider advice. I had brunch with my moms club yesterday and they all said the same thing too. So once the mural is done, the chair is going straight in. 
10 weeks! Eek! Seems close but far too. But maybe I'm just kidding myself. 
That's so nice that you have everyone so close to call on when the time comes greats. I'm most nervous of going in the middle of the night because then I'll need to call on a third party to sit with Dylan to give my parents the six hours time it takes to drive here. Starting to consider having my mom a week early. 
Was Rylee early? What did she weigh? My labor with Dylan started four days before my Edd. It seems crazy for them to change your date now. I'm. It sure I trust that they can really predict this stuff sometimes.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Amelia, I'm so happy that all went well with your scan! Must be a relief.

Greats, glad that you have the back ups ready for when labour happens. Interesting re them moving your date; I wonder if you will go early?

Sass, my Mom is going to be the one coming to stay with Isla and she's only two hours away so we'll probably call her as soon as stuff starts to happen. My neighbours and some friends who live near by have also offered to watch Isla if they need to so it's nice to have the back up. Because I'm planning a homebirth I'm not too concerned about it but good to have options in place in case I need to go to the hospital. 

Isla was a due date baby so will be interesting to see if her brother follows suit. I have a feeling he's going to be bigger than she was but we'll have to see.


----------



## MamaBunny2

A regular on the Facebook group but decided to officially make my mark in this thread with a bump-date. I'm due September 2nd but preeeeetty sure this boy will come late August :winkwink:

28 weeks today!

 ​
3D volunteer ultrasound this afternoon then our second birthing class this evening! Scheduled my glucose screening for tomorrow morning...


----------



## Poppiebug

I am another who can't wait for maternity leave. My official date to finish work is July 3rd but am starting to slow down now as we have been sick with colds and also my blood pressure is starting to creep up a bit. I saw my Obs last week who was a bit concerned with my BP readings and has ordered blood and urine tests for 2 weeks to see what's happening, but I guarantee I'll be on medication again before too long. She said I'd get another scan at 34 weeks so looking forward to that and thinking that I'll be induced sooner than 39 weeks if things go the same way as they did with DS#1. Just so long as I have my parents here to be with him while we go to "get the baby out" as he keeps saying, they are planning to arrive on 19th July (they live interstate).

Hope all is well with everyone xo


----------



## greats

Hey ladies! 

Not too much going on over here. I finished the remainder of my baby shopping last night! Stocked up on some diapers and wipes, got some xl tank tops and a new pair of yoga pants, nipple shield for breastfeeding, etc. Washed all the newborn and 0-3 month size clothes, and finished packing mine and Livia's hospital bag! My duffel bag is big enough that I'm just sharing with her lol Just need to put a note on top reminding me to grab my phone, charger, makeup bag, & nursing pillow and I'm good to go!

Hubby is packing his bag tonight after work. I'm packing a bunch of snacks in his as well... Got some protein bars, granola bars, crackers, mint gum, and Gatorade. 

Just need to hang up the rest of the washed baby clothes tonight, clean the crib (it's staying in Rylee's room but I haven't cleaned it since she was in it last haha), and clean the carpets and I'm all done!


----------



## Sass827

You're so organized greats! I need some of your nesting mojo over here!


----------



## greats

Sass827 said:


> You're so organized greats! I need some of your nesting mojo over here!

Haha I'm trying to do it all now because I've dropped a little bit so my back and pelvis ache like mad! I just want to relax and be lazy my last few weeks lol


----------



## Maggs

Well done in being so prepared! Now that our company has left and Jack is at the tail end of the chicken pox, I've got to crack down on my to do list. Going to go chose a car seat this weekend and hopefully buy our co-sleeper. 

Been up since 5:30...ugh! Oh well, I'm all caught up on my Coronation St and had a cuppa in peace and quiet!


----------



## lian_83

I might be at risk of cholestasis as I am suffering from extreme itchiness for a week now. I have been to the GP twice and they cannot figure out the source of my itching, probably thought it's just my skin stretching. But I don't have any stretchmarks and I only got rashes because I was scratching my skin so badly. Today, I called the midwife's office and was told to come to see them asap for this itching. Sure enough, this looks like cholestasis but I'll get the blood tests on Monday to confirm the diagnosis :( baby was monitored and moving quite well for a 31-week old. They said, if I have cholestasis then I might be induced early to reduce the risk of stillbirth.. Fingers crossed everything will be ok.


----------



## amelia26

Oh Lian, I really hope it isn't. Got my fingers crossed for you. X


I've just bought nappies, cotton wool and going home outfit. I think I've got everything for baby's bag now (had most of it already). Although it's far too early to be packing really.


----------



## Maggs

Oh no Lian,I hope things will be OK! 

I got a letter this morning to call DR's re: a recent blood test and if course they are closed till Monday. So have to wait 48 hrs now for them to open. How good is that to me to worry all bloody weekend. You'd think I'd just get a call!


----------



## greats

Oh no Lian! Keep us updated! I hope it's just pregnancy itchiness... I itched a lot with Rylee and even got the typical symptoms of cholestasis but my results were negative!


----------



## Sass827

I hope you're ok Lian!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hope you're doing OK Lian and that your hear back from the doctor soon Maggs.

I've not been on BNB much the past little while. Work is crazy with this exhibit that I'm working on. It opens on June 27th so I'm hoping to have a few weeks to wrap up everything here at work before I take my leave. 

My DH got the ceiling fan put up in Ethan's room. We were going to put up one in my daughter's room too this weekend but she is afraid of the one we just installed for some bizarre reason :wacko:


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hope you're doing OK Lian and that your hear back from the doctor soon Maggs.
> 
> I've not been on BNB much the past little while. Work is crazy with this exhibit that I'm working on. It opens on June 27th so I'm hoping to have a few weeks to wrap up everything here at work before I take my leave.
> 
> My DH got the ceiling fan put up in Ethan's room. We were going to put up one in my daughter's room too this weekend but she is afraid of the one we just installed for some bizarre reason :wacko:

Toddlers are crazy lol we were driving home from my mom's yesterday and Rylee freaked out because there was a bug on her window. She's never been afraid of bugs until yesterday. Lol

I bet you can't wait till leave! 

Afm, I'm so incredibly sore today. Hubby and I rehabbed some furniture yesterday for our bedroom (sanded, primed, and painted), then painted the wall between our bedrooms because it was looking very drab, and organized a lot! I also started cleaning the carpets. I did our bedroom but need to go over it again. I'm not doing anything today besides grocery shopping. My hips and pelvis ache like mad!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah, gotta love toddler logic :haha: I think it's actually the noise of my DH installing it that freaked her out. She keeps talking about the noise the fan made...

Greats sounds like you've been busy, glad you're taking some time to rest...


----------



## Maggs

I got my blood test results back today. As expected, low iron levels. Not dangerously low, 10.3, and he advised no supplements just now where I'm not feeling symptomatic. Apparently they are harsh on your stomach and I already have bad acid reflux. So off to eat steak and broccoli and lots of it!


----------



## greats

Mmm steak! Enjoy! Lol

I'm so over this pregnancy. I hurt everywhere! It hurts to walk, to sit, to lay down. Ugh! Started bouncing on my yoga ball last night while watching the Blackhawks win the cup. I need to find an air pump to add some more air to it, but it'll do for now.

Lazy day today. Will be a lazy day tomorrow as well. I'm trying to take it easy these last few weeks. I think I really overdid it the other day.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad it was nothing too serious Maggs!

Greats, I'm glad that you're taking it easy. I hear you being over pregnancy; I don't want him to be born anytime soon or anything but I am excited to not be uncomfortable and to be able to keep up with my daughter comfortably again.


----------



## greats

That's what it is though, I'm just physically exhausted. Keeping up with Rylee is nearly impossible now. I was picking up her room and had to lay down, now she's whining and fussing all morning. I'm so tired.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

It's tough when you're tired and just want to rest and they need to be on the go (or they get bored). Isla's not the type of kid who will sit down and watch a movie or TV show for more than 10 minutes (at most), though she is starting to play more with her toys independently. 

She likes art so I can normally colour/draw and do stickers with her. Also, not sure if you have lots of outdoor space but we have a little playhouse, water table, sand box and some outdoor toys so I can normally take her out to our back yard and she'll play happily out there, (sometimes I can even manage to sit down while she's occupied :winkwink:)


----------



## Pearly86

Aahhh pregnancy along with a kid must be so very tiring 
for me as it is the most tiring part is cooking right now when I have no kid I am wondering how I'll be able to manage my second pregnancy phew!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly86 said:


> Aahhh pregnancy along with a kid must be so very tiring
> for me as it is the most tiring part is cooking right now when I have no kid I am wondering how I'll be able to manage my second pregnancy phew!!

You'll manage just find Pearly, it's just a bit more tiring and you don't get to enjoy the pregnancy itself as much because you're looking after someone else.

Thankfully my DH is really helpful too, otherwise I would be way more exhausted than I already am :haha:


----------



## greats

Agreed, it's just difficult to focus on the pregnancy and run after a toddler. I remember being pregnant with Rylee and taking a nap whenever I pleased after work haha

I have bad insomnia tonight. Took me ages to fall asleep for the night (which is not normal for me at all) and was up 4x within 3 hours to either pee or switch sides. It's 3:35am here and I can't fall back asleep. Livia must be laying on a nerve because my right leg is hurting. Plus random Braxton hicks. Ugh! I don't remember having such a hard time sleeping last pregnancy :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry you're finding it so tough to sleep Greats; I hope you were able to get some rest last night :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

*29 weeks today!* 

 ​
I am really getting nervous as I realize that I only have at least a good 9 weeks before I become a waddling time bomb :wacko: My ankles are swelling quite a bit. Never had that before.


----------



## greats

Mama bunny you look fab!

I hate men. They're a bunch of idiots!!! I only slept a total of 3 broken hours last night. Hubby decided to come home from work at 1:30pm instead of 6pm for what I thought was to give me a break from babysitting so that I could just rest. Nope. I took my nap when the kids did (which is what I do anyways), I cleaned, I cooked a nice dinner (ricotta & spinach stuffed manicotti!), cleaned some more, kept up after the kids, etc. About 6pm hubby decides to tell me that he was going to his buddy's house at 8pm for his music stuff. I said fine but not long bc at that point I was in a lot of pain & just exhausted. It was then 9:20 and he still wasn't home, so I texted him. He said oh not much longer. Yeah, bull crap! He didn't come home until 10pm and when he saw that I was mad & upset, he proceeds to act like he's some sort of victim & has refused to apologize or even speak to me the rest of tonight.

I'm so pissed off right now. What was the point of him coming home early today? I DON'T UNDERSTAND HUSBANDS!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Looking good Mamabunny!

Re husband's; sometimes I don't think they get it. My DH has been stepping up to the plate a lot more the past month or so but I think that's because he can see that physically I can't keep up with our daughter as much I used to (at least not all day long). I'm sorry your husband was so insensitive Greats, maybe talk to him about how physically uncomfortable you are and ask for more help (if you haven't already). :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How are all you lovely ladies holding up? I will be 31 weeks tomorrow and I have been tired and the heat seems to be making me sick to my stomach a lot. I haven't napped much during the day when my son naps because I have school work to get done. so by the time 6pm rolls around if not earlier I am ready for bed. We are almost done ladies. I am excited for us all.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh I can soooooo join in on the husband rant... don't even get me started :growlmad:


----------



## greats

Hi pnutsprincess! I'm ready to meet this lil lady already. So tired!

After being super stubborn and ignoring me all night, he finally apologized this morning. I told him I'm at the end of this pregnancy, I'm in pain constantly now in my lower back and hips, I'm getting tired more easily, ya know the usual pregnancy stuff! Lol I said I didn't appreciate him staying out late when we had cleaning to do especially when I asked him to not stay out long. So yes, he apologized and gave me a back rub bc I slept weird last night. 

I have all the kids over today for babysitting, the girl I watch who is fully potty trained keeps popping her pants instead of going in the potty... driving me crazy bc she's never had an issue!


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh greats, I feel your pain. I also look after children in my home and at the moment I have a few who are toilet trained, and have been for awhile, that are now having random accidents! Pee on the rug this morning!! Sigh!! 2 weeks (6 actual working days) until I'm on leave. Then it'll just be my little boy to run after, thank goodness.


----------



## greats

Poppiebug said:


> Oh greats, I feel your pain. I also look after children in my home and at the moment I have a few who are toilet trained, and have been for awhile, that are now having random accidents! Pee on the rug this morning!! Sigh!! 2 weeks (6 actual working days) until I'm on leave. Then it'll just be my little boy to run after, thank goodness.

I wish I would have saved up for leave, but I'll be babysitting until I go into labor. Just figure I'm at home with dd#1 anyways so what's a couple extra kids and a few hundred dollars a week. Only taking 2 weeks off after birth so I can recover down there, but we'll see.


----------



## KylasBaby

I am one miserable mama! Made the tear I have in my pubic symphysis worse last night putting on clean underwear....I think it was how I had to lift my leg to get them on. OH has to help me to bed and put my pj pants on for me and help me get into bed. I can hardly walk today. OH isn't home till nearly midnight tonight either so I stayed at my parents for as long as I could so my mom could help with my dogs. Only place to take them out here is up a hill and I cannot climb that right now. My parents yard is fenced in so much easier there. 

Only way to have any relief is to lay on my side, but then my hips and back hurt after a while. If I'm sitting and get up the pain is horrible, but I'd I'm laying and then get up the pain is okay. But laying for too long hurts and sitting is so uncomfortable with her little bum up in my lungs. I'm very happy we have a healthy and active little girl in there, but I'm pretty much over this :(


----------



## greats

Ugh that sounds crappy, Kylas. I'm sorry you're having a miserable time. Only a few more weeks to go, though!!!


----------



## Maggs

That sounds painful Kyla! Can you see a physio for it?


----------



## KylasBaby

A couple weeks ago my OB said she could refer me to physics if need be, but I can barely move so the thought scares me because they will make me move. I know labor is gonna kick my ass with all this sitting and laying around I've been doing, but it's the only way I'm not in pain.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Greats glad he apologized at least. He definitely needs to step up to the plate now that you're nearing the end of your pregnancy. My DH noticed how tough it was getting for me to lift Isla for long periods of time a few weeks ago so has started being a lot more hands on with her to give me a break, which has been nice. Your DH needs to do the same for you.

And I still think that you're a warrior babysitting those kids right up until you give birth, no way I could do that.

Sorry that both you and Poppiebug are also dealing with potty issues with the kids you look after, very frustrating I'm sure.

Kyla, I would ask your doctor re the physio; you could communicate to the physio how much pain you are in and hopefully they wouldn't make you do anything too strenuous. It would probably hurt initially but if it helps relieve pain in the long-term it might be worth it...Has your doctor put you on bed rest or anything yet?

Things here are pretty much the same. Getting excited for next weekend as that is when we'll be getting some final things for the nursery and can start putting everything together. :thumbup: I am so ready to sort baby clothes (plus I have more coming from another friend) and to get all of our baby stuff out and sorted.


----------



## KylasBaby

No, not yet. But I've only been in this much pain since my last appointment. Before I was in pain but manageable. This isn't very manageable anymore. 

We are hopefully finishing things up this weekend too! We have no plans Sunday or Monday (OH is trying to take Monday's off now rather than Friday's which she usually does as I don't work Mondays anymore) so we want to get two shelves built, build the travel system, port-a-crib and rock-n-play, pack the diaper bag for the hospital and sort/put away all the baby clothes that finally made the cycle through the wash. 

Childbirth and breastfeeding classes tomorrow. I was excited, but now with how much pain I'm in I'm not so much anymore.


----------



## Pearly86

Greats awesome ur hubby understood and came around its so good to have a supportive husband much needed really!!

Kylas so sorry hun u going thru such pain, but going to chiro or physio I guess is a good idea, cuz it might be painful now but until u reach the d day ull be very comfortable as its v important at that time so if u can pls go hun


Mrs Eddie hun wow so excited for ur next week ur getting the nursery done post some pics would luv to see baby's arrangements 


AFM I attended one child birth and breastfeeding class already and they were very informative being. FTM I guess I am quite nervous about many things but ya going to classes with hubby brought s lot of relief, one more child birth this weekend so looking forward to it!

I am experiencing some itchiness down there sorry tmi, and I called the nurse she told me to apply Monistat but that made itchiness worst and I wiped it off , I guess it's due to overcleaning and now only using warm and cold water no body wash
But still thinking will call them so if possible get myself checked


----------



## greats

Pearly, keep up with the monistat. It does increase itchiness down there but only for an hour or 2 after you apply it then it goes away. I had a yeast infection and the monistat drove me crazy but by day 3 I felt so much better! And yes, try not to use soap and you can even cut back on your sugar intake... That worked for me!


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks greats so should I not go for a checkup what if it's something else 
And it might create any problem ?


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh man I'll join the itchy down there club. Been miserable for weeks. I've tried no underwear, changing underwear multiple times a day, different lotions, wipes, specific itch wipes, keeping it really dry, cutting out sugar, more yogurt, etc. nothing has helped. Nothing worse than an itchy cooch lol. I've heard it's normal and if it's not yeast it's mostly just hormonal. Not fun


----------



## Pearly86

Hahah Kylas I can so relate to what u doing I am also doing no to multiple underwear but as greats said I'll try Monistat again as nurse told only to apply in the outside region but I am having itchiness around folds too sorry tmi so should I apply there also 

I have my next appointment Thursday will see if I can wait that long

And dnt use wipes hun I guess they are not good my nurse to,d no to vagisil wipes completely so try Monistat 

Greats one more question u used the 7 or 3 day one ?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh the yeastie beasties are soooo not fun :nope: I would get reoccurring YI and BV before TTC. I think it may have been from my BCP :shrug: Once I stopped taking the pill it finally went away for good *so far* {knock on wood} I mean, it's been nearly a year if not longer! I have tried Monistat before but it never really made it go away like doctor Rx stuff did. My doc would prescribe me Diflucan (Fluconazole) which is a little pink pill I would take every three days, for three doses. It's much better than messy creams but you can't take it while pregnant. He had also prescribed me Terazol (terconazole) which is similar to Monistat, a cream inserted into the vag and that always worked as well. I think I was to insert that before bed for 7 days and you can apply the cream externally as needed also for itching, redness and burning. I always preferred the pill form but if I were to get an infection right now I'd have to use cream.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Speaking of BCP... anyone have any ideas on birth control after baby is born? I'm planning to breastfeed and not sure what's safe :shrug: I really don't want to get on the BCP (see above comment) and had issues with the IUD. I'm going to have to ask my doctor at my next appointment. OH refuses to wear condoms and I'm not wanting the risk.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pearly, I would definitely get it checked out just to be on the safe side.

RE contraception, if we decide this is our last baby than my DH is going to get a vasectomy. Until then we will use pull out and natural family planning I guess. I don't want to make a final decision re kids until Ethan is around 18 months old.


----------



## Maggs

I took the mini pill after I had Jack and that's safe to take when breastfeeding but I went off it after a few months because I had awful headache. Then I just temped until we started TTC this one. DH will probably go for the snip at some point as this will be our last.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks Mummabunny2 and mrs Eddie, I had only once YI when I was ttcing but it went away in its own used vagisil then once or twice since then I have never had any but this one m. Not even sure if it's the same thing or caused due to over cleaning the area which I like a moron did don't knw why lol

I am not having a itching or any discomfort so far so may be ill wait till Monday as they are not even picking up my phone and will do minimum intervention if I still experience anything will get my appointment shifted from Thursday to Tuesday 


Regarding birth control one of my friend went for hormone free paraguard which she said she dint have any issue as of now as she wanted to go for something hormone free the only downside which doc said u might get a little heavier periods and may experience some spotting 

Mummabunny - did u go for the same thing?


----------



## greats

Pearly, yes def still get checked out because it could be something else. I was told to do the 7-day monistat and yes you can insert it once a day and/or put it on like lotion in the folds 2x a day. 

I hate the pill, have never found one that agreed with my body. Definitely no iud as both my sis in laws got pregnant from it and ended up with miscarriages around 12 weeks. We have always done pull it out so we are just sticking with that. Hubby refuses to get snipped when we are done lol But we will be trying one more time for a boy in 2017.


----------



## Luckyeleven

KylasBaby said:


> Oh man I'll join the itchy down there club. Been miserable for weeks. I've tried no underwear, changing underwear multiple times a day, different lotions, wipes, specific itch wipes, keeping it really dry, cutting out sugar, more yogurt, etc. nothing has helped. Nothing worse than an itchy cooch lol. I've heard it's normal and if it's not yeast it's mostly just hormonal. Not fun

Yep! This is me too. I think it's hormonal because I had it with my first pregnancy too. Thankfully it's not as bad this time round.


----------



## Poppiebug

I was on the pill for years before DS#1 which I loved as it was great for my skin, but I had weight issues. After we had him we just used condoms and I was able to actually finally lose some weight, so I am really not wanting to go back on the pill after this baby. DH thinks I should as we don't want any more for the time being at least (probably done after this one). He would probably get the snip one day but not volunteering any time soon!




greats said:


> Poppiebug said:
> 
> 
> Oh greats, I feel your pain. I also look after children in my home and at the moment I have a few who are toilet trained, and have been for awhile, that are now having random accidents! Pee on the rug this morning!! Sigh!! 2 weeks (6 actual working days) until I'm on leave. Then it'll just be my little boy to run after, thank goodness.
> 
> I wish I would have saved up for leave, but I'll be babysitting until I go into labor. Just figure I'm at home with dd#1 anyways so what's a couple extra kids and a few hundred dollars a week. Only taking 2 weeks off after birth so I can recover down there, but we'll see.Click to expand...

Oh you are Wonder Woman! I'm taking off until January. We are lucky to have a paid parental scheme through the government so it means that even though I own my own business (I normally don't get paid if I don't work) they will pay 18 weeks leave at minimum wage. We can't really afford to have me out of work that long but it doesn't make any sense to start back before Christmas anyway so we will have to manage.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Exciting that you'll be trying for number 3 in 2017 Greats. Part of me is still unsure if I'm done having kids or not, which is why I want DH to wait before we make the final decision re the vasectomy. 

I think my DH is almost 100% sure he is done so have to be respectful of that I suppose :winkwink:

I hate all hormonal birth control and refuse to ever go on it again which is the reason why DH agreed to a vasectomy.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pearly86 said:


> Thanks Mummabunny2 and mrs Eddie, I had only once YI when I was ttcing but it went away in its own used vagisil then once or twice since then I have never had any but this one m. Not even sure if it's the same thing or caused due to over cleaning the area which I like a moron did don't knw why lol
> 
> I am not having a itching or any discomfort so far so may be ill wait till Monday as they are not even picking up my phone and will do minimum intervention if I still experience anything will get my appointment shifted from Thursday to Tuesday
> 
> 
> Regarding birth control one of my friend went for hormone free paraguard which she said she dint have any issue as of now as she wanted to go for something hormone free the only downside which doc said u might get a little heavier periods and may experience some spotting
> 
> Mummabunny - did u go for the same thing?

Not sure what you're referring to Pearly, as far as what I was going for? (Sorry, I'm easily confused more so lately) I've been to my doctor for both YI and BV, numerous times, and have received Rx medicine that always worked wonderfully as over the counter stuff never did :nope: Fortunately I havn't had any issues like that for nearly a year {knock on wood}. I went to my doc years ago for Paraguard IUD but had a lot of spotting each month that was super annoying. I haven't talked to my doctor about any BC options yet but plan to soon just to prepare myself.


----------



## Sass827

Having lunch w dd right now and every time I'm silly she says, " mommy's scary." This must be a two year old thing. She's been experimenting with playing shy, being "scared" and acting like a little diva. It's pretty funny except when DH feeds into the diva stuff. It worries me that she'll turn into a monster. 
So I'm joining the pain club as well. Hips hurt so much at night from sleeping on them. Cramps and rlp are back. I can feel crotch punch creeping up. Thinking of going to get a support belt. Got the ball out yesterday so hoping that might help some.


----------



## KylasBaby

I feel like I can relax a bit now. Nursery is done (except for the glider which is 2hrs away at OHs parents. Why they didn't ship it here idk. And the letters of her name for above her crib) and we just finished building the travel system, pack-n-play and the rock-n-play. Nothing left to build until we get the glider. Still need to pack my and OHs bags for the hospital, but Ashlyns diaper bag is done. Have some more shopping to do as well for some more stuff we need, but for the most part we are good to go. 

Have a 60 minute prenatal massage with a 30 minute foot massage after tonight. 90 minutes of pure pampering thanks to OH :). Can't wait!


----------



## greats

Sass, Rylee does the same exact thing! Lol they're just working on expressing themselves. 

I've been bouncing on my yoga ball for a few days now. I should do longer than 20 mins though each time. At the end of the day I definitely feel like I need a support belt.

I'm getting so anxious for this baby's arrival! Just a couple weeks away from being considered "term" and I feel like I'm not ready even though I am. I have nothing else to do except keep up with the house work and put the bassinet piece back in my travel lite pack n play.

Feeling very frustrated with my state's government... I live in Illinois and if our governor and congress can't agree on a state budget by the last day of this month, then no government employees will be paid for the entire month of July. My husband is a government worker and there's no way we can survive if he doesn't get his 2 pay checks next month! I'm starting to panic because we have very little in savings and will have to borrow from my family if this happens. I hate my state, and we are very seriously considering moving out west in a few years.


----------



## greats

KylasBaby said:


> I feel like I can relax a bit now. Nursery is done (except for the glider which is 2hrs away at OHs parents. Why they didn't ship it here idk. And the letters of her name for above her crib) and we just finished building the travel system, pack-n-play and the rock-n-play. Nothing left to build until we get the glider. Still need to pack my and OHs bags for the hospital, but Ashlyns diaper bag is done. Have some more shopping to do as well for some more stuff we need, but for the most part we are good to go.
> 
> Have a 60 minute prenatal massage with a 30 minute foot massage after tonight. 90 minutes of pure pampering thanks to OH :). Can't wait!

Omg I want a massage so badly!!! Have fun!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh Kylas I'm so jealous! I don't care for massages but lately I've been wanting one (or two or three) badly!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Interesting Sass and Greats, it must be a 2 yo thing. Isla is definitely doing a lot more imaginative play and verbalizing like crazy right now. She is also having epic meltdowns now if things don't go her way. The fan still freaks her out but it's almost like she's exaggerating how afraid of it she is so we'll give her extra attention (if that makes sense). She'll be fine playing in her room with the fan on for awhile and then all of a sudden she'll be asking to come up because of "ceiling fan."

Oh and I love sitting on the yoga ball, helps with sciatic pain and most comfortable way for me to sit right now :thumbup:

Greats, I hope your DH gets paid soon, sounds stressful.

Kyla you are way more organized than me, don't feel like we are anywhere near ready for this baby to arrive yet...


----------



## Pearly86

MamaBunny2 said:


> Pearly86 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mummabunny2 and mrs Eddie, I had only once YI when I was ttcing but it went away in its own used vagisil then once or twice since then I have never had any but this one m. Not even sure if it's the same thing or caused due to over cleaning the area which I like a moron did don't knw why lol
> 
> I am not having a itching or any discomfort so far so may be ill wait till Monday as they are not even picking up my phone and will do minimum intervention if I still experience anything will get my appointment shifted from Thursday to Tuesday
> 
> 
> Regarding birth control one of my friend went for hormone free paraguard which she said she dint have any issue as of now as she wanted to go for something hormone free the only downside which doc said u might get a little heavier periods and may experience some spotting
> 
> Mummabunny - did u go for the same thing?
> 
> Not sure what you're referring to Pearly, as far as what I was going for? (Sorry, I'm easily confused more so lately) I've been to my doctor for both YI and BV, numerous times, and have received Rx medicine that always worked wonderfully as over the counter stuff never did :nope: Fortunately I havn't had any issues like that for nearly a year {knock on wood}. I went to my doc years ago for Paraguard IUD but had a lot of spotting each month that was super annoying. I haven't talked to my doctor about any BC options yet but plan to soon just to prepare myself.Click to expand...



Thanks Mummabunny that pretty much explained everything I wanted to knw dnt wry :flower:

So paraguard IUD is something which I am not hearing much great things about , may be we will stick to condoms as with all the cycle changes during ttc I am done with anything else , more messing around with my cycles


----------



## Pearly86

Wow Kylas the massage sounds so great enjoy!!!

I ordered a pregnancy belt and also belly bandit bamboo for post pregnancy in size s
So excited to get them although m not having any pains but surely soon I'll need pregnancy belt so how often to wear the belt??

Also has anyone experienced a click sound in pelvic when lying and turning firm one side to other?? This I usually hear in the night when I get up from deep sleep lying on one side and plan to change to other. It's just a click no pain


----------



## Sass827

For bc after dd1 I started the mini pill at 6 weeks and stayed on it til our move was over. Went off and conceived one cycle later. Was a little silly though cause DH and I didn't really Dtd for 6 months and it was so rare. Was actually considering ntnp after this one as our odds are so low. I'd also love to try for a boy in 16/17. But I got a call this morning from my best friend that she just got a positive this morning. Her son is only 5 months old and was delivered cs. They were ntnp too. Bit of a reality check for me. I'd like them to be close but not sure I could handle that close. 
You are really a warrior for caring for all those kiddos greats. Bravo! I hope your state gets its act together. Our state does the same quite often. It sucks. Does your credit union do loans for state employees? 
So jealous of the massage! I need one so badly.


----------



## Sass827

What kind of belt did you get pearly?


----------



## lian_83

Pearly, That could be (mild) spd.. I had it again this time around but not as bad as last time.

So, I had routine physio in the hospital to help with the spd and also to strengthen my pelvic floor yesterday. Then suddenly out of the blood, I felt so woozy, so I grab my water bottle, took a sip, then told her, I am feeling unwell. She told me to lie down on my left side, she grabbed my wrist and then phoned for help. Since, we are already in the hospital, 2 people came in less than a minute. They took my bp, and IDK if it was rookie mistake or something, but she screamed, it's 90/30, which is in the danger zone! So, they declared a Code Blue, and more people came, rushed me to the ER (bypassing like 20 people in the queue), while I was telling them, that 'I think it's not really that serious). Forgot to say, that my toddler is with me all this time, and he was also pretty freaked out with the whole thing. They had one social worker who took care of him while i was getting checked. Well, they thought I was having a cardiac arrest because of such low bp, but after rechecking several times, my bp rose, but still not on the ideal level. 

They discharged me after a couple of hours, still feeling lightheaded but improved after eating chips and downing 2 bottles of gatorade for dinner. Anyway, they tried to follow-up on the results of the cholestasis, but it wasn't available yet.
---

Well, DH reckoned I simply drank too much herbal tea that crashed my bp. Well, I guess, having a low bp is much easier to deal with than the opposite, but indeeed, that was a hell of an experience in the ED.


----------



## Pearly86

Omg lian hope everything is fine now!! That was quite scary!!

Spd comes with pain right but I don't feel any only, the click sound hope it's nothing to worry about!! But still ill take care so I don't proceed to spd 

Sass I ordered pregnancy support belt, bracco breathable pregnancy binder which supports back, pelvic and spine.


----------



## greats

Lian, that is really frightening!!! I'm glad you're feeling a little better now. Please take it easy and take care! 

I've been having some frequent BH every 3 mins for the past half hour, but they're only 30 seconds each so I'm chalking it down to my body prepping for labor in a few weeks. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 9:15 so I'll mention it. Don't feel like spending the night in l&d just for them to send me home.


----------



## Maggs

Lian...that's so scary! I hope you're ok now. Good thing you were already at the hospital. 

Greats..hope you're feeling better now. I'm definitely having a lot more bh this time around. 

Been awake since 4:45am :( Shattered already and it's not even 10! Wish I didn't work this evening until 10 too. *sigh* The life of a pregnant woman!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm pretty confident in my birth control plan after baby. It's a relatively old form of birth control, but it's being talked about more and more lately. It's called lesbianism. Has a 100% success rate in preventing pregnancy when used correctly. I'm pretty happy with it ;)

I can't seem to sleep lately. I get up between 3-4 (3:15 this morning) and then an up from anytime between 5-6and then fall back to sleep for a bit before my alarm goes off at 6:30. It's making me pretty tired.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KylasBaby said:


> I'm pretty confident in my birth control plan after baby. It's a relatively old form of birth control, but it's being talked about more and more lately. It's called lesbianism. Has a 100% success rate in preventing pregnancy when used correctly. I'm pretty happy with it ;)

^^ :rofl: Guess you're all set then :winkwink:

Lian, very scary, glad that you were OK and seem to be doing better.

Greats, I hope all is OK with you as well. Let us know how it went at the hospital.

Sorry you didn't sleep well Maggs, that makes two of us. There was a huge storm here and I kept getting woken up by Thunder plus it got so humid that DH and I had to get up and make sure all the windows were shut and turn on the Central Air. Will be glad when today is over....

In exciting news, we have our maternity pictures tonight. Hopefully they turn out well and Isla co-operates for them...


----------



## greats

Lesbianism!!! Best thing I've read all day! Lol

Posted on the fb group, but my BH turned into real/painful contractions and eventually died off after about 6 hours. Was about to head into l&d but then they fizzled off. They checked me at my doctors appointment and I'm currently 1cm dilated & 50% effaced. Baby is also SUPER low and doctor could feel her head through my cervix. I'm on strict bed rest today and have to go into l&d immediately if I get any contractions 5 mins apart. Mine were 2:30-3 mins apart all night.

Feeling crampy today and my lower back aches, but Livia is moving like crazy so much so that her movements hurt.


----------



## Pearly86

How come ur dilated so early hun??


----------



## KylasBaby

greats said:


> Lesbianism!!! Best thing I've read all day! Lol
> 
> Posted on the fb group, but my BH turned into real/painful contractions and eventually died off after about 6 hours. Was about to head into l&d but then they fizzled off. They checked me at my doctors appointment and I'm currently 1cm dilated & 50% effaced. Baby is also SUPER low and doctor could feel her head through my cervix. I'm on strict bed rest today and have to go into l&d immediately if I get any contractions 5 mins apart. Mine were 2:30-3 mins apart all night.
> 
> Feeling crampy today and my lower back aches, but Livia is moving like crazy so much so that her movements hurt.

Lesbianism :thumbup:

Stay in there and bake a little longer Livia! Not time for you yet!


----------



## greats

Pearly86 said:


> How come ur dilated so early hun??

Baby wants out early, apparently lol I was just laying in bed watching tv last night when my contractions started.


----------



## Maggs

I hope she holds off Greats! Was your first born early? 

Kyla...loving your form of birth control. That was brilliant! :haha: 

Hope is insomniacs sleep better tonight! On the other hand, I'm getting through the shows I've got recorded. Call the Midwife at 5am this morning!

Geez I just had some serious nipple leakage on the right side! Maybe it's time I broke out the nursing pads.


----------



## greats

I still have yet to have any leakage... I didn't have any last pregnancy either. I feel like I'm broken haha

I didn't have any early labor issues with Rylee... Naturally went into early labor at 37+6, made it to 4cm then went into established labor and had her at 38+1. 

Starting to get a couple random BH again but nothing crazy. Literally laying on the couch right now watching the travel channel lol


----------



## lian_83

Greats, I hope she stays put for at least a few more weeks. But I read girls usually have no issues if born after 34 weeks.

Kyla, great form of BC.. We'll probably stick with abstinence, having 2 under 2 and no sort of family help would probably drain all our repro hormones. :haha:

Thanks Mrs E, I'm ok, I think the herbal and fruit tea really pushed down my BP. Whenever I'm feeling dizzy, I just snack on potato chips and I will feel much better.. My body is weird i guess. :haha:

Greats, I also hope your state could sort out their budget thing. Must be really stressful esp with another baby on the way. We just bought 2 carseats, cause the one DS is using is apparently has expired last month, and boy, we almost failed to pay our rent this month.


----------



## MrsChezek

greats said:


> I still have yet to have any leakage... I didn't have any last pregnancy either. I feel like I'm broken haha
> 
> I didn't have any early labor issues with Rylee... Naturally went into early labor at 37+6, made it to 4cm then went into established labor and had her at 38+1.
> 
> Starting to get a couple random BH again but nothing crazy. Literally laying on the couch right now watching the travel channel lol

I had my first at 38+1! And my contractions started around 34w last time...had to be on modified bed rest from 34-37w. I'm nervous it will be even earlier this time and it seems so for you. Hmmmm maybe I should start packing my hospital bag :wacko:

Good luck greats! Hope baby holds off for another 3 weeks!


----------



## Pearly86

Wishing all the luck greats that baby stays put for at least three more weeks!!

Lian great to hear ur doing good, good excuse to eat potato wafers though!!

Mrs chezek good luck to u too!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hopefully she stays put for a few more weeks Greats; I have heard that with your second you can be dilated as much as 3-4cm for weeks before baby is born...

Maggs, unfortunately not a good sleep for me again last night. Woke up at 2:30 am sweating and then could not get back to sleep until 4:00 am. 

Glad to hear you're feeling better Lian!

Not much new here. Maternity photos went really well, can't wait to see them. Also have my 32 week midwife appointment this afternoon. :thumbup: 

Work is stressful but the exhibit I have been working on opens on Saturday. Our IT Manager is really pissing me off at the moment so trying my best not to throttle him :haha:


----------



## Pearly86

Waiting too see ur maternity shoot pics hun!! 

My appointment for 32 weeks tomm!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My OH says our form of BC and family planning is blowjobs, lots of blowjobs :lolly:


----------



## hivechild

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hopefully she stays put for a few more weeks Greats; *I have heard that with your second you can be dilated as much as 3-4cm for weeks before baby is born...
> *
> Maggs, unfortunately not a good sleep for me again last night. Woke up at 2:30 am sweating and then could not get back to sleep until 4:00 am.
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better Lian!
> 
> Not much new here. Maternity photos went really well, can't wait to see them. Also have my 32 week midwife appointment this afternoon. :thumbup:
> 
> Work is stressful but the exhibit I have been working on opens on Saturday. Our IT Manager is really pissing me off at the moment so trying my best not to throttle him :haha:

I was dilated around 2 cm for about 6 weeks first time around before I gave birth at 37+5. This time I've been dilated 4-5cm since about 28 1/2 weeks! Thankfully, 3 weeks later they still haven't attempted to break out since.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Hivechild, 4-5cm dilated already, that's crazy. Glad that they are still staying put for you. Are you attempting a vaginal birth or are you scheduled for a C-section?


----------



## Sass827

I was a 3 for 4 weeks with no progress with my first so it can happen!
I hope Livia stays put for you greats! Can you take it easy while still watching the kiddos?


----------



## hivechild

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Wow Hivechild, 4-5cm dilated already, that's crazy. Glad that they are still staying put for you. Are you attempting a vaginal birth or are you scheduled for a C-section?

If baby A is breech (both of them have been for the longest time), then I'll have no choice but to get a c-section. At my ultrasound today though, she had flipped head down so I can attempt a vaginal delivery as long as she doesn't turn again, or there are no complications requiring getting her or baby B out ASAP!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed she stays head down now. As for my dilation, that 4-5cm was last measured 2 weeks ago (cervical length down to 8mm) so who knows what's going on now! They're not touching anything unless they have to and keeping me in bed and off my feet as much as possible.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hivechild, I will keep my fx for you that she stays head down. One of my best friends had twins and was able to have a vaginal birth; she delivered them early though at 29 weeks.

Bad sleep again last night; am over waking up in the middle of night then not being able to get back to sleep for over an hour. Very tired today :sleep:


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie, that's how my sleep is, it's very frustrating! 

Had a couple of contractions last night but they died off after about an hour. 

Very constipated over here this past week. I've only gone once! I'm so backed up, keep chugging water, tried some strong coffee which usually does the trick, nothing! Having my sister stop by with some prune juice later. Ugh!

The girl I babysit is in her "threenager" state... She has the worst attitude and driving me crazy the past couple days.


----------



## KylasBaby

My sleep too. I usually have a chunk then get up to pee then another chunk then pee again and it's a toss up whether or not I can get back to sleep after that. I used to at least be able to take a nap with the daycare kids but seems I've lost that ability :(. It's making me even more emotional and teary. Before being pregnant I was always pretty teary when tired so that's nothing new but I could do without it nowadays.


----------



## fisher640

I haven't been on in a while but totally feel all of you with the SPD

Last pregnancy it was mostly just my SI joints in the back of my pelvis. This time it started earlier and I feel like my whole pelvis and hips are broken. I'm almost never pain free. Rolling over: terrible. Getting into or out of bed or a chair: terrible. Going up stairs or getting in a car: terrible. The worst seems to be holding my 2 year old. 

I got an "SI-loc" brace off amazon last pregnancy which helped somewhat. I've been wearing it again for more than a month now and ended up getting a new one because I've ruined the Velcro. It's a little bit helpful. (Just incase anyone is looking for suggestions) my doctor last time and this time kind of shrug and suggest a maternity support belt, which are way too elastic for this problem and don't help. At my last appointment my doctor just sort of said "yeah, the pelvis splits apart, that's what happens"

It's going to be a loooooong last 9 weeks I think :wacko:


----------



## Poppiebug

This time next week will be my last day of work. Can not wait for maternity leave to start. :happydance:

Sending lots of "hang in there baby" vibes to those having contractions or dilating. I've been have a few niggles and pains down low and in my back. No real contractions just mainly BH when I walk around lots. My obs didn't seem fussed about it when I mentioned it yesterday. I'll just try to stay off my feet as much as possible. I see Obs weekly now and just still monitoring my blood pressure, which is still behaving for the moment. 

Had a scan on Wednesday as well. Everything looks great with baby, measuring maybe a week ahead but I'm happy with that so long as he doesn't get too big (scared of having a big big baby as DS1 was only 6lb 5.5oz). Was glad to see everything was ok with him but I was a bit disappointed with the sonographer, who wasn't anywhere near as great as the first ones I had. I had to prompt her to tell me if things looked ok (they are allowed to say as they are Drs) and ask for photos at the end. She only made one attempt to get a 3D shot and I know he was in a bad position but the other one we had tried several times. So if I have to go back again I'll be requesting the first Dr I had.




Maggs said:


> Hope is insomniacs sleep better tonight! On the other hand, I'm getting through the shows I've got recorded. Call the Midwife at 5am this morning!

I love Call The Midwife too, but have already watched to the end of the new season. I do however, like to take my copy of the book to my Obs appointments and read it in the waiting room. Looks like I'm doing my research then haha! :)


----------



## Sass827

I had a friend deliver twins vaginally as well, so it can happen. 
No sleep sucks! It just ruins all aspects of life. Concentration, memory, looks, etc. I often leave social situations and reflect on conversations I had and think of what an ass I must seem like. I miss jokes, I can't hold a stream of thought. Seriously, I feel bad for the people that get stuck with me. 
Have you taken a stool softener greats? This is def not a good time for you to be getting backed up. ;)
I'm sorry you got a fad sonogram poppy. I had a jerk at our early one so I refused to go back to the place for the big 20 week one. My dr wasn't happy but having a nice sonographer makes such a difference!


----------



## Pinkee

Anyone heard from jo77?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry to hear so many other people are going through issues re sleeping, it really does suck. This week has been particularly busy so the lack of sleep has been hitting me hard. I have my parents coming to stay with us this weekend and then DH and I are going out for our Anniversary. We also have to go to Ikea on Sunday to get stuff for the nursery (shelves, book case). 

Next weekend we're doing our best to get the nursery completed and doing some deep cleaning as Isla's birthday party is the following weekend so things are going to be busy for the next little while. Looking forward to later in June so I can actually rest a bit.

I've heard a lot of good things about Call the Midwife, might have to get DH to download it for me while I'm on leave...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well ladies, I am happy to tell you that I officially got my BFP before little loves due date. It'll still be hard but hopefully this new bean will take some of the sting away. Praying for a sticky rainbow! I really hope the March group is half as great as you all were xx I'm still going to be checking in, I must hear all your exciting baby news! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well ladies, I am happy to tell you that I officially got my BFP before little loves due date. It'll still be hard but hopefully this new bean will take some of the sting away. Praying for a sticky rainbow! I really hope the March group is half as great as you all were xx I'm still going to be checking in, I must hear all your exciting baby news! :)

Huge congrats Lady, wishing you a very H&H 9 months!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats hopeful! FX for a sticky bean and H&H nine months!


----------



## MamaBunny2

This :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJb...outube.com/watch?v=RJb4w7evK1s&has_verified=1

(Don't worry it's not PORN :dohh: Not sure why it has that title, it's from a funny movie - Knocked Up)​


----------



## KylasBaby

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well ladies, I am happy to tell you that I officially got my BFP before little loves due date. It'll still be hard but hopefully this new bean will take some of the sting away. Praying for a sticky rainbow! I really hope the March group is half as great as you all were xx I'm still going to be checking in, I must hear all your exciting baby news! :)

Congrats mama!! Hope for a healthy pregnancy and baby :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have to rant a bit on here since OH may see if I do on FB... 

OH's mother has been saying stuff to us in regards to items we need for the baby/nursery. Like, earlier this week she told us NOT to go buy the glider/ottoman set we want (and have on our registry) because she can get us one used for cheap. OH even made a disappointed noise when she said that. He picked out the glider and we both really like it. Also pointed out the reclining booster chair/high chair we have on our registry and said NOT to get it because she can get us one used. And earlier on in the pregnancy she told us NOT to buy a diaper pail because she either has a used one already or can get a used one. She also recently told us not to get another car seat if we needed one because she got a used one of those too - and added that it's not recalled or anything like that. I was like, no we don't need one but will buy an extra base for the new one we get. And when she was looking through our registry lists earlier this week she was like "Ugh, can't I just get all this stuff from garage sales?!" She did get the travel set we wanted, *new* off our registry, and even got like 25% off with a coupon. It's just like seriously? :saywhat: Telling us what not to buy... I understand where she's coming from and appreciate the gesture but there's certain items OH and I chose together that we love and want to have for our baby. I think that whatever isn't purchased off our registry at Target or Babies R Us we get a discount on so that will help, plus I'm sure we will get a few gift cards at the shower. His mom has already bought a TON of used baby clothing and shoes which we gratefully accepted. It's not that I'm against used items... OH and I have chosen what we both want and it'd be nice if his mom would stop telling us what not to buy.

I'm not sure what all she has at her house but when OH and I were in bed the other night he brought up how hectic my mornings will be taking both kids to school and dropping Cameron off with a sitter. I said that it won't be too bad considering either my mom or his can just come over to our house to watch the baby. He said that his mom would most likely take Cameron to her house, as she won't want to sit around at ours. So then I brought up how I wasn't too comfortable with that, being there's two pit bulls at her house. He said she wouldn't let the dogs around the baby and I added that I'm also not OK with our baby being there due to his brother and sister smoking weed inside. He said that I'd have to take all that up with his mom. Uh, there's nothing to "take up" really. Guess we will cross that bridge when the times comes...


----------



## Sass827

congrats hopeful!


----------



## techheather

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well ladies, I am happy to tell you that I officially got my BFP before little loves due date. It'll still be hard but hopefully this new bean will take some of the sting away. Praying for a sticky rainbow! I really hope the March group is half as great as you all were xx I'm still going to be checking in, I must hear all your exciting baby news! :)

Congrats to you. So exciting.


----------



## greats

Aww congratulations hopeful! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## greats

Babysitting my 6-week old nephew today! He's been napping on my bump for 2 hours now lol

My feet have finally started to swell today. They don't look bad yet but feel very tight! Was hoping to skip the swelling this pregnancy since I had it bad with Rylee.

Going stir crazy being home all week so hubby and I have a movie date tonight!


----------



## LauraAnn

Can I join you in here, as it looks like a lovely group!

Due Aug 4 with my 7th!! I'm getting a section due to signs of preterm labour (heavy cramping which are mild contractions), a breech and very low lying baby.


----------



## Sass827

More babysitting greats? You're a trooper! I'm jealous of the baby snuggles and the date night!
Welcome Laura Ann! 
I'm such a mess today. Been crying so much. I think it's just the lack of sleep. My moms in the hospital for hand surgery and I think it's just scaring me that's she's not available if I went into labor. No clue when she'll be out of the hospital either. They started talking today about repeating the surgery. Bleh. And my creepy mil gets into town say after next to start house shopping near me so I'm so stressed over that but trying to pretend I'm not. :(


----------



## MrsG09

Hey ladies! I tend not to get on here a lot these days. I'm just bad about getting on the internet in general it seems. :dohh:



.hopeful.one. said:


> Well ladies, I am happy to tell you that I officially got my BFP before little loves due date. It'll still be hard but hopefully this new bean will take some of the sting away. Praying for a sticky rainbow! I really hope the March group is half as great as you all were xx I'm still going to be checking in, I must hear all your exciting baby news! :)

Congratulations hopeful.one!!!! I hope that you enjoy a H&H 9 months with this little bundle! Lots of love to you! :hugs:

MamaBunny, that all sounds pretty stressful and crazy! I could definitely understand her stance if it were just a few items or whatever, but it sounds like she's trying to take over and make the used vs new decisions herself. Especially with her mentioning getting it all at garage sales, I would be particularly nervous about the car seat and where she obtained it from. Of course, nothing wrong with garage sales, I got some baby stuff there myself, but if that's where the car seat is/was from, who knows whats happened to it. No recalls doesn't mean no car accidents after all! Hopefully she doesn't push too insistently on all of the items. 

Hi LauraAnn! Welcome!

Sass, I'm so sorry about all the worry you're currently dealing with. Sending good thoughts for your mom and wishes of fast healing. :hugs:

AFM, we're getting ready to fly home for not quite a full week. It should be interesting, as one of DH's aunts is throwing a baby shower for me, plus their yearly family gathering on the 4th, and then I'm throwing my soon-to-be SIL (my brother's getting married in September) a bridal shower on Sunday. Will be very busy. And nobody's seen me pregnant, yet, aside from a couple pictures...so I suspect I will be bombarded with hands lol! Hope I survive!!!


----------



## greats

Sass, the past 2 days I have been an emotional wreck, literally crying about EVERYTHING! I scared the crap out of my husband earlier bc I started crying hysterically while texting my mom.


----------



## Sass827

I've cried three times today- once over the twins, once over a commercial and once over singing you are my sunshine w dd. yesterday I broke down when the food delivery arrived and it wasn't what I ordered. DH was like, "are you seriously crying over food?" Of course I'm crying over food! Saturday morning I cried over Elton John's rocket man for like ten minutes on my drive to target. I wasn't even sad!! 
All this crying is wearing me out. And baby just seems to be moving less in general so it's got me freaked out. 
Are your sis/ mom being more understanding?


----------



## greats

Yeah my mom and sister have been calling me all day. I think my hormones are just really bothering me and I'm very sensitive to everything! I cried just now bc that groupon code Ryan's cousin gave me on the fb group for that angelcare monitor won't work for me. Like seriously? I need someone to slap me lol

Livia is very low tonight, I'm feeling a ton of pressure down below.


----------



## Sass827

I'm with you on all counts. And this pressure! It's like it's so weird. Almost like I'm holding in my pee or something. Not just muscular either. It's a really strange sensation. I don't remember this from last time. Like almost tingly, but not. Do you feel like that ever?


----------



## greats

Yes!!!! That's exactly how it feels! That and it feels like she's literally pushing against my hip bones. I don't remember ever feeling this with Rylee!


----------



## KylasBaby

After a few blissful nights of sleeping amazingly and mostly through the night (only waking up once around 4/5 to go the bathroom) I have been up every 2 hours practically on the dot to pee. :(. So exhausted and I work today. This couldn't have happened over the weeks or yesterday when I don't work right?? Nope had to happen a night where I work the next day. At least I get to take a nap at work. Didn't feel well last night. Lots of pain in my pelvic bone and my lower back and my bump and I just didn't feel well. This every 2 hours business didn't help. Just want to cry :'(


----------



## greats

Hang in there, Kylas! We're in the home stretch now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just have learned to kind of ignore OH's mom or let the comments go in one ear and out the other. Luckily, his aunt (his mom's sister) brought over a brand new Diaper Genie pail we had on our registry and really wanted! So that takes care of that :winkwink:

I don't have pressure... but my crotch has been feeling kind like swollen I guess :shrug: I haven't been able to see that dang thing for weeks now so hoping everything look OK down there! I don't usually wake up to pee... but I have gotten horrible poop cramping in the middle of the night and wind up on the toilet. Not fun :nope:

I would SO cry over a food order that was wrong. Actually, more than likely be pissed off and weepy. 

Replacement crib piece comes today as well as the bedding! Super anxious to get more of the nursery in order :yipee:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> Yes!!!! That's exactly how it feels! That and it feels like she's literally pushing against my hip bones. I don't remember ever feeling this with Rylee!


Ethan's doing the same thing; not comfortable at all :wacko:

Hope everyone is well, I'm still busy with work, school and now a consulting job that has come up (I do some part time consulting on the side). Am hoping to be able to catch up properly later this week...


----------



## Sass827

I'm happy to hear it's not just me. I think I need to wear the support belt more often. Do you think they'll come earlier from being lower or that this is just a second timer problem? I keep reading second time moms baby usually don't drop until labor, but that doesn't make any sense to me right now. 
Sorry about your bad night Kyla! I had one too and was just a disaster today. 
Yay for the new diaper pail! No matter the brand, those things get stinky once LO starts solids. You need it fresh and clean while you can keep it that way!
Hope you project goes smoothly mrs Eddie. How many more days of work do you have left?


----------



## greats

Dying over here! Absolutely cannot sleep, woke up with bad hip pain and Livia is in a weird position. Yay for 3:30am insomnia! And my feet feel tight like they're going to be swollen today. Argh!!!

Feeling kind of bittersweet today. I used to be a police officer and my department FINALLY found my replacement. She starts training this month. Crazy to think how life changes in a year!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Sass827 said:


> I'm with you on all counts. And this pressure! It's like it's so weird. Almost like I'm holding in my pee or something. Not just muscular either. It's a really strange sensation. I don't remember this from last time. Like almost tingly, but not. Do you feel like that ever?

Sorry to jump in! I've not been in here for a while:wacko:

I get like a sharp tingly feeling going from my belly button down into my cervix and vagina, it feels like LO is pushing on my bladder and my insides are gonna fall out:shrug: I've also felt as if LO is pushing against my pelvis as well it's not sore but not pleasant either!

On a lighter note I've got LO 's clothes put away in drawers just need to get them washed over the next few weeks! And the new chassis for my pram has turned up yesterday:happydance: not that I'm stupidly excited or anything!:happydance::haha:

Welcome LauraAnn:flower:


----------



## hivechild

For those of you not in the Facebook group, my girls arrived on Monday morning at 32+1 weeks. They're both in the NICU and doing really well so far.

If you want more details and pics, join the FB group as I'm not keen to publicly post things here. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

LauraAnn said:


> Can I join you in here, as it looks like a lovely group!
> 
> Due Aug 4 with my 7th!! I'm getting a section due to signs of preterm labour (heavy cramping which are mild contractions), a breech and very low lying baby.

So sorry I somehow missed this! Will add you to the front! Do you know what baby is or are you team yellow?



hivechild said:


> For those of you not in the Facebook group, my girls arrived on Monday morning at 32+1 weeks. They're both in the NICU and doing really well so far.
> 
> If you want more details and pics, join the FB group as I'm not keen to publicly post things here. :)

Congrats again! Was waiting for you to post here as I know you don't like to put too much information on here. I'll just put that they were born on the front page not their names or weights or anything.


----------



## amelia26

I wouldn't bother adding LauraAnn, Kylas. There's a thread about her on third trimester.

Huge congratulations Hivechild x


----------



## KylasBaby

amelia26 said:


> I wouldn't bother adding LauraAnn, Kylas. There's a thread about her on third trimester.
> 
> Huge congratulations Hivechild x

Really? I'll have to go check what that's all about.


----------



## KylasBaby

Well that's a lot of drama lol. Looks like she's been banned so never mind then.


----------



## Maggs

hivechild said:


> For those of you not in the Facebook group, my girls arrived on Monday morning at 32+1 weeks. They're both in the NICU and doing really well so far.
> 
> If you want more details and pics, join the FB group as I'm not keen to publicly post things here. :)

Congrats! I hope they're doing well.

Getting a brief heat wave in the UK and as our dryer bit the dust, I'm getting all the baby laundry done this week and on the line. Only 4 more shifts to go then I'm on a couple of weeks of annual leave before I start maternity leave. Cannot wait!!!

Speaking of the fb group, I've still not introduced myself there so I'll go do that. I'm a slacker sometimes!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Sass, getting there, should be finished most of the work by next week. 

I'm not sure how much longer I have left to work. My friend in HR was telling me that I should just get signed off as I'm not sleeping well and my back is getting more painful; especially if I'm sitting at my desk for too long. 

I'll probably try to stay on until July 24 and I have a few holidays I'm taking so probably only 12-13 days left :happydance:


----------



## amelia26

Well I've had enough of the heatwave in the UK. So hot last night. My 3 year old was awake from 12am to 4.30am last night. Just hot and irritable and covered in prickly heat. 
So of course he's majorly overtired today and throwing tantrums everywhere. Not fun when you've had no sleep yourself. 
Really hoping tonight is cooler!


----------



## Sass827

So nice to be so close to being done at work! And yet another thing that makes it seem more real for how close we all are. I still keep thinking it's far away. Denial I guess?
Temperature has been a real problem for me, days and nights. It seems hot all the time, even when it's really not hot. And when it's actùally hot, I'm dying. But at night I'm hot, then I'm cold. Real PITA.


----------



## Maggs

Mrs Eddie..maybe it wouldn't hurt to ask if you could have a yoga ball to sit on instead of a chair. I threatened getting signed off too but I've plodded on so far.


----------



## lian_83

Massive congratulations Hivechild for your daughters. Hope they'll be out of NICu soon.

Regarding Lauraann, I read that thread and sounds kinda off.. Well, I know another girl here in BnB whose stories just don't add up. Oh well..

I do feel for those suffering from the heatwave in the Northern Hemisphere. When I had my DS, 18 months ago, we were on the peak of Melbourne's summer and heat wave and I think I was so distressed without A/C that I gave birth 10 days earlier than my due date. 

AFM, the midwife cleared me off OC, even though I'm still anxious I may have it (or maybe a mild version of it) as I still have that itch without the rash which is worse at night. She said my liver function and bile acids were normal but when I looked at the computer monitor, my bile acid was like '10' units, and in the US, this may be considered normalish but should definitely be retested for any increase. I asked my GP regarding this, but he doesn't seem to have any clue what OC is, as he keep on referring to my liver function tests (which is only a secondary symptom). I will see the OB in 2 weeks, which would put me at 35 weeks, and at that point, the risks will be more apparent :(


----------



## amelia26

That's sounds kind of positive Lian - I wish it was more clear cut for you though. I hope your next appointment goes well. 

I'm intrigued who the other girl is now? 

I've had a rather crampy, achey yucky day today. Feeling very uncomfy and a bit useless. 
Counting down to my next scans on Wednesday


----------



## greats

Lian, can you ask them to repeat it next week? Hopefully your itch stops soon!

Happy 4th of July to all the US mommies! Kept it pretty low key today. Just me, hubby, and Rylee home all day, no babysitting till Monday. 

Had a crazy nesting urge this morning... I removed all the old caulk from our bathtub and re-caulked it. But it looks phenomenal in there, now! But it was a lot of work especially with my big ol' belly barely fitting in my tub lol!

Grocery shopped, took a nap, made some cheeseburgers, relaxing on the couch now then heading to my town's fireworks display in about an hour. Hubby is hoping I go into labor in the next week, but knowing my luck I'll be here till 40 weeks haha


----------



## Poppiebug

hivechild said:


> For those of you not in the Facebook group, my girls arrived on Monday morning at 32+1 weeks. They're both in the NICU and doing really well so far.
> 
> If you want more details and pics, join the FB group as I'm not keen to publicly post things here. :)

Congratulations!! Wonderful news :thumbup:. I'm not on the FB group but glad to hear they are doing well so far. 

As for me, I finished up work on Friday! :happydance: So happy to now be able to do a few things around the house and spend time with DS#1 for a few weeks before #2 joins us. My parents are arriving from interstate next week, so that'll be peace of mind as someone will be here for our little boy if needed. My BP readings are slowly creeping up, but Obs is happy with not being medicated at this point. Will be having weekly monitoring from this week and hopefully all will be well until about 39 weeks when she said she'd induce me :)


----------



## Maggs

I've only got 2 shifts left :happydance: And I start my antenatal classes tonight. I'll just be going myself though (boo!) because dh will have to stay home with ds1.


----------



## greats

Awesome with you ladies finishing up work! 

Had a rough night. Baby decided to move into an oblique position so her head is on my right hip bone. It took me 4 hours of some spinning babies techniques, yoga ball stuff, etc to get her to move back into an engaged position. It hurt like hell when she was in oblique position... Literally felt like my stomach muscles just couldn't handle it and my lower back hurt so badly. It irritated my uterus as well bc I had back-to-back painful contractions for an hour before she finally shifted.

It's 5am here, been up since 3am, and she is starting to go back into this oblique position again. No idea why she keeps doing this!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I envy you ladies taking ML already! I plan to work all the way up until I give birth. Been waking up with stiff, sore fingers and thinking it's pregnancy related carpal tunnel :shrug: Figures, something else I can add to the list :dohh:


----------



## Maggs

I did with my first but I've got stacks of annual leave that I want to use up plus I was put on some crappy, stressful supports (I'm a support worker) so I'd rather be off asap then go to work and be shouted at.


----------



## greats

I'm babysitting up until I go into labor. It sucks but the money is nice especially bc the kids help keep Rylee preoccupied lol

I'm feeling very funny and off today. Not sure what it is. Baby is low, and am getting some mild period cramping, lower back ache, and nausea. My mom thinks I'm starting early labor as I've been having some random contractions all morning. I just feel like complete garbage today. Thank goodness hubby is home all day to help look after the kids. I'm sitting in bed right now. Just blah.


----------



## Pearly86

Greats what spinning babies technique did u try ???

My baby is head down but his head is at my left not completely vertically down little bit slanting


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies :hi:

Have not been able to get on here much lately; my internet access at work does not like the new ad background on this page so can't really access it there and things have been busy at home. 

We got both kid's rooms set up this weekend, which is awesome, still working on finishing some stuff up for the nursery. We also have Isla's 2nd birthday party this weekend (wanted to have it before I got too pregnant). Will be lots of fun but have like 40 people coming, which is a bit crazy.

Jealous of everyone finishing work too, I still have a few more weeks left. Very much looking forward to being finished!

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## hivechild

KylasBaby said:


> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> For those of you not in the Facebook group, my girls arrived on Monday morning at 32+1 weeks. They're both in the NICU and doing really well so far.
> 
> If you want more details and pics, join the FB group as I'm not keen to publicly post things here. :)
> 
> Congrats again! Was waiting for you to post here as I know you don't like to put too much information on here. I'll just put that they were born on the front page not their names or weights or anything.Click to expand...

Sounds good! :thumbup:


----------



## lian_83

I'm also trying to earn as much as I can during the semester's break. Classes will resume in 2 weeks but I might actually suspend my studies. I'm doing some contractual online jobs which pays really crappily but at least I can do it while DS is napping or at nights. I don't get parental leave as I don't think I meet the minimum number of hours for the work test, even though I probably did, it's just that the pay is so low, it doesn't make sense in this country's standards. Oh well, I plan to replace my old macbook which is now 5.5 years old whose batteries just died today. I need a laptop to do my courses, so unless I can scrape enough to buy a new one, then there's no way for me to enrol next semester. 

Anyway, greats, pearly, how can you tell which position the baby is in? I'm really clueless in this and to think this is my 2nd pregnancy. Midwife said that she is already in the ideal position, but I have no idea where the head is, nor the other parts of her body. Sometimes, I do feel some bony parts poking out, but IDK whether that's a leg, arm, or the head? I do feel some pressure near the bladder area, but also can't tell whether she's high or low.


----------



## greats

Pearly, I did the Sidelying Release pose... hubby had to help me. 

Mrs. Eddie, I've been wondering where you've been! 

Lian, I was able to tell her position bc suddenly she made some very large and painful movements, and all of a sudden my right hip bone and back were in agony. Her hiccups went from being center and low down to being all on my right side. I can feel where her bum and back are as well... nurse taught me how to feel for them lol

Had a doctor appointment today, was my 1st weekly appointment. Measuring 39 weeks!!! I'm still 1cm dilated but almost 100% effaced! Doctor didn't have to go in far to feel baby's head... her eyes lit up like oh wow she's low. Lol She said I'll probably go into labor in the next week or 2. Time to finish up the last of my nesting.


----------



## Pearly86

I got to know about my baby being head down because I feel my baby hiccups below and last appointment at 32 weeks doc confirmed the same by feeling my tummy I don't know how they get to know by feeling the tummy but that's how they do also in my previous ultrasound at 30 week too my baby's head was down so I knw from 28th week my baby is head down


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Greats, only a week or two left to go, that's crazy! I can't believe you're going to have your little girl so soon.

Lian, the only way I could ever tell position was based on what my midwife told me :haha: This time I can feel his feet on my left side and his butt sticks out often. He is now head-butting my cervix quite a bit, which hurts! 

Got all of my maternity pics back and I LOVE them! Will have to share some on the FB page...


----------



## Sass827

1/2 weeks?! I'm shocked and jealous all in one. This is crazy!


----------



## greats

I hate this stupid pre-labor/ false labor crap! I was up for a couple hours last night with very strong, painful contractions. They always start as I lay down for bed and after I walk around the apartment for a little while they die off.

Getting them again this morning. Trying to keep up with Rylee is driving me mad. If I'm going to go into labor, why can't my body just get it over with instead of this false labor? I'm tired and my belly is sore from them.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

greats said:


> I hate this stupid pre-labor/ false labor crap! I was up for a couple hours last night with very strong, painful contractions. They always start as I lay down for bed and after I walk around the apartment for a little while they die off.
> 
> Getting them again this morning. Trying to keep up with Rylee is driving me mad. If I'm going to go into labor, why can't my body just get it over with instead of this false labor? I'm tired and my belly is sore from them.

Sorry Greats, that sucks. 

I have been having BHs for the past week and that's annoying me (never got them last time) so I can't imagine going through false labor. Hopefully you don't have to wait too much longer for real labor to happen :hugs:


----------



## greats

Ugh, getting contractions again. I've been drinking water like crazy today in the hopes it'll help keep this false labor at bay, but so far no luck. Rylee is going to my mom's tomorrow afternoon until Sunday night just in case I go into real labor this weekend. Her bags are all packed for a 5-day stay just in case. 

Hubby is hoping I go into labor tomorrow since I'll be 37 weeks. Plus he wants her born on the 10th since Rylee was born Oct. 10th. Smh, I wish it was that easy lol


----------



## Sass827

Can you get in the shower or have a bath before bed? Might help slow them down and relax you.


----------



## Poppiebug

How exciting that things may be so close for you greats! Looking forward to hearing some news soon! 

I had Obs and monitoring yesterday. Onto the BP medication now as it's slowly creeping up. Monitoring was good, baby seems pretty happy and doing what he should. It was also good to go into the hospital as we haven't been there since we had DS#1. So some bloods etc this weekend, more monitoring and another scan next Tuesday before seeing Obs again Thursday. She's still thinking to induce as close to 39 weeks as possible, so hopefully we get that far. So long as baby is fine, that's all I care about :)


----------



## greats

I usually take one or the other every night right before bed. Baths are getting super uncomfortable now... My prego behind barely fits in my tub now hahaha


----------



## KylasBaby

Very uncomfortable today. My lower back is KILLING me! My grandmother says that's one of the signs of labor approaching. While I would love that, I think it's more a sign that she's lower and I have a bad lower back (herniated disk and pinched nerves due to my years of horseback riding. Although that was years ago not sure if I still have those issues). I'm extremely exhausted today even though I slept what I'd consider relatively well. Usually I don't get tired until it's the kids nap time between 1-2, but 10:30am and I was fighting to stay awake. I've also had really loose bathroom trips the past week or so. It's a welcome relief after being constipated the past 9 months, but it makes me kind of crampy. I'm going anywhere up to 4x a day. It's rough. Might be able to leave work early today (perk of working for your mother lol) so might go home and nap after lunch. Which will probably realistically mean go home and just lay in bed since I usually can't nap there for some reason.

Waaaaahhhh! Just wanna whine lol


----------



## Sass827

It is so hard to get in and out of the tub! I'm also just finding it hard to sit reclined sometimes depending on her position. Sometimes it feels like she's pushing on something really uncomfy. Actually, I think everything is uncomfortable at this point. 
Back pain and the runs are def good signs of your body getting ready. It's just too bad they can last one week or several weeks! I've been running too and having hip pain. Really hoping it's my pelvis opening. Since I never got to 10 with dd, I never got to push so I don't know if I'm big enough down there.


----------



## greats

Kylas, definitely sounds like your body is slowly gearing up for labor! How exciting!!

Sass, it sounds like your pelvis is opening up. That's what my doctor told me on Tuesday that all my hip and pelvic pain is from me opening up. 

I'm very restless today, I can't stop moving. I'm trying to lay on the couch to relax and I feel like my right leg has restless leg syndrome or something. Anyone else's calf muscles hurting? It feels like the muscle is sore, almost like I just went running for the first time in months. No redness or warm to touch so I don't think blood clots, but it's kind of annoying.

Only a few random BH today, no real contractions. My next appointment is Tuesday so we'll see if all these contractions have dilated me anymore.

Rylee is at my mom's for the weekend. I literally don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I haven't had a bath in forever, we have a big sinker tub, I'd probably never make it out :haha:

Sass it totally sounds like your pelvis is opening and Kyla all of those signs sound very promising :thumbup:

I've been achy all day as well, lots of vag pain and cervix head butts :wacko: Isla's party is tomorrow so I've been getting ready for that, kind of excited for it to be done :blush:

Greats enjoy the weekend, make sure you get lots of rest!


----------



## lian_83

Hi Kyla, I think I had the same symptoms a few days before I gave birth to my son, so it seems like things are really progressing for u. Good luck!



KylasBaby said:


> Very uncomfortable today. My lower back is KILLING me! My grandmother says that's one of the signs of labor approaching. While I would love that, I think it's more a sign that she's lower and I have a bad lower back (herniated disk and pinched nerves due to my years of horseback riding. Although that was years ago not sure if I still have those issues). I'm extremely exhausted today even though I slept what I'd consider relatively well. Usually I don't get tired until it's the kids nap time between 1-2, but 10:30am and I was fighting to stay awake. I've also had really loose bathroom trips the past week or so. It's a welcome relief after being constipated the past 9 months, but it makes me kind of crampy. I'm going anywhere up to 4x a day. It's rough. Might be able to leave work early today (perk of working for your mother lol) so might go home and nap after lunch. Which will probably realistically mean go home and just lay in bed since I usually can't nap there for some reason.
> 
> Waaaaahhhh! Just wanna whine lol


AFM, finally getting some decent sleep again. I was prescribed iron supplements because of anemia and also being low in potassium. My cravings for sour things have tapered off and I am not munching on antacids like candies. I probably had PICA, from iron deficiency.


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm feeling exhausted today, have hardly done anything except pop down town for my bloods and then sit on the couch while I direct DH to tidy up things in one of our spare rooms for my parents to come on Monday. I then had lunch and took a nap! I think maybe I'm allowing myself to be a bit more relaxed as I know he's here to watch over DS. Also I think the BP meds are kicking in making me feel a bit weak with the lower BP readings. 

Sounds really promising you ladies gearing up for labour. I assume I'll probably be checked at this coming weeks' appointment so will be interested to see if any of my niggles and pains have contributed to any movement down there. At 36 weeks with #1 things were already starting to move along. Looking forward to having another scan this week too, I'll have the original sonographer who was really lovely and tried to get good photos as well as all the important measurements, so really hoping I get some 3D pics of bub. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend xo


----------



## greats

I've come to the conclusion that my doctor was psychotic in even mentioning the possibility of me going within 1-2 weeks of my previous appointment. I literally feel nothing at all! Barely getting a BH once a day, if I'm lucky. Walked around the mall yesterday in the hopes to get things moving along... Nothing!

Next appointment is tomorrow morning at 830 so doubt I'll be any more dilated. Bah! Just pitying myself this morning. I just want my body back!


----------



## Pearly86

Have u guys had ur GBS screening whoever is over 36 weeks?? FTM wanted to know what's the experience and all??


----------



## Maggs

No one knows when you'll go, it's a bit unfair for him to be giving you false hope. I was told I'd go overdue with Jack as I had no signs and he hadn't dropped. I ended up going into spontaneous labour after my water broke at 39+3. My MW was shocked!


----------



## greats

Pearly, I had mine last week. They literally just swab the outside area of your vag and around your bum opening and that's it. It took like 2 seconds. 

Maggs, yeah it wasn't fair for her to tell me that. I feel so let down! But I'm trying to just get through each day as it comes by.


----------



## amelia26

I've never liked it when drs/midwives give predictions of going into labour soon. It gives false hope and leaves the woman more fed up than they otherwise would be


----------



## MamaBunny2

At my last appointment my doctor was going over my future appointment schedule, saying he'd see me every two weeks this month and then onto weekly... IF I make it to that. So of course I was like :saywhat: and when I told OH he was super excited, thinking his son could arrive in like 4-5 weeks. I was 30 weeks at the time so was like uh no way that's too early!


----------



## Sass827

The whole waiting game is so frustrating!


----------



## KylasBaby

^^ amen sister! Lol

Full term today!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, the waiting game sucks; though I am perfectly happy for this little guy to stay put for a couple of more weeks; I would love a few weeks off to myself before he makes his arrival.

Greats, I'm sorry you're disappointed, I agree not fair for your doctor to state when she thinks you will go into labour. I was convinced I was overdue as I had a MW appointment the day before having Isla and she hadn't even engaged yet. You never know when things are going to happen...

Happy full term Kyla!

We had a great weekend. Isla's party was a huge success, she had a great time. We ended up having about 40 people and had a lot of fun. Isla looked adorable in her little Minnie Mouse inspired tutu and onesie :cloud9: My BIL, SIL and niece ended up staying with us until yesterday so the day after the party we went to LEGOLAND and then yesterday we were at the Zoo (Splash Pad and then touring around). Needless to say I am very tired and happy I'm only working today and tomorrow of this week...

The nursery is looking good and Isla is loving the new set up of her room. On Thursday I am going to start organizing Ethan's clothes and we're also going to pick up any additional supplies we need and buy our new bassinet. :happydance: I think this weekend we are also going to wash the infant car seat cover and install the car seat bases in both of our cars. This weekend my sister returned our swing and my best friend returned our infant bath tub so have to wash those too. After all of that is done, we'll pretty much be ready for him to make his arrival, kind of crazy we're at that point already :wacko:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle...

I'm going to miss this :sad1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3MgT1TxUNM​


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie, glad to hear her party went well! 

Had a doctor appt this morning... 1.5cm dilated, and my belly is measuring 40 weeks! At this point in my pregnancy with Rylee I was already 4cm dilated so feeling a little discouraged. I have a huge feeling I'm going to go past my due date. Bah!

Feeling super uncomfortable and ready to have this little girl!

Oh and got my strep b results back... negative!


----------



## Pearly86

Awesome Mrs Eddie m sure baby doll must have looked adorable in Minnie Mouse outfit would luv to see the pics and your maternity shoot's too!!

Greats yayy for negative test result!!!
So does this GBS test make you spot or anything??? 

35 week entered yayyy!!


----------



## greats

Pearly, no spotting because they don't swab the inside of anything, just the outside folds of your vag and the outside of your bum area.


----------



## Sass827

Must be so nice to have the party taken care of! Now off to all the other odds and ends. 
I think I'm just playing waiting game too. Just a few odds here and I'll be set. Makes me wish my ticker looked more like yours greats!


----------



## Poppiebug

Was hoping to pop in and see you've had your bubba Greats, damn. Also can't wait to see the numbers start to go up when everyone starts to pop. 

I had a growth scan yesterday. Our little boy is measuring 95 centile and is already estimated to be about 7lbs (3.2kg) which is already bigger than his big brother was when he was born at 37+5 (he was only 6lb 5.5oz, 2880g). So I'm hoping I only have another couple of weeks max before I'm induced as I don't want him to be too big. He seems all happy in there despite my blood pressure slowly creeping up. I see Obs tomorrow for my strep-b and I guess she'll check dilation too, so it'll be interesting to see if I've got anything going on.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hope you don't have to wait too much longer Greats. I hate the waiting game as well...

Yes, very nice to have the party over with; I'm really glad that we decided to do it earlier; I think I would have found it way too exhausting if we had have waited until the beginning of August.

Pearly, are you on the FB group? I will post a few pics from the party and some of my maternity photos on their later this week.

DH and I are still sick and I think Isla's 2nd year molars are coming in so crap night of sleep for all of us. This cold is really annoying; it's not nose or head related, just an annoying cough that won't go away and a bit of a sore throat.

Today is my last day of work this week. :happydance: I have my 36 week Midwife appointment on Monday and am seriously considering asking her to sign me off so I would only have to work next week. I am beyond tired due to lack of sleep and have wrapped up most of my major projects already. Anyway, will have to see how I feel after the weekend I guess...


----------



## greats

Hang in there, ladies! It's the rough part of pregnancy now lol 

I've been in so much pain since yesterday, like it feels like I've been in a car accident or something. Hubby might be coming home early from work just because I can't keep up with Rylee today.


----------



## mumanddad

Just checking in to see how you are all doing?

Not long now ladies xx


----------



## Maggs

Yea I'm hurting most days too. Bouncing on my yoga ball helps massively! 

How great does it feel to be done work Mrs. Eddie!! I finished Tuesday evening too and I got sweet fuckall for best wishes. My ex manager was the only one who remembered and it was her day off. So glad to be out of there!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Maggs, will be so nice to be done, only 4 days to go! Being able to sleep in this morning was amazing! I'm sorry that no one realized it was your last day, I would be pissed :growlmad:

Greats, glad to hear your DH was able to come home and help you. You're right, this part of pregnancy is tough but the finish line is in sight :thumbup:

Nice to hear from you Mumanddad :hi:

Today we're going to pick up our last minute odds and ends that we need for Ethan and our bassinet. Also going to a prenatal yoga class this morning :happydance: Hope everyone else has a great day :flower:


----------



## greats

I love reading about everyone finishing up last minute baby stuff! I can't believe how close we all are!

So I had a mini meltdown a few days ago because we went to go set up our bassinet that we used with Rylee and realized we were missing a few pieces. Looked everywhere, could not find them. So we went to Walmart and bought a new bassinet for $50, but haven't opened it yet. My mom just called to say she found a box of ours in her basement (we are storing some stuff at my mom's house because she has way more space than we do) that has the missing pieces! So excited so now I can take back the new bassinet and get my $50 back!

Been getting some intense period-like cramping since last night. So weird, I never had period cramping last pregnancy, just BH.


----------



## Luckyeleven

greats said:


> I love reading about everyone finishing up last minute baby stuff! I can't believe how close we all are!
> 
> So I had a mini meltdown a few days ago because we went to go set up our bassinet that we used with Rylee and realized we were missing a few pieces. Looked everywhere, could not find them. So we went to Walmart and bought a new bassinet for $50, but haven't opened it yet. My mom just called to say she found a box of ours in her basement (we are storing some stuff at my mom's house because she has way more space than we do) that has the missing pieces! So excited so now I can take back the new bassinet and get my $50 back!
> 
> Been getting some intense period-like cramping since last night. So weird, I never had period cramping last pregnancy, just BH.

I never had BH with my last pregnancy, only period-like cramping.


----------



## Maggs

So I posted yesterday that my MW wanted me to start on iron tablets as it was 10.1 now and was 10.3 at 28 weeks. Just spoke to DR's and he said as long as I feel OK, he'd rather me not because I have GERD and I am already on the max dose of ranitidine I can take. So I'll be cutting out caffeine instead because that hinders iron absorption I guess and be eating lots of iron rich foods instead. I feel tired but heck, I'm 8 months pregnant and struggle to sleep at night. No wonder I'm tired!


----------



## KylasBaby

Luckyeleven said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> I love reading about everyone finishing up last minute baby stuff! I can't believe how close we all are!
> 
> So I had a mini meltdown a few days ago because we went to go set up our bassinet that we used with Rylee and realized we were missing a few pieces. Looked everywhere, could not find them. So we went to Walmart and bought a new bassinet for $50, but haven't opened it yet. My mom just called to say she found a box of ours in her basement (we are storing some stuff at my mom's house because she has way more space than we do) that has the missing pieces! So excited so now I can take back the new bassinet and get my $50 back!
> 
> Been getting some intense period-like cramping since last night. So weird, I never had period cramping last pregnancy, just BH.
> 
> I never had BH with my last pregnancy, only period-like cramping.Click to expand...

I haven't had any BH this pregnancy but have had that nasty painful period cramps. No Bueno. 

So talked to one of my psychic friends. She predicted when I'd conceive and the correct gender back in the fall so I figured what the hell. She said she sees the #3 for this baby. So 3 days late or 3 days early or the 3rd of August. Dear God let it be 3 days early lol. Which would be August 1/2. I'm quite over being pregnant. Very thankful for this healthy and seemingly happy little girl growing in my belly, but just over it. I want to be able to sleep and not have horrendous allergies and go more than 10 steps without needing to sit down and not sweating constantly. Come on Ashlyn! We are more than ready. I tell her she can come anytime now, but only if she is physically ready. Would rather go overdue and have a healthy baby who can breathe and whatnot than an early baby who needs help.


----------



## lysrae

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in the past 2 months and see I have missed alot! I hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their last trimester! 
My lil guy is doing great and we finally picked a name Kahleb Liam! I am 34 weeks tomorrow and have been measuring 1-2 weeks ahead since 20 weeks! 
We just bought a house and are working on moving out and in. We are doing some remodeling and my nesting/ organizing is driving me nuts! 
Something new that is going on this week is I am getting stabbing pains in/around my cervix some lasting a few seconds some lasting a min or so. Anyone else have this? And my bh are horrible and my hips keep snap crackle and poppping!! Only a few more weeks!!:thumbup:


----------



## KylasBaby

lysrae said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on in the past 2 months and see I have missed alot! I hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their last trimester!
> My lil guy is doing great and we finally picked a name Kahleb Liam! I am 34 weeks tomorrow and have been measuring 1-2 weeks ahead since 20 weeks!
> We just bought a house and are working on moving out and in. We are doing some remodeling and my nesting/ organizing is driving me nuts!
> Something new that is going on this week is I am getting stabbing pains in/around my cervix some lasting a few seconds some lasting a min or so. Anyone else have this? And my bh are horrible and my hips keep snap crackle and poppping!! Only a few more weeks!!:thumbup:

I've had those stabbing pains for at least 2 months now. Not dilated yet. Doctor says its bc as the head gets lower its pressing on nerves and also little fingers could be exploring and hitting sensitive spots. Mine can get quite painful at times.


----------



## Pearly86

Well officialy a month away from my due date today yayyy

I haven't experienced any bh till now hoping I don't feel in coming weeks too but as the time getting closer m freaking out silently inside as what's gonna happen need some positive survive strength being a FTM, want to go for normal delivery and may be an unmedicated one 

Mrs Eddie sorry just now saw ur question I am not on fb Hun 

How are u doing !???


----------



## lian_83

Maggs, I was put on high dose iron pills because of anemia and Pica, and tbh, those pills were the best thing ever. Before, it used to take 2-3 hours before I could fall asleep, this time, I'm literally zapped to dreamland the moment i closed my eyes.

I plan to stop working this week, and I have also taken a leave at school. :happydance: 






Maggs said:


> So I posted yesterday that my MW wanted me to start on iron tablets as it was 10.1 now and was 10.3 at 28 weeks. Just spoke to DR's and he said as long as I feel OK, he'd rather me not because I have GERD and I am already on the max dose of ranitidine I can take. So I'll be cutting out caffeine instead because that hinders iron absorption I guess and be eating lots of iron rich foods instead. I feel tired but heck, I'm 8 months pregnant and struggle to sleep at night. No wonder I'm tired!


----------



## greats

38 weeks today!!!!!! Say whaaa?? I was in early labor with Rylee at 38 weeks and had her at 38+1! Baby Livia, where are youuuuuu??? I feel like I'm going to go past my due date and into August. 

I think she's laying on some nerve today bc I've had this pain radiate from my pelvis into my inner thigh and down to my knee. It won't go away :(


----------



## MrsHudson

Hello again over here! I've been following along for quite some time I just don't chime in. 

Greats that's crazy about your first daughter. I hope you don't go too far over due this time around.

Kyla you're really lucky. I've been having BHs all day. It's not fun at all. I've been chugging water too but haven't been able to rest. I think this guy may be early with all the weird cramping I've been feeling too. 

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## lian_83

DH and I Got our whooping cough shots today. Optimal time they prescribe it from 28-32 weeks, so kinda late for me, but i guess they forgot about it as we were really focused on diagnosing my cholestasis and low bp. Thankfully, I'm almost clear for both of them, and just need to clear one more blood test next week, and I'll be back as a low-risk patient, and back to the midwife's care, which hopefully means waterbirth for me :happydance:

The jab is so painful, I kinda regret doing it, now my arm is swollen. Oh well, hopefully it could still help us get make our family immune to that deadly disease.


----------



## greats

I never got my whooping cough vaccine... my office never offered? I remember getting it right after Rylee was born. Confused!

I've officially been pregnant longer than with Rylee. So weird to see it that way! 

Walked around the mall for an hour. I'm super sore, now!!! Everything hurts. Getting some BH but nothing worth paying attention to. It seems everyone is having more BH as they get closer to labor & I'm having less lol Ah well.


----------



## Sass827

I walked around the mall today too. Summer has finally begun here and it's killing me. I barely took 5000 steps (goal is 10000) and I'm dying! I feel like I ran a marathon. 29 days today too! Still sounds so far though. How will I manage 29 more days of pain?! No bh here either, just feels like she's trying to tootsie roll her way out of the top of my bump using her butt. It's excellent.


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm another who walked around the mall today haha. And tonight is the first night OH hasn't been able to massage the swelling out of my feet. She tried and tried but the swelling just would not go away so I'm laying with them up on pillows. OB bright and early tomorrow morning. Yay.....

Spent the weekend 2hours away at OHs parents and I think it was too much for me. I did too much and just hurt now. Good thing I don't work tomorrow. Mama needs some rest. 

15/16 days until her due date! Praying she comes a bit early. Since the beginning I had July 28th in my head. No clue why. Here's hoping that's when she decides to come.


----------



## greats

We are some crazy prego mall walkers haha It's just too hot to walk outside. They're doing construction at my mall so thank goodness it wasn't that busy. Rylee was really well-behaved so we let her pick out something from the Disney store. Only my daughter would pass up toys and pick out a cup, bowl, and plate. Lol!

I think we are going to dtd tonight to see if that gets things going. I'm hoping to go into labor by next Saturday! My goal is July 23... Well, my mom wants me to go on that date... It's the anniversary of my brother passing away from cancer. She said she wants that date to be changed into a happy date.


----------



## Sass827

I hope you both get your dates! I'm so jealous of how little time you both have.


----------



## lian_83

Kyla, Greats, hope u dont have to wait for too long. Last time, I was really miserable when I hit the 38th week mark and we were also in the middle of a heatwave. During my appointment, the midwife said that my son was still pretty high, not even engaged. I was so frustrated that I walked for hours after that appointment. He came out 3 days after.

Been feeling some tigtening of muscles around the uterus area, dunno if that is BH, but definitely not a full-forced contraction.. This time, we are really not yet ready for her arrival so I hope she stays put for at least 2-3 more weeks. DS just had his chickenpox and mmr vaccine today and I was told that just to be on the safe side, if ever I give birth in the next 3 weeks, then DS should not be allowed anywhere near his sister, esp if he develops some rashes. Plus, DS still has one more molar that is trying to pop out which has been bothering him for the last 3 months. 

DH still needs to work extra hours to accumulate enough annual leaves and then 2 weeks of paternal leave, so hopefully he can be with me for a month. If not, then we'll just settle for 3 weeks. 


I


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's funny, OH and I walked around the mall a bit on Friday :laugh2: He had to check out the Polo brand baby clothing in Macys :dohh:

I see a lot of ladies concerned about reduced fetal movement in the Facebook group... and I'm over here like holy cow this boy is acting like a crazy ninja :wacko: I thought they were supposed to move less as they got bigger and more cramped :shrug: It doesn't always feel so good when he stretches and kicks now, but I am happy he's wiggly <3


----------



## KylasBaby

Nope Miss Ashlyn is as crazy as ever. People keep saying she will calm down but my OB says of she does to come for monitoring as babies shouldn't calm down really.


----------



## greats

Yeah I was told there shouldn't be any reduced movement at all. Livia is always active in there, it can hurt! Lol

Lian, I'm trying to walk more but after a half hour I feel like an old lady! Haha And those tightenings sound like BH.


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm gonna start walking on the treadmill after work. Inside in the AC :) lol. Gonna be a struggle though as I'm just so exhausted come 5 o'clock!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I haven't exercised at all during my pregnancy... but I figure with all the home renovation work I've been doing that counts, right?! I couldn't tell you how many "squats" I've done :wacko:


----------



## MrsHudson

Aww greats I hope she does come on the 23rd! That would be amazing. 

Kyla I wanted to ask you about headaches since I read your post in the FB group. Is that a sign of pre E because I started getting them non stop and I haven't had them my entire pregnancy. Which is strange because I've had headaches my entire life. I haven't had any other signs though.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsHudson said:


> Aww greats I hope she does come on the 23rd! That would be amazing.
> 
> Kyla I wanted to ask you about headaches since I read your post in the FB group. Is that a sign of pre E because I started getting them non stop and I haven't had them my entire pregnancy. Which is strange because I've had headaches my entire life. I haven't had any other signs though.

It can be a sign when also accompanied by other signs. Like for me I have the high BP and weight gain/swelling. My OB said that because of my high BP if Tylenol, water and resting a couple hours doesn't make it go away I need to go in so they can check my BP. 

Have you had your BP checked since you've had the headaches?


----------



## MrsHudson

Ok that makes sense! Yes they check it every time I go in. The last was on Tuesday last week and I was having headaches then.


----------



## KylasBaby

I wouldn't think it's related then if your BP has been fine. Just be sure to mention it.


----------



## MrsHudson

Ok that's good! And I will for sure. I definitely did not miss them haha.


----------



## Sass827

Planning on walking 1.75 miles tomorrow morning with my neighbor in our super hilly neighborhood. Not sure if I'll make it with how hard all the exhaustion and fatigue has been hitting me lately. Plus I'll be pushing dd in her stroller. Eek! Really not sure I'll make it.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies!

Feel like I haven't posted in here forever. Was off of work last week and doing stuff around the house and getting final things ready for Ethan's arrival. Was very productive though and feeling much better about things in terms of being prepared for his arrival.

I had a midwife appointment today and they suspect that he is currently in an oblique position, (his head is by my hip and his body is behind my ribs). That's why I've been feeling such weird pressure and pain by my hip lately. Given that this isn't the ideal position for birth, he either has to turn on his own by 38 weeks or we would have to explore ECV or C-section. Isla was transverse until around this time so really hoping he will turn on his own. I have a scan on Friday to determine his position.

So basically am only working 1.5 days this week (with appointments and now Isla has suspected pink eye so have to take her to the doctors). My last day of work will now be July 29. I had hoped to be done by this week but given that I will have to miss so much work this week I need those three days to make sure I leave things in good order...

I haven't had a chance to catch up but will try to do so in the next few days. Hope all of you are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

So I couldn't sleep well last night, probably due to needing to go into the hospital early this morning for monitoring. Last week bubs decided to go to sleep so I had to hang around a bit longer until he woke up. Today I had a coffee before I went in and he was crazy! Oops. So of course I had to stay longer until he calmed down a bit. Then this afternoon I got a call from my Obs to say go back tomorrow and see how he's doing (not too concerned) and also there were a few uterine contractions there too, I'm not in pain or anything, but she'll definitely be checking me Thursday at my appointment to see if there's any movement. Exciting and scary, I'm happy for him to come, but I want to be at the hospital if he decides to and not somewhere in between! I am also secretly hoping for him to arrive on the 23rd or after, would love him to be a Leo.


----------



## greats

Sass- Good luck with your walk! Take a rest if you need to during it!

Mrs. Eddie- Hoping he turns asap on his own! Livia has been oblique a few times so far this 3rd trimester. My hips and belly hurt so bad when she lays that way. And hope Isla doesn't have pink eye!!!

Poppie- Keep us updated with the monitoring! 

Afm, I have my 38 week appointment in a couple hours. I'm going in this time not expecting any changes to my dilation at all. Going to ask what week they consider inductions... I want to go into labor naturally but Rylee always measured more than a week ahead & while pushing her she kept getting stuck under my pubic bone so her face was all bruised when she was born. Livia has been measuring 2-3 weeks ahead on growth scan and my fundal height so afraid she's going to wind up getting stuck as well.


----------



## KylasBaby

OH is away on a business trip for the next 3 days so my mom is coming to stay with me thr next few nights. Pretty convenient since I work with her. Yay carpooling haha. Not working today as my mom only has a couple of kids today and doesn't need me so I've been nesting. Did some cleaning so my mother doesn't think this place is a pit. Not that it is there were just some dishes that needed to be done and dog toys around. Not bad, but pissed me off lol. OHs nightstand had 5 cups on it! No wonder we never had any. 

Finished packing my hospital bag. Included some snacks and rolls of soft toilet paper (no crappy hospital tp for me) and tissues and big fluffy towels lol. Have a feeling I packed way too much but oh well. Going to make some padsicles later once I've done some bouncing on this ball and finished my third trimester tea. I'm gonna be done everything by like 10 and then be really bored the rest of the day. 

Anywho, 38 weeks today! 14 days left! God willing haha


----------



## Pearly86

I am also having my 36 weeks appointment this Friday and they will doing GBS screening

Also Thursday I have my last ultrasound what all do they tell in 36 weeks ultrasound?? The position of baby I suppose

I think after that there are no more ultrasounds after that 

I am planning to avoid the cervix checks until 39 weeks if possible cuz I feel as far as I have read it's really of no use to know how much you are dilated as dilation even if it's more or less is very ambiguous of the moment labor is gonna start what do u guys say?? I actually requested my doc to delay this check until actually it's necessary and that I think would be not before week 39


Well I used to have lots of hip pain before but there is no pain at all anymore and I get to feel his hiccups below so he is heads down for sure 


How about baby dropping when does that happen ??


Mrs E I hope baby changes his position soon so u don't have to go thru c section 
And I am sure he will fx!!! How about looking into spinning babies techniques

For now the only issue I am experiencing is my wrist hurts after sleep as I have tendency to sleep on my hand so it gets really painful in the morning got wrist splint for that now and try my best to avoid sleeping but I just hope this remains only till pregnancy any one experiencing the same??


----------



## KylasBaby

I had an ultrasound at my 37 week appointment. It was quick the doctor checked her position and fluid levels. No measurements or anything just eyeballed everything. 

Baby can drop anytime. Theres no certain week it happens.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My upcoming appointment is next Wednesday when I'm 35 weeks. It'll be my first invasive appointment since wayyy back when this all started. I think I'm getting that butt swab thing... doctor mentioned it at my last appointment :shrug: I'm anxious as to what he will have to say, if anything. Knowing I could very well be in labor in just over four weeks makes me excited, nervous and anxious. Still things to do at home but I just don't feel like doing anything lately. I'm having a really uncomfortable day today. My shirt is too small, my pants aren't fitting right and the baby is positioned right under my chest like in my lungs. He's poking and prodding around which I like that's he's so active but man am I miserable today :sad1: I just want to be home in some comfy shorts or loose sweatpants and a big t-shirt.


----------



## MrsHudson

Pearly I don't blame you for going against cervical checks. Quite honestly I don't know if my midwives will do one tomorrow for my 36 week check up. But I am sort of curious to see if anything is happening. I felt like my insides were falling out last night so I wonder if that was the beginning of effacement and/or dilation. I get the swab tomorrow too. What joy! And as far as I know I don't get anymore ultrasounds but that's just fine with me. I don't really see them necessary unless there's a problem.


----------



## Maggs

36 weeks today! Yikes!! Heartburn and insomnia are going to be the death of me. At least I actually slept decent-ish last night. I'll probably feel worse today for it though. Been having a few really uncomfortable evenings the last week. Can't get comfortable, pacing and sitting on my yoga ball. A few irregular but frequent contractions for hours at a time. I have a feeling this labour won't be as straight forward as my first!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I am *34 weeks* today!

 ​
Yesterday was a super rough day for me, it being the six year mark since my dad passed from lung cancer and also I was so uncomfortable with the tight fitting clothes I was wearing, baby pushing up into my lungs and ribcage and my super sore feet from the shoes I had on. (As you can see by my photos, I opted for stretchy, looser clothing today) I had a little cry once I was home but decided I would be productive to make me feel better. With the help of my kids, I began tackling our back room that is piled with loads of crap. My goal was to clear out the one far end with our dinner table so we could all sit together and eat once OH got home from work. Mission accomplished! :thumbup: I had put a pork loin in the slow cooker on my lunch break so dinner was ready to go. It was nice and made me feel better.

Before:


After, one end:


Still have A LOT to sort through and clear but it's a start.

I got an email and am able to have another, final volunteer ultrasound :happydance: Just have to figure out a date because she wants me in next Wednesday but I have my doctor appointments on Wednesdays and would rather not miss much work in one day plus OH works that day and really wants to come. Hoping she will work that out with me...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Greats and Pearly! 

I am trying to not freak out too much about his position until it is confirmed on Friday. I don't think he has moved yet but there is definitely still time for him to turn :thumbup:

Oh and Isla didn't have pink eye, just a viral infection. Kept her home yesterday and DH is home with her today. Hopefully she'll be OK to go back to day care tomorrow! 

Pearly, I wouldn't be getting cervical checks yet either, I don't think I even got one until I was 39 weeks last time...

Sass, I hope you survived that walk! 

Not much new here. At work today and tomorrow; trying to get things wrapped up. Have two assignments due for school too this week but then I am finished. Will feel really good to have this week over and done with...


----------



## fisher640

35w1d
Appointment today I'm 2.5cm, she said his head is in my pelvis and everything is soft and thinning out. I guess it's time to get stuff ready?! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## MrsHudson

I had my appointment and she said they don't do cervical checks. So I'm super happy about that haha! She said there's no pint for them because even if I was 3 cm dilated right now it doesn't mean baby would come any time soon. I just love my group so much! She said they also won't induce me unless there's an emergency or I get up to 42 weeks. But at 42 weeks I would be willing lol. She said the ultimate goal is for me to not have a c section and that just about made my day. They scare the crap out of me! Oh and she felt his head pretty much down by my puboc bone so I'm assuming he's engaged or almost engaged. I haven't noticeably dropped so who knows. 

Hope you ladies are having a good day! I'm trying to talk myself into cleaning our upstairs but I'm so tired!


----------



## greats

Maggs- Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing as well... First labor it was obvious when it was happening. This time, it's been stop and go for the last couple weeks. 

MamaBunny- Awesome job with the de-cluttering! I know the feeling, our bedroom was a war zone a couple months ago and now it looks like a room! Lol

Mrs. Eddie- So glad she didn't have pink eye! Hoping she's all better ASAP!

Fisher- Better get those bags packed before it's too late lol

MrsHudson- There's no way I can last till 42 weeks :haha: I'm such a wimp, though!! And yeah, my biggest fear is a csection. I've never had surgery in my entire life and would rather not start now lol

Afm, I'm in a lot of pain today. Apparently sweeping & mopping the kitchen and cooking dinner is too much for me to handle. I seriously feel like I got hit by a bus! My entire lower back, hips, pelvis, and upper thighs ache so badly right now. Getting a couple BH here and there but nothing worth noting.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!
Just coming by to update that I had my little boy yesterday. Labor started at 3:30am at 34w5d and I was at the hospital by 5:30am at 7-8cm dilated. He was a breech vaginal delivery and is in the NICU now but doing well. I'm well as well. Just in shock as I had no signs of preterm labor!

Unprepared but happy to be a mommy again!
Good luck to you all :hug:


----------



## Luckyeleven

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just coming by to update that I had my little boy yesterday. Labor started at 3:30am at 34w5d and I was at the hospital by 5:30am at 7-8cm dilated. He was a breech vaginal delivery and is in the NICU now but doing well. I'm well as well. Just in shock as I had no signs of preterm labor!
> 
> Unprepared but happy to be a mommy again!
> Good luck to you all :hug:

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just coming by to update that I had my little boy yesterday. Labor started at 3:30am at 34w5d and I was at the hospital by 5:30am at 7-8cm dilated. He was a breech vaginal delivery and is in the NICU now but doing well. I'm well as well. Just in shock as I had no signs of preterm labor!
> 
> Unprepared but happy to be a mommy again!
> Good luck to you all :hug:

Oh goodness congrats Mama! Does the little man have a name! So happy he is doing well. Hope he continues to do well and gets to go home soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats on the birth of your little guy MrsChezek. Impressive that you were able to have a vaginal breech delivery, that's really awesome!

Mrs. H, completely agree with your midwives that re cervical checks. Encouraging that your little guy is almost engaged. 

Greats, sorry that you're so uncomfortable, hopefully that means things are going to get started for you soon.

We've had a rough couple of nights with Isla. We were all sick with this cold/viral infection and now I think her final molars are starting to come in. Her sleep has been bad for the past three nights and DH and I are very ready for a break. 

I'm also anxious about this scan tomorrow. I know it is still early and there is plenty of time for him to turn but I will be really upset if I can't have another home birth. Have been doing spinning baby exercises again and when I'm sitting at home it's always on my exercise ball. Am a bit annoyed as Isla turned around this time too but I knew she was breech for weeks so I had been doing the exercises for quite some time. Because I thought he was head down I haven't been doing them this time, just hope it's not too late :nope:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay more babies!!! I've noticed some on the Facebook group but have a hard time matching FB people to BnB names on here :dohh: Congrats MrsChezek! That's amazing you had a vaginal delivery with breech position!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm starting to wonder if there's something to dogs sensing labor. The puppy has been all over me for a few days and my older (by older I mean she will be 3 on the 31st) dog started yesterday. Today she wouldn't even go outside when my mom took the kids outside to play like she does every day! Instead she's sleeping on my feet/legs. I can only hope. 

OH thinks I'm going to start having contractions the 27th. She can't say why, just that she can feel it and her gut is always right. It would go right along with a 28th birthday which I've felt from the beginning. That's also 8 days before her due date and I muse,f was 8 days early. My Mom also thinks I'll go next week. The 27th is 4 days away. I can live with that. Though with my luck she's going to be in there another 3-4 weeks lol.


----------



## Pearly86

Just came back from my ultrasound and don't know but this time the lady was little rude all she said my baby is heads down and weighs 5 pounds 11 ounces with heart beat bpm, m little worried about the weight as with the apps I see for 36 weeks it should be 6 lbs 

Ladies What have been the measurements at your side?? And this was the first time my mil was with me and the moment we came out the first comment she made u don't eat fruits that's why weight is less I w as like what although I do eat a lot m so upset


----------



## MamaBunny2

You don't eat fruits so that's why baby weighs less? :saywhat: Is she a nurse, doctor, or specialist? That's absurd! At 5lbs 11oz you are close... that's just a few ounces shy of 6. You're doing a great job growing your baby don't you worry! I believe average gain is around a half pound a week now and at just over 36 weeks baby can gain about another 2 pounds which is perfectly healthy. I mean, unless MIL wants you to birth a 10 pounder?! :rofl:


----------



## Pearly86

Haha mamabunny that was quite funny you really made me laugh
All I felt bad was like she started blaming me when this is not the time to play blame game we should be looking forward as what to do more to make sure baby is with healthy weight and the fact is until now all the ultrasounds weight had been perfect even more than we always expected and ever since she came I complete,y relied on what food she was giving me and look at the result and did I say a word when she is to be blamed bieng a mom she doesn't know for nuts what to give what not I was doing much better without her 

Well sorry for the rant !! Tomm is my appointment so hoping all the measurements along with the weight is fine as the ultrasound lady didn't tell me anything, cuz that's all matters. How about other ladies here how much your baby weigh at 36??


----------



## MamaBunny2

In all seriousness though, don't worry about it because everything sounds fine and on track in my opinion :thumbup: I am actually awaiting another volunteer ultrasound. Instructor could get me in next week in the morning but I have a doctor appointment and don't want to be pulled from work so much in one day. Hoping she will be able to work another day out for me. The students usually take measurements at those so hoping I can get a good idea on a size one last time.

I do recall at my previous volunteer ultrasound at 28 weeks, baby was estimated at around 2lbs 13oz.


----------



## greats

MrsChezek, congratulations!!!!! 

Had hubby give me the most phenomenal foot massage ever... We looked up pressure points so he focused on those. Now am getting some really good menstrual cramping all in my lower/mid back and lower belly on top of BH. Still refusing to get my hopes up at this point but at least I know what a good foot rub will do haha


----------



## Luckyeleven

greats said:


> MrsChezek, congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Had hubby give me the most phenomenal foot massage ever... We looked up pressure points so he focused on those. Now am getting some really good menstrual cramping all in my lower/mid back and lower belly on top of BH. Still refusing to get my hopes up at this point but at least I know what a good foot rub will do haha

I really hope the cramping goes in the right direction for you. I think it's time for me to start bouncing on my ball and walking like a lunatic. I would really like this baby to come at 39 weeks.


----------



## Maggs

Congratulations Mrs Chezek!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats Mrs Chezek!!!!! 

Pearly if it makes you feel better I've been measuring a week behind for three weeks now. I wouldn't worry about it honestly. Even with US it's not completely accurate anyways. I'm sure baby is just fine. My mw told me Oliver could just be sitting real low and that would make me measure small. I know he's been head down since 5 months and is nice and snug against my bladder so that could be why. 

Well ladies I'm 37 weeks today and operation get Oliver out has begun. I'm about to walk our husky before the sun gets too hot and I'll be upping my evening primrose oil and red raspberry leaf tea. Sex is so uncomfortable we'll probably keep it to the weekends when we actually have time and energy but that's still more often than it has been my entire pregnancy haha. 

I hope everyone is good :)


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks Mrs H, if the baby has dropped then the fundal height definitely comes less that describes your baby measuring less 
For what I am concerned is the weight of my baby going to the appointment in some time just wanted to know the weight of the baby in 36 weeks from all the ladies here so I have a good statistics in. Mind


----------



## MrsHudson

Yeah I don't know then. I know some women have told me they have had babies weighing more or less than what was predicted. They haven't told me anything since I don't get any US.


----------



## greats

Pearly, don't worry about what any scans tell you regarding baby's weight and size... They can be off either way, so your baby could come out weighing more than what they're telling you. 

Was up all night long with some pretty strong contractions ranging from 3-12 minutes apart and all lasting about a minute long. Finally headed into l&d about 8am only for my contractions to fizzle out at 15 mins apart with no dilation changes at all. Cervix is very high up. I'm so incredibly frustrated, disappointed, and fed up.

My mom is taking Rylee for the entire weekend bc operation get Livia out is in full affect right now. 

Got home around 11am, had a coffee, took a nap, and am just sitting in bed with some mild period cramping again. Going for a long walk tonight. And might just bust out the breast pump to see if that gets anything going.


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats! That's exciting. I hope something happens for you soon. Time for Livia to show herself. 

I think I may have felt real contractions. I was cleaning up the house and got super low period like cramps and my stomach was hard. Happened a few times within about a half hour but then nothing..... I wish I knew what to expect. I didn't tell DH since I knew it was probably nothing. This waiting game sucks.


----------



## fisher640

Ultrasound weight predictions can be off by as much as a couple pounds. I wouldn't put too much stock in it.

Tell your MIL you'll leave her home next time. 

Mine used to say all sorts of dumb shit after my daughter was born. She was always saying there was something "wrong" with her for crying at night. And I "held her too much" etc etc. I'm pretty sure no one in the history of the world looks back and thinks "gee, I really wish I had spent less time holding my newborn"


----------



## Poppiebug

MrsChezek - congratulations!! Glad to hear that all is as well as can be expected. 

Greats - how frustrating for you. I really hope next time I pop in that your bubba has arrived.

As for me, a few things have been happening. I went for monitoring last Tuesday as planned but I did have a coffee that morning, so baby was so active and his heart rate was up a bit. My obs called that afternoon to ask me to go back on Wednesday and also asked if I was contracting at all as there was a bit of uterine activity on the trace. All was ok though. So back I went Wednesday, baby was much less active, all good and normal but my blood pressure just kept going up and up each time they took it. So the midwives called my Ob who then requested me to be be admitted and increase my medication. So I stayed in hospital Wednesday night for monitoring. Of course I had a terrible sleep, not being at home, and then finally saw my Obs Thursday afternoon. She was happy now my blood pressure was much better and I could monitor it at home myself. She also checked my cervix which was still high so no real chance baby was going to make his escape any time soon, however she would book my induction for Saturday 1st, unless anything happens this week :happydance:. 

So I got to go home Thursday night. Have been doing very little since then, but am bouncing on my exercise ball and a bit more walking to hopefully make things a bit more favourable for induction. I'll see my chiropractor Monday, monitoring again Tuesday, my sister arrives Wednesday, Thursday is my last Obs appointment and then Saturday hopefully will be the big day! :)

I keep thinking for some reason I was 37+5 when DS#1 arrived, however I was 37+3, which is where I am today. So of 9:49pm tonight, I will be the most pregnant I've ever been!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lots of exciting stuff happening here! Every time I go onto the FB group there's been another baby born, it's very exciting to know we're all getting so close to meeting our LOs!

My scan on Friday went well, baby is in a head down position, which I am so happy about! :happydance: The technician said he is also measuring a week larger than his gestational age, which is interesting given that my bump measurements are right on track still (no wonder he feels so cramped in there :winkwink:). Have been drinking raspberry leaf tea for 1.5 weeks and have been on EPO for the past week.

Also, my work had a little shower for me on Thursday, which was nice! 

Only three more days of work left and then operation deep clean my house, sort baby toys and stock my freezer begins. Seems surreal that were already at this point....

Pearly, I wouldn't worry about US measurements either, they can definitely be off.

Mrs.H, I was worried that I wouldn't know when contractions started but you will know when they happen, there's no mistaking them.

Greats, hoping operation evict Olivia is successful for you!


----------



## KylasBaby

This might be it ladies. Was up around 4:30 with contractions every 5 mins. Fell asleep for a bit then around 6:30 they were every 5-8mins but lasting longer. Now they're every 2-5mins lasting anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes. Hoping we get into some sort of pattern soon!


----------



## Pearly86

Woww Kyla's ur getting closer wish u all the best Hun !!!


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks a lot fisher, greats and Mrs H and Mrs E

I have never felt any Braxton hicks also till date so I don't even know a bit what to expect all I have done is my readings on how contractions are felt!!

Mrs E wowwwww I knew baby will turn to heads down m so happy for you!! And measuring ahead a little but is always good I guess also what did u do to turn the baby around in case mine or any of ours Lo decides to do some last minute somersault so we need to knw what helped lol

M so glad your appointment went so well

Well for my appointment the good news is ob Said the weight is great noting to worry about at all and did the GBS screening which was like in few seconds it was over she also mentioned one thing which she said its nothing to worry about but they want to keep a check on me still so there will be some more ultrasounds she said the fluid measurements is a little high normal meaning the amniotic fluid is tiny bit more so m little worried again any of you have any experience regarding this ?? Would really appreciate !!

Everything else is great!


----------



## Luckyeleven

KylasBaby said:


> This might be it ladies. Was up around 4:30 with contractions every 5 mins. Fell asleep for a bit then around 6:30 they were every 5-8mins but lasting longer. Now they're every 2-5mins lasting anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes. Hoping we get into some sort of pattern soon!

Good luck Kyla!! :flower:


----------



## lian_83

Kyla, Sounds exciting.. Hope u have an easy but memorable birth. Good luck!! :happydance:

Afm, Did some yoga with DH today. Got a bit of cramping and was out of breath afterwards, but bub is still so active. I'm finally term today, so I'm not worried if she decides to come. My hospital bag is already prepared and ordered a few baby clothes from Target. Carseat is already installed and we'll co-sleep for the first few months or use a portacot. I guess we're kinda ready for her. 






KylasBaby said:


> This might be it ladies. Was up around 4:30 with contractions every 5 mins. Fell asleep for a bit then around 6:30 they were every 5-8mins but lasting longer. Now they're every 2-5mins lasting anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes. Hoping we get into some sort of pattern soon!


----------



## greats

Mrs. Eddie, I'm so happy Ethan moved head down for you!!!!!! That's amazing to hear!

Kylas, I really hope this is it for you!!

Deep cleaned my bathroom this morning. My feet and hands are starting to swell when I'm moving around a lot so hubby is giving me a foot rub now to get the swelling to go down a bit. Then we are cleaning out the cars, getting them washed and vacuumed, lunch, then heading to the mall to walk up and down all the stairs. Go home bounce on my ball. Dtd. Use my breast pump later. Then relax before bed. 

I have my cousin's wedding on August 8, so ideally would really like to have Livia by August 1 so I have a week to recover. Bought a dress for the wedding... maternity maxi dress that's easy for nursing. Only paid $14 at destination maternity! 

Rylee is at my mom's until tonight, getting new end tables from her for our house, then installing our infant car seat tonight!


----------



## MrsHudson

Mrs Eddie that's great news! 

Good luck Kyla! 

At this point I feel like I can't keep up with the FB group haha. I haven't been able to keep up with FB in general. I just kind of feel like I'm in my own world at this point. Don't really want to talk to friends or family either. Maybe this is normal? 

Last night I had some serious pain going on. DHs work has this expo called truck fest and he had to work it, so instead of being stuck in the house all day again, I went with him. It was fun but I just can't do much physically anymore. My low back was spasming all day and my hips were killing. I kept quiet about it all day until we got home and it seriously became the worst I've felt my entire pregnancy. DH was acting like I was being a baby so I broke down and started crying for like ten minutes. Then he finally took me serious and we went into the room and did some labor positions where he massaged my back. He said my back muscles were noticeably swollen. But the labor positions actually relieved all my pain and I was able to sleep. I hope I can handle the real labor pains. I want to go all natural so bad. It made me feel better knowing the labor positions helped so much though.


----------



## greats

MrsHudson, sounds like you overdid it. Really glad to hear the labor positions helped! I've been doing a few when my back and pelvis feel like they're on fire and they definitely help me relax!

Pearly, I don't have any experience with higher fluid levels so I hope you find answers! It could be nothing.


----------



## Maggs

Exciting news Kyla! 

I can't believe how many August babies are July now!! I have a feeling it will still be August for me, as long as it's not the very end.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats mrs. Chez! And breech?! Wild! How are you feeling? Did you know GE was breech before the delivery?
Congrats on getting your little guy head down mrs. Eddie! I just live spinning babies. I think they are the best. 
Fb is hard to keep up with these days. Really making me feel overdue. I'm just so uncomfortable though. I've managed to keep my weight down 15 lbs less than with dd1 so I don't know how I did this last time. My feet turn purple if I stand in one spot too long. And by long I mean a few minutes. 
This baby has been head down and in my pelvis since 32 weeks. I just want her out. Not sure how I will survive the next 3 weeks.


----------



## greats

I love our fb group but yes it takes me ages to keep up with everything lol! But I love it.

I tried out my breast pump today... first time ever! Just one nice contraction after I finished and that was it. Had a few random ones all day but they were more BH.

I have my next appt tomorrow at 11:15am. I can hear my doctor now... you're still under 2cm. See you next week! Lol


----------



## fisher640

MrsHudson said:


> Mrs Eddie that's great news!
> 
> Good luck Kyla!
> 
> At this point I feel like I can't keep up with the FB group haha. I haven't been able to keep up with FB in general. I just kind of feel like I'm in my own world at this point. Don't really want to talk to friends or family either. Maybe this is normal?
> 
> Last night I had some serious pain going on. DHs work has this expo called truck fest and he had to work it, so instead of being stuck in the house all day again, I went with him. It was fun but I just can't do much physically anymore. My low back was spasming all day and my hips were killing. I kept quiet about it all day until we got home and it seriously became the worst I've felt my entire pregnancy. DH was acting like I was being a baby so I broke down and started crying for like ten minutes. Then he finally took me serious and we went into the room and did some labor positions where he massaged my back. He said my back muscles were noticeably swollen. But the labor positions actually relieved all my pain and I was able to sleep. I hope I can handle the real labor pains. I want to go all natural so bad. It made me feel better knowing the labor positions helped so much though.


I've had terrible hip/pelvis pain for weeks now. Draping myself over the birth ball in labor positions seem to be the only way to relieve it.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Ladies, am super relieved he is head down.

Yes the FB group is definitely hard to keep up with but it is really exciting starting to see all these babies being born. 

I definitely don't think my little guy will be making an appearance until sometime in August, which I am perfectly fine with. I would like a few weeks to myself before he comes. If Isla was at home with me full time I would definitely want him out NOW though :haha: We were busy this weekend and trying to keep up with her is getting a bit tough. I was chasing her around last night and started to feel quite a bit of pressure in my cervix so I stopped. 

Pearly, I have no experience with access fluid so no help unfortunately. Maybe ask for more information from your practitioner at your next appointment. I've heard of people having to be induced because of low fluid but I don't think I've heard anything re having too much...

Greats, she could definitely come by August 1, hope you're appointment goes well.

Sass, sorry you're so uncomfortable. Not too much longer to go. 

Mrs. H, glad you were able to get some relief re massage. I have to get my DH to do some massage techniques as well. Actually might book a massage for myself this week...

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MrsHudson

Morning ladies! It takes me forever to get through FB in general haha. So I usually give up before I finish but I love our group. 

Yes DH helped me a ton but I was pissed I had to be crying for him to take me seriously. He better not be that way in its for real. 

Well I thought too that I would be closer to my due date but I just went to the restroom and had a spot of what appears to be brown blood in my underwear the size of a silver dollar..... I haven't lost my mucous plug that I know of but with all the midnight bathroom trips it certainly could of come without my knowledge. Maybe this is show?


----------



## Luckyeleven

Getting period-type cramps this evening, rocking, circling and bouncing on my ball to encourage them. Don't think they'll progress to anything but hoping they will help with effacement.


----------



## Pearly86

I think call your doc Mrs H they need to check what's going on??
thanks Mrs E I just hope it's nothing like greats said and doc dint seem concerned too but still hoping it's just nothing got my ultrasound booked for 4th now and next appointment for 37 weeks is on Friday 31st how's weekly appointment going on for you guys??

I have one more question ladies regarding massage after delivery has anyone got their massage done which is supposed to be good in the six weeks recovery time


----------



## greats

Pearly, I plan on getting a swedish massage when I'm done with my postpartum bleeding! 

So doctor appointment went way different than I was expecting! Am 2cm dilated, and have been having contractions every 10 mins but only lasting 30-45 seconds each since I woke up this morning. Bp was slightly elevated but nothing crazy, urine was fine, and baby is measuring big. So! Since I'm contracting, am going to labor & delivery tonight at 7pm (so long as they have a room for me!) to get helped along with some pitocin. Looks like Livia will be making her appearance either late tonight or early tomorrow morning! 

I'm a little nervous but more in shock bc I wasn't expecting this at all today! Rylee is on her way to my mom's now. Car seat is finally installed in my car. Nails are done. Hubby needs to clean Rylee's room, he's doing the dishes now. Making sure our bags are all packed, then need to call l&d before 7 to make sure they can take me tonight, otherwise I'll have to wait till tomorrow morning.


----------



## Maggs

Very exciting Greats!! Good luck!


----------



## MrsHudson

Good luck greats!!! I'm so excited for you. I think it's cute you made sure your nails were done :). That's totally me lol. I can't handle my nails not looking nice. I can't wait to see Livia!!!! 

Pearly I've just been taking it easy since everything else feels normal. Haven't seen anything else today either. 

What's a Swedish massage? Sounds awesome. Oh and my weekly appointments have been pretty boring since they don't do cervical checks. We already addressed the big stuff so it's pretty much "how are you?" And I say "still pregnant" and that's it lol.


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh yay more lovely ladies getting ready for baby to come.

How exciting Greats!! Looking forward to reading about her delivery very soon. 

I had monitoring this morning, baby is good and my blood pressure is better with the current medication. Had one big BH while I was in there, not too painful but definitely felt it. Almost wanted to call for my epi lol. Was a bit surreal as I had my monitoring appointment in the room where my DS#1 was born.

My sister arrives tomorrow, which will be great. Still hopeful to get through until Saturday for my induction, as I keep saying would rather not have to rush in. Will be interested in what my Obs says at my last appointment this Thursday, hopefully things are more favourable with the niggles and pains I've been having on and off. I can't remember if I wrote it before, but this is the most pregnant I've been, as I had #1 at 37+3 lol

I'm not on the facebook group so looking forward to finally seeing lots of updated baby arrivals on here soon. 

Good luck everyone xoxox :flower:


----------



## lian_83

Mrs H, sounds might be losing your plug. Right here, we also dont do cervical check, just some boring paperwork, bp, weight and doppler check. 

Bub is still at 3/5 station, same as 2 weeks ago, so I guess I'll have an Aug firefly. Well, unlike with DS, this is not as uncomfortable, so I don't really mind still being pg. my only worry is that i'm putting on heaps of weight, like 1kg per week, and I already feel like a whale. Feeling a bit sickly with lowish bp, but everything else seems fine. 

Greats,i hope u Livia is already in your arms by the time u read this.


----------



## Pinkee

Makes me feel sooo overdue when all these August babies are born in July!


----------



## MrsHudson

Lian I hope it was something. Haven't had anything noteworthy since. 

My stomach is really upset this morning. I didn't take my medication for ms last night so it's my own fault. I think it's weird it hasn't gone away my entire pregnancy. But hey at least I can eat now and hardly ever throw up.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoo greats! :yipee::yipee::yipee: More babies!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just realized today that I had DS1 at 38+4 and DD at 38+5... so perhaps I'll have DS2 at 38+6? That'd put me at August 25th. If only it worked that way...


----------



## MrsG09

Hey ladies! It's been forever and a day since I've been on here!!! Got to thinking about it and figured I better check in, what with babies arriving and getting closer! I am on the FB group often, but have to agree, some days it's hard to keep up! Still love it, though! :haha:

Had an appointment this morning and baby is deeply head down in my pelvis, although he has been for quite some time, now. DH hadn't made it to my last couple of appointments where they've really had to feel around down there and then find heartbeat to confirm it's his head because of how deep he is. After the midwife left, he commented how our kid's going to have an ugly cone-head being down there for this long! :dohh: :rofl:

Can't wait to see the arrival of more and more little nuggets! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## MrsHudson

MrsG09 said:


> Hey ladies! It's been forever and a day since I've been on here!!! Got to thinking about it and figured I better check in, what with babies arriving and getting closer! I am on the FB group often, but have to agree, some days it's hard to keep up! Still love it, though! :haha:
> 
> Had an appointment this morning and baby is deeply head down in my pelvis, although he has been for quite some time, now. DH hadn't made it to my last couple of appointments where they've really had to feel around down there and then find heartbeat to confirm it's his head because of how deep he is. After the midwife left, he commented how our kid's going to have an ugly cone-head being down there for this long! :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> Can't wait to see the arrival of more and more little nuggets! :happydance: :baby:

My DH said the same thing!!! I was saying how he's been head down and on my crotch since 5 months and maybe that's why I haven't noticed a "drop". He said yeah he's going to come out with a cone head lol. Poor baby I hope it's not that bad. When they feel for him his head is up against my pubic bone so I'm assuming he has to be somewhat engaged by now? 

I have my 37 week appt in a few hours. My midwives weren't available so I'm seeing an OB I've seen prepregnancy. I kind of want to ask for a cervical exam. I'm curious!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm really excited for my cervical exam today! It'll be my first since way back when I first saw the doctor at around 10 weeks. My friend, who is two weeks ahead of me with her second child, just had her first exam appointment yesterday and is 2cm dilated and 50% effaced! I'm not really expecting any super exciting news today, but just anxious to hear what the doc has to say, if anything.


----------



## MrsG09

I'm curious, too. The midwife I saw yesterday discussed them with me. She said they really only do them if the woman asks because she's curious or if they're feeling the need to induce for some reason. So somehow I managed to hold out, but I also know it could mean nothing for when I could deliver even if there is some dilation happening. Still tempted and curious, though. Would like to know if these BH and such have done much in that department. Who knows, maybe I'll ask next week. :shrug:

MrsH and MamaBunny, hope you both have good appointments today!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I go to my appointment in an hour. I even attempted to landscape everything all nice and pretty this morning in preparation for my visit... like the doc is gonna give a shit :laugh2: That is quite the task... I have NO idea how I managed with my other two pregnancies :shrug:


----------



## Pearly86

You guys are so excited for the cervix exam on the other hand I am like a big no no until,it's a absolutely necessary may be ill push it till 39 weeks definitely not in a mood to experience any pain before the actual pain begins 

Still lemme know how have been the experiences so far I might just get motivated my next appointment is on Friday for 37 weeks and then on Tuesday the ultrasound


----------



## Luckyeleven

I would have liked one but I don't get one till I'm over 40 weeks. I've just about managed to get a sweep booked for 40+3 if I don't go before then.


----------



## KylasBaby

Getting induced! Hopefully it doesn't take forever. Got a sweep at my appointment earlier today so hopefully it helps!


----------



## MrsG09

Pearly, I get exactly what you mean! The strep b swab was bad enough in my opinion, I can't imagine what a cervical check would feel like! :argh: I think the thought of it is what kept me from saying lets check! :haha:


----------



## Pearly86

Frankly swab was not bad at all Hun,but all the horror stories of cervical checks makes me so nervous!! 

What is sweep btw??


----------



## MrsHudson

MrsG09 said:


> I'm curious, too. The midwife I saw yesterday discussed them with me. She said they really only do them if the woman asks because she's curious or if they're feeling the need to induce for some reason. So somehow I managed to hold out, but I also know it could mean nothing for when I could deliver even if there is some dilation happening. Still tempted and curious, though. Would like to know if these BH and such have done much in that department. Who knows, maybe I'll ask next week. :shrug:
> 
> MrsH and MamaBunny, hope you both have good appointments today!

Yeah mine said it doesn't matter because you could be 0 and go into labor that day or vice versa. 

I caved and I asked though. I am 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced and my lady bits are killing me. She was real gentle but jeez am I sensitive down there. Everything else was totally fine. She had no idea about the blood and said she wasn't concerned. She could feel Oliver's head and said my cervix was real low which is a good sign since this is my first. He needs to come soon. 

Took a two hour nap just now. I can't make it through the day without a nap now.


----------



## MrsHudson

Dang my phone didn't show me anything on this page until I submitted my reply. 

Really it didn't hurt THAT bad. Satisfying my curiosity was worth it haha. 

Good luck Kyla!


----------



## greats

Babies everywhere! Kylas, good luck with your induction, you're going to do great!

Livia Avery is here! Born yesterday 7/28 at 2:30am weighing 7lb 15oz and 20" long. We got discharged today so are home now!

Nursing has been rough bc she is having issues staying latched but worked with a lactation consultant and the nurses and we are both slowly starting to get the hang of it. She latches way better on my left side than right though so my right nipple is sore from her latching so poorly.

She only lost 4oz of weight, but is developing jaundice so she has her first pediatrician appt tomorrow morning for possible blood work.


----------



## greats

Oh and found out my cousin's wife had their baby yesterday too! So Livia shares a birthday with her 2nd cousin now lol


----------



## Maggs

So glad you're home Greats! Wherever she's sleeping through the day, but her in a sunlit window. The MW did that for Jack when he had mild jaundice and it cleared it up.


----------



## Poppiebug

Congratulations greats! Wonderful news. Hoping the feeding gets better for you. Enjoy your newest little girl.

Kylasbaby - all the best!! 

I had my last Obs appointment today. Surprised as I was 2cm and even though I am already booked in for induction Saturday, my Obs was saying I might not make it that far! So unlike any normal person who would be encouraging baby to come on his own, I am now sitting with my feet up and resting as I don't want to have to rush into the hospital between now and then. I am happy though as she was confident that it probably wouldn't take too long for him to arrive once we get started. :)


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations greats, enjoy your new baby:flower: Good luck with your induction Kyla.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats to all the new mommies and good luck Kylas on your induction!

35 week doctor appointment yesterday - gained 2lbs since my last visit 2 weeks ago. I've been gaining a pound a week regularly now and am at a 43lb gain so far overall. Just about to my estimated "goal" gain of 50lbs :happydance: (30 with DS1, 40 with DD and assumed around 50 with this one) My doctor said he isn't worried about me, as I always have "textbook pregnancies" and go back down in weight afterwards without a prob :blush: Belly measured spot on at 35. Got the Group B swab done... it tickled :laugh2: Then my doctor did the internal exam which was a little uncomfortable. He was feeling around then suddenly goes "annnnd THERE'S the head. Right. There. Wow." He told me no dilation, no effacement and that is rare for a third baby. Not sure if he was referring to baby's head location, the fact that I'm not dilated or anything or a combo of both :shrug: Next appointment is in a week and OH will get to join me. He's anxious and said he will have a lot of questions for the doctor. I got in bed last night and OH was pawing at me, which was odd because he hasn't been very playful or initiative of fooling around as of late but made me feel good he was interested. Then he told me I'd feel really good... and *start contracting more* to help the baby come sooner :growlmad: :dohh: Ugh! So _that's_ his motive! Men, I swear... :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2b88

Hi Ladies,

Just introducing myself here as I am due to be induced on the 17th August, my original due date was 23rd but due to developing gestational diabetes they're not allowing me to go full term. 

Good Luck Kylas on your induction I hope that all goes smoothly for you and look forward to hearing about the birth of your little one. :D Also good luck with all you lovely ladies that are due to give birth this month :happydance:

Id be honored to join the August Firefly's FB page, so I have followed instructions and messaged you lovely ladies. :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Greats I had jaundice as a baby and my mom did what Maggs suggested and put me in a window. Maybe that's why I like being in the sun so much? Haha. She's a beautiful baby by the way. 

Welcome mummy2b88.


----------



## KylasBaby

After 4 hours on the epidural I've gone from 2cm and 80% effaced to 7cm 100% effaced!!


----------



## Pearly86

Many many congrats greats and wish u all the luck Kyla's omg I can't believe we all reaching our due dates soon and some of us already had or having a baby lots f mixed feelings here!!!


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats, greats!!! 

Kylas, keep it up, girl! Can't wait to hear about another little one here!

MamaBunny...sorry, but that's cracking me up! Darn men! :rofl: 

Poppie, relaxing sounds like a perfectly fine plan!

Welcome, mummy2b.


----------



## Maggs

And still managing to update Kyla! Well done you! :haha: I could manage nothing at that stage of the game. 

Welcome Mummy2b!


----------



## MrsHudson

Keep it up Kyla!

Yeah honestly you guys most likely won't be hearing from me until after Oliver is born. Sorry.... My family won't even know haha.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ashlyn is here! 7.30.15 6:02pm 7lbs 9oz 19inches long!


----------



## Pearly86

Wowww many many congrats Hun!!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Kyla! I wonder who is up next


----------



## Poppiebug

KylasBaby said:


> Ashlyn is here! 7.30.15 6:02pm 7lbs 9oz 19inches long!

Congrats!! Wonderful news :happydance:



Well I'm heading into the hospital in the morning. I've had a few niggles today but nothing that suggests he's going to make us rush in before 7am (hopefully). Hoping everything goes well and doesn't take forever! 
Excited to meet our 2nd little guy and introduce #1 to his little brother. 

I'll update you all once I get a chance. Good luck to anyone else expecting to pop in the next day or so. :flower:


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats Kyla! She's gorgeous :)

Good luck Poppie!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Good luck poppie


----------



## Pink1981

Charlotte Lucy Rose is here, 8.15am 31st July weighing 6lbs 8ozs and just perfect


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Pink! I guess the rest of us are definitely having August babies then.


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Kyla, Greats, Pink.. Starting to feel jealous that I am still pregnant and has no actual signs of this bub making her appearance. 

DH still has not finalised his leave so I'm feeling anxious for her to come this soon. I was really pissed off because he was supposed to apply for the 2-weeks Dad leave paid by the government, but it cant be done online since he is not yet on the system. So, he went in person and queued for 3 hours, only to be given a password and told that he should do it online. Back home, he still cannot apply it online, so he just wasted the entire afternoon and has to go back again.. Grrrrr... He only has 1 week of annual leave and a few days of sick leave so this is really not enough considering we dont have any extended family nor friends here.. I have no idea how I can manage because I am now suffering from SPD and incontinence and the physio said There is no way I should be lifting my toddler after birth for 6 weeks.


----------



## Luckyeleven

Sorry to hear about the situation with your DH and your spd, hope his paternity leave gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Poppiebug

We are delighted to welcome our second beautiful little boy - Howard - born on Saturday, 1st August 2015 at 3:45pm. Weighing in at 7lb 7oz (3505g). We are doing very well and Fletcher is loving being a big brother. :cloud9:

I'll update with his birth story when I get a chance. 

Good luck to all the rest of the August Fireflies!!!:flower:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats poppie! How wonderful!
How old and big is your toddler lian? Mine is 27 months and 23lbs. I'm terrified to have an rcs because she's still in a diaper, crib and rear facing car seat in my high suv. I have no idea how I can survive the 6 weeks and care for her.


----------



## greats

Poppie, congrats!!!

Having a shitty day thanks to my husband. He gets more sleep than I do at night bc I pump around the clock and has the nerve to tell me he was taking a nap this morning. Then I lay down once he's up and I kid you not I slept less than an hour, got up to pee, and he informs me that his entire family is on their way over. Like, everyone! I look like hell, I'm very sore from delivery still, and I needed to pump again. Of course once his family comes over none of them offered to bring food or help clean. I refused to offer any food and helped myself to a bowl of leftover dinner and they all ask me "oh what are you having?" As if I should offer them some. Nope, sorry, I just had a fcking baby, go make yourself something or go bring me food. 

They all finally leave and it's time for me to pump again. What does husband do? Oh I'm taking a nap. He napped with Livia which is fine, but I still had Rylee to look after while I pumped for a half hour. Never mind the fact that I can barely fcking walk bc my ab muscles seriously feel like they're ripping apart for whatever reason.

He finally wakes up all bright eyed and bushy tailed, and has the nerve to ask me what's wrong??? 

I then fell asleep on the couch but he has the nerve to take Livia into the other room but leaves Rylee to wake me up after only a half hour.

Sooooooo moral of my story is I want to kill my husband tonight and won't feel the least bit guilty.


----------



## Maggs

Oh I'm sorry hun! I think every husband is notorious for doing shit like this at some point. Can't believe his family would be so inconsiderate too! Wankers!


----------



## lian_83

Sass, my boy is 18.5 months old. Quite bad timing cause the last molar is just erupting, and for him, it takes like a month for these molars to fully out. In the last 2 weeks, he has been suffering, waking up every 3-4 hours. Some of his canines have even popped out ahead, because these super dull molars are really pain in the bottom. 

Greats, I wont blame u, what your hubby is doing is more than annoying. And his relatives should help in the chores or bring food, duh!

AFM, just had my mw appointment and no change in baby's position, no engagement whatsoever. It seems I might even go overdue at the rate things are going. Well, it's probably for the best, we can't handle teething and newborn colic at the same time. I'm preparing myself for the worse, because when DS was a newborn, he was really challenging and a very bad sleeper.

Btw, just wanted to add that I just refused the GBS test. Could sound irresponsible, but my last labor was so fast, they didnt even have time to give me the antibiotics. Actually, it wasnt really fast, 6 hours in total, it's just that they thought I wasn't in labour because I was playing with my ipad in between contractions and when they finally checked my cervix, I was already 8cm dilated.


----------



## Pearly86

Really greats how can family member be so inconsiderate u just had a baby how rude is that!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies :hi:

Haven't been on here for awhile so just catching up. Last week was crazy as Isla was sick again and had to wrap everything up at work. Plus, this weekend is a long weekend so we've been really busy. Is really nice to be off now so should be able to properly catch up this week! 

Congrats on the birth of your little guy Poppie!

Greats I can't believe that your husband and his family would be so inconsiderate and rude. Seriously tell him that he's taking the girls for the afternoon and go lock yourself in your room for a nap...


----------



## MrsHudson

Sorry greats. That just sucks! 

Congrats on the new babies. 

I was up all night Friday feeling sick to my stomach and then had another false labor episode Saturday. After that I was fine I just have no energy. More nausea today but not near as bad. I just want Oliver to come! I'm starting to get scared since I have time to think about things :(


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hi Ladies, just to let you know I had my baby girl on August 3 at 10.35pm. She weighed 7lbs exactly.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Luckyeleven!

Mrs. H, I hope Oliver makes his appearance very soon.

Still nesting and resting over here. Am enjoying having my days to myself right now and getting more and more excited to meet my little man :thumbup:


----------



## Maggs

Congrats Lucky!! 

Waiting outside the midwife's office for my 38 week appt. Letting Jack nap in the car seat for a bit. Endless rain equals one very hyper and bored boy. Going to chuck him out in the rain when we get home if this doesn't settle him down.


----------



## Pearly86

Mrs E, hope Isla is feeling better!! Now uve got time for urself u must be all relaxed!!

Mrs H, hope u feeling better now lots f hugs!!

I had my week 38 appointment yesterday and finally had my cervix checked which I was thinking will delay further but my hubby was like m there nothing will happen you get urself checked lol so it wasn't that bad at all my doc was really gentle and I am not at all dilated God knows my baby has no mood of coming soon Luks like Nd he havn't dropped as well he is all relaxing inside 

But I have heard dilation can happen within an hour too so to be prepared us always good and the fluid I mean the amniotic fluid was checked again everything is normal a sigh of relief at the end!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Pearly, things are nice and relaxing now!

Glad that your appointment went well; you're totally right re dialation, can start happening at anytime!

Hope your appointment went well too Maggs.

Actually have my 38 MW appointment in a few hours, have been having some feelings of pressure so mat get her to check me but we'll see what she recommends...


----------



## Maggs

Mrs E...are you in the UK or do you have a MW in the states? 

Appt was fine, just the usual. Slightly low bp, urine fine, baby had down but not engaged. She's coming on Friday afternoon to do my birth plan. All getting closer now! Will see her at 41 weeks for a sweep if I've not had him by then.


----------



## MrsG09

KylasBaby said:


> Ashlyn is here! 7.30.15 6:02pm 7lbs 9oz 19inches long!




Pink1981 said:


> Charlotte Lucy Rose is here, 8.15am 31st July weighing 6lbs 8ozs and just perfect




Poppiebug said:


> We are delighted to welcome our second beautiful little boy - Howard - born on Saturday, 1st August 2015 at 3:45pm. Weighing in at 7lb 7oz (3505g). We are doing very well and Fletcher is loving being a big brother. :cloud9:
> 
> I'll update with his birth story when I get a chance.
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of the August Fireflies!!!:flower:




Luckyeleven said:


> Hi Ladies, just to let you know I had my baby girl on August 3 at 10.35pm. She weighed 7lbs exactly.

Kylas, Pink, Poppie, and Lucky, congratulations to all of you on your new little bundles!!!

Lian, that sounds really tough with your DH's time off. I hope he's able to get it sorted soon! How stressful!!!

Greats, sorry to hear DH and his family were so inconsiderate and rude! Let us know if you need an alibi :winkwink: 

MrsH, hope Mister Oliver shows up soon for you! Not cool that you've had to deal with nausea again. :nope:

I'm quite ready for this little man to come greet the world. I'm tempted to ask midwife to do a cervical check at my appointment on Friday, but I know it could mean little to nothing. Curious to know if the contractions and cramping have all been a tease or actually doing something, though lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies! Congrats to all the new babies born. I'll try my best to get the front page updated soon! Just super busy and exhausted with a newborn at home.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Maggs said:


> Mrs E...are you in the UK or do you have a MW in the states?
> 
> Appt was fine, just the usual. Slightly low bp, urine fine, baby had down but not engaged. She's coming on Friday afternoon to do my birth plan. All getting closer now! Will see her at 41 weeks for a sweep if I've not had him by then.

I'm actually in Canada!

MW went well, she's going to do our home visit on either Monday or Tuesday.

She didn't check me or think it was necessary so still just waiting.

Had a lovely prenatal massage this morning and dentist this afternoon. Other than that, just getting stuff done around the house.


----------



## Maggs

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> Mrs E...are you in the UK or do you have a MW in the states?
> 
> Appt was fine, just the usual. Slightly low bp, urine fine, baby had down but not engaged. She's coming on Friday afternoon to do my birth plan. All getting closer now! Will see her at 41 weeks for a sweep if I've not had him by then.
> 
> I'm actually in Canada!
> 
> MW went well, she's going to do our home visit on either Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> She didn't check me or think it was necessary so still just waiting.
> 
> Had a lovely prenatal massage this morning and dentist this afternoon. Other than that, just getting stuff done around the house.Click to expand...

Oh whereabouts? I'm Canadian but live in Scotland now. Emigrated here nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I love seeing all the baby photos in the Facebook group page! MrsG you are SO CLOSE :happydance: I think I've finally hit the point of "I'm so over being pregnant" and won't ever return to "I love being pregnant". Having many more uncomfortable, ill-feeling, bad days than good :sad1:


----------



## MrsHudson

Thanks ladies!

Still pregnant lol. Nothing new the last couple of days unfortunately. Nausea and cramps happen a lot but I'm hungrier than I have been in awhile. I had my 38 week appt yesterday but nothing to report. I didn't ask for a cervical check so it was in and out. His head is still down low. I'm assuming he's engaged by how low they find him. 

Hope you ladies are good. I'm about to take a nap. There's nothing on day time tv and I have nothing to do.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Maggs said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> Mrs E...are you in the UK or do you have a MW in the states?
> 
> Appt was fine, just the usual. Slightly low bp, urine fine, baby had down but not engaged. She's coming on Friday afternoon to do my birth plan. All getting closer now! Will see her at 41 weeks for a sweep if I've not had him by then.
> 
> I'm actually in Canada!
> 
> MW went well, she's going to do our home visit on either Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> She didn't check me or think it was necessary so still just waiting.
> 
> Had a lovely prenatal massage this morning and dentist this afternoon. Other than that, just getting stuff done around the house.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh whereabouts? I'm Canadian but live in Scotland now. Emigrated here nearly 5 years ago.Click to expand...

I'm in Ontario, very close to Toronto.

Do you enjoy living in Scotland? I have a few friends who have moved to the UK and really love it.


----------



## Maggs

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> Mrs E...are you in the UK or do you have a MW in the states?
> 
> Appt was fine, just the usual. Slightly low bp, urine fine, baby had down but not engaged. She's coming on Friday afternoon to do my birth plan. All getting closer now! Will see her at 41 weeks for a sweep if I've not had him by then.
> 
> I'm actually in Canada!
> 
> MW went well, she's going to do our home visit on either Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> She didn't check me or think it was necessary so still just waiting.
> 
> Had a lovely prenatal massage this morning and dentist this afternoon. Other than that, just getting stuff done around the house.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh whereabouts? I'm Canadian but live in Scotland now. Emigrated here nearly 5 years ago.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Ontario, very close to Toronto.
> 
> Do you enjoy living in Scotland? I have a few friends who have moved to the UK and really love it.Click to expand...

I did enjoy it at first but now that Jack is here and we've cut contact to DH's family, I wish we were back. Hopefully in a couple of years. I'm from Nova Scotia but may be PEI where DH can get a job. I've got a few friends on BnB through journals that are in Ontario. One quite close to TO.


----------



## Poppiebug

KylasBaby said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats to all the new babies born. I'll try my best to get the front page updated soon! Just super busy and exhausted with a newborn at home.

Thanks so much for updating - I did have a little giggle, I'm Poopiebug! :haha: I'll put that one down to newborn exhaustion! Completely understandable. 

We are settled in home nicely. I don't know if it's 2nd time around not being so worried about everything, but H seems better at the feeding and things than F was, maybe because he's a bit bigger. We took our first outing to the shops yesterday, lots of fun :) 

Can't wait to hear of more arrivals soon.


----------



## MrsG09

MamaBunny2 said:


> I love seeing all the baby photos in the Facebook group page! MrsG you are SO CLOSE :happydance: I think I've finally hit the point of "I'm so over being pregnant" and won't ever return to "I love being pregnant". Having many more uncomfortable, ill-feeling, bad days than good :sad1:

Haha, I sure hope I'm close! I feel like because I'm so over it, this little bugger is going to stay snuggled in tight for an extra 2 weeks! :dohh: I don't know how he can be down sooooo low and still killing my ribs! 

Poppie, glad to hear you're settling in well! Hope that continues!

MrsH, your scenario sounds pretty similar. Just had my 38 week appt today and nothing new and exciting. And I almost got a nap...and then a friend called, followed by an annoying door-to-door salesman ringing the bell. Starting to think I need to make a sign for when baby is here. :growlmad:


----------



## lian_83

MrsH, MrsG09, same here. I'm starting to get fed up. I wanted bub to arrive this weekend, so I've done some walking and yoga, but nada! I might even go past my duedate, which would suck. My SPD has gotten much worse. I dont have anymore dr appointments, as they cannot accommodate my request for evening appointments, and we are saving all of DH's leaves. They'll just see me when I'm go to labour, if that ever happens, or when I'm 10 days overdue for induction. Sucks!


----------



## Pearly86

10 days to go countdown begins nervous excited lots f anxiety and god knows what all ladies need some encouragement getting nervous as the day coming closer FTM here how all is gonna be


----------



## fisher640

Healthy Boy 7lb0oz on 8/7 (37w3d, due Aug 25th) super fast barely made it to the hospital!


----------



## MrsHudson

MrsG I know what you mean. We have a super obnoxious ups lady who thinks she has to honk and ring door bells even though the package doesn't need signed for. So annoying!!!! We live in a cul de sac so we all know when a neighbor gets a package too. I'll probably put a sign on the door when Oliver first comes home. 

Congrats Fisher! Sounds like an easy birth :). 

So I took my 39 week photo yesterday and my stomach has dropped so much. Nothing new though. Just a ton of head movement in my crotch. Dh is sick and being a complete baby. We have to get my dogs shots and him groomed before baby comes and he's making a big deal about going. Well I can't do it alone becausey dog refuses to get in the car and I can't lift him. Plus I don't need dog hair all over my car that is about to have a baby in it. It's not look he even has to go in with me....


----------



## greats

MrsH I absolutely HATE when guys get sick... they are the worst! A stuffy nose means they're dying lol

Congratulations to the new arrivals! 

Livia is 2 weeks old tomorrow! She's growing so much. She was 8lb 5oz at her Saturday appointment. 

Pumping around the clock still bc she is very hit or miss about latching but it's working out so far. My goal is to make it past the holidays and the new year and when she starts solids I might slowly switch over to formula. I'm pumping more than she is eating so far so every day I am adding a couple ounces to my freezer stash. 

Can't wait for the rest of you ladies to have your babies!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Fisher, sounds like it was an exciting birth!

Maggs, it would be tough to be so far away from family, one of my best friends just moved back to Toronto from London. Her sister had a baby and she hated that she was missing him grow up.

Glad to see you're still doing well Pearly, not long to go! 

Mrs.H, I hope your DH feels better soon; last thing you need is two babies to have to cater to :winkwink:

Greats, I can't believe Olivia is already two weeks old, must seem like time is flying for you....

We had our home assessment with the midwife yesterday, went really well, there's a few things that I need to go buy today. She checked me because of all the pressure I've been having. He's still not engaged but he's much lower than he was last week and I'm dialated a fingertip with a very soft cervix apparently. She basically thinks that as soon as baby drops labour will start. Tomorrow I'm going to start doing longer walks on the treadmill on a higher incline and will be doing stairs and bouncing on my ball to see if I can get this party started. Still taking EPO and RLT. I'm feeling more pressure in my pelvis this morning too so hopefully he's lower today :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHudson

Well he must have had some 24 hour bug. He was pretty sick once the day went on. I've never heard him throw up that bad at least. He's fine now. Stayed home with me yesterday and helped me get a lot cleaned around the house. 

And speaking of cleaning...... I must be nesting. By the end of day I'll have my whole house deep cleaned. My husky is at the groomer and I'll be cleaning my car real well once I pick him up. Oh and I ended up doing all the dog stuff on my own anyways because they couldn't squeeze him in after having just got his shots. That was a giant fiasco. 

I hope all is well! Can't wait to see some more babies.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

MrsHudson said:


> Well he must have had some 24 hour bug. He was pretty sick once the day went on. I've never heard him throw up that bad at least. He's fine now. Stayed home with me yesterday and helped me get a lot cleaned around the house.
> 
> And speaking of cleaning...... I must be nesting. By the end of day I'll have my whole house deep cleaned. My husky is at the groomer and I'll be cleaning my car real well once I pick him up. Oh and I ended up doing all the dog stuff on my own anyways because they couldn't squeeze him in after having just got his shots. That was a giant fiasco.
> 
> I hope all is well! Can't wait to see some more babies.

I've been doing a lot of deep cleaning too Mrs. H. We've gotten a lot done and are happy that it's all out of the way before he's made his arrival. 

I'm just glad I've gotten some energy back, this past weekend we were busy but I didn't get a lot accomplished in terms of the cleaning I had wanted to get done. 

Excited to see more babies too, not long for the rest of us now I'm sure...


----------



## Maggs

There seems to be another boom in the fb group today! In really hoping I'll go before my due date but not holding my breath.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'd say based on my two previous pregnancies that I have at least another good solid two weeks before any excitement may happen. I'm a September 2nd due date but anticipating going early.


----------



## MrsHudson

MrsE same here! I've been so tired lately but today is totally different. I feel like my old self again. It's really nice actually. I still need to sweep and mop upstairs but I'm taking a break. I finally got a little burnt out haha. 

I posted this on FB but I lost two chunks of my plug today. I'm getting scared now....


----------



## lian_83

Sounds awesome MrsE, H... Wish some energy rub onto me. 

I feel like I'll be the last pregnant woman in this group. No signs of labour whatsoever, and to make matters worse, I have gone from 3/5 engaged back to 4/5 station last week, meaning she actually moved up.. Darn! I wanna dtd or start cleaning, but I'm just so exhausted with everything. Ordering pizza for dinner, and napping whenever DS does.


----------



## Maggs

Another mostly sleepless night! I start off great, but if I'm woken for any reason, I'm up for hrs. Planned to do lots of housework upstairs today, I hope I can find the energy from somewhere. Will definitely be an afternoon nap planned.


----------



## MrsHudson

Lian I'm pretty confident DTD helped me loose my plug. We DTD Monday afternoon and I had blood in my undies the next morning then the plug came out. I don't have the energy much either. Honestly I just let DH do his thing. It was still enjoyable and he helped me out some but I can't be all over the place anymore haha. 

Gets some rest Maggs. You'll need it!


----------



## MrsG09

Congratulations fisher! Sounds like it went fast but very well! 

MrsH, glad DH seems to be better. It's not fun when they're sick! I just took my dogs in to the vet yesterday. Had to get them some more heartworm/flea/tick preventative before this little one arrives! Fortunately my dogs are only little 20 pounders, so not bad having to take them myself. 

Lian, hope that little lady goes right back down for you! 

Seems like there's lots who are right on the verge of where something should be happening! Hope for more labor and/or baby announcements soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So many babies were born yesterday! I too feel like I might be the last pregnant person left in this group :haha:Trying to be patient and remember that he'll come when he's ready and to enjoy this time being a family of three. Also doesn't help that I had no signs leading up to labour last time so kind of feel like a ticking time bomb :wacko:

Baby does feel like he's lower. Going to continue with my walking and ball bouncing and see what happens. Have been very productive this week, am going to try to get more stuff done today but am having back pain so will probably have to take more breaks today...

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I get so annoyed because while at work all day I feel fine... but as soon as I get home my body is like NOPE :nope: All I wanted to do yesterday was wash my pump parts, scrub the bathroom exhaust fan cover, make lactation cookies... nothing strenuous... and my upper mid abdominal area was searing with pain. I think I tore it again (last time was my lower mid ab area) while cleaning out our back addition last weekend but have been taking it relatively easy since.


----------



## Maggs

Ditto Mrs E...I went into labour after my waters broke spontaneously at 39+3 with Jack. No signs or nothing. Was a complete shock! 

Mama... You must be done work soon are you? Can't imagine how uncomfy you must be! 

I think I'm starting some prodomal labour. I usually am up a couple of hrs every night but last 2 nights when I'm up, I'm noticing more BH's and generally feeling on edge. Last night I was up for 2.5 hrs and quite nauseous too. Going to start timing them not at night to see what they're like.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm working up until I go into labor :wacko: I feel pretty good, just would like to be at home instead of here right now. I want to do some cleaning! Maybe my body will let me today. It's just that stupid sore, torn muscle spot on my upper belly :sad1:


----------



## lian_83

Swept, vacuumed then scrubbed the floors the whole afternoon. When DH came home, we dtd even though I wasnt really participating. 
Still no bloody show. 

Well, I don't really feel bad at night, it's during the day that I wanted to pull my haif out, when I have to chase after my toddler who is really getting naughtier each day. He had a minor accident today after refusing to get changed as he climbed his pram to escape from me. I chased after him and he toppled over the pram hitting his forehead on the floor. Got a nasty reddish bump afterwards.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oooooh maybe my OH will wanna DTD tonight :happydance: Our sex life has drastically dwindled lately and whenever he's interested it makes me feel good. He doesn't have to work tomorrow so won't be pressing to go to sleep right away so perhaps I can perk his interest :winkwink: Shouldn't be a problem, as he had been poking and prodding at me since finding out that DTD, orgasm, sperm and nipple stimulation can help move things along :laugh2: I told him to cool it some until I reach full term... and well, here I am :blush:


----------



## Sass827

I can sleep for more than two hours at a time. I'm so tired all day but just can't nap. This baby seems way too comfy, while I am suffering with discomfort. And her being do law has taken this crotch punch to a whole new level. It's like my pelvic bone is broken. :(


----------



## Maggs

Well this is officially the most pregnant I've ever been. I had Jack at 39+4 so just a waiting game now. Thought I'd have gone by now. I hope it'll be a couple of days though because I want to recover up a bit. Had a stomach bug Friday and was vomiting for hrs. It was not fun!! I spent all day yesterday dozing on the couch and essentially ate nothing aside from a banana and popsicles. I hope I'll feel better today!


----------



## KylasBaby

Haven't been on this thread much lately. Life with a newborn is crazy. If you've had your baby and it hasn't made it to the front page yet please post the info you want on the front page such as name, height/weight, birthdate and the gestation born at


----------



## lian_83

Hi. Kyla.. I'll be overdue in a few hours. Still no sign of this one coming out. I just want to cry! weekends are tolerable as DH takes care of our toddler. But when he has to work, my life is really a hell. My SPD is killing me, to make things worse, my next appointment is on the 24th, when I'm 8 days over. I swear, I can't wait that long without going crazy! 

Eviction strategy: We tried sex, expressing my colostrum, even let DS feed, accupressure points using Chinese traditional cupping and magnets, herbal tea, and been bouncing on the yoga ball for the last 6 hours. Also, walked 8km by pushing on DS pram. Not even a single contraction!


----------



## greats

For the front page... Livia Avery born 7/28, 7lb 15oz, 20" long :)

Liv will be 3 weeks old on Tuesday! Things are going pretty well over here. Bleeding has almost completely stopped already. Only issue I'm having is my lower right abs hurt! And my stretch marks are very tender to the touch. Annoying! 

Still pumping around the clock but have a really nice supply now pumping 4-5oz every 3 hours. Liv drinks 3oz at a time so I'm building a nice lil freezer stash. Lol

Calling tomorrow to set up my postpartum doctor appointment... he wants it done between 4-6 weeks so figure I'll try for 5 weeks pp. My goal is to get back to working out mid September!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Naomi born August 3 at 39+3 weighing 7lbs 2oz - can't believe she'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow already.

Looking forward to more birth announcements


----------



## Pearly86

Baby boy born on 12th Aug At 39+1 19 inches and 6lbs 6 oz 
On Tuesday water broke at 8:30 morning went to L&D was checked my BP was lil high and was only 1.cm dilated so they out me in magnesium and pitocin and epidural was inserted twice due to once being not placed well

The whole dilation took 30 hrs till wed 3:00 pm then when the time came to push I was totally exhausted and drowsy due to magnesium. And o oh surviving in ice chips from last 30 hrs as dint have any good when water broke in the. Morning baby got distressed too so we made a decision for c section so. No pushing at all 

Went ahead for the c section and within 20 mins my so adorable baby boy was out and he is adorably cute 

Trying to recover and breastfeeding starterd a little late as collustrum just started coming so doing.combination of both formula and breast feeding 
Hoping I get my milk supply soon in Abundance


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Pearly, I'm so happy your little guy is here!

Glad things are going well for you too Greats.

Still pregnant here but have a feeling that things might be happening, hopefully our little guy will be here in the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## lian_83

Big congrats Pearly, Lucky! And maybe to u too, Mrs E. 

I'm thinking of joining the Sept thread, there's nothing happening in my end. So frustrating. And I dont have any hospital appointments until next week :( sorry for whining, I've tried everything, I must have expressed half a litre of milk already. I'm too much in pain to even bother storing them


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi all.
Just popping by to spread a bit of encouragement for those still pregnant - stay strong and try to enjoy your last days! Get some sleep!!!! I'm so exhausted all the time and running on 3+2 hours of sleep every day. I would kill for a 6 hour stretch!!!!! Tristan is doing well. He came home from the NICU on Wednesday at 3 weeks old. He's growing quickly but still not nursing enough to sustain himself so I have to pump at every feed and top him off with bottles. On top of that we got diagnosed with thrush on Friday which explains all the pain I've been in - I kept being told it was par for the course until my nipples toughen!!! :cry: So now waiting for the meds to kick in...I often wish I was still pregnant! And getting sleeeeeeep.

Hugs to all! :hugs:

Tristan was born at 34w 5d
Weighed 5#10oz and was 17 3/4" long


----------



## KylasBaby

Okay I've done my best to update the front page. Took like half an hour going back and forth between here and the Facebook page as a bunch of people don't update here. So it's not complete but that's as good as it's going to get :)


----------



## MrsG09

Lian, I completely feel you on thinking about joining September! I'm hoping I don't get that far but I know it's a real possibility. My cousin's (who was due a day after me) DH posted this morning that they were headed to the hospital so I'm just feeling pouty today, though. :brat:

Congrats to all with the little ones!


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats on the new babies! 

Hang in there ladies. You'll have them soon. 

Things are going real well for us. DH and I are handling cluster feeding shifts so he takes Oliver until about midnight and then I wake up and handle the feedings. It seems to work well. DH sleeps while he has him but takes care of changing and all that. He's been wonderful. So wonderful I actually had to tell him to back off yesterday. During the day I literally was only feeding Oliver and it didn't feel too good. It came up on its own at the pediatrician and then when we had lunch he said he felt bad and didn't realize he was letting me do anything. So we're more even now and he left to go buy some things for the jeep so we can get the car seat in. Oliver is passed out and doing well overall.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Our little Ethan was born on August 17 at 2:17 am. Another successful home birth after only 3 hours of labour. We're both doing well so far; Isla really loves her little brother! 

Will keep checking back here to see more births, so many of you are in the home stretch now :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

MrsHudson I can see that happening with OH and I. But I have been telling him he can hold and snuggle his son as much as he wants, change him, dress him... when I'm not nursing, if I can. It's his very first child so I want to allow him all the bonding time he wants, but I bet I will feel a bit left out and want to do something other than be the milk keg :laugh2:

Mrs. Eddie, congrats! Wow on only 3 hours of labor, that's awesome! I have 2 weeks to go until EDD :wacko:


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats, Mrs. Eddie!! Want to pass a little labor dust over to your dd buddy? :haha:

I wish I could say today went well. Midwife last week recommended doing something I enjoy on due date if there was no baby, so that's what I did. I got in for a massage and facial which was fabulous, but then my sister called to pester me after already doing so through texts this morning. Never asks how I'm doing, just asks if there's anything happening yet and that she's tired of waiting...so I ended up flipping out on her and she hung up on me before I could even explain myself, then called my mom and warned her that my sis was probably going to call her with her "whoa is me, she hates me" sob story. And then started bawling to my mom. :dohh: I wish she lived closer some days. Today was definitely one of them! :cry: Unless something changes (doubtful lol), I have an appointment tomorrow and it sounds like we'll have to set up an u/s for 41weeks if I haven't gone by then. [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats MrsE!

I'm sorry MrsG :(. Hang in there. You'll have your babe soon. And at least your sister cared. Mine hasn't even visited or asked how I am. We aren't close anyways but things like that don't make it better. 

Now DH is the expert on bf. I'm having a hard time because Oliver has been eating every hour pretty much all day and I'm feeling like that's all I'm worth. His unsolicited advise does not help.


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Mrs. Eddie & Mrs Hudson!


----------



## Maggs

Aww sorry about that Mrs H. Can you get to a breastfeeding support group to get encouragement and info from them so you can tell dh to stuff it?!

Happy due date to me. And coincidentally, my 36th birthday. Cake will be my reward for going overdue. And lots of it!!


----------



## MrsHudson

We have a LC appointment this afternoon so I'll ask them loads of questions. DH is coming too. I almost told him I'll go alone but I'll just hurt his feelings. The cluster feedings went much better last night. He even skipped the 4:00am one which was great. 

Happy birthday! You'll have baby soon :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

MrsH that's great DH wants to go with you and be involved. And even if he isn't being much help I guess at least he's trying to know what he's talking about I guess :shrug: :laugh2: I had just stopped home for lunch and my DS1 and OH got into a convo regarding breastmilk and how they'll need to be extra careful to avoid accidentally using it with cereal, etc. And then OH went on a spiel about how you can't mistake breast milk for whole milk because it has a different color to it and it separates, which you can see once it's sat long enough. My son asked why it separates into layers and OH went on to explain the fats and such in the milk, etc. like he really sounded educated on it. For a second I questioned whether he'd been researching the ins and outs of breast milk :rofl:


----------



## MrsHudson

I know it's great and turns out what he was saying is what the LC said for me to do.... He goes back to work in the morning so we'll see how things go alone. I got bf down a little better so Oliver is sleeping for longer period of times and is less fussy. Turns out poor guy wasn't getting all my milk. 

Hope everyone else is ok. I can't wait to see more babies. Crazy to think a week ago I was in labor!


----------



## lian_83

Wow! So many new bubs! Congrats!

Afm, still big fat and pregnant. Got admitted to the ER for reduced fetal movements, and turns out bub may be a bit distressed as her heartbeat is so 'flat.' Got a sweep after, but didn't do anything, not even a single contraction. Will have a repeat sweep next monday, then well see from there, maybe heading towards CS. I'm like 4cm dilated already, fully effaced, but i have not felt any contraction so far, not even BH. Also, i was told, my mucus plug is completely gone, even though I haven't even seen any discharge.. I dont know what's going on. 

Tbh, we no longer care. I even unpacked my hospital bag and disassembled her cot. Today, i also let DS use the blanket we got for her. May sound childish but were so fed up waiting. Sod it, if ever I go into labour, then we have nothing prepared.


----------



## Maggs

Well that will be when it happens now won't it. Always when you're unprepared! 

I started to lose chunks of my plug last night and this morning. Can mean all or nothing I know but we'll see!


----------



## mum140381

congrats to all who has had there baby's and not 2 long or those left
baby jayden was born 12th aug 39 weeks + 2 weighing 7lb 5
bf well xx


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats mum! 

Maggs I hope it's soon then. I lost mine and was bleeding two days before I went into labor. 

Last nights cluster feed was a bit rough. I hope he sleeps all day now.


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the babies born this past week!

Doing well over here. Still pumping every 3-4 hours around the clock. My goal is to make it past the holidays to save the money then use up my freezer stash then switch to formula around the time she starts solids at 6m. In my head I'd like to go to 1 year old but realistically I don't see myself nursing or pumping for that long. I already want my normal boobs back! I hate these porn star boobs that don't fit into most of my clothes and I hate nursing bras! I just want to wear some cute bras again lol

Livia is doing well... Horrible sleeper just like her sister but I'm used to it already so it shouldn't be too much of a shock to us haha


----------



## Loobs

Haven't been around for a while but here is my update! 

My yellow bump turned blue on the 18th of August at 4pm exactly. We have named our beautiful boy Theo George, George being a family name on both sides - we have 2 very happy grandpas!! 

He was 8lbs4 and a half oz and 54cm long which is just over 21 inches. 

11 whole days early = very surprised mummy and daddy!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Greats I got some pretty lace nursing bras from Target. I have a black lace one and a cream/light beige lace one both with nude underneath. They look like normal bras and very nice for $19.99 :thumbup:

Nursing Bra


----------



## MrsHudson

Congrats Loobs!!!!!

Greats I have some nice nursing bras too. Poor DH about pooped his pants when I took him to big some things for nursing (don't ask, I'm back on my "I'm going to do it" kick). But, I got some cute bras for about $20 and they're actually extremely supportive.


----------



## lian_83

My beautiful girl is here! Finally!

Born 21 Aug after 3 hours of labour, which unfortunately had to do on my own, because my water broke at 3am. DH had to stay with DS as we do not have any family. Traumatic experience as the hospital was so understaffed at night, had one midwife and nurse alternating between me and 2 other women on labour. Had a student midwife to watch over me but she was terribly inexperienced and also 6 months pregnant herself, and had to excuse herself for bathroom breaks several times. 

But this baby girl is such an angel. Sleeping so well, feeds like a pro, never cries except when hungry and needing a change. Total opposite of my DS who even at this point is a hundred times harder to take care of.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats lian! Omigosh I'm sorry you had a less than optimal experience, laboring yourself and poor staff... but sounds like all that doesn't matter now as you have a perfect baby girl!

I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been. Had DD at 38+6, water broke at home around 1am then delivered around 6:30am. I'm feeling pretty good actually, just wanting to give OH his son already. I know he's been anxiously waiting to see and hold his lil man.


----------



## greats

Congratulations to all the new births!

Having a major oversupply and blocked milk ducts issue over here. Also found out I have a very forceful let down so that explains why Livia doesn't like to nurse and her poor face ends up covered in milk. Made the huge decision to wean from breastfeeding/pumping next month and switch to formula. Doing so for my own selfish reasons tbh. I hate nursing and I hate pumping. My boobs hurt constantly from oversupply and blocked ducts no matter how often I massage them out. I miss my old boobs and hate having to base my daily routine around pumping every couple hours. I can't leave the house for more than a couple hours unless I bring my pump and supplies with, and it sucks!!!! Luckily hubby and my family are being very supportive of my decision. Rylee was formula fed so I think that's why this decision wasn't that difficult to make. 

Livia is fine, only sleeping 2.5 hour stretches though.


----------



## MamaBunny2

For those who don't know already...

Cameron Joseph was born on August 27th at 4:41am weighing 9 pounds and 21 inches long!

​
9 POUNDS :shock: I would have never ever thought that was possible! We are on cloud nine! Spent our first day/night home now and are adjusting to life with a newborn, which is going fairly smooth. Cameron fits right into the family. He is a generally well tempered baby and is nursing regularly which is absolutely a dream for me! OH has been AMAZING, like he's done this before... I have a whole new love and adoration for him. Will pop on when I can. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Maggs

A bit behind, but Oliver Stephen was born August 25th at 6:28am. 8lbs, 13oz. Really quick labour, nearly birthed without the midwife! We got home the same day and he had a couple of rough nights up all night feeding but he's settled in really well. Like he's always been here.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Emery Ann was born 15 August at 8:16am weighing 7lb 4 oz and 20 inches long. I am hardly on here. I pop in once in awhile


----------



## EmyDra

Aerys Shepherd born 25th August 03.35am weighing 9lbs 14oz.


----------



## MrsG09

Hey all! Congrats on all of the new babies! 

I'm late to the game on getting on here, but Dillon James arrived August 23rd. He weighed 6 pounds 14 ounces and 20.5 inches long. We are so in love with him! Labor was pretty fast and painful, although I had 4 straight days of prodromal labor leading up to it as well. Now we're just living the sleep deprived life with our sweet baby boy! :)
https://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq24/litl_april/IMG_0289_zpslgk3mkw3.jpg https://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq24/litl_april/05-DSC_1477_zpssiizuhga.jpg


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies congrats to all!

Ryan was born 19th August weighing in at 10lbs 6oz. He was 11days overdue though!lol


----------



## wantingagirl

wasn't sure if this page was still going whilst Im doing my catch up x


----------



## KylasBaby

Not really. I think most of us just use the FB page now. It's easier :)


----------



## wantingagirl

KylasBaby said:


> Not really. I think most of us just use the FB page now. It's easier :)

cool I just wasn't sure whether to delete the thread or not :thumbup:


----------

